# The TTC 2012- 2013 Babies Club... 13 BFP's!!!



## Pinky12

:dust:This is the Official Group for fantastic ladies trying to conceive. Whether it is your first or your tenth, you are all welcome to join and natter about your day. :flower:
From your highs to your lows, we all stick together and hope anyone from the Baby and Bump forum will feel happy and welcomed to be a part of our family. :hugs:​
Please find information below about the fantastic ladies on this thread-

MrsMM24- Maia :bfp:
I'm Maia, 31 from Maryland! I married my lovely wife in February 2010 and we have been together for 15+ years. We have an 8 yo daugher and have been ttc baby #2 since Mar/Apr 2010. Wishing everyone on this thread luck and sending :dust: their BFP towards a 2012 baby!

Lea1984- Leanne
:wave: Hey ladies my name is Leanne, I'm from England. I'm 27 and have a 10 year old son. I have been with my OH for over 8 1/2 years. We have been ttc for 8 years with nothing. I was diagnosed with PCOS in Feb 2011 and referred to a fs. I have just been caught by the witch so here is to a new cycle and 2012 baby with these lovely ladies

Babygirl89- Sophie
Hey this is my info, im 21 my name is Sophie im from Ireland my OH is 26 nearly 27 we are trying to conceive 5 months-ish and i have suspected endometriosis im waiting to either get a pregnant or af but hope af stays away. I'm a symptom spotter and a poas adddict :haha:

Viola77- Michelle
Hi, I am 34 and have been ttc #2 for 13 months. dd is named Julia and is 2yrs and 4 months old. I have been married to my soulmate for 3 yrs but together for seven yrs. I live in usa Pennsylvania.

Morganceravol
So I am 24, my husband and I have been ttc for about 14 months now. I was diagnosed over a year ago with endometriosis and underwent my first lap surgery for the removal in september. I also received an hsg test at the sometime to flush out my tubes.

Pinky12- Emma :bfp:
Rachael1981- Rachael :bfp: 
WendyJ - Wendy :bfp:
xarlenex- Arlene :bfp: 
Wantingagirl- Shona :bfp:
disneybelle25- Naomi :angel: :bfp:
mavsprtynpink- Carly :bfp:
Tweak0605- Amy :angel: :angel: :bfp:
MrsMM24- Maia :angel: :bfp:
Jammers :bfp:
Buster1- Adrienne :bfp:
*TTC 2012 Babies Pregnancy Group*


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave:


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: hi Rachael, glad to see you over here x


----------



## Lea1984

:wave: Emma & Rachael.. Hopefully this is the start of Good Things.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully :D


----------



## WendyJ

Hey ladies! I am here :wave:

So glad you're here too Rachael, your one of the girls i've grown fond of from the other thread :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Wendy :blush:

Trying to decide whether to POAS again tomorrow or not :rofl:


----------



## Pinky12

Yey ladies! So glad to see you all here!

I have made a quick banner if you want to use it! Made with all pinkness love and baby dust lol-
[ IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2011/110331-EgsMlzcJbnvV.gif[/IMG]

Take out the space just before IMG to make it work x


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> Thanks Wendy :blush:
> 
> Trying to decide whether to POAS again tomorrow or not :rofl:

Noooo Rachael don't do it!! lol. Wait until Sunday then you will deffo have a line if there should be one. Fingers crossed for you hun!

I got the faintest of lines on an opk today, here's hoping it gets darker in the next couple of days. I just can't hold my wee in for long though :dohh: lol x


----------



## Viola77

Rachael1981 said:


> Thanks Wendy :blush:
> 
> Trying to decide whether to POAS again tomorrow or not :rofl:

I'm here too girlies!! I think u should :test: why not?? ROFL


----------



## Lea1984

:wave: Wendy.. Too new beginning it is....


----------



## WendyJ

Love love love the banner Emma! I shall go put it on now! :) x


----------



## Lea1984

No Michelle don't egg her on.. She is not to :test:


----------



## WendyJ

Noooo Michelle, don't encourage her!! :rofl: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Meh, you know I'll test anyways! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky12

Girls, can you PM me some info on yourself that you want the other ladies to know about you so I can post it up x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: disneybelle x


----------



## Viola77

WendyJ said:


> Noooo Michelle, don't encourage her!! :rofl: x

:dohh: sorry girls--- I am a POAS addict:happydance::blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

So am, that's why they try not to encourage me :rofl:

Emma - what do you want to know?!


----------



## Viola77

Rachael1981 said:


> Meh, you know I'll test anyways! :rofl:

That's a girl Rachel!!!!! I'm sending u tons of :dust:


----------



## Lea1984

Awe that is good news Wendy Hun... Fx'd for you!!! You have to teach yourself to cross your legs :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I know it's not recommended, but have you thought about doing them with FMU?


----------



## Lea1984

Hellooooo Michelle & Lovely Wendy too.. Glad to see you over here.. Home


----------



## Lea1984

Not allowed Racheal.. It will be a useless result.. We have LH in our system anyway's don't we!!!

I'm Loving this new Banner Emma... It has made me delete all my flipping ticker :rofl:


----------



## Viola77

Lea1984 said:


> Hellooooo Michelle & Lovly Wendy too.. Glad to see you over here.. Home

Absolutely how do I get one of those awesome banners???


----------



## Lea1984

Viola77 said:


> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo Michelle & Lovly Wendy too.. Glad to see you over here.. Home
> 
> Absolutely how do I get one of those awesome banners???Click to expand...


Here you go hunni..

[ IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2011/110331-EgsMlzcJbnvV.gif[/IMG]

Make sure you delete teh space like emma said.. the space above
Here..


----------



## WendyJ

Michelle and Rachael go to the naughty corner! :rofl: No more waisting pennies on early tests! x 

Will PM you now Emma, you should put yours up first so people will know roughly what you want to know :flower: x

You know girls, i'm still in shock about what happened tonight. Just can't get over it! x


----------



## WendyJ

Michelle post this in your signature box:

[ IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2011/110331-EgsMlzcJbnvV.gif[/IMG]

Just delete any spaces x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: arlene x


----------



## Rachael1981

WendyJ said:


> *Michelle and Rachael go to the naughty corner!  No more waisting pennies on early tests! x *

I don't want to go to the norty corner :cry:


----------



## Viola77

Rachael1981 said:


> WendyJ said:
> 
> 
> *Michelle and Rachael go to the naughty corner!  No more waisting pennies on early tests! x *
> 
> I don't want to go to the norty corner :cry:Click to expand...

Me neither:winkwink:
Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Pinky12

Come on ladies get typing some info for the front page lol! Both me and Rachael are up there if you need any help x put as much or as little as you like x


----------



## WendyJ

Sent now Emma :) Sorry i'm getting distracted watching sis and sis-in-law competing on the wii lol x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Bex x


----------



## Beximus

Heya Em & all you other ladies :)

Just came to see how you were getting on after catching up on the other thread. As I said there I might not be around much due to family issues but might pop in & say :hi: when I can.

Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you all,

:hug:

Bex x


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> Wendy, I know it's not recommended, but have you thought about doing them with FMU?

Well this is the thing I don't understand Rachael, how come with my CBFM you use fmu, but with other normal opks you have to use afternoon wee? I don't get it! 

Lea, you're not meant to cross your legs when you're ttc! :rofl: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey Bex, hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Glad we can keep in touch, you're one of my favourites, and we have matching kitties :D xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Hey Bex hun!

Please do feel free to pop on whenever you like for a catch up, we'd love to keep in touch with you :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

WendyJ said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I know it's not recommended, but have you thought about doing them with FMU?
> 
> Well this is the thing I don't understand Rachael, how come with my CBFM you use fmu, but with other normal opks you have to use afternoon wee? I don't get it!
> 
> Lea, you're not meant to cross your legs when you're ttc! :rofl: xClick to expand...

Ok I'll try and explain......

When you get your LH surge it is generally in the morning, so by the time it has gone through and being filtered out into your urine it is afternoon, so the afternoon or early evening is the best time to test. You could test with FMU, but you may be catching the tail end of the surge and could possibly miss :BD in time for ov.

The CBFM asks for FMU as it not only measures LH but Estrogen too I think, and also the amount of concentration too.

Does that even make sense?! x


----------



## WendyJ

Yeah I think I do get you! Thanks Rachael hun. So do you think I should give the ordinary opks a go in the morning and see what happens? Or will it just give me false results? Hmm what to do! 

What kind of jobs have you been applying for? Hopefullly you will get something soon :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

Sorry ladies, i just had to take a matt(Knot) out of Bex's Hair.. Oh Kids & Hair!!

Oooh Now you 2 ladies, you have just been told by Nanny Wendy.. Naughty corner lol..

Emma I will pm you now hunni

Hey Bex Hope you both are ok. I'm sorry about the other Thread hun but it had to be done. Pls freel free to drop by like the others have said. 

Wendy :rofl: when holding in pee lol.. We already have LH in our system hun..


----------



## Rachael1981

Well you could test with FMU, or you could do what I did when I used them.... and just pee on them whenever you remember and not worry about how long you've held it in for :rofl:

I've applied for call centre and admin jobs, need something that isn't manual labour but also means I can get up and about if I need to as I can't sit for long periods of time. Hoping something comes up! x


----------



## Lea1984

Wendy There is no harm in trying with FMU but don't count it as a + hun. I just used them everyday, 2pm -6pm around that time, until i got dark results.

Me too Racheal Amin & Call centre :rofl: bnb at work... I don't mind manual at all. Keeps me fit.. Gotta be better than stood 40hrs a week in Vodafone lol...


----------



## Rachael1981

I can't do manual or standing around because of my back :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

Yeah it sounds like an office job would suit you down to the ground Rachael! Fingers crossed you start getting interviews soon, I know it can be hard getting a job. How's the packing coming along? x

Do you manage to hold your wee in Lea? It doesn't say in my instructions that you have to but I am trying, always end up with a sore stomach tho so it's no good :dohh: x


----------



## Pinky12

Well ladies we are semi up and running now. All info for Me, Rachael, Wendy pops and Lea is now on the front page. If there is anything else you would like put on and done then It can be sorted x

I am watching celebrity juice and finding it very funny! Should really be in bed but all the excitement from tonight has kept me awake lol


----------



## Lea1984

Wendy I drink allot full stop so go to the loo allot! I'm not bad at holding it :rofl: i learnt that many years ago.. But do get a sore stomach.

An office job will suite you down to the ground Rachael.. 

Emma Well done hunni.. You have done a great job!!! Awe i know. Its been a shocking day. I never expected this when i got up. I just wish someone would have said something. Its got way out of control.


----------



## Lea1984

Boy i'm so pee'd off at today!


----------



## Pinky12

I know what you mean Lea, I deal with enough of this sort of thing at work and I am staying out of it. I agree with what you and Wendy pops have said on this as that is how it has come across to us newbies. Let's just forget it all and move on together and concentrate on getting our 2012 babies x


----------



## WendyJ

Well ladies, i'm going to get off in a bit but this will be my main thread from now on and hopefully we can get it running like a proper thread tomorrow when the action has calmed down a bit :flower: 

Like I have said on the other thread people can feel free to pop into either thread to see how people are doing cause I hate the likes of Arlene feeling like she is being stuck in the middle :( Hopefully this thread will sort the problems out x


----------



## Lea1984

Wendy Ok hunni.. I have no objections at all. everyone has always been so nice to me. I just got upset today when i seen that cos i know it was directed at me too.

I got on with all of the ladies its such a shame. Hopefully it will sort out. I hate drama, had enough of that. I cam on bnb to ttc and understand new ways to help, get support and support others if i could.


----------



## Pinky12

Well ladies let this be a start of a new chapter. All are welcome :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

I will be staying in both threads. There are people that have moved here I want to keep up with, and people still in OBND that I want to keep up with too.

Anyways, I'm off to sleep, sleepy time for me!

Nite nite!


----------



## WendyJ

Nite *Rachael * hun x

I really should get off in a second too, it's :sex: night :haha: x


----------



## Lea1984

lol Wendy Id be way to stressed for that lol!!! Nyt nyt Rachael Hun..


----------



## WendyJ

It might relief my stress! lol, get your tickers and chart back up Lea! I like stalking you :haha: x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: hi babygirl x


----------



## babygirl89

hey this is my info, im 21 my name is sophie im from ireland my OH is 26 nearly 27 we are trying to conceive 5 months-ish and i have suspected endometriosis im waiting to either get a :bfp: or af but hope af stays away. im a symptom spotter and a poas adddict hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## Pinky12

Sophie, I will post it up in the morning as I am on my phone lol. Anyway, night ladies I must go to sleep as Im in work in 6 hours x night all :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Sophie How are you hunni?


----------



## Lea1984

Nyt Nyt Emma.. Dnt forget to take temp...


----------



## WendyJ

Nite Emma hun :flower: x

I'm off to bed too ladies, the night has just flown by! Speak to you all tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Lea1984

Nyt Wendy Hun.. :flower: They are back up hun. I dont like the look of my tickers tho.


----------



## babygirl89

Lea1984 said:


> Hey Sophie How are you hunni?

im grand hun i did another test this morning i got a :bfn: then got an evap god im bad, i have loads of ic so i just keep using them :haha: im 10dpo tomorow and keep getting twinges :blush: since 4dpo it's mad but aint gonna get my hopes up :-( im due my period between tomorow and sunday and i will be testing with fmu in the morning hun, how are you hun??? xxxx


----------



## babygirl89

oh and i lost 3 pounds this week doing aqua aerobics and weight watchers wahoooooo!!!! xxxx


----------



## Lea1984

I'm Starting to feel a bit better. I got really upset, then angry today bcos of all that u was reading... We just decided to all leave and start this one. we just felt out of place after that post.

Anyways. Well 10dpo is still early hunni, but if you need to POAS you do it. I know you can't help yourself :rofl: Do not look at the test after 10 mins.... It is best to wait a few more days lady.. Awe i love that word Grand!! My nan says it like there is no tomorrow..and Gob-shite...

WELL DONE ON WEIGHT LOSS!!! :happydance:


----------



## babygirl89

thanx lea im so happy i lost 3 pounds  yeah i always say gob-shite alot of us paddy's say grand and gob-shite hahaha :haha: ah hun don't worry, it will all be ok sure we have this new group hun, all that matters is we will have our :bfp: in the end! yeah im poas addict i can't help it lol, how r u feeling is af gone??? ur fs appointment aint far away now! xxxx


----------



## Lea1984

My mums side of the family are Irish, My dads side is Caribbean.. What part of Dublin you from? Yes you are correct. we are here to support each other in the journey to our :bfp: not to upset people. It's hard not to POAS when they are there.

My Af is only day 3 tomoz so she will be back on her broom agn by Sat morning. FS hopefully they will help. I have the beauty of my 27th when she is due agn, and FS appt a few days later, so fx's she stays away..


----------



## babygirl89

hun it will happen very soon maybe that stork just needs the fs to kick it up the arse :haha: u might just need a lil help hun, or maybe it's just gonna happen when it wants to happen hun, god im so impatient i just wanna be pregnant already or at least know that that horriblt biatch af is gonna show up! all this ttc is just getting me down what if i am one of the women out there that just will never ever have a child! it's scary! xxxx


----------



## babygirl89

oh and im from the south side of dublin hun xxxx


----------



## Lea1984

Every women thinks that Sophie. I know i did with my son. It will happen You just have to believe it will happen. Did OH have his SA on Tuesday..?

One way or another it will happen for me, probably when i'm all settled in college doing well :rofl: Then i have to take time of due to Morning Sickness lol And miss out..

Your Young hun, you have years before things get difficult for you. I'm hitting 27 now, i may still need id for 18 year old products lol but i'm old...

:dust: keep smiling :dust:


----------



## babygirl89

i know hun but sunday is just gonna be hard especially if i have my period hun, no he missed it the lil fuck, we are gonna rearange it for a different date! im just upset and tired and emotional as im due af anyday now! i just wanna be pregnant so bad like all u lovely ladies on this, awh life sucks sometimes!


----------



## Lea1984

First of all, put up your temping chart hunni i cnt see it :rofl: If it comes hun (fx'd it don't) Ill be here and the rest of the Girls to help you onto the next cycle. Life does suck sometimes, but that is life for you. No one said it was going to be easy! There is a reason for every little thing that happens to us.

I believe our lives are already mapped out for us. Who knows what is round the corner. Could be good or bad. If we worry too much it only seems a whole lot worse. If you take each day at a time it wont seem so hard. 
I promise you this. We will be here with you helping you every step of the way, until you get your :bfp: and even after that.

Now kick OH up the A*se and make him get to that appt. :hug:


----------



## babygirl89

thanx so much hun im sitting here crying at ur comment it's just so nice to know use are all here for me god i feel so down sometimes i really do i lost my nan recently and it tore me apart she adopted my dad as she had 9 miscarraiges and like 3 still births and she had my aunt and she was told to stop trying so she adopted my dad, i keep praying to her cos god if anyone knows what all this is like it's her, i loved her so much and now i live in her house (i was living here before she passed) and it just seems weird not knowing my nan's around, she lived in a home for years as she had alzeimers. i just hope she's listening to me and she doesn't judge my decision! im after looking at the tests i did over the last few days, i can't find todays one but i did two yesterday (i know im a pysco) and they have like a pink shadow it's very faint u have to squint but it's the full size of the control line, awh god im driving myself crazy now im just looking for some hope ya know! i didn't end up charting but i woke up bleary eyed this morning and took my temp for some strange reason and it was 36.36 or 36.34 i think and that was at 9 am i dunno if thats a good temp or bad coming up to af as i didn't chart the rest the month. god im sorry lea i always feel i pile my problems on ya's and i don't help use with ur's, just know im always here for u and all the other girls on this thread no matter what! xxxx


----------



## Lea1984

Awe i'm sending you a massive :hug: Sophie. Please don't cry. Yes we are certainly here for you,, no matter what the problem is. It's not easy losing someone you love, i lost my mum to cancer at 15, you never get over it, but like i said, you learn to deal with things, not forget, you cant do that, just to deal with them.

Wow that must have been really hard for your Nan she never gave up did she, as sad as it is, things like that do happen but look at the positive side to it hunni, she done a wonderful thing, she gave your dad a home, looked after him, he had you ( a very pretty girl). Your Nan is probably rite beside you hun. She wouldn't want you to be upset like this. She would want you to wipe your eyes and put a smile of your face. 

Will you please do me a favour hunni.. Throw the test in the bin, they are upsetting you hunni. I don't want to be hard on you bcos i know how hard and upsetting this TTC really is. Your not a psycho, your a women who craves to have a child of her own, there is no sin in that. 

You know like i said to you the other day about stress and ttc. If you think about that, when you get as low as this it will help. For you to Conceive hun you need to be relaxed, stress can be a BIG problem when ttc, i should know. Is OH not with you hunni? Are you alone right now? Oh don't you worry about me, i have stomach ache and trying to help you feel better is taking my mind off it, so your helping me and you don't even know it.

Massive :hugs: for you Sophie


----------



## Lea1984

To Maximise TTC Chances hun. Do OPK's & Temping with us, and we can aa chart together, as we want to help each other the best way we can. We can all work together to pin point the right times and days..??? Lets try and get you focused on Some positives, once you relax you will be fine...

Right here goes Lady... Ways to Maximize Your Chances of Conception.

1. Take prenatal vitamins
2. Track your temperature changes and cervical mucus
3. Use an ovulation predictor kit to figure out the best time. Stress, illness, and exercise can affect your period, which makes it difficult to predict ovulation
4. Take care of your &#8211; and your partner&#8217;s &#8211; body. This means no smoking, drinking, eating foods that decrease fertility levels, getting stressed, or losing sleep.
5. Eat foods that increase female fertility levels. According to The Fertility Diet, yams, oysters, nuts, seeds, cruciferous vegetables, and berries can increase your chances of getting pregnant. So can full-fat dairy foods, such as cheese, yogurt, and milk. Avoid fried foods, saturated fats, caffeine, and alcohol. 
6.. Eat foods that increase male fertility levels. Red peppers, leafy green vegetables, carrots, avocados, whole grains, oatmeal, turkey, eggs, salmon, sardines, and pumpkin seeds are a few foods rich in certain vitamins and minerals that keep sperm healthy and strong. And, even men need to avoid fried foods, saturated fats, caffeine, and alcohol when they&#8217;re trying to get you pregnant..


----------



## babygirl89

thanx so much lea im so so so so sorry about ur mam :hugs: god ur so strong how do u do it??

im alone now hun OH is out with his friends.

yeah my nan was so strong but im just afraid i wud have to go thru that heart ache ya know i know i prob won't but u know how sometimes it's just frightening! 

thanx so much lea ur really a lovely lovely girl, ur mam must be looking down and so proud of u, ur so kind!

yeah theres defo a line so i thew them out cos im just obsessing!

i feel like crap i feel like i coming down with the flu again :-( my temp is like 37.01 which is kinda high for me, i felt the same last night and it was 36.96, which is high for me, OH had the flu last week! i will bloody kill him! :haha:

im testing in the morning with fmu so FX'd but god i doubt anything will happen!

we will defo have 2012 babies lea, i just know it!

xxxxx


----------



## babygirl89

im doing my opk's hun got a postive one all day on day 16 hun and had ewcm so next month im gonna chart too, oh can't wait, what time do u take ur temp at hun???


----------



## Lea1984

How do i do it? To be honest i really don't know where i get the strength from hun i surprise myself more and more everyday! I guess so many bad things have happened to me it's made me into the person i am now. 8 years i have been craving for a baby with my OH, it just never happens. I was just like you are, i was obsessed, i believe now it was the stress of me obsessing so much and getting depressed that may have added to me not conceiving. I have learnt now to just try and relax the best i can.. Oh i do still obsess don't get me wrong lol but no where near as bad..

Everyone has fears hun, we wouldn't be normal if we didn't. I have a son, and my worse fear, is something happening to him, everyday of my life i worry something will happen, but you have to push the negative aside bcos it can so easily drag you into a dark place.

Thx hun.. I like to think she's watching over me. I do often get angry at her and scream why can't you just give me the chance of having another baby, she don't bloody reply!!! Seriously tho, i do pray to her and ask her to help, she did the first time, she can do it agn. But i guess she will help when she feels the time is right.

Boo to OH being out.. Oh thats not good. I'd be hitting the roof if my OH was out this at this time..

Aw i'm teh only one that hasn't had it yet the flu, I don't want it either.

Yes keep OPK's Up and start doing temp with me Ill be checking everyday from the morning Lady..

*Oh I set my alarm for 7.30 every Morning to take my temp, and go back to sleep  Until i have to get up with my son *


----------



## Lea1984

Right i'm off to bed, its almost 4am.. I will speak to you tomoz hun.. I hope you feel better... :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

*Sophie* chin up lady and throw away any old tests! They will do nothing but stress you out hun. Good luck for testing but they do say that when testing you should wait a couple of days between each to give hormones enough time to rise :flower: x

Oy * Lea*! How dare you say coming 27 is old! Tsk, tarnishing me with the same brush :rofl: I like the advice you gave us for ttc, don't lose sleep, hmm 4am bedtimes :haha: get yourself into a routine lady! Bed by 1am latest lol x

Hi *Michelle* really hoping that surgery went well for your hubby, thinking of you hun :flower: x

*Emma* how are you today hun? Tired I bet! Hope today runs a little smoother for you x

Morning *Rachael*! How's things with you hun? Another busy day of packing planned? x

As for me, temperature went up again this morning and been having strange stomach feelings since last night. No idea what they are though and i'm definitely not ss after having no AF for so long lol. I've got a work lunch today at a pub so wont be able to post a long reply then like usual but I will try and be sneeky and get on when I can at work. :hugs: to all x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all ok this morning xx


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies :flower:

Lea- The vampire strikes again! I dont know how you can be up so late hun. I was getting up an hour after you went to bed lol. I hope you still dont have horrible af pains today. :hugs:

Wendy- Hope you are ok. I cant believe you stayed up Mrs instead of going to be and having :sex: :haha: Should be about time for you to wake up now lol. Hope you have a lovely day at work :flower:

Sophie- You do have to chill out a little hun. If you start to manage when you ovulate then you will be less stressed as you will get to know when you ovulate and do everything around it. I think me stressing last month put af off for a week and now I dont know when I ovulated. The only clue I had was a peak in my temp, which was useless as I was so run down from work. Calm down and start temping and maybe a clear blue fertility monitor may help you. It the right time to get it now as you can use ut betwenn 1- 5 days from the start of your period. Hope you ok, and I hope there are no more tears Mrs :hugs:

Michelle- I hope your oh operation has gone well. It should be about 3.30am in Pennsylvania now so hope you are sleeping well :sleep:

Rachael- I bet there is another busy day ahead for you with packing and cleaning. Hope you and your furbabies are doing ok and not stressing to much big :hugs:


Well I am in for another busy day at work but I am also finishing early to go to Marks and Spencers to get the mothers day food for Sunday. I am on my 4th brew noth and still dont feel awake :sleep:

Hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Hi Sabrina x


----------



## WendyJ

Morning *Sabrina*, hope your well hun :flower: x

*Emma* don't worry, I got the :sex: in before I went to sleep! Can't forget about my main goal can I! :winkwink: x

Right really need to get to work! Talk later ladies x


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning Wendy - maybe you're trying to ov? Who knows :shrug: Hope you enjoy the pub at lunch time!

Emma - Hope you wake up soon, but at least you're finishing early :happydance:

Sabrina - :hi: Fancy seeing you here!

AFM - Temp is up again this morning and when I put it in FF it moved my Ov day from CD15 to CD24 putting me back at 3dpo instead of 12dpo :dohh:

Got packing planned for today, though not as much as Wednesday as I have a long day tomorrow. Best part of 2 hour bus ride each way over to Sunderland as going to sign the contracts and get the keys tomorrow :happydance: Got to take Holly with me, luckily she's great on the bus, just sits there and looks sad :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

Just checking in on you all :)


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: hiiiiiiiiii :)


----------



## xarlenex

Good morning all :)


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: hi Arlene, hope you and little kyle are well big :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Shona and Arlene :hi:


----------



## xarlenex

Kyle has me running around big time for him this morning, certainly not a daft little boy :dohh: :lol:

Rachael you planning on testing again or waiting it out?


----------



## xarlenex

Emma I hope your feeling better now, and that all has calmed down at work x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Arlene, Thanks :hugs: work hasn't calmed down as such, just less students on a Friday as they are all hungover :haha: hoping to do a few simple things today and not stress out over the bigger things.

For some reason I have had pains in my stomach since last night and I am not sure what it is :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Emma Implantation!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene, I'm not testing again for a while, probably after the move now.

Kyle seems really cheeky!!


----------



## babysimpson

I'm just wanting to make sure everyone is ok that's all. I'm open to pm's if anyone wants to talk to me about stuff.


----------



## wantingagirl

me too xxx


----------



## Pinky12

wantingagirl said:


> Emma Implantation!!!! :winkwink:

I wish it would be but think I am well and truely out of it this month. Hope you are ok x


----------



## xarlenex

Pinky12 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Emma Implantation!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I wish it would be but think I am well and truely out of it this month. Hope you are ok xClick to expand...

Now now :growlmad: what a bad way of thinking :lol: Pma!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma!

PMA lady!!


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry :)

I will get my BFP, I will get my BFP, I will get my BFP, I will get my BFP!!

is that better :haha:


----------



## babygirl89

lea im so sorry hun i fell asleep, god im only awake now i can't stop sleeping and i feel like crap, i did a pg test this morning and a second thin line came up within the time frame but i aint getting my hopes up im doing a first response ina min so il let u know but i aint hopefull! xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Pinky12 said:


> Sorry :)
> 
> I will get my BFP, I will get my BFP, I will get my BFP, I will get my BFP!!
> 
> is that better :haha:

Much better!


----------



## Lea1984

Hi Ladies! Yes it was a very late one from me last night. I will catch up with you's later i have to nip out...


----------



## xarlenex

Oh sophie good luck! I'm due af today, hope she stays away!!


----------



## babygirl89

im due af between today and sunday but took soya this month so wud imagine that my period will be late as i only ovulated day 17 awh did a frer and could of sworn i see the faintest shadow within the time frame but im not getting my hopes up at all, got a thin line on an ic earlier but i don't trust them after last month! still feeling like crap! how's everyone else?? FX'd she stays away arlene xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd she stays away Arlene!

Sophie - how many dpo are you?


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene and Sophie- Fingers crossed for you both x

Hope everyone is ok, I am back in now from work and getting the MIL mothers day meal sorted and now time to relax! I think I may even get into my pyjamas :haha:

:wave: Lea x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you got your early finish! :D

I've done a few bits but not too much :rofl:

xxx


----------



## babygirl89

frer defo came up :bfn: :-( the ic has a really thin line but i don't believe it after last month, im 10dpo and im thinking im out, i got my positive opk on day 16 all day, day 16, so im guessing i ovulated day 17 or it could of been day 18 couldn't of it??? cos my opk was dark-ish on day 17 im guessing it was coming down, so im about 10dpo. but :bfn: so am i out?? my af is due between today and sunday, but i took soya this month and i think it made me ovuate late so i should get my period a bit late! do i test tomorow or wait till sunday??? i only have ic left!


----------



## Rachael1981

10 dpo is early to test, you're not out until AF shows


----------



## Pinky12

Sophie, I saw this poem and it reminded me of you-

Anything, I'll do anything-
Temperature charts, Ovulation tests,
Abstinence to maximize sperm count,
Lying on my back with a pillow under my behind and
my legs up like a beetle,
Vitamin A, Vitamin E, zinc, manganese,
Anything, I'll do anything-
But please-oh please-don't ask me to just relax. 

:)


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Tweak x


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie no way does that mean you out. Clo got a bfn at 13dpo and bfp at 15dpo..everyones different!

Right ladies I need holiday advice..
Fuerteventura or Lanzarote? Its all inclusive going end of may/start of june. Never been to any and dont want to make a bad choice.


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, I have never been to either but have been told that Lanzerote is meant to be good. I think you will get the similar thing on either of the two holidays. All inclusive rules! I will never go on another holiday that isn't all inclusive after two very fun holidays. 
Sorry I couldn't help more x :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

I've never been to either so can't really advise!

Feel free to sneak me in your suitcase though :rofl:

xxx


----------



## babygirl89

thanx pinky i put it on my signature! awh im just so down and hormonal im sorry, im just obsessed i have no patience! how u ladies doing??? ohhhhh i wud go with Fuerteventura i have heard great stories bout that place! xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Lanzarote seems to be winning so far! Posted in General section as well. We just want sun and to relax, we were at florida for christmas and came back exhausted :dohh: so want a nice easy holiday :lol:


----------



## xarlenex

Where did you go emma? I've been to alcudia all inclusive, and kept going back we loved it soo much.


----------



## Pinky12

sophie, I know how you feel. I have no patience at all. My oh says once I have made my mind up thats it I want it now! I have to relax as my cycle was messed up from me stressing last month. I dont like waiting for things but I hate not being in control and this month I am not in control of my body and unaware of ovulation or anything like that. I think I may be 2 dpo now but its anyone guess really lol!

Your allowed to be hormonal to us, that what we are here for lol :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, I have been to crete and tenerife all inclusive. I didnt think I would like tenerife but I loved the fact you didnt have to carry money around with you at all. We were out of the way on both of the island so not close to the "party" bits but close enough that we could still do things.

I have heard that you need about a month to do things in florida there is that much going on. Not my sort of thing really, I like to do thing but not be overly busy. Did Kyle enjoy it?


----------



## xarlenex

You really have to pick what you want to do before going over. We were lucky that OH parents have a villa for a month and a half.. so on the days we were tired we just stayed by our own pool. We also hired the car which helped loads with Kyle, we also took my OH's grandparents, so had alot of slower paced days. my in-laws go over nearly every year and and still yet to do all they want to. :lol: But it is fantastic and I strongly recommend everyone try it at least once. Especially if you enjoy theme parks! They cater for everyone. It is expensive, but well worth it :)

Yes i'm paid commission :haha:

Oh and Kyle loved it!! Everyone told me I was mad spending that much as he wouldnt remember, but he hasn't forgot yet! Always asking to look at the pictures again and tells everyone about the man wrestling the alligator then us getting to sit on him for a picture :lol: oh and pluto..he fell in love with him!


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies, sorry i'm not doing a full post right now, but the only reason for it is because I have just caught up reading on old thread because I had a facebook message from Sabrina saying she has left BNB, and to be honest I am shaking with rage about some things I have seen posted since I was last on. So I can't bring myself to calm down and talk about normal stuff at the moment. 

Please be assured you's are not losing me from BNB or this thread, I will be back with avengance! haha. Just need a little time to cool off and I need to send a couple of PM's to people about things and delete some people from facebook! 

I didn't join BNB to bitch about anyone so i'm keeping my opinions to myself and calming down before I post anything further. Love all you ladies on here :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I'm mad too. I'm trying to send Sabrina a message on FB but it won't let me :(


----------



## Pinky12

I am furious now! Wendy pops, e-mail me hunni or I can send you my number and you can rant over the phone and get it out of your system. No one upsets my ladies!


----------



## WendyJ

Give me two ticks and I will PM you Emma hun. Just finishing a pm i'm in the middle of :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

Morning, Good Afternoon & Evening Ladies :rofl: 

How are we all this Friday? Glad its weekend? Well I am, I'm so bloody tired it's un-true! & BnB is slow agn, its driving me mad!... 

First of all i have to say the poem on the front page i Fab. :winkwink:

Rachael - :wave: Oh i don't see your chart hunni, come on now share lady.. Thats good news don't you think? If FF is pushing you back, you have a Good chance of a :bfp: in your new house..

Wendy - lol!!! I will once i get the hang of juggling everything. I need to anyway bcos i'm so tired all the time. :happydance: For the temp rise hun, & Stomach Twinges lol. The Spotting the other day could have been IB couldn't it!! You may be getting a :bfp: That would be amazing!! Pup lunch sounds Lovely.

OMG!!! Hunni pm coming your way hun.. I know you wouldn't leave BnB for anyone, you'd miss us too much. I don't want you feeling this way either, but now i need to go back and read what is going on. What the hell is this a bitch n bitch forum!!

Emma - Hey don't you start lady, leave the vampire alone, or ill bite you :rofl: I was fooked last nite, i couldn't keep my eyes open, but poor Sophie needed someone.. Awe Thx hun :flower: They have kinda gone now. Oh early finish, you work so hard hun. M&S For mothers day food Hummm. I take it your cooking then?

Is this another :bfp: coming to us!!! Now who needs to STOP?? Is it Emma!! YES!!! Where is your PMA Lady? That poem is defo for Sophie.

My OH says the same... *When i have decided i want something, i want it now!!. I don't like waiting!! i hate not being in control!!!.. That is me to a tee..*

Michelle - Hope you & OH are ok. Sending you both Massive :hugs:

Arlene - Hi Hunni. I'm so happy to see you here, i just want to say you really don't have to choose sides at all. We're happy for you to be here and there. This Thread is for Help, Support in ttc, and just to have a good old chat with people who care about each other! I really hope you and little Kyle are ok hunni. :hugs: 
Kyle certainly knows how to get what he wants.. He is soooooo Cute. What a heart breaker he is going to be.

I'm sorry hun, i wouldn't know of either of them, i've never been away abroad, i'm too scared...

Sabrina, Shona - :wave: I didn't think you's would pop over! Nice to see you have. Anyone is welcome to come over and see us if they want to we have no objections at all. 

Sophie - Oh It's ok hunni. I was sooo tired anyway, I needed to go bed but i didn't want to leave you so upset! :hugs:
Oh what you like with them tests. Its very early days. Hold off taking anymore tests until Sunday. Sunday ONLY!!! You are not out at all until the :witch: shows here ugly face. Keep PMA up hun, and no more talk of i'm out or taking any more tests ok!!


----------



## Pinky12

Right ladies, in a bid to divert conversation and make things happier... I have just made the oh jelly and ice cream, does anyone want any?


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea - I've put my ticker back in my sig, that will take you to my chart :D

Emma - I would love jelly and ice cream, yummy!


----------



## Pinky12

hi tweak :wave: i see you again :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I need a shredder! Found a load of paperwork I no longer need and having to rip it to little bits by hand :dohh:


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Lea hunni x

Yeah I went to M&S for the mothers day stuff and it was all [email protected]!! it was the feed 4 for £15 thing and the chicken that they were using was on the shelf at £3!! It wasn't worth it in my eyes. I went to Tesco and bought other stuff which will last me much longer! Yes I am cooking on Sunday, going to do the soup and buns tomorrow and leave the roast until Sunday. We are having cream or leak and potato soup followed by roast beef dinner and then by home made buns.

I dont know whats going on with my body hun. I have barely had :sex: as I wasn't sure about ovulation and work was stressing me out. But I have had a pain near my hip bone on my left had side for the past 24 hours! Never even thought about it being implantation until it was said earlier lol

Now ladies, I hope we are all doing ok and are happier now. Onwards and upwards is what I say. :flower:


----------



## WendyJ

Aww girlies, you's have to watch this! Had me welling me up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btuxO-C2IzE


----------



## Pinky12

wendy, you just made me cry :cry: I think that should be a motto for this forum lol... love knows no limits!!

I just said to the oh I cant believe I am crying over a you tube video! :haha:


----------



## Pinky12

Rachael, would you like a large portion lol?


----------



## WendyJ

I know Emma! But it was so nice! Right I'm going for a bath but I will be back to reply to people properly in a bit :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely Emma, will help my fingers feel better! Think I'm getting blisters!


----------



## wantingagirl

hi hunni's 

I tried to be diplomatic on the other thread and to say Im mad is an understatement. I got real close to Sabrina and I have begged her to come back. I tried not to take sides and was trying to be central about it all I have never fallen out with anyone on this site and think this is so riduclous. Of course I would come over Lea hunni I got on with all of you and I loved everyone on the other thread just ashame it wasnt mutual. Quite sad about all this but I have sed before we all came on here for one thing ttc and thats what I am doing

xxx


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies just read some of the stuff that people wrote in a certain group and im really upset i feel like i have ruined someones group cos i joined and im new like wtf??? that we have now wrecked everything basicly i can't believe it, it's makin me feel guilty!

anyway i didn't do any more tests and won't till sunday! 

how ya's doing ladies???
xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

hun dont feel guilty I was new too granted I have been there a couple of months but certainly wasnt an oldie. Thats the end result of it Im sad cos I thought I made some really good friends, but thats life wasnt your fault hun :)

xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Shona, thank you for your comments on the other thread but that is where it stays. No down talk on here anymore... on wards and upwards. Now would you like jelly or ice cream or both??

Sophie, its not your fault hun and as i said to Shona, its time to forget about it and move on. There is no use holding on to bad feeling when there are other things to be concentrated on. now mrs, have you done anymore tests from earlier?

Big hugs ladies :hugs: x x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Mrs Barrowman x


----------



## Rachael1981

wantingagirl said:


> hi hunni's
> 
> I tried to be diplomatic on the other thread and to say Im mad is an understatement. I got real close to Sabrina and I have begged her to come back. I tried not to take sides and was trying to be central about it all I have never fallen out with anyone on this site and think this is so riduclous. Of course I would come over Lea hunni I got on with all of you and I loved everyone on the other thread just ashame it wasnt mutual. Quite sad about all this but I have sed before we all came on here for one thing ttc and thats what I am doing
> 
> xxx

Same here Shona, I tried not to take sides either but once I saw the PM that was sent to Arlene it made me realise that certain members of the group didn't actually like the newcomers and were going behind others backs, and that things that had been said had been lies.

Anyways, onwards and upwards ladies, we have a new home :)


----------



## Rachael1981

babygirl89 said:


> hey ladies just read some of the stuff that people wrote in a certain group and im really upset i feel like i have ruined someones group cos i joined and im new like wtf??? that we have now wrecked everything basicly i can't believe it, it's makin me feel guilty!
> 
> anyway i didn't do any more tests and won't till sunday!
> 
> how ya's doing ladies???
> xxxx

Don't feel guilty hun, it's not your fault a select few can't stand newcomers and don't want people joining a thread that invites you in with it's title. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Yes you all do have a new home! Now ladies... ice cream order?

what are we up to tonight?


----------



## Rachael1981

Bigggggggggggg bowl of jelly and ice cream, with choccy sprinkles pleaseeeeeeeeeeee :D


----------



## wantingagirl

yep onwards and upwards, that nailed it in the coffin for me. I love everyone no matter what :hugs:

Ugh hate jelly ice-cream it is mint choc chip plz or how about ben and jerrys cookie dough :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Jelly ice cream?? I meant jelly and ice cream! My oh loves the cookie dough ben and Jerry's ice cream. I dont really do ice cream so wouldnt know x


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh no! Ben and Jerry's Phish Food!

That is AMAZING! :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Pinky12 said:


> Jelly ice cream?? I meant jelly and ice cream! My oh loves the cookie dough ben and Jerry's ice cream. I dont really do ice cream so wouldnt know x

yuck yuck jelly hate it hate it hate hehe..... Im not really a pudding person anyway but if I were it would be ben and jerrys. 

I know you dont want to talk about this but wanted to get one thing off my chest. I hope when you said thank you for your comments I hope you dont think I sed anything out of turn on the other thread I loved you all and thats why I wanted to start a new thread so that any old or new that wanted to join could join. I have been so upset by all of this and wouldnt have wanted you to think I was any part in not wanting you around. I dont know why Sabrinas not on my FB I cant find her :(

xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Rachael1981 said:


> Oh no! Ben and Jerry's Phish Food!
> 
> That is AMAZING! :D

no no no cookie dough what are you like :dohh:


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Pinky12 said:


> :wave: Mrs Barrowman x

Hey,

How is everyone, me and Hubby are on a break at the moment, getting rid of the weight first x hope to be trying again in 6 months


----------



## Pinky12

im not interested it what was said all I was interested is my two ladies were upset by the comments and hence why I dont want it going into anymore. I e-mailed the admin and asked them to do something because I was not wanting to get involved and upset people as I have a habit to be a bit harsh when angry.

This is a happy thread and I tend to keep it that way. I wish all the ladies the best of luck but I am not interested in seeing my ladies upset any further over this.

Now, can anyone else think of any ideas for the front page, I have tried to think of some nice welcoming thing and would welcome any other suggestions.

Princess Lea... where are you tonight?


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Mrs Barrowman,

Taking a break is sometime the best thing to do. a lot of people conceive when they are not trying so fingers crossed for you. Lovely to see you on here x :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

thats fine but I dont want anyone to feel uncomfotable and upset if they think I have done anything wronmg and to be honest I dont have a mean bone in my body and if anyone feels like I sed anything out of turn I dont want to stick around and make people feel sad and uncomfortable


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi MrsBarrowman :D


----------



## Pinky12

If there is a problem Shona people will contact you directly and state this instead of making this thread turn against each other like OBND.

Mrs Barrowman, So whats your real name and how old are you?


----------



## wantingagirl

I didnt even say anything like that and wasnt trying to turn anyone against each other im sad to think people would think that of me. I wont bother you all any longer all the best


----------



## Pinky12

right... we have the front bit about us but can anyone think of putting anything different on it? Fresh new ideas people x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: tonkiss


----------



## wantingagirl

haha my hormones are mad and Im not even pregnant. 

Thanks emma :hugs:

ummm...... Sabrina had a fab idea about tickers at the front to see what stage everyone was at and birthdays but you have that dont you?


----------



## Rachael1981

Birthdays are there, tickers might be a good idea.

Don't ask me to think anymore now, it's 10.30pm and I spent 3 hours sorting through a years worth of paperwork and ripping most of it to bits! Think I'm getting a blister :shock:


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... Rachael. 

Umm we have the background about each other, have we got where we are from and ages and partners name and maybe an ickle photo?


----------



## WendyJ

Removed by WendyJ


----------



## WendyJ

Removed by WendyJ


----------



## tonkiss

:wave hello i just read thru all the pages and u people seem really nice mind if i join u all???


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: hello again tweak lol :)


----------



## Pinky12

no we dont tonkiss, the more the merrier hun. tell us about yourself x


----------



## WendyJ

Hi Tonkiss! Welcome to the thread, please feel free to tell us a bit about yourself and we will get you added to the front page :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Tonkiss, welcome :hi:

I'm going to bed ladies. I won't be on over the weekend, going to be busy plus if I'm honest, and I don't mean any offence to anyone, I could do with a couple of days break from BnB

Enjoy your weekends :flower:

xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Nite *Rachael* hun! I've been trying to look at your chart but can't get on to it from your ticker :( How weird it changed your ovulation day! It didn't know FF did that! x


----------



## wantingagirl

nite Rachael 

Wendi I have pm'd you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

My Chart 

I will fix the signature ticker, then head to bed lol xxx


----------



## tonkiss

thank you!!! well im 25 my husband is 27 we have been married for 3 yrs,we have 5 children 2 boys 3 girls and been ttc for 14 months. i had a miscarage dec 09 and a miscarage feb 11. good luck to all u ladys ttc xx


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Pinky12 said:


> Hey Mrs Barrowman,
> 
> Taking a break is sometime the best thing to do. a lot of people conceive when they are not trying so fingers crossed for you. Lovely to see you on here x :flower:

Thanks, i shall hopefully be on here abit more now x


----------



## WendyJ

Yeah *Rachael* from your chart it does look like you just ovulated, how frustating!! And yes, I think you need to buy a shredder :haha: You have a good weekend hunni! It must be so exciting getting keys to your new place :happydance: Talk to you next week x


----------



## Pinky12

Well its lovely to meet you x

Can you just give em your real name and DOB please so I can add you to our front list x


----------



## WendyJ

Wowza tonkiss! Five kids already!! You must be super busy :haha: What's your name hun? tonkiss seems a little impersonal lol x

Hi Mrs. Barrowman! Nice to have you with us :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

its coming up for 11pm... vampire Lea should be emerging soon :haha:


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Pinky12 said:


> Well its lovely to meet you x
> 
> Can you just give em your real name and DOB please so I can add you to our front list x

Im Sarah, DOB is 27/11/1981


----------



## tonkiss

hehe i like 2 be kept busy and 6 will be a nice round number lol. my real name is belinda tonkiss and dob 25/01/1985 xx


----------



## Pinky12

I have put both of your infos on the front page now ladies. I hope you are both ok. I am now in bed and on my phone so its more difficult to edit.

Anyone up to anything nice this weekend? X


----------



## tonkiss

im good thans hunni how r u???


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* you still getting stomach pains? Mines have passed for now, I was thinking mines could have been stress related! Who knows. Keep up with the temping, I am stalking your chart! lol x

*Arlene* any sign of AF yet? Hoping it stays away! I haven't been to either of those places on hols but heard Lanzarote is lovely! I would love to go to Rome, maybe later in the year if no BFP! x

*Sophie* you are never out until/if the :witch: arrives! So proud of you hun for not doing any more tests! Please keep it up until Sunday and see what happens :flower: x

Hey *Lea* hun! How you doing? I'm fine now, all calm and ready to move on :) I've had a chat with people I needed to and feel a lot better. What's been happening with you missy? x

Ooh *Shona* Ben and Jerrys Cookie Dough is my absolute fav! I can pretty much eat a tub in one sitting, not good :dohh: Glad we have sorting things out hun :flower: x

*Sarah* what's made you take a break because of the weight? Were you advised to or did you just decide to try and lose it first? I could do to lose some too but it doesn't come off me quick! x

*Belinda* How old are your wee ones? I would love a big family but just couldn't afford it so would be happy with two, but hubby wants three lol. Right now though I would be happy with just one! :haha: x

Well there's not to much to report from my end. Work lunch was bad, so awkward! You know when you are sitting at a table with your bosses and the bosses don't really mingle with the staff? There was some awkward moments :dohh: I've never ate and drank so quick in my life :haha: 

Not much on for me this weekend Emma hun, just going to have a lazy one I think. Mother's day on Sunday so it will be a wee trip to mother-in-laws and then up to cemetery to lay some flowers on mum and step-mums grave, it's a sad day for me x


----------



## tonkiss

hi wendy my boys r 6 and 1 and my girls r 5 4 and 3 there so good im so proud of them and they would really love another baby,my 2 youngest were chasing a man round town today cus he had a baby in a pram he must of thought we were mental lol xx


----------



## WendyJ

Wow *Belinda* so you've pretty much had a baby every year! How exciting! I take it your a full time Mum hun? x


----------



## tonkiss

yea there all a yr apart apart from my 2 eldiest theres 11 months between them,and yea im a full time mum not looking faward 2 the last 2 goin school i dont know what id do with myself if i aint got another by then lol. how r u?? xx


----------



## WendyJ

tonkiss said:


> yea there all a yr apart apart from my 2 eldiest theres 11 months between them,and yea im a full time mum not looking faward 2 the last 2 goin school i dont know what id do with myself if i aint got another by then lol. how r u?? xx

Lol, keep going till you get grandkids! :rofl: I'm good thanks hun, just glad it's the weekend! My ttc journey is a confusing one, I came off the pill in August last year and had AF's every month but I haven't had one since January. So i'm coming up to my 3rd missed AF! So I have no idea if I am even ovulating or not. Started temping this month so hoping it will be able to tell me x


----------



## tonkiss

aw strange i cant temp cus the kids wake up in the nite sum times have u tryed opks they really helped me find out that i wasnt ovulating till day 18 so gettin pg was just pure luck it is a bit stressfull when u think its not goin 2 happen but i think its worth it in the end. are u trying any thing else with the temping xx


----------



## WendyJ

tonkiss said:


> aw strange i cant temp cus the kids wake up in the nite sum times have u tryed opks they really helped me find out that i wasnt ovulating till day 18 so gettin pg was just pure luck it is a bit stressfull when u think its not goin 2 happen but i think its worth it in the end. are u trying any thing else with the temping xx

I have got a CBFM but I can't use it until my AF re-appears! So it's gathering dust. I bought some other cheap opk's but to be honest I can't hold my wee in! :dohh: I try and end up with a sore stomach so my urine is always too diluted for them to work right. So will just have to stick with the temping and see what happens x


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Ladies!! 

I'm Sorry i've been busy yet agn and looks like loads of things have been going on..

Emma Hunni I would have loved some Jelly & Ice Cream, Bet it's to late now :rofl:

Ooh dinner sounds lovely hun. Oh if its not Implantation, as the other ladies said(they may have thought cos your ticker says 7dpo) It sounds like ov pains hun. I get them!!! When was CD1?

Racheal Oh yeh :dohh: i see it! Wow you have some craziness going on there in your chart. why did FF do that?
Awe need one too. I sort all my paper work out, file it all in sections of each bill etc. Nice & Neat. Hope you don't work to hard over the weekend. Have a lovely one hun.. We will be thinking about you.. :hugs:

Wendy Hope you are feeling better hun. Not had chance to watch the you tube vid yet, but i will..

Sophie You are not alone on the thought about the other thread. I'm livid At what has been said!! But fook it all. Good girl, no tests..

Shona I got close to ppl too, been there since feb, the flipping thing only started in Jan so not that long. like Rach said (once I saw the PM that was sent to Arlene it made me realise that certain members of the group didn't actually like the newcomers and were going behind others backs. I hope the new thread for them is what they expect. 

:wave: MrsBarrowman/Sarah Welcome. Nice to have you here!!!

*Princess Lea Oh Emma hunni how nice is that*!!!! I'm here :wave: Oh I'm back to vampire lea now :growlmad:

:wave: Tonkiss/belinda you are more than welcome to join us.. Oh I'm sorry to hear about your MS sweetie. wow 5 Kiddies How Beautiful!!

Bloody Heck Catching up is just as bad.. Miss me or what???


----------



## tonkiss

i cant hold my wee either thats wat i get for havin 5 little ones so close lol but seriously i always got a strong positive even with weeing all the time i just cut down my fluid for about 4 hours before and i wanted 2 see if drinking and weeing would change the positive result so when i got a positive on wednesday i drank 1.5 littres of orange and weed about 6 times and it was still positive so u never know ur luck lol good luck with the temping and i hope u get bk 2 normal cycles soon or even better a bfp how cool would that be!!!! xx
hello lea1984 and thank you xx


----------



## Lea1984

The times i come on here you'd think i was in USA :rofl:

I'm cool. Had a busy day, i'm so looking forward to the end of AF!!!

Awe Wendy  Hun at lease we can move on now. Awe:hugs: Hun.. You mum would be so proud of you.. Your one amazing lady!! I so wish my mum was buried so id have somewhere to go.

we have 2 lovely new ladies i see :happydance:.. Its so nice to have you both..

Belinda  Hey hun.. You sound like my sister, she has 6 kids, 5 girls 1 little boy.. I think a big family is wicked, id love loads of kids.
you are so welcome hun..


----------



## tonkiss

thats is soo cool id love 2 make it 2 6 its so much fun havin a house full always somthin goin on lol how r u ?? xx


----------



## Lea1984

To be honest, i think my sister only had so many bcos she wanted a boy lol.. She loves a full house tho. Id dread washing days. Her Machine is never off. I'm good Ta..

I'm tired. i'm not planning on doing another last night. 4am i finally got off here.. Wow!!! The ladies have a habit of calling me a vampire due the stupid times i come on..


----------



## Lea1984

Tweak0605 I have seen you so many times before but you never say anything.. Even on the OBDN thread we use to be on.
Are you ok? Feel free to come and talk hun!


----------



## tonkiss

lol vampire thats a good 1 and 4 am wow id never make it 2 that time this is the latiest ive been up in months lol.the pic of ur son is gawjus they grow up so quick i got a nephew whos 10 now i can still remember my sis having him.time goes 2 fast!! how long u been ttc xx


----------



## Lea1984

I thought it was funny :rofl: My body clock is all messed up at the moment. It thinks day is night & Night is day lol... Awe I love that pic, he looks sooo cute he actually looks like he has colour in him, but he is pale as anything. I'm mixed race.. They do grow up so quick. Hes passed my shoulders now in height! Oh I remember the day he was born like it was yesterday. I've been ttc 8 years hun..


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies 

Sorry, just now getting time to write up a little message. I was at work during the day and just browsing during down times...

I'm Amy, husband is Andrew. We live in New Hampshire (USA) and are currently TTC our first baby. Coming off a very recent loss. I'm a little over 2 weeks post-D&C. My doctor told me I have to wait for one AF, but we're just going to let things flow for the first month. We're not going to prevent anything, but not throw ourselves into trying. If it happens, it happens!


----------



## tonkiss

lol so ur like an owl and 8 yrs wow that must be so hard i really hope u get ur bfp soon hun


----------



## WendyJ

Nah *Lea*, I didn't miss you, I was enjoying the peace :rofl: Well, considering it's already 1.14am it doesn't sound like your having too early a nite to me! :haha: x

Ooh it would be so good to get my first BFP *Belinda* but not holding out much hope until my cycles regulate themselves. Going to go back to the doctors in a couple of weeks if nothing happens for me. I always think how wonderful Xmas must be with so many kiddies! But then I suppose it must have a downside for how much money you need to buy pressies lol x

Hi *Amy*! Welcome to the thread hun, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please feel free to come on and chat to us lovely ladies whenever you feel like it, we would love to have you on board :flower: x

Well girls, i'm going to get to bed, talk to you all in the morning :hugs: x


----------



## tonkiss

hi tweak0605 sorry 2 hear about ur loss good luck with this month xx


----------



## tonkiss

lol i just start saving with park in jan hehe nite nite xx


----------



## tonkiss

well ladies im off 2 bed thank u sooo much 4 makin me feel so welcome xx


----------



## Lea1984

*Wendy *Oh now you are getting cheeky lady...It's ok. revenge is sweet!!! :rofl: This is early hun i promise lol..
Nyt Nyt Belinda . speak to you tomoz hunni...Oh & thanks for the lovely comment hun.. I hope we all do together...


Welcome Amy, its nice to have you here. I'm sorry to hear about your MS.. :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies :hugs:

It's been a really hard month. We found out March 3rd that we had lost our baby at 7w5d. So basically all of March has been horrible. It was our first pregnancy too. I still have my bad days, when I'm sad or whatever, but feeling okay for the most part. I'm completely ready to start trying now, but the doctor wants me to wait. I'm compromising and saying just do NTNP for the first month. It only took us 2 months after I stopped BCPs, so I'm hoping it comes quickly for us again.


----------



## WendyJ

I do park too *Belinda*, makes Christmas sooo much easier! And no problem hun, we are glad to have you here with us :flower: x

And *Lea*, who are you kidding? You love me to much for revenge! :rofl: Nite nite missy, get to your bed too! Speak tomorrow :) x


----------



## Lea1984

awe see no denying you know me already wendy, its been a cpl of months Nyt Nyt hunni..
:hug:


----------



## Lea1984

Tweak0605 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's been a really hard month. We found out March 3rd that we had lost our baby at 7w5d. So basically all of March has been horrible. It was our first pregnancy too. I still have my bad days, when I'm sad or whatever, but feeling okay for the most part. I'm completely ready to start trying now, but the doctor wants me to wait. I'm compromising and saying just do NTNP for the first month. It only took us 2 months after I stopped BCPs, so I'm hoping it comes quickly for us again.

Massive :hug: hun! I could only imagine what you are going though. Us ladies here will help you though this tough time, and support you the best we can. 
Feel free to have a rant anytime if it helps. If your Doc has said to wait, it would have been for a good reason hun. It is always best to wait a little while, but if you really think you are ready it is your call hun.. How old are you hun?


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea1984 said:


> Massive :hug: hun! I could only imagine what you are going though. Us ladies here will help you though this tough time, and support you the best we can.
> Feel free to have a rant anytime if it helps. If your Doc has said to wait, it would have been for a good reason hun. It is always best to wait a little while, but if you really think you are ready it is your call hun.. How old are you hun?

I'm 26, DH is 29. Doctor said just to wait for 1 cycle, because after the D&E the lining is scraped thin that the lining has to rebuild back up. I've done sooo much research online, and some say that waiting the month is only to help the doctor date the pregnancy if you do get pregnant before your next period. And some say it is because of the lining of the uterus and a slightly higher risk of m/c next time. Basically, it's a toss up. That's why we're gonna just NTNP for this month. I don't see the need to completely prevent it, we don't DTD that much anyways. I just want to be PG again. Hoping in about 2-3 weeks I see either AF or another BFP.


----------



## Lea1984

For the sake of it hunni i think Preventing it until you do have another af for many reasons.
Yes you have the (we dont know how far along you are) the very high levels of HCG that are possibly still in your system. The lining of uterus has been scraped so it is a possible higher risk. to prevent it sweetie and not risk anything going wrong i would wait. Af can take a while to come too. I really understand you want to be prg agn, i'm tired of waiting, my son will be an adult by the time i have another baby... Has your HCG levels come right down now? :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

I believe they are pretty low, if not back to 0. I took a PG test Tuesday morning, and it was the faintest positive - very hard to see it. So they should be back to normal, or heading that way soon. 

Who knows when we'll DTD again anyways - DH is a bit scared to do it now. Since the surgery and everything. I think he's afraid that something is gonna hurt me.


----------



## Lea1984

Yeh sounds like they are going down thats good(you know what i mean) your body is going back the way it should.!! Awe bless him he sounds sweet. Oh thats one thing then, at lease they have come down. I do hope you stick around with us, we can help and support you in getting your :bfp:


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm hoping to stick around! I need a place to talk with other ladies going through the same thing. All my friends are either single or already have kids, so no one at the same stage I am.

With these next few weeks, I'm gonna hopefully concentrate on getting my workout/healthy eating back in order. My blood pressure was a bit high at the doctor appts I had, so I need to start getting that under control. I also want to start working on a scrapbook of our wedding and honeymoon. That should keep me distracted enough! :)


----------



## Lea1984

We'd like that hun. Thats what i love about BnB you can chat to ladies who are going similar things to you. All are goals are the same. We have a little family going on here..
I don't talk to my friends about ttc. This is great for it. Its also nice to compare notes with other ladies too.. Do you chart with FF?

Oh don't get me started on health eating, i love my junk food & cream cakes way to much :rofl: As for workouts, i get bored way to easy. There is no fun in doing them on your own, I play dance central on the kinect, thats my workout, i do love it, I tend to play it with my 12 year old Step-Daughter, my son is more of a Call of duty player with my OH. Ill get there. I'm still a size 10 so i get away with it, i am getting a little chunkier tho lol so will stop the junk soo..

Oh a scrap book or your wedding and Honeymoon sounds Fab. you'll have to post some piccies.. I'm not married Yet lol.. Been with OH long enough tho, i keep telling him...


----------



## Tweak0605

No, I don't use FF. I don't temp or anything. I used OPKs when we conceived the first time. Just started using them about a week and a half after my period. And then got a positive at about 2.5 weeks. So we knew when to DTD, and it worked. Hoping that after this month, and I get AF, that I'll be able to use them again. 

I used to be so good with working out and eating good. I actually lost a little over 20 lbs. And then, things went downhill after my wedding. I work 45 hours a week, 7 a.m. - 5 p.m., and by the time I get home, the last thing I want to do is work out. BUT, that will change. I need to do it, as my pants are tight. I bought healthy things when I went grocery shopping, and will start my workouts on my elliptical tomorrow. 

I have to!

And I'll def post pictures of my scrapbooking. I love doing it. DH and I were together almost 6 years before getting married. It'll come for you!

It was nice talking to you tonight - I think I'm gonna head to sleep. (just don't want to completely drop off this convo) Have a good night!


----------



## Lea1984

Just see how things go with your next cycle, if you get a :bfp: no need to do ff, if not (fx'd you do hun) give ff a go. I love using it. with my having PCOS it's nice to see i do Ov.

I know how you feel, working 40 hrs a week and doing course work was hard, i never seen my OH Or my son, so not agn. I'm looking for PT now.

Working out is something i will take up agn, just not enough hours in the day. I hope it does come soon lol i'm not keeping my last name when i'm old and grey lol..

Well i better let you go hun.. Its 2.38pm it wont be long before i go bed now..

Tc hun.. Speak to you tomoz :flower:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hi ladies im carron and ive been trying for over a year now. x


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! How are we all today? I've had a lie in, longer than I meant to!! Really need to get on with some housework.

*Sarah* Wow, 45 hours a week is a lot to work! What do you do hun? I do agree with Lea, I would prevent getting pregnant again this cycle as I would hate to see you go through another miscarriage which sounds like it could be quite likely to happen. Let your body get back to where it needs to be and then i'm sure you will get another BFP soon :flower: x

:hi: *Carron*, welcome to the thread hun! What's your date of birth and Emma will add you to the front page. I've been trying for eight months so not too far behind you. Tell us a little bit about yourself hun, you are more than welcome to join our little family of support here x

*Emma*, *Lea*, what you two up to today? I should really do a work out on the wii but I don't have the motivation yet, hoping it will come to me! lol. I've got a mountain or ironing to do, and I mean a mountain! I've hardly any clothes left in the wardrobes :haha: I'm sure I could class ironing as my exercise for my arms :rofl: x


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies x

Welcome *Carron*, lovely to see you in our group. Hope you are ok today x

I see princess *Lea* turned into a vampire again lol. Not as late as normally tho lol! I dont know when CD1 is. Thats the problem this month. My temp peaked on Tuesday which would run in line with my body being back to a 30 day cycle but if it was a 35 day cycle then It would of been yesterday. I really dont know, hence why I have counted myself out this month. Next month I can use my CBFM and hope my cycle stays at 30 days. Did you get the thunderstorm last night?

*Amy*- I understand the urge to want to be pregnant again after losing one but I do advise to wait until after your first period. The lining of your womb will be so minimal at the minute that you will have a high chance of miscarriage if you conceive straight away. If you wait until your next cycle it is thicker and more likely to be able to keep hold of the egg.
I think working out is over rated lol :haha: as you can tell I dont like or do exercise! I haven't been eating amazingly healthy this month with things being messed up for me but I am planning on getting things back next month x
*
Wendy pops*- I am having a lazy weekend too. I have to make soup and cup cakes today ready for tomorrow but other than that I have nothing planned. Gavins mum will be around on sunday so will be keeping them busy all day x Big hugs for Sunday seeing you mum and step-mum. I tell you, us women on here are troopers to say the least! :hugs: Oh and I do agree that ironing should be classed as exercise :haha:

Hope you are having a lovely weekend *Sarah* x

*Belinda*- Wow 5 kids!. I know what you mean about a busy house. I am the youngest of 4 so there was always something going on at our house and it was never quite!

Happy Saturday *Rachael* and *Shona* :flower:

Well last night we had a HUGE thunderstorm! :rain: It woke both me and the hubby up and sounded like a train going through our bedroom. I came into the living room which is where our cats sleep and they were both cowering behind the sofa :( . Both of my cats were rescue cats and are scared of being outside and even the door bell :haha: so I had to get them out from behind the sofa and brought them into the bedroom and the pair of them curled up under the covers with me and the hubby and slept there all night lol. :sleep:

Well the hubby still has a cold :sick: but I am not so bad at the minute so I am looking after him :hugs: Anyway, off to make my soup and I will be on and off from here all day ladies. 

Have a lovely Saturday x


----------



## WendyJ

Ooh *Emma* I love thunderstorms!! Not had any here for ages. Poor kitties though! See you and talking about baking! It keeps making me want to bake cakes but I know if I do that will be the diet out of the window! :dohh: lol x

Well girls, I have been talking to Sabrina but I can't convince her to come back :( Apparently she was on the fb group and has left it also and after leaving it she got more nasty messages. I feel so sorry for her :cry: She tried to sit on the fence but instead feels like she has been turned into public enemy number 1 by some of the others. She says she is yet to get an apology for the nasty messages and doubts she will. She wanted me to pass on that her leaving is nothing pesonal aganist any of us and she hopes all our dreams come true. I've told her if she ever changes her mind she will always be welcome here x


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies How are we all today? :flower:

Well I didnt get to be till gone 4.30am agn :dohh: I decided to watch Waterloo road in bed on bbc iplayer! I still managed to get up at 10.30 this morning to tidy up. I'm not sure what the plan is today, OH has just picked his daughter up.

:wave: Carron Nice to have you here hun.

Hey Wendy hunni, There is no problem having a lay in... I do it :rofl: it seems to be the norm for me lately. Awe i do like ironing, but Sunday is an ironing day, in front of the tv lol...

Emma Lol.. I will get back to normal soon... Don't you even know when your last cycle was hun at all? If you can work back to when your last cycle was we can work out from there. Its crap when they are all over the place. Thunder Storm.. oh no we didn't have one here, strange because your not that far from me .. Awe bless the poor cats..I hate them so glad we didn't hear it. Hope OH gets better soon hunni.. Nurse Emma is obviously doing a good job looking after him..

Amy How are you today hun? 

Belinda Hey Hun, bet you have a very busy day ahead with it being weekend and 5 kids... Schools out here so my sons off for 2 weeks now!! actually April hes not in school much at all due all the bank hols.. 

Sarah Hope your are enjoying your weekend Lady


Awe poor Sabrina, Why is she getting nasty mgs? She doesn't need that crap bless her.

Hope everyone is well anywayz. I have had cramps in my stomach all day and nite, i don't know why but i'm worried. Think ill go docs and see what they think. 

Where is Sophie & Michelle? I do hope they are ok. Rachael  I hope your not working to hard hunni...


----------



## Pinky12

ha ha Wendy, I dont actually eat anything that I bake lol. I tend to bake it for someone else everytime. The hubby eats the most of them... no wonder he looks like he is pregnant :haha:

I heard of Sabrina as well. she didn't go into as much detail but said she wouldn't come back. :growlmad:


----------



## NDH

I thought I would come over and say hello to you ladies and see how you're doing. I don't know yet if I'll be able to stay, but if I don't it's nothing against any of you lovelies.


----------



## Pinky12

Lea-

January Cycle-
Monday 10th- Friday 14th

February Cycle-
Monday 7th- Friday 11th

March Cycle-
Monday 14th-Friday 18th

This months was a longer cycle which is why I am not sure what to class this months as x
Hope your stomach cramps get better x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Nat- Hope your ok. We don't have a problem with you being here, its lovely to see you here tbh x


----------



## WendyJ

You don't have a lie in *Lea*, you just get the sleep you need cause you don't go to bed till 4.30!! :haha: x

Ooh nurse *Emma*! That could get things going in the bedroom department again! :haha: Poor hubby, hope he feels better soon x

*Nat*! So lovely to see you posting in here, how are you keeping hun? Still busy working away? I know it's only been a couple of days since we properly chatted but it feels much longer! x


----------



## NDH

Ty. Thought it would be rude if I didn't at least pop by and say hello, but I couldn't before now.

I'll try to pop on when I can as I am awfully lonely now. I need to find some buddies in my time zone lol.


----------



## NDH

Yeah it does feel longer. 

Didn't work today - no help sign was posted and as I wasn't scheduled I figured I'd better not work cause if I did and it was work to roster I wouldn't get paid. Mostly just watched Dh play monster hunter 3 on Wii all day lol. Went to a game night tonight which was fun.


----------



## WendyJ

How many hours difference is there *Nat*? What countries are closer to your time zone? Who needs people in your time zone when you've got vampire Lea who is always on at the wrong times :haha: Amy is a lovely newbie on this thread, she's from USA. Don't know if it's closer to your time frame?

Aww I thought with your job you could just work whenever you felt like it? Didn't realise you could only do certain times. Games night sounds fun! What kind of games? x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Nat!

Yeah don't worry about coming on here. You will help us with our newer members who are in the USA. I hope you never feel lonely Nat with us about. Just PM me or chat to me on facebook x x :flower:


----------



## NDH

I sort of can work when I want to - I have to submit the hours I want to work 2 weeks ahead of time. I can swap hours in that time frame if I want to, but can't add more (Ie, if I need to take 3 hours off on Monday for a funeral I can add 3 hours on Wednesday if I want), but I have to email the whole group that I've changed my roster. And on days that there's lots of backlog and the help wanted sign is put out we can work unrostered hours. But as I mentioned, if theres no help sign and you're not rostered, if you do work it goes back to the pool and you don't get paid.

Lets see, it's midnight here, and tonight is daylight savings, so we go back an hour in 2 hours time. Dh always takes that to mean he can stay up til 3am :rofl:

Games night was fun. They had lots of basic sports games (soccer, basketball, table tennis, etc) and then heaps of board games. I played sequence, pictionary and um, this other game I can't remember the name of but you have 9 tiles with random stuff on them so you create your own board, and then you have cards telling you want to look for and you roll dice to find out how many of that object you have to find in one minute. It was fun but hard. and then a little 6 year old girl sat down to play with us and whooped everyone's butts! LOL


----------



## Lea1984

Crazy Wendy  how can you love thunder storms, come on now lady! lol.... :haha: Good point, i guess i just sleep cos i need it.. My body is used to it tho really, i do get really tired but i can kinda work my way out of it..


Wow when i use to bake half would be gone before it was cool enough to eat :rofl: i love cakes soooo much, i'm like a big kid!.

Afm i heard from no one at all.. how nice is that? considering i was there for a while.. thanks ladies well thought of!!!! no i do wonder what has been said behind my bloody back.

Hello Nat Nice to see you here, bit sad if you can't stay, i guess you feel torn too.

Emma I see what you mean. I guess the pain you felt could have easily been Ov pains then the other day.. Did you manage to :sex:?


----------



## NDH

Aww thanks Emma


----------



## WendyJ

Right so after time change Nat you will be 9 hours ahead, so you will be getting up as we go to bed lol (well apart from Lea haha). It will be ok for weekends or when i'm on my lunch other times it will be catch up time I think! ooh i know the game you mean, just can't think of the name! I like a good board game every now and then but my sister is such a bad loser, it's funny playing her! I'm the same as your hubby, when clocks change i think i can stay up an hour longer or have to go to bed an hour earlier lol x

Lea I'm the same! My problem is I love the taste of cake mixture so end up licking the spoons and scraping the last bits out of the bowl! :haha: and warm cakes are soooo yummy! End up eating some before I decorate them :dohh: x


----------



## NDH

Pictureka! That's the name of the game.

Gnight ladies.


----------



## WendyJ

Nite *Nat*, speak soon :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Lea- We did on Thursday and Monday before my supposed ovulation on Tuesday. Not great but you never know! I gave up at the beginning of the week anyway with how tired and run down i was. The thought of working another 5ohr week and then having :sex: every other day for two weeks just in case was not working for me.

Hence why I am waiting for next months with my CBFM and starting afresh. TBH its probably a blessing as I have way too many birthdays around xmas anyway and two of them are my nephews on the 22nd and 25th!

Wendy- I am quite fortunate that food doesn't bother me. I love to cook and bake but it is always for other people lol x

Night Nat x


----------



## Tweak0605

Morning ladies! (at least it is for me!)

Slept late this morning, probably got at least 10 hrs of sleep. But I definitely needed it after a long week at work. Currently, I'm a purchasing specialist for an electrical distributor. I.E. I sit at a desk all day long and buy stuff for the company to sell. In about 2 weeks, I'll be getting a promotion and become lead operations manager for the New Hampshire and Maine branches. It's a pay raise, more responsibility, and some traveling. I've been with this company since I was 16, so I've definitely worked my ways up. 

Anyways, hope everyone's well today. Just some cleaning, scrap booking, and organizing our apartment on the agenda today. Gotta keep busy. And some working out too!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hi Ladies, 

Really hope I can join you on this thread! 
My names Fiona. Im 27. Married my DH Marco(also 27) in December 2010 & been TTC#1 since then! We live in Co Mayo in Ireland & just moved into a new house lastnight (rental) 
Im currently a housewife, looking after Marco & my furbaby Izzy out beautiful Border Collie! AF showed up yesterday so we are out for another month!! 

Look forward to chatting to you all xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Fiona, Welcome to our little family! Sorry AF got you yesterday :hugs:

Any ladies that are not on the front page will be put on a little later when I get more than 5 mins to spare. Please dont forget bdays as well ladies.

Well soup all done, now time for buns x

Morning Amy :flower:


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
So this is where you guys are at. I was just asking Wendy what thread you guys are on so I could pop in and say hi. Anyway I'm glad I know where I can find you. Hope hou all are doing well. Take care and I'll be popping in from time to time to check up on you lovely ladies. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Thanks!! Birthday 23/05/1983! 

Dissapointed about AF this month but I had a very stressful month....quit my job & moved house so I guess my body just wasnt able to handle all that & TTC!! 
Gonna really chill out & look after myself this month & FX it will be our month!! 

Really sunny here in Mayo today (a rare thing in the West of Ireland!!) Upacking the boxes & having a picnic lunch in the garden with my DH & the pup!! Happy out! 
Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## WendyJ

I'm with you *Emma*! Wasn't really kean on a December baby anyway, Xmas is expensive enough :haha: Wish I could use my CBFM, it's just sitting gathering dust after only one cycle :( x

Hey *Amy* Well done on the promotion! Sounds like you've done really well for yourself hun. I've still not done any housework, got a banging headache and no motivation. I'm always like this on Saturdays, I feel like I do more at nights after work than I do when i'm off for the day :dohh: oh well, if i can't relax on a Saturday when can I!

Hi *Fiona* welcome to the thread hun :flower: The more the merrior on here :) Aww a picnic sounds lovely, haven't had one of those for ages! But that's scottish weather for you, more rain than shine! x

Hi *Adrienne* so lovely to hear from you :flower: Sorry I didn't see your message earlier, i've got a banging headache so signed off for a bit. How are you hunni? x

Well my ticker has gone to CD1 but it only goes up to day 80 so can't do anything about it lol. Today is officially CD81 for me! Crazy! :wacko: x


----------



## xarlenex

Welcome all the new ladies..I'm not going to be rude and try remember names, I'm useless. :wave:

I will read back when I'm not out my face on painkillers :dohh: :witch: got me this morning..but on a happy note, boooked holiday..all inclusive lazarote in just 7 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance: booked this morning :D This is our last treat to ourselves before proper saving adding to our deposit.

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day, and its lovely to see Adrienne and Nat here too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Hey *Arlene* :happydance: for the holiday! Any room in your suitcase for a little one?? lol. I could so do with a break. Saying that April will be a good month considering there is four bank holidays from work! Then i'm off a week in May for my birthday but nothing planned yet. Think we will just play it by here. 

I know what you mean about names, that's why Emma is putting everyone on the 1st page, i'm using it as a reference point until I get to know everyone a litle better :thumbup: You should tell Emma what you want put up about yourself hun x

Aww so sorry to see the :witch: got you, wish she'd come and visit me! lol. Glad you've got the holiday to keep your spirits high, sending lots of baby dust for the next cycle x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hi well i am Carron a am 22 my birthday is 20/05/1988, married in 2008 been ttc for over a year now.I work as a support worker during the day and by night a youth worker where I run a soft cocktail bar in a youth group I help out at. I also go to uni studying youth work 

x


----------



## xarlenex

Oh dear, just read back over my post and didn't realise how many mistakes i'd made. These painkillers are soo strong :lol: Trust me wendy, if I could send her elsewhere I would!!

I can't remember where In scotland your from? but we're just back from the five sisters zoo in west lothian. Thought we'd try it out as I'm thinking of making it our trip this year but I must say I was very dissappointed! :(


----------



## WendyJ

I'm from Dumfries & Galloway (south west). Aww that's a shame I love places like that but will give it a wide berth then! We went to The Scottish Sea Life Sanctuary when we were in Oban and I was really disappointed with it too. There wasn't really much there and it cost us £40 in total for just the two of us by the time we had paid in and got a hot drink. Things are so expensive the now. 

Aww hubby has just came home with the most gorgeous bunch of flowers for me, he is such a sweetheart. He is a team leader at Tesco and is in charge of the flowers and fruit/veg, he was putting out mothers day flowers all day and said he couldn't spend all day doing that and not bring me a bunch home. He really is a diamond. I've said i'd treat him to a takeaway for tea now, hmm what to have x


----------



## WendyJ

Mrs_C_Taylor said:


> hi well i am Carron a am 22 my birthday is 20/05/1988, married in 2008 been ttc for over a year now.I work as a support worker during the day and by night a youth worker where I run a soft cocktail bar in a youth group I help out at. I also go to uni studying youth work
> 
> x

You sound like a busy lady Carron! I can imagine they are rewarding jobs though. Do you temp or do opks or anything? x


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies how r ya's, still no sign of af but im getting af type pains am due between yesterday and tomorow so let's hope she doesn't come! i did a test today, yes i know i know i shouldn't have but u know me! it came up :bfn: and im 11dpo im kinda feeling out now :-( ah well! how's everyone ladies??? xxxx


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies i'm back agn Look outside its nice and light and the vampire is awake.. :rofl:

Oh i have to agree Wendy  I love the cake mixture too. Aw i hope your headache goes away hun.. I hate them.. Could it be another sign :rofl:. Just give up hun and just relax today. There is no harm in having a lazy day when you have been working all week.

I think it is time for the Doctors for you hun. Without a :bfp: its not right to be this long without a af, if everything is ok.. You doc needs a kick up the behind. Are you going to call them or am i? :haha:

Hey Emma You have to think positive, you may have hit the window. I have my fx'd for you :hug: I'm with you on that tho hun, i'm glad i was out this month so no December :baby: I'm up for a Jan tho, as thats a sad month. It would be nice for me and Wendy as Jan is not our favourite month due to losing our mums!

Nite Nat I do hope we see you agn! :flower:

MorningAmy Hun.. Nice to see you back..Wow you really did need it hun. Working them hours is a drag. :happydance: For the Promotion hun. You sound well committed to your job being there since you was 16. Good for you Lady.

Hello & Welcome Fiona We would love you to join us here. Oh Co Mayo, My Nan is from Mayo!! I'm sorry the :witch: got you hun :hug: she also got me on the 30th, but i'm glad she has gone now!!! We all look forward to getting our :bfp: with you hunni..
Oh it does sound lovely there today, I cannot believe i have never been over. The beauty of unpacking and settling in. You know what they say, New House New Baby..


Don't forget my buns Emma what ones are we having hun?

Hi Adrienne Nice to hear from you hun. I hope you are well & getting :sex: in this month. I was really looking forward to get our :bfp: together. I guess things don't always go to plan. Well your welcome to pop over any time hun..:flower:

Arlene :wave: Ooh nooo not the ugly :witch: agn!! She is soooo evil to us lovely ladies! :hugs: On the plus side, sounds like you have a fab holiday around the corner. Can i get high on them painkillers and sneak in your case please :rofl: I'm so scared to fly so i miss out every time. :cry:.. Hope you are having a lovely weekend despite the evil :witch: coming. Oh P.s i hope you just happen to be fertile on hol and manage :sex: you know what they say about holidays!!! 

Hello Carron :wave: Good for you hun on being in work as a support worker and going uni. Youth Work is a great job! :hugs:

Oh i'm starting to feel old agn Wendy We have another lovely young lady with us... OH is sooooooooo sweet buying you flowers!

As for me. I'm all over the place deciding what to do in college, i been looking into midwifery and would love to do it, 3 yrs in uni. but obviously i need to complete 1 year in college first. When i finished reading the modules, i told OH about it, his reaction was, its going to be hard plus if we have another baby id never get to see my kids, which is so true! I'm sure they wrote in the prospectus all that to put ppl off lol, saying how hard it is, and say goodbye to family and a social life for 3 years of hard work on the job, then getting home to study, where does my son and OH come into that, then a new baby. so i have decided against it for now. :cry: I would soooo love it tho.. My OH said he;d support me what ever i decide. I want a baby more than delivering them. so we know what wins...

How is everyone then???

Sophie :wave: hunni.. Oh i'm sooo glad the :witch: hasn't come yet.. I have everything crossed for you hunni. :hug:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

WendyJ said:


> Mrs_C_Taylor said:
> 
> 
> hi well i am Carron a am 22 my birthday is 20/05/1988, married in 2008 been ttc for over a year now.I work as a support worker during the day and by night a youth worker where I run a soft cocktail bar in a youth group I help out at. I also go to uni studying youth work
> 
> x
> 
> You sound like a busy lady Carron! I can imagine they are rewarding jobs though. Do you temp or do opks or anything? xClick to expand...

yh i am very busy but i love my job, i've tried the temp but not sure how to really do it. do you use any of them. i read that your from Dumfries which part as im from there too x


----------



## babygirl89

awh lea u would make a brilliant midwife  go for it if it's what u want ur still young hun, awh wendy ur hubby is so cute, welcom new ladies i hope use are well, arlene how's u and pinky how r ya??? 0h and LEA im gonna temp this month what time do you wake to temp and how many hours sleep do u need???? xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

big :hugs: Arlene, hope your pains have eased a little x

Wendy- Your fella is soo sweet! I love it when men are spontanious. Ooh takeaway, let me know what you decided on. I had steamed chicken and cous cous for tea x

Sophie- You are not out until the witch shows Mrs. Big :hugs:

Lea- Yeah I may of got it but the chances are slim lol. I haven't made the buns yet as I have been busy sorting the spare room out but I am going to make them in the next half an hour. Sorry about the midwifery course. People with families do do the job but it is a lot of hours and hard work. If you dont think it is right for you at this time then don't proceed with it. 
I have enough on my case at the minute without studying and everything else so I know where you are coming from. :flower:

Hope all you other ladies are ok and have had a fab saturday x


----------



## babygirl89

thanx ladies but surely u wud get a positive on 10miu tests by now! i dunno i have a feeling she be here today or tomorow but thanx maybe she won't show but i ant getting my hopes up! xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Evening Ladies!

Sorry if I don't write something to each of you, but I've just read through everything and forgotten what I wanted to say. I'm tired from a long day :dohh:

Good to see Nat and Adrienne popping by :hi: And welcome to the new ladies - Amy, Carron and Fiona, am I right?!

Arlene, sorry the :witch: got you. Wendy, I love Thunderstorms too! Emma, I want cakes now :rofl: OMG Lea's awake in daylight hours! :haha:

Been over to Sunderland today to sign the contracts for the house and all that. Got home about an hour ago. OH isn't coming over this weekend as it's Mother's Day tomorrow and with him moving out Friday he wants to spend the day with his Mum. Wish he'd told me before today though :( It's really wierd him not being here, he's come over every weekend since I moved in :cry:

Still no sign of AF so I'm going with my second Ov date according to FF.

Hope you're all having good weekends :)


----------



## Lea1984

Sophie Awe thx hun. I think I'm going to pass for now. You never know after this nx year i may change my mind agn. I'm going college either way any way ill stick with social care for now. 

Please tell me you have NOT POAS???

Cool it will really help you know where you are with things. I Set my alarm everyday for the same time 7.30 take my temp and go back to sleep! That way i never miss it, and its the same time everyday. They say you need a min of 3 hours sleep with you interruptions.

Emma It only takes 1 time hun.. As for the course, the actual job would be fantastic, the working hours wouldn't be so bad once fully qualified, its the actual student midwife part, your in uni a few days a week, in a maternity unit the rest doing really long hours, then you have to come home and do hours and hours or course work. That is the off put atm due to ttc and already having my son and busy life anyway.

Ill see how things pan out over the nx yr. They say your never to old to start so i could do it in the future. For now ill proceed with Social work, with disadvantage kids..

Rachael Hey hun, hows things going with the packing? Lol yes Vampire is awake :rofl: 
Awe how sad OH not coming over :growlmad: But think about it from nx week you two will be together forever :hugs: I agree, he should have said before hand. 
Glad the house is all signed for now. Are you looking forward to the move? and new baby? You and Wendy are not normal i swear... How can you like thunderstorms??? Nutta's


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

thanx to all for the welcome glad i can finally talk about how im doing to others ttc x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

so wendy ur from dumfries with part as im originally from there tried the temp but not sure how to do it so stopped lol what about u x


----------



## Lea1984

You are welcome hun. I think we all felt like that at one stage, hence the reason for joining BnB. We can all support each other and help one another with the whole ttc, & compare notes.

I'm not sure if one of the ladies asked before. Do you temp & do opk's?


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea, that's what he said, said we'll be together all the time soon enough, and he's right. 6 more sleeps and we'll be together all the time :D

As for thunderstorms, I love them because I find them fascinating and they always leave the air crisp and fresh afterwards :D


----------



## Lea1984

6 more sleeps, is nothing! Awe you have a point then hunni lol.. They just scare me.


----------



## Lea1984

For all the lovely new ladies, if you would like to add our banner to your signature, paste this in there.

[ IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2011/110331-EgsMlzcJbnvV.gif[/IMG]

just Make sure you delete the space from [ IMG] to 

It is also good to have tickers, so we can keep up with each others cycles.. 

Anyone needs help with OPK's and Fertility Friend Temping we can all help you.

It is best to take your temp the same time everyday. I take mine 7.30am. I have it at the side of my bed and set my alarm for the
same time everyday and just jot it down, then go back to sleep :rofl:.. I find this very easy and hard to forget, as i have set a specific time just to take my temp. My alarm is then set for the normal time i would get up if its later.

We are all here to help and support you with any thing at all, not just ttc....

[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Emma Hunni.. Are the buns ready yet i hungry for buns???


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

How are we all tonight? I have just baked my buns and am waiting for them to cool to do the toppings.

Carren, temping is quite easy once you get used to it. Just follow what Lea has said and make sure your thermometer is to the .2 decimal places. thank you for joining us here and as Lea has said you can come and speak to us about anything as well as the TTC part of it x

Rachael, yey! 6 more sleeps x x

Time to decorate the cakes!


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Hun.. Nice quiet night for me, well maybe lol. I'm going to check out career paths for me, decide on the best ways to go about it while i wait for college to get back to me. Plus i need to get my Course work done, naughty me has not done any for a few days. I have my exam in May..

Right buns it is hun.. What type and deco are we having? pics pics pics...


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: ladies How are you all? Lea your little boy is so cute! I will need to give all my info for the front page :) Nat and Adrienne lovely to hear from you. 

I need to reply individually soon. Do you think I should temp? I tried it once but I never ever get up at the same time every morning. Rachael so fabby 

that you are moving near me soon Is anyone else up for a meet up eventually me and Rachael are gonna have Coffee :) I hope you are all well I have 

been out all day and now so tired and have such bad tootache again

xxxxxx


----------



## Lea1984

Thx Shona, he's 10 now big boy. Well 10 1/2.. I Neva get up the same time hence the reason for setting 2 alarms on my phone. One for 7.30 to take my temp, the go bk to sleep then agn at 8.30 to make sure my son is sorted. I do everything for him the night b4. I'm jus out in the car at the mo ladies. I'll b bk soon, so I'll reply proper then..


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah he is gorge and luv your avatar piccy, My stepson is nearly 9 cant believe it. Im not sure if I should temp at all as I always always wake up through the night and it kinda mucks things up :wacko:

xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Here are some of the cakes that are ready. I have also done some cornflake cakes too lol x
 



Attached Files:







-3.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WendyJ

Hey *Sophie * Aww no, you went and tested again! :dohh: No more hun, you are putting too much pressure on yourself. You have to just wait and see if AF shows and if not test in a couple of days. It's no good testing every day, you are just waisting tests and causing unnecessary stress on yourself. Be strong hunnie :flower: x

*Lea* I am deffo going to go back to doctors soon but i'm waiting till I hit day 90 then it'll be 3 months since last AF. Not that they will do owt! Was hoping temping would help but so far my temp chart refers a yoyo movement :dohh: That's a shame about the midwife course but if you are going to do social work you will probably get some of the qualifications along the way that you will need to be a midwife will you not? For example one of my best friends trained to be a veterinary nurse but couldn't get a job so she only had to go back to college for one year to be an actual nurse which is what she does now. I think either jobs would be very rewarding. Like you say you could do midwifing at any age hun, just do what's best for you at the moment :flower: x

Aww *Emma* I ate way to much! Feel guilty about it now. We had a set meal for two from the italian, so we had dough balls with garlic dip, tagletelle pasta, a 12inch ham and pineapple pizza and a pizza size garlic bread. Was lovely but way to much lol. Hubby's going yum yum yum at your pic, hmm could that be a hint for me to make some? :haha: x

Hi *Rachael * Wow I assumed you were staying in Sunderland today, didn't realise you were doing the long trip there and back in a day. You must be knackered :sleep: Shame oh isn't with you this weekend but if he was he would probably distract you from your packing :haha: Friday will be here in no time and then you will see him all the time :flower: x

Hey *Carron* wow that's a suprise, there's not many people from my neck of the woods on here! I'm in Dalbeattie hun, where did you used to stay? x

Hi *Shona*! Yeah get your info added on the front page. Makes it easier for any newbies to get to know who you are :) Aww that's lovely you and Rachael are going to meet up. I'm sure we will all meet at one stage in the future. Would be harder for those abroad admittedly but it's a nice thought x

I agree with the ladies about temping, anyone who isn't should consider giving it a go and that way we can all look at your chart and help you figure out where you are in your cycles. Sophie this would be a big help for you hun x

Aww I now i'm weird but I just love storms and weather in general! Thunder, lightening, tornados, tsunamis, volcanos all that stuff fascinates me! x


----------



## Tweak0605

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here are some of the cakes that are ready. I have also done some cornflake cakes too lol x

Those look super yummy! I just went and had some chocolate candy. Reese's Pieces and some Rolo's. That just about cancels out the workout I did earlier. 

Have a bit of headache now. Have had it since I woke up. Dinner is in the oven, and just waiting for DH to get off the computer so we can watch a show together. It's 5 p.m. now, but had a good day. Cleaned, laundry, and finished a scrapbook from a vacation a few years ago. I like it!


----------



## WendyJ

Mmm I love rolo's *Amy*! You've made me want some now lol. I've got rolo ice lollies in the freezer but that would really kick my healthier regime out the window considering what i've already ate for dinner! :haha: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, those cakes look lovely!

Wendy, It's certainly has been a long day. I won't stay over in Sunderland right now due to all the stuff that went on at the beginning of the week when he told his mum and sister he was moving in with me. I've not calmed down that they upset him so much so said it would be best if I just went for the day. Course I thought he was coming back here with me :dohh:


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> Mmm I love rolo's *Amy*! You've made me want some now lol. I've got rolo ice lollies in the freezer but that would really kick my healthier regime out the window considering what i've already ate for dinner! :haha: x


Haha, yeah DH brought them home. Apparently they were in his car for a week, but they were still mighty tasty! I figure I'll still my new healthy eating Monday. Weekends can be difficult to manage what I eat.


----------



## WendyJ

Yeah I don't blame you *Rach* hun, I would be pretty miffed too. Did you go to the new place today or did you just pick up the keys? x

Ok, i'm now eating a rolo ice lolly, and I blame *Amy* entirely for this :haha: Will just have to work harder on my next work out! x


----------



## Tweak0605

Yummm! Enjoy it Wendy!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Went to the new house and signed the contracts and paid the deposit etc. He hadn't had chance to get keys cut so got to get the keys in the week. Also need to sort out the gas and electricity, though he wasn't very helpful. He's not sure who the supplier is for the house, and the electricty is on a key meter that's £33 in debt :wacko: Need to figure out who supplies the house and get the debt wiped.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

i stayed in Dumfries Lochside for 20 years then moved to glasgow x


----------



## WendyJ

I did *Amy* but it was sickly at the same time! No more treats for me for a while! So are you ahead of us in time or behind us? I've been to America a couple of times, love it there! I've been to Detroit and Chicago. Will hopefully get again some time in the future as hubby has never been x

*Rachael* I assumed it would be the landlord's responsibility to clear the debt seen as he is the home owner? He doesn't sound helpful in the slightest! Usually if you phone up which ever company you want to use they can tell you if they currently provide for that house or if it is someone else. Hopefully you will strike it lucky first call! x

Oh wow *Carron*! I'm totally shocked that you were just in Dumfries for all those years! :haha: I never expected to meet anyone on here that is or had been that close to me. What made you move hun? x


----------



## Viola77

Hi Ladies I am back on from being away. The surgery for dh went very well. I believe i told several of you that my husband has only one working testicle since an accident last year. This surgery was to remove the testicle so it would not cause infection and then the left testicle wouldn't work either. We won't be able to dtd for a while but i'm glad he still has one working one:happydance: 
How is everyone?? Any new BFPs i missed?? i haven't been able to go thru all the posts but just wanted to see how everyone is! Welcome to the new Ladies I have not met yet, i cannot wait to hear where you are on your ttc journey:flower:
xx,
Michelle


----------



## Pinky12

Welcome back Michelle, I am glad all went well for your oh. No BFP's yet but there is still time lol. :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Viola77 said:


> Hi Ladies I am back on from being away. The surgery for dh went very well. I believe i told several of you that my husband has only one working testicle since an accident last year. This surgery was to remove the testicle so it would not cause infection and then the left testicle wouldn't work either. We won't be able to dtd for a while but i'm glad he still has one working one:happydance:
> How is everyone?? Any new BFPs i missed?? i haven't been able to go thru all the posts but just wanted to see how everyone is! Welcome to the new Ladies I have not met yet, i cannot wait to hear where you are on your ttc journey:flower:
> xx,
> Michelle

Hi Michelle, so glad the op went well :hugs: It's better to hold off on dtd for a while to know you have a chance of a BFP in the future. Hope you're well hun :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Well ladies i'm off to spend some quality time with hubby :winkwink: talk to you all in the morning :flower: x


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies :flower: welcome back viola im glad ur hubby is ok!

lea u would be great in social care!

arlene im sorry the witch got u hun!

wendy enjoy hun :winkwink:

pinky ur cakes look AMAZING :thumbup:

well still no sign of af and yes lea i poas this morning :dohh: im sorry hahaha awh it was :bfn: im 11dpo and using 10miu tests if i was pregnant i would have a :bfp: by now but then i was thinking if i got my positive opk at bout 6pm (i test 3 times earlier that day) on day 16 than that means i could of ovulated day 18 or does it mean i defo ovulated day 17??? cos the tests wer still dark early day 17 as my lh was prob dropping i dunno! :shrug: i just feel out, i got af type pains and was sure she was gonna come today or tomorow! i just kinda think with 10miu tests it would show up at 11dpo and i did a 6 days earlier frer 10dpo and it was :bfn: but clo only got her :bfp: at 15dpo and got negatives on 13dpo but i dunno if she was using sensitive tests :shrug:


----------



## babygirl89

oh and u will be happy to know lea i aint testing till monday (hopefully) :haha:


----------



## Lea1984

*Shona * I love looking at his baby pics! Babies don't stay babies for long, they grow too fast. My son is almost as big as me, its scary! Ppl think he s my brother :haha: My step daughter is a teenager this year, now that is even more scarier! 
If you wake up through that night id still try temping, as long as you have at leased 3 hours sleep before your alarm goes off that is cool.. You could even take it in the day, at the same time. Morning is best tho. 

*Emma* Wow them buns look fab :munch:.. Well done hun. Oh i do love cornflake cake too. That was my fav in school.

*Wendy* Why wait any longer hun, its been a long time. You are so amazingly patient it's untrue. Just make an appointment hun, give in and tell them you need checking over, get referred for some blood work and a scan hunni.

Yeh hun your kinda right. For me to study Social Care, i would have learned many skills that i will need for midwifery, so its not like i'm going to need to start from day dot. I agree, both jobs would be rewarding, bringing a children into the world safely, looking after them and mum, or making sure children are well looked after, taken away from danger caring for them. Both perfect!!!:flower:

*Wendy* Hun, don't feel guilty for waht you ate, why should you... I ate Chicken & Chips & 10 Onion rings :rofl: Now i feel :sick:!!!

*Amy* Awe not you and all.. Stop worrying about food, enjoy it.. I'm sorry you have a headache hun too, i hope it goes away soon :hug: Oh sounds like you have a very productive day hunni. You enjoy sometime with OH... I hope your well!!

*Rach* hun i do hope it chills out for you, i hate when families don't get on, especially over silly things. I think its unfair on you too. But look on the bright side, nx weekend you will both be in your new home together, waking up together and making baby :wohoo: they will soon love you like we all do here, (like family).. :hugs:

Hun if you go to https://www.uswitch.com/gas-electricity/who-supplies-my-electricity-and-gas/ you can find out through them. don't worry about the debt, they will wipe all that for you. The landlord is terrible if he hasnt even taken readings before and after tenants have left.:dohh: him...

*Michelle* :wave: Oh i am so happy to hear your OH op went well That is good news hun! The main thing is he is on the road to healing. Did they give you a time frame to wait? I hope it's not too long.. :flower:

Nyt Nyt *Wendy* Hope you enjoy/ed your Nyt...

*Sophie* Right missy :yellowcard: lol what are you like.. you are going to make me burst a blood vessel.. Let me tell you something. if you get a :bfn: at 10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21, DPO it does not mean you are out until the :witch: shows her ugly face. i went 7 weeks without a :bfp: my 8th week i got it... So this obsession of POAS is not helping you, but making you stress about it.. Look at it this way. Implantation yeh, needs to happen to get a :bfp: obviously, if your stressing you could stop that from happening. for that little seed to plant and grow, you really need to relax hun.. Ok lecture over!!!

You know i'm only having a go at you bcos i really care about you sweetie.. i want you to get your :bfp: as much as i want mine.. U just need to stop tensing your body with stress and let your body do the work... :hug:

Stop obsessing over things as long as you :sex: when you got your +opk's you are in with a chance... *Clo* got :bfn: on 13dpo & her :bfp: on 16dpo.. but everyones body is very different. Some women know they are pregnant the second the implant, some women don't know at all... I had to wait 7 weeks for my :bfp: my levels were just soooooo slow.. How do you know where you fit in, you could be one of teh ladies who know right away, or not know at all.. I' sending you this :dust:for luck but to make yo sneeze then relax :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

hahahaha awh thanx hun i know im sooooooo bold haha i will test monday if she aint here by then, but have a feeling that ugly witch will give me a horrible suprise tomorow or monday :haha: awh thanx hun im so glad i can actually talk to people on this, thanx for caring so much lea! i have now sneezed and i have relaxed hahaha tomorow if af still doesn't come i aint testing no matter what :thumbup:! awh god i had a period 2 months ago that was 28 days but the last one and the one before that was 26 so im hopeing she stays away. thanx for the lecture hun god i stress myself out so much! im back in hospital monday :nope: to see a gyno for a second opinion to see if i have endometrisis :-( or whats wrong, last time i seen her she wanted to go ahead with surgery as i do be in quite a bit of pain during :sex: :cry: and i do be in pain before and during my period like it actually hurts me to do a number 2 during my period or before my period its horrible :cry: i can't seem to put any pressure on my tummy at all, sorry tmi :blush:! , but the other wanted me to wait 6 months and just hope i get pregnant in the mean time and take loads of pain killers she prescribed (she said they are ok to take when ttc) oh god i dunno what to do, they have swabbed me, scaned me, proded me, gave me tablets and they havn't a clue whats going on so do i wait or do i go ahead with surgery??? :shrug: what wud u ladies do??? :shrug:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies, :hi:

Michelle, I'm glad dh operation went well and I hope he has a speedy recovery.

Arlene, Hope you're feeling better and I'm glad Kyle is doing better as well.

Lea, chicken and chips and 10 onion rings wow that makes my stomach hurt. LOL But, I bet it was good.

Sophie, I hope you get that BFP on Monday. I've got everything crossed for you. Good luck!!

And a big hello to all the other ladies. I've just been catching up on all the posts and now I want some ice cream. Whos fault is that??? :rofl: 

AFM I've gotten some quality :sex: in today.:haha: So hopefully this will be the cycle where I catch that eggy.

Anyway I hope all you ladies are doing well. I'll check back later. Oh and Baby Dust To All!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Girl, :nope: POAS till Monday Morning. Jus try and Keep PMA intact, in the mean time i'll send a Gail of wind so the silly :witch: cant get to you. :hug:
Hey you don't have to thx me hun, i'm in the same boat as you but a little longer down the stream. I'm a friend, what do friends do.... They help each other!

The thing with cycles hun, there is so many reasons why they get longer, shorter or disappear. It really could be anything. My normal cycles were 28 days on the dot since i was 12. They have changed now to 28,29,30 and a few times it has been 31 + a few times in the last few years. My last cycle was 36 and last year 36 day cycle. I have put it down the stress, and doc telling me i have PCOS. 
I would say if it were me i would make sure i found out what was the problem, there can be many things that could be too hun. Let them investigate it, if you need surgery you need it, have it done if its only going to help you.

I spoke to my Doc when she made my FS appt for me, bcos a few of my AF have been so bad with (Sorry tmi) Really big clots and very very painful for a cpl of days, she said i may have endometriosis, but it remains to be seen.. I do get really bad pains on my left side, now i know i have cysts, its them. & boy do they really hurt me!
Just wait until Monday, see what they say to you. If surgery is going to help have it hunni. It cannot be pleasent if its painful hun.. I hate pain especially in that department!


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry, the ice cream was my fault lol!

Sophie, I agree. If surgery will help then go for it as you never know what may happen years down the line. I had all the checks done to me at the beginning of august last year due to irregular and painful cycles but then found out I was pregnant at the end of the month when I lost it. Since then my cycles were ok up until the last one. Fingers crossed the witch stays away for you x

Anyway ladies Im off to sleep before I get just as bad as vampire lea lol

Night x


----------



## Lea1984

Buster1 said:


> Hi Ladies, :hi:
> 
> Michelle, I'm glad dh operation went well and I hope he has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Arlene, Hope you're feeling better and I'm glad Kyle is doing better as well.
> 
> Lea, chicken and chips and 10 onion rings wow that makes my stomach hurt. LOL But, I bet it was good.
> 
> Sophie, I hope you get that BFP on Monday. I've got everything crossed for you. Good luck!!
> 
> And a big hello to all the other ladies. I've just been catching up on all the posts and now I want some ice cream. Whos fault is that??? :rofl:
> 
> AFM I've gotten some quality :sex: in today.:haha: So hopefully this will be the cycle where I catch that eggy.
> 
> Anyway I hope all you ladies are doing well. I'll check back later. Oh and Baby Dust To All!! :dust::dust:

:wave: Hello hun, Its so nice to see you agn. I'm on vampire duty agn :rofl:
Oh food was really good thx, not good for the hips and bum mind! I don't like to watch what i eat, plus, it would drive me mad if i couldn't eat what i want when i want i love my cakes way to much .I have noticed the last few weeks i am putting weight on but i'm still in my size 10 just about lol so i wont change just yet. Wow 1 day to go.. You have got :sex: in sooo roll on your :bfp: this month.. keep up :sex: tho.. Hows work going hun?


----------



## Lea1984

Vampire Lea is going bed soon too :rofl: I'm knackered .. Plus Football is on tomoz i need to be wide awake for that..

We all have our fx'd for you Sophie Hopefully the Gail i sent your way blows the ugly :witch: away.. Just see what they say hun..

Awe Emma hun you had a MS last year? OMG i'm soooo sorry hunni.. :hugs: Why does it happen to such lovely ladies, but smack eds and druggies are all ok. This world is so cruel!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I'm definitely behind you guys, just not sure on the time difference. I've never been to Detroit or Chicago. I've mostly stayed on the East coast. I do love Florida, and that's where DH and I honeymooned. 

Lea - I definitely have to watch what I eat. I didn't do that after my wedding, and I gained almost 20 lbs in about 3-4 months. It was definitely not cool, as my jeans got super tight. And my BP has gotten higher and higher. I need to start eating better and working out as I don't want my BP to be high while I'm pregnant. 


Looks like it'll be a late night for me girls. Well, late for me. NCAA basketball in the US is on, and my fav team is playing now. Men's team tonight, women's tomorrow night. Headache is gone too, thank goodness.


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea1984 said:


> Awe Emma hun you had a MS last year? OMG i'm soooo sorry hunni.. :hugs: Why does it happen to such lovely ladies, but smack eds and druggies are all ok. This world is so cruel!!!
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


I'm soo sorry to hear about your m/c that you had Emma. 

And I agree with you, Lea. I don't understand how people that do drugs, drink, and other bad things, can end up with a completely healthy baby. Yet, all the girls who do everything right, end up losing theirs. It really upsets me sometimes, especially with what has recently happened. 

I also have a couple girls on my FB, who got pregnant accidentally. Weren't trying or anything. They were due right around me, and they have (so far) completely healthy babies. Yet, I was planning it and lost mine. Ugh.


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Amy,

Im glad your headache has gone :happydance:. As for watching what we eat, i have noticed from being 16 having my son i weighed 8 1/2 stone being size 8-10, right up until i was 26. It's only now i'm actually 9 stone so defo changing as i get old :rofl: as i eat as and when i feel like it. I can go a whole day without eating anything at all, but the next eat like a pig. Well with in reason lol... I wanted to cut certain foods out for many reasons but still learning how to do that.

If my life wasn't so busy busy, i could probably get in a better routine, that remains to be seen. College will knock me into shape, and being back in work too.

Awe another sports lady.. I'm not really into Basketball anymore, but love watching my football team.. Hope you enjoy it hun.. Its like 2.30am here.


----------



## Lea1984

It makes me so angry. Maybe were the wrong ones and should become alcoholics to have a baby and give up when we do, they seem to do much better than we do... I really feel for these babies tho, parents like that. I so can't wait to be qualified to help such precious mites

I'm sorry Amy, the world is so evil, it really is!! I have never had to go though anything like that before, i don't think id cope either, not with my history... When i was preg with my son i was a bag of nerve from start to finish. I was obsessed with going to the hospital to check he was ok. 

i'm sending you some :dust: sweetie and a missive :hug: we will get all our :bfp: together and we will all support one another though it.


----------



## Tweak0605

Wow, 2:30 a.m. I can't remember the last time I was up that late. Probably like 4-5 years ago when I was in college, hehe. 

I did 20 min on the elliptical today, and some floor exercises. It actually felt good to get back into it. Have to do at least 20 min tomorrow, or more. 


I try to think of it now, as that God had another plan in store for us. That something bigger and better was meant to happen before our baby. Everything does happen for a reason, and I try to remember that. I will be the biggest bundle of nerves next time we get pregnant. I think, in my mind, I knew something was wrong with this past pregnancy. I was worried from day 1 when I found out. I didn't really want to tell anyone, like parents, but forced myself to thinking it'd be okay. When it happens again, hopefully I'll have a better feeling.


----------



## Lea1984

You are so right hunni, everything happens for a reason! 
I'm a little all over at the mo, my body clock is a mess, still well it's actually 3am now lol so off to bed ill be going in a min. I have painting planned for tomoz now.. Its the glossing i hate!!! All before football.. 

Well done on the workout hun.. No matter what, we will always be nervous, were only human! Hopefully, NO things will be ok the next time, you will get ur :bfp: with us and we will all be bump buddies.. PMA all the way!!!


----------



## Lea1984

Well Nyt Nyt ladies Vampire lea is going bed.. :rofl:


----------



## Buster1

Lea1984 said:


> Buster1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, :hi:
> 
> Michelle, I'm glad dh operation went well and I hope he has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Arlene, Hope you're feeling better and I'm glad Kyle is doing better as well.
> 
> Lea, chicken and chips and 10 onion rings wow that makes my stomach hurt. LOL But, I bet it was good.
> 
> Sophie, I hope you get that BFP on Monday. I've got everything crossed for you. Good luck!!
> 
> And a big hello to all the other ladies. I've just been catching up on all the posts and now I want some ice cream. Whos fault is that??? :rofl:
> 
> AFM I've gotten some quality :sex: in today.:haha: So hopefully this will be the cycle where I catch that eggy.
> 
> Anyway I hope all you ladies are doing well. I'll check back later. Oh and Baby Dust To All!! :dust::dust:
> 
> :wave: Hello hun, Its so nice to see you agn. I'm on vampire duty agn :rofl:
> Oh food was really good thx, not good for the hips and bum mind! I don't like to watch what i eat, plus, it would drive me mad if i couldn't eat what i want when i want i love my cakes way to much .I have noticed the last few weeks i am putting weight on but i'm still in my size 10 just about lol so i wont change just yet. Wow 1 day to go.. You have got :sex: in sooo roll on your :bfp: this month.. keep up :sex: tho.. Hows work going hun?Click to expand...

I'm with you. I don't watch what I eat even tho I should. Perfect example tonight was curly fries, chicken wings, and pizza. But I am watching NCAA college basketball on TV so I could use that as my excuse. Work is ok. Glad I'm done with my trip. There has been a lot of bad weather over here the past few days. Anyway hope you have a good night and I'll check in later.


----------



## xarlenex

Curly friesss!! Jealous!! :blush:

I've still not proper caught up yet, only had a chance to read the last 2-3 pages, sorry girls :( just been busy and ill. Have a terrible cold and cough and really bad cramps, and to make it all better I start work in 25 mins. I hope I can last the shift! 

Well I thought I told my OH yesterday morning that :witch: had came, but apparently I just said I had cramps, then last night I was having another moan and he said "maybe its my baby getting snug!".. :nope: telling him seems to be getting harder and harder. At times I wish he was like those guys who shrug it off and say "It'll happen when it happens.." He was down for about an hour before her perked up and even then it was put on.

Anyway, must be off to work, hope yous have a lovely day

xx

Emma I will get my details to you, promise! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies! :D

Lea - Thank you for that link, It's very helpful. Also realised even if I do find out who it's with I don't have to stick wth them, I can choose who I want :) And thank you for your kind words about family :hugs:

Michelle - Glad your OH's op went well and he's on the road to recovery.

Adrienne - Yay for :sex: FX'd you catch that eggy!

Amy - You're East Coast so you're 5 hours behind us Brits :D

Emma - didn't know you had a mc, so sorry hun :hugs:

Wendy - Hoped you enjoyed your quality time with your hubby ;)

Sophie - Stop testing! You're only stressing yourself out :hugs:

Arlene - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

AFM - Got packing planned for today. Maybe! I'll see how I feel later :rofl:


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on much but my internet is down at home so have to keep doing this on my phone. I have just kicked off at virgin who say it will be sorted in the next 3 days!

Anyway, happy mothers day to us all x


----------



## Rachael1981

Happy Mother's Day everyone.

Emma, I hope Virgin fix it soon xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Happy Mother's Day to Lea, Arlene, Michelle and Belinda! Hope you's are getting spoiled! To all my other ladies I am hoping by Mother's Day next year we will all be celebrating it together :flower: x

*Sophie* Good news the witch hasn't arrived yet! Here's hoping she stays away! Are you going to start temping next cycle? x

*Lea* Mmm I love onion rings! They repeat on me something awful tho! Yeah I know, I should really ring the docs next week cause chances are I will have to wait on an appointment anyway! Did you manage to get your painting done? I hate glossing too! In fact I hate decorating full stop :haha: x

Hi *Adrienne* Good for you on the :sex:! According to your ticker you're right on time! I saw online yesterday about the plane that had parts of its roof ripped off while mid flight, did you see it? I automatically thought of you but looks like it wasn't one of your flights, phew! x

Morning *Amy* How are you today hun? Hope your team won in the basketball! I see your on FB, feel free to add me if you like, it's always nice to put a face to the name :) x

Hey *Arlene* Sorry to hear your poorly, there's nothing worse than having to work when all you want to do is curl up in a ball. I know how you feel with your hubby, my hubby is just as much into this ttc as I am and his wee face everytime I get a negative test is heartbreaking :( Hoping we both get our positives soon cause their reactions will be priceless! x

Hi *Rachael* hun! How you getting on with you packing? (if you've started yet :haha:) you can't have much left to do now can you? Is Friday the official moving day? x

Hey *Emma*! There has been a spout of internet problems here too but touch wood i've been ok so far with AOL, it seems to be BT that is the main problem here. I don't know how you manage to read all this on a phone, what a nightmare! x

I'm having quite a good day so far, ex hubby brought his nephew round for a game on the wii. He'll be 13 tomorrow, scary how quick they grow up! It was nice when I was beating him to hear him still say oh no way Auntie Wendy! Even though ex hubby and I have been split a long time he still classes me as his Auntie, it's lovely.

Well it's a beautiful day here, i'm off to walk my Dads dogs as he's away for the day, then it's a trip to mother-in-law's with pressies and then to the cemetery to lay some floors. Hope everyone's having a good day, talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

So I didn't last the shift :( :witch: is not going easy on me. Tmi.. but do any of yous ever actually ache inside your vagina? Its like a constant throbbing pain that seems to ease alot when I sit down. Never had it before but its horrible!

Hows the packing up going Rachael? 

Hopes yous are all having an easy sunday :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene, can't say I've ever had that kind of pain :nope:

Packing isn't going anywhere. Decided on a lazy day as I spent most of the morning dozing on and off. Just nipped into town as needed food for Holly but now I'm back on the sofa watching tv. Might do something later but yesterday was a long day with a lot of walking and my back is sore :(

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies :flower: How are we all this afternoon? Happy Mothers Day!!!

Adrienne Yay i'm not the only one. I'm always doing something so working it off is no problem. Glad work is ok, Boo to the bad weather tho! When you are preggers hun will you stay in the same job? I'd be scared...
Hope you enjoyed the basketball hun.. 

Arlene I'm sorry you're still feeling ill, I hope you feel better soon! Oh hun you don't have to apologise for not being able to catch up, its not a problem at all. I can't believe you have to work while feeling so crappy, and being Mothers Day too. They should have a rule in place, no Mothers work on Mothers day :winkwink: Awe bless OH hunni, that is so sweet of him. My OH is one to just :shrug: it off and says it will happen when it happens, but i wish he was the other way round, it sometimes feels they're not as interested if it don't have an effect.

Hope you are feeling better soon & you get your :bfp: this cycle! :hugs: Awe yes hun i have had that a few time hun, and the most awful shooting pains there too, sharp!!

Rachael Hey Hun, Oh it's no problem. When i seen your post i just remembered when i had the same problem. Oh not at all, you can change to who you prefer, it can take a little while for them to swap it over but once its done, its done! You can ask them to put quarterly meters in for you too, so you don't have to keep the key one! Your welcome hun. :flower: 
More packing!!! It always seems like its never ending.. You'll get there. I have painting but still not managed to get out of bed lol The Match is on in 50 mins :hugs:


Emma Oh no not you too.. I had the same problem with Sky a few weeks ago. 3 bloody days without internet. I think my OH have withdrawals (no Xbox live) :rofl: Its a pain when internet goes off, especially when you rely heavily on it like me, i pay everything onlne!
Could it have been the :rain: & thunderstorm? Hope you are enjoying your day apart from that hun. :flower:

Wendy Hey hun.. I'm Glad your having a good day, it's hard on Mothers day when our mum is no longer with us. I so wish there was somewhere for me to go and put flowers! :hugs:

I love Onion rings, funny enough id never tried them before last year, i never liked the sound of them :dohh: but they are beautiful. Yes hun make that appointment, get some answers while you wait for your :bfp:. Awe how sweet is ex hubby's nephew still calling you Aunty after all this time. Yes Mothers day next will be your year too...
The weather here can't make its mind up, one min its raining the nx it's sunny! Hope you have a lovely time at the in-laws hun. 

AFM i need to get my backside upm Man City kick of in 25 mins.. Still no painting started.. I will get it done i will!! I like painting, i just don't like glossing...the :witch: has finally left me alone :happydance: it wasnt as bad as last month, 2 medium day flows and 1 light.. I cant argue with that.. shes gone..... I hope She leaves you too Arlene hun so you cant relax..

I shall speak to you lovely ladies after the Match.... *COME ON MAN CITY... Oh they are playing SUNDERLAND..*


----------



## Lea1984

I got another beautiful Me To You Bear for Mother days :happydance:


----------



## babygirl89

hello ladies happy mothers day to the already mothers and to the future momma's :haha: well af still hasn't come :shrug:, but i aint getting my hopes up i normally have a 26 day period but once i had a 28 day so today is now day 29, it could be cos i took soya and it could be soya lengthening my lp which is good cos my lp is only around 11 days :-(! oh and i havn't poas today :happydance: i might leave it until tuesday if i don't get af by then! but being honest il prob do it tomorow as im in the hospital and i don't wanna go ahead and book surgery if i am pregnant :dohh: but that just wishfull thinking :haha: i was getting af type pains last night and my back was killing me that happened to me last month just beore i got af :cry:

lea how r u hun??? whats this about vampires??? :shrug: thanx for being there hun! and thanx for ur opinion hun i think ur right.

wendy thanx hun im glad she has stayed away but i think she messing with me :haha: maybe it's an april fool's :haha: how r u hun??? how u feeling???

pinky oooooooohhhhh i want ice cream :haha: how r u hun?? thanx for ur opinion i think ur right!

rachael how's moving going??? 

and how's everyone else??? :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for Me to You Bears! :D

I've found out the Gas and Electricity supplier for the new house is EDF (thanks Lea :D) and they're who I have here. After much research this morning and chatting to OH, we've decided to go with prepayment meters for both (gas is currently a bill meter and electricity is on a key meter, but we'd rather have both on prepayment as we would rather not get into debt, especially until I have a job as things will be tight)

After much research I've decided to go with SSE - they're one of the cheapest - cheapest was British Gas, but I fell out with them last year when they were being a nightmare :rofl: so I refuse to use them again. Will be phoning them tomorrow to get the wheels in motion :happydance:

As for the Man City vs Sunderland match Lea..... I'm sorry to say I'm praying for Sunderland to win, though I think we all know they won't :rofl: Kinda of a hard one for me. I'm not into football, though I should support Man City as I hate Utd but I was born in Salford, but OH supports Sunderland and Newcastle won yesterday and went above Sunderland in the league, so I want them to go back above Newcastle, after all, from Friday I'm going to be a Mackem :rofl:

Still no packing yet, though really all I have to do is my bedroom and the kitchen :happydance:

As for missing Mum's - totally know where you're coming from. It's coming up 7 years since my Mum passed over. I could go put flowers at the Crematorium in Burnley where her ashes were scattered, but I can't afford to get there :dohh:

xxx


----------



## babygirl89

oh buster how r u hun?? 

and im sorry to all the ladies who suffered a mc :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

I got new GHDs and my boy tried to carry a huge bunch on beautiful flowers into me at work but really couldn't do it on his own :lol: they are the size of him! 

Big hugs to you ladies who do aren't able to spend time with their mothers today :hugs:

Rachael, hope yous back feels better soon! Its great you only have 2 rooms left :D

Wendy I have an 'ex-aunt', shes went on to have 2 children and I still count them as little cousins too..even though they are nothing to do with my uncle. Its nice to keep in touch!

Sophie, what would you be having surgery for? Sorry if you've said before and i've missed it :dohh: Hoping your next poas shows your BFP!!

I've just had a snooze, now i'm on the couch watchin 13 going on 30..nice feel good film :) thinking of going to cinema later if i'm up to, anyone been and seen something good lately?


----------



## babygirl89

it to see if i have endometriosis hun xxx


----------



## Buster1

Hello Ladies,
Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.

Arlene, So sorry that AF is giving you a hard time and you have a cold to boot. I hope you feel better soon. Oh and you're a fan of curly fries as well thery're so good.

Sophie, well done on not testing. As I said before I have everything crossed for you and I hope Af stays away.

Wendy, crazy about that plane. It happend two years ago to the same airline, but I'm glad everyone was ok. Hope you're doing well.

Lea, Sounds like you're having a nice Sunday watching sports on tv.

Emma, no ice cream today? LOL I hope you're doing well and having a restful weekend and I know things have been tough at the job lately.

Happy Mother's day to all the Mom's and soon to be Mom's out there. Our mother's day isn't until May over here. I hope you all have a lovely day.

AFM I'm just having a lazy day. Getting ready to go out and have a little brunch and then maybe do a little shopping. Got my BD in last night and hopefully tonight as well as I'm in my fertile time. To all the other ladies out there I hope you have a great day and I'll check in later.


----------



## xarlenex

Oh shopping, you lucky lady. Hope you're treating yourself :)

I didnt realise you needed surgery for that.. heres hoping it doesn't come to that then :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Arlene, it's feeling a bit better after having a pretty much lazy day. I put all my coats in a bin bag and tied it up and that's it :rofl: I will get cracking tomorrow I think :D

Not been to the cinema in months so I have no idea what is showing currently

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, hope we are all ok x

I have just finished cooking my best roast dinner ever lol. I am so proud of myself! I cook a lot of roast but not always with everything from scratch and rarely with a proper joint of meat. Today I made, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, green beans, yorkshire puddings, beef, and gravy with a bun for dessert! I am so happy as I have a phobia of joints of meat and messing them up but this one was perfect!

The mother in law was happy with her meal presents and personalized bun so all is good. She know we are ttc so they have been making jokes about giving us some alone time lol.

Hope you have all had a good day anyway, I might have time to catch up on my phone now lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, that sounds lovely! I really want a roast now dammit!

Glad everything went well today :D xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Oh sounds soo yummy! I want a big sunday dinner like that! Yorkshire puddings are my fave :D Glad it went well :)


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, what job do you do? I did get your info for the front page but will have to sort it in work tomorrow hun x

Thanks rachael, oh and....... only five more sleeps lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

I know! And not long before it will bedtime and only 4 more sleeps :happydance: xxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Sounds yummy!! We are still moving house so now big dinners for us today....i think it will be take-out tonight!! 
DH & my little furbaby made me a card this morning!! Very sweet with her paw print on it & all!!! And he bought me the CBFM to make me feel better about AF arriving!! Hes a good egg!!! 

House is getting there with the unpacking!! Our bedroom is sorted which helps! I hate sleeping in a bedroom with boxes & stuff!! Kitchen is nearly sorted also but Ive no food in - will have to do a big shop tomorrow! House is lovely & warm too, our last one wasnt insulated properly so Im really loving the heat!! Gonna put the fire on now & spend the evening with DH!! 

Hope you all had a good weekend girls x


----------



## Pinky12

Lea- no I don't think it was because of the storm. The box that the internet, phone line and tv go into has lost its power. I have changed it with the netgear internet one that works with it and it seems to work ok so it is the power supply. We can't swap it for another one as the pins connecting it are slightly different so have to wait. I am getting a refund for the days without so at least that's one good thing lol x

Sophie- Hope your pains are too bad today x

Arlene, bless, how cute is Kyle with the flowers, can just see him now lol x

Adrianne- hi hun, no no ice cream just home made buns and crispy cakes lol....... shhh don't mention the work word :haha: how are you hun?


----------



## Pinky12

Fiona, sounds like the perfect night to me. Me and my hubby are going to watch a movie in bed together tonight with our two kids (cats) and just chill before it becomes Monday again. Bless him, he is a sweetheart. Make sure you start using your CBFM soon as you cant use it after day 5 of your cycle. Cant wait to start using mine lol x


----------



## WendyJ

Hey guys, well that's me home from what feels like it's been a really busy day! Took the dogs a nice long walk, took flowers up to cemetery, had some lunch with mother-in-law, she loved her pressies, went and got the food shopping, popped in to see Dad was alright, brought all the washing in and now finally getting a seat! It's nice isn't it Arlene, just cause they are not blood related they are still family. I mean ex's nephew i've known since he was three and I was with ex for eight years so he grew up with me. It's lovely he still classes me as family too :) 

Sorry you're still feeling rough *Arlene* but the best thing is to be at home relaxing. How sweet you got ghd's and flowers! You're a lucky lady. I like 13 going on 30, watched it on tv once and fair enjoyed it. I thot it was quite chick flicky and I love chick flicks! Haven't been to the cinema in ages, the one we have here only shows one film a week which sucks! x

Sorry to hear your back is playing up *Rachael *, a lazy day is probably the best idea cause you'll need your energy for the move! You've done fab if that's all you've got left to do, you'll get it done in the next few days. Sorry to hear you've lost your Mum too hun, the good die young x

*Lea* you were still in bed at 3.37pm!! That's shocking :haha: Did you start the painting then? My af's are usually only three days all the time so touch wood they stay like that, if I ever get one again! lol. Aww how sweet about the me to you bear, I just love them. You want to see how many i've got, it's unreal! x

Hey *Sophie* I'm doing good thanks hun, still plodding along until one thing or the other happens for me. I think soya does make your lp longer, so you are probably right to just wait it out a few days and see if AF appears and if not test on Monday or Tuesday x

Hi *Adrienne*! I didn't realise it had happened to the same airline before! I think they better do some investigating!! You get anything exciting on your shopping trip? Good about the :sex: I might have to seduce hubby later, I did get it last night but let's just say it wasn't in one of the good baby making positions :blush: lol x

Ooh *Emma* your roast dinner sounds luch! That's like my fav meal ever! Hubby is cooking dinner as we speak, he does most of the cooking cause he likes cooking, i'm not complaining! :haha: We're having chicken, yorkshires and cabbage and ham with gravy. yummy! I feel my mouth watering already lol x

Hey *Fiona* how sweet the card they made you! And getting the CBFM, what a sweetheart! You will love using it, I love mine. I know what you mean about the heating, I just moved into this house in October and what a difference! I think cause this house is mid terraced i'm getting the heat from the other two houses, it's fab! x

Well i'm going to go get my dinner then it's telly night, I watch V and the Cube on a Sunday. Will no doubt be back on later. Hope you're all having a lovely lazy Sunday x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Yea gonna start it in the morning!! Very excited about it!! 
Oh a movie in bed sounds great!! Love nights like that! Think we might watch Taken tonight Love that film!! Cosy night in is just what we need.....been hectic here with the move!! I'll be glad to have all the boxes empty!!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey ladies sorry not been on today was trying to get my essays for uni done but cant concentrate hws everybody happy mother day to all new :bfp: here x


----------



## MrsBarrowman

WendyJ said:


> *Emma* you still getting stomach pains? Mines have passed for now, I was thinking mines could have been stress related! Who knows. Keep up with the temping, I am stalking your chart! lol x
> 
> *Arlene* any sign of AF yet? Hoping it stays away! I haven't been to either of those places on hols but heard Lanzarote is lovely! I would love to go to Rome, maybe later in the year if no BFP! x
> 
> *Sophie* you are never out until/if the :witch: arrives! So proud of you hun for not doing any more tests! Please keep it up until Sunday and see what happens :flower: x
> 
> Hey *Lea* hun! How you doing? I'm fine now, all calm and ready to move on :) I've had a chat with people I needed to and feel a lot better. What's been happening with you missy? x
> 
> Ooh *Shona* Ben and Jerrys Cookie Dough is my absolute fav! I can pretty much eat a tub in one sitting, not good :dohh: Glad we have sorting things out hun :flower: x
> 
> *Sarah* what's made you take a break because of the weight? Were you advised to or did you just decide to try and lose it first? I could do to lose some too but it doesn't come off me quick! x
> 
> *Belinda* How old are your wee ones? I would love a big family but just couldn't afford it so would be happy with two, but hubby wants three lol. Right now though I would be happy with just one! :haha: x
> 
> Well there's not to much to report from my end. Work lunch was bad, so awkward! You know when you are sitting at a table with your bosses and the bosses don't really mingle with the staff? There was some awkward moments :dohh: I've never ate and drank so quick in my life :haha:
> 
> Not much on for me this weekend Emma hun, just going to have a lazy one I think. Mother's day on Sunday so it will be a wee trip to mother-in-laws and then up to cemetery to lay some flowers on mum and step-mums grave, it's a sad day for me x

Hi Wendy, i suffer from PCOS, which comes with the absent AF's, My Gynae has advised me to lose the weight, to hopefully ensure my cycles return to normal. I also want to be nice and helathy and a healthy weight for when that :bfp: comes x

How are you?


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, quite surprised at how quite it is lol x


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Its very quiet, how are you Em?


----------



## WendyJ

Hi *Carron*, how's the essays going? Do you get long to do them? I couldn't imagine doing essays, the thought of it gives me a headache! lol x

Hey *Sarah*, hmm i'm wondering if I have PCOS too but my doctor wont run any tests on me yet. I asked the last time I was there and she just looked at me and said you don't look like someone who has it. How can you tell by looking! Grr. Would explain not having a period in three months though! Will see what they say next time I go back. Good on you losing 20lb so far hun! That's brilliant. I'm trying but my motivation isn't the best! x

Hey *Emma*! Yeah it's been a quiet day today, everyone's been busy chilling lol x

Right ladies, i'm heading off to bed, i'm shattered. Really can't be bothered working tomorrow, groan. Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies! 

Had a good day today. 2 friends and their 14 month old daughter came down to visit us. We had so much fun. Went out to lunch, then went to a playground to play. I love going to playgrounds and going on the swings and slides and everything. I'm a 26 year old kid! 

Another late night tonight. Men's team won last night, now it's the women's turn tonight. Will be switching back and forth between the game and the country music awards. I'm a huge country music fan! 

We did DTD last night. I'm scared of getting pregnant again. Even if it was after my first AF, I'd still be scared to get pregnant again. But, I don't want to prevent anything. When my body is ready to be PG again, then it will happen. 

Hope everyone had a great day - since it's night time where most of you are!


----------



## Buster1

Tweak are you a UCONN fan? I was up last night watching the game and looking forward to seeing the women tonight.


----------



## babygirl89

i gave in and did a test and it was :bfn: i know,i know im silly but all this is driving me mad haha i couldn't help it, i think af will come any min well thats how i feel :-( im not doing a test till tuesday but im 12dpo and really don't think there any chance, i just wish af would come so i can move on to another cycle thats of course if im not pregnant! gonna take soya next cycle too as iit's obviously after lengthening my LP which is good! my back is killing me :-( oh god it's sore!

how's all the ladies on here??

god we are very quiet tonight! i can't sleep i have a hospital appoinment with a gyno at 9am so im staying up all night! i can't slepp anyway so im just gonna clean!


----------



## Tweak0605

Buster1 said:


> Tweak are you a UCONN fan? I was up last night watching the game and looking forward to seeing the women tonight.

HUGE UCONN fan. I grew up in CT, until about the age of 12, when we moved to MA. I watched the game last night too. It was a great, great game! Don't know how late I'll be able to watch the women tonight. I want to watch the whole game (switching back and forth between it and the country awards) but with work in the a.m. don't know how long I'll last. 



babygirl89 said:


> i gave in and did a test and it was :bfn: i know,i know im silly but all this is driving me mad haha i couldn't help it, i think af will come any min well thats how i feel :-( im not doing a test till tuesday but im 12dpo and really don't think there any chance, i just wish af would come so i can move on to another cycle thats of course if im not pregnant! gonna take soya next cycle too as iit's obviously after lengthening my LP which is good! my back is killing me :-( oh god it's sore!

Lots and lots of baby dust to you!! Don't give up yet! :dust:


----------



## babygirl89

thanx tweak im just losing my mind i can't take this, im so confused im afraid of thinking positive cos i don't wanna get my hopes up, i think i know in my heart of hearts my horrible aunt flo will come to visit haha, how r u tweak?? i didnt catch ur name or ur storie hun?? im so sorry about ur mmc hun big :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## babygirl89

just had the tiniest, tinest speack of brown blood sorry tmi, it's looking like she's on her way!


----------



## Tweak0605

babygirl89 said:


> thanx tweak im just losing my mind i can't take this, im so confused im afraid of thinking positive cos i don't wanna get my hopes up, i think i know in my heart of hearts my horrible aunt flo will come to visit haha, how r u tweak?? i didnt catch ur name or ur storie hun?? im so sorry about ur mmc hun big :hugs: xxxxx

I'm sorry :hugs: Hopefully you either get your BFP soon - or AF comes so you can start a new cycle. Big :hugs:

EDIT: I just saw your update. I'm sorry! :hugs:

My name's Amy. We found out, exactly a month ago today, that we had lost our baby. I was 10 weeks, and the baby only measured 7w5d with no heartbeat. I had a D&C a little over 2 weeks ago. We're doing the NTNP thing for now. The doctor said to wait 1 cycle, but I don't want to prevent anything from happening, if it might. So, that's where I'm at. I'm actually doing much better now. It's a new month, new beginnings. Fresh start.


----------



## Buster1

Amy, sorry for your loss. I hope you get your BFP very soon. :hugs: On another note...Go Huskies!!!! I hope I'm able to stay up as well.

Sophie, sorry about the BFN. :hugs: I hope your ok and if AF shows up full force I wish you lots of baby dust :dust: for next cycle.


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies the :witch: just got me :cry: awh god im not crying but im sooooooooooooo upset, to be honest i think i will be giving up :cry: im in the hospital in less than 6 hours still havn't slept and i am in absolute agony ladies i have a hot water bottle on my front and back and my dressing gown tie around them to hold them on to me i can't take the pain anymore emotionally and physically. I am gonna go ahead with the surgery to see if i have endometriosis! i won't be on here for a while i think ladies i need a break away im soooooooooooooo down. good luck to all u ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vonz

Hi ladies, i hope to join this thread too. TTC-ing for awhile, had an mc in feb and now recovering n having AF CD2. Hope to find some buddies and friends during this period of difficulty :)


----------



## WendyJ

Morning Ladies!

*Sophie* hun i'm sorry the :witch: got you, don't give up, it will just take time. Look at me, CD 83 today and i'm still trying! Cause you just never know when you will get your BFP. Good luck at your appointment today, hopefully they can find out what's wrong and start getting you treated :flower: x

Welcome to the thread *Vonz*! Nice to have you with us :) So sorry to hear about your mc hun, take this month to let your body heal and hopefully you'll have another BFP soon :flower: x

How are all my other ladies doing? Was expecting to see a post from Lea from the early hours, hope you're alright hun :flower: x

Well I better get off to work. Talk to you all later x


----------



## Rachael1981

Spohie, sorry the :witch: got you hun.

Welcome Vonz, sorry about your mc :hugs:

Wendy, hope you have a good day at work :hugs:

I'm going to be busy this morning, got to sort out the gas and electric for the new house :) xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

Hope Lea actually slept at normal hours last night then wendy! :haha:

Welcome Vonz :wave: you'll find plenty of support and buddies here :hugs:

Sophie sorry to hear the :witch: got you, but I do hope you don't give up :( hope your appointment goes as well as it can today hun :hugs:

Hope everyone had a great weekend! :) I'm house hunting, holiday shopping :yipee: and going back to the gym today..I've not been in ages and convinced a friend to start so i've got more motivation to go myself :lol:


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Hi Wendy pops, hope you had a nice and relaxing night.

Hey Sophie, big :hugs: hope everything goes well this morning at the hospital and I am here if you need to natter x

Good luck with the gas and electric Rachael x

Hey Vonz, sorry to hear about your mc and lovely to meet you.

Hope your ok princess Lea, its not like you not to turn into the vampire. I hope you went to bed at a reasonable time lol. I hope you didnt have too much to drink following City's victory :haha: x x

Well I am finally looking at this on a computer :haha: so will be updating the front page for the ladies who have sent me their info to go up there.

Hope you are all ok as it has been a bit quite on here. Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, wow you have a busy day ahead. The gym seems too much like heard work to me lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

I've been busy this morning!

Called SSE who we want to switch to, takes 28 days, so got the wheels in motion for that. I then called EDF who supply the house currently, and they have said they need to do an emergency reset on the meter, so I've arranged with the landlord to meet me at the house at 8.30am Thursday morning to give me the keys so I can wait for the electric man to come out and give the house a clean before we move in Friday.

I've also called the PDSA as they have a part time call centre job available and asked them to post me an application form. Job is ideal, 16 hours a week, 4.30-8.30pm Mon - Thurs, so not too many hours which will be great for my back, and the hours mean OH will be home before I leave for work, so Holly won't be left alone hardly ever!

I then called Sunderland City Council and asked for a housing benefit form to be sent out, and called HMRC to ask for a claim pack, but they can't send any out until Wednesday because of the end of the tax year.

No I need to do some laundry and get some packing done! Busy busy!

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!

xxx


----------



## WendyJ

I'm being bad, even though I have a ton of work i'm still sneeking on here at work! lol. 

Hey *Arlene*! Wow busy day for you! I hate the gym, always feel like people can see my wobbly bits when i'm working out hard! lol. Think i'll just have to stick to my wii for a while. Enjoy the shopping! Hope you're getting better weather than I am cause it's deffo not shopping weather here! x

Morning *Emma!* I had a lovely lazy night last night, managed to seduce hubby again too so all is good! How's your work the day? x

Hi *Rachael *! Sounds like a busy day for you too! That job sounds fab, will keep everything crossed that you get it. Moving is so exciting but stressful too, hopefully you'll get everything sorted in the next week x

Well I suppose I better get on with some work. I've noticed i've got some blood in my CM again, not a lot but there's deffo some red in it, only when I wipe tho. Will keep an eye on it and see if anything comes from it this time! Talk later x


----------



## Lea1984

Hello ladies, I hope everyone ov u are ok. 
I'm taking time away from all this for a while, I just need to get my head straight at the moment. I wish u all the best of luck this month & hope u get ur bfp. I'll b bk when I feel upto it.. I'm sorry!!!


----------



## xarlenex

:hugs: Lea hope you can get back with us soon xx


----------



## WendyJ

Aww no Lea, hope you're alrite hunni :hugs: x


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael go you!! :) hope you get that job. I'm looking for something with more hours with no luck just now. Trying to convince OH to let me use 5-6k to start a business from home but so far hes not convinced!

Wendy its terrible weather here, ended up only getting Kyle a pair of sunglasses :dohh:

Emma and wendy, do either of yous have a Curves ladies gym near by? This is where is go, and although it costs a little more than an average gym I think its very worth it. Its so much better than a 'normal' gym.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

WendyJ said:


> Hi *Carron*, how's the essays going? Do you get long to do them? I couldn't imagine doing essays, the thought of it gives me a headache! lol x
> 
> Hey *Sarah*, hmm i'm wondering if I have PCOS too but my doctor wont run any tests on me yet. I asked the last time I was there and she just looked at me and said you don't look like someone who has it. How can you tell by looking! Grr. Would explain not having a period in three months though! Will see what they say next time I go back. Good on you losing 20lb so far hun! That's brilliant. I'm trying but my motivation isn't the best! x
> 
> Hey *Emma*! Yeah it's been a quiet day today, everyone's been busy chilling lol x
> 
> Right ladies, i'm heading off to bed, i'm shattered. Really can't be bothered working tomorrow, groan. Speak to you all soon x

hi not really 3 weeks to do 2 essays all 2500 onwards for words i really struggle with essays so its difficult each month getting these done hws u ?


----------



## wantingagirl

hiya ladies :hi:

I havent been on much so busy this weekend and have got to go to work every night again but this is my last week of training. I hope you are all ok and will try and get on properly tomorrow. Lea take care of yourself and hope you are back soon and you are ok. 

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea, hope you're ok and you'll be back soon :hugs:

Arlene, what kind of business would you like to start?

I'll be happy if I get this job, so here's hoping xxx


----------



## Viola77

Lea1984 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone ov u are ok.
> I'm taking time away from all this for a while, I just need to get my head straight at the moment. I wish u all the best of luck this month & hope u get ur bfp. I'll b bk when I feel upto it.. I'm sorry!!!

I hope you feel better soon deary. you seem like a really good person so hang in there:flower:
xx,
Michelle


----------



## babygirl89

i ended up sleeeping it out and missing my appointment :-( im prob gonna be waiting ages for a new one! my tummy is in bits :-( and im emotionally tired i dunno how some of you ladies do it you are alot stronger than me!


----------



## babygirl89

i hope ur ok lea hun :hugs: hope u will be back soon! xxx


----------



## WendyJ

I've never heard of that gym *Arlene*, just googled it and the closest to me is in Stranraer which is 60 miles away so a bit too far which is a shame :( Ooh I would love to work from home! What kind of business would you want to do? x

No wonder you struggle *Carron*! Three weeks to do two 2500 word essays is not long! Hopefully you'll get through them though x

Hey *Shona*! Yey for last week of training! What is it you do again? I don't know if you've said before but if you have i've forgotten :dohh: x

Aww *Sophie* that sucks you missed your appointment, hopefully you can get another one soon cause you really need to find out what's going on x

What's been happening with everyone else? I'm just glad to be home, work is so so busy right now it's unreal. I could do overtime but i'm so knackered and stressed by 5.00pm I just want to come home. No more blood since earlier :( Although I have just checked my CM and it was watery with one little blob of blood in the middle. Wish I knew what my body was up to! My legs are killing me for no apparent reason and my stomach is being funny, but this is deffo not me system spotting! :haha: No point when i've gone so long without an AF! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey Wendy, could be anything! Some get a little bit of blood when they ovulate, and some get a little bit of blood when they implant. Also could be AF trying to show her face :shrug:


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> Hey Wendy, could be anything! Some get a little bit of blood when they ovulate, and some get a little bit of blood when they implant. Also could be AF trying to show her face :shrug:

Aww I know it's so darn confusing Rachael! Most folk would be tearing their hair out by now but i'm used to my body being an arse :haha: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd certainly be tearing my hair out if I was in your position!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, 

Sophie, sorry to hear you missed your appointment :hugs:

Wendy, I know the feeling about work. Make sure you relax and get cuddles off the hubby x

Arlene, what business are you interested in. I always wanted to start up my own business and have everything needed regarding skills and experience just don't have the cash lol.

Rachael, that's good news about the job that's come up. I applied for a job today too.

Sorry if I missed anyone else but its difficult remembering things when I am posting on my phone!

Well today has been an eye opener for me! I went to my director and subtly said that I was struggling with the amount of work that has been dumped on me and I don't have enough time to do more important things. He said, well Emma, I wish I had more time to visit other sites and do more of the fun things I want to do but that's just life...... so I applied for another job when I got home! Not a happy bunny! X


----------



## Rachael1981

Can't blame you for not being happy with that Emma!

What job have you applied for? xxx


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies!
Hoping I can join this lovely thread? I am hoping to start TTC after AF has finished!! Had been waiting this month for a number of reasons but mainly dh's uncertainty at work, not been given the all clear on that yet but pretty confident so want to get straight on with it all.

Well a little about me, I'm 25 (26 at the end of this month) and hubby is 29. We are TTC #1. My mum had terrible fertility problems with all 3 of her children and I'm built just like her so sort of assuming this is not going to be an easy journey! I'm a primary school teacher in Essex and love it, well it has it's moments!
Hubby would like a boy first and I would like a girl but we both have said we would be over the moon with either, already have names we really like (although that might be tempting fate!!)


----------



## xarlenex

Aw thats a shame wendy. Hopefully someone will open one up soon nearby! Although, I remember being in dumfries twice at a cousins n theres really not much there at all is there! Sorry if you've already said, but are you going back to the doctors about your missing AF?

Sophie fx'd you don't have to wait too long for another appointment. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Emma, quite right! You deserve to be treated better than that. What new job you applied for?

I've looked into a few franchises, to be honest the ones most appealing to me are baby massage, kids crafts and dance and movement groups. So not really working from home at all :lol: Found alot on a few working mums websites. If we weren't looking to buy a house, we could have used the money but for now its a no no!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: disneybelle :D Welcome to the thread :D

Arlene, all really good ideas, hopefully you can do that at some point in the future!


----------



## xarlenex

disneybelle25 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Hoping I can join this lovely thread? I am hoping to start TTC after AF has finished!! Had been waiting this month for a number of reasons but mainly dh's uncertainty at work, not been given the all clear on that yet but pretty confident so want to get straight on with it all.
> 
> Well a little about me, I'm 25 (26 at the end of this month) and hubby is 29. We are TTC #1. My mum had terrible fertility problems with all 3 of her children and I'm built just like her so sort of assuming this is not going to be an easy journey! I'm a primary school teacher in Essex and love it, well it has it's moments!
> Hubby would like a boy first and I would like a girl but we both have said we would be over the moon with either, already have names we really like (although that might be tempting fate!!)


Of course you can! Welcome! :) 

Fx'd you ttc journey is not as long as you expect it to be :hugs:

Ohh whats your names you have picked?! I nearly bought a baby name book today.. :blush:


----------



## Pinky12

Yey disneybelle, you came and joined us lol

It is a property managers job, the same as I am doing now. It is in Manchester so further to drive but 6 grand more a year so at least that's one good thing lol!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Welcome to all the new ladies !

How has everyones day been?


----------



## xarlenex

I've had a very easy monday! Back to work tomorrow though. What about you?

I'm snuggled on the sofa with a big cuppa tea watching tv :D then I have to iron :(


----------



## Viola77

So last month the :witch: got me three days early but before that i got my period on cd 28 like clockwork...so now I dont know when to test or when i will actually be late etc etc i was also wondering if anyone knows what kind of cm you get if you are pregnant?? is it creamy or watery or wet?? Everyone I talk to seems to have different opinion!! 
Also, my friend at work told me she is three days late and thinks she's pregnant AGAIN!! Her beautiful son is 3 1/2 months old. i have been TTC for the whole first pregnancy and now the second?? i love her and am happy for her but WOW very envious....
:wacko:HELP
xx,
Viola
aka Michelle


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Im gd, just relaxing with some music on, with a nice Hot Ribena


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* I was just about to text you and ask what's up cause I saw your FB status. What an A*rse Hole! :grr: I would have been so pissed if that was me! Fingers crossed you get the other job hun, there's not worse than being unappreciated at work, especially when your putting in as many hours as you are! x

Hey *Disneybelle*! Welcome to the thread hun, what's your name? Hoping it'll be easier to remember than disneybelle :haha: I'm the same as you! Already picked names! Only problem is I have to sit and pray now than none of my friends who get pregnant before me pick the same names or i'll be gutted! lol x

*Arlene* Dumfries is so crap! I live 30 minutes from there and that's the biggest town to me with the most to do in it so you can imagine how boring my town is!! lol. I am going to go back to docs but was trying to wait till I got to CD90 cause then that would have been 3 AF's missed. I'm having mild stomach cramps just now so hoping it might lead to AF and I wont have to go but i've had cramps before and then nothing :( x

Hi *Sarah* I've had a busy day but had a lovely hot bubble bath so feeling all relaxed now! How's things with you? x

Hey *Michelle* Your AF should arrive about fourteen days after ovulation. For a typical person anyway! As for CM it really differs from person to person hun. Same goes for symptoms. I know it's hard when people beat us to pregnancy but our time will come :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Hot ribena?! as in the purple fruit juice? I cannot imagine that'd be nice hot :lol:

michelle, my af was 3 days late last month, so wasn't sure what to expect this time, but its right back its usual 29 days. I'd assume your usual cd28 unless it shows early again. As for cm in pregnancy, I didn't know I was pregnant with Kyle till I was about 8-10 weeks when I found out I do recall a having loads of cm.. but thats really no different to just before AF with me. I think everyone is different x


----------



## WendyJ

Hot Ribena is brill when you've got a cold Arlene! It's quite nice actually x


----------



## xarlenex

Fx'd you get your AF soon wendy, you are one very patient lady!

I've just had a look at my OH's diary for this month and hes going to be away, right over the weekend that I will be O'ing :( I wish I didnt look now..this month is going to drag!


----------



## Viola77

xarlenex said:


> Hot ribena?! as in the purple fruit juice? I cannot imagine that'd be nice hot :lol:
> 
> michelle, my af was 3 days late last month, so wasn't sure what to expect this time, but its right back its usual 29 days. I'd assume your usual cd28 unless it shows early again. As for cm in pregnancy, I didn't know I was pregnant with Kyle till I was about 8-10 weeks when I found out I do recall a having loads of cm.. but thats really no different to just before AF with me. I think everyone is different x

Thanks I'm done with my RANT:wacko: i feel much better now. i know that everything happens for a reason and in its own season!! 
How are you doing??


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey girls i may need ur advice i was kinda silly i went to do a test but found i had none left apart from my LH ones so i used it dont ask my why i just wanted to test that bad lol. anyway i got two lines and not sure if i should try and find a 24hr shop now or does the LH ones not really count towards anything apart from LH x


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Wendy and Arlene, hey

Wendy, im gd ta, and yes Hot Ribena is lovely, i tend to have it of an evening as its not so many calories. and i dont really drink alot of coffee or tea.

Arlene, Ribena is great. How are you?

Hey MrsC Taylor, sorry cant help you there. hope your well?


----------



## Rachael1981

Some poeple get second lines on OPK's all the time as there is always some LH in your system, so it may not mean anything Carron. You need to do a hpt to be sure xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Carron, I think the lh ones are only for the lh surge hun. Just wait until you can get a test and test properly x


----------



## xarlenex

I've heard of a few women OPK's n getting unexplained positives then going on to get a BFP as well. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks Wendy. Yeah I am certainly not happy. I am coming to the end of my flexi month and if i do 9.30- 3 every day I will still be up by 19 hours and can only carry over 7 till next month. Fingers crossed nothing goes wrong this week so I can work short hours, although I can't get my work done but I don't care anymore lol


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

it either wed or thur A/F due x


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi girls!!!

Not sure if i have regular cycles but AF came 26/3 for 3 days, according to babycenter ovulation calculator i should be ovulating this wednesday - monday at my most fertile if my cycle is regular, which im so unsure of!

I have a question though, lots of EWCM today, which is EXCIIIIIIIIITINGGGGGGGG as i remember that it meant it was a good thing!! DTD this morning and just noticing this has got me in a kerfuffle!!!!

HAPPY DANCE! but also confused lol xx


----------



## Pinky12

Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## WendyJ

Grr my internet is not playing ball tonight! I can get on any other website just not this one! It's taking me like 10 attempts to get on this screen but now I can't go back and see what anyone has typed cause it just crashes. Sigh, I think I shall retreat to bed! Nite nite all x


----------



## Buster1

Emma, Sorry about work, I hope things work out with your application and you can be on to bigger and better things. It's never good to work in a non supportive work environment. Good luck!!!

Sophie, sorry you missed your appointment and that your feeling so bad. I hope you can get another appointment soon so that you can get some relief.

Arlene, sounds like you had a busy day planned. Don't go and burn yourself out.

Wendy, way to go on getting dh in the mood last night.

Lea, I hope you're ok. Everyone needs a break once in a while, just promise that you'll be back as soon as you feel up to it. Hugs and take care of yourself.

Welcome to the new girls and hugs to all the other girls that I didn't mention by name.

AFM, Just trying to make the most of being home until I go back to work on Wednesday. I've had positive opks yesterday and today so I think my ticker may be off by a day. But I have all my bases covered since I bd on Wednesday, twice on Saturday :haha:, Sunday and hopefully later tonight and tomorrow. I want to have all bases covered for this cycle. Well that's all for me for now I hope you ladies have a good night and I'll check in later.


----------



## xarlenex

Babyboyle..I remember reading your story :hugs: your such a strong lady. With your body returning to normal just now things will probably be all over the place, i'd try to :sex: every 2nd day for the whole cycle..just incase :lol:

Hope you get your internet sorted wendy!!

Adrienne you have most certainly covered all your bases!! :happydance: Fx'd you get your BFP this month! :D

I really should get ready for work now..Fun! Hope yous have a good day!

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! Internet seems to be behaving itself this morning, phew! 

Oh no *Arlene *, just read your hubby is going to be away OV weekend :( You never know though, you might ovulate early or late! Get the bding in before he leaves and as soon as he gets home! :haha: x

Hey *Carron* did you go by a test? Good luck hunni :flower:x

*Emma* stuff them! Finish work at 3 whether there is work to be done or not. If there is work to be done they'll maybe realise how badly they need you and that you need help. Don't run after them when they're treating you like that x

Hey *Babyboyle*! I don't think we've officially met yet but hello! So sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun. Arlene is right, bd every second day throughout your cycle, that's what I try and do. Lots of EWCM is good! x

Morning *Adrienne*! Wowza that's the most bding i've heard about you doing since I met you on here :haha: You should deffo have a good chance this month! Remember too often isn't always a good thing though as the spermies need a chance to develop properly, i'm trying to do it every second day and see how I go from there x

Well nothing came of my blood in CM as usual. Frustrated.com! I'm just hoping I haven't damaged my cervix or something while checking for CM. Will be extra careful from now on! 

Right I better shoot to work, i'm as bad as Arlene coming on here when trying to get ready for work :haha: I hope all you other ladies are doing good. Talk later x


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok :hugs:

Got another busy day today, so I can hopefully relax tomorrow before getting up at 5am on Thursday :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope we are all ok. Well I have been busy sorting supporting info for the job in Manchester. I should know everything for it if I get an interview but its the company info I am not aware of so printed some stuff off today. I hope everyone is keeping well anyway. I feel a bit out of the loop at the minute with my internet being off at home. Hopefully virgin will have this sorted within the next few days anyway.

Big :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope Virgin sort it soon, and that you get the job in Manchester :D xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Hey ladies, it's been a quiet morning on here! Everyone must be working hard. 

God what a miserable day it is here! My trousers are soaked through just from coming out the car in our carpark and walking to my house. Here was me thinking summer was coming! Guess i'll have to put up with my darn electric heating being on a while longer!

Right I better go check on DH, he's full of the cold again and is really suffering bless him. Talk later x


----------



## xarlenex

I seem to be pretty regular wendy, but I can only hope! Hope your hubby feels better soon. The rain here is mad just now too!

Emma, hope you get clue'd up on the company info!

Rachael you can't have much packing left now?

Xx


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

has got an appointment with the docs today so they can decide what they want to do next wish me luck


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Carron.

I hope the rain leaves you alone soon Wendy :hugs:

Arlene, I don't have much left, no, just some clothes and the kitchen stuff. Going to pack as much of the kitchen stuff as I can tonight and tomorrow night, then Friday I will do the last bits as OH and his friend won't be here until about 5pm :D


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

Well just back from docs and they are finally gonna refer us to hospital for more tests, could take up to 4 months for an appointment still no A/F hope she stays away x

Thanx rachael for comment


----------



## WendyJ

Mrs_C_Taylor said:


> Well just back from docs and they are finally gonna refer us to hospital for more tests, could take up to 4 months for an appointment still no A/F hope she stays away x
> 
> Thanx rachael for comment

Glad you're finally getting somewhere Carron! Can't believe you have to wait 4 months though! Hopefully you will get your BFP before then :flower: x


----------



## Chello

Hi everyone! 

I'm currently trying to fall preggers and have been trying for the past 18months! I'm now currently going through some test as to why i'm falling. OMG! Its so stressful!! But i guess it'll all be worth while when i eventually fall. ANy tips would be great lol.

Take Care
Chello :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Chello, welcome to the thread :D

Carron, glad you're getting referred, but 4 months is a long time :shock:

xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael you excited yet?!

Carron, how long have you been trying? Fx'd it happens before your 4 months are up!

Welcome Chello :wave: I hope you aren't trying much longer for your bundle of joy :hugs:

I get my boy back from his father tonight :D Its D'day now, hes stopped his medication to keep him pooing, apparently he should be regular himself now. So over the next few days if he isn't going himself it'll be back to the specialist for more tests!

Anyone watch One born last night? my OH told me if i'm like the younger lady then he'll be locking me in the toilet :rofl:

Lea, just letting you know we're thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi *Chello*! Welcome to the thread hun. :flower: I wish I could give you tips but everything i've tried so far has got me nowhere! :dohh: Good luck with the tests, hopefully they will be able to pinpoint what's going wrong x

I didn't watch it last night *Arlene* cause it was a repeat, not sure which one it was but some of them are just awful! I keep saying to hubby if I go on like that just shoot me! :haha: But I suppose everyone handles pain differently. Good luck to Kyle! Hopefully the medication has helped :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene - Hopefully Kyle will be ok when he's stopped the meds :hugs:

As for being excited - extremely so! 3 more sleeps!

AND! OH went a shop today that sells second hand reconditioned electricals (as we can't afford new stuff!) and got us a washing machine and fridge freezer for £165 for the two. Apparantly he got £15 off for buying them both together :D

They're getting delivered on Thursday when I'll be there waiting for the electric meter guy :D


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies how r we all doing??? i missed use haha, i just realised im kinda feeling sorry for myself and i need to be patient and give myself at east 6 months, i think of wendy and lea and all the other ladies and u r so strong and inspiring ur so patient and then i think these ladies wll deserve a :bfp: before me and maybe i just need to get in line and wait my turn for my bundle of joy! i get very hormonal when i get my period and i just got so down so im sorry ladies. im doing soya this month but i aint taking as much as last time gonna do 70mg,70,70,110,140 days 3 to 7 and im gonna take epo and b6 and drink grapefruit juice for better ewcm and im gonna use conceive plus and im gonna TEMP :haha: well im gonna try my best haha gonna set an alarm for 9am each morning starting tomorow! wendy how u doing hun?? and how's emma and rachael?? 

lea im thinking of u and im sending u a huge bunch of :dust: i hope ur ok hun i miss ya haha u really r missed hun and please don't worry u will get ur :bfp: soon u have been so patient and it will pay off! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## babygirl89

oh and hows u arlene and all the new ladies?? xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey yh glad getting somewhere too just wish i didnt have to wait as long, hopefully i will get my :bfp: x we got married in 2008 i came off the pill then last year we decided to try with dates instead of just waiting for it to happen x


----------



## WendyJ

That's a great price for the two *Rachael*! Ooh it's all so exciting! I'm so happy for you x

Hey *Sophie* hun, aww you don't need to apologise, everyone gets a bit down when AF arrives when your ttc. Except me, I would scream with delight if my AF came! :haha: Thanks for the lovely compliment, I'm suprised by my own patience lol. You have the right attitude, just try and relax, for a normal couple it can take up to a year to conceive so it's just about trying not to stess your body out and bding at the right time. Your time will come :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok and sorry for not going back on posts and commenting on peoples posts. Hello to all new ladies and hello to all my other lovelies too x

Virgin still haven't been to sort out my internet so still on my phone... grrr!

Anyway, work is still pants but determined to do minimal hours so feel like Im never there lol x

Big :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: rivekitten x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: harveysmum x


----------



## babygirl89

thanx wendy i just want things to happen now if u know what i mean im just so impatient and u have the patients of a saint hun, im debating wether to get a cbfm what ya's think?? it's kinds expensive! 

yeah im gonna temp every morning at 9am does anyone temp that can give me a hand if u dont mind just for this month i don't really get the jist of it all yet! and how do u add it to the bottom of ur signature??? :shrug:

awh i miss lea im really hoping she's ok! :cry:

how's all the ladies on here tonight??? :hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

tried adding my chart but having some problems but havn't started temping yet can anyone telll me how u put ur chart at the end of ur sig???


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all had a good day. Just wanted to check in as usually do. Had a really busy day so haven't been on computer all day and I get ready to leave for a very intense 4 day trip tomorrow. So I may not be around for the next few days. So have a great next few days ladies. Welcome to the new girls and baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sophie - I see you figured out how to put your chart on your sig.

Adrienne - Hope you have a good trip!

I've had a restless night and it was also the second time I dreamt I got my BFP. Was a wierd one though, I was trying to take photos to put on here but the lines wouldn't show on a picture, and some kids nicked my digi's so I couldn't use them so i had to buy some more :shrug: Strange dream :haha:

Hope you're all ok this morning? xxx


----------



## Pinky12

You have the link there Sophie but no chart. I think when you start putting your temp in it will show. Have you got a thermometer that has two decimal places? Fingers crossed hun x

Adrienne, good luck for your trip hun x x

Rachael, that is a weird dream. But guess what, its only two sleeps now hun x x

Hope all the other ladies are ok and fingers crossed I get my internet sorted tonight lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope you get your internet sorted out. That was one lame excuse! xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks hun, I suppose I better get off to work lol. I love this minimal hours thing x


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie glad to see your feeling better now :)

Rachael I didn't realise you were 8dpo! Planning on testing or waiting it out?

Emma :happydance: for minimal hours!!

Adrienne hope the 4 days pass quickly for you :)

Its not stopped raining since I got up this morning and I had planned on the park with Kyle! Going to take him to his grannies for a few hours I think. 

Whats everyone else doing today? Hope the weathers better were yous are!

x


----------



## wantingagirl

hi everyone :hi:

I have a major absess and infection running along the whole five top teeth on the right and the gum surrounding it so suffice to say Im in agony doped up with really strong painkillers and anti-biotics and not eating too much so feel yucky but cant miss training the show must go on. 

Im also getting frustrated with my CBFM I dont know if it should be working yet after my loss it should as hcg is not present for a while and got a peak last month day 15 so will keep on going with that and just heading out to get some cheapy OV sticks from the shop is they exist lol....... 
I have to go to north shields then work later boo

Gosh dont know what Im gonna do if I dont get pregnant soon. I will try and respond properly to each person when I get time to catch up this weekend. 

By the time I do that come back and clean will be time to get wee one from school then head to work ugh 

xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh and thought about time I did about me for the front page. 

My names Shona, Im 29 (30 on may 1st) My hubby Will is 32 we have been together over 5 years and is our 4 year wedding anniversary on 19th October 2007. I have a son Cody who is 2 in August, he took 12 cycles to conceive so we decided to try straight away as my AF didnt take long to come after birth and knew the next may take nearly as long. Who know it would take 16 cycles, I conceived then lost my longed for beany at 5 weeks 4 days. Im currently on my first proper cycle altho I did get peak 2 weeks after miscarriage. So this is more or less my 18th cycle now. Im thinking of temping and I use softcups, conceive plus and the CBFM and I dont care if its a boy or a girl now just want a baby. Hope that didnt bore you xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene, I'm going to test on Friday, if that's BFN then I'll wait it our for AF.

Shona, Wilkinsons sells OPK's cheap I believe.

Weather here is windy and grey. Need to go into town, but got to wait for a cat carrier to be dropped off first. Hope I don't have to wait all day for it :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

Rachael1981 said:


> Arlene, I'm going to test on Friday, if that's BFN then I'll wait it our for AF.
> 
> Shona, Wilkinsons sells OPK's cheap I believe.
> 
> Weather here is windy and grey. Need to go into town, but got to wait for a cat carrier to be dropped off first. Hope I don't have to wait all day for it :dohh:

Thanks hun... I forgot to ask where are you at the moment? Its ok here not sunny but its warm and not too windy. Yay I hoped that as gonna nip in on the metro to North Shields Wilkinsons in the mall and I have a pass for zones B & C for work so dont need money for metro. Ooooooh hope you get your BFP they say sometimes that BFP dreams is a sign of pregnancy weird dreams anyway lol...... I have a stinking headache. Ah hope the cat carrier comes soon hun :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm in Newton Aycliffe, near Darlington.

Good you don't need money for the Metro :D


----------



## Pinky12

It is a beautiful sunny day here and the sun is shining on my desk. I am not going to let that bother me as I am going home in 3ish hours lol. Hope all my ladies are having a good day.

Shona, sorry to hear about your mouth. I know the feeling with teeth as I have had an abcess and root canal done :big hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon ladies! And what a beautiful afternoon it is here! This morning was torrential rain but the sun is out now and it's a gorgeous day. Shame i'm stuck in the office!

*Carron* so really you've been trying for a couple of years then? Glad you're finally getting some tests done. I've got to wait till i've been trying for a year before they will test me for anything, even though i'm not having AF's. It sucks! Hope you get some answers soon x

Hi *Sophie*! This is my first month of temping but I will help you in any way I can :) What day you going to start temping? I've got a CBFM but only got to use it one month so far but I think they are brill! I got mine for about £60.00 on Amazon, a lot cheaper than most places! x

Hey *Adrienne*! Have a safe trip! At least it's four days you will be busy so will hopefully make the tww fly by :hugs: x

*Rachael* i've had dreams like that! If only they'd come true!! lol. Will keep everything crossed for Friday! So hope you get your BFP! x

Hey *Arlene *! What did you decide on, park or grannies? Hopefully the day's got better for you too. Where are you in your cycle now? I'm lost without tickers lol x

Aww *Shona * Sorry to hear about the toothache, I had a major absess once and it wasn't nice :( You got an appointment set up with the dentist? I get my cheap OPK's on ebay, they are way cheaper than anywhere else. Not had a positive though cause I can't hold my wee in for long so it's always too diluted :haha: x

Hi *Emma* hun, thanks for rubbing in about your early shift :haha:, I'm stuck here till 5 as usual! Hope your internet gets fixed tonight, it's beyond a joke now! x

Well I better get back to work, bad me sneaking on! But this is what happens when I cover lunch hour on my own teehee. Hope all you other lovely ladies are well. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, 5pm will soon be here and it will be time for home :hugs: 

Sun has finally made it out here! I've decided if this guy hasn't shown up with the cat carrier by 3pm I'm going into town anyway and if I miss him I miss him, I'll just have to buy one on Friday instead, though thanks to the deal Ian got on the washer and fridge freezer and the fact he's paying half means I have more money for other bits, including a new cat carrier :haha: xxx


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

yeah thats what the doc said yesterday that even though we didnt go by dates at first it still counts which i didnt know so yeah nearly 3 years now x hope u get ur :bfp: soon x


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope all you ladies are well! I've been staying busy. 

Not much on the TTC/NTNP/baby front. Being having some cramping lately. Not sure if it's OV pains or what. I know last time, before the BFP, I could tell I was OV cause of the cramping. I hope it is, so my cycle can get back to normal. Although, the cramping is uncomfortable.

Gonna try and go for a 2 mile walk on my lunch today. I can usually walk a little over 2 miles in an hour, so we'll see how it goes. I think it's supposed to be nice today, after raining the past 2 days...


----------



## xarlenex

The sun had just made a break in the clouds here :happydance: I'm at my mums and kyles out playing with his cousins.

Wendy I'm only cd5..:witch: is still with me! I thought you had been trying for about a year! How long has it been? 

Rachael do you not have a number to contact the guy on?

Amy hope you've managed to do your walk, and the weathers stayed nice for you :) fx'd its ov for you and things getting back to normal.

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Are you fully recovered now Arlene hope you got out today :thumbup:

Emma, Wendy & Rachael thank you :hugs:

It is really good sometimes and then when I think its getting better its in agony again. I hate taking these soluble codeine tabs too they make me feel so sick. I went to the dentist Wendy hun and they gave me a prescription and I have had enough now nothing but problems with this tooth had root treatment done on it twice now so they are just taking it out. The only problem when I get a tooth out I always get 'dry root' and take months to receover :( never mind

On a good note I think I may have got my peak :happydance: Its in my journal. I looked to see if the anti-biotics I am on could have given a false positive but Im not seeing anything so far 

Rachael did you get the cat carrier? Wow 2 more sleeps wouldnt it be ace if you got your BFP just after moving in :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## xarlenex

Shona hope your mouth gets better :( sounds sore. Luckily I've only ever needed one tooth out, never even a filling, thank god though because I'm terrified on dentists :lol:

Yay for your peak :) hope you get plenty :sex: in!! I've never peaked into your journal, I'll have to look when I'm back on the laptop x


----------



## babygirl89

hey thanx wendy im gonna start tomorrow i forgot this morning so im gonna start in the morning, i dunno if i sleep with my mouth open or not does that matter??? i read on another post some women get more accuate result doing it vaginally i dunno?? yeah im thinking bout getting a cbfm next month if i get period fx'd i wont. how's everyone today??? :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy, hope you enjoy your walk :D

Arlene, the sun is lovely today isn't it? :D

Shona, hope your mouth gets better soon :hugs:

The guy arrived with the cat carrier about 2.25pm so I headed into town and got bits I needed, so now I can carry on with the packing :happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Wendy- enjoy working til 5 lol. The early finish isn't a good thing as I am.snowed under but if I don't do short hours this week the company will owe me loads of hours that I can't get paid for. Doing the short hours mean I will loose 22 hours that I have worked over the past 3 weeks x

Well I got home today and the courier has taken the part that was delivered for the internet back to the depo and I have had to rearrange collection of It for tomorrow! Not happy to say the least!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's typical Emma. Hope you can get it tomorrow xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Emma, you're 12dpo! You feeling anything new/unusual?


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, my ticker is wrong. That is what I would of been if af came at the right time but she came about a week late. If you look at my chart my temp went up last Tuesday which is inline with me having a normal period this month so we will see next week x


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, I would say you ov'd on Monday judging by your temps xxx


----------



## Pinky12

This Monday just gone or the one before?


----------



## Rachael1981

Monday just gone, but don't hold me to it xxx


----------



## Pinky12

I thought your temp went up when you ovulated?


----------



## Rachael1981

It does, the last low temp is your ov day then the day after it rises xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Gosh where is the night going! It's flying by! Just had a lovely bath and thought I better catch up with you lovely ladies.

*Rachael * Glad the cat carrier arrived! How are the kitties? You should get yourself to bed missus, that is one early start for you tomorrow! x 

Hi *Amy*! Hope you enjoyed your walk, walking is meant to help cramping so hopefully you're feeling a little better :flower: x

*Arlene* i've been trying since August so eight months, feels like a year though! lol. Wow you have long periods then? Mines only last three days at most and that suits me fine! :haha: x

Aww *Shona* that sucks, usually when they do root canal they take the nerve out so you can't feel anything but obviously they haven't with you :( When they taking it out? Ooh and just had a look in your journal, definitely a positive OPK there! Get :sex:! x

Hey *Sophie* I don't know about doing it vaginally, I prefer just waking up and taking it with my mouth, a lot easier! Any word of getting another appointment at the hospital? x

*Emma* that sucks about your internet part, but that's what you get for rubbing it in that I was working till 5 :haha: Hopefully you can get it sorted the morn. And wow, 22 hours is a lot of hours to lose at work, no doing them favours like that again cause they obviously don't appreciate you hun. Look after yourself, if work piles up they will soon realise you need extra help x

Well I really thought FF would have said I ovulated the other day as this was my third temperature rise today but nope. Ah well, more of the same old waiting game for me :dohh: x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

just a wee update still no :af: which is good but going to wait a few more days before testing just to make sure will keep u all posted. x


----------



## Pinky12

Hey ladies hope you are all ok. I have been out at a friends all night so not had chance to look on here. 

Carron, fingers crossed for you hun x

Thanks for the advice rachael x

Night night everyone x


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, the walk didn't happen. I was on a mission for SIL to find something for her daughter's 6th birthday party. I also picked up some scrap book paper so I can finish my current scrapbook and start my wedding one. I can't wait! 

Cramping is mostly gone. So, fingers crossed it was OV cramps. We DTD Sat night and last night. Maybe a BFP this month? I'd be happy with AF too. At least my cycles would be back to normal.

And I'll be going to bed EARLY tonight. Work has me so stressed and tired. I can't wait for the next 2 weeks to be over.


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I went to bed at 10pm after Masterchef :haha:

Now I'm up again, going to be a long day :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well. I won't be around much today :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Amy, I hope work doesn't stress you out too much. Big :hugs: x

Rachael, good luck for today. Only one more sleep lol. I dont know how you were up so early, Im tired now x

Hope everyone else is ok x

I have taken my temp again and its still up at 37.07..... hmmm


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, just a very quick one from me cause busy busy at work but my temp went down again this morning so feeling pretty crap to be honest. Obviously no ovulation yet again. Don't know why I get my hopes up. Have called the Doctors and got an appointment on Monday at 4.20pm with a different lady Doctor. Couldn't get the one I really wanted to see as she's booked up until 9th May! Just really hope this second one will be a bit more helpful. By Monday I will be CD89 :( x


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops, make sure you persist with them as you can conceive if you don't go through a cycle of some description. If she says for you to wait then that's not good enough and I would ask to speak to the practice manager hun x x

Big :hugs: hun x


----------



## vonz

hi ladies, how r u doing? im doing ok today... cd5, af is almost cleared. tried to OPK today to start and of course its negative. my cycle is pretty irregular, from 30-48 days... but i was on BCP for 3 weeks after my mc on 21feb, so this is my first cycle after mc and BCP. hoping that the cycle will be shorter this time coz of the BCP. the af cleared up on cd5 which is shorter than my usual bleeding in the past, past was 7 days. :p


----------



## Pinky12

I have internet back!! Yey!! :happydance: although it is because of me why we didnt have it in the first place lol. We got the new modem today and plugged it in and it still wasn't working, it seems I unplugged something the other day which it was connected to. :dohh: So we have been having 'discussions' with virgin and gone with out for 4 days because of that :haha:

Well anyway, I am back and as talkative as ever and hoping my other nattering ladies will come on and laugh at me as well lol!

Hope we are all well x x x :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

Just a wee update still no :witch: which is good she was due today so here's hoping she stays away tested this afternoon but I got a :bfn: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Evening ladies!

Yay for having internet back Emma, and Wendy, don't leave the doctors until you get some help!

Hello to everyone else :D

I'm exhausted, just having a quick catch up on here then off to bed for an early night. No idea how I'm still awake :shock:


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Rachael, how did things go today? Make sure you get some rest ready for tomorrow :happydance:

I miss everyone, where are you all :cry:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey just writing my essays popping back in forth to see what happening x what u up tonight x


----------



## Rachael1981

Things went well. Got the electric put on with £25 credit from EDF to last until we get a key in the mail, fridge freezer and washer have been delivered, and I've cleaned the bathroom, kitchen and lounge from top to bottom. Just need to hoover the bedroom tomorrow and then at some point we need to sort out the spare room, but Ian's going to help me with that.


----------



## Pinky12

Rachael, glad its getting sorted. Bet you cant wait for your first night in your new house together. Hope it all goes well tomorrow x

Carron, What essay are you doing? I am just chilling out at home trying not to fall asleep as I am shattered. Hope your ok x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'm looking forward to tomorrow that's for sure x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

i've to do 2 essays for my uni course before the 20th its on changes in youth peoples lives when leading the young people. so tired cant concentrate going to give up for tonight i think.


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy glad to hear you made an appointment, the other ladies are right don't let someone just dismiss you, stand your ground :)

Carron sorry to hear about your bfn, fx'd its just too early.

Emma thats the kind of thing that i'd do :dohh: glad its sorted now! :)

Rachael is tomorrow when you actually move into your new place then? How is OH's family about it all now?

I was working today and had to go into Beers, wines and spirits to help out as there were sick calls and I'm aching all over now. Spent most of the afternoon rearranging shelves and moving around 24 packs of beers! I was really looking forward to some :sex: with OH tonight, but now I just don't know if I have it in me :blush: :rofl: Hope its nice tomorrow, my mum got Kyle a bouncy castle for when hes over then and hes looking forward to trying it out.

Hows things with everyone?

Hope Lea is okay!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Arlene, how is Kyle doing now those meds have finished?

Tomorrow is moving day and OH's family are all fine now :D 

How are you? xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Arlene, I know how you feel with being too tired, thats how I spent most of this month! Be careful with the creates of beer though, I used to have to do something similar and pulled my back! I love bouncy castles, it activates my child within :haha:

Princess Lea is ok, she is still nosey-ing on here every now and again wave: hunni) but keeping keeping herself busy with her diy lol. :hugs:

Carron, there is no point carrying on if your too tired. Have a rest and carry on tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

yh lets hope so i've not gave up just yet x


----------



## xarlenex

I'm taking kyle to the doctors tomorrow, he's not done a poo since tuesday and I refuse to let it go over the weekend, he ended up in hospital before so not taking the chance. His paediatric doctor at the hospital told me to ask to be referred back to him if it didn't sort itself out, I bet my gp will try flog us off! I'm also taking him because despite the diagnosis of croup, tonsilitis, flu virus then croup again, and 2 lots of medicines he still has a terrible cough!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Poor Kyle :( xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies. Happy Friday :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning Emma!

It's FRIDAY!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## xarlenex

I wish I could celebrate happy friday, but its just a reminder i'm working saturday and sunday :dohh: :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

I used to hate working weekends :(

I'm only excited because it's MOVING DAY! :D :wohoo:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, sorry I wasn't really on yesterday, I was just feeling pretty down. Wish I could go through normal cycles with you all rather than just being in limbo land. But i'm getting back to my chirpy self now and know I will get back to normal cycles at some point! Got to have the PMA haven't we! x

*Emma* thanks for the texts hun, they were really appreciated :flower: Oh doh about the internet! :dohh: Sounds like something I would do! haha. At least your back up and running now x

*Vonz* Glad AF has almost gone, and you can start a fresh new cycle. Hopefully this will be a shorter month for you x

*Carron* So glad AF hasn't arrived yet! Will keep everything crossed for you x

*Rachael* Good luck for the move hun! You must be shattered. Sounds like you had a really productive day yesterday though. So glad OH's family are coming round to the idea of it all, they should see that you make him happy and that should be all that matters at the end of the day. I'm so excited for you to be actually moving in with him! :happydance: x

*Arlene* Ouch no wonder you were sore after lugging 24 packs around! I would have felt like having one after all that work! :haha: It's meant to be a beautiful day today, the sun is starting to shine here so hope Kyle gets a go on his bouncy castle. I'm a big kid, I love bouncy castles! lol. Good luck at the doctors :flower: x

Well I better get ready for another fun filled day at work (not!) I'm heading round to my brothers tonight for a family game of Rockband with him, sis-in-law, hubby and sis, should be a laugh! I spent most of last night talking to my sis about her love life, I was gently nudging her in the direction of a nice guy I went to school with and they've been talking on facebook for the last three days and yesterday they swapped numbers :happydance: Fingers crossed it leads to soemthing, I would love to see her happy with someone. Well talk to you all later x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy I'm exhausted, I just want to sleep! Doesn't helped I've had a bad couple of nights this week, hoping tonight I will be able to just pass out and stay that way!

Got another busy day ahead, Ian and his mate will be here about 5pm so I have to get the last few things I need from town and also finish up the packing by then too. Got to pull my bed to bits yet!

Hope you all have a good Friday xxxx


----------



## xarlenex

:happydance: moving day rachael!! 

Glad your feeling a bit better today wendy :hugs: I cant play rockband, infact I really cant play any computer games! I always lose and it just frustrates me :haha: Hopefully it leads to something for your sister then, its always nice to see people who deserve some happiness getting together.

I'm very impressed, only had to call 3 times and stay on hold for 2 mins before I got an appointment, I dont know if everyones surgery works like this but for mines that is excellent! :D Half past nine with the doctor I wanted as well. :)


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, at least you can have today off in the sun. It's meant to be sunny everywhere today. I wish I could come on the bounce castle with Kyle :haha:

Rachael, :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yey move day. I am sure your sleep will improve once your in your new place hun x

Wendypops, no problem hun, that's what I am here for :hugs: at least yesterday has given you a bit more determination to stand your ground about it. There is another girl on here who is on cd75 I think and she is having tests done for it.

Well I am trying to stay as positive as possible today as I am the only one in my office for the next week which means I will not have time to do the mountain of work I already have! Oh well... 3pm finish again for me!


----------



## WendyJ

I'm just sneeking on at work again, bad me! What a gorgeous day! So wish I was out in it :( 

You will get there *Rach*! And if it's not finished by 5pm they will just have to help you get it finished! lol. I agree with Emma, you will sleep much better in your new house next to your OH :) x

*Arlene* I love the music games! Rockband, Guitar Hero, Lips, Just Dance all that sort of thing. I don't care if i'm good or not, I just have fun lol. It's a good laugh when there is a few of us all on different instruments. Yeah my sis is 23 but she's only ever had one boyfriend who was an arse hole and tried to rush her into things. This guy is lovely so hoping they will get together but they're both a little shy :haha: It's cute! My Doctors is exactly the same! Takes about ten attempts at phoning to get an answer and then usually you have to wait over a week to see any doctor. It's a nightmare! Let us know how it goes :flower: x

*Emma* I know, i've spoken to a few girls on here who haven't been waiting anywhere near as long as me for AF and they are all getting tested :( Think it's just the stupid doctors in my town, it's like they don't have the time of day for you. Hopefully I will be proven wrong on Monday but I know a friend went to this doctor i'm seeing and she was basically fobbed off. It wasn't about anything like this but still has made me cautious! Don't worry about your work, you just do what you can and then go home and enjoy your weekend. You can only do so much! x

Right back to work, Hope all you other ladies are well :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Ooh and *Emma* your chart looks fab! When you testing?? You must be due AF about now are you not?? x


----------



## Pinky12

WendyJ said:


> Ooh and *Emma* your chart looks fab! When you testing?? You must be due AF about now are you not?? x

It is either Wednesday 13th or around Monday 18th. Not too sure yet but we will see. I'm not holding my breath as I was a little grumpy and moody last night but that could be due to tiredness as well so you never know x


----------



## Tweak0605

Morning ladies 

Soo tired this morning. I went to bed at 8 p.m. and slept all the way till 6 a.m. And still could've slept for a few more hours. Work has got me all too stressed and busy. I think I'm going to have to bring my work home with me this weekend and finish up some things too. 

Got a wicked headache this morning, took some Tylenol so hopefully it goes away. 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Pinky12

oh no, hope your head ache goes away soon Amy.

Hope everyone else is ok and Rachaels move is going good.
I am home from work now and waiting for the hubby to get home. We are off to watch a football match tomorrow which is a corporate thing so have to be smartly dressed and we get a 3 course meal etc. Not too sure about it but I a, representing our company so I may as well get something free out of it lol.

Big :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Am I glad it's the weekend :happydance: Hope it stays as nice! 

Hmm I take it your ticker is wrong *Emma*? I thought going by it and your chart you would due this weekend :dohh: Oh well, hope your temps stays up! Footie should be good if it's nice and warm, you cannae beat a free meal! lol x

Hi *Amy *, sometimes I think the more sleep you get the more tired you feel! Makes no sense. Hope you're headache has gone and you can enjoy a work free weekend! x

Well I suppose I should get ready to go to my bro's. Can't be bothered cooking so might just persuade hubby to go to the chippy on way lol. Have a nice night ladies x


----------



## Pinky12

well ladies there is no need to analyse my chart anymore... nothing says it clearer than blood


----------



## missin_a_girl

whAT A SWEET POEM... I NEEDED THAT,


----------



## Viola77

Pinky12 said:


> well ladies there is no need to analyse my chart anymore... nothing says it clearer than blood

Bummer girlfriend... :flower:
At least it's a fresh start :hugs:
x,
viola


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope you are all enjoying sunny weather :flower:

Aww *Emma* that's poo! Although I know you weren't really expecting a BFP this month with the stress and not enough bd. We'll both do it next month once the doctor puts me on a new cycle! PMA :hugs: x

Hi *missin_a_girl* it is a lovely poem isn't it :) You are more than welcome to join us on this thread, there are some great really supportive ladies on here. Just tell us a little about yourself :flower: x

Hey *Michelle*! You haven't been on in a little while, how's things? How is hubby doing? Hope you are both well :hugs: x

What's everyone up to today then? I'm just gonna jump in the bath and then head round to my Dads for a visit I think. Loads of housework to do but it's far to nice to be stuck in doors! Talk to you all later x


----------



## NDH

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on in a while - I've had a busy work schedule this week (self imposed of course, but I love being able to make earning targets and I guess I've been aiming a little high this week so have pushed myself extra hard. Didn't quite reach my targets but I was a bit ambitious for still starting out and om still pleased with what I accomplished overall.

On the TTC front - I should have ovulated today (or last night, not sure which) and got 2, possibly 3 BD sessions in. So here's hoping cycle 27 is my lucky one. Also, I've ordered a thermometer that comes with 20 OPKs (or HPTs) and 2 FSH tests as I'm finally going to start temping. I don't think it will tell me anything I don't know, but I have chart envy :haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey everyone!
So sorry I haven't posted for ages, had a lovely invitation to join and I promise I haven't been ignoring you! DH and I were having a break from NTNP for the month of March for various reasons but am back now and hoping to post lots this month!
I'm Naomi by the way, have been reading all your posts and this seems to be a lovely thread so really looking forward to being a part of this :happydance:
OK so I'm now NTNP, have promised DH that I wont take things too seriously yet, we just want to be relaxed about it all and have fun and if by Christmas I'm not pregnant then I will start charting and taking ovulation tests etc.
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## WendyJ

*Nat* lovely to hear from you hun :flower: Sounds like your work is really taking off, that's fab! You'll soon be able to afford your own place no problem! Yey for the bd around ovulation! Really hope this will be your cycle. But if not I look forward to stalking your chart! :haha: x

Hey *Naomi*! Lovely to have you with us! If you pm Emma (pinky) some details about yourself she will get you added to the front page :flower: I think you have the best attitude, try ntnp and maybe with a relaxed attitude you will get a BFP in no time, and if it doesn't work after a while you can start checking that you are :sex: at the right time. I see your trying to lose weight, good luck with that hunni! I'm trying to do the same but so far am failing! Exercise wise i'm doing good but I keep giving in to bad food :dohh: Must re-focus myself! x

Well ladies I've just looked at the note pad I was sribbling on when I was on the phone to the doctors, my appointment is Monday 18th not Monday coming :dohh: That sucks but oh well, will just have to plod along till then and see if AF arrives or not. I think I might actually faint at the sight of blood though it's been that long! :haha: x


----------



## Viola77

WendyJ said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all enjoying sunny weather :flower:
> 
> Aww *Emma* that's poo! Although I know you weren't really expecting a BFP this month with the stress and not enough bd. We'll both do it next month once the doctor puts me on a new cycle! PMA :hugs: x
> 
> Hi *missin_a_girl* it is a lovely poem isn't it :) You are more than welcome to join us on this thread, there are some great really supportive ladies on here. Just tell us a little about yourself :flower: x
> 
> Hey *Michelle*! You haven't been on in a little while, how's things? How is hubby doing? Hope you are both well :hugs: x
> 
> What's everyone up to today then? I'm just gonna jump in the bath and then head round to my Dads for a visit I think. Loads of housework to do but it's far to nice to be stuck in doors! Talk to you all later x


Hello Wendy-- thanks for asking!!! Things are going pretty well with my dh but I have pretty busy with dd and him (men are babies when it comes to pain!!) I got af today which was disappointing and I am considering taking a break from ttc for a while and do the ntnp thing whenever dh feels better!
How are u doing ?? Did af show yet/? 
xx,
Michelle


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies.... I'm back!!!! :happydance: & feel good for it too....

Soz Em &Wendy I have not had chance to get on my laptop to repy to your mgs hunni's, i will now tho... I have been sooooooo Busy with the house. Its been gutted and painted and scrubbed to death :rofl: it looks nice and new now...

I promise i will get round to reading everything that has been posted since my last post, i'm not sure when tho, but i will..

I hope your are all well.. Thx Emma & Wendy for your pm's during my little time away from here.. :hugs: 2 you both!!!

Arlene, Adrienne, Sophie, Rachael & Michelle Hope you Ladies are well & thanks for well wishes and caring while i was away.. And all the New 2012 babies club Crew!!!

I'm not too sure where i am with my cycle, i know i'm due to ov sometime soon.. I've been way to busy to keep track in detail.. 
On another note I ordered Zumba for the kinect the other day, i've had it 3 days, and still haven't had chance to put it in the xbox lol.. I'm looking to get fit!!! 
College replied to me about for my Health & Social care course. i have to go in for an assessment on the 14th April..

Well i'm off for now, i have a busy day tomoz... Awe wasn't the waether beautiful today!! it was a hot hot day... I didnt even get chance to enjoy it, apart from having the sun beaming through my patio doors for 6 hours while doing my kitchen!!!... Nyt Nyt Ladies... :flower:


----------



## xarlenex

Its been very quiet here lately!! How is everyone? Hope yous are all out enjoy this sunshine :)

I've been workin a lot lately and only managing to get on during tea breaks to have a quick read. I'm off tomoro will be able to reply properly then.

Glad to see you back lea :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome back Lea :hi:

Hope everyone is well :)

Just thought I'd pop on to say hello. The move went well, just got the unpacking to do now.

Had a tiny bit of spotting earlier so the :witch: will get me tomorrow I think if not later tonight.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! What a gorgeous day! Only problem is everyone is out cutting their grass so I can feel the hayfever coming on :dohh: Worst thing about summer.

*Michelle* So glad to hear hubby is recovering well. I think it's probably best to go the ntnp route as I don't think he's going to be able to actively try for a while. Sometimes it's the best way though! So many people conceive when they are more relaxaed about it all. Don't I know about men being ill! When we are ill we still make ourselves do what we need to do but they just want to stay in bed and have us run after them lol. No, no AF for me yet. CD 89 today I think. Got the doctors in a weeks time so if nothing by them i'm hoping they will help me this time! x

*Lea* lovely to have you back hun, you've been missed :flower: Hope you're feeling more your normal self again. Ooh let me know what Zumba is like once you've had a shot, Sabrina said it was a good workout for the wii but the belt can be a pain sometimes with slipping, suppose you wont have that prob with the kinnect! I've let my wii exercising slip a bit but will get back to it! I think it's just cause I only have the one game the now so it can get a bit boring doing the same thing over and over. Ooh not long for you assessment then, I'm sure it will go well hunni x

*Arlene* It has been pretty quiet on here over the weekend, but not by me! I'm always on here :haha: It sucks your working away when it's such a nice day. Hopefully the weather will last a while longer. How's Kyle doing now? x

*Rachael* so glad the move went well hun! It must have been so nice sleeping there on your first night with OH. Hope the witch stays away but if not it means you can just get stuck in to sorting out your new home and hopefully you will get your BFP next month when things are calmer x

Well i've not really been out the house yet today. Been firing all my washing in and getting it out on the line while it's a nice day. Might head out later but for now i'm enjoying the sun from my conservatory with the door open. I prefer that than being in the garden cause all the neighbours are out and they always feel they have to make pointless conversation just cause we are all in our gardens :haha: I like the peace! Talk later x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey just to let u know :witch: arrived late last night x


----------



## disneybelle25

Afternoon ladies!
Have spent a lovely weekend in the garden, we lived in a flat for years so the second the sun shines DH and I make sure we get out in our little garden!
Thanks *Wendy*, I will do that now, will be great to be part of a group! It took a while for DH to get used to us sort of trying, he spent so long making sure it didn't happen lol! I'm trying not to get my hopes up as we had a month of NTNP in Feb and I'd convinced myself I was pregnant and of course wasn't lol!!
Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine, if you've got it, let's hope its going to be a nice warm summer.


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend.

Lea, glad to see you're back and feeling fine. You were missed.

AFM just got back from my trip and I'm so glad to be home and now I have 9 days off :happydance:. Dh and I have planned a trip to Orlando Florida this week for 5 days. Should be a lot of fun. Only problem is that the :witch: is suppose to show up on Sunday the 17th which will be the last day of my mini vacation. I hope she stays away, not only for vacations sake but for the sake of a :bfp:. Well that's what's going on with me. I'll talk to you lovely ladies later.


----------



## WendyJ

Aww sorry the witch got you *Carron* hopefully she wont stick around for long so you can get on to a new cycle :flower: x

*Naomi* You can't beat relaxing in the sunshine. I lived in a flat for a year and a half and I so missed having a garden to hang washing out in and just relax on nice sunny days. And I so know what you mean about getting your head around ttc! If I knew it would be so hard I would have came off the pill months ago and wouldn't have been so cautious about not getting pregnant :haha: I will know next time! x

*Adrienne* the trip to Florida sounds fab! When do you head off? I think wee trips away are great to just enjoy time with your DH, ttc can cause a bit of a strain sometimes so it's nice to get away and have a break from the stress. I so hope AF stays away for you tho, we need a BFP on this thread to keep us motivated :flower: x

*Emma* how are you doing hun? Did you enjoy the footie and your free meal? Hope you're alright :flower: x

Well ladies i'm going to head to my bed. Before I go though I don't know if you remember me saying back in January that I saw a psychic? Well every single thing she said has came true! Well almost...the only two oustanding things that haven't happened yet is that she said my sister would get a boyfriend in April and I would be pregnant in July. Well my sister has a second date arranged for Tuesday and looks like she will soon be dating!! I never read too much into pyschic things but I do think it's spooky everything she said has come true, so hoping she is right about my pregnancy! Well speak to you all tomorrow, nitey nite x


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies - 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. The weather GORGEOUS here all weekend. DH and I went for a 2 mile walk tonight, and it started raining when we were half way done. Oh well, it was still nice though. And my legs are sore now!

I've had a headache for the past 2 days. Basically, this whole weekend. I don't know if it's a tension headache or if it's a sinus headache. I woke up this morning at 6:30, then went back to bed at 8:30 cause it was hurting so bad. It feels a bit better now, I'm just hoping it goes away before work tomorrow. 

AF, if we're talking normal 30 day cycle, would be due this Friday. I only had 1 cycle after BCP before we got pregnant, so I don't have much to go on. That 1 cycle was 35 days. So anywhere between this Friday and next Wednesday is when I'm due. And I know that's only if she's not gonna take her sweet time coming back. I've got my fingers crossed for her to come back quickly so we can start actively TTC again next month!
I hope all you ladies are well! It's hard to keep up sometimes! 

Buster - I hope you have a fabulous trip to Florida! DH and I honeymooned in Orlando. We had a blast! And FXed AF stays away for you!

Lea - nice to see you back. We missed you around here! 

Wendy - that's crazy about the psychic! FXed for you!

Carron - sorry AF got you! FXed for next cycle!

And to all the other ladies - hope you are well!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Tweak and Wendy. I leave for Florida on Wednesday can't wait. I'm a little over due for some R & R.


----------



## disneybelle25

Wow *Buster* lucky you! My family are off to Orlando on Friday, they aer going to Disney for 2 weeks and leaving me behind :cry: I'm a MASSIVE Disney fan!! Hope you have a wonderful time!!
*Wendy* I've been tempted a few times to see a psychic but never got up the courage to go! Sounds like you've found a good one, fingers crossed for the last 2 predictions!!
Well I'm off now to set up my classroom for next term, got 2 weeks off for Easter and want to make sure I enjoy at least some of it lol!! :rofl:
I noticed that someone has the same birthday as me, the 29th April?? I'm rather over excited :happydance:


----------



## Lea1984

*Morning Ladies*... I'm so sorry i've not had chance to go back and read all the post STILL!!! but have for today.. So i'm not clued up on where you lovely ladies are with your cycles..

Awe thanks ladies, :hug: i missed you all too.. .I'm glad to be back here with you all :happydance: I don't get enough time to come on as i would like but, once a day for now it better than not at all!

Hi *Nat*... Well done hun on the work front. Don't over push yourself, sounds like you are doing well.... GL with this cycle hun.. This relaxed approach of ttc for me is working well, i feel calm... sending you :dust: hunni... i have my fx for ya! I'm a temp addict. i cant help that.. Ive not done any OPK's this cycle..

*Naomi *:wave: I wouldn't say i was NTNP but i'm trying the more relaxed approach.. It's working at the mo.. I should Ov in about 4-6 days so not far from you.. As for temping do it for the fun lol there is nothing wrong with temping.

*Wendy * Hunni what are you like :dohh: Well nx week it is... As for Zumba, OMG!!! I tried it last night, its FANTASTIC hun.. It is everything you want from a workout. Its so much better not having any controls & bands around you.. Its great for your legs, arms and hips, that was just the one routine i did.. I LOVE IT!!! Watching the kids on it to was soooo much fun! Get it hun, much better than just dance, & Dance central!

Wow the psychic thing sounds really freaky... I do believe in all that tho.. July hey... hummmmm sounds good...

*Michelle* Hey Hun.. Awe i'm sorry the :witch: got you! Fx you get ur :bfp: soon... Oh bless OH i do hope he recovers quickly so things can get back to normal for you both.

*Arlene* Awe thx hun.. i have noticed its not been too busy on here. How are you and little kyle doing? yay for day off.. Its a shame cos weather is dull today!

*Racheal* :wave: oh its good to be back hun.. Hope the move went well.. & :happydance: sunderland got beat by city!!!! Boooooooo to the :witch: i hope she doesn't come.

*Carron* Hey hun.. I'm sorry :witch: got you.. fx for this cycle hun.. :dust:

*Adrienne* awe thx hun!! :happydance: for 9 days off.. Wow Florida hun, that sounds beautiful.. i would love to go there.. I hope you have a lovely time hun.. Oh i do hope you get your :bfp: how lovely would that be... I hope the uglu :witch: stays well away...Hows things for you, are you feeling anything yet being 8DPO???? 

*Amy* :wave: oh thx hun.. i missed you all too... I hope your feeling better today hun.. The weather has been really nice to us.. its a shame today is so dull.. Hopefully it will pick up and the sun will come out and play!
I hope things move along quickly for you hun.. I defo think the nx cycle is best for you...

*Naomi its me my Birthday is the 29th April... I'm gutted the royals have decided to hijack our special day... How old will you be hunni?

Emma Hey hunni! Where is our lovely Host gone???? Come back lady we need you here.. no time out for you... I've been away and now you leave me.. Tx coming your way shortly hun... I do hope your ok..

AFM- We had OH 2 kids last night Bex 12 Kias 9 (yesterday) and my son 10 wow 3 kids... Its nice to have an active house.. hence the reason for being up sooooooooo early... They actually have dance central on now.. what time is it.. errrr 9.30 lol.. Not sure what the plan is today.. 

Well i shall chat to you ladies later

*


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea - Sounds busy! I know Sunderland got beat by City :rofl: Don't think Ian expected anything else lol.

Busy day with more unpacking for me.


----------



## NDH

Thanks Lea. My thermometer is on order from the UK, along with 10 OPKs and HPTs (I don't really need them, but it was only $4 more to get them included than just a thermometer) and should arrive around the same time AF is due. But it would be nice to not need it... lol.


----------



## xarlenex

Emma and Carron, sorry the :witch: came, huge :hugs: Fx'd for next cycle :)

Adrienne i'm very jealous of your trip to florida!! :lol: What yous planning to do while yous are there?

Amy I suffer from back headaches quite frequently, they usually leave me feeling really lifeless, hope yours left you quickly :hugs: Fx'd your AF shows on time so you can get right back into TTC :)

Wendy was it the man you set your sister up with that she had the date with? I hope it works for her :) I love everything spiritual, alot of my family are right into those kind of things, my uncle is a medium! It fascinates me. Fx'd that psychic is right! :)

Naomi sneak in their suitcase :haha: you doing anything nice for your birthday?

Its soo typical, i've got a day off work and its raining! On a good note, OH done all the washing and ironing while I was at work over the weekend, so just some hoovering and getting the sheets back on Kyle's bed and i'll be done! 
On a ttc note, my OH really has took it bad this month. One of his friend announced his partners pregnant again, and another of his best friends partner had a little girl on wednesday. 

Jeremy Kyle and a big cuppa tea, perfect monday morning :D


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael hows the new house coming along? Are yous able to decorate it yourself? I know some landlords aren't keen on it.

Lea sounds like its all fun at your house!! Glad your back :):hugs:

Natalie fx'd you don't need it! :)


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies sorry i havn't been on my OH has moved out for awhile we are going thru a very bad patch! how's everyone?? i havn't read thru the posts?? i have started temping but forgot a day and one day i got no sleep but still temped and got a mad high temp so it aint really going too well haha how's u wendy,lea,arlene,pinky,rachael any news????

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene - we are able to decorate ourselves if we want, the landlord just said preferably light colours though as they're easier to paint over than dark. Not sure if we'll bother decorating yet, we haven't decided.

The unpacking is getting there slowly. The bedroom still looks like a bomb site, but the rest of the house is getting there.

AF got me today so had some bad cramps, but went to sleep for half an hour and took some strong painkillers (that are meant for my back!) and they're not too bad now :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey everyone! Have just spent 7 hours at work and I'm supposed to be on flippin holiday!! Teaching is not as full of benefits as you would think!!

Yay *Lea* we share our special day!! I'll be 26 this year. I'm more like a child really I get so so excited about my birthday and write present lists quite early lol! I'm a bit peeved too but at least it's a bank holiday!! Will you be getting the day off?? I am, but I know my SIL will be working as she works for the NHS.
Thanks *arlene* I will be spending the day with DH as we will both have the day off, not sure what we will do, depends on the weather!! Normally go out for dinner and bits. And I don't blame you with your morning, good old Jezza in the mornings!!


----------



## xarlenex

I've always like the idea of having all the holidays teachers have as well! :lol:
I get grumpy if I don't manage to see Jezza a day or two a week :haha:

Rachael :hugs: Fx'd for next cycle. New house, new baby!


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie sorry to hear you and your OH are going through a rough patch. Hope yous get it sorted quickly :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Arlene. I've been getting them more frequently these past couple of weeks. I wanna say it's due to work, and the stress it's been causing. But I'm sure. I also know my blood pressure has been slightly elevated each time I go to the doctor, so maybe that's the cause too. I've been working out and eating better, so I hope to get that back on track. 


In some AF/TTC/body news, which is TMI, but I was getting lots of clear discharge today. Like, what it used to be when I was pregnant. Which got me all freaked out, wondering if it happened again. Ughh. I want this week to go by fast, so I can know what's going on. I can only hope AF comes, cause as much as I want another BFP, I'm gonna be terribly scared if I'm PG again. I know that can happen before AF as well, but it just freaks me out.


----------



## WendyJ

Evening ladies, hope we are all well :flower:

*Amy* Good on you for the walk! Wish i had the motivation. My hubby suffers a lot with his sinuses too, sometimes I lie in bed next to him and you can hear them squeeling! It's freaky! :haha: Like a whistling noise. Hope your heads a bit better and you will soon know what's going on with your body. I get a lot of clear discharge but deffo not pregnant x

*Adrienne* get packing then girl! Hope you have a fab time and remember and update us as soon as your back whether it's AF or BFP! :flower: x

*Naomi* I love Disney too! I'm a big kid at heart. What age of kids do you teach? Everyone always says oh I wish I was a teacher for the holidays but i'm sure it's not all fun and games! x

*Lea* I'm so glad you're back on here hunni, I fair miss you when your gone :hugs: Ooh i'm deffo gonna get myself Zumba with birthday pennies next month then! Hopefully get the wii fit too. Yeah the pyschic said she saw me pregnant in July, she said I'm not saying you will get your positive in July but you are pregnant then so you either just find out or your a couple of months gone so who knows! I really hope she's right! What's new with you missus? x

*Nat* can't wait to start stalking your chart! Like you've said though, hoping you wont need your thermometer! :flower: x

*Arlene* yeah it's the guy i was talking about for my sis! They had a really good 1st date on Saturday so he is taking her out for a meal tomorrow. I'm pretty certain they will be a couple from then! They can't stop texting each other, it's fair cute. He even bought her a big thorntons bunny for her easter! It's nice to see her so happy. And I love pyschics! I like to believe there is something else out there and if she manages to get the last prediction right I will be on :cloud9: Aww your hubby sounds like a sweatheart, mines is good at helping around the house too. He takes ttc hard too, I try not to get his hopes up anymore but it's hard x

*Sophie* so sorry to hear you and OH are having problems, really hope you's can work them out soon :flower: x

*Rachael* that sucks the witch got you! But like i've said before at least you can unpack without worrying what you can and can't lift for this month and hopefully next month will be your month :flower: I suffer hellish cramps too, it's usually nurofen then a hot water bottle in bed for me. I've got a feeling when AF shows up after so long it's gonna be a painful one! Not looking forward to it x

Well i'm gonna head off to bed. Not much happening here tonight, just been helping sis plan her outfit for her date tomorrow. In case you's haven't guessed by now my sis lives with me. Well nitey nite all, talk tomorrow x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Everyone

Sorry I havent been around much..... its starting to take its toll on me esp with my loss after trying for a while altho I know not as long as others. I just feel the more I am on this site the more I get obsessed altho I am updating my own journal every couple of days so your welcome to check up on me :) I just wanted to say hi and see how you are all doing well I hope. I have just felt like this cycle has gone quicker without being on here loads but I will still come on after my shifts done on weds so maybe thurs or fri for a couple of hours once a week and occasional on my own journal every couple of days and see how that goes each cycle, I dont want to leave completely as would miss you all :thumbup: Its just so hard to see my friends with that I started ttc from the beginning most of them having their babies now 

Hope your all well 

Altho I may end up being on loads next month lol 

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning Ladies.

Cramps are dying down, and unpacking is getting there. Got to go out and get some food shopping today as we finally have a working fridge. Hope you're all doing well.

Sorry for the short post, but still got loads to get done around the house xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Hellooooooooooo I have just read through some old post and thought i better reply as i said i would..

*Sarah* Hey Hope you are well. I suffer from PCOS too. I was diagnosed in Feb though scan and bloods. I'm not overweight tho, and i don't have any other classic signs either. My Cycles are regular well kinda.. sometimes i have 28 days, 29, 30. the only strange ones i have had is 2 over 1 year that has been 36. Apart from that they are normal lol.
What is your plan for ttc with PCOS?

*Fiona* I hope you are all settled in your new home now.

*Amy* I'm so sorry about your headaches hun. I do hope they give you a break. I hope things are easing down a little too. I do hope nx month is your month tho hun, after all you have been through that 1 month can make a difference.

*Carron* 3 weeks to do 2 essays WOW I hope you have managed to get stuck in to them! Sorry the :witch: got you. It's horrible when she comes, when you hope and pray for that :bfp: fx for your this cycle..:flower: I think i have missed something hun.. Why are you being referred to hospital?

*Shona* I'm sorry to hear about absess and infection.. I hate anything to do with tooth pain never mind 5. As for cheap OPK's just grab a few off ebay, i did. I think i got 20 for 3 quid. I don't think i'd waste my money and time on CBFM they sound a pain tbh.

*Sophie* What are you like. Your not very organized are you. Missing Important appts!!! Awe we miss you too when your not here.. your like the baby of us... The stress you put yourself under does not help you.. i keep telling you that tho don't i... i should know i was you a few years ago... over 8 yrs for me.. and stress defo played its part in it.. Thanks for your lovely words, you are sooo sweet.. yours will come hunni.. you just need to chillax...

*vonz* :wave: I'm sorry to hear about your mc.. :flower: Welcome to our thread!

*Arlene* Lol at your old post about me actually getting an early nite... Awe are you looking for a new house hun? What is with us ladies and new homes... Is it just for the extra luck on teh :bfp: front :rofl: new house new :baby: and all that!!! OOOOOh holiday shopping... That sounds great. Gym too.. I love my Zumba game on Kinect.. Defo the best purchase i have ever made.. Wow my body is killing me, forget the gym, get a kinect and zumba.. I just read your trying to convince OH to let you use 5-6k for a home business.. wow thats allot of cash to risk, i'm too sensible lol...
Boo to OH going away around Ov time!! Poor little Kyle, he has been through so much, i bet he is sick of specialist & tests! I hope he is much better now.
Awe i bet Kyle loves his bouncy castle..sounds like work was a true work out.. 
Thx for all your well wishes hun.. 

*As for One Born Every Minute.Lol...Not seen that one yet i dont think... i recorded them all on sky, i sat and watched 6 one after another last week. Its great, i have loads to still watch.. OH was doing the car in the living room while it was on, he said he'd be a good support for me when we have ours...Bless*

Queen Bee Our Lovely *Emma* Well i wish i had been drinking the day of the match, the only high i had was off coffee :rofl: and the lovely win.. sad they have had a defeat by liverpool now.. gutted.. Its the Derby nx OMG!!! i hate united..
I was shocked to read about your boss, what a complete arse he is.. He will be gutted if you leave them, but there loss.. I do hope you get this other job hun.. Better money too, and its round the corner from me lol.. can meet up and have a coffee.. Check you out lady, getting well clued up on the company.. it works tho.. OMG Em what are you like... All that time with no internet and it was down to you :dohh:.. we have all been there at one point tho...At leased it is back on... I am soooooooo soooooo sorry the ugly :witch: has come, what a cow.. Chin up hun, PMA PMA PMA is the way forward, we will all get our :bfp: we will.. I know how hard it is when af comes after so many positive signs for that :bfp: its sooooo heart wrenching it is.. I came on here for that extra support you just cnt get from our friends.. We can all support each-other on here.. Thats what it is all about... SUPPORT!!! I really hope you are ok hun.. Massive :hugs: and loads of :dust:

*Rachael* EDF are a good supplier hun. As for the council, dont they do eBenefit claims down there? in Manc they do it all over the phone then you go in and sign the forms, its all done and set up & in payment in 2 weeks.. I hope you get the PDSA Job hun.. I'm still looking for a job! See i told you hun to not worry bout the stuff for ya house, i knew you'd find some.. :happydance: for the £25 credit.. that was nice of them..

*Wendy* Wii is great exercise, if you keep that up hun thats the gym in your home.. When you look at it as fun its easy to keep up with. There is nothing worse than starting workout programs and leaving them bcos there boring.. Zumba will defo keep you happy and entertained!! You are terrible for sneaking on BnB when at work.. Naughty Lady :haha:
Blood in cm Agn.. God you must be going crazy hun. I would love to know how the hell you have got through 3 months of no AF. 1 month and id be in hospital.. thats me drama queen..
As for your cycle situation hun, like i said in pm's don't let them fob you off. Your have a right to know what is going on with your body hun..

*Adrienne *you have certainly covered all your bases.. Fx'd for your BFP this month! :dust:

*Nat* Hey not, long time no hear :rofl: I hope you get your :bfp: since you worked hard for it lol.. Yay for thermometer & OPKs i love em....


Right i think that is me caught up to my first post since i came back... I hope i have not missed anyone out.. I don't want to offend anyone.. So let me know if i have missed anyone...
I hope all the 2012 Babies club Crew all all well and working hard for there :bfp:...

:hugs: :flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower:
I shall post this and catch up with the last few days.....


----------



## WendyJ

Hey ladies! Wow another beautiful day, I though the forecast was rain! Not that i'm complaining lol x

*Shona* sorry you're having a rough time hun, try and stay positive. I know how you feel, I joined a thread when I first joined here and pretty much everyone on it got their BFP so it sort of just fizzled out where as I was still sitting here waiting to get mine. It can be hard but we will all get ours in time. Please do keep popping in, it's nice to have a catch up :flower: x

*Rachael * Sounds like you're getting there hunni! Have you had any word from the job at PDSA? x

*Lea* here was me thinking I had loads to read up on but it was just you waffling on :haha: I'm just kidding hun, I love reading your posts! What you up to the day? You got much left to do for your English or is it all finished now? Not much happening with me, busy working away (if you class being on BnB as working lol). Thanks for the advice hun, I will make sure I stand up for myself this time at docs, but if I don't cause i'm a wee shy thing really I will take my friend with me and go back again lol x

How's everyone else doing? Is there anyone near testing time? Feels like it's been ages since anyone was testing! Hope you're all well x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Lea. We're moving to Scottish Southern though, they're a lot cheaper than EDF!

Wendy - the closing date for the PDSA job is tomorrow, sent my application off so it's just a case of crossing fingers and praying.

Just got Holly's crate so set it up in the living room and have her in it to try and get used to it. Could be a long time before we've cracked it though, she's scared of the flipping thing :rofl:


----------



## Lea1984

*Morning Ladies*....:flower:

What is the weather like where you are? Its kinda sunny here, nothing to write home about really its windy...

*Emma* Hey hun, i just wanted you to know i'm thinking of you. I do hope your ok, i still not had a reply from you.. Please come back to the thread hun.. Missing the queen of the thread!!! Please don't feel down or angry..:hugs:

:wave: *Michelle*... I hope you and OH are well...:flower:

Its good to be back Ladies .. 

*Rachael *New house, New start how does it feel?.. I do hope things have settled down with OH Family now.. Yes they certainly did beat sunderland, now for flipping Liverpool to destroy us 3-0 ouch!!! I'm sorry the:witch: got you hun.. Baby making in your new house is unlimited now... I'm glad you are feeling much better today. Yay for working fridge hummm food sounds good, i better get out of my warm bed:hugs:

*Arlene *tx hun.. Hows working going & Little Kyle now? Awe that is typical, rain when its ya day off.. Awe Bless OH for feeling down, it is hard when ppl announce such news when you crave it so bad yourself it will happen soon enough.. :dust:... Awe for helping out too he sounds lovely hun!! I'm with you on Jeremy Kyle and a big cuppa.. you gotta love it.. some of the ppl on there make me laugh. Yep My house was busy busy Yesterday morning its nice to have a house full.. Once i got on Zumba they couldnt get me off it.. 10 am in the morning... Its great.

*Nat *your welcome...Its always handy to have OPK's in the drawer lol..I thought that too Nat when i ordered all my stuff, i bet Af wont come now i purchased all this... Fxd for you hun.

*Wendy *awe your sooo sweet! Oh no hayfever, lucky for me i have never had it! 
Zumba is a great workout it will be the best buy ever lol, its only cheap too.. Wii fit is good too, it can be very personalised so keeps track of everything for ya.. I don't have any scales anymore so i miss my wii board... You know what is coming, kinect is betteranyway :haha:... i had to say that... 

Wow summer pregnancy painful... July be an April/ Possible May baby thats us hun!!!!!! we were conceived.... Nice for the summer nx yr..I love summer baby clothes.. 
Nope i never guessed, awe thats cool your sister lives with you.. how old is she hunni? I've been busy with the kids cos we have bex for a week, they are all off school, my son has most of april off due to the bank hols and Easter.... 

I have took a more relaxed approach to this cycle, so much has been going on to think about it.. I got my College assessment in a few days boring!!! more tests.. i'm fed up with them already.. only a few more years lol.. How are you today hunni??? Hope your well after last nights talk hun..
:haha: your funny lady.. No just me and me long posts.. i'm terrible for them.. i just hate leaving ppl out... Nope hun i still have some English to do, i just dnt have the time to do it. I need to get it done soon i have my Exam nx month.. Ill fail it at this rate.. And wont get in college.. I'm still in pj and sat in me bed.. been on here since 9.30 lol.... it took me hours to read and write my posts.. its clogged up with mine now :rofl: Busy lol yeah chatting to us... Thats great get paid to sit on BnB... Well good for you, you tell them bloody docs to get there **** together, they don't get paid all that money to sit doing naff all.. Useless **** soz. They make me angry at them, making u Go this long... Let me at em, Let me at em, Let me at em.... Ill do it, ill tell them..

No text or action for me...Boooooo.. I'm due to ov i think lol

*Ladies only read your own, that way you wont get bored 
*
*If you are after fun and exercise go to Zumba or get the game/workout Ladies... Its soooooo good to be back..* 

*Sophie* Oh no hunni!!! I'm sooooo sorry to hear that hun. You know you can pm me anytime if you want to talk. It is best you get a break if things are not good.. I'm here if you need me hun...

*Naomi* Booo for spending 7 hours at work in the holidays.. That should be the beauty of being a Teacher, no school in the holidays.... Awe :happydance: we share the same bday....I'm Older it was my bday first :rofl: I'm 27 this year and still get id.. ppl think i'm a a teenager lol.. Awe i don't write list any more, no one would read them anyway.. Last year was the worse bday ever.. I'm hoping this one is much better.. I think i'm going to get hammered end ov....I have the month off lol, i'm out of work agn, i'm doing my English GCSE course work, i'm back to college in Sept so its all study for me.. PT work.. Boo for SIL Working. I worked all the bank holidays over Xmas, good Pay... Hope your well today hun...

*Amy* Awe the bloody headache still bothering you hun? Have you been docs? When your get clear CM that is fertile CM correct me if i'm wrong... could you be about to ov? your body sounds like it could be getting back to normal hun and the :witch: could come in less than 14 days.. Or if you are preg is could be the same.. I don't want it to sound horrible hun, but i really want the :witch: to come for you hun this month.. Let your body recover a little... Fx for a positive outcome for you sweetie...:hugs: Remember every preg is different tho... We will be here for you to support you either way!:flower:

*Shona* I'm sorry you feel down. It is hard, it must be harder for you due to your loss, but it will happen. Your body prob needed time to sort itself out. Just take things easy and relax as much as you can. Sometimes it can help being on here, and sometimes it can make it harder. were all here anyway when you feel up to it..:flower: Your not out this month are you?


I have noticed it gets very quiet on here.. what is going on ladies.. the support networks needs attention...
The weather has been beautiful, that was our summer ladies.. :rofl: it will be rain rain rain from now on!!!!


----------



## Lea1984

Rachael1981 said:


> Thanks Lea. We're moving to Scottish Southern though, they're a lot cheaper than EDF!
> 
> Wendy - the closing date for the PDSA job is tomorrow, sent my application off so it's just a case of crossing fingers and praying.
> 
> Just got Holly's crate so set it up in the living room and have her in it to try and get used to it. Could be a long time before we've cracked it though, she's scared of the flipping thing :rofl:

Np awe they are good too, i had them many years ago.. i owe them money now lol... Awe poor Holly... I hate them too hun, i dont blame her.. My 2 dogs wouldn't go in them if i put a joint of meat in there... I don't like them anyway...


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not a big fan, however she's left me no choice! If I leave her in the house when we go out she wrecks things, I've still not quite forgiven her for wrecking a £50 pair of my favourite Vans trainers, and if we leave her out in the yard she whines and makes noise. My old neighbour actually made a complaint to the council about her. So I'm hoping I can crate train her so that when I go out and have to leave her at home the place won't be trashed and she won't make loads of noise. It's at the point where if this doesn't work then I'm going to seriously have to consider rehoming her :nope:


----------



## Pinky12

Hello ladies :flower:

Sorry I have not been on but I have been a bit down and fed up tbh

Anyway, onwards and upwards! I am in a good mood today as I am only in work for 9 days before I have a 2 week holiday and a week of that will be in Majorca! Me and Gavin decided to book a week away and got a cheap deal for it :happydance:

I hope you are all ok, I am not going to read back as its been quite quiet anyway but I am back.

:hugs: thanks Lea and Wendypops for your messages :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome back Emma! Can you stick me in your suitcase?! Have a great holiday :D


----------



## Lea1984

Oh no *Rachael* that is not good. I remember when Sash destroyed everything in her path, she got slapped end off.. she is good as gold now and she knows better.. Teeko is good, he don't chew nothing.. he knows better too. For staffs they are brill dogs...

:happydance: *Emma* Glad to see a post from you hun.. Its fab your back.. No more disappearing from any of you ladies now.. Wow sounds like a nice Holiday hun.. can i get in your case, forget Rachel :rofl: You deserve a break hun, you work way toooooooo hard hun...

if anyone is sad fed up etc come and talk.. we ALL NEED TO SUPPORT eachother....

Hope your all well..


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea - she doesn't chew anything when someone is with her, she only ever does it as an anxiety thing when left alone. I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## Tweak0605

Glad to see you back Emma!~ :hugs:


I think deep down, I would rather have AF come this cycle. I know either way, if it takes 1 cycle or 6 to get pregnant, I'm gonna be scared about it regardless. Still having lots of clear discharge, so we'll see. I've decided not to test until May, if AF doesn't come before then. That'll be about 6.5 weeks after my D&C.


----------



## disneybelle25

Afternoon ladies :flower::hugs:

Aw *Emma* sorry to hear your feeling fed up hun, we are all here for youxxx Enjoy the break away, how lovely!!

Hey *Rachel* my mum and dad have a lab who was just as much trouble when it came to chewing when left alone. They found the best way to solve it was to put her in the kitchen with everything she would need, they even put the flippin radio on for her! Hoping Holly gets nice and used to the crate!

I teach 4/5 yr olds *Wendy*. Have 30 of them, is always an interesting day lol!!!

Good luck with your college assessment *lea*!!

Thinking of you *Shona*, it must be so hard but like the other lovely ladies have said, we are all here for support of you need and want it, sometimes I find time seems to stand still when I'm on here every day so I try to sometimes take a few days away!

Hope all the other lovely ladies are well, I'm still trying to get used to having such a lovely thread to read and look at, don't want to miss anyone out but I know I have,it's no intentional!!!:hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Phew, that's another day of work by with, I really feel like I wish my life away sometimes! 

*Rachael* ooh hopefully you will hear from them by the end of the week then. Really hoping you get it hun :flower: Have you tried the radio like Naomi suggested for Holly? My stepmum used to do that with her dogs, she would leave the tv on quiet so they thought people were still around. It worked! x

*Lea* I love baby clothes in general! Every time i'm in a shop I can't help but look, they are so darn cute! I know i'll spend a bomb if I do get preggers and it'll prob be a waste cause they grow so quickly in the first year. Aww you'll fly through your exam, i'm sure of it! You just need peace to get through your english work and it's not easy when you're looking after two kiddies at the mo. My sis is 23. We shared a flat together before me and hubby started dating then when we got our own place we told her she was welcome to come with us. I wasn't gonna boot her out just cause I met a guy. We are really close and her and DH get on brill so it's a good set up. We live in a 3 bedroomed house with a living room and conservatory so we never really see each other unless we want to, she's a quiet soul. It's great having the help with bills the now though, taking advantage of that while she's here! She's away out for her date now, really hope it works out for her x

*Emma* good to have you back hun! :hugs: But bad you for not replying to my text! :haha: I take it the plan you were talking about was your wee holiday? Sounds fab! I think a break away will do you the world of good, and who knows, being away from all the stress you might just be able to conceive and get your BFP! x

*Amy* I hope AF comes for you too then you know your body is getting back to normal and you can start a fresh new cycle and start ttc properly again. Look after yourself hunni :flower: x

*Naomi* I take it you teach quite well behaved 4 and 5 year olds? I think if i was teaching 30 wee monsters it would put me of ttc :haha: x

Well we've just had the plumber round to look at my shower. It's blooming useless. It's a thermostat one and gives really good hot water but the pressure is crap which I don't get cause the pressure in all the taps in the house are brill, takes me forever to wash my hair! So my option is either get a pump installed for about £200, this would solve the pressure problem but would obviously use up the hot water from the tank quicker or we could get an electric one fitted where how water wouldn't be a problem but it's a bigger job and would cost about £500. It's all money! There's so many little things I would like to do around the house but just can't afford it all at once. Think I will just go for the pump the now. Can always get an electric one fitted at a a later date.

Well I will stop waffling on now, getting as bad as Lea :rofl: Hope all you ladies are having a nice evening, speak soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Doesn't work! I've tried leaving the TV on for her and also tried leaving the cats in with her so she's not alone. She doesn't whine in the house, but she does chew. Can't leave her in the kitchen here as there is no door between the kitchen and living room :dohh:


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies, Can I join you ?
AF got me this morning so we are now on to 2012 baby.


----------



## WendyJ

Well looks like the cage is your only hope *Rachael*, hope it works! x

Hi *future_numan*! Lovely to have you with us. What's your name hun? If you pm some details to the lovely Emma (pinky) she will get you added to the front page. Sorry AF got you hun, have you been trying for long? Hopefully next month will be your cycle :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: future_numan, welcome to the thread :D


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on since before I have been unexpectedly taken to the pub lol. Thank you for all your comments and Wendy, it was your message and leas email from last night that made me come back on here. Thanks girls x :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Thank-you:hugs:

My name is Susan and I'm 38 yrs old:blush: DH is 42.. We have been TTC for 7 months.


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Susan! FX'd for you that next month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't been on. I've been busy packing for my vacation. I haven't had enough time to catch up properly. I just wanted to wish everyone well and I'll try and catch up on my phone while I'm away. Emma glad your back and I hope you're feeling better. And a big hello Susan. Take care everyone and talk to you all later.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, well sister's date didn't go as well as planned. They had a good enough date and held hands but they were both too nervous to kiss lol. I don't know he is giving her some mixed signals. I told her to ask him where she stood and he said for the moment its just mates cause he doesn't have that feeling right now but he does want to still hang out and see what happens cause he's not saying something wont happen in the future. She then got really upset so I texted pretending to be here to find out more what he meant and he basically said she's a lovely lass and but he doesn't know her well enough yet and would like to get to know her better and see where things go from there. So I don't know. He is coming round on Saturday to watch a dvd with her cause they feel they need a more relaxed date, the two of them are just so nervous! She spent the entire night after getting home lying on my bed with me as she said when she feels upset she just likes being around her big sis. She's a sweetie! x

As for me, CD92 and bigger all happening as usual :haha: Did have lots of ewcm yesterday so :sex: just incase but temperature dipped down again. I've given up trying to figure my body out now :shrug: 

*Emma* don't worry about it lol, glad we managed to persuade you to come back on. Hope you didn't get too sozzled last night! x

Well welcome *Susan*! Nice to have you here. I see your a Mum already, how many do you have? Don't worry about your age, age is just a number! My gran was 40 when she had my Dad and my grandpa was 62!! Best of luck hun :flower: x

Have fun *Adrienne*! Talk soon x

Well I better get off to work, how is everyone else doing this morning? Anything exciting to report? I'll no doubt be back on at some point during the day lol. Ta ta for now x


----------



## xarlenex

Popped on quickly to say hello, hope everyone is well :)

Welcome Susan :wave:

Adrienne, i'm jealous! :lol: enjoy florida!!

Sorry I don't have time just now to reply properly..Probably won't till tomoro :dohh: Off out to the gym and soft play with Kyle. 
Speak soon! Hope everyones busy :sex: :haha: or growing babies!

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome Susan :D Don't worry about your age, t'is just a number :D

Wendy - I'd be going insane if I was you :hugs:

Emma - Hope you're not hungover ;)

Adrienne - Hope you enjoy Florida! I'm so jealous!

Arlene - Enjoy soft play with Kyle. How is he doing?

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday :D

xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Happy Wednesday ladies! 

Looks like AF is right around the corner. I've been having some mild to painful cramping today. I've read that the first AF after a m/c could be painful, but I really hope that' not the case for me. Maybe it'll be making up for the fact that my D&E was really easy. Ugh. At least I know my body is getting back on track. 

Wendy - sorry your sister's date didn't go as planned. She sounds too sweet though!

Arlene - hope you enjoyed the gym and soft play with Kyle

Adrienne - have fun in Florida!

Emma - hope you had fun at the pub! 

And to everyone else, hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## tonkiss

hi ladys sorry aint been on been mega busy wit the kids being home how have u all been??? i was wondering if u could help me i had a bfp yesterday lunch time light positive so took a digi this morning and was negative with fmu so took another normal test 2 hours later and was stronger positive then yesterdays dont know what to think xx


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

*Amy*- Yes I had fun at the pub thank you, It was nice to get out and chill out for a bit. I really hope your fist af isn't too painful for you :flower:

*Belinda*- I think if you just give it a few more days then it will probably work itself out huge :hugs:

*Rachael*- No, I am not hungover, I had a few drinks but nothing too much. More tired then anything as I have been awake since 3.30 this morning and have been doing stupid things all day as a result of it. I even left my phone at home :haha:. Hope you are ok hun and the move went well x

*Wendy*- Thanks hun :hugs: still fed up but there is nothing I can do about that. I didn't get sozzled last night, I was very good and was asleep by 10.30pm :haha: Aw bless you with your sister, its soo cute x

*Arlene*- Hope you had fun at the gym and playing with Kyle :flower:

*Adrienne*- Hope you have a lovely holiday, I cant wait for mine :happydance:

:wave: *Susan*. Welcome to the thread x

*Naomi*- Hope your ok hun. Thank you for your lovely comments :hugs:

Erm.... *LEA*.... heeelllloooooo.... where have you dissapeared again! Get back on here and I might be able to fit you in my suitcase lol. Hope you ok hunni :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok as well. Sorry if I have missed someone out but big love to all the fab ladies on this thread.

Well I am half asleep at work at the minute and only an hour to go. I have to go home and sort out my house tonight as I have my gorgeous niece and nephew coming to stay tomorrow so have to make it baby friendly lol!

Once I give them back to their dad on Friday I am going to come home and get out the suitcases :happdance: so excited!! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Bet you're looking forward to your holiday Emma!

Tonkiss - Digi's aren't very sensitive so it may be just too early to test on one. Give it a few more days then try again.

Amy - I hope AF isn't too mean to you :hugs:

Lea - Where have you gone now? I'm betting she's just busy with it being the school holidays.

We're getting there slowly, I'm in the process of finally sorting out the bedroom - it's been a bit of a dumping ground, but now everywhere is sorted out it's time to sort the bedroom too.

Got a list of things we need to buy still, but nothing too urgent so we can get bits here and there. Hoping we'll get there soon :)


----------



## Pinky12

Yeah I am Rachael, will be glad for a break from work although I have a lot to do before I go!
It's nice to get the bedroom sorted as I always think a clean and tidy bedroom helps you sleep

I think I'm going to get some sleep now as my mood doesn't seem to be improving. Don't you just love hormones. Night all x


----------



## WendyJ

Evening ladies! You might not hear from me again after tonight, i'm going to win the double rollover in the lottery :haha: Just kidding, even if I did I would no doubt still be on here!

How is everyone? I'm doing good, the in laws have been round visiting for the last two hours. Mother-in-law doesn't get out the house much cause she doesn't drive so she likes to stay for a good visit when she comes round! 

*Arlene* How you doing hun? I would say hope you had fun at the gym, but the gym is never fun! :haha: How is Kyle doing? x

*Rachael* Glad the house is coming together! Does it feel a bit surreal living with OH now? How far away have you moved from your old house? Hope you are still able to meet up with friends etc x

*Amy* Hopefully this is AF coming and you can get it out the way. Hope it wont be too painful :flower: x

*Belinda* Hi hun, nice to see you back on here :) Digitals aren't as sensitive as normal tests, if you've had two normal bfp's it sounds good! Really hoping this is it for you. Take a normal test with fmu and see how dark it is and then you can take it a digital in a few days. Keep us posted! :flower: x

*Emma* sorry your still feeling a bit fed up, I bet your gorgeous niece and nephew will cheer you up tomorrow! What age are they? When do you go on holiday again? I'm so excited for you! Wish I was going abroad! x

*Lea* sending you lots of virtual :hugs: Hope things have calmed down hunni, you know i'm here for you x

Well i'm gonna get to my bed, hope you's are all having a lovely night. Talk tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Morning x

Wendy, don't you dare leave us lol. Aw bless your mother in law. My mother in law is the same, she doesn't drive so only really goes out at weekend. When we "pop" in, she throws a strop as we aren't staying for longer :haha: 

My nephew Josh is 6 and my niece Maya is 17 months so she will be sleeping in with us as she still wakes up. I am looking forward to it but concerned it will make me feel worse as Maya can be clingy which will be a bit upsetting at the min. :cry:

We fly out on 4th May but my last day in work will be 28th April. Thanks to all the bank holidays I only have 8 days left in work :happydance: can't wait!

Hope your ok mrs x x


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning ladies!! 
Hope you are all well :flower:
I'm off to work AGAIN, what happened to my flipping holiday!! And I am quite lucky *Wendy*, my class are really cute but I have to say not all classes are the same lol, some are cuter than others!!!:haha:

Well this is probably tmi but we are really going for it :sex: wise, didn't think we would because DH is running the London Marathon this weekend, which is the weekend I ov but he is making a real effort even though I know he is so nervous!! Really hoping my birthday present is a :bfp: just have to wait and see:coffee:

Hope you all have a lovely day ladies, wish the sun was still shining!!


----------



## xarlenex

Good morning ladies!

Wendy have you managed to sort your shower yet? I'm not sure I would like my sisters living with me, saying that they are only 7 and 9 :lol: maybe the guy just does really want to get to know her a bit better before agreeing to a relationship? 

Rachael hows your dog doing with the crate? (I cannot for the life of me remember her name..Holly? seems to ring a bell :dohh:) my dog loved hers, put her in it as a pup as part of her training and now shes attached, couldn't take it from her if we tried! I like your relaxed approach at moving into a house, my OH would not stop until everything was out and sorted, I could have slept for a week by the time I got to sleep. How yous finding living together then?

Belinda, just as the other ladies said, digi's aren't very sensitive. If you've had 2 positives then I think its fair to say congrats!!

Lea, you deserve a gold medal for those posts!! You ditched us all for that zumba..?! :haha:

Emma, think you deserve this holiday misses, bet it can't come quick enough! Hows things at work now? Hope they're better. 

Hope all our other ladies are doing well :D

Kyle and I are currently watching 'Once upon a forest' anyone watch it when they were younger? I remember coming across it on DVD when I was pregnant and buying it so I could watch it with the baby, this is the first he's let me put it on :rofl:

I'm due to Ov anytime now-ish and OH leaves tomorrow afternoon :( We :sex: last night will definately do it before he goes too, but its just now going to be enough. Oh well..I know it was going to be like this, this cycle! Oh..my cousin stayed in ours last night well Kyle was in bed to let us go to the cinema, and I called her to let her know where the calpol was if he woke up with a sore tummy (constipation!) so didn't realise until I was describing what cupboard in my kitchen it was that its right beside my Pregnacare conception and beyond vits :dohh: I know she would have seen it, I just hope she doesn't say anything. Really don't want anyone knowing! Silly me.. :lol:

xx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Naomi- I know the feeling with work. I usually get called in when I am off which is why I am very rarely off for more than a few days. Hoe its nothing too bad. Fingers crossed for you getting an extra special birthday present x hope the marathon goes well for your oh :flower:

Arlene- Work isn't too bad at the minute as most of the students have gone home for easter so they aren't causing us too many problems. We have a big rent instalment due at the end of this month which is causing an issue as most of the students don't recieve their loans in time.... but I will be on holiday then :haha:
I am really looking forward to the holiday as my last 2 weeks off work was June 2007!!! Think its well overdue! Big :hugs: misses for the oh going away.
Hope your movie is going ok x


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies im so sorry i have not been on i really hope use are all ok i feel like im abondoning use, my OH is moving out, we are still together (bearly might i add) i am just a lil lost lately im so stressed, i dunno what to do! the stress of everything has got on top of us! im so down i don't even feel like opking or temping or nothing, whats the point, if we break up i won't be able to get pregnant anyway! i have continued on with teming but forgot two day's in a row but just filled in temps around what my temp was im only cd11! me and my OH are normally so strong otherwise i would not be trying to have a baby as i would not want to bring a child into a unsteady relationship! we have always got on great and since being with my OH and living with him i have really grown up alot as he is alot older than me! anyway im just confused, maybe this is not ment to be, maybe thats why i havn't got pregnant! i hope all u ladies are ok, i aint forgeting use i just need some time away to sort everything out! im so scared i won't have my OH or a baby :-( but my OH is obviously so much more important to me! 


how's everyone?????xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone.... so Im off now til Sunday so I should be able to get on here a littler longer, WELL as long as I can bear being on here lol..... im finding things a little rough at the min. I have to go into north shields so will speak later :hugs: Hope your all well 

xxxx


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon ladies! Hope we are all well :flower:

*Emma* my mother-in-law is like that too! We usually pop in for five minutes on way to get food shopping and she always goes "oh, are you leaving" in a voice that makes you feel so guilty! lol. Bless her, she just likes the company. Hmm I know what you mean about Maya it's hard, every time I see a cute wee one it just reminds me how much I want one myself. It'll be good practice for you though! I'm doing great for holidays too, get the four bank holidays and then i'm off the week beginning the 9th of May. Can't wait! Not that we've got anything planned but we can play it by here. Ooh I had the freakiest dream about you last night! I will need to pm you about it x

*Naomi* how you doing hunni? Can't believe you've been called in again! How come? If there's no kids in you wouldn't think you'd need to be in doing anything. Do you get paid for it? Good on your hubby for the marathon, hope it goes well for him! I'm the same with the :sex:, this month we've done it 12 nights out of 25! If I was ovulating properly i'm sure i'd have a brill chance! :haha: Hoping this cycle is lucky for you x

*Arlene* Hey! Shower not fixed yet, waiting on the damn plumber phoning back to confirm how much pump is going to be (the option we decided to go for). Why is it when ever I want tradesman they are so slow! You think they would want the business! Three plumbers before this one said they would come give us a quote and none of them turned up! This one at least turned up but he was meant to phone back last night with price. Suppose i'll just need to wait till he calls. 

Yeah I don't think I could live with my sister if the age gap was that much! lol. But we are pretty close and shared a room for the whole 19 years I lived at home so i'm used to her being around. She could move back home but she likes the independence of living with me and i'm happy to have her around. We shall see how her date goes on Saturday but I was shocked to find out she paid for all the fricking meal on Tuesday! How ungentlemanly is he! Still it's not my business so I have to zip it :haha: x

If your due to ovulate any time now then I think you'll be fine with the :sex: your doing. Just try and fit another one in tonight or tomorrow morning. Remember the wee :spermy: last a few days. Fingers crossed you watch your eggy! Oh and i've never heard of that film :shrug: is it a famous one? I've got all kiddy books I fair liked the covers of put by for when I have kids, how sad am I lol x

*Sophie* Don't you dare apologise! You have so much going on right now. What age is your OH? I really honestly think you need to put ttc to the back of your mind for a little while and spend some quality time with your OH. Go out and do something fun and remind yourselves there is more to your relationship than the stress of ttc x 

*Shona* you come on as much as you feel like it hunni. You don't have to talk about ttc if your finding it hard, just update us on your day :) x

Well best get back to work, i'm bad for sneaking on here when no one is around but I never get much time at lunch by the time i've got home and made something to eat. Talk to you all later x


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops- :haha: your dream made me laugh :haha: bless. Hope your ok with me though, I wouldn't want it coming between us :blush:

Sophie- big :hugs: hunni. Everything will work out for the best in the end. You need to chill out hunnin and things will come back on track. More :hugs: coming your way.

Shona- As Wendypops says, dont worry about the ttc stuff. So, what are you doing in Sunderland today? :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Pinky12 said:


> Wendypops- :haha: your dream made me laugh :haha: bless. Hope your ok with me though, I wouldn't want it coming between us :blush:
> 
> Sophie- big :hugs: hunni. Everything will work out for the best in the end. You need to chill out hunnin and things will come back on track. More :hugs: coming your way.
> 
> Shona- As Wendypops says, dont worry about the ttc stuff. So, what are you doing in Sunderland today? :hugs:

Hmm, I'll forgive you this once seen as I don't have any evidence :rofl: Best get back to work, talk to you all later x


----------



## hemmysgirl

Hi everyone! :hi:

I just saw this thread today and I love it! Here's a little about me:

I am 30 years old and live in NW Ohio with my DH, who is 33. We've been married almost 5 years and decided to travel/work before we started a family. Well, we're back home now and on the road to LO #1! This is our TTC month #2.

I love the banner! I am adding it today :flower:

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: hemmysgirl. Hope you ok hun

Get back to work Wendypops :haha:


----------



## vonz

hey taylor! hoping tht its just a delayed BFP! :D:D:D


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Ladies!

Emma - I always prefer a tidy bedroom, helps me settle easier!

Wendy - It does feel a bit surreal still having OH come home every evening! I've moved about 25 miles or so from my old house in Newton Aycliffe, but in all honesty I had no friends there except one who lived 10 minutes away, and she never bothered with me anyway. I have more company now seeing OH in the evenings than I did there. Most of my friends are down in the Lincoln/Newark area where I used to live before my ex forced me to move to the North-East :wacko:

Naomi - Hope your OH does well with the marathon, and that you get your birthday present ;)

Arlene - Holly is her name, and she's doing ok with the crate. She's no longer scared of it and goes in it when I tell her to get in her bed :D Need to work on shutting her in it now, will start of for short periods then build it up and hopefully before long I'll be able to leave her and go out alone :yipee: FX'd that you've done enough for this cycle :hugs:

Sophie - We're here to offer support if you need it :hugs:

Shona - Hope you're doing ok? :hugs:

Hemmysgirl - :hi: and welcome to the thread :D

Anyone I've missed - I hope you're all ok? :hugs: Lea, it's awfully quiet without or vampire!!

AFM - House is getting there slowly, got a few bits we need to buy but should hopefully get them next week when OH and I both get money lol. I'm praying it doesn't rain as I have washing out on the line drying but the clouds don't look too promising!


----------



## WendyJ

hemmysgirl said:


> Hi everyone! :hi:
> 
> I just saw this thread today and I love it! Here's a little about me:
> 
> I am 30 years old and live in NW Ohio with my DH, who is 33. We've been married almost 5 years and decided to travel/work before we started a family. Well, we're back home now and on the road to LO #1! This is our TTC month #2.
> 
> I love the banner! I am adding it today :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!

Welcome to the thread! It's lovely to have you with us :flower: What's your name hunni? Sounds like you had the right idea, have some fun before starting a family cause once you have them you wont have as much freedom to travel around x


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* I went to work but i'm back on here again skiving! :haha: I'm so lucky I don't get caught or I would have a lot of explaining to do! x

Hey *Vonz*, you've not been on in a while, how's things with you? x

*Rachael* it's probably a good thing you didn't have many friends in your last place, made it easier for you to move that way. Hopefully you will be able to make some new friends soon and of course you have all us lot on here too :flower: x


----------



## hemmysgirl

Thanks for the welcome everyone! My name is Louisa. :winkwink:

Yes, we knew that family would rightfully take precedence once we started TTC, so we lived in different places and saw the country a little while we had the time and money lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy - it certainly did make it easier to move - I had no ties at all there, no friends, no job, nothing. OH has already decided we're going to have a BBQ with some of his mates and their other halves soon, so hopefully that will help me make some friends, and hopefully I can get a job too as that will help me make friends too.

Louisa - Sounds like you had a good idea getting the travelling etc done before you started a family.


----------



## hemmysgirl

Rachael--Are you building or remodeling? Sounds exciting! Do you like to shop? That would be the most fun part to me! :wohoo:

Also, GL finding a job. It's tough getting a job everywhere here in the US (I won't get started on THAT lol) BBQ's are great places to make friends; everyone is relaxed, there's no pressure. Hope your guy decides to have it....have fun!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Louisa!

We're not doing either! I've just moved in with my OH and we have a few bits we need as I don't have them from my old house, just silly little things like a rug for the lounge, kitchen bin etc.

And I LOVE shopping! What girl doesn't :rofl:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Just managed to get an arm free as my niece is a bit clingy as she has croup. She is now relaxed and sat next to me playing with a box lol. I will post a pic of her shortly as you will love her wild curly hair lol. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone..... yeah Im ok *sigh* am I a good liar? lol......

To be honest I get like this every last part of 2ww I have done it often enough now. It just really got to me, I put it on my journal. Couple of days ago at work a girl I started training with said a couple of weeks ago that she is pregnant and she didnt know, she had the coil taken out and had unprotected sex once and got pregnant. It has hit me so hard she doesnt know I lost my baby and she showed me a scan pic went to hospital the other day and baby is 13 weeks shes due 19th October (my wedding anniversary) and I would have been due 24th October :cry:

I just came home and started crying tried to pretend to be so happy for her and its killing me and feel like Im out for another month as usual. I even said to hubby we should stop trying full stop I dont know how much more I can take. 

Sorry to post this I dont want to bring you down 

xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Aw hun, don't apologise! It's difficult I know, If I was still pregnant then I would only have 2 weeks left before I would of given birth. It's heart wrenching but I believe things happen for a reason. Sorry I can't help you more. Big love to you and you know where I am if you want to chat x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Pinky12 said:


> Aw hun, don't apologise! It's difficult I know, If I was still pregnant then I would only have 2 weeks left before I would of given birth. It's heart wrenching but I believe things happen for a reason. Sorry I can't help you more. Big love to you and you know where I am if you want to chat x x

ah hun..... how insensitive am I? I forgot that you went through a loss too. I just see pregnant woman all the time and its so hard. Thank you hun..... Im so thankful that I have so much support from people I just get moments when it gets so hard. Lucky my husband is so persistent or we probably would have stopped trying by now. I just wish it was meant to be but unfortuantely not and I just feel like it will be months and months before it happens again

Gosh I need to snap out of this xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Don't apologise hun. It hits us all. I have been really down this month as well and struggled, I know its difficult to see a way forward but there is, I promise x x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Evening ladies, probably wont be on much tonight as I am shattered. Already in my pjs ready for bed.

*Louisa * it's pretty tough getting a job here too. I thankfully have one which i have been doing for eight years but I know so many people looking for a job and there just isn't really anything out there. Do you work hun? x

*Rachael* A barbeque sounds like a fab idea! Like Louisa said it's nice and relaxed and should be easy to mingle. Hoping you hear from that job soon too! x

*Emma* i'm sure you'll be knackered by bed time! I used to have wild curly hair too! And I started off blonde. Now i'm dark brown straight hair. Funny how it changes! x

*Shona* I know how you feel hunni, i've seen two scan pics today from friends :cry: You try not to let anything show as they have no idea i'm even trying but inside it kills me cause I want it so badly myself. I said to my hubby at the weekend that I wanted to stop trying cause I feel like we are putting in so much effort for nothing when i'm not even ovulating but he doesn't want to stop trying so i'm plodding along with it at the moment. I do feel really down too though. I just hope one day soon we both get what we are longing for :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

I just wrote out a huge reply and when I went to send it, I'd taken too long and it had logged me out..:hissy: I'm too frustrated to write it all out again :dohh:

I can't pretend to know how you ladies feel so just want to send huge :hugs:

Emma I hope your niece gets better soon, Kyle had croup not long ago and it is horrible! Does she have medicine for it?

So I have very 'fertile' cm.. when does that mean actually 'O' will occur?

xx


----------



## Pinky12

Wendy, I was shattered before I picked them up so I am half asleep now. Maya and josh look nothing like my side of the family as they are half Bolivian so have the dark hair etc. I have been in my pjs since I got back as it was easier to deal with Maya instead of being in my work skirt etc.

Arlene, she did have some medicine but has finished it now, she is still a bit gruff and I have been on snot control all night. She just seems to constantly be ill, poor baba :-( I couldn't tell you about your cm to be honest as I've never looked into that x

Big :hugs: to our other ladies x


----------



## xarlenex

Snot control :rofl: poor baby!


----------



## Pinky12

xarlenex said:


> Snot control :rofl: poor baby!

:)


----------



## wantingagirl

Emma thanks hun....... its funny (obviously not in the haha way) that you can be fine one moment and then it hits you the next. 
I hope your ok too hun..... my last friend from the group I just joined had her baby last night and so happy for her but so jealous 
at the same time like why cant it be me. I hope we all get there soon, tell you we so deserve to all get pregnant. 

Wendy oooh I love nights that I am in with PJ's on sounds lush. Yeah hun why is it that every way I turn there is a pregnant women! Hun my 
hubby is the same he thinks Im being silly and wants to keep on going and NTNP doesnt work for us we need to bed as much as possible to get pregnant
lol....... we will hun and the doctor better see you soon and doing something pro-active its so terrible the way they are treating you. I just feel like
I will never get pregnant but deep down I know we will I just want it now and we have all been so patient. 

Arlene I so hate it when that happens I have done that many a times and couldnt bring myself to retype it all or even remember! :haha:
Do you temp hun or use opk's or anything? Thanks hun that means alot like all the support has from everyone here. Im sorry that I havent been around so much 
but will be in the right frame of mind soon :hugs:

Big shout out to all the other ladies ones I have met and havent :) so much to catch up on lol......

xxxxx


----------



## xarlenex

I don't Shona, don't want to do anything like that just now. It would just stress me too much. I'm currently having niggly cramps, so I do think O is very near, which is great! Gives me a bit of hope this cycle! 
Don't force yourself to be back if you aren't ready, and certainly don't apologise about it!


----------



## Pinky12

:wave Lea, big :hugs: hunni x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Arlene hun.... I will see how I feel tomorrow. Im off now speak soon. 

I always got EWCM a couple of days before OV you will know the day of OV will be after your CM goes dry xxxx


----------



## WendyJ

I was lying on my bed typing a reply to Arlene and fell asleep :dohh: :haha: Just woke up cause hubby came home from footie, I was lying asleep with one hand on the keyboard! lol. Sorry about that.

*Arlene* You usually start getting CM two days before ovulation, did you have any yesterday or today the first day? I would imagine you will ovulate tomorrow by the sounds of it. Oh and I meant to say earlier I did the same as you once, I called my sister from work and asked if there was any chance she could bring my mobile charger up and told her it was in my bedside cabinet, of course didn't think till I hung up that my folic acid and pregnancy tests were in there! :dohh: Suffice to say I fessed up that night and told her we were trying lol x

*Emma* snot control sounds like fun! :haha: I'm sure they'll both be fast asleep now so you'll be getting some peace. Do you just have them for the night? x

*Shona* I know, I constantly think it's not going to happen and keep thinking the doctor is going to tell me I can't have kids but deep down I do think it will happen for me eventually. My sis keeps reminding me it's good i'm not pregnant now cause I don't want to have a baby the same time as everyone else is, it would be nice to have the lime light on myself when I'm pregnant instead of sharing it with lots of others lol x


----------



## bassit25

hay ladies just got back from hols and ever1 moved from pee positive but found the link so hope can join in the fun over here have u all been x x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy was it that boring replying to me?! :haha: I had ewcm wedensday too, but yesterday there were large amounts, so hopefully today then? :) Fx'd! my cousin is the type that really will think its okay to tell her mum, but my aunt won't be able to NOT ask me about it :lol: so i'll find out soon enough if she seen them. They'll assume i'm pregnant though because of the pregnant lady on the front, I'll just say they've lay there for years since Kyle!

my nipples are crazy sore just now, but they usually get sore after O..maybe its just overuse of them last night then? :blush: :rofl:

Hey Bassit :wave: I wasn't on the other thread your talking about but nice to have you here :) 

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd this is Ov for you Arlene!

Emma - Hope the snot control went well and you had a great night with your niece and nephew.

Wendy - I've fallen asleep the last 2 nights on the sofa watching TV :blush: Been a long time since I fell asleep on the laptop in bed though!

Shona - We understand it's hard for you hun, but we'll always be here if you need us :hugs:

:hi: Bassit, welcome to the thread :)

Lea - Hope you're ok? I miss our little Vampire :(

Everyone else - Hope you're all ok this morning? My back is sore so I'm thinking a day of Heavy Rain on the PS3 - not played that game in months and I've missed it!


----------



## xarlenex

I really like the sound of a day lazying around! But off to the gym for me. I've been paying £35 a month for a few years now and really need to get the monies worth :rofl:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Wendy, I have them until about 6pm tonight. Their mum is in the isle of wight? On a uni trip and dad has had to go to work. We are off to a farm today to feed some animals etc. Barely slept last night as Im a light sleeper and could hear poor babas breathing with her bunged up nose. Hope you have a good day, not long left til you have some time off lol

Rachael, snot control is still ongoing, trying to get the dried on stuff from overnight was interesting enough lol. Make sure you relax hun and don't make your back even worse x

Arlene, enjoy the gym x


----------



## xarlenex

Hope yous have fun at the farm emma!


----------



## WendyJ

The sun has came out to play! Hope it lasts! How are we all doing today? Nothing much happening with me as per usual but heard two people say how useless the doctor is that i'm going to see on Monday :( That's made me feel better, NOT!! Apparently you go in and tell her what's wrong and she just says "what do you want me to do about it". I said that's fine i'll just tell her! I'll say I want blood tests and a scan please :haha: Wonder if it'll work! x

*Arlene* I was totally bored replying! hehe. Nah I was just shattered for some reason, feel knackered all the time. Ooh sounds like ovulation for you! :happydance: I always have sensitive nipples though so no idea if that's a sign or not :dohh: Think it is for a lot of people though! Did you managed to get another :sex: in before hubby left? x

*Bassit* Hey hun! Nice to have you over here with us :flower: Sorry i've gone and forgotten your name :dohh: If you give Emma (pinky) your details she will get you added to the front page. How you doing anyway? Hope you're well! x

*Rachael* i'm lucky i'm not one of those girls that can fall asleep watching tv or i'd be doing it all the time! :haha: Once I lie on my bed though no matter what time of the day I drift off so easily! :sleep: No wonder your backs sore after the busy week you've had! Take it easy hun x

*Emma* Have fun at the farm! I love going to places like that. Father-in-law is a cow farmer so I love going out and seeing the baby calves, until the mothers want to chase me away :haha: Can't wait to have kids to take to animal places x

*Lea* come back hunni, we miss you :cry: Even if it's just to have a vent, go ahead! :hugs: x

Well I'm away again, still at work lol, will just check in later x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy really hope the doctor turns out to be more helpful! Usually for the first week after O I get sore nipples, then sore and swollen boobs. But as I said could just be overuse :rofl: Got :sex: in last night, hes at work today till 4, leaves at 7 tonight and the only way we'll get another go in is if Kyle goes down really early!
Your lucky to have the sun..we've had constant grey clouds threatening to rain all day!


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene, you just described the weather here :rofl: Had a few spots of rain when I went out to get a few bits from the shops. Going to have a lazy afternoon now though and then snuggles with OH when he gets home, and a lazy day tomorrow. Got told off for moving the drawers in the bedroom and he's told me to rest too, so I'm not going to argue! I have pretty much sorted out the whole house by myself as he's been at work so not like I've been lazy this last week, not to mention I packed my entire house by myself too!

Wendy - if she's that kind of doctor then tell her what you want and hopefully she'll arrange for it :D

Emma - have fun at the farm, and dried on snot must be the worst :(


----------



## Pinky12

I am so fed up, the past 2 months my period has been so weird. I start bleeding bright red from the first day but light for 5 days. Then it gets really heavy and really painful for another week. I don't know what's going on. I am in agony at the minute and just want to curl up in bed :-(


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe go see the doctor? Xxx


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* overuse of the nipples, i've heard it all now! :haha: Well sounds like you've covered your basis! Here's hoping the next two weeks fly by x

*Rachael* you sound like me! If you want something like drawers shifted you just do it yourself, I then get a row for it later too lol. It gets things done quicker though! Hope you're having a relaxing night.

*Emma* hun that does sound a little strange, my AF only ever lasts three days but it does get heavy with red blood and I get really bad cramps, always need nurofen. If yours are lasting as long as that I would go see your doctor and see what they think x

What's everyone up to this weekend? Anything exciting? Well i'm going head off and get the food shopping done but i'll no doubt be back later x


----------



## hemmysgirl

Haven't been on this thread for awhile....sounds like everyone is keeping busy! :thumbup:

Wendy----Your cycles sound a lot like mine. AF is so short, I used to worry about it. Have you ever had a doc tell you that short periods are a problem?

Arlene---overuse of nipples, eh? Not much to say to that :rofl:

Pinky---:hugs: to you...sounds awful!!!

Rachael---LOVE the Ps3!!!!!

DH and I are having a drink with family tonight in honor of his late uncle. Seeing his cousin and his wife beforehand for dinner (cousin's wife is preggo, so hopefully I don't get a twinge of jealousy going on). 

Tomorrow night I get to watch my cousin at Promenade. She is so beautiful, inside and out. And her dress....oh baby! Hot pink sequins on top, black and white polka dots on the long skirt...amazing!! It's a time where our town's high school kids wear their Prom dresses and tuxes and walk through a parade, so the town can see them dressed up before the dance....super fun!

Sunday.....not much, except ovulating :haha:


----------



## xarlenex

Louisa, you'll have to take a pic of the dress! I cannot picture it! Sounds like you'll have a fun sunday then :sex: :rofl:

Emma maybe the doctor could suggest something to help you, sounds like its lasting a really long time :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 

Rachael you deserve a few lazy days after all that, enjoy! :flower:

Never got :sex: in before OH left, ended up going to a pub lunch with one of the ladies from the gym..defeats the purpose of going to the gym I know :dohh: but I had bottled water and organic tomato and basil soup, so thats okay..isn't it?! :lol: By the time we got home and got his bags packed and tummy full his friend was at the door. Oh well!! :shrug:

As for the weekend, gym tomorrow morning then spend the day at my mum and aunts with her netball team of children :rofl: then one of my friends are coming to keep me company :) and unfortunately working 8am sunday :( has to be done! 

I spent £120 on a food shop on sunday and barely have a thing to show for it! 

xx


----------



## xarlenex

Oh and eastenders tonight anyone?! 

I'm looking forward to this story line being over!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Apologies but we have had some friends turn up at ours after dropping the kids back at my sisters so this is tghe first 5 mins I have had.

There is no point going to the docs as I did it last July/ August and got told it was just me and my body and there was nothing abnormal (hence why I didnt realise I was pregnant at the end of August as my periods were all over the place) I have been off birth control for 6 years now and had generally normal periods until last year. Then I had the mc and they went back to 28 day cycles and 5 days bleeding until these past 2 months!

I am going to apologise now if I am not around for the next few weeks. After realising that I would of been due to give birth in a few weeks time it has hit me hard with af being here and having my niece today. I am trying to focus on my holiday but easier said than done.

Arlene- Are you on about the whole baby thing? I dont watch it regularly but I knew it was going to happen soon. I might watch it on demand!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - BIG :hugs: to you! I'm so sorry for what you've gone through. I've been feeling way down lately too. Realized I should be between 16 and 17 weeks, and finding out what we would be having soon. If you ever need to talk, feel free to PM me! 

Still waiting for AF here. I'm 30 days post D&C, so hopefully she's gonna come soon. I'm resisting the urge to POAS as I know it'll be negative. But maybe if I do it, AF will come shortly after it?! It seems like that's what happens sometimes. We'll see how I feel tomorrow. 

And vent approaching. It seems like EVERYONE is freakin' pregnant. Seriously. I've had this jealously and angry streak this week. A friend from home, just had her THIRD baby. And all of them were unplanned accidents. Seriously. Why is it that she can have 3 healthy babies, yet I lose my first, completely planned, pregnancy. That's another cause of my downess this week. Ugh. I feel horrible feeling this way, but I can't help it. :(


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* & *Amy* i'm so sorry for what both of you have been through, you's are both such strong woman. I can't begin to imagine how you both feel but I know in my heart you will both have a beautiful healthy baby of your own in time. For now if you ever need some distance you's take it, but we will all be here for you for comfort and support whenever you need a friend :flower: x 

*Louisa* Doctor has never mentioned short periods being a problem but then I don't think they've ever asked me how long they last for :shrug: I've got an appointment with them on Monday to discuss my really long cycle so I will see what they have to say then. Hope you're enjoying your family drinks :) x

*Arlene* that was a really healthy lunch! Unlike my dinner! I had garlic mushrooms with melted mozzarela cheese, chips and cheese and a chocolate mousse desert thing :dohh: Knew I shouldn't have but hubby and sis kept telling me i'm alllowed a treat. I just can't help it, I love my food! Ooh and Eastenders was good! About time that blooming storyline ended. Can't wait for Monday's episode now.

Well i'm off to bed, nite nite ladies, talk soon :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all,

Just want to send out a big :hugs: to all those ladies feeling a bit down or low at the moment. I was like that at the beginning of this week so know how you feel, but can't imagine what you must have gone through *Emma and Amy* so an extra :hugs: for you.

OK well I'm off to London now for Adam's marathon so won't be on here all weekend. Have a lovely weekend everyone, hope the weather is nice for you all!
Bd'd again last night as I think I'll ov n Sunday or Monday and Adam wont be in any fit state to :sex: !! Come on little :spermy:!! Let's hope it's enough this month!!

xx


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks ladies and bug :hugs: Amy

I am not feeling much better today and I see myself taking silly things personally which is not like me. I pride myself on not letting my hormones get the better of me and over react to thing etc but the past few days I have noticed this. Its not to do with any of you ladies on here.

Anyway, I am having a cheeky glass of wine at home whilst cleaning this afternoon and will be going to some friend tonight and having a few drinks to try and chill out.

Hope you are all having a great weekend and sorry I keep putting a downer on things. Been missing all you ladies on here :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Hope you have a great evening out with your friend, sounds like you need a night out xxx


----------



## Pinky12

And now Im crying like a complete knob! I hate hormones!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Emma :hugs:

xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Emma huge :hugs: hope you have a great night and feel better soon xx

Amy totally understand what your saying about poas and :witch: will show just after, happened for me a few times. Hopefully she shows soon so you can get back to ttc. As for pregnant people, we've have no briefs at work and i've spent the majority of my shifts lately in the baby aisle. Its hard to constantly see newborns, or just curious mums to be stroll up and down rubbing their tummy. You'll have your sticky bean in no time :hugs:

Wendy thats alot of cheese! :lol: I love it too, chips and cheese with lots of salt and vinegar, thats my downfall :rofl: Eastenders was good but they tried to put too much into a single episode, that should have been a double. Or an episode just about the ronnie/kat thing. Kat is an amazing actress!

Naomi fx'd those little swimmers will be waiting for your eggy!! :D

Afm: Well i'm pretty confident I ovulated yesterday! ewcm is gone, and boobs are aching as usual. I'm happy with that instead of tonight/tomorrow. Next 2 weeks are going to drag!

Hope everyones having a nice weekend :) I've just dropped Kyle off at my mums, got a little ironing n tidying to do then relaxing n bed for work tomorrow. I'm debating whether or not to have a nice bubble bath?

x


----------



## WendyJ

Aww girls I will come on and post properly later but for now i'm tackling my housework cause i'm in a foul mood. Ex hubby just texted me saying he's just got engaged to that b*tch of a girlfriend of his. I just said congrats and left it at that but I can't pretend i'm happy about it, I can't stand the lassie neither can any of ex's friends. But I suppose she is pregnant to him so I should have seen it coming. Grrr, don't know why i'm letting it bother me but I just hate the girl so much and he could do so much better x


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Wendy :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hi Ladies.....

Sorry I havent been around much but Ive been really down the last while! Between still TTC & now having no job Ive been feeling pretty useless! I was feeling like what was I bringing into our home....no money & not even a child for me DH :cry: I know its stupid to feel that way but being home alone all day (on the other side of the country from family & friends) was really getting me down! Crap couple of weeks but Im doing better now! 

Called a friend of mine & told him how down I was with nothing to do & as it happens he has just started a new business so hes going to give me some of the admin work to do!! And I can do it from home too!! :happydance: so at least I have something to get me up in the morning!! 

Also spoke to DH & of course he told me I was being silly but he understood how I was feeling so hes now aware & is making more of an effort to get out & do stuff together in the evenings!! 

We have taken it easy this month on the TTC but Im in my fertile period now so we are DTD everyday, not holding out much hope this month but thats ok!! We have a weekend away planned with friends for the start of next month so next month will be a new start!! 

Hope you are all doing ok......havent had a chance to read through the posts to catch up but hoping to get a chance tomorrow!! 

My parents are arriving to visit for a week on Monday (really excited!!) so I may not get on much! Thinking of you all! 

Huge thanks to Wendy for the concern :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies how are ya's doing i missed use! me and OH are still a bit off and it's my grandmother birthday in afew days she died in october so i aint feeling the best! i have lost 7 and a half pounds in 3 weeks  and im due to ovulate any day now! im temping (badly) an doing opk's! i went to my doctor's and she is after putting me on progestrone pesseries as i have a short lp (11 days) so gonna start taking them after i ovulate. 

how's all u ladies doing? im sorry i have not been on i am just not feeling the best the last while im drained! any news??? xxxxxxxxxxx

loads of :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! I'm in a much better mood the day, sorry about my rant yesterday! The newbies wont know my past with ex-hubby's fiancee but believe me she is a nasty piece of work who has caused so much trouble between ex and his friends. She basically wants him to write his old friends out of his life completely. She has been constantly pressurising him to propose and he kept saying he didn't want to. Only a month ago he told me he wasn't going to give in and wanted to wait a year or two then all of a sudden he proposes yesterday. He obviously gave in! She makes him do everything for her and he doesn't have much of a life now. It's a shame cause he's a nice guy. Anyway, not going to waste any more breath on the matter! He will learn from his mistakes no doubt.

*Naomi * how did the marathon go? Hope hubby isn't too sore! Fingers crossed you've caught the eggy this month! x

*Emma* how you feeling today hunni? Hormones are a nightmare! I find myself crying sometimes when i've been fine and laughing like an hour before! Hope you had a nice relaxing night at friends house :flower: x

*Arlene* Kat is an amazing actress but some of the faces she pulls makes me laugh! I can't help it lol. I agree, why throw Max and Tanya into that episode! It should have just been about Kat and Ronnie. Looking forward to Monday's episode! I spent two hours ironing yesterday and it doesn't even look like it's made a dent in my ironing pile :dohh: Really should do it more often! x

*Rachael* How's your back hun? Hope you've been resting up! Where are the kitties now then? Still in the kitchen? lol. You had any joy convincing OH to keep one? x

*Fiona* Lovely to have you back hun! :flower: I totally understand how you are feeling, great you are going to get some admin stuff to do! That will keep you going until you can find a more permanent job. Have you applied for any? Aww that's nice you've got your parents coming, that's probably just what you need! Some time with them :hugs: x

*Sophie* Well done on the weight loss! That's fab hun :thumbup: Is OH still with you or has he moved out? Really hope you's can patch things up. I don't know why but the link to your chart doesn't work so i can't stalk you :( x

How is everyone else doing? Anything exciting to report? Well my sis and the guy i was setting her up with are now officially a couple! :happydance: Looks like the psychic was right!! Sooooo hope her final prediction of a BFP comes true for me! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Pinky12

Hope everyone is ok. I just wrote out a reply to you all and then my computer lost its internet connection and I lost the post!

So hope you are all ok and I miss you all big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Naomi - FXed for you! Hope you catch that egg! How did Adam's marathon go?

Arlene - FXed for you too! 

Fiona - big :hugs: Glad you're feeling better now and I'm glad your friend can get your some admin work to do! That sounds great!

Sophie - Congrats on the weight loss! That's awesome! I've got my fingers crossed for you too!

Wendy - That girl does sound like a piece of work. I'm sorry you were feeling down about it! He will definitely learn. That's awesome news about your sis and the guy! Hopefully the next thing will be your BFP!!

Emma - I hope you're doing better! Big :hugs:

As for me, still waiting for AF. 31 days post D&C today. And it really doesn't feel like it's coming. Besides the painful cramps I had last week, that's all I've felt. If I'm going by the cycle I had before I got pregnant, it would be due Wednesday. I did take a test Saturday morning - BFN. So, if I don't get it this week, I'll test again Saturday. 

I also worked all day today. It's the joys of being salary - I don't get paid for it either. And I have a feeling this will be a long, tiring week since the conversion of the computer system happened today, and everyone will be trying to figure out the new system. 

And if anyone wants to add me on Facebook, just send me a PM! I see a couple use it. I'm on FB ALL the time. I sorta have a FB addiction! :blush:

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! :)


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Hope we are all ok on this sunny morning x

Right, to all you fantastic ladies out there who are feeling low or are having problems at home big :hugs: are coming your way. I promise that things happen for a reason and goodness will come from all the hurt and pain you are going through. So *Sophie, Fiona, Shona* and all you over ladies I am sending huge hugs and PMA your way. Come and vent to us as much as you want and maybe we can add a distraction to the stress you are going through at the minute :hugs:

Well, as for me. I think I may of smacked myself out of my mood with much thought and help off *Wendypops*. I was being silly letting someone else upset me and affect me who does not matter in my life. :dohh: It was stopping me from coming on here so much as I was taking silly things personally and have decided that I am important, not them!!

So I hope you have all had a good weekend, I feel like I have not stopped at all! Although I managed to get my sewing machine working that was given to me from Gavins nan. It took me 4 hours to clean it and get it up and running and I was so proud of myself :haha: :happydance: All my life I have never been able to work one and to get it working last night was a huge achievement.

*Wendypops*- I hope your appointment goes well today and thank you for being such a fantastic person :flower:

*Rachael*- How is your back doing? I hope you haven't been doing too much with the house. Are holly and the kittens ok?

*Arlene*- Are you and Kyle ok with the the oh being away?

*Fiona*- Huge :hugs: Glad you have managed to get some admin work. Do you temp or anything to help track your little eggy?

*Sophie*- Congratulations on the weight loss and I hope your mood manages to pick up shortly hunni.

*Amy*- I know what you mean about the facebook addiction and I am sure there are a few other girlies on here who are the sam :haha: I know how you feel about working for free, its frustrating! Hope you are ok x

*Louisa*- I hope the prom went well? I hope the jealousy stayed at bay for you x

Anyway, I am off to get more work done as I have a huge amount of work to get through before I go off on holiday. Huge :hugs: again ladies x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Fiona - Hope you're feeling better and it's good to have you back :hugs:

Sophie - Well done on the weight loss and I hope you and OH sort things out :hugs:

Wendy - FX'd that BFP prediction comes true for you! Hope the doctors goes well!

Amy - I hope AF shows soon so that you get on with TTC again :hugs:

Emma - Glad you're feeling much better and well done on getting the sewing machine working :dance:

Kittens are still in the spare room, but they're no longer confined to the laundry hamper so they can escape! One of them was limping a little last night so hoping it settles down or that will be a trip to the vets I can't afford :dohh: Holly is fine, settling in her crate nicely, just need to now get her used to being in it when I leave the room. I feel this will be the hard part.

My back is much better thanks, got a few things done over the weekend and have more things to get done today. Seems to be none stop lol

Hope you're all doing ok? As for TTC - I have no idea what CD I'm on, no idea what my temp is or when I will ovulate! Going to test May 11th if no AF by then :D

xxx


----------



## vonz

fxed for everyone this month! im still wondering if i'll O after the miscarriage in Feb and no sign of O on CD16! PRESS IN EVERYONE! hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi Girls! How are we all?? Well, I finally got a good doctor!! :happydance: She was so nice and helpful. She has booked me in to go back on the 28th to get some blood taken. She is going to test me for five different things, thyroid problems, progesterone etc. She says usually she would do a day 2 of AF test and then a day 21 test but obviously she can't do that for me when i'm not having an AF. So she said we will just take blood and see what results she can get from it. In the meantime if AF arrives she is still going to do tests on me, just the day 2 and day 21 test instead. Finally I feel like someone is doing something for me! She even offered to do pregnancy tests for me whenever I wanted one done to save me money lol. So roll on the next couple of weeks and hopefully i can get some answers! 

Anyway, what's fresh with all you ladies? Hope everyone is well :flower:

*Amy* Hopefully your AF will show right on time and that way you will know your body has gone back to its usual cycle. Much easier to keep track on things when you know when your due! As for FB, i'm an addict too :haha: Saying that I think I spend more time on here nowadays! lol x

*Emma* Thank you for the lovely compliment hun :hugs: That's what friends are for :flower: I'm pleased to see that a good result has come from my suggestion too! So no more stressing for you hunni! And well done with the sewing machine! I don't have the first clue how to work them lol. Wish I did cause I never get trousers the right length for my wee legs! x

*Rachael* Did i read somewhere you are having more kitties? How did it happen that quick! :haha: I would want to keep them all, far too cute! How did you manage to lose track of your cycle? lol, has the move confused it all cause you were temping weren't you? x

Right I best get some dinner, talk to you all soon :) x


----------



## WendyJ

vonz said:


> fxed for everyone this month! im still wondering if i'll O after the miscarriage in Feb and no sign of O on CD16! PRESS IN EVERYONE! hope everyone is doing well.

Fingers crossed for you too hun! Do you chart? Hopefully that will show ovulation for you soon :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Don't have time for a big reply, came on because I remembered Wendy had an appointment, really glad it went well! :happydance: and yay for the free pregnancy tests :haha:

Fiona thats great your friend could set you up with some work! :)

Sophie hope you and OH get back to normal soon! And yay for the weight loss :happydance:

Emma glad your back and feeling better!! Glad wendy helped get you back :thumbup:

Rachael is your OH letting you keep any of the kitties?! Fx'd its new house new baby for you!!

Off to the cinema to with OH to see Scream 4..I love the scream films :D

Hope everyones doing well :)

x


----------



## WendyJ

Aww thank you for remembering *Arlene*, I really appreciate that :hugs:. I used to like the scream films (as long as I didn't watch them before bed!) but after watching the spoof version of them I can't take the proper films serious anymore as I keep remembering the stupid parts from the spoof! :haha: Hope you enjoy it though x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Vonz- Fingers crossed for you hunx

Rachael- Oh no about the little kittys hurt leg :( thats the last thing you need at the minute. You will be non stop with the new place, there is always things to do and find better places for thing lol.

Wendypops- so glad the doctor is doing something to help you so you can get answers :happydance: hope you had a lovely dinner x

Arlene- your going to miss eastenders. I am quite interested in what is going to happen. Hope you have fun at the cinema x

Well I have only got back from work half an hour ago and just had tea after doing my staff appraisal and objectives, I just have mine left to do now :( My meeting hasn't been booked in with my manager yet for it but with me being off I best get it dine as he has a habit of dropping things on me last minute. 

I went onto google street view today and viewed my hotel and the area around it. We are soo close to the beach and it looks so peaceful. I only have 6 days left in work now :happydance:

Hope you all have a lovely night x


----------



## xarlenex

Good morning all :)

Scream was.. Well the same as every other one, but that was the point of the movie! A lot of people were sayinf it was crap but if they had done it any different then it wouldn't have made sense.

Emma yeah I missed eastenders, caught the last 10 minutes on bbc 3 so I'll watch it all today when I finish work before the wee man comes home from his silly excuse of a fathers! I didn't think of doing that with googles maps, gonna check my own hotel now! Right beside the beach, ideal :D 

Wendy is the doctor going to try anything to bring your af on? I've heard other ladies say they've had to do this. I liked scary movie the original but it got too much after that!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy - Glad you're finally getting something done!

Emma - Not long now until your holiday!

Arlene - Hope you enjoyed your film!

I have 2 female cats Wendy, the long haired one is pregger now!


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Arlene- Eastenders certainly tugged on my heart strings in places so have a tissue handy! I dont mind the scream movies, its nice to see what they have come up with different each time lol. Hope work wasn't too bad for you :flower: I didn't think about google street view until Gavin said he had been on it. Its really good x

Rachael- Its two weeks tomorrow till my holiday :happydance: Oh wow, your other cat is having kittens... thats soo cool! I love having kittens about. I hope you are out in the sun on this beautiful day x

Hope every one else is doing ok. Where have all of our ladies gone :cry: please come and say hello x


----------



## Rachael1981

Been out with Holly and got a few bits from the shops. Had a phone interview for Lloyds TSB this morning, should hopefully find out within 48 hours if I've passed that.... here's hoping!

Might go and sit in the yard for a bit. Definitely think the beach is on the cards this weekend :D

xxx


----------



## disneybelle25

Afternoon all! Can't believe how hot it is! Just chilling out in the garden today nice:thumbup:
Well hubby finished the marathon, it was quite hot so he wasn't as fast as he would have wanted to be, but he finished which is the most important thing! I'm so proud of him:happydance:
Just ripping out some more of our kitchen, having to buy it in stages as just don't have the money lying around it's all coming together now so I'm getting all excited!
Went to look round a couple of baby shops yesterday to think about prices of bits, I know it's so early with our NTNP and I'm setting myself up for disappointment but dh is so into it now that I don't want to lose that with him!
So how are you all?
*Arlene* I'm scared of my own shadow so have only seen 1 scream movie, dh loves horrors though so he really wants to see it, glad you enjoyed it!
*Rachael* hope the interview goes well, got my fingers crossed for you:flower:
*Wendy* glad you found someone helpful at the doctors, hopefully now things will get sorted for you!:flower:
oo *emma* I'm jealous, sounds like you will have a wonderful time!!
*Lea* only a week and a half til our birthday!! :cake: lets hope the weather stays like this for it, I'll be having a bbq!!
Hope everyone is OK :thumbup:


----------



## abbynow

Hi all,
i'm just looking for some answers. i'm new here 

My last period was on the 29th of March and my hubby and i did the dance on the 10th of april which worked out to be my most fertile day.
I started cramping 2 days later. some where so bad i started having back aches.
So now it's on and off for the last 7 days. My period is not due till the 26th of April. i did a test at the doctors which was negative. He said it might be too soon since i have about 9 days till my next one. yesterday, i started to get wet and then comes the white pasty discharge. i'm completely confused.

Please shed some light into this for me as i really hope i'm pregnant.

Thanks
Abby


----------



## WendyJ

Evening ladies! Hope everyone is well. Been one hectic day for me so only just getting on properly now. Work is just a nightmare with folk being off, just can't get through the work load. Then I came home to my sister upset, her relationship didn't work out :( It's a shame but he's totally leading her on! One minute he is snogging her face off the next saying he's not sure he wants to be in a relationship so she's done the right thing and told him they should just stay friends. It's a shame cause she liked him but there's no way she should feel like she is being picked up and dropped whenever he feels like it. She's a pretty girl and can do so much better. One of my best mates called round at 6 so me and her cheered my sister up a good bit by being stupid. Hope she doesn't let it get her down too much. 

*Emma* Did you manage to get your appraisal sorted? Hope you're feeling a bit better now, don't want to be ill for your hols! :hugs: x

*Arlene* Glad you enjoyed the film, wonder if they'll make anymore. 4 is quite a lot for a serious of films. I missed Eastenders too! Had a bath and then conked out, will need to try and watch it on iplayer. When do you go on your hols again? Docs didn't mention anything about bringing AF on but she did say she wanted to figure out the problem before doing anything cause said if I just had an AF there's nothing saying I wouldn't go another 3 months again, hopefully i'll get some answers x

*Rachael* aww how cute there is going to be more kittens! Thank god you don't live close by though, my sis has been bugging me all day to get one! And at the same time my hubby is trying to persuade me to get a husky pup :dohh: I feel like such a bad guy saying no to them both! I will prob give in eventually. Ooh that's good about the interview! Fingers crossed for you hun. No word from the other job? x

*Naomi* I know it's been gorgeous here too! Hoping it lasts for my easter hols. I know what you mean about your kitchen, there's so many little things I would love to do in my house but I just don't have the cash to fork out and do them all so instead hoping to do one thing a year unless we come into some cash. Sick of being skint when we both work so hard! x

*Abby* Hi! That's a bit of a tough one cause everyone is different. Do you temp or do opk's to know you definitely ovulated on that day? I'm wondering if you maybe didn't ovulate till the day you got the cramps? Hoping a BFP is coming your way though! x

*Lea* I'm always telling you but I miss you on here hun, hope you'll be back properly soon :hugs: x

Well there hasn't been much luck in this thread so far with BFP's! Is there anyone near testing or in the tww? Hope one of you lovely ladies gets one soon :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies...

Hope everyone is ok... Well i am the terrible one for disappearing.. So much has gone on over the last week. Just needed time away and then teh kids being off school too... Well the heads up from me.. I have been taking my temp daily, regardless of how stressful things have been.. Sadly i didnt Ov this month.. i guess thats the PCOS.. and the reason for over 8 years and no :baby: looks like i ov now and again!
I'm cool, still looking for work, i have a job interview tomoz at a care home.. I do know its not a quick turn over with these jobs but i have to start somewhere.. 

MASSIVE thanks to Emma & Wendy you are both fantastic support and brill friends to me.. Thanks hunni's :hugs:

The weather has been soooo lovely to us here.. We went to the beach over the weekend, it was great fun.. I really enjoyed it.. it was a laugh.. Me and OH decided to have a race on the beach, my driving his car while he controlled the petrol BAJA ( remote control car) i managed to get to get to 45mph when the Baja started to fall behind.. lol i'm such a big kid.. oh by the way, there was ne one near us when we was racing..

We watched many idots weaving in and out of each other racing real cars, i was waiting for an accident to happen.. it never did.. it looked like a car show them all driving like mad eds... 
I did drive the Baja (remote control car) at speed, i tried to stop it and ran straight into my foot, well i tried to stop it hitting our real car, thinking i could stop it, i under estimated the speed and knocked myself over, i managed to stop myself hitting the deck.. OH got it all on camera tho.. Funny or what..

Anyway.. i'm not sure if ill read back its too much to go through.. so i will say thx ladies for thinking bout me when im away, and hope all you's are all doing well...


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Rachael- ooh, fingers crossed for the interview. I hope you get it! I am off to the beach this weekend too with my best friend and her boy. Hope you have fun at the weekend x

Naomi- Hope you had fun in the sun today. I was dying to get out in the sun today but was waiting for some people to turn up for a meeting at 1 and he didnt turn up until 4!! I know what you mean about buying things and looking at things. Gavin wont let me buy anything until we get our BFP's. Suppose it makes sense lol.

Wendypops- I have managed to write up most of them apart from my own but I have to carry out the meetings with all of them. I am still not feeling great at the minute but i am sure I will perk up. Sorry to hear about your sister but she has done the right thing. There is no point being dragged along by someone. Try not to stress out too much at work hun x

Lea- Hey hunni. Hope your ok, i'll be responding to your txt shortly but big :hugs: hunni x x x glad to see you on here x

Well ladies, I have been out for tea tonight as I didnt want to cook with feeling ill and had a nice night chilling out. I am going to head off now and get some sleep as I have just had a beechams and need to get some rest. Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

disneybelle25 said:


> Afternoon all! Can't believe how hot it is! Just chilling out in the garden today nice:thumbup:
> Well hubby finished the marathon, it was quite hot so he wasn't as fast as he would have wanted to be, but he finished which is the most important thing! I'm so proud of him:happydance:
> Just ripping out some more of our kitchen, having to buy it in stages as just don't have the money lying around it's all coming together now so I'm getting all excited!
> Went to look round a couple of baby shops yesterday to think about prices of bits, I know it's so early with our NTNP and I'm setting myself up for disappointment but dh is so into it now that I don't want to lose that with him!
> So how are you all?
> *Arlene* I'm scared of my own shadow so have only seen 1 scream movie, dh loves horrors though so he really wants to see it, glad you enjoyed it!
> *Rachael* hope the interview goes well, got my fingers crossed for you:flower:
> *Wendy* glad you found someone helpful at the doctors, hopefully now things will get sorted for you!:flower:
> oo *emma* I'm jealous, sounds like you will have a wonderful time!!
> *Lea* only a week and a half til our birthday!! :cake: lets hope the weather stays like this for it, I'll be having a bbq!!
> Hope everyone is OK :thumbup:

Hey hun.. Awe i know, 10 days to go. then i'm officially old.. We said that today me and OH. if the weather is nice well have a bbq and plenty of Alcohol and Loud music...Well done hubby for finishing the marathon in this weather

Hope your well hun


----------



## Lea1984

Awe thx emma hun.. If the weather stays nice well be back down to the beach on weekend agn.. hope your well hun...


----------



## WendyJ

:happydance: Yey! *Lea* is back :happydance: Told you your chart wasn't as bad as mine :haha: You are maybe just going to ovulate late this month? Hoping that will be the case! Wishing you lots of luck for your interview tomorrow. It would do you the world of good to get working again. Let us know how it goes! x

*Emma* you can't beat a meal out! Hope you get a good nights sleep hun and feel a bit better tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Welcome back princess lea, please don't leave us again lol

Wendy, I got an early night but still don't feel any better. Only a short day today anyway so Im sure ill be fine. Hope your ok x

Happy Wednesday people, only 2 days left at work for most of us. Hope everyone has a lovely day in the sun x


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning all!

Wendy - are you sure you don't want a kitten? :rofl: I may be able to help you out with a husky pup some time in the future too ;) :rofl:

Emma - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Lea - Welcome back :D Hope you're ok?

AFM - nothing to report, managed to lose track of my cycle by not temping and not really caring where I'm at (that sounds so bad!) but I feel much better for it and a lot more relaxed. I think not being on BnB so much is helping too.

Hope you all have a great Wednesday. I'm taking Holly to the beach tomorrow, figured there'd probably be too many people around over the weekend so I won't be able to let her off :(


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies.. :flower:

Awe Thanks.. Its good to be back!!! Wow the weather is beautiful... As for early nights, ive been in bed pretty much early all week.. Thats good for me.. Back up at early time too..

Emma Hope your well hunni.. 2 days yay!!! My son was back in school on Monday, and Breaks up agn on Thursday, till tuesday, then breaks up agn thursday until 3rd May FS Day.. Hope your not working to hard.. i bet your looking forward to your hol... i'm defo in your suitcase if you can fit me in:wacko:

Wendy hun lol i back down.. your chart is more wild than mine.. I hope i do ov but i doubt it.. well my FS appt is the 3rd so they can shed some light on it for me... Hope your well hun.. Thank god for the blood tests.. its about time! As for Job interview, its not for me.. I think ill take a back seat in working with old ppl, and just go the education route... I cant wait to be back in work tho.. money worries aside then...

Hey rachael hows things going? Did someone say beach lol i love the beach, so does the dogs.. weekend hopefully for us... There is nothing more like the relaxed approach to ttc...

Hope all the 2012 babies club ladies are well today.. 

Arlene hope you and little kyle are well... 

Well enjoy your day ladies...... speak later


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea - I don't think I could work with the elderly either. There are plenty of care work jobs around but I just couldn't do it, not to mention my back wouldn't cope with it either :dohh:

I'm rather excited today. I didn't get the job I had the phone interview for yesterday, however OH brought his bread machine over from his Mum's the other day and we tried it out last night, and it's amazing! Found recipes for white and wholemeal bread and also cinnamon and raisin bread as OH had lost the instructions :dohh: Made myself a shopping list for tomorrow and will be making more bread :D


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon Ladies! What a gorgeous day! Far too nice for me to be stuck in work :(

*Emma* That sucks your still not feeling any better, thank god it's only a short day! Get plenty of rest when you get home x

*Rachael* Thats a shame you didn't get the job but it obviously wasn't meant to be! Any word on the first job you applied for? Oh don't you start about the kittens and puppies :haha: There is a husky puppy for sale in town for £500 that's the one hubby is nagging me for, says it could be his early Xmas present! They aint cheap are they?! x

*Lea* Not long at all now till your FS appointment, hopefully you'll feel a lot better about things once you've heard what they have to say. Yeah you stick to your studying for now hun, it's hard enough without having a job too x

I was so pleased to hear this morning that Nat got her BFP. Really hope we can follow suit soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Husky puppies are not cheap at all. I paid £400 for Holly. She's a full pedigree but not registered with the KC which is why she was that price. Obviously any pups wouldn't registered either so I would be looking for a similar kind of price. Tell him to wait a year and have one of Holly's puppies :D :rofl:

I know, I'm bad :D


----------



## NDH

Aww thanks Wendy :)
rachael, sorry you didn't get the job :hugs: something will come up.
Lea, good luck with O and finding work as well.

My brother was an aged care nurse in an aged care home for about 5 years. He has an amazing heart for it and he loves the elderly, but he found it was the women in the industry who ruined it for him. He's now running an outreach program through his church for 120+ teens, most of whom the police know on a first name basis.


----------



## Lea1984

Hey ladies, I'm jus out in the car. The weather is scorching... 
Nah defo no old ppl, I can deal with feeding, dressing, n general care. But to bath them n take them into the loo n clean them afterwards not at all. I'm only little really. To lift n elderly person I'd do my back in, it's not the best as it is..

It's a shame cos I love helping people, but not that deep as in help. Bad enough wiping a toddlers bum never mind a helpless old person.

No way has nat got her bfp???? I need to find clo too. Bless her. Hopes she's ok!

Awe sorry u didnt get the job Rachael, one will come soon.. Bead making sounds fab tho..

Em hun I hope ur feeling betta..


----------



## NDH

I'M here Lea, and deffo got my :bfp: today (4 to be exact). And already feeling nauseous but don't know of that's just the nerves.


----------



## Lea1984

Hey nat.. Congrats hunni.. That's fantastic news. :happydance: I jus seen ur post after I posted mine.. Awe I'm well happy for u.. Fx for h&h 9 months Hun.. 
There is hope once agn ladies!

Thx nat.. I'm gutted I didn't ov, prob stil cud but I doubt it, it's prob the pcos.. Well fs appt is a short while away. Fx I get answers..

Well done Hun.. :flower:


----------



## NDH

Hope the fs sorts you out (and you too Wendy - I remember Reading you'd finally found a good doctor too!)

what CD are you on? It is still possible that you could o, never know.


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea, you could just ov late, you never know.

Hopefully the FS will give you clomid or something to kick start your ovaries. You'll have your BFP soon I'm sure ;) You're far more patient than me that's for sure!


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies x

I see Princess Lea is well and truely back :happydance: Hiya hun. Glad to see you here. I agree with our other fabulous ladies, there is still plenty of time for you and hopefully your appointment will help you out soon. Finger crossed for you hunni and huge :hugs:

Wendypops, I agree, Nat has set the trend now and we are all to follow soon :thumbup: I dont feel much better but I have had a good day at work and I am now waiting for my food shopping to be delivered. Hope today hasn't been as stressful as yesterday for you :flower:

Rachael, Hope you ave had a lovely day in the sun. I agree with Wendypops, that job wasn't meant to be hun! How long has your other kitty got left before the little ones arrive? 

Nat, huge congratulations again! I am so happy for you hun! :happydance:

Well I am now home from work waiting for the food shopping to be delivered. I have had a hectic day at work as I have had IT in sorting out my computers. Its good though as I have a new terminal with updated Microsoft office on it, a new HP printer and a new HP laptop :happydance: My director wanted us all to have laptops with cameras on them so we could have "face to face" conversations on it lol. Doesn't bother me as I am expected to take it home with me and everything so have a new laptop for home... yay!!

Hope all the ladies that haven't been on for a bit are ok and Adrienne is enjoying her holiday x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for new computers :D

My day has been..... interesting. Had our landlord out to unblock the drains, that was pretty disgusting, then I hoovered and mopped all of the floors as he didn't bother to clean off his shoes before traipsing through the house :grr:

Next lot of kittens are due this weekend I think if I remember rightly :D


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well. I just wrote a long post on my phone and when I went to post the website went down grrr. Anyway quick update as I have to work an all nighter tonight. Had a great vacation. AF showed up on Tuesday ( the day I went back to work.) Big congrats to Nat on her BFP. Rachael sorry about the job it's their loss. Lea glad to here com you. Hope you get some answers when you see the FS. Wendy I hope the same for you too. I know your appointment must be coming up soon. Pinky it's cool you got a new laptop for work it's the least they can do for you since you have such a stressful job. And for all the other ladies out there I hope you are doing well. Take care.


----------



## Pinky12

grrr, so annoyed!! Just been for a lovely walk with the oh and on the way back some I heard a squeak, turned around and it was some kid breaking on their bike, turned back around and she shouted to me "what the fuck are you looking at you skanky bimbo" I laughed and we carried on walking and 3 of them followed us on their bikes shouting stuff at us! The bit that wound me up was when they started called the oh a fat b****** The funny thing about it was they said to me "look at the 40 year old skank who cant get any better than that fat b******".... I was ID for alcohol today and then get called 40!!! Bloody kids!!!

Going to try and chill out with a movie now, hope everyone else is having a better night x


----------



## xarlenex

Its not letting me go back any further than page 65..keeps saying no internet connection but its fine on every other website, is it doing the same with anyone else? I'm unable to do a proper reply..will get on it tomorrow!

Nat congrats on your BFP!! 

Emma thats horrible for kids to act like that, really makes you wonder how they were brought up!

I'm about 5/6dpo, just wiped after the loo and theres pinky brown spotting. I've been a little crampy/achey today, nothing major. We haven't :sex: since monday so can't be that my cervix was irritated :shrug:

Hope everyones been out enjoying the sun!

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Yep this website has been a fricking pain in the ass with me too Arlene! I could get on any other website but not this one for ages then it wont load certain pages, seems to be working now though (touch wood!) 

*Rachael* I've actually told hubby he has to wait until Holly has pups now, so he came over to see what Holly looked like :haha: I told him I always wanted a little dog like a yorkshire terrier and his reply was "I would look like a poof walking around with one of them!" :rofl: Hubby used to play rugby so he's big built. Bless him. I'm not giving in yet tho! x

*Nat* I just knew you were going to get a BFP! We all said it for a laugh, as soon as you ordered that thermometer and OPK's we knew you wouldn't need them! I really am so chuffed for you. How does it work over there? Do you need to go see a doctor now and get in touch with a midwife same as here? 

Sounds like your brother has a really rewarding but challenging job. Good on him, not many people would want to do a job like that x

*Lea* I know what you mean hun, I don't think I could do that part of caring work either. I'm sure something that will suit you better will come along soon, it's no fun being skint x

*Emma* what wee brats! Even though they are kids they can still come across as quite intimidating, glad Gav was with you. Someone made a comment to my hubby like that once but it was a guy who said "can I ask something? How come all the fucking ugly blokes like you get all the good looking chicks?" I laughed at first cause I couldn't help it but then I then I thought what a horrible thing for some stranger to say. My hubby is gorgeous in my eyes, some folk are just arses x

*Adrienne* Sorry the witch got you hun, so glad you had a good vacaction though. I go for bloods next week to get tested for various things, help at last! Thanks for remembering :flower: x

*Arlene* I wish i could help with the spotting but it could be so many things! I had the exact same thing in January but nothing came of it for me, however it could be implantation bleeding for you hun. Hope so! Don't think it would be ovulation bleeding cause you had your good cm and i'm assuming CM has dried up for you now? Hope the next week flys by for you and we can see if AF shows or not! x

Well there's not much to report with me, had a busy night of housework and then a nice bath. Then sis persuaded me to help her get an achievement on her lips singing game. Voice is all croaky now! lol. Well i'm off to my bed.Hope everyone is well, speak tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## NDH

Ya know what Wendy - I have no idea :haha: I'll let you know when I find out. I'm ringing for an appointment on Tuesday though.


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Ladies... Looks like a late night for me.. Naughty, ive been so good going bed early, now its back to being late agn!

Well today was lovely, just chilled out, nothing to write home about. Still looking for a job. :growlmad: I started getting stomach cramps today, wow the first symptom i have had this cycle.. Feeling moody too.. Af is due in 8 days...

Hey *Emma*, i certainly am! You sound like me hun, i like to get my food delivered too... New Laptop, well you cant grumble at that... Its about time they did something right.. I love getting a new laptop :wacko: i need a new one now actually, this one is out of date lol (2 years old) I love opening a new laptop, i'm like a kid at xmas, i wont let anyone touch it... Ive never used my camera on mine, it has motion detection too so no one can go near it lol.. not that i use that...

OMG Emma, that's horrible. Kids today make me sick, they have no respect for anyone. Most of them are all mouth, and wouldn't say boo if they were on there own. Don't let them get to you. I would have knocked them off there bike.. I get ID too for everything... I tell the kids straight round here. But i do hate this area... I hope you & OH are ok.. 

*Rachael *- Thanks Hun.. I have mine crossed too... Oh you have had an interesting day :rofl: Well if that was me hun i would have told him straight, he owns the house but you rent it, he has to respect it, cheeky Sod...

Have i missed something, Nx lot of kittens????

Hey *Adrienne* I hope your well hunni.. Oh no, i find that happens alot hun, what i do when i type my post out, is copy it before i post, just in case it does that...I'm sorry the ugly :witch: got you hun.. Hope you had a lovely time on vacation :dust: for this cycle...

*Arlene* :wave: Hows things? Ohhhhhhh do we have another :bfp: coming our way.. Pink spotting 5/6 dpo now that sounds good.. fxd for you hunni... :dust:

*Wendy* Hey Hun are you touching your head agn :rofl: only joking hun.. I cnt say i have had problems with pages, but then agn i'm not at 2am in the morning...
Lol @ Hubby's comment, he would look funny hun, he needs a bug dog, he has a rep to keep.. Yorkies are ankle biters lol.. I have 2 Staffs, they will certainly take your ankle and leg off.. 
My Male isnt very friendly ( just how i like it) he protects me when i'm out in case any strange men are about....Sasha the female, his mum is soft.. Talking bout kids emma.. My teeko (dog) hates kids and hoodies, you want to see him switch when he sees kids in dark clothes or acting all hard.. its funny watching them change from hard to jelly...
Sounds like you had a busy night hun.. I would like a go of that lips, it looks good.. Hope you have a lovely sleep hun.. i'm off to sleep in a min..

I remembered saying that to Nat to *Wendy*.. all that effort getting the stuff she wont get to use it.. Well done *Nat *hun...

Where is *sophie*.. Hope you are ok hun... Come and say hi....:hugs:

Where are all our lovely ladies??? Are they all doing a LEANNE :rofl: I'm a princess as em says... I'm allowed to fly away and come bk you ladies are not lol.. Hope your all well and working hard for your 2012 babies..

Well i'm off to bed.. Nyt Nyt:flower:


----------



## xarlenex

Quick post before I head to work, I'm cramping like mad, a lot less intense than af cramps but if I didn't no any better I would think she's about to show up! 

I'll get on tonight for a proper reply, sorry for the neglect ladies!! 

Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies!!

Emma - What little shits. Glad you had Gav with you though hun.

Wendy - I guess I best make sure OH will say yes to Holly having puppies now, or your hubby is going to be devastated! :rofl:

Lea - I have 2 female cats, one had kittens, now the other is about to. Got 3 kittens that will be ready to go 3 weeks on Saturday and who knows how many to come. Not having any more mind!

Arlene - I had no end of problems getting on yesterday evening. I gave up in the end and just watched TV.

AFM - by 9.30am I had taken Holly for a walk on the beach, been to Morrisons and got breadmaking stuff and some other bits, come home and got cinnamon and raisin bread on the go in the bread machine. OH brought it over from his Mum's the other day and I absolutely LOVE it :D


----------



## WendyJ

Phew, my work is crazy busy! I can only sneak on here cause i'm now covering someone's lunch hour and can't do any of the work I really need to be getting on with while i'm stuck in their office! grr. Get to go a nice wee run in the car after lunch though to a town six miles away to do some banking for work. I would usually love this but I know how much stuff I need to get done today before we close till Tuesday. Nightmare! Still i'm sure the run in the sunshine will cheer me up!

*Nat* How come you have to wait till Tuesday? Can you not call and set up your appointment today? I'd be itching to see the doctor lol. Are you going to tell your parents your news or are you keeping quiet until your 1st scan? I'm just so excited for you! :happydance: x

*Lea* Do you still have AF's even if you don't ovulate? I just assumed if you don't ovulate you don't have AF's? :shrug: Maybe you do though hence the cramping! Hope somethings happening for you. As for touching my head, you cheeky madam! I didn't get it at first then it clicked when I was asking hubby what you meant and I was like ah she means cause I said touch wood! Hubby said "cheeky b*tch" haha. Good job I give as good as I get  One of my best mates has a female staff and she's so lovely, she was a rescue dog and has settled in so well. And as for you being a princess, princess' don't fly! Dragons however do :haha: x

*Arlene* hmm, strange about the cramping so early, really hope it's a good sign of implantation! Keep us posted! :thumbup: x

*Rachael* You've been one busy lady this morning! I love baking too but hate clearing up afterwards! Need to give it a bash again soon. What age do you have to keep kittens until? Someone is giving some away at 4 weeks, didn't know if that was too soon really? x

Well I best get on I suppose. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## NDH

Mostly cause I have Tuesday off.

I hope to convince DH to tell our parents on Easter - I made a slideshow video today in order to tell them. :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy - 4 weeks old is WAYYYYY too early, 8 weeks is the minimum really, 10 being the ideal time for them to go to new homes. At 4 weeks they are not weaned, in fact mine are now nearly 4 weeks + 5 days and only the last few days have they started going to the food bowls and investigating. I've given up trying to convince them to eat kitten food and the adults to eat adult food :dohh: So they're all getting a mix of both :rofl:

They still need their Mum's milk until they are 8 weeks old. If they are giving away kittens at 4 weeks old then I would expect to have to feed it milk regularly and also make sure they actually know how to lap as I would suspect they don't!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone :hi:

Im still not doing great at the moment and trying to think of ideas to get a kick up my butt and snap out if it, what the hell is wrong with me. Sorry I have been neglecting you all :( 

I have been reading some things but cant bear being on typing too much if that makes sense. Im beginning to have enough and will be at the 2 year mark soon. I know its not ages and ages but Im beginning to feel like its a lifetime. Anyways I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## vonz

sending u hugs wantingagirl.. my baby's also 5 weeks when we lost him/her.. i hope that this cycle will be the one for u! ((HUGS))


----------



## vonz

hi ladies, hope all of u r doing well! i finally have some time to read all the bnb posts that ive missed.. had a low week and busy week too! finally GOOD FRIDAY here. Happy good friday everyone! im crossing my fingers n praying that i will O this weekend! OPK is darker!! FINALLY! not darker than the control tho. CD19 today. pray w me!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

sorry I haven't been on today it has been a pretty busy day in many different ways!

*Vonz-* Hope your doing ok. Happy good friday to you. I am sure you will ovulate soon hun. Hope you have a lovely weekend :flower:

*Shona*- No on can advise you about how to feel and what to do as it is difficult enough and everyone is different. If you are still feeling low then that is fair enough. I ignored mine and tried to push on and didn't want to think about it but I was a very angry person for it and it took me 4 months to figure that out. I am happier now I have accepted things. Big :hugs: hun and I guarantee you it will pass x

*Rachael-* I would love to have kittens around me again, I grew up with my cats having kittens and loved it! I was glad Gavin was there too otherwise I may be in prison now! :growlmad: Cheeky kids!! Been looking for them whe I drove home today! I would like to see them brought up like I was lol! Was your walk good with Holly? How did the bread turn out? We paid £700 for my dads white alsation 10 years ago, she is pure pedigree but was certainly expensive! Hope you have a lovely weekend :flower:

*Wendypops-* I hope today calmed down for you towards the end hun :hugs: I know what you mean about what people say, I get annoyed when people say things about Gavin. He is so sweet and kind hearted and always thinks the best of people so its me that usually sticks up for us! :haha::growlmad: Make sure you come home and get in your pyjamas and chill out tonight with the hubby :hugs:

* Arlene-* I had the same problem with the site last night but it seems to be ok now. Hope you, kyle and the oh have a lovely weekend . fingers crossed for you too x

Well I am home from work after a random day lol. I was meant to start on my new laptop today but nothing would work and IT weren't in to help me! It took me hours to get it sorted so I struggled to get on with my work. I decided the best thing to do was to take my assistant to the pub for a drink :wine: and when I got back my director was video calling me on skype (one of the reasons for the new laptop) 

I am at home now with the new laptop trying it our properly! I have laid and easter egg hunt on it our house for Gavin when he gets home lol. He is a big kid so I am hoping he will appreciate it. 

What is everyone up to this weekend? Well tomorrow I am off shopping for holiday colthes and Saturday I am off to the beach with my friend, other than that I will be relaxing and trying to get plenty of :sex: in :haha:. Hope all you ladies are good and have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Shona. I hope it gets easier for you :hugs:

Emma - You can have a kitten if you like! :rofl: We had a lovely time at the beach, although it was foggy and the tide was in :dohh: so we couldn't walk along the beach as much as I would have liked. The bread turned out great, made a cinnamon and raisin loaf and it's gorgeous! :D

I hope Gav enjoys his easter egg hunt :D I've spent the day doing shopping and am completely wiped out now! Could do with a nap :rofl: It's hard work not having a car, I really miss it!

We're going to OH's mum and sisters on Sunday for tea, got a friend to look after Holly for us as his sister is allergic to dogs. OH is also going over there tomorrow to put some paving slabs down for his sister to park her car in the garden again, and then he's at the football game on Saturday. That's about all the plans we have :rofl:

Hope everyone enjoys their long weekend :D xxx


----------



## xarlenex

This websites a nightmare again! I was on earlier re readin everything to do a reply and went to go forward a page and it came up that I couldn't establish a connection with babyandbump.com so I gave in. On my phone before I go to sleep, hard day at work and very ready for bed!

Hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## xarlenex

This websites a nightmare again! I was on earlier re readin everything to do a reply and went to go forward a page and it came up that I couldn't establish a connection with babyandbump.com so I gave in. On my phone before I go to sleep, hard day at work and very ready for bed!

Hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## abbynow

Thanks WendyJ. Got my BFP last night @ 14dpo. so excieted. 

Baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## vonz

abbynow said:


> Thanks WendyJ. Got my BFP last night @ 14dpo. so excieted.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!!

YAY!!! *CONGRATS ABBY!!!* :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance: One of our first few BFPS here in this thread!!! :):):) cool!!! how r u feeling?


----------



## NDH

Congrats Abby!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Abby! xxx


----------



## abbynow

Thanks all, i'm so excited, i almost do not notice the cramps. lots of bubbles, abit of nausea but feeling great. i thought i was going crazy before.

kisses to all of you and praying for your BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Oh Girls why does life always kick you when you are down????????
Our furbaby Izzy died on Tuesday night :( :( :( She was my best buddy, like a shadow, I never went ANYWHERE without the dog :( We dont even know what killed her.....she was only 22months old! Im so upset.....I feel like Im missing a limb! 
Im a housewife & at home all day & now my house feels so empty! I miss my Princess Izz so much :( 

My darling hubby is so good though....hes even getting me a new puppy this weekend but Im so afraid I wont love it like I loved my Izzy :( She was my whole world....my reason to get up everyday :( Life just feels really unfair at the moment....Izzys gone & we got another BFN....Im so down :(


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Sorry for the loss of your kitty :hugs: That must be so terrible for you.


----------



## hemmysgirl

Hey everyone, it's been awhile!

I cannot get online anymore at work until it's fixed, so that means no more posting on here until after 5 each night and that's only if there's no cleaning/grading papers/general chaos to deal with :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well! Nat, congrats on your BFP!!!! :happydance:

I've been a little down lately too; I know you are not supposed to self-diagnose, BUT, I think I have PCOS. I've been taking hormones for so long that I've forgotten what life was like before them. That's why I didn't think about my symptoms until now. Could the hormones be masking what my body's REALLY doing??

I've had alternating sharp and dull pains on my left side since CD 12 and it's CD 22 today. Coupled with stubborn hairs on my face and belly, irregular periods a long time ago (my friend had to help me remember), lower ab pain for weeks on end during my cycle, haven't conceived yet, belly fat........I go to the doc on Tuesday, we'll see what she says!

But I've been depressed about just the thought.....it sounds like such a tough journey if one has PCOS. 

Oh well, gonna enjoy my weekend. Happy Easter to all!! :flower:


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies sorry i have not been on i just had the worst week ever, i got a letter monday morning saying my last smear was abnormal and the results are c1ni3 or something which is severe so i have to go for a colpolscopy in may :-( then it was my grandmothers birthday on wednesday who only died 6 months ago and then im after getting a cyst on each breast which is going to have to be removed and is very painfulll and to top it all off they still think i have endometriosis or ibs. im on day 19 and only got a positive opk today i got it day 16 last month and i only have an 11 day lp so im scared my lp will only be like 7 days or something but my doctor gave me progestrone supposetries so i will start them after i ovulate to lengthen my lp hopefully, didn't dtd yesterday but did every other day, kinda wish i did dtd yesterday but anyway! oh and i lost 9.5 pounds in the last 4 weeks. 

so thats everything that has happened to me how the hell r u ladies??? any news??? how have u been??? im so sorry i have not been on me and oh are bearly together!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, hope you have all had a fab few days :flower:

*Sophie*- Don't apologise hun, you obviously have a lot going on at the minute. Big :hugs for you and I will keep my fingers crossed for you x

*Fiona*- Sorry to hear about your puppy Mrs, are the vets going to look into it? I know exactly how you feel about it. My two cats are house cats and were found on the streets and are scared of everything so they rely upon us for all sorts. I don't even want to think about something happening to them. Huge :hugs but also :happydance: for the new pup. I am sure you will love this one like you did your other. 

*Louisa*- Sorry to hear about your problems, :hugs: try not to stress about them too much (easier said than done I know!) The doctors will do what they can for you I am sure and find out exactly ehat it is :flower:

*Rachael*- I would love another kitty but it it not fair on my two babies with them being house cats. I have showed Gavin the pictures of your last lot and he thought they were really cute. Any sign of the other kitties yet?? Hope you are having a lovely weekend :thumbup:

*Arlene*- I know what you mean about the website, it has been a pain to me and my internet has been playing up at home too :growlmad: Hope you are having a lovely weekend, how is Kyle doing now?

*Wendypops* and *Princess Lea*...... errrmmmm...... helloooooooo.... where have you too gone :growlmad: lol. Hope you have both had a lovely day and hope you are both doing fine huge :hugs:


AFM, well I was feeling quite poorly sick again last night so was pretty much asleep by 9pm. I felt a bit better today but still not great. Its annoying as I am not sure what it is, its not hayfever, its not a cold but its not nothing!!

Anyway, Gavin and I got out today and bought some holiday stuff, had a cocktail in a pub, went for a walk and then sun bathed in a park. Now we are both shattered and ready for some sleep lol. Just making a lovely tea at the minute and then going to watch some TV i think. huge :hugs: ladies and speak soon x


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Ladies Hope your all enjoying your Good Friday!!! :flower:

*Emma* Hey hun I'm here :wave:.. I hope you & Gav are well....Oooh Easter egg hunt sound fab!!! have you done one for me too? I'm terrible i haven't even got mine this year.. I'm going to go out tomoz. after the AWFUL day we have had, well ill post that later.. I started my reply last night, then did some this morning, now i'm finishing it.. terrible... I hope your feeling better hun. You really are having a sh*t time at the mo.. I do hope your 100% for your hol, or ill have to take your tickets and go myself :rofl: Hummmmm Cocktail sounds really nice.. Its the weather, it makes ppl want a drink lol.. I did today but what happened ruined my lovely drink!!!.. 

*Arlene *Hun I hope the cramps have calmed down, and they are Implantation...When are you due to go on holiday hun??? Hope little kyle is well too..


*Rachael *Hunni Wow 2 female cats having kittens how cute.. I guess they are not as bad a female dogs having puppies.. Have you found homes yet for the first lot? We always took deposits for them way before they were due to go at 8 weeks... Sounds like your having fun with the break making...

Oh hun i don't know about the kittens eating adult food, it can be way to heavy on there belly.. Id try and keep them completely away from it hun.


*Wendy *Hun work sounded really busy yesterday.. Bet your glad its bank holidays now... As for still having periods and not Ov ing, some say you do some say you dont.. I have periods every month... I found this..

A period or menstruation is the bleeding that occurs about 12 to 16 days after ovulation or the release of an egg takes place in a woman. After ovulation has occurred in a woman, the fate of the egg decides whether or not a woman will have her menstrual period. If she gets pregnant and the egg is fertilized, there will be no bleeding although ovulation did occur.

If ovulation does not occur in a woman, no egg is released hence technically there should be no bleeding or periods in the woman at all in that month. Hence, if a woman is not pregnant and does not get her periods, it is absolutely correct to say that definitely no ovulation has taken place. This is known as anovulation or anovulatory cycle. However, even in anovulatory cycle, there are times when there can be bleeding or spotting in some women. Often called as anovulatory bleeding, this is not a normal menstrual period but can be very difficult to identify.

My chart has said i ov'd now on the 16th which is stupid... why it took soooo long to show on my chart ill never know. I hate the way my body works..
:haha: tell hubby i was only joking, the cheeky sod!!! lol You know i am hunni..

*Nat* Hey Hun.. our very own mommy to be... Hope your well hun.. Oh Easter will be a fab day for your and OH Parents.. 

*Shona* hun you have to stop stressing your self over ttc, it really dont help. I know 2 years seems like a long time, but you did conceive hun, but sadly ended. :hugs: I'm sorry hun !!! But it will happen agn. You have to keep positive.. I'm still waiting for a glimmer, over 8 years i have had nothing. Regular cycles and i'm not over weight so you can seen the frustration with me.. You have to believe it will happen, otherwise you'll crack up ..:flower: You just have to relax huuni..

*vonz* :wave: I'm sorry for your loss hunni.. massive :hug: Fxd for your Ov hunni.. Get BD now!!!

*abbynow* :wave: Hey congratz hun :happydance: H&H 9 Months...

*Fiona* Hello Hun.. Its been a while.. Oh no im so sorry to hear that hun.
Our pets are like out babies. The bond we have with them is like they are your birth child. I don't know how id cope if anything happened to our dogs. Can you find out why she suddenly passed? Believe it or not hun, getting another puppy could help you deal with the loss. I'm sure you would fall in love with a new puppy, it wont take the pain away but it will help you and keep your mind occupied! You will never forget your Izzy, she will always be in your heart. She was obviously to precious for earth, but she will always be there hun around you, watching you, you just wont see her.. 

I do agree with you hun, life can be soooo cruel, but in another sense all these things that happen to us, makes us the people we are today. If everything was perfect all the time, when something bad eventually happened we wouldn't be able to deal with it. It makes us stronger people.. Im soo sooo sooooo Sorry hun.. I'm sending you massive :hugs: and princess Izzy will surely be watching you now.

As for the :bfn: what DPO are you hun? I never got my :bfp: until i was 8 weeks gone... So do not give up yet..:flower:

*hemmysgirl* Hey hun. I don't think we have met hun.. :wave: I'd just like to say from my experience. I was told in feb i have PCOS it blew me away bcos i had nothing to suggest i had it. just 8 years of trying and nothing. I have regular cycles, i'm not over weight. I had all the test done and was told i have cycst on both my ovaries, my blood work came back messed up, suggesting i have PCOS.. Every women needs to know what there body is doing. It does sound like pcos but only a scan and bloods can confirm it for you hun.. I get terrible pain on my left side, like i'm being stabbed, thats my cycst.. I have noticed about 3 hairs on my chin that i just take off lol.. I suffer from Ab pain allot too hun.. Defo speak to your Doc, don't let them fob you off too hun.. It is tough, but there is help out there.. I finally have my first Fertility appt on the 3rd of may.. over 8yrs trying and i'm hopefully going to get some answers.. 

*Sophie* Hello stranger.. Oh you really are in the mill at the moment.. I hope you have been trying to relax hun. As for your smear, do not worry about it too much hun. If you have regular smear test youll be fine.. Cancer of the cervix grows over time, hence they ask for regular smear tests.. if they thought it was serve they would have you in hospital immediately. I have had the same in 2006 i was scared to death, but i rang and they told me exactly what i have told you.. They are Abnormal cells hun, not cancer, they say, they can develop into cancer if left over time, like jade goody (rip). In Abnormal smear test most clear themselves, but sometimes they will need to be removed.. Its common believe it or not.. its the stages before cancer. As for a colposcopy, i wont lie to you, its horrible.. but these things save your life. Dont worry about it hun.. They obviously have seen the results, if they thought it was cancer they would have you in hospital now... 

I know about your Nan hun from our talk a while back. but you remember what i said... Bless her soul.. She will be watching over you hunni rite now and everyday too.. It is hard. She wouldn't want you to be upset, she'd want you to be happy. Celebrate her life hun, she was a lovely lady. who done wonderful things... :hugs:

I hope the cyst are removed without too much pain hun.. Hopefully they will sort it all out for you. Your stress levels hun can be the root cause of the cyst i have heard.. Hope you ok tho hun...

Well ladies leannes book has ended.. have you seen the novel above :rofl: Sorry ladies. But then agn NO im not, its so quiet on here anyways it will give you something to read...

Its nearly 2am so i betta get to bed lol Ill speak to you tomoz and tell you about eh day from hell i had today... Nyt Nyt Ladies.. Hope your all well...:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

I hope everything is ok lea, huge :hugs: hunni. I'll text you layer Mrs x


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon girlies, i'm still around, just had a busy couple of days, hope everyone is well :flower:

*Nat* How you doing hun? Have you managed to convince DH to tell your parents this weekend? The slideshow sounds like a fab idea! x

*Rachael* I did think four weeks was too early for kittens but she said she gave her last lot away at four weeks. I think if I do end up getting one I will get one a bit older to be on the safe side. Any sign of the new kittens? I saw your pics on Facebook, I would want to keep them all! Soooo adorable! x

*Shona* :hugs: hun. Sorry you're still feeling low. You've got the right idea, you need to think of something to perk you up. Can you not plan a nice day away with family or something? Something to take your mind of ttc for a while? I know ttc can be mega stressful but you just have to think it will happen when the time is right x

*Vonz* Sorry to hear about your loss hun. Do you think you ovulated? Do you temp or anything? hope you get a sticky beanie really soon :flower: x

*Emma* Your Gavin sounds like my Scott down to a T! I'm the same as you, he's that quiet and nice I stick up for us both :haha: Been with Scott almost three years and I can count the number of times i've seen him really mad on one hand (and he puts up with a lot from me! haha). Hope you're having fun at the beach! x

*Arlene* This website doesn't like you :haha: Hope you're well hunnie and getting a much deserved rest x

*Abby* :happydance: Congrats hun!! I am so happy for you. I was hoping it would be your BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :flower: x

*Fiona* I am so so sorry to hear about Izzy :hugs: They are like family and it's heartbreaking when something happens to them. Did you find out what happened? Did you get a new pup? I think a new pup will help. It will never replace your gorgeous Izzy but it's someone else to focus your love and attention on. Thinking of your hunni :flower: x

*Louisa* Nice to have you back with us! Sorry to hear you've been down :hugs: Hopefully the doctor will be able to help on Tuesday. I think I may have it too but don't really have many symptoms of it, just a three month gap of no AF's! Getting tested for things on Thursday so hopefully I should find out soon what's going on x

*Sophie* Hi hun! So sorry you're having a rough time, they do say it comes in threes :hugs: Hopefully the doctors can get your body sorted out and back to ship shape soon. It must be quite a scary time for you, hope your OH is supporting you even if you've been having problems :flower: x

*Lea* I don't know what happened to you yesterday but big :hugs: hunnie. I'm sure you will tell us all soon. I'm here if you need or want to talk but hope everything has settled down again. :happydance: that FF has said you ovulated!! So happy about that. It maybe just took so long to detect because your temperatures have been a little crazier this month, although looking at your chart I would have thought you had ovulated on CD20 rather than CD16 but I guess CD16 was the only day you had EWCM so who knows! Hope you're feeling a little happier now it looks like you did release an eggy :flower: x

Well the weather was gorgeous here yesterday, had a lovely day with friends sitting outside in the beer garden of a local pub having a few drinks. Didn't start of as good, we walked up town cause we were all going to have a drink, thought we would have a hot roll first, I took one bite of my bacon and egg roll and the yolk flew out all over me! Right down my sleeve and down my chest :dohh: Had to walk back home and get changed. Ex hubby thought it was so funny he tried to take a photo to put on his facebook but I told him he needn't bother! lol. Only me! So sent friends over to the pub and met up with them later. Last night I just spent some time with hubby cause he was a bit fed up that he missed the day out, the joys of working in a shop he very rarely gets bank holidays off. He's off on Monday though so will make sure we do something nice then.

Well apart from that there's not much happening here. It's a really pissy day, think I will organise myself and go visit my Dad, see what's happening with him. TMI alert here but last night I had the best EWCM i've ever seen! It was thick and stretched the entire length of my hand and could go further without breaking! Shame i'm not actually ovulating cause I would be bound to have a good chance with EWCM like that! We are not even bding as much cause i've lost the notion thinking my body is useless. Hopefully I will feel better after the blood tests. 

Hope you are all having a lovely easter weekend. Talk later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Just a quicky from me. Wendy, I would definitely get an older kitten, and would possibly even consider reporting her for giving away kittens so young.

Lea, I'm doing my best to keep them away from the adult food, but it's not happening. They're fine though, no runny bums or anything, and I know from doing nutrition during my animal science degree that kitten and puppy foods are pretty much the same as adult foods, just smaller in size ;) I'm not too concerned.

Emma - there's no sign of the new kittens yet, though Willow is HUGE so I don't think it will be too much longer.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone for all the support there is so so much to catch up on. 

Cant believe its nearly 8pm already Im going to have a glass of wine and watch some virgin+ soon. I dont know how good sing if you can dance is and piers morgan is on later and then have an early night. I would also like to thank you all for the pep talk what with that, Nats news and something I heard earlier its given me renewed faith I have been so lost the last couple of months and surprised myself with how I havent been myself hubby also commented on me being different at the minute. I didnt like how down and miserable I was becoming and Im not going to get pregnant like that. Yes I will still have my down days but not all the time. You have all been so great and want to say huge congrats to any BFP I have missed. No matter how long it takes just want us all to be pregnant. Im feeling more hopeful than I have been in the last couple of months and want to get back to normal. 

Early night tonight and working tomorrow but will read all I have missed tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all ok it has been a bit quiet on here so I hope you are all out and about and enjoying your bank holiday weekends.

I am shattered at the minute as I have had a busy day with the family and kids playing on the beach and the park. I have a few scratches on my legs from climbing over a fence to get a frisbee that the kids threw over, I was hoping to get rid of all of my bruises etc before my holiday lol.

Shona- I am glad to hear you are seeing a way through this, I know its hard but no one can tell you how to deal with it. I got angry and became a different person that when I realised what I was like, I didn't like me! Huge :hugs:

Wendypops- hope you have had a lovely few days. Bet you cant wait to spend the day with Scott on Monday x

:hugs: to everyone else. Miss you all x x x


----------



## NDH

Glad to have you back Shona.

Wendy, yes we told them this weekend. Two days earlier than expected too, as on Friday night mom and dad invited us for a moonlight beachwalk as it was such a lovely night, and when we got there DH whispered to me "If you're sure, lets just tell them now" so we told them at the end of the walk and then showed them the slideshow when we got home. My mother restrained herself very well from jumping up and down and screaming, but they both were very excited and cried during the slideshow.

Haven't told DHs parents yet - will call them in the morning.


----------



## Pinky12

that's beautiful Nat, I am soo happy for you. Have you heard anymore on the house yet? I have determination for me and the oh this month. We will get our bfp lol. Hope your doing ok x


----------



## NDH

Oooh it's ovulation day for you I see Emma! I hope it ends with a :bfp:!

And no we haven't heard about the house yet :( I'm getting anxious.


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks Nat, my ticker is a bit out at the minute with my cycles messing up so I dont think I am quite there yet. I am usung a CBFM and even that isnt telling me anything! So I think it will be another few days yet before I ovulate.
I am sure you will hear about the house soon hun x

:bunny: :bunny:HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE TTC 2012 BABIES GIRLS:bunny: :bunny:


----------



## disneybelle25

Happy Easter everyone!!!
Sorry I haven't been on here lately, promised oh that I would take a break from it as I was symptom spooting and getting a little obsessed so we have had a baby free couple of days sorting out our kitchen! Still feel like I'm nesting though and been getting waves of nausea every so often, although not in the morning!
*Rachel* OMG can't believe your cat is going to have kittens soon, we have 2 cats and I miss them being so small and cute, although Jessie is a small cat so she isn't that much bigger lol!! Hope you have a lovely day today at your oh's mums!

*Shona* sending lots of :hugs: hun, I can't imagine how you must be feeling but I'm so pleased you are stating to feel a bit better now! Here is to us all getting our BFP's soon!:hugs:

*Abbynow*CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months :flower:
*Fiona*I'm so sorry to hear about your dog, when we nearly lost my mums dog we were beside ourselves and it was so upsetting :hugs: I hope they can investigate to find out what happened, which might help a little. Hope you new little puppy brings you as much happiness.

*hemmysgirl* Good luck at the docs girly, hope you get some answers soon.

*Sophie* sounds like you are going through a lot hun, sending you lots of :hug: Try not to worry too much about the smear, my friend had that and it turned out to be just as it said, a few abnormal cells that she had sorted, but I know how worrying it must be. Hope you get on OK

*Emma* Ah hun, hope you start feeling better soon hun, that sucks!! AT least you enjoyed shopping for your hols, I love shopping for holidays, makes it all so exciting!! 

*Wendy* o dear, you sound like me with the egg incident!! I can never wear white tops when I go out for something to eat because I am almost certain to spill something!!! I hope the blood tests go well and you get things sorted :flower:

*Nat*CONGRATULATIONS on you :bfp: !! SOunds like a lovely way to tell parents :happydance:

*Lea* Hope your OK hun, sending a big :hugs: and hoping whatever it was that happened has worked out OK

I hope I've mentioned everyone! Sending lots of :hug: to you all and hope all the lovely ladies on here have a relaxing and lovely Easter!


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Girls Just a quick one from.. i just wanted to let you all know i was ok.. Oh no i was fine the other day, it was nothing like that.. just drama with our car..
Ill fill you in just been really busy..

Happy easter girls....hope yr all well


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey all i'm finally back problems with the internet hw is everyone hope all well x


----------



## WendyJ

Hey girlies! I'm having a late one. Just finished watching Chipmunks The Squeakquel, yes I know i'm a big kid, but I loved it! Sis was feeling a bit low about the whole ass hole of a guy whose been mucking her around dating wise so thought I would stick it on to cheer her up and it worked. Gotta love the chipmunks! What's everyone been up to today? Apart from tucking into chocolate :haha: I've just had a lazy one, hoping to get out and do a bit of shopping tomorrow though. 

*Rachael* how did dinner go? I hope OH's family have stopped all their carry on and you's are getting along better now x

*Shona* Glad you're feeling more hopeful hun, that's the way to be! Darn I missed Piers Morgan and I like his show. Will probably be repeated during the week so will catch it then. Do you watch Britains Got Talent? I did enjoy it! The guy who sang nursery rhymes was brill! x

*Emma* hey hun, how you doing? Oh dear, scratches wont look good in a bikini! lol. Hopefully they will be gone by next week. How you getting on with your CBFM? I didn't get anything but highs my first month of using it, don't know if you will be the same or not. Can't wait to start using mine again when I finally get an AF! x

*Nat* aww that sounded so lovely the way you told your parents. That must be the most fun part about being pregnant! I can't wait till the day I get my BFP cause I know my familys reaction will be priceless. Let us know how DH's parents react! x

*Naomi* oh symptom spotting is so easy to do! Gotta try and keep your mind occupied and not think about it too much until its time to test. I've lost count how many times i've thought i've been pregnant and haven't been. Our mind likes to play evil tricks on us! How's the kitchen coming along? x

*Lea* What you like hun, having us all concerned and it was just car trouble :haha: Hope things are going well with you hunnie and you're enjoying the sunshine x

*Carron* hey! Nice to have you back with us, how's things with you? Anything exciting to report? x

*Amy* Hope you're doing alrite hun, you haven't posted in a while. Did your AF ever arrive? Hope you're keeping well :hugs: x

Well i best get off to bed, talk to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope everyone had a nice weekend and a good Easter.

Abby, Congrats on your BFP have a healthy and happy 9 months

Fiona, so sorry to hear about your puppy. Sending you tons of hugs. I'm sure this new puppy will give you lots of love to help you through this difficult time.

Shona, glad you're back and feeling better. I'm sorry your having such a hard time, but it's good to see that your coming through it.

Emma, you must be getting excited for your holiday. It's always nice to have something to look forward to.

Sophie, I'm sorry your going through so much now. Hang in there you're a strong woman and I know you'll come through everything with flying colors.

Lea and Wendy and all the other lovely ladies here, hope you are doing well and had a nice Easter.

AFM had a low key weekend. Just did some chores around the house and had Pizza Hut for Easter dinner. That's all for now. Take care everyone.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey Wendy yeah nothing to report on to next month for me now. hows u? x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Ok girls I have been reading through the thread trying to catch up!! Lots to read!! 

Nat & Abby - Massive Congrats on the BFP's! H&H 9 months to you both! Hope you are starting a trend for this thread & we will all be posting our BFP's soon!! FX!

Hope you all had a nice Easter Weekend! We didnt do much as we are still really upset about Izzy & I couldnt really face all our friends. My darling DH Marco was great though....he did all the cooking & cleaning for me as I really wasnt up to it :) 

We picked up our new puppy on Friday evening & hes a real cutie! We named him Draíocht - with is the irish for Magic!! Decided to get another Border Collie as I love their temprement. Hes very smart & already sleeping though the night! And we have only had a few accidents! He goes to the door when he wants to go out!! Im happy we got him but I keep bursting into tears over Izzy! I miss my girl! Marco says that shes gone to heaven to annoy God until he sends us a baby, as she knows how much we want one!! I hope God listens to her soon!!!! 

Got a bit of work with some friends doing database stuff, that I can do from home! And Im working at the Adventure Show in Dublin next month, which is great coz I will be able to get lots of contacts for Marco! The quicker he gets a job in Dublin, the sooner we can move home!!! 

I promise I will be keeping up with the thread from now on.....Ive been terrible recently!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Thanks *Wendy*, I know what you mean, the slightest little twinge and I'm pondering what it could mean:dohh: have managed to now convince myself I'm not pregnant!! I think that because this is the first proper month we are NTNP , with dh being on board as well it's a bit too new and fresh and hopefully I'll be more relaxed tomorrow! Kitchen looks good thanks, getting the last few units and a new fridge freezer next month which means it should be all finished and tiled by the time I start Summer hols!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies..

Definitely been MIA. Been feeling really down lately. Would have had my 18 week ultrasound this week. The big one, where we would've found out what we were having. So .. yeah .. Easter was also hard, because the last time we saw DH's parents and his aunt, we told them we were pregnant. We really haven't seen too many people since the miscarriage. Only my parents and a close friend of ours. I was prepared for other people who didn't know about the m/c to ask us when we'd be having a baby, but thankfully, no one asked. 

AF finally decided to show up today. 40 days after the D&C. So, I'm ordering more OPKs and prenatals, and gearing up to start trying again. Will start the OPKs around day 10, and maybe start BDing every other day around that time as well. 

Also been stupid busy at work. Worked 6 long days last week, and did barely anything Saturday at home. I slept and just lounged around. I definitely needed it. 

Hope everyone is well. I'll try and be around more!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Hi ladies.... Can I join your group???? Was a part of April testers group by Guppy but the evils :witch: got me.... So 2012 baby here I come!!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! Back to work for me today :( On the plus side it's only for three days and then i'm off for another four :happydance: Hopefully the three days will fly by! What's happening with you all? Hope everyone's well.

*Adrienne* Mmm I love pizza hut! Only ever been once but it was soo yummy! :haha: Wish there was one closer to me. You got any more long shifts coming up or are you going to be home for a while? x

*Carron* Yeah i'm good thanks hun, plodding along! Can't quite believe i'm on CD105 today but hopefully when I get my blood tests done on Thursday some answers will come from it. Where are you in your cycle now? I got lost without tickers! lol x

*Fiona* Love the name Draíocht! So unusual but a lovely meaning. It's understandable your still upset about Izzy, you will be for a while yet but i'm sure Draiocht is occupying your mind a bit. Big :hugs:. I thought with you only just moving this was a permanent thing but is it just temporary until Marco gets another job? That would be a nightmare unpacking then having to pack again. Marco sounds like a diamond though, glad he's being so supportive x

*Naomi* Oh I remember the first couple of months of trying well! I analyised everything lol. I've been trying since August but AF's disappeared January so now I realise there is no point analyising and feel a lot more relaxed now. That's not to say I wont start reading into everything again once AF's return :haha: Take it your back to work for a few days to? x

*Amy* So glad AF finally showed for you, I think it was the best thing, you now know where you stand and hopefully your cycles will be regular from here on in. Sending you big :hugs:, I can understand it must be a really difficult and sad time for you. Keep your head held high hun, I know you will have a sticky bean in no time :flower: x

*CupcakeMommy* Welcome to the thread hun! Of course you are more than welcome to join :flower: Tell us a bit about yourself and Emma (pinky) will get you added to the front page x

*Emma* & *Lea* Hope my girlies are doing alrite! Not long till your bday Lea and your holiday Emma! So excited for you both! x

Well not much happening at my end, hubby is off work on Thursday so he's going to come with me to get my blood taken. So glad! Nurse will probably think i'm a wimp but i'm so nervous so hoping him being there will help.

Well last night I got a very suprising email, from ex-hubby's fiancee! I think most of you know how she has been towards me and the feeling between us both so this was a shock and a half! It was a lengthy email basically asking if I would consider being friends with her and explaining why she has been the way she has towards me. Sounds like she was told ex girlfriends have been jealous of me and my friendship with ex so she started reading into everything and wondering if there was a reason to be jealous. She says she now knows she misconstrewed things and really wants us to make up even if only for ex's sake. I've sent her an email back explaining how I have felt through it all and will see what she says back. I'm really confused about it all. I know it will have taken a lot for her to send the email so I appreciate that she did but i'm still not convinced she wants to be friends and i'm not sure I want to be after how she has gone on. Will just have to see how I feel later. Well I best get organised for work. Talk to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, everything is fine now with the in laws. We went over in Sunday but his Mum and Sister both had food poisoning from a chinese on Saturday night, so they were both in bed. OH finished putting down the paving slabs in the garden for his sister, and I fell asleep on the sofa, then we came home.

Not much else to report really. Hope everyone had a good Easter weekend. Hope the bloods go well on Thursday Wendy :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Thanks *Wendy*!!! I appreciate you letting me join. A little about myself, my name is Nicole ,im 31 and I have a darling significant other named Matt, aged 31. No, we aren't married and don't ever plan on it. Just our way of thinking I guess. We have been trying for hmmmmmmm, this will be our 5th month I believe. I have two beautiful children, Zoe 8 and Christian 6. Matt and I just bought our first house and close in less than a month. We are hoping to add that nursery to it! Oh and we live in Florida,USA. :) thanks for having me. My birthday is September 17th

Wendy, one thing I always remembered with ex's. You can be nice, but hold your guard until she can prove to be trustworthy.... I have been where you are and it's been both ways, stabbed and heartwarming....


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Can one of you ladies send me the code for the signature line for this group? Would love to add it! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, hope you are all well x

*Naomi-* I know what you mean about being on here and it making you overthink things! I use this forum as more of a general chat with a little bit of TTC otherwise I think I would majorly stress myself out over things! Hope the kitchen is going well x

*Lea-* Come on then Mrs, what happened with your car then. Hope things have calmed down at yours and the kids are back to school x

*Carron-* Glad you have finally got the internet sorted, there is nothing worse than being stuck without. Hope you are ok though x

*Wendy-* I was due o post today to say that I am not happy with my CBFM but this morning I have had my first change in it :happydance: so guess what I will be doing when I get home :haha: Its not a peak yet but it is something lol! Back to work for me too, but at leaset I only have a few days before I am off for 2 weeks :happydance: The e-mail from your ex hubbys fiancee is a little weird. She could be genuine and wanting to put it all behind her but as you say it is slightly strange! Hope it goes well for you on Thursday :hugs:
*
Adrienne-* Hope you are ok. Yes I am getting excited for my holidays :happydance: only got 2 more days left at work and we fly 1 week tomorrow. I haven't had a pizza hut for ages! I cooked a chicken pie, roast potatos, new potatos, carrots, cauliflower, green beans, peas and gravy for Gavin, my dad and I. What did you have? There piuzzas are fab!
*
Fiona-* Yay for the new pup and it is such a beautiful name for it. I love collies too, my sister has one! Hope he manages to keep you occupied x :hugs:

*Amy-* I know how you feel Mrs. I should of given birth this month. It is difficult to move on from where you are but it will happen. Work was a bad distraction for me as I deal with a lot of complaints in my role so I could feel myself getting very angry easily and nearly lost my job as a result of it! I am glad af turned up for you. Time to start afresh now x

Hey *cupcakemummy-* :wave: welcome to the thread. here is the code (take out the spaces at the front of it)- [ IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2011/110331-EgsMlzcJbnvV.gif[/IMG]

*Rachael-* Glad things are back to normal with the oh's family. Love the pics of the little kitties on fb too hun.

Anyway, I best get back to work as I have been trying to write this for over 2 hours now lol! I will be back later ladies :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Hello ladies!

Hope I can get on one point this week for a proper post :) just been so busy. Hope everyones well!!
I'm 11dpo and haven't tested yet, proud of myself :lol: got a little collection of spots yesterday but I had also went hillwalking and got very sweaty so its very possible it was from that.

Anyway, hope to get on and see how everyones doing soon x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hi pinky12 yeah its good to be back been trying to catch up on everything. x


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Today's the big O day!!!!! Come on swimmers SWIM!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

WendyJ said:


> Morning ladies! Back to work for me today :( On the plus side it's only for three days and then i'm off for another four :happydance: Hopefully the three days will fly by! What's happening with you all? Hope everyone's well.
> 
> *Adrienne* Mmm I love pizza hut! Only ever been once but it was soo yummy! :haha: Wish there was one closer to me. You got any more long shifts coming up or are you going to be home for a while? x
> 
> *Carron* Yeah i'm good thanks hun, plodding along! Can't quite believe i'm on CD105 today but hopefully when I get my blood tests done on Thursday some answers will come from it. Where are you in your cycle now? I got lost without tickers! lol x
> 
> *Fiona* Love the name Draíocht! So unusual but a lovely meaning. It's understandable your still upset about Izzy, you will be for a while yet but i'm sure Draiocht is occupying your mind a bit. Big :hugs:. I thought with you only just moving this was a permanent thing but is it just temporary until Marco gets another job? That would be a nightmare unpacking then having to pack again. Marco sounds like a diamond though, glad he's being so supportive x
> 
> *Naomi* Oh I remember the first couple of months of trying well! I analyised everything lol. I've been trying since August but AF's disappeared January so now I realise there is no point analyising and feel a lot more relaxed now. That's not to say I wont start reading into everything again once AF's return :haha: Take it your back to work for a few days to? x
> 
> *Amy* So glad AF finally showed for you, I think it was the best thing, you now know where you stand and hopefully your cycles will be regular from here on in. Sending you big :hugs:, I can understand it must be a really difficult and sad time for you. Keep your head held high hun, I know you will have a sticky bean in no time :flower: x
> 
> *CupcakeMommy* Welcome to the thread hun! Of course you are more than welcome to join :flower: Tell us a bit about yourself and Emma (pinky) will get you added to the front page x
> 
> *Emma* & *Lea* Hope my girlies are doing alrite! Not long till your bday Lea and your holiday Emma! So excited for you both! x
> 
> Well not much happening at my end, hubby is off work on Thursday so he's going to come with me to get my blood taken. So glad! Nurse will probably think i'm a wimp but i'm so nervous so hoping him being there will help.
> 
> Well last night I got a very suprising email, from ex-hubby's fiancee! I think most of you know how she has been towards me and the feeling between us both so this was a shock and a half! It was a lengthy email basically asking if I would consider being friends with her and explaining why she has been the way she has towards me. Sounds like she was told ex girlfriends have been jealous of me and my friendship with ex so she started reading into everything and wondering if there was a reason to be jealous. She says she now knows she misconstrewed things and really wants us to make up even if only for ex's sake. I've sent her an email back explaining how I have felt through it all and will see what she says back. I'm really confused about it all. I know it will have taken a lot for her to send the email so I appreciate that she did but i'm still not convinced she wants to be friends and i'm not sure I want to be after how she has gone on. Will just have to see how I feel later. Well I best get organised for work. Talk to you all soon :flower: x

well i'm on cycle 28 and 3dpo i think, i tried to counters but mine kept on coming up 2 days behind don't know what ive been doing wrong x


----------



## Pinky12

*Arlene-* :wave: hope you guys are ok. Did Kyle get yummy treats off the Easter bunny? :haha:
*
Carron-* I know what you mean, sometime this thread is fast moving but its good as we are all part of a family here :hugs:

*Nicole-* Good luck to your little :spermy:. I am due to ovulate soon too so fingers crossed for the both of us x

Huge :hugs: to all our wonderful ladies out there, hope you all had a lovely Easter :bunny:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck to everyone about to ov. I think I ov'd yesterday, but not 100% sure. Just going on EWCM and ov pains. We'll see if I'm right in about 12 days :rofl:

Sorry for not doing big posts, but I'm just popping on here in between sorting things out. Everytime I think we're sorted there's something else to do!


----------



## Pinky12

Rachael, dont worry hun. Come on when you are free hunni but remember that we do miss you :hugs: x

Any ladies hat have not got their info on the front page and do want it on there, please pm me so I can put it on as I am not sure if I have missed people x x x x


----------



## WendyJ

Phew am I glad today is over! Think i'll just chill out tonight, have a nice dinner and then a relaxing bubble bath with some tv thrown in between! Of course a blue wkd would make it perfect but don't think boss would be pleased with me going in with a hangover tomorrow :haha:

*Rachael* So glad to hear things are better with OH's family. I thought they would be once you'd actually moved in with him. How's the job hunting going? Did you ever get your bbq organised? I'm sure you'll get there with the house. I've been in mine for six months now and there's still things I want to do! It all takes time x

*Nicole* Lovely to hear more about you hun! Marriage aint for everyone, not that I can talk, i'm on marriage number 2! lol. But this one is deffo for life, couldn't be more loved up. Do you temp or use opk's? I see it's ovulation day for you, get plenty of :sex: in! Fingers crossed this will be your lucky cycle x

*Emma* Yey for the change in the CBFM! Looking at the temperature dip in your chart I would say it's got it right! You should ovulate in the next day or so I think. With my first month I just got highs from day 9 right through to day 24 :dohh: Hopefully when I start using it again my body will behave itself!! x

*Arlene* Yey for not testing! Good girl! :haha: Fingers crossed this is your month after that bit of spotting last week. You going to test this weekend if no AF? x

*Carron* Click on one of my tickers hun and try and set one up from there, mines was easy to change so I could get it on the right day. You just put in date of last AF I think, my only problem is there isn't one that goes longer than 80 days! lol. Hoping I wont need as long a one ever again though x

Right I suppose I better go raid my cupboards, see what goodies I can find for dinner! Hope all you lovely ladies are well, talk soon :flower: x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

thanx hun got them x

so my ticker says i'm on day off O but i thought it was Sunday my day of O that's what my countdown to pregnancy said x


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: lynsey x (hopingtobemum)

Wendypops- I wouldn't count on my temp this month as it has been all over the place and I am still not feeling great although it did dip this morning. What did you manage to find for tea then x


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Nicole! Good luck and FXed you get your BFP! And I LOVE Florida! We honeymooned in Orlando last year!

Wendy - hope you found some yummy food for dinner, and got to relax some this evening!

Arlene - Good for you for not testing! I would've already tested by now, but I'm a POAS-aholic!! hehe FXed crossed for you!

Rachel - Good luck to you too!

Emma - thanks hun :hugs:


Wow, it seems like everyone is OV around this time!! Good luck to everyone!

Hope everyone I didn't name is well. I tried to go back a few pages and catch up!

Thanks for everything ladies. It's definitely hard right now. I even got asked twice about having a baby today at work. Why is it, that after "How's married life?" the next question is "Oh, any babies on the way? .. Have any kids?" etc etc. ?!?! Seriously. I held it together after the first time, but I just wanted to let it all out. I could feel myself struggling to hold it in. 
And I will be drinking this weekend. I'm gonna get some soda and mix with my whipped cream vodka and go to town. I don't care how tipsy I get. Unless I'm overnight at the in-laws, then I'll just have a few glasses of white chocolate Godiva liqueur. Yummmm!

That's about it. I'm actually on a conference call for work right now, but I'm calling in from home. Have another tomorrow and Thursday, all after work hours that last an hour, that I don't get paid for. Sweet.


----------



## Pinky12

morning ladies x

I know what you mean Amy, Gavin and I have been married for 4 years and that's all I've heard! Got very frustrating after the mc. Why do people think its ok to ask quite a personal question like that? Anyway, I promise you it will get easier hun.

Well best get up and ready for work although I really can't be bothered :(


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy hope you allowed yourself one little blue wkd :haha: I've woke up today dying to test :dohh: think I jinxed myself!

Emma yes Kyle got way too much from the easter bunny! Lots of chocolate as well as clothes, a swimming pool and a roboraptor! Lucky boy. Not long till your holiday :D

Amy i'm very close to testing now! Deep down I think I know this just isn't the month though. Tell those people to mind their own. 

Anyone else nearing testing time? I'm so tempted just now. 12dpo.. should I..?!

Hope everyone else is well :) xx


----------



## xarlenex

Does anyone else keep getting logged out?


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't keep getting logged out Arlene, but I've had nothing but trouble getting on the site, especially in the evenings.

I might be 2dpo today, so I won't be testing for a while yet hun. Good luck when you do test :dust:


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene- I have been having problems with my ionternet so take any problems as it being my internet. ooh, Kyle is a lucky boy... I want a swimming pool!

Think I am goint to get more :sex: in tonight instead of waiting until tomorrow (for every 48 hrs). I am getting so excited seeing the bar go up on my monitor... I actually know that i am ovulating :haha: Now we have to hope that Gavins little :spermy: do their job!

Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## Tweak0605

Ughhh!!! So if things couldn't get any worse, DH's car was broken into last night! :growlmad:

We have no clue how they got in, since his door was locked. They didn't break anything. They stole his radar detector, his sunglasses, and his entire gym bag with his clothes, swim goggles and sneakers in it. 

The funny thing is, they left my car alone, which also has a radar detector in it. 

He called the police and has to go and file a report in person. The officer told himt that he was the 4th person to call in from our apartment complex and report a car being broken in. 

So yup, that was a great start to our morning. 


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry to hear that Amy :hugs: we had some wheels for the oh car stolen from our house a few months ago :growlmad: I was extremely cross as I bought them for him for an xmas present!

Hope they catch who did it :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I've had my car broken into a few times, it's annoying as heck! Hope they get caught!

I would just like to point out to everyone that works - only one more day then another 4 day weekend! We're off to South Shields on Friday for the day, looking forward to it, then we're having a BBQ on Saturday :D Sunday will be a lazy day I think :rofl:

What have you all got planned?


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Ooooooohhhhhhh a BBQ sounds fun. I wanna come! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hop on a plane and come on over :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Over the pond I go!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky12

he he, Rachael, I can't wait. I am trying to contain my excitement for a bit though as I have to make sure I tell my assistant everything he may need to know as he has only been with us for a few months. I am really sad that I dont like leaving my site as I know how everything works lol!

But :happydance: for the weekend. I only have to work until 3pm too and then I am off to the hairdressers for a quick chop for my holidays and then I am out for tea at a lovely italian and then a few drinks afterwards (making sure I get all my :sex: in now as we are staying over :doh:)

Most of the weekend I have left free ready for the holiday as I need to get euros still and see the oh's parent (as they are looking after the cats) but nothing major.

We are having a BBQ tonight for tea and then a walk followed by dessert :)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend off and if memory serves me right I think Wendy will be having a week off when I have my two and we also have Princess Leas birthday and maybe Shona's as well x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hi there ladies......

Thank you all so so much for the support over the last week....been hard without our pup but we are starting to feel better xxx
But as usual in our house, when it rains it pours.....spent the day at the hospital yesterday with Marco....he has 1st degree burns to his face! He was washing out a blender & put boiling water in it, didnt close lid properly & switched it on! It splashed up all over his face......hes very blistered & his nose is very bad! But the doc says there wont be any scaring....still got him to refer us to a plastic surgeon next week just incase!! Hes in good form but very sore & is taking the week off work! Poor pet.....feel very sorry for him but theres little I can do except give him TLC & panadol!! Cant even kiss him coz his lips are burnt!! 

@Wendy - Yea we are forever on the move!! We are living over 4hrs from our families in Dublin & just waiting it out until a job comes up for Marco closer to home! He is an Adventure Centre Senior Instructor so we are looking for something similar for him....he wouldnt be any good in an office!! And yes he is a lil diamond!!! 

Feeling positive this week (despite everything!) and really looking forward to the long weekend....we have some friends up this week & a surf competition this weekend, sadly for Marco hes off the water with his burns but hopefully ill do him proud!!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening ladies! Hope everyone is well :flower: Not a lot happening with me, just a little anxious about getting blood taken tomorrow but i'm sure i'll survive! Wonder how long it will take for the results to come back. Not even sure I will understand them! Here the doctor doesn't call you with results we have to call the receptionist and get our results. The doctor did say we should probably meet up again in a month but i'll be going in sooner if I don't understand what the results mean! Anyway, time will tell!

*Carron* I don't really use my ticker to tell me when I ovulate, I just like keeping track of what day i'm on. If you think you ovulated on a different day you go with what you think and just use your ticker so you know when it's testing time :) What have you been up to lately anyway Mrs? Just working away? x

*Emma* Hey trouble! Tea last night wasn't exciting but it was yummy tonight! Chicken bacon and leak pie with baby potatoes and baby carrots. yum yum yum! Just about to have fudge cake and skooshy cream now, bad me! I blame the hubby cause he fancied it with ice cream :haha: Yep i'm off for a week same time as you :happydance: cannot wait! Not that i'll be doing much but there is lots of birthdays that week so will be doing individual nights out and things. Bet you can't wait for your hol, mind send me a postcard :winkwink: x

*Amy* oh hun there is nothing worse than people asking you when you're going to have a baby! Especially after what you've been through :hugs: I hate it too, or the other one I always get is "oh it's about time your dad became a grandad, he will be a great one!" and i'm thinking jeez, you think I don't know that! I am trying for goodness sake! Our time will come though hun. That's awful about DH's car! If nothing safe any more? Makes me so mad! Hope they get whoever did it x

*Arlene* I was very good and didn't have a blue wkd :( Will maybe treat myself at the weekend though! If I was you I would try and hold out until 14dpo but if you can't then go for it! Just don't count yourself out if it's a BFN though. Got everything crossed for you! :flower: And oh, this website logs me out sometimes too, fricking annoying!! x

*Rachael* sounds like you've got a nice weekend planned! Is this you getting to meet OH's friends at the bbq? Hope it goes well hunnie! I'm sure you'll make some lovely new friends soon x

*Nicole* That's one expensive trip for a burger at the bbq! :haha: How's things with you hun? I've had a nose through your journal, feel like I know you a little better now! When's the moving date? You must be so excited! Any word on a start date for your job? x

*Fiona* That's what this thread is for hun, we are a little support group for each other :hugs: Aw no, poor Marco! I remember spilling a pot noodle over my hand once, ouch ouch ouch! Stung for a couple of days. Hope he's not in pain for too long. I'm sure you're looking after him. Wow can you surf? That must take some energy! Good luck for the competition :) x

*Lea* Have you gone into hiding again woman?? Get back in here! :haha: x

Well i'm gonna head off and spend some time with hubby. Speak to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## MarcsMrs

*Wendy * Yea I surf.....we are both qualified as Outdoor Instructors so we surf/sail/climb etc.... Pretty much any watersport out there - we do it!! Sad that Marco can compete as it would be our 1st comp as married couple but his health comes first & the risk of infection with a burn is quite high so we dont wanna take any risks!! 

All the talk of BBQs here makes me really want one now.....might make some plans for this weekend...Friday might be a good day for one!! Yummers!! 

Hope everyone is doing good & getting ready for a fun BH wkend!


----------



## Lea1984

Hi Ladies I'm Back.......Omg I have just sat here and typed for the last 2 hours 49 mins and the stupid thing crashed on me.. Oh well im certainly not going to type that agn, you all know what my post are like when i have come back. especially when i have had drama.. well all of it has gone..

So i am sooooooo sorry ladies, all my individual post have gone..

*Wendy *- Hey Hun hows you???? Hey There is nothing wrong with chipmunks, i sat here a cpl of weeks ago watching it too.. Good luck with your bloods hunni.. Mine took 1 week to come back. They will have a note what they are testing for, so they will know by looking at your results whether they are normal or abnormal. 
As for the ex's OH. You just need to ask yourself hun, do you need to be friends. The way she acted was out of order. she is an adult, she has her own mind. She had no right to act the way she did. I think personally, she has thought, if ex is friends with you, its best for her to be too, that way she can, be close and see what is going on, insted of it being with her out he picture, kind of thing, you know what i mean... 

*Emma *Hun oh i do hope your feeling better! You and Gav will be relaxing on hol nx week lucky you!! Boo at the cheeky sods who stole the wheels. These people make you sick. If its locked down they still find a way to take it.. It makes me angry! I hope your ok though...

*Amy *Hun I'm glad AF has come, i never thought id say that. But it certainly was for the best hunni.. Things will work out i'm sure They will.. Try not to think to much about the past hunni.. As cruel as it was things happen for a reason. Try and keep your chin up.. You will soon have your :bfp: and baby in your arms.. Time flys.. Then you wonder where it has gone..

Rachael, Arlene, Adrienne, Fiona, Carron, Naomi And all the other lovely 2012 Ladies.. And all the originals where ever you ladies are.. I hope you are all well... I am gutted i lost my lovely long novel of a post, but you know me, i dnt like to miss ppl out so you know i'm genuine..

:wave: Nicole welcome hunni.. I'm sorry i've not said hi yet, ive had the week from hell.. But hello to you hun, nice to have you with us... you see me then you don't lol.. 

Well Ladies i'm on CD 30 now, looks like a late cycle agn.. AF was due Wed 27th So looks like she will come for my bday... I Feel like crap, my throat is killing me, so looks like i'll be ill for friday.. The weather has been beautiful.. But the drama has been unreal since Friday when the car keys were stolen. No car all day long, then suddenly someone came over and gave them to us after police, etc and waiting around all day.. The OH Dropped his brand new iphone 4 and smashed the screen to bits.. Sunday morning we got a call from OH daughter apologising for recent events a few days before and she wanted to come dwn, which was cool with us. But Created MASSIVE rows, since then we have had drama with the OH family, long stoy short OH daughter is living with us for now, we have had police, social services etc, we cannot believe how his mum and dad are being with her, she is 12.. they have turned there back on here bcos she wanted to come to ours on sunday... Well there is soooo much more to it, but we got the police involved and social services bcos they cnt do that. anyway its been stress for days, and the drama and the way they have been is disgusting.. stuck up people.... 

We should find out tomoz what happens next after SS get back to us tomoz.. poor girl hasn't even got any clothes, they wouldn't let here have them.. how childish is that!!

Well ill be glad when its all sorted. so we can plan..


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies. I'm was seriously irritated today after what happened. Like they stole his sunglasses clip and his gym bag?! WTH do they need that stuff more? I can see stealing his radar detector, since it's expensive, but his gym bag? That's what irritates me.

I'm jealous of you ladies!! I want a long weekend! :( I didn't even get a long one for Easter last weekend! And with work I could definitely use it! I'm going :wacko: over here! 

My niece's 6th birthday party is this weekend. Actually, her birthday was end of December, and my SIL is just getting around to planning it now. Should be fun. I'm riding down with my ILs since DH has to work. 

Oh and yesterday, the customer I was talking to also said, after he asked if there were any babies in our future, " .. no huh? well, you gotta get on that!" I almost lost it at that point. Then co-workers were talking about Mother's Day. Someone asked me "You're not a mother yet, are you?" OMG Way to take the knife and stab it further into my heart and make me feel more like crap. 

Okay, that's enough pity party on me! LOL Hope everyone has good night. I'm off to watch American Idol with DH!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

yh working mostly and helping out at the youth as well what have u been up to x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy - Yep, everyone coming to the BBQ are OH's friends, and their wifes/girlfriends. One of his friends told him last night that his girlfriend is having a baby boy and asked OH to be godparent. There'll be there on Saturday and whilst I'm pleased for them I also really wish it was our turn too. I truly don't know how Lea has managed TTC for over 8 years. I've been TTC 4 months now and am getting so down about it not happening yet.

Sorry for moaning, I know a lot of you have been trying a lot longer than me, and I really shouldn't complain, it just seems like so many people I know are having babies or have just had them and in all honesty, I'm getting jealous. I really don't want to be a jealous person, but I'm just so sick of getting nowhere.

I'll be back when I've pulled myself out of this hole xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

*Rachael*, huge :hugs: hun. I know how you feeling. I am lucky that I dont have a lot of friends who are baby orientated so we are not around children a lot at the minute. Have a lovely weekend and enjoy he weather and make sure holly gives you plenty of cuddles x

*Amy*, hope you had a good night with the oh. Have the police said anything else about the theft?

*Princess Lea*, your back hunni! I think it is hatfever that is making me feel so bad! I have never suffered with it before but I think it may definitely be it. Oh my god, I can believe what has been going on with your oh daughter, huge :hugs: x

*Fiona*, thats awful whats happened to Marco. I hope he gets better soon. We are all here for you if you want to rant and stay strong Mrs x

*Wendy*, I am so excited with my time off. only 45 mins to go :) Sounds like you have a busy week off anyway, hope you have a fun time.

I hope everyone else is ok and having fun on this sunny day? Miss you all x


----------



## MarcsMrs

*Rachael* :hugs: darling I know how you feel! Lots of my friends are either pregnant or giving birth at the moment & I find it so hard. Like I want to be really happy for them but I feel so jealous that its not us :blush: It just shows how much we want to be mummies :hugs:

*Emma* Thanks for the support....poor Marco looks awful today :cry: His face is all weeping & very raw looking I feel so sorry for him but hes still in good form & feeling ok! Gonna take him to see our GP on Tuesday just for a check up, to make sure its all healing ok! I dont want to take any risks with his face!! But as usual hes a trooper!


----------



## Pinky12

Happy birthday princess Lea :cake:


----------



## babygirl89

hello ladies how r ya's??? missed u all soooooooo much :-(

i have had a mad few weeks, me and oh are back on track, i found out i have a severe abnormal smear :-( and im after getting two cysts on my boobs.

but i went to my doc and told her i was concerened as i only have a 10 to 11 day lutal phase and she was great she put me on progestrone suposotories and she is sending me for bloods on day 21 of my next cycle!

this month i took soya but i took a smaller dose and i got an positive opk at day 19 and day 20 and according to ff i ovulated day 21 as i am temping this month too (my cycles range fom 26 to 29 days and i only ovulated on day 21 last month i had an 11 day lutal phase and that was with taking vitamin b6 so dunno what happened this month maybe it is cos i stopped taking the vit b6 it's looking like my cycle would of only been 8 days max!), i keep trying to add my chart but it wont work i will try again! so i started my progestrone two days after i ovulated and i will wait till 14dpo and test and if it is bfn i will stop taking the progestrone! so im hoping this works i had sex every day of my fertile period so FX'd this month!

how's all my ladies  how's lea and wendy and emma and racheal and arlene??? missed use xxxxxxx


----------



## WendyJ

:cake:* HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEA & NAOMI* :cake: 
Hope you are both having a fab day :flower: x​
Well I managed to get through my doctors appointment, but didn't like getting the blood taken! At least they got blood though! Poor Scott said he needed to see a doctor afterwards cause I crushed his hand :haha: It helped him being there though. I've to ring Thursday afternoon for my results so hopefully I will get some answers! How is everyone today? Hope everyone's well. 

*Fiona* Sounds like you are one active lady! Good luck for the surf competition! :flower: Shame Marco can't compete but it would be agony for him if he got salt water on his face. Hope he's healing alrite x

*Lea* Hope you're getting spoiled rotten missy! Yeah i'm thinking along the same lines as you about ex's faincee but she's asked me if I will agree to go round on Monday for a cuppa and a chat see if we can sort things out. Really not fussed but Scott says I should go or she will just make out i'm the bad guy cause she tried to make it up with me. So I will go and see what happens. Don't trust her though! Wow you've got so much drama going on with OH's daughter. What's happening now? Poor wee lamb, I'm sure she can be a nightmare at times but like you said she's only 12, no one should be turning their back on her. Hope it's all worked out alright. Did AF show for you hun? Your chart is looking great this month! Hoping it will be good news for you! :thumbup: x

*Amy* I'm with you! Why steal someones gym bag? It's just stupid! Hope the police find out who did it. Hope you have at your niece's party hun :flower: x

*Carron* Not been up to much hun, just living a quiet life, but that's how I like it! How did you get on with your essays? Take it they are all done and handed in? x

*Rachael* Hope you had fun in South Shields! I know what you mean hun, it doesn't matter how long you have been trying we all want one thing and it does hurt us that it doesn't happen and others around us are pregnant. No joke I know like 16 people that are pregnant at the mo! It's crazy. It will happen for us one day soon though. Hope the bbq goes well :flower: x

*Emma* How you doing hun? You finished work now :happydance: Bet your well chuffed! You got much planned for this weekend? Or just getting organised for your hols? x

*Naomi* Hope you're having a lovely day hun! I think you were going to have a bbq weren't you? Hope it's going well :flower:

*Arlene* Hope you're alrite hunnie, I keep checking to see if you've been on cause you should be testing around now! Got everything crossed for you :flower: x

*Sophie* So nice to have you back with us hun :hugs: and i'm so so pleased to see you and OH are back on track! Your having such a rough time of it the now but it sounds like you have a lovely doctor who will soon get everything sorted for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed with you that this will be your month x

I've had a nice relaxing day today, watched the wedding on the news, couldn't be bothered sitting watching it all but wanted to see what Kate looked like, she looked lovely! Elegant and not OTT. Then took a run to OH's grans to give her her birthday pressies and she spoiled us with a lovely dinner as usual. Just going to chill out for the rest of the nite I think. Sis has just got a kinnect but i've no energy to have a go of it the now lol, so it will be a night in front of the tv for me. Speak to you all soon x


----------



## babygirl89

ladies my chart is now visable if ya's wanna stalk it hehehe  xxx


----------



## disneybelle25

Good morning ladies!

Thank you Wendy for the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day. Watched the wedding, wasn't it lovely!! and then went shopping, out for dinner and to the cinema, decided against a bbq in the end as it wasn't that warm here, although the sun still shone 

Trying really hard not to think about af arriving as I'll really wind myself up lol, still it could be from tomorrow to the 5th so fingers crossed!

How are you all? Hope you are enjoying the long weekend, I'm planning today but then have 2 whole days to relax, seeing my mum and dad at some point as they got back from Orlando this morning!

Glad the doctors was ok Wendy, know how you feel I HATE needles, but hopefully you will have some answers soon.


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

I knew there was someone elses birthday... Sorry :blush: happy birthday for yesterday *Naomi* :cake:

Well it has been pretty quiet on here recently but I can't say I am surprised due to all the bank holidays and the lovely weather we have been having. But I hope all of you ladies are doing ok and miss hearing off you all- *Arlene, Shona, Michelle, Carron, Nicole, Belinda,* hope you are all having fun and ttc is not stressing you out too much :flower:

*Sophie-* Glad to hear that you and the oh are back on track and the doctors are helping you out. Hopefully things will calm down a bit now for you and you can chill out :hugs:

*Wendypops*- Yep work is done with :happydance: I am not up to a great deal this weekend apart from tidying and washing really :laundry: (i know boring). I had a bit of an eventful couple of days so looking forward to chilling out. How about you guys, have you and scott got anything planned?

Well ladies, my clear blue monitor has still not come up with a high for me yet, still on medium so just trying to keep up with the :sex: until it does. I am hoping the monitor is spot on but it does make me wonder what is going on with my body. I really hope that I get a high before I go on holiday so I dont have to take the monitor with me :haha:

If off to get ready to go out anyway and I will speak to you all later :flower:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Morning Ladies.......

Well its another beautiful day here in the West of Ireland (not often we get to say that!!!) And Marco & I are getting geared up for the Surf Comp! Ive been for a run this morning & Marco has all my gear ready!! Regisitration is at 1pm!! Taking our new lil pup down the beach for the first time too so I hope he behaves himself!! 

Woke up with cramps though so I think AF is prob on her way.....stupid witch :( But we shall see!! 

Marcos face is looking a good bit better, with lots of new pink skin! Hes great though, very positive! 

Hope you all have a great BH weekend & that the weather is good wherever you are xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael hope you feel better about things soon :hugs: I'm going onto my 5/6 cycle (feel selfish sometimes because I already have Kyle..) but its still difficult. I have no idea how lea's coping.

Speaking of her, Happy Birthday Lea and to you too Naomi :D Very jealous of your parents being at Orlando naomi, I will definately be booking up again when I have next 
bubs! 

Fiona I hope your OH's face heals nice and quickly, he seems like such an active man and it must really be holding him back.

Sophie fx'd the smear results turn out to be nothing. Whats the next step with that then? glad to hear things are good again with OH. :hugs:

Wendy thanks for looking out for me hun, :witch: came a day early today.. lovely! I feel quite drained about it to be honest. I dont know why im surprised, when concieving kyle I basically had unprotected sex for a year before I fell pregnant, baring in mind I was being 'silly' and just not using protection. Glad you've finally had your bloods, fx'd the results show something simple that can help you :)

Emma your on your holidays soo soon! Lucky you :lol: lots of people seem to concieve then fx'd its your turn too :D 

Its been quiet ladies, but I just want to say I may not be posting but you might notice me online, I'm alway nosing in at everyone to see how yous are getting on. I only have 2days ff in the next 3 weeks I think, so again I might not have time to reply but I do care about everyone! So :witch: came today, feel quite sad about it but maybe next time?!

Anyway, bed for work. Night everyone x


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
Sorry I haven't posted lately. Just came in from a trip this morning and I'm coming down with a cold. I know that some of you have been going through some rough times, I just want to tell you all to hang in there. You guys are some of the strongest ladies I know and I know that you will come through these difficult times and be even stronger. 

ATM I think I today was my ovulation day. So I managed to get some BDing in this afternoon. (it's not easy to be sexy when you're dealing with a cold LOL) I don't know if I have missed my chance for this cycle but I'm not going to worry about it because I am taking a more relaxed approach for this cycle. My FS appointment is for June 3rd. So until then I'm just going to take it easy. I guess that's all I have for now. Take care everyone!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Well I feel very cross with myself ladies. :growlmad: I had convinced myself I was pregnant as for the last 2 days I have felt really quite sick in the mornings, it gets worse after breakfast so did a FRER and got a :bfn:. I was so excited, this is CD 29 so it must be accurate, I'm gutted :cry:
I know that this is only month 1 and most people take a long time to conceive but this is horrible, just horrible.


----------



## Rachael1981

Happy belated birthday Lea and Naomi xxx


----------



## Pinky12

morning ladies x

Happy Birthday *Shona* :cake:

*Naomi*- Big :hugs: hunni. its awful what we do to ourselves each month. I just try to keep on telling myself that I am not pregnant, but still get dissapointed :( . Hope you start feeling better soon and start concentrating on next month hun :hugs:

*Adrienne*- Hello Mrs :flower: I had the same last month, I felt so run down with a cold and working long hourse that :sex: was the last thing on my mind! Hope your fs appointment goes well for June :hugs:

*Arlene*- lovely to hear off you as always, sorry the :witch: got you but as you say there is always next month :hugs: hope to hear off you soon x

*Fiona*- I'm glad Marco's face is improving and getting better :happydance: How did the surfing go yesterday?? Did the new little pup enjoy the beach? :hugs:

*Rachael*- How was the BBQ, hope it all went well :flower:

Well as for me, my fertility monitor still doesnt want to tell me I am ovulating yet so I am hoping it will do soon. Keep on thinking it will tell me the next day so try and get the :sex: in. I know I will be dissapointed this month as I have put a lot into it. I am temping every day, I have my CBFM, I am using pre-seed and sit for 45 mins with my legs in the air afterwards :haha: The healthy eating isn't that great at the minute but it has been easter! 

Anyway, a day of cleaning for me and watching the BTCC. Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Rachael1981

The BBQ went well, had a great time. Ate too much and had a few more to drink than I intended to and got a bit tipsy, but not to worry. It was just what I needed to let my hair down, forget about TTC and just enjoy myself :)

Hope everyone is well? xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone's had a lovely bank holiday weekend :) 

*Shona* Happy Birthday hun! :cake: Hope you've had a lovely day & have spoiled rotten x

*Naomi* Glad you had a good birthday hun, you deserved it. Don't worry about the BFN, you aint out until the ugly witch shows her face! Some folk don't show till after AF is due. Will keep my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: x

*Emma* How you doing hun? I really don't know if you will get a peak on your monitor as not many people do on their first month, so don't be disheartened if you don't see one :flower: Just keep up with the baby dancing and fingers crossed Gav's little :spermy: will do it's job! x

*Fiona* How did you get on in the surf comp? Hope it went well! Any sign of AF? Fingers crossed it will stay away x

*Arlene* Lovely to hear from you hun :flower: Sorry to hear that darn witch got you but you stay positive Mrs! It is normal for it to take up to a year for a normal couple it would just be nice if it happened sooner. Wow can't believe you are only getting 2 days off in 3 weeks, that's crazy! How come? Short of staff? Hope you get a break soon x

*Adrienne* Hey hun, sorry to hear your feeling poorly. I had to LOL when you said about trying to be sexy with a cold :haha: I don't know if you've seen an episode of Friends where Monica tried to seduce Chandler when she was full of the cold but it was hilarious and totally popped in my head when I read your thread lol. You rest up hunnie and hopefully you will have caught that eggy x

*Rachael* Glad to hear the bbq went well! Your right, sometimes we just need to let our hair down. Any sign of the kitties? x

*Lea* How you doing hun? Hope you're alrite. Your FS appointment will be this week yeah? Really hope you get some answers hunnie :flower: x

Well i'm just plodding along as usual. Had a lovely weekend though, hubby took me out for lunch yesterday which was nice then visited some family for a catch up. Today I went to the cinema with all the family and watched Thor in 3D, was a brilliant film! Highly recommend it! Now i'm just getting organised for bed. Got the plumber coming tomorrow to fix my shower and then the dreaded cup of tea with ex's fiancee so shall see how that goes! Shall chat to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

Well Hello Ladies... Wow it is very quiet on here, it has been for a while now! 

Well I do hope everyone is doing well. The weather has been beautiful.. Like i said before though, this is our summer lol...

Thanks ladies for the bday wishes :hugs:...I had a lovely, but quiet birthday bcos i was ill, my throat felt like someone had ripped it out, i was drained and weak!!! 
(I still feel like crap, and this cough is driving me nuts) 
But OH & the kids made it special for me, they even made me a princess cake :happydance:... Wow i'm 27 now.. Time really is ticking now for our addition(s) to the family...

Life has been very hectic, and all over the place this last week. OH daughter is still with us, still not sure what we are going to do, but for now just taking each day as it comes.

My AF was due on Wednesday, the ugly :witch: hasn't come yet. My cycles are starting to sway but my average still says 29.. I'm cd 33 now :growlmad: I don't like when they are late, cos it make it all real that i have PCOS, obviously its real bcos i've not conceived in over 8 1/2 years, but you know what i mean.. My cycle was the only thing that kinda kept me sain... Well My FS appt is TUESDAY :happydance: Me & OH cant wait..

P.s I'm not preg, my Bd was off time this month....

Well enough about me.. Let me catch up on you ladies!!! :winkwink:


*Emma* Well Thank you lady for my :cake: / wishes.. I did nip on and noticed it hun, just didnt get round to making my post.. Thanks hunni.. Holiday Holiday Holiday .. oh you are soooo lucky lady, i need a Holiday right now. I bet your all packed and ready to go, and i bet there is no space for me now in your case lol.. 

What Cd are you on hun? I have never used a CBFM. How would you rate it? If you have to take it on hol with you hunni, its got to be.. They say many :baby: are conceived on hol, that's the relaxed approach for ya.. That would be lovely wouldn't it... How is things at the mo for you hun? are you feeling better now? :hugs: .. 
We will have no negativity on this thread, it is PMA PMA PMA PMA All the way.. You have to think positive hunni. Iit will happen for you, and me, and every one of the 2012 baby club crew ladies. I don't want to hear any of that agn Queeny.. You hear me???? Keep charting, and CBFM and the other things you are doing, and we will be looking back not long from now at this post, and i will say to you, I TOLD YOU SO!!!.. Pma Hun..:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

*Rachael* Hey Hun.. Awe bless you.. I think we all find that hun. Everywhere we look we see pregnant women, new babies etc. Its crap i know! But like we all say, it will happen one day hun you just have to believe it will. PMA Hun!! BBQ sounded fab hun, hey there is nothing wrong with letting your hair down and relaxing. i did just that today. we had a BBQ and i had a few tia maria and coke hummmm Glad you feel a little better.. you just have to keep fighting hun.. life was never meant to be easy... :hugs:

*Wendy* Hello Hunni... I'm so sorry i didn't get round to replying to your text, i just felt like crap, i was lay down resting, being treated like a princess.. Thanks hun...:flower:
I'm a so glad you have finally had your bloods done, only a few days now for your results. I really hope you get answers, you chart is looking absolutely crazy. That would drive me mad.. Like i was just saying bout mine, them being regular is the only thing that keeps me kinda sain, so now i'm staring to worry bocs they are becoming that little bit longer. :rofl: I thought i was bad having my blood taken, poor Hubby.. Are you trying to put him off coming with you agn lol

If OH thinks you should go, go hun and see what she has to say. Just bare in mind the drama she created at the drop of a hat before, best to give her a chance just keep that in mind at the same time. My chart is starting to show me the :witch: is on her way, i wish she would have come last week like she should have, she obviously wanted to mess my body up that little bit more, silly cow... Did i see KINECT did i?? did i? Lol have you been on it yet hun? I've not been on mine for a cpl of weeks now, just too tired or busy! I just missed ya agn.. Well i'm really good, life is still in the air with OH daughter, but we will sort it one way or another. Awe i seen Thor advertise on Tv before. I may need to see that lol. Let me know how things go with ex OH hun.. 

*Naomi* Hey Hunni.. Its a late one, but Happy Birthday hun..Sounds like you had a lovely day. I watched the wedding too, bits here and there.. My 10 yr old son was hooked on it, i don't know why but he was.. I'm not interested in the royals but wanted to see what all the hype was about.. It was sweet though. I thought the dress would have been that bit more special though. PMA is the key hun.. Keep that in tact and your on the right path. You may have had a :bfn: hun but that means nothing until the :witch: comes full flow.. you could be preg with very low levels. I never got a :bfp: until 8 weeks preg, that was FMU and not one either, if you know what i mean... Keep pma up... i have everything crossed for you hun.....:flower:

*Sophie* Hello Stranger!!!! It is so nice to see you back on here, you have been missed lady... It's brill you and OH are back on track. I remember you saying bout the smear and cycst. Like i said hun in my post to you last time. I had the same thing, try not to worry to much hun. Nice to hear your Doc is helping you out with your LP, that will really help you hunni. I have everything crossed for you hun.. Keep Positive.:hugs:

*Shona* Hey Hun Hope you had a great birthday. I didn't know it was your bday until Emma said... Hope you are feeling better, and your keeping that PMA up!

*Arlene* Hello Hunni.. Awe thanks for the bday wish I am sooooo sorry the UGLY :witch: Came Try and keep you chin up hun, it will happen for you.. IT WILL.... How is things for you hun? I bet you and kyle are loving this weather.. Don't feel selfish hun, its not selfish. I have my Jay but crave another child soooo bad.
As for me, i have no idea how i have lasted all these years and not ended up a mad women. I guess i just convinced myself each time it just wasn't meant to be this month. But it never stopped the tears, the heart wrenching, pain gripping, sick feeling in my stomach. Tbh it never gets easier, you get angry and frustrated the longer is goes on, but what is the alternative, give up no, bcos u wont get pregnant that way. The answer is just believe it will happen and try not to worry to much.. 

*Fiona* Hey Hun.. Hows things going? I hope Marcos recovering well. When you get cramps don't instantly think af is coming, we get them if we have conceived too, so keep that PMA!! We have to keep that hun, or we will go mad lol.. I have everything crossed for that :bfp: Stay positive.. Wow Surf Comp sounds fun.. 

*Adrienne* Hey Hun, Oh I know how you feel, i've been ill since my bday, it's horrible. It only takes once to conceive hun, and the relaxed approach is the best one. I have everything crossed for you too hun. Al FS appt.. Mine is 3rd May.. Good Luck hun. Fx you don't need your appt and you can give them good News...:hugs:

Well that is enough from me.. that should keep you busy lol i'm off to bed.. 

Nyt Nyt Ladies... :hugs:


[/COLOR]


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne I hope the time passes quickly for your appointment and that you get over your cold soon :hugs:

Big :hugs: Naomi..I know its not easy. I find it helps to delibrately plan things around the time AF is due to keep your mind occupued. 

Emma I hope you get your peak soon. Hope you got your cleaning done, i'm struggling to motivate myself now. Stared off so well earlier too :dohh: :lol:

Rachael its good to let your hair down now and again. We should all be doing it more often! Glad you had fun :)

Wendy, one of the women I work with are on holiday for a few weeks so i'm covering her shifts as well as my own. The pennies will be handy! :) How did the chat with your ex's partner go?

Lea really happy yous are getting to seeing a FS soon. And your right, just need to keep my chin up and soldier on! :hugs: Yes the weather is absolutely fantastic just now..too bad im workih through most of it :haha:

So OH sat and watched the great sperm race last night and learned so much! He took it pretty bad again. I think i'll give it to July then maybe start using OPKs. 

Hows everyone elses doing?!

x


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Arlene- No I haven't got a peak off it yet but have been making sure there has been as much :sex: as possible the past 2 weeks so fingers crossed. No I haven't managed my cleaning yesterday, I lost my motivation so re potted a few plants and chilled out. i need to watch that sperm race, is it any good? Hope you have had a good day x

Lea- Hiya hun, I am not sure what day of my cycle I am on but just trying to push through. Hope things work out with your oh daughter x

Wendy- Hope your drink with your ex's fiance went well and you have had a lovely day. Hope your results come through ok on Thursday as I am not going to be here to find out whats gone on x

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hi girls!! 
What a fab Bank Holiday weekend it has been here! :happydance:We have had 17/18degree weather everyday!! Not something that we get very often on the West Coast!! 

*Arlene* Sorry that :witch: got you but keep your chin up for next month :hugs: You have got a lot of work on over the next few weeks, dont overwork yourself darling xxx

*Sophie* Hope that your Smear results are happy ones. 

*Wendy* Hope your blood results are good. How did your drink with ex's fiancee go? Hope you enjoyed your Bank Holiday weekend!

*Emma* Lucky you with your holiday comming up....Id give anything for a holiday right now! Lots of babies conceived on holidays so FX'd for you!! 

*Adrienne* Sexy with a cold just doesnt work out too well does it?? Still we do what needs to be done!! Hope your FS appointment goes well too

*Racheal* Glad you had fun at your BBQ.....bet letting your hair down & having a few drinks did you the world of good! I know I always feel better after a good night out with friends! 

*Lea* How cute are your OH & kids with the cake?? My DH wouldnt get me a cake if he wasnt reminded!!!!! Thanks for the little pep talk too....you are right PMA all the way! Hope your FS appointment goes well for you tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you xxx

So for me......Marcos face is looking a good bit better but he is like a caged animal, hes been staying indoors since last Tues & its not something hes used to so hes hard to deal with!!!! Hoping for good news at Doctors tomorrow so he can go back to work, I love him but he has me driven mad being at home with me all day :blush: 
Surf Comp went well....I places 2nd in the Womens heat & 6th overall so am very happy with that. Sad that Marco wasnt there to see it but it was 18 degrees & way too hot for him to be on the beach! 
Pup had a BALL with all the other dogs!! Hes only 10 weeks but has NO FEAR!! Was jumping all over dogs that are the size of houses!!! Hes also getting good on the lead too, thank god!! 
Still no sign of AF (due today) and Im always on time! No normal signs either...Id usually be in agony with cramps but only have like a pulling feeling! BB's would be painful & heavy & they are just fine so far! So really dont know! Took a test lastnight that was BFN but my Mum & sis never got BFP's until later so ill have to wait & see.......FX'd this is our month but Im trying not to get my hopes up to high either you know!!! Will keep you all updated anyway! 

Hope everyone had a nice Bank Holiday weekend & enjoyed the good weather xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Emma the great sperm race really made me appreciate the miracle that pregnancy actually is, you would not believe just how much that sperm go through to get where they're meant to be. It softens the blow when AF shows for me as I know how difficult it really is. You must be leaving very soon then?!

Fiona you done excellent in the comp, well done! And fx'd AF stays away. I hope its good news about your hubbys face, can't be easy for him either being stuck in all the time. 

Just done my ironing, now sitting with a cuppa watching eastenders. Shower and early night for me I think! :)


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey everyone:flower:
Just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for all the support you gave me when I had my little blip yesterday, the :hugs: were greatly appreciated and I feel much better now! I've found my PMA and looking on to next month.
Have to say the :witch: hasn't arrived yet, due today and usually I have all the nasty symptoms like major cramping and stuff but so far non of that, a few little aches and felt sick all day yesterday and the day before but haven't really felt sick at all today...so who knows!
Spoke to my mum yesterday about it and she was so happy to hear we were trying, we had decided to not tell anyone but I wanted to ask about the sickness, it's nice to know she is on board with it all!:kiss:
*Arlene* I'm thinking the same about OPK's, spoke to OH a few minutes ago and might do them this month just to see how it works to get more of an idea about my cycle and then if by the end of the summer we have had no luck then start using those and temping...
Thanks for the advice *Lea* my mum said she didn't find out until she was 6 weeks even though she was late and sure she was pregnant so who knows..glad your family made your birthday lovely:flower: and hope you feel better soon!
Thanks for all the birthday wishes :thumbup: sorry *Emma* I should have e-mailed the date over so you could have put it on the first page of info:dohh:
well done *Fiona* with the sufring comp!! Sounds like your puppy is going to be a bundle of fun:flower:
sending lots of :hugs: to you all and hope* all *the ladies are well!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

My trip to see my nieces and nephew with the ILs was interesting to say the least. I hate to say it, but DH's 6 year old niece is a brat. She back talked all day. I think she was "showing off" for her friends at the party. It was a long day though. I was exhausted after it all. 

I started my new position at work today too. Still have no clue what I'm supposed to do on a day to day basis. I was bored half the day, cause I didn't know what I was supposed to do. It's seriously frustrating, cause I'm the type of person who has to be busy all the time. Ugh. 

And nothing new otherwise. Still waiting for OV. I probably have a little over a week to go. I OVd on CD17 last time. So, about 9 days left if it comes on time. We'll start BDing later this week, every other day. And I'll start OPKs again at the end of the week. I just don't want to miss it. I had a short surge last time, so I'm afraid of missing it.

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well.

Fiona, way to go in your competition. Glad to hear that the new pup is doing well and that Marco is doing better as well. Hopefully he will heal up quick and be able to be out and about real soon

Emma, holiday is coming I know you must be getting excited.

Lea hope things go well with your appointment.

Wendy hope you are doing ok. 

Rachael the BBQ sounded like a lot of fun. Hope you and oh are enjoying your new place.

To all the other lovely ladies out there I hope you are doing well. And of wishing baby dust to EVERYONE!!!!!!!

AFM not much going on my cold seems to be getting better slowly but surely. Have one more day before I go back to work and have a ton of things to do. That's all for me talk to you ladies later.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well all went ok with the Doctor today....Marcos face wont scar (Thank God) though he has an infection in it so got an antibiotic cream & he is off the water for another week!!!! Hes going to be a TOTAL DEMON by the end of this!!!! But he is allowed to go back to work as long as he works only in the office!!! Nice to get my house back to be honest!! 
Got my highlights done today (hadnt been done since Xmas so were badly needed) Very happy with them! 
Still no sign of AF at all & no symptoms!!! Tested this morning with IC but it was another BFN!! Was in chemist today & was going to buy Clear Blue Digital but felt Id be jinxing it!! Going to wait til Thurs & get one then if AF hasnt arrived! FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies x

*Fiona-* Well done on the surf compitition hun, sounds like you have had a good day. I am glad that Marcos face is getting better. How are you getting on with your CBFM? :flower:
*
Adrienne-* I am a bit excited but a bit more stressed than anything else. I have finally done everything I need so I am hoping I will chill out now. How are you doing? Hope your cold goes soon :hugs:

*Amy-* I hope the new job gets better hun. There is nothing worse than not knowing what you are doing :hugs:

*Naomi-* You dont have to thank us hun, thats what we are all hear for. We all have our little wobbles, its just nice to know that we have people nearby that understand where we are coming from. Hope your feeling better :flower:

*Arlene-* I watched the great sprem race last night and found it funny how they scaled things up to help people understand it. I agree it does make you realise what :spermy: goes through each month just to fertilize an egg!!

*Wendy, Lea, Rachael *and everyone else. I hope you are all having a fab weekend and I miss you all :hugs:

Anyway ladies, I am allpacked and ready to go on holiday tomorrow, I just have to de-stressed and start looking forward to it. I have decide not to take the monitor and just make sure I have :sex: every other day just to cover it. I will still take my thermometer but will have to write down the temps until I get back.

I hope everyone has a good week whilst I am away and are still here when I get back. :hugs: x


----------



## CupcakeMommy

xarlenex said:


> Emma the great sperm race really made me appreciate the miracle that pregnancy actually is, you would not believe just how much that sperm go through to get where they're meant to be. It softens the blow when AF shows for me as I know how difficult it really is. You must be leaving very soon then?!
> 
> Fiona you done excellent in the comp, well done! And fx'd AF stays away. I hope its good news about your hubbys face, can't be easy for him either being stuck in all the time.
> 
> Just done my ironing, now sitting with a cuppa watching eastenders. Shower and early night for me I think! :)

 Can you tell me where to find it online? YouTube only has one part and not the whole thing. A link would be awesome and highly appreciated!


----------



## Pinky12

CupcakeMommy said:


> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/4od
> 
> This should be it. It is on 4od, you should still be able to view it in Florida x


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: how's my girlies doing? Sorry i've been quiet last couple of days, just been super busy, popped on to try and catch up but then had to go off and do stuff again and never got the time to post properly. Hope everyone's well though :hugs:

*Lea* hope you're feeling a bit better hunnie, nowt worse than feeling rotten, especially on your birthday :( I see from your chart the ugly witch showed her face but I knew you said you were out this month anyway. More importantly though, how did today go! Was the FS nice? Really hope she/he is putting a plan of action together for you hun. Can't wait to hear how it went! :flower:

Oh and yes you heard me mention Kinnect :blush: but i'm not converted!! haha. Haven't even had a go of my sister's yet but I will once she gets dance central, see what it's like. Still know the wii is better though :haha: x

*Arlene* How you doing hun? I wouldn't even wait till July to get OPK's. They are so cheap and easy to use I would just get them now. I know you don't want to get stressed out with ttc when you've only been trying so long but for all you know you could be totally off with the baby dancing timing so I think it would do the world of good figuring out what your body is doing especially seen as hubby is taking it hard each month :hugs: x

*Fiona* Well done on the surfing comp hun :happydance: you did brill! Bet Marco was so chuffed even though he couldn't be there. Brill news from the docs too, he was probably worried about the scarring, looks like things are getting a bit better for you hun, i'm glad. Still no sign of AF? Brill! Hope she stays away! We could do with some happy news on here x

*Naomi* Any sign of AF? Hope she's staying away! Aww that was nice you had a chat with your Mum, it's nice having someone you can talk to about things. I have one friend who knows we are trying cause I wanted to ask her a few things (she's a nurse) and it felt brill being able to talk to someone who was so supportive! Got my fingers crossed you will get your BFP soon hun :flower: x

*Amy* Hope you're well hun. How's things at work? There's nothing worse than being bored, the day totally drags! Hopefully you will find out what you're meant to be doing soon :hugs: x

*Adrienne* Hope you're feeling a bit better hunnie, it will suck if you've got to go back to work feeling so crap :hugs: Are you going to be away for long this trip? x

*Nicole* How you doing hunnie, you must be so busy with the upcoming house move and new job but don't be a stranger to us hun :flower: x

*Emma* Hey hunnie! Oooh holiday tomorrow! Don't worry about not being excited, i'm excited for you :haha: Nah as soon as you are at the airport tomorrow you will be well excited about getting away from all the stress here, it's just what you need hun. I am mucho jealous! Will miss you though so make sure you get your but straight back on here when you get home! :hugs: x

*Rachael* Hope you're well hunnie, any sign of the kitties? Can't wait to see more cute kittie pics! x

As for me I've had a lovely last couple of days actually. On Monday the plumber came and I now have a brill powerful shower :happydance: What a difference! £200 down the pan but deffo worth it. Then I headed round to ex's for the dreaded cuppa with his fiancee but it actually turned out to be a really nice chat! Was very surprised. Although the first thing she said to me was please say you haven't got your boxing gloves on :haha: We sat down and had a heart to heart about what annoyed us about each other and she was really apologetic and quite lovely actually. She was just jealous and a bit insecure about me and ex being friends but she now realises how silly she has been and that there is nothing to worry about. So I agreed to start afresh although I said our two groups of friends will never mingle and I wont forgive her guy pal for how he was towards me and she accepted that. Ex was so chuffed we were actually talking to each other lol. Poor boy has felt stuck in the middle. I then had her showing me every piece of baby clothing they had bought so far, she doesn't know i'm ttc though so can't hold that against her, the clothes were mega cute though! So basically we are starting afresh again but she will never be my best bud or anything, I just think life is to short so I will see what happens.

Monday night I caught up with a good friend who was down from Kilmarnock. We went a walk around the town and had a catch up. Must have walked three or four miles, I was knackered when I got back! Didn't appreciate the midgy bites on my boobs either! Funny it was the only place the midges went for :haha: Was nice catching up though.

Today I was back at work, so busy it was unreal. Keep saying to myself your off next week, your off next week. It's keeping me calm so far! Will see what happens tomorrow though. Tonight my sis in law was round for a quick cuppa, but a quick cuppa turned into three hours! Us ladies can chat! Was nice though.

Nothing on the ttc front to report. CD112 for me today :wacko: But only two more days and I will hopefully get my blood results, can't wait to get some answers! They've gotta do something for me surely.

Well I best get to work, knackered! Will talk to everyone real soon though :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Get to work!! I meant get to bed :sleep:, yep you can see how tired I am! haha, nite all x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, Hope you are all ok x 

Well I am all packed and ready to go and the suitcases are even under weight which is fab! The house is all clean and tidy ready for the MIL to inspect whilst she feeds our cats lol.

Wendy, I am a bit more excited but I stress about travelling so that's what's holding me back. I am happy when I am there and unpacked!

Well time to go and make some food, I will probably be on before we fly as its not till 5ish and then you won't have me for a week lol.

Hope everyone had a lovely week and I will speak to you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Have a great holiday Emma! :D

No sign of the kittens yet, just one HUUUGGGGEEEEEE hairball :rofl: (Willow is long haired!)


----------



## MarcsMrs

Have a FAB holiday Emma!!!! 

Still no sign of AF & no symptoms either!! Keeping fingers crossed in our house!! Been testing with IC's but they have all be BFN, rang my sister this morning & she said when she was pregnant with her LO the same IC's came up BFN even when she had been to Doc & had bloods to confirm pregnancy!! So Im going to keep my fingers crossed & Marco is gonna pick up a test this evening on his way home! Lots of positive vibes!


----------



## WendyJ

*OH MY GOD LADIES!! I think the  is arriving!!!!  x​*


----------



## Rachael1981

WendyJ said:


> *OH MY GOD LADIES!! I think the  is arriving!!!!  x​*

:shock: 


:yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## WendyJ

Haha, that exactly sums up my reaction Rachael!! Last night before bed I had light brown discharge but it was gone this morning. Then just before I left work for lunch I went to toilet and when I wiped there was deffo watery blood on two wipes! Got home and checked again five mins later and yep light watery blood was reaching the pad! This together with having stomach cramps for the last hour definitely seems like the witch is arriving! I am so so happy (how surreal I am saying that I know! :haha:) Just phoned doctors and booked blood for half 1 tomorrow cause that will be CD2 for me if she comes on properly today x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like it! That's how my period starts!!


----------



## Pinky12

:happydance: so chuffed for you Wendypops x


----------



## MarcsMrs

DELIGHTED for you Wendy!!!!!!! Id say you feel great now (well except for cramps!!) 

Also hoping that you have taken my AF dose & ill be getting good news this week!!!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah Congrats Wendy!! So pleased for you :happydance:
Well ladies the :witch: arrived last night and is here with a vengence this month :dohh: but I feel upbeat about it. Hubby is now well on board with the whole ttc thing and we have decided for me to test for ovulation so we can know roughly when I ovulate.
Think its having to wait :coffee: that makes me so hung up on a :bfp: because now af is here I'm looking to the next month!
Have a lovely holiday Emma


----------



## Rachael1981

It's the waiting that gets to me too Naomi. I'm also going to be using OPK's next cycle (if there is one) Told OH about it last night and he agreed that it may help to make sure we're bd'ing at the right time now we can actually make sure we bd when I get a +ve opk :D


----------



## WendyJ

Sorry i haven't been on to do a proper post but to be honest i'm gutted, by 3pm the cramps had gone and the bleeding stopped :cry: Guess I was really stupid for thinking it was AF but it really felt like it was! Now no sign of blood at all. 

Guess i'll have to call and cancel my blood test for tomorrow cause there's no way you can class what I had as a period for the short time I had it :( x

I have got everything crossed for you though Fiona! Keep us posted x


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
Wendy so sorry the witch was teasing you. Hopefully she is just getting warmed up and will come back properly.

Emma have a great time on your holiday!!!!

Naomi sorry the witch got you and I hope you have success with the next cycle.

Fiona I have everything crossed for you and I hope we hear some ggod news from you very soon.

And to all the other ladies out there I hope you are all doing well.

AFM started another 4 day trip today, but this trip has 2 of the 3 layovers in my home town! So the first 2nights i'am at home and the last night I get to go to Buffalo, NY. With this it hardly feels like I'm away. I wish all my trips could be like this. Anyway I'm back in the tww my last one before I see the FS in June. That's all I have for now good night everyone.


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, she is so mean. I hope she comes back in full force soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey wendy sorry the witch is being so mean x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Oh Wendy BIG HUGS :hugs::hugs::hugs:
That :witch: is being an awful cow to you :growlmad:
FX'd you will get her soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well still no sign of her for me! Havent had a chance to get into town to get a test yet though! All the internet cheapies were comming up BFN but now I dont trust them!! 

We are heading away tonight for the weekend!!! :happydance: Going to Limerick tonight to visit some friends of ours & then on to Baltimore in Cork tomorrow for a sailing weekend with about 30 of the lads we went to college with!! Should be great fun! Feel a bit strange about doing a test while away from home but to be honest I REALLY need to know at this stage!! Prob wont be on much over the weekend since we are away but if I get good news I will at least pop on & let you all know! FX FX FX!! 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xarlenex

Fiona I hope the witch stays away and you get a bfp soon!! Enjoy your weekend away :)

Wendy did you get your results today?

Adrienne all these 3/4 day trips your days must fly by! Fx'd its your month :)

Emma, a bit late but hope you have a great time!!

Hope everyones doing well. :witch: left me last night and we wasted no time getting back to business :sex: :rofl: 
Working tomorrow then up to stirling to see my dad, sisters n brothers. Its my sisters birthday tomorrow, shes getting the new Nintendo 3DS but theres just not alot of games out yet. my little brother is then 15 on saturday..they cost me a fortune :haha: 

Hope everyones doing okay :D xx


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! How are we all doing?? Oh don't ask about me, i'm fed up! Half an hour ago I started bleeding again :dohh: I'm so confused! Nothing since yesterday lunch time and now it starts again. I'm now wondering if I was wrong for cancelling my blood today but I know I couldn't have counted this as day 2 when I had so little blood yesterday. It's still very light though and doesn't look like its going to lead to anything. CM was still watery.

As for my blood results, well I called today to get them and they wouldn't tell me over the phone! They were meant to but when I called the receiptionist said my Doctor had put a note on my file saying I was to come and see her to get my results and not be told over the phone, what the heck could that be about! :shrug: The annoying thing is I couldn't get an appointment with her until the 16th so i'm stuck in limbo land a while longer. It sucks! x

Anyway, enough about me!

*Naomi* Sorry the witch got you hun, but I love your upbeat attitude! You should deffo give OPK's a go, you might be surprised about when you actually ovulate x

*Fiona* Get a test woman!! :haha: Keeping my fingers crossed! Sounds like you've got a nice weekend planned, have a good one hun x

*Rachael* When you going to test hun? Keeping my fingers crossed for you too! If witch shows though I think you'll have a much better chance next cycle with OPK's and of course living with your OH now x

*Adrienne* Glad to hear this trip is an easier one, you must get so tired. Ooh your in the tww, hope it flys by for you hun and your FS appointment will be here in no time x

*Carron* Thanks hun, the witch likes playing tricks on me! Ooh your tww is nearly up! Fingers crossed this will be your lucky month x

*Arlene* So glad the witch has gone! Feels like she's been with you for ages! Send her my way :haha: Your brother will be 15? Wow, I take it there is a big age gap between you and your siblings? x

Well i'm going to get to my bed, i'm shattered, had to do some overtime tonight cause work is just crazy busy. Talk to you all soon :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

yh i know not going to test early this month going to be good lol, hoefully the :witch: will give in soon with u x


----------



## xarlenex

Aw wendy, making you wait like that is horrible :( hope the time passes quickly for you. Yep, big age gap, my brother will be 15 and my sisters 7 and 9. I love it though, they think its great that they've got a nephew already :lol: my mum and dad had me at 19 and 20.

Just realised witch is due half way through my week in lanzarote, not chuffed! Anyway, back to work for me.. Feel like I'm best just to pitch a tent right there just now! Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope she stays away for you Arlene! :hugs:

Wendy, I hope the wait goes quickly :hugs: It's horrible having to wait.

AF is due Saturday or Sunday. I was going to test on Monday if she was late, but I tested this morning (11dpo) as I'm going out tonight. It was BFN so going to have a drink, but only 2 at most as I know it could very well be too early and a false negative. If she does get me then it will be a new BBT thermometer and OPK's from CD13 onwards :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hi there just to let u know i took a test this morning and got my :bfp: 

https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g392/Mrs_C_Taylor/IMG00082-20110506-1442.jpg


----------



## WendyJ

OMG Carron Congrats hunnie! :happydance: I am so so pleased for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :flower: x

Aww no Arlene, hope it comes early or late or of course not at all!! lol. Rach enjoy your nite hunnie! 

Sorry just a very quick post from me, been doing overtime again, just going to get dinner and jump in the shower. Talk soon x


----------



## NDH

Congrats Carron!

Sorry I've not been posting. I've still been reading everyone's posts but it doesn't feel right to me to post in TTC threads anymore and I don't want my ticker or avatar to cause anyone grief if they're already having a down day.

I am still thinking of everyone loads and checking in though and wishing everyone their :bfp:s very soon.


----------



## disneybelle25

Congratulations Carron!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Aww *Nat* don't feel like that! I've been fair wondering where you had got to! How are you keeping hun? I take it you have seen your doctor now? I was sorry to see on Facebook you didn't get that apartment, have you found any others you like? x

Hey *Naomi*! What you got planned for this weekend hun? I'm just heading off on a wee shopping trip with my sis. Not that I have much money spare after forking out for the plumber last week but I bet I end up buying something anyway! lol x

What's everyone else up to this weekend? Wish *Lea* would get her bum in here and tell us how it went at her FS appointment :haha: I'm dying to know! 

Had some more spots of bleeding yesterday but again it was only in patches when I wiped and then it would totally clear up again. I'm so confused by it all :shrug: Surely I can't call it a period if its just been random half an hours each day can I? x


----------



## NDH

The only other apartment that looks promising I made an appointment over a week ago to view this Thursday (they weren't letting anyone see it before that). We're preparing all the paperwork to submit when I/we see it and crossing our fingers big time.

And Wednesday is my first scan :dance: Had bloodwork earlier in the week and then I have a followup appointment with my doctor next Tuesday.

Wendy I can't believe how much AF is toying with you! I hope she shows in full force rather than just random spotting soon.


----------



## WendyJ

Ooh fingers crossed this apartment will be just as nice as the last one *Nat*! You don't want to leave moving till your heavily preggers cause that would be a nightmare! lol. :happydance: yey for the scan! Hope you get a pic! I bet you can't wait, i'd be bursting with excitement if it was me! You going to tell people after this one or wait until your twelve weeks? 

I know my AF is driving me crazy, CD116 today!! Can't wait to get my blood results, just wish they would have told me over the phone instead of making me wait till the 16th. Hubby tries to reassure me by saying if it was anything serious they would have wanted you in asap which I guess is right. She must just want to discuss my options with me. If AF would arrive properly I could go have my CD2 and CD21 bloods done but my body just isn't playing ball! 

Well I'm off on my shopping trip, talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone sorry I have been away for a while, was just on journals and before that took a bit of a break just to see how I would get on with not being on much this month but guess cos Im in 2ww now wont make any difference. 

I hope everyone is well. 

Carron well done thats great news :thumbup: How long were you trying for?
What dpo did you test?

Wendy so sorry that she is playing havoc with you, could it be ovulation spotting I get that altho its random some months I do and some months I dont. 

Hope everyone is well 

Arlene that sucks when I went abroad I took a pill to delay bleeding but prob not a good idea when your trying I was on my honeymoon lol.....

Im off out tonight for a little while with hubby just food and a couple of drinks 7-9pm my dads offered to watch wee one but I will put him to bed, my son not my dad :haha: hes from edinburgh and going back home tomorrow so dont wanna take the mick and be out all night plus in 2ww so dont wanna go mad. Oooooh Rachael we need to have a night out one night that would be ace :thumbup: Is there no-one else near us?? :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats Carron!! 

Nat glad to hear from you :) and yay for scan wednesday :happydance: 

Just popped on while kyles having a little play, we came shopping today for jurassic park as kyles been asking constant for it, turns out its deleted so got him the more child friendly collection of the land before time, all 11..what fun I'll have watching those :dohh: :lol:

I'll get on for a proper post tomorrow night xx


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

wantingagirl said:


> Hey everyone sorry I have been away for a while, was just on journals and before that took a bit of a break just to see how I would get on with not being on much this month but guess cos Im in 2ww now wont make any difference.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Carron well done thats great news :thumbup: How long were you trying for?
> What dpo did you test?
> 
> Wendy so sorry that she is playing havoc with you, could it be ovulation spotting I get that altho its random some months I do and some months I dont.
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Arlene that sucks when I went abroad I took a pill to delay bleeding but prob not a good idea when your trying I was on my honeymoon lol.....
> 
> Im off out tonight for a little while with hubby just food and a couple of drinks 7-9pm my dads offered to watch wee one but I will put him to bed, my son not my dad :haha: hes from edinburgh and going back home tomorrow so dont wanna take the mick and be out all night plus in 2ww so dont wanna go mad. Oooooh Rachael we need to have a night out one night that would be ace :thumbup: Is there no-one else near us?? :shrug:
> 
> xxxx

over 2 years and at 12dpo


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi everyone!

Congrats Carron! What great news! Lots of vibes for a H&H 9 months!!

Nat - good luck at your first scan on Wednesday!

Wendy - I sure hope you get some news with your blood tests. And making you wait till the 16th? I'd be going crazy right now, esp being on CD116.

Hope all the other ladies are doing well!

I'm on CD13 right now. Been taking OPKs since CD11. Nothing positive yet, but we've started BDing every other night. I was a little crampy at the end of the week. I wasn't sure what it was from. I doubt I OV'd that early?? 

I also found out I have to go out of state for Tuesday night :( I'm a wuss when it comes to driving on busy highways, and that's exactly what I'll have to do. Hopefully I'll do fine. 

Still have no clue what I'm doing at my new job. That's what I'm traveling Tuesday night for. Have a work meeting Wednesday morning to go over what the game plan is for the next few months. I still don't see why I can't do it over the phone. It's a meeting that'll probably take 1-2 hours, and I have to travel that same distance, one way. So 4 hours round trip for a 2 hour meeting. Fantastic.


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Carron healthy and happy nine months!!

Wendy I hope the witch stops playing her games with you. Hopefully you'll get some good answers at your appointment on the 16th.

Arlene it must be so much fun to have siblings that age. Hope you had a good time with your family.

Tweak I know how you feel about driving. I hate having to drive to places that I'm not familiar with. Hopefully you won't hit too much traffic either way.

Lea miss you. Hope things went well at your FS appointment.

And to all the other ladies out there I hope you are having a good weekend.

AFM home for the next three days and I think I'm in the middle of the dreaded ttw. Hopefully I can get some work done around the house during that time. That's all I have for now good night ladies.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

thanx everyone


----------



## disneybelle25

Afternoon ladies :flower:
Adam is painting the wood in the hallway so I thought I would take the time to say hey :thumbup:
*Lea* hope your ok hun and the appointment went well!
*Wendy * Hope af sorts itself out soon, what a pain!! just having a quiet weekend, hubby is decorating and I for once don't have any planning to do! Hurt my foot trying to jog in the week so feeling a bit frustrated I can't exercise, which is so unusual for me as I HATE exercise!!
*Nat* Good luck with your first scan hun, how exciting!!!:happydance:

To all the other ladies, hope you are well!!

AFM well I'm super broody as usual, but so is Adam so it's really lovely at the moment, he keeps picking out tiny outfits and cooing over them, how funny! Now just need to get the magical :bfp: and we will be well away!! Let's hope June is our month, just have to wait and see:coffee:


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies.. :flower: 

I'm Sorry its been ages since my last post. Its just been hard juggling life at the moment. Everything has changed so fast for us, and all the drama and stress we have had these last few weeks have been shocking to say the leased... 

*Emma * I hope you are having a lovely holiday Hunni. I can't believe i didn't even get to wish you a good one... I hope your well and getting plenty of :sex: in too. Hopefully you ov on hol and come back for 2ww and get the :bfp: you sooooo well deserve hun..:hugs:
Watch the Great Sperm Race, its brill.. And really helps you understand how hard the poor sperm has to work to get to our eggs... I watched inside the human body tonight that i recorded.. The extra infor was amazing..

here is the link ladies, if you have not seen it... https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01102yg/Inside_the_Human_Body_Creation/


*Arlene* Thx hun! Sadly my FS appt is now July, so another 2 month wait for me. Awe that is the only upside to not being in work for me at the mo, i can enjoy the lovely weather. Saying that, its been horrible today. Raining!!! looks like thats the forcast for the rest of the week. How are things your end hun? Hows little Kyle doing?
Hey lady, there is no reason you shouldn't have OPK's now.. Get online and get yourself some..The quicker you get that :bfp: the better!!!

*Fiona* Hi Hun.. I kno, it was soooo sweet of them. It was a beautiful cake too! We are all here for each other, If i can do 8 1/2 years of ttc with nothing at all then i'm sure you ladies can do it...Well not as long lol.. i wouldn't wish it on anyone.. But you know what i mean hun..
Oh good news on Marco's face, boo to the infection though.... Oh well done hun on the surf comp, that is brill! Awe bless your little pup awe they can be fearless, my pup was too.. You need to post a pic hun...


*Wendy* Hello Stranger :rofl: how are you hun? I am so sorry the ugly :witch: messing you around like this... I do hope she comes full flow soon. It sounds like your starting your periods for the very first time, cos that was happens.... Omg hun, that don't sound too good about your results. They have found something then haven't they? Couldn't you request an urgent phone call from your doc. tell them your very scared and want to know what is up.. They can do that...
Awe i didn't get to go to FS appt.. It will be july now...:growlmad: But that is life.. It would have been nice to have gone, i'd be in a better place now. But 2 months will fly by. Plus it just gives us another 2 month to get a possible :bfp: before it... :haha: how can you not be convinced lady......Were talking about the kinect here ... Once you get on it you certainly will be.. The wii is not better i'm telling you that for a fact hehe. :happydance: for power shower, i must say they are fab. OH had one in his apartment, i never wanted to get out of it, they are lovely when you fall out of bed in the early hours for work half asleep, they certainly wake you up...I would say money well spent too! 

:rofl: @ ex's Oh Comment... (please say you haven't got your boxing gloves on) Glad it went ok though hun. I did tell you she was jealous and insecure about you and ex Hubby.. It was plain to see. Glad you have sorted it, just be careful at the same time hun. 
Us ladies can chat, its what we do best lol... It's nice to catch up with friends. 
Talking about catching up with friends, i was chatting to my god sister not long ago, i've not seen her since she found out she was preg with her 4th baby. she is due to have her mid may, she told me she has no feelings for the baby wat so ever & don't want her... I couldn't believe what i was hearing, she said she is going to see how it goes when she has had her and if she don't bond with her she has a friend who is willing to take her.. 
That shocked me to the core. She is a party animal, she loved being out and about. she never wanted this baby, and still doesn't.. I told her how lucky she was, id love to be in her position right now. She said a few of her friends have said the same to her. One of her closest friends has had 3 stillbirths at full term. I do hope everything works out for her, cos making a choice to give your baby up is not good...
She has heart problems and many other problems also, so giving birth is dangerous for her, but it never stops her going though it, she has nearly died so many times its unture. crazy girl.. But Bless her at the same time. I couldn't imagine what is going through her head right now.


*Carron* Congratz hunni.. Happy & Healthy 9 Months.. Our real first :bfp: but 2nd if you include Nats... Very pleased for you hunni.. Please don't leave us now your preggers... Hope your well hun...


*Adrienne* Hey hun awe thx.. Sadly i didn't get to go to my FS appt, so another 2 month wait it is... I hope your cold has gone, and your are feeling much better. No Doubt your working really hard as always. You'll be testing soon...... I have everything crossed for you hun.. :dust:



*Naomi* I'm sorry the ugly :witch got you hun... Massive :hugs: Awe bless that is what we are all here for hunni... Support & Chat!!! Get temping and doing OPK's hun they really do help, and temping teaches you so much about your body. I love temping, i'm deffo and addict :rofl:... Awe i wish my mum was here today, it would be lovely to share ttc with her. Thx for the well wish hun..:hugs:

*Amy* Hello Hun.. Its been a while since i last spoke to you hun. I do hope you are well. Awe no a cheeky child, wow that angers me to a point i could hit the roof. Disrespectful kids are defo a no no...Well done on the new Position hun, i do hope it picks up soon and you are happy.. Fx for Ov hun.. just keep :sex: up every other day, you will be fine.. Are you not temping hun?




AFM:
Things haven't really calmed down yet, it defo looks like we have Bex full time so we have been making arrangements to sort everything out. We have My son 10, OH Daughter Bex 12 both sharing my sons room (which isn't right) but what can we do!!!.. Then me and OH all in a 2 bedroomed semi. Plus we have OH Son 9 on weekends. We are gonna defo have to move now sometime very soon....
Its been a bad week to be honest, bex has drained me and OH with her attitude and nastiness toward him and her little brother who she is very jealous of. We sat her down yet agn and made it very clear this has to stop. We have got to a point now where she knows where she stands, and what is expected of her, hopefully she will learn from all that has happened the last few weeks and settle down. Were just waiting on a place in a school near us and that will help her make friends and stop her being so clingy too..

TTC is jus so hard at the mo... We didn't even get the chance to go to our FS which we are both gutted about, but i guess sorting bex out was more important. We have another appt, but not till 13th July Now. We waited so long for it, so i was upset. :growlmad: I still am to be honest. :witch: came late for me this month, when she did eventually came she lasted 2 days medium flow and left me.. I hate when that happens. Only 2 months till i get answers....

No Luck on the job front either, I have fell behind with my English :growlmad: everything is crazy.. I just need to get in order agn. Hopefully things will fit into place soon. 




*Ladies i started this post last night at 1am, by 3.30am i switched off, so only got up to Carron  announcement.. I will read the rest and reply later to the rest of the old posts.. Sorry for missing the rest, i will catch up...

Hope your all having a good day...*








[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea1984 said:


> *Amy* Hello Hun.. Its been a while since i last spoke to you hun. I do hope you are well. Awe no a cheeky child, wow that angers me to a point i could hit the roof. Disrespectful kids are defo a no no...Well done on the new Position hun, i do hope it picks up soon and you are happy.. Fx for Ov hun.. just keep :sex: up every other day, you will be fine.. Are you not temping hun?

Good to see you around Lea! Hope everything starts settling down for you :hugs:

Nope, no temping. I didn't do that the first time either. I'll do the OPKs for a few months, and then if nothing happens I'll start temping. Still negative on the OPK. I'm hoping I didn't OV early, since I've always been on the later side. 

Today was so incredibly difficult. It was Mother's Day here in the US. So I had to go through the day with a smile on my face pretending like nothing is wrong, when I was actually really hurting. I knew I should have swore off FB for the day, as all the people saying "happy mother's day" to all the people on my friends list, especially the ones who are pregnant, was hurting. And I just wish DH could understand how I'm feeling, cause he doesn't. He actually at one point, a few weeks ago, had said something that I was "kinda" pregnant last time. And I got really upset and said "No, we were pregnant. Really pregnant." 

On top of today, I have to deal with the added stress about my trip on Tuesday. I'm really not looking forward to it, since I have issues with anxiety. I'm just hoping to make it down there okay. 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend! It went by way too fast and I'm so not ready for another work week!


----------



## wantingagirl

Lea so sorry things have been so hard and hope it settles down soon. How old is Bex? If you ever need any support or anything let me know as I know how you feel had lots of ups and downs with my stepson over the years he is very hard to handle but you will get there slowly. Oh I watched that documentary it was fab and who knew the little men had a sleep in the tubes :haha:

Carron thats fab after 2 years!

How is everyone, I hope you all had a lovely weekend. So much has been 

written I would never beable to catch up :blush: I still think of you all altho

Im not on all the time 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Tweak0605 said:


> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> *Amy* Hello Hun.. Its been a while since i last spoke to you hun. I do hope you are well. Awe no a cheeky child, wow that angers me to a point i could hit the roof. Disrespectful kids are defo a no no...Well done on the new Position hun, i do hope it picks up soon and you are happy.. Fx for Ov hun.. just keep :sex: up every other day, you will be fine.. Are you not temping hun?
> 
> Good to see you around Lea! Hope everything starts settling down for you :hugs:
> 
> Nope, no temping. I didn't do that the first time either. I'll do the OPKs for a few months, and then if nothing happens I'll start temping. Still negative on the OPK. I'm hoping I didn't OV early, since I've always been on the later side.
> 
> Today was so incredibly difficult. It was Mother's Day here in the US. So I had to go through the day with a smile on my face pretending like nothing is wrong, when I was actually really hurting. I knew I should have swore off FB for the day, as all the people saying "happy mother's day" to all the people on my friends list, especially the ones who are pregnant, was hurting. And I just wish DH could understand how I'm feeling, cause he doesn't. He actually at one point, a few weeks ago, had said something that I was "kinda" pregnant last time. And I got really upset and said "No, we were pregnant. Really pregnant."
> 
> On top of today, I have to deal with the added stress about my trip on Tuesday. I'm really not looking forward to it, since I have issues with anxiety. I'm just hoping to make it down there okay.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend! It went by way too fast and I'm so not ready for another work week!Click to expand...

Sorry you found it hard hun, I also did on the UK mothers day. I think when my angels due date comes round that wont be a gud day. Men just dont think my hubby said you know it want a proper baby and he didnt mean it bad its just men can be so black in white about things. As soon as you become pregnant it is our baby no matter how far along we are :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Morning Ladies!!!!! 

Carron - Massive Congrats on your BFP! H&H 9 months to you xxx

Had a wonderful weekend in Cork! Great catching up with everyone & did lots of sailing & powerboating!!! Had a BALL!!!! Was glad to get home to my own bed lastnight though! And got such a reception from the pup!!! 

Im now at CD39 21DPO & got a BFN this morning!!! Still no signs of AF & I have NEVER been late!!!! Dont really know what to now?? Mum says I should wait & test again on Friday! Would rather just get AF so I can get moving on my next cycle!!! Gggggrrrrrr so bloody frustrating!! On the other hand Marco is convinced Im pregnant & will just get a late BFP!!! I dont really know what to think!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone is well :flower: Sorry i've not been on, had a busy but lovely weekend :)

*Shona* It's lovely to see you back on here hun, and your right it could be ovulation bleeding cause my temp is going up, although i've never had it before. Will just have to wait and see what happens! Ooh your in the tww! Hope it flys by for you x

*Arlene* Hope you had fun watching all 11 dvds :haha: Don't think i've ever seen that cartoon. Wouldn't mind having a little girl so I could watch all the disney films though haha x

*Carron* Wow I didn't realise you had been trying as long as that, it's such brill news you now have your BFP! Are you going to tell your family or wait until your 12 week scan? x

*Amy* I'm exactly the same with driving, I usually make hubby drive to all the busy or unknown places :haha: I'm sure you'll do fine though, just leave in plenty of time and if you need to pull over for a break then you have a break :hugs: x

*Adrienne* Glad your home for a few days, you've got the right idea, keep busy and the tww will fly by! Get my fingers crossed for you hun :flower: x

*Naomi* Hope the foots a bit better! I've just ordered myself the wii fit so hoping I can get back into my exercising asap, could do to lose a few lbs! I'm the same, so broody just now. Bought a couple of baby gifts for my ex whose baby is due in July, I was looking at all the cute little outfits in the shop thinking if I was preggers I would buy pretty much them all! lol. Hopefully it will happen for us both soon :flower: x

*Lea* Yey your back on! Missed you hun :hugs: Aww i'm so gutted you missed your FS appointment, but you have had a lot on your plate. Hopefully you will get to your next one and things can move on from there. Me and hubby watched Inside the Human Body last night, it was brill! Thanks for sharing it with us :flower: I learn so much from things like that. Yeah I know, my doctors suck! I meant to phone today and see if there was any cancellation appointments but I went and forgot :dohh: Too busy baking a cake! My doctor is only in 3 days a week and I really don't want to see any of the others seen as she was the only one who seemed to want to help me. Hopefully I will find out soon what's going on though. 

So Bex is with you permanently now? That will be a big change to your life, hopefully things will work out though. I take it it may lead to a house move though? Especially if you do end up preggers. Hope you're not getting too stressed out hun :flower: Can't believe the attitude of your god sister! She needs a shake I think. A baby is not something you can just pass on to a friend! Hopefully once the baby is born she will bond with it x

*Fiona* Glad to hear you had a good weekend hun :flower: Hmm, maybe you are just going to be a late BFP, hope so! Don't want you stuck in limbo with me! It's no fun. Although I have to say this is the first time in my life I have ever been late like this, was usually every month with no probs. Fingers crossed for you Mrs x

As for me, i'm doing good, just plodding along until I get my blood results. Had a lovely weekend, Saturday I went shopping with my sis and treated myself to some new tops, haven't bought myself anything in ages so was nice treating myself for once! Saturday night me and hubby went out for a meal at my fav italian restaurant cause we had been together three years on that day :) Food was sooo yummy, ate far too much though! Yesterday I went ten pin bowling with my sis, hubby, bro and sis-in-law it was a great laugh, didn't get home till late on hence only getting on to post now! Just having a relaxing day today, loving the fact i have a week off work, bliss! 

Right I will get off again and go run a nice hot bath. Speak to you all soon :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky12

I'm back ladies! :haha:

Hope you are all well, I am at the train station so have an hour till I get home so will read up when I get there. Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you enjoyed your holiday Emma!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hope you had a lovely time Emma:flower:

Hey Wendy, well my foot was healing and then I did a half hour jog on the wii fit and buggered it up again:dohh: time to rest again!!

Hope you lovely ladies are allok, my af has finished now so time to start all the fun again!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all are doing well. I usually don't do this but I need to have a bit of a rant. DH is home sick for the second day in a row and I'm just having a bad day. Every once in a while this ttc thing starts to get to me. AF is due on Sunday and I'm just waiting for her to show up. In the mean time I keep tourturing myself by watching shows like Pregnant In Heels and a Baby Story.](*,) I'm trying to be cool and be relaxed on the outside, but the truth is that I'm obsessing over it on the inside. I know my FS appointment is coming up soon, but even that is overwhelming. The welcome packet that they sent out is a thick as the bible. There is so much info to fill out. It doesn't help that DH is not excited about going to the appointment. He's not fond of doctors in the first place and have to see a female doctor and discuss really personal stuff is making him really uncomfortable. So forget about getting any support on that end. And to top it all off I had to call out of work today because an old knee injury is acting up and I can't get in to see a doctor about that til the begining of June. It's so bad that I'm sitting up on my couch in sweat pants and I didn't even comb my hair. I'm a complete mess.:nope: OK rant over.

Sorry about the rant guys. You know how I like to stay positive and I don't mean to bring the thread down, but I thought if anybody could understand how I'm feeling it's you ladies. Thanks for listening and I hope you all are having a better day than I am.


----------



## Pinky12

Hello again ladies x

*Wendypops-* *First of all a huge happy birthday for the other day  *I was so glad to see that the :witch: turned up but then she went again :doh: !! Hopefully when you get your next appointment at the docs you will get more answers. Not long to wait now until the 16th anyway hun :hugs: Make sure you are not doing too much over time and tiring yourself out Mrs, thats isn't going to help either x

*Lea*- Hey hunni, I managed to watch the great sperm race and thought it was quite funny how they did it. It does give some realisation what the little :spermy: has to go through! I hope things calm doewn for you soon hun as it cant be good for you. I certainly wont forget your fs appointment as its the day after my birthday :cake: lol! Keep smiling Mrs, things will work out in the end x

*Adrienne-* Hope your 2ww goes quickly for you :hugs:

*Fiona-* Hope you had a lovely weekend away and the :witch: stayed away. How is Marco's face?

*Arlene-* Hope you had fun with your family at the weekend. I know what you mean, I have 4 nephews and 1 niece ranging from 15 months to 12 years and they cost me a lot of money but are worth it :haha: I hope work isn't too bad for you, seem like you are having it rough at the minute! If the :witch: came early this month then I would of been due on holiday! Fortunately she stayed away and I have until next Tuesday to wait now though :( When is it you go away?
*
Rachael-* Hope you are ok hunni. Any sign of he kittens??

*Carron-* Wow congratulations hunni!! :happydance: I am so excited for you. See ladies there is hope for us all out there!! 

*Nat-* Dont feel like you cant post hun, I know what you are saying but hearing off you ladies who have been ttc along with us reasures the rest of us there is hope out there. So, how was your appointment today then?

*Amy-* Hope your trip went well :hugs: I know what you mean about mothers days, I struggled with it here. Gavin's mum is very particular about days like that so we had to take her out for food, get her presents etc! Really annoyed me (especially as I was due to give birth around then) things will get better soon :hugs:

*Naomi-* How are you Mrs? I know what you mean, Gavin keeps on rubbing my tummy and has been picking up clothes whilst we were away!

Anyway, that is my attempt to cover the past week on here! Sorry is I have missed anything or anyone but I love yu all lol x

Well, Gavin and I had a lovely week away and just spent it relaxing in the sun. Those of you on facebook will be able to nosey at the pics shortly :haha:

I am going to leave it at that for now as I am pretty shattered from travelling. Missed you all :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you had a good holiday Emma.

Willow's kittens arrived on Sunday evening/night. She had 6 in total but unfortunately one didn't make it through the night. We do have 5 healthy kittens though, 2 ginger and white, and 3 black and white. I also have homes for the 3 that I already had, 2 go tomorrow and 1 is going Saturday.

The :witch: is also tormenting me. She's late but I've had a bit of spotting this morning and yesterday morning.


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Emma it's lovely to have you back hun :hugs: And thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a lovely day and have been totally spoiled rotten! I went out and had lunch with my best friend and sis and then at night my bro and sis-in-law came round and we had a family games night on the kinnect, girls against the boys but the boys beat us every time! :dohh: Was still a fun night though! Today we went round to visit Ex hubby and his fiancee as they had a birthday present for me, things are actually a bit easier now with his fiancee, she is really making an effort with us. Got a text after we left asking if we wanted to go out for a meal with them on Sunday so we said yeah. Hopefully it will go alright! We also visted another friend tonight for a cuppa and to pick up a bday pressie and we had a good old chin wag too. It's been a nice night! Just got into my pjs now and going to chill for what's left of tonight! Anyway, enough about me!

*Emma* Glad you had a good holiday hun! You deserved a break. Have sure missed you though :hugs: Yeah the 16th is on Monday so can't wait to get my results then and see what's going on. Again last night I was bleeding, and it was proper red blood! Wiped three times before bed and each time there was blood on tissue, had nothing the whole day before then. So I got mega excited and even told hubby to look and he said yeah that's definitely your period coming baby. So went to bed all happy with a pad on, woke up this morning and nadda, zilch, nothing! No blood on the pad and nothing at all today. I just don't get it :dohh: Whenever I bleed it's like for half an hour and then it stops! That's about the fifth time that's happened in the last week. Can't wait to see the doctor and see what she thinks. Anyway, I hope AF stays away for you. When do you go back to work? Next week? x

*Rachael* :happydance: the kitties are here! How exciting! So sorry to hear one of them didn't make it, that's so sad. Glad you've managed to find homes for the other ones, take it your OH wasn't for letting you keep Ebony? Sorry to hear the witch is tormenting you too hun, it's no fun :( Hope you find out what's happening either way soon x

*Naomi* Aww hun, you watch what you're doing, ankle injuries are a nightmare! It will probably need some time to strengthen again. No more jogging for a wee while! Ooh I got wii fit plus for my bday! Can't wait to give it a go. Also got Zumba, The Biggest Loser and Just Dance so hopefully I can start my weight loss goal again. It was funny my brother came round, looked at them and said "F*ck, is someone trying to hint at you doll?" :haha: I did ask to get them as presents though so there was definitely no bad hints thrown my way lol x

*Adrienne* Big :hugs: being sent your way. We all have down days hun, but that's what we are here for! You ever need a rant you just come on and have one, no apologies for it! TTC is so hard, you try and stay positive but some days you just can't, and boy how I know that feeling! I do the same, I watch so many baby shows and then afterwards I talk to hubby about how much I really want one of our own and then I get really down. Why do we do it to ourselves! Like you've said it's good you have your Fertility Appointment coming up but it is daunting, and your hubby will probably just feel a little apprehensive about it all. Once you's have had your first appointment and see how lovely and friendly your doctor is he will soon feel at ease and hopefully you's will get the help that you's need. Sorry to hear about your knee hun, you just take it easy, who cares about uncombed hair! I didn't brush mine till I was leaving the house today at 5.00pm! haha. Hubby doesn't care and i'm sure yours doesn't either. Hope you feel better soon and if you ever need to talk you know where I am :flower: x

*Nat* Like Emma has said please don't be a stranger! We all can't wait to hear how your scan went! It's so exciting :happydance: x

*Lea* I was having a nose in the BFP announcements section and a lady has just got her BFP after seven years of trying. Don't you give up hun! There is hope for you same as there was for her :hugs: x

Well I best get off. Not sure what we are going to do tomorrow. We fancied a wee day trip but the forecast is rain and thunder :( Sure we will find something to fill the day though! Talk to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Aw bless, thats soo cute Rachael. I love kittens, especially from seeing them born! Sorry the witch is being a pain for you. I am due next tuesday ish so fingers crossed for us :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops- Aw, nice to hear that you had a lovely birthday and got spoilt! Its also nice that the ex hubby's Mrs is being nice! Your period is definitely being silly! I cant believe you bleed so little. I was talking to Gavin about you on the way to Majorca and said you are the only person I know on this TTC forum that is happy for the :witch: to come :haha: I hope you get answers soon as being 100 odd days in is just stupid!!

I am back at work next week on Monday 16th, so I will remember your appointment for that and also that my af should be due about then!

For some reason on my fertility friend it seems to think I ovulate late!! Can someone have a look at my chart and tell me what they think....

Anyway, I am off to bed as I am still working an hour ahead at the minute and I am shattered!! 

Night x


----------



## WendyJ

Just had to pop back on and say right on que, before I go to bed, I start bleeding again! Arrrggghhh! I bet it will be gone by morning again. We shall see!

Just had a quick squint at your chart Emma, to me I would say you ovulated on the 5th, but because you've had some high temperatures earlier in the month FF is probably not sure where your coverline should be yet. But you definitely had a dip then followed by three raised temps from that date. Hopefully next month your CBFM and FF should coincide with an ovulation date. Right i'm deffo going to bed now lol, nite all x


----------



## Buster1

Hello again ladies,
I'm feeling a little better now.
Wendy thanks for your kind words after reading them i started to feel a little better. I'm sorry the witch is still playing with you. Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you some answers soon. Oh, happy belated birthday!

Rachael I'm so glad the kittens are doing well. They must be so cute.

Emma welcome back. Sounds like you had a great vacation.

Naomi sorry about your ankle hope it heals up real soon.

Arlene hope you're doing well.

Carron how's our newest mommy to be doing?

And to all you other lovely ladiies out there I hope you had a good day and have an even better tomorrow. Take care!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I think we need to go :ninja: on the :witch: :rofl:

Carron - Congratulations!

Adrienne - I hope your knee gets better soon.

Emma - FX'd she stays away from you!

Another busy day for me today. Need to go into town 1st thing because my form got lost by Gentoo so they haven't updated my details, so going to do it in person instead. Got a friend meeting me to take Holly to the park whilst I do it, then I have to finally sort out our bedroom as I'm sick of it being a state!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

Buster1 said:


> Hello again ladies,
> I'm feeling a little better now.
> Wendy thanks for your kind words after reading them i started to feel a little better. I'm sorry the witch is still playing with you. Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you some answers soon. Oh, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Rachael I'm so glad the kittens are doing well. They must be so cute.
> 
> Emma welcome back. Sounds like you had a great vacation.
> 
> Naomi sorry about your ankle hope it heals up real soon.
> 
> Arlene hope you're doing well.
> 
> Carron how's our newest mommy to be doing?
> 
> And to all you other lovely ladiies out there I hope you had a good day and have an even better tomorrow. Take care!!!

yh i ok bit tired but other than that ok.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hello there lovely ladies............

God it is windy here today....feel like my house is going to take off! Pup is stuck in the house too coz he would blow away & hes driving me mad, jumping all over everything!!! 

Racheal - I LOVE little Kittens! Come from a home that is always full of cats but Marco isnt mad about them so we dont have any in our house :( Love going to see all the cats at Mums when we go home!!! 

Wendy - Glad you had a lovely birthday pet!! And that things seem to be getting easier with ex's fiancee! That will make your life much easier! So any update on AF? Has she stuck around today? 

Emma - Thanks for the concern....Marco is looking so much better...Thank God! He is back at work but still not allowed on the water until next Monday, so hes a bit like a caged animal at the moment!!!! His face is nearly completely healed....there is a bit of discolouration on his cheek & nose but it just looks like he got badly sunburned so Im sure it will heal up soon!

I am now 10days late for AF & still no sign of her comming!!!! BFN on 7 days late but I havent tested again yet! Am going into town tomorrow so I will get another test then & prob take it Sat morning....at that stage I will be 12days late!!! Really praying that we will get the result that we are so desperate for! Either way I will be going to the GP on Monday....either to confirm the test or to get him to figure out what is going on!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Buster - Glad you're feeling a bit better! :hugs:

Emma - WELCOME BACK! Hope you had a fantastic holiday! 

Rachel - hope AF comes and goes quickly for you! 

Wendy - Glad you had a great birthday! Hopefully it doesn't rain/thunder too much for your day trip!

Fiona - FXed for you that you get the answer you want! 


AFM - CD18 and no positive OPK yet. Still feeling (TMI) wet down there, so I'm hoping it's EWCM. I'm hoping to get a + OPK within a couple days. I'm getting frustrated that every time I take them it's a negative. I'm hoping to get the same OV pains I did last time as well. They were strong, and it'd be nice to know that I was feeling the same thing, and know I was OV.


----------



## vonz

2 more days buster!!!! :D:D:D:D


----------



## WendyJ

Hi All! How are we all doing today? I'm just back from a lovely wee run in the car with hubby. We drove a couple of hours away to the cemetery where his grandad is buried and laid some flowers, we then stopped at a couple of places and took pics of the baby lambs and rabbits etc. They were mega cute! Thunder has stayed away so far! Touch wood. Just the odd shower of rain but we could handle that.

*Adrienne* Glad you're feeling a bit better hun :hugs: How's your knee? x

*Rachael* Your comment did make me laugh! If only we could sort the :witch: out! Hope you've had a lovely day hun. I really need to sort out my bedroom too but i've no excuse, it's not like i've just moved! lol. Just got too much stuff. Long overdue a clearout I think x

*Carron* Lovely to hear from you hun, and glad you're keeping well. Have you got a scan date organised now? x

*Fiona* You should post a pic up of the puppy, I would love to see one! Puppies are so cute. No update on AF for me I'm afaid, same as usual happened! Woke up this morning and no blood on pad and had nothing today. Unless this is the lightest period in the history of periods the witch is just playing tricks on me! Roll on Monday! Sorry to hear your still sticking it out too but hopefully it's good news for you! Will be eagerly waiting to hear your result on Saturday! :thumbup: x

*Amy* Is this your first month of using OPK's? I know they don't work for everyone. Hopefully they will work though and it's just cause you haven't ovulated yet. Get plenty of :sex: in while you're getting EWCM though, hoping you catch your eggy this month! x

*Vonz* I didn't know you had got your BFP, congratulations hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :flower: x

*Arlene* Hope you're alright hunnie and they've not got you working too hard :hugs: x

Well my temperature shot up this morning so hoping it might mean something. I'm sick of getting my hopes up though so will just see what happens, not reading too much into it. Well I best get off and organised some dinner. Talk you all later :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> Hi All! How are we all doing today? I'm just back from a lovely wee run in the car with hubby. We drove a couple of hours away to the cemetery where his grandad is buried and laid some flowers, we then stopped at a couple of places and took pics of the baby lambs and rabbits etc. They were mega cute! Thunder has stayed away so far! Touch wood. Just the odd shower of rain but we could handle that.
> 
> *Amy* Is this your first month of using OPK's? I know they don't work for everyone. Hopefully they will work though and it's just cause you haven't ovulated yet. Get plenty of :sex: in while you're getting EWCM though, hoping you catch your eggy this month! x

Glad the rain stayed away for you! Baby lambs and rabbits are sooo cute! I'd be tempted to take one home! 

The first time I used OPKs was the month I conceived. I'm hoping I'm just OV'ing late from the MC/D&C. I took another one at work this morning (which was very hard to do I might add) and it was definitely darker than the others. So I'm hoping if I take another one this afternoon it'll be + or close to it. I still def have EWCM so I'm hoping its soon. It's SOOO hard to get DH to BD though. I wanted to last night, since I still haven't had a + OPK and he didn't "feel like it." UGH. I was quite irritated, since he told me after the m/c we could BD every other day if need be.


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne huge :hugs: hope your feeling better now. I think we all try to play it down how much ttc does actually effect us. I hope your knees better now :)

Emma I cannot believe your back already, seems like yesterday yous just went away. I'm clearly working too much :dohh: By the looks of things I only have one more day off till we're away, we leave 25th may. Did yous get good weather then?

Rachael sorry to hear yous lost a kitty :( thankfully yous have 5 healthy furballs :)

Wendy, happy belated birthday! Glad to hear you had a good time. I'm so sorry, just been busy busy. Its great that your ex's partner is trying more with you, hope yous have a lovely meal when it comes. The weather here has been crazy, clear blue skies one minute and heavy showers the next. I cant get a washing out in this :haha:

Fiona I hope yous get answers :hugs:

Amy fx'd you get your positve OPK soon :)

As for me I'm around Ov time, I'm feeling rather relaxed with this cycle because I've just been constantly working, not alot of :sex: so not expecting big things this month. Anyone watching the very dangerous doctor on channel 4? Its very interesting, shame for the people involved though. Went shopping to Ikea today :happydance: which makes me happy :rofl: Had to get Kyle some more storage furniture, he has way too much. We took away his bedtime pull ups last night and had a successful night, hope tonights the same :D

Enough rambling now..Hope everyones doing good :) x


----------



## Buster1

Thank Arlene. I love going to Iowa. If I had a choice my whole house would be done in Iowa. Lol. The knee is feeling a little better today just have to keep off of it for the next few days. At least I don't have to go to work until Wednesday.


----------



## Buster1

What it shoud say is thanks and Ikea not Iowa. Stupid auto correct. That's what I get for typing on my phone.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Girls I think Im out :( Just went to bathroom & there was a kinda pinky colour in my CM....AF now 10 days late but I think this is her arriving :( Oh well....ill know more tomorrow


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies x

*Fiona- *Huge :hugs:, fingers crossed it is not the dreaded :witch: coming. I know what you mean about the weather, it has been quite windy here today too. Hope the puppy didn't drive you too mad x

*Adrienne-* I am the same with Ikea, as much of my furniture as I can get in the house is Ikeas, I love the stuff. I have even seen an adorable cot in there that I like. Hope you are doing ok :flower:

*Arlene-* I bet you cant wait for your hols. The weather is starting to get really hot down there at the minute as well so I am sure you will have a lovely time. Yey :happydance: for Kyle! Hope you didn't spend too much today lol :haha:

*Wendypops-* Fingers crossed that the :witch: may come tomorrow then. My temp isn't as high as it was last month at this time so god knows what is going on lol! Glad you enjoyed your drive out, I love going out on drives randomly. Not long now until your doctors appointment. Have you got anything planned for the weekend?

*Amy-* Fingers crossed you get a positive soon :hugs: I could never get one using opk's so I gave up, hope you have more sucess than me x

Well, I have had a busy day. Been awake since about 5 this morning so I went food shopping and came home and made soup for lunches next week, baked some buns and then tidied up a bit. We went to see Gav's parents tonight and spent a few hours there telling them about our hols which was good.

Well according to fertility friend af should be due on Monday but I thought it was Tuesday, I suppose a day doesn't matter! Hope everyone is having a lovely night x


----------



## Buster1

Oh Fiona I'm sorry the witch is messing with you. I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon. Good luck.


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne a few days off work is always a healer :lol: are you planning on testing this month or waiting it out?

Fiona sorry your being messed about :hugs:

Emma I didn't spend at all, OH did :lol: always easier when its someone elses pennies! I did however spend way too much on kyle in h&m the other day.. Got some great stuff for him though.


----------



## WendyJ

Just popped on for a quick hello before bed :) 

*Amy* Aww aren't baby lambs adorable!! Hubby was making baaing noises at one and it kept doing it back, was mega cute! Oh well at least you know OPK's do work for you then hun, I have heard a lot of people saying their cycles are slightly different after D&C so maybe that is what's happening with you. Especially if you are usually a 35 day cycle, there's room for late ovulation to come. What I tend to do with hubby is not tell him I want to BD, I just start kissing him etc and get him in the mood. That way they don't feel pressured, they just get caught up in the moment and do the deed without any baby talk. Give it a go hun, fingers crossed it will work :thumbup: x

*Arlene* Lovely to hear from you hun :hugs: I hope you're getting well paid for the amount of hours they've got you working! That's crazy only getting one day off before the 25th! Still i'm sure your holiday will more than make up for it :) Ooh don't talk to me about washing! I just can't get caught up cause of this damn weather! And my ironing pile is just horrendous. Really need to get on to that soon.

Didn't catch that show but it sounds interesting! I was too busy giving my wii fit a blast. Boy does it knacker you out! Only did 35 mins and I was exhausted :haha: Had to jump in the shower to cool off. I'm sure the more I do it though the easier it will get. :happydance: for Kyle! Hope it goes well again tonight x

*Adrienne* Glad to hear the knee's a bit better hun, just keep resting it. Yey for being off work till Wednesday! There's nothing like a little beak to recharge your batteries x 

*Fiona* Your not out until the witch arrives! Especially if it's just pink in colour. Will keep my fingers crossed but if you are out don't let it bring you down hun. Keep your head up high and get ready to tackle next month head on. I know you will get your BFP when the timing is right :flower: x

*Emma* Fab holiday pics hun! I had a nose on Facebook. Looks like you's had a blast :) Got quite a bit on this weekend. Tomorrow two of my best mates are coming through to see me and we're going to go get some lunch, then at night i've got my hairdresser coming round to cut my hair ready for a 30th party i've got on Saturday then on Sunday i'm going out for that meal with ex and his fiancee. And of coruse on Monday it will be back to dreaded work :( I've fair enjoyed being off, really don't want to go back. Suppose the bills wont pay themselves though! x

Right I suppose I best get to my bed ladies, love to you all, talk tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Well today was the first day I didn't manage to wake up at like 5am for about 4 days! Shame the alarm went off at 6am for the hubby to go back into work! Why did he think it would be a good idea to go back in today I dont know!

Well I am still in bed with my cats noseying about on here trying to look for answers if I do have a short luteal phase. If af does arrive soon then I will be going to the shop and start taking b6 which apparently helps lengthen your lp. Only time will tell.

*Wendypops-* Yeah we did have a fun time, just being silly and not responsible as it may be the last chance we get :haha: You have got a hectic weekend planned haven't you!? Well I hope it all goes to plan and just think that with a busy weekend Monday will come so quickly!
*
Arlene-* Good call! Nothing better than spending someone elses money :haha: less than 2 weeks till your holiday, are you getting excited :happydance:

Well I have a lazy day planned for me today with the oh being out of the way. Think I am going to catch up on some tv and get hugs off my furbabies

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## WendyJ

Pinky12 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well today was the first day I didn't manage to wake up at like 5am for about 4 days! Shame the alarm went off at 6am for the hubby to go back into work! Why did he think it would be a good idea to go back in today I dont know!
> 
> Well I am still in bed with my cats noseying about on here trying to look for answers if I do have a short luteal phase. If af does arrive soon then I will be going to the shop and start taking b6 which apparently helps lengthen your lp. Only time will tell.
> 
> *Wendypops-* Yeah we did have a fun time, just being silly and not responsible as it may be the last chance we get :haha: You have got a hectic weekend planned haven't you!? Well I hope it all goes to plan and just think that with a busy weekend Monday will come so quickly!
> *
> Arlene-* Good call! Nothing better than spending someone elses money :haha: less than 2 weeks till your holiday, are you getting excited :happydance:
> 
> Well I have a lazy day planned for me today with the oh being out of the way. Think I am going to catch up on some tv and get hugs off my furbabies
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day x

Morning Emma!

I think Sophie was taking stuff to lengthen her LP but I can't remember what it was. Come to think of it where is Sophie?? She's not been on in a while. Hope she's alright. You just enjoy a lazy day, no doubt you'll be stressed with work when you go back. Did you ever hear anything about that other job you were applying for? 

Well I'm gonna go have a cuppa and get ready for my friends coming round but OMG have you seen my temperature dip this morning! I have never ever had such a low temperature. Wonder what it means hmmm. Talk to you later :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Aw wendy you do have a lot on this weekend. Sounds fun :) I'm no good with charts, temps etc but fx'd its good news for you!

Emma how inconsiderate of your hubby to go back to work and wake you up :lol: yeah can't wait 1 week and 4 days. Not that I'm counting! :haha: it'll be great, when I come home from lanzarote. I'll only have 3 shifts at work we're away to haven with some friends and their little girl. Kyle keeps asking if we're going to the beach yet when we see her :lol: 

Tonight I think we're going for dinner, then drinks with a few friends :) not too much, up early for work! In work just now on my tea break and totally stressed. I'm fed up having managerial responsibilities on collegues pay. Joys!! OH and kyle are going swimming today.. I'm very jealous. He had another dry night last night :happydance: anyway, back to work x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well...........after 11days of waiting AF turned up today :( And as if to make it worse she is really heavy & im in agony with cramps!!! GGGGRRRRRRRRR!!!! Im really upset that my body played tricks on me like that! But at least I can now move on to next cycle! Turned on my CBFM today for the first time!!!!! And ordered some soft cups too!! FX'd!


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

*Wendy-* It was the plan to relax on my last official days holiday and I managed it... well nearly. I have washed up, done the last lot of washing, tidied the rest of the holiday stuff away and some ironing. I know can't wait for Gavy to get home as I am bored :haha:

*Arlene-* I know, how rude of him lol, he wasn't happy to be getting up so I sorted his lunch and packed his bag as he got up late and made him a coffee but he cant wait to get home. Where is it you work again? Hope today wasn't too stressfull :hugs: I watched that evil doctor programme today, was quite emotional!

*Fiona-* Sorry to hear the :witch: arrived. There is nothing worse when you are that late either! I think I am out too! I had a few twinges this morning and have got a bit emotional over tv programmes today! Huge :hugs:

Well I cant wait for tea tonight as we are having fajitas for tea and I love them!

Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## Buster1

Oh fajitas that sound so good. I haven't eaten yet so everything sounds good lol. But I do love fajitas.

Arlene I hope that evil witch stays away. She is suppose to visit me on Sunday and i'm sure she will.

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies :flower:

*Well this was the last bit of my post i never managed to post but copied and pasted it into a text doc.. Ill post it anyway and go all the way back and catch up yet agn lol.. Bare in mind this is from 8/9th May.*..

Hope you all had a lovely day... Its been a quiet one for me. Well when i say quiet, i mean i didn't do much.. 3 kids in the house, all having there moments. Brother ans Sister not getting on. :help:

Hey *Nat*... Nice to see you hun, i wish you would come over more often, don't feel way just bcos your pregnant. It's nice to have another pregnant lady on here. It's nice to hear about you and how things are for you, so we can all look forward to that too... As for your ticker & avatar it doesn't upset, its lovely to see hun. Please don't feel that way! I hope you and beanie are doing well. No doubt your still working very hard. How has things been so far for you as a pregnant lady? Oh GL for your frist scan hun and hope you get the apartment too :hugs:

*Wendy* What is going on with your body hun, i'd like to know too and its not my body lol... I bet the doc has spotted something, you must be going out your mind thinking. There has to be a reason for no :witch: for so long. Now your having spotting. It seems like it is trying to start but not quite managing it. Plz ring your docs and request you own doc to call you bk urgent. You are right if it was serious doc would have made an urgent appt... Call and Don't take no for an answer hun!!!!
As for your chart OMG... What the hell is that all about...You must be going out your mind..

*Shona* Hey hun... I hope your well. Sounds like a nice evening, you do need to get out from time to time. I know i could do with a night out away from this crazy life at the mo..

*Amy* Hello hunni.. I hope you are well.. I hope you get your + OPK soon.. Fx for this cycle hun and lots of :dust: your way..
Sounds laike a waste of time to me too.. This is why they invent all this technology lol so it makes our life easier.. I'm sure you will know where you are with work soon..

*Adrienne* Awe you are so lovely...Awe the 2ww.. I so hope this is your month hunni.. :happydance: For the 3 days home.. I don't know how you do it. I couldn't be away from home... How will you cope when you have your lil baby on board? lots of :dust: hun 

*Naomi* Awe thx hun.. I'm cool, just plodding along.. Love you wedding pic hun.. How lovely do you look.. Here is to June being your month hunni..:hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Hiya all you lovely Ladies :flower: its me again!!!! I just decided i'm not going to go over all past post, there is too much to read, my head just cnt take it all in, ill just reply the best i can. I'm sorry ladies.

First of all i have to say i am sooooooo sorry lovely Wendy... I cannot believe i missed your birthday. I feel awful hunni... I'm sending you these lovely :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: & massive :hugs: lady.. and a late HAPPY BIRTHDAY....
Some friend i am, i'm terrible..


To Be completely honest with you ladies I'm finding it hard to cope, and keep up with the drama, problems, and day to day life.....Our whole life has been turned upside down and i mean completely... i don't know where i am with things at all anymore. i can say its so hard and shocking the things i'm seeing and hearing... The stress level is way to much. So much has happened in such a tiny space of time, no one knows how to deal with it all... I'm the one trying to just deal with it and help move forward, but others are not. I feel for Bex massively she is only 12. I just wish i could change things for her, i really do. I hate the thought of her being upset, hurt and angry. Soz for going on I'm at a loss. Anyways Move on Leanne........

*Emma* Hello Hunni.. OOOh nice to see you bk.. Not that i have been on here much lol.. Awe the great sperm race is really educational lol, it really helps fill you in. Its amazing what our body does..
I have to agree with you, none of this is good. My relationship is very strained now, due to OH attitude towards all this that has happened. I'm shocked at it all tbh. The way things look i don't even want another baby, i have seen way too much for my liking and don't feel going down that road like this is good for me. I'm so confused about everything. I'm heartbroken with everything. Even more so Poor Bex. 
As for your chart hunni, looks like you could have ov'd on cd21.. last month it was cd 23, this month you dont have crosshairs..
fx for you though hun..

Your Holiday sounded fab, i really could do with a nice relaxing holiday, away from the drama and upset around me. I bet you have a nice tan.. I wonder if it is as nice as mine :rofl: uk sun has been great for my complexion lol...

*Shona* Hey Shona, Thanks hun! How is things with you?? I do hope you are feeling better now and more positive... Going back to your Question, Bex is 12.. I don't have a problem with Bex at all, me and her get on great. Shes not perfect but what kid is, they all have there moments, i can deal with that..Its the way she is feeling that is really hurting me. Plus the massive wedge between her little brother (9) who she only met a few weeks ago. She is very jealous of him (cos he lives with there mum) and visa versa.. ( she was brought up with my OH Parents since a baby.. long story that too) OH only started contacted wiv Bex Xmas just gone ( he dont get on with his parents (long story agn).. Bex Mum OH Ex only seen her for the first time a few weeks ago since she was little as she isnt interested in her just her son she has with her .. Its massive, and a mess dnt really want to go into it all, But put it this way, Bex had to choose between her grandparents, or her dad.. that is bad.. after 12 years They cut all ties with her bcos she wanted to be in her dads life ... so hence the reason she is with us, she has known her dad since xmas and they clash like f*cK too.. 

*Rachael* Hey Girl... Hows you? Awe bless your poor little kitten. Its not nice, or easy losing one. i know how hard it is. We have lost 1 pup from each little we had, it was heartbreaking. Glad all the others are doing well though. I'm sorry the ugly :witch: has come.. Fx for nx Month hunni.. Now you and OH are living together it will happen..:hugs:

*Wendy* Hello Hunni.. Agn I am sooo sorry...
I feel so bad you don't understand.. I'm Glad you have a lovely day though, sounded like you had fun. You Ex hubby and his fiancee sound like you are all getting on great, which is nice. Things will be easier now things are smooth agn. Just don't let your guard down too much hun... As for the :witch: she really is playing around with you. I'd be in a nut house by now. You are one strong amazing lady. Not long now till your Doc appt.. Its Monday isnt it?

Afm Hun i will be taking a back seat in all this bcos my head and heart are not working together at the mo. I need to focus on the moment. TTC is not on my list. My life is way too messed up with OH, n the way he is, then poor bex too. Allot has happened and been said, which is very deep scaring things. I need to work on what i want and where i want to go from here. 

*Adrienne* Hey Hunni.. I hope you are well How is your knee?. Looks like testing time for you.. When are you testing, if you are going to? I have everything crossed For you hun...:hugs:

*Amy* Hi Hun.. What time in teh day are you doing OPK's? Don't reply to heavy on it hun as sometimes it can give a false negative.. Are you still BD every other day? Keep your chin up lady the only way is to keep your PMA. 

*Fiona* Hey Girl, I hope you are well...yes i agree with *Wendy *You should post a pic of ur puppy.. I love puppies too.. I'm so sorry the ugly :witch: come. PMA though hun, there is this cycle to think about now.. U gotta keep going.. Fx for your :bfp: this month.:hugs:

*Arlene* Hello Hun.. I hope you and Kyle are both well.. Wow another lucky lady off on her Hols.. Awe Bless Little Kyle.. bedtime pull ups gone.. this is the time now, where he will shoot up and become a big big boy.. Time flys hun.. My son is 11 this year. Where has the time gone.:flower:

Well i tried to read as much as i can, sorry for missing ppl out, i think i have.. I'm tired just couldnt face reading all the pages... On a plus note i got my Brand new iphone 4 in white... it is absolutely gorgeous... I have also been reading Kerry Katona's autobiography.. I really like kerry, she is true to who she is, money never changed her.. after reading the book, she had a hard life too.. I hope she brings out another, id like to read the facts on the Mark&drug situation..

Nothing else to report .. Missing you all sooo much..

:hug:


----------



## Buster1

Lea, always good to hear from you. Sorry you are having such a rough time of it. I hope you and your family find peace real soon. AFM the knee is getting better, it always helps to keep off of it. The witch is suppose to show her ugly face on Sunday and I suspect that she will. If she doesn't I'm gonna wait til Tuesday before I test. She teased me last month and came two days late she also did that to me in December so if she doesn't show by Tuesday we might have to do sometesting.


----------



## xarlenex

Fiona sorry to hear the witch came :( sending huge :hugs: your way. Fx'd its your month next cycle :)

Emma how were your fajitas? We went out to a local restuarant and I had fajitas, I could only eat one, was very stuffed!

Lea lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear its still very unsettled with you and your family. :hugs: that it all gets better soon. I got very emotional when he woke up and hadn't pee'd the bed I must admit.. he's such a big boy already, too quick your right!

Adrienne fx'd AF stays away from you :)

Off to work again ladies! Enjoy your weekends :)


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all!
The sun is shining but I seem to be feeling really low...not sure why.

Glad to have you back Emma, hope you had a lovely time:flower:

O wendy, I'm so sorry I missed your birthday!! A belated Happy Birthday to you, hope you had a lovely day!

Fiona, I'm so sorry the :witch: got you, how annoying that she played tricks on you. Here's hoping that next month will be our month!!

O lea, what a time of it you are having at the moment! Don't blame you for finding things a bit difficult and not having any energy, you know where we are if you need us. I think it's such a lovely thing that you have done for Bex.

Hey Nat :flower:How are things going??

Hope your Oh and Kyle enjoyed their swimming yesterday arlene :hugs: Sounds like he is really growing up :flower:

well my foot feels a little better but still can't jog on it, tried the wii fit but that didn't help it either :dohh:

Enjoy the sunshine everyone :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Evening Ladies...:flower: 

Well I watched the football this afternoon.. I must say :wohoo: Manchester city winning the FA Cup has put a smile on my face...:happydance: 35 Years its been .. They certainly worked hard for it... And really deserved to win it...

How are all you lovely ladies today?

*Adrienne* Awe thanks hun.. oh i'm glad your knee is getting better. Oh Sunday.. You must be tempted to test hun.. U are so strong for not giving in and testing.. I really hope this is your month...:hugs:

*Arlene* Hello Hunni, Thx hun.. So do i.. Awe how cute is that, little kyle is growing up now, it would bring a tear to my eye hun. Oh you work soooo hard hunni..

*Naomi* Hey hunni.... I'm sorry your feeling down today.. Whats up hun?
I wish we had nice weather agn, its gone all horrible once agn, but thats Manchester for you.
I hope things calm down soon. i just want things to slide into place so we can move forward. Bex is at a loss bless her, her dad will not connect with her at all, and neither will her mum so i have to stand in.. i just wish my OH would stop and think of her and how she is feeling other than what she has said, and how shes acted. Only time will tell..

*Wendy & Emma * Hello hunnies.. Where are you both today? I hope you are both well. miss you both..

All you other ladies... I hope you are all enjoying your weekend..

AFM - I'm still confused and lost with everything, and how both the adults are acting bout there daughter, but i am trying my best to be the strong one, i cannot say i have managed that well the last few days the way i have blew up with OH and lost it with him, like he did with me..
I'm gutted yet agn, if all was well this is my fertile window.. Oh well i guess life will work out eventually..

Ill come on and see you all later... :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone had a great day. Why do the weekends always go by so fast?! We're going out on a little date night tonight - heading to the movies to see the new Fast & the Furious sequel. Gonna get some yummy movie theater popcorn and some drinks and candy too. 

Not sure what's going on with me. Got a positive OPK Thursday morning. But didn't know if it's because I wadded up in TP or not and shoved it in my pocket. BD'd that night and last night. Took another OPK this morning at 11, and it was very very dark. Took another 4 hours later and it was just as dark. The ones before the + were very faint, like not even there. I'm about to take another one before heading to the movies. We'll skip BDing tonight, but continue on through the beginning of the week. I've still got cramping too. My left side is cramping pretty bad. I just hope we catch it this month.


----------



## Tweak0605

So just took another OPK (it was my 3rd of the day) and I'm pretty sure it was positive. The test line looks like it's the same shade as the control line. So keep your fingers crossed it works for us this cycle! I know if it doesn't I'm gonna be a mess, since it's our first cycle actively TTC after the m/c.


----------



## whatdamatter

I would like to joinnnnnn :)


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi sorry to hear your feeling down just now, hope your mood picks up soon :):hugs:

Lea did you tell us what happened with bex? Sorry if you did and I've maybe missed it or simply forgot.

Amy :happydance: for the positive opk! I really need to get me some! Hope you enjoyed the cinema and sweeties! 

Welcome :wave: whatdamatter.. Or can we call you be elizabeth? Is this your first? Everyones infos on the front page to help you get to know us :) hope your ttc journey is nice and quick!

Afm.. Really wishing I'd got opks for this cycle. No point now I'm 99% sure that I've already O'd.. Next cycle I'll be on holiday at O time and I know I don't want to be worrying about ttc through my holiday. So it'll be for my end of june cycle I'd need them for next and hopefully they'll not be necessary by then :lol: well back to work..story of my life :haha: hope yous have a chilled out sunday!

Xx


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all! 
Sorry about yesterday, feeling a little better now! Just get frustrated that other people's lives seem to progress so much faster and better than mine, oh's best friend just seems to get whatever he bloody well likes and never sees any consequences!! He cheated on his long term girlfriend and moved in with someone else, then his ex fell pregnant because they were still sleeping together and they got back together and had a gorgeous little girl and now they are moving to a lovely 3 bed house, which needs far less work than ours and cost a hell of a lot less because of the location, o and to top it off, whereas we had one stress after another with our move they have had no problems and will be moving in in a few weeks!! oo it does make me cross:growlmad: It seems that the harder I try to do things properly the less luck I have!!
Anyhoo...rant over :hissy:

Hey whatdamatter! Welcome! :hi:

Hope you had a good time at the cinema amy, I quite enjoyed those films so let me know what the new one is like:thumbup:
Hope your looking forward to your holiday arlene, you never know, being relaxed on holiday while your ov'ing may be the trick to getting your :bfp:

chin up lea, I'm sure you are doing a wonderful job of being the strong one for bex, things will work out in the end :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

The movie was AWESOME! Soo much action and seeing everyone from the first 4 films together in one movie was so cool! Plus, the little teaser at the end for Fast & the Furious 6 was crazy!! I can't wait for it to come out now!

I'm gonna take another OPK later to see where I'm at. It's weird though. I had such major cramping Thursday-Saturday, and now it's pretty much died down. Maybe it was my body gearing up for the ovulation, and now it's gonna happen within the next couple days? We'll keep BDing throughout the beginning of the week then. Then the long TWW - I have to travel for work this week, so I know this upcoming week will go by fast. 


Arlene - hopefully you won't needs those OPKs for next cycle!! 

Naomi - glad you're feeling better today hun. I know how you feel about getting frustrated with other people's lives. I'm like that too. It WILL happen for you! 

whatdamatter - welcome! :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies....:winkwink:

Hope you are all well.. Still No Queeny Emma Been On.. And Lovely Wendy!!! Where are you both????

Well I'm feeling much better today. Which is good. Things are still uncertain, but i'm feeling i have made a step forward... OH is still really stressed.. But still manage to take me on a trip to cloud 9 last night and this morning :blush: 

Hiya *Amy* hun.. I have to agree with you on that one, weekends always fly by so fast. I wish we had 5 days of weekend and 2 days of week day :rofl:.... Aww i really want to see the new Fast & the Furious, i loved all the others. You have made me even more determined to watch it now lol
As for OPK's hun, i believe you should do them in the day, not in the morings. We already have the lh surge in our body so they can give off the wrong result. i's say do them around 1-2pm and 4-5pm not mornings or nights.
Try and stic to the same time each day hunni..
I have my fx'd for you hun.. lots of :dust: your way. Try and stay Positive.:hugs:

:wave: *whatdamatter *Welcome hun.. You are most welcome to come and join us here if you want too...:flower:

*Arlene* Hey Lady.. Yeh i kind did say what was going on.. Yes hunni you do need to get some opk's they will really help out. I would suggest anything that will help during ttc. It would be nice to see a ticker for you too, so we know where you are upto... Oh poor you hun, while we all relax your working...

*Naomi* I do not want to hear you apologise for being down. Dont be silly lady, we all have them its normal. Were all here to support each other what ever the problem is, whether its ttc related or not. I'm glad your feeling much better today. I also agree with what you are saying too. 

It is so hard seeing people get the best of everything and they take it for granted. it makes me so :growlmad: too. The thing is we can easily get caught in that motion and it effects us harder than it would if we didn't get caught in it. They say good things come to those who wait, well i've been waiting too many years for good things to happen, so that blows that out the water. People who do wrong, get everything and people like us get naff all. 
So be bad get good, be good get bad.. its one cruel world, it really is.. But then agn we really have to be true to ourselves and believe it will come good in the end. 
I've been waiting over 8 flipping years for more kids and hey nothing, one of my sister has had 4 in that time, so 6 kids, one of my others has had 3 and pregnant agn.. :growlmad: i'm so jealous ... I guess i'm lucky to already have a son... One day i hope i will be a mum of 2, or even more.. I am really greatful i already have 1 child, it would be a blessing to have more though..


Well i'm off now, i hope all you ladies are well and having a lovely quiet Sunday..

Wendy & Emma get your arse on here NOW!!! :rofl: 

Adrienne hope your well hun :hugs: and everyone else :hugs:

[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## whatdamatter

Thank you ladies for all the welcomes. 

Here's the info.

I'm Elizabeth. I'm twenty. My significant other is David, he's 33. A bit of an age difference but totally worth the funny looks. This is our first month TTC our first. currently 4dpo. Very impatient. Thanks for letting me join you ladies.


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea1984 said:


> Hiya *Amy* hun.. I have to agree with you on that one, weekends always fly by so fast. I wish we had 5 days of weekend and 2 days of week day :rofl:.... Aww i really want to see the new Fast & the Furious, i loved all the others. You have made me even more determined to watch it now lol
> As for OPK's hun, i believe you should do them in the day, not in the morings. We already have the lh surge in our body so they can give off the wrong result. i's say do them around 1-2pm and 4-5pm not mornings or nights.
> Try and stic to the same time each day hunni..
> I have my fx'd for you hun.. lots of :dust: your way. Try and stay Positive.:hugs:



You should def go and see the new Fast & the Furious! TOTALLY worth it!

I've been testing a few times a day, due to the short surge I had last pregnancy. Usually I test once a day, around 5:30 p.m. when I get home from work. But since it's the weekend, I had more time to test. Plus, I know I'm in my fertile period so I wanted to test more. I never test with FMU, and make sure I watch my liquids for at least 3-4 hours. I took another one this morning (11 a.m.) and it was DEFINITELY positive. Darker than the control line, and should up within a minute. We'll get a couple of good BDing days in this week. 



whatdamatter said:


> Thank you ladies for all the welcomes.
> 
> Here's the info.
> 
> I'm Elizabeth. I'm twenty. My significant other is David, he's 33. A bit of an age difference but totally worth the funny looks. This is our first month TTC our first. currently 4dpo. Very impatient. Thanks for letting me join you ladies.

Welcome Elizabeth! Fingers crossed for you! I'm very impatient too, but I've promised myself I won't test until AF is due. I'm hoping for my patience I will be happily rewarded!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

*Amy-* I have seen fast and the furious 5 and totally loved it! My husband is a car nut so loves the movies and I love watching Vin Diesal lol!!

*Elizabeth-* Welcome hun :flower: I have put your info up on the front page for you. I know what you mean about patience, I have none at all :haha:
*
Lea-* Sorry hun, been having a bit of a busy weekend as a distraction as I am not feeling great at the minute. Hope you are ok :hugs:

*Naomi-* Glad you are feeling better hun. I know what you mean with the frustration of it all! Both of my sisters fell pregnant within months of meeting their partners! They are still together but when I mentioned to my sister my cycle was messed up so I didn't know when I ovulated and she said. dont worry just make sure you have :sex: once a week, that should sort it! If only she knew what I go through each month :growlmad:

*Arlene-* Hope you and the family are ok. I know what you mean about the whole ttc on holiday, last thing you want to worry about!! Its getting closer to your holiday :happydance:

Hope everyone else is havin a good weekend. We miss all you fabulous ladies :hugs:

Well as for me, the stupid :witch: turned up this morning right on schedule :cry:! I knew she was coming so invited my friends round and we all had a cocktail party! :wine: I have barely moved all day as I drank too much but at least it took my mind off af! 

I am convinced I only have a 9 day luteal phase which does nto give enough time for the bean to stick! I have just ordered some B complex vitamins which is meant to lengthen the luteal phase so hopefully it will help for the next cycle! I am absolutely gutted about it this month as I put a lot in this month and have been the most chilled out ever!!

Anyway, I am off to eat more junk food and feel sorry for myself :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Sorry AF got you Emma! :hugs: But cocktails and junk food sound like a great relief! Hopefully the vitamins will help with your LP next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Sorry the :witch: got you Emma :hug: Hope you enjoyed the cocktails and yummy food :flower:
Hope the vitamins help!


----------



## Buster1

Hello Lovely Ladies hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Emma so sorry the witch got you. I know the disappointment of thinking that you did everything right during a cycle to still have AF show up. I hope the vitamins help you out and that this cycle is it for you.

Welcome Elizabeth glad you're here and good luck this cycle.

Arlene holiday and O sounds like a lucky combination. That could be your cycle. 

Naomi I understand your rant I feel the same way sometimes. Don't worry your time will come. All of our times will come. Hang in there!!

Amy yay for O now get to that BDing. LOL

Lea I hope you had a good weekend. I know you've been going through a lot but I hope you got to have some peace over the weekend.

Fiona Sorry that the witch got you. I really had my fingers crossed for you. The nerve of the witch to play with you like that it's just not fair. Sending you lots of hugs and I hope that this cycle is it for you.

Wendy where are you? I hope you're doing ok and had a great weekend.

And to anyone I may have missed I hope that things are going well.

AFM AF is up to her old tricks. She was due today and it looked like she was on her way had some spotting this morning so got ready for her to come full force and put on a tampon (sorry tmi) and a few hours later there was only a brown spot on the tampon (sorry again tmi) and nothing since. I wish she would go ahead and show up not just so I could be on a new cycle, but becasue I hate having to work with my period. Hopefully she'll be here full force on Monday. Anyway it was a rainy Sunday here so I spent a lazy day around the house and filled out most of the paperwork for my FS appointment. Boy do they ask a lot of questions. Well I guess that's all for now. Take care ladies.


----------



## Pinky12

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all your lovely words :hugs:
Wendy, how was your docs appointment?

Well first day back in work and I am wiped out! Going to have a glass of rose and will prob pass out. Hope you have all had good days x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, how did the results go today?

Emma, the first day back after a holiday is always the worst :hugs:

Sorry for not being around much. AF got me and I'm finding TTC quite hard so just tend check my journal at the moment.

Hope everyone is ok and welcome to the new lady :)

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Funnily enough Rachael I was thinking about you wondering where you were. huge :hugs: Mrs. I think I would be completely in bits this time if it wasn't for the fact I reaslised I ovulate late. Just when you think your doing everything right the damn :witch: shows and punches you in the face!!

Huge hugs mrs and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Emma. Just fed up of timing BD right every month and still not getting anywhere at all. The fact that I have to wait another 8 months before the doctor will help also isn't helping things. xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael :hugs: sorry to hear the :witch: got you again. I know its difficult, you just have to keep reminding yourself that it can take a normal healthy couple up to a year and try not get yourself upset assuming theres maybe something up :hugs:

Emma sorry to hear she got you too :hugs: cocktails and junk sounds like it might have helped with the blow. Glass of rose and eastenders is ideal for a monday night. I spent the day doing the stores waste and reductions and it was not fun at all..I even came across an old brown leather adidas trainer :haha:

Adrienne I hope you get answers soon..fx'd she doesnt come full flow :)

Amy good luck with the not testing! I'm rubbish at it :dohh:

Lea I like how things are just now, I dont want to constantly know what cycle day im on just yet, I feel time goes really slow when I done that. Saying that just now but each time the :witch: shows i keep thinking "should have done this.." cant win! :lol:

Elizabeth, good to have you :) my aunt and uncle have a big age gap. She kept him secret a long time :lol: my papa didn't approve, she was 16 when she got with him. Almost 20 years and 5 kids later they proved everyone wrong! 

I'm doing some packing tonight, kyles with his dad so it means when he comes back I can spend as much time as possible before leaving :) ironing to do too :( anyone want to do it for me?!


----------



## babygirl89

hello ladies missed ya's how r ya all doing??? sorry have not been on i have been in and out of hospital :( im getting a lap and dye on june 8th :(. how we all doing?


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: all you lovely ladies! Sorry i've not been around the last couple of days, had a manic busy weekend. Did pop on when I got home from party on Saturday but I was drunk so thought typing a reply wouldn't be a good idea :haha: This is the first chance i've had to properly sit down and type in peace.

Well, i've been to the doctors. She didn't want to give the results over the phone as it's complicated and she didn't want to confuse me. Basically if I was in the middle of my cycle when I got my blood taken then my blood result would be perfect. Problem is neither of us know where I am in my cycle or if we can even class me as having cycles when I haven't had a period since January. If I wasn't in the middle of my cycle then there is something wrong with the results. I told her about the little blood last week and she said maybe that is all my period is going to amount to but she wouldn't think so when it's totally different from my normal AF. She is referring me to the hospital to get a scan and to get a camera put up my lady parts to have a close look at my ovaries :argh: that does not sound fun! What's worse is she says I have to have a full bladder for the camera. I'm dreading it! But basically she wants to see if I have PCOS. I am glad she's looking into everything for me but i'm scared at the same time. So now I just have to wait for a letter to come through from the hospital with a date. Hope it's sooner rather than later.

Anyway, enough about me for now:

*Arlene* Yey for Kyle and the dry nights! What a wee star. Can't believe it's next week you go on your hols! This year is flying by. Deffo think it could be your lucky cycle if your on a nice relaxing holiday while ovulating. Here's hoping anyway! :flower: x

*Fiona* So sorry the witch showed up hun :hugs: But at least you get a go of your shiny new CBFM! I can't wait to use mine again (if I ever get normal cycles again!) Hopefully it will help pinpoint when you're actually ovulating and you'll know exactly the right time to baby dance :) x

*Emma* Thanks for the text hun, meant a lot :flower: So sorry to hear the witch got you too, that sucks. But you'll get that eggy soon, I know it! Bring on another month of CBFM and temps and we'll know exactly what your body is up to. Aww I feel your pain about work, I took one look at my desk this morning and felt like walking back out! Going to take me all week just to catch up on what's been sitting waiting on me coming back, groan. I'll need another holiday! lol x

*Adrienne* Hope the horrible witch is staying away! There's nothing worse than when she plays tricks on you. Aww I know how you feel, I hate having to work when on a period. I just want to be in my bed with a water bottle. Keep us posted! :thumbup: x

*Lea* Lovely to have you back on the thread hunnie :flower: You need to stop disappearing! lol. Aww don't worry about missing my birthday, you have far more important stuff going on to worry about me. You've had so much going on it's crazy. Glad you're starting to feel a bit better in yourself though hun. I understand the whole Bex thing a little better now, poor soul. She must be so confused. Her grandparents have no right treating her like that, of course she was going to want to get to know her Dad. It's really unfair they are basically punishing her for that. Hope things work out soon.

Ooh I've got Kerry Katona's book but not had a chance to read it yet, must start it soon then if it's a good one. Oh and I tried Dance Cenntral trial for the kinnect and it's poo! :haha: Just Dance for the wii is so much better, know you won't agree though! haha x

*Naomi* Hope your knee's a bit better hun. That wii fit is brilliant! Really gives you a good work out. It says my wii fit age though is 40 :dohh: That's not good! haha. Hopefully i'll improve it soon x

*Amy* Yey for the postive OPK! Here's hoping you caught that eggy :flower: I've never seen any of the Fast & Furious films, should give them a go sometime. I'm going to the cinema on Saturday to see Pirates of the Carribean in 3D, can't wait! Although it's so damn expensive. Good job I don't go much! x

*Elizabeth* Welcome to the thread hunnie, it's lovely to have you here :flower: Ach age is just a number! Me and my ex were together for almost eight years and there was eight years difference between is. Didn't effect a thing! There's four years between me and my hubby. As long as you are happy that's all that matters :) x

*Rachael* So sorry the witch got you hun that you're feeling down, big :hugs: Please remember we're all here for you, we'll do our best to cheer you up whenever you feel like talking :flower: You should have a chat to your doctor if you're feeling down about things, mines is going to help me no matter what the outcome of my tests and i've not been trying a year yet. Think it just depends on the doctor you get. Either that or just lie and say you have been trying a year :haha: x

*Sophie* Lovely to see you on here again hun :flower: Sorry you're going through a rough time being in and out of hospital. Hopefully things will calm down once you've had your lap and dye done. How's things with your OH? Hope things are better than they were, you deserve some good luck :flower: x

Right that's taken me for ages to type so I best jump in the shower before bed now. I did have a lovely weekend though, had a nice lunch with friends Friday, then my new hairdresser did a lovely job on my hair so will def use her again! Saturday I was at a 30th party, it was brill apart from my two best friends falling out and me feeling very stuck in the middle! They've made up now though, phew! Mum-in-law was round Saturday too while Hubby and his Dad were out cutting trees in our garden. Had a lovely long chat with her, she said she's so glad Scott met me and that she's never seen him so happy before, said i was the best thing that could ever happen to him and that she's so glad she has a lovely daughter-in-law with a sensible head on her shoulders. Aww it was so nice! First time she's ever said anything like that to me and it just meant the world :) On Sunday one of my friends had a beautiful baby girl, no name yet but she's a wee cutie. Never seen a baby with so much hair before! Good job my friend's a hairdresser :haha: And of course today it was back to work, feels like i've never been away! It's my sis-in-law's birthday today too so after the doctors I was round there having a chinese for dinner and a gossip. Was nice.

Well, I think that's you all caught up with my gossip, hope all you lovely ladies are wel :flower: Talk soon x


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie glad to hear from you, you really are being tested right now with all this :( hope things get better soon :hugs:

Wendy i'm glad you got some sort of answers, even if they weren't definate now they're taking things that step further to see whats going on. Sounds like you got lucky with this doctor :) Try not worry yourself, just think of it being one step closer to your bubs.

The Scheme.. Wendy I think you might be the only person who knows what this is? Think its only on in scotland. I've avoided it until last night when OH put it on and it got me so angry. 2 girls found out they were pregnant, none worked, one out right said "its stupid getting pregnant.." and the others boyfriend from what I gathered was a drug dealer who hit her in town and got lifted, but she wasn't charging him. The full time both were puffing on fags. Angry!!

Anyway must get back to work :lol:

x


----------



## Pinky12

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one from me as I am in work. The :witch: is messing me about again. I was really heavy on Sunday with red blood and now it has pratically dissapeared. If I know her she will be back worse than ever in a few days!!

I am so tired and cannot be bothered doing my job. Is that bad?? Oh well, planning on taking another few days off in a few weeks so thats something to look forward too.

Hope everyone else is better x


----------



## xarlenex

Its not bad emma I feel the exact same. I'm so drained right now :( the :witch: usually does that with me, I always seem to have it heavy, then a day or 2 off then back again. Not looking forward to her appearence on holiday. I know I won't feel as comfortable in shorts if she's there.


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

Arlene- I know what you mean, when she arrives short or tight fitting things make me paranoid! Not long till holiday though :happydance: Part of me wants to watch that scheme thing but think it may make me agry as well at the minute!

Wendypops- It's ok hun, I was getting worried about you :hugs: Atleast you are going to get answers. Glad you have had a lovely weeked. Ooh Chinese, I haven't had one of them in ages... think I know what I will be having for tea on Friday lol!

Well I am going to have an early night tonight. I am fed up and could barely drive home I was that exhausted :cry:. Knowing me I will still be awake really late!! Oh well, we will see what happens.

:Hugs: hope our absent ladies are ok :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Hi can I join please?


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies I would like to Join you too. My name is Melissa. My husband and I are TTC and have been since October 2010. We had an ectopic in February 2011. I lost my left tube. This is my first month that I am back to TTC. I am currently 6 DPO and going crazy. LOL.. Who knew that TTC could drive you crazy. I wanna test but I know that it is early. We are leaving for Vegas on Friday. I am nervous about being away from my doc if I am going to get a BFP becuase I am supposed to get beta's done the day I get a BFP. I just well I am driving myself crazy.


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Hi Melissa and Lily, welcome :hugs:

Where has everyone gone???

Well I will make you all giggle. Last night I got into bed and tried to have an early night and after just getting into bed I felt something on my arm as I looked down I had a huge spider on my arm!! I screamed and ran and got Gavin who got rid of it. I refused to get back into bed for ages and when I did I wouldn't sleep on my side of the bed!! What a whimp lol! 

Well as a result I barely slept again and still feel worn out. Hopefully I will pick up soon as I have a busy weekend ahead and my assistant is off soon :(

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Or is it afternoon? I'm just having a wee skive at work although I shouldn't really as I have tons to be getting on with. 

Anyway, how are all you lovely ladies doing today?

*Arlene* I've never watched The Scheme but my mates do and are always going on about it! Don't think I want to after what you've said though, that would get me raging too! When do you finish work for your hols? Hope you get a day or two off to get organised. No wonder you're knackered after all the hours you've been doing x

*Emma* Grr, damn witch messing you about! There's nothing worse. This ttc is nothing but one big long waiting game, and a frustrating game at that! Keep us posted, hopefully the witch isn't arriving after all. Oh I did see your status on facebook about the spider and it gave me a wee chuckle! I would be the exact same, even talking about them makes my skin crawl *shudders* It's them ones you get with big long legs, freak me out! x

*Lily* You are more than welcome to join, the more the merrier on here :) Tell us a bit about yourself hun. All our info is on the 1st page if you want to have a wee read x

*Melissa* Welcome to the thread too hun, lovely to have you with us. Sorry to hear about your ectopic, you've had a rough time of it. How long you going to be in Vegas for? Hopefully AF or BFP will wait till you get home x

Well I suppose I best get back to work. Not much happening with me apart from the fact i've gone and buggered my knee up. No idea how i've done it but i've been limping the last two days and every second step my knee cracks like there is two bones rubbing together. Not much fun. So i'm just taking it easy after work trying to rest it up. Hubby thinks I should go to the doctors but i'm sick of the sight of the place now. Hopefully it will get better itself. Anyway, hope everyone's well and I will no doubt be back on here soon! x


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone. Emma thank you for the lovely email :hugs:

My AF came yesterday. 

I have to get ready to go to work soon. Sorry I havent been around only 

really been on a couple of journals. Im going to try and catch up and be a 

better friend :blush: I try and catch up but cos I work 3 evenings and 

a Sunday its hard sometimes. I will catch up tomorrow and reply properly :)

I have renewed faith for this month, got preseed, fertility sticks, softcups 

and a BBT thermometer gonna give that a whirl lots of water and alcohol 

only when get my AF and a cheeky red wine day before OV and 6dpo as

heard it can help. Hope you are all well any BFP while I havent been here. 

Anyone is welcome to come and visit me at my journal whenever you like :)

:hugs: & :kiss:

xxx


----------



## sweetlissa

WendyJ said:


> Morning all! Or is it afternoon? I'm just having a wee skive at work although I shouldn't really as I have tons to be getting on with.
> 
> Anyway, how are all you lovely ladies doing today?
> 
> *Arlene* I've never watched The Scheme but my mates do and are always going on about it! Don't think I want to after what you've said though, that would get me raging too! When do you finish work for your hols? Hope you get a day or two off to get organised. No wonder you're knackered after all the hours you've been doing x
> 
> *Emma* Grr, damn witch messing you about! There's nothing worse. This ttc is nothing but one big long waiting game, and a frustrating game at that! Keep us posted, hopefully the witch isn't arriving after all. Oh I did see your status on facebook about the spider and it gave me a wee chuckle! I would be the exact same, even talking about them makes my skin crawl *shudders* It's them ones you get with big long legs, freak me out! x
> 
> *Lily* You are more than welcome to join, the more the merrier on here :) Tell us a bit about yourself hun. All our info is on the 1st page if you want to have a wee read x
> 
> *Melissa* Welcome to the thread too hun, lovely to have you with us. Sorry to hear about your ectopic, you've had a rough time of it. How long you going to be in Vegas for? Hopefully AF or BFP will wait till you get home x
> 
> Well I suppose I best get back to work. Not much happening with me apart from the fact i've gone and buggered my knee up. No idea how i've done it but i've been limping the last two days and every second step my knee cracks like there is two bones rubbing together. Not much fun. So i'm just taking it easy after work trying to rest it up. Hubby thinks I should go to the doctors but i'm sick of the sight of the place now. Hopefully it will get better itself. Anyway, hope everyone's well and I will no doubt be back on here soon! x

We leave on friday and come back on Tuesday. I plan on testing friday which will be really early. But I figure it is the right thing to do. Then I wont test again until Monday. My temp went up again today and I really feel that this is my month. I wish I had a window in my belly so I could just look and see what is going on. 
Thank you for all the warm welcomes. If we did get it this month I would be due on Jan 31. 2012


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies :flower:

*Wendypops-* The :witch: has definitely arrived. In a lot of pain today and heavier so no hope there! This spoder was the one with the small body and long legs!! I hate them after being in a car with them help my dad to the tip!! Make sure you rest you knee Mrs, if it isn't better in a week then get it looked at :hugs:

*Melissa-* Try not to symptom spot and stress about testing too much as it can alter your cycle hun. finger crossed for you :hugs:

*Shona-* No problem hunni :hugs: just thought you had been quite but it is good you have a positive attitude. I have the pre-seed, do temping and have a fertility monitor as well. Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Well people, my B vitamins have turned up today so I have started taking them and hopefully this month my luteal phase with lengthen. I am now going to spend the next 3 weeks having as much :sex: as possible just to make sure :haha:

Anyway, back to work x


----------



## WendyJ

*Shona* Lovely to see you back on here hun :flower: I'm loving your attitude for the next month! That's exactly the way to be. You'll have to let me know what you think about softcups. I've heard a lot of people talk about them but not really sure what to make of them. I'll wait and see what you think and if you recommend them i'll give them a bash! I was using conceive plus but hubby has decided he likes :sex: better without it! So haven't used it in a while. Thought it was better him wanting it without it than him not wanting it because of it. If you know what I mean lol x

*Melissa* Oh well Tuesday is more like the time to be testing so if I was you I would probably wait till your home to take the second test. I would think Friday was a bit early for a BFP but hey you never know! Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup: x

*Emma* Oh yucky! No more spider talk lady! I'll no sleep tonight :haha: Ooh i'm curious to see if your new vitamins will work for you hun. I can't wait till I get an AF so I can start figuring out what my LP and ovulation dates are. I feel like i've learned so much about how my body is meant to work over the last few months I can't wait to see how things happen for me. My only fear is that I finally get AF but don't fall back into a normal pattern. I will be so excited to see the end of this cycle but will be truely gutted if I have to go through all this again. Here's hoping the docs can sort me out! x

Well i'm going to have a nice cup of tea and then a hot relaxing bubble bath. See if the warm water will help my knee. Talk to you all soon x


----------



## sweetlissa

I think it is early too but I got my BFP in Feb. on 8DPO. So I am hopeful at 9 DPO I would have some idea.


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops- I hope your bath helped your knee. I know what you mean about learning stuff, dc you will know everything by the time your chance comes it won't take you long :hugs:

One of the side effects of taking these vitamins is having luminous Pee :haha:


----------



## xarlenex

Welcome lily :waves: good to have you join :)

You too Melissa :waves: sorry to hear about the ectopic. Hope yous get your BFPs in no time :thumbup:

Shona glad to have you back :D you'll definately need to let us know how the softcups are. I think when im ready to start things more than just :sex: for ttc it'll be those we'll start with.

Emma no luck with that spider! I probably wouldn't have slept much either :lol: lets hope the vitamins do the trick :D lumi pee :haha:

Wendy hope your knee gets better with the bath! :) My last shift is on sunday then we fly out at half 6 in the morning on the wednesday. Done some packing tonight :happydance:

I'm just watching kerry's show and really hope she can get somewhere stable in her life soon. Shes not had it easy at all! Anyway, best do some ironing..fun fun!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Lily and Melissa :D

Arlene, hope you have a great holiday next week. Can I sneak in your suitcase please?!

Emma - I hope the B6 helps your luteal phase :D

Wendy - I hope your knee feels better soon :hugs:

AFM - AF has left and I'm feeling a bit better than I was. Back temping again and I have OPK's which I will start on Monday. House is finally sorted out too. Found homes for the first lot of kittens and now have 5 more from Willow :dohh: They're only 11 days old, but I have homes for 3 already :dance:


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

*Rachael-* Aw bless, you must put a picture up of the new little kitty's. I am glad you are feeling better hun :hugs:

*Arlene-* I was expecting you to be watching the soap awards last night as I know you like Eastenders. I have never watched Kerrie's show but know she has had a tough life before she was famous. only 6 days until holiday :woohoo: :happydance:
*
Melissa-* Not long until Vegas! Fingers crossed for your testing :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good. Anyone got anything fun on for the weekend?

Well af is still messing me about. Had all the symptoms that she is coming for 2 weeks, she comes on Monday and then has paractically dissapeared... I don't know what to think. Oh well, I have my lumi pee to keep me giggling :haha:


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all! What a gorgeous day it is here. Should make the most of it cause it's rain for the next week again after today. Groan! 

*Melissa* Oh well if you got your last BFP at 8dpo you're maybe an early shower! Good luck for testing tomorrow and have a lovely time in Vegas :) x

*Emma* Thanks hun, knee is so much better! I was stretching my leg back and forth in the bath and then relaxing it. Late last night I stretched it again in bed and it let out an almighty crack! Was sore at time but my leg is not sure at all today! Think I must have popped whatever bone it was back in place :) Yeeha! Still going to be careful with it for a few days though. Luminous pee haha! No need to switch the light on if you need a wee in the middle of the night then :haha: x

*Arlene* Ooh i've taped Kerry's show from last night cause I was watching the soap awards. Will need to try and watch it tonight although there's a double bill of V on. So much to watch! I've never watched Kerry's show before but have really got into it this series. Ah well only a few more shifts then relaxation time for you missy! :happydance: x

*Rachael * So glad to hear you're feeling a bit better hun, keep that PMA up for the next month :hugs:. Ooh send the two kitties my way! They are so darn cute when they are so small. Glad the house is getting sorted too, i've got a spare room full of stuff I need to either sell on ebay or take to charity shop. My house is too cluttered but I hate throwing nice things away! I get loads of the same things for Xmas and Birthdays so i've got like eight brand new pairs of slippers, six brand new purses, five new umberellas, about forty bottles of perfume lol, hubby always says I will never use it all but they were gifts so don't want to part with them. Probably silly I know as next birthday/xmas I will end up with more! x

*Lea* You've gone and disappeared again lady!! :grr: Get back on here! lol x

How is everyone else doing today? There's not much to report my end. Just working away. Still no letter from hospital, hopefully it will come in the next few days x


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok so I went to test this morning, and nothing.. Not even the control line. Darn tests. So I will try to hold it for 3 hours and not drink much and take another test. So we shall see. I was so mad at 6 this morning


----------



## Pinky12

Melissa- I know it is frustrating but I am sure you will get something better when you get back from Vegas. A lot peoples babies haven't even implanted by 8dpo, I know you had it last time at 9dpo but my cycle is completely different to the last time. Hopefully you will get something better on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Afternoon Ladies.

Melissa - that sounds like a dodgy test if there wasn't even a control line on it. FX'd for the next one :hugs:

Emma - How is the luminous pee?! :haha: Hope you got a better night's sleep last night.

Wendy - I'm glad the knee is feeling better :D If you want the two left then come and get them, in about 6.5 weeks :haha:

I've attached photo's that I took the day after they were born (they were born 8th May)
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









026.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## charlie83

Hi everyone! I'm new to this group, hope you don't mind me gate crashing!:flower:

I'm 27, this is our 3rd month ttc. I am using the clear blue fertility monitor and have just ordered pre-seed! I have also just started temping this cycle.

Trying the more relaxed approach this month. I am usually neurotic and checking signs, symptoms and testing! I am due to ovulate when i am on holiday this month so hope that will help me relax and get that BFP!:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Charlie :D


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: *charlie*, lovely to meet you :hugs: I have the CBFM and pre-seed aswell. I absolutely love using the pre-seed and am very glad the hubby does too :haha: I know what you mean about being nuerotic, I have ocd and have to try and detatch from it all slightly otherwise I become obsessed. Fingers crossed for you this month :hugs:

*Rachael*- Aw your kitties are so cute. My luminous pee is so funny Rachael, I can never quite believe it! I am sure the novelty will wear off eventually :haha:
*
Princess Lea*- I agree with *wendypops* :growlmad: where are you :trouble:

Well I am drinking a cup of red rasberry tea (also meant to help with having a dshort lp) waiting for the hubby to come home so we can go for a drive and have tea out as I ahve been feeling crappy all day. Hope you ladies are good :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

The two ginger ones are boys, and the 3 black and white ones are female :D


----------



## Pinky12

thats quite funny because the two different coloured kittens will be fathered by different cats lol


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pretty sure they were. The 3 black and white females arrived first, followed by the 3 ginger males (the first ginger male is the one that didn't make it) so everything points to different sacs and therefore different fathers!


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah *Rachael* they are soo sweet!! Makes me want another one!! We already have 2 cats though so hubby has said no to any more lol!!:rofl:

*Melissa* have a lovely time in Vegas, very jealous!!

Hey *Charlie*! Nice to meet you:flower::hi:

Well as for me...I'm broody as anything and all over hubby like a rash lol! Poor man!:blush:
He got his bonus letter yesterday so things are looking up, we will have enough to get the downstairs flooring done and put enough into the baby fund to be pretty much ready to kit out the nursery when that :bfp: decides to arrive!!
How is everyone??


----------



## sweetlissa

Good afternoon ladies. I wanted to show you this perfect lil present I got today I hope you ladies can see ithttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/7dpo325-1.gif


----------



## xarlenex

I sure can see that mellisa :happydance: hope it gets nice and dark soon!

Rachael they are just little balls of fluff! Cuteee! :)

Charlie its good to have you :D fx'd your ttc journey isn't much longer.

Wendy glad your knee is better :) was it you that was reading kerry's book? I'll need to pick up a new book for the holiday. Which btw is only like 5 and a half sleeps away :happydance: :lol:

Emma I love eastenders, but cannot watch award shows, they bore me!! I think if your pee actually goes lumi i'll need to get some myself :rofl: 

So one odd thing, I usually get sore breasts right after O, it lasts for around a week and nothing this cycle until today were they've started getting tender, i'm around 6dpo which is different for me :shrug: Anyway..need a shower then bed. Hopefully have an early night :)


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi, sorry must have skipped by your post :dohh: :happydance: for the bonus. Yous seem very organised..I was meant to open a seperate savings for baby things but never have done! And with OH buying new laptops, fishing gear, walking gear..god knows how we aren't bankrupt! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Just wanted to say hello. I'm hoping for a 2012 baby!

:hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Welcome :waves: my bebo name was hakuna matata! :lol: love the lion king! I see you aren't trying yet, do yous have a date to start? Xx


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies

Welcome hakunamatata, tell us a bit about yourself x

Will reply better when Im not on my phone lol :hugs:


----------



## charlie83

Morning! Is anybody else using CBFM?

Sweetlissa - Congratulations! :happydance:

Hi Hakunamatata! :flower:


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Charlie :flower:. Yes I use a CBFM, only started last month and never got anything great from it but have started again this month.

Arlene- I have been having unusually sore breasts at the minute. Usually around af I get a small amount but I have had this for nearly 2 weeks. I put it down to not wearing a proper bra with being on holiday but with them still being sore it confuses me?? Not long till holiday :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok. HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome hakunamatata :D

Hope everyone is doing well :D

Congratulations Melissa :D


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all! Hope everyone is well :) I got my letter from the hospital this morning, I go for my scan on the 1st of June at 6.00pm. It says I have to drink two pints of water an hour before it so I have a full bladder. Two pints of water! :huh: I have a cup of tea and I end up needing a wee 20 minutes later, how am I going to consume two pints of water and hold in a wee while they are pressing down on my stomach! Ah deary me. Will just have to get on with it I suppose, if I wee the hospital bed, I wee the hospital bed :haha:

*Rachael* The kitties are gorgeous!! I had no idea that cats could get pregnant by two different fathers like that. Well they do say you learn something new every day! I would come and get them believe me, but I think Sunderland may be a little too far away! lol x

*Charlie* Welcome to the thread hun! Lovely to have you with us :flower: I used the CBFM for one month and then my AF's disappeared! Haven't had one since January. Once I get one again I will be right back to using it though, I think it's a great thing! You should put the link to your temp chart on your signature same as me and Emma etc do then we can stalk your chart with you. When do you go away on your hols? You going anywhere nice? x

*Emma* Hmm I thought raspberry tea was for shortening your lp?? I remember someone suggesting I take it to help induce my AF but I never tried it. I don't know though, you've probably looked into it better than me! Ugh lucky you with Gav liking the preseed, Scott thinks it makes it all a bit too slippy down there! :blush: Might convince him to use it again in the future though x

*Naomi* I'm pretty sure you're hubby wont be complaining that you're all over him like a rash! And according to your ticker you should be ovulating about now so keep at it! Ooh that's fab news about the bonus! I wish I had a baby fund but sadly I don't. I suppose I really should start one but then I have no idea how long it will take me to get a BFP so I suppose I will just have to save hard once I get it x

*Melissa* Congratulations hunnie, that is def a BFP! :happydance: Hope you've brought some of that luck over to this thread with you lol. Have a fab time in Vegas and make sure you get yourself to the docs asap for your tests x

*Arlene* It was Lea that was reading Kerry's book hun, i've got it but not had a chance to start reading it yet. I will tell you the best books I have read in a while, Jeffrey Archer's prison diaries. Couldn't put them down! Was his real life diaries about what exactly went on in prisons while he was in there. Fab reading! Hmm, do you think you maybe ovulated later this month then when you are only now getting the tender breasts? You should really invest in a thermometer hun, they are dirt cheap and really help you figure out what's going on when x

*Hakunamatata* Hi hun! Please fell free to join us. Love the name but it's a bit of a mouthful :haha: What's your real name? When you planning on starting ttc? You are welcome to join us all to share your journey :flower: x

Well I best get back to work, it's a damn miserable day today but hey, at least its Friday! Talk soon x


----------



## Rachael1981

Scotland isn't that far away Wendy :haha:

Could be worse - I could be in Cornwall :p


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm 31, married for almost a year. DH and I want to conceive our first hopefully in the fall or winter. You can abbreviate to HM if you want.


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> Scotland isn't that far away Wendy :haha:
> 
> Could be worse - I could be in Cornwall :p

Just google mapped it... 118 miles to Sunderland :haha: Not as far as I first thought actually x


----------



## Rachael1981

Where in Scotland are you?

118 miles should take around 3 hours :thumbup:


----------



## charlie83

pinky12 - I am only just starting my 2nd month using the cbfm. I did'nt get my peaks last month, but from what i've read that's quite normal. Hopefully i'll get them this month! I hope you have some luck with it to :flower:

WendyJ - Me and hubby are off to Turkey for 2 weeks! I am not taking any tests with me ( as i tend to get obsessed and test early! ). Just taking my CBFM.
Hope you get af soon so you know where you stand! Have you been to doc's?
How do i put my FF chart on here? I tried this morning but it won't let me!:wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

WendyJ said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Scotland isn't that far away Wendy :haha:
> 
> Could be worse - I could be in Cornwall :p
> 
> Just google mapped it... 118 miles to Sunderland :haha: Not as far as I first thought actually xClick to expand...

Not far from me either Wendy! :haha:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies, I wanted to post before we leave. I tested this morning and it was a BFN. I was like what why and can I do it again. I had a huge temp drop. I don't understand. I guess if AF stays away I will test on Monday. I have never seen a line like that and then no line. I don't understand.


----------



## charlie83

SweetLisa - The line on the test you posted was very clear! Hopefully the test you have done this evening is just a faulty test. Was it a good brand? Try again tomorrow. Fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

AFM - I'm 4 DPO today. I am NOT testing until May 30th. I'm promising myself not to test. As of right now, I have no urge to test at all. It's only a little over a week anyways! I'm hoping it stays that way. Don't want to symptom spot or anything, but I have been wicked thirsty the past 2 days, and had a weird taste in my mouth. Plus, have had cramping ever since last Thursday, before my suspected OV date. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## hakunamatata

I already joined the Autumn Acorns, but would it be okay to be part of your group too??


----------



## Buster1

Welcome HIM and all the other new ladies :hi: Glad you're here. As they say the more the merrier. Hope all the ladies are doing well.


----------



## hakunamatata

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to post before we leave. I tested this morning and it was a BFN. I was like what why and can I do it again. I had a huge temp drop. I don't understand. I guess if AF stays away I will test on Monday. I have never seen a line like that and then no line. I don't understand.

I'm sorry for your BFN. :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

I'm in Dumfries & Galloway *Rachael*, South West Scotland. Oh yeah *Shona* I forgot you and Rachael lived close by :haha: I should persuade the hubby to go a road trip your way one day! x

*Charlie* I didn't get peaks my 1st month using CBFM either, hopefully you will get yours this cycle though! To get the link to your FF chart you need to load up your chart, go to sharing at the top, click the drop down arrow and choose get code, it should have your unique web address in there. Then just post it in your signature :) x

*Melissa* I can't believe the BFN! I hope it was just a faulty test and you get another BFP when you re-test. The only time I have ever heard of this happening is when someone has had a chemical pregnancy but if you had done you would be bleeding now I would have thought. Keep us posted hun, really hope it was just a faulty test cause false positives are very very rare :hugs: x

*Amy* you do make me giggle, I don't want to symptom spot but.... :haha: That is symptom spotting missy! haha. Good on you though hun, you are better holding out to test if you can. You got anything nice planned for this weekend? Just stay busy and the time will fly by! x

*HM* Of course you are welcome to join this group too hun, there's no limit on how many groups you can join. One is enough for me though, I find it hard finding the time to reply to one thread some of the time :haha: x

*Adrienne* Hey hunnie! How you doing? How's that knee of yours? Hope it's getting better and that witch is on her way out :hugs: Are you back at work soon? x

Well i'm going to go have a wee go on the Wii fit and then jump in the shower. I'm feeling motivated so I best do some exercise while I can be bothered! lol. Talk soon x


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> *Amy* you do make me giggle, I don't want to symptom spot but.... :haha: That is symptom spotting missy! haha. Good on you though hun, you are better holding out to test if you can. You got anything nice planned for this weekend? Just stay busy and the time will fly by! x
> 
> Well i'm going to go have a wee go on the Wii fit and then jump in the shower. I'm feeling motivated so I best do some exercise while I can be bothered! lol. Talk soon x

Yeahhhhh yeahhhh yeahhhh .. it's so hard NOT to symptom spot! Every little twinge, cramp, soreness, you think you *could* be pregnant. 

We're heading to the ILs tomorrow evening. It was DH's mom's, sister's, and niece's, birthday this past Thursday. Yup, 3 generations all born on the same day. AND, his mom is a twin, so she never got her own birthday to begin with, lol. It should be fun. I think we'll bring the Wii over and play some 4 player games. We had fun with that last time. 

Have fun on the Wii fit! I should've done that when I got home, but I was too lazy. I'll do double time tomorrow, doing the free step aerobics.


----------



## Buster1

WendyJ said:


> I'm in Dumfries & Galloway *Rachael*, South West Scotland. Oh yeah *Shona* I forgot you and Rachael lived close by :haha: I should persuade the hubby to go a road trip your way one day! x
> 
> *Charlie* I didn't get peaks my 1st month using CBFM either, hopefully you will get yours this cycle though! To get the link to your FF chart you need to load up your chart, go to sharing at the top, click the drop down arrow and choose get code, it should have your unique web address in there. Then just post it in your signature :) x
> 
> *Melissa* I can't believe the BFN! I hope it was just a faulty test and you get another BFP when you re-test. The only time I have ever heard of this happening is when someone has had a chemical pregnancy but if you had done you would be bleeding now I would have thought. Keep us posted hun, really hope it was just a faulty test cause false positives are very very rare :hugs: x
> 
> *Amy* you do make me giggle, I don't want to symptom spot but.... :haha: That is symptom spotting missy! haha. Good on you though hun, you are better holding out to test if you can. You got anything nice planned for this weekend? Just stay busy and the time will fly by! x
> 
> *HM* Of course you are welcome to join this group too hun, there's no limit on how many groups you can join. One is enough for me though, I find it hard finding the time to reply to one thread some of the time :haha: x
> 
> *Adrienne* Hey hunnie! How you doing? How's that knee of yours? Hope it's getting better and that witch is on her way out :hugs: Are you back at work soon? x
> 
> Well i'm going to go have a wee go on the Wii fit and then jump in the shower. I'm feeling motivated so I best do some exercise while I can be bothered! lol. Talk soon x

Thank Wendy. Knee is doing a little better. How's your knee? My trip got cut short and I ended up coming home late Thursday night. We had delayed and cancelled flights. Long story short it was a HOT MESS. But on the bright side I get have a few extra days off as I don't have to go back until Wednesday and then I get to layover at home for the first 2 nights. :happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if someone could give me their view on this-
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r161/primesera/Snapbucket/9a72e105-orig.jpg

......


----------



## xarlenex

Emmaaa.. Its a bfpp... Please tell me its yours!?


----------



## Pinky12

Yep!


----------



## xarlenex

Oh my god?!? :happydance::happydance:

Explain! :rofl: what made you test? Soo happy for you misses :) congrats!


----------



## Pinky12

thanks, I dont want to get too excited as its not quite as dark as the other line but its there!!

It was my breasts that made me think about it. They have been ridiculously sore and last night when getting undressed as soon as I un- did my bra my boobs hurt which is rare. Then I was thinking about how short my 'period' actually was (basically non existant) and e-mailed Wendy who thought the same as me.

So I woke up and went and took a test and thats what I got. It's the first tome my hubby hasn't minded me waking him up lol!!

oooh, I dont know what to think. I don't want to get too hopeful but it is definitely there!!


----------



## xarlenex

Awk allow yourself to be excited!! That's an excellent bfp! Most people never get it as dark as the control line until around 8 weeks. Again I'm very happy for yous :hugs: have to be off to work now :) you've gave me a goos start to the day!! :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

OMG that is most definitely a BFP Emma!

CONGRATULATIONS! :yipee:

If you're still unsure go and get a digi :D


----------



## Pinky12

aw thanks hun. Gav and I are away this weekend but we are going to get one before we go to meet our friend to travel to Ipswich and I am going to do it at their house tomorrow morning.

Small problem is explaining why I am not drinking.....


----------



## Rachael1981

Say you're on antibiotics? :shrug:


----------



## Pinky12

Yeah I could do. 

Gav has just told me I have to have breakfast and why arent I sick yet... this may be a long 9 months :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I can see Ian being the same with me when I get mine. He's bad enough as it is, always worrying about me doing stuff because of my back :dohh:


----------



## Pinky12

Oh and another thing I have put on a little bit of weight. I have been trying to put on weight for 6 months and thought it was weird after the holiday that I fit into my clothes better. Thought it was just the holiday :haha:

:haha: @ Ian!! Men are so funny lol

I hope he doesn't do it too much as we are away with some close friends who know we are ttc so if he is ot I think they may notice!


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope he's not too OTT! 

Hope you enjoy your weekend away :D


----------



## Pinky12

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r161/primesera/Snapbucket/933856b7-orig.jpg

and here are 2 more, as I said not too dark but there!


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely there! Must have been IB not AF :happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

It's really weird that I would get ib on the day af was due but I suppose its possible


----------



## Lea1984

OMG emma.................. Wow what a nice sight to wake up too, i mean me not you lol....
I am soooo happy for you.. You so deserve this hun, after everything.. YES YES YES... Be happy hunni, there is no doubt there..

Hello Everyone... I will be back on shortly to catch up... Wendy hun i have missed you too.. i hope youre well lady....


----------



## WendyJ

Just a quick post for me, *Emma* I just wanted to do a wee happy dance for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so so sorry I had my stupid phone on silent or I would have replied as soon as you texted! You be excited lady!! You most definitely have a BFP!! That's darker than i've seen a lot of people get and it will get darker! Arrggghhh I am so thrilled for you :wohoo: x


----------



## Pinky12

Thank you Wendypops and Princess Lea :hugs:

I have a digi one which I am going to do tomorrow morning and see what that says. Still don't believe it. I will be off to the docs this week if it is. Due date would be 22 January x


----------



## Lily7

WendyJ said:


> Morning all! Or is it afternoon? I'm just having a wee skive at work although I shouldn't really as I have tons to be getting on with.
> 
> Anyway, how are all you lovely ladies doing today?
> 
> *Lily* You are more than welcome to join, the more the merrier on here :) Tell us a bit about yourself hun. All our info is on the 1st page if you want to have a wee read x

Hi Sorry I didn't reply sooner had a crazy week at work! I am Lily, 28 married for 8 months and have been ttc#1 since then. We are using conceive plus and taking vitamins, I had tried OPK's at the start but not anymore as I am on CD72 today so would cost a fortune! I have also started B50 complex after reading about it on here as some ppl have said it helps to regulate

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Lily7

Pinky12 said:


> Thank you Wendypops and Princess Lea :hugs:
> 
> I have a digi one which I am going to do tomorrow morning and see what that says. Still don't believe it. I will be off to the docs this week if it is. Due date would be 22 January x

Hi 

I haven't been able to fully read up on the whole thread but have read lots of it! Your original post of your BFP looks definate! :happydance: Good luck with your digi :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh cool, Lily is in this group! Nice to see a familiar face!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! Congrats Pinky!


----------



## Tweak0605

OMG EMMA! That is most definitely a BFP!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so so so happy for you! I can't wait to see what the digi says tomorrow! Throw some of that BFP dust my way, would ya?! :winkwink:



AFM - have a bit of a headache this morning. Gonna get on the Wii Fit and do some free step aerobics while watching some TV. Then gotta clean up, and pack, then off to the ILs till tomorrow!


----------



## Lily7

hakunamatata said:


> Oh cool, Lily is in this group! Nice to see a familiar face!

Hey hun! hows you? sorry haven't really been on in a while, just got on my phone a couple of times :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Emma. It's always nice to hear about a BFP. What an exciting time for you.
Hi Lily welcome to the group. We've got a lot of newbies here last few days...very cool. Welcome ladies and glad you're here.


----------



## xarlenex

Emma yet again soo happy for you :happydance::flower: 

Hows everyone spending their saturday night? OH is on call so we cant really plan anything, hes out on a job just now when he gets back we're going to watch Buried, with ryan renolds..anyone seen it? Hes yummy :winkwink:

So as most of yous know I'm going to Lanzarote wednesday morning and nearly EVERYONE is asking "oh yous going to make Kyle a little brother or sister.." Its a kick in the gut because I know thats not possible because AF will be arriving then :growlmad: I've been saying "dont think so.." and then I get "oh you never know" Actually I do!! :dohh:

Anyway..some eastenders and coffee to keep me going. Last shift tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Arlene, I know what you mean. I thought that when people were saying we were going to make a baby on holiday as I knew I should of ovulated earlier. Making someone about kids is such a personal thing and I don't know why people think its ok to ask about it! Anyway, hope you enjoy your night. We are in Ipswich playing on the Wii with some friends, let me know what you think of buried :hugs:

Thank you so much everyone else. I will be doing the digi ib the morning and I am very nervous! I will post a pic up as soon as I can as I will be spending tomorrow on an airfield lol. Hope everyone has a lovely night x


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone's having a lovely relaxing Saturday night. I'm just back from the cinema with the family, watched Pirates of the Caribbean 4, it was good! Deffo better than the last one. Now i'm just chilling out watching Britains Got Talent.

*Amy* Wow 3 generations of birth days on one day! That is unusual! I can imagine it's an expensive time of year for you :haha: Hope you have a nice time at IL's x

*Adrienne* Glad the knee is getting better hun, mines is totally better now :happydance: Still no idea how I did it but glad it clicked back into place in the end. Ooh that's fab you're not back to work till Wednesday, enjoy it hun! x

*Emma* Hope you're having a lovely time with your friends hun, you must be bursting with happiness! Let us know what the digi says :flower: x

*Lea* Thanks hun, i'm doing good, plodding along as usual! Yeah get back on here hun, even if you don't have time to do your usual long posts just a wee quick one would do to let us know you're ok :hugs: x

*Lily* CD72?? Are you usually regular? If it makes you feel better i'm worse than you hun, I'm CD130!! Doctors are doing tests though to see what's going on. Bloods were inconclusive so i'm getting a scan done on the 1st of June. Can't wait to see what's going on cause i've never been late in my life before. Are your docs doing anything to help you? x

*Arlene* Never heard of Buried hun or Ryan Renolds :dohh: I'm useless! haha. Hope you enjoy it anyway! Aww hun it sucks your due AF when on holiday. For all you know though AF might not show! PMA hun! :thumbup: x

Well i'm off for now, i'm dead sleepy after my wii work out and being at the cinema. Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing good. Talk to you all tomorrow :) x


----------



## charlie83

Congrats Pinky12!:happydance: Hopefully the babydust will spread throught the group!:flower:

Hubby has gone out so i'm about to watch De Ja Vu in bed!


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies princess Lea is home :happydance: .. I have so missed you all :hugs: I also see we have newbies.. :wave: to you all.. I know i am bad leaving you for so long, I'm sorry:cry: But i'm back:haha:.. 
I'm going to try my very best to catch up each day agn, from now on... You will have to forgive me for this post, its going to be a long one i can feel it.. You know me though, when is my posts every short. If i'm away for a day or 2weeks, they are always long :rofl:

I'm back to my old tricks yet agn.. ( Vampire Lea) For all the newbies, some of the oldies call me a vampire, i'm in the uk, but always seem to come on when its dark lol (late late night)Its now 12am Sunday morning.. Lets see how long it takes me to make my post!!!

Well Like i said, i have missed you all sooooooooo much. Don't get me wrong i have had a good glance now and again, just not long enough to post...I have just been so busy trying to sort things out here..

I best get up todate with the goings on, on here then hadn't i!!! I'm going to start from my last post ( not the quick one from today lol) the one on the 15th May... I have 10 full pages to read and reply too..

*Elizabeth* :wave: Welcome to our lovely thread.. I hope you enjoy ttc with us ladies. Some of us have known each other for a good few months, i'm sure you will get to know us all very well soon..
Hey, there is nothing wrong with an age gap hun. Age is nothing but a number. If OH looks after you, treats you well who is to judge! :flower: Oh i know all to well about the look though lol, i have had a good few of them in my time..

*Amy* Hello Hun, I hope you're well!! I still haven't found time to watch the fast and furious, but i will sometime soon.. I cant wait, it looks really good! Sounds like you are well ontop of your OPK's hun.. I'm 4DPO now hun.. its the long 2ww.. i hate it..the what if's and maybes.. I'm not testing either. It always feels like a waste of time for me bcos i've been doing it for so many years.. :rofl: i absolutely love your, no symptom spotting.. I have a wicked thirst & Weird taste in my mouth!!! Its way to early to SS hun.. unless you have Ovd early or late.. either way i have everything crossed for you lady.. :dust:

3 generations all born on the same day! Wow Now that is amazing..

*Emma* Hiya Missy, just skipping forward to today hun, i'm stilling buzzing for you. I told my son and hes like AND lol... i just wanted to tell someone, i'm just so happy for you.. Massive :hug: Right back to the 15th May lol... As for patience, that is something i don't believe i have, i hate waiting for things, i can't wait. But when you put me in the ttc situation, i must be bcos i've been ttc over 8 1/2 years.. I get what you all mean though.. Its bloody hard this waiting game...Now we know why you wasn't feeling very great hun lol.. Reading back from before, looks like the tell tale signs were there for you hun.. Nope its not bad, if you can't be bothered doing your job, you cant be bothered.. The next few weeks are going to test you, so them few days off agn willl be heaven.. Get a sick note from your Doc, to get some paid time off to relax when you start to feel you can sleep each day away..
Hey Em, you wouldn't have paid me enough to get back in that bed, knowing a spider was in it, never mind on my arm.. I would have been exatly the same.. I bet it was funny though. It always is when its someone else...:wacko:

Is it just me, or am i dumb??? What is lumi pee??? I have never heard of that.. You are going tom show me up now aint ya!!! Ohh its gone 3am, you will getting up soon to do that digi.. I cant wait till i get up in the moring.. oh it is morning :rofl:... i cant wait to see what it says... :happydance:

*Adrienne* Hi Hunni...I'm Doing a bit better thx.. Things will slot into place when ready. I'm just taking a chill pill on everything for now (not literally) ya know what i mean. Stressing doesn't help the situation, so relaxing is the best option. One Minute everything is good, the next it changes. I'm getting use to it. When do you have your FS appt agn hun? Wow we don't get forms over here. I think they will pretty much go through similar when we go and see them. I hope everything works out for you hun.

Glad you knee is much better now hun.. 

*Rachael* Hellooooo Hun.. Keep your PMA up. It will happen hun. I know its sooo hard when the ugly :witch: comes, we all feel it. But as you can see hun :baby:'s are eliminating our 2012 club members slowly.. Eventually we will have to change our title to 2012 pregnancies.. we will all be apart of it, we will... Keep your chin up, 8 years has gone by so fast for me, i'm sure you will have a 2012 :baby:. massive :hugs: lady... Awe You certainly have picked up.. Glad that :witch: has done one.. Hopefully she don't come to you agn until nx year... FX For your :bfp: hun.. :dust: and lots of it... 
:happydance: For the first lot of kittens getting new homes... I bet you will miss them though! Well i guess the little ones you have there will keep you occupied for now... Are you happy and settled in your new home, do you both like it hun? Awe the little kitten look sooo cute and tiny.. I'm not really a cat lover, but my OH loves all animal.. We did have to cats a one point, but never agn... Your cat is a little slappa :rofl: having different dads in one pregnancy ...


*Arlene* Hello Missy... How is you & lovely Kyle doing? I know what you mean about knowing exactly what cycle day your on. But being me, all this time, its kinds tattooed in my head.. I feel it helps ttc, knowing the best times etc.. Everyone is different though i guess.. What ever works for you hunni. I would have loved to do your ironing for you, but i'm a little late now :rofl: I love ironing, especially in front of the tv..:wacko: Hun i not its not advised, but couldn't you just take the pill to stop her for your hol? I wouldn't be able to be on hol it he :witch: was going to be with me... Id take the pill... Awe I loved Kerry's show.. I really like Kerry full Stop.. I wish her the best of luck, she has not had it easy, from being a little girl.

*Sophie* Hey Girl.. How you holding up? We miss having you on here.. I hope everything is ok, and your not feeling down alone!!! I'm so sorry to hear you have been in and out of hospital. I do hope they are actually helping you now though, and you know what is going on.. I miss our little chats Sophie....:hugs: If you don't come on before your Laps, i hope everything goes well....:flower:


*Wendy*Hiya hunni... Oh i have so missed you too lady!!! Not had chance to speak to you for ages, it feels like months.. I'm home agn :happydance: I know i am terrible.. I can always rely on you and ems to wonder where i have got too lol..
Right hun these bloody blood tests. I don't get them at all. Wheni had mine done, i never had to be at a certain stage in my cycle.. Why would you be? She just took mine and the hormone she wash checking for was either too high or too low, which determined i had PCOS.. Well that remains to be seen, once you have had your scan.. 

As for the camera Part :rofl: i have had it too, i thought it was bloody awful!!! Not only that, i got to see my insides on the flipping Screen!! It was like something off the tv. Talk about strapping ya legs up too OMG... I never had to go through that having my son... It was embarrassing, i couldn't wait for it to be over!!!.. I have had a colposcopy to check my cervix when i had abnormal cells.... I've also had a good few normal scans (over my stomach) to check my ovaries, womb agn.. The full bladder its a nightmare. i did just what they asked me, but couldn't hold it any more so went loo.. i thought id get away with it by drinking agn, but she told me my bladder was empty, that it takes 40 mins for it to go there :dohh: i had to keep drinking and wait in the waiting room.. I was so jittery waiting, the women at the desk said, not long now, i was dying to go loo, but couldn't... Once i was done i finally got out the room the poor women on the desk had the key in her hand waiting for me lol ..What a nightmare that was.. You will be fine hun, you are one strong lady.. but you know me, i tell it how it is... 

As for Bex, she is still with us, she don't see her grandparents now, they are very distant... But hey nothing we can do...... Kerry Katona's book, i finished it, i loved it hun!!! she is one lovely lady, i really feel for her.. she may be common, but ya know what, having all that money didnt turn her into a snob.. she stayed true to who she was.... I'm reading Katie Prices autobiography now (her first) .....Awe no way do you think just dance is better.... :nope: i dont believe you lady... Its hard & real, just dance is easy!!!!!! :winkwink:

You are always having a skive at work.. Your Bad...:haha: Ouch for ya knee.. You poor thing, there is always something going on to knock you down, but your so great at getting back up.. I hope your knee is feeling better hun.. :happydance::happydance::happydance: for your appt hun.. its about time.. fx you get the answers now.. They dont normally tell you there and then, but ask the lady what shes thinks, she can tell you if she seen anything.. I hope everything works out from here.. you sooo deserve answers to all this drama...


*Lily7*:wave: Hello Hun... You are welcome to join our little ttc family we have got going here lol..Hey don't worry hun. Its nice to have you with us.. Awe how are you coping with the long Cycle? CD72, just like our lovely Wendy, omg poor Wendy is on some long cycle..CD130.... Have you spoken to your doc about your cycle? Do you have PCOS? Are they always this long?

*Melissa*:wave: Hi Hun.. You are very welcome to join us.. I know i am a little late meeting you ladies.. But welcome...Oh I am sorry sorry for your loss hun.. I can only imagine how you feel.. Also losing your tube too, that has to be awful... I really hope things look upfor you & OH, and you get your :bfp: with us ladies.. Here is to a 2012 baby.. Oh I am with you on that, i often say that hun, if only we can see inside our body to see whats happening.. That would make life easier. We can then Bd when we see our egg pop lol.. Hun I so see that line, its very much there.. I dont understand why you would get :bfn: on another test, were they the same tests? did you use fmu? i do hope the second test was a flase :bfn: i have my fx for you hun.. :dust:

*Shona* Hey Hun, Nice to see you have restored some of that PMA!! Its the only way forward.. If you have PMA it really helps..

*Charlie * :wave: Charlie... Welcome to our Thread.. You are welcome to join us, don't mind gate crashing lol.. we all had to do that at one point... Fingers crossed for you this month :dust: your way..

*Naomi* Hiya Hun.. Sounds like you have things organised.. As for poor Hubby, since when do men complain about too much :sex: Its normally us that, say were too tired or too busy lol... :happydance: For the bonus. sound slike you are well and truly ready for your addition to the family.. Lost and lots of :dust: your way hun.. fx this is your month...:flower:

*Hakunamatata * :wave: welcome to our thread.. Whats your story hun?


Right... I think i may have caught up, (I started at 12am, its now 3.21am tut tut.. i'm terrible!!!! If i have missed anyone out i am so sorry, i have only gone through post from 15th May.. I hope all our absent ladies are well too.. YOU all need to come back to us we miss you.. We have a good few newbies :happydance:, so the thread is picking up now, hopefully no more dull quiet days..

So Much has been going on, but i don't really want to be typing any more long text..I think i have well and truly beat what i have done before.. I think Wendy will agree, this has to be the longest post i have done... I'm so glad to be back. Now i will not let myself fall behind this much agn, like You say Wendy, even if its just a quick post, its better than none.. I have been up and down, happy and sad the last couple of weeks, but i'm fine.. I always find a way to pick myself back up. I am 4DPO and bd ever second day of my fertile window.. I don't feel positive about it though... come one i have been doing this whole ttc for over 8 1/2 years, am i to believe its going to happen... Errr No.. 

My God sister had a baby girl on Wednesday, she wanted me to be at the birth but i missed her call at 5am in the morning, i slepted right through her calls and texts.. gutted! Baby and her are doing well, and she is starting to bond with her, which is fab... I was really scared she meant what she said....

I found out the other day, my brother who is a twin to my sister, is having another baby ( he had twins himself last year) obviously not him :rofl: his wife did.. and have a little girl together who is 5... The baby is due in 5 months.. he will have 6 kids.. all my brothers have 4 or more kids.. my eldest brother has 9.. wow.. well everyone i speak to nowadays has just had babies or is pregnant aghhhhhh... i so wish i was having another toooo...I'm fed up.. 

Anyways.. im tired and going to my bed.. it is now 3.40am, editing this post to add this crap info lol.. Oh I finally got my Brand New White Iphone 4.. It is beautiful.. The best looking phone i have ever seen.. I'm in love!!!!!!

I shall speak tomoz.. i wanna see how many weeks lovely Em is... Thx for the tx's too Em.... Nyt Nyt ladies.. Enjoy the longggggggg novel... :hug:


----------



## Buster1

Lea I still see that you're online. GO TO BED!!! LOL :haha:


----------



## Pinky12

Well ladies, here is it :happydance:
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r161/primesera/Snapbucket/1409fc9b-orig.jpg


----------



## Buster1

Yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: Emma


----------



## xarlenex

:baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Emma dont you go leaving us now!! Oh did your hubby react to that? So happy for yous :D


----------



## xarlenex

Lea reading your post there and just wondered why you've never recieved help concieveing number 2 after all this time? High five to you!! I could never have managed a post like that. I'm not keen at all on taking a pill to knock it off but thanks anyway for the suggestion. :happydance: for the new Iphone! I dont like em..:lol: i'm a blackberry girl!

Last shift today for a fortnight and I'm actually excited to be there and get it over and done with :happydance: Hope no one else is having to work today :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks Arlene, no I will not leave you ladies. I am here to stay :haha: when I showed Gavin the test yesterday he went " is that a pregnancy test?" I nodded and he said "Aw your a clever little oven" :haha: he keeps on rubbing my belly and talking to it already. Told him its the size of an Apple seed at the minute and he was really happy.

Suppose ill be ringing the doctors tomorrow now x

Hope everyone has a lovely sunday x


----------



## charlie83

Congats Pinky12! So happy for you :flower:

Hi, to anybody using cbfm - Today is cd6 and was supposed to be my first day testing with cbfm. However, hubby went out and got in late then i slept in and missed my testing window! :nope: ( p.s this is month 2 using cbfm )
Do you think it will mess up the whole month? I don't think i ov until around cd18 - 19 so i'm hoping it wont effect my highs and peaks this month!
I am now going to hoover and clean as loud as poss to wake hubby up! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

Hi Everyone! :hi:

Thankyou for being so welcoming! :flower: I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday.

*xarlenex* have a nice time in Lanzarote! i know how you feel when everyone asks questions like that!!

*Wendy* CD130??? oh my goodness! how do you cope? I am going out of my mind here! what are they going to be looking for in the scan on 1st June? will it be PCOS? I am worried sick that thats what it is that is delaying me.....don't get me wrong I wasn't "regular" but my longest cycle was 39 days, I only came off the pill Sep 2010 and from then they were a bit wacky but I had got it down to 33 days...I have never had this before! I went to the doctors a couple of times and he just said to wait it out and offered no explaination so we have booked an appt with a private clinic to see a gyno on Wednesday......really pricey and not the option we wanted to have to take but hey...here we are! Has your doc said anything as to what may be the cause? good luck and keep me up to date :hugs:

*Lea1984* Thank you Lea :flower: I have just realised that I wrote most of the things you asked about in the reply to Wendy above, so have a wee read at that and let me know what you think! I am a bit of a vampire myself and you will prob often find me on after dark too! My goodness you have lots of neices and nephews! hopefully won't be too long until you are adding another little addition :hugs:

*Pinky12* Congratulations!!!:cloud9: I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

*charlie83* sorry i have no experience with the CBFM so am not much help I'm afraid but good luck!:thumbup:

I have just written this from the posts I've seen from my last post so sorry if anyone thinks I'm leaving them out....I'm not its just well...you girls can natter!! lol and I think it would take me a week straight to read up on everything from before I joined the thread! Hopefully it won't take me too long to get to know you! Have a happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## xarlenex

:( my manager just said the same!! "Where you going.. You better not come back pregnant, you've got a job to do"


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

congradz pinky12 so happy for u x


----------



## spellfairy

What a year phew and by a miracle I fall. Dtd on Monday, wed the ov test shows up oh can't do nothing he has a fever and onset on really bad chicken pox, so i just gave up hope again:( to be honest maybe it for best as he has bad chic pox and that's harmful to unborns:( but low and behold a bfp on day 32 ! So just goes to show ya that before ov is best time as wee sperms go to sleep and awake when egg comes:) I'm over the moon but also catious I should in fact be 37 weeks but I lost it at 5 months:( my due date same week I lost my angel son in jan but their is light at end of tunnel and without girls like you lot I'd be lost x


----------



## xarlenex

Spellfairy sorry I don't remember you but congrats that's fantastic :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Such a huge thread been a while but it's on my list, thanks x


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies :flower:

Lol *Adrienne* Tell me about it.. I'm terrible for it. I bet your in bed now.... Hope your well hunni..

:wohoo: *Emma* Would you look at that! 2-3 Weeks.. You can now believe it hun. *Happy & Healthy 9 Months hun*...When will you put a ticker up hun? How you feeling today?
I really hope you don't leave us hun..I have noticed that happens allot, when people get there :bfp: they leave.. We have been together since dot hun, you cant leave us!! 
Awe Gavin is soooo sweet. Bless him! Clever little oven :haha: Yay for the Docs, it will make it all seem so real once you have been...

*Charlie * Hun i'm sorry i have never used the CBFM so cannot help you.. Soz :flower:

*Lily* Hey Girl.. I really feel for you and Wendy i do.. That is one thing that is regular with me, i have a cycle every month.. As i said to arlene below, I was told in Feb this year i have PCOS. it was my bloods and cyst that gave that way.. I have a regular cycle, i ovulate, and i'm 9 stone, 5ft.4 ... so i was stunned when she said it.. Wow private.. Ouch!! But i guess it is a small price to pay for answers ( well big price) but ya get me...
The thing is with private, they don't cut corners like the NHS. so fx you get answers hun..:flower:

As for nieces and nephews i haven't a clue how many i have altogether, i know now that my dad has 15 kids, not 9 that i thought.. I only know the 32 nieces and nephews on my dads side from 7 of my brothers and sisters, i havent got a clue how many others i have... My mum has 5 kids Including me I know i only have 10 nieces and nephews on my mums side.. My dad and mum only had me together.. My family is MASSIVE!!!! I didnt even know of any of my dads kids (only 3 of them who id never seen) or family until 2 years after my mum died in 2000, i was found by my dads family (my sisters and brothers) after years of searching for me in the care system... I lost my mum and gained a massive family..

I did *Arlene* They did tests in 2004 & 2005 and they found me to have normal hormone levels, all my bloods were spot on, my cycle was bang on time every month, give or take a cpl of days.. 

I had further test in 2006 and My bloods and cycle was perfect agn, scan fine, So i had a smear, that came bk abnormal so had to have further test etc to make sure it wasn't cancerous .. I had to have a Colposcopy ( :growlmad: )2007-8 Was ok yet agn. I now have to have smear test every 6 months to keep an eye on these cells....

By that time as you can imagine i was fed up. They couldn't find anything on all the repeated test, nothing wrong at all.. I then had a scan ov my ovaries, Internal with a camera only to find a had a few cysts on my left one, they ruled out any problems and sent me on my way. it was only 2010 They repeated all my tests, scans, and camera to find both my ovaries were covered with cycst, and my bloods then came back all abnormal.. This is when they said i had PCOS!!! It is bloody annoying bcos all the tests i have had i have been in good health, no problems. Then all of a sudden i have PCOS... Its just been a joke tbh!!! Its only my new doc that has decided to refer me on to FS...

How can you pick blackberry over Iphone 4.... Oh i wish i was going on holiday.. you are so lucky.. I hope you all enjoy your hol hun.. Fx the :witch: decides to do one thing right and stays away so you can enjoy yourself...

:wave: *Carron*.. Please come and see us more.. You have left us now..:cry:

*spellfairy* I am sorry i don't think we have met before! Wow what a story hun.. How sad it is to lose your little boy :hugs: and then you find out you are to have another little one growing.. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.. I hope your OH is feeling much better Chicken Pox are awful...

Well ladies as late as it is im making tea... How have we all been today?:flower:


----------



## disneybelle25

OMG Emma!! I'm not on here for a few days and I miss loads!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Hope everyone else is OK, sorry I haven't replied to everyone...I got myself in such a state last month I will probably steer clear of here for my 2ww, pretty sure I've missed this month but hey ho!! I'll keep stalking I should think but I get pretty obsessed!

Lots of :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey Lea1984 hows u ? soz not been on been busy with work and uni stuff hopefully after my last essay with one of the courses, then hopefully will have more time to talk more x


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Naomi..... :wave: Awe hun i know how you feel.. I'm in the dreaded 2ww too.. We all feel we have missed it hun, but to be honest, none of us know what are body does, sperm can last a good 5 days inside our body, for all we know it could be sat there waiting when we ov, so that 1 bd session could be the one.. it only take 1 time..

Were here to support you hun..:hug:

Hello Carron.. I'm good ta. I'm just in the middle of doing my English work.. I was suppose to take my exam on the 26th, i'm just so far behind i'll never do it all before then, so i need to re-book.. I have had so much on my plate, my work was my last thought.

How is pregnancy treating you.? Oh Yeah i forgot you're studying too.. I hope you're well... :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! How we all doing? We've had a busy day sorting out our garden. When did plants get so damn expensive?? We went to the garden centre today and spent £105!! :wacko: Crazy! Still the garden looks really nice now so i'm happy :) 

*Charlie* I've never watched De Ja Vu, take it its quite good? I don't watch much on tv now to be honest. Watched the Cube tonight and that was it. Some days there is a few things I like other days I can't be bothered and spend more time on here instead of watching owt. Did you figure out your code for your temping chart? I'm getting quite good at reading charts now so give us a shout if you need a second opinion on anything :) As for your CBFM don't worry about it hun, I don't usually get asked to start taking a test stick until about day 9 with mine so it shouldn't muck up this month for you. It probably wouldn't have asked you to do one even if you had turned it on at the right time x

*Lea* Your back! :happydance: And yes, that post did beat your previous ones! I was reading it before I left to go to the garden centre. We were meant to pick up hubby's mum on route and lets just say we were 20 mins late cause it took me so long to read your post :haha: It sure is good to have you back though hun! 

My doc said that your levels change throughout your cycle, like CD2 bloods would be different from CD21 bloods. So my level of reading on the day I had my test done would be a good reading if I had been on say CD14 or 15. But cause we didn't know what day I was on cause I wasn't having cycles or stuff she suggested the next step was the scan and camera to check for PCOS, then if I go actually get a period i've to get CD2 and CD21 bloods done. I just want to know now what's going on so I can figure out what I need to do. Hate being in limbo land. Your so lucky having regular cycles with PCOS, from what i've heard you usually don't get them often with it.

I take it Bex is with you permanently now then? Did you manage to get her enrolled into school? Hope you're feeling alright about it all hun, it will be a big change in your life. Ooh i've got all of Katie's autobiographies too. I really do need to read more cause i've got tons of books to read. Just don't seem to have the time the now. Oh and i'm so glad your god sister has taken to her little girl, that's fab news! x

*Emma* loving that digi pic girl! :happydance: It's so exciting! You make sure you look after yourself from here on in. No more letting work get on top of you, just do what you can and what you don't do you don't do. You and your new little baby have to come first :hugs: x

*Arlene* :happydance: your last shift is over! Not long till your hol now! I don't know how you can work a Blackberry. My hubby loves his but the keys are way too small for me to use lol. Aww trust your manager to stick their beak in! You should just say we are not trying for a baby at the moment. It's none of their damn business anyway! I get the same questions from folk at my work and it does my head in x

*Lily* I am coping cause I don't have an alternative :haha: Just have to keep plodding along until I get answers. I do have the odd down day though where I hate my body for not doing what it's meant to but hopefully it will sort itself out soon. Yeah it's PCOS they are looking for with my scan hun, see if they can see any cysts. Not sure what will happen from there. Would sure like to know what was going on though! Your about the same as me hun. I came off the pill in August 2010 and had regular cycles give or take a day or two up until January then they just vanished! No idea why. That sucks your doctor wasn't willing to help, the first one I went to was the same but I went back a month later and saw a different doctor who was so much better. Can you not see another doctor in the same practice instead of having to fork out privately? Hope you get answers one way or another :flower: x

*Carron* Lovely to see you on here hun, hope you're keeping well. Did you have a nice birthday? x

*spellfairy* Congrats to you too hun :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months x

*Naomi* Sorry to hear your finding things a bit stressful hun, we are all here when you want to talk :hugs: Don't be a stranger x

Well i've had brown spotting again today. Not a lot but some. My body is crazy! It's deffo trying to do something though. Well i'm off for now. Gotta go iron my work clothes for tomorrow then probably try and seduce the hubby :haha: I'm not giving up hope on getting my BFP whether i'm having periods or not!! Talk to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

:haha: Wendy... I knew you'd agree. It was certainly a long one. I looked at it once i posted it and though OMG... I feel sorry for you all if you try and read it, It makes your eyes go blurry! I hope i don't have to type that much agn.. Tell hubby i'm soooooo sorry for making you late.:flower:

Sorting out the garden!!! Was it nice in Scotland today? Here was typical UK weather, one minute hot, the next pouring down with buckets of rain..

I certainly feels good to be back hun :winkwink:.. Thanks.. 
Well our lovely Emma beat us to that :bfp: i am so happy for her.. I still am smiling....

Awe i get you now.. .. tbh i wouldn't know all the different things they can test for. I just know she ticked all the boxes on the form for the bloods. I do know my doc was looking for something, as soon as she got the results she knew i had pcos without any doubts so i guess i trusted her.. Either something was too high, low or not there.. what am i like i should have asked her :dohh: ill go back and find out !!! My bloods didnt need to be a certain time of the month so maybe i should just double check... May be they have diagnosed me wrong.. :nope: I'm getting it checked now.... Im certainly on a mad one...

Bex is with us permanently, its not easy! it has put MASSIVE strain on our relationship. Hopefully we work it out. Bex is still not in school!!! Can you believe that she has been out of school since Easter and they haven't pulled there finger out to get her in. Its all admissions now, you have to wait... I got a call from a school Friday asking if She can go in on Wed to take level tests to see what sets she is in. Once she has done them she can start the following week.. So we are getting there slowly... :happydance:

I have started reading Katies 1st one, its ok, just not as gripping as Kerrys.. I'm only up to where she got signed at the big modelling company.. I know what you mean, i just haven't got time to read it just now, i have to get my English work done. As for my god-Sister I'm glad she is feeling different too. I haven't been down to see her yet, but i will be going down very soon.. Ill post a Pic..

I hope the witch comes hun...That is the way forward .. you keep going, it will pay off eventually.. :flower:


----------



## xarlenex

Lea what a journey you've been through, you deserve good things hun, fx'd you get your little miracle bubs just shortly. And as for the Iphone I hate full touch screens, OH has a Iphone and I just get so frustrated with it if he asks me to make a call on it :haha:

Naomi I hope this 2ww goes quick for you :hugs:

Wendy I simply pointed out that his statement was discrimination as he suggested pregnant women were incapable of working, he shut up :haha: also told him it was all inclusive so I was coming home with a belly one way or another :rofl: £105 on plants is mad! But I guess for those who keep their garden pretty its worth it, my garden consists of my drive, decking grass and some stones..nothing special at all!
You've been so strong through all this lets hope if they find anything on the scan it'll be the answers you need :hugs:

This is the first morning ive woke up and not had to rush to work in agess :happydance: Jeremy Kyle and a cuppa :D Then me, Kyle and one of my friends are going to go bowling! I feel the need to spoil him over the 2 days I have left with him :( I know he'll love the time with his dad and that side of the family though. 
So last night OH ask if theres no way to put off AF without it being a contreceptive, and when I said no we just had to hope she didn't show he said "whats the point, it always does.." :( really hope this happens soon for him.


----------



## charlie83

Wendy - It is really good. Can't beat a bit of Denzel Washington! I really hope i havn't messed it up, i got a high today on cd7! :wacko:

To any cbfm experts - As i said yesterday, i missed my testing window! It was cd6 so first day of testing. I am hoping as it was the first day it won't mess things up as chances are it would have been low anyway.:wacko:
I have used my cbfm this morning cd7 - and it's high! Do you think i have messed up the month? As this is month 2 using cbfm i thought i would'nt start getting highs until a day or so before my peak?! I know that i ov'd cd19 two cycles ago, but last month opk did'nt get as dark when i tested on cd19 so may have missed it.

Any advice appreciated! :flower:


----------



## xarlenex

Sorry charlie I don't use the cbfm hope you get it sorted.

Okay ladies I'm going to invest it opks..totally clueless with this so anyone tell me where or which ones to buy?


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Well I am back on a computer so can read up properly!!
*
Princess Lea*- Hiya hunni :hugs: I wasn't going to put a ticker on but I have now so you should see it as of today! I am not leaving my ladies. You girls have given me so much help and support and I will be here as long as you girls allow me to be :haha: Well today I am shattered from all the travelling this weekend. Keep on getting slight twinges of sickness but nothing major. It makes me laugh as I have a little belly at the minute as my body is keeping hold of all the goodness and last week I hated it but now I think its great!! Can't stop walking about with my hand on my tummy :haha: Hope things are ok with you and they calm down soon :hugs:

*Wendypops*- I know, I was so excited when I did the digi, it became a little bit more reall. I had to be so discreet as well as we were staying at a friends. I set my alarm for earlier than they said to get up and ran into the bathroom to do it :haha: I am going to try and not let it do it but I know what is planned for this summer. It was going to be a stretch for us without me being pregnant!! I have to decide when to tell ym director, part of me thinks the sooner the better as he can get me extra help in. If he doesn't I will be so cross!!! :growlmad: I am in work by myself today and I am shattered but I am sneaking off early to go home and have a relaxing bath! Plants are a lot of money its silly! I have to but stuff like that for work so its not too bad as its not my money :haha: Hope wiork is ok for you today :hugs:

*Arlene-* Not long until holiday :happydance: How inappropiate of your boss to say that to you!! People should mind their own business!! Well at least you haven't got any more work for a little bit and have your holiday to look forward to it. I know what you mean with the oh, you prepare yourself every month for the let down but all that it needs is them to mention their dissapointed and it crushes you! Chin up Mrs :hugs: it will happen soon x x
Just saw about your OPK's. I have some at home that I got free with my thermometer. I could never get them right so never used them. Not sure how many there is but if you send me your address I can post you them and you can figure them out for free. I will let you know when I get home how many I have :hugs:
*
Charlie*- I wouldn't worry about missing 1 day. It is meant to be there to get a guide of the level of your hormones over the month which is why the window is so big to test in. As long as you do it most of the time and especially towards ovulation time then you should be fine :hugs: I think within the first few months you will get quite a few highs until it realises what hormones are right for your body. Hope you are ok :flower:

How are the kitties doing* Rachael*? I saw your pic of Hollies fur, my dads alsation is the same when you brush her :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

I have booked a doctors appointment for Thursday so things will become real from then on. I don't have any major symptoms but think the morning sickness may hit me soon as I have had a few small waves of sickness :sick: Gavin is making me laugh, he got me wholemeal bread last night as its better for me and gave me orange juice this morning instead of a brew :haha: 

Anyway, I am goingto stop rambling and get some work done :haha: big hugs ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks emma, I'll pm you my address. Just been having a look at this new volcano thats erupting, if it continues at this rate and the weather pattern doesn't change its expected to hit scotland by 1am tonight.. I am praying it stays away.. I dont mind being stuck over there :haha: How sweet of your hubby :) make sure he looks after you x


----------



## charlie83

Pinky12 - Thanks, i'm hoping i will get my peaks! Maybe i will ov earlier than i thought. I ov'd on cd19 2 cycles ago, i assumed that it would be the same each month give or take a day or two. After looking it up online, it says you can ovulate a diff times each month. Going to start dtd every other day incase!:flower:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all. My god what a morning we had here! The wind nearly blew me over! Thankfully it's calmed down now and the sun is out. Saw online about the tornado in America, that's so sad. We are so lucky we don't get them here, although I think in the future we probably will.

*Lea* I say sorting out the garden but really it was hubby doing it! I keep blaming my hayfever for the reason I can't do it :haha: We had showers here too but it was nothing serious so while it dried up he got everything planted before the rain started again. It looks lovely now, can't wait to see all the plants in bloom. 

Maybe when you had your bloods done they knew what cycle day you were on? So they would know that your readings weren't right for that day? What are your actual symptoms for PCOS then? I take it they are saying you have it because it's taking you a while to conceive rather than any period problems? It's all confusing aint it! I can't remember all what they tested me for but I know sugar levels, progesterone and thryoid checks were three of things, can't remember the other two. When is your FS appointment set for now? Hopefully they will help you figure out where to go from here :hugs: x

*Arlene* I'm the same as you, I hate touch screen phones! I've got one just now and it takes me forever to type a message. Deffo going to get a new phone soon when I save some pennies up. Aww I know, I can't believe how much we spent yesterday! But hubby ripped out some trees that were taking up most of the garden so we were left with big empty spaces that needed to be filled. Bet he regrets doing that now! :haha: Still at least we got plants that will come back every year so shouldn't need to buy more in the next few years. 

I got my OPK's cheap on ebay, here is the link:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-x-OVULATI...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item334ab4bd2d

They obviously didn't work for me cause my body isn't doing what it's meant to but I know Lea uses these and gets on fine with them. It's deffo the next best step for you hun, them or start taking your temps. For all you know you could be ovulating at a completely different time from what you think you do. It's heartbreaking when our hubbies get down about it but it just shows they want it as much as we do. When you get that BFP imagine how happy he will be! That's deffo something to look forward to. Enjoy your bowling x

*Charlie* As Emma has said you should be fine with missing your stick yesterday, you wouldn't have ovulated on day 6 so it's fine! I'm surprised you've got a high so early on but it does take a couple of cycles for the monitor to get to know you properly and know what readings are high and low for your body. As long as you get your peaks that's the main thing! x

*Emma* Hmm it's hard knowing the best time to tell your boss, you don't want to tell people too early but then at the same time it may make them lessen your work load quicker. Have a chat with Gav and see what he thinks. The problem is once you tell one person it tends to get out in the open whether you want it to or not so just be prepared for your work mates to find out once you tell your boss! Aww Gav is such a sweatheart looking out for you. Have you tried decaff tea? I've been drinking it for the last couple of months and it's actually nice! As long as you make it a little stronger than your usual tea it pretty much tastes the same x

Right I best go get myself some lunch. That spotting last night amounted to nothing, as usual! Never mind. Talk to you all later x


----------



## Pinky12

*Wendypops- *My director is usually quite good about things like this. He doesn't like gossips and manages to keep quiet about a lot. Sometimes that is a problem! It would be my HR department if he had to tell them that it may go further. I don't deal a lot with my head office so if they heard then I probably wouldn't know. My staff here only speak to them all once a year at the xmas party so I have no worries about it filtering through to them. If I wait to my 12 week point then I will be snowed under with work as it is all going to kick off in the next 2 weeks. I think I will wait until after the docs appointment and take it from there.

No I haven't tried de-caff tea, I usually drink fruit teas in the afternoon instead of teas. I am a bit of a demon if I don't have my morning brew so don't know how I would cope. I am only have 2 cups of tea a day anyway so not too bad. Its the eating more dairy I am not looking forward to as it doesn't agree with me :wacko:

The weather is awful here too but in a way I am glad it is as I am going home and getting in my pj's and relaxing on the sofa and the weather makes it so much better!!

*Arlene*- No poblem. Some one else may as well use them as they never worked with me. I am like Wendy that I can't hold my pee for long enough!! I think I also ovulated too late for when I was doing the test!!

Well you can tell I am alone at work as I am rambling away on here :haha: Sorry ladies x


----------



## WendyJ

You're as bad as me for skiving! Bad *Emma* :haha: Oh well that's not so bad then, I would tell him once you've had your docs appointment. The last thing you want is to be snowed under and stressing out. Yep i'm the same! It's the morning cuppa that sets me up for the day! I never have breakie but need a cuppa to get me going. The wind is still blowing a gail here, there's wheelie bins lying all over the place, stuff fae folks garden and even a tshirt on the pavement outside my work! Think someone made the mistake of putting their washing out! lol. Hope you're having a nice relax anyway Mrs :flower: x

Well i'm now having a lot of watery red blood :dohh: Hubby says what does that mean?? Feck if I know! :rofl: I've given up on working my body out. Bring on the scan next week! x


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies :flower:

Arlene- I have 12 ovulation tests in total for you. 3 are superdrug ones and the others are the free ones. That should help you get your head around them for next month. Hope bowling was good today with Kyle :hugs:

Wendypops- I have been awful for work today. I have been so tired from all the travelling yesterday that I struggled to motivate myself to do anything. I am the same since I have been home too! It made me laugh about the t-shirt, although we had our washing in the middle of the cul de sac one day because of the wind!! I hope you get some answers soon. It seems your body is attempting to do something!

Anyway ladies, I am off to try and get some sleep as I am shattered. Benn in bed for the last 45 mins already! Hope you all have a lovely night :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - LOVEEE your new tickers!! And the pic of the digi! Awesome! Many many vibes for a H&H 9 months! Hopefully I'll be joining you in a week!



AFM - Having some dinner then a workout on the Wii. I'm exhausted, but gonna push myself to at least do the free step aerobics. I need to do something! Gonna be away from home overnight tomorrow. I hate traveling by myself; I always miss DH and our kitties. 7 DPO and still having on and off cramping. With how uncomfortable it's been, it BETTER mean something! I'm prayin' hard that I get a BFP this cycle!


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy definately going to give it a go! Did that watery blood come to anything?

Emma bowling was great fun..spent £20 simply on racing car games in the amusement area :dohh: Your allowed to have lazy days at work!

Fx'd crossed for you Amy :flower:

So according to the met office calculations this ash cloud will pretty much cover the UK except ireland by midnight tonight, If I have to get a ferry and fly from ireland, I will!! I know reports before saying it would be breaking away by early hours wednesday, I really hope this is the case. Ryanair have been forced to cancel all their flights from prestwick which is where we are flying from until 1pm today, but are in a meeting to overturn this as it is currently safe to fly in.

Anyway..on the making a baby front I'm around 10dpo and having loads of white/watery cm..lovely. I think i'll test tomorrow morning with a frer just so I can enjoy myself and let loose and enjoy the :wine: without worrying!


----------



## Pinky12

Hey ladies-

Arlene- I hope things work out for you. What time are you due to fly? I have sorted your packet and it will be posted tonight for you x

Thanks Amy, I wasn't going to put one on at first as I didn't want to rub it in so to speak. It wasn't until Lea asked about it that I decided to do it. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all! What a day we are having here, wind and rain, then sunshine, then thunder and lightening, then hail stones, then more rain and now sunshine again lol. The weathers as bad as my body, can't decide what to do! :haha:

*Emma* Your not rubbing it in at all, I love seeing your tickers! Will help us follow your progress with you. Hopefully some more of us will have them up soon too :flower: x

*Amy* Good luck with the travelling hun, I know you'll be fine :hugs: I had a go of Zumba for the wii yesterday, wow is it hard! I was completely knackered after doing the first set of beginner dances lol. Can only imagine how hard expert is going to be! x

*Arlene* Nope, watery blood came to nothing even although there was a lot of it. Grr, stupid body! Roll on the scan next week. Hmm I heard flights had been cancelled in Edinburgh too hope it's sorted ASAP for you! Damn ash clouds. Ooh and good luck for tomorrows test hun, I really really hope it's good news for you hun :flower: x

Well, how is everyone else doing? Hope everyone's good. Not much happening with me, just working ,eating, working out and sleeping lol. Fun! Talk to you all later x


----------



## xarlenex

my flights meant to be at 6.30am..Just have to watch where this ash cloud goes :(


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Arlene- Fingers crossed for you hun. So are you flying with RyanAir? I think they are one of the only airlines flying at the minute. Hope it all works out for you and you have a lovely holiday :hugs:

Wendy- Thanks hun. I do feel bad. You ladies are so supported and always there for me, to be honest I haven't found any ladies on the pregnancy forum that are as supportive as you girls. :hugs: Hope today at work hasn't been too stressfull for you x

Where have all the other ladies gone? Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## xarlenex

Everyone seems to have dissappeared. Ryanair were wanting to fly but the CAA put a ban on which ryanair are determined is "mythical". Looked at their latest update there and its looking good, the worst is due to be over germany by early morning and they have cancelled flights already from some german airports so I reckon we might actually be okay :happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

I heard on the news earlier that by 6am it would of cleared us so hopefully you will be flying. Hope you have a lovely holiday Arlene, you deserve a break x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you get off on Holiday ok Arlene!

Sorry I've not been around much, got sinusitis and I'm on antibiotics and we've only BD'd once in the last 4 weeks or something like that so there's no chance. Don't suppose it helps that our bed is knackered after moving house and creaks really badly so it's rather off putting :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

I'm here! I'm just completely knackered from my wii workout. It literally hurts to type :haha: So it will be a shower and then bed. The watery blood is back too. Groan.

*Emma* Good I'm glad to hear it cause you're not allowed to leave us missy! Folk always get their BFP's and then disappear and I hate that. We haven't all got to know each other to just disappear when we get our happy news! As far as i'm concerned your a friend, not just someone I talk to on here :hugs: x

*Arlene* You have a fabby holiday Mrs! You deserve it. Make sure you let us know the result of your test before you go and give us an update once you get back. You'll be missed :hugs: x

*Rachael* So sorry to hear you've got sinusitis hun, you take it easy. Aww no a squeeky bed is so off putting! I had one and got a new one pronto! No good, especially when I live with my sis! :haha: x

*Lea* Hope you're well hunnie :hugs: x

Right i'm off for now. Speak to all you lovely ladies tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone!!

Arlene I hope eveything goes well with your flight and that there are no delays. If anyone knows what it's like to have flights get all messed up it's me. LOL I hope you have a great holiday and good luck with your test tomorrow. I hope you get a pleasant surprise.

Rachael I hope you feel better soon. I know what you mean about your bed. The samething happend to me when we moved into our house.

Emma glad you put up your ticker. Looks great.

Wendy sorry your body is still playing tricks on you. Yay for scan next week. Hopefully you'll be able to get some more answers.

Amy hope everything went well on your trip.

Lea hope you're hanging in there chick.

And to everyone else hope you're having a great day and hugs to all.

AFM just getting ready for work tomorrow. They're doing road work in front of my house so it makes getting in and out of my driveway a pain. Any how not much happening on my end. Take care ladies and I'll check in later.


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - hope you are/were able to fly out! enjoy your vacation!

Wendy - so I take it you like the Zumba for the Wii? I was thinking about buying it, but wasn't sure how it was.

Rachel - sorry about the sinusitis! hope you feel better soon!

Emma - how have you been feeling? 

Buster - oh I hate road work! There doing some road work where I live. It's been going on for 2 years, and will probably last another 2 or 3. Just for the summers, of course. But it's still a major pain. When it rains, the mud and dirt turns to gigantic pot holes!

AFM - I'm sitting in the hotel room watching American Idol. I was so bored when I got here, but didn't feel like going anywhere. Took the "scenic" route up; I traveled up the coast of Maine, instead of getting on the interstate. It was so nice; I rolled my window down while driving and could smell the ocean air. It was quite relaxing for a drive. 

Didn't have much cramping today, which worried me. I am starting to get wayy tired in the afternoon. By 1 p.m today, I was yawning and ready for a nap. Hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Arlene- Hope your flight went this morning :hugs:

Amy- Fingers crossed for you :hugs: I know the feeling with being bored but not wanting to go anywhere :haha:

Adrienne- I hate roadworks, they are such a pain and they always seem to make roads worse for it! The road leading up to our house is so bumpy because of it :growlmad:

Wendypops- Thanks hun :hugs: Hope you are feeling better today x

Well afm, I feel crappy today. I barely slept last night and have no energy today. I have been struggling for the last few weeks with the tiredness as I struggle to do an 8 hour day at work. I am eating twice the amount I was before to try and give me energy and because I am hungry all the time. I can't go 2 hours without having to snack on something. Also little pippin has been digging away inside me since 5am this morning so I have had small pains :( . If the tiredness went I would be fine with it all but only having 4 hours sleep has killed me today. Sorry for moaning, I know I am lucky, I just wish I could sleep :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## babysimpson

Just opping in to say hi to everyone. Hope you're all doing well. Congrats Pinky on your BFP.
Dunno how much I'll be on as I'm not wanting the same carry on as before.


----------



## Pinky12

Welcome Sabrina- Feel free to pop in when you want. Nothing will happen like before as it is a rule on here if you have a problem you deal directly with the person. Any one who starts will have queen bee to answer too lol. There is amniosity here, the ladies on here are fantastic and are a great support network. There are some you will know and some you will not but you will see how lovely everyone is.

Now enough of the past... we look forward on here :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How are you doing on the ttc front sabrina?


----------



## charlie83

Arlene - Hope your flight went as scheduled!

Pinky12 - Hope you get that energy boost soon:flower:

Rachel - Hope you feel better soon:flower:

Tweak - I have always wanted to go to Maine ( my mother loves Stephen King! ) Fx'd for your BFP!

Hi to anybody i've missed out, hard keeping up when you aint been on in a few days! lol:thumbup:

I'm currently cd9, second cycle using cbfm and getting high readings again! Maybe i am going to ov early this month?! ( usually around cd18 - 19 )
Off on holidays Monday so hoping that will help me relax! :winkwink:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Pinky - in answer to your question, nothing is happening on the TTC front lol We always seem to have really hectic weeks when it counts so don't have the time to do anything so always missing out! Never mind though because it will happen eventually and in the meantime, I can get some things done and dusted before a baby comes along. One thing I have managed since I last spoke to you was to book my wedding venue so no going back now. I'm due at the end of the week and I think she'll be showing right on time but hey ho there's always next month


----------



## Pinky12

oooh happy 100th page ladies :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Sabrina, I know what you mean. Life always seems to get in the way when you need it to! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Sabrina, so good to see you back and congratulations on booking your wedding venue :D

Emma - I can join on the sleepy front - I had an assessment for a job in a call centre this morning. Found it quite easy so fingers crossed I get called back. That will be a role playing session (and I hate role playing!) and a formal interview with questions where I have to say how I've dealt with certain situations in the past (I hate that too :dohh) so I was stressing about that and only had about 4 hours myself. Hoping for better nights for both of us tonight :hugs:

Arlene - Hope your plane was able to take off!

Lea - Hope you're doing ok, you've had a lot to deal with recently.

Hope everyone I've not mentioned is doing ok :hugs:

AFM - as mentioned I had an assessment this morning for a job. Fingers crossed for me please ladies - I desperately need this! If I get it maybe I can get a CBFM :happydance: :haha:

Started our BDing for this month last night - after I had a bit of breakdown on OH and had a good old cry about lots of things that are getting to me. I feel much better for it today though :)


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all! How's everyone doing? I'm just grand, munching away on a pasta pot for lunch. Not much to report with me as usual, it's all work work work. 

*Adrienne* Oh I sure bet you do know about delayed/cancelled flights! Do you ever get people moaning at you about it? I've seen that happen before but it's not like it's the crews fault! Makes me mad. My boss has just got home from New York after being stuck in an airport for two days. Bet he's relieved to be home! x

*Amy* I do like Zumba for the wii but it near killed me! :haha: Hopefully as I lose weight I will get fitter and wont find it as hard. I love the wii fit plus though, it's fun which is what I need! Ooh don't talk to me about American Idol, i'm so annoyed that James went last week :grr: He was my fave by a mile and so deserved to win! I'm hoping the cramps were good signs too hunnie, when will you test if AF is a no show? x

*Emma* Have a nap when you get home hun. You're just going to have to try and sleep as and when your body needs it. Wouldn't it be brill if we got our enitre pregnancies off work?? :haha: What times your docs appointment tomorrow? You'll need to let us know how it goes x

*Sabrina* :happydance: I'm so happy to see you on here hun! :hugs: Like Emma said, no nonsense on this thread! Just a lovely supportive group of ladies who like a chat. Oh wow, congrats on booking your weddinng venue! What date have you set it for? Are you getting married here or at home near your family? It's so exciting! x

*Charlie* Your monitor is maybe just taking another month to get used to you. Feel sorry for you's, you will both be knackered with all the :sex: through all the high days! :haha: Maybe you will ovulate earlier but i'm the same as you I thought ovulation day was only ever a day or two out from usual. You all set for your hols? x

*Rachael* Ooh i'll keep everything crossed you get the job hun! I hate role playing too, you always feel stupid, but just put your mind in the frame that you already have the job and act it out like you would if it was real. I'm glad to hear you got a few things off your chest with your OH, sometimes it's whats needed. I've had a good old cry a few times when things have gotten me down and hubby always sorts me out :hugs: x

Well I suppose I best head back to work. Groan! Speak to you all later :flower: x


----------



## babysimpson

Wendy - Thanks for convincing me to venture back. The date is booked for the 11th May 2013 (so we can save up for it) and it will be held 15 minutes away from my parents house so my brother can feel more at ease.


----------



## Pinky12

*Hey Wendypops*- That is what I am doing with my sleep, I am finishing at 3 and going home and sleeping until the hubby gets home and then making tea and going back to bed. The only problem yesterday was whn I woke up I hadn't eaten for 4 hours (not too long I know) and I was so weak and felt exhausted. I have to remember to eat before I sleep so I don't miss out on food as atm my body hates it!! My appointment is for 8.30am, dont think it will be much but at least it is registered so I can get a midwives appointment :happydance: dont work too hard hunni as its not good for you body mrs x. Oh and you were saying to Charlie about having :sex: every few days.... you have been doing that for practically 120 days! I couldn't keep that up lol!

*Sabrina*- It is lovely to see you back here, we did miss you :hugs: It's nice you are getting married near your mums, bet your really excited! :yipee: 

*Rachael*- So glad you are feeling better :hugs: I think it is what you definitely needed Mrs. However much you talk on here you still bottle things up and get annoyed with things. :yipee: Rach is back :hugs:

*Charlie*- I think it will take a little bit to get used to you really. It should soon work out hun. Just make sure you keep on having :sex: every 48 hours and you will hopefully be ok :hugs:

*LEA!!!!!!* :growlmad:.... where have you gone again!!!

Well I am feeling slightly better at the minute but have just eaten and having a nice fruit tea. Back to work I go


----------



## Rachael1981

You're right, and I do feel much better for things. I wish I'd done it sooner really as now we have a plan so if I don't get this job I'm going to do Avon and we're also going to get the cats neutered one by one, although I think my male may have a home to go to with a mature couple which will mean the pressure is off a little. Might convince OH to let me keep one of the ginger males instead :rofl:


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies, How are we all doing? 

I have had a hectic few days, with drama's ( bex then the OH) and Still working till 3am in the mornings, doing my English!
I keep asking myself, when is this going to stop!!! I think i will end up in a mental hospital, if this is not sorted soon... I had to call social services today to discuss bex. Something needs to be done, the poor girl is really messed up,.

Guess what.... I had a call 2 days ago from the FS, asking me would i like an early appointment ( the next day ) Well, to pot that went bcos ttc is the last thing on my mind. I think i need to just focus on trying to find out whether my relationship is going anywhere, and working hard on my courses!
A baby is the last thing on my mind!

I will keep coming on here to speak to you ladies... I'd miss you all too much ....:winkwink: 

Wow i do keep asking myself, where the hell do i get the strength to deal with my life. :shrug: Not only that, Where the hell do i manage to be there for others when my own life is such a hectic ball of drama and stress..... I must be super strong....:wacko:

Well I will start catching up on the post agn... Hope you are all well....:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Hey ladies,

Quiet on here tonight. I see our lovely lea is back.

Hope everyone is ok. I have spent tonight sanding down the skirting boards in the spare room so they can be glossed this weekend.

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - hope you're feeling better today :hugs: I know about the exhaustion. Last pregnancy, I was soo tired I could barely make it past 1-2 p.m. I really don't know how I did it. I was also super hungry too; it was the only thing to make the sickness go away. If I got too hungry, I would start to feel nauseous.

Charlie - Maine is beautiful! I love going to the beach there!

Sabrina - congrats on booking your wedding venue! 

Wendy - I may look into getting the Zumba. I need something to kick my butt! As for American Idol, I was mad when James got voted off too. He definitely should've won. BUT, I am very happy with the 2 finalists. I will be 
testing this upcoming Monday, May 30th. I'll be on CD36. 

Lea - hope you get a break soon :hugs:


AFM - I'm back from my trip. Boy, I forgot how long of a drive that was. It wasn't bad though. But now I'm exhausted. I woke up this morning, feel very sick and pain in my abdomen. I had a muffin and some Sprite and it seemed to calm my stomach down a bit, but I got waves of nausea throughout the day. Not really cramping much either anymore. Since there's nothing on TV (and I can't watch the finale of American Idol w/out DH) I'll probably go to bed early since I'm so tired. Praying these symptoms/feelings are a good sign!


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Ladies.... Catch up time lol.... oooh yeh happy 100th page ladies, we have done well :rofl:

*Arlene *I hope you are having a fab holiday.. Thanks for your kind words hunni..:hugs: :haha: When i worked in vodafone, i hated setting up the new blackberrys, them silly fiddly keys :growlmad: lol It's all about iphone 4....:happydance:
Yeh i used OPK's i think they are great for pinpointing Ov, they are really easy too.

*Emma *Hey Hun.. Thx for the text, its nice to be thought about lol.. Yes, you should have a ticker up there, It's lovely to see it hun. :happydance: It's so relieving to hear your going nowhere... Hummm, as long as us girls allow you to be here.. HELLO!!!! Your the host :rofl: Me, You and Wendy decided to make this new thread. It's going to be here for as long as bnb will let it...:flower: Awe, you will love a belly now, just make sure you take weekly bump pics, and show us... I still can't believe it... Bet your still on :cloud9: I hope the Docs go well On Thursday hun...Gavin sounds like he is well in tune hun, you have a good en there hun.. Get ginger biscuits if you feel sick hunni, they will help ya.. Lucky for me, i never had any sickness at all, well, i say no sickness until 2 mins after giving birth i did, it was uncontrollable for 5 mins... I wish you all the luck in the world hunni...

Hun, i think once you have had your doc confirm everything, i'd sit down with your manager and tell him/her. Its best they do know about :baby: so they can go easy on the work load! I know pregnancy isn't an illness, but the first 12 weeks are to important, so them knowing may give you that little heads up. Plus they can understand when your tired and running to the loo every 5 mins throwing up lol.. You never know, they may be really good about :baby:
and get you help and support with work. 

Hun i was terrible for eating when i was pregnant. You couldn't get anything good for me down my throat. I loved milk, yoghurt's.. But i was crap at eating Give me chocolate and chips, id eat them... I was mad on noodles too, but where food was concerned i picked at it. The last 2 months kebabs at 3 in the morning.. I kept telling my midwife i was worried about baby not getting enough vitamins, she said not to worry too much, as long as i am eating something, obviously not things that were bad for a pregnant lady.. How the hell my son came out 9lb 4oz only god knows!

Its hall hype with eating and pregnancy.. Obviously now id be different, but even now i'm a terrible eater.

*I hope you had a mask on while you was sanding lady!!!!
*

*Charlie *Hey hun.. I agree, :sex: every other day throughout your cycle ( except when :witch: is with you) is best. You can ovulate any time in your cycle. They even say you can ov more than once!! It is amazing what our body does.

*Wendy *Hey Hunni... Awe the weather was that bad there too. The wind blew all our wheelie bins all over the place lol.
:nope: don't say that, i couldn't deal with a tornado, i'm scared when we have thunder. I'd have a panic attack if we have tornado's! I never heard about them in America. Just the ones going though my life at the mo. I hope everything is ok over there.

Oh you are terrible, your poor hubby. How can you leave him to do it! I love gardening, i'm gutted my big garden is all flagged.. I'd love an excuse to buy a lawnmower and be out there every week doing my garden. I bet it will be beautiful when it all blooms... I wish we'd get some hot weather again. I'm sick of this cold, wind, rain... Its May and the weather is awful...

My PCOS symptoms.... Hummm a couple of hairs on my chin :rofl: My mum had 2 hairs under her chin like this too...... None hun.. I don't understand it..... I have af every month. I'm 5ft 4in and 9st like i said... The diagnosis was from seeing loads of cysts on both my ovaries, and my blood results....
I remember seeing all them on my blood form too. I have no idea what the others were. To be honest, i cnt be bothered with all the technical stuff... 
As for my FS appt i just posted a post about that. It is still in July, but don't know whether ill be going. Ill see how this month and next pans out. :happydance: for appt next week...
:happydance: For Zumba, you are sooo right hun it is hard, but its fantastic for making you sweat.. i love the calypso routine. I love the moves, especially the wining :rofl: you have to shake them hips hard!!!!! I wish i had time to do my workouts.. i miss my kinect..
This water blood sounds dodgy now, it is really struggling to do what it is suppose too. Hun When was your last smear? Soz for the personal question!


* Amy* Hey Hun, awe Thx hun! I hope you are feeling ok and your symptoms are a :bfp:... We need another one now!!!! when will you be testing hun?.. I have everything crossed for you ..:hugs: I'm sending you lots of :dust: your way Mrs.. You get some :sleep: hun... 

* Rachael* Hello Hun, Thanks hun, I'm still breathing, i have my health, my home and son, so i guess i'm lucky. Life may be confusing and hard at the moment, but there is always someone else out there in a worse situation, so i guess i am lucky..

I'm sorry your feeling rotten. Sinusitis is not nice at all. My son had it a few months ago and it was awful. He had a really bad case of it, the doc put him on a 4 week course of antibiotics. I hope it goes soon hun..:hugs: 

Lol @ ya bed.... Have ya never heard of da floor, sofa or washing machine :rofl: I have gone through beds like i don't know what, its only this last year my bad has lasted (only cos i spent over £400 quid) too many broken beds lol... :blush:
Fx you get the job hun.. It's so hard at the moment work wise with all these cut backs. I have to admit, i'm the same hun. I hate role playing, You feel so on the spot. Awe hun please don't be away all sad, come on here and rant at us, it mite make you feel better.. what are friends for...:winkwink:

* Adrienne* Hey Hun, I'm getting through somehow lol. Hope you are well, and getting plenty of :sex: in lol...:flower:
Road works outside you home cannot be easy. Hope they are gone soon..

* Sabrina* Hello Stranger... How are you doing? Its nice to see you on here. As our Mummy to be Emma said, we are all fantastic lol and a great support network. We welcome all ladies, and support all.. We don't have any bad vibez on here at all.. The past is the past hun... 

I also know what you mean hun, Life always seems to get in the way.. Mine is doing just that. In a way for me its good, gives me time to work out where i am going with mine.. I guess it also gives me time to do college, and the rest of my work... :happydance: for booking your wedding venue.. Its really is Nice to see you on here, please come back...:flower:


----------



## WendyJ

Sorry I don't have time for a big post ladies cause i'm getting ready for work but I will post properly later. 

I just wanted to say Fertility Friend has just shown me crosshairs for the first time! Have I seriously actually ovulated!! :huh::yipee::happydance::wohoo:

I'm scared to believe its true in case its not. Especially with all the spotting of blood i've had. It's so darn confusing!

Anyway talk to you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies :happydance:

*Wendypops-* Glad to see something is happening on that scale. I looked at your chart and it could be possible that you ovulated :happydance: . What day is your appointment next week?? Hope it all goes well for you x

*Lea-* Hiya hun. Aw your welcome hun, just wanted you to know we were still thinking of you :hugs: I have got a little belly at the minute but thats from over eating these past few weeks, my body isn't used to so much food but if I don't eat I feel sick :sick: The doctors did go well, I think I am the only person happy on this horrible rainy day :haha:
I have a meeting with my manager next Thursday for my appraisal so I will be telling him then. I have already told my assistant as it just made things easier since he sits across from me. 
No I didn't have a mask on :blush: but didn't do much of it and say in the hallway telling Gavin what to do :haha: he wouldn't let me help :growlmad:
Glad to see you you are popping in although ttc is on hold for a bit. Hope things improve for you soon :hugs:

*Amy-* them symptoms do sound good. Lets hope it is a good sign :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok.

I went to the doctors this morning and went through things with the doctors and she said there is a midwife service based at my docs so I just have to make an appointment with them and can come and see them there which is good. I went to reception to make my appointment and got one for 3.30pm today :happydance: so I am really happy. The doctor was lovely so I am sure the midwife will be. She laughed when I said I did 5 texts and she said dont worry I did 8 when I found out :haha:

Anyway, lets try and focus on work!! Bye x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy -- woohoo!!! good luck!! I really hope it's you OVing!!

Emma - good luck at your appointment!!


AFM - I woke up to bad stomach pains again, and nausea. The nausea has died down, as I'm drinking a Pepsi and eating a donut right now. Yeahhh, totally not good for my diet. But I still have on and off cramps. I was in bed at 7 p.m. last night. Had no energy to really do anything around the apartment, so I figured I'd just go lay in bed. Ended up falling asleep around 8 or so. I may go home on my lunch break and lay down, depending on how tired I am.


----------



## xarlenex

Hello ladies just stopped on quickly to say we got away on time and having a great time. 41 degrees here earlier! Hope all you ladies are doing well. Good to see sabrina here :) I'm on my phone so can't post properly x


----------



## WendyJ

Hi all! Finally I can sit down and do a proper post. Been a hectic day! Finished work and went round to visit my Dad for a couple of hours, then it was round to ex hubby's to feed the cat (they are away on holiday) then home for dinner and a work out on the wii, then a shower and now finally in bed. Phew! How's everyone doing? 

*Sabrina* There's no way i'll forget your wedding day, it's the day after my birthday :) How exciting! You're doing the right thing, pay for little things as you go along and then by the time the wedding comes around you shouldn't have much left to pay. I am full of wisdom but this is coming from me who planned my wedding in 8 months! :haha: That was only cause we had help financially from our parents though. I take it you wont be getting your dress till much nearer the time when you're losing weight? x

*Emma* How you feeling hun? How did it go at the midwife? Bet it seems all so real now! I'm so thrilled for you! :happydance: Oh I know, I feel like i'm on a :sex: marathon!! :haha: When I get too tired I just make sure hubby gets extra worked up so he doesn't last long :rofl: I couldn't manage all those months if it went on for ages at a time! Oh and hospital appointment is on Wednesday but I doubt I will get the results till a week or so later. Can't wait to find out what's going on x

*Rachael* I did Avon for years and I loved it! I met some really nice people, half of them I am still in touch with. Deffo give it a bash if you have no joy with this job (still keeping my fingers crossed for you tho!) My only prob was whatever I earned I ended up spending on my own Avon orders :dohh: :haha: x

*Lea* :wave: hunnie! Aww your life is such a rollercoaster at the mo, wish I could sort it all out for you :hugs: That's a shame you didn't go to FS appointment, even if you weren't trying right now they may have been able to help with where to go if you decided to try again. Still your original appointment is only a couple of months away so hopefully things will be back on track then and more settled. I actually hunted out my last smear test result to check date and I am due one this year. Might suggest booking in for one when I get my scan result from the docs. Really hoping there's nothing seriously wrong though :wacko: x

*Amy* Hmm you certainly are having the symptoms lady! I wish you temped cause I would have had a better idea of how you're getting on that way lol. Will keep everything crossed for you tho hun, you deserve your BFP :hugs: x

*Arlene* So glad you're having a fab time hunnie! I'm major jealous but you so deserve your break away hun :flower: x

Right I suppose I best get some sleep. Hope everyone is well, talk to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Fertility friend took my lines away this morning. Gutted :cry: x


----------



## WendyJ

I don't know what to do, the first temp I took was 35.66.I wasn't sure I held it in my mouth right cause I am shattered so I did it again and got 36.02 :shrug: If I put that second one in it brings my lines back. I'm so confused. I tried a 3rd time and got a reading of 35.99 :dohh: This was all while I was still lying in bed and hadn't been up and about. How can they change so much. Might buy a different thermometer. Don't know what temp to use today though x


----------



## Pinky12

:hugs: Wendy, sorry to hear that. I don't know what to suggest apart from tp get more rest Mrs. Your not going to be doing yourself any good if your stressed and working too hard. :hugs: Make sure you relax this weekend :flower x


----------



## babysimpson

Thanks Wendy - It's 3 days after ym birthday so going to be a hectic time. Yes, I won't be getting a dress until closer to the date as I've no idea what size I'll be. I've lost a stone so far but I intend to lose a lot more than that before the big day.


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, use the highest, I would!

My old thermometer used to be like that, and then the display started acting up too, so I bought a new one. And this one gives me the same reading twice (I checked) :rofl:

Arlene, I'm glad you flew out ok and are having a great holiday!

Lea, things sound so hectic for you hun :hugs: Hang in there.

Emma, how did the MW go?

Hope everyone I've missed is ok? Just a quick post this morning from me as I have a house full of husky fur to clean up :dohh:

AFM - The sinusitis is clearing up thanks to the antibiotics :dance:

As for the job - I had a phone call on Wednesday afternoon saying I'd been successful on the assessment, and I've got an interview on Wednesday at 11.15am :happydance: Wish me luck, I'm going to need it!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok. I have been in a bit of a wierd mood today as I still dont think its real. I woke up at 4am this morning after getting really bad stomach pains like period pains and was panicing it was a mc. I have had no blood so its classed as being "normal" but still freaked me out a little. 

The midwifes appointment was an anti climax. She just talked to me about things I already new and she took a urine sample to make sure I had no protein etc in it but I have to wait for some forms to come through before I have my first proper appointment.

So overall nothing happening here and paranoia has set in that something is going to go wrong :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, I'm sure everything is fine. I know it's hard, but please try not to stress out too much :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* Thanks hun I know, hubby thinks i'm overdoing it with the exercising too cause I can hardly walk my legs are so sore from it. It's just gutting cause the weight isn't coming off very fast at all even though i'm eating so much better and exercising for an hour to an hour and a half every night :( Will just have to stick at it and hope I start seeing the rewards soon. Ooh happy sweetpea hun! That wee beanie of yours is getting bigger :) Listen missy, you need to take your own advice! No stressing!! You're wee beanie is just getting comfortable and you are bound to feel all different sensations, doesn't mean there is anything wrong hun :hugs: x

*Sabrina* Wow that's fab hun! :happydance: Wish the weight would come off me quicker. I'm working my butt off on the wii fit plus, just dance and zumba and eating more fruit etc but it just wont shift! :dohh: Not going to give up though! Where are you in your cycle hun? I'm lost when there's no ticker up lol x

*Rachael* Woohoo for the interview! :happydance: That's brilliant hun, really hope it goes well for you. Yeah i'm going to take your advice and stick with the second temp, thanks for advising. What kind of thermometer do you have? I don't know what the best kind is to use but i'm not convinced with the one I have. With the 1st temp I took this morning it beeped really fast and hubby was like there's no way you can have a definite temperature that quick! Hence why I thought I had done it wrong and did it again and got a much higher temp. Will just have to see what it says tomorrow. So glad the antibiotics have kicked in for you too! Hopefully it will be all cleared up in no time :flower: x

How's everyone else doing this morning? x


----------



## Rachael1981

My thermometer now is a BabyMad one that I got off Amazon hun.


----------



## Pinky12

thanks girls


----------



## babysimpson

Wendy - AF is due today but hasn't showed up yet. I'll put up a ticker once a new cycle starts then I can be sure that it's right. Don't know if it will be available to you but NHS Tayside do a scheme called the winning weigh and it's with the help of the ladies that run it along with exercise that has got the weight off for me. The scheme is free and it doesn't concentrate on low-carbs, high protein etc but more about portion control. I'm not denied anything but it teaches you to make healthier choices which in the end helps get rid of the extra pounds. I'd suggest you look it up and see if it's available in your area.


----------



## babysimpson

Wendy - Just checked diary and I'm on day 30 (af usual comes between day 27 and 31). Noticed that on day 20 I added that I had nausea and dizzyness but nothing since then. Only time will tell but I'm not getting hopes up


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Mines is a BabyMad one :dohh: lol. I'll stick with it and see how it goes the rest of the week. Will make sure i'm holding it in my mouth properly tomorrow :haha: x

*Emma* How you feeling now hun? Hope your having a well earned rest. You got anything nice on this weekend? x

*Sabrina* Ooh that sounds a bit promising! Hope the ugly witch stays away hun. I take it there's no sign of her coming? Keep me posted! x

What's everyone else got planned for this weekend? x


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies!!

I'm back, the wait is much easier this month as have been sooo busy!! Took my reception class on their first class trip, madness!!
How is everyone?? 
Don't be worried Emma, what will be will be and I'm sure everything will work out fine! Sorry the appointment wasn't as fun as you wanted it to be, hopefully they will get more exciting once all the paperwork is sorted!!
Well done Rachael with the interview, got everything crossed for you!!
Sending hugs to everyone else on here, I've managed to bugger this up and needing to edit it lol so I'll catch up with everyone else later!
xx


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: *Naomi*! 7 days past 7 more to go! That's the best way, stay busy until day AF is due and it will fly by! Ooh where was the trip? Don't think I could handle a trip out with so many kiddies lol. Saying that I know if I had lots of money I would love to be a stay at home Mum to about 6 kids. Wont ever happen but I always thought how lovely Xmas etc would be with so many kiddies around x


----------



## Lea1984

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all ok. I have been in a bit of a wierd mood today as I still dont think its real. I woke up at 4am this morning after getting really bad stomach pains like period pains and was panicing it was a mc. I have had no blood so its classed as being "normal" but still freaked me out a little.
> 
> The midwifes appointment was an anti climax. She just talked to me about things I already new and she took a urine sample to make sure I had no protein etc in it but I have to wait for some forms to come through before I have my first proper appointment.
> 
> So overall nothing happening here and paranoia has set in that something is going to go wrong :cry:


Hey hunni...

I was just on to have a quick look due today being HELL!!! i dont have time to read all posts yet, but i will catch up. I just wanted to post this to you em hunni...
Wendy hun too, if you moved when you took your temp, or a window or anything was different to any other day of your temp take then it will effect it.. also layers of clothing being more or less than before.. Stick with the high one for now hunni.. Dont stress...:hugs:

Please keep your head up hun, i had really really bad cramping and shooting pain in very early preg, just think about all the chages that are going on right now, thats all it is... As long as you see no Blood everything is normal.. Massive hugs hun...:hugs: you know where i am if you need to chat, text me anytime, or ask my any questions about my pregnancy.. feel free.. Anything you want to know~!! I'm here for you....:hugs: :flower:


----------



## disneybelle25

Thanks Wendy, we went to a farm and went on a tractor ride and watched a cow being milked, the kids loved it, but I was exhausted by the time we got back on the coach and had half my class sound asleep on the way back to school!! Me, 2 if I had the money I would be a stay at home mum with at least 4 kids, my mum has a big family and I would love that but don' see it happening!!
I'm trying to convince Adam that I want to start temping and using cbfm next month, I've had absolutely no symptoms so far this month apart from continuously sore and sensitive boobs, which could be anything lol:dohh: so I've convinced myself that this month isn't my month and waiting for af to arrive so I can get on with next month!
Someone I used to go to school with had a baby this morning so although I'm happy for her my mood has taken a nose dive :cry:
ooo sabrina has af shown up yet? Hopefully the :witch: hasn't got you and you get a :bfp:
Hope you and little beanie are well Emma and you've taken the advice on here and relaxed a little, think I will be a worrier too!!
Wendy I know how you feel about exercise, I job for a mile to a mile and a half for 30 mins at least 3 times a week and I ache like anything after and I haven't lost a pound!!! Think it must be harder for some ladies than others, I'm sure if we stick at it it will eventually work, maybe it doesn't help that I love food and eat quite big dinners:dohh:
Hope everyone is OK, I'm off to the cinema tonight to see the new Pirates of the Carribean film so looking forward to that!


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - sorry to hear abour your temps. :hugs: I hope you're relaxing this weekend. 

Emma - Hope you're feeling better. Try to relax a bit hun. 
I know it's gonna be hard though - when I get a BFP, I'll
definitely be a wreck with every cramp or twinge. Hope you're 
having a nice, restful, weekend.

Rachel - awesome about your interview - good luck!!


AFM - All my symptoms that I had Wed and Thurs morning have gone straight out the window. I woke up Friday morning with absolutely nothing. No pains, no nausea. I felt so down, cause I for sure thought I was out. Have a bit of a headache right now, and tried to nap, but that didn't work out well. I'll prob go to bed early tonight, as it's been the past couple nights. If AF comes on time, she's due tomorrow I guess. We'll see what happens. I don't feel like it's gonna come though. I've been having minor cramping today too, but not at all like pre-AF cramps. And basically no PMS either. 

Work's been crazy. It was month-end, so all the paperwork and such needed to be cleaned up before we could close the books. I swear, I was so frustrated Friday afternoon I wanted to scream. The lack of communication in our company is incredible. 10 minutes before I was supposed to leave, I figured out something I didn't do, because no one told me about it. It was fantastic. 

But I'm enjoying my 3 day weekend right now. Gonna get some things done around the house and relax. Making some rhubarb muffins in a bit for our dessert tonight, and homemade macaroni n cheese for dinner. Yummm!


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: all! Hope everyone's had a lovely Saturday, mines has been pretty lazy to be honest! My sky box was nearing full so I spent the day catching up on some tv while hubby was at work, then had dinner and watched some more tv with him then my work out on the wii and a shower and bed. Hope everyone else had a more exciting day than me lol.

*Lea* Thanks hun, I made sure I took my temp properly this morning! Lay as still as I could and got another high temp so it really is looking like ovulation! :happydance: Saying that though I have so much slippery cm it's unreal :shrug: Guess I just have to wait and see if AF turns up in a couple of weeks time to know for sure if it was ovulation or not. Hope you're well anyway hunnie, hate that you're going throug such a rough time :hugs: x

*Naomi* Oh yeah hun deffo start temping next month (if no BFP of course!) and put up your link, I love stalking others charts cause i'm getting quite good at reading them now! I can't wait to use my CBFM again, hopefully I did ovulate and i'll get a period so I can use it next month. Aww hun I know it's gutting when those around us have babies when we are trying so hard :hugs: I had someone ask me on Facebook today if I wasn't having a baby yet :cry: I just made an excuse and said I was busy doing up the house and a baby would come afterwards. Don't want to tell people we are trying, especially when I don't know what my bodies up to.

What did you think of Pirates of the Carribean? I really enjoyed it! Didn't think I would as much seen as most of the main characters weren't in it but I really did like it. And i have a wee crush on Jack Sparrow :blush: haha x

*Amy* Symptoms come and go hun, even if you were pregnant I doubt you would have them continously. I'm really praying you get your BFP and the ugly witch doesn't show tomorrow :flower: Rhubarb muffins?? :wacko: that sounds weird! haha. I've got rhubarb growing in my garden but i've no idea what to do with it so it can just stay there lol. I do quite like rhubarb crumble but never tried to make it myself. Should maybe give it a bash some time! Well you enjoy your 3 day break, you deserve it after all the work you've been doing lately x

How's is everyone else doing? Well I hope. Right I best get myself off to bed. Talk to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

ooo wendy, jack sparrow is yummy!!!:blush: i sat cooing over johnny depp and hubby sat eyeing up penelope cruz!!! was a good film though, I enjoyed it!
well the itch to take a test has started, with around 4 days to go, knowing me I'll use my last test tomorrow morning even though I have promised myself that I will only test if I am late, its so hard!!:dohh:
ooo amy 13dpo, any news?? got everything crossed for you hun sending :dust:
well today I am off to pick out a sink and taps and then chill. Tried to go for a jog but just have no energy at all, even with 2 good nights sleep I feel so drained:nope:


----------



## xarlenex

Hello ladies, just popped on the computer to check in online for flying home and had a few minutes left! glad to see everyone is doing well. Emma :hugs: its normal to have cramps, as long as its not accompanied with bleeding you dont have anything to worry about :) I tested before coming here, BFN.. now im 2 days late and praying this is it :)

Sorry girls, promise a proper reply when im home. I´ve got some nasty prikly heat so trying not to get too much sun today to let it calm down. Proving difficult due to the clear blue skys and touching 50 degree I must say :dohh:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - so the rhubarb muffins didn't happen. I realized I didn't have any brown sugar. Whoops! You can make rhubarb sauce with it. It's just like applesauce, but since rhubarb is slightly sour, it's got that bitter taste. But you can add sugar to it to make it as sweet as you want. It's soo good. That's usually all I do with the rhubarb we get from DH's parents. 

Naomi - no news yet. thanks hun. I'm testing tomorrow morning. as much as I'm scared to, I have to do it. I know I'm gonna be devastated if I see a BFN, which is one reason why I haven't tested yet. You're 9 DPO!? Have
you been feeling anything yet? FXed for you!

Arlene - FXed for you! I hope this it it!!!! 


AFM - I've still been having those cramps. Sometimes they are painful, sometimes not. Last night, while laying on the couch, it felt like a sharp, stabbing pain, but it only last a few seconds. Still tired and going to bed early. Fell asleep before 9 last night, watching a movie. And was up at 7 this morning.


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey amy, well not really, feeling really run down and have a lack of energy but I think that is work rather than anything lovely, and have had slightly sore boobs for the last few days but again I don't think that is anything to be excited about!! Fingers crossed for you though:hugs:
oo arlene, 2 days late is a good sign! let us know, got everything crossed for you!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend. Well ladies, I'm more confused than ever! Fertility Friend thinks I ovulated six days ago, and looking at my temps it looks like I did! They are usually crazy all over the place but they have stayed high. But today i've had minor cramps and felt sick, I've just been to the toilet and i'm bleeding :dohh: Just watery blood but deffo there with a little bit on my pad. It looks like it's drying up already after two wipes but still i'm so confused! I really thought I had ovulated. Hubby thought it could be implantation bleeding but at 6dpo I shouldn't be having any symptoms or blood yet should I? My body is just a nightmare! Anyway, on to you lovely ladies:-

*Naomi* Aww hun I know, it's so hard not testing! If you really have to just go for it but please don't feel down if it's a BFN. It's still early :hugs: I'm having a night off of exercising too, it's not good to do it every night anyway, we deserve a break every now and then! x

*Arlene* It's so lovely having you back hun, i've missed you :hugs: And I am so super excited that your AF didn't come when you were on holiday!! Get testing lady!! I can't wait to hear the result :flower: x

*Amy* Mmm that sounds quite nice, but if you have to add sugar i'm best avoiding it when i'm dieting :haha: Ooh your testing tomorrow too! How exciting! I really hope this is it for you hun, you deserve it :flower: x

To all you other lovely ladies I hope you are well, and come back soon :hugs: x

Right I'm off to bed, wonder what my temp will show tomorrow. Surely if this was AF my temps would be low. hmm, confused.com! Can't wait to hear tests results tomorrow good luck ladies :flower: x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Ladies,

In answer to your Questions Wendy - af started showing late last night and a little this morning so she here's and I'm on a new cycle. It was 3-4 days later than it should be but never mind. Will get a ticker done at some point now I know where I am


----------



## Tweak0605

Morning ladies .. 

Well .. what you've all been waiting for .. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0141.jpg


----------



## WendyJ

OMG *Amy*!! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am so so happy for you hun :) You must be over the moon! I knew you were having too many symptoms for it to be a no. Bet your hubby is thrilled! x

*Sabrina* Sorry the nasty witch showed her face for you but onwards and upwards! It's the start of a new cycle and with some PMA i'm sure you will be next in line for a BFP! x


----------



## NDH

Woohoo congrats Tweak! We've had a real epidemic around here lately - in a fabulous way!

Sabrina, as I said on the other thread I'm sorry about AF, even if you were expecting her.


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Wendy! I'm praying this one sticks - but I've had such good feelings about this one already. I just hope I'm right. I think the fact I'm due on DH's birthday, it was like a sign. 

Oh, and he doesn't know yet. He's at work this morning. Now to find a way to tell him. I was gonna just ask him how he'd like to share his 30th birthday next year. And when he says why, show him the test. I would like to do something else, but it's way too hot today, and I don't feel like going out.

Thanks Nat!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Nat* It's lovely to see you on here hun! How are you keeping? Hope you and your wee bubba are well :hugs: x

*Amy* Aww how fab is it that you will be due on hubby's bday! That's got to be the most exciting part right now, how to tell your hubby! I already know in my head how I will tell mine when my time comes. Can't wait for that day! Let us know his reaction later :flower: Arrgghh, I'm honestly so thrilled for you. There's nothing like BFP news to brighten your day x


----------



## NDH

I have a bad cold but otherwise well, and so is Megapixel as far as I can tell. :)


----------



## WendyJ

*Nat* Aww that's good. I can't believe you are nearly ten weeks already! How quick has that gone! Hope you're resting up and being looked after :flower: x


----------



## NDH

Yeah it's crazy how quickly time flies! Nearly 1/4 done!


----------



## Pinky12

Congratulations Amy, I knew it would be x

I promise I will be back on once I get back from sisters x


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah congratulations amy :yay: really pleased for you :hug:


----------



## Buster1

Huge Congrats Amy. Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. This has been a good month for BFPs. There were 7 for May on the over 35 thread that I'm on. This is great. Let's hope the BFP's keep rolling in.


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Sorry I haven't been about but I have had a bit of a hectic weekend.

*Amy-* :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am soo happy for you. There is definitely a lot of good luck flowing through this thread now :hugs: :hugs:

*Adrienne*- Hope you are ok and not working too har hun :hugs:

*Nat-* How are you and your little pixel. Hope you are all doing ok. Is your house sorted yet? :flower:

*Wendy-* How are you hun? Hope you have had a lovely weekend and thanks for your text :hugs: Sorry to hear your body is still messing you about but fingers crossed for your appointment this week :hugs:

*Sabrina-* Sorry to hear the :witch: turned up for you. Hope you are ok :hugs:

*Arlene-* I hope you are having a fab holiday and I really hope that the horrible :witch: stays away for you. :hugs:

*Lea-* Thank you for your message hun :hugs: Hope things have got better for you x

*Rachael-* Hope your ok hun. Are the little kitties keeping you busy. How is Holly with the kitties?

*Naomi-* Only 3 days left until testing for you. Fingers crossed :hugs:

Well ladies, I haven't really stopped this weekend which isn't great but the glossing is all done in Pippins room and carpet ripped out ready for a new one next month. I still have no morning sickness but I am eating every few hours. We told all our close family in the last few days so thats all done. Gavins mum has gone on overdrive as she wants a granddaughter and already has loads of baby clothes. Lets hope she doesn't get worse!!

Anyway, time to relax and put my feet up. Speak to you all later :flower:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

first i will start off saying hello to everyone i am brandy . and i am very confused right now i had a d&c done on the 30th of april but i started bleeding on my own on the 29th does that count as af or not ? and i was also wondering ifi could be pg now because i had unprotected sex on may 13th 14th and 15 th and like the 24th anyway i have been urinating alot and very hungry all the time ... im jus nervouse /scared i guess because i almost died when i had the misscarriage because i bled to much .. n it scares me because my dr. wanted me to atleast wait until my first af to start after the d&c so i dunno what to do n i dunno when i could take a pg testand it be accurate plse help any advise would be greatly apprieciated... me n my hubby have been ttc since jan of 2010and we have had 2 misscarriges already this year we have both been tested n we r both healthy n fine ... so i dont know what is wrong but we r a lil eager to start ttc again but also scared ... the last misc. in april was a lil girl we named her jayden i lost her at 11 weeks pg....anyway hope i explained enpugh bout myself for now .. jus want a lil help now plse....


----------



## LiLHotMommA

oh i hope somepne answers me soon dont wanna spound mean n impatient im just nervouse.n scared dont knpow what to do ...


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: LilHotMommA- I am not sure if it will class as an af, I know some people have af really early after a mc. I understand the pain you went through with the mc hun and you are bound to be scared. It took me 5 months to decide to ttc again after mine. All I can say hun ios stop worrying about it and I am sure you will find out pretty soon. The more stressed you are the more your body gets out of sync.

A friend of mine got an early period after her last miscarriage and then fell pregnant, so anything is possible hun. Have you tried doing your temp or anything??


----------



## LiLHotMommA

i have not done temps it kinda confuses me dont know where to start lol.... i been ttc for a long time n i did the ovu;lation charting and tests but i never done the temps ....


----------



## WendyJ

Hi all! That's me done my wii workout so i'm sitting relaxing now watching Britains Got Talent. Got a lovely card and box of chocolates from ex-hubby and his fiancee tonight for looking after their cat while they were on holiday, that was nice. We are all going round there for a bbq on Saturday so that should be good. Hubby is pretty convinced i'm pregnant from symptoms i'm having, i'm so scared he gets let down again :( I had that two wipes of blood last night but nothing since, another high temp this morning, some more very light cramps and sore hips today. I don't know what to think but I guess I will know one way or another in a week cause if I have ovulated I should get a BFP or AF. Anyway, on to you ladies:

*Nat* I meant to say I read about the bug problem you's were having, is it all sorted now? I hate creepy crawlies, it would freak me out! Hope you's got it sorted and are getting all settled in the new house x

*Naomi* When you going to test hun? Really hope this is your month too! :flower: x

*Adrienne* Hey hunnie! how you doing? What date is your fertility appointment in June? Can't be far away now. Hope it brings you some answers hun :flower: x

*Emma* Glad to see you back on hun :hugs: I do worry about you! Ooh what was the reaction of the parents? I bet it was so exciting to tell them! Have you had your talk with your boss as well? Aww I know it's hard, you want to relax but you can't put your life on hold either. Just rest up when you can :flower: x

*Brandy* Hi hun! I'm really sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: To be honest I don't think that was your proper AF in April but you could still very well be pregnant this month. It seems to be the case that people can fall pregnant again very quickly after a miscarriage. The doctors do recommend you wait a cycle before trying to conceive again however I do know of people who didn't wait, got their bfp the next month and had healthy babies so try not to worry :flower: Do you know when you ovulated? x

*Lea* I spyed you on here earlier today, get posting lady! We miss you :flower: x

Well i'm going to head off for a shower before the Britains got talent results. Hope you are all well :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky12

LilHotMommA- Temping is easy when you know what you are looking for. I never got on wit the ovulation sticks at all!! If you had a d&c at the end of april then I would wait a week or so and see what happens and then maybe test. Your cycle may be different now as well, mine changed from a 26 day to a 30 day cycle. Just take it easy, try not to stress and wait for something to happen. The more you stress the more likely it is that your stress may be putting af off.

Sorry I cant be more help :hugs:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

i have no idea wendyj when i would have ovulated ...... lol im so confused bahhahaha what a mess im in ,,....


----------



## LiLHotMommA

how do ya get the official 2012 bqby club banner???


----------



## WendyJ

*Brandy* Just post this into your signature box hun:

[ IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2011/110331-EgsMlzcJbnvV.gif[/IMG]

Delete any spaces if it puts any in. I would deffo recommend temping or using opks, it's so much easier when you know where you are in your cycle. You can stick a ticker up too like mine that way we can all track where you are in your cycle too :) x

*Arlene* I keep checking in to see if you've been on! I'm dying to know if you've tested or not! :flower: x

*Amy* Come on then, what was hubby's reaction? I can't wait to hear how you told him! It's so exciting :happydance: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks so much ladies!! I do believe this is turning into a lucky thread! I know you all will get your BFP soon!!

Hubby's reaction was .. well, his reaction. He doesn't like react well to things. Like get all happy and surprised. He doesn't show his emotions like that. When he got home, I let him change and stuff. And when he went into the computer room, I followed him and said "I have a question for you - how would you like to share your birthday?" .. and as soon as I said that, he knew. I should him the test, and he said "Nice." with a smile on his face. He's happy - he just doesn't show it. 

With last pregnancy, I had to bring them a urine sample so they could test it, and confirm the pregnancy. So I'll do that next Tuesday, on our way back from our anniversary trip. It took them a week last time, to even recognize I was pregnant. I brought them a sample, said it was faint, and to do another a week later. So, what's the point of me doing the same thing this time. I will be requesting an early ultrasound this time - right around 8-9 weeks would be good. I won't take no for an answer. After what I've been through, they BETTER give me an early ultrasound.

Had some sharp shooting pains in my left breast today, while laying down. Besides that and the tiredness and the dull cramping, not much else is goin' on symptom wise. But I'll be in bed early tonight!


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Wendy j im not even sure where my cycle is to make a ticker .... where i had the D&C done i still havent had af yet do i count the day i started bleeding the misscarriage as cd1 ? or what or jus wait until af shows ... i kinda think im pg though even though i would only be like 3 or 4 weeks pg i jus feel it but it could be where im nrevous about it ......


----------



## Buster1

Hello Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well. It's been nice to see BFPs in our group let's keep em coming ladies.
AFM trying to enjoy my extended time off (don't have to go back to work until the 8th) and get somethings done around the house. Also I have 2 appoinments to prepare for this week. My knee appointment is on Wednesday and my FS appointment is this Friday. I'm really looking forward to hearing what the FS has to say. Plus I think I ovulated on Sunday (I think my ticker is a little off) so now I'm in the tww. I hope some of that baby dust that has been going around falls on me and the rest of us. So that's what's going on with me. I'll check in with you lovely ladies later.


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey everyone

In answer to your question wendy and emma I'm going to be very brave and not test unless I am late, I have for the last 6 months regularly started on the 2nd of each month so if my body is going to stick to that I have another 2 days to wait :dohh: :wacko: If nothing has happened by then I will try and hold out until the weekend but to be honest, I have had no symptoms really, had some nasty cramping last night and through the night too but that could be af about to make an appearance.:cry:

ooo wendy and LittleHotMommA I hope it is a :bfp: for you :flower:

How are all the lovely ladies on here then??
I'm currently feeling sorry for myself whilst co-ordinating having an aerial put on the roof and sorting out plumbers to move our washng machine, o and plan for next hlf term...and time is still dragging even with all that going on!!


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

Feeling very unwell today so probably won't be on much. AF has made me feel very ill and I get stomach pains every time I eat (no matter how little it is). Ended up going home early yesterday as the pain was unbearable but unfortunately no cover today so had to come in. I'm exhausted but af isn't heavy so don't know what's going on.

Congrats on the new BFP's and fingers crossed for those in waiting.


----------



## Pinky12

Just a quick one from me. Huge :hugs: Sabrina, hope you start feeling better soon. I know how you feel with it, I have gone home many times as a result of my period :(

Have a huge virtual hug from all of us here :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi, I think you are doing the rght thing. I never tested until I was late and never even thought about it as it would just get my hopes up. It's best to hang on and wait and will save you a fortune :haha:

Adriene, Good luck for both of your appointments this week. Bet you cant wait until Friday :happydance:

Brandy, No you dont class the first day of bleeding as cd1, you have to wait until your official period comes and then start from there. If you are right and it is 3-4 weeks then hang on for a week or two and you should know where you stand. I know it is hard waiting but you dont know what your body is doing. Hopefully in the next week things will become clearer for you :hugs:

Amy- :haha: bless your hubby! Gavin looked and me and said "aw, aren't you my clever litte oven" I am so excited that this thread is finally getting some good luck running through it. The doctors haven't even done a test for me to confirm it so it still doesn't feel real. I am sure it will do soon enough! :happydance: Here's to kicking off the 2012 babies :happydance: :happydance:

Wendypops, Hope your appointment goes well this week. Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: Hope your not stressing too much at work :flower:

Lea.......... :growlmad:.... where are you missy??

Arlene should be back tomorrow as well, can't wait to find out f the :witch: stayed away. Fingers crossed for you hunni :hugs:

I hope everyone else is having a fun day a work.... :nope: I'm not :haha:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! It's been a busy wee thread this morning, i'm just skiving at work seen as no one is around the now lol. 

*Amy* Aww that was still a nice reaction though, bless him! Where are you going on your anniversary trip? That'll be nice to get away. Now the same applies for you as it does to Emma, your not allowed to leave us now you've got your BFP! We are here for your journey not just until you get your BFP :hugs: x

*Brandy* No you'll need to wait until you have a proper AF and then count first day of normal flow as CD1. You can stick a ticker up then. It's so hard when you don't know where you are. Like Emma has said, give it a week or two and if no AF i'd take a test and go from there :flower: x

*Adrienne* Hope everything goes well at your two appointments hun, let us know how they go. Try and do something fun while your off too, there's nothing worse than being stuck in doing chores all throughout your time off :hugs: x

*Naomi* You've got the right idea hun, stick it out till Friday and then test if no AF. Hey, I know loads of people who didn't have any symptoms and got their BFP, a very close friend being one of them! She found out she was pregnant at almost 3 months and had no symptoms whatsoever until then when she started having pain in her sides so don't count yourself out missy! Sounds like you are one busy lady right now, but your kitchen will be so worth it when it's finished :hugs: x

*Sabrina* Aww hun there's nothing worse than being stuck in work when you are feeling rough. Is your AF usually light and this painful? If not I would test hun, Emma thought she was having her AF but it turned out she was preggers! Her AF was lighter than normal. Hope you get a good rest tonight :hugs: x

*Emma* Thanks hun, can't wait to get my appointment out the way tomorrow. Temp rose again this morning, hope it stays high for me! Did you miss Arlene's post the other day? She was checking in for her flight home and said AF was two days late. Really hope she is the next BFP :thumbup: x

Right I best get back to work, nothing much to report for me, FF says I am 8dpo, hope the rest of the week flies by! Talk to you all later x


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:

What have I missed? How are you all? I cant get the banner on mine as not 

enough room :( Sabrina wow your here :happydance: I so missed you!

I will have to read back if I get a spare fortnight :haha: Thank you for all yur

well wishes and checking up on me :kiss: Congrats any :bfp: I missed!

xxx


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: *Shona*! Good to see you on here hun :flower: And yey you've started temping! A new chart for me to stalk lol. I wouldn't bother trying to read right back, you will be here till Christmas! :haha: So you're around ovulation time? get that bding in! x


----------



## wantingagirl

WendyJ said:


> :wave: *Shona*! Good to see you on here hun :flower: And yey you've started temping! A new chart for me to stalk lol. I wouldn't bother trying to read right back, you will be here till Christmas! :haha: So you're around ovulation time? get that bding in! x

:hugs: Thanks hun.... yep got my peak last night and on monitor this morning :) You will know more than me about my chart so any advice through the month is appreaciated :thumbup: Cant believe Emma is friggin pregnant! How are you hun? Have to go shopping and then work speak soon 

Just realised congrats Emma!

xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Morning Ladies.... :flower:

I cannot help myself can i... Lots to catch up on Agn...


*Emma * Hey Hunni I hope you are well... :flower: and your taking things easy! Tut :dohh: u didn't have a mask on, that is NOT good..... & Naughty Gavin too. I hope he is going to start taking over things like that.... Naught Naughty... 
Hey nothing is going to keep me away hun, you ladies are very dear to me, you and Wendy should know that by now! As for being paranoid, if you ever want to compare notes or anything you know my number as i said before. I'm here for you anytime.. Its natural to worry, your only human hun..:hugs: Once you see baby in a few weeks things will seem a whole lot better.


*Wendy * Hey Hunni.... Ooh I really do hope you have Ov'd. Wouldn't that be brill to find out your preg after all this time waiting for af. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you..:flower: :rofl: @ :sex: marathon!! so you'd prefer Wham bam thank you mam :haha:

Hospital appointment tomoz :happydance:. When they are doing your scan hun, just ask them what there personal opinion is, that's what i did.. They will be able to tell you if they can see anything.

I know if you could fix things for me hun you would! Its a shame we didn't go FS appt but things at the time were REALLY bad ( we wasn't talking ).. My Oh is gutted now and wishes we did.
So much has happened if i'd told you the full story, you'd be shocked. Long story short. OH moved out and left Bex with me bcos ( hed had enough of her) i chose to believe his daughter was an innocent child, not the evil person he could see she was.. I couldn't believe his words, and how he could dislike a child. I contacted Social services and they asked me if i could care for Bex.. 

Her mum, dad, grandparents don't want to know her bcos of the things she does.. Its allot to take in i know!! ( that is how bad it is) I've been working with social services to try and sort things out, but now i'm feeling like all the other adults... I have finally seen what all the other adults have seen, and i'm shocked, but also gutted... My good nature has just been taken for granted and my little boy has been affected by all this, he just wants his life back, he said to me "mum she has ruined our life, i don't want her to be here anymore". My son has to come first. I gave up on my 9 year relationship over an evil child... i never thought id say that, but omg shes bad, not naughty i could deal with that, it a smart, underhand bad, she is always plotting!!!!! I have told social services about everything and helpfully it will be sorted today, 
I just cant deal with how evil she can be, and the things she says and does! I need my life back, my little boy does too, Not to be black mailed by another child or taught vulgar things she is way way to advanced for 12 ... oh the list is endless trust me...... 

Me and OH are talking about things and hopefully we will sort them, hopefully one day it will be ok. We cannot let a child we have known for 5 months come in and shred our whole life in such a short space of time. 
I've never known a child to be so spiteful, evil and to play so many people off each other, and wish her own brother dead....i was the only one that didnt see how bad she was. i was taking in and pushed my OH away bcos of her, i though she was an innocent child, how wrong could i have been....one i thought was sweet and innocent.... :growlmad: I'm so angry at her and myself for being taken in... I cannot help this child, she needs help (professional) before she really does hurt someone that is irreversible.
Please dont think bad of me, i tried everything to help her, she just played me, messed with my head and shown her true colours after she ruined me and her dad, she is soooo many different people its scary.:shrug: i just dont know.. This child has had a really good life, lovely home, stability, 2 holidays a year, her own horse what went wrong? no one knows....



* Amy* Hey Hun...:happydance: for your :bfp: that is brill news. Your symptoms were defo a good sign. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months hun.. Fx everything goes nice and smooth for you and hubby..:flower:

* Rachael* Hey Hun... Awe thanks!:flower: Oh im glad to her the sinusitis is clearing up. GOOD LUCK for your interview hun...:hugs: I got a baymad thermometer too :haha:

* Naomi* Hey Hun... Hope you are well.. Awe how cute, school trips are hard work with little kids. I would love a big family. One of my sisters has 6 kids and she is on her own with them, just how she like it lol... Xmas is amazing there though. all them kids. All the kids are well looked after, all really good, helpful, thoughtful, its cute how they are help each other. I would like to know how my sister has white floors in her house with 6 kids and it stays clean lol.. Id love a big family!
I have everything crossed for you hunni...:flower:


* Sabrina* . Hey Hun.. Hope you are well. I am so sorry the ugly :witch: got you. Fx for this cycle hun.. Well done on losing a stone. That is fantastic.:flower:


I have read through a few pages quickly, ill catch up on the rest shortly... soz for all i have missed out, i only got upto 29th, i have had a quick glance and recent, but i will finish catching up later...

Hope you are all well ladies!!!!


----------



## babysimpson

*Wendy* af is just normal flow but it seems every time I eat I end up with cramps within half an hour. Just taking painkillers and Rennies to ease it enough to get through the day.


----------



## WendyJ

*Shona* Ooh what monitor are you using, CBFM? You're going to get on so much better knowing when you're ovulating. If you've just ovulated you should see your temps starting to raise in the next few days. I love taking ma temp in the morning and seeing where my chart is going to go! Hopefully this will be our month hun :flower: x

*Lea* Of course I don't think bad of you hun :hugs: you've been through the mill with it all! Yeah Bex has had a privileged upbringing but it sounds like that may be her problem! Think she's been a bit too spoiled and used to getting her own way. I agree, she needs professional help hun, as much as you have tried she's not your child and it's not your burden. I think your OH was wrong to leave you with her like that, it's his child. But hopefully once Bex is back where she needs to be the two of you's can work things out. You are right, your child has to come first. Hopefully by the time your next FS Appoitnment comes around you's will be getting on better and can go and see what they have to say :flower: x

Well I gotta dash back to work, I do have more to say but i've ran out of time so will be back later! :flower: x


----------



## babygirl89

omg congrats emma :) im so sorry i have not been on have been having a hard time in the next 3 months i will be getting 3 operations :( i am having a lap and dye next wednesday the 8th of june :( to see if i have endometriosis and to see why i am not getting pregnant. i hope all u ladies are ok i am so sorry i have not been on. i was ment to go for bloods day 21 but it's day 24 tomorow can i still get them done??? i don't ovulate until day 17 to 21 i ovulate late normally. anyway if anyone could answer that question that would be great :) how the hell are u wendy and lea?? pinky i am over the moon for u how far are u gone?? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

Wow, everyone has come back today :yipee: :yipee: :wave: ladies. We have missed you all :hugs:

Sophie, Thanks hun. I am 6 weeks at the minute. Not too far along and don't believe it yet! Aw bless you, 3 ops in 3 months is rough. Hope you and the oh are getting along ok. I realised I ovulated late and only had a 9 day luteal phase and took a high dosage of vitamin B complex to help. As long as you have a 10 day lp then tere is enough time for the little bean to implant. Hope your operations go well :hugs:

Wendy, We are so naughty :devil: for coming on here at work :haha: What time is your appointment tomorrow?

Sabrina, Hope you have a hot water bottle :hugs:

Lea, :wave: hun. So sorry to hear what you have been through with Bex. I agree that she need proffessional help!! Hope things start getting better for you and the oh :hugs: I am taking it easier than I would be but I am not the sort of person that can sit still. I am getting a new carpet for the babies room this weekend :happydance:

Shona, Thanks hun :hugs: ooh are you using a CBFM?? Hope you are doing well :flower:

Anyway, back to work for a bit :haha:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

sheww very tired today ughhhhh.. i hae a headache today n stil frequent urinating and hunger n constipation this morning all good signs of being pg, but who knows what my body is doin right now lol.....


----------



## WendyJ

Right, i've sneaked back on lol. Where was I?

*Lea* Yep hospital appointment tomorrow, i'm so nervous! I feel really positive about where things are going though. Have you had a look at my chart? It's looking good! I take it the ugly witch has showed her face with you? How's the English work going? Really hope things calm down soon for you hun :hugs: x

*Sabrina* I've never heard of that hun, I always get cramps with AF but not brought on by food. You make sure you get plenty of rest when you get home :flower: Are you still going to the Zumba every week? x

*Sophie* Hey hun! I was just thinking about you the other day, wondered where you were. I'm so sorry your having such a rough time. What are the operations for? I know the lap and dye wont be much fun but it's worth it to know what's going on hun. Hopefully when you are diagnosed correctly you can get what help you need. I'm not sure about the bloods, I would give your doctors a ring and just check. I'm at the hospital tomorrow for a scan and an internal camera thing to see what's going on with me, hope we both get answers soon :hugs: x

*Rachael* How did the interview go today hun? Hope it went well :flower: x

*Emma* Hello fellow skiver! :haha: Not till 6pm at night, didn't even know the hospital ran tests at that time! I'm so hoping I get a BFP this month though, I'm loving how my chart is looking so far! I know I shouldn't get my hopes up though :dohh: x

*Brandy* Very good signs, take a test hun! There's no harm :flower: x

Right, I suppose I best get on with my work. Got a letter from doctors at lunch saying i'm due a smear, great! As if I don't have enough going on down there lol. So going for it Wednesday next week. Suppose i'm better to get it done while i'm getting these other tests. Right speak to you all later x


----------



## Pinky12

Wow Wendypops, I have just had a look at your chart and it is going high isn't it!! Fingers crossed for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Sophie, if no one answered (I don't think so, though I just skimmed) 21 day bloods are misleading. They assume a normal 28 day cycle with ovulation on CD14, so technically should be done on 7dpo. Some doctors still order them for CD21 no matter the cycle and then cause unnecessary worry when the results are abnormal (duh when some people haven't even ovulated yet on a normal to them cycle!)

So if you know when you ovulated try to go in 7 days later. If you don't know when you ovulated just go in today.

HTH


----------



## LiLHotMommA

WendyJ said:


> Right, i've sneaked back on lol. Where was I?
> 
> *Lea* Yep hospital appointment tomorrow, i'm so nervous! I feel really positive about where things are going though. Have you had a look at my chart? It's looking good! I take it the ugly witch has showed her face with you? How's the English work going? Really hope things calm down soon for you hun :hugs: x
> 
> *Sabrina* I've never heard of that hun, I always get cramps with AF but not brought on by food. You make sure you get plenty of rest when you get home :flower: Are you still going to the Zumba every week? x
> 
> *Sophie* Hey hun! I was just thinking about you the other day, wondered where you were. I'm so sorry your having such a rough time. What are the operations for? I know the lap and dye wont be much fun but it's worth it to know what's going on hun. Hopefully when you are diagnosed correctly you can get what help you need. I'm not sure about the bloods, I would give your doctors a ring and just check. I'm at the hospital tomorrow for a scan and an internal camera thing to see what's going on with me, hope we both get answers soon :hugs: x
> 
> *Rachael* How did the interview go today hun? Hope it went well :flower: x
> 
> *Emma* Hello fellow skiver! :haha: Not till 6pm at night, didn't even know the hospital ran tests at that time! I'm so hoping I get a BFP this month though, I'm loving how my chart is looking so far! I know I shouldn't get my hopes up though :dohh: x
> 
> *Brandy* Very good signs, take a test hun! There's no harm :flower: x
> 
> Right, I suppose I best get on with my work. Got a letter from doctors at lunch saying i'm due a smear, great! As if I don't have enough going on down there lol. So going for it Wednesday next week. Suppose i'm better to get it done while i'm getting these other tests. Right speak to you all later x

my hubby is making me wait until friday to test:( he says a lil longer wait should show better !!! but i wanna poas so bad lol.. its killing me ughhhh


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies.

Congratulations Amy!

Lea - I hope things settle down soon. It certainly does seem like Bex is one heck of a piece of work :hugs:

Wendy - my interview is this morning, and I'm so nervous!

Hope everyone else is doing well?

AFM - 3dpo today, so back in the 2ww. I'm getting my BFP this month! Well a girl can dream, right?!


----------



## charlie83

Morning ladies! I have now got internet in Turkey! Yay!:thumbup:

Have'nt been on for a good few days, hope everyone is ok.

I finally had my peak on CBFM yesterday ( cd15 ), i just turned it on to test this morning and it hasn't asked for a test. It just says peak again. Is this normal?
Do i need to test again this cycle?:wacko:


----------



## disneybelle25

um ladies I would like to show you this...
it looks darker to the eye but it's definitely there
 



Attached Files:







P1010455.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NDH

I can see it on my iPod without enlarging! Congrats! What a lucky month this is! Lots of January/February babies around here!


----------



## Pinky12

Wow, Congratulations Naomi!! :happydance: The good luck is definitely spreading :hugs: so happy for you :hugs: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Pinky12

ooh, good temp again Wendy! Good luck for your appointment later :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Will have to try and make this a quick one as not having a lunch break today, working through so I can finish up early for hospital.

*Nat* I know that info you gave about CD21 bloods was for Sophie but thanks for that! I also need to get them done when AF arrives so I might have a chat to my doctor about it cause I don't think i'm a normal 14 day ovulator! x

*Brandy* Aww I know hun the waiting is horrible! Your Hubby probably just wants to make sure you are late. Roll on Friday! x

*Emma* Yeah my temps are looking fab but I really stupidly took a test this morning and got a BFN. Why did I go and test when I'm only 9dpo?! I know it's more than likely too early but it's really crashed my hopes for this month :( Never mind x

*Rachael* I knew your interview was Wednesday and I had a silly moment yesterday when I thought it was Wednesday! lol. Really hope it went well for you hun. Ahh your joining me in the 2ww! Hope we can both do it this month :) x

*Charlie* Hey hun! Hope you are having a fab holiday! What you like sneeking on here while you are away :haha: Yey for the peak!! The CBFM is set up so you automatically get two peaks so it's normal for it not to ask you to test. Get bding lady! x

*Naomi* Congratulations hunnie!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Did I not tell you not to count yourself out?? I am so so happy for you! You must be on cloud 9 x

*Adrienne* Hope your knee appointment went well hun :flower: x

Well best dash on with work, I will be back on later after I've been to the hospital x


----------



## Lea1984

*Wendy* :haha: My sky box is the same, Full!!! I love catching up on everything. I watched that film called The blind side yesterday.. It was so sad/happy!

Good Girl, Stay nice and still for your temp now. :rofl: Mine had been high and took a nose dive today, so :witch: is coming. I wouldn't mind, i have had the most fantastic preg symptoms and this kick has woken me up.. Oh I hate wanting a baby sooo much. Its heart breaking! But I have plenty of things to keep me busy so i'm fine about it...

I just read about your little bleeding 6dpo, omg hun that could be IB :happydance: i have everything crossed for you. Yes hun Implantation can happen any time from 6-12 DPO they say. I have just looked at your chart, its looking really good Mrs....:dust: 

Britans got talent!!! I love it.. How lovely is your Ex-hubby, that is really nice. Awe bless hubby, i'm sure you will both be happy soon once that :bfp: comes... :haha: i always come on and have a look hun, whether i get time to post, that is another story....
All you ever do is skive at work tut tut!!! you are naughty.... 

As for my OH hun, if you was here you'd understand why he did what he did. Social services didn't give him a choice, bcos he is her birth dad they said well you can just have her if her grandparents don't want her. He has known her 5 months, then all the things she done, he just couldn't take it anymore, he has allot on his plate at the mo, them all of a sudden he was responsible for bex..There is allot more to it... His parents are very very strict hun, i wouldn say she was spoilt. I have had drama today with social services so i have to take it a next level now and take her back myself and leave her there... I have no choice...

*Nat* Hey nice to see you on here.. Hope you are well & lil :baby:... Have you had a scan yet?

*Amy* Like i said before hun, i am so happy for you. Its nice to see the :bfp: coming in now... *Wendy is next * :winkwink: How cute is that, baby is due on OH Birthday.. Sorry to say though hun, more than likely :baby: will come late, first tend to go overdue... Its nice to know we all found out before Your OH did...:hugs:

*Emma* Oh No this is just the beginning, Gavins Mum will have everything for :baby: before you know it lol! Awe it is so sweet though. You really need to take it easy hun.. Will you *RELAX *. I bet everyone is sooooo happy for you both.. I wish you all the best.. I also cannot wait to see ur first scan..:hugs:

:wave: Brandy.. Its nice to have newbies come over to us.. I am sorry for your loss hun...:hugs: My Son is called Jaydan, he is nearly 11 now... I love that name, id never heard it before i had my son....I personally don't think that was your Af either. I would advise you to wait a short while, your body has been through allot hun, its best to wait a month min before you try agn, your body needs to recover. 

I would advise you to temp also, we will all help you with it... let us know and we can post all the info and where to start with it..
As for your cycle, you need to wait for your proper Af to come before you can count it as cd1... When you was last at the docs, did they check all your levels had gone back down to normal? We tend to pick up every little feeling as pass them off as preg signs, try and think positive, but don't read to much into things as it could be just your body hun.. I wish you the best, and hope you do get your :bfp: agn..:hugs:

*Amy* Awe Bless.. Id be very upset if my OH was like that. I'd find it hard to take in.. Men!!! Yes Mrs you tell them, just tell them how worried you are, get them to check everything is where it should be.:flower: You need to get as much rest now too lady, take things easy and let your body do the work...


*Adrienne* Hey Hun.. Yay for the break, you work so hard lady you deserve a little time off. Wow FS friday, time really does fly! How is your knee doing hun? I hope some of that dust comes to us all too hun...


*Naomi* Good for you girl, your not so disappointed when you don't test early. I have everything crossed your you all...:hugs:

*Sabrina* I'm Sorry your feeling rough today, I hope you feel better soon. I hate the first 2 days of the :witch: she really makes me feel like crap Massive :hugs: Hun.

*Shona* :wave: Stranger.... Nice to see you here agn.. You have been a stranger!!! I hope things are better though...

*Sophie* :happydance: Hello Hunni........ I have so missed you!!!:flower: Awe it sounds like things are still crazy for you hun.. 3 Op's.. I Hope you get the break you deserve soon, i wish i could make it all better for you hun i really do...:hugs: We will all get there soon i promise we will..... You need to keep coming and seeing us, we can help you though this stressful time... We missed you....:hugs:

*Still catching up i am... This post is from yesterday i just never go round to posting it, cos of the drama yesterday evening...

Ill finish my post later

I hope you all all well today my lovely ladies....*


----------



## NDH

Lea, I had a scan at 7 weeks, next one is in two weeks time for my NT scan.

Wendy, glad to have helped. And I don't think I said anything before but woohoo for ovulation! Finally you're getting somewhere!


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies, I hope we are all well today. :flower:

*Emma* Hey Hunni, i hope you are well and Gavin is taking good care of you.. Hows things with you? I hope your not working to hard..:winkwink:
This thread is picking up nicely now, :bfp: are so nice to see.. If you haven't already hun, you need to add them to the front page... My spotting has just started now, so got horrible pains :cry:.... 

OMG :wohoo: *Naomi*.... I am sooooo happy for you hunni!!!!:hugs: I Hope you are not going to leave us now hun... Happy & Healthy 9 months....:winkwink:


*Brandy* Hey Hun, I hope these signs are good for you hun, but at the same time due to what you and your body has been though, i wish against. I hope you don't take it in a bad way, its just your body really needs a little time to recover... I hope you don't take offence.. all the ladies will know where i'm coming from.. Massive :hugs: hun.... 

*Wendy* Hey hunni.... Awe my post i was doing yesterday was delayed, i have just posted it now, and on to this one lol.
I cant wait to hear about your appt, i hope all goes well, you temp is brill hun, things are looking really really positive...:flower: Boo for the smear hun....

English is going ok, i should have had my test on the 24th May, i just had to push it back due to everything. I will get back onto it now bex has gone, it will give me my time back, as she was very demanding!
No the :witch: has not come yet... She will be here today though, my temp has flew lower than it ever has, and i had cramps last night so shes coming.....


*Rachael* Hey hun.... Awe thanks hun, i'm sure it will all calm down now... I have a massive weight off my shoulders... I hope your interview goes well hunni...:flower: Excuse me lady, the way these :bfp: are coming in YES you will have yours this month...:winkwink:

*Charlie83* Hey Hun, Hope you are well... If you got your peak i hope you are having plenty of :sex: lol...

*Nat* Hey Hun, awe i didn't know, or maybe i forgot with all the stuff going on.. Awe did you Any pics? I hope your well.. :flower:

AFM: I took Bex to her Grandparents last night, against there wishes and the social workers. They didn't want to help me, they just wanted to tell me what to do. Well i took it out of every ones hands and took her home... The social worker was there and she was shocked to see me. The cheeky cow tried to belittle me, who the hell is she. I took on someone else's child bcos no one wanted to step in and do anything. I decided i couldn't help her and no one wanted to help me with her, so i took her back home where she had spent 12 years of her life. After a massive argument with The social worker i walked away. Bex was happy to be home, grandparents couldn't say anything bcos she is there responsibility as they have a care order for her i was in the right...

I'm just glad its over with, last night the social worker called me at 10pm, telling, yes telling me she was coming to get the rest of Bex stuff. OMG where is the respect there. I told her she cannot and i'm out, she said well i am still going to come. WTF!! I swear, we have had nothing but problems with them from day one, they don't know how to do there job in Salford. I have raised complaints about them. They have a bad reputation Salford Children Services. 

I feel sorry for kids that are in danger because they do nothing to help. A poor teenage girl died last year bcos of there failings, it could have been prevented. She wasn't the first and wont be the last. Salford have been all over the papers due to many cases or neglect and breaking confidentially rules.. I have never seen anything like it. Its like there not qualified to do the job.. I feel sorry for kids in the system i really do. How many kids are going to carry on being abused or even killed before they realise the staff is incompetent.. 

As for me today, i'm tired after everything, AF is well on her way to full flow and i feel like punching someone i am that moody lol.. I need a nice hot bath and to get in bed...


Hope everyone is well today.........:hugs:


----------



## charlie83

Thanks Wendy and Lea84!

We bd'd yesterday afternoon then again today! I used a little pre seed today but did'nt use the applicator, and a dollop of umm....sperm dropped out straight after! Sorry tmi! lol
Hopefully some stayed in there, it only takes 1!:winkwink:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Lea1984 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies, I hope we are all well today. :flower:
> 
> *Emma* Hey Hunni, i hope you are well and Gavin is taking good care of you.. Hows things with you? I hope your not working to hard..:winkwink:
> This thread is picking up nicely now, :bfp: are so nice to see.. If you haven't already hun, you need to add them to the front page... My spotting has just started now, so got horrible pains :cry:....
> 
> OMG :wohoo: *Naomi*.... I am sooooo happy for you hunni!!!!:hugs: I Hope you are not going to leave us now hun... Happy & Healthy 9 months....:winkwink:
> 
> *Brandy* Hey Hun, I hope these signs are good for you hun, but at the same time due to what you and your body has been though, i wish against. I hope you don't take it in a bad way, its just your body really needs a little time to recover... I hope you don't take offence.. all the ladies will know where i'm coming from.. Massive :hugs: hun....
> 
> *Wendy* Hey hunni.... Awe my post i was doing yesterday was delayed, i have just posted it now, and on to this one lol.
> I cant wait to hear about your appt, i hope all goes well, you temp is brill hun, things are looking really really positive...:flower: Boo for the smear hun....
> 
> English is going ok, i should have had my test on the 24th May, i just had to push it back due to everything. I will get back onto it now bex has gone, it will give me my time back, as she was very demanding!
> No the :witch: has not come yet... She will be here today though, my temp has flew lower than it ever has, and i had cramps last night so shes coming.....
> 
> 
> *Rachael* Hey hun.... Awe thanks hun, i'm sure it will all calm down now... I have a massive weight off my shoulders... I hope your interview goes well hunni...:flower: Excuse me lady, the way these :bfp: are coming in YES you will have yours this month...:winkwink:
> 
> *Charlie83* Hey Hun, Hope you are well... If you got your peak i hope you are having plenty of :sex: lol...
> 
> *Nat* Hey Hun, awe i didn't know, or maybe i forgot with all the stuff going on.. Awe did you Any pics? I hope your well.. :flower:
> 
> AFM: I took Bex to her Grandparents last night, against there wishes and the social workers. They didn't want to help me, they just wanted to tell me what to do. Well i took it out of every ones hands and took her home... The social worker was there and she was shocked to see me. The cheeky cow tried to belittle me, who the hell is she. I took on someone else's child bcos no one wanted to step in and do anything. I decided i couldn't help her and no one wanted to help me with her, so i took her back home where she had spent 12 years of her life. After a massive argument with The social worker i walked away. Bex was happy to be home, grandparents couldn't say anything bcos she is there responsibility as they have a care order for her i was in the right...
> 
> I'm just glad its over with, last night the social worker called me at 10pm, telling, yes telling me she was coming to get the rest of Bex stuff. OMG where is the respect there. I told her she cannot and i'm out, she said well i am still going to come. WTF!! I swear, we have had nothing but problems with them from day one, they don't know how to do there job in Salford. I have raised complaints about them. They have a bad reputation Salford Children Services.
> 
> I feel sorry for kids that are in danger because they do nothing to help. A poor teenage girl died last year bcos of there failings, it could have been prevented. She wasn't the first and wont be the last. Salford have been all over the papers due to many cases or neglect and breaking confidentially rules.. I have never seen anything like it. Its like there not qualified to do the job.. I feel sorry for kids in the system i really do. How many kids are going to carry on being abused or even killed before they realise the staff is incompetent..
> 
> As for me today, i'm tired after everything, AF is well on her way to full flow and i feel like punching someone i am that moody lol.. I need a nice hot bath and to get in bed...
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well today.........:hugs:

Congrats naomi very hppy for you .. n thanx wendyj .... and no i dont take affence to what you dais hun because i dont really wanna be pg right now after all i been through but at the same time if i am i will be happy but also scared..... but god has a plan for me and everyone else so i guess ill have to wait until friday n see what happens thanx for all the comments ladies hope everyone ttc gets there bfp soon....


----------



## Lea1984

You are right Charlie it only takes one.. Thousands of them would have been released anyway a lil bit escaping i'm sure is nothing...

I'm glad you don't take offence Brandy. I would be scared too hun if i were you too. Over 8 years i've been trying and nothing at all.... It is hard but not where near as hard as having a ms.. Massive :hug: to you. ..... Hunni can i ask you a question about your ms's? Are you ttc1?

You will get your :bfp: soon

I see you Amy & Emma & Naomi.. The 3 pregnant Ladies....... How are you all lol ?


----------



## LiLHotMommA

ummm about the sperm thing charlie 83 it isnt tmi thats hwat we r supposed to be here for is listen n be there for each other n on that not i have a question for all u ladies ..n it may be tmi but im gonna ask anyway ...lol uhm my hubby when he has orgasm he has like 5or 6 tablespoons a couple of times jus playin around we actually measured it and one time he even had like 13 tablespoons we had him tested because some say even though they are alot of sperm it may not be good so we had him checked an they said he produces alot more then most men and it is good sperm to get pg ... so here is the ??? ladies does your man have a lot of cum???? jus wondering how rare it is to have as much as him sometimes he dont have that much but 80% of the time he does have alot ...lol


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Lea1984 said:


> You are right Charlie it only takes one.. Thousands of them would have been released anyway a lil bit escaping i'm sure is nothing...
> 
> I'm glad you don't take offence Brandy. I would be scared too hun if i were you too. Over 8 years trying and nothing.... It is less sad than having a Ms.. Massive :hug:
> 
> Hunni can i ask you a question about your MS's?
> 
> You will get your :bfp: soon
> 
> I see you Amy & Emma & Naomi.. The 3 pregnant Ladies....... How are you all lol ?

 sure ask away hun if u was talkin to me still dont know everyone here lol.....


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all! 
Thanks for the congratulations!!:flower: It's been a funny old day!! Did another CB test, the digital one and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks so it's really really early days, I'm trying not to get too excited!!:cloud9:
Getting lots of cramping today, but maybe that is because I know it's real so I'm noticing it more! trying not to worry about it but im useless at keeping secrets and have already told my mum and dad, hubby's mum and dad and my best friend...oops!!:dohh:
I hope you don't mind me sticking around?? You ladies have been such a great support I would miss you if I disappeared!
wendy I hope your appointment went ok, do let us know what happened!!
lea, glad you put your foot down with bex, hopefully life will settle down a little more now! 
thanks littlehotmomma, i'm a bit shocked at the moment, all the women on my mums side for quite a few generations have all had fertility problems so i just thought it would affect me too so this was not expected! hope your body settles down hun:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope we are all ok today :hugs:

Princess Lea- :wave: hi hun. Yes I am here. I am having a nosey and a sit down trying to make myself feel better. Think I may of started with my morning sickness regardless of eating every few hours :haha: I have been feeling weird since 11.30am, was finally sick a little at about 1, ate a little and perked up and now I am going down hill again :( I will see how I am tomorrow anyway. Just hope I can hold it in for when we go and get the carpet for Pippins room later :haha:

Sorry to hear you have been through such a bad time but she is back where she belongs now! At least you and the oh can get yourselves back on track. It is lovely to have you back here :hugs:

Wendypops- Don't worry about your :bfn: this morning. 9 days is usually not enough for an egg to implant, they say you need at least 10 days. With your body being slightly out of sync it may take your little one a little bit longer to dig its way in. Only time will tell hun, you have been patient for so long. Fingers crossed for tonight (i'll send you a wee text as well :haha:)

Anyway, I am off to bed for an hour. Sorry to type and run :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

LiLHotMommA said:


> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> You are right Charlie it only takes one.. Thousands of them would have been released anyway a lil bit escaping i'm sure is nothing...
> 
> I'm glad you don't take offence Brandy. I would be scared too hun if i were you too. Over 8 years trying and nothing.... It is less sad than having a Ms.. Massive :hug:
> 
> Hunni can i ask you a question about your MS's?
> 
> You will get your :bfp: soon
> 
> I see you Amy & Emma & Naomi.. The 3 pregnant Ladies....... How are you all lol ?
> 
> sure ask away hun if u was talkin to me still dont know everyone here lol.....Click to expand...


Awe you will soon pick up with everyone. 

bfp aug 09 mc sep 09 ..... bfp Dec 10 mc jan 11 .... bfp Feb 11 mc April 11

I don't like to tal about these things bcos i see it is a very hard subject. 
I have never experienced a ms, but know many people who have.

Has your doctor said anything about them, and why they keep happening? I see a pattern going on! I'm sorry hunni, i just wanted to ask you.. Have you got any Children hun? :flower:


----------



## Pinky12

NAOMI- I had a lot of cramping in the first few weeks, especially when I was led down hun. It has eased off a bit now but its the tiredness that is killing me. Make sure you take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

disneybelle25 said:


> Hey all!
> Thanks for the congratulations!!:flower: It's been a funny old day!! Did another CB test, the digital one and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks so it's really really early days, I'm trying not to get too excited!!:cloud9:
> Getting lots of cramping today, but maybe that is because I know it's real so I'm noticing it more! trying not to worry about it but im useless at keeping secrets and have already told my mum and dad, hubby's mum and dad and my best friend...oops!!:dohh:
> I hope you don't mind me sticking around?? You ladies have been such a great support I would miss you if I disappeared!
> wendy I hope your appointment went ok, do let us know what happened!!
> lea, glad you put your foot down with bex, hopefully life will settle down a little more now!
> thanks littlehotmomma, i'm a bit shocked at the moment, all the women on my mums side for quite a few generations have all had fertility problems so i just thought it would affect me too so this was not expected! hope your body settles down hun:hugs:

thanx dineybelle , i hope so to lol...n i found out with my son who is now 2 and the last baby at 3 weeks to tha day ..lol... it does take a while to get to 8 weeks thats when i started to get more comfy with bein pg...lol.. but dont worry i to have a hard time not telling ppl ..lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Naomi :D

Lea, I'm glad things are going to have a chance to settle now that Bex is back with her grandparents.

The interview went OK I think. They said I would hear either today or tomorrow morning, but she seemed to think most likely today. It's now 5pm and nothing, so I'll more than likely hear tomorrow. I'm not holding out much hope though :(


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Lea1984 said:


> LiLHotMommA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> You are right Charlie it only takes one.. Thousands of them would have been released anyway a lil bit escaping i'm sure is nothing...
> 
> I'm glad you don't take offence Brandy. I would be scared too hun if i were you too. Over 8 years trying and nothing.... It is less sad than having a Ms.. Massive :hug:
> 
> Hunni can i ask you a question about your MS's?
> 
> You will get your :bfp: soon
> 
> I see you Amy & Emma & Naomi.. The 3 pregnant Ladies....... How are you all lol ?
> 
> sure ask away hun if u was talkin to me still dont know everyone here lol.....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe you will soon pick up with everyone.
> 
> bfp aug 09 mc sep 09 ..... bfp Dec 10 mc jan 11 .... bfp Feb 11 mc April 11
> 
> I don't like to tal about these things bcos i see it is a very hard subject.
> I have never experienced a ms, but know many people who have.
> 
> Has your doctor said anything about them, and why they keep happening? I see a pattern going on! I'm sorry hunni, i just wanted to ask you.. Have you got any Children hun? :flower:Click to expand...

no they still dont know why!! it really errrckks me they dont know but they r gonna run tests on me more this month to see what it could be it is freaking me out i may be pg already n they wont get to findout if something is wrong n yea i have 3 boys but i was married before n now i am remarried and we have one lil boy together but he wants a lil brother or sister for himalso besides my 2 ... anyway i have 3 boys i dunno what is wrong with me i wish they could tell me.... the one i found out i was pg in aug i was 7 weeks mc naterally then the one for december to jan was 6 wks pg then this last one i was almost 11 weeks pg n the baby jus stopped growing and its heart stopped they said around 8 weeks ... im fine to talk about it it makes me feel better knowing that most ladies on here know what i am going through ....


----------



## Lea1984

:wave: Emma & Naomi.... :flower:

Emma Hunni... I am sooo still smiling at your :bfp: i can't stop thinking bout our talks a while back, i knew it would come soon... Awe i wish i could make you feel better hunni, but ya know what its all for the best cause a little baby Em & Gav...:hugs: Try some Ginger Biscuits hun, see if they help you.. Good girl you get some sleep, hopefully you will feel much better when you wake.:flower:

Awe thx hun.... Yes shes back home now, me and OH can try and work things out. Plus i can get my head back into my English Course work...

Naomi - Believe it hunni you are pregnant....:happydance: Its soooo lovely to see them lines hun..
I would be the same hun, i'd tell my close family too, i wouldn't be able to eep it quiet. YES!!!!! Please do stay with us, don't leave us now. If you have any questions fire away, saying that though, its been 11 years since i was pregnant, & gave birth, but hey you may want to ask something... 

God i feel old... are me and Arlene the only ones here that have kids? :dohh: i forgot!!!!


*Wendy* I'm sorry for your :bfn: too.. But come on lady 9dpo is way tooo early for you to be testing.. Not that i'm any better, i was the same too.. It will come for you hun.. Just like it did Em..:hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Rachael1981 said:


> Congratulations Naomi :D
> 
> Lea, I'm glad things are going to have a chance to settle now that Bex is back with her grandparents.
> 
> The interview went OK I think. They said I would hear either today or tomorrow morning, but she seemed to think most likely today. It's now 5pm and nothing, so I'll more than likely hear tomorrow. I'm not holding out much hope though :(

Thx hun! Hey we will have less of that negative talk lady.... New Home... New Job.... New Baby... 3 Positives....

Hope you are well.. How are things with OH family doing? :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky12

Rachael, less of the negative attitude lol. They have probably just got busy with something, happens to me all the time at work. There is a lot of good luck going on in this thread atm so hopefully some will rub off on you for the job and baby. Huge :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Things are good thanks, his mum came to visit on Monday. 

I honestly don't think I have a chance as they do a credit check and thanks to the ex who was a psycho refusing to allow me money to pay my car finance, credit card, car insurance and contract mobile bill I think I'm pretty much screwed


----------



## Lea1984

LiLHotMommA said:


> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiLHotMommA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> You are right Charlie it only takes one.. Thousands of them would have been released anyway a lil bit escaping i'm sure is nothing...
> 
> I'm glad you don't take offence Brandy. I would be scared too hun if i were you too. Over 8 years trying and nothing.... It is less sad than having a Ms.. Massive :hug:
> 
> Hunni can i ask you a question about your MS's?
> 
> You will get your :bfp: soon
> 
> I see you Amy & Emma & Naomi.. The 3 pregnant Ladies....... How are you all lol ?
> 
> sure ask away hun if u was talkin to me still dont know everyone here lol.....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe you will soon pick up with everyone.
> 
> bfp aug 09 mc sep 09 ..... bfp Dec 10 mc jan 11 .... bfp Feb 11 mc April 11
> 
> I don't like to tal about these things bcos i see it is a very hard subject.
> I have never experienced a ms, but know many people who have.
> 
> Has your doctor said anything about them, and why they keep happening? I see a pattern going on! I'm sorry hunni, i just wanted to ask you.. Have you got any Children hun? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no they still dont know why!! it really errrckks me they dont know but they r gonna run tests on me more this month to see what it could be it is freaking me out i may be pg already n they wont get to findout if something is wrong n yea i have 3 boys but i was married before n now i am remarried and we have one lil boy together but he wants a lil brother or sister for himalso besides my 2 ... anyway i have 3 boys i dunno what is wrong with me i wish they could tell me.... the one i found out i was pg in aug i was 7 weeks mc naterally then the one for december to jan was 6 wks pg then this last one i was almost 11 weeks pg n the baby jus stopped growing and its heart stopped they said around 8 weeks ... im fine to talk about it it makes me feel better knowing that most ladies on here know what i am going through ....Click to expand...

Oh i get you now! So you already have 3 kids... I know there is many cases of continuous ms where there is a problem with your womb. But you have carried 3 babies full term so could be something deeper than that..

What test have your Doc/Hospital done? You really need to give your body a rest to fully recover from the trauma its been though.. :hugs:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Lea1984 said:


> LiLHotMommA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiLHotMommA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea1984 said:
> 
> 
> You are right Charlie it only takes one.. Thousands of them would have been released anyway a lil bit escaping i'm sure is nothing...
> 
> I'm glad you don't take offence Brandy. I would be scared too hun if i were you too. Over 8 years trying and nothing.... It is less sad than having a Ms.. Massive :hug:
> 
> Hunni can i ask you a question about your MS's?
> 
> You will get your :bfp: soon
> 
> I see you Amy & Emma & Naomi.. The 3 pregnant Ladies....... How are you all lol ?
> 
> sure ask away hun if u was talkin to me still dont know everyone here lol.....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe you will soon pick up with everyone.
> 
> bfp aug 09 mc sep 09 ..... bfp Dec 10 mc jan 11 .... bfp Feb 11 mc April 11
> 
> I don't like to tal about these things bcos i see it is a very hard subject.
> I have never experienced a ms, but know many people who have.
> 
> Has your doctor said anything about them, and why they keep happening? I see a pattern going on! I'm sorry hunni, i just wanted to ask you.. Have you got any Children hun? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no they still dont know why!! it really errrckks me they dont know but they r gonna run tests on me more this month to see what it could be it is freaking me out i may be pg already n they wont get to findout if something is wrong n yea i have 3 boys but i was married before n now i am remarried and we have one lil boy together but he wants a lil brother or sister for himalso besides my 2 ... anyway i have 3 boys i dunno what is wrong with me i wish they could tell me.... the one i found out i was pg in aug i was 7 weeks mc naterally then the one for december to jan was 6 wks pg then this last one i was almost 11 weeks pg n the baby jus stopped growing and its heart stopped they said around 8 weeks ... im fine to talk about it it makes me feel better knowing that most ladies on here know what i am going through ....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i get you now! So you already have 3 kids... I know there is many cases of continuous ms where there is a problem with your womb. But you have carried 3 babies full term so could be something deeper than that..
> 
> What test have your Doc/Hospital done? You really need to give your body a rest to fully recover from the trauma its been though.. :hugs:Click to expand...

yea they have done some kind of tests to make sure me n hubby dont have some gene problems n make sure we r a match make sure i dont have an rh problem and some kinda test to make sure i can carry a baby witch they said everything looks fine the only thing they found with the last mc was that she had a heart problem her heart didnt develop right so it jus stopped beating ....


----------



## WendyJ

Hi guys, just a quick post from me to let you know how it went at hospital. My head is spinning a bit right now so i'm just going to have a relaxing night. 

Well I had my scan, man how desperate I was for the toilet it was unreal! She said I am certainly showing the characteristics of PCOS. She said she didn't even need to do the internal camera as she could diagnose just from what she could see on the scan screen. She said not to worry as she has scanned so many pregnant ladies with PCOS so in her opinion it doesn't necessarily cause problems with conceiving. She said the good thing was she could see a nice juicy follicle on the screen so from that I take it i've got an egg ripening. My only concern is i thought from my temps i'd already ovulated?? So maybe I haven't but I will soon. Either that or it's the next one getting ready. Who knows, i'm confused! She says she will send the results off to my doctor who should get them in seven days so I'm going to have to wait a week or two and then go and have a chat with my own doctor, see where to go from there.

Right i'm off for some food and a relax. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## LiLHotMommA

WendyJ said:


> Hi guys, just a quick post from me to let you know how it went at hospital. My head is spinning a bit right now so i'm just going to have a relaxing night.
> 
> Well I had my scan, man how desperate I was for the toilet it was unreal! She said I am certainly showing the characteristics of PCOS. She said she didn't even need to do the internal camera as she could diagnose just from what she could see on the scan screen. She said not to worry as she has scanned so many pregnant ladies with PCOS so in her opinion it doesn't necessarily cause problems with conceiving. She said the good thing was she could see a nice juicy follicle on the screen so from that I take it i've got an egg ripening. My only concern is i thought from my temps i'd already ovulated?? So maybe I haven't but I will soon. Either that or it's the next one getting ready. Who knows, i'm confused! She says she will send the results off to my doctor who should get them in seven days so I'm going to have to wait a week or two and then go and have a chat with my own doctor, see where to go from there.
> 
> Right i'm off for some food and a relax. Talk to you all later :flower: x

hopefully u will get your results soon i hope everything goes well for you .....


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Naomi healthy and happy 9 months. These past few weeks have been quite exciting.

Arlene hope you're doing well.

Lea hang in there girl. I know you're having a tough time with everything, but you will come out on top because you are a very strong woman.

Wendy I'm glad you're starting to get some answers, and the week will go back quick and you'll have even more answers.

Sophie glad to hear from you. Hope things are going well for you.

Brandy hang in there. I know it's tough, but time will go by before you know it.

And to all the other ladies I hope things are going well.

AFM had my knee appointment today and the doctor was great. Going to have physical therapy and have some xrays done of my right knee. So it looks like I have a DR. who is committed to getting me to be pain free. FS appointment is one day away can't wait to meet with the DR. and here what she has to say. Other than that not much else to report. I'll check in later.


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone's doing well! Just a quick update, as I'm about to head to bed. I slept horribly last night, as DH wasn't home. I probably won't sleep well till he's home tonight, as we're having severe storms. Not as much here as in Massachusetts where he is right now.

Doing pretty well. I basically don't even feel pregnant. Except for the tiredness and the always hungry feeling. I felt a little sick today while eating my fruit salad. I managed to finish it, and then was hungry not even an hour later. I seriously am craving vegetables though. Like cucumbers and carrots with ranch dressing. I will be getting some to bring to our hotel this weekend. All my cramping stopped. It's worrying because I had cramping from 4 weeks all the way up to when we found out about the m/c last time. I just can't wait for Tuesday so I can get the confirmation from the doctor. 

Hope everyone had a good night! 

Naomi - Congrats on the BFP! What's your est. due date?? This is def turning into a lucky thread!! Much more to come that's for sure!!


----------



## Lea1984

Morning Ladies lol.... Jus a quick one from me, im going bed its 04.34 am

I knew it Wendy.. You are just like me now.. Many people do get preg with Pcos but some find it very hard to get preg.. Silly womens comment... 

I'm be on to post proper tomoz.. Nyt Nyt ladies..


----------



## disneybelle25

O Wendy, at least you are starting to get some answers now and in a week will be able to talk things through with your dr.

Amy, my est due date is 5th February according to the internet but going to the doctors tomorrow so will get a confirmed date then! I'm not sleeping very well either, keep cramping and woke up at half 6 wide awake, which is so not like me lol!!

Thanks adrienne, I'm trying not to get too excited as it is still so very early but do feel on :cloud9:. 

Really feel for you Rachael, my ex husband was a bit of a psycho too and I had many financial and other issues when he left me, it doesn't follow you round forever though, hopefully they will see past all that, I do hope you get on ok!

This really has turned out to be a lucky thread, sending out lots of :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## xarlenex

Hello everyone..Congrats to Amy and Naomi! :happydance:

Thanks for asking after me ladies :hugs: unfortunately AF showed the following day. So 3 days late, in a way i'm glad that she waited till after we'd done the sea things as I dont think I would have been very confident going into the water then. Holiday was absolutely fantastic, really missed Kyle though! Very glad we're away with him a week on monday as I feel guilty as! :blush: Anyone been to the Green Caves in Lanzarote? I'll post a pic I took there, beautiful! 

Wendy sorry for the confusion..I flew with Ryanair and you've got to check in before you get to the airport anywhere up to 15 days beforehand, so I didnt actually leave till yesterday. 

Anyway, going to make up for lost time with Kyle and we're going swimming, emptying the suitcases will just have to wait! :haha:

Hopefully get on tonight to do a proper post while Kyles in bed and OH is at cadets. :hugs: to everyone, missed yous!!

xx


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

*Arlene*- Glad to see you back and sorry to hear about the horrible :witch: At least you got to enjoy your holiday more though. Hope you have fun swimming today :hugs:

*Wendypops*- Huge :hugs: hun. As I said in my text, at least you know now. What is going on is still a mystery but I am sure the docs will be able to help out in the next few weeks :hugs:
*
Naomi*- I wasn't sleeping well either, I have had a few nights decent sleep but I kept on waking up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep and would lay there for hours with cramps. Luckily they have now gone but morning sickness has now kicked in which was a lovely wake up call this morning!! Best of luck for the next 8 months hun :flower:

*Amy*- I didnt feel pregnant until the last few days. The past few weeks all I have done is feel tired and run down and want to eat every few hours. I found that the more I ate the more energy it gave me to go on with my day to day events. Hope you start sleeping better soon :hugs:

*Adrienne*- Hope you fs appointment goes well tomorrow and glad your getting something done with your knee. There is nothing worse when doctors dont listen to you. :happydance: for a pain free knee :hugs:

Well I am still feeling crappy this morning as nausea has well and truely kicked in. I have only been sick once but spent quite some time wretching with no effect. There is plenty of food in me so I don't know why mu body wretches and doesn't actually be sick!! Oh well, I suppose its more real now!! Time to get to work :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Thanks so much for all the messages, they meant a lot and Emma thanks for the texts hun, they were greatly appreciated :flower: I had a wee cry last night and told my hubby he had married a dud :cry: Of course he snapped me out of it. It just happened to be when I get told I have pcos he gets a text from a good friend saying he was going to be a Daddy. Great way to make me feel worse! Hubby is still convinced I could be pregnant now as yet again my temp shot up this morning but I think if I was she would have seen something on the scan. Who knows. I went round and told my Dad last night and he was gutted, said our family had been through enough without this :cry: I know he would love a grandchild so I wont give up. I feel a lot better today and have a more positive outlook. What is the point in letting it get me down, I just need to tackle it head on and do what I have to do to get my BFP! x

*Emma* Aww hun, morning sickness must be the pits but at least you are believing you are pregnant now :haha: Did you tell your director? x

*Arlene* Lovely to have you back hunnie and so glad you had a fab holiday. That sucks that the witch showed up but on to a new cycle and fingers crossed we can both do it this time round :flower: Have a fab time swimming with Kyle, i'm sure you will x

*Naomi* In no way are you allowed to leave us lady! We are a wee family here and we will stick together through it all :flower: Let us know how it goes at the doctors. What was your hubby's reaction to the news? x

*Lea* I know we have a lot in common hun but did I really need to have your PCOS too :haha: I don't care what it takes I will get my BFP as will you! We are fighters and deserve it :flower: x

*Amy* Glad your keeping well hun, just make sure you get enough rest. I don't envy you living their with all the storms, as much as I like watching them I couldn't live in America where you get them so extreme all the time. Hope it's calmed down now :flower: x

*Adrienne* So glad your knee appointment went well, sounds like you have a good doctor! Can't wait to hear how you get on tommorow at your FS appointment x

*Brandy* Thanks hun, hopefully I will find out more in a week or two. Well only one more day to hold out until you test! Keep us posted! x

*Rachael* Have you heard anything back about the job? Why would they check your credit report? It's none of their damn business! Whether you or your ex had a good or bad report it doesn't effect whether you can do a job well or not. Hope it's good news for you hun x

Well I best get on. Talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy :hugs:

You're not a dud and there are plenty of people with PCOS that get pregnant so please don't despair! If you were pregnant already then it wouldn't necessarily have shown on the scan, in fact I think it would be unlikely it would!

I've not heard anything about the job yet, no. They do a credit background check as it's insurance, and I guess they need to check that someone isn't going to commit fraud. I just wish they would hurry up and let me know. If I've not got it then fine, I can look for something else. If I have, then I need to go shopping as it's business dress Mon-Thurs and I only own jeans! Oh and one pair of black trousers :dohh:


----------



## Pinky12

Aw Wendypops- :hugs: your definitely not a dud Mrs!! Your welcome hunni, what are friends for. I wanted you to know we are all behind you :hugs: Now that they know what it is they are able to help you overcome it. I have a friend who has PCOS and she has had a child so it WILL happen for you!!

I don't feel too bad with the ms at the minute but I have had 4 glasses of water, a banana, 2 slices of wholemeal bread, a cherry scone and an apple already! Hopefully it will stay down! It definitely feels real, I was scared yesterday that it wasn't going to come back today and now I wish it hadn't :haha: I was meant to be seeing my director today but he has had to reschedule as he is too busy for me again. I will be seeing him next Tuesday now.... well we will see :haha:

Rachael- I really hope you get the job hun. You would be surprised at credit checks, I thought my dad would have one when he came into financial trouble when his own business went under, they closed his bank account and everything and he can still get credit now. Hope you hear soon :hugs: I saw a beautiful husky this morning and it reminded me of you :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks for your optimism, but I just checked my emails and there was an email saying that I was unsuccessful as there were other applicants that better met their criteria. Guess I keep looking then.


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Thanks hun, hubby said the same that nothing would show as early as 9dpo in a scan. We shall see I guess, I do love seeing my high temps though lol. Aww i'm sorry about the job hun but there will be others! With every interview you gain a bit more experience of how to handle them.You will get one soon i've no doubt about it x

*Emma* Yeah you're right, there is loads of folk get pregnant with it, I just need to continue with my weightloss and keep a PMA! I wish I could eat as healthily as you Mrs! I love pasta and cheese etc too much, probably why i'm heavier than I should be! x


----------



## disneybelle25

o rachael :hugs: :hugs: im gutted for you hun. at least you know now and can start looking for something else. The right job is out there for youxx

Wendy, you are not a dud goodness me, I have a friend with pcos and she now has a 1 year old daughter so pregnancy is not out the question at all!:hugs: and like rachael said if your temps are high and it is the very early stages it may not have shown up, and if your not you know you have got an egg on it's way :thumbup: it's good to cry sometimes tho, it helps get it out your system!
Thanks for letting me stay lol. told mum first who screamed and jumped round the room, hubby had the opposite reaction lol, I couldn't wait so told him over the phone and he went very quiet and was shocked but is really pleased now!!

afm i can't keep off this site lol and not feeling a little sick although think that is because I am hungry lol:haha:


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops- Believe me I never used to eat healthy, its something that little Pippin must be doing to me as I never even used to drink water!! My diet was never awful but it wasn't great either. I also thought with me eating so much I may aswell snack on fruit, although I am making some cakes later :haha:

Rachael- Sorry to hear hun. I got unofficailly told over the weekend I had a job with a company once and 5 days later I recieved a letter saying I had been unsuccesful with the job. I found out that the md of the company told everyone 2 days after my interview they had to make cut backs so they dropped the position I went for. What a kick in the face!! Hope you find something else soon :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies... :flower:

*Emma* - Awe bless u hunni... Now its all real... hopefully it will pass. My friend who was staying with me when she was pregnant was terrible with her sickness, but at the same time she would just wrench allot.. Just keep doing what you are doing hunni you will be fine, and hopefully it will pass.. Keep eating small amount of food, stock up on ginger!!!:hugs:

*Brandy *- I hope you get answers soon.. You are obviously one strong lady. :flower:

*Adrienne *- Thx Hun, your so nice... Glad your Knee appt went well tomoz is FS appt.. Cant wait to hear what they say too.. Your :bfp: will be here in no time...:hugs:

*Amy *- Awe hun, I hope your ok!.. I used to be like that, not be able to sleep without my OH... Not everyone feels pregnant hence the reason people can go half or full term without knowing.. You will do soon once you see your bump...
I believe most of our symptoms are in our head tbh we pick at every little thing.. I never had any sickness throughout my pregnancy.. As for hunger lol its just an excuse to eat :rofl: 

*Wendy *- Awe hunni...:hugs: don't say things like that... Pcos isnt that bad, it is very popular... I know how you feel though hun... There are different stages to pcos hun... They can help you now.... The thing with me hun, my dr asked me if i wanted help with the pcos or Fertility, they are not going to do anything about my pcos bcos i wanted help with fertility... Just wait and see what your doc says... dont you dare say your a dud... :flower: I never want to hear that agn!!!! Your temp is way tooo high not to be a good sign... wow!

The lady wouldnt have seen anything on the scan hun, its wayyyyyyyy toooo soon.. they can just about see something at 6 weeks...
:haha: Are you sure your not my secret sister.... We are way to alike... Remember having pcos is not the end of the world... There is so much they can do now. at lease you know, you could have gone another year hun, but you pushed and got answers... They can regulate your cycle now and help with ov if thats what may be the prob.. Or you may be preg already.......:hugs:

*Naomi *- Hey Girl... Awe bless.. all you lovely ladies with baby cramping and i have :witch: cramping lol.. Do ya want to swap!!!!!! :winkwink:
I hope you feel at ease soon hun...:hugs:

*Arlene *- :wave: Glad u had a fab holiday.. I'm sorry the ugly :witch: came.. Awe i didn't know Kyle didn't go with you. Bet you missed him like mad.. At lease you get to spend time with him now..:flower:


*Rachael *- Hey Hun.. I'm sorry you didn't get the job hun, but keep your chin up and keep smiling.. Think positive hun. There is a job out there just for you...:flower:

Afm.. I'm not too bad, CD2 and what a cow she is today, sorry for tmi..... but passed a massive clot that freaked me out yet agn!!! Omg i hate being a women sometimes... I called college to make arrangements for the course in Sept.. On to completing my English now... Wow the weather is a scorcher..

How is everyone today?


----------



## LiLHotMommA

WendyJ said:


> Morning all! Thanks so much for all the messages, they meant a lot and Emma thanks for the texts hun, they were greatly appreciated :flower: I had a wee cry last night and told my hubby he had married a dud :cry: Of course he snapped me out of it. It just happened to be when I get told I have pcos he gets a text from a good friend saying he was going to be a Daddy. Great way to make me feel worse! Hubby is still convinced I could be pregnant now as yet again my temp shot up this morning but I think if I was she would have seen something on the scan. Who knows. I went round and told my Dad last night and he was gutted, said our family had been through enough without this :cry: I know he would love a grandchild so I wont give up. I feel a lot better today and have a more positive outlook. What is the point in letting it get me down, I just need to tackle it head on and do what I have to do to get my BFP! x
> 
> *Emma* Aww hun, morning sickness must be the pits but at least you are believing you are pregnant now :haha: Did you tell your director? x
> 
> *Arlene* Lovely to have you back hunnie and so glad you had a fab holiday. That sucks that the witch showed up but on to a new cycle and fingers crossed we can both do it this time round :flower: Have a fab time swimming with Kyle, i'm sure you will x
> 
> *Naomi* In no way are you allowed to leave us lady! We are a wee family here and we will stick together through it all :flower: Let us know how it goes at the doctors. What was your hubby's reaction to the news? x
> 
> *Lea* I know we have a lot in common hun but did I really need to have your PCOS too :haha: I don't care what it takes I will get my BFP as will you! We are fighters and deserve it :flower: x
> 
> *Amy* Glad your keeping well hun, just make sure you get enough rest. I don't envy you living their with all the storms, as much as I like watching them I couldn't live in America where you get them so extreme all the time. Hope it's calmed down now :flower: x
> 
> *Adrienne* So glad your knee appointment went well, sounds like you have a good doctor! Can't wait to hear how you get on tommorow at your FS appointment x
> 
> *Brandy* Thanks hun, hopefully I will find out more in a week or two. Well only one more day to hold out until you test! Keep us posted! x
> 
> *Rachael* Have you heard anything back about the job? Why would they check your credit report? It's none of their damn business! Whether you or your ex had a good or bad report it doesn't effect whether you can do a job well or not. Hope it's good news for you hun x
> 
> Well I best get on. Talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x

trust me wendyj ill def keep you posted ...lol im about to screambecause he wont let me test today...lol


----------



## LiLHotMommA

thank you lea1984 i have become a lil strong but im begging him to let me go buy a pg test today i about had him give in but then he said ahhh one more day wont kill ya but really it is..lol i called my obgyn and they said that these symptoms could be my body getting back to normal n if i dont have af by next week to come in but if i get a bfp i guees ill call n let them know n my dr, is gonna be upset because they told me to wait one or two cycles will they really jump on me im scared they will be mean to me over it .....


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Brandy... Yes you should wait to test, its only one more day! :flower:
It certainly could be hun, your body is trying to recover from what has happened.. Your symptoms may just be your body getting back to the way it should be... ( i really hope so hun) 

Yes docs are right, you should be waiting a while bcos your body needs to heal, and go back to the way it was before the pregnancy. Your not giving yourself time to go back to normal, in a way they need to make you aware of how important it is to wait, especially in your case bcos it has happened 1 too many times.. You have to think about your health and your other babies, its like it has become an obsession to conceive agn so soon after your loss. You should cherish the babies you already have and let yourself fix, it wont do that it you keep ignoring your docs wishes.. I have seen so many people do this.. you have to slow down...:flower:

I know this is going to come across harsh, but hun you have to think about what you are putting yourself through. If i was your doc i would go mad at you and tell you straight. I'm just a very honest, open person.

After so many MS you must be feeling low, ( that is normal ) but at the same time you already have little ones, you need to be sane, and there for them. if your going through ms's you need time to grieve, but looks like you are straight back in there not thinking bout your health and the damage you are doing to your metal state of mind, you may or may not see what your doing but eventually you will... Please seriously think about waiting for a few cycles to let your body recover hun....:hugs:

I know wanting a baby is heart wrenching, my son jaydan is nearly 11, i have been ttc well over 8 years with no sign of any :bfp: it is sooooo hard. But one thing hun, that keeps me going is, i already have one beautiful child. I am blessed.. No everyone has that opportunity. U have 3 beautiful kids too, is it that important to conceive right now? 

Please don't take any of what i have said to heart.. ask the ladies on here i am just very honest, and really care for people...:hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

well ladies i am just about to sit down and watch 'the other boelyn girl' do love a bit of tudor raunch!!!
have a lovely evening everyone :flower:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi guys, thanks so much for the suppport. I've been feeling pretty crappy today cause every one of my friends I have told have been like oh shit, that's not good. Whereas on here you's have been telling me it can and will happen for me which is more what I need to hear! :hugs: I will not give up hope! x

*Naomi* Aww your Mum sounds a hoot! haha. Love the reaction. You enjoy your show hun, i've never heard of that one x

*Emma* Aww I could really murder a cake right now! lol. I have to try and not to bake cause I end up eating the cake mixture too :haha: x

*Lea* Thank you so much hunnie, you've got a way with words that always makes me feel better :hugs: I'm just sick of hearing the scare stories, like that if I do get pregnant I have a 65% chance of a miscarriage, after i heard that I googled it and found a website that said the same thing :( Like you say though there is different stages and this is probably the most extreme case of PCOS. I will just have to see what the doc says I suppose. Hopefully now Bex is back where she belongs your life is calming down a bit. You focus on your english hun, you'll feel so much better once you get it done and out the way x

*Brandy* Try not to worry about things too much the now hun cause you just don't know what's happening. Take a test tomorrow and then decide where to go from there. No point in worrying about what your doctor will say when you don't know if you are pregnant. :hugs: to you hun, I hope you get the answer you want x

Well i'm going to get off to my bed. I'm shattered. Speak to all you lovely ladies tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

Awe *Wendy * Hun that is so lovely thank you! :flower:

I know they are your friends hun, but please, just by that comment says they know nothing about pcos, they are ill educated on the subject. People hear pcos and automatically think no kids. Its a condition that can be managed Many people in the world have it and conceive naturally. Then we have people who need that extra stimulation from clomid or Metformin..

I have been told i cannot have Metformin bcos it will make me lose weight, and them my bmi would be too low.. but clomid i can..

I believe we have too much testosterone.. we're men :rofl: 
on a serious note though hunni, i see now why my Doc wanted me to go on the pill it stop ovaries from producing too much testosterone. But at the same time, stops you getting pregnant!

Hunni we have answers now, we are on the path going forward, what ever hurdles that get in the way now can be overcome... U have no kids hun so all types of fertility is open to you all of them, so without out a doubt, if you have the worse case of pcos (god for bid) you have a all options of fertility treatments... :happydance: you will do it hun, you will have a :baby: if not twins... Don't let anyone get you down, or put a bad downer on you... 2012 babies we said... we meant it...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

nyt nyt hun


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend. Anyone up to anything nice. :hugs:

Speak to you later :flower:


----------



## babysimpson

Moring Girls,

*DisneyBelle* Congrats on the BFP. Quite a few of you expecting now.

*Wendy* Yes I keep up the Zumba 3 classes a week but not done any since last week due to this bug which I still have. Back at work because the boss moans if I'm off at all. Been vomiting with it which has thankfully stopped but still having problems eating. You are not a dud, it's just taking a longer to catch that forever baby but you will catch it.

*Lea* Hope you're feeling better now that all the chaos has died now a little. I don't normally get any cramps etc with af (well not bad ones) but I've picked up a bug and it's a nightmare. 2 other people at my work have had it too so it's doing the rounds.

Hope everybody else is doing well.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! What a gorgeous day we are having here, so wish I was off. Hope you are all getting this lovely weather too.

*Lea* They can give me the pills! I would happily take them to help me lose weight at the same time lol. Have you ever tried Clomid or anything? I'm assuming I don't have the worst case of PCOS when she said she could see a nice juicy follicle, so my body is doing something right! I really hope we do both get our BFP's soon, it would be fab if everyone on here got their 2012 babies :flower: x 

*Emma* Morning hun! Hope you're well and the sickness is easing :flower: I've heard a lot of people say ginger snaps help too, you should give it a go. I've got a barbeque tomorrow at ex hubby's house. There's a whole gang of us going so should be a good laugh if the weather stays nice. Only problem is I can't decide whether I should drink or not, :shrug: hmm x

*Sabrina* Thanks hun, i've been trying for ten months now so i'm hoping my little longer will be almost over :haha: I was going to say I hope you're not doing your Zumba when you're feeling poorly, just rest up after work. Bosses do my head in! You shouldn't have to work but always feel like you have to go in. My boss makes me feel the same. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: x 

Well i'm at work so best get on with it lol. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Hey *Wendypops*- I am better today thank you. It is a lot easier than yesterday but still feeling quite nauseous. I had the ginger biscuits next to the bed this morning ready to go and hadn't even opened my eyes before I had one in my mouth and then some crackers :haha: It took me about 2 hours to get up and going but it has eased now where as yesterday it didnt until about 7pm :(

Hope you have a lovely BBQ tomorrow. The weather is meant to stay nice for tomorrow so you should have a good time. I know what you mean about the drinking hun, its completely up to you.

Well this weekend I have a chaotic house to try and put straight and family coming and going. Hopefully our friend is coming tonight to fit Pippin's carpet for us so Gav can put all the furniture back in there. Not long left until the weekend Wendypops :happydance:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies :flower:

OOOOOH Happy Blueberry *Emma *hun :flower: How are you today Mrs? I feel sorry for you working in this HOT weather.. Apart from your hormonal Rant i hope you and baby are well... It is aweful being pregnant in this heat, i was heavily preggers in summer and boi was it hard....

lol at ginger biscuit waiting for you this morning. Sounds like you have a busy weekend, you need to be relaxing lady, let Gavin look after you.. I'm not up to anything this weekend just boring as per...

Hey *Wendy *Hun lol @ pills i wouldn't mind losing a stone tbh, i have put weight on the last few months, the only good thing is i have gone up a cup size :rofl: I would like the keep them this way, them i couldn't crave a boob job lol.. I'm now a c!!!!!

No hun, i have never tried anything yet, if i would have gone to my FS appt maybe they would have given me some.. On a break now from ttc so guess i wont be taking anything either.. I agree with you hun, Here is too all the 2012 babies all us ladies will have..

*Sabrina * Thx hun, things have calmed down in many ways, but still have allot of things to work though now! I'm just trying to take each day as it comes... Awe hun, i hope you feel better soon, if you have weather like ours i really feel for you, there is nothing worse than being ill in hot weather, well saying that yeh being pregnant lol..

Oh i love zumba on my kinect, its so much fun! I wish i could go to a class, it would be fun...

Well as for me, i'm just sat in my kitchen at my table with my patio doors wide open, the heat is amazing. If i go out in it ill end up Black lol i catch the sun sooo easy, I go from mixed race to black in summer... My poor son stays white with a tiny tiny hint of colour Bless him..

Still no luck on the job front, I need a job sooo bad. When i think about this weather and working it annoys me, but i need one i just cant win.

I managed to get stuck back into my English last night, wow i didn't realise how much i had to do :growlmad: 'Ill get there eventually. 
Me and OH are still very lost, i really don't know what's going to happen with us. :nope: i just wish things would chill out on that front. I miss the way we were together...

Hope all you ladies are well... :flower:


----------



## babysimpson

Well thought I could cope with some lunch today but boy was I wrong! Have ended up taking a painkiller, ibuprofen and 2 rennie tablets just to stop myself from being sick. I keep telling myself there are people a lot worse off and I've only got 2 more hours to endure before I can go home and curl up. I think if I was pregnant, I would be going crazy. Having the bug is bad enough without added morning sickness, hormonal chaos and everything else that pregnancy likes to mess up lol


----------



## Pinky12

I sympathise Sabrina, I have ibs and a lactose intolerance and I am meant to take pills every time I eat to stop me from having cramps, vomiting and diarrhea so I know exactly where you are coming from. Make sure you curl up in bed when you get home.

Do you usually have problems with indigestion type symptoms. If so the docs can give you a pill for 24 hour relief from it to save taking loads of rennies called lanzaprazol (think that's how you spell it) and it does work wonders x


----------



## babysimpson

Thanks *Emma* but I've never had problems before. I have found out that 3 other people at work have had the same thing so it's definitely a bug that's doing the rounds. One poor girl has a wedding to go to tomorrow (her best friend's) but she's too sick to attend.

Thankfully only 10 minutes left then I can go home and curl up.


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Well ladies i took a pg test this morning and it was a very very very faint line to make it a bfp so i dunno if it was an evap line or what ......it was a clearblue easy not digital on the +/- one .. anyway it was jus really faint so hubby is going to buy me an frer for tomorrow morning to take and maybe one for sunday to be sure of whatever is going on ..... so nervous but i honestly think i am i woke up this morning n felt like i had to puke so i jus laid in bed a few minutes n then i was fine so i dunno... been having cramps around the overy area this morning so i dunno if af is gonna show her ugly head or not but i swear it was a faint line my hubby seen it to but we dont know if it was an evap line i peed in a cup and dipped it instead of peeing on it dont know if that makes a difference but anyway jus thought i would let u guys know ill let u know what tomorrow brings as well n i hope everyone has a wonderful weekend ... :)


----------



## disneybelle25

wow lilhotmomma that didn't take long!! fingers crossed you get what you want :flower:
well ladies my first test tonight, off out to dinner with some close friends from work, have been cramping all day, they will guess the second I don't have a drink so thinking of excuses to try and keep it quiet til I have had a scan!
Doctors appt went really well, because of the medical history of Adam's side they are going to refer me to the mid wife earlier so they can kepp a close eye on me.
Hey babysimpson, there was a bug like that going round my work recently, must be the season for it, hope you feel better soon!
Emma, hope the sickness eases off soon hunxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hey ladies,

*Sabrina-* Hope you are all tucked up now x

:wave: *Naomi!* Just tell them either you are on antibiotics or you have had an iffy stomach all day and dont want to push it. The sickness has eased off today thanks. I still feel quite nauseous but not as full on as yesterday thank god. Only another 49 days of it to go :haha: :happydance: for the cramping, it is a good sign that your little bean is digging its way in lol. Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:

:wave: *Lea...* i see you!! Glad you like my hormonal rant :rofl: I just had to get it out :haha: Me and Pippin are well thank you and yes the weather is not doing my nausea any good at all. Its awful in the car especially! I am relaxing mum :haha: I mainly direct things at the minute lol, Gavin won't let me do anything. I have not even cooked tea this week which is very rare as I cook every night!!

Sorry to hear that you and the oh are still having problems. Maybe once things die down a bit more you guys will find each other again. I know it is difficult but try and make time for just you two and will help loads :hugs:

*Wendypops, wendypops, wendypops.... *:wave: hhhiiiiiiiiii Mrs. Hope you had a lovely day at work!! Its the weekend now :happydance:

*Arlene-* :wave: I keep seeing you here Mrs. Hope you are having fun with Kyle :hugs:

*Brandy*- If you do find out it is a :bfp: then please tell your doctor as soon as. The lining of your uterus may not be thick enough to be able to carry a baby so please tell them so they can keep an eye on you. Oh and congratulations :hugs:

Well I am sat on te sofa after a nice shower and some baking looking at my tubby belly :haha: because I have been eating so much I have started putting weight on already. To be honest I needed to anyway so it is a good sign but very weird for me to see. Oh well, in a few months it will become baby and not flabby :haha:
Really looking forward to my tea tonight, I have steamed chicken, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, green beans and rice... yummy!! Speak to you ladies later :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

it makes you realise just how lucky you are at times. A lovely and strong lady on another thread is just going through the loss of her 12th angel. It killed me with the 1 so god knows how she is feeling :cry:


----------



## WendyJ

Aww Emma the poor woman, that's so sad. I can only imagine the hurt she must be going through.

Sorry I can't do a proper post right now as I am feeling really sick. So I'm just going to chill out for the night. I am symptom spotting even though I am trying not to lol. But for the last few days I have felt sick on and off, have been waking up with heartburn even though i've not been eating before bed or anything, wake up with a runny nose and feel stuffy for an hour, having mild cramps at least once a day, creamy cm, continuous high temps from ovulation, and getting really tired, hubby just came home and woke me up as I crashed out on the sofa, very unlike me! I never sleep during the day. I'm also having a lot more frequent bowel movements. What do you guys think, sound promising or not? I don't have sore boobs or anything though so i'm not sure. Bring on testing time! x


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypopsn :rofl: I'm trying not to symptom spot but....... I call that symptom spotting :haha: 
It does sound promising hun but as you know could be other things too. Fingers crossed it your :bfp: x :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Aww I know but I can't help thinking about symptoms when my temps are so good lol. I only started really putting them together today as last night me and hubby were :sex: and it felt weird! It actually hurt a little which has never happened with hubby, and we weren't doing anything different. After a while I had to tell him it felt weird and was a little sore and he said yeah it feels totally different for me too but he didn't want to tell cause he thought it was just him. Srange :shrug: x


----------



## Pinky12

I'm not the best person to ask really as I thought I was on my period :haha: I have always tried to not think about it as it would stress me out too much. How many dpo do you think you are?


----------



## WendyJ

Fertility Friend says i'm 11dpo today, but I don't know for sure, my body is so out of whack! I'm really good at charts and know mines looks good, but there is time for it to shoot down so will just have to keep an eye over the next day or two, unless I end up testing haha x


----------



## Tweak0605

Just went back and caught up on some posts!


Wendy - glad you are finally able to get some answers. You are not a dud!! I know many women who have conceived with PCOS. Your symptoms do sound promising. Sore boobs don't mean anything - I still haven't had them. I get sharp shooting pains for a minute, but that's it. I got everything crossed for you!!!

Arlene - glad you had a fantastic holiday, but I'm sorry AF showed up!

Rachel - sorry about the job!

Emma - hope the m/s starts letting up soon! 

Brandy - I agree with Emma. Tell you doctor as soon as you find out. They should watch you more carefully. Congrats!


AFM - We're in beautiful Providence, RI for our anniversary vacation. Going to check out the Mystic Aquarium in Connecticut, and the zoo. We did have a mishap when checking in our hotel room. They "sold out" of rooms with a king bed, so we have a double bed for 2 nights. They are moving us to a king bed room Sunday afternoon, and we get a free breakfast out of the deal. 
I posted on my FB about it, and my old college professor wrote a comment "Major crisis .. wahhh wahhh .. !!" I got MAD. If you don't like my status, don't comment. Simple as that. I deleted him from my list too - I don't need that kind of negativity. 

Nothing new on the pregnancy front. Had some cramping today, and some discharge. Ran to the bathroom as I thought I was bleeding. Relieved when I found out I wasn't. Phew!!!! Still no new symptoms either. 

I'll be sure to post some pictures from our trip. We're going to Waterfire tonight. They make bonfires in the middle of the river, multiple ones. I heard it's amazing!


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* I'm so glad it went well at the doctors hun, it's good they are going to check things out early. Enjoy your meal out x

*Brandy* Oh wow a faint positive? Can't wait to find out what your test says tomorrow x

*Sabrina* Hope you're getting a good rest now hun, take it easy x

*Lea* You can have some of my chest :haha: I'm a DD/E and my boobs kill me half of the time! Have a nightmare getting comfortable bras. My best mate is the same as you, she's mixed race and when she goes in the sun she goes mega dark. Me, I just go pink! haha. It's part of having pale skin I guess. Have you thought about going out on a date with your OH? I think it would do you both the world of good, go have some fun together and forget about your problems for a while x

*Amy * Glad you are having a lovely time away, I had that problem on a holiday to spain once! Ended up just pushing the beds together but it was a pain. At least they are throwing in a freebie to sweeten the deal! Ah, Facebook really annoys me sometimes! I agree don't comment if you don't have anything nice to say x

*Adrienne* How did it go at your FS appointment hun? Hope it went well :flower: x

My sicky feeling has passed now i've had some dinner. Thank god! Just chilling out watching Britains Got Talent now x


----------



## Buster1

Hello Everyone.
I hope everybody's getting ready for the weekend.

Wendy symptoms sound promising. I'm like you I like to wait to test. But when you do I hope it's good news. We could always use another BFP on here.

Amy enjoy your trip. I love the Mystic Aquarium but I haven't been in years. Hope you have fun.

Brandy, Congrats on your BFP but as the other ladies have said make sure you see your doctor asap to make sure you and your baby are healthy and stay healthy.

Emma glad the ms has gotten better. Sounds like the little one is making her/himself at home.

Lea glad to see you getting back to your English. I hope things with you and DH smooth over soon.

Rachael sorry to hear about your job. It's their loss if they can't see how great you are.

Sabrina hope you are feeling better and rest up this weekend

To anyone else I missed I hope that you are doing well and getting ready to have a wonderful weekend.

AFM Today was FS day. The doctor was really nice. So to make a long story short this is where we are at. She was concerned with my HSG film. My tubes are clear but she saw a shadow near the top of my uterus that looked like a fibroid pushing on it right where an egg would implant. I'm not sure if I told you guys back in 2007 I had surgery to remove fibroids (23 fibroids). But she wanted to do an ultra sound in the office to get a better idea of what she was seeing in the film. The good news is that she didn't see the fibroid in the ultra sound that she thought she saw in the film. But she did see 3 small fibroids (which is not uncommon) but she was only concerned about one that she thought was in the uterine lining. She couldn't tell for sure becuse my lining has already started to thicken since AF is due in about a week. So she wants me to go back to have a sailene ultra sound so she can get a better look as the outline of the uterus. If the fibroid is the problem then I would most likely have to go back and have another surgery to correct it.

The doctor of course is sending me to have all my bloods done as well. She is also sending me for a glucose blood test because she has some concerns that I might be diabetic. My father is diabetic and it runs in his side of the family, and you know diabetes can affect fertility. I don't feel diabetic or think I have any problems with sugar so we'll see. I'm going to try and have that test on Monday.

DH needs to have his SA done and once all the other test are taken care of we'll be able to come up with some kind of game plan. I'm not going to lie it was an emotional day for me. Not so much at the doctor's office but later on in the day. DH is not comfortable with doctors nevermind doctors talking about our sex life etc. He's kind of shut down. In fact we got into a pretty heated argument while I was writing this post. I had to ask him the question does he even want a child? His answer was yes, but he's afraid to find out if something is wrong with him, and he is also afraid of having a child. I told him that he needed to figure out if his fear of having a child is greater than his want to have a child. Tbh I think that he is just really overwhelmed at the moment. I can understand that, but I could really use his support right now and he's just not being there for me. I'm always the strong and sensible one, but that would be so much easier if I could have some support.

Sorry for the long post, I think it's my longest one to date. Again ladies have a good weekend and I'll be checking in. Take Care!!


----------



## xarlenex

Sorry about abandoning you ladies :( I have been checking in and having a quick read to keep up with things.. Brandy i'm not even sure i've said as much a hello to you?! :dohh: fx'd its a BFP for you. 

I've been so ill the past few days, sore throat started my last day in lanzarote, wednesday..since getting home its got worse and i've had a constant sorehead. Woke up today and to add to the list I have a runny nose and feel so nauseous. Was meant to go to a psychic fundraiser today at 12 but that isn't going to happen :nope: 

Emma I tried reading back.. I know you thought you had a period, which was what happened with me when I was pregnant with Kyle but I don't really remember what the bleeding I had was like, if you don't mind can you say? The 'period' I had was very odd, never really reaching my pants and didnt get blood red, only when I wiped. After the first few hours it totally lost the dark reddish/brown then dissappeared for a day, when anything else came it was just brown :shrug: Its got me thinking because someone suggested I was suffering sun stroke, which reminded me when I was pregnant with Kyle I thought I had sunstroke, took a test and it was positive. I dont want to get my hopes up though, I know the chance is slim! 

I'm not sure if I'll get back on today, as soon as i'm feeling better I promise :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Arlene. So sorry to hear you are feeling poorly :hugs: Hope you get better soon x
On the first day it seemed like a normal start to my period, I felt that my pants were wet (sorry if tmi) and went to the loo and had bled onto my knickers (really annoyed about that too as they were white french knickers that I have had to throw out now!! :growlmad:) So I got changed put a pad on and a few hours after that it dies off until the following day when I had a slight bit that went browny red when wiping but nothing really.

I didnt think it was unusual at the time as my period had a way of doing that and then 5 days later coming on really heavy! I got confused some months as trying to decide which date was the start of my period was a pain. It was only because 4 days later my boobs were killing that made me e-mail Wendypops and ask for a second opinion. I put my tiredness down to my 1st week back at work after the holiday and the eating to change of eating habits from holiday. 

Hope this :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! How is everyone doing? Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Well I was on a right downer this morning hence why I haven't been on. I took a test today at 12dpo and it was a BFN. That with my temperature going down a bit today looks like i'm out this month. I then got really upset thinking about not having kids which I know is silly, I was just in one of those down moods. But I feel a lot better now, had a lovely bbq dinner and treated myself to some blue wkds seen as it was a negative this morning. Now i'm just chilling out watching the BGT results.

*Adrienne* Sounds like your FS is being very thorough, glad things will start moving for you hun. I think your DH is just feeling the pressure of it all but he needs to realise that it affects you just as much as it does him. So now you just have to wait for a date to go and get the tests done? Hopefully you wont be waiting too long :hugs: x

*Arlene* Sorry to hear your ill hun, hope your taking it easy. Ooh you think you might be preggers, get testing lady!! I really hope you are :flower: x

*Emma* How you doing hun? Is Pippin's carpet down now? You do know if you have a girl you'll have to call her pippa now :haha: x

Well I'm off to do some reading. Hubby has bought me two books about PCOS (he's so supportive) so going to have a read and pick out what recipes I like the sound off. Talk to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Well ladies this morning my temperature shot back up to its highest tempertature yet. Confused.com lol. I decided to go back and change that one temperature I was unsure of at 4dpo and put it as my first temp like I have done with every other one and looking at it now it looks like it could have been an implantation dip, what you guys think? Or is 4dpo too early for one of those? Surely if it was an implantation dip though I would have had a positive test yesterday :shrug: Hmm. I really shouldn't get my hopes back up, I know I am just setting myself up for a fall again x


----------



## NDH

It is possible - but I think it's also possible that 4dpo could have been your ovulation dip and you'd be 9dpo today, making yesterday's dip implantation. Don't know how likely that theory is, but it's possible. It is awesome to see sustained high temps for you though :thumbup:


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks *Nat*, I was wondering about that myself. So maybe i'm only 9dpo. I guess only time will tell :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

*Wendypops,* (I started writing this 2 hours ago and fell asleep :dohh:) there is definitely something going on but what could be anyones guess. I think it may just be a waiting game for you to see what happens. Sorry I cant be of more help :shrug: . The high temps are a huge positive so I can't wait to find out whay becomes of this :happydance:

Sorry you felt bad yesterday hun. I know what you mean, one of those moods takes over you and thats it, nothings right and the whole world is against you. Now listen to me Wendypops..... YOU WILL HAVE A BABY :hugs: I know you will and you will make a fantastic mummy when you do.

Yes Pippin's carpet is down and all nicely laid. The whole room has been painted top to bottom in white in preparation for us to change it into a colour when we find out the sex. :happydance:

*Arlene,* Hope you are feeling better. Any news on if your going to test?? Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

*Adrienne,* So glad to hear that your appointment went well and they are going to do everything to help. You have had some luck with the doctors this week Mrs. I know what you mean about people delving into your personal life but it is all for something bigger. I hope your oh comes round to it all soon as you do need some support through this and not him panicing. We are always here for you though :hugs: I know what you mean about your oh being scared about having kids, my oh is 7 years older than me and when I mentioned that I was going to start taking pre-natal vitamins after we got married (4 years this Thursday) he freaked out. Its only the last 1 or so he has come round to it. Men are strange sometime :haha:

*Amy,* I read your post the other day and went onto fb to comment about that horrible mans comment but you had already got rid of it :haha: I hate people who do things like that! Hope you are having a fun break and have managed to get your huuugggeee bed :flower: Happy Anniversary as well (sorry, couldn't remember if it was today or tomorrow) :flower:

*Rachael,* Hope you and your furbabies are ok :hugs: You have gone quiet. PM me if you need to chat x

Hope everone else is doing ok :flower:

Well I spent mostof the day in bed yesterday. For some reason I was shattered and had no energy at all so slept :haha: I went out at night and watched the new X Men film so felt like I did something. I don't have any morning sickness at the minute but I tend to feel quiet nauseous every day at different stages. I have been drinking a glass of milk at bedtime and although it makes me feel sick then I go to sleep and forget about it and wake up feeling ok. Not sure if its helping but I don't feel :sick: so I am carrying on doing it lol. 

Don't know if I said but being the crazy :wacko: impatient woman that I am, I bought a cot last weekend. My dad started telling me that ot was bad luck and I said I don't care, I have had my fair share of bad luck recently so nothing is going to go wrong, I am making my own fate!! lol

Anyway, time to go and eat and sit on the sofa all day relaxing. Hope everyone has a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

Good Afternoon Ladies.... :flower: I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday... :winkwink: I have locked myself away from the house today, I am still in bed and don't want to get up. 

I have been hooked on Katie Price's 2nd autobiography.. I read her first a couple of week ago after (Kerry Katonia's) and wow was katie so honest, maybe just too much. She is definitely a person you like or don't.( i just can't make my mind up) Katie is sooo full on, (quite sickening to be honest) if any of you ladies have read her autobiographies you'' know what i mean!

I see now that she is an honest person, the press do make her out to be worse than she actually is. But she don't half put herself in the firing line by the way she acts, she comes across very sluttish.. I have nearly finished this book and i'm already feeling she has put poor peter though the mill.. ( i do like Peter) I have his autobiography on the way and Katie's 3rd one.. I'm on a mission :rofl:

*Does anyone know if Kerry katona has a 2nd autobiography out?
* Anyway enough of that... let see what you ladies have been up to!!!! :hugs:

*Sabrina* I hope you are feeling better hun, sounded like Friday was an awful day for you hun.. :hugs:


*Emma * Hey Hun, I hope you are feeling better too.. Is :growlmad: Over now? Lol..... I hope your feel better, not seen anything from ..... since our last Pm's!! Hummmm... so extra!!!!! :rofl: Glad you managed some resting ( daughter ) :rofl: !!! I will be on your case Mrs...:flower: I'm glad Gavin is helping out, that is what i like to hear. Awe bless he sounds like he is well and truly in his role now..

I have IBS too hun, it's soooo awful. I have myself to blame fully though, My food intake is terrible. I really need to fix up on that front and start to think about what is good for me, not what i like the taste of.

Awe no hun, the poor lady.. :cry:! I really don't know how people cope after one loss, but 12.... That is heartbreaking... Bless her :hugs: 

Having a Ms is a loss, a loss of a little life, you need a good while to over come that, ( you never will fully-ever) but mentally move on from it and i cannot understand how ppl jus keep jumping back in... I can in a way understand people wanting to try again, but people need to allow themselves to deal with the emotional trauma, and allow time for there body to recover. 

Oh i don't know, i may be wrong!!! I just think, if we don't listen to what the experts say (doctors) then you can be putting yourself in the danger yet agn. They don't say wait bcos they want to hurt you, they say it bcos they know our body and possibilities better then we do... Moan over!!!!



*Brandy* What are you like!... I see you are not a women to listen lol... Did you manage to do more test as you said? Let us know the out come... Hope your ok and not driving yourself insane lol..



*Wendy* Hey hunni.... Awe check you out not SS lol... I so hope this outcome is a :bfp: you have waited all this time for af, to go a :bfp: would be a massive :happydance: for us all, never mind you :rofl: I have everything crossed for you hun.

Wow your chart looks FABULOUS!!!! If af was about to come i doubt it would have shot back up. Maybe implantation has took place on 10/11 dpo. Not all :bfp: charts show Implantation dip, but some do. If you don't get the dip, it don't mean you wont get a :bfp:, the charting is just a guidance, not completely accurate.

An implantation dip is a one-day drop in temperature, occurring about one week after ovulation. The dip appears during the luteal phase, the time between ovulation and your expected period. Implantation of the embryo usually occurs between days 7 and 11 of the luteal phase, and this is why some people attribute this sudden one-day dip in temperature to implantation.

Yes please hun, that will save on the silicone, ill book an appt with the surgeon, when is best for you :rofl: 
Saying that hun i'd never want to have silicone implants, i'd defo have to use my own fat injected to make them more real....

BGT.... What do you think of the winner hun? I so wanted Ronan to win.. He was sooooooooooooo sweet and cute... He will defo get a record deal anyway, he has such an amazing voice and still has plenty of time to grow.



*Naomi* Hey Mrs, I hope you have a lovely time out, and managed to think of something to say lol... I don't mean to pry, have i missed something? ( Medical History of Adam's side? ) I hope everything is ok hun...:hugs:



*Adrienne* Hey Hun. Awe thx hun, i hope they do too, we spend allot of time away from each other now, but in the same house. Its a mess!!!!! :happydance: For the FS appt! I know it all seems long, but now you will have everything done and checked to help you on your path to conceiving. I really hope everything comes back all well. :hugs:

As for your comment about your OH.. Hun i can sympathize with you TOTALLY!!! My Oh is exactly the same. When i was reading your post about him, it hit the nail on the head for me too. My OH is the same, whether its the being messed about with, feeling like he is the one with the problem i don't know, but he always, always finds a way out of it. I have also asked him the same questions. He seems to think because he has 2 kids already he is fine and its not him, But to be fair i have one child too. Things happen over time and something can go wrong at anytime.

My OH had an accident years after he had his kids, well when i say accident i mean some women kicked him full force in the private.. Now to this day you cannot touch them bcos they are so sore and sensitive, how do i know that isn't the reason for the infertility. One of them tends to disappear up too.. So i know after that he hates going to the doc to be touched or checked. It always feels like there is an excuse not to go to the appt bcos something always stops him... I ask myself, and i know i shouldn't, but does he know something i don't? 
Maybe its just not mean to be.. He says to me, it hurts him to think that we'll break up and ill end up with someone else and ill get caught pregnant straight way. why say that? Or maybe hes just a worried as me, thinking he cant have more kids... If i had one wish id wish we could just be happy & be a family...

[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Lea1984

*Arlene* :wave: awe bless you.. Don't apologise hun, we all do get busy from time to time. Hows things? I do hope you are feeling better. :hugs: It seems everyone is ill. 
After reading the rest of your post hun it made me think. Sounds like you could be pregnant hun. Many people mistake there af to be a period, but intact they were pregnant. Yours sounds VERY.... Promising hun!

*Wendy* Awe :hugs: hunni do not let that fake, too early :bfn: put you down... And DON'T you dare say that you will never have kids. You have a womb, ovaries and fallopian Tubes.. so you can and will have a baby...:flower:
I wish i could give you a real cuddle hun and make you feel better.... I wish i could fix everything for you hun, but at the same time nothing is broken hunni, you will be pregnant this year... Remember what the reading you had hun!!! July was it?????? well that is well in time for this :bfp: Please hun, no more talk like that...:hugs:

Glad you had a lovely BBQ.. Oh i love blue wkds.. Lol talking bout Blue wkds, my son said to me a couple of days ago. Mum when can i have blue wkd.... :rofl: i said when your 18.... He said when i am 16, i said no 18.. so he said the day before im 18 i said no, when your 18.. he wouldn't let it drop, so asked me if he could have them 1 minute before he was 18, i still said no... He just wouldn't let it drop! Kids... Apparently he had tasted a little bit when he was at my brothers :growlmad: and liked them...Oh well that goes to show, you cant trust no one...

As for your temp, it looks really good hun, very promising! I think 4dpo is too early for implantation dip hun as it normally happens mid way though, so unsure what your temp was doing at 4dpo.. It certainly is a confusing one hun.. But i have everything crossed for you...:hugs:

*Emma* Well i thought i was the impatient one now i have met my match!!!!... I got my Pram around 12 weeks pregnant, i got the same response hun ( its bad luck to buy things for the baby so soon) My reply was, its a bad one..... If i lose the baby ill save it for my next one.... I had everything by the time i was 5/6 months..

Everyone to there own hunni, if you want to go out and buy everything, that is your choice hun.. I bet it felt good !!:hugs:
Well when are we going to see a pics???? Being impatient is one thing, but selfish is another :rofl: I hope your well hun.....

Well that is me to now.. hope you are all happy and well.. Fx arlene i hope you get that :bfp: nx test with Wendy....


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - I'm glad to hear your appt went well, and things will start moving ahead!

Arlene - I hope you feel better soon!

Wendy - I agree; the high temps are a positive sign! I got everything still crossed for you!

Emma - Thanks! Today's our anniversary! I'm about ready to slice into our cake! I love what you said about your bad luck. I'm buying things all the time. My mom on the other hand, bought some stuff for the last baby, and now she won't because she thinks it was bad luck. If something's gonna happen, it will happen. It's not gonna happen only because you bought a cot or clothes or something. Hope you start getting some energy. I know that feeling - I've been ready for a nap at 2 p.m. these days.

AFM - I woke up feeling hungover, minus the sickness. I'm wicked exhausted, and my head kinda hurts and I'm sorta dizzy. We went and got our free breakfast that they gave us for our room mishap (I'll fully explain below). Now, I'm back to laying in bed. It's gonna be a chill day today. After walking around Providence Friday night and the aquarium yesterday, I'm exhausted. 

Okay, so Emma, I know you were gonna comment on my FB status, but I'll fully explain here what happened, since more went down after I wrote that post. So, yes we checked into the hotel room and they were out of king beds. We complained, since it's our anniversary, and would be nice to at least sleep next to my husband at night. I posted about it on my FB, and my old college business professor wrote the whole "Major crisis .. wahh wahh!" .. but then HE deleted it. I still got it in my email. I wrote him back a private message saying it was an uncalled for comment and that I expected more from him. If he didn't like my status then he didn't have to comment. That it was our first anniversary and king beds would've been nice. A little while later, he wrote me a message back saying I needed to grow up, and may it be the worse thing to happen to me. And to have a nice life. I LOST IT! Seriously, you don't say that to someone when you don't know their life. We've been through a lot this first year. So, I told him that he was the one that needed to grow up, cause he's the one who commented and said the rude comment. I told him that yes, it wasn't the worst thing but it was my FB status, and I can write what I want. Then I said, "Oh and you want to know what has been the worst thing to happen? Losing my baby at 10 weeks! Yeah, so screw you!" Seriously. I was nice in the first message but when you tell me to grow up and everything, then I he loses my respect for him. He hasn't sent me a msg back and he probably My best friend had him as a teacher as well, and was glad I told him off. I was so irritated that night.

I was about to post pictures of Waterfire the other night. It was gorgeous. I'll upload some when we get back. The aquarium was awesome as well. I absolutely loved it!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend. I've had a lazy day today apart from my wii workout, but it's been nice. I'm just going to head to be in a minute, i'm shattered.

*Emma* Thanks hun, this whole year has been a waiting game for me so guess I can wait a bit longer lol. Aww that's lovely that Pippin's room is coming together. Don't worry about superstition, half of them are just old wives tales. At the end of the day if someone is going to lose a baby it wont matter if you have bought some baby items or not. I say good for you! This is your forever baby and your probably better just buying things as you go along :flower: Ooh what was the x-men like? I love the x-men films but i wasn't sure about this one seen as it was going back in time. I'll probably still go and see it though x

*Lea* Wowza you must read books quick! It takes me forever, I read a couple of pages and then fall asleep :haha: Really need to get back into my reading, just not had time lately. Not heard anything about a new book for Kerry but no doubt she will do one at some point. Aww I no i'm murder with my symptom spotting lol, going to stop now though and just see what happens! It's nice to have another opinion on my chart though so thanks :flower: I keep wondering if I have actually ovulated but I think my temps are so different and high I must have done. To be quite honest even if AF does come at least I can start a new cycle and get rid of this nightmare long one! 

Haha you did give me a laugh about booking the surgeon :haha: Maybe my chest will shrink if I lose some weight. I'm working my but off but the weight isn't moving fast, i've heard that's another sign of PCOS though, that it's hard to lose weight but I will stick at it and see how I go. Oh I'm happy Jai won BGT! I thought Ronan would win but of course Jai is from Scotland so got to support my home boy! :haha: He does have a wicked voice though.

Aww I wish you were closer too hun, but we will keep our promise to each other! We will both get our BFP's then go baby shopping together. Deffo! Hmm, you've got me thinking about my hubby now as he got a massive kick right in his private area by a cow last year! He was working on his brothers farm and just went down like a sack of spuds when it happened. Hope that hasn't effected anything, hmm. And as for Jaydan, boy do they want to start young nowadays! lol. If I had drunk alcohol as a kid I would have got a boot up the arse lol. Admitedly though I did start going to pubs at 16 but that's funny telling him he can't even have it a minute early :haha: x

*Amy* Happy Anniversary Hun! I hope you've both had a lovely day :flower: Wow what a jerk that guy was on facebook! Just delete him from yoru life, people like that aren't worth your time :hugs: I had a nose at your pics on Facebook they are lovely! Some of the mini golf things are scary though :haha: Enjoy the rest of your day x

How is all you other lovely ladies doing? All well I hope. Well I am off for now but I shall be back on tomorrow :hugs: Nite x


----------



## Lea1984

Hey *Wendy* lol i'm just in one of my funny phases agn, I'm just addicted to reading at the mo. Before kerry's book Id not read in 3 years. Back then i was addicted to books and magazines.. but then i go my first laptop and that was it, i was never off it (only cos i could take it all over the house with me) lol.. The pc was just stuck at the desk and i'd get fed up sitting at it.. I can take my laptop to bed with me, in the garden and it even comes in the kitchen with me :rofl:

Kerry's book was the first id read since 2008, now i'm on a mission agn. Think it took me a week to ready kerry's, Then i read katie's 1 & 2 in about 2 weeks.. so in about a 3wks i have read 3 autobiographies.. Nice...i so need a job!!! I tend to read most at night, when its lovely and quiet. On Sunday when its BORING too lol..
I just have to wait now for katie's nx 2 books to come and Peter Andres.. I'm gutted i have no book to read now, so i'm just looking for a job..

Hey no worries hun, i do hope your chart comes to something special! :hugs: Like you said though hun, one way or the other will be a good thing.. 
I knew that would make you laugh about the surgeon :happydance:... Some people do hun, you lose weight, you lose some of your chest, and also the other way round.
Awe i knew you'd want Jai to win, being a Scottish fella...He has one big amazing voice. I'm a little gutted though bcos we have X-factor for singers.. It shouldn't be allowed for over a certain age, bcos they can enter the X -factor! Saying that i have 2 tickets for X-factor auditions in Manchester on Sunday.. That should be fun if i get there this time.. I had 4 last time and still didn't go. 

Awe no way, see what i mean about us, we are too similar hun, i'm actually beginning to get scared :rofl: Awe its not nice at all. Poor Oh's... As for Jaydan, i told him not until you are actually old enough so 1 min past his 18th birthday ... I was drinking at 15 in pubs and clubs.. But still my son wont be..:haha:

Oh yeh, we will deffo be meeting up on day to do our baby shopping, we really need to hurry tbh as emma is getting to far ahead with her shopping as she has started already.. I WANT TO SEE PIPPIN COT.........

Hey *Amy*... I am sooooooooo SORRY hunni, i cannot believe i missed your post when i was catching up, I went passed it bcos i wanted to fill in the rest of the smaller posts and come back to your's bcos it was quite long to read... Well i am very sorry hunni....:hugs:

I hope you are having a fab anniversary hunni, and you managed to get the bed situation sorted.. Freebies are always good, but they still should have done one better than that! I hope you both have many more years together hunni.. & New baby on the way too.. I hope you are feel well.. :flower:
as for your old college professor... How childish is he!!! What a prat...
I have never heard of Waterfire before, it does sound cool though.. Cant wait to see pics hun..

Hope you both enjoyed today...:hugs:

*Emma *hun... i hope you are tucked up in bed now fast asleep ... :hugs:

Well back to job hunting for me.. Nyt Nyt Ladies...:flower:


----------



## LiLHotMommA

Lea1984 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies.... :flower: I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday... :winkwink: I have locked myself away from the house today, I am still in bed and don't want to get up.
> 
> I have been hooked on Katie Price's 2nd autobiography.. I read her first a couple of week ago after (Kerry Katonia's) and wow was katie so honest, maybe just too much. She is definitely a person you like or don't.( i just can't make my mind up) Katie is sooo full on, (quite sickening to be honest) if any of you ladies have read her autobiographies you'' know what i mean!
> 
> I see now that she is an honest person, the press do make her out to be worse than she actually is. But she don't half put herself in the firing line by the way she acts, she comes across very sluttish.. I have nearly finished this book and i'm already feeling she has put poor peter though the mill.. ( i do like Peter) I have his autobiography on the way and Katie's 3rd one.. I'm on a mission :rofl:
> 
> *Does anyone know if Kerry katona has a 2nd autobiography out?
> * Anyway enough of that... let see what you ladies have been up to!!!! :hugs:
> 
> *Sabrina* I hope you are feeling better hun, sounded like Friday was an awful day for you hun.. :hugs:
> 
> 
> *Emma * Hey Hun, I hope you are feeling better too.. Is :growlmad: Over now? Lol..... I hope your feel better, not seen anything from ..... since our last Pm's!! Hummmm... so extra!!!!! :rofl: Glad you managed some resting ( daughter ) :rofl: !!! I will be on your case Mrs...:flower: I'm glad Gavin is helping out, that is what i like to hear. Awe bless he sounds like he is well and truly in his role now..
> 
> I have IBS too hun, it's soooo awful. I have myself to blame fully though, My food intake is terrible. I really need to fix up on that front and start to think about what is good for me, not what i like the taste of.
> 
> Awe no hun, the poor lady.. :cry:! I really don't know how people cope after one loss, but 12.... That is heartbreaking... Bless her :hugs:
> 
> Having a Ms is a loss, a loss of a little life, you need a good while to over come that, ( you never will fully-ever) but mentally move on from it and i cannot understand how ppl jus keep jumping back in... I can in a way understand people wanting to try again, but people need to allow themselves to deal with the emotional trauma, and allow time for there body to recover.
> 
> Oh i don't know, i may be wrong!!! I just think, if we don't listen to what the experts say (doctors) then you can be putting yourself in the danger yet agn. They don't say wait bcos they want to hurt you, they say it bcos they know our body and possibilities better then we do... Moan over!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandy* What are you like!... I see you are not a women to listen lol... Did you manage to do more test as you said? Let us know the out come... Hope your ok and not driving yourself insane lol..
> 
> 
> 
> *Wendy* Hey hunni.... Awe check you out not SS lol... I so hope this outcome is a :bfp: you have waited all this time for af, to go a :bfp: would be a massive :happydance: for us all, never mind you :rofl: I have everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Wow your chart looks FABULOUS!!!! If af was about to come i doubt it would have shot back up. Maybe implantation has took place on 10/11 dpo. Not all :bfp: charts show Implantation dip, but some do. If you don't get the dip, it don't mean you wont get a :bfp:, the charting is just a guidance, not completely accurate.
> 
> An implantation dip is a one-day drop in temperature, occurring about one week after ovulation. The dip appears during the luteal phase, the time between ovulation and your expected period. Implantation of the embryo usually occurs between days 7 and 11 of the luteal phase, and this is why some people attribute this sudden one-day dip in temperature to implantation.
> 
> Yes please hun, that will save on the silicone, ill book an appt with the surgeon, when is best for you :rofl:
> Saying that hun i'd never want to have silicone implants, i'd defo have to use my own fat injected to make them more real....
> 
> BGT.... What do you think of the winner hun? I so wanted Ronan to win.. He was sooooooooooooo sweet and cute... He will defo get a record deal anyway, he has such an amazing voice and still has plenty of time to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> *Naomi* Hey Mrs, I hope you have a lovely time out, and managed to think of something to say lol... I don't mean to pry, have i missed something? ( Medical History of Adam's side? ) I hope everything is ok hun...:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> *Adrienne* Hey Hun. Awe thx hun, i hope they do too, we spend allot of time away from each other now, but in the same house. Its a mess!!!!! :happydance: For the FS appt! I know it all seems long, but now you will have everything done and checked to help you on your path to conceiving. I really hope everything comes back all well. :hugs:
> 
> As for your comment about your OH.. Hun i can sympathize with you TOTALLY!!! My Oh is exactly the same. When i was reading your post about him, it hit the nail on the head for me too. My OH is the same, whether its the being messed about with, feeling like he is the one with the problem i don't know, but he always, always finds a way out of it. I have also asked him the same questions. He seems to think because he has 2 kids already he is fine and its not him, But to be fair i have one child too. Things happen over time and something can go wrong at anytime.
> 
> My OH had an accident years after he had his kids, well when i say accident i mean some women kicked him full force in the private.. Now to this day you cannot touch them bcos they are so sore and sensitive, how do i know that isn't the reason for the infertility. One of them tends to disappear up too.. So i know after that he hates going to the doc to be touched or checked. It always feels like there is an excuse not to go to the appt bcos something always stops him... I ask myself, and i know i shouldn't, but does he know something i don't?
> Maybe its just not mean to be.. He says to me, it hurts him to think that we'll break up and ill end up with someone else and ill get caught pregnant straight way. why say that? Or maybe hes just a worried as me, thinking he cant have more kids... If i had one wish id wish we could just be happy & be a family...
> 
> [/COLOR][/FONT]

sorry lol im doing the othere frer test monday morning .. ill def let u guys know the outcome of it ...lol i have been gone to my mothers since yesterday morning n jus got home about an hour ago so imma test in the morning ... hope evrything is going ok with everyone ill read up on evthing in the morning to see what i missedx n catch back up...


----------



## charlie83

Hi everyone! Into my second week in Turkey now, bought all my supplies with me and only needed to use 1 cbfm stick! lol Im happy though as i got my peak! 
I am currently 5 dpo, and i was just wondering what the difference is between the two dots you get on the chart on fertility friend. One dot is a solid blue dot and the other is a blue circle with white in the middle? Just wondering if they mean anything? :wacko:


----------



## xarlenex

Amy I can't believe your college professor acted like that. How pathetic and childish! This is one of the reasons I do not have facebook, just seems to cause alot of trouble. Sounds like you've had a wonderful anniversary, can't wait to see the pic! 


Adrienne huge :hugs: definately sounds like alot to take in and deal with. When will you be back for your sailene ultrasound? Sounds like you have an excellent doctor who wants to check everything out just incase which is ideal. Hope you get answers soon and you dont need anymore surgery. Has your hubby came around for you? I imagine it would all be very intimadating for him too. 


Wendy its all been very confusing for you lately :hugs: I had a look at your chart and, with the very little I know/understand with those, I agree with what Nat said. I sincerely hope this is it for you :hugs: Reading about you on your wii fit reminds me I haven't been to the gym in a while :dohh: I've woke today feeling yet again worse though so doubt its going to happen today :lol:


Emma good for you buying a cot! I know alot of people are superstitious about those kind of things, I myself am not either. I still lived with my mum when having Kyle and she didn't allow the pram in the house until after he was born, or the cot to be built until he was born! It was a nightmare. You seen a pram yet?! I LOVE pram shopping :D

Lea I personally don't like Katie, I totally disagree with her, in my opinion, totally selfish lifestyle. I know the kids don't see it now, but as they get older people will taunt them at school, they will get curious and all they have to do is google her, don't reckon they'll like what they see! One thing that does come across is that she is very hard working, i'll give her that much! I would love to sit and read today but unfortunately I have a pile of ironing from the holiday that i'll have to iron then get packed again for going away next week :lol: 

Charlie :happydance: for the peak! Hope your enjoying Turkey, never been before! Sorry cant help you with the dots, I don't use FF.

Only managed to go back 2 pages, I felt better yesterday but woke up today worse :( Sadly tested yesterday and it was BFN..so reckon the odd period has been due to the fact I was ill too. I took on overtime this week because I thought I was okay so fx'd im okay tomorrow! 
Need to get down to the bank to put in the pennies i've been saving for OH birthday present. Anyone's OH or no someone who takes flying lessons? An airfield nearby are offering 5 hours worth of lessons, all the books for ground exams, temperary club membership, personal pilots log book and the bmaa training syllabus for £550! I priced elsewhere and they wanted £950 for just the lessons, no extra!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Hope everyone's well :flower:

*Lea* You sound like me, my laptop comes everywhere with me! I'm too addicted to it to be honest. Can't remember what my life was like without one lol. Have you applied for any more jobs? It's not easy getting one but will be so worth it when you do hun. OMG major jealous you have xfactor tickets! I wonder what the new judges will be like, hmm. You should deffo go hun! It'll be brill x

*Brandy* Good luck with testing hun, look forward to hearing your result :flower: x

*Charlie* Hey Mrs, glad you are having a lovely time on your hols. The circles that are not solid means you are taking your temperature at a different time than usual so they may not be entirely accurate. You need to try and take your temps at the same time everyday or at most half an hour of difference time wise :flower: x

*Arlene* Sorry about the BFN hun, you are probably right, being ill could have caused it to be a bit different. Are you going to try OPK's or temping for this cycle? Where are you off to next week? You lucky devil getting away twice! Aww don't talk to me about ironing, I swear i'm going to disappear in my pile sometime soon! :haha: x

Well back to work, talk to you all later :hugs: x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

Hope you've all had a nice weekend.

*Wendy* I was on a downer all of Saturday too due to the stupid bug I had. OH tried to cheer me up by taking me to cinema to see X-Men (I recommend it!). It did cheer me up but I was soon back to a downer again for the rest of the day.

Fx'd to everyone testing soon and I hope there is a BFP in there somewhere amongst you all.

Finally got rid of the bug so now I can get back on track with the weight loss (too many things happening recently that have caused me to lose motivation). *wendy* don't be overdoing it on the Wii as you will burn yourself out. You need to give your body time to build up muscles that you've weakend when working out.

*Lea* I don't tend to read autobiographies but since OH bought me an e-book reader a few years ago for Christmas, I've been reading ever since and love it. Use to read a lot when I was younger but stopped when my teachers at school tried to force me to read books I didn't like. I'm quite picky when it comes to books. I don't think I'd like to read a celeb's book but I have read Johnny Adair's book and loved it. Coming from NI, I lived through his terror days and it was more an appreciation of what was going on than anything else. He admits what he did was wrong and will forever be watching his back because of it but showed a side that was never portrayed in the news and gives a lot to think about.

Hope everyone elde is doing well xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Arlene- Lovely to see you back hun. Sorry on the :bfn: but at least you can concentrate on this month now. Time to fight off this cold and get ready for a month full of :sex: :rofl: Boo for overtime at work, I can barely do my full hours at the minute :haha: I bought the cot as I am having a lot of things given to me. My sister and sister-in-law have kept all of their things for me so I should have loads of stuff on its way. That is why I bought the cot as it is the one thing that is my choice lol

Charlie- I think the different dots is ff detecting what days it thinks you ovulate etc. I know it only changes towards the end of the month so sort of figured it was that. Hope you are having a good holiday :hugs:

Lea- :wave: hun, Yes I was all tucked up. I was in bed at 9am watching tv :haha: I was shattered yesterday!! I was never blessed with patience, I can't stand waiting for things :haha: I will get the pics on shortly, I need to get new sockets and light switches and then the room can go back to normal and I can build the cot. Even though the room hasn't got anything major in it at the minute it looks amazing as it has always been our spare room. Now it has a nice cream carpet and looking like a babies room!! Gavin has also said if it is a girl I can decorate it as pink as I want it :happydance: already found a pink blackout blind on eBay i want :haha:

Amy- Glad you are having a lovely time. Your professor sounds like a t****r!!Glad you got rid of the negativity, its not what you need right now!

:wave: Wendypops... I see you skiving :rofl:

Well I am back in work and the sickness has kicked back in again and I can't even drink a cup of tea :( Hopefully it will sort out soon, cant bare another 40 odd days of this :(


----------



## WendyJ

*Sabrina* Sorry to hear you were on a downer too hun :hugs: but i'm so pleased you've got rid of that bug, it didn't sound pleasant! I will deffo go and watch X-Men then if you recommend it, I have enjoyed all the rest so i'm sure i'll like it. Our cinema is pretty rubbish though, they only show one film at a time so I just have to hope they get the films I want to see! Oh I didn't think about overdoing it, I've been exercising for an hour and a half every night thinking it's what I needed to do but the weight still isn't really budging :( I didn't even think about my muscles getting weaker. I should maybe cut it back a bit. I just hate not really seeing the results of the effort i'm putting in x

*Emma* It takes a skiver to know a skiver :haha: I always sneak on when no one is about, saves me doing a mega long post on my lunch hour lol. Sorry to hear the sickness is back, do they not say if you get morning sickness its a girl if you don't its a boy? Probably just another old wives tale but i've heard people saying it lol x

Well i've got an appointment on Monday next week to go see my doctor to go through my results. Can't come quick enough! For the moment though it was another good temperature this morning, nowehere near the cover line so keeping a bit of hope alive! x


----------



## Pinky12

:haha: Wendy, we must skive at the same time lol!!

If you look into the symptoms of morning sickness having a girl is one of them yes! People do have morning sickness when having a boy as well but apparently due to having another set of female hormones does not help morning sickness at all lol! We will see as it comes and goes. Sometimes I just end up gagging and I am not actually sick but it helps the nausea go away. I have until September before I find out the sex though, it feel like ages away!! 

I will think about you at the docs hun as I have my first proper midwife appointment next Monday :happydance: Anyway, time for food :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

*Wendy* It depends on your level of activity before your started working out and how hard you are working out. If you didn't do much before and then go full spped ahead then to begin with your body will suffer from fatigue by overdoing it. Building it up over time is better and as your muscles get stronger you'll be able to do more. Just something to think about.


----------



## babysimpson

*Emma* If that is the case then my gorgeous angel twins would have been girls cos I was 24/7 with morning sickness. Was also sick with the 1st angel but not the last


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy i'll be using the Opks Emma sent me this cycle, i'm not going to temp as i'm such a light sleeper and never wake regularely either so it would be pointless. We're off to Haven marton mere, just outside Blackpool. Going with some friends and their little girl. 

Emma dont know if you'd rather a girl? But I was constantly nauseaous until about 10 weeks, when I started being sick and I had a boy. I really dont think any of those theorys are true, my aunt had 4 girls, all pregnancies totally different except the re-occurance of thrush in the first month x


----------



## xarlenex

Sabrina glad your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene- Marton Mere is only 30 mins away from me lol. Hope you enjoy the day :hugs: I know what you mean, when someone told me about it I said it was b*llocks and so did my sister who had bad ms with both of hers and has a boy and a girl. I was quite shocked when I found it in a list of one of the possible factors of having it when trying to find something to stop it. I am happy with either but have been told from a young age I would have a daughter and would love to have loads more pink in the house. If we have a boy then we have nearly decided on a name so that is easier. I just want to know so I can decorate :happydance:


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* Aww September does seem like ages away but I bet it will fly in! What time's your appointment on Monday? Wonder what they will do this appointment. A pink room would be awesome! I know for definite if I get pregnant the baby will have a Me to you Bear room, I'm daft on them and seen so many cute baby Me to You things, can't wait for the day I can start buying things! x

*Sabrina* Oh that makes sense! I did zero exercise before my birthday (unless you can count housework as exercise lol) so maybe I should have paced myself a little better. The Wii fit is quite light exercise really though burning about 400 calories a night. The Biggest Loser on the other hand is a nightmare! It near killed me the other night! haha. Think I will leave it till i'm a bit fitter! x

*Arlene* Aww that sounds nice, how long are you going for? Hopefully the weather will stay warm! You back at work now I take it? x

Right back to work again lol. Not much happening with me as usual. Roll on 5pm x


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is doing well.
First off I would like to thank everyone for their kind words. The support I get from you ladies is amazing. I don't know how I would make it through this journey without you. You guys rock!!!

ATM I am sitting in the lab doing my glucose intolerance test and some other blood work. I swear they took 7 viles of blood. Then I had to drink this super sweet orange drink (on an empty stomach no less, I've been fasting since 8PM last night) and wait an hour. Then the nurse is going to draw some more blood. Then I have to drink more of the sugar drink and wait another hour ants then have another blood draw. Ugh, not feeling to well at the moment, and I can't get sick either because then I would have to come back and do it all over again. To top it all off dh decides he wants to do his sa today. Now you need to make an appointment for that. They told him he could do the sample at home and bring it in. But I couldn't get a hold of the lab plus he wants me to drop the sample off. I told him they my not let me drop it off as it is his sample. Of course he is putting this all on me as I'm trying to get ready for my own tests. In the end du agreed to do the sa next week. So I need to call the lab when I finish here and get that setup. I'm glad he's doing it but I just wish he wouldn't be so difficult. Anyway I guess that's enough about me for now.

Arlene sorry about the BFN. Hopefully those opks will help you out this cycle.

Emma sorry about the morning sickness coming back. Hope your tummy settles down soon.

Charlie Turkey sounds fab. Hope you're having a good time and good luck with your cbfm.

Wendy I'm glad you got your appoinment for next week. Don't worry time will go by quickly but I know you're anxious to get your answers. I'm the same way. After todays test I have to come back to get my cd 3 bloods done then the week after that my saline ultrasound.

Amy sounds like you had a great anniversary hope you and the little bean are doing well.

Lea wow you are getting your reading in. I wish I read more. Hope you are doing well hun.

Sabrina sorry you had a down weekend but glad you bug is gone.

To anyone I missed hope you had a good weekend now I'm off to get more blood drawn.


----------



## WendyJ

*Adrienne* That's what we are here for hun :hugs: Really can't say I envy you today, I was bad enough getting the one vile of blood taken last month never mind 7! Still it will be totally worth it to get some answers. No wonder you feel sick having to drink really sugary drinks on an empty stomach, hope your home now and getting some proper food into you :flower: Aww your hubby needs a shake! It's not fair leaving it all to you. Do you think he's a bit embarrassed about it all? Still you are right to do it if it's the only one you can know for sure that it will get handed in and analysed! Hopefully the results will be good ones x


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Wendy. I'm sure he's embarrassed he doesn't even what them to know his name. I tried to tell him that NOBODY cares. They are doctors and this is what they do. But it falls on deaf ears. I have a very good male friend who is like family and friends with both of us who is going to give him a call later this afternoon and try to talk some sense into him. DH respects him a lot so maybe he can get through to him.

It was so good to eat something and it was just in time as I was starting to get a bit shakey. I still feel a little bit weak, but at least I have a full belly now. LOL


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne :hugs: thats sounds horrible. Glad its over now! Hopefully your friend talking to your OH helps :)

Emma..aw thats handy..a near by babysitter so we can all go out :haha: Hows the weather down that way?! Hope its nice!

Wendy we're away monday till friday..its meant to be our last little treat before really saving the pennies towards a new house, now OH wants t in the park tickets :dohh: 

I was meant to be going to the pub with some friends tonight, but with not feeling well and taking on overtime again I really need to get this ironing done :lol: so staying in. Could be doing with not spending the money!

Hope everyones having an easy monday! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning everyone. Sorry for not doing a huge long post but it's been ages since I was last on here. Just wanted to check in and make sure everyone's doing ok?


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! What a miserable rainy day it is here. Well 15dpo today and another BFN, I don't get it, my temp chart is looking fab! Unless I didn't ovulate until my second dip meaning I would only be 11dpo. Guess i'll just have to keep waiting it out.

*Adrienne* How did the talk from your friend go with DH? Hope it helped. Everything will work out in the end, i'm sure of it :hugs: x

*Arlene* Hope you're feeling a bit better hun, i've still not tackled my ironing pile, might make it my mission for Thursday while hubby is working late. Unless I can think of an excuse not to do it :haha: x

*Rachael* I know missy where have you been?? Hope you're well :hugs: I'm good, plodding along waiting on some answers lol x

How is everyone else today? Anything exciting happening with anyone? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, just plodding along. Back in the 2ww and going to test on Friday.


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm ok, just plodding along. Back in the 2ww and going to test on Friday.

Ahh the dreaded two week wait, i'm sick of it! Good luck for Friday! Think i'll test on Saturday again if AF hasn't shown by then x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck to you too! :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

phewww this thread is so busy! Thought I would come on before I go to work! 

There is so many names on here I will never remember everyone!! :haha:

Thank you for all your lovely support.... :hi: to everyone and welcome any newbies! I feel crappy today even when I eat little I feel so bloated and sicky, creamy CM since ovulation and cramps and backpain on and off but I have got this other months. We only managed to time it maybe 1/2 bedding sessions this cycle if we are lucky. 

Hope you are all fab :)

Oh and Wendy a road trip would be ace hehe :thumbup:

Oh and Wendy & Arlene the cycle I got pregnant I used preseed and softcups and got pregnant first time! before that I did try it months and months ago and didnt work. I tried conceive plus for the last 3 months so have gone back to preseed :)

xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

So, I'm not sure what to think.

I took another test today, with the FMU that I was gonna drop off for my confirmation. The line barely showed up within the 5 minute time frame. It's there now, but it's faint. It may be even more faint then last week's test.

I'm gonna retest tomorrow and see what happens, in case the test I used was a dud. 

Not sure what I do if it is a definite negative test. Do I still call my doctor or drop off a sample for them?


----------



## wantingagirl

have you tried another test incase it was a dud? is it much lighter than last week? xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

wantingagirl said:


> have you tried another test incase it was a dud? is it much lighter than last week? xxx

The only other test I have is a digital, and since they are expensive, I was waiting to save that for a sure thing. I'm also away from home (going back today) so I don't have any others from my "stash." 

It barely came up within the time frame. It's hard to tell if it's lighter then last week. I definitely don't think it's darker. I guess I'll test tomorrow and bring that sample to the doctor. And if she tells me it's too faint, tell them I should be 5-6 weeks. Hopefully they'll send me for bloodwork to see if my levels are rising like they should.


----------



## babysimpson

I would still drop a sample off to the doctor as it may just be the test you used not picking it up properly.


----------



## WendyJ

*Shona* Sounds like you've got some of the same symptoms as me, i've got the creamy cm too. Hoping it will be our month hun! See your temps are nice and high the now same as mine, when will you be testing? x

*Amy* Hmm that's strange hun, did you use the same kind of test you used when you got your BFP? I would definitely still hand in a sample hun. Try not to worry and take another test in the morning with FMU :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> *Amy* Hmm that's strange hun, did you use the same kind of test you used when you got your BFP? I would definitely still hand in a sample hun. Try not to worry and take another test in the morning with FMU :flower: x

Yup, same tests as before. I'm going to drop off a sample tomorrow morning. I don't know if I'm gonna test myself first or not. Then when I call, depending on what they say, I'll push for blood work.


----------



## xarlenex

Shona soft cups is something i'm willing to try out. Not this cycle though, i'm due to ovulate whilst on holiday with friends so wouldn't want to risk it popping up somewhere in the caravan :rofl: Nice to see you back here :)

Amy hope they do your bloodwork for peace of mind :hugs:

Wendy nothing exciting going on here..I done some of that ironing last night, just the other half now :dohh: You know my stepmum loves ironing! If she didn't live so far away i'd give her mines :haha: 

Haven't really spoke about this, but it got to me today. I have a gay friend whos started seeing this 'women'.. and I use this term lightly.. Friends 21 and shes 30 with a child whos 10 and she lets his dad live with them cause its handy for her to leave the son with him while she galavants and gets out her face on all sorts, my friend was never the type to even be around someone on drugs but she keeps telling her its just 'diet pills'. Anyway, shes controlling, munipulating and down right rude. She doesn't like any of steph's friends, reckon she must think we're all going to turn gay and steal her :dohh: its gotten to the point she can't even tell her if shes doing my hair at college because she starts an arguement. Found out she seen an old photo of me and steph and called me a "whore".. which was the final straw.
Day in day out (I work with steph) I listen to how she psycho, paranoid, won't let her breathe etc.. then 2 seconds later shes texting her telling her she 'loves her so much' I just couldn't take anymore today and told her I didnt/couldnt have anymore to do with her outwith work :( I know this is exactly what her girlfriend wants but I cannot listen to this anymore with the same frustrating outcome, and then having my name dragged through the dirt for NO reason whatsoever. Shes not even defending us (i'm not the only one shes spoke about) but "its not worth the hassle". I'm quite upset about losing a friend :( 

Sorry about the essay!! xx


----------



## Buster1

Arlene sorry about what has happened with you and your friend. Maybe this is the push that your friend needs to see that this is a toxic person in her life and that it is costing her all her friends. Hopefully in the end she will get rid of this crazy person and realize who her real friends are.


----------



## NDH

Amy I agree that bloodwork is your best bet. I hope they cooperate with doing a beta and that it shows good results. Urine tests can be so iffy and there could be other reasons besides dropping hCG why the line is still faint. And some never do darken at all either.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Sorry I wasn't on last night, I went to bed at 8pm :haha: I was so tired and i'd been having this pain in my stomach all day. It wasn't like cramps, it was more painful. A pain i've never had before around my abdomen area. God knows what it was but i'm pleased to say it's gone now! 

*Amy* I take it the doctor will let you know today once they have your sample rather than having to wait? Good luck hun, i'm sure it will be fine :hugs: x

*Arlene* Sorry to hear about your friend hun but you've done the right thing. If you hadn't have said anything you would have had an outburst about it anyway at a later date which would have ended in the same result cause it doesn't sound like this "woman" is going to change. Like Adrienne has said your friend will surely realise that this woman is just being manipulative and will end up leaving her eventually but until she does you don't need the stress of it all. At least you can still socialise at work hun until this all blows over :flower: x

Right I best get ready for work, hope everyone's well. I've got my smear test later today :dohh: not looking forward to that! I'm really worried if I am secretely pregnant that it could cause problems but surely it will be ok. Anyway talk to all you lovely ladies later x


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks Adrienne, hows things with you now?

Wendy..shes crazy! She had been with my friend 2 months and made her get a ring tattoed on her engagement finger and wanted to get married 2 months later. Oh and it gets better, her 10 year old son doesn't even know shes gay! So behind her sons back she'll be with and marry a women, finally put out the father then say "oh btw mum's gay so i've kicked out your dad and married secretly to Steph, yes that lady whos been about that you thought was a friend.." nothing like messing up your son. The same person who keeps drugs in her freezer n told my pal they were her sisters.. Oh I could go on all day so i'll stop now.
I cant even remember if the nurse usually asks about potential pregnancy when doing a smear. Glad your tummys better :) Enjoy work! I don't start till 10 today..like these days :lol:

Hows everyone else?

x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Good Luck on the test Amy.

Arlene - You'd be surpried how many people are blinded by love and some never realise their mistake.

Wendy - Maybe be worth letting them know that you're trying and not sure if your pregnanat or not just to make sure it's safe to do the smear.


----------



## wantingagirl

Wendy hun..... my temp went down ever so slightly today so Im sure it will keep on going down now ever such a cynic! Still got the creamy CM and yesterday afternoon and day before really watery in the afternoons! I hope you are tho!

Amy I hope your tests get stronger!

Arlene hehe to the softcups its a very private thing so I wouldnt do that either! They look so scary and wonder how it can fit but trust me it does! Its lovely to be back hun...... hope your ok. Im so sorry about your friend hun its so difficult when you are so close I guarantee when it ends (which it will) she will come running back to you. There is no need for being controlling and certainly no need for you to be involved in it! :growlmad:

Adrienne, Lea, Emma, Nat & anyone else I have missed! :hi:

Oooooh Wendy hopefully Implantation!

Sabrina how are you hun?

xxx


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* A tattoo after two months!! More fool your friend for doing it, i'd never let anyone control me like that but she obviously cares for this creature. That's so bad her son has no idea, he will grow up to hate her for the lies. I'm sure your friend will lose the rose tinted glasses evenutally :flower: Well I know the nurse usually says when was your last period before a smear? Can't wait to say January and see her face :haha: I'll tell her obviusly for that reason i'm not sure of the possibilty of pregnancy. Any excuse to get out of having one done! haha x

*Sabrina* Hey hun! How are you doing? You all back to normal now after that horrible bug? Yeah i'll try and mention it and see what they say, thanks :flower: x 

*Shona* That's a good temperature today hun! As long as they stay nice and high away from your coverline it's a good sign. My temps have gone up and down too but nowhere near my crosshairs. At least that's your first of the tww by, hope the next one flys by too! I get the watery cm in the afternoons too and then creamy at night, all very strange! You'll know if I get a BFP that it's a good sign lol x 

*Emma*, *Lea*, *Naomi* - where are you girls? Hope you are all ok :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene, your friend sounds like she's in a similar situation to what I was in with my ex last year. To start with I thought things would get better if I did what he wanted me to do, perhaps at that point I was blinded by love :shrug: and later I couldn't get away because he controlled everything. I wasn't allowed anywhere by myself, he made sure I never had any money, and I couldn't even make a phone call in private. He went through my mobile to see who I'd called and text and what had been said. He also tried going through my emails but I kept changing my passwords. All I can say is I don't blame you for being upset with her, but remember she may well need you in the future :shrug:

Amy, I hope the test goes ok today.

Wendy good luck for the smear test :hugs:

AFM - 10dpo, no symptoms and no urge to POAS. I'm getting better at this.


----------



## Lea1984

Hey Ladies,

Just a quick post from me i'm really busy!

Hope all you ladies are well.. I will try and get on later and catch up..

Miss you all.... :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

I have my sample and was gonna drop it off in a bit. But I just went to the bathroom and there was blood when I wiped. So, at this point it's not looking good I guess. I'll call them in a little bit after they open and see if they'll do anything at this point, like a blood test.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies, I just got the following letter from my doctor:

Dear Wendy,

I have just received your results of your scan and it looks like there is a possibility you might have polycystic ovaries. 

This however does not mean you have a diagnosis of polcystic ovarian syndrome as of yet. 

I think it would be a good idea at this time to refer you up to the hospital for further investigations of your failure to fall pregnant this last year with both your blood and scan results to help the consultants make a decision in terms of diagnosis and best care for you at this stage.

Yours sincerely.

So... I don't know where i'm going from here. Do you think I should still go in on Monday and see what she says or do you think this is her saying i'm referring you on you don't need to come in? x


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Well done missus, your doing better than me! lol. Once I get a BFN I lose hope for a few days but then it comes back and I want to test again :dohh: I have seriously spent way too much money this last year on pregnancy tests. I'm going to go bankrupt! :haha: x

*Lea* When are you not busy lady! :haha: Look forward to reading your catch up later :hugs: x

*Amy* Try not to worry until you hear from the doctor hun. I know the sight of blood can be scary but some ladies do bleed a bit and carry on with a healthy pregnancy. I'm really praying everything's ok for you :hugs: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Wendy. Just waiting for a call back from the nurse, on what they want to do. She wasn't sure if they want me to bring in the sample still, or just send me for blood work. I put on a pad, and it's bleeding slighly onto the pad. 

As for you, it sounds like she just wants to send you up for a referral. Doesn't sound like she wants to see you again. Can you call and ask what that means?


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy, don't lose all hope just yet hun. Like Wendy said there are plenty of women that bleed but go on to carry to full term.

Wendy, that letter sounds like she's referring you to the hospital. It's up to you whether you want to go in or not I think. I would probably go anyway for her to clarify things.

As for the not testing - no idea how I'm doing it. I have loads of IC's in the house, yet no urge to pee on one :shock:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Amy - I really am hoping that the spotting is nothing serious :hugs:

Arlene, sorry for skipping your post this morning - I was on my phone and I was tired and it looked too long to read :blush: I've read it now though and I'm sorry for the tight spot you're in with your friend. It sounds like her new gf is quite the person... and I can't believe she hasn't told her son! I hope your friend realises the mistake she's making being with such a person and you don't lose your friendship over this. But you really don't want to be in the middle of it regardless.

Wendy - I hope your doctor has some good advice of how to proceed, and I hope that your smear is fine. And to you three who are nearing the crucial point - BFP or AF? - I hope for the first outcome for all of you (Wendy, Shona and Rachael).

Night ladies - it's late and I'm soooo tired.


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies. 

Blood work is done. Ultrasound at 1 p.m. I should know my HCG level when I go to my appointment. The spotting has turned into full blown bleeding, so I'm really not expecting much. 

:cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry Amy :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* I've been thinking about you all afternoon hun, really hoping everything will be ok. I'm not sure what time it is with you right now but I will keep popping on to see if you have had your results :hugs: x

*Rachael* Thanks hun, I think I will go in and just ask her what further tests she thinks I will need to get done etc. Just don't want her to think I am wasting her time. What do you think of those IC's? I thought about getting some to save me some money, so sick of forking out for First Response tests x

*Nat* Hope you're getting a good sleep. Do you have a date booked for your 12 week scan? How is the work situation going? I read things had slowed down a bit. Hopefully things will pick up soon :hugs: x

Well that's me had my smear down, the nurse was really nice and had a wee chat with me about ttc before she did it. She said when was your last period? I said 11th January and she looked up at me and went WHAT?? :haha: Then she started clicking through my notes on the computer to see what was going on. She felt fair sorry for me. She said she would do the smear anyway as it wouldn't cause any harm if I was pregnant, they just don't like doing things down there if they don't have to. So glad it's over with although i'm bleeding from it (always do). Thank the lord we only have to go through it once every three years! x


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> *Amy* I've been thinking about you all afternoon hun, really hoping everything will be ok. I'm not sure what time it is with you right now but I will keep popping on to see if you have had your results :hugs: x

Thanks. It's 12:30 here. So only 30 minutes to go. I'll be on after to let you guys know what's going on.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be thinking of you Amy xxx

Wendy - glad the smear went ok. I have to have another one soon as I had mine in January and it came back with abnormal cells, so I have to be retested after 6 months.


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while, really tired at the moment but that is no excuse :blush:
Dont think I can manage to catch up on every post...

Amy, I hope things went ok at your scan hun, thinking of you:hugs:

Wendy, glad the smear was OK, these things are never enjoyable :flower: Have you sorted out an appointment in response to that letter, hopefully if you go in they will be able to give lots of advice and support.

Sorry it's such a short post, it has been such a long day at work, got loads achieved, including telling them about little bump, but feel shattered now.

Much love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies .. 

Back from the appointment. HCG was 20.5. She didn't seem too concerned about it since I'm so early. The ultrasound didn't show anything in the uterus, but again, she wasn't concerned because I'm early. So basically it's a waiting game. 

I go back Friday for another blood draw, and hopefully I'll be able to call and find that out that afternoon. I'm not waiting till next Wed (my next appt) for that info. 

Any prayers, thoughts, vibes are definitely needed right now! I'm praying that mad that this little one sticks!


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Aww I don't envy you hun. I had to have that done once cause they hadn't got enough cells first time round, was not amused! My sis-in-law had that too but her next smear was clear so hopefully yours will be the same :flower: x

*Naomi* Lovely to hear from you hun, I was wondering if you were alright. Yeah I had an appointment booked for Monday before I got the letter so I will just go in anyway and see what she says. How did it go telling your work about bump? I bet you can't wait to get 9 months maternity leave! x

*Amy* You should take it as a good sign that she wasn't concerned hun, but I know the wait will be torture! Really hoping everything will work out for you :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Wendy, sorry I didn't reply before, I have a memory like a sieve! The IC's are ok, though I would always confirm a possible BFP with a better test. They're good for a POAS addiction though :haha:


----------



## NDH

Amy, massive :hugs:

Wendy, thanks, I'm well - my 12 week NT scan is in less than a week! 6 days. I'll be 11+6 but whatever - it's still my 12 week scan :haha:

Work is NOT good - DH hasn't worked for 3 weeks (looking for a new job but no one is hiring - everyone he's talked to is trying not to let people go) and I haven't had any work available all week either :s Not good. But I'm trusting that things will work out. We have food in our cupboard (10kgs of pasta thanks to my mom lol) enough money in the bank to see us through the essentials until the end of July if we're careful, and my parents are legally obligated to help us financially if we can't pay our rent etc, but hopefully it doesn't come to that :s


----------



## Buster1

Amy I have everything crossed for you. I'd cross my eyes if I could. I think it's good that the doctor doesn't seemed too concerned about things but I will be sending good thoughts and good vibes your way.

Wendy I know it seems like it's taking forever but you are slowly but surely getting answers. I'm sure it won't be too much longer before you're telling us about your BFP.

Arlene hope your doing good and not too stressed with the frined situation.

Shona I hope your symptoms mean some good news is coming your way.

Lea what's going on. Hope you are well.

Naomi nice to hear from you and hope you and the bean are well.

Rachael good for you not giving into the POAS addiction LOL

Emma, Sabrina and the rest of you lovely ladies out there I hope you are well.

AFM I'm back at work after my 10 day break, but it's not so bad. I get layover at home every night of my 4 day trip. We had some really bad storms here today. Saw some crazy lightning when DH picked me up from the airport. Something did catch me a little off guard last night. I had a dream which is not so unusual for me because I tend to dream quite a bit. But last night I had a dream that I got my BFP. The strange thing is that this dream felt so real. It felt so real that I almost questioned wether it was a dream or not. I don't know why our minds play tricks like that on us. It almost feels like a cruel joke. Anyway that's all from me. Take care all!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Natalie sorry to hear about things on the work front being really slow, but as you said keep pushing and hopefully it'll pick up :) Can't believe its your 12 weel scan already :wacko: its going soo quick! 

Adrienne I love lightening storms...we're lucky if we see one a year here! Fingers crossed your dreams an insight of something to come soon :hugs:

Amy been keeping you in my thoughts and will continue too, I cannot imagine how you must be feeling right now :hugs:

Trying to hurry before heading to work but you'll never guess what now :( Kyles godmother Paula has been with her partner nearly 3 years, convinced he's the one and we all seen why, absolute great guy..or so we thought!! We all work together and one of the other girls we work with slipped out hes been texting her and I made her tell me everything..its really not good. Now I have to decide what the right thing to do here is. I wish I didn't know..I dont want to be the one to break her heart.:nope:

Anyway must be off to work..I won't be held responsible if a tin of dog food flys out my hand and hits him..:growlmad:

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, how's everyone doing? I've just got another high temp :happydance: I know i'm silly getting my hopes up again but it's better than being negative all the time. I started a new thread a couple of days ago to ask chart experts to tell me what they thought of my chart and every lady who commented said it looked good/great so it's brought my spirits up. A couple of them did agree with what Nat thought that I may have ovulated four days later than shown on chart but by temps looked fab from either date. Either way, i'm really hoping I get my BFP this weekend! x

*Rachael* That's alright, I'm bad for forgetting what I wanted/needed to say too lol. I will get some IC's after this weekend then if I get a BFN. Hopefully that'll save me some cash! Meant to ask, how's it going with the dog crate? x

*Amy* How you feeling hun, has the bleeding stopped? :hugs: x

*Nat* How exciting your scan is next week! :happydance: You'll need to let us see the pic once you've had it. That's not so good about work but i'm sure it'll pick up soon. How come you aren't getting any? Is there just not enough typing to go around? x

*Adrienne* Thanks hun, will you be joining me in announcing your BFP very soon?? :winkwink: I see your around testing time too. Fingers crossed for you. I see loads of people who get their BFP that say they had a vivid BFP dream before it, hope it works out the same for you :flower: x

*Arlene* How do you get yourself into these pickles?? :haha: Just kidding. How well do you know this guy? If you know him well enough I would be inclined to have a quiet word with him first, there's always two sides to every story. Unless this girl who was talking about the texts is trustworthy? It's a hard situation cause of the old "shoot the messenger" thing. But it all boils down too whether you would want her to tell you if she had a suspicion about your OH? If you would then you have to tell her :hugs: x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning ladies,

Quick post as I'm at work.

*Amy* - What I was always advised to do is to rest and do absolutely nothing! Reason they told me this is that by not stretching, lifting anything or moving about too much allows bubs a chance to hang on. Unfortunately, my work would not have allowed me to do this and I ended up losing them all. If you can get time off, take it and rest xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

*Arlene* - I was in a similar situation but I was close to the 3rd party. I chose to distance myself from all of them and let them fight it amongst themselves. Needless to say, the 3rd party got used and hurt as the one doing to cheating was telling him she was splitting with the other guy to be with him but that was never the case. She then laughed at im when he told her how he felt about her and she said he was just a play thing. when I spoke to him again and told him I knew what she was up to before they started anything, he said that it was ok as it wasn't my battle to fight.


----------



## NDH

I'm not sure why there hasn't been work lately to be honest. The account I'm on is quite large with 60 some doctors on it, and there hasn't been a single upload since Friday from them, and last week only a handful a day. I guess there just haven't been any insurance companies using there expertise lately. The good news is I was put on another account temporarily as they got a new account with a backlog of 200+ reports. Vastly different from the type I've been doing so there's a bit of a learning curve so my earnings have dropped a bit for now, but it's better than nothing :thumbup:

And I will definitely share pictures when I get them - but it may be a bit as I collected them from my doctor last time and my next appointment isn't for 2 weeks.


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs:

Still bleeding this morning, and I bled a lot overnight. Still not much cramping. Had some uncomfortable backaches last night, but they eventually went away. I slept fine - no discomfort. We'll see how today goes. I'm pretty much sure I'm losing/lost it. My levels were soo low, and even though she didn't seem too worried, I know they are low. 



babysimpson said:


> *Amy* - What I was always advised to do is to rest and do absolutely nothing! Reason they told me this is that by not stretching, lifting anything or moving about too much allows bubs a chance to hang on. Unfortunately, my work would not have allowed me to do this and I ended up losing them all. If you can get time off, take it and rest xxx .

I wish I could, but I can't. I'm sure if I asked they would give it to me, but I just got back from vacation and everything. Have a full day meeting today. If I start getting cramping or bleeding heavily, I will go home. I sit at a desk all day anyways, so it's not like I do much at work.


----------



## disneybelle25

:hugs: amy, I've got everything crossed for you hun, it must be hard but try and stay positive because you never know, nature has a way of finding a way sometimes :flower:
It was OK thanks Wendy, they were happy for me, which I was suprised at lol!!:haha: they have told me to keep quite from the staff - oops have already told half of them:haha::blush: until they have a 'plan' for my maternity leave if all goes well! Your temps look very good!!! fingers crossed for your bfp this weekend :flower:
O arlene, that sounds like a sticky situation, I can't advise I'm afraid as never been in that situation but I hope the news isn't taken out on you:flower:
thanks adrienne, we are ok thanks, although I just don't feel pregnant apart from being tired all the time, my cramps are gone and I don't really feel sick, I hope that isn't a bad sign or anything, just have to wait it out:coffee:

afm well i managed to get out at half 4 today, UNheard of :haha:. because they know now I can get away with using the tired card and they let me go... i am supposed to be writing reports but i wanted to check on here first!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Crate training is slowly getting there Wendy. I have two sulky cats today as they have just been neutered :(


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey guys sorry not been on, would have been on sooner but we lost our baby and im struggling to come to terms with it at the mo x


----------



## WendyJ

*Carron* I am so so sorry hun :hugs: I can only imagine what your going through. We are here for you anytime you want to chat :flower: Hope you can take some time to relax and let your body heal x

*Amy* Sorry to hear your still bleeding hun :hugs: I'm glad your not cramping though. Really hope you get some answers soon x

*Rachael* Aww no more kitties then Rach :( I guess it will be a lot easier for you though. Have you seen any other jobs you fance going for? x

*Naomi* Aww i'm glad it went well telling your work. I love the playing i'm pregnant card to get home early :haha: What you like tellling loads of people already, I think if I get my BFP I wont tell anyone until my 12 week scan. And that's including my family, I think especially if I get confirmed PCOS I know there is more of a risk of miscarriage so I think i'd be better to keep hush for a while. Of course I will tell you ladies straight away though :haha: I would burst if I couldn't tell anyone! x

*Nat* Maybe people are being more careful so there hasn't been many accidents :haha: That's great news about the new account though, any money coming in is a bonus. There's only so long you can eat pasta before you get sick of it lol x

*Sabrina* Are you a skiver at work like me & Emma :haha: I'm always sneeking on here. Mind and put your ticker up hun so we can keep track of your cycle :) x

Well not much happening with me apart from the fact i'm major excited I managed to get Lee Evans tickets tonight :happydance: He's coming to a town 30 mins away from me. No one ever comes to my sleepy region so I was well chuffed when I heard he was coming for one night only and managed to get ticks! It's not till August but it's something to look forward to. Anyway I'm going to get off to bed. Talk to everyone soon :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Mrs_C_Taylor said:


> hey guys sorry not been on, would have been on sooner but we lost our baby and im struggling to come to terms with it at the mo x


Oh Carron I'm so so sorry! :hugs: If you ever need to talk, please PM me! I might not know exactly how you're feeling but I've been there. I had a MMC at 10 weeks back in March, and now I'm pretty sure I'm losing my 2nd. Don't feel like you're alone. If you ever need to talk we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks for all the support ladies. 

I was definitely still bleeding today. It was basically just like a period. There's been some clots in the blood, but nothing big. I'm still holding on to hope that I'm not cramping. I'm hoping the bleeding trails off. Blood work tomorrow, then I'll be calling the doctor in the afternoon. They told me to call if the bleeding got heavier, and it has, but I didn't want to call cause I want the blood work tomorrow. It's not unbearable so I'm not telling them about the bleeding until tomorrow afternoon. And hopefully they will give me my levels.


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Good luck for today hun, i'll be thinking of you :flower: x

Well I put in my temperature this morning and Fertility Friend moved my ovulation day to the day Nat thought it was, four days later than the last one, so that would explain the BFN I got last time. I probably tested too early seen as it's saying i'm only now at 14dpo. Still my temps are nice and high so i'm keeping my fingers crossed! Could possibly have had an implantation dip, arrgghh I hate waiting lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wenday your chart does look really good hun :hugs:

Carron, I'm so sorry for your loss :(

Amy, I hope things go well today :hugs:

No more kitties for me, nope. Got to get Willow done when she's finished weaning her kittens. Faith is a lot happier this morning thankfully, and Xander wasn't too bad last night. Went and ate then went to sleep so he's back to his usual self :haha:

I've applied for a load more jobs. I have a phone interview on Monday for the AA call centre in Newcastle, and I also have applied for the Vodafone and O2 stores in town. I have 3 years experience working for Vodafone so hopefully that will stand me in good stead for one of those jobs. Here's hoping.

I'm 12dpo today according to FF, and tested BFN, though looking at my chart with the +ve OPK's and temps I think it's more likely that I ov'd on CD21 and I'm more like 9dpo :shrug:


----------



## xarlenex

Amy I really hope your little beans fine in there :hugs:

Carron sorry to hear your little one grew wings :( :hugs: I'll be thinking of you and your hubby x

Wendy its really looking good for you :D Positive attitude :thumbup:
I can't watch Lee Evans..he gets too sweaty, it kind of freaks me out :dohh::rofl: he's very good though, should be an excellent show :) OH got us Russell Howard tickets but its not till december! 


Update on the my friends drama, Paula, being Kyles godmother. Her OH is called Paul this could get confusing :lol: Basically I pulled him up, he tried denying it, then tried to blame the other girl, saying it was all her wanting him. Lucky for her she'd confronted in another girl when he was sending them incase this all came out and she confirmed what I was already told. I went back to him as to which he admitted one of the things but the rest was a "set up.." He tripped himself up so many times though I knew he was lying so I told him he had until saturday to tell her or I was. The selfish so and so shit his pants, run upstairs (we were working) and tried to tell her over the phone..she deserved more! She told him to hang up, because apparently she could tell it was such a guilty rambling. I then called Paula and told her all I knew, the other girl confirmed it and now its over for them. He was practically begging the girl to let him go to hers. Throughout all this I managed to trick him into admitting another girl too so its really a good thing this came out now before there was a marriage or child involved. He just seemed like one of the good guys!

Hows everyone else? Wheres Emma been?

x


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* I've had a look at your chart hun but to me it looks like Fertility Friend has it right cause that's when you had the drop and the big rise. Strange though how the OPK's don't match that though :shrug: I would just stay open to either days and test again at the beginning of next week. 

Oh good luck for the jobs! I would say you deffo had a good chance for the vodafone one. Nowadays it's experience they want over qualifications. Keep us posted! Aww poor cats, they are like humans sometimes, have a sulk and then forget about it the next day :haha: x

*Arlene* Haha I know what you mean! He was on tv last night and was constantly wiping his head. I said to hubby if he's that warm why does he wear suits?? :haha: You think he'd be better in a thin tshirt. Anyway, it should be good! I've never watched Russel Howard so no idea if he's good or not. My fave is Michael McIntyre but he'll never come round here I don't think.

That's a shame for Paula, it really is, but like you say she was better to know now than further down the line. Still she must be devastated. It makes life so much harder that you all work together but I know she will get through it. Just shows how your impression of people can be so wrong x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

Thanx guys still can't believe it. It's so hard to think of me not getting to meet my baby I know it was still early on but that doesn't matter for me. Don't know what I'm sapose to do now I feel lost x


----------



## WendyJ

Mrs_C_Taylor said:


> Thanx guys still can't believe it. It's so hard to think of me not getting to meet my baby I know it was still early on but that doesn't matter for me. Don't know what I'm sapose to do now I feel lost x

It's going to take time hun and you will never forget your little one. You just have to let your body rest for a while and then decide when you want to start trying again :hugs: x


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael sounds like your really trying on the job front, hopefully you get some good news soon! Good luck with the phone interview :) 

Wendy I like michael too, I watched alot of Britains Got Talent this time just to see him :dohh: Wheres the closest bigger arena near you? Its like your out in the middle of nowhere! :lol: Paulas very strong, she knows in a round about way its the best thing to happen, gives her a chance to meet someone better deserving.

Carron I don't know what to say to you, I agree with Wendy, give yourself the time to heal :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on lately but yesterday was a mess at work. We had another round of severe storms and my flight got super delayed. I started at 3:30pm Thursday afternoon and didn't finish until 5:40am Friday morning. I was suppose to be done by 10:30pm Thursday night. Now I have to be back at the airport by 3:30pm Friday. Needless to say I'll be working on not a lot of sleep.

Carron I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you big hugs to you hun.

Amy I hope everything works out for you. Just remember we are all here for both you and Carron.

Arlene way to be a good friend. I'm sorry your friend had to go though this but at least she has a good friend like you to lean on and she's knows that you always have her back.

Wendy I don't know much about the charts but it sounds like it's looking good. I hope it all results in a BFP.

Rachael I hope everything goes well on the job front, because any company would be lucky to have you. Also I'm glad that the crate training is going well.

Lea, Emma, Shona, Sabrina, Naomi and anyone else I missed I hope you are all ok and getting ready to have a great weekend. Take Care.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Carron- Sorry to hear your news hun :hugs: take each day as it comes. Just deal with it the best way you know how and can. Nothing will ever replace your little one and it does leave a huge gap in your life. I promise the pain will get better, we are here if you need talk. PM me whenever hun :hugs:

I hope everyone else is ok. I have been reading everyones post but I am not going to go back otherwise this would be a mega post :haha:

Sorry I haven't been posting ladies but I had a bit of a busy start to the week and then haven't been feeling great and didn't want to complain on here when I should be happy. I am here and I am keeping an eye on you ladies but I am still not feeling majorly social with still not feeling 100%

Hope everyone has a lovely weeked :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* I do live in the middle of nowhere :haha: Closest arena is SECC in Glasgow which is about 75 miles away. Stupid thing is although I live in a really quiet area I would never leave it, I love it here. Everyone knows each other and it's nice. Ooh nice to find a fellow Michael fan! I actually think he's quite dishy too although some folk think i'm weird cause of that lol. Oh I have no doubt Paula will end up with the man she deserves. For now though she has good friends like you to keep her going :flower: x

*Adrienne* Aww your work sounds a nightmare! How long till your off again? You're going to end up shattered. I take it your used to the storms? Some of them on the tv from America look so scary! Hope it all calms down soon x

Well I've been in my bed since I got home, not well at all. I've had constant cramps, felt sick all night, i'm burning up, had pink watery discharge earlier which turned to clear cm with tiny dots of blood in it and i'm so warm my cheeks are fair rosey. So god knows what is going on. Maybe AF is coming, maybe a BFP. I wish I could tell. For now though i'm just going to try and sleep. Talk to you all tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Had my blood drawn today, and the levels were negative. At least they were negative and I can get on with TTC right away. The bleeding is definitely slowing down, so it should be done after the weekend's over. We're trying again straight away. I did the whole waiting game last time, and look where it got me. I'll be getting some baby aspirin to take every day, and maybe stepping up my folic acid as well. I think we might trying BD'ing every 3 days a few days after the bleeding stops, and then closer to OV every other day. I'm still using OPKs but just don't want to miss it. After 2 m/c's, who knows when I'll OV now.


Carron - You need to give yourself time to grieve, but I PROMISE you, it will get better! The entire month of March is a blur for me, as everything happened in that month for me. It will get better though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Emma - hope you're feeling better! we've missed you!

Wendy - feel better as well! hope it's a bfp that's coming!

Adrienne - we had some bad storms yesterday too. the sky got very very dark; it was eerie. Bad thunder and lightening and downpours!


----------



## NDH

Amy and Carron, massive hugs to you both :hugs: :hug: I'm so sorry for both your losses. It breaks my heart to see anyone miscarry :(

wishing you both your forever baby very soon.


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry Amy :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I'm glad you have an answer now though. I'm glad you are planning to try again, you will get your forever baby :flower: x

*Emma* Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs: x

Well it was a BFN for me this morning. I don't get it. My temp is still so high and I just haven't felt myself. Guess I will just have to test again on Monday if no AF even though I would have thought I would have shown at 15dpo x


----------



## NDH

Adrienne I see you're on CD 1 again :( Hope you get to BD around O more this month.


----------



## NDH

Oh wow Wendy - your chart is looking really good. How strange for it to be a bfn, but maybe you're a late shower? There is no mistaking that chart though, you defo ovulated.


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks *Nat*, I just done a search on Fertility Friend and there is over a thousand people who got BFN's at 15dpo and then went on to get BFP's so I will keep hoping! 

Just got my letter from the Hospital, i've to go in and see a fertility doctor on 30th June. Just hope my work will let me go cause other folk are off on that day. Doesn't say i'm getting anything done though so i'm assuming it's just a chat. Hopefully I wont need to go and i'll get my BFP before then! If AF comes though at least I don't have long to wait till the appointment x


----------



## NDH

Well I hope something happens soon regardless - either a :bfp: (preferred of course) or AF so you can finally get started on another cycle. How long has it been so far? I know you keep resetting your ticker to fit on an 80 day one so I can't remember how long it's actually been.


----------



## WendyJ

151 days!! :haha: I know i can be a bad one for symptom spotting but seriously I don't feel right. My stomach has felt weird for the past 5 days. I'm not in agony or anything, just keep getting twinges, cramps and feel really sick a lot. But like i've said either way I will be happy cause I know i'm going to get answers. I agree though, from my temps it looks like I deffo did ovulate. Thanks for giving your opinions, they are really appreciated :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd say you defo ovulated too hun! Hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## disneybelle25

:hugs: amy and carron, im so so sorry. i can't imagine what you are going through but i am thinking of you and sending lots of hugs and support. 
good for you amy, getting back on it as soon as, think i would be the same. a friend at work did the same, she lost her baby at 7 weeks, tried again straight away and fell quickly again and now has a little girl who is nearly 1 so i know you need to mind your body but it can work out well.
o wendy, i do hope things work out for you this month hun and you get one or the other soon, would love for it to be a bfp though, you really deserve one!!
how is everyone else?
i'm currently watching disney films (beauty and the beast -my fav- at the mo) and trying to write reports, it's not really happening lol:haha:


----------



## WendyJ

Well ladies it looks like the :witch: has arrived! I'm shocked cause my temps are so high but i've just been to the toilet and my tissue was covered in bright red blood when I wiped. So i've just put on a pad and I will keep an eye on it to see if it's starting full flow. I am a little disappointed it's not a BFP but i'm still happy that I obviously ovulated on my own and finally my 151 day cycle is coming to an end! 

So the plan is to go and get CD2 bloods done on Monday, seen as if it's full flow tomorrow will be classed as CD1 right? And I can start using my CBFM again :happydance: Just really hope my body will start ovulating every month, we shall see! Surely if this is AF my temp will go down tomorrow? Hmm. Anyway, I best get off, I just wanted to come on and update you all but I will be on for a proper post tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies. Just like my last m/c, some days are better than others. But I'm having more of the better days. I just kept thinking today about how I should be roughly 23 weeks, over half way done. And that just got me down. :cry: It just sucks cause now I have 2 due dates that I have to remember, one of them being DH's birthday. I had such good feelings about the last one, now when I get pregnant again I don't know how I'm gonna feel. It's gonna be hard to be happy though. It's just be like, oh, here we go again. 

DH and I went out to dinner tonight, and I had a nice big alcoholic beverage. Boy was it yummy! I got some baby aspirin today as well, so I'm going to start taking one a day. Hopefully it works in thickening the lining of my uterus, which is what I've read. The nurse I talked to Friday had never heard of it, but she said it couldn't hurt me.


Wendy - sorry to hear AF is here! But you're right, at least you know you can OV now. FXed crossed for next cycle. I would definitely say that the first full flow day is CD1.


----------



## Viola77

Hi girls I know haven't been here in a long time but In just got some devastating news that I need to share. Dh went to his endocrinologist Friday and we found out that since his testosterone levels are so low and he only.has one testicle that it would be.highly unlikely he could even get me pregnant.....I've just spent 15 months rtfm only.to find out that its all.for nothing. I am just so sad and well angry etc.... things are just not going very well. I guess I just need the support.


----------



## Buster1

Viola77 said:


> Hi girls I know haven't been here in a long time but In just got some devastating news that I need to share. Dh went to his endocrinologist Friday and we found out that since his testosterone levels are so low and he only.has one testicle that it would be.highly unlikely he could even get me pregnant.....I've just spent 15 months rtfm only.to find out that its all.for nothing. I am just so sad and well angry etc.... things are just not going very well. I guess I just need the support.

I'm so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine what you and dh are going through right now. Please know that you have my support as well as all the other ladies on here. I wish there was something that I could say to make you feel better at this time. I'm sending you lots of hugs. Take care of yourself ok.


----------



## NDH

Oh Viola, :hugs: That's devastating news. Is there anything he can take to increase his testosterone and his sperm count?

Wendy, I'm gutted that AF arrived, but at the same time at least you're getting somewhere, and you have a good length LP. Hopefully your next cycle is a normal length one and the lucky one. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Wendypops- I am so gutted for you but happy at the same time. Sorry it wasn't your bfp but I am sure it will come very soon :hugs: Are you feeling any better than the other night. Thank you hun for your texts, it meant a lot. Huge :hugs: to you and you know where I am if you want a wee chat x

Michelle- I am so sorry to hear your bad news hunni. I know you were going through a rough tie a few months ago as well. Sorry to hear things haven't perked up for you yet. All the fab ladies on this thread are here to give you loads of love and support and pray that things will improve for you :hugs:

Amy- Hey Mrs, huge :hugs: sorry about the mc :hugs: glad to see you are going straight back into it. We are here if you need any support. I try not to focus on dates otherwise it gets me down too much. My little angel is never forgotten but I found it hard enough to move on initially. I know you are strong and can do this and you will get your little baby :hugs:

Naomi- Hope you are doing well. I see where your name on here has come from now :haha:

:wave: Rachael, I loved your pics of the cats on fb the other day. fingers crossed for you with the jobs :hugs:

Arlene- I read the stuff about your friends and well done for standing up for your friend. I think a lot of people could do with a honest friend like ou to have their back. Hope you and Kyle are good :hugs:

To everyone else :wave: I hope you are all ok :hugs:

So sorry lades for abandoning you all. Not been having a great time at the min which I wont bore you with. It has saddened me to see so much happiness and now so much sadness :( Huge hugs ladies and I am back and here for you all :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi guys! Hope everyone's well :flower: I'm typing this from my bed. AF is definitely here, the cramps are so bad even though i'm not bleeding heavily, so it's pills and hot water bottle time! Will deffo call the doctor up tomorrow and book my CD2 bloods. 

*Rachael* I take it there's no sign of the :witch: for you? I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun :flower: x

*Naomi* Aww I love disney films! I still need to watch Toy Story 2 and 3. Beauty and the Beast is one of my favs too, think The Lion King is my fav tho! Can't wait to have kids so I can sit and watch them all with them. I've even bought a set of disney and winnie the pooh childrens books and put them by :haha: What am I like! But they were a lovely set and hopefully I will get to use them one day x

*Amy* Sorry you're having a down day hun :hugs: It's only natural that you will have some down days. I don't know why but it does seem to be the case that when someone has a miscarriage they seem to be very fertile and get pregnant very quickly again. You are naturally going to be scared when you get another BFP but you have you to believe that it will be your forever baby and try and relax as much as possible in your first twelve weeks :flower: x

*Michelle* It's lovely to see you back on here hun although i'm so sorry about your news :hugs: What are your doctors suggesting as the best way forward? Would it be IVF? I'm sure they will be able to do something to help hun, don't give up. We are all here anytime you need to talk :flower: x

*Adrienne* Has the horrible :witch: got you too hun? We'll do it next month! I'm going to kidnap the witch and tie her up so she can't come back :haha: x

*Nat* Thanks hun, hopefully I will be back to my usual 30 day cycle now. I had a look at the pics from your appointment, it looks lovely! You getting all settled in now? x

*Emma* Anytime hun :hugs: You'll need to let us know how your midwife appointment goes tomorrow, can't believe you've got a little raspberry inside you now! :haha: Only another 4 weeks and you'll get to see your little one on the screen! So exciting! x

*Lea* How you doing hun? I know you're a busy lady but hope you're well :hugs: x

Right i'm going to go and chill for a while, try and get rid of these cramps. Talk to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry AF got you Wendy, but at least your epic cycle is finished!

No sign of AF yet. Officially late, but BFN on tests :wacko:


----------



## Buster1

Yes I'm back on CD1, but I'm not surprised. Sorry the witch got you Wendy, but I"m glad the never ending cycle is over for you and hopefully things will get back to normal for you.

Rachael sorry about the BFN keeping my fingers crossed for you that you're just going to be one of those who get that late BFP.


----------



## Tweak0605

Michelle - sorry to hear the news! :hugs: we're all here for you!

Emma - thanks hun! I try not to focus on the dates, but it's hard sometimes. I have 4 people on my FB that are all due Sept/Oct, right around where I would've been. Those will be a hard couple of months, especially if I'm not pregnant by then. I hope you're feeling better! I can't believe you're already a raspberry!

Wendy - thanks hun! I hope I can be like last time, and get PG right away again. I hope the cramps are diminishing for you! Good luck with your CD2 blood work!

Rachel - sorry about the BFNs! got everything crossed for you!

Adrienne - :dust: for next cycle!! 


Hope everyone else is well. I had an okay day - just relaxed around the apartment with DH. We got all caught up on our TV shows, and had lunch out. It was a nice day, but I'm not ready for work tomorrow. I wish I could have an extra day off. Oh well, guess it'll take my mind off everything. Watched a music video, I Would Die For That, and almost bawled my eyes out. It's everything I want to say. It's an amazing video.


----------



## xarlenex

Hey ladies! Sorry for not being around much, I have been reading everything, just not enough time to post. I still have so much to do in regards to packing :dohh: and we leave in an hour :lol:

Just wanted to post quickly, Amy and michelle, sorry for the tough time yous are going through. :hugs: 

Wendy at least something came from the symptoms you were having. Sorry to hear :witch: ain't being easy on you :( hopefully she'll be gone before you know it :hugs: Good luck with your bloods today :)

Rachael fx'd AF stays away and you get your bfp!

Emma..So its all good to just drop the kids off when you finish work..? :winkwink: Still babysitting for us, right?! :haha: 

Best be off and get everything in the car. Hope everyone else is well :)

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Amy & Carron so sorry for your loss I also know exactly how it feels so you know where I am if you need to chat :hugs:

Viola im so sorry for your news, whats the next step?

Arlene thats terrible but yet better she knows now than later, he sounds like my ex the thing was we had been best mates for years and never knew he was a womaniser and fell in love with him before we even started dating so hurt like hell when I found out he was cheating on me and he walked out on me for his exwife 6 months before our wedding day! We were also ttc! I see it as a blessing I never carried his child or married him!

Adrienne, Emma, Nat, Wendy, Rachael, Sabrina who else have I missed there is so many :shrug: Hope you are all ok :)

Temp dropped today so expecting AF soon :growlmad: Moving onto cycle 21!

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Tweak0605 said:


> Michelle - sorry to hear the news! :hugs: we're all here for you!
> 
> Emma - thanks hun! I try not to focus on the dates, but it's hard sometimes. I have 4 people on my FB that are all due Sept/Oct, right around where I would've been. Those will be a hard couple of months, especially if I'm not pregnant by then. I hope you're feeling better! I can't believe you're already a raspberry!
> 
> Wendy - thanks hun! I hope I can be like last time, and get PG right away again. I hope the cramps are diminishing for you! Good luck with your CD2 blood work!
> 
> Rachel - sorry about the BFNs! got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Adrienne - :dust: for next cycle!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. I had an okay day - just relaxed around the apartment with DH. We got all caught up on our TV shows, and had lunch out. It was a nice day, but I'm not ready for work tomorrow. I wish I could have an extra day off. Oh well, guess it'll take my mind off everything. Watched a music video, I Would Die For That, and almost bawled my eyes out. It's everything I want to say. It's an amazing video.

Oh I have seen that vid on here too hun! Its lovely! Did you see Lilly Allen got married the other day and her hubby announced at the service she is 16 weeks pregnant! xx


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all! Hope everyone's well. I am in total agony with AF cramps I could really just cry. I'm on my lunch at the mo so i'm lying on sofa with a hot water bottle. Already taken nurofen but even it isn't taking the pain away today. I even had a brisk walk home from work rather than driving but nope, that didn't help either. Wish I could just go to bed but there's no chance cause there's urgent work needing done today. 

Anyway, i've been to the doctors and she was lovely. She took my CD2 bloods for me and i've made an appointment to go back for more bloods on CD23. It was meant to be on CD21 but that's a Saturday so she said the Monday would be fine. I'm happy with that bearing in mind what Nat said about ovulation dates as I think I do ovulate later than day 14. I shall hopefully find out if that's right or not though this month! So excited to be using my CBFM again and with my temps I should hopefully know what needs to be done when.

Doctor says hubby has to go and see his doctor asap to get sperm analysis done as she said that would be a big help to the fertility doctor at the hospital if she had those results to hand so he's going to see when he can get that done. She explained that although I look like I may have PCOS I don't have the PCOS syndrome of it so they want to be sure. She explained it as being a jigsaw puzzle and they needed to put all these results together to get to the bigger picture but said who knows you may just fall pregnant this month if your body returns to normal. Here's hoping! x

*Rachael* Thanks I am so glad that epic cycle is over! I'm still really hoping for you girl but I see your temps are going down :( When you going to test again? x

*Adrienne* Thanks hun, hopefully I can get back to normal and endure the tww's along with you! Although your cycles are a bit shorter than mine. Did you manage to get your hubby's sperm analysis organised? x

*Amy* PMA lady, you will be pregnant again by Sept/Oct :hugs: I've watched that video too and it made me well up. I am far too emotional for my own good though, i'm forever crying at programmes and stuff! I can't wait for the day that we can say everyone on this forum has their forever baby, I know it will happen though x

*Arlene* Have a lovely time away hun! I'm sure you will :hugs: x

*Shona* Sorry to see your temp is dropping too but like we always say we are never out until the witch shows so don't lose hope! I didn't realise that about your ex, how awful when it was only six months before your wedding. So glad you're in a much happier relationship now :hugs: x

Right I better get back to work, talk to everyone later :flower: x


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah thanks hun :) We were together nearly years, were trying for a baby and were engaged for 2 years and had planned everything but luckily didnt spend too much and hadnt bought my dress yet! He picked a fight one night for no reason and walked out and I found out afterwards that 3 months earlier or so when he visited his son he slept with his exwife and telling her he was planning on leaving me and acting towards me how everything was fine she sent him a letter and a pic of his wee one and he threw the letter on the coal fire which I thought was strange he said she was bitching at him in the letter but why would she bitch at him but send a pic of her son :shrug: He thought I was that stupid he told me when he left that he was going to his mums for a couple of days and took the first boat to england and disappeared for weeks. She made him phone me to explain whats going on like she was trying to act like she cared the stupid bitch she knows that he had a fiance. Worst thing was he would never tell me why so I could never move on. 

Enuf about me lets hope your results come back good and that you get your bfp soon hun!
Nah Ive ruled myself out hun 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

oh and the boyfriend before than threatened to kill me lovey bunch lol


----------



## Tweak0605

Shona - don't count yourself out until AF shows up! you're still in it until it does! 

Wendy - hope your cramps go away soon! sounds like you had a good appt! There's a TV show I watch here, Secret Life of the American Teenage. Not sure if you have it over there. One of the girls just lost her baby; it was stillborn. I've never cried so much at a TV show before. I told DH it's a good thing he won't be home tonight, as I'll prob be crying like a baby at it. I'm way too emotional for my own good too. I cry at everything.

Arlene - have a great time away!


Super tired at work today. Had a hard time getting to sleep last night, with everything going on in my head. Oh well. DH is at school tonight, so I should be able to get to bed somewhat early.


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

Shona- You have certainly had your run of bad men!! I will never let a man treat me bad again. I am glad I have found my Gavy who is a push over but stands up to me when needed :haha: I think we should kidnap the :witch: so she stops getting people... not fair. Hope your doing ok :hugs:

Wendypops- Sorry you are still struggling at the minute. I was hoping your pains would of dies down today for work but it seems like you have had no luck! So excited for you this month, I am sure you will have a good month!! My appointment went well thank you. I feel a bit like a pin cushion but most of it was just talking through procedures and filling in paperwork. My 12 week scan is on the 8th July at 3.45pm and I will be exactly 12 weeks then. Gavy is so excited but I am struggling with being in bed for the past 2 days being sick! I am happy but just want to fast forward to July!

Arlene- Hope you have had a lovely trip to sunny blackpool!! :haha: Would love to babysit but dont think I would be able to as I have no energy at the minute lol. Hope you have a lovely break away!

Amy- You will be pregnant by Sept/ Oct Mrs. It will happen for you and everyone else on here!!

Anyway, back to try and get my head into work. Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I am glad I found this forum. All you ladies sound lovely and I am excited to be a part of this community. My name is Carly and my DH name is Michael. We have been actively TTC for 3 months now. We are celebrating our one year wedding aniversary this month, and would be overjoyed if our gift was a BFP. I am originally from Chicago IL but recently my DH was promoted and we now live in Richmond KY. Sometimes I feel a bit lonely and was also hoping this forum would help me talk to some ladies who have the same emotions each month that I do. So here is to BFP's for all you lovely ladies and myself who have been patiently waiting!!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Welcome carly, I am sure you will enjoy getting to know the lovely ladies and I am sure you will get the support you need as all the ladies here are fantastic x


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Carly! :flower:

Thanks Emma. I keep thinking positive thoughts all the time. I WILL be pregnant by September!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Carly glad you're here. This is a great group of ladies. I'm sure you'll like it here.

Wendy still working on DH to do the SA. He has an appointment for Tuesday but I don't know if he is going to go through with it. How is your DH handeling doing the SA? Sorry the witch is being so hard on you. She's killing me this month too. 

Arlene have a great trip.

Amy sometimes you need to have a good cry it makes you feel better. Hang in there.

Emma sorry you're feeling so tired. Don't worry you'll get your energy back in second tri.

Shona wow you've had it tough in the past, but that's what has made you the strong lady that you are today.

To everyone else I hope you're having a good day. AFM I'm trying to get a hold of the FS so that I can make my appointment for the water ultrasound next week. Can't get anyone to pick up so it must be a busy day over there. Anyway time to get back on the phone.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 
Today is 3 DPO. And I have read that some women test as early as day 6.
I am trying to be much stronger than that and waiting till a week after normal AF date. 
Just wondering if you all have some suggestions as to ways to keep my mind off this during the 2WW or if you have had luck testing earlier than you thought you should have.

Thanks!!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Shona* What an arse hole your ex was! He didn't deserve you hun. And as for your other ex, my god! Thank god he's out of your life. You've had a pretty crap past but things are coming together for you now hun, and you'll soon have another gorgeous wee baby to make your family complete :flower: x

*Amy* No I don't think we get that show here, probably a good thing cause i'd be crying my eyes out. My hubby loves that i'm so emotional though, whenever I start crying at the tv he always goes awww and gives me a hug lol. He thinks it's cute. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight hun :hugs: x

*Emma* Thanks hun, i'm still in agony. It went away for a while but it's back again with avengance. I think it's cause i'm passing a lot of clots, sorry for tmi! I think cause this is my first AF in 6 months my lining has obviously gotten so thick there is a lot of it to come away. Not much fun! So glad your midwife appointment went well, and how exciting you now have a scan date :happydance: Hopefully the sickness will settle down soon, I know it can't be much fun hun :hugs: x

*Carly* Welcome to the thread hun, it's nice to have you with us :flower: Aww sorry to hear you've been feeling lonely but hopefully we can all help with that :hugs: You should put a ticker up in your signature so we can keep track of where you are in your cycle, if you click on mine it should take you to the page to pick one. Are you doing anything nice for your anniversary? x

*Adrienne* Hubby has actually been brilliant about getting a SA done. I texted him from work saying my doctor had said he needed one asap to try and get results before my hospital appointment and he replied saying ok darling i'll phone on my lunch and get it booked in. So it doesn't seem to be bothering him which i'm glad about. Hopefully your hubby will get it done and out the way on Tuesday. Did you manage to get through to your FS eventually? x

Well i'm off to fill up my water bottle again and have a lie down. Talk to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy I hope your cramps die down soon :hugs:

Emma, hope you and baby are doing well? :hugs:

:hi: Carly, welcome to the forum :D

Still no AF :dohh: I got Kinect for the Xbox today though, so been playing on that. The personal trainer on Your Shape is trying to kill me. I'm sure of it :haha: Tested this morning and yet another BFN :dohh: I give up :dohh:


----------



## Lea1984

:wave: Hello Ladies!!!! :flower: I hope your all well... I know you have all missed me :rofl: Well I have missed you all too! :winkwink: OMG i have some reading to do, There is loads of pages... :argh: Well i'll start catching up after this post.....

Well today has been the day from hell... A mothers worse nightmare!!!! :cry: My Jaydan (my son) goes and comes home from school everyday on his own, (he is almost 11, for you ladies who don't know) 
His school is only round the corner from our house, so giving him that little bit of freedom and responsibility, i let him go alone. (Believe me it took me a while to agree to it, he is my baby and i hate him being away from me.

Jay knows he has to come straight home everyday, and he always does.:thumbup: He finishes at 3pm, but normally gets out of class late because i have him on report so i can see how well he is doing in class each day... (I like to keep track on things)... I expect him about 3.10 3.15 MAX. 

Today i was busy sorting loads of ebay orders out so i had the music on. It got to 3.20pm and no jay so i started to get a little worried, i walked to the front, no sign of him. It got to 3.25pm now i am even more worried so I decided to go out and see, i locked the door, music still on and walked towards his school, :nope: still no sign of him...
I spoke to the head at the school and she said jay left at 3.00pm OMG!! Now i am freaking out!!!!! It was now 3.35pm and school have no idea where Jay is... I call his friends, and no one at all has seen Jay. By this time i'm worried to death, panicking. School said there is nothing they can do, :growlmad: just, if i dont have any of his friends number to let them know who they are and they will call them for me. I'd already done that.. :growlmad: :cry: I walked towards our house head in bits, told OH as he was just getting back, both shocked, this is so out of character for Jay.. OH went out in the car straight away while i called the police.... Everything happened so fast.. But so slow, if you know what i mean... i was shaking with fear and shock at this point with all the possibilities OMG.. My little boy, where is he, you can imagine what i was going though.... :cry: I had to give the poice a description of him, what he was wearing, whether there was a problem OMG... 
My head was in bits thinking all kids of bad things, i called OH again and he'd not seen him while driving around, he'd spoken to a few people who hadn't seen Jay either, then he spoke to a lady who works at the school, who lives round the corner from us, Jay plays with her kids. she said jay walked towards our avenue after school.. By this time it was 4pm, i'm scared to death :cry: thinking like mad. The police were on the way, and had officers on the way out to look for him. The police said to wait at the house for them, so i went back in, still :cry: i went to turn the music off and call jays friends agn, I was asking one of his friends agn, has he seen jay, and that i have the police on the way etc he'd not seen him still, the next minute Jay walks down the stairs.... OMG!!!!! All the time he was upstairs in his bedroom... I'd not heard him come in because of the music, He normally comes to see me and give me a cuddle and show me how well he had done at school before he goes up to take his uniform off.. I was hurt, angry, Happy all in one... 

Omg Ladies it was the worse feeling i have ever felt in my whole life... I can't believe i didn't check upstairs, but at the same time, why would i, i was sat at the kitchen table, i can see the front door, my 2 dogs normally get all giddy when he walks though the door.. It was an experience i NEVER want to ever experience again... He looked so pale when i explained to him how i was feeling, and he said you should just be glad i'm ok mum... Even more so now i think i have to be careful, i think if i can see him i know he is safe.. I still feel sick, the thought of my baby being out there... I'm so glad he is ok and i really feel for all them parents out there and kids have gone missing...:hugs: I wouldn't wish it on my worse enemy ...


I'm going to have a catch up now ladies, see how all you have been doing..


:hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

OMG Lea! I'm so glad he's okay! I can't even begin to imagine what you went through in that time! :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Awe All this reading to do, i think i'll just read through as much as i can.. Starting the 6th Jun.....:wacko: I get to carried away with my post....

*Emma* Hey Hunni, I hope you & lil Pippin are both well..:happydance: for 8 wk mark hun! Good Girl for being in bed early :haha:.. Awe i can't wait to see pics of baby cot & stuff... :wacko: Lol, i would be the same hun, Pink for a girls bedroom.. Awe hun, how did it go at the Midwife appt hun?

*Wendy* Hey hun, how are you? Awe i have lost your number hunni.. Looks like someone has deleted it bcos there is no reason for it to be gone.. Hummmm...
Yeh hun, i have been applying for jobs everyday, it is driving me Nuts...But i have to just keep going till i get one. Sadly hun i didn't get to go X-factor... Gutted!!!! I'm with you on babied rooms, me to you bears and a pink for a girl or baby blue room for boy, got have to have the me to you bears... They are just soooo Gorgeous... Saying that, i wont be having a baby any time in the near future.. Its off the cards for now.. My relationship is way to F***ed Up..

I'm sorry hunni for the :bfn: but you know the :bfp: is not far away now... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: For the :witch: I am so happy the moo came to you.. Now you can start your cycle... a :bfp: this cycle will be a perfect end to that horrible wait..:hugs: ..... Boo for the smear hun i hate them. lol at the nurses reply i would have loved to see her face too...:rofl: i bet that part was fun...3years, lucky for you, i'm on 3-6 months smears now hun..:growlmad:

I'm so jealous hun Lee Evans is sooo funny...

*Amy* Hey Hunni.... Awe i am soooooo sorry for your loss agn hun.. Massive :hugs: You have been through so much this week.. I really hope things work out for you soon.. Let your body heal hun before you jump back in to ttc..

*Rachael* Hey hun how's you? Plodding along in the 2ww you say.. i have everything crossed for you lady... :dust: I have had abnormal smear too hun, i hate the tests they.. I feel violated when they do them...

Awe i forgot you worked for vodafone. FX things go well for your interview, you defo have the experience.

*Carron* Hey hunni.. I am sooooo sorry for you loss hun.. I can only imagine what your going though Massive :hug:. we are all here for you hun if you need us...



*Adrienne* Hey hun, i hope you are well.. Wow them test sound awful hun. I hope they went ok... :happydance:for OH playing ball and he's willing to get the test done, its a shame he can't think a little more about your feelings. He has a pleasurable experience for his test and poor you have the awful experience.. :hugs: hun... n bloody :growlmad: Men!!! They just don't get it... I hope your Male friend can talk some sense into him. Yes it can be embrassing, but look what you both will have at the end of it all, a beautiful :baby:... Wouldn't it be amazing if all men were like us... Hun You'd be no good with my eating habits, i'm terrible, i have ate nothing at all since last night.. I am going to get a smoothie maker, and live off them...I know i will have them 3 times a day..

Awe i know what you mean about the dreams hun, i'm the same, i tend to dream allot but they tend to be things that are troubling me, its like my head is bringing all my worse fears together and punishing me. But at the same time the good ones too. I wake up at lease 5 days a week questioning was my dream real.. Horrible mind tricks.. What is strange though hun, i actually dreamed my mum got cancer before she did and everything from that dream came true.. Many things i have dreamt have come true, probably that's why i stress so much when i wake from bad dreams. 

*Shona* Hey Hun, i hope you are well, and feeling better... Wow for the first time ever i have looked up soft cups, i never knew what they were.. Wow they are cool.. :rofl: no they look good..I heard all you ladies talk about them, but didn't know what they were, how bad is that!!

*Naomi* Hello Hun, I hope you and :baby: are well.. I hope your not working to hard Mrs...


*Nat* :wave: Lovely to see you here hun.. Hows :baby: and you doing? :happydance: For 12wk scan, wow that went fast. Cant wait to see pics hun, i bet you cant wait!!!... I'm sorry work is poor at the moment for OH, it is the same here too. Getting a job nowadays is like looking for a needle in a hay stack.. It is driving me mad looking.. Hopefully things will work out soon...:hugs: 


*Arlene* Hey Hun hope you & Kyle are both well! I'm sorry you got a :bfn: Hun, but like they say PMA.. It will happen for you soon...:dust: Awe hun, i'm sorry things are messed up with your friend, i hope they work out for you both, its sad that people can ruin friendships like that. But at the same time hun, my friends have been the same with me bcos my Oh in the past, they would get dragged into things and he'd call me and them the worse names.. Its not nice... She is crazy, hopefully your friend will wise up to her OH and do the right thing for herself, it only gets worse. There is only so much a person can take, she will realise its just a matter of time..

Awe no hun, people around you seem to be landing you in the stress pool. If i was you hun i would tell Kyles godmother, you obviously choose her to he Kyles godmother because you care for her, and believe she is good enough to take your place if the worse was to happen. I would say your loyalites lie with her more than the girl at work. If Kyles godmother was to find out you knew, that would hurt her too, i think it is best it comes from you. How would you deal with it, if it was the other way round, you'd want her to tell you.. 

I have been in this situation myself but i was the person who didnt know what was going on behind my back, with my friend and OH... I wish i was told by my so called friend, but i wasn't, i have no time for either of them now. If i knew anything like that i ask myself what would i want to know.. I hate how people can be so cruel....



Ill finish my catch up later things are getting stressed here now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Lea I am so sorry about your baby. My mother always said no matter how old or big I was I was her baby. I can only imagine the fear and all the things that were going through your head. So happy he is safe and sound!

Wendy I tried the page you suggested for a counter and it isnt working right now so I will have to try again later, but I definately want a counter, all you ladies have them and they are so cute I want to be part of it. As for my anniversary I was given a beautiful coach bag and will be taken to a nice dinner this weekend. Not sure what else he has up his sleeves but he is pretty good. We got married on our 5 yr anniversary so that was the best present I have ever gotten. He really is my best friend.

Rachael thank you for the welcome.

I am looking forward to getting to know all you ladies. I wish I had a blackberry so I could get the forum right on my phone. But I dont mind checking in a few times a day. Its nice to have a place to chat.


----------



## Buster1

Wow Lea I can't imagine how you must have felt. Glad your son is ok. :hugs:

Wendy could you have your DH give my DH a call. Maybe that would help. LOL :haha:

AFM I got through to the FS office to schedule my water ultrasound which has to be done between cd6-12. I'm a little frustrated by the fact that they don't seem to understand that I am a flight attendant and that I'm not home everyday. I lucked out this cycle because I will be available for 3 days at the perfect time and the doctor isn't available. Now I have to wait and see if the nurse can do the test but I won't be able to hear from her til Wednesday. :growlmad: I know that the doctors schedule doesn't revolve around me but it seems that when you have to have certain tests done at specific times in your cycle that there would be some more flexibility in the office. I guess I am just really anxious to get the ball rolling because of my age (37) and I just don't want to lose anymore time. Plus the doctor won't do a follow up with me until all the tests have been completed and she gets the results. I really don't want this to drag on for to long. Sorry for the mini rant. I just really feel like I'm starting to run out of time or maybe I'm just extra sensitive because I'm on my period. Who knows?:shrug:


----------



## NDH

Oh my Lea, that would have been a major panic! What a relief to discover he'd been in his room the whole time but I can't even imagine the terror you must have been going through.

Adrienne what's a water ultrasound? I hope they're able to schedule it when you're available.

I've forgotten everything else that was written in the last two days already, I'm not as good a responder as Princess Lea is. But :dust: to all that need it, :hugs: to those in need and growing vibes to the other mommies to be.

Oh and welcome to Carly (sp?)


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

Adrienne, I hope you manage to get the appointment when you need it. It is frustrating that you need it done at a certain time and no one is available. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Carly, If you search on the internet for ovulation tickers you will find loads of different sites to get your ticker up. :flower: You wouldn't want it on your phone, its too addictive :haha: even just to come on and read lol!

Princess Lea, Hello Mrs, I was going to text you yesterday but forgot :doh: I am so glad Jay is ok :hugs: Sorry to hear your relationship with your oh still isn't improving. I was hoping now that this stuff with Becca was sorted that you guys would find each other again :( Pippin and I are ok, it is certainly making itself comfy as I have been really ill these past few days. I am glad it has calmed down a bit so I could come back to work but it is only just manageble! Once I get the door sorted in the bedroom then I will be able to get the furniture where it is needed so I can take a pic of the half way progress :hugs: Let me know if you need a chat at any point Mrs, I worry about you :hugs:

Rachael, I am not happy about the :witch: teasing you ladies and staying away for a little!! Hopefully a storm will come up your way and blow her away for 9 months!!

Wendypops, I agree I think it is because you haven't had it for so long for why it is so painful. I hope it has died down today for you :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I thankfully found a ticker, and its really cute!
Adrienne I just wanted to say I love your name, my husband and I have considered it as a middle name if we have a daughter (just spelled a little different).
NDH sorry I didn't catch your name but thank you for the welcome and I am sorry I don't know what SP is?
I did however have a question for all of you and wanted your opinion. I have read a lot about pre conception physicals. I had my annual (if you know what I mean) in January but we weren't as serious then about trying as we are now and I don't think I asked all the right questions. I have since moved to a new state so I would need to find a new GYNO and I was wondering if any of you had pre conception physicals or waited until say a year after trying with no luck??


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea - thanks hun. I need to get back into TTC right away. It's the only thing that's going to keep my mind at ease. I'm pretty sure my body is healed. I didn't cramp at all during the m/c, just bled heavily. And even then, it wasn't much heavier than a normal AF. I'm taking a baby aspirin once a day to help improve the lining of my uterus. Hopefully it helps!

Carly - I never had a pre-conception physical. At my last visit, I just told her we were thinking about TTC in the next few months (this was last August) and she said to start taking pre-natals 3 months before trying. If you need to get a gyno anyways, I wouldn't hurt to find one now, instead of doing it once you do get pregnant. That is, if they want to see you. They may just say wait until you're next yearly appointment.

Adrienne - :hugs: sorry about the doctor situation. I hope it gets straightened out soon! I'm another one - what's a water ultrasound?

Nat - I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks! How exciting!

Emma - hope you start feeling better and get some more energy!

Carron - hope you're doing okay hun!

Wendy, Naomi, and everyone else - hope you're having a good day. 


Still tired for me. Bawled my eyes out to the TV show last night. I needed it though. DH didn't get home from school till late, so I didn't sleep well until he got home. Also still getting these dull aches by my left ovary. Like ovulation cramps. Wish they'd go away, as I doubt they are OV cramps. Only 15ish more days till ovulation...


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

So it my 3 year anniversary today and I was thinking positively today said to work going back tomorrow and then I noticed tat I had stopped bleeding and it hit me that thats it over and it kinda hurts now more x


----------



## Tweak0605

Carron, I know I can't say much to help you, but it will get better. I promise you. I didn't feel like it would after that, but it does. Take as much time as you need before going back to work. If you feel like you need another day, then take another day. But you should also try and stay as busy as you can. It helps to take your mind off of things if you stay busy. 

Has the doctor said anything about when you can start trying again? I know that's probably the last thing on your mind right now, but for me, it's really helped me. I track my OV days and use OPKs and everything and helps to take away some of the heartbreak from losing my LOs.

Massive hugs to you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

well she said after my next period would be fine so were going with that. i cant really remember what else she said that day its all a blur really. i going to try go babk to work and if not i will take more time off x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I have had friends that went through exactly what you are going through Mrs. C. And for some they went back to work the very next day because they wanted the support of their friends around them. The people who spend every day with them and can help them get back into a regular routine. Others needed to take time and just be alone and cope with it there own way. I have no idea how you are feeling right now, and I am sure its something you wouldn't wish upon your worst enemy. But I can tell you this much, I think you are very brave for being here and sharing your feelings with us, and I think it is very brave to be ready to try again. I wish nothing but the best for you and your husband and I pray you dont have to go through this kind of heartache again.


----------



## Tweak0605

Mrs_C_Taylor said:


> well she said after my next period would be fine so were going with that. i cant really remember what else she said that day its all a blur really. i going to try go babk to work and if not i will take more time off x

Don't worry - I really don't remember much of March. It's all a blur, and I really don't remember much of what my doctor said. I think waiting a month is a good thing. It gives you time to heal, not only physically, but emotionally as well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone, hope you are all doing well

Carly, you're so sweet. I think my father gave me my name, he found it in a baby name book. As you can see he didn't get very far considering the first two letters in my name are Ad. LOL

Carron, just sending you hugs right now. I know there is nothing that I could say to make you feel better, but I just want you to know that you have all my support.

Amy hope your hanging in there. Sending you hugs too.

For those who asked a water ultrasound is kind of like an HSG. The use saline solution to fill up the uterus and then give you a transvaginal ultrasound. It helps them see the uterine lining better and if there are any fibroids or anything in the uterine lining that might be keeping the egg from attaching. Since I have a history of fibroids and they saw a shadow on my HSG they want to do this test to see if there is anything there. This is all new to me as well. I didn't know what a water ultrasound was until I went to my appointment, and then I had to look it up on the internet to find out the details.

Anyway I hope I hear back from the doctors office tomorrow before I go to work. If not I'm gonna give them a call before I leave and hopefully I'll have an answer. That's all I have for now. I hope you ladies have a fab day and I'll check in later.


----------



## charlie83

Hi everyone! Well i got back from Turkey yesterday. I have been trying to catch up but my laptop is playing up so congrats to any BFPs, good luck to those in the 2ww and :hugs: to anyone who af got x

Hello to anybody i haven't met yet :flower:

I was going to wait until later this week to test, but tested yesterday at cd13 with early detection IC and BFN! :nope: If i am pg this month i thought it would show by now!

I did'nt take my temp yesterday as i was travelling through the night and did'nt get more than 2 hours sleep during the day. FF says it's ok to miss a day if it's after ov and you can't get an accurate reading due to travel etc.
My temp has shot up this morning though!

How is everyone? Have there been any BFP's in the last 2 weeks? x


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon ladies! Sorry I wasn't on yesterday, had a busy day at work and seen as hubby was off I had lunch with him, then we were out for dinner with some friends. When I got home I went to the cemetery as yesterday was one year since my stepmum died and I broke down quite badly while I was there. I don't know why cause usually I don't cry, I just lay flowers and clean the stones up but last night it just all got to me. I think because i've been so emotional with all this ttc stuff that I said to hubby while in the cemetery look around me, I have my mum, my stepmum, my fave aunt and my gran all buried here, all the women I loved more than anything that I would have been able to talk to about all this stuff that's stressing me out but all of them are dead :cry:I just sat on the grass crying me wee heart out for a while. Afterwards I went round to see my Dad to see how he was and just cause I needed to be near him. He was fab and as usual got me back to my old self by winding me up about how he was going to date a 23 year old and get her pregnant :haha: He is a silly moo! Anyway, i'm feeling a lot better today. Wish the horrible witch would leave me alone but hopefully she'll be gone in the next couple of days.

Anyway how are all you lovely ladies doing?

*Rachael* You did give me a giggle when you said your personal trainer on the kinnect was trying to kill you :haha: That's how I was feeling about my biggest loser game. I was thinking I can't do this! But then I remember the folk that go on that show are like five times as heavy as me so I should be able to do it if they can! Just don't have enough motivation I think. I had a look at your chart to see how things were going but I see the wicked witch has made an appearance :( Sorry to see that hun but we'll do it next month :flower: x

*Lea* Lovely to see you back on here hun! :hugs: Aww what a fright you must have got, I hate to say it but you will always worry like that. I remember when I was 17 and was out at the pubs with friends, I got my taxi home at 1.00am I think it was and went off to bed. Well Dad can't sleep unless he knows i'm home cause he worries. That night though he must have nodded off for a little while and woke up wondering where the heck I was. He went out to the town I had been in six miles away and looked everywhere for me. Eventually he phoned my stepmum saying he couldn't find me so she came into my room and I was fast asleep in the corner of my bed :haha: she couldn't believe he didn't look to see if I was in there haha. Needless to say he came back home and I got told all about it the next day. It's just part of being a parent to worry like that. So glad he was in his room all along though.

Aww I can't believe you didn't get to the X-Factor auditions! I so would have been there! You have got so much going on though. Has your OH moved back in? I'm sorry things still aren't back to normal but hopefully in time things will fall back into place. Does this mean you wont be going to your FS Appointment? Hmm that's srange about my number, I will text you again so you've got it :flower: x

I can see this being a long post and as I'm sneaking on at work i'll post this and then carry on in case my boss appears and I lose all of what i've just typed :haha: x


----------



## WendyJ

Right where was I??

*Carly* Love the new ticker! We will be able to follow your cycles much easier now. As for the physical question i'm really not sure, I think that must just be something you get in America cause I don't think it works the same here although I know I didn't get any tests before trying to conceive, I was just told to start taking folic acid and away I went. I would register with a Gyno though so you have one for when you need to go and just ask what they think :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

As you can tell, my boss made an appearance! haha. I'm home now for lunch though so can carry on in peace.

*Adrienne* I would get my hubby to call yours but there may be a problem understanding each ohers accents :haha: I know how you feel about the appointment problem though, when I called up to book an appointment for the nurse to take my blood they weren't helpful at all and said she was fully booked up. Even when I explained that it had to be CD2 bloods and I don't know if I will get an AF next month they were no help! It was just lucky that I had an appointment with my doctor for that day and she took it for me instead of the nurse. They are useless! Hopefully they can squeeze you in somewhere x

*Nat* Loving the new picture hun!! :happydance: I take it that's you had your 12 week scan? Take it all is well? x

*Emma* I really hate that green sickness smiley, it honestly makes me want to throw up with you :haha: Do you not have any more holidays you could use up and just have a wee break from work? x

*Amy* Hope you managed to get a better nights sleep last night hun :hugs: x

*Carron* Happy Anniversary for yesterday hun. I wont pretend I know how you are feeling but I can imagine. I would feel the same if it was me once the bleeding has stopped but you just have to believe that it will happen for you again and next time will be your forever baby :hugs: x

*Charlie* Lovely to have you back hun :hugs: I'm not sure how accurate your chart is cause you have loads of clear circles as if your temps haven't been taken at the same time but it's great you got a rise this morning! Don't worry about the BFN, it could just be too early. When is AF due for you? x

*Sabrina*, *Arlene* & *Naomi*, how are you ladies doing? 

Well i'm off to eat my lunch now i'm caught up. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

WendyJ said:


> Right where was I??
> 
> *Carly* Love the new ticker! We will be able to follow your cycles much easier now. As for the physical question i'm really not sure, I think that must just be something you get in America cause I don't think it works the same here although I know I didn't get any tests before trying to conceive, I was just told to start taking folic acid and away I went. I would register with a Gyno though so you have one for when you need to go and just ask what they think :flower: x

You know how American Healthcare is get every dime out of you they can lol. I used to work in Healthcare and I miss my old job very much. My doctor worked in the same building as I did so I could always ask her anything and she was the best. I think I will have a hard time finding a doctor and or GYNO that I feel comfortable with. I am glad you like my ticker.


----------



## NDH

mavsprtynpink said:


> I thankfully found a ticker, and its really cute!
> Adrienne I just wanted to say I love your name, my husband and I have considered it as a middle name if we have a daughter (just spelled a little different).
> NDH sorry I didn't catch your name but thank you for the welcome and I am sorry I don't know what SP is?
> I did however have a question for all of you and wanted your opinion. I have read a lot about pre conception physicals. I had my annual (if you know what I mean) in January but we weren't as serious then about trying as we are now and I don't think I asked all the right questions. I have since moved to a new state so I would need to find a new GYNO and I was wondering if any of you had pre conception physicals or waited until say a year after trying with no luck??

My name is Natalie. And sp just meant I wasn't sure if I spelled or even got your name right. Glad I did :)



WendyJ said:


> *Nat* Loving the new picture hun!! :happydance: I take it that's you had your 12 week scan? Take it all is well? x

Yep that's my :baby: at 12 weeks! I've got a full update and pics on the last two pages of my journal (I don't want to post too much about it here in a TTC forum, especially in light of our two most recent losses) but anyone who wants to know more can check out that entry. In short, it was awesome. I was worried about a mmc tbh as I've been having worsening cramping, and honestly have had a pretty symptomless pregnancy which doesn't help the worries. But bubs is measuring perfectly for my dates, nice strong hb of 159bpm, and got to see squirming and hiccuping.

In other news, there's a mouse in my kitchen!!! DH just heard strange noises/movements and went to investigate with the cockroach spray and there was a cheeky little mouse sitting on the fridge eating our bread! He went to get the mop and when he came back it was sitting behind the fridge and I saw it run under the stove. Hear scrabbling and squeaking coming from that direction and now DH is worried he squished it when he moved the stove a bit. I want it out of my kitchen before it breeds! Haven't seen any sign of mice before, so I'm hoping the excessive rain drove it indoors (it hasn't stopped raining in over a week and parts of downtown are flooding) for shelter.

Oh and Carron, I'm sorry your 3rd anniversary will always be remembered bittersweetly. I hope you are able to find some joy and celebrate your anniversary with the hope that maybe by the next one it won't just be the two of you. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

*Nat,* Wow, your pic is amazing! I am concerned about my scan as well.I am so excited for you! :happydance: One of the best ways to catch mice is with chocolate. I have to do it at work every now and again and we buy traps and put milkyway stars on them as mice have a thing for chocolate. It will soon be caught. I know its not the nicest thing but better to catch him like that then have him in your house :flower:

*Carly,* We dont have anything like that here so sorry I cant help. I just got told to take folic acid for 3 months beforehand. Hope you are ok and manage to find a nice gyno :hugs:

*Wendypops,* I was going to text you last night but forgot :dohh: (I am so dumb atm) I saw your dessert on fb, that looked lovely!! Sorry you were upset last night but it may be the release you needed. I know its hard loosing the people you love but at least you have us here. I can always come up and give you a huge :hugs: if you want :haha: I can't really take time off at the minute as we are quite busy filling our rooms for next year. My assistant is already doing some of my work and he just doesn't have the time to deal with this as well as the students are given 3 days to apply and accept there rooms so it is an everyday job that takes a good few hours. I have loads of holidays to take at the minute but I am going to use them as the start of my maternity. Hope you feel better tonight Mrs, remember, July is your month :hugs:

*Charlie,* Nice to see you back hun. I am glad you have had a good break. Don't worry about the wicked :witch: coming, I am going to kidnap her so all of you can get your :bfp: lol. No, there are no more :bfp: unfortunately but I am sure there will be soon :hugs:

Hey *Carron*, huge :hugs: just take each day at a time. :hugs:

I hope all you other lovely ladies are ok :hugs: Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea, that must have been awfully frightening :hugs:

AF got me yesterday morning after playing with me :grr:

I've been sent a CBFM by a lovely lady on another thread I'm on, that should arrive tomorrow and I'm praying my test sticks arrive by Saturday so I can reset it and get on with this cycle using it :D Really excited and hopeful about this month now :dance:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all:wave:

Rachael, sorry af got you hun :hugs: hope the cbfm works for you they are supposed to be really good! :flower:

Hey Emma, I sympathise with the tiredness lol, I've been going to bed at half 8:blush: and sleeping right through. Bit worried though because I don't have really any sickness but I suppose it is still early days.

Ah Nat, the picture is lovely, how exciting for you:happydance:

Hey Wendy, I'm OK thanks, trying not to think about things too much so I don't get my hopes up. Sorry to hear you are feeling down :hugs: sometimes though a good cry is just the thing to help see things clearly. I hope you are feeling better now.

Is it nice to be home charlie?? Hopefully your temps are a good sign:flower: how was turkey?

carron, just wanted to say that I know there is nothing to say that will help things but I'm sending big :hugs: to you.

Hope all the other ladies on here are OK, sorry if I have missed you out!!

afm, well work is mad, got assessments and reports due on the same day so really feeling the pressure but so tired that I'm making sure I don't work at home. this waiting to the 12 week mark is driving me nuts, have tried going on the pregnancy forum but there don't seem to be many people who want to reply to me lol, what does that say about me:blush:???


----------



## charlie83

Thanks Pinky12! :flower: 

Hi Wendy - Af is due on Sunday according to FF. I feel like it may be tomorrow morning, got my usual symptoms :cry:

I was trying to take my temps at the same time on hols but my sleeping pattern was all messed up and ended up taking them about 1 hour earlier most days!

Hi Rachael81, i thought i recognised the name from cbfm forum!:flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

UGHH. Well, I was doing good today.

I frequent another forum. One person there is pregnant. They weren't really trying, just "weren't careful" around the fertile period. Today, they just found out they're having twins. 

And another one has 3 months old twins, and just found they're pregnant again. With another set of twins. 

Seriously?! I'm trying my pretty little heart out with tracking my CM and OPKs, and I can't even keep one baby. 

:cry:

UGHH. At least no one here at work has asked when I'm going to have a baby. That may be my breaking point...


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Charlie :)

Amy, sorry you're not having a good day :( I have to admit I've stopped going on Facebook as much as I was, sick of seeing pregnancy announcements, especially when there is one in particular that's going out practically every weekend and still smoking too :grr:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I had to jump on here and read some peoples entries. I was watching an old episode on the Tyra Banks show and it was about infertility. I was like I hope this isn't god sending me a sign, because its not a very nice sign. I have only been trying for a few months now but in the back of my mind I think I always knew it wasnt going to be easy for us for some reason. My husband left this morning for a business trip so I am feeling quite alone. We just moved here to KY about a month ago and I haven't made any friends yet. So I decided after I putzed around online for a bit I would go and do a little shopping. Some retail therapy might do me well. I hope everyone is doing alright. And Natalie I am happy you got my name right as well because most people spell it wrong, so I definately appreciate it. Here is to my wonderful anniversary weekend getting here ASAP!!

All you ladies are wonderful. I am soooo glad I found this forum, and this thread!!!

Baby Dust and BFP to everyone!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Retail Therapy is the best Carly, enjoy! :D

I know how you feel about moving and knowing no one. I moved to Sunderland in the UK 2 months ago, and the only person I knew was my boyfriend. I've made a few friends though :D


----------



## Tweak0605

Rachael1981 said:


> Amy, sorry you're not having a good day :( I have to admit I've stopped going on Facebook as much as I was, sick of seeing pregnancy announcements, especially when there is one in particular that's going out practically every weekend and still smoking too :grr:

I'm about to start doing that. One just posted her belly bump pics on FB today. I almost lost it. 

I don't know if I would be able to keep my feelings to myself about the preg and still smoking thing. I can definitely see myself saying something to her. I've been about to, when people are complaining about being prengnat. Like their back hurting or something like that.


----------



## Rachael1981

It's hard to keep my fingers to myself I'll admit. I just keep off there as much as I can though.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

GRRR Rachael that makes me soo upset to hear. Especially since facebook should be another safe place you can go to talk to the people who actually care about you. But facebook turned into an ugly world where anyone and everyone can know everything about you. I am sooo sorry you have to read about a women who treats her body and her baby that way. I am glad I am not in that situation because I would probably end up saying something mean to the women.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing my best not to. I'm trying not get too stressed out about things in case being stressed isn't helping TTC :shrug:

On a different note, CBFM arrived! At 8am this morning! Royal mail guy woke me up and had me at the door with my eyes half shut :rofl:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Your lucky. I barely notice anything when I am sleeping. I probably wouldn't have heard the door bell ring. The only thing that can really wake me up is my dog or my husband. I am hoping the baby monitor one day will be able to do the same. BFP ASAP for all of us!!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all :) How are we doing today? I'm plodding along. The witch is on her way out, hoorah! Can't wait to get trying again this month, i'm feeling pretty positive now i've ended my marathon cycle! x

*Carly* Aww how fab it must have been to be able to just ask a doctor a question any time you had one, I think I need to make friends with a doctor :haha: But I'm sure you'll find a lovely GYNO who will make you feel at ease. Do you temp or use OPK's or do you just guess when ovulation is going to happen? x

*Nat* I will go read your full update on your journal later, never seem to get much time to sit down and read as much as I want to the now, but i'm so glad the scan went well! :happydance: Eek, have you still not caught that mouse yet? That would honestly freak me out. I think I would have to move out until it was caught if it was me lol x

*Emma* Oh man that desert was sooo yummy! I did share it with Scott though :haha: Way too big for one person! It had like 3 types of ice creams, squishy cream, flakes, maltesers, choc chips, fudge brownies, chocolate sauce and profiteroles in it. Heaven! Now Emma, that's a broken promise if ever I seen one! I can come give you a huge hug, but I can't get time off work any time soon :rofl: I do appreciate you being there for me though hun, so thanks :hugs: Hope you're feeling a bit better today x

*Rachael* :happydance: for the CBFM! I am so excited to be using mine again this month, bring on those peaks! I still can't decide whether to bd every second day though or every day of peak and high days, hmm x

*Naomi* Thanks hun, your right a good cry and a sleep does the world of good! I'm feeling a lot better now. Aww don't worry about the pregnancy forum hun, Emma said the same thing. You'll always have us ladies to chat too and Emma who is going through it all with you :hugs: x

*Charlie* I know what you mean, temping while on holiday is not easy! Did the horrible witch make her appearance? Hope she's staying away from you :flower: x

*Amy* I know how you feel fun, one of my best friends has a little boy and he was an accident. A one night stand, and she has PCOS! Crazy how people can get pregnant so easily by accident but us who are really trying are struggling to get our forever babies. I guess there is a lot to be said for relaxing and having fun cause that's what they seem to be doing to get theirs x

Right I better get back to work, hope all you other lovely ladies are well. Talk soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well our house is a bungalow, and the main bedroom is at the front of the house next to the front door. He banged loudly, and the dog was also in the room with me, and she barked when he knocked. There was NO missing him :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I think we're going to BD every other day once AF leaves, then at least every other day through the highs and definitely both peak days. Hopefully it will be every day through the highs and peaks :haha:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy it was very nice but I am sure you are right. There is a hospital about 5 minutes from my house, so I am pretty hopeful. This was my first month using OPK. If no luck this month I will start tracking temp next cycle. Prior to this month I followed a rule given to me by my previous GYNO. He said to BD every other day begining CD10 and ending CD18. That didn't work out for us. So I used OPK and have positive on CD16 and CD17 I didn't know if that was normal to have positive OPK two days in a row. Anyways my husband and I had been out of town for about a week so we missed each other and ended up BDing both days. Not sure if that was a good thing or bad thing. I guess I will find out in a few days. 

Rachael my dog also barks at knocking or the doorbell, thats about the only time he barks so I totally understand. Hope all your BDing leads to BFP!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok. I am not posting individually as on my phone so it is difficult. I wish you all well and hope the witches stay away for you all. I am now off work for a little with anti sickness pills to help me through at the minute so I may be on here a lot the next 4 days lol.

Take care x


----------



## charlie83

Wendy - Glad the witch is buggaring off for you! Gl this cycle :flower:

Pinky12 - Hope you feel better :flower:

Well,i got af today :cry: I had all the symptoms of af last few days but my temp did'nt drop so tried to stay positive. My temp is still above coverline! According to FF people can still have high temps in first few days of af.

Well, onto month 3 of CBFM! Fingers crossed for a BFP this cycle :flower:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, and what a miserable morning at that! Where is our summer?? On the plus side the wicked witch has vacated the building :happydance: Hopefully i'll ovulate this month although i've no idea what day roughly it will be, temps and CBFM will hopefully get it right for me and then I will know for future months.

*Rachael* I'm with you girl! I'm going to try and bd every other day (apart from around time hubby has to hand in SA). I just don't feel like I have the energy the now though :dohh: Hopefully I will feel more motivated later! x

*Carly* Yeah you usually get two peak days so that sounds right to me. Fingers crossed you've done it this month! x

*Emma* Hope the anti sickness pills are kicking in hun :hugs: I wish I could have 4 days in bed :haha: Films and tv galore with some junk food thrown in, sounds fab! x

*Charlie* Sorry the ugly witch has moved on to you hun, I feel your pain, my temps were still really high when she arrived for me so I guess next month I wont get my hopes up with high temps! x

How is everyone else doing? Well I hope. I'm so glad it's Friday, a lie in for me tomorrow will be in order! x


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks Wendy! It's annoying for me as I am used to doing things all the time but I suppose its better than being taken to hospital! The only food I can eat is toast at the minute but hoping that improves the longer I'm sickness free. It better had as I have to put weight back on by Monday! :hugs: Glad af has left you. Are you up to much at the weekend?


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you feel better soon Emma :hugs:

Wendy, Yay for AF leaving! Just need her to leave me now too :haha:

Not much to report here :shrug:


----------



## Viola77

Hi girls so i ' not sure what is going on with my cycle...im on cd 40!!!!! i usually regular cd27-28--no surprises. now i'm just in limbo!! of course i took an hpt and it was bfn.... So i have no idea what's going on but i'm starting to get nervous...:shrug: Maybe it's all the stress i've been under?? i have no clue!! 
:dust: to all xx
Michelle


----------



## Tweak0605

Michelle - can you call your doctor and see what they would do? they might run a blood test, just in case.

Wendy - glad AF is out the door! 

Emma - hope you feel better!


AFM - CD10, and I started drinking grapefruit juice. One glass a day. I heard it helps with EWCM and possibly helping you to OV sooner. So, I'm doing that, taking a baby aspirin every day, and my prenatals.

I also got a surprising phone call from my doctor yesterday. She called to see how I was, since she had just found out about the 2nd m/c. It was the doctor I had seen last Wednesday. She thinks that it was just "bad luck" and that she doesn't doubt I'll be seeing them again real soon. I asked her that as soon as I get my BFP, if I can bring my sample in, have them confirm it, and get all my blood work done. Progesterone and all. And she said absolutely. So I'm happy about that. Here I am thinking that I would have to argue to get that done, and I'm happy I won't have to.


----------



## xarlenex

Hello everyone :wave:

Welcome Carly :flower:

I'm not going to write out individual posts because I have way too much washing and tidying to do! :) However I did read over everything i've missed and up to date on the going on's. Had a fantastic time, it was great to get away with Kyle and enjoy him all to myself for 5 full days, unfortunately I never really get that. 

Anyway I will post individually from now on..Hope everyones doing well :thumbup:

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all, not that I would know it, i'm still in my pjs :haha: Having a totally lazy day catching up on the soaps. But why not! That's what weekends are for.

*Emma* Not up to much at all this weekend, we were going to go see Xmen at the cinema but think we will do that during the week instead. I've just forked out £275 on my car insurance so i'm majorly skint! Hurry up next pay day lol. How you feeling? Hope you're managing to eat something a bit more exciting than toast x

*Rachael* Sorry to hear AF is still with you, hopefully she will bugger off soon! Did your CBFM sticks arrive? Hope they did! x

*Michelle* Ouch, see its your turn to have a long cycle. According to your temp chart you only ovulated 9 days ago so you probably wont be due AF for another week. Not sure how accurate that is though cause see you haven't been temping every day. Hopefully you'll get an answer soon x

*Amy* Aww that's lovely your doctor gave you a call, most wouldn't bother. And that's fab news that when you get your next BFP you know she'll get you seen to asap hun. Keep positive :flower: x

*Arlene* Lovely to have you back hun, glad you had a good holiday. When you back to work? x

Well i'm off to sort out dinner. Speak to you all later :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy, i'm back to work tomorrow. Way too soon in my opinion! In a bit of a uncomfortable position here, the couple we were on holiday with has a 2 year old and she bust open the stitching at the back of my Uggs by walking around in them not properly. I must admit they were a bit of a nightmare in regards to not taking our personal items from her. The problem being that it wasn't even acknowledged, they were in the room when we discovered they were burst and they didnt even apologise. If that were me and Kyle broke something belong to anyone i'd punish him and instantly be sorry and offering to pay as/when I could. I didnt push the subject down there because I didn't want to cause an atmosphere but Uggs are way too expensive and they were a gift from my dad so I've now had to send a text asking if they are in a position to replace them which I feel terrible about. I guess I need reassuarance that yous would have felt the same way?


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, they tried to deliver my CBFM sticks yesterday but I was out, and when I got to office in town to collect them I was told the earliest they would be here would be Monday :cry:

Shona saved the day as she sent me 2 sticks anyway in case mine didn't arrive in time, and they showed up this morning so I was able to reset the monitor, and I have test sticks for when it asks tomorrow and Monday. Mine should be redelivered on Monday. If they don't then Royal Mail will be getting some choice words from me :grr:

Arlene, I would ask them to replace them too. I know accidents can happen, and if it was an accident then I probably wouldn't, however when they didn't stop the child from messing with your things and damaging them then they should replace them. They may not mid their child doing whatever she wants and wrecking their things, but they shouldn't allow her to damage your things too.


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* Aww that sucks, I thought it would be Monday at the earliest you were back. And no wonder you're annoyed about your uggs, they're not cheap! It's gonna be difficult though cause your friend will probably take offence to the text but you are right to feel how you do. Different if they were constantly taking your things off their child but if they didn't seem bothered or even apologise then damn right they should pay for a new pair! Let us know how it goes x

*Rachael* Aww that sucks but that was brill of Shona! Surely your box will be there Monday. I can't wait to see if I get peaks this month cause I didn't on my first month. Saying that I probably didn't ovulate that month considering it was my 150 odd day cycle lol x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Arlene I am TTC so I dont have children yet. But I would like to believe that I would be the type of mother that didn't let their child play with other peoples belongings without asking. I also wouldnt let them walk around in uggs. I wont even buy uggs because I think they are too expensive for a pair of boots. But especially since yours were a gift I would do exactly as you have done. I probably wouldn't have even waited, I would of said something right then and there. Either way they are responsible for their child. If he had broken the boots in the store the store would have asked them to pay for them so why should it be any different? Good Luck, hope you get new boots!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully this time you'll get peaks! I'm not expecting to as it's my first month using it, I'm also expecting it to ask for 20 sticks in total as it asked for the first this morning (CD6) and I know I'm a late ovulator :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies :wave:

Not sure if I really belong here as im wtt from August+ (plus a little ntnp now:blush:)! 

Let me know, if I can join yet? :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Come on in :D


----------



## KellyC75

Rachael1981 said:


> Come on in :D

:happydance: Thankyou :happydance:

What do I need to do now? :shrug: 

Other than chat away! :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky12

Of course you can join Kelly. We are open to pretty much anyone here for daily chat and also ttc info. Tell us a bit about yourself :hugs:

:wave: princess lea, I see you.

I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. Mine has been a bit crappy as I am still not well and although I'm not sick my energy and weight is dropping. Can only wait and see what the docs say in the morning :(


----------



## KellyC75

Pinky12 said:


> Of course you can join Kelly. We are open to pretty much anyone here for daily chat and also ttc info. Tell us a bit about yourself :hugs:

:happydance: Thankyou :happydance:

Well, my name is Kelly (obvious!:haha:) I am 35 & a sahm

I have been with my DH for 15.5 years & married for just 3! :winkwink:

I have 2 wonderful Sons aged 18 & 8! And I have a beautiful Daughter aged 6months :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I have (very) recently lost my wonderful, best friend, my 11 (almost 12) year old Boxer dog :cry: He fought cancer for 18months (with chemos help) & did so well ~ He was a fighter & didnt want to leave his Family :hugs: I miss him terribly, he really was our fur-baby (we got him instead of having children at the time)


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Kelly, welcome to the group :D

Sorry to hear about your furbaby. I have several furbabies, a Siberian Husky (Holly), 3 cats and a rabbit, so I can only begin to imagine how you feel :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all, hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :flower:

*Arlene* What was the response from your friend? Carly had a very good point, if it was a pair in a shop they would have to pay for them. Hope you managed to sort things out x

*Rachael* I was the same, used 20 sticks last time. Hoping I will just need ten this time or it's going to get expensive x

*Kelly* Welcome hun, nice to have you with us. Silly me had to google sahm to see what it meant :dohh: lol. So sorry to hear about your dog, pets really are like part of the family :hugs: x

*Emma* Aww that sucks hun but no wonder you've lost weight after being so ill. Hopefully once your appetite gets back to normal you'll put some back on :hugs: x

What's everyone else been up to? I've not been up to much the day, just went to both Dad's to drop off Father's Day pressies and i've been chilling ever since. Not much to report at all from me so I wont bore you all lol, will be back on tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Kelly Welcome! 
I am new to forum as well.
My DH and I are TTC for around 3 months now. 
Hoping this was the month for us. . .I will know in about a week.
Just wanted to say hello to everyone and have a great week.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone hope you all had a great weekend.

Kelly welcome to the group, glad you're here. Sorry to hear about your fur baby. I have 2 fur babies of my own, Boston Terriers named Butch and Buster.

Emma sorry your still feeling poorly. Hope you start feeling better real soon.

Rachael hope you can get things started now that you have the sticks for your CBFM. Good luck

A little shout out to Lea and Sabrina. Haven't heard from you guys in awhile. I hope you guys are ok. We miss you.
For everyone else I hope you are all well and had a fab weekend.

AFM got back from work on Saturday and went to visit my grandmother who was doing quite poorly but seems to be a bit better for the time being. She's 89 and has a blood clot in her leg that they can't treat. So she is on borrowed time but I'm glad she is feeling better at the moment. Sorry I haven't been on as much but my emotions have been all over the place the last few days. Between getting all the testing taken care of (and I have to wait until next cycle to do the water ultra sound as the doctor wasn't available this week) and dealing with dh having an attitude about going to the FS and eveything going on with my grandmother I haven't felt quite like myself. I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster. One minute I'm ok the next I'm angry and then the next I'm sad. It's all really starting to take it's toll. All of a sudden I feel very alone in all this. (not including you ladies I know I have your support) I'm speaking of my friends at home. Most of them can't understand what's going on. Most don't know that ttc is a problem because I don't want my business all out there. And the ones that know I've been trying just think I'm taking my time because they don't know that I am having a problem. All of them have at least 2 kids and they have had them a few years ago so they didn't have to worry about age being a factor. Ugggh. I'm just so frustrated right now. I wish I could just curl up in a corner and disappear for a little while so I didn't have to deal with this stuff. Sorry for the rant ladies. You know I like to keep things positive but I just seem to be having a hard time right now. Thanks for listening and I hope you ladies have a good evening.


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all the warm welcomes :flower:

& thanks for the kind words about the loss of my fur-baby :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hello!!
Welcome to all the lovely new ladies and hope everyone is ok:flower:
well i have had the worst weekend that seems to be dragging out. had really horrible cramps in my upper abdomen on saturday all day that were worse when i ate, which mum and i thought was heartburn. then last night i started spotting, mostly brown but a little red. phoned nhs direct who were great and sent me to a&e. turns out i have a water infection, after two blood tests and an examination they have asked me to book an appointment with the early pregnancy unit for a scan for asap to see if the baby is ok. im either bleeding because of the water infection or i am bleeding because the water infection is causing me to miscarry. i feel like i am having an out of body experience, have taken today and tomorrow off work because i am going to be no good at work. the bleeding has stopped for now but i dont know if that is a good thing or not. its so horrible to think that ill be having a scan to either say hello or goodbye to little spud.
sorry to land this on you, adam has been great but he doesn't really understand. its just a waiting game now


----------



## xarlenex

Emma really you feel better soon, its quite normal to lose weight in the first 12 weeks, I was the same. Let us know how your appointment goes :hugs:

Kelly welcome! :wave: sorry to hear about your furbaby :hugs: are you wtt till august for a specific reason, or just a bigger age gap for your daughter?

Wendy..oh the Uggs thing didn't go how I thought. I genuinely believed that once I pointed it out she would say sorry and offer to replace them, instead she started saying that she didnt know they were real (lies..) and that because I knew they were expensive I should have moved them away or taken them from emily. Thing is, me and my OH did take them from her everytime, infact we had to take EVERYTHING from her. Shes 2 next month, shes obviously into everything and they just sat calling her name each time she took a toy from kyle, or picked up our phones/wallets/money.. I know its a harsh thing to say but me and OH took more to do with parenting her than they did so when she texted back saying I should have taken thev from her I was really angry!
As far as 'I shouldnt have left them sitting' they were sat with everyones shoes and I'm sorry maybe I take a more harsh approach to parenting, but I believe in teaching my child not too touch other peoples things, whether their £5 or £500.. I dont believe someone should have to hide their belongings, more so in a caravan, can't really hide much! She said she'll give me £60, I know I paid $180, haven't had a look to see how much they are here. Sorry for the rant :rofl:

Adrienne glad to hear your grandmother is doing a little better. Sounds like everythings getting on top of you misses and sorry to hear you don't feel you can talk to your friends. Have you considered trying to speak to one of your friends about it all? I know you come here but its always good to have a near by friend to off load to and how knows maybe they'll understand :hugs:

Naomi really sorry to hear your going through this scary time :( I would think the fact that the bleedings stopped would be a good thing. When is the scan? Fx'd its just the water infection causing it and its all over soon :hugs: Its great that you've took a couple days off, keep your feet up xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Naomi, I hope things are ok for you. must be so scary :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Naomi, I have everything crossed for you :hugs: I really hope things are okay with your little one. When is your scan?


----------



## WendyJ

Morning everyone, hope you are all well :flower:

*Carly* I really hope this is your month if you bd on both positive opk days. Here's hoping! x

*Adrienne* Sending big :hugs: your way hun. I know it's tough. I can't believe the doctor has made you wait till next cycle for your ultra sound. That has made me so mad! They should realise how important it is and how long you have been waiting already for answers. Really hope they get you fitted in for next cycle. I agree with Arlene, is there anyone at all you can confide in? I confided in a friend who is going through IVF at the moment and it's great to have someone I can talk to face to face about things. We are all here and happy to listen though when you need to let out some steam :flower: x

*Kelly* No problem hun, we are all like a little family on here. I'm curious too about why your waiting till August to start properly ttc? x

*Naomi* I'm so sorry to hear what your going through, I know you must be going out of your mind but try not to worry, it's a good thing the bleeding has stopped. Really hope you get a scan soon to put your mind at ease :hugs: x

*Arlene* Wow talk about trying to pass the buck on to you eh! I would take the offer of £60 before she changes her mind. I'm of the same view as you, I would never let my kids play about with other peoples items, especially expensive ones! Hope you're first day back at work isn't going too bad :flower: x

*Rachael* I see from your chart the witch is on her way out, yeeha! Let the fun begin :winkwink: x

*Amy* Nice to see you on here hun, how's things going? x

*Emma* Hope your tucked up in bed nice and cosy. Sending :hugs: your way x

Well hubby has got his SA booked in for Thursday and he's been told he's not to ejaculate before then :dohh: Poor boy is probably secretly glad of a break cause i've been pouncing on him every night even though i'm on low fertility days at the mo :haha: Just hope I don't miss my peak days because of this! I'm CD9 today so hopefully i'll be alright and I can just start pouncing again after he's handed in his sample lol x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy, yeah I'll take the £60! I just hate how it turned, I dont know how things will be between us now. I was back to work yesterday, was horrid! I'm off today and in tomorrow. I'm doing some ironing and watching the latest chronicles of narnia, loved the books as a child! Fx'd you don't miss your peak days! :)

Yesterday was OH birthday, I got him 5 flying lessons, all the books needed for ground exams and his pilots log book, he was delighted with it. Last night we had a ttc chat, he doesn't reckon we're 'trying' enough. He doesnt want to temp etc..just wants more sex :dohh: He opened up alot last night though, hes really unsure of opks because it'll show us exactly when to do it and if it still doesnt happen he thinks he'd be terrified something was wrong with him. So came to the conclusion I just dont tell him so he can't feel that way, its probably best. Hes the type of person who thinks too much, bless him :)


----------



## disneybelle25

scan is booked for 8.45 tomorrow morning so will have to wait and see until then. dh has booked day off so he can come with me


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Naomi, I am so sorry to hear about what you have to go through. I pray everything goes well at the scan tomorrow. I am happy to hear DH is able to be with you for support, I dont think that is something anyone should have to endure alone. Please keep us up to date on everything. Wishing you well.

Arlene, that is an awesome present! What a clever idea. It is a shame what happened with the uggs. The worse part is that they didn't own up to the fact they weren't paying attention to what their daughter was doing. Why should it be your job to take the shoes away from her no matter how expensive they are? I hope it all settles down and your friendship can continue as normal.

Wendy thank you. But I have also dealt with the fact if I do get a BFN. In being a part of this forum I have met women who have been trying for years with no luck or multiple MC's. I take myself to be lucky we have only been trying a few months. 

I wish baby dust and BFP's to all you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Carley, Aw bless, I love your outlook on this group. That is how I felt when ttc. We have a wide range of ladies with completely different problems who have been through completely different experiences and its amasing to see and be a part of. So glad you have a positive outlook to it all :hugs:

Naomi, I hope you are ok hunni :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you. To me it does sound positive though as the bleeding has stopped and was mainly brown. At least you will find out tomorrow. Please try and relax and put your feet up. PM me if you need anything x

Arlene, I completely agree with you about your uggs! How rude of your friend. My friends children are taught not to touch other peoples stuff. Every now and again I say its ok as I think its funny watching my 18 month old nephew walk about with a handbag :haha: The problem I have with looing weight is if I lose too much I have to be monitored by a consultant as I am borderline being underweight. 

Wendypops- Yes I am all tucked up in bed mum :haha: Hope you dont miss your peak Mrs. I know what you are like for your :sex: :haha: Glad you had a relaxing weekend :hugs:

:wave: Amy, How are things with you?? Hope you and the oh are ok :hugs:

Adrienne, How weird, I was thinking about you last night wondering how you were getting on. I am so sorry you didnt managed to get your appointment this month :growlmad: We are always here for you when you need to rant or cry :hugs: Hope your feeling better now x

Racheal- Hope you are ok. Did you get your CBFM sticks today?? Hope the kittens are behaving for you x

Charlie, Was it you that put down that you ovulate late?? I can't seem to find who it is.. Hope your ok :hugs:

Well as for me, I went to the doctors today and I have been signed off until next week, He has requested a midwife to visit me at some point this week and I have a hospital appointment on friday to check everything over. I then have to go back to him on Monday and he will decide if I can go back to work. I suppose he is being thorough but it has out some doubt as to if there is something wrong. I have to get weighed again soon to make sure I haven't lost more weight and dropped into the "underweight" catogory. So I am say at home bored out of my mind with nothing to do, well apart from crying at something simple :haha: anyway, I have rambled for long enough. Speak to you all later :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah Emma, you take care of yourself hun, sounds like you are in good hands! Know what you mean about the crying at every little thing, I cry and then laugh at myself at how hysterical I am being!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* I know it's always difficult in situations like these. I would just take the money and then next time you see her try and act normal. Hopefully that way it wont end up awkward between you's. Oh yeah it was yesterday you were back to work :dohh: I am seriously losing track of time lately. Can't even believe that's half a year gone already! Sign of getting old i'm told :haha: Aww that's nice you and hubby had a ttc chat, I know a lot of people on here that don't tell their hubby when they are on their peak days, they just seduce them without mentioning it lol. Prob is the best way to do it! No pressure on him then. My hubby is the same cause according to my temp chart last month we bd on the right day but it just didn't happen so now he's worried something is wrong with his swimmers. I told him though that it's not just about getting it on the right day and hopefully luck will be on our side this month x

*Naomi* So glad you don't have to wait long for your scan and that hubby is going with you. I will be on as soon as I can tomorrow to find out how it went, but i'm sure all will be fine :hugs: x

*Carly* Your right, you have a good attitude about it all. I can't believe how different every lady on this thread is, we lead completely different lives from each other, have our own unique ttc journey and live all over the world, yet this thread has brought us all together for support, I love it! x

*Emma* Glad to hear it missy! Bed is the best place for you. Aww I know, I don't know where i'm finding the energy for :sex: lol. It sounds so slushy but i'm just so in love with hubby that the mood just seems to take me all the time :haha: I'm bound to catch that egg sooner or later! Now Emma, you are not going to put on weight eating cabbage soup now are you :rofl: Can you not manage something a bit more filling? x

Well i'm home from work now and i'm gonna get on with the housework then get on the wii for a work out. I was really lazy when the witch was here cause didn't feel well enough to exercise so need to get back to it. Saying that when I weighed myself yesterday I'd still lost a pound in the last week. Told hubby it was all the blood :haha: Hope everyone else is well, talk to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Kelly - welcome!! I'm so sorry for the loss of your furbaby! 

Naomi - I'll be on first thing in the morning to see how your scan went. I'm sure everything will be just fine though! I know it's hard, but try to relax a bit. I'm so glad you're DH can go with you as well. It's definitely not something you wan to endure alone. I've been there twice (not knowing and having the ultrasound) But, I'm sure everything is going to fine!!

Wendy - glad DH is booked for his SA. Here's hoping that you have a somewhat normal cycle this time. We're just about the same in our cycles!! We're starting the every 2-3 BDing this week. I told him what days, since I'm gonna be away for 2 nights this week. 

Emma - hope you start feeling better! enjoy these days off doing nothing, like you deserve! rest up! 


AFM - I'm doing okay. Have my moments here and there, but I'm better. Hoping to start get into my fertile period. I started drinking grapefruit juice. I heard it increases your EWCM and might make you OV sooner. I'm praying that happens! I didn't think I'd like the taste of it, but it's actually quite good. 

Starting to feeling that cramping feeling in my left ovary area today. And maybe some EWCM. Gonna test when I get home, as I haven't had anything to drink really since 2 p.m. 

I'm gonna be away from home 2 nights this week. I have to travel for a manager's meeting on Wednesday (staying overnight Tuesday night) and then go home Wednesday night and then wake up and travel to the seacoast of NH to help cover them and stay overnight there. I'm just glad DH is off from school this week, as if he wasn't, I wouldn't see him at all.


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, I hope you feel better soon, but enjoy the bed rest whilst you can :hugs:

My CBFM sticks arrived today and the kittens are being cheeky as ever :haha:


----------



## babysimpson

Carron - So sorry for your loss. I'd recommend visiting the miscarriage section and there is loads of support from other women who have went through the same things.

Amy - Sorry for your loss too. I know how you feel about trying again straight away. After our twins died, I was told to wait a year which I did, got pregnant straight away and then lost it too so doesn't make any difference.

Viola - Gutting news for you and hubby. Is there any chance of alternative routes that you can take? It's not fair than people have children that they don't deserve while other who do are left to struggle.

Welcome Carly - hope you get the advice and support you want

Wendy - I promise I'll get a ticker up asap lol Glad to see that the marathon cycle is finally over though I'd thought it would have ended in a BFP :( 

Kelly - Hi and welcome. NTNP is really ahrd to do especially when deep down you really want it to happen. Fingers crossed for you. Sorry about your furbaby - they really do become part of the family and I would be heartbroken if I lost any of mine

Adrienne - Your Grandmother is fighting. I just hope that things are as comfortable as possible for her. I'm sure it's hard for you all to see when she's poorly.

Naomi - I hope all went well at the scanning appt. I know what it's like to be waiting in limbo.

I hope everybody else is doing ok. Sorry I haven't replied to you all but just skimmed though the posts. Nat, love the profile pic and hope to see many more with your growing baby.

AFM - AF due sometime this weekend I think (not been tracking it). Been having nausea on and off since the start of the cycle - well since the stomach bug I had really. Hopefully is passes soon as I'm doubtful that I'm pregnant. Been hectic at home but quiet at work. Can't really pop on that often at work hence being missing for a while.


----------



## Pinky12

:wave: Wendypops, I see your skiving again :haha: Aw bless you hun, you do sound so in love with Scott its fantastic :blush: Thats cvabbage soup was awful Wendy!! I made it on Sunday when I had no energy and ot was more like stick everything in a pan and go back to bed and Gavin blended it and never tasted it or anything. It is the worst soup I have ever slept made :haha: Food overall is a huge challenge at the minute, even with the anti sickness pill I still end up feeling sick and am getting a bit fed up! You will catch that egg soon Mrs, I can feel it :hugs:

Naomi, I hope you are ok Mrs. I have my fingers crossed for you and have been thinking about you all morning. :hugs:

Rachael, So glad your sticks turned up. When I first got my monitor I didn't reset it properly which was quite interesting lol. Glad the kitties are doing well. It musn't be long now before they go to their himes now. Bet your going to miss having the kitties about x

Amy, Glad to see your doing well. I never heard of the grapefruit juice. I took vitamin B to lengthen my lueteal phase and was told it would either lengthen my period or bring ovulation forward so that may be worthwhile looking into. Boo for the travelling, I hate travelling too much. I am sure it will be over with soon and then you can be back with your oh :hugs:

I hope everyone else is ok. I am feeling quite bad today so not too happy but it could be worse. Cant wait for Friday to find out things are still ok :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Let me know if you think the grapefruit juice works. I bought it a month or two ago to try but of course my cycle never ended and it went out of date :dohh: Will maybe try again if my body gets back to normal this cycle. Boo for the travelling, I know your not keen on it but at least your getting some time with hubby before you go x

*Rachael* Woohoo for the sticks arriving! I'm still on low thank god, so scared I get my highs/peaks while I can't do it! x

*Sabrina* Lovely to hear from you hun and thanks, I hoped it was a BFP but it wasn't to be. Staying positive though! It's my mission to catch that egg this month :haha: Wowza it doesn't seem like a month since your last AF! Hope the ugly witch stays away for you, keep us posted :flower: x

*Emma* Me, skive?? :shhh: don't tell anyone! haha. It's a good job I clear my internet history so work don't know what I get up to lol. Yeah I have to say the cabbage soup sounded disgusting :haha: I did laugh when I saw Gav's pick on facebook the other day with his apron and gloves on, think you should just leave the cooking to him! x

*Naomi* I keep checking on to see if you've posted. Really hope everything went well for you hun :hugs: x

Well I best get on. Nothing much happening with me. I lead a very boring life! Don't know if there's something fishy going on with my water at home though cause I washed my hair last night, it didn't really need done but I had been excerising so went for a shower, when I dried it it looked greasy :shrug: It wasn't greasy before I washed it! No idea why it happened so I thought I best get up early today and rewash it. Jumped in shower this morning and washed my hair twice, only put conditioner at bottom of hair, got out and dried it, even more greasier than before!! I was not impressed. Back in the shower I went and washed it a further two times with hubby's cheaper shampoo instead of my pantene and it did the trick! I'm scared to wash my hair again now :haha: I know my sis says she's been having probs with hers and has had to wash it every morning without fail. Was almost late for work because of it so it better not happen again! Anyway i'm rambling so i'll get off lol. Talk later :flower: x


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies,
My name is kellie I'm 23. i've been married to my dh since nov 2009. we have been ttc since last august and have had 2mmc since then. I am currently starting fertility treatment and have found so far a few problems but we shall find out more this friday at our follow up appt on friday.
I am hoping for my bfp very soon for my early 2012 baby


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: *Kellie* Lovely to have you with us hun. I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarrriages :hugs: Hopefully Friday will bring you some answers x


----------



## disneybelle25

hey ladies, well it's not really good news i am afraid. had a scan and i had the sac but no baby, the sac measured 0.3mm which is about 5 weeks along. so they said they either have my date wrong and i'm only 5 weeks which would be too early to see anything, or spud stopped growing at 5 weeks and i've lost it. they have asked me to go back for another scan in 10 days to confirm either way, if there is still no growth and they cant see a baby then i have miscarried.
im a complete mess of emotions. part of me is facing up to the reality of it all and planning when to start trying again (in amongst crying) and part of me plus dh is clinging onto the hope that maybe my little one is small and im only 5 weeks and so we cant see it yet. just don't know at the moment, could go either way apparently, not likely to be one more than the other. yet again im doing something im useless at and that is being patient and playing the waiting game.
thanks for all your support ladies, id be lost without youxx


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is a positive outcome. Having scans this early is always difficult to see a lot so I am hopeful for you that you will find the sac has grown on your next scan. Huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

I have everything crossed for you Naomi! Don't give up hope - your dates could be wrong, so little one could just be too small right now.

I'll be thinking of you all week! :hugs::hugs:



I'll be on later this afternoon, once I get to my hotel, to catch up on everyone. Hope everyone has/is having a great Tuesday!


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* I sincerely hope it's just your dates that have been wrong and your only five weeks. It's horrible having to wait it out for ten days but try and stay positive, there is still hope :hugs: x


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi really hope its good news at the next scan :hugs:

Sorry ladies don't have time for a big post, hopefully tomorrow! Thinking of everyone though xx


----------



## Pinky12

Anyone watching the baby hospital on itv?


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Naomi, I hope the next scan brings good news.

I will miss the kittens when they go, but I'll also be glad to be back to normal. I love them to bits, but having 8 cats is a bit much :dohh:

Still on a low on the monitor, but AF finally cleared off today. Hopefully she got the memo to keep away for 9 months!

I started slimming world properly today and have done really well, so i'm proud of myself :D Looking forward to Monday night to see how much I lose this week :D Also got kinect for the xbox so making use of that a couple of times a week. Will build up the amount as I get fitter and slimmer :haha:


----------



## WendyJ

Yeah I watched it Emma, was so sad :cry: And as for Michael's mother! Grrrr. If I could slap her one I would!! x

Rachael well done hun! I'm really trying too, did my work out tonight then had a wee portion of pineapple chunks to keep me going. Hopefully the weight will keep coming off x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hello Ladies!! My internet has been acting up so I havent chatted in a bit. Its so nice to hear from you all. Anyways on Monday I decided to take First Response test I literally was 6 days before my expected AF. So I thought if anything this will be BFN and I can take again in a few days. IT WAS BFP!!!! So of course I had to take another 2 that afternoon before my DH came home and they were both also BFP. I took another one this morning because now I am being paranoid. Anyways it was BFP. So I have an appt. on Thursday with OB/GYN and I am hoping for good news. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Lea1984

Hello Ladies.. :wave:

I'm sorry i've not been on lately, things are messed up. I have got to a point in my life where i have decided i'm changing everything, when you hav just had enough, you've had enough..... 

Some of you ladies will have noticed i have stopped temping! I have stepped out of ttc. My head is not in ttc at the mo, I am going through massive changes, and its scary bcos its not me. But at the same time it is. :dohh: I want so much more from life, and i'm at that point where i'm going to get it.. 
I do reckon i have taken way too much on but I want to change it so much. TTC for 8 1/2 years is a very long time, If it was meant to be it would have happened. I guess with my life being so up and down maybe that is why it has not happened. But it will one day in the future. But right now its all about better life, and giving Jay a better life.

I am starting The Care Academy on the 11th July to pursue the career i really want. Its a 2 week intensive course that will give me a Btec Qualification, and they said once i have finished, they will help me get into work, as they hav companies who take freshly qualified care workers on. Once i have finished and i'm working i'll have the option then to study for a level 2 diploma in care, working with kids. :happydance: 

(still doing my English) hopefully i will have it finished in the nx few weeks.. Another qualification to add to my CV..

I am also tackling major stress with my weight, i have noticed i am 10st OMG.. I have been 8st since i had my son nearly 11 years, now this change is shocking for me.. :growlmad: I'm sorry ladies, please don't take offensive to my comment. Everone is different, and i don't take well to changes like this..:nope: i have put 2 stone on soooo fast its untrue. So i'm working out everyday and changing my whole eating habits and lifestyle. I will lose it. My Step sister who is a Doc, said it could be the PCOS so thats a downer.. I told her i will take slimming Tablets if its not gone naturally... soon.. 


Anyway enough about me..... How are all you lovely ladies doing?????? I Hope your all well. :flower: OMG There is too many pages to catch up on, so ill apologise in advance bcos i will prob miss out quite alot..... sorry girls!!! ill just breeze through them and make a few posts... 

Oh yeh....Ill still come and say hi now and agn, see how all you lovely ladies are... Em & Wendy i have both ur number so ill keep in
touch with you both..:hugs: i will be meeting up with you soon em, see how things are going.. have a coffee or something..... Same to you too wendy hun, ill come down to Scotland one weekend if you'd like friends for life.. You both have been so consistent with me since i joined, you both have been Fantastic support:flower:

I'll do another post after this one with a few replies....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDH

Naomi, I hope your dates are wrong and the next scan is positive.

Carly, congrats on BFP!

Lea, 8 1/2 years is such a long time, but you're still young (I think you're a few months younger than I am and I'm only just having my first) and I'm confident that it will happen when it's meant to. Taking a break and getting life in order sounds like a great idea to me, and I hope that :bfp: happens when you're least expecting it.


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Congratulations hunnie! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: After all those positives you are definitely pregnant lady! :yipee: I had a good feeling about you seen as you managed to bd on both your peak days! I am so happy for you :flower: x

*Lea* Lovely to hear from you hun, and love the new pic! Those are my fave flowers. Well hunnie, I am so proud of you for the steps you have taken in your life. I know I sound like your mother right now :haha: but I genuinly think it's inspiring the fact you are turning your life around and I know it will be for the better. It's hard making change and you've been brave and done it. You'll get on fab in Care Academy and will soon have a job in no time. Don't give up on your dreams hun, everything will work out in its own time :hugs: x

*Nat* Can't believe that you are over 12 weeks now, have you told everyone your news? I haven't seen a facebook announcement yet :haha:x

Well I best get ready for work, i'm suffering so bad with hayfever today I could just curl up and go back to bed. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls, Just popping in to see how you all are.

Congrats on the BFP Carly - hope there are more to come from other ladies.

Lea - With sheer determination you will be able to conquer it all. Good luck girl

Wendy - I hope you've noticed that I've put up a ticker just for your benefit lol AF use to be the same date every month but since last miscarriage it comes at different times so the ticker is an average of the last 6 months.


----------



## WendyJ

*Sabrina* Loving the ticker lady! :thumbup: That'll help my poor brain keep track of your cycle lol. I'm the same, not sure if this cycle will go back to its usual 30 days or not after my marathon cycle but hoping it will! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Carly :D


----------



## babygirl89

hello ladies how r u all?? im out of the loop so i don't know all of use :-( but i hope u are all well! how r u wendy and lea??? how have u been any news??? i missed u! emma how's the bump??? i got my lap and dye done and everything looks perfect no endometriosis :) but (oh yes there's a but) my doctor just rang with my blood results, altho my ovaries look fine and i have no cysts (yet) i have just been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries :-( i have very high testosterone and very low progestrone so she is putting me on metformin awh im gutted! lea are u on metformin?? i thought i would ask as i know u are a fellow pcos sufferer! awh i can't believe it cos im ovulating and getting periods but there irregular! im so confused! anyway loads of :dust: to u ladies!


----------



## WendyJ

*Sophie* Hey hun! Lovely to hear from you :hugs: Stop being a stranger! lol. So glad to hear your lap and dye went well, bet that's a relief. I'm in the process of being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries too so I know how you feel. I'm the opposite of you though, I don't have high testosterone but I do have the cysts on my ovaries. I've got an appointment with a Fertility Specialist next week to decide what treatment is best for me x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Thank you ladies. I am still a little paranoid to be honest. I keep thinking this is a chemical pregnancy for some reason. I have heard of women who want a baby so bad they produce enough HCG to show postive on some tests. I am not taking another test because I see the doctor tomorrow and if I have to hear it was a chemical pregnancy I want to hear it from him. This will be the first time I am ever seeing this doctor so I hope it goes well and I hope he is very compassionate regardless fo the outcome. I am hoping to hear about BFP's from all of you. And to be honest I will be ok if the doctor tells me the tests were false positives. I will only have a handful of people to tell and they are the people I need to be around me to support me. We told my in laws last night and they didnt have the best reaction. In fact my mother in law told my DH "how stupid and that we are just copying his best friends" who are due in august. I walked away from the call because I was ready to blow up and I know that its not good to get stressed. She called about 1/2 hour later crying and apologizing over and over. She had a stroke a few years ago and sometimes she says things without thinking of how the other person might feel. I think she forgets that my DH is 28 years old and that I am 24. She kind of acted like I would be on an episode of 16 and pregnant. Anyways I am looking forward to the doctors visit tomorrow. I hope I will have good news for you all. And if I dont I know I can count on everyone for support. I am so glad I joined this forum. All you ladies are great!!!


----------



## babygirl89

WendyJ said:


> *Sophie* Hey hun! Lovely to hear from you :hugs: Stop being a stranger! lol. So glad to hear your lap and dye went well, bet that's a relief. I'm in the process of being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries too so I know how you feel. I'm the opposite of you though, I don't have high testosterone but I do have the cysts on my ovaries. I've got an appointment with a Fertility Specialist next week to decide what treatment is best for me x

awh hun i hope ur ok, well my ovaries are perfect but i still have it it's strange, maybe they might do some ovarian drilling for u hun that would really help, is ur progestrone low?? my progestrone is low and my testosterone is very high im prob more of a man than my OH hahaha :haha: i only got my results today and im gutted to be honest, but i have been temping and doing opk's and i think i have been ovulating (but it could be anovulatory) i had a scan in december which showed i just ovulated so i am hoping i don't have a bad form of it cos i get a period every 26 to 30 days. I thought if you had PCOS all your opk's would go positive all the time and mine don't! awh im so confused all i know is im starting metformin(glucophage) today to sort my hormones and insulin out or something! :dust: to all!


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Wow, how horrible of your mother in law! Stroke or no stroke that was really uncalled for. Hopefully it was just the shock of it and she will be happy for you both in time. There is no way all them tests were wrong hun, you are pregnant! A false positive is extremely rare, never mind four falses, that is pretty much impossible. And your not having a chemical hun, not unless you start bleeding. Just take it easy and let us know how it goes with the doctor once you have been :hugs: x


----------



## WendyJ

*Sophie* Yeah i'm alright thanks, will be happier when I know what they are going to do though. I'm not sure about my progestrone levels, i've got to get more blood taken on Monday to see what results they will bring. It was hard for them to get accurate readings when I was on my 150+ cycle but now i've had an AF and know which cycle day I'm on I should get answers. Hubby has to have a SA done too before they decide which treatment is best for me. I had a look at your chart and it certainly looks like you ovulated last month so that's good, Lea ovulates all the time too. Hopefully now you are on metformin it should balance out your hormones and make your AF's more regular x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Thanks wendy. You have helped put me at ease. Its just the internet is filled with such crazy things you start wondering if your crazy, did you really see a line? But my husband also saw the line, so atleast I know that much. It was pretty awful of her but I can forgive her. And I also think it hit a soft spot. They tried for 9 yrs before they had my husband, and no luck after him. But I come from an extremely fertile family, so to be honest I was surprised I even had to try at this. Most women in my family just had to think about being pregnant and they were. So it was hard to really talk to them about it. My mom had a little trouble the second time around so she atleast was able to talk to me and give me advice and not be judgemental. And she is sooo over the moon. Have a wonderful day ladies. And thanks for responding so quickly I needed atleast one person to say it would be ok and I am not crazy for making a doc appt so soon.


----------



## babysimpson

Carly,

It's definitely not a chemical of a false pregnancy unless you start having heavy bleeding. The Internet is full of people's opinions but a lot of that is rubbish and it's very hard to dicipher it from the truth.

Best thing to do is take each day as it comes. No point panicking and believing it's over when it's barely started. Relax and let your LO get cosy.


----------



## NDH

WendyJ said:


> *Nat* Can't believe that you are over 12 weeks now, have you told everyone your news? I haven't seen a facebook announcement yet :haha:.

I know, crazy right? Where does the time go? In just a few days I'll be in second tri! Also DH won't let me post anything on fb. Pretty much everyone I'm in regular contact with knows though, and when I told my aunt who I used to work for she immediately put up a poster at work for all our customers to see and guess birth date and gender lol.

Oh I also forgot to mention earlier that after about 5 weeks of no work and many weeks of slow work DH now has a great, awesome paying job :dance:


----------



## Pinky12

Afternnon ladies,

*Carly- *WOW Congratulations hun :happydance: I am so excited for you hun. If you have done so many and they are all positive then it is positive hun. Don't listen to what they say on the net. I am not sure if your doctor will be different to mine but mine never even tested me to see if I was pregnant. It left me not believing it for sometime but I suppose 9 tests cant be wrong :haha: Now it is time to chill out and relax and stop reading things on the net as it can make you paranoid. Let me know if you need any advice hun :hugs:

*Nat- *Mine is definately going on fb once I get to 12 weeks. The only people on there are my close friends and family so it is the best way to go through people without having to call them in Sweden, Germany etc. I have all my family (cousins, aunts, grandparents) coming for a bday meal the day after my scan so they will be told then and then everyone else afterwards. Hope you are feeling better today, I saw on your journal you hadn't been too well :hugs:

*Sophie-* Hiya hunni, hope you are well. Bump is doing ok although causing me a lot of sickness recently but we are better today. Sorry to hear about your results but hopefully with them putting you on something it will help. Fingers crossed for you :flower:

*Sabrina-* Hopefully the :witch: wont show her ugly face for you! Sorry you haven't been feeling great these past few weeks. Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

*Wendypops-* That programme was heartbreaking wasn't it :cry: I did cry through a lot of it :haha: Gavin barely spoke throughout it as he doesnt want to hear about anything going wrong with babies. I know, Michaels mum should not of been allowed to take him home!! In part of it she said that her 2 and 1 year old had to take priority, what do people want her to do.... I said to Gavin, how about use some contraception!! Grr :growlmad: made me very angry. Hope you are ok hun. Only one more day until you can get back to :sex: :haha:

*Lea-* Hiya Mrs, I have missed you on here :hugs: lovely to see you are taking a positive approach to things and have changed your life for the better. I really hope that this course goes well for you and is what you want in life. We will definately meet for a brew and I think *Wendypops* should come aswell and have the 3 of us together. Please don't leave us on here but you have my number if you want to chat :hugs:

*I hope everyone else is having a good day x x x*

I am in a great mood today as I have not had to take an anti sickness pill and have managed to eat food throughout the day :happydance: hopefully it carries on like this. I have an appointment for Friday afternoon for Reiki that was reccommended to me by a midwife I saw today which will hopefully help with the morning sickness. Fingers crossed x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy and Pinky you ladies are the best. I know I need to stop reading stuff on the internet because it honestly drives you to insanity. I literally have 24 hrs to get through and then I will be at the doctors office. I honestly dont even know what to expect? Any advice you can give me on that would be great. I dont know if they are going to make me take a urine test again, a blood test, a scan. I have no idea. I just want to ASAP. I will let you ladies as soon as I know. Thank you ALL for the well wishes!!

Carly


----------



## babygirl89

my oh has to get an sa done too, i think this is all mad it doesn't feel real can someone with no cysts on there ovaries have poly cystic ovaries?? im so confused!!! think im just hoping this would go away. the doctor put me on metformin and cyclogest (progestrone)


----------



## babysimpson

Carly,

With all my pregnancies the GP didn't take any tests as they said that a positive on the HPT was enough. All they did was refer me to the midwife.

It might be different for you though


----------



## babygirl89

hi carly i don't really know u but i do hope everything works out for u hun honestly my opinion i wud say u are grand hun my fingers are crossed and please try stop stressing cos u could be stressing ur lil beanie out hun xxx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hello babygirl89 can I just say you are drop dead gorgeaus!! Thank you for your support. I am trying my hardest not to stress because I dont want to worry the bean. Well I will up date you all tomorrow after I go to OB/GYN. He is supposed to be one of the best in the area. So well see how it goes.


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Aww I know what it's like hun, i'm the queen of googling stuff. Half the time you could have a cold and the internet would lead you to believe you were dying :haha: Feel free to post a pic on here of your test and we will all confirm your lines :thumbup: Your doctor will probably just have a wee chat with you and then refer you to a midwife. The odd one do a urine test for you but if you've taken a good branded test and it's positive most don't bother. I'm so excited for you hun! You must be on :cloud9: x

*Nat* Aww that's a shame he wont let you post it on Facebook, I can't wait for the day I post mine lol. :happydance: for your DH getting a good job! I'm so pleased to hear it hun, it must be a weight of your mind. What will he be doing now? A mouse catcher?? :haha: That's sweet what your Aunt did, hope she's giving away a good prize for the right answer haha x

*Emma* So glad you're feeling a bit better hun, long may it last! Aww I know that's the part that annoyed me the most about that episode, I told Scott about it as soon as he got home cause I was livid. I think he thought he had done something wrong at first cause I just started ranting about it when he got in :haha: Do you watch the apprentice? It's about the only decent thing on tv tonight. If not you'll just have to stick to theme park to keep you entertained lol x

*Sophie* Aww I know hun it's confusing. My doctor did explain it but she herself said it was all very complex. Something to do with you can have the cysts but not the symptoms, or the other way around, or you can have both. She said I had the cysts but not the syndrome. If your doctor has put you on metformin it's obviously the best treatment for you. Hopefully it will regulate you and you'll get your BFP! When is your OH getting his SA done? Mines is getting his done tomorrow but doubt I will get the results until next week x

Hope everyone else is well :flower: Not much happening with me. Hubby has announced he is going to try and produce his sperm sample at the hospital :dohh: :haha: Not quite sure how he's going to manage that in the hospital toilet but he says cause the hospital is 40 mins away on a good day and he only has an hour to get it in he thinks its better to produce it there and hand it straight in. Gotta love his enthusiasm! x


----------



## Pinky12

*Wendypops*- That programme did make me mad. As you well know, I get anoyed with certain people and their attitudes and responses. So that girl did annoy me quite a bit!! Poor Scott :haha: No I don't watch the apprentice, I get frustrated with the sales peoples arrogance. I can watch the odd one or two but otherwise annoys me :haha:

*Carly- *When I went to the doctors to tell them she was really nice and said congratulations and took my blood pressure and referred me to a midwife. It will probabaly be completely differet where you are but I felt a bit dissapointed as I expected more. Hope it all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

:wave: Catch up time.. Its Now 1.10am.. :wacko: But you know me by now.....Well I didn't get to finish my post this morning, it got to 4.12am and had to switch off bcos it was light outsize lol.. Well here i am agn finishing up.. Its now 12.12pm, lets see how long it takes me now... I deffo have a screw loose typing this much... So much for a breeze through..

*Emma* Hello Hun.. Awe bless you, you was going to text me (13th june) but forgot.. oh thats how much you care, you forget :rofl: Hunni that is the beauty of being pregnant, your head turns to mush! I hope you are ok ...:flower: Jay is fine, thank god!!! Yep things are not good still, guess thats why i'm throwing myself into making a better future for me and jay, anything else i get will be perfect. I just want to be happy hun, i thought things would get better when becca went too, but i guess i was wrong.. i think i deserve to be happy after the crap life i have had..I'm not a bad person, id do anything for anyone, i'm honest, reliable and much more.. oh well... Thanks hun, i know your always there to chat, same here too...:hugs: your a great support, friends like you and wendy are hard to come by... I see you are still working hard Mrs.. Tut what are you like. Roll on them holidays i say.. You deserve a nice rest..

Omd hun, i see your off for a few days, not if you wasnt feeling so :sick: i'd say lets party :rofl: no alcohol though.....:haha: Awe i am glad to hear your getting some time off, sounds like you really need to rest, it must be awful feeling so sick you need to take tabs for it.. What has the Doc said hun? :flower: As i keep reading hun, i see you really are having it bad, i really feel for you hunni, cos i know you are one active lady.. if toast is the only thing you can eat, eat away hun.. i'm sending you massive massive :hugs:

Awe hun don't worry to much about losing weight, this sometimes happens, your Doc sound fab, he really is taking care of you, and :happydance: he has signed you off work... I so think you need it. I bet they didn't take it well at work.. Your and pippins health is the most important thing, so make sure you get rest....:winkwink: Wow your almost 10 weeks hun.........Hun Wendy is ALWAYS skiving lol.. i'm with you on that too hun, Wendy and scott are well and truly loves young dream, its beautiful.. They will both be fantastic parents too, cos thay will bring them even closer if that is even possible :flower: errr cabbage soup...... cabbage and spare ribs, the juice off that is beautiful.... Have you had a look online hun to see what foods other people have tried while suffering from extreme sickness ? 

Awe thanks hun, it is deffo what i want to do, so this time i'm just going for it.. I will get to where i want to be... I have missed you too hun, yes we will meet up hun, i think Wendy should come too.. i'm sure she could Skive, shes good at that :rofl:... Hun ill try and come on when i can, but dont know when, you never know i may come on more lol.. so much for the short post, i have been doing this for OMG I AM SOOOO SAD NEARLY 9 HOURS. :blush:

:happydance: Your having a better day today, now that is nice to hear... Hope everything goes well on friday..

*Wendy* Hey hun.. Wow all that wait for the :witch: and she comes... it's a :happydance: hun, i know we was all hoping for that :bfp: but at lease you got to start your ticker :haha: All them days were unreal! I have everything crossed for you hun. I just keep thinking bout what the physic said... Just read about your doc appt & cd2 bloods.. Sounds like things are really moving forward now hun.. Fx you have a :bfp: this cycle...30th June FS :happydance: You just may not need there help after June... 

On my days hun, your as bad as me, when anything sad is on the tv i :cry:, when there is a happy story i :cry:.. I cant bloody win :wacko:
I certainly :cry:@ The baby hospital.. i couldn't deal with that happening to me at all. It would destroy me. That 18 year old girl last week, wow she was one strong young girl.... Your hubby hun is one of a kind.. He is so sweet it brings tears to my eyes.. You deffo got a good en there hun...

Awe hun, i just read about your trip to the cemetery, :cry: *MASSIVE* :hugs: hun, I know its really hard hun, it can get really difficult at times, you just remember hun Mrs, just bcos you cannot see your mum, step mum, aunt and gran does not mean they are not there, They will be with you hun, making sure you are safe and well, you can still talk to them cos they will be listening to you. I get great comfort in thinking my mum is with me, and she can hear me.. :hugs:
I wish my mum was buried bcos I have no where to go and visit her, she was cremated. My Mums at her house in her little special box in a lovely unit With Pics, rosemary beads and lil ornaments. I wont go to her house bcos of her husband.. He made a suggestion to me not long after my mum had died and it made me sick, he was suppose to be my stepdad for godsake.. My mums must have been sick. at hearing that, that is probably why he is so ill.. Animal...

Don't think of them as dead hun, thats too strong... Think of them all in a lovely special place together, where everything is beautiful, and you will be reunited agn.. Looking at that post makes me look bonkers, I'm not loopy trust me.. I just like to believe our loved ones are safe and in a better place, that one day we will meet agn..

Yes it was a fright hun.. But all is ok thank god! Wow your poor dad too bless.. Sounds like you have a fab family hun.. :hugs: Nope no X-Factor i was gutted, but that is what things are like here, you can never plan anything bcos 9/10 it will be ruined.. I will be sorting this life out. Its time to get out there and not spend everyday of life in the house... I need to socialise i'm going nuts....Yep strang about your number, thats what i thought.. But i got it now.. Thanks for the tx, i will tx bk hun, just don't want any stress my end...

:happydance: @ your DH he is brill hun no one wants to be prodded and poked but the willingness to make the effort is second to none.. Hope all is well....Yeh i bet he is glad of the break :rofl: 
Lol @ your hair problem, i wish mine was greasy hun having thick curly afro hair it has gone all dry, trying to grease it is murder at the mo.. I'll take a trip and get some deep conditioning and treat it.. then I'm going to cut and relax it to shoulder length.. I have had enough of the dryness, the frizz and having to comb it in sections bcos its so thick. 
Give united utilities a call about your water and see what they say hun. Awe thx mum :haha: no i know what you mean hun.. i love my pic too, i have it as my desktop pic, but decided to change it and put that on my profile.. Yep its all go go go for now.. I have no intentions on stopping, i need to keep going to get where i want to be.

*Rachael * Sorry for the :bfn: hun.. But you will get your :bfp: soon.. :happydance: You got Kinect!!! I love it, better then the wii..... what do you think? Me and Wendy was having this de bait... I think its brill. Especially Zumba & Dance central... I haven't got your shape.. is it any good? I did get ea sports with the heart monitor, it was boring lol a waste of £55 quid that was....:dohh: i stuck it on ebay :rofl: Awe sorry the :witch: got you hun, but you know you have to keep up your PMA and role onto the nx cycle.. :happydance: For the CBFM that was lovely of her.. I have everything crossed for you hun.. :dust: Yay for CBFM Stick finally arriving.. bout time, RM drive me mad.. Fx this is your month... Then you can send your cbfm on to another in need lol...It may have a good luck charm to it..:flower:

Ya know what hun, reading about the comment about facebook is shocking. How any pregnant women can do that to her baby ill never know, its disgusting. I don't use facebook, but hear an awful lot about how much stress and trouble it causes. My aunt calls it Fu*k Book.. Becos it just Fu*ks ppls lives up. I wouldn't beable to hold my mouth if i seen a pregnant lady smoking or drinking.

*Sophie* Well well well.. hellooooo super stranger :rofl: you have sooo been missed. you have completely sold us out :cry:. only kidding hun. It is so lovely to see a post from you, you should keep in touch hun, i don't half worry about you! :hugs: I'm not too bad hun, as i said in my last post, its all go go go for me. ttc is on hold. NTNP.. time to take a break. It will most probably happen to me when i leased expect it or want it too lol... 81/2 years is way to much of my time and my career on hold, so now i'm thinking of that first, obviously my son too lol...

:yipee: for your results on the lap and dye, that's brill news.. See thats one thing less to worry about.:hugs: Looks like i'm kinda similar to you hun, only thing is i have regular periods and cyst. Its all different. I'm not on anything hun, bcos ive not been to the fs who prescribes it all.. i'd love to go on Metiformin though, bcos hit helps you lose weight.. i need to lose 2 stone for my sanity. i'm 10st and hate it... You may ov and you may not. its all too much to take in when it comes to the medical side of things, thats why is sooo cool to have a doctor in our family, i can call her anytime i like :winkwink: .... I said that to Wendy not long ago, I'm more of a man than a women :rofl:... Hun OPK's worked perfect for me, but i bet they just turned out to be an ovulatory hence the reason for me having loads of little sacs on my ovaries. :growlmad:
Opk's wouldn't always be + hun if you have pocs, everyone is different...Oh what are you like hun, you really are a stress head.. There are many factors to pcos hun, some people have all the symptoms, some people have none, if affects people differently. It is a very common condition believe it or not, and its not impossible to conceive with it either.. You are on a really good drug for it hun, that will help regulate everything, and can also help lose weight.. i wish i could have it....Yes hun i agree with carly, you are one very pretty Lady!!!


*Nat* Awe thanks hun for your comment on my son.. I feel stupid know though bcos i didnt think to check his room.. But at the same time i didnt see him come in.. Oh at lease hes ok thats all that matters.. Id give my life up for my son.. Well hun hows things with you?
I see a lovely scan piccie.. and wow its a :baby:... I bet it all feels real now. I'm glad everything is well and baby is doing good..:hugs: lol @ you not being as good as a responder as me.. I don't remember things hun, i have one tab open with what i am reading, and one open with what i am typing, otherwise id forget too... Aghh a mouse, omg i hate them, they make me shiver.. I hope you have got rid of it hun...Hope your well today hun. Awe thanks Nat.. It probably will happen when i'm not expecting it.. I feel old though hun, 27 isn't young anymore..

*Adrienne* Hey Hun.. Hope things are well down your end. No doubt you are working hard as usual. Thanks for your comment about my son hun...:flower: Oh hun rant away, id be the same too.. I hope you managed to sort your water scan out. as for the comment on you being to old :dohh: you lady.. have you not seen these women nowadays.. they are saying women over 40 are getting pregnant, it has gone up over 40%.. But i certainly know what you mean hun.. It will happen for you soon hun.. :dust: your way...:hugs: Awe hun i just read about the hard time your having, massive :hugs: to you and your gran.. wow 89 that is an amazing age :hugs: hope your gran feels at ease and not in too much pain! 

:growlmad: @ DH i don't understand how he can be so selfish, no wonder your feeling down with everything. He needs to be open and honest about what he wants, bcos from where i am its not sounding good, or maybe its just how i am taking it. He don't sound interested at all and that alone worries me. You have been though so much with all these tests, and working hard where teh hell is his support..:growlmad: if i was one of your friends down there, id be talking to him, trying to make him understand how hard this is for you..It sounds like things are really getting on top of you now hun.. sending you even more :hugs: I hope things work out for you hun...

*Carly * :wave: Welcome to the thread hun! You will certainly get support on here, all the ladies are lovely.... Congratz for your anniversary this month.:flower:
Aw thanks about your comment on my son too hun.. It definitely was a shock. I was also told the same things hun, it is suppose to be worse as they grow older. I'm terrified, I wish he could just stay a baby and always need me.. i cnt believe He's 11 in Oct.. It goes sooo fast you don't believe it till its your own baby. He has shot up agn the last few weeks, and almost as big as me.. by nx year no one will even think he is mine lol... i get told i look like a teenager.. when i say i'm 27 they don't believe me, so i'm a teenager with an almost 11 year old son :rofl:...
Awe bless you hun, it always feels lonely when you move to a new place. You will soon fit in make friends and feel at home, plus you have all these lovely ladies on here to support you. Believe me, this forum can become very addictive, time flys on here..

Awe hun, i was a very heavy sleeper nothing could wake me other than being nudged hard, when i became pregnant my son would wake me by kicking my ribs hard, or turning round.. Ever since then i wake up at the sligthest noice, so don't worry about that hun.. Allot of things change when you have a baby.., you suddenly develpoe more fears than u normally do, even more so when its your child...:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun, thats a :bfp: if you have done all them tests, they can't all be wrong.. 

OMG hun how selfish and childish are your in-laws please!!! Ignore there comment hun. Wow some people are so up themselves...Remember hun its about you and your OH not the in-laws or anyone else. Dont let anyone burst your beautiful bubble. 
As for your way of thinking hun, if that is true what they say about you producing hcg if you want a baby so bad, then every singe test i have had in the last 8 1/2 years were all duds.. Hun the internet can be an amazing source or information, but can also have the reverse effect. It can give you a whole heap of false information sending you to stressful place when not needed... I know i am not the only person to want a baby, but i am one of the ones that wanted a baby more than many people, i ended up really ill bcos if wanting another so bad.. So stop with the talk lady....
Also your comment on a chemical now :shhh: don't say things like that agn...your hormones are all over the show and your starting to feel worried, do not let it get ontop of you.. Relax your body and let your baby nest....:hugs: Well looks like my advice was rite, nice to see the other ladies saying the same thing.. the net really does fill your head with crap..


*Michelle* :wave: Stranger! I'm soooo sorry for your news hun. Massive :hugs: I know what you said, the docs said, but hun anything is possible. please don't rule it completely out. If miracles can happen in life, i'm sure you and hubby will have a baby. Never say never hun. There is no harm in having faith. Just read bout your :bfn: i am so sorry hun.. CD40 wow, but hun, if you think about what you have been through the last few months, that could be a reason for the :witch: being late.. I really hope you get answers soon hun...:hugs:

*Sabrina* :wave: Hun, hope your well and truly free from your bug now hun, and back to your normal self agn. Are you still doing Zumba? I love it, i have been doing it everyday on the kinect.. I bet a real class is much more fun though.. Are you sure you can't be pregnant hun? You just never know.. lots of :dust: your way hun.. Your such a busy lady..Thank you for your comment hun.. :flower:


*Shona* Wow shona, your ex sounds like a spineless Sod. How the hell could he do that to you! His loss though hun.. Sly, spineless Liars i just hate them.. I always say, secrets never stay secrets. Its sooo true. It will always out in the end. As long as you are happy now, thats all that matters. :winkwink: Omg Threatened to kill you, wow you don't half pick them.. The day a man tried that stunt i'd make sure he was knocked the hell out.. He'd certainly regret that comment. 




*Amy* I'm am so so sorry for your loss hunni. :hugs: You keep thinking positive lady, bcos you will get your :bfp: very soon... Hun If you feel you are ready to try again hun you go for it, i guess we know are own bodies...I have everything crossed for you... I have just watched ( I would die for that ) on youtube. Wow how sad is that song... But after her ms she went on to have children.. :dust: to you hun.. Keep your chin up, your bound to have down days, your only human, you will soon have your beautiful :baby: watch this space.:hugs:

Aw thanks hun (about my post on my son) I'm glad it was a false alarm, it has just made me more aware now...... Hey Mrs, i don't want to hear that talk, (you cant keep one baby) what kind of talk is that, come one now.. things happen for a reason hunni, your 2 beautiful angels are together, you will have a baby, you will give birth and you will go through all the things you do as a mum. massive :hugs: hun. it must be really hard, but do not say things like that about yourself, its not your fault. This is why there should be no such thing as sensitive pregnancy test, it is so unfair on women when they have to go through what your going thorough. Everything will work out.. i know it will..

How lovely of your doctor to call and see how you are, that is very rare, and sooooo lovely.. Like she said hun, she will probably be seeing you soon.. you can get pregnant, and you will get pregnant.. 3rd time lucky hun..:flower: 

*Carron* Hey hunni, i hope you are taking good care of yourself, I am sooo sorry things have turned out like this, but hun do not let it put you off, you will have your beautiful baby soon. :dust: hun and massive :hug: Also hunni Congratz on your 3 year anniversary.. You both look very happy in your pic...:flower:

*Naomi* :wave: Stranger... Nice to hear your ok.. Hun don't worry about not having any sickness, i never had morning sickness with my son, not a tiny bit. Everybody is different hun.. :hugs: Hope your well.. Oh No Hun, i just read about your horrible weekend, i am sorry things are a little scary at the mo. But pain in your upper ab could just be all you body going though massive changes, i know i have the most awful pains in early preg. I have terrible water infections and terrible anaemic too... I never experienced spotting though. But hun it happens in pregnancy, some people have (full bleeding) all the way though pregnancy so don't be too alarmed, just take things very easy.. At lease the nhs was there at hand fx everything is all ok.. Another thing hun never apologise, all the ladies are on here to support and receive support. Try and stay positive hun..:hugs:

Hey hun, i have just read about your scan.. Massive massive :hugs: the next 10 days are going to be hard but hun we are all here for you. 5 weeks is probably about rite and it just too early to see.. i have a good feeling about it hun, keep PMA up... I have just gone back and tried to work out your cycle hun, if you found out you was preg on the 1st of jun, that was 21 days ago, so 3 weeks.. then allow the 2 weeks before your around 5 weeks hun, so keep positive hunni..:hugs:

*Charlie* Hey Hun, sorry for your :bfn: and the ugly :witch: keep your chin up and think PMA, and on to the next cycle.. You will get your :bfp: soon.. lots of :dust:... Hun i agree, you can still have high temps when the :witch: is with you, but also could be another reason. Fx this is your month...:hugs:

*Arlene* :wave: hun hope you are little Kyle are well..:flower: Awe your time away with him will be so precious. Your just another very busy lady.. Always working hard. The things we have to do to give our kids the best. not only that but for us too... 

Hun don't feel bad at all about your uggs, i would be exactly the same. To be fair the only difference is, i would have dealt with it there and then bcos i'd be going mad inside my head. I know the little girl was only playing but they were your boots, and expensive ones at that, and a gift from your dad which makes it even more :growlmad:. Her mum is obviously not teaching her child about respect, yeh shes only 2 but its never to early to start teaching them, no, and respect... I think she should pay for them, you did the right thing. If my Jay broke anything id punish him too and offer to replace it. It is the right thing to do, we are responsible for our own children, and the things they do. Don't feel bad hun you did the right thing. :flower:

I'm sorry hun but i'm with you on everything you say and believe. Its not harsh parenting hun its standard .. If we don't teach our children when they are babies rite the way up to adulthood they will think they can get away with things. We have to teach as early as possible. It is not our responsibility to parent other people children. She sounds like a bad mother in my eyes.. Well £60 is something but that still won't cover the cost of them.. Are they badly damaged hun? could you get them repaired with the funds she has offered you? Awe bless your OH.. wow flying lessons, he will love that...


*Kelly* :wave: Welcome to the thread hun. You will fit in nicely on here.. Wow 15.5 years, thats a long time.. What is the secret hun? Sorry to hear about your furbaby hun, i don't know what i'd do if anything happened to our dogs I can only begin to imagine how you feel... Massive :hugs: hun....Wow 18, 8, 6 months old.. How many babies do you want? :rofl: i'm with wendy, i had to google sahm too :dohh:

*Kellie* :Wave: Hun welcome to the thread. I am sorry to hear about your mc.. massive :hugs: FX for your :bfp: with us ladies... Hope all is well with your fs appt on friday...:flower:

Well ladies i am so embarrassed... why???? i started this post/reading last night, well 1.10 in the early hours, i stopped when i got light, 4.12am..

Got up today done a few things and back on here 12.12 i have just finished now 17.30.. that is a whole full time days work... shocking.. i have not managed to do anything this afternoon now, and its too bloody late... so much for a short breeze through hey..

I just thought i owed it to you all to reply to each of you....:hugs:

My back is killing me, i need to eat... now this is one novel you can read when it goes quiet :rofl


----------



## Rachael1981

Wow Lea, that's an epic post, I don't have the patience to do that!

As for Kinect vs Wii - I used to have a Wii and I did love it, however the Kinect is so much better - mainly because it was easy to cheat with the Wii, and you can't on Kinect, and also you don't have the controllers in your hands which I often found difficult on the Wii, especially when I was doing Wii Fit and had to keep picking up and putting down the controllers.

I'm hoping the CBFM is a lucky one. Here's hoping!

Hope you're doing ok hun. Sounds like you're going through a lot of changes in your life, but it also seems that these changes are what you really need. Hope you keep coming on for a chat though :hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

awh im so excited to be talking to u ladies again and i am sorry i wasnt on i couldnt for my own sanity!!! awh thanx carly and lea but seriously my face is ull of spots without make up and im 191 pounds and only 5 foot im like a size 16 so i feel huge!! im really hoping this metformin helps me lose weight, i now have to go on a low carb diet! i just wish someone would sit down and explain all this to me cos if im ovulating and having periods and have no cysts than why the hell am i not getting pregnant (obviously it's my hormones) but this is all mad confusing!! my OH was ment to go for sa last thursday but we ended up forgetting and having :sex: on the tuesday and u are ment to not have :sex: for 3 days so we had to cancel so i have to make another appointment. Lea i would go to doctor and demand some help after nearly 9 years. im sooooooooooo freaking happy u had a period wendy, im so glad you can now sort things and hopefully ur OH sa comes back grand. Carly i have a good feeling ur ok i will be thinking of u  xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Sophie hun, if you sit down with your doc, they will go through everything with you. It is there job to help and make you understand..

Hun I have been Docs and they are actively been helping, i'm just taking time out for a bit..

What are you like, you need to stop being so forgetful. you wont get preg hun if you keep forgetting the important stuff... Hun it may be OH and not you...


Awe thx rachael... thats just me.... lol hope your both well... :hug:


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* Aww I find their arrogance funny lol. For intelligent business owners some of them come across really thick! :haha: There just really isn't much to watch on tv at the mo. I watch it, Dating in the Dark, Peter Andre, and some of the soaps. That's it really. All my fav programmes like Hells Kitchen etc aren't on the now so I hardly watch tv at the mo. Spend far too much time on here anyway lol x

*Lea* Wowza that was one heck of a post :haha: Took me forever to read! But I do love your essays :winkwink: Poor hubby kept trying to talk to me and I was saying in a minute, i'm just finishing reading this. After like the third time he looked over my shoulder and went "who the hell wrote all that?" :rofl: So glad to catch up on your news though & thanks for the lovely words about me and Scott :flower:. I do love him to pieces, i've never met anyone that treats me as well as he does, i'm treated like a princess and he's always there for me. I will never take him for granted. Really hope his SA comes back good so we can get started on some treatment for me. 

Aww hun, I wish I was your weight! But if your used to being lighter I can understand it bugging you. You'll no doubt trim down once you get out and about more with work training. And hey! Saying 27 isn't young, don't tarnish me with the same brush! :rofl: I know what you mean though. I wish I was stil 21! 

Thanks for the kind words about my Mum etc. I've got the same view as you, I think all our loved ones are just somewhere else, not gone completely. I explain it to my hubby that I believe our bodies are like cars, once they break down we move on to another car somewhere else. It's nicer than thinking there is nothing after we go. I like to think they are still around me but I just miss them so much and break down some times. So glad I have such wonderful friends like you for support though :hugs: x

*Rachael* Noooo don't let Lea bring you in to the Wii vs Kinnect argument :haha: I had a go of the kinnect again last night but nope, i'm still a wii fan! The kinnect wasn't registering half of what I was doing and it was bugging the hell out of me. I love the Biggest Loser for the Wii, it's certainly knocking the pounds off me x

*Sophie* Aww hun your not huge, i'm a size 16 too but I don't look it. No one believes me when I tell them i'm that size lol. I'm hoping they'll give me metformin too though to help lose the weight cause it's not coming off as fast as I would like it too with just exercise and cutting down the calories. Aww what are you like forgetting about OH's SA! Trust you :haha: Get it booked again asap hun, it's better to get these things done and see where you go from here x


----------



## Rachael1981

I found my kinect works better on top of the TV at eye level. Also it might have needed adjusting :p

Kinect is better than Wii :thumbup:


----------



## babygirl89

im gonna book Oh's sa first thing tomorrow, to be honest i wanted my OH to book it i have been asking him everyday and he say's yeah but u can tell that he is completely afraid of going :-( so i am going to have to book it and i told him i would go with him and it was nothing to worry about that its prob me thats the problem and not him at all! i hope he is ok awh i would be absolutely gutted if he had something wrong with him too! i wish my doc did sit down and tell me all bout it but she kinda rushed me and im left feeling confused, i thought if you have PCOS that you have cysts, you dont ovulate, you hardly have a period, your overweight, have acne, have loads of hair and your hormones are fucked but my hormones are just fucked (i do have a lil bit of acne and i am overweight hahaha)awh im just doing my own head in! well im lucky im on metformin i just hope i wont need clomid, an iui or ivf i just hope it wont have to go that far i just keep having nightmares it will! how are you ladies feeling today??? baby :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Viola77

Congrats to the BFPs lately--I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!:flower:

As for me i got AF on cd 43 and she is killing me...terrible and heavy flow YUCK!! DH and I are going to Maryland Monday for his first check up since the surgery. He seems to be healing well and is in less pain than before. the endocrinologist put him on testosterone therapy shots. i think we are going to have to try iui or ivf if the shots don't work to raise his levels. so we are pretty much on a 'break' right now. i've stopped temping etc. i just can't believe i spent MONTHS trying to get a BFP only to discover that it's not even possible right now with DH's problems. 
I think i'm going to try to lose weight now too. i still have not lost all the weight i gained after dd:blush::blush:
Thanks for the kind words...take care everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

babygirl I also am 5 feet!! I love shorties!! I don't care what size you are you are beautiful and I am sure a lot of women on here would agree with me. I am a size 10-12. So I am no skinny girl. Anyways I hope everything goes well with your husband and maybe you should get a second opinion if your doctor isnt giving you what you want. I worked in the medical field for years never OB obviously or I wouldnt have so many questions. But I do know this much, if you arent happy with the answers or explanations get them from someone else. Nightmares stink!!! I can tell you this much a friend of mine and her DH tried for 9-10 months and finally got pregnant, and then with their second it only took 2 months. So it just depends. Even pregnancy to pregnancy. So glad I met you!!!

Lea thank you for writing to me. Love the long post!! Thank you for all the support. I am feeling pretty good right now its 4:30pm my time and I just keep thinking a few hours till dinner and then a few hours till bed and then you can wake up get ready and the doctor can put you at ease. I never have been able to wait for anything. You should of seen me the week of my wedding I was a mess. 

Well to wendy and Pinky and all you other amazing as always nice to chat . . .wishing you all the best!!!

Hoping to hear good news tomorrow. And hoping to be able to give you all good news. I will feel like a real idiot if both me and my DH read the test wrong, or thought an evap line was a positive. But they were all pink, and I took a cheap walmart brand test today because well I am just crazy and there was definately a line, it was purple because thats the color that test used but anyways im nuts. I wish I could post a picture but for some reason my camera wont take one clear. Everything is so blury you can barely tell there is a control line. It all just looks bad so, as much as I want to post it would be a waste of all of our time.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone. Hope you are all well. Congrats Carly on your BFP. Lea good to hear from you. Glad you are taking time for yourself. You deserve it girl!! Sophie glad to hear from you again. Sorry you're going through so much but just like the rest of the ladies on here you are a strong woman and you'll get through this. Emma glad you're starting to feel better. Naomi I have my fingers crossed for you and sending you good thoughts. To everyone else I hope all is well. Can't reply to all because I'm at work and suppose to be getting on a flight soon. Take care and will check in while I'm on my trip.


----------



## babysimpson

Lea - Stomach bug well adn truly gone but still ahve some problems now and again. Definitely not pregnant unfortunately adn I don't think AF will stay away either. You just get to the stage where you know deep down that it's unlikely to happen so just start forgetting about it and concentrating on other things.


----------



## xarlenex

Carly congrats on the bfp! :happydance: my first appointment with the doctor he asked which test I used, it was clearblue, as to which he said its very reliable and he didn't have to retest, he gave me an estimated due date and phoned the midwife to get me an appointment, hope all goes well today :)

Sabrina looks like our AF is due around the same time. Fx'd she doesnt show!

Sophie glad to see you back! Sorry to hear about your diagnosis of pcos, one thing you can take from it is that you have the help and support from doctors now to help you get your little one :)

Natalie, can't believe how fast its going for you! Are you going to find out the sex? Thats great news that your oh has a better paying job! :happydance:

Emma fx'd the reiki helps :) glad you had a easy day yesterday, hope it kept up!

Wendy its great your hubby is thinking ahead with the sample! Will they not have a seperate room for men to do it? Or do I just watch too much tv :dohh::lol:

Lea what a post!! I don't know how you do it, well done :D Oh the ugg situation..I still havent heard from her since she agreed to pay £60. I really hope I don't lose a friend over it. Great to hear your turning things around and i'm sure you'll do great in the care academy :hugs:

michelle hope AF has eased for you :hugs: sorry to hear what yous are going through and I really hope the shots work for you and your hubby :)

Adrienne I hope your feeling better now :hug: 

Sorry for anyone missed :hugs:

I don't think this is my month, although for some reason I feel really positive about the next one, odd eh?! AF is due sunday/monday, i'm not going to test at all, waste of pennies. After our heart to heart the other night me and OH discussed cord blood banking, anyone else doing this? Its expensive but I think its well worth the money. I'm just sorry I didn't do it with Kyle! We also spoke about a doula..I don't know how popular they are here in scotland though. 
Been dealing with the education department at our local council and finally got a place at nursery sorted for Kyle. Its a private nursery just a 5 minute walk at most from our house, they've been great with working around my hours and because he's entitled to 5 free sessions we're only paying £21 a week.


----------



## babysimpson

Arlene - I'm not hopeful this month either even though we've done it every other day. I'm at the stage that if it was going to happen it would have by now. Feel under pressure now at my mum has been talking about looking forward to being a grandmother etc but if things continue as they are she's not going to have that opportunity.


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I'm good. Hubby has handed in his sample and we should get results next week, deffo while in hospital appointment if not before. He's fair worried his results wont be good bless him. He had such a job producing it. He couldn't do it in the hospital toilet as someone kept trying to get in to the cubicle, obviously a mood killer! So he went to a public toilet and same again. So he went to another public toilet in the middle of nowhere in the same town as the hospital and finally managed to do it. Phew! Bless his wee cotton socks, he was getting fair frustrated and upset that he wasn't going to be able to do it and that he'd let me down but I knew he would come good in the end. Will give him big hugs at lunch time.

Anyway, on to you ladies:

*Rachael* Nooo kinnect is not better! :haha: My sis has it on top of her tv but it's still no good for recognising half of what I try to do. I'll just stick to the wii lol. Weighed myself last night and it says I put on two pounds since Saturday. How is that possible! I was so down about it. I'm hardly eating anything, i'm working my ass off every night, eating better food but it says i've put it on. Hubby is as confused as I am. Just feel like giving up, why put myself through the pain of exercising if I wont reap the rewards :( x

*Sophie* Hope you managed to get the SA done, I know you'd rather have OH book it but he's maybe embarrassed. Your better doing it for him then all he has to do is hand in his sample. I know what you mean about PCOS, I don't have any excess hair at all and have never had acne. I didn't even get teenage spots! I've got a great complection. That's probably because I don't have the extra testosterone though. They only tested me cause of that marathon cycle I had, the doctor didn't think I had it before so it was a surprise to her. Hopefully we'll both get our hormones sorted soon x

*Michelle* So glad AF finally arrived for you hun, though i'm sorry she's giving you so much pain. I had the same when mine finally arrived. That's good that hubby is healing well. Keep us posted hun, you will get your BFP one way or another :hugs: x

*Carly* Hope it went well at the doctors hun, looking forward to your news :flower: x

*Adrienne* Nice to hear from you hun, see you are as busy as usual! Any luck getting your hubby to get his SA done? x

*Sabrina* Stop having a defeated attitude hun! You are always in with a chance if you've bd every couple of days. Hope the witch stays away :hugs: And as for that girl at your work, attention seeking springs to mind! She sounds full of it. My patience would be low with someone like that too x 

*Arlene* You watch too much tv :haha: Would have been a lot simpler if they had their own room! Feel so sorry for hubby, he's a trooper. And you stop being a defeatist too! You don't know your out so just wait and see what happens. Fingers crossed you'll get a nice suprise! Ok i've no idea what cord blood banking or doula is about, i'm off to google! lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy - try eating more fruit and veg. One thing I've learnt from SW is that I wasn't eating enough and my body was refusing to burn anything thinking I was starving. The more I eat (particularly fruit and veg) the more I lose. OH has noticed the same too. Right now I'm eating breakfast, fruit mid morning, lunch, more fruit mid afternoon, dinner, and then more fruit in the evening (and a choccy bar as a treat so I feel like I'm not being deprived :haha:)


----------



## WendyJ

Aww i've got the best hubby ever. Just came home for lunch and instead of me comforting him he's bought me a gorgeous big me to you ornament to say thanks to me for being so supportive of him today, he says he couldn't have done it without me cause he got all worked up and upset. How sweet is that! I didn't even do anything, just comforted him and told him he could do it and if he felt he couldn't then it didn't matter etc. I'm so touched! x


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks *Rachael* i'll give that a go. I can only really manage the tubs of fruit though cause proper fruit gives me really bad acid indegestion. Here's hoping i'll see some good results soon x


----------



## Rachael1981

Awww that's so sweet of him!

And you're welcome, hope it works for you!


----------



## xarlenex

Yep I agree with Wendy, that girl definately sounds like she likes the attention. Is no action taken against her for not showing up on mondays? Asda would never let me away with that!

Wendy how sweet! I'm not going to remind my OH how he hasn't done anything like that for me in a good while :haha: you must have deserved it!

I'm going to have to get a shot of the kinnect, I've never played it before!


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies how is everyone??? i wanna book the sa but i will prob get an appointment late next week and i am afraid i will be ovulating, i normally ovulate really late (around day17 to 22) but im hoping the metformin will make me ovulate earlier but at the same time i know this has to be done so maybe i should just book it today. Wendy did your OH wait 3 day's??? 
awh wendy your OH is soooooooo sweet god i wish my OH was like that! 
hope all u ladies are ok today loads of :dust: your way ladies! xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks guys, I do count myself very lucky cause he really is a sweetheart. It was only last month he hide a CD I wanted in my handbag for me. Such a darling! Always surprising me. I'm taking him to the cinema tonight, my treat to watch Xmen. It's the last night it's on and I know he's been wanting to see it and he really deserves it after what he went through today.

*Sophie* yeah he did wait the 3 days. We last bd on Sunday and today was his sample day. Don't think we will be bding for a couple more days now as he says he is a bit sore from the rubbing, sorry for TMI! 

*Sabrina*, urgh I hate favouritism in the work place! No wonder you get hacked off. Thanks for the tip I will try and eat more. I've never really had a big appetite my whole life and get full really quickly but maybe that's my problem. It will be a late dinner for me tonight cause cinema showing is 5.45pm. Prob went get home till about eightish or later x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Wendpops, Aw bless Scott! You two just get cuter and cuter :hugs:

Sabrina, One of my very close friends went through exactly what you are describing and I didn't understand it at first. It was only when I realised it was not the work she was shying away from it was her work colleagues in her department. She knew that they were aware that she had tried to kill herself and got put on reduced hours by occupational health and she was paranoid over their judgement. She got offered a new role in a different department and now works as much as anyone else. She would refuse to go out to work but went on many holidays whilst off sick. It took me a bit to realise that it was the people around her causing her to not want to be in certain social situations including work because she was being judged for having a break down. Once I accepted that I dont even realise that side of her anymore and just because she seems happy on the weekends doesn't mean she should be happy in work. Some people can't deal with stuff as well as others. Don't let it wind you up. Sorry you are feeling low about af coming but your time will come :hugs:

Arlene- I cant believe you have not heard off your friend since she said she would pay for the uggs. How rude. Hope you guys are ok :hugs:

Sophie- Have you ever thought about taking steps to lengthen your leuteal phase. If you do not have at least 10 days between ovulation and af then the egg doesn't have enough time to implant. I started taking vitamin B to lenghten mine. Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies the doctors went GREAT! They did take a urine sample even though I told them I took 5 tests and they were all positive. But they said they do it with everyone and not to be upset. Well it took a minute but it came up positive. She said usually when your only a few weeks along thats usually what happens since HCG level is still kind of low. She said I might even have tested negative on some tests depending what their level is. They did a pap and gc/chlamydia and then I have to get some lab work done. The lady from the lab was not there today so I have to go tomorrow. The doctor said I am probably about 4 weeks and I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 14th which will come really fast since I am on vacation from the 1st till the 10th. Thank you all for your support. And I hope you will hope along with me that this bean is sticky!!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Carly lucky you having a scan so soon! I know in the UK, procedure isn't to have a scan until 12 weeks, which is a longg wait! You going anywhere nice on holiday?

Emma we usually meet up once or twice during the week with the kids, and text every other day so I can only assume shes angry. If she was going to hold it against me i'd rather the friendship than the money! Hows the sickness going just now? Hopefully non existant!

Sabrina thats not on to delibrately fake something. Hope she gets her finger out soon, could see why that would be so frustrating.

As I said earlier (I think..:dohh:) Kyles nursery fee's are going to be roughy £84 a month. Yous probably won't remember but Kyles dad has only ever gave me money a handful of times in 3 years, probably totalling £130 at a push. He uses the clothes I buy when hes up there and I stupidly provided nappes for the first year after we split. Never even as much as bought him a stroller to use at his mums (he still lives there) everything was provided by me. So i've decided he's being told to pay half the nursery fee's. Wish me luck! He's got till august to sort it out so it's not as if i'm landing it on him last minute. I think considering he pays nothing else its only right I ask him to contribute to his education.

Anyway, me theorys booked so I better get to studying or OH will have to start monitoring me on this :rofl:


----------



## babygirl89

im sooooooo happy for you carly congrats 

well i booked the sa so it's on wednesday the 29th, im nervous about it never mind my OH. Ladies i have to get this off my chest and i hope you don't judge me my OH is a hard working man that treats me very well but he has a bit of a problem well he doesn't think it's a problem but it is, he smokes about one or two joints of weed most nights and im really scared it's affecting him and our chance's of getting pregnant. He used to do other drugs too but has stopped them completey! I dunno how to make him stop. I wish he would just stop. He used to smoke alot heavier and he used to do othe drugs so i am very very happy with him for doing that but his attitude is awh smoking weed hasn't stopped anyone he knows from getting pregnant! don't get me wrong i am no angel only afew years back i dabbled in drugs but i havn't touched a single drug in years! 

emma i have tried vitamin b5 and it worked well but my doc just told me to take this metformin and progestrone.

wendy i really hope that your OH sa goes well i am sure it will be fine!

i hope the rest of u ladies are good and babysinpson god that girl in work sound awfull! and hello buster how r ya?? xxxx


----------



## babygirl89

and to top it all off i told my doctor about my OH weed problem and other stuff and she said none of them drugs would affect his sperm haha which i find shocking!!! so i didnt tell him and if there is something wrong with his sa which i hope there is not then i am going to completely blame it on that!!! my OH is also epileptiv but has not had a fit in afew yars but he still takes meds so i asked my doc would those meds affect sperm and she said no!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Thank you ladies!! 

Arlene there is no way I could wait 12 weeks. I could barely wait the 4 days between my first positive urine test and going to the doctor today. So I am thrilled they are doing it so soon. And everyone in the office seems wonderful. I also wanted to say I think you are handling your sons father in a very classy way. My dad was NEVER around for me or my mom after I was about 3 years old. And she raised me all on her own and I thank her for it every day. I also used to be bitter with my father but then I realized that he was the one who missed out on me not the other way around. So I am sorry you have to deal with a man like that, I watched my mother have to deal with 2. So I know its not easy.


Babygirl the reason we are all on here is because it is a safe place where people dont judge. I can understand your frustration with your husband. I myself smoked weed when I was younger but as you have I have grown up and not touched the stuff in years. I think you just need to tell your husband how upset it makes you, not necessarily mad but upset(sad). You have been on the TTC rollercoaster for 8 months and if you have to change things in your life to make a baby possible then he should have to also. I think its great he is willing to go take the SA test because to be honest I dont know if my husband would be that willing. But he shouldn't just be able to do whatever he wants and say that well it didnt stop other people from getting pregnant. Thats not fair to you. Of course this is my opinion and I have no judgement on you or your husband but TTC can be trying for any relationship and he shouldn't be doing things that make it harder for you guys.


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie, I really hope you don't take this the wrong way, but is that what you want in a household with a baby? Its an expensive habbit too is it not? In regards to it affecting sperm i'm really not sure.

Carly your mother sounds like a brave strong lady doing it by herself :) Kyles dad has him 2 nights a week but I do firmly believe its his mum that wants Kyle there. If he ever gets his own place i'm pretty sure he wouldn't bother. I'll do anything I feel I need to for my son, so when he's old enough I can say I tried my best.


----------



## babygirl89

thanx carly and arlene  i am just so frustrated to be honest he is hard working and he treats me so well he is the main bread winner in the house and he is great with kids, he is also desperate for kids also!!! so i cant see why he wont change this, he keep's saying he wants to enjoy life also and god he would never smoke weed around any kid he smokes it in the shed as my lil brother does come over to us quit alot and yes it is quit expensive but he's not short for money!!! he say's he wouldn't be like this if we had kids but to be able to have kids he should stop!!! awh i dunno what to say to him!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

I am here to say my goodbyes. I hope all of you the best for the future and that you get your :bfp: . If anyone needs anything editing on the post please just email me and ill sort it for you. 

Thank you for being a great support to me :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - why are you leaving us? :(


AFM - I'll make mine quick. I've been away for a couple days. Had an all day meeting yesterday and just wanted to crash when I got home. Plus, busy today with month end stuff for work. And I'm overnight in a hotel again. Which means I won't sleep well. Oh well, at least it's almost the weekend. 

Still waiting on a + OPK. I thought it was coming soon; I had a darker 2nd line yesterday, but today it was barely even there. Have some EWCM and some dull aches but that's about it. I hope it's coming soon! I'm getting frustrated.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## xarlenex

Emma...whats going on!? Don't leave!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! 

Just a quickie from me cause I'm getting ready for work. I just want to say no one is leaving! I will make damn sure of that. 

Anyway Xmen was fab! Really really enjoyed it and this morning I got a High on my CBFM :happydance: Bring on the bdancing tonight! 

Hope you are all well, will post properly later :flower: x


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## WendyJ

This is nothing but a big misunderstanding. She thinks you deleted her, you think she deleted you. God only knows how it has ended up that you's are not friends on there anymore but it should be laid to rest and you should both move on. I have already pm'd Emma, i'm sure this can all be easily resolved.

There is no need for anyone to fall out or leave the thread. 

Mother has spoken! :haha: I shall get on with getting ready now x


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## WendyJ

Don't be daft Sabrina, this is not just a baby thread, it's a group of ladies who like to chat. If we did nothing but chat about babies we would all be super obsessed about everything and that does no-one any good x


----------



## Pinky12

I am not stupid. I can see when people delete me on fb. I actually went on fb last night to see if you were ok to find that.


----------



## babysimpson

Comment removed


----------



## Pinky12

it should of been in the first place!!!


----------



## Lea1984

What the hell is going on????? 

emma hunni pm your way hun....

ya know what this thread will not turn into the other one.......


----------



## Rachael1981

:saywhat:

No repeats please. Emma get your bum back here :cry:


----------



## WendyJ

Sorry I texted you Lea but I needed back up! :haha: x


----------



## Lea1984

This is not a dig to anyone at all....If i have a problem with anyone they will know about it bcos i will tell them right away!!..... For future reference all thread ladies, if anyone has a problem with someone you send them a pm....any comments about anyone else on the thread need to be addressed privately, and not posted in the thread afterwards..

this thread needs to stay a bitch free zone... Please no one else say another thing on this matter... End of....

Emma will not be going anywhere either.....

This is a happy thread.. if anyone wants to rant at someone or about someone on here send a pm and not post it in here...

HAPPY 10 WEEKS EMMA!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

WendyJ said:


> Sorry I texted you Lea but I needed back up! :haha: x

Never apologise hun.. if i'm on hols i will b here to give back up lol....:hugs:

i don't do this early in the morning.... but hey my girls needed to chat...:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Crikey - you got vampire Lea up in the daylight Wendy :shock:



Luv ya really Lea :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## WendyJ

It had to be done Rachael! haha x


----------



## Lea1984

lol well i'm up now and only had 4 hours sleep... i'll be after you when its dark wendy.. i'm after your blood...:rofl:

Oh and dont forget you Rachael


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy be afraid, be very afraid....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WendyJ

I am, she's got my home address!! :argh:


----------



## Lea1984

Rachael1981 said:


> Wendy be afraid, be very afraid....
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

lea = :devil: wendy = :help: rachael = :argh: :rofl:...........


----------



## Lea1984

Well Emma Hope all goes well today as i can see no one has mentioned your scan..

so here goooooooooesssssss..

Fx everything is P-E-R-F-E-C-T.. And you and pippin are safe..

I will be thinking of you both.. and hope we get to see a lovely pic... 

x


----------



## Lea1984

i'm going to get dressed... i shall speak with you ladies shortly...


----------



## WendyJ

I didn't mention it on here but I have on pm's. Hope it goes well Emma :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck today Emma :D xxx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Good Luck Emma!
It is literally 5:30 in the morning here and I am awake. I was wondering if anyone else had trouble sleeping for more than 6-7 hrs at a time when first pregnant? I usually can sleep for 10-12 hours so I am just not feeling like myself. And I know I need to get used to less sleep but I figured I still have a lot of time for that.
Well ladies I hope you all have a good day. I go get my labs done today. And then I plan to clean the house and go Olive Garden for dinner with DH. Only one week until I leave for vacation to visit family and friends I cant wait!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all
Emma, hope your scan goes well today:flower: I'm sure everything will be lovely!! Post a pic if you get one!

Hope everyone else on here is well, I see a couple of BFP's have happened while I've been hiding, congratulations!!!!

Not sure what is going on on here but I hope it works itself out as we are a lovely bunch of ladies and it would be a shame to lose this support network.

afm...well I'm in Hell, or what I imagine to be hell. My mind goes round and round and round, one minute I'm convinced Spud has gone and I'm expectng to miscarry and the next minute I think things must be fine and I'm impatient for my re scan next Friday. I think that if I knew it was one way or the other I would be dealing with this better, I know to miscarry must be so awful but to not know for 10 whole days is slowly driving me mad. I keep looking on the internet which is such a bad idea, reckon I have a 50/50 chance of things being OK. The cramps and bleeding have completely stopped, but I just don't feel pregnant, have sore boobs and still tired but thats it, or maybe if I am only 5 and a bit weeks pregnant that's all I will experience. See I'm going round in circles just writing:cry:

I may not be on here for a while, it's just too hard at the moment, but I'll probably lurk for a while


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi, don't worry about not feeling pregnant. I never had anything apart from sore boobs and tiredness until a few weeks ago. I was concerned about not feeling pregnant as well bit believe me it will hit you in one way or another x


----------



## disneybelle25

Do you know what, I pray for morning sickness, because please God I just want my little spud to be there. What time is your appointment hun?x


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Good luck for your tests too hun :flower: As for the sleeping, i've never been pregnant and I only usually sleep 7 hours anyway so i'm no help :haha: x

*Naomi* I know the hating must be torture hun, but if your not cramping or bleeding that's a great sign. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Naomi I can understand. I had BFP on Monday and went to the doctor yesterday. I was BFP on there test as well. I have my first ultrasound on July 14th. The office said I am probably right around 4 weeks. So still very early on. I want to wait till after the ultrasound to tell our family (the only people who know are our parents, my sister, and we each told our best friends) So literally just a handful of people. But we go home next week and my DH wants to announce it and I think its way too soon. I have no breast tenderness, so of course I comb the internet to make sure its normal to not have tenderness and you start thinking your crazy and the tests were all wrong and you aren't even pregnant. The internet is a dangerous place at times. I will pray for you and I hope you will pray for me.


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - good luck at your scan today hun! I can wait to see a pic of Pippin!


Carly - good luck with your labs today!


Naomi - I agree with Wendy; no cramping and no bleeding is a good thing. I've got everything crossed for you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Right ladies i've decided I'm going to have a wee break from here for a couple of days. To be honest i'm really pissed off about what's happened this morning and it's best I go now before I say something I regret. I'm not taking sides and want Emma and Sabrina to stay and will be really upset if either ladies leave :cry: 

Never fear I will be back! lol. I'm just having a few days away until the dust settles but please no one leave! I want you all to be here when I get back or I will track you's down!! :haha: I've had my high on by CBFM this morning and I really want my body to ovulate and get back to normal so i'm wanting to be stress free for the next couple of days. 

Anyone who needs me can get me on Facebook or text etc otherwise I will talk to you all next week :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

im really confused, i hope everyone is ok


----------



## Tweak0605

disneybelle25 said:


> im really confused, i hope everyone is ok


Yeah, me too. I don't want anyone to leave here!


----------



## Pinky12

Well things went crap just to add to my crappy day!! They never confirmed if everything was fine with the baby, just took my blood pressure and some blood and told me my doctor should of admitted me to hospital. What a waste of an hour and half. Now all I can think of is the worse and am even more upset than I was this morning. Especially since seeing Wendy's post


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry Emma :hugs:

Do you have a doppler or are you able to get hold of one? I know one lady I also talk to on here has a doppler and found the heartbeat around 8 or 9 weeks and that was a big thing for to her to reassure herself that everything was fine (she'd had numerous mc's) You're 10 weeks and might be able to find Pippin's hb :hugs:

I'm sure as long as you're not bleeding and you still have MS that baby is fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## babygirl89

i hope everything is ok emma dont stress urself out hun everything will be grand i promise you!!! i dunno whats going on but please dont leave wendy :-(


----------



## disneybelle25

O Emma, I'm sure everything will be fine hun, if they were really concerned they would have done a scan to check everything is ok. Have they booked you in for one?


----------



## Pinky12

They were cursing the doctor and saying he should of admitted me to hospital instead of leaving me for a week. They wouldn't look for the babies heart beat as they said it was too early and shr didn't want me upset. They spoke to a doctor who said they were not able to do a scan as it was too busy up there. 

I was so upset yesterday as the doctor put a huge amount of worry in my head and all the midwife and doctors did was look at me wondering why the hell I was there. I am furious that these "professionals" are putting me under so much stress. You would think after knowing someone had a previous miscarriage they would do everything to put my mind at rest. I am fed up of people and there crappy opinions.

Sorry about the rant but I need to get it out!


----------



## disneybelle25

O trust me I am learning rapidly that it is not about us but about appointment times and other things. I have felt a complete pain as noone has bothered returning my calls or anything and I have to keep ringing to chase.
As they said to me, try not to stress as positive thinking can help the baby. I really feel for you though hun, I know EXACTLY what your feeling right now and noone can help that. If you want to pm me you know where I am, I know you have a lot of support on here already :flower: at 10 weeks they could do an internal scan i would hope as technically if I am 2 weeks behind I'll still be under 7 weeks when I go back!! I'm hoping they don't waste my time!
Make sure you bug them until they give you what you need. Did they say to wait for the 12 week scan then? Surely if they are concerned they should get you in there?? I can't believe how stressful this whole pregnancy thing is. 
Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sending big :hugs: to you both :hugs: xxx


----------



## babygirl89

i hope both of use r ok :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

I know what you mean Naomi. They just looked at me as if I was stupid and just couldn't cope with a little bit of morning sickness. I have tried everything to stop my morning sickness and am certainly not stupid. It one more person told me how to deal with morning sickness I was going to flip!

Thanks Rachael and Sophie x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Emma. I am sorry they werent able to do more for you. It is unfortunate that with your past medical history they didn't do everything to reassure you the baby and you were both ok. I hope that whatever blood work they took will give you the answers your looking for. 

I am only four weeks along and am feeling like a crazy person because I keep thinking all the tests were wrong, and I just want to keep POAS but I know thats not the answer.

I hope Wendy returns soon. I don't know what all the dramatic posts were all about, it sounds like nothing we are to take personally but I am just hoping everyone is emotionally alright.


----------



## xarlenex

Emma by the sounds of it someone you've spoken to at one point has been a scare monger! I know with you being worried you will be wanting more reassurance, but you really have to trust the professionals. If they were concerned for your lil pippin they would have scanned you. No one ever used the doppler on me (until I was going through major complications) because sometimes they cannot locate the heartbeat and it only causes mum to worry/stress more. I don't think you personally have received the proper care in regards to how sick you've been and the lack of attention to that, but be positive that your baby is snuggled in well and growing fine :hugs:

Sorry wrote this and had to run, taxi's on its way, going to a charity night. I will get back on afterwards to reply to everyone xxx


----------



## babygirl89

emma honestly dont stress urself out hun im 100 per cent sure lil pippin is snuggling in just fine hun!!! i just know it!!! awh im having good days and bad days im finding it hard to get my head around the fact i have pcos im so scared i will never have kids or it will take years or i might need ivf, i know this all sounds crazy but im just reading stoies online about people who had to do this!!! im gonna up my metformin to 1000mg in afew days so hopefully it will start working real soon!!! im getting twinges on both my sides so i suppose thats a good sign, im only just finished af! OH's SA is on wednesday im so nervous about it!!! anyway how are all u ladies??? come back wendy!!! and where is lea?? how did ur charity night go arlene??? and how r u carly??? sorry i i forgot anyone!! 

loads and loads of baby :dust: to all u ladies!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

o emma i didnt mean to scare you hun if that comment was aimed at me 
im sure you and little pippin are absolutely fine and the doctors are just being a pain. I would hate to t
hink i had upset anyone.


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi, no you hadn't upset or scared me hun. It was the doctor that did it for me last week. I just kept it all to myself worrying that there was something wrong x


----------



## Tweak0605

Big :hugs: Emma! I'm sure Pippin is nice and snug in there and nothing is wrong. Try to relax a bit. I know, easier said then done, but you deserve some relaxation. 

Naomi - when's you're next appointment? how are you doing hun?


AFM - i'm losing hope in this cycle. i'm barely getting a 2nd line on opks. I have some stringy CM, but not really watery yet. We'll keep BDing throughout next week if I don't get a + OPK, but I'm praying I get one right on track.


----------



## disneybelle25

Thanks Amy and Emma, I'm probably being a bit paranoid at the moment, add that to the 101 emotions that are hitting me in circles!!
Appointment is on Friday at 9am, so have booked the day off work, once I get to Monday will feel like I'm on the home stretch. I'm cautiously feeling positive at the moment because all the cramping and spotting stopped on Wednesday and I'm still feeling tired and have sore boobs, but no other symptoms. I'm trying not to over think it otherwise I start to lose the plot!!


----------



## KellyC75

With DS1 I had no symptoms at all, but put that down to being just 16 years old 

When I was pregant with DS2 I had really bad 'morning' sickness, I couldnt even walk in a supermarket! :sick:

So when I was pregnant with DD I kept thinking something was wrong, as my sickness wasnt that bad ~ In hindsight I should have just enjoyed the fact I wasnt feeling sick! :dohh:

What im trying to say is that you dont have to suffer one or any symptoms to be pregnant & to have a very healthy baby :baby: Everyone & every pregnancy is different 

Please try to relax :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies, finally on the laptop so I can respond better

What put the concern into my head was how concerned my doctor was about me on Monday. He called the hospital and made an appointment for me and was concerned that it was for Friday so asked a midwife to come and see me mid week to check on me. I was pretty much thinking that he was just being safe and making sure but when things strted on friday it upset me and wound me up about it all as I got paranoid that something was wrong. Obviously it was just sat at the back of my head all week that I could miscarry again! 

Either way I get my blood results for HCG back tomorrow which will definately tell me everything is ok so I am trying to focus on that. I am off tomorrow anyway as I am not allowed back in work until my doctor says and have an appointment at 9.30. So it is positive thinking for me as I am fed up of feeling negative!

*Naomi-* Don't worry about the symptoms. Everyone is different. I only had sore boobs, tiredness, and irregular sleep for weeks. I also bled in pregnancy at week 5 and a little at week 7. It was mainly brown and not too heavy so tried not to think about it. It is hard not to worry that there is something wrong but it is best for you and the baby of you keep your positive thinking up :hugs:

*Amy-* Thank you for your kind words. I hope you get the second line soon :hugs:

*Sophie*- Don't read things on the internet, it can send you crazy. I have a friend who has PCOS and she concieved her 10 year old natuarally. It will happen for you :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Wendy, Arlene, Rachael, Lea, Adrienne, and all you other lovely ladies I hope you have all had a lovely relaxing weekend :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie, I love how your first sentence was trying to tell emma not too stress, and almost the next is how your terrifying yourself by searching the internet!! :dohh: take your own advice misses! :hugs:
Charity night was good thanks, I only won a bottle of shloer and bag of sweets though, not pleased with that :lol:

Naomi I really hope the next few days go quick for you :hugs:

Amy fx'd that positive opk comes for you soon :flower:

Emma how you feeling today? Hopefully your managing to keep some things down? I can't remember, are your work aware your pregnant yet? Let us know your results tomorrow, i'm sure everything will be fine. Before you know it it'll be scan time!! :hugs: 

Just in from work and i'm shattered and missing my OH! He's away with cadets to loch lomond to do a practise run for their duke of edinburgh. He'll be home tonight but i'm going to the cinema to see Bridesmaids.

Hows everyones weekend been?

xx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy here is hope that OPK will be big and dark and positive for you soon!

Sophie I also am having a hard time staying away from the internet. Google right now is the enemy! I think the best thing at least for me to keep stress levels down is stay away from google for pregnancy advice and just take it from friends, family, and you lovely ladies!!

Emma I hope your results tomorrow will put you at ease. My doctor hasn't even done HCG blood test. They said because urine was positive we were just going to move forward. So I wont really know how good or bad things are until my ultrasound on July 14th. I am sure everything is just fine. Like all the ladies say just be positive and try to stay as stress free as possible. I find myself taking lots of deep breaths.

Arlene what is shloer? I am glad you enjoyed the charity. what was the cause?

Well ladies I hope you all are doing amazing! You probably wont hear from me much after July 1st for a while as I will be on vacation and have limited access to computer time, and to be honest wont want to spend much time on the computer. But I will talk to you during the upcomming week. Wish you all lovely mondays!!


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, I am a bit tired and worn out today but I did quite a lot yesterday which I think has taken it out of me a little. Otherwise I am ok. I haven't been sick for over a week and I am eating at least three times a day, if not more :haha: Yes, my assistant and manager know I am pregnant but I am guessing by the fact it was on my sick note the whole of my head office will be aware by now as the girls in HR like to gossip!! ooh, let me know how bridesmaid is, it looks so funny! I am sure you will make up for lost time with your oh when you see him :haha:

Carly, Schloer is a sparkling juice drink, it is very nice. My doctor or midwifes never even tested me to see if I was pregnant but I think I have made up for the with the amount of tests I have done :haha: I will be happy when I get the hcg as to me it will be conformation from a professional that everything is fine and that I am pregnant. You are very lucky to get an ultra sound so soon. My last period was 15th April and my 1st scan is 8th July. 

Well I have relaxed all day and am not watching top gear with the oh waiting for a fot rub lol. Hope everyone is having a good night :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wow they are making you wait quite a bit. I hope everything will be alright. I have a feeling it will. This Schloer sounds very good I am guessing it is something I probably can't get in the states. One of my favorite beauty guros on youtube is from london and she is always talking about interesting things that are available in london and the UK and not in the states. However she loves to come and visit because of target lol. I hope everyone has a wonderful evening and that we all sleep sound tonight. I think tomorrow I am going to go out and buy a digital test as I have taken one yet and I think it would be fun to see the word pregnant pop up and if it doesnt I dont know what I will do. Has anyone heard of getting false negatives with digitals I have read a story here or there about it.


----------



## WendyJ

Yoohoo! Guess who's back :haha: Sophie Carly etc thanks for the nice comments, nice to see I was missed :hugs: x

How is everyone doing? Have I missed much? Well here was me thinking if I had a nice relaxing weekend I would ovulate and hopefully catch that eggy, well i've not ovulated yet! Today is my fourth high on the monitor and my temp hasn't spiked yet, it's just steadily going down. Yesterday I was bleeding which gave me a shock but it only lasted three wipes of toilet paper so i'm guessing maybe i'm going to start bleeding when i'm ovulating? Hoping I get a peak on my monitor tomorow or my bloods next week aren't going to show much! 

*Carly* Have fun taking the digital today! I wont say good luck cause you don't need it, you are preggers lady! You should be fine taking it now. Some people get negatives but usually that's just when they take it early as they aren't as sensitive as normal tests x

*Emma* Hopefully your blood results will come back today and you'll see there is nothing to worry about :hugs: x

*Arlene* What did you think about Bridesmaids? I'm not sure about it. Looks like a rip off of Hangover, saying that I've never watched Hangover :haha: It and Hangover 2 looks good though! x

*Naomi* Friday will be here in no time hun, glad to hear you are feeling positive :flower: x

*Amy* Hopefully that egg will make an appearance soon, i'm losing a bit of hope too this month but hubby keeps telling me it will come in the next couple of days so here's hoping x

*Sophie* Your a sweatheart, thanks for thinking of me. Glad to hear your OH has his SA on Wednesday, I'm sure it will come back fine and that will be one less thing to worry about. I know PCOS can come as a shock but don't think you can't have kids hun. You can and will, you might just need a little help from some pills to get there :hugs: x

*Rachael* How you doing hun? You had a peak on your monitor yet? I'm starting to get sick of peing on a stick now, by the time it comes to taking a pregnancy test I wont can be bothered :haha: x

Right I am off to work now, hope everyone is well though :flower:x


----------



## xarlenex

Carly it was for alzeimers, I think the total raised was £550 which is great considering it was such a small event, my cousin was asked to do a Sky Dive after the bingo which I think she seemed up for! :happydance: for the digi! Enjoy your holiday.

Emma i'm really glad your able to keep food down now :) Bridesmaids was hilarious!! I really recommend it, especially if your needing a little cheering up. It is side splitting laugh out loud funny, when we got in there were a few groups of guys in too, its not a 'chick flick' so drag hubby along.

Wendy, as I said, Bridesmaids is well worth seeing, and actually nothing like the hangover. The advert for it makes it seem like its all going to be based on their bachelorette weekend away, obviously looking like a female version of the hangover but its not at all. Oh and I cannot believe you haven't seen the hangover, its really good. I've heard that the body can gear up to ovulate and if it doesn't then it usually tries again, maybe this is whats happening? Hope you get your peak soon :) Glad your back :hugs:

As for me..AF is due today or tomorrow. I thought it was the weekend but i'd miscounted :dohh: I really don't feel like its going to start anytime soon, no spots or cramps, though I have woken with bad back ache which I never get :shrug: I've done really well this 2ww, woke this morning and really want to test :dohh: i'm not going to though, not feeling lucky this month.

Hope everyone has an easy monday :hugs: xx


----------



## xarlenex

I need yous to convince me not too go buy tests! I'm struggling her on my own :rofl:


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* No buying tests!!! Listen to a crazy lady who has wasted hundreds of pounds of the darn things. Try and hold out a few more days and then test if AF is a no show. I love how your last post says i'm not testing I don't feel lucky this month, then the next post is you wanting to test :rofl: x


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

*Arlene, *You don't need to test hun! I was lucky as I never had the urge to test early because some test don't detect it like Carly had. I think it just puts extra stress on your body and if you have a little bean trying to get comfy in there then thats the last thing you need. Be strong Mrs :hugs: I want to watch bridesmaids now, I saw an extended trailor for it from when they were trying on the bridesmaids dresses and couldn't stop laughing in the cinema!!

*Wendypops*, Hiya hun :hugs: I missed you :happydance: When I was using my monitor I never saw a peak, just had highs a lot. Just keep up with :sex: (which we are well aware you and scott are capable of :haha:) and I am sure things will work out for you :hugs: You have to watch hangover, it is very funny!! I haven't watched hangover 2 yet as I am not a huge fan of sequals but I have heard that is good too.

*Carly,* Hope you have a nice relaxing break :hugs:

I hope all you other ladies are enjoying the warm weather... I am not :haha: way too humid for me as it makes me feel worse.

Well update for you all, I am allowed back to work tomorrow but on reduced hours... not sure how that is going to work as my students leave this week and all hell breaks lose for the summer! I am only going to do what I can as I haven't got the energy to do anything more :haha: I have just got off the phone from the hospital and they have said my HCG levels are higs so everything still seems to be ok :happydance: It is so nice for someone to finally confirm something for me after they all stressed me out!! Anyway, off to finish off Gavins soup for lunch this week :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Arlene DONT DO IT!!! I know its hard to resist the urge, obviously I took a first response literally 6 days before my missed AF and it was positive. So now I just keep thinking that test and all the ones following even the one in the doctors office were wrong. I wish I would of waited till I missed AF and then taken the digital. So DONT DONT become a POAS addict, I know its hard but you can do it. You have all our support and its silly to get an unnecessary BFN if its too early. 

Wendy its so nice to see you back we definetely missed you!! I hope that egg pops its pretty head up soon for you. I dont know why I am sooo nervous, but I decided if that digital test pops up negative I am calling the doctors ASAP and demanding an explanation. 

Sophie I hope everything goes well with SA on wednesday, and you and your DH are put at some ease by the results. It must be difficult being in the dark. I will tell you this much. My DH and I started casually trying in September and by March no luck so I started thinking something was wrong with one of us. He wasnt convinced so we tried in march and april to BD on the "good" days. No luck. So then we used OPK and I finally had BFP. So dont give up hope, sometimes it just takes that special something to make things work.

Well ladies have a wonderful day thanks for all your luck. I wish I wasn't so paranoid, but I have always been about everything so its no surprise I am about this.


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy i'm off work today and doing nothing but driving myself crazy..doesn't help that the only thing I could find to watch is One born..USA :haha: Its the back ache, I googled it after that post and discovered it is very common in early pregnancy..

"In the first couple of weeks of pregnancy you may experience an aching back, similar to that which frequently accompanies menstruation. After this the weight of your growing uterus can put pressure on your lower back, causing backache. If this is your second baby you are more likely to get backache in your first trimester because your abdominal muscles - already weakened in your last pregnancy - are likely to be more flexible this time around. Your abdominals usually offer key support to many movements and when they can't work as hard it means extra work for your lower back."

Emma really glad someone gave you some good news and its great that you can get back to work, even if its reduced hours. The scene were they are at the shop trying on dresses is one of the funniest. 

Anyhow..before I waste money i'm going to try the gym. I have my measurement and weigh in today but dont know if i'll be able to do a work out, i'll give it a go!


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* :happydance: you finally have some reassurance! Now did I not tell you everything was all right and your blood would confirm it?? You need to listen to Auntie Wendy more :haha: Aww I know, i've already :sex: the last three nights in a row, this will be the fourth and we aren't even on peak days yet! :dohh: lol. Poor Scott, he's working today, then he's going straight to footie, then he has to come home and get ravaged again :haha: He will be knackered but i'm taking every opportunity! Every 24 hours so i've got all bases covered. Hope it bloody works! lol. Glad to hear you can get back to work even if it is reduced hours, get some normality back in your life. Just don't overdo it! Only do what you can hun, no letting it stress you out :hugs: x

*Carly* Thank you hun :flower: When are you doing the diggy? I thought you would have done it already lol. I think you'll feel a lot better about things when the word pregnant pops up. Is it next week you go on holiday or this week? Bet you can't wait x

*Arlene* Look at you googling stuff, tut tut lol. We all know it's the worst thing you can do but still we all do it. I honestly had every symptom under the sun last month but AF stilll showed. Your better holding out a few more days to see what happens. Just in case though, don't overdo it at the gym :haha: I'm quietly hopeful for you x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy. I took the digi and the word pregnant popped up before I could wipe and flush (TMI) but I don't care. I am so excited and so much at ease now. I am looking forward to my ultrasound on July 14th. My DH and I leave on Friday for vacation. I am still thinking of a way to tell our families. Anyone have any ideas I would love to hear them. I kind of blurted it out to my mom, sister, and best friend. So I thought I would be a little creative when it came to the rest of my family including my god mother. 

Arlene I wish I was motivated to go to the gym but the most exercise I have gotten lately is taken my dog for a walk around the neighborhood. But I agree with wendy dont over do it. I am also hopeful for you!!!! AF STAY AWAY!!!!!

Emma I am so glad they gave you the news you were looking for. Hope working even if it is reduced hours keeps you in a good place. I know when I was working before we moved to Kentucky my job is what kept me going. It was nice to have something I could control and rely on.

Always happy to hear from you ladies. And I would love to hear ideas of how to tell my family.


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - glad to see you back!! here's to hoping we both OV within the next couple days!! And you've never seen The Hangover?! You HAVE to watch it! It's hilarious, and the 2nd one is just as funny!

Naomi - still thinking of you hun! Friday will be here before you know it :hugs:

Emma - I'm so glad your HCG levels are high like the should be! That's awesome news! And I'm glad you can get back to work, but don't overdo it!

Carly - Yay for a positive digi! Hmm I don't really have any creative ways. The first pregnancy, and the only one we've told people, we wrapped up pack of bibs, 1 saying "Grandma's biggest fan", in a blanket I made and gave it to my mom. For DH's mom, we got a frame that says Nana and put a picture of the positive test. I need to start thinking of another way, since hopefully we'll get a sticky bean soon.

Arlene - hope AF doesnt't show up for you, and you get your BFP!


AFM - I woke up with this tightness in my chest area. Not sure if I slept wrong or what. Still thinking I'm out this cycle. I'll test this whole week though, and then BD every other day.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Amy- Thanks hun, no I am not going to overdo it. I dont think I could :haha: Glad your keeping the hope up. I am sure you will get your forever baby soon :hugs:

Carly- :happydance: yey! I knew it would say pregnant. Now stop thinking negative and relax Mrs :hugs:

Wendypops- I know Auntie Wendy. To be honest I tried to put it to the back of my mind and it was only when I saw the midwife on Wednesday and her attitude was why has he made all this fuss. I started thinking that he thought something was wrong and come Friday I was a complete mess with it! I am so glad they could tell me everything was fine today. Scott shouldn't complain as :sex: will take a back seat when your little :baby: comes along :haha: 

Arlene- Hope you managed to keep yourself busy and not test. I suppose it is more tempting as you thought the ugly :witch: was going to come over the weeked!! 

Well I am planning a cosy night in for the three of us. Gavin is having a hard time at work at the minute so I am cooking him one of his favourite foods (chicken burgers, very exciting eh :haha:) and then I am going to pick some movies to put on and have candles and the lava lamp on and just snuggle in our pj's. Hopefully it will cheer him up a bit anyway. Speak to you all later :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* :happydance: for the digi! I don't think you could have better proof than that! Glad you feel you can now relax a bit and enjoy your pregnancy. Amy had some fab ideas, they are along the lines of what I was thinking for my family, photoframes or keyrings or even personalised chocolates. I know that's how I will tell my hubby when I get pregnant, I've got a big chocolate heart from Thorntons and it's personalised with the words I'm Pregnant! I've got it hidden away for when my special day comes. I just hope it comes before February next year or the chocolate will go out of date :dohh: :haha: x

*Amy* Thanks hun, it's good to be back! Oh I know, I haven't lived really! lol. There is so many films I need to watch but just never seem to find the time. Will definitely make sure I watch it sometime soon though. No counting yourself out lady! I'm sure we will both ovulate soon and hopefully we can catch those eggs! x

*Emma* I know hun, it's easy to see things clearer when it's not you. Believe me when I get pregnant you will have to return the favour cause I bet I get just as worried as you have been! :haha: I'm not the best at taking my own advice :dohh: Sounds like you've got a lovely night planned, my night will consist of a spare room full of ironing *sigh* what fun! But I thought i'd better do some while Scott's out from under my feet x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

It was so exciting to see those words pop up. But of couse I am a POAS addict so I took a cheap walmart brand test and man did than line show up before the control line showed. So my HCG levels are definately rising or atleast I think they must be. Because with the other tests it took atleast a minute or more for the test line to appear and usually the control line would show right away but with this test the test line appeared before the urine even reached the control line. So that was really happy moment for me. I took a picture on my phone because camera is taking a clear enough one of the digital because it says it only lasts 24 hrs. Well ladies I wish you all the best and baby dust to all those ladies who need it!!! I think joining this what got me to relax enough to let my body do its thing. So I cant thank you all enough!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome back Wendy :D

I'm still Low on CBFM, and I'm CD14 :dohh:


----------



## xarlenex

Carly, i'm not really motivated to go to the gym but i've got a friend who is a bigger lady and more or less made her join (she was becoming so depressed with her weight, incase you think i'm nasty :haha:) so i'd have a cheek not to go along with her every now and then. As for telling the family, if you or your hubby are arty, then how about a handwritten 'updated' family tree, and below your names write "Coming..." with the EDD, maybe frame it? 

Wendy don't worry I didn't over do it, barely had the energy to finish to circuit :dohh: I don't have any other 'symptoms' although I did have some major odd strange pain in my right boob earlier :rofl: I'll send my ironing down for you while your at it ;)

Amy thanks! hope you get your positive opk soon :thumbup:

Emma..No testing :happydance: I really struggled to walk by superdrug earlier and I actually had to go into boots to pick up a prescription, was torturee :hissy: I'm very jealous of your cosy night in with your man. I seen mines for an hour last night before bed, then an hour after work today and he's been called back out now. Joys!

So I managed to not test, i'm working tomorrow so she's destined to show then as always!


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael fx'd you get that peak soon!


----------



## babygirl89

im SOOOOOOOOOON HAPPY FOR EMMA AND CARLY im glad use are not stressing so much!!!
arlene im hoping and praying the witch stay's away,
wendy thanx for ur comment awh i just kinda wish things wer easy like i could just have :sex: and get pregnant straight away im so inpatient it's ridiculous!!!

as for me im very pissed off my OH's boss wont allow him the day off on wednesday which is shit so rang the lab today to see if we could switch to thursday and no answer so gonna ring first thing tomorrow and arrange another day, someone doesn't want us to this test!!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Sophie I thought it was a legal requirement to be allowed out to a doctors appointment? I dont think I realise just how easy Asda are to work for! I always here of things like this and its not fair!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Sophie I am sure everything will work out with getting the test done one way or another. Just keep your lovely chin up!

Arlene I would never think you were nasty. I think it is great you would go to such lengths to help a friend in need. Glad you didn't over do it though. Glad to hear you didn't test. 

I am still a POAS addict. I think I just like the idea of two lines popping up after so many negative tests month after month. Anyone else feel the same?

This forum has become addicting!!! I think I just have addictive personality lol. Love you ladies!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies. I think the reason why I feel like I'm out, is I'm not cramping at all. Usually, I got massive cramps in my left side, like it feels like someone is squeezing my ovary. But nothing this time. Oh well, I'll test when I get home. 

Emma - have a great night in! 

Arlene - good for you for not testing! 

Rachel - hope you get your peak soon!


----------



## Pinky12

Girls, I think there is somethin on embarrassing bodies about PCOS


----------



## xarlenex

I'll have to catch up on that later..I was watching Babies behind bars, had very conflicting opinions on it. Well worth a watch!


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Aww I bet it was exciting! No need to thank us, we all happy to be here for each other :flower: Same rule applies to you as for all the other ladies, you may not have been on the thread long before your BFP but your not allowed to go leaving us now you have it, we are here for the long haul :hugs: x

*Rachael* Thanks hun, i've missed my daily chit chat with you lovely ladies! Aww hopefully you'll get a high soon, you are a late ovulator so I guess it would be too soon before now for your high. Well done on the weight loss hun! That's fab! I think i'll deffo be taking your diet tips now! :haha: x

*Arlene* You sure you haven't been prodding at your boob just to see if there was any pain?? :rofl: Aww no you can keep your ironing, I got nowhere tonight as hubby came home earlier than expected and of course we had some activities planned for tonight :winkwink: Will need to get caught up sooner or later though or i'll have no clothes left to wear lol x

*Sophie* Aww hun, don't we all wish it was that easy! Still we will appreciate it so much more when we get it because of the wait. Hmm, I agree with the others work are meant to let you go to doctors appointments. Can he not do it on his lunch break? x

*Amy* I never cramp, I never have any idea when i'm ovulating cause my body doesn't warn me, that's why i'm relying on my CBFM to help. Hopefully you will get a positive OPK soon hun x

*Emma* I flicked it over on plus 1 when I saw your comment, was interesting. My prob is I don't have the standard diagnosis they were talking about cause I don't have any excess hair at all, not even 1 spot never mind acne and don't have extra testosterone. No wonder my doc said it was complex! Can't wait to see my FS on Thursday, hopefully she will be able to tell us what she thinks of it all x

Well, it's just dawned on me. I'm going camping next week, just for the weekend, to a bike rally in Kelso. I've just realised AF will be due then :dohh: Really really don't fancy camping if i've got AF but I can't pull out now. Just have to hope I catch my eggy and AF stays away! Or is at least late! It's just my luck aint it. Oh well i'm off to bed for now. Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy are yous camping rough? You could find a proper campsite and with showers etc I know I wouldn't like to rough it on my period.

Well guess whos started to show first thing this morning..:witch: Onto cycle 8..really never thought I'd be saying that. Why are we so naive when we first start ttc..:cry: I hate that she always shows when i'm in work..as if its not bad enough! Anyway, i'll pay a visit whilst on my lunch xx


----------



## Pinky12

So sorry to hear Arlene, but your not out until she shows her ugly face :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* There is two showers there but with thousands of people going and them only being open for two hours its a nightmare to get in. Just have to hope AF stays away! Aww i'm sorry it looks like she is making an apperance for you, you just knew she would when you went to work :hugs: x

Well another high on my monitor today but i've had a temp dip! Really hoping this is me ovulating cause the two lines on the CBFM stick are pretty identical! :happydance: I am so praying this is my body getting back to normal! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Arlene :hugs:

Wendy hopefully she'll stay away. I don't even have 2 lines on the CBFM stick, just one, so needless to say it's still low :(


----------



## WendyJ

Aww that sucks *Rachael* but if you follow last months pattern you will probably get a high tomorrow on day 16. At least you might only get 2 highs that way instead of 5 like i've had! :haha: x


----------



## Rachael1981

True. Hopefully I'll get a high tomorrow!


----------



## babygirl89

no my partner works for his uncle and his uncle doesnt be there on wednesday's so my oh has to basicly get things rolling, and his break wouldn't be early in the morning, i rang up and explained the situaution but they have no appointments this week or early next week but they get alot of cancelations so she said she wud contact me so im gonna wait till after i ovulate to sort out another appointment im ovulating this weekend so im hoping i might get an appoinment late next week, i think my oh is very nervous but he keep's saying there's defo nothing wrong with hum as he had a girl pregnant before and she miscarried and then got pregnant again and she decided to have an abortion as they were both young and they broke up after that as he didnt want her to have an abortion ect.... and i had a mc (was more like a chemical) back in august so he thinks he's ok but i still want this test done!!! 

arlene im sorry af arrived :( let's hope this month is ur month, we are both tring around the same amount of time!! hopefully we wont for much longer!!!

how's everyone today????

im doing terrible taking my temps this month and i have to know when i have ovulated so i can take my progestrone pessary's!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - i'm sorry :( hope AF isn't too rough on you :hugs:

Rachel - hope you get a high soon!

Wendy - hope that you're OV! that'd be awesome if your body was getting back to normal. we'd be waiting for our BFP/AF at the same time!

Sophie - I'm sorry about OH's work. That's really unfair of them to not let him off for an appt.

Emma, Naomi, Carly - how you girls been feeling?

Hope everyone else is well!

AFM - I did my OPK when I got home and it was much MUCH darker then the rest. Like almost as dark as the control line. SO, I don't think I'll OV tomorrow like the ticker says, so maybe the next day or 2. Which, considering when my levels dropped to 0, is just about right on track. 
I had been having a down week, thinking about everything. But seeing that darker OPK makes me a lil happier. I was getting depressed that I might not OV immediately after the m/c.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hello ladies!!
I have been feeling just a little bit nauseaus and been gagging or dry heaving a lot no actual vomitting. And its not just in the morning its throughout the day. Other than that I have a cramp on my right side sometimes and to be honest it makes me a little worried but it doesnt feel like an AF cramp and I have read that slight cramping is normal. I haven't had any kind of spotting or bleeding so I am really hopeful that everything goes well at my ultrasound on the 14th. 

I hope all the other BFP ladies are doing well. And I cant wait to hear updates on all of you.

And I hope that all the ladies looking for a BFP get one soon!! Baby dust to all you wonderful women!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone, sorry I haven't been posting very much. It's been real busy around here. I have been checking in and reading. I leave tomorrow on a 3 day trip and I'll be back Friday morning. I'll post more once I'm back. Take care all!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Guess who got their first peak on their CBFM?? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: You ladies have no idea how happy I am! Just hope my temp shoots up in the next couple of days to confirm ovulation. Tonight will be my sixth day in a row of :sex: so that wee eggy will probably drown in :spermy: let alone have an adequate supply waiting on it :haha: x

*Rachael* Hope it's a high today hun! How's things going with you in general? You've been quite quiet lately :hugs: x

*Sophie* Hopefully OH can get his SA done next week. In the meantime if you're going to be ovulating get :sex: lady! x

*Amy* Thanks hun! It does look like even with my cysts my body is being good for a change. How fab would it be to do it together! Really hope you get a positive OPK in the next day or two :flower: x

*Carly* Slight cramping is normal hun, your body is getting stretched. You all set for your holiday? The time will fly by till your scan cause you've got things to keep you occupied. Wont be long in coming round x

*Adrienne* Have a safe trip hun and look forward to hearing more when you're back :hugs: x

*Emma* What did you think of Transformers? It's on here for a couple of days this week. Could be tempted cause Scott really wants to see. Hope you're well Mrs :hugs: x

Well i'm off to work now with a smile on my face! Even though my hayfever is killing me, so i'm smiling then sneezing then smiling then sneezing :haha: What will I be like if I get a BFP! :rofl: x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy I couldn't help but picture your eggy with a face gasping for breath as its smothered in sperm :rofl: have you found it hard doing it every night? OH and I have agreed we're proper going for it this time..Although we just need to hope his work rota allows it :dohh:

Adrienne hope your trip goes nice and quick for you :hugs:

Carly..and so it begins!! I dry heaved at everything, hope you won't be so bad :hugs:

Amy I hope you get your positive tomorrow..plenty :sex: for you misses and you'll catch it! :)

Sophie I hope yous manage to get an appointment suitable after you ovulate. I know, we'll get our bfps soon :)

Yesterday was horrid..I was in so much pain :( I'm feeling alot better today. OH planned us a little night in, with takeaway of my choice, he'd snuck in lots of cakes too. So we sat and got fat eating dominos, cakes and drinking lots of tea and watched harry potter all night, got through the first three! I needed it :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!! Sorry for anyone I missed, got a three year old on my shoulder demanding to see dinosaur videos :haha:

x


----------



## WendyJ

That did make me giggle *Arlene* :haha: Poor wee egg stands no chance! It actually hasn't been that hard doing it every night. Hubby has been a sweetheart and has instigated it every night so i've not had to try and persuade him lol. During the day when i'm knackered at work I think oh god, how am I going to find the energy tonight but when it comes to it and he springs it on me out of nowhere I find the energy! As long as we remember the end goal we find the motivation. Sorry the witch is being a pain for you hun, but glad you're feeling a bit better today. Sounds like you had a lovely night last night, your hubby sounds a right sweetie! Take it easy today :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy I am glad your DH is making it easy on you. I can't even imagine 6 nights in a row. YOU GO GIRL!!! I hope you are having fun, I told my DH when we were TTC that is is supposed to be fun and we are supposed to enjoy the BD. So I hope you and your DH are. And I hope that egg drowns and I hear of BFP soon!!! Thanks for reasurring me on the slight cramping. I will probably start packing today. I can't wait to see my family and friends. I know the time is going to go so quick because we will have so much to do in such a short time. And we are dropping the baby bomb on both our families. I know its early on, and I was a little afraid at first but DH really wants to tell them, and my mom told me that it couldn't hurt to have more people praying for me. And if god forbid anything happened it would be good to have all their support. No one would be dissapointed they would just be there for me. So after that chat I decided that it would be alright to tell them. 

Arlene I thought it was strange that I was dry heaving with no vomitting but I guess it happens. Thanks for making me feel like I am not alone. The worse was at the movie theater the smell of popcorn was gagging me.

Sophie I hope everything works out and your OH can get an appointment to get SA done. I know you have been trying so hard to make one. Maybe once you have the results it will put your mind at ease and you and OH can relax and get that BFP!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Carly - it's so normal to cramp a bit during pregnancy. It's everything stretching. I'm sure your little bean is getting nice and snug in there. 

Adrienne - nice to see you! have a good trip!

Wendy - that is so awesome!! so happy for you that you got a peak!! now on to OVing!! 6 days in a row?! I have a hard enough time getting DH to do it every day for 1 or 2 days. Nice job, and I can only imagine you'll have a great chance this cycle!

Arlene - have a nice night in. sorry af is being horrible :( Oh, I wish I could get plenty of BDing in, but DH won't be home till late tonight from school. So I hope we still have a shot. Definitely Thurs and Fri though. 


AFM - not crampy or anything really. Slight twinges here and there. Lots of CM goin on. BD'd last night, and will do it again Thurs and prob Fri nights. I really want my OPK to be positive but not till tomorrow, since we can't BD tonight. BUT, I'll take it if it's positive today!

Have a great day everyone - I'll be on and off throughout the day most likely.


----------



## babygirl89

my oh wouldn't tell his uncle about the appointment because he was embarrased, he's kinda freaked about all this i dunno why bcos he is prob grand but i can see he's kinda worried!!! he got his hormones tested afew years ago and his hormones where grand so that's good!! (then again i got my hormones tested afew years ago and mine also came back grand) 

yes arlene our time will come really soon!!!

i hope ur ok carly and pinky!!!

yeah wendy gonna get my :sex: on im hoping i will be ovulating between this week and next week cos of the metformin but we will see!!!

im thinking about maybe tring preseed oil or conceive plus again but using them moon cups with it maybe!!


----------



## babygirl89

having a bad day today :( im after been looking thru the pregnancy forum's and im just so jealous, im sory i don't mean to sound so much like a lil child i just want a lil bean in my belly NOW!!! i just want that warmth of knowing i was gonna have a baby! i was talking to a medium last night and he told me im going to have 3 children and that i will be pregnant in october, but for all i know he's just pulling my leg! im getting a healing and a proper reading off him on sunday! 

awh i just wanna be pregnant now, it would be such a relief, just found out another one of my friends is pregnant (by accident of course) :( 
and my other friend is pregnant and doesnt even really want it!!!

awh i just want this ttc journey to be over!!! sorry i know some of u ladies are trying much longer and it's prob alot harder for use and use are so strong ya's dont even complain and here's me being a big baby but i just want me and my oh to be a lil family!!!

im just upset, one of my friends asked me yesterday "are you not even getting pregnant at all?? are you not even getting pregnant and miscarrying?? are you sure there's not something serious wrong" and it kinda got to me, she didnt mean any harm by it but im not getting pregnant at all an it's wrecking my head!!!

im sorry for my big childish rant but i had to get that out, this ttc is draining me i just want it to be over!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm so sorry Sophie :hugs:

Believe me, I know how it feels. I've been having such a down week too. It really does suck, and I just want my forever baby. 

I *think* one of my friends is pregnant, by accident, too. If she is, and posts it on FB, I might have a breakdown. She already has 1 kid. The complaining about pregnancy symptoms on FB (no one on here) is killing me too. 

I can't believe your friend said something like that to you. I think if someone asked me, I'd prob end up telling them about the m/c's. If they were a close, decent friend. I have told some people who have hounded me about having a baby. It's just not right to ask someone about such personal stuff like that. 

I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!

I have been on for a while, and NEVER saw this thread until now!! Anyway, my EDD is 2/15/2012!!!! Hoping this brings inspiration to the rest that are still in search of the 2012 Baby in arms... :thumbup::dust:

*Read My Journal for more details*


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Thanks hun, we are definitely enjoying the bding don't worry! :winkwink: Aww I bet you can't wait to tell your family. Let us know how you did it when you get back. I know I will want to tell mine early when the time comes but i'm going to try and keep hush for as long as possible. Will be hard keeping it from my sis though considering she lives with me lol. When you going to change from trying to conceive to pregnant under your name? x

*Amy* Thank you, I feel so positive about this month! Although I do know there is no guarantee when it comes to ttc! I am actually surprised at my hubby wanting it every night but he really wants us to do this so it's fab he's on board with me. I'm sure you'll have a great chance too if you ovulate in the next day or two and can bd on Thurs and Frid. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us this month hun :thumbup: x

*Sophie* Aww hun, big :hugs: Sorry you're having a down day, we all have them. Don't you worry your pretty little head, you will get your BFP. It just takes some a bit longer. I'm coming up to a year of trying now but I have still got my PMA! I know I will get pregnant some day some how and you will too x

*MrsMM24* Thanks for stoping by and congratulations on your BFP! Hoping some more of us will be joining you soon :flower: x

Aww girls, my hubby really did give me a laugh there. He said "you know how you haven't been ovulating for like six months?" and I went "yeah" and he said "well what if eight eggs pop out and we have eight babies??" :haha: Well that was me set off and I started laughing and told him that was impossible. He then said "stop laughing, i'm being serious, you have to be prepared!" :rofl: Bless him, he's so funny x


----------



## MrsMM24

WendyJ said:


> *Carly* Thanks hun, we are definitely enjoying the bding don't worry! :winkwink: Aww I bet you can't wait to tell your family. Let us know how you did it when you get back. I know I will want to tell mine early when the time comes but i'm going to try and keep hush for as long as possible. Will be hard keeping it from my sis though considering she lives with me lol. When you going to change from trying to conceive to pregnant under your name? x
> 
> *Amy* Thank you, I feel so positive about this month! Although I do know there is no guarantee when it comes to ttc! I am actually surprised at my hubby wanting it every night but he really wants us to do this so it's fab he's on board with me. I'm sure you'll have a great chance too if you ovulate in the next day or two and can bd on Thurs and Frid. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us this month hun :thumbup: x
> 
> *Sophie* Aww hun, big :hugs: Sorry you're having a down day, we all have them. Don't you worry your pretty little head, you will get your BFP. It just takes some a bit longer. I'm coming up to a year of trying now but I have still got my PMA! I know I will get pregnant some day some how and you will too x
> 
> *MrsMM24* Thanks for stoping by and congratulations on your BFP! Hoping some more of us will be joining you soon :flower: x
> 
> Aww girls, my hubby really did give me a laugh there. He said "you know how you haven't been ovulating for like six months?" and I went "yeah" and he said "well what if eight eggs pop out and we have eight babies??" :haha: Well that was me set off and I started laughing and told him that was impossible. He then said "stop laughing, i'm being serious, you have to be prepared!" :rofl: Bless him, he's so funny x


Funny, buuuut what if?? :haha:


----------



## WendyJ

MrsMM24 said:


> Funny, buuuut what if?? :haha:

Oh don't you start!! :haha: :rofl: x


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> Aww girls, my hubby really did give me a laugh there. He said "you know how you haven't been ovulating for like six months?" and I went "yeah" and he said "well what if eight eggs pop out and we have eight babies??" :haha: Well that was me set off and I started laughing and told him that was impossible. He then said "stop laughing, i'm being serious, you have to be prepared!" :rofl: Bless him, he's so funny x

Ahh, that's awesome!! I always told DH I wanted twins, maybe triplets. Anything more, I don't know HOW I'd handle it! Hey, you never know - you could end up with multiples since you didn't OV all those months!


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooh wendy, you got a peak!


----------



## MrsMM24

WendyJ said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Funny, buuuut what if?? :haha:
> 
> Oh don't you start!! :haha: :rofl: xClick to expand...

I know I know... it was just too funny not to entertain. However, a lower number multiple is possible. We have 1 already, twins would be cute, if we didn't already have one... LOL


----------



## WendyJ

Well you never know *Amy*, twins run in my hubby's family! Listen to me getting all excited and i'm not even pregnant :haha: x

Yeah *Rach*, i'm on cloud 9! Bring on your highs/peaks! :flower: x

*MrsMM* well at least if I had two it would be over with in one labour :haha: Are you hoping for a little boy this time round or would you like another girl? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm starting to think I'll never get any highs/peaks. I've already used 11 CBFM sticks :dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDYJ - 

I was hoping not to let it consume me this time around. I do want a little boy this time around, there is just waaaay too much Estrogen in our house.:haha: I wanted to have a boy 1st actually, I always thought that it would be cool to have an older brother (mine is younger) but I was blessed with a darling little girl. Happy and Healthy is my first choice, boy is my 2nd... :shhh:


----------



## WendyJ

I've used 12 so far *Rach* and only today got my peak so hopefully yours will come soon :thumbup: Was hoping I would only need 10 but nope, looks like i'm going to go through a box of 20 every cycle! This could get expensive :dohh: x

*MrsMM* I know what you mean i've got it in my head i'd like a boy first then a girl so she has a protective older brother! If only we could choose :haha: I'm the same though, as long as baby is happy and healthy I would be happy to have either. Or some of each if it's going to be 8! :rofl: x


----------



## babygirl89

thanx wendy and tweak :) dunno wer i wud be without all u lovely ttcer's :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, the CBFM is programmed to automatically give you another peak and then a high after your first peak, then lows as I think it's programmed to ask for sticks in groups of 10 regardless of whether you've had your peaks etc. Up to you whether to use old tests or keep feeding it new ones.

I'll be ordering some more sticks from Amazon, that way if it's going to ask for 20 sticks each month at least it's only £13 a month :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

That's what we're here for *Sophie* hun :hugs: x

Yeah *Rach* I'll be using Amazon too! I know they say you should start a new box each cycle but if i've got any sticks left at all damn right I will be using them! Too expensive just to waste x


----------



## Rachael1981

Personally I think using a new box each cycle is a ploy to get you to waste money on more sticks when you don't need to :shrug: Plus on the box it says a box of 20 should last 2 cycles.


----------



## WendyJ

I agree! It's just a con. Most folk seem to be able to get away with using 10 a cycle but I think cause we are both late ovulators we are always going to use at least 15. Trust us! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh I know, it's typical. The monitor should ask for cycles later though as it learns your cycles. I think it still asked on CD6 this month for you due to your epic cycle the first time you used it.


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> Well you never know *Amy*, twins run in my hubby's family! Listen to me getting all excited and i'm not even pregnant :haha: x

It's good you're talking like that. PMA all the way. 

And twins run in my hubby's family too. His mom is a twin. I heard it skips a generation. Uh oh! :haha: I would LOVE twins though.


----------



## xarlenex

Sounds like clear blue know how to get their money!!

Congrats mrsmm on your bfp, just read the first post of your journal and yous worked hard to have this baby, you must be truely delighted. :)

Had such a busy day today I reckon i'm fit for bed but OH has been called out to work so i'll wait until he assess' the job. If its not going to be too long i'll wait on him, feeling right loved up for now :haha: don't even want to go to bed without him!


----------



## WendyJ

Me too *Amy*! Especially as it's taking me so long to get a BFP, it would be fab to have two at once. Even better if it was a boy and a girl x

Aww I didn't know that *Rachael*, so as it goes on it could wait until say day 10 to ask for a test stick? That's a bit better then x


----------



## Rachael1981

It could well do hun. I'm hoping it will ask me later next cycle for them too, especially after wasting 11 sticks so far on lows :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* Aww that's dead sweet, i'm like that. I so hope you get a BFP soon to make your little family complete :hugs: x

*Rachael* Or clearblue has them programmed to get as much money out of us as they can so it will continue wasting sticks :haha: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well it can ask all it wants next month, it's not getting them :haha:

FYI they're £11.45 for a box of 20 on Amazon right now :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

I got a + OPK!!!!! I'm super happy right now! Now, I just hope I actually do OV. Can you get a + OPK and still not OV? I'm still somewhat concerned cause I've had basically no cramping. I'm afraid even though I got a + OPK that I won't OV still. 

Now, do I beg and plead DH to DTD tonight, as well as tomorrow and Friday? I'm thinking about it. But with the 1st pregnancy, I got a + OPK and we didn't DTD that night either. I just don't want to miss any chance that we might have.


----------



## xarlenex

Amy you not better just making a move rather than telling him outright or does he like to know? :happydance: for the positive!


----------



## Tweak0605

xarlenex said:


> Amy you not better just making a move rather than telling him outright or does he like to know? :happydance: for the positive!


I don't think he cares one way or another. I can't just force myself on him, without a reason, otherwise he won't want to do it. I'm thinking of not forcing it, since he's already cranky. I thinking with what happened with the 1st pregnancy, we still definitely have a chance. And if it happens, it happens.


----------



## babygirl89

would you ladies recomend persona or the clearblue fertility monitor??? is there much difference??? as the persona is cheaper


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* :happydance: for the positive OPK! So happy for you hun! You are deffo still in with a chance even if you don't do it tonight as usually you ovulate 24 to 48 hour after a positive. My temp chart says I will probably ovulate tomorrow cause I got my peak today x

*Arlene* Deffo stick with your plan of not telling DH when your peak day is. I've had such a tiring night tonight and definitely wont be telling hubby next month when I get my peak. He really let it get to him, and the pressure was too much, he just couldn't do it. TMI alert but I ended up having to go on top to make him "deposit". I know that's not a good baby making position but after he tried 3 times he started to get upset so I had to take action. What we did though was once he had deposited he flipped me over while he was still inside so i lay on my back, and then he stayed in a few minutes before coming out while I kept my legs in the air. What a palava! But i'm hoping that means I help the little swimmers back up the way rather than losing it all. Sorry I did say it was tmi :blush: x

*Sophie* I haven't heard of that monitor hun but would deffo recommend clearblue one, it's fab x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Sophie I am sorry about the way your friends made you feel. Please always rant at us. I can only speak for myself but I dont mind at all. I have been trying my best to not complain about the way I feel because I wanted this sooo bad. So if I start to complain please feel free to put me in my place. 

Wendy you just make me smile all the time. I love your sense of humor and how you are not afraid to tell it all even if it is TMI. Never change that because I LOVE it!!!!

Well ladies as always it is so nice to talk to you. I think I will change my status after I have my ultrasound and I know for sure that everything is alright. I know this is weird but I was watching the first season of GLEE and the one women is having a hysterical pregnancy which then made me paranoid and I started googling. Anyways ladies I cant wait for my vacation but I will miss talking to all of you. I will have lots of catching up to do when I get back. I officially leave on Friday but tomorrow will probably be my last post for a while.


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* Thank you hun, that was really kind of you to say :flower: You have a fab vacation (i'm sure you will!) and make sure you come back when you're home and tell us how your family took the exciting news! :hugs: x

*Emma* Where are you hun? Hope you're well :hugs: x

Well I got my second peak on the monitor today but my temp shot back up today so I think i've already ovulated :happydance: I just wish bding had gone more to plan last night but hopefully it still lead to something. A deposit is a deposit after all! x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have not been around much but work is taking up all of my energy. I am only doing 9.30 -3pm but I am so tired afterwards I either go to sleep or try and stay awake but have no energy to do anything for the rest of the night. Luckily work have authorised some extra help for me so I am trying to sort that out so I can take a bit more time off until the tiredness subsides.

I have been reading up on you all and making sure you are all ok but will not be posting individually.

Good luck Wendy and Naomi for your appointments the next few days x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy fx'd you've done enough and don't need to worry about next month, i'm feeling really hopeful for you. Didn't you have a psychic reading tell you July would be your month? That happened with us once a few cycles ago as well, although I just gave up. I don't like for it to feel that its simply 'baby making', ruins the whole thing for me. Infact, i'm currently planning something a little special for this month. I'm going to book a hotel room and not tell him, not be in one friday and leave him a note with clues as to where I am..I'll send him photos to keep him excited whilst trying to find me. I'm looking forward to it..Just need to find out what weekend he's definately free before booking something!

Carly hope you have a fantastic time! :hugs:

Sophie sorry can't help there, you should search for reviews on the persona one to see if its maybe just as good as the clear blue.

Well I helped a friend find a flat yesterday and thank god shes able to get it and move in friday so plans today to study theory, do some ironing, gym and then help her pack her house! Busy day..bet I end up still sat here watching Jeremy :dohh:


----------



## xarlenex

Emma its great to hear from you, hope you manage to get some help sorted out soon. Your pippins a greedy little prune stealing all your energy like this :lol: hopefully you'll start feeling better over the next few weeks as you go into second tri :hugs: xx


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* Lovely to hear from you hun, I do worry about you :hugs: You get plenty of rest after work and look after yourself x

*Arlene* Thanks hun i'm really hoping i've done it. Ooh I love your hotel idea! I'm thinking of doing something next month too but not sure what yet. Got hubby to reveal a couple of his fantasies to me so might do a bit of dressing up! Everything has been fab this month, I couldn't keep him off me :blush: It's just last night we hit stalemate cause the pressure of a peak got to him. I'm sure he will be fine when I get back to high days :haha: x

Well my FS appointment is at 12 today, really hoping it goes well x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy, my OH would like to me to dress up but I can't do it seriously :dohh: I just laugh and ruin it :rofl: Good luck for your appointment xx


----------



## Tweak0605

So the BDing didn't happen last night. I told him that I wanted to DTD Wed, Thurs, and Fri night, so I would have no regrets over what we could have done if a BFP didn't happen. Well, now I'll have those regrets.

So we'll DTD tonight and tomorrow. I told him as soon as we get home, we're doing it. If I don't OV till later this evening, I don't want to wait until nighttime to do it. 

I just have this feeling that we're out, and it's gonna be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Dont feel like your out before the game is even over. It stinks to miss a night but you still have chances. Its so stressful and frustrating. Heck it took moving to another state and leaving my stressful job behind for it to finally happen for me and my DH. Just dont give up hope just yet. Two weeks is long no matter what your waiting for. And you have all of us to talk to!!! I hope you and your DH have fun BDing over the next few days because it is supposed to be fun!!! BABYDUST!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

mavsprtynpink said:


> Dont feel like your out before the game is even over. It stinks to miss a night but you still have chances. Its so stressful and frustrating. Heck it took moving to another state and leaving my stressful job behind for it to finally happen for me and my DH. Just dont give up hope just yet. Two weeks is long no matter what your waiting for. And you have all of us to talk to!!! I hope you and your DH have fun BDing over the next few days because it is supposed to be fun!!! BABYDUST!!!!!!

Thanks Carly :hugs:

You'd think 2 weeks is nothing compared to all the waiting I've done these past 6-7 months. It seriously sucks though. I'm so sick of the waiting. I just want a baby in my arms. It's been a rough week, and I'm ready for the long weekend. It took every ounce of strength to get out of bed. I was just so tired and didn't want to wake up. I wanted a Coke when I got to work, but I'm trying to get out caffeine during this TWW. 

I won't give up hope just yet. I'm still having some slight OV cramps right now. I just didn't want to have any regrets and wanted to try our hardest for it.


----------



## MrsMM24

mavsprtynpink said:


> Dont feel like your out before the game is even over. It stinks to miss a night but you still have chances. Its so stressful and frustrating. Heck it took moving to another state and leaving my stressful job behind for it to finally happen for me and my DH. Just dont give up hope just yet. Two weeks is long no matter what your waiting for. And you have all of us to talk to!!! I hope you and your DH have fun BDing over the next few days because it is supposed to be fun!!! BABYDUST!!!!!!

I second that, no visitor, you are still in the hunt! 

Sending :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xarlenex

Amy you'll catch that! pma! :)

So bit random.. theres a few epidural discussions going on over the board and I was wondering if you ladies had thought about what, if any pain relief yous would be having? Anyone hoping to go au natural when their time comes?

Wendy hope the appointment went well :)

x


----------



## MrsMM24

Actually, this is my 2nd. I had an epidural with the 1st (that started to fade before she came) but the reason we went that route is because I have heavy back pains (result of an athletic injury from college) and it helps with not using the back to push. I believe we will go this route again, if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Tweak0605

xarlenex said:


> Amy you'll catch that! pma! :)
> 
> So bit random.. theres a few epidural discussions going on over the board and I was wondering if you ladies had thought about what, if any pain relief yous would be having? Anyone hoping to go au natural when their time comes?
> 
> x

I know - I have to keep that PMA. I'm trying. I go to bed every night, visualizing a BFP or a "Pregnant" on a digi. It worked last time, I'm hoping it works again. 


And on the topic of pain relief, I'm gonna try and go as natural as possible. I really don't want any pain relief, but if it gets too horribly bad, I won't deny it. I'm going to try to birth as long as I can in the birthing tub, as I heard that makes labor progress sometimes.


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies :flower:

I feel like I have neglected you ladies so I am chilling out on the sofa and checking up on you all again :hugs:

*Amy*- Huge :hugs: Mrs. I really hope the 2ww goes quick for you. I always tried not to focus on the 2ww and my period because I am an absessive person and would of stressed myself out over it which wouldn't of helped! I really hope you will be having some good news for us this month :hugs:

*Wendypops*- Thanks hun :flower: I am trying to rest as much as possible but it makes no difference. Sometimes I can sleep for England other times I cant sleep at all. Morning are just irritating at the moment as I have no energy at all! But its ok as work are being very flexible with me. I only got in at 10 today :haha: I would feel bad but they never paid me fof over 3 grands worth of overtime last year so I dont! I really hope your appointment went well today and get going with the :sex: lady!! Don't worry about last nights position as we think Pip was concieved with me on top :haha: (on a sofa in majorca might I add :rofl:) I know its better being in other positions but I am sure they will be strong little swimmers with the staminer Scott has ll:

*Arlene*- I know, Pippin is very greedy at the minute but I am very grateful in a way as it is a reminder that she is still there :blush: Work are being amazing and I am so glad that I can get help... I just have 105 CV's to read through tonight :sleep: I agree with *Amy *on the natural route. I like the idea on an epidural to take the pain away but dont like the idea at the same time. I am hoping I will stay at home for a lot of it (me being stubborn) and only go to the hospital as things progress as I dont like being told what to do or have someone being petronising to me :haha:

Hi :wave: *MrsMM24* and conratulations :hugs:

I hope all you other ladies are doing great. Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you feel better soon Emma. I'm glad work are being flexible with you and you're going to get some help. Hope it's soon.

Wendy, hope the appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi girls! Well the FS Appointment went really well :happydance: I do have PCOS but it's mild and I should hopefully be able to control it through diet alone. My hormone results have all came back normal with just testosterone at 0.2% higher than the normal range. They think me losing that wee bit of weight has kickstarted my body back in to action and is levelling my insulin off so hopefully my body will get back on track itself. They took more blood to see if I am still imune to Rubella and they also took two vaginal swabs to test for any infection and Chlamydia (highly unlikely as i've only ever slept with two people in my life!) but they said they couldn't do the tube dye test until they had a definite no for it as they could spread it otherwise. 

Hubby got his SA results and they were fab! Doc said we needed a results of at least 20 million to have any sort of chance, hubby had 70 million :saywhat: :haha: He also needed at least 25% of fast movers so to speak and had 30% so his results were brilliant! :happydance: She sees no reason why we shouldn't be able to get pregnant ourselves if we bd at the right time. Here's hoping she's right! I've to try for another 6 months myself as you can't really count six months of this year as trying when I wasn't having periods but if AF doesn't come on normal i've to go back in 2 months for treatment. So as you can guess I'm really really happy with how it went :dance: I will be back to post properly to everyone soon, just going to grab some dinner :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great, glad it all went well :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

So glad the appointment went well Wendypops :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy, glad your appointment went well! I have no doubts you'll be pregnant soon!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy So glad everything went well. It looks like you got the answers you were looking for. I am sure I will be reading about your BFP in no time. Ok guys I need some motivation because I really need to pack since we leave tomorrow night and I need to clean up the house and I havent started either. Well I hope everything is going well with all you ladies.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDYJ - 
I am glad to hear the appt. went ok, here is to a BFP in 2011! :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

Aww thank you ladies, it really has given me a new lease of hope :flower: x

*Arlene* Aww I know i'm not sure how i'm going to like dressing up lol. I think I will feel all embarrassed :blush: What does your hubby want you to dress up as? My hubby wants me as a cheerleader for some strange reason :haha: I shall have to think about that one!

As for the epidural question, my local hospital don't do it!! So I have no choice on that. You either get gas and air or some morphin. Don't think i'd like morphin though cause surely that would make you out of it? Saying that the gas and air would prob do that too :haha: My region is ridiculous. You know my Dad split his finger open yesterday and went to the doctors, they told him he needed 8 to 10 stitches but they don't do it there and he would have to go to the hospital in another town. I think that's shocking! They should be able to do that anywhere x

*Amy* PMA lady!! You are not out. Hope you manage to bd tonight and you'll hopefully be on route to a BFP in the next few weeks :hugs: Being without caffeine isn't so bad, I do have the coffee at work but at home i drink decaff tea and quite enjoy it. The lady I work with told me today she likes decaff coffee so we are going to get that once the jar we are on has finished x

*Emma* That did give me a giggle! Imagine being able to tell your child in 18 years time they were conceived in Majorca! :haha: I really hope i've done it this month but if not i'll pick myself up and try again. Oh Scott certainly has stamina lol, we will be bding again tonight, he says he has a point to prove after last night :help: haha! Can't say we aren't trying hard that's for sure! Glad you're work are being flexible hun, don't think mines would be with me. I bet you prefer the tiredness to the sickness! x

*Rachael* Thanks hun :flower: I was having a nose in your journal to see what's been happening with you, that's fab about Orange! Did they call you back? Really hope you get it hun x

*Carly* Thank you, i'm so pleased! Now get off of here and pack!! :rofl: x

*MrsMM* Thanks so much :flower: it would be fab to get a BFP without any treatment x

*Sophie* I was reading leaflets while I was waiting at the hospital and loads said that canabis affects a mans sperm as it makes them swim too quickly and then they die out before they get near where they need to be. I would tell your OH this and really urge him to quit hun. It will probably really help with not only ttc but with your relationship :hugs: x

*Naomi* Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, please let us know how it went as soon as. I'll be thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

They haven't called me back yet, no. I know I passed the phone interview though so I guess it's just a case of waiting until they've sorted out when they're doing face to face interviews.

Still low on CBFM today for me, and my temp is still low. -ve OPK too. I give up :dohh:


----------



## babygirl89

wendy im sooooooo freaking happy for you awh i hope we are going to be 2012 mammy's (and of course all the other ladies on here) oh thanx for the info wendy im gonna tell him but will prob have to listen to him nag about it, he's after agreeing to start taking vitamins so gonna look into what vitamins is best for men, and he is an absolute TEA JUNKIE and that contains caffeine so kinda concerned about that but i can't ask him to give up his whole life and become a nun if ya know what i mean!

wendy i hope u dont mind me asking how much weight have you lost???

i really need to lose weight, im going back to walking and aqua aerobics next week as i wasn't allowed go back to aqua aerobics for 4 weeks after the op!!

im hoping cos i had a lap and dye that the dye cleared me out and it might be a bit easier to get pregnant over the next few months!!


----------



## Pinky12

Sophie, from what I heard about PCOS you don't actually have to lose a lot of weight. Apparently once you lose a bit of weight your healthy eating kick starts everything to get your body back on track x

Wendypops, I only think work are being good about it thanks to my HR department. we have a really good set of ladies and they now know I am pregnant due to my sick note. I went back on tuesday and my director was surprised bit told me to take it easy. Then HR got my sick note and on Wednesday they are telling me to go home early and to get me help in and work from home if needed. I was a bit surprised but I have given them more than my fair share over the years! I am a bit nervous for you tonight with Scott saying he has something to prove :haha: hope your survive :rofl:

Gavin just asked how all you girlies were doing :haha:


----------



## xarlenex

mrsmm..(sorry btw my 'm' is broke and have to copy paste it so can't get it as a capital incase you think i'm just lazy :dohh:) I laboured in my back alot and it was hard going, it didn't eventually come around to my stomach and I was so greatful!

Amy the birthing pool is fantastic and I really recommend it so anyone who asks. It was such a relief and allowed me time to relax.

Emma 105..I am not envious of you at all! As for staying at home as long as you can, I was the same. I was at home for 28/29 hours before going to hospital, and I think the only reason I went in then was I just felt physically exhausted and started feeling sorry for myself :dohh::lol: my contractions NEVER regulated which made it very hard from home to judge how far things might have progressed. How sweet of Gavin! 

Wendy i'm glad it all went well :hugs: you'll be up the duff in no time :haha: I can't believe they couldn't do stitches, thats ridiculous! They gave me some sort of injection, must have been this but it was just as he was about to crown so it never took affect, I felt really tired but I put this down to the 48 hour and 20 mins labour! OH would like anything authorative police women would be his first choice, I just find it too funny :dohh: 

Carly hope you got everything packed and hope you have a great holiday :)

I'm hoping for a home birth, but I have some fears about it but as soon as I get my BFP i'm going to speak to some people and try and build my confidence with it. I also going to try some hypnobirthing classes, I done great through most of my labour but got really panicky after they broke my waters, he'd done a poo in there and they wouldn't let me back in the pool.

Anyway i'm helping my friend move into her new flat today and Wendy you've motivated us to go camping when you mentioned it the other night so we're going to take Kyle for his first night camping up at Luss :) Will try pop on before we leave xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls, hope you are all getting the lovely weather i'm having here :flower:

*Rachael* Hopefully they will call soon, keep me posted! I'm sure you will pass a face to face interview with flying colours. Is the shop close by? As for the monitor don't worry hun, you may just go straight to peaks, some folk do that :hugs: x

*Sophie* You should switch his tea for decaff, see if he notices :haha: I drink decaff all the time now, my mother-in-law even bought a box in for me at her house lol. It's quite nice, not much different at all, you just need to make it a little stronger than normal tea. I've told everyone i'm trying to be healthier so that's the reason i'm drinking it. Don't want everyone discovering we are trying! I haven't lost much weight hun, 5 pounds so far, but it was enough to kick start my body again. Apparently PCOS is very weight related so the more you lose the better your body will get on x

*Emma* Glad to hear the gossip girls in HR are good for something then hun! I'd love to work from home. Aww that's sweet Gav thinks of us, Scott is always asking what you lot are saying too lol. My sister however only seems to know who you are so I must talk about you too much :haha: I wish she'd learn your first name though cause whenever I say something about Emma she goes "is that the Mycock girl?" :rofl: I showed her your pic on facebook once cause she wanted to know who you were and the name has obviously stuck! x

*Arlene* That must be a nightmare typing all that without an m! I can just imagine you typing a bit then pasting, then typing a bit then pasting :haha: Wowza that's one long labour you had! God forbid if that happens to me, I don't handle pain well lol. When I hurt myself I can't bare anyone being near me or touching me so poor Scott will be standing about not able to comfort me even though I know he will want to! Have fun on your camping trip, I bet Kyle will love it! A wee adventure for him x

Well that's me back onto high on my monitor but I think I def ovulated as my temp was higher again today :happydance: Back in the tww! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I agree, you've definitely ovulated :thumbup:

I'm hoping I'll have a phone call today at some point. It's also a gorgeous day here so I'm going to take Holly to the beach this morning. Still a low on the monitor, but my temp has dropped right down, could this be the estrogen surge and the monitor didn't pick it up?! We'll see. Going to do an OPK later and we BD'd just in case.


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> Wendy, I agree, you've definitely ovulated :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping I'll have a phone call today at some point. It's also a gorgeous day here so I'm going to take Holly to the beach this morning. Still a low on the monitor, but my temp has dropped right down, could this be the estrogen surge and the monitor didn't pick it up?! We'll see. Going to do an OPK later and we BD'd just in case.

Ooh enjoy it, I haven't been to the beach in years but love going walks on my local one. Hmm that deffo looks like an ovulation dip to me! Are you sure you deffo reset the monitor before using it? x


----------



## MrsMM24

Here is to that phone call you need so that the in person interview begins for you!

X - no worries, I wouldn't have thought you were lazy *smile*


----------



## Rachael1981

Beach was great. I took a towel and rolled my trousers up and paddled in the edge of the water whilst I walked up the beach (and back) throwing balls for Holly. She's soaked and exhausted now :D

I did reset it properly, back to 'new' settings using an unused test stick then set it to the right cycle day by holding down the 'm' button until it got to CD5 (I was on CD5 when I finally got the sticks to reset it)

We've covered it anyway despite still being low. Perhaps I'll just jump to peak in the morning. We'll see I guess!


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Sounds like a fab day to me! Hmm that was the only thing I could think of, that you hadn't set it back to factory settings right and it thought your levels were low compared to the last person's levels. Like you say though hopefully it will go straight to peak but I think it should have gone peak today with that temp dip. Maybe it's just taking a cycle to get to know you? Your doing the right thing, bd to cover your bases! x


----------



## Rachael1981

I think it does take a cycle to get to know you anyway. Off to do an OPK now :haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know that the scan didn't bring good news today. No growth since Tuesday so I lost little spud at 5 weeks. Still not miscarried though so have got to take medication on Monday and Wednesday to start the process for me. Gutted


----------



## Pinky12

I am so sorry to hear thay Naomi. Big hugs :hugs: x x x x
Make sure you have time off next week hun x


----------



## disneybelle25

Thanks Emma, have taken next week off but have to get a certificate, but the hospital siad they would sort it for me. just want it out so we can try again, that must sound so cold and horrible, but I can't help it.
Sorry to all you lovely ladies, I haven't been on because it has been too hard, I promise that next week I'll catch upxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Naomi, I'm so very very sorry :hugs::hugs:

Like Emma said, please make sure to take some time off next week, for yourself. And if you need more then a week, take it. Your going to need time to grieve and recover. 

Don't feel bad about wanting it out and trying again. I felt the same way, and still do. I will never ever be the same person again, that I was before my miscarriages. Until I get a happy and healthy baby in my arms. 

Just take some time for yourself. We're all here for you if you need us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Good, you will need your rest next week. I know what you mean hun and stop apologising. There are ladies on here that understand how you are feeling so please don't feel like your alone. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

disneybelle25 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know that the scan didn't bring good news today. No growth since Tuesday so I lost little spud at 5 weeks. Still not miscarried though so have got to take medication on Monday and Wednesday to start the process for me. Gutted

:hugs::hugs: I am very sorry to hear this! Prayers are with you.


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* I'm so sorry hun, I was really hoping you would get good news. Don't apologise I know exactly what you mean :hugs: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Naomi. I am so sorry the scan brought bad news to you. You are not cold at all, and I think any and all women could understand how you are feeling. I wish the best in the future for you. My prayers are thoughts are with you. You take your time off work and your time away from the forum as needed. We all will be here when you get back.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm so sorry Naomi :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

So that friend I thought was pregnant again? Yup, she is. 

I'm just so irritated. 1. She already has a baby. 2. This one was an accident, they weren't even trying. And by the sounds of things, she didn't even really want to be pregnant now. Seriously? WTH? Why do people like that get easily pregnant, and I can't keep my babies? 

If I'm not pregnant this month, and she announces it on FB, I don't know what the hell I'm gonna do. I'm pretty sure I'll deactivate my account for a bit, cause I won't be able to handle seeing all that stuff. It seems like everyone on my friends list is pregnant right now. 

Sorry, vent over.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Facebook can sometimes just be a bad disease. I had a very hard time over the last year as I watched friend after friend get pregnant and I struggled. My DH and I have personally decided not to put anything about the pregnany up anytime soon, I am still so early anything can happen and its no ones business but our own and the few people we decide to share it with. You can always feel free to vent here. And its a shame your friend isnt being considerate of your feelings toward having a child. Its ok to be angry. I wish the best for you!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Yeah, I don't even think we'll put anything on FB until we're over 20 weeks. I don't really care anymore to put it on there. With the first pregnancy, I wanted to put it up after the first trimester, but now I could care less. 

The funny thing is, she doesn't even know I know. I frequent another forum, not as much, but it's fairly large. I don't believe she knows I'm on there too. I wouldn't even call her a friend now. We've seen them once since their son's 1st bday in January. And the live 20 min away. They always say their busy, but we have friends that are over 2 hrs away that we see more often then them. And I know the other friends are super busy with friends and family. I don't even know why we were invited to the son's birthday party, and why we went. I guess I thought things would change and we'd hang out more often. 

And she knows nothing of my miscarriages. I'm obviously not angry at her; she doesn't know about my history. Just mad with how things work. Life really is unfair sometimes. :(


----------



## Buster1

Hello Everyone,
Hope everyone is getting ready for the weekend.

Naomi, I'm so sorry and my heart goes out to you right now. I'm glad you have time off from work so that you can take care of yourself. Just know that if you need to talk that we are all hear for you.

Emma glad you're starting to feel better and that work seems to understand your situation. Don't worry not long til 2nd tri just hang in there.

Arlene I love your idea about dressing up for your man. I wish I could do it but I'm just too silly. You go girl!!

Amy don't you apoligize for anything. If you're going to rant this is the place to do it. All the ladies here understand and support you.

Rachael hope you get things set with your CBFM but even if you don't it sounds like you've got things covered. Also sounds like you had a great day at the beach and so did Holly.

MrsMM Congrats on your BFP and glad you joined our group. 

Carly sounds like things are going well for you. Hope you have a great time visiting with your family and friends. Look forward to hearing from you when you get back.

Wendy so glad things went well at your appointment great news about Scott's SA. I think you have a very good chance of getting that BFP au natural.

Sophie sounds like things are coming together for you. Now that you know what's going on with your body I'm sure you're well on your way to a BFP. I hope your Oh is able to get his SA done soon. Good luck to you guys.

AFM got back from my trip early this morining just in time for rush hour traffic. It took me about 2h 45min to get home. So I've been pretty much in a zombie state for the majority of the day. Dh is in Puerto Rico visiting his Mom so I guess I'm on a mini vacation of my own...more like a staycation. LOL Unfortunately I'll be spending a lot of my time doing computer work to prepare for my yearly training that I have to do for work. But I'm sure I'll find sometime in there for some much needed relaxation.

I'm currently in my 2ww and feeling pretty chill about it. I don't expect anything to happen this month as I believe that I have a polyp on my uterus around the area the egg would implant itself. Now I don't know this for sure and won't know until I have my water ultrasound. Which will be after my next period. So I kind of feel that I don't have any pressure on me at the moment. Dh still hasn't done the SA but we agreeed to wait and see what the doctor says once all my tests are done, and I'm ok with that...for now.

Well that's all I have for right now it's Independance holiday weekend so lots of BBQs going on but I'll just be happy to have some much needed time by myself with my dogs. Take care and will check in later.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls :flower: I can't believe what a beautiful day it is today, absolutely gorgeous. Only problem is it's set my hayfever off BIG time! I've sneezed at least 50 times since I've got up, feel rotten. My nose is red raw, my eyes are blood shot, and my nose is just dripping like a tap. Have no energy whatsoever. Really it's my own stupid fault cause I wont take my pills (not that they help much anyway) but it says not to take if pregnant/suspect your pregnant so i'm staying off them for now. I know i'm only 3dpo and i'm not thinking one way or the other at the moment but I just refuse to take anything which could cause a problem in any way. I am however mega pleased that my crosshairs have appeared on my temp chart showing definite ovulation :happydance: roll on the next two weeks! x

*Carly* I didn't know you were on Facebook hun, feel free to add me if you want to put a face to my name :flower: x

*Rachael* I see your temp has shot up today, looks like ovulation yesterday for you! Hopefully the next couple of days will confirm it :thumbup: x

*Amy* Sorry your having a rough time :hugs: It is horrible when there is people out there who are pregnant but don't want their kids when we would all do anything to have one of our own. Our time will come though. Hope you're feeling a bit better about things x

*Adrienne* Lovely to hear from you hun and how nice you get some time at home for a change. Shame you have to do training! Why do you need to do it every year? Is it to keep up to date with health and safety and stuff? Hopefully it wont take you too long to master then you can have some relaxation time. Ooh you're in the two week wait with me! Well either way will be good news for you hun, it would be fab for you to get a BFP but if not you can get your water ultrasound booked and get things moving from there :hugs: x

What's everyone else up to this weekend? Hope everyone's well :flower:x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for ovulation Wendy! :D

I don't think yesterday was ovulation. The OPK I did was -ve, along with low on the CBFM and no fertile CM at all. I think what is most likely is that I slept with my mouth open as I usually try and keep my mouth closed for a few minutes before taking my temp as I often sleep with my mouth open. I forgot to yesterday though :dohh:

This morning I did finally see a faint second line on the test stick, and I also have EWCM today :happydance: Hoping tomorrow gives me a high or a peak, and I'm going to do an OPK later too.


----------



## babygirl89

naomi im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - good to see you back. glad your trip went well! FX'ed AF stays away for you. Sometimes the best approaches to getting a BFP are the more relaxed ones!

Wendy - hope you're feeling better! i'm the same way; I don't want to take any kind of medicine or whatnot that could affect my chances. Sooo, when do you think you're gonna test? I'm actually so relaxed this TWW. Not thinking too much about things. 

Rachel - Yay for EWCM! Hope you get a high or peak tomorrow!

Naomi - hope you're doing okay; thinking of you! 

Emma - hope you and Pippin are doing well!

:flower: to everyone else! 


AFM - I'm feeling a tad better after yesterday. Had a good cry, which I think I needed. It just sucks how these miscarriages have made me so bitter. I told my best friend, I just can't be happy for the other friend. She really doesn't even want to be pregnant now, so why should I be happy for her? Sigh..

I had the hiccups TWICE yesterday. And that was twice in 3 hours. It was horrible. My throat started to hurt, and I had tears in my eyes. DH was making fun of it too! He thought it was funny! 

And I had a nice scare from one of my cats this morning. I woke up to find one laying on her carrier. I couldn't find the other one. I shook a can of treats to get her to come out, and she didn't come out. I freaked, cause she's the type of cat that comes RUNNING for treats. I ended up finding her in the other carrier. The sides weren't down, so she had to climb in from the top and the flap folded in on top of her, so it didn't look like she was in there. I'm soo happy I found her though, I was freaking out. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies :flower: Hope you have all had a fantastic weekend in this glorious weather. What have people been up to?

*Amy,* We are both ok thank you. Every day seems to be better so I am starting to enjoy things. I know what you mean about being bitter. I became very bitter after my miscarriage but it got to a point I was bitter about everything. I was not happy for anyone about anything and it took me 5 months to realise how unhappy it had made me. I think positive now and the only people I seem to not be able to get happy for is people who join this group and 2 days later they are pregnant :growlmad: makes me angry and I can't be happy for them. I am fortunate that I dont have a lot of friends who are unlikely to have children and others who already have them so don't come across unwanted or unappreciated pregnancys! Hope you start feeling better soon hun :hugs:

*Rachael,* I thought I had reset my moinitor right the first time i'd used it but realised I hadn't :haha: :happydance: for ovulation. Keep up the PMA for the 2ww :hugs: Hope you and Holly have enjoyed the weather :hugs:

*Wendypops,* I hope your hayfever has eased up so you can enjoy the glorious weather this weekend. Hope you and Scott have had fun and you are now in your 2ww :happydance: its weird to think of you in a 2ww seen as what you have been like the past few months! I am so excited for you :hugs:

*Adrienne*, Another lady in the 2ww, it seems with have a few at the minute. Hope you have managed to relax a bit and get a little bit of sleep. Nice to see that you are relaxed this month and fingers crossed for your water ultra sound. Hope you have had fun with your dogs. Is the weather as glorious there as it is here??

I hope everyone else has had a relaxing weekend. It was the race for life this weekend and I opted out of doing it with me still have low blood pressure and being tired but my sister took my place. I was very proud of my sisters and cousins as one of my sisters had a bad back and the other doesnt do exercise and did no training. Their plan was to walk it but they all ran it. The first two managed the 5k in 32 mins and the other 3 did it in 42 mins. It was amazing and quite emotional as we were doing it for my Nanna who passed away 8 months ago! I bought them all a huge ice cream afterwards and the girls got interviewed which was great. So all in all I have had such a fun weekend and I am now relaxing at home in my pyjamas. Speak to you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone had a good weekend! It was awfully quiet on this thread! We stayed the night at the in-laws last night. As much as I love them, I was ready to come home. The little things irritate me. Just things they say or do. It got to be 6 p.m. and we had a 90 min drive home. I was itching to get home, and MIL was kinda irritated that I wanted to go home. Sorry, I had to laundry to put away and unpack before I got to relax. Plus, we've been listening to fireworks going off for almost 2 hours. Poor cats were terrified when they first started going off. 

Still having that minor cramping. It seems to be worse when I wear tight fitting jeans or pants. Considering all the weight I've gained, that's all I really have to wear to work. But I'm hoping the cramping is a good sign. That and the (TMI) discharge I've been having, I've heard are good signs. I sure hope so. 

Emma - glad you're doing well! sounds like a fun weekend. congrats on your family on running the 5k! hope you enjoyed your night.

Hope everyone else is well! I'll be on throughout the day tomorrow, as my 4 day weekend continues. Yippee!


----------



## Buster1

Hi All,
Since it's been so quiet on here I hope that means that everyone is having a good weekend.

Emma, that's great that your family did so well in the race I'm sure your Nanna is looking down and very proud of all of you. I enjoyed my time this weekend and dh will be home Monday morning. The weather was great until today when we had it rain on and off. But tomorrow is suppose to be really nice.

Amy, glad you were able to get away from the inlaws in time to still enjoy some of your long weekend.

AFM still working on that computer stuff for my work training. It can't be done soon enough. Once I finish this I have to go for 2 days of training down in Florida, where we do emergency drills. So for now just plugging my way through the 2ww, trying not to symptom spot. Only if I had someone around to slap me when I started to symptom spot I might be able to get through a cycle without doing it. LOL Anyway I hope all you ladies had a Fab weekend and I'll check back in later.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls! Sorry I wasn't on much at the weekend, it's been a busy one and i've constantly suffered with hayfever. Ended up going to bed for a few hours yesterday cause I just felt rotten. Of course hubby made me feel better by saying it looked like I had been crying for 3 hours :haha: Gee thanks for the compliment hubby! Did get both cars washed yesterday though so at least I did something productive!

Had a pretty crappy night Saturday cause I fell out with my sis. And for no reason to be honest she just has a temper and takes everything offensive, I was round at the in-laws to give mother-in-law her bday presents, when I got back my sis had been working her way through a big basket of her washing. I asked her if she could hang off and hang it out on Sunday as it was meant to be a nice day instead of using the tumble dryer (which costs a bomb!). I thought she would understand but she went off on one saying fine she wouldn't do any more washing, she thought she was doing me a favour getting hers out the way will I was out etc etc. I said carry on washing just don't tumble dry it when you can hang it out tomorrow. But she was in a huff by this point and it all got out of hand which ended in her saying she was going back to Dads. Yesterday I woke up and she had gone out and all her wet washing was lying in a pile in the kitchen, she after all that she hadn't even bothered to hang it out. So I did that and waited on her getting home. I asked her why she didn't hang it out to which she said I wasn't going to bother :shrug: I don't get her! I then asked if she spoke to Dad and she said no i'll go and do it now if you want to which I replied no, I was only asking if you had (trying to see if she was bluffing). So I went to my bed ill, when i woke up she had been to Dads and asked to move home, he said she could if I wasn't going to fall out with her over it so she said she would start organising a move this weekend. Well that really upset me, she wasn't adult enough to sort out a stupid argument and instead decided to arrange to move out without warning which has landed me and hubby in it money wise as we weren't expecting to pay her share of mortgage etc right now. So I was really upset, told her how I felt and told her to go if it was what she wanted. Que then my doorbell going and one of my best friends being there. Doesn't someone always come at the wrong time! I'm standing there in my pjs, messy hair from just waking up and my face bright red from crying :dohh: My friend knew straight away something was up and gave me a hug, bless her she knows me so well. Felt a lot better by time she left and haven't spoke to my sis since. 

Sorry for that mega rant there but had to get it all out! Sis said she thought her leaving would save arguments but we only argue like once in a blue moon! But whenever we do she makes me feel like crap and threatens to move out. So who knows what is going to happen! I'm quite happy for her to go if it's what she wants, especially after some of the things she said, but at the same time will miss her and of course she helped us financially. Watch this space!

Anyway, on to you lovely ladies:

*Rachael* I spy a high on your chart!! :happydance: You really are going to ovulate late this month! Get bdancing lady! x

*Amy* I'm not sure when to test will wait till next week once i'm back from camping I think. I'm off that week so will have peace to do it and cry if it's a BFN :haha: Nah just kidding, i'm not getting my hopes up either way although it would be nice after that bd marathon! Aww I hate the hiccups! They really hurt me and make me feel like i'm going to be sick. I feel your pain! I know what you mean about in-laws, you love them but there's nothing like getting back to your own home! x

*Emma* I know! I can't believe i'm in a 2ww! So exciting! Well done to your family on the race for life! It's a great achievement. Did you's raise a good bit of money? Can't believe you are almost in 2nd trimester :happydance: When is your scan date again? I know it's soon x

*Adrienne* Hope you're getting some time with hubby now he's home, all work and no play is no fun! x

Well I best get off to work, got doctors appointment at half 9 to get more blood taken, groan! This should be my last in a long time though. Hope everyone is well, will talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, well done to your family on the Race for Life :D

Wendy, I hope you can sort things out with your sister :hugs:

Yep, I got a high this morning! Will be making sure there's some :sex: action tonight for sure :haha: We've been holding off as I think in previous months we've burnt out before Ov has come around so hopefully this month we'll be able to cover it properly :D


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

*Wendy,* So sorry to hear about your sister. It does sound like she has been in a mood about something else and has taken it out on you. I am sure she will be ok in a few days and hope she doesn't move out :hugs: Don't apologise about the ranting, we all need it every now and again. I was so proud of my family with the race for life as I was the only person to sign up for ages. We managed to raise about £700 so that made me happy :happydance: My scan is on Friday and 3.45pm so I am excited but nervous as well. I just want it to be Friday now :(

*Rachael,* :happydance: for your peak!! There are so many ladies in the 2ww its so exciting! Enjoy tonight :winkwink:
*
Amy, *Yey for the 4 day weekend! Hope the weather is good :hugs: Sorry to hear you had a bad time at the MIL. Bet you are glad to be home :hugs:
*
Adrienne,* Hope the training finishes soon. I would love to go to Florida but I suppose its different when you live nearby. Come on here if you start symptom spotting Mrs. I don't think its good to symptom spot seen as a lot of the pregnancy symptoms are the same as period ones. Hope the weather has got better for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooo not long until the scan! Bet you can't wait to see Pippin :D


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks girls, hopefully things will calm down in a day or two. Hubby says if she changes her mind I should tell her this is her last chance but she's really hurt my feelings with it all so it's going to take me time to cool off. All my Dad says is I told you this would happen! He told me I was making a mistake letting her move in with me cause we'll fall out (she has a tendency to get huffy over nothing!) but I have managed five years with her. We shall see what happens.

*Rachael* I am so hoping you get the timing right this month! Last month according to my chart I bdanced on ovulation day and two days before so that obviously wasn't enough for me which is why I went all out this month! It's just trial and error really. It's so exciting getting to be in the tww with most of you! x

*Emma* Wow that's a great amount to have raised! :thumbup: You did the right thing not taking part with how ill you've been but you were as much involved by the fact you raised a lot of that sponsor money. Ooh Friday is the scan day! How exciting! Don't be nervous hun, everything will be fine and you will love seeing your little pippin on the screen! Will you be announcing it to everyone over the weekend? x

*Carly*& *Arlene* I hope you are enjoying your little holidays :hugs: x

Well i've worked out because I ovulated later than expected this month it means the wicked witch should stay away for my camping trip, phew! She should be due Wednesday next week or Friday next week if i'm going to have a 16 day LP like last month but i'm so hoping she stays away! Although i'm worried the stress i've been under will ruin my chances. I'm glad i'm going to be off next week cause I can keep myself occupied so I don't test early! x


----------



## disneybelle25

OK ladies, time for a catch up, well I will TRY and catch up, there is probably too much to read:haha: ive been away for too long:blush:

*Rachael* I hope you catch that egg this month hun, that high sounds good to me!!

*Wendy* Thank you for all the support, I've been lurking on here and your little messages to me every now and again have really helped. Sorry you fell out with your sister, I hope you get it all sorted soon, sounds like your hubby is right about being strict with her, 5 years is very good - especially when she has a feiry temper!! Congrats on the successful appointment:happydance: you must be really pleased about it:flower:, get that :sex: going on!! Know what you mean about the bloods, my arm is still bruised from 2 weeks ago when they took my blood!!

*Emma* so gald you are starting to feel better now, that 2nd trimester is just round the corner for you and that is supposed to be the best bit:happydance: Good luck with your scan on Friday, although I am sure you don't need luck as little Pippin seems to be quite comfortable in there:hugs: Well done to your family for the race for life! I've done that a few times, could never beat 40 minutes!!

*Amy* your inlaws sound like mine, I love them to pieces but they drive me nuts!! mil is very keen for us to stay as long as possible, because she doesn't drive she doesn't realise how bad an hours journey can sometimes be. Thanks for all you support, knowing someone who has been through this has given me the strength to know the sadness doesn't last forever. I hope you catch that eggy this month, you really deserve it!! I know exactly how you feel about seeing someone close pregnant, my cousin is due the week before I would have been, she wasn't even trying to get pregnant and is actually a bit peeved about it because it has meant they have had to postpone their wedding in Mexico, naturally she didn't get any sympathy from me, selfish cow.

OK also wanted to say a huge thanks to *everyone* who sent well wished during my 10 days of hell and what happened after. I read them all and appreciated them all so much, as hard as hubby tries he doesn't know how this feels for a woman so it's so good to know there are people on here who understand.

AFM well today has been dramatic... spent 3 hours in epu surrounded by pregnant women for my first tablet for the medical management of this mc, seems my body can't work things out on it's own. also, they have recommended that i stay off work until 22nd July when I have my final scan, which seems excessive to me, what do you guys think??:shrug:
Plus alfie my gorgeous but slighty stupid cat came home last Thursday with a limp tail, wedged himself under the bath because he knew we were going to the vets. So I had to dismantle the bathroom to get him out!! Was told he couldn't go out for a week and to see if the tail improved but the little bugger managed to get out yesterday so at 10.30 last night dh and I were roaming around the woods, in the dark, trying to find a black cat...classic!! He has only gone and sliced his tail up some more so having to take him to the vet first thing tomorrow, im shutting the bathroom door:haha:
Well got the final tablet on Wednesday when things will start getting going and to be honest I can't wait. Just want to get this whole ordeal over with so I can heal and move on, dh is desperate to start :sex: again, poor man hasn't had it for about a month!!!

Well good luck reading this lol, it's quite a post.
I have missed you guys, can't wait to be TTC with you again
xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Rachael, I am excited to see Pip but worried they are going to tell me something is wrong. I am sure its not but this is when you properly see it and its like it becomes real. 

Wendy, Yes I will be announcing it this weekend. I have a birthday meal on Saturday and will tell the rest of my family then and then I will post it to all my friends further afield through facebook once my family know. People close to you can hurt you so easily with things they say, its too easy as they know what hurts you. Hopefully she will stay put and you girls can sort this out :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Naomi, if they're saying to take the time off then I would I think.

As for your cat, I hope you manage to get him to the vets without having to dismantle the bathroom again.

Emma, I'm sure everything is fine, but I can understand your worry. I think I will be the same when my time comes too :dohh:


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi- Nice to hear from you hun. Sorry to hear about your cat, they certainly get themselves into mischief!! Mine nearly broke my TV in the bedroom this morning!! I think you should listen to the doc but do what is best for you with the mc. Different people handle it in different ways and whilst you need your body to rest and get back to normal, being at home too long can also work against you. Take each day at a time and see how you feel. :hugs:
Tell your hubby not to worry about :sex:, Gavin hasn't had it since I found out I was pregnant :haha:


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* it's lovely to see you back on her hun :hugs: Aww that sucks, you would think your doctor would have a bit more consideration than to make you wait amongst pregnant ladies but I guess it can't be helped. That does sound like a long time off but if they have advised you take it I would hun. You are probably going to feel some side effects from the medication so will need to rest up and take it easy :flower: Aww what's your wee cat like! A /black cat in a dark wood? :dohh: That's like a needle in a haystack! At least you found him in the end x

*Emma* Aww it's going to be a fab weekend for you! That's the fun part getting to tell everyone! I've just realised I wont get to read your news on the scan until I get back from Kelso but can you please give us a wee text to let me know all was well, i'll fair worry otherwise :flower: Aww poor Gav, give the man some action! :haha: x

*Rachael* What happened with Orange? Did you hear anything more from them? x

Right I best hang this load of washing out and then get back to work. Had my blood taken but i'm a bit peeved the nurse didn't even know what she was taking the blood for! Where is the communication between doctors and nurses?? I told her they were CD21 bloods and for I think progesterone but I wasn't sure and she just went oh right, I just don't want to get this tested for the wrong thing. Wasn't impressed! Anyway, talk to all you lovely ladies later x


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope, never heard anything back from Orange :shrug: Quite annoying really after the phone interview went so well :(


----------



## WendyJ

Rachael1981 said:


> Nope, never heard anything back from Orange :shrug: Quite annoying really after the phone interview went so well :(

How addicted am I? I'm back at work and already i've sneaked back on here :haha: That is out of order like, especially after they said they would call you the next day. Maybe they just haven't arranged face to face interviews yet but still he could have told you there was going to be a delay in doing so x


----------



## Rachael1981

Addicted :haha:

It's annoying when they don't let you know what's going on :( Hopefully I'll hear soon.


----------



## wantingagirl

Rachael what job at Orange was it, was it the one at Cobalt?

Hey everyone :hi: thank you for all the kind words you always shower me with :hugs: I havent been on much just my own journal really and bits and pieces dont want to get really obsessed but I always end in being in the end :haha: Quick hello before I get deady for work. Hope your all ok, jeesh losses are so common these days huh, we should all get our happy ending soon hopefully but dont get how it happens to lovely people like us at all and people that dont value or look after their pregnant bodies are fine xxx


----------



## WendyJ

*Shona* Hello stranger! Nice to hear from you again :flower: Ooh I'm on the exact same days past ovulation as you! Fingers crossed for us both. I know I was thinking the same thing the other day, I know there is always a risk of miscarriage but i'm honestly shocked at how many people it's happened to on this thread. We could all do with some good news soon x


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops, You are bad today for being on here!! :haha: I am skiving too slightly but I was meant to finish at 3pm but I am snowed under! I will send you a pic of it for when you are a way :hugs: I don't want to give him action atm... here comes tmi (sorry!) He is quite big so sometimes I get a sore stomach afterwards :blush: :haha: so I was just concerned and didnt want any harm coming to Pip. Although I was told it was safe it just concerns me. He has been told after the scan he can get some :rofl:

Shona, hi :wave: Mrs!! Hope you are doing ok. You have been missed!! Hope you are doing ok and the move went well :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* Aww I know I was bad the day but I was making the most of the last day my boss was on holiday :haha: He's back the morn so no doubt I wont get on as much! lol. Aww I know what you mean hun, Scott is quite big too! I actually got a fright the first time I seen his all those years ago :haha: I think it's something to do with their build. They are both quite alike body shape wise. Knowing me I will be the same when I get preggers. Bet Gav can't wait for the scan though! haha x

Well i've managed to sort things out with my sis, phew! She got a few things off her chest and has said she feels like if she moved back home me and her would go back to doing fun stuff again like we used to. I told her she only needed to tell me she felt like this not actually move! So i've told her at least once a month we will go out and do something fun together like shopping or to a cafe for lunch so that's fair cheered her up and she's promised she'll try and stop being snappy so we shall see what happens! I feel quite bad that she's felt like she wasn't getting what she calls sister bonding time, i've just been pre-occupied with all this ttc business but she says she understands that. Hopefully things will work out now she says she is staying put x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you sorted things out Wendy :D

The job was a position in the Orange Shop in town. Still not heard anything :(


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops, Gavin is extremely excited about the scan. I am hoping I stop having weird dreams as it is making me think I am having them because there is something wrong. I am sure things are ok bit its still at the back of my mind! 

Hopefully all you lovely ladies are having a good night. I am not enjoying this humidity, it is so warm. I just hope I manage to sleep tonight!


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - sorry about all the training! I agree with the symptom spotting - I'm trying my hardest not to, but it's soo hard. 

Wendy - sorry you had a falling out with your sis, but I'm glad you're better now! I'm gonna test Wed the 13th. If it's a BFN, DH will already be off to work, so I'll be able to cry alone. If it's a BFP, I'll be able to bring my sample in and get my blood work done before the weekend. Praying I catch it this cycle!

Rachel - that's awesome! yay for a high! get to that BDing!!

Emma - can't believe you're already almost 12 weeks! and your scan is this Friday!? that's awesome! 

Naomi - so glad to see you on here hun! Yes, the sadness doesn't last forever. It will come and go, especially in the first couple weeks though. So make sure you take time off. I think if the doctor said you shouldn't go back until July 22nd, then you should do that. You're gonna need all the rest and healing time. But also see how you feel. Getting back into the swing of things might be good for you. It'll take your mind off everything, instead of sitting at home thinking of things. Major :hugs: hun!

Shona - nice to hear from you! Wow, there's a bunch of us in the TWW. Like Wendy said, we could all use some good news soon!

AFM - My 4 day weekend is coming to a close. I didn't get as much done as I wanted to. It was really hot today. Wasn't too hot if you're on the ground level, but we're on the 3rd floor of an apartment building and it was super warm in our apartment. So, I did a lot of watching TV and movies. 4 day work week and I have a concert Friday night! I'm super super excited about the concert! 

I'm still having lots of cramping. Sometimes it's no more than a dull ache, other times it's a little more. It's was kinda painful today. Just a lot of pressure in my left ovary area. I sure do hope it's a good sign. That and the abundant CM and watery mouth. UGH, I SWORE I wouldn't symptom spot LOL I woke up this morning, remembering I had a dream about twins, but couldn't remember anything about it. I would LOVE LOVE twins! 

I'm about to head off to bed. As long as the guys down the street will stop lighting off fireworks. One of the only reasons I dislike the 4th of July here.


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well on this grey dull day :hugs:

Amy, I know, the 12 week mark has come quick. I am 12 weeks on Friday and yes my scan is on Friday. I am excited and nervous about it. I love fireworks but I know what you mean about people setting them off constantly! My cats were rescue cats and don't like loud noises so we usually stay with them and keep them company as they get very frightened. Fingers crossed for you this month :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Just checking in on you ladies. I know here in the US we had a holiday on monday so many people were not on the threads.

I say the spat with your sis *WENDYJ,* and I am happy you all worked it out. Hopefully everything will continue to fall into place.

*BUSTER1* - thanks, I enjoy spreading positivity to everyone.

We have another appointment this Friday, I don't think it will be as exciting as the transvag we had a couple of weeks ago, and definitely not as exciting as yours will be *EMMA,* but I look forward to my wife taking me to eat after these appointments :haha:

To the rest of you ladies, I am looking forward to hearing more good news in the near furture!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - One of my cats is a rescue cat. We adopted her from the local SPCA and she was a stray before they found her. She is my baby; always following me into the other room or whatnot. I go into the kitchen, and she'll follow me and lay down right outside the doorway. We adopted her a couple months after my family had to put our dog to sleep. I always believe that my dog's soul is in my cat; she's just like my dog used to be, and my dog was my baby as well. 

MrsMM - hope you have a good appointment Friday. 

Hope everyone is well!


I'm super tired today. Didn't get to bed till after 10 cause of the stupid fireworks. I've been trying to avoid caffeine this TWW, but it's hard. I had one Coke, so I figured the 34 mg's of caffeine can't hurt.I had some cramping this morning. It was hurt more than the other times, but now I've had basically nothing. Just a slight headache today. 

I won't see DH till Friday basically. He's overnight for school tonight, and has school till late tomorrow night as well. Then he works a closing shift Thursday night. Boooo! But then we have our concert together with his aunt on Friday.


----------



## xarlenex

Emma well done to your sisters and cousin completing the race for life! Poor gavin! No sex since you found out, I don't know how you do it :dohh: You must be sooo excited for friday, i'm excited for yous :haha:

Wendy sorry to hear about your arguement with your sister, is she younger than you? Comes across as so if she would jump to moving out right away with talking things through. Hows your hayfever now? I can't keep on top the hayfever tablets in our work. We're going through so much just now. Oh just seen you and your sister have sorted it out, thats great.

Rachael :happydance: for the high, about time! Hope this is it for you :)

Naomi i'm not sure about the time off after a loss, but take whatever you feel is necessary. Sorry to hear about alfie, hope his tail heals quick :)

Shona nice to hear from you :)

Amy who you going to see in concert? I used to go to one a month at least, then started working too much to have a good social life :rofl:

mrsmm hope its a delicious meal she treats you too! hope your appointment goes well :)

Adrienne hope all is well with you :hugs:

As for myself..camping was excellent. We stayed at Luss pitched up right beside a little pebble beach. Kyle fed some ducks and threw stones into the water for hours, happily. He was also splashing his feet in the loch at 10.30pm! It was very hot and still light, he was desperate to get right in :dohh: Other than that I've been working hard, off tomorrow and taking Kyle to a funday in a nearby park, my ex is a special constable and will be working there so he'll get us some free candy floss and ice cream :lol:


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - I'm going to see Toby Keith! I'm a huge country music fan, and this is probably my 6th or 7th concert of his! I can't wait! Glad you had a good trip!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi All,
Rachael yay for the high on your CBFM I'm sure you got some quality BD in. LOL

Emma can't wait to hear all about the scan after it happens

Arlene glad you had a good time camping. My Dh loves to camp but I don't it's just not my thing.

Wendy sorry you fell out with your sister, but glad you two made up.

Amy hope you have fun at your concert later this week.

And to all the other lovely ladies out there I hope you had a great day!!

AFM I finally finished all my training work last night thank god I only have to do that once a year. Unfortunately it looks like I caught a summer cold or my hayfever is in overdrive. Can't even deal with this stuffy nose and it won't stop running. And to top it all off it's back to work tomorrow for a 4 day trip uggh. AF is suppose to make her appearence on either Friday or Saturday. I hope she picks Saturday since it's the last day of my trip. It really sucks to fly while you have your period. I would prefer that she not come at all but I don't think that will happen. Anyway that's all I have for now. As always I'll try and check in while I'm on my trip. Take care ladies!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls! How are we all doing? I'm not doing too bad, i'm at 7dpo and the urge to test hit me last night :dohh: I didn't do it but I so wanted too even though it's too early. How am I going to manage another week? :shrug: x

*Rachael* Was it a high or a peak today for you? See it's not up on your chart yet. I see your getting the bdancing in though, you go girl! x

*Emma* Aww don't worry about the dreams hun, the scan is naturally going to be on your mind so you are going to have weird dreams. I have weird dreams all the time even thinking people are going to die the next day and they never do! Our mind just works overtime sometimes :hugs: Hope you are managing to get some sleep, it is far too muggy at the moment. The weather keeps saying we will get thunder to clear the air but it's not arrived yet x

*Amy* Yeah that's why i'm thinking about testing on Wednesday cause I will be on holiday from work and if it's a yes I can hopefully get to see my doctor before I go back. I'll be 14dpo then so hoping it's not too early to show even if I do have a 16 day lp like last month. I'm having the odd symptoms too but trying not to read into it, the last few days i've had weird feelings in my left side but they weren't full blown cramps and my nipples are so sensitive which never happens to me, not even at ovulation or AF. Here's hoping it's good news for the both of us :thumbup: x

*MrsMM* Thanks hun, I only ever want a peaceful life but sometimes it doesn't go to plan! :haha: Ooh good luck for your appointment on Friday! I'm sure you'll enjoy your meal afterwards x

*Arlene* So glad you enjoyed your wee camping trip! Sounds like you had great weather for it. I'm really hoping this weekend stays dry for me, especially cause we are going to a bike rally so we'll be driving 2 hours on the bike just to get there. Enjoy the fun day! x

*Adrienne* Woohoo for finishing your training! I bet your glad that's over! I feel for you with the hayfever, my nose has been dripping like a tap. Luckily it is easing a little now though cause the weather isn't as nice as it was. Hey, where's your PMA lady! There's always hope :hugs: x

Right I better dash to work. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all!
Well I am off to epu for my final tablet this morning, cramps have realy kicked in and I'm in quite a lot of pain so hopefully will be able to get myself there and back, day in bed for me I think!!:cry:
Alfie had his tail removed yesterday:cry: they couldn't save it so he looks like one of those manx (?) cats now who haven't got a tail. He seems ok in himself though, trying desperately to get outside and get his collar off! Poor little thing, what a week...
Also bit upset with my sil. The world has always had to revolve around her and yesterday I asked dh's family and mine if they wanted to come over Saturday for a meal/BBQ depending on the weather. I don't like a lot of fuss normally but really want my family around us both as Adam is trying so hard to hold everything together. So we invited everyone and even my jet setting sister is coming over to give me a hug but my sil is too busy with the decorating. I was a bit miffed to be honest. Ad asked her on the phone and she said that they are too busy this weekend painting the kitchen...what a cow:growlmad: I don't often ask for her support on things as after she took no interest in being a bridesmaid at our wedding I learnt that if it doesn't really seem important to her she isn't interested, but I've always been really nice and friendly. I just thought this time was one step too far and adam is really upset about it too:cry:
Thanks to everyone for the advice about time off work, I've decided if I can to go back next week as we only have 2 weeks before we break for the summer holiday and I've really missed my class, I think your all right it is so important to rest and heal, and I think I have been grieveing for the last 2 weeks since it all started. So I'm gonna try work and see how it goes!:hugs:
Glad you got things sorted with your sister wendy!!
Sounds like a brilliant camping holiday arlene. I have to say camping isn't my thing but that is because every single time I have been there has been extreme bad weather, quite comical really. Sounds like you had a perfect time though:happydance:
Have a fantastic time at the concert amy!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* sending massive :hugs: your way hun. Hate that you're feeling so bad. Hopefully you can get back and into bed in no time. And poor wee Alfie, but I bet he goes about his business like nothing has happened! We threat more than they do :haha: As for your SIL :grr: what a cow! Don't let it ruin your bbq/meal hun. It's her loss! She is obviously very self centred. I hope you wont be doing anything nice for her in a hurry! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I got a 3rd High. OH is loving getting it every night :haha:

Naomi, huge :hugs: for you. Your SIL doesn't sound very nice at all :(


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Ladies :flower:

Naomi, I hope you are tucked up with your hot water bottle hun. Hope you start feeling better soon. I went back to work 3 days after my mc (and I only had that long because it was the weekend!!) and regret it now. I kept myself busy and never grieved properly which made me very angry and butter. Make sure you take care of yourself :hugs: Sorry to hear about your cat. Hopefully he is curled up with you keeping you company x

Wendypops, I know about your wierd dreams Mrs :haha: Hope you have not had anymore about me :winkwink: I am not sleeping well at the moment, I have put a sheet on the bed instead of the duvet and it hasn't helped at all! It doesn't help that work has kicked off this past week so I have been working longer hours than I am meant to as my tiredness is getting better. When do you leave for your camping trip?? Make sure you dont test Mrs, why waste the money when you can just wait for the :witch: to be late, try thinking like that :hugs:

Rachael, :happydance: for the :sex: fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Adrienne, I hope the :witch: stays away when you are on your trip. I hate runny or stuffy noses, I think it is the worst bit of the cold! Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Arlene, I don't know how I do it either :rofl: I am just scared that Pipin is going to get hurt :haha: I know its silly but it is a delicate time and I want them to tell me its all ok before any :sex: takes place! I will post up a picture on my jounal for anyone who want see it.

Amy, My cats were strays as well. They are scared of loud noises like the doorbell and telephone and don't like to go out. They just stay in all day and laze about but they are like my babies as they are completely dependant on us with being in. I agree that spirits pass into something else and I am sure that is your little doggy watching over you :hugs:

MrsMM24, Hope your appointment goes well on Friday :hugs:

Well sorry I wasn't on yesterday but work has been manic recently. I have been here since 7.30 and I am just about to leave now! So much for part time hours!! I can't wait for my temp to start next week but I am gutted they will be starting on my birthday :-(

Anyway, must get off, the hubby is calling :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Evening all,
Well the cramps are like hell on earth and the bleeding is gross but better out than in and the sooner this is done and I recover, both physically and mentally, the sooner we can try again.
Thanks for the advice *emma*, I think your right and now I'm facing the reality of it all I'm not sure about next week now, gotta put me first!Not long til Friday now:happydance: and yes, little alfie has been tucked up with me all day, actually they both have, its almost like they know I'm suffering and want to comfort me lol, what a plonker I am!:dohh:
ooo *Rachael* the highs sound good, lucky oh!!:thumbup:
Thanks *wendy* alfie seems to be doing fine, although he keeps going to lick a tail that isn't there and going round in circles!poor thing!
Thanks ladies, I'm glad you saw that as out of order too, I wasn't sure whether I was being over sensitive or not...her next BBQ I think I'll be too busy cutting the grass lol:haha:


----------



## Buster1

Hello Everyone,
Hope you all are doing well.

Naomi, so sorry your sil is acting like that. Some people can be so self centered. They way to get back at her is to enjoy yourself at the BBQ with your supportive family and friends. I'm sure the BBQ will lift your spirits. I hope the cramping lets up soon. Take care of yourself hun, and I hope you're kitty is doing better.

Emma you're like the energizer bunny and just keep going. I don't know how you do it.

Rachael be careful, don't want to wear out OH. LOL I'm glad things are going well I think you have a good chance of catching that eggy.

Wendy glad you didn't test. You know better than that. I know it's tough but you can hold out. Hang in there!!!

To everyone else I hope you ladies are ok and enjoying the Summer.

AFM Well didn't make it to work today. Had a follow up doctors appointment for my knee and even though there is some improvement he was worried that if I worked any short haul flights that it could mess up what little progress that I made and even make the knee worse. So I had to call off the trip. The good news is that the trips that I have for the rest of the month don't have any short hauls in them so I should be ok. So a little more time at home and I don't have to worry about working when AF decides to show her ugly head. She's not far off as I'm already having some mild cramping so I"m ready to just get it over with so that I can roll on to the next cycle and get that water ultrasound. Well that's all I have for now, talk to you all later.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope you are all well :flower: 

*Rachael* eek! I think you're going to end up with 5 high days like me! :haha: Hopefully a peak will follow soon x

*Emma* Haha, no more dreams about you as yet! :haha: It's funny the weird things that pop into our head when we're sleeping! Now I don't care how busy your work is lady! You do the hours you have to and then get home. It's not your problem if everything isn't done. Hopefully the temp will help you next week :hugs: x

*Naomi* Hope the cramps are settling for you hun :hugs: Haha, I like that! Sorry I will be mowing my lawn, imagine her reaction! Hope you have a lovely bbq on Saturday x

*Adrienne* That knee don't half give you some jip hun, sound like good advice from the doctor though and phew! at least you don't have to worry about AF arriving while working now! But anyway, she better not arrive full stop! I think your BFP is way over due! :flower: x

Well ladies, I best get on. Trying to get work all finished up before five and then that's me on my holidays till the 18th. Yeeha! I will pop on later if I can but i've still not sorted out anything for leaving tomorrow at 11.00am! I've got to go to a friends tonight too to hand over a birthday present so time is tight.

If I don't get back on I hope you all have a lovely weekend, I will be back from Kelso Sunday night so hopefully will pop on then for a catch up (if i'm not too tired), if not I shall be on Monday. Emma, i'm charging my mobile up before I go so I can hear your scan news! Good luck for it hunnie, although you don't need it :hugs: MrsMM good luck for your appointment too hun. Speak to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I only have one more test stick for the morning and that will be 20 sticks it's had! Thinking it's missed my peak :shrug:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Naomi, make sure you do put yourself first. Hope the cramps have eased off for you. Aren't cats amazing, I think they know when you need them! 

Adrienne, the energizer bunny ran out of steam today! I have been at home in bed since 2pm as I was struggling. I have slept all afternoon and feel a bit better but I am not going to move out of bed until I need to go to work tomorrow! I am loving the PMA by the way. As you say, with the things coming up next month you can concentrate on next month (but fingers crossed she stays away this month). Has your oh made it for his sa yet?

Auntie Wendy, as you can see from above I have spent today relaxing and will be until tomorrow, I am even having my tea in bed :haha: Gav is being lovely again and taking care of me and even brought me some flowers home :blush: hope you manage to sort everything in time for trip :hugs:

Rachael, :happydance: for the peaks, bet your well excited! Fingers crossed for you this month :hugs:

Well I am all tucked up on bed with my pussy cats watching tv and relaxing. I am snowed under at work but can't do it all! My new temp will start on Tuesday so hopefully that will help me out. I feel bad though as my assistant is running round like an idiot and I'm disappearing off home! Anyway, got to think about Pip!

I am off out for a bday meal on Saturday which is when we are going to tell everyone our news. The people who already know are trying to encourage me to have a glass of wine with lemonade and althoigh I know you can have an odd glass of wine I am concerned that I am going to jinx things. Anyway, I am off to cuddle my cats some more and watch some tv. Hope you all have a good night x


----------



## Buster1

Hi All

Emma so you finally ran out of gas. I'm glad you're able to get some rest. You must be so excited for Saturday when you get to tell everyone. I can't wait to hear all about it.

AFM just trying to catch up on things around the house. We haven't made dh's SA appointment yet. I decided to wait until I get all my testing done and at that point if the doctor still wants the SA then will take care of it. Since I know now that it's not just the embarressment of having the SA done but the fact that if there is something wrong with him that he may not be able to handle it emotionally. I only want to have him do it if the doctor feels that she cannot proceede without it. So that's the story on that. Anyway not much else going on just waiting for the mean old witch to show. Hope you all have a nice night.


----------



## xarlenex

Hello ladies, I have been around and reading to catch up on everything just haven't had the time to post. Working on a little something just now, will hopefully had it sorted out in the next week. Just wanted to wish Emma good luck, and cherish every second of the scan, it doesn't last long enough!


----------



## disneybelle25

Good luck to day Emma, enjoy every moment of itxxx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. The scan went well and to be honest I didn't pay much attention due to feeling sick and the sonographer putting me in a stupid position. I was just happy to pee and see the picture afterwards. I have posted the pic on my journal if anyone wants to look at it x

I hope everyone has had a lovely day, it has rained here all day and work has been hectic again. I am happy to be home in bed.

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Buster1

Glad the scan went well Emma. It rained here all day too. Boo to the rain. LOL


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the scan went well Emma!

I've finally ovulated. Now back to waiting :dohh:


----------



## disneybelle25

glad the scan went well emma!
Yay for ovulating rachael, fingers crossed that two week wait goes quickly!
Afm im feeling very tender both physically and emotionally but i think the bleeding is starting to slow now so looking forward to getting my body back and being a ttc girl again!
Enjoy the weekend everyone


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne & Arlene - hope you ladies are well. 

Wendy - Hope you're having a wonderful time away!

Naomi - how are you doing hun? :hugs: i'm glad the bleeding is starting to slow. 

Emma - so glad you had a great scan! you're a plum now! that's awesome! 

Rachel - yay for ovulating!! hope the TWW goes fast for you!

I'm soo tired. DH, his aunt, and I went to our concert last time. We had a blast! Didn't get home till after midnight, and my cat woke up me early. I'll most likely be taking a nap later, or going to bed wayy early. The concert was so much fun, but I couldn't help thinking that I should've been almost 29 weeks and feeling the baby kick with the music. That was one of the things I was looking forward to this summer. Concerts and feeling the baby kick. 

I can't believe I'm testing in 4 days. The only symptom I'm really having is lots and lots of CM. Milky, creamy, lotiony type of CM. I hope it's a good sign. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.


----------



## Buster1

Hi All,

Amy I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope that the CM is a good sign. Glad you had a good time at the concert.

Rachael yay for ovulation hope you caught that eggy.

Hope the rest of the ladies are having a great weekend.

AFM the :witch: arrived today and I'm not surprised. I just hope that I can set up the appointment for my water ultrasound for Thursday or Monday or Tuesday of the following week. So whats on tap for the rest of this weekend...cramps, backache, and a non stop need for chocolate.:haha: Anyway I'll check back with everyone later.


----------



## Pinky12

Amy, I'm not really a plum anymore lol, they changed my due date so I will be 12 weeks on Tuesday now.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend so far. I am having a lazy morning in bed lol x


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah Emma, a few extra days to wait :flower: Bet it such a relief to have that lovely scan picture, had a little nosey on your journal:thumbup:
Sorry the witch got you adrienne, enjoy that chocolate, I've eaten my body weight in chocolate I think:dohh: does help though!!
Hi Amy:hi: I'm ok thanks, getting there, just impatient to get back to :sex:!!:blush:
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
AFM I had a lovely day yesterday with family during our bbq. mentioned to mil I was upset that sil wasn't there, got a few excuses from her but I think she realised I was quite upset about it so maybe her attitude will change soon. Even the rain didn't spoil it, and my mum and dad said it was good to see me, I'm not one for fuss and they were worried about me because I wasn't really talking to anyone:cry:
Back to work tomorrow and quite nervous but I'm sure it will be ok:thumbup:


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi, hope work goes well for you tomorrow. If you don't feel up to it make sure you go home and rest. I am glad you had a good BBQ and told the mil your views. X x


----------



## xarlenex

Amy i'm rather jealous, would love to see him. I love country music too, my nana got me into it at a young age, shes passed away now so whenever i'm thinking of her i'll stick on a country tune :) glad you enjoyed it!

Adrienne sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: like you said though, you can get your water ultrasound sorted now. Hope you can get a day to suit :)


Naomi glad the bbq went well and hope your mil has a chat with sil, try get her to be a bit more supportive. 

Rachael yay for ovulation :happydance: hope this is your month :)

Emma, I wish I had a lazy day today. I went to a friends last night with a bottle of wine to share, ended up having vodka too :dohh: I was ill...2 hours late for work with no energy to do the shift. No more drinking with work the next day! How you doing now? Hows the sickness?

I'm making nappy cakes now! Hopefully get a facebook set up over the next week, i'll be taking orders through there and will hand out leaflets, eventually attend craft fairs, car boot sales and hopefully get a few into nearby independent baby shops. I'm looking forward to it, got my first order which is nearly finished :D
Anyway, i'm tired, with a huge headache and haven't been able to eat all day, keep throwing it right back up. I hate hangovers :( Hope everyone else is well.

Leaa..hope your okay misses!

x


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - hope you've had a good lazy day! i've been feeling the same way! I've done nothing (besides the concert) all weekend. 

Naomi - glad you're doing well! and that you had a good time at the BBQ! Good luck with work tomorrow, but like Emma said, if you don't feel up to it, take more time. Get plenty of rest!

Arlene - I love country music! I'm such a country girl! I grew up listening to it, then kinda grew out of it in my teenage years, but went back to it in college. Just the words and everything in the music. There are a few songs out there that have helped me with my m/c's. Hope you start feelin' better! If I get AF this week, I have a feeling I'll be feeling the same way next weekend - lots of alcohol with my best friend :haha:

And for your viewing pleasure - 1 pic of Eric Church and 2 of Toby Keith. We were 7 rows back, but a little to the left of the stage. If we were centered, we could've got some great shots!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMG_1304.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMG_1323.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMG_1332.jpg


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, I certainly do not miss hangovers. Bet it was nice to let your hair down though. Oh wow, your happy cakes sound good, you should put a pic up for us to see the end result. Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Amy, I am so glad you had a good time. I hope the witch stays away for you :hugs: I haven't done anything today as I was running round like an idiot yesterday trying to sort out cakes for my bday! We got to where we were eating and the hubby dropped one of them! I was too tired to be cross with him so told him to leave it in the car and we would make do with the other one! Loving your pics, it looks like you had a great view x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hello Ladies hope you are all doing well. It will take me days to read the forum and catch up with everyone. But I wanted to thank you all for well wishes for my vacation. It was fantastic, I had a lot of fun. I returned home today after a long car ride. My husband just went out to pick up some dinner since I was not about to cook and he was not about to clean dishes. Well its nice to be back, and I cant wait to read and hear from you all!! Our first ultrasound is on thursday and I just cant wait. I have already googled what 7 week ultrasounds look like. Well goodnight to you all!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Emma! Sounds like you had a fun day, despite the cake incident! Glad you had a nice relaxing day today!

Welcome back Carly! Glad you had a good vacation!


----------



## WendyJ

Hey ladies!

Just a quick one from me as i've not had a chance to properly catch up yet, i'm soo tired. Had a fab time in Kelso, was a right laugh, but i'm sunburnt to a crisp now. Very ouchy! I had no idea I was sunburnt till yesterday, you were lucky to get an hour of sun at most at a time then it rained for like two hours so thought I was fine without sunscreen on. How wrong was I! Poor hubby is the same though, the back of his neck and face is beetroot red, my Dad was calling us red necks :haha: 

Hope all you ladies are doing well, I'm 12dpo now and took a test this morning as hubby wanted me to. BFN :( Oh well, maybe next month. 

*Adrienne* sorry the witch got you hun, hopefully you can get that water ultrasound booked :hugs: x

*Emma* I am so happy for you hun! That's a fab scan picture. So when is your due date? x

To all the other ladies I will reply asap. I need some caffeine and food before I attemp it lol x


----------



## Tweak0605

Try not to worry about the BFN Wendy. You're still in it until AF shows! I stupidly took a test yesterday, but I was only 9-10 DPO. It, of course, was BFN. Don't get down about it! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies, just checking in on the BFPs... Can't want to hear some this week.

My Friday appt went very well. Nothing big, mainly leave a "sample" and answer/ask alot of questions. The usual. Basically eased my wife's nerves as she was worried about my cramps, running/jogging, not eating, etc.... The 12 week appt is at the end of the month so that should be more exciting. (in my journal)

WENDY - you are totally still in this, since there is no :witch: hang in there.

EMMA - sooo glad to have read your scan went well, pics are cuuute (I stalked the journal)

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you all!


----------



## disneybelle25

Well first day back was interesting, certainly fell straight into it!! 2minutes through the door and got given a list as long as my arm of stuff to get done by the end of the day and was out doing home visits for most of it!! Did have a little cry at the end of the day as got called in to discuss results that I hadn't been back long enough to analyse yet, but think that was more managements fault than my weakness!:growlmad:
SIL has just phoned and apologised, she was really genuineand I'm so pleased we had a chat, seems there was a bit of a misunderstanding as dh hadn't made it sound like a big deal but its all sorted now and things are good:thumbup:
MrsMM24 sounds like a good appt, so glad you got ask your questions, bet your looking forward to that 12 scan!!
Wendy, your not out until that nasty witch arrives, as you told me a couple of months ago!! fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
oo arlene, hope that hangover has gone now, I hate hangovers!!


----------



## WendyJ

Right catch up time! I've been out and had a lovely day, treated hubby to lunch at a local cafe and caught up with the in-laws before doing some food shopping. I've had some right looks walking about with a face like beetroot :haha: It's still quite stingy but hopefully it will die down soon.

*Emma* Glad you had a nice bday meal hun, what is Gav like dropping the cake :dohh: Bet he felt awful! I take it everyone was thrilled when they heard your news? Aww I wasn't thinking, do you have to have a full bladder for every scan? I'm gonna dread that when the time comes! The last full bladder scan I had was bad enough! :haha: x

*Arlene* Ooh how fab you're doing nappy cakes! I've seen them before on ebay and always thought they looked fab! Let me know if you get a facebook page set up and I will go on over and take a look. I know a few friends who are pregnant at the mo so you might just get an order! x

*Rachael* :happydance: for ovulation! Glad it finally came! And that's fab about your weightloss (I saw it on facebook), you are doing so much better than me! Keep it up lady x

*Naomi* So glad the bleeding is finally coming to an end hun, hopefully you will feel a lot better soon :hugs: Well at least that's your 1st day back out the way. It was always going to be stressful one. So glad your sister in law called you, word probably got back to her about how upset you were and she's realised she was in the wrong, even though there was a slight confusion with it all. It's a lot easier when families get along x

*Amy* Glad to hear you enjoyed your concert hun! I have no idea who the singers are but it sounds like you had a blast. Thanks hun, I always tell you girls you's aren't out until the witch shows but i'm not good at taking my own advice am I? :dohh: We always have good intentions at the start of the month not to test early and then once we hit 9/10dpo we are dying to test! Hopefully it's just too early for both of us :hugs: x

*Adrienne* You enjoy that chocolate lady! We all need some comfort food from time to time x

*Carly* Lovely to have you back hun and so glad you had a fantastic break away :flower: Can't wait to hear how you told your family the good news! x

*MrsMM* Glad your appointment went well hun, I'm sure it's a weight of your wife's mind knowing things are going ok. Roll on your 12 week appointment! x

*Lea* I know your not ttc at the mo but make sure you still pop on every now and again for a catch up, we miss you :hugs: x

Well I got a call from the receptionist at my doctors at lunch, they have received a letter from the hospital saying I have to be prescribed Folic Acid (I was taking this anyway but at least on prescription I can get them free) and that the doctor has not to prescribe me anymore anti-histamines for my hayfever as these have been linked to early loss in pregnancy. This was a bit of a shock to me! I wasn't taking anything just in case but didn't realise there was any fact to them causing problems. My hayfever has been awful too. On Sunday at Kelso you couldn't see any white in my eyes, they were pure red and bloodshot. Hopefully the pollen count will stay low for a while if I can't take anything for it. 

Anyways I best get off as I've got a ton of washing to catch up on. Talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies :flower:

*Wendypops-* I am so glad you had a good weekend. Naughty you for testing early :growlmad: Be patient Mrs, you are not out until the :witch: comes along. Sounds like you have had a lovely day today. I was so bored at work today and I am not looking forward to tomorrow. Training up a temp on my birthday was not what I was expecting lol!! Apparently you have to have a full bladder as it pushes the baby into a better position to see them on the scan. My due date is the 24th January now x

*MrsMM24-* So glad your appontment went well :hugs:
*
Naomi-* Work is going to be a little difficult. I spent 2 hours in my car one day as I got thay upset/ angry I couldn't go back into my office as I felt I was going to cry or shout! Its lovely to hear that your SIL called you to apologise and things are better between you. Hope tomorrow is better for you :hugs:

*Arlene-* Hope you and Kyle are good? Have you heard much off your friend about the uggs?

*Rachael-* :happydance: for the weight loss. How are the kitties getting on? I loved the pics of them today :hugs:

I hope everyone else is ok :hugs:

As for me, well busy at work as usual but have my temp starting tomorrow so hoping that makes my workload better. Other than boring work, nothing else to report. I am just hoping for an easy day at work tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Amy got some great pictures there! Cowboy hats just do it for me :blush::lol:

Nice to have you back carly! Glad you had fun. :)

Wendy you are forbidden from having a crappy attitude :growlmad: we only accept pma here, please! :haha: Bad hubby for making you test early! Glad yous had fun, shame about the beetroot faces :dohh: You should search Toby Keith on you tube..very talanted man! I didnt realise anti-histimines could have such an effect. I'm going to set up a facebook after I made a few to get some photos up so people have an idea of whats available.

Naomi yes the hangovers gone, I wouldn't have left bed this morning otherwise! Glad to hear your sil called and yous managed to sort it, and that you survived the first day back, always the most difficult :hugs:

Emma i'm charging my camera tonight so will hopefully be able to show yous some photos. meant to ask before, any sign of a bump yet?!

mrsmm glad your appointment went well :)

Nothing much to report here..me and OH were just about to get our :sex: on when his work called him not. Terrible timing, typical! :dohh: sorry tmi but I had to moan to someone :haha: plenty overtime this week to keep me busy so might now be posting much xx


----------



## WendyJ

:cake:* HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!* Hope you're beings spoiled rotten :cake:​
Morning ladies! And as above Happy Birthday to you Emma! Hope you have a fab day hun (apart from working of course!) x

*Arlene* Cowboy hats? Seriously?? :dohh: You've gone down in my estimations :rofl: My crappy attitude has left the building! :) Temp went up this morning so my positivity is creeping back. Will either retest tomorrow at 14dpo or on Friday at 16dpo when I think my AF is due. Aww isn't it a nightmare when you get interrupted at the worst possible time! Believe me I know, my sister lives with me :haha: The amount of times we've just about started and then there's a knock on my bedroom door. My hubby swears she has a radar :haha: Hopefully you can get at it tonight instead x

Well i'm up bright and early again, haven't had a lie in this holiday yet! Hubby's car is getting MOT'd at the garage so I need to follow him up so I can bring him home. Not sure what the plans are for the rest of the day, we are thinking of going to see Transformers at the cinema tonight but it all depends how tired I am. Anyway, I shall be back on later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Happy birthday Emma! :D

The kitties are all good, as cheeky as ever :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, AF decided to show this morning. I'm pretty devastated. I really thought we had it this cycle. :cry:

I'm glad I have today off, but not glad that I get to spend it at the in-laws, with DH's nieces and nephews. I'd rather just stay in bed all day.


----------



## WendyJ

Aww *Amy* i'm sorry hun :hugs: I think i'm out this month too, I'm having slightly discoloured discharge if you know what I mean so no doubt AF will follow in a day or two x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you Amy. Wendy, you're not out yet :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies, 

Wendypops, Thanks hun :hugs: You are not out yet!! PMA Mrs!! Transformers is good, we watched it when it first came out and I loved it!

Amy, So sorry the :witch: came. Try and think about this cycle instead. Hopefully you can get home quickly from the in laws and curl up at home. Huge :hugs:

Rachael, thanks hun :hugs: I was showing Gavin the pictures of the kitties last night and he loved the one of the three of them together!

Arlene, any sign of a bump.... I am huge compared to my normal size lol. Because I am eating every few hours my body is loving it and putting on loads of weight. I will post up a pic on my journal of me at the weekend from my birthday that my dad put on fb and you can see it there! Nothing worse than getting disturbed as your getting geared up :haha: Hope you manage to later :winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a fab day today :hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

hello ladieshope use are all very well :) 

i missed ya's all hope ur doing well emma!! how r u getting on wendy?? how's u arlene have u ovulated yet?? how's u rachael?? sorry af came tweak!!! naomi i hope ur ok?? mrsmm i hope ur doing well!! wer r u lea i miss ya!! im terrible with names so if i havnt asked for u please dont take offence i wanna know how EVERYONE is!!

i am being refered to a fertility spacialist in a maternity hospital so thats good but supposedly the waiting time is AGES!!! and not only that its a male doctor :( i get a lil embarrased!! my oh's sa is on thursday :) please please say a lil prayer that it's alri!!! im counting on him to be ok as i have pcos and i dont wanna make the situation harder!! i think clomid would really help me as when i took soya i ovulated on day 17 and it was a real strong ovulation obviously cos i wasnt on metformin or progestrone i could have never got pregnant that cycle but there is hope! i normally ovulate on day 21+ and i have just realised that i dont think i am ovulating each month :( but i am having periods that are a bit wonky!! so basicly im waiting for my fs appointment!!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry TWEAKY, that AF snuck that sneaky little broomstick in... WENDYJ, don't count yourself out juuuust yet!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## disneybelle25

happy birthday emma!!xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks girls but I definitely think the wicked witch is on her way, i've had some spotting tonight of proper blood :( No doubt she will be here full force tomorrow. I'm slightly gutted as we couldn't possibly have done any more this month but it's all down to luck aint it. Next month I think we will :sex: every second day through highs and on both peaks, see if that works rather than the every day thing we did this month. 

Anyway, i'm trying not to be too down. We've just been and watched Transformers at the cinema and I really enjoyed it. Just going to jump in the shower now then head to bed. 

*Emma* Glad you've had a good day hun, i've had a nose in your journal and wowza what a cute wee bump you've got already! Can't imagine what you'll be like when your 9 months with your wee frame! You'll be huge lol x

*Sophie* Yey for OH's SA test! I am sure everything will be fine hun but best to get it checked out. Hopefully the waiting time wont be to bad for a specialist. Don't let the fact it's a male doctor worry you, he is obviously a specialist for a reason and is there to help :hugs: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I still have everything crossed for you :hugs: If AF shows for you, then next month is OUR month! We WILL get a BFP next month ;)

Emma - hope you had a FANTASTIC birthday!! i'll have to go to your journal after and see your cute little baby bump!

Sophie - hope OH's SA goes well! 

Still feelin' down, so I'll be in bed early. Plus, with the heat and running after the nieces and nephew all day, I'm drained. Sunburnt too as it was a hot one today. 

I've decided to do soy this cycle. Taking 160 mg from CD 3-7. Hopefully it'll help me ovulate just a tad earlier, and hopefully improve the quality of the egg. I've heard it helps. We're also doing the sperm meets egg plan I hope. BD every other day starting from CD10 until a + OPK. Then that day, and the next 2 days. Skip a day, then the next day. I'm desperate to get PG next month...


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks Amy, i've not had any more blood since that spotting last night which is a bit weird. It was definitely blood on two wipes of toilet paper before cinema so stuck on a pad and off I went. Got home and went to toilet but nothing on paper then or pad. Again this morning nothing on paper or pad. We shall see but no doubt the witch is on route. 

Sorry you're still feeling down hun, try and do something that will perk you up a bit and then focus on next month. Positivity is meant to make a big difference :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Wendypops, dont be so nagative about it hun, you never know. I thought my period had come remember so PMA all the way Mrs. Most of my bump is flab at the minute so I cant wait for it to solid. I am concerned about how big I am going to be :haha:

Amy, I am so glad you are having nice weather there. The weather here is so unpredictable its annoying!! Good luck for the soy next month :hugs:

I spoke with Lea yesterday and she is mad busy with her health and social care course as it is quite intense. She is going to try and get on soon and say high but has been trying to get through that.

Well I never got chance to come on here last night as I was bombarded by people when all I wanted to do was curl up on the sofa with Gav. He got me chippy tea (which is my favourite thing at the minute) and I was in my pj's when he got back and we sat down to watch a re-run of little teen big world and got disturbed by one of our friends bringing me a bday card. She stayed for an hour and half and as she was just about to leave, Gavins parents turned up and stayed until 10.30! Although it was nice I was on edge as the house was a mess as I have been too tired to tidy it all up.

Well anyway, I have another busy day today as my assistant is off and I am knackered. Not a happy bunny today :(


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks Emma, i'm thinking if I stay negative i wont get my hopes up that's all. But we shall see! Sorry you're being bombarded at work as usual, hopefully the day will fly by and you can get home and curl up on the sofa :hugs: x

Glad Lea is doing good, I can imagine how busy she is! x

Well I am off out for the day. Hubby has prepared a lovely picnic and says he is going to drive us to a nice spot to have it. Can't wait cause the sun is shining! Speak to you all later :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Well the :witch: has definitely arrived, still light but more than spotting now so looks like i'm out this month. Arlene your our last hope for this month I think :flower: x

On the plus side though I had a lovely day out with hubby, he took me round a gorgeous local tourist route i'd never been to and to a fab waterfall. I love waterfalls! I'll try and attach a pic x


----------



## Tweak0605

Booo! Sorry *Wendy*! Next month is it for BOTH of us! At least you had a normal cycle this time! I guess that's the good part! And that waterfall is beautiful! Glad you had a good day!


So, I just called my doctor to make an appt for annual gyno exam. The nurse, I guess was confused, because she said "you're pregnant aren't you?" .. No, but thank you for reminding me of that. I really didn't need that reminder. So, now I have to go to see a different doctor then my regular one, cause apparently she was booked solid for 3 months. But, it's the one I saw for my 2nd m/c so at least she knows what I've been through. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone has had a wonderful day :hugs:

Wendypops, that is a lovely pic at the waterfall. It is so romantic you went out for a picnic together. Are you off for the rest of the week? Hopefully I can take some time off in a few weeks as work is stupid at the minute!!

Amy, dont you just love the people who give you them reminders!! At least you will be with another doctor who knows what you have been through recently. Keep up the PMA up for next month :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?? Rachael, How many dpo are you now??


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, that waterfall is stunning. Sorry the :witch: got you :grr:

Amy, that must have been horrible :hugs:

Emma, I hope work calms down soon :hugs:

I'm 7dpo according to FF and 6dpo according to me. Been having cramps all day, some of which have taken my breath away :shrug:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope you are all well. I got back from training late last night and today I feel like I've been hit by a Mac truck. Haven't had a lot of sleep in the past few days. My grandmother was in the emergency room again on Saturday night and I didn't get home until 5am. I was up Monday morning at 3am to get ready to drive to New York at 4:30am so I could catch my 9:30am flight to Orlando for training. Training went from 3:30pm til 8:30pm. Went and had dinner and got to bed around 11pm. Up again at 5:30am to go get breakfast and be back in training from 8am to 1:30pm. Then off to the airport to catch my 3:45pm flight back to New York. By the time I drive back home from New York it's 9:30pm. The past three days have been a blur.

But there is good news, I was able to get my water ultrasound appointment for next Tuesday. Hopefully we'll get some answers to what's happening with my body. So now that's what's been going on with me. I hope you ladies are getting along fine. I leave for my next trip on Friday so tomorrow will be busy. Take care ladies and have a great night.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well. The witch still hasn't arrived full flow yet so not sure when to make CD1. She is mainly just there when I wipe, hardly anything is reaching pad. But had a major temp drop this morning so i'm assuming she will probably arrive full flow later today. 

*Amy* Next month is definitely our month! We can do it! :hugs: You are right, I have to think of the positives in that my body is getting back to some sort of a routine. Long may it last! Aww what a horrible reminder from the nurse but I bet she felt awful afterwards. At least your getting to see a doctor you have seen before x

*Emma* Yeah it was lovely, we are off all this week. Picked a fab week for it, the sun has been out every day! Hubby wants to take me to an ice cream place today but I really need to get some washing caught up with so might go there tomorrow instead. We shall see! How's your new temp doing? Is this your cover for maternity leave? Bet you can't wait to get 9 months off! x

*Rachael* I've got a pic standing right next to the waterfall but I almost fell in straight after! haha. The rock was so slippy with moss I was like a comedy act for a minute trying to get back to a safe rock :haha: Ooh your in the tww wait too! Fingers crossed for you and Arlene. We need another BFP :thumbup: x

*Adrienne* Wow you must be dead beat hun. Are you due time off any time soon? Hope your grandmother is doing better :hugs: Yey for the ultrasound! So glad you can finally get some answers x

Well i'm off to get some housework done. Not been in the house much this last week so loads I need to be doing. I'm sure hubby will probably convince me to go for an ice cream later though seen as it's meant to rain here tomorrow! Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hello everyone.

Wendy so sorry the wicked witch of the west got you. I am glad to hear you had a nice time with your DH and that waterfall is almost as beautiful as you. I wish there was something like that near my house. Kentucky is known for their cave systems not too sure I want to go exploring.

Amy sometimes people dont think before opening their mouths. I am sorry you had to be on the receiving end of an ignorant person.

Adrienne sounds like you have had an exhausting few days. Hope you will have sometime soon to catch up on sleep and sanity.

Well ladies today is the day for my first ultrasound. My DH is leaving work early and I am excited and nervous all at the same time. SO wish me, dh, and our bean luck. Have a wonderful day. And I hope that I hear of some BFP's soon. . .babydust to all who may need it!!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Good luck *Carly*! Sorry I forgot to wish it in my earlier post but I am sure all will go fine! Can't wait to hear what happens later :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Rachel - hope you get a BFP! FX'd for you!

Adrienne - glad you got your water ultrasound scheduled! What a whirlwhind the past couple days! I don't know how you got through all that. Glad it's over now, and you can start to focus on other things!

Wendy - Good luck with the housework! DH hasn't been home the past couple of nights, so mine's been done thankfully. Next cycle is definitely ours!

Carly - good luck today! can't wait to read an update!

Hope everyone else is well!

Took my first dose of soy today. 80 mg. Hoping it works for us! I'd love to ovulate sooner then CD21 or CD 22!


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Good luck with the Soya, hopefully it will bring your cycles closer together x

Well girls, i'm confused. The witch still hasn't shown up full flow yet :shrug: From the whole of today I have a small patch of brown blood on my pad (about the size of a 10p coin) and that is it. Nothing at all really when I wipe. I'm really confused cause this is the 3rd day of this and I have no idea when to class as CD1! x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy..why don't you test tomorrow if she still hasn't arrived properly. It is very common to spot around the time of your first missed period. I did with Kyle for 3 days, if I remember correctly so did Emma? I was feeling very positive for your this cycle and just can't knock it :s Did you get your housework done?

Amy I hope the soy works for you!

Carly I hope the ultrasound goes well!


----------



## xarlenex

Didn't mean to post that just yet :dohh: I'm going to see Harry Potter tonight :happydance: I don't know how i'll make work tomorrow morning for 8am! 

Hope everyone else is well :) xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I would def test tomorrow if AF hasn't come in full force. It really is normal to spot around AF time if you're PG. 

Arlene - I can't tell you how jealous I am you're going to see Harry Potter tonight. We have our tickets for Sunday night, and I can't WAIT!


AF is basically out the door. Just had some spotting today. Only on CD3 too. I wanna try and DTD every other day from CD8 until I get a + OPK, every day for 3 days. BUT, I gotta see if DH will be on board for that. I hope so.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls, well the :witch: is here full flow now so today is CD1 for me. It's strange how she took so long to make her appearance but she certainly made me suffer. 11pm last night I was in bed curled up with a water bottle, tears running down my face in pain. Hubby just lay with me stroking my face, I was in agony. This morning I woke up to find a massive blod clot in my pad, no wonder I was in pain if I was passing that! It really freaked me out as i've never had anything like it. Maybe it was blocking all the blood coming out which is why it has just been spotting for days. Who knows, but she is here now so at least I can move on to a new cycle and new hope :flower: x

*Arlene* Thanks hun, I was hoping it was my month too but oh well, i'm sure it will happen in time. We are thinking we will do it every second day of highs and both peaks this month so hopefully the sperm will be better quality. We shall see if that works! If not it will be back to every day :haha: Did you enjoy Harry Potter? I've still never seen any of them but my sis and sis-in-law go see them all in the cinema and love them x

*Amy* Glad the horrible witch is on her way out, hopefully hubby will agree to go along with your plans for this month :hugs: x

Well I got nowhere with my housework yesterday :dohh: I did get a good few loads of washing done but that was pretty much it! I went to the ice cream place with hubby and a had a lovely ice cream sundae. I did pick a very weird combination though which I'm not sure I will do again! I read it to say you picked 4 flavours and got fruit sauce. Didn't realise till I got it that you had actual fruit in it and sauce. So I had fruit, strawberry sauce, double choc icecream then more strawberry sauce, mint choc icecream, more fruit and sauce, strawberry icecream, strawberry sauce, raspberry ice cream then squishy cream and wafers :haha: It actually did taste lovely as long as I ate the one layer at a time, mixing didn't taste good! haha. Oh well, you learn! Last night I went out and had dinner with some friends, it was nice having a catch up and I had chicken stuffed with haggis, it was soooo yummy! 

So today I should really be doing my housework but i'm still having cramps so I shall just relax for a while. Hubby is making me a cuppa as we speak, he's a sweatheart. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy :( sorry to hear that. Hope she takes it easy on you from now on, that sounds horrible :hugs: That ice cream sounds..different :haha:

Amy hope your hubby agrees to your plan :thumbup: Harry potter was excellent, felt really sad though that its all over!

Half past 9 start at work for me by the looks of it :dohh: Kyles not well, been up in all night so my mums taking him to the doctors. He's already on antibiotics and they dont seem to be helping!


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - sorry AF got you! Hope you can relax today. The housework can wait - just take time for yourself :hugs:

Arlene - glad to hear Harry Potter was good! I can't wait to see it Sunday!!


Well, I probably won't be on as much this weekend. I'll be checking in, but won't be posting. My best friend is coming for the weekend to visit! We're gonna be drinking, and watching movies, and doing lots of shopping! :happydance:

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Good Morning ladies!!
So the ultrasound was the most amazing experience of my life. We were able to see the amniotic sac and our little bitty bean. The best part was hearing my babies heartbeat. I never heard such a lovely sound in my life. We are early on and I know anything can happen but I really feel good, I feel god isn't going to let anything happen to us. Our due date is march 5th so I am going to make a new ticker. I thank you all for your well wishes. We have our next appointment on Aug 11th. Doctor said next scan wouldn't be till week 20 though. I don't know how I will handle the wait, but I will. I will probably be on the site a lot more to deal with the anxiety of the wait. I wish everyone baby dust who needs it!!!!! 

I hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend. My husband is taking me to a lovely restaurant on the river, it is supposed to be real nice so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS on a great appt and scan MAVS!!!

There are PLENTY of threads that are helpful during every stage of the pregnancy on here, so I am sure you will find some.


----------



## Tweak0605

Glad you had a great scan Carly! Did you get pictures!?


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Yes we did get pictures. My husband took them to work for his assistant to scan so once we emails them to me I will put one up. Its not much but its a lot to me and my husband. And that heartbeat, I wish I could describe the feeling I felt. I did cry, I can say that much. So we will have another scan at 20 weeks and then we have a 4d scan at 24-28 weeks. So I am soooo excited for that. I have seen some of my girlfriends and they are just amazing. I will keep you guys posted on everything. Thank you for all your encouragement, and kind words. I am glad I found of group of lovely ladies.


----------



## Tweak0605

Can't wait to see the pictures!!

And I love your new ticker!


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* Hope wee Kyle is feeling a bit better, there's nothing worse than having to work when your wee one is poorly :hugs: x

*Amy* Sounds like a fab weekend to me hun! You enjoy it hun, I think it's just what the doctor ordered :hugs: x

*Carly* :happydance: So pleased everything went well! I can imagine how happy you must have been hearing that heartbeat. Can't wait to see the pic! Now like i've said before, don't go leaving us! We are all here for the long haul :hugs: Enjoy your meal x

Well i've not got much done again today :dohh: I did go up the street and get some messages and errands done, then I hoovered and cleaned out my car so better than nothing! But I was so tired after that I fell asleep. Wish I hadn't now cause I had a horrible nightmare and woke up all upset. A hug from hubby for a while calmed me down though. I don't usually get nightmares but when I do they are usually horrible :( Anyway I will get some dinner now and then hopefully find the motivation to tackle some more housework. My ironing pile scares me! x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy..I hate nightmares, glad hubby cheered you up :hugs:

Carly really chuffed for you that the scan went well :D hope you have a lovely dinner :hugs:

Day off today and I kind of really want to be in, purely because they have no one in my department tomorrow, then for 3 days afterwards i'm in on my own..its going to be an absolute hell hole. Joys! However, being with my boys means more and tomorrows our only chance to have a day together. Anyway, eastenders some tea and then finish off my latest nappy cake :) Hope everyones having a good start to the weekend!


----------



## xarlenex

I just read my post back :dohh: "day off today.." I meant tomorrow. Clearly I need this day off! And as always it is bucketing down. ;( we were looking forward to a day at a big park in edinburgh!


----------



## Pinky12

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Sorry I have not been about much but I am shattered from work! It is absolute chaos at the minute and I am working 10 hour days and then going home and sleeping! I have been following the thread but it seems too much to respond to people because I am on my phone. I am nipping on my journal and trying to put updates at least.

Hopefully things will ease off in the next week but I am not holding my breath. I am looking forward to next weekend off and trying to think of the money!!

Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* I know what you mean, my hubby always felt the same when he knew he was going to be the only one in the department. He just couldn't relax. He has however just got a new job so hopefully there wont be any more of that! He will still be in Tesco but he's now got a job as a skilled baker. It's actually a bit more money than his team leading job but less stress so I think it will be great for him! Only thing is the hours are 3am to 12.00noon so it's going to take some getting used to! He better not wake me up every morning at 2am when he's getting up! :haha: Hope you've had a nice day off and managed to find something else fun to do :flower: x

*Emma* That's crazy hun, you should not be putting yourself through that. I understand you feel you have to and work is crazy busy but it's not good for you or the baby. You need to start slowing down :hugs: x

Well I am off out to a ruby wedding party tonight. Haven't even started getting ready yet so best get a wriggle on! Will be meeting brother-in-law's new girlfriend tonight. I hate meeting new people for the first time! I get all shy and never know what to say but hopefully it will be alright. Talk to you all later or tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies,
Just wanted to send :hugs: and let you all know I am here, I'm just finding things really hard at the moment so haven't been replying.
Still bleeding, not sure if this is normal as it has been over a week now :cry: just want the nightmare to be over.
Hope all you ladies are well


----------



## Tweak0605

Just a quick one! DH and my best friend are out on his motorcycle. I don't like them, so DH enjoys having someone to ride with him at least. 

Emma - hope work starts slowing down for you! you and the baby need rest, hope you can start getting it!

Wendy - have fun tonight!

Arlene - hope you're had a good day off!

Naomi - I wish I could give you a real life hug, but this will have to do :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. It'll get better, I promise. But take the time you need to rest. 


Had a good shopping day today! Realized I really need to start working out and watching what I eat. Maybe if I start doing that, I'll get a baby. Got some new shirts and some scrapbooking stuff. We're gonna watch the movie "Beastly" tonight, and we watched "Hall Pass" last night. Was absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Naomi I can't even imagine what you are going through, but I have a feeling you have a strength inside you don't even know about yet. Just remember to surround yourself with people who love you, and bring out the best in you. I wish you and your family nothing but love. 

Wendy those hours sound rough, but I bet you will get used to them in no time. And yes that heartbeat was amazing. I have read about some women who don't get to hear it until around 12 weeks, so I feel like I have been truly blessed. I will get to putting up a picture tomorrow. I have school work to complete, so I will be on the computer much of the day.

Emma I just realized I was in the very first post at the bottom. I am so honored to see my little BFP flashing. It really made my day, so thankyou!!! And you need to not work so hard. Your body is working hard enough as is. I can tell you if I was working right now, especially if I was at my last job were I had little to no backup there is no way I would survive. So I give you major credit, but slow down a little!

Well I guess I should get a few things done around the house, and my husband is wanting to go to dinner, so off I go. Have a nice evening ladies. I promise to post pics of my little bean tomorrow. I know some ladies love to tweak pictures so feel free!!!


----------



## xarlenex

No time for a big as I'm on route to work but had the urge to poas this morning, knowing at 6dpo it is ridiculous I used an opk and its positive?! What do I take from that?


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, one is suffering from a little blue wkd hangover :dohh: Och well, I haven't drunk in soooo long i'm not going to feel bad about it! Had a fab night, and after 5 blue wkds I plucked up the courage to go and talk to brother-in-law's girlfriend and she was lovely. Think she really appreciated the fact I went and spoke to her. So i'm still in my pjs having an easy day. Best get up and organised soon though cause back to work for me again tomorrow :( x

*Naomi* I have heard of bleeding going on for a few weeks at a time, others only a week, everyone's body is different. Really hope it stops for you soon hun, I hate what you're going through :hugs: Like Amy said it's times like these we wish we lived closer to you hun but we are all here whenever you need a chat :flower: x

*Amy* Ooh what kind of bike does your hubby have? My hubby loves his motorbike but I have to say I love it too! It's only when we go far my behind gets sore :haha: I've never heard of those films but sounds like you are having a fab time with your friend! Hope you treated yourself to something nice while shopping :flower: x

*Carly* Hope you had a lovely dinner, don't study too hard :flower: x

*Arlene* Ooh exciting! However it could mean one of two things. Either your could be preggers as people do get positive's on these and are pregnant but 6dpo is very early, I wouldn't discount it tho! Or you didn't ovulate last week and you are ovulating now, this also happens. OPK's let you know when your body is trying to ovulate but it is not a clear indication that you did. Your body maybe tried but failed so is trying again now. I got near positive opk's in my marathon cycle but didn't actually ovulate then, my body was just trying to. The only clear way to tell if you ovulated is temping but I know you're not doing that so it's hard to tell what this could mean for you. Fingers crossed it's good news though! All you can do is pee on another one in a couple of days time and see what it says then :flower: x

Well I best get on with things. I weighed myself last night and have lost 4lbs this week! :happydance: So happy i'm finally seeing results from this low carb diet! Hope the sugar from the blue wkd didn't put it back on though :haha: Talk to you all later x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Wendypops- Gald you enjoyed yourself and had fun last night! Don't worry about the WKD's, you can treat yourself every now and again. Unfortunately this is what happens in my job in the summer. We have weeks where it is absolutely crazy. My deadline for the students deposits has been brought forward due to the people needing to approce them going off on holiday from this Friday coming!! So I am in work again trying to get ahead!! Yesterday was really good, I managed to calculate 273 students deposit which is a record for me!!

Arlene- As Wendy said, it could mean a few different things. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Carly- No problem hun, your one of the girls so your up there :hugs: Glad the scan went well. Your very lucky to hear the heartbeat, I still haven't heard mine yet but happy that she is moving about.

Naomi- I bled for just over 2 weeks and it was really heavy through out. The worst bit I remember (sorry if tmi) was being sat with friends and passing a blood clot so big I felt it and had to run to the loo :( take each days as it comes. Once the bleeding stops it will be a huge help to you as you can start feeling yourself again and move on. PM me if you need a chat hun :hugs:

Well I am in work again trying to get through more work. I am not doing as long hours today as although I am being paid £24 and hour to do it, its a Sunday and I don't like working Sundays :haha: I am planning a little break to the brother in laws in the next few weeks as they are giving us loads of baby stuff! Then I will be taking a few days off work after that and having a break as things here should calm down once I have all this in for the deadline.

Hope everyone else is ok. I have text Lea again as I think she had a fs appointed last week. I will let you all know how things wennt. Huge :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty sure I ovulated last week.. I'm really regular, felt the cramps and had plenty ewcm to too, which although I do have a lot of cm just not its not ew. I'd rather not think it was O time now as we have only :sex: once. Just need to wait and see! I'll do a proper post when I get home from work.. Its a pain when your on a phone! :lol:


----------



## Pinky12

I know the feeling Arlene, hence why I ahvent poste muche recently as I have been too lazy to get my laptop out of my workstuff and load it up :haha:

Talking about lazy... work isn't going too well today, I just cant concentrate!! Although hubby has just called to inform me he is on his way with a McDonalds for lunch :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Could be anything Arlene, but FX'd!

Emma, hope you enjoy your McDonalds! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Emma I love mcdonalds, but I am trying to be good about eating healthy, but its HARD!!! I am already a little over wieght for my height so I don't want to put on too much weight to fast and really suffer. But you better enjoy that mcdonalds, eat some fries for me. I hope you get to hear your beans heartbeat soon!!

Arlene FX'd for you. Take a proper test soon and let us all know. I will be waiting for answers!!! And don't worry that you only BD once because hubby and I only BD twice and it worked so good luck!!! I hope I get to hear good news!!!

Well ladies I need to get myself something to eat because I am already feeling ill this morning. I notice if I eat a little something every 3-4 hrs I do feel better. However I lost my breakfast yesterday. But its all worth it. I hear if you have sickness early on its a sign its a girl. Don't know if thats true, but it would be lovely.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Ladies please tell me how to post a picture. I would love to put up ultrasound pics but have no clue how to place picture into posts. Thanks!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Carly you can attach photos by clicking on the little symbol that looks like a paper clip on the text box of the reply page. Thanks for the reassurance, we :sex: plenty at the time im 99.9% sure I did actually ovulate, just confused me a little now getting a positive today.

Emma i'm very jealous of your mcdonalds, I haven't had one in soo long! I'm also jealous of your £24 an hour on a sunday, i'd work every sunday for that :lol: my OH took overtime today too and he was teasing me about him making £30 an hour..i'm clearly in the wrong job :dohh:

Naomi.. huge :hugs: your way xxx

Wendy huge congrats on the weight loss! must be a huge motivation to see its working. Go you for letting your hair down and enjoying yourself :thumbup:


----------



## xarlenex

Just found this..

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/276683-almost-positive-opk-5-6dpo.html

So now i'm going to step away from the laptop :dohh:


----------



## Pinky12

Hmm, that is very interesting. Hope you have not got the urge to test x


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - good luck - FXed for you!! 

Wendy - DH has a 2008 Suzuki GSX-R 600. I'll post a pic of it. He loves his bike. I have to say, I don't. LOL I just don't like them. I've always considered them dangerous. I don't like how there is nothing to protect you, like a seatbelt or something covering you like a car does. Anyways, congrats on the weight loss! How awesome!

Emma - hope you enjoyed your McDs! 

Hope Lea is doing good as well!

And here's the pic of DH's motorcycle:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/223370_10150584025575333_898080332_18427661_277937_n.jpg

Had a fun weekend! Got some new shirts as I desperately needed some new tops. Figured out I need to start working out and dieting again. And had some yummy drinks. Margaritas and some hard apple cider. And now, we're off to Harry Potter!!! :happydance:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Ok guys I attached the ultrasound pictures. My husband put a red circle around our little bean. Feel free to comment or tweak pictures and show me what you have done. Thank you all for your support. I know its still early on but I am really hopeful that I have one sticky bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 07142011.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Will need to try and make this a quick one as that's hubby in bed ready for his 2am start for his new job. I'm going to try and get to bed a bit earlier at nights too, it wont do me any harm! 

I've had a semi productive day, got a load of things put on ebay after a clear out but then sis-in-law was round for six hours :haha: We can talk! In the middle of it ma sis fell out with me AGAIN! So the atmosphere is pretty crap again. As usual she went off on one for no reason. I wont bore you with the details but basically she took something I said totally the wrong way. How I don't know cause sis-in-law and hubby knew exactly what I meant but she lives in her own fantasy world and blew up at me. Which of course ended up with her storming off and telling me to F*ck Off. My sis-in-law just sat there with her mouth open. My family don't get to see that side of her, it's just me that gets her tantrums and the abuse. I didn't rise to it though even though sis-in-law and hubby were not impressed. As usual she came to apologise later but still tried to blame me for it saying she understands it was a misunderstanding on her part but I still pissed her off :dohh: I just want a quiet life. Is it really too much to ask for?? :shrug:. Anyway, on to you lovely ladies:

*Emma* I was about to say I hope you're getting decent pay for all this but £24 an hour is bloody good pay! lol. Hope the tax man doesn't take too much of it. Aww that sounds like a nice wee break to brother-in-law's and how fab you're getting free baby stuff! I bet you can't wait to get your nursery put together. I read about your Mum in your journal :grr: Just let it breeze over you hun. Not worth bothering about :hugs: x

*Arlene* If you are sure you ovulated it could be good news hun, I just don't want you to get your hopes up too much and then take a big fall. Like I say i've had near positives and I wasn't pregnant or ovulating! I'm really hoping it's good news and I have read that thread before but just try not to think about it right now. It's too early for a HPT and that's your only real way of knowing either way. Fingers crossed though hun, I would be made up for you if this was your BFP :hugs: x

*Rachael* How are you hun? You've got a nice chart going on there! Not long till testing time for you :hugs: x

*Carly* Aww what a cute pic of your little bean! Bet you can't wait to see the difference in size at your next scan! x

*Amy* Ooh that's one cool bike! My hubby's got a Kawasaki VN800 but it looks way more comfier for a passenger than your hubby's does. It has a high backrest on it so it feels like you are just sitting on a chair when you are on it, it's fab! I know what you mean about the dangers but as long as the driver drives safe it's no more dangerous than a car. In fact bikes can dodge accidents a lot more easier! Cars are way more practicable though. Hope you enjoyed Harry Potter x

Well I'm off to my bed. Night night all :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Night night Wendy :hugs:

I'm not hopeful, despite my chart. I've had spotting so pretty sure AF will come and get me soon :nope:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Yes Wendy I can't wait but next scan isnt until 20 weeks so its a long wait. I will see the doc again on august 11th for routine check up I guess, not really sure what to expect but well see. If anyone has any ideas of what I should expect I would love to hear it.


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Aww sorry hun, I know mid cycle bleeding can be a good sign but I see your temp is dropping too :( If the wicked witch does arrive you can join me and Amy on our quest for a BFP next month :hugs: x

*Carly* That does seem a long time away, I wonder why you don't get a 12 week one like here? At least then you'll probably be able to find out if it's a boy or a girl! That's if you want to find out? x

Well the :witch: has left the building. Yeeha! Bring on ovulation time next week x


----------



## Tweak0605

Carly - what a cute little bean! How many weeks for your 8/11 appt will you be? With my 1st pregnancy, before we knew anything was wrong, I went in for a 10 wk appointment. The doctor did an internal exam, and tried to find the heartbeat with the doppler. They might do that for you too. And the US is def different with ultrasounds. I wasn't supposed to get one until 18-20 weeks. My doctor's office doesnt do one until then, unless you have spotting or bleeding. It's pretty frustrating if you just want to make sure everything's okay. 

Wendy - glad you had a semi-productive day! and that AF is gone! and sorry you had another fallout with your sister! Yeah, I tried sitting on DH's bike, and it really wasn't that comfy. I don't want to ride on it though. DH has had to lay it down one time, as a guy stopped quick right it front of him. He swears up and down he wasn't falling too close. So it's things like that, that make me not want to ride. I completely trust DH's driving ability, but it's the other drivers around here that I don't trust. There are so many accidents here that claim the lives of motorcyclists. 

Rachel - sorry hun! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Don't give up yet!


AFM - I've had some very weird cramping/twinges in my left ovary area. I don't know if it's from the soy, but I got 2 sharp pains last night, and it's been a dull ache every since. Also had loads of CM as well. Gonna start my workout routine when I get home! I might have DH turn the air conditioner on too, cause it's supposed to be a hot one today!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

At my 8/11 appointment I will be a few days past 10 weeks. I am going to call the office today though because I had some cramping over the weekend. No bleeding, but I have heard that you dont always have bleeding with MC. So I know I am just being overly paranoid but I just want to ask what there opinion is. I was not about to go spend hours in an emergency room to be told everything is fine. I hope everything is going to be ok. Well ladies not much in the mood to talk today but I wanted to say hello. Wish you all a good day. I will catch up either later if I am feeling more up to it or tomorrow.


----------



## xarlenex

Amy..what a bike, looks scary though :lol: what did you think of harry potter? Good lick with your work out routine! :)

Carly its nice you have those photos right at the start of your pregnancy, is it normal routine to have a scan so early where you live? Cramping is actually also a good sign that pregnancy is progressing and that things are stretching to make way for baby to grow, i'm sure everythings fine :hugs:

Wendy glad the :witch: has gone :happydance: not to be disrespectful but it seems like your sister is rather immature at times. You don't need the stress! 

Rachael I hope :witch: stays well away from you :hugs:

Well I really do feel like everythings on this cycle..which I know is ridiculous but just feel like throwing in the towel, which makes me sound very selfish but 3 pregnancies i've found out this week, none of which were planned. One of the girls told me right after she'd smoked 3 cigarettes that she was about 7 weeks and was definately getting tied after this one. The other was OH's cousin who he works with and just 2 weeks ago had said there was no chance they were having another (they are always on and off) and the other being his younger sister. :dohh: I had a little cry earlier..so feeling slightly better now, got a big cuppa tea and eastenders starting in a few minutes :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - I thought Harry Potter was FANTASTIC! I think it was the best movie they made. I thought they butchered most of the movies, compared to the books. But this one was good! And the fact the whole movie was in 3D was so awesome! 

Sorry to hear about all those pregnancies. I really don't think I would've been able to keep my mouth shut, especially with the smoking one. It really frustrates me how the people who don't want them, get them so easily. And the people who are trying so hard, it takes them forever. Massive :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still none the wiser :shrug:

Still having the odd bit of spotting :shrug: but AF isn't in full flow. Don't know what to make of it :wacko:


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael i'm going to be naughty and say... :test:...:blush:

Amy I didnt see in 3D, personally don't like to watch any films in 3D, but yes definately the best movie! And I struggled alot to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## MrsMM24

MAVS, I totally understand your not wanting to wait. I have been spotting for a little over 2 days and the doc said not to rush in as it happens in alot of pregs 7-16wks. I am just nervous you know. They sent lab slip because they believe it may be a UTI or infection soooo, again with the waiting.... results tomorrow and meds tomorrow if so. Its the if not that has me worried. GL to you! FXD all is well.


----------



## xarlenex

mrsmm fx'd its nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope it's nothing to worry about MrsMM

Arlene, I tested yesterday. BFN. Might test again in the morning. I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Carly, try not to worry too much. I still have odd cramps now and I bled early on and had cramps. They were so bad one day I was woken up at 5am with them. Hopefully you get the reassurance you need x

Rachael, I still have my fingers crossed for you x x

Arlene, huge :hugs: you are still well in Mrs and there is no throwing in the towel! PMA :hugs: I don't know how people can smoke when pregnant, I feel bad for not eating too healthily at the min. Ignore them all, you will get your :bfp: x x

Amy, enjoy tonight :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is ok, I can't see further back on my phone atm. I got my downs syndrome results through, 1 in 100000 chance of having it. Cheered me up a little today at least x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great news Emma!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

hey ladies.
So I called the doctor early this morning and they fit me into their schedule. I literally cried the whole drive there. And it took everything I had to not cry in the waiting room of the office, or while talking to the doctor. However I let some tears out after seeing beans flickering heartbeat, and being assured everything was ok. It was nice to not be made to feel stupid of crazy. I know they say cramping is normal, but I just felt like the world was crumbling around me. I am happy I have an incredible doctor who realizes how much conflicting information is on the internet. I really need to stick to talking to you ladies and thats all because all the other stuff out there makes you go bonkers. Sorry I have gone on and on about me.

I have read everyones post and will write more personal messages tomorrow. Just wanted to get what happened today out. Thank you all for all your kind words.


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - Yeah, we don't watch 3D things very often. It was a pain with the glasses, and after watching the over 2 hr movie in 3D was a little hard on the eyes. But I liked it! I'm sad the series is over too!

MrsMM - FXed it's nothing!

Emma - Such good news!!

Rachel - FXed for you; you could still be in it!

Carly - glad everything's okay!

Wendy, Adrienne, and everyone else 


AFM - well, the workout didn't go as planned. tried the 30 day shred, and it was too hard. So, I'm planning on working out tomorrow on my elliptical. The diet didn't go as planned either, as I found the leftover popcorn from the theater the night before. Ughhh. And I've been having such a down day too. I wish I could just feel like myself again.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy- That bike looks awesome, not my cup of tea but still really cool. I agree the US stinks when it comes to ultrasounds. Mainly its because of insurance but I feel it is unfair to new mothers. A girlfriend of mine didn't have any ultrasounds because her insurance didn't allow them unless there was a problem. So I guess I should feel lucky. 

Wendy- We would love to find out the gender. I hope bean won't be camera shy. We are getting a 4d ultrasound so doc said we would know for sure then. We are rooting for a boy but of course would be thrilled and happy no matter what as long as baby and me are healthy.

Arlene- Hearing about other BFP's is hard. Especially so many in such a short time. But your time will come, I just know it. I don't know if I have missed a post but I didn't see an update of what happened with positive OPK??

MrsMM- Thank you for understanding. I pray everything will be alright for you and your bean.

So all this talk about harry potter. I have only seen the first film but I would like to see this last one because it has been talked about so much and is supposed to be epic. I am glad some of you ladies got to enjoy it. Its always fun to have a nice night out. I hope I feel better this weekend so I can actually go out and do something. Today I will be working on school work so I will be at the computer most of the day. So I will check back in with you ladies later. Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Sorry I haven't been on much lately but there's been a lot going on over here, but I did want to update you ladies on my water ultrasound today. Well good news and bad news. Looks like I'm going to have to have minor surgery to get rid of 3 polyps in the uterine lining. The doctor seems to think that this is why I may not be able to get pregnant. The polyps are keeping the egg from attaching to the uterus. So bad news have to have surgery on Aug 15th. Good news is that this could fix my problem and I can be on my way for a BFP.

The ultrasound itself wasn't too bad. It was very similar to an HSG. I must say I am little more crampy this evening than I was with the HSG and I'm feeling a little bloated. (must be all that water they shot in my uterus LOL) So now I'm going to sleep in tomorrow and try to catch up on some much needed sleep. I hope all you ladies are doing well.

Carly glad everything is ok and I hope you're able to relax some.

MrsMM hope all is well with you and your little bean.

Rachael I've got fingers crossed for your BFP

Arlene hope Kyle is feeling better, and I know it's hard when it seems like everyone around you is getting their BFP, but don't worry I know yours is coming soon.

Emma hey energizer bunny I can't believe you are in second tri already. Woo Hoo!!

Amy sorry you're having a down day hope things start to look up tomorrow.

Wendy sorry old AF got you but glad your on to a new cycle. Let's call it a BFP cycle.

Hope all you other ladies out there are doing well. Take care!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am going to be trying as soon as I stop bleeding. : (

can you add me to the list??


----------



## Pinky12

hey 9babiesgone- welcome to the thread. Nice to see you on here :hugs:

Adrienne- I am so glad to here the news about the ultrasound. I am taking it as good news as the surgery will lead you to what you want. I know it is strange being in the second tri already. Get some well earned rest :hugs:

Carly- I am so glad that everything is ok. The internet can be a very bad place when your thinking the worse. Try and relax and take things easy as your little one will be doing plenty to your body over the next 8 months. Everyday I feel different and take each day as it comes. Good you start to feel better soon :hugs:

Arlene, I hope Kyle is feeling better and your not working too hard :hugs:

Amy- every credit to you on the exercise front. I have never got on with exercise, always seemed too much like hard work to me :haha: hope the pains have gone for you :hugs:

Rachael- hope you are feeling ok hun, you Amy and Wendy and on your :bfp: cycle this month! We will keep that horrible :witch: away from you all. 

Wendypops- I hope work clams down for you, you are missed on here. How is Scott getting on in his new position? :hugs:

Naomi- hope the bleeding is calming down for you now and you can join the other girls on their :bfp: cycle :hugs:

Sophie, Carron, Shona, Michelle and anyone else I have missed, we all miss you and hope you are doing well :hugs:

Well Lea decided not to go to her fs appointment as things are still messy at home. She is happy focusing on getting her career sorted out and doing her course. I think she has an English exam coming up as well. 

Well its now my 10th day in work and I am lost as to what day I am on :haha: I am looking forward to the weekend and some much needed rest which I may not get until Sunday at this point. My friend came over to sort a new door for Pips room last night and didnt manage it. He is coming back Saturday morning to finish it off and sort some electrics for me. It's nice for him to do it but I am so tired at the minute. 

Anyway, time for another day in the mad house!


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't work too hard Emma!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Adrienne- Sorry to hear about you having to have surgery, I pray everything goes well. FX'd that we will hear of a BFP soon. You must be feeling some sense of clarity and excitement.

Emma- You work too hard!! I hope you get some much needed rest this weekend. 

9babiesgone- Welcome to the thread. Lots of lovely ladies here!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

9babies, welcome to the thread. Sorry about your angels :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone! the welcomes feel good!!!


----------



## WendyJ

:wave: Hi all! So sorry I have been neglected all you lovely ladies, I have been so crazy busy it's unreal! But I will try and pop on later for a proper update.

I wonder if any of you girls can help me in the meantime. I got a letter from the hospital saying my results all came back negative for any sexually transmitted diseases and I am still immune from measles etc but it did say they detected a bit of thrush so get Canesten. Well I got the oral pill of canesten and swalled it at work sneakily so no one would see. It was only when I got home at lunch and went to throw out the box that I noticed it said in bold do not take if pregnant or trying to get pregnant :dohh: I re-read the letter from the hospital thinking why would they tell me to use this but in my rush reading it before work this morning I missed the word cream :dohh: Apparently it is safe the tablet isn't. I am now freaking out that i've majorly f*cked up :cry: Do any of you know why you are not meant to take it or what effects it has? I can't find anything by googling. Hopefully I will be ok as i'm only CD6 nowhere near ovulation. Ugh, i'm such an idiot! I didn't even know I had thrush! Never had it before and have had no symptoms of it :shrug: Oh well I best get back to work, I shall be back on later for a catch up :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy I honestly don't know, however I would imagine it should be fine consiering you've not yet ov'd :hugs:


----------



## Viola77

Hi all!! I know that I'm not around a lot (although i never really sign out bc of my cell) but I am totally freaking out about my cycle. Just need some people who understand!! most of you know that my chances of getting pregnanct are low because of my husband's situation BUT his testosterone levels have increased since then with the hormone therapy. The dr said it would take some time though.. So i'm expecting my normal cycle and now I am at 14 dpo according to FF and no AF BFN and I have no idea what is going on:-( I have been taking b6 50 mg on and off for a while & it never changed my cycle so i'm not sure if that's it....I NEVER have longer than a 10 day LP in all the months I have been charting but still no af??? Anyone have any advice or been through this?? thanks for listening well reading I appreciate it. 
Sorry for the rant 
:dust::dust: to all and welcome to the newbies!!!
xx, Michelle


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Michelle, lovely to see you back. I think this is one that needs time really. The B6 can do one of two things, it can either lengthen your luteal phase or lengthen your period so it may of done one of the two. Hang in there for a few more days and I am sure something will become clear for you :hugs:

Wendy, as for the pills, I am sure you will be fine for this stage in your cycle so don't worry about it too much. Hope work is calming down.

Anyway, I'm off for a nap lol x


----------



## disneybelle25

Hi ladies, sorry will have a proper catch up soon and dont mean to be selfish but really worried, my bleeding has gone a horribe browny black colour but seems to be heavier again and smells horrid sorry way too much tmi. Is this normal those ladies who have had an mc before?? or should i be getting myself seen by a doctor asap??


----------



## Rachael1981

I've not had a MC but I would suggest going to see your GP if you're concerned.


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Naomi, the change in colour is normal which brings along the smell. It is old blood that is finally coming through. I am not sure about it being heavier though. How long has it been heavier for. Each mc is different so its difficult to advise. If you are concerned about it try and contact somone about it. At least it will put your mind at ease hun :hugs: Hope your starting to feel better, we miss you :flower:

I hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Now .. let's try and catch up .. 

Carly - believe me, the bike isn' t my cup of tea either. I don't like it at all. But, if DH likes it, and as long as he's safe, he can ride it. Hopefully he'll spend less time on it when we have a baby. About the ultrasounds, that's what my doctor said. Cause most insurance companies only cover 1 ultrasound. And they do the gender/anatomy scan as the one. Frustrating , but I know now I'll have more than 1 scan, with my history. And go see Harry Potter! It's amazing!

Adrienne - Sorry that you'll be having surgery :hugs: But this could def open up for a BFP! 

Emma - yeahhh, I used to be super athletic. Played soccer (I think over there they call it football) for about 15 years. Basically from the age of 5 until 20. Plus, I worked out and everything. Now, esp with whats been going on, I've definitely slacked. Gained a lot of weight, am at the highest weight I've ever been. Hoping it brings upon a BFP if I lose a few pounds. Hope you get some rest soon!

9babiesgone - Sorry for your losses :hugs: Welcome to the thread!

Wendy - I'm sure being so early in your cycle, it can't do any harm. Dont stress too much!

Michelle - I'd give it a few more days too. Hopefully something happens for you :hugs:

Naomi - I would give your doctor a call. Can't hurt to ask anyways. Hope the bleeding stops soon and you can start feeling better :hugs:

And, AFM, not doing much. Hoping to ovulate within the next 10 days. Will start every other day BDing on Sunday. And OPKs on CD10 or CD12. Not sure which. 

I had to travel for work today. I got to the branch, and the branch manager asked "So, when are you due?" I played it off saying "What do you mean?" .. And he goes "Oh, I'm sorry, I thought I heard you were pregnant." ..... Yup, so apparently there's a rumor going around work that I'm pregnant. It was like a blow to the stomach. It's not even the fact that I'm not pregnant, I just hate saying "Nope, not pregnant." 

That's about it for me. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## WendyJ

Time for my catch up as promised :) Sorry i've not been on a lot, seriously sometimes you wonder why you have a holiday cause as soon as you go back to work you just get stressed and crazy busy and want another holiday! Seriously my whole desk has been covered in files and paperwork which i'm still working my way through, I have just the tiniest bit of space left to type! I took a pic of my desk yesterday and sent it to hubby and he couldn't believe it. Hopefully things will calm down soon but the now i'm just not finding any time to sneak on like I usually do :haha: When I get home i'm trying to tidy up and do all the noisy things I need to do before Scott heads to bed at 9.30pm - 10.00pm and of course when he's in bed I can't do much so end up having an early night too. But i'm making a point of coming on here tonight cause I miss you lovely ladies and wanted to catch up with you all :hugs:

Thanks for the comments about the tablet situation, I just majorly panicked! I googled galore earlier and some people say it can damage egg/baby but I know i'm not pregnant and haven't ovulated yet so hoping i'm ok, others say it causes your lady area to be more acidic which kills sperm but again it says on box that symptoms should be cured in a week so i'm assuming it will be out of my system by then before ovulation has occured. Really hoping so anyway! I'm a worry wart.

Right now on to you ladies:

*Rachael* So sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: She's a total cow! You were right about the CBFM though, today was CD6 for me and it didn't ask for a stick :happydance: It must now know I ovulate late so hopefully I will get away with only 10 sticks this cycle. We shall see! x

*Amy* Ugh, what a slap in the face you didn't need hun. Gossip just spreads like wild fire. Hopefully you will get another BFP soon and then you can enjoy telling people you have a little one growing inside you :flower: x

*Carly* So glad everything was alright hun, we've all done it though, google can be your worst nightmare! I'm like you although I would love a girl I think it would be nice to have boy 1st. We shall see though! Hopefully I can join you and Emma with a BFP soon. What kind of school work are you doing? Are you studying for something? x

*Adrienne* That's great news about your ultra sounds hun! :happydance: I know no-one wants to get surgery but it's just minor and it sounds to me like this could have been the root of your problems! It's great you don't have to wait too long either. You'll have your BFP in no time! :flower: x

*Arlene* Oh there is no offence taken hun! My sister is like Jekyl & Hyde. When she's nice she's the best sister ever, but when she's pissed off she's a right wee cow :haha: Hopefully she'll grow out of it one day! For now though as usual I have forgiven and forgotten. Till the next time she starts swearing at me anyway! Oh I wish you'd put up a ticker, I can never keep track of your cycle lol. What day are you on now? I'm really routing for you this month hun after that positive OPK. I would honestly be as happy as if it was my own BFP. You reallly deserve it. We all feel like throwing in the towel sometimes but I honestly believe we will all get our BFP's in the end :hugs: x

*MrsMM* Hope the spotting has stopped hun :hugs: What did your results come back as? x

*Emma* Thanks so much for the text yesterday hun, meant a lot to know I was being thought of :hugs: That's fab news about your downs syndrome results. I'm sure you going to have a happy and healthy baby and for some reason I am convinced you are having a girl even though you don't know yet :haha: I am honestly totally convinced so i'll be shocked if your told it's a boy at your next scan lol. Scott's doing not too bad actually, he is really enjoying the new job and seems to be coping ok with the sleeping. I think it's me that will take longer to get used to this :haha: Hope you're managing to get some rest in between all those hours of work x

*9babiesgone* Welcome to the thread hun, it's lovely to have you with us :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. You are one strong and inspirational lady to get through what you have done and i'm sure you will get your BFP for your 3rd forever baby very soon :hugs: x

*Michelle* Lovely to hear from you hun! You should come on more often :flower: Try not to worry about your cycle, you are either having a late AF which happens to us all from time to time (evil witch!) or you've got a wee bean in there hiding at the moment. Fingers crossed it's the latter! Give it a couple of more days and if no AF try another test. Good luck! x

*Naomi* Sorry you're still bleeding hun, I really hoped it would have stopped by now. Black is just old blood that's taken it's time coming out so don't worry about that, I had some this last AF on the very last day. I'm not sure about the smell though as I know it can be a sign of infection. If you're worried give your doctor a call, that's what our tax pays them for :hugs: x

Well this has taken me nearly two hours lol, so I guess I should get off to bed! Not much else to report my end anyway, CD6 and waiting to ovulate. Will probably have another week to go yet. Hope everyone is well, speak to you all soon :flower: x

(Wow that was a marathan post! :haha:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks wendy and tweak!!! I am hoping this is the final try at my 3rd baby and i Hope it works this time!! just can not wait till i stop bleeding


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Not much new going on today just doing the usual errands before I have to go back to work on Friday.

9babiesgone Welcome to the thread, sorry about your losses but I hope your next BFP will be your forever baby.

Rachael, sorry the stupid witch go you. I hope this cycle is it for you.

Wendy I wouldn't worry too much about the pill. You're early in your cycle and you only took one pill so that should be out of your system in no time.

Naomi, I hope your bleeding stops soon. If you're concerned about what's been going on I would phone your doctor just to have some peace of mind. Again I hope you feel better soon.

Amy sorry about the comment from the person working at the branch. I know that's the last thing you need. Sending big hugs to ya.

Michelle glad to hear from you. I would wait a couple of days and see what happens the b vitamins may have just caused your cycle to be a bit different or you could have a BFP that's just not showing it's face yet. Either way you should have some sort of an answer in a few days. I hope it the BFP answer. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Emma glad to see you're getting some naps in there. You and the little one need the rest.

And to all the other lovely ladies out there I hope you are well and having a great day and night. Take care.


----------



## xarlenex

I wish I had time for a proper post, but I don't, i'm currently doing this while trying to sort my hair :dohh: I needed to rant though, hope you ladies don't mind. So my oh had to call his cousin regarding a job at work the other day and as the call was ended he said "Oh I hear a congratulations is in order.." and to which he said "you mean commiserations.." :growlmad: what a bloody selfish b*****d!! Hes old enough and already has one "mistake" if it was such a bad thing to happen why not prevent it! Thing is, him and his gf have not long got back together..they are always on and off and she seems slightly psycho and we're 99% sure its because she knew his younger sister was pregnant and was jealous. Children are not play toys for when you feel like it. :hissy:

Thanks, i'm done..Sorry had to get it out x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy i'm 10dpo with leaky boobs again. I don't want leaky boobs unless its a good reason!! I havent got a ticker purely for my sanity :lol: sorry.

9babiesgone welcome to the thread :) hope you have your sticky bean soon :hugs: 

Naomi sorry your still going through this, really hope you can get back to normal soon :hugs:

I will reply better later when OH is out at cadets xx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy- Sorry about the rumor at work. That must not have been easy to deal with, but it sounds like you handled in a very classy way, not all women would of been able to, myself included.

Wendy- Like all the ladies say, dont worry about the tablet, it will be out of your system in plenty of time for you to try this cycle. I am working on my bachelors degree. I went to community college for a few years and when I transferred to university I lost a lot of credits and almost had to start over again. I am hoping to be done in the next 1 1/2 yrs.

Michelle- I agree with Wendy, if AF doesn't show ugly head then test again in a few days. FXed for a BFP!!!

Emma- You need to work on getting MORE rest for you and your bean!!

Naomi- after everything you have gone through if you have any concerns you should contact your doctor. Even if they can just give you something for some relief it could be worth it. 

9babiesgone- Sorry I don't know your proper name. But I am wishing you luck in completing your family! 

Rachael- sorry about the ugly, evil, witch :witch:She better stay away next cylce!!!!

Arlene- Please feel free to rant as much as you like!! I am sorry you have to be around selfish people like that. It is a shame that some people dont realize the giant gift they have been given. We also found out this past weekend another friend of ours is expecting in January. And to be honest if I wasn't preggo I probably would of lost it. So you have all the right to be upset.

Well ladies. Glad I took the time to catch up, and read everyones postings. I plan to get some cleaning done around the house today. And make a pot of soup. I made a pot of chicken soup yesterday thinking it would last more than a day, because my husband doesn't usually like soup. But he loved the soup I made and ate two giant bowls. So tonight I will be making beef barley. I have been feeling much better the last couple of days. It seems symptoms are starting to fade a little bit. Which of course makes me a tad nervous but I think it is normal, or so I have read. Anyone have any thoughts let me know. I go see the doctor august 11th so between now and then as long as I don't have any bleeding I am not going to panick or be a worry wart. I hope all you lovely ladies have good days.


----------



## disneybelle25

:hugs:OK so here goes my update and catch up, well catch up of the last few pages if I go too far back I'll be here all say its been that long:blush:

well I went to the hospital this morning and they gave me another scan, good job too. Theres good and bad news. The bad news is the medical management didn't work and the sac is sitting on my cervix in the form of a large blood clot, hence the bleeding and the smell. I have to go back tomorrow for another round of tablets to be inserted to help get rid of it, they dont want to do a d and c for some reason. The good but odd news is that they could see on my scan that my left ovary is preparing an egg as it was really active so it seems that once this clot has gone my body will hopefully get back to normal quite quickly, although I am learning with me that my body rarely does what it is supposed to. The hospital have taken full responsibility as they didn't explain to me fully what was supposed to happen and so when I saw the tablets come away I thought that was normal and they had been telling me for 2 weeks that bleeding was normal so noone had checked sooner but they have been lovely and really supportive with all my tears this morning. I can say with some confidence that by next Friday I should only be spotting.

mavsprtynpink glad your symptoms are starting to ease up a little, mmm home made soup, yum!!

Thanks arlene, I love the support on here, hope you are OK:flower: seems so unfair doesn't it when we are crying out for that bfp and other people who dont even seem to want it get one by clicking their bloody fingers, I'm in the same boat with my cousin, she wasn't even trying they were just not careful one evening and boom, she is pregnant a week ahead of what I should have been:growlmad:

Carly glad everything went well:flower:

9babiesgone, welcome to the thread hun:hugs: everyone is just lovely on here!!

adrienne hope all goes well, like wendy said, hopefully this will sort things out for you:flower:

wendy, its OK to worry, but sounds like things will be OK by the time you ov:hugs: I know what you mean about work, I came back from being off and didn't know what had hit me!! It' s mad!! 

emma, so glad all your news is good news hun, so glad pip is doing well:flower: make sure you get plenty of rest though and don't overwork, although I know its hard not to do that too lol!!!

amy, I'm so so sorry that happened to you, that really sucks:growlmad: You would think people would wait til you said something before they comment, its so easy to get it wrong!! I'm sure we will get our bfp's soon though and then you can say "why yes I am pregnant":hugs:

OK I know I probably haven't got everyone but I'm sending :hugs: out to you all!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks disney!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne just read about your surgery, sorry to hear this is what you have to do but fx'd it gets you your bfp :) :hugs:

Naomi.. I can't believe you've had to suffer this long. Hopefully after tomorrow you'll see the light at the end of the tunnel :hugs:

Soo yes I am symptom spotting, but I cant help it :dohh: over the past 2 days my breasts have gradually became heavier and now achey at the sides, no i'm not prodding them :haha: Its very noticable, like today was I was carrying stock and it was pressing against them and they were throbbing like mad! I usually get sore boobs right after O for a few days but I didn't have that this cycle. Fx'd eh!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Arlene, fingers crossed for you :hugs: no you are not symptom spotting at all :haha: I am very impressed with your patience though. How is Kyle doing? Has he got better now? I would not of been able to keep my mouth shut with your friend!! How infuriating! It did make me angry when I read it, people like that should be educated on contraception!!

Amy, I am so sorry to hear what has happened. Its not nice it being prolonged. Hopefully it will all be sorted for you soon enough. I am trying not to do too much but its a bit diffcult with all the chaos going on at work. I am spending plenty of time resting at home.

Carly, dont worry too much about symptoms, everyone is completely different with what they get and what they dont. To be honest my symptoms change daily which is irritating!! Ooh the soup sounds yummy!!

Adrienne, nice to see you dont have much going on for once. You sure do lead a busy life. Hope you are ok and relaxing at the minute :hugs:

Wendypops, Its no problem. I was worried about you not being about so was just checking my Auntie Wendy was ok :hugs: Both Gavin and I are hoping to have a little girl as well. Obviously I would be happy for a boy but have always wanted a girl first. I am glad that Scott is enjoying his new job and dealing with his hours. I have been doing shorter hours this week but I am tired from working all weekend. Although I filled in my overtime form today and will be getting £400 for it, so that made me happy lol

Well ladoes that is it for me now, sorry if I missed anyone out but I am shattered and have had a banging head ache all day. Work has kicked up a few problems for me and then had a bit of shocking news about a friend so my head is a bit all over the place.

Time for bed for me. Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Yep emma kyle is better now thanks! We took him to the cinema tonight for the first time. I always felt he was too young before now but Cars 2 was released tonight and he loves the first so we thought we'd try him and it went great! He sat no problem with his popcorn and sweets and was fascinated by this huge screen :haha: I hope everything settles at work and whatever the situation with the friend get betters :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I still can not try yet. uggh bleeding needs to stop


----------



## Buster1

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone and wish you all a good weekend. I'm on another trip so I won't be able post properly til I get home. Its been tough as my grandmother has taken a turn for the worst and I don't think she is going to be with us for much longer. I just hope I get to see her beforeshe is too weak to recognize me. This has been a tough week between finding out I need surgery to my grandmother's condition getting worse its kind of been a sucky week. Sorry to bring you ladies down again I hope you ladies have a good weekend and I'll talk to you all soon.


----------



## disneybelle25

O hun I'm so sorry about your nan, that is just awful sending big :hugs:

well bugger this now going in for a d and c on monday as they don't want to give me the tablets anymore! I went mad in the hospital as I just couldn't cope with anymore. Basically I have picked up an infection as the clot that has been sitting on my cervix has been there too long and they said if the tablets didn't work the first time round then chances are they wont work second time round. So I'm booked in for Monday morning and I swear if that doesn't work I'll lose the plot!!

Hope your ok emma:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think it stopped. yay!! maybe I can start trying again. Hope I ovulate in the next week.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Naomi- FX'd everything goes as planned on Monday. Big :hugs: to you. Hope your feeling better in no time.

Arlene- Glad to hear things went well with Kyle at the Cinema. That must of been such a blast for him. How was Cars 2, the first one is really cute, and I wont lie I love animated films.

9babiesgone- Let us know how things go next week. Wishing you all the best on trying again!

Emma- I imagine it is irritating. I was so excited about my soup and it tasted so good, and then I barely made it to the kitchen sick before I lost my lunch. I have yet to go a whole week without losing at least one meal. TMI I know but I am trying to embrace it all, because I only get to be pregnant with this baby once.

Buster- I am so sorry I can't remember your name. I feel awful. But I am so sorry to hear about your grammy. I hope you are able to see her again. Have safe travels, and we will hear from you soon.

Well ladies the weekend begins. I must say I love mondays because it begins a new week for me. This monday I will be 8 weeks. I know thats still not very far along, but I am so hopeful and so excited. And also my favorite television show is on mondays. On ABC family its called secret life of the american teenager. Its soooo juicy!!! Not sure what my husband has in mind for the weekend. I want to go look at new phones since I am able to get one in a few weeks, but well see what he thinks. Well I wish you all pleasant weekends!! Check in later ladies...


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

Can I rejoin this group ladies?

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - sorry to hear about your grandmother :( I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Naomi - I'll be thinking of you Monday :hugs: Make sure to get plenty of rest after the D&C/ERPC. 

MrsMM - I'm soo sorry for you loss :( I'm glad you'll be trying again soon :hugs:

Carly - I love Secret Life!! Although, it has been very hard for me to watch it lately. When she lost the baby, I broke down in tears. Needless to say, that was before my 2nd loss, and I watched it again after and broke down in even more tears. Soo, what do you think will happen with Ben/Adrian and Amy/Ricky?

Hope everyone else is well? 

I'm at my ILs right now, watching my nieces and nephew. Long story, but MIL had to go to a memorial service, and my SIL couldn't come back up and watch her kids. Soo, being the good DIL I came over. Got 3 loads of laundry done as well. Thankfully, today's the last day of our heat wave. It's been in the high 90s every day at the end of the week. I think it even got into the 100s yesterday. Yuck! Oh well. Ovulation is soon around the corner I hope. Starting every other day BDing Sunday! Woohoo!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am on the right track. tonight i bd, and hopefully in the next week I ovulate. it says on my ovulation calendar I might ovulate on monday, but those internet thingys are never as good as a good ole pee on a stick ovulation test.


so I need to go buy some.


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! How are we all doing? Things are good here. It's been a gorgeous sunny day today so been out a wee country drive with hubby and stopped for some dinner. It's been nice. CD9 today so still got a week till ovulation, wish it would hurry up! Wish we ovulated every week :haha: I should be able to get on a bit more next week as there is no one on holiday from work, phew! It's just been a nightmare lately.

Anyway, time for a catch up!

*9babiesgone* Sorry to hear your still bleeding hun, hopefully it will calm down soon. Hope you don't mind me asking but what's your name? Feels a bit impersonal using your user name all the time :flower: x

*Adrienne* So sorry to hear about your gran hun, hopefully you can get to see her once your shift is over :hugs: Don't apologise about bringing the thread down, we are all hear for you hun :flower: x

*Arlene* What a jerk your OH's cousin is! I'm sure his child will feel wonderful when they're an adult and learn they were spoken of in that way :grr: Makes your blood boil! You did give me a giggle talking about your leaky boobs though :haha: Hopefully they are for a reason! When you testing lady?? Got everything crossed for you! x

*Carly* Symptoms come and go hun, you shouldn't have any need to worry. From what I know most ladies have symptoms the first couple of months of pregnancy then things calm down for the middle part then nearing the end you get more tired and feel more. Just try and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs: x

*Naomi* Aww hun i'm so sorry to hear everything you've been going through :hugs: The doctors should have been checking up on you. I did think infection when you said about the smell. Hopefully by next week everything will be over and you can start getting your body back to normal, big hugs your way x 

*Emma* £400 overtime! wowza! You're in the money lol. I'm sure that will come in handy for you hun. Have you bought anything else for your nursery? Oh guess who I had a dream about the other night :haha: I said to Scott why is that the second time i've dreamt about Emma when i've never even met her! haha. They are always bazarre dreams too! This time you were on a girly holiday with me and my girl friends, you were pregnant with pippin but decided to tell me on holiday you were a lesbian :rofl: I honestly don't know what goes on inside my head! haha. Thought i'd give you a giggle anyway! Don't know what happened with your friend hun but hopefully everything's alright :hugs: x

*MrsMM* I am so so sorry hun :hugs: I am truly gutted for you. I prayed everything would be alright. You are one strong lady and you are doing the right thing. Take a little time and then get back to trying in August. You both deserve another child. Do you mind if I call you by your first name? Is it LaShay or Maia? Don't want to call you by your wife's name :haha: And of course you can rejoin our group hun, you are more than welcome in here :flower: x

*Amy* Ooh I take it hubby is happy to go along with the bding plan? :happydance: We can do it this month hun, I know it! Hope the kids are behaving themselves x

Well I shall head off for now. Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend :flower: x


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the kind words everyone it really means a lot.

Mrsmm so sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you. 

Naomi I'm sorry that you have to go through all of this. I hope that your procedure goes well on Monday and that this can all be over soon so that you can get back to ttc.

9babiesgone glad the bleeding has stopped and that you're back on the ttc train. Good luck!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

WendyJ said:


> Evening all! How are we all doing? Things are good here. It's been a gorgeous sunny day today so been out a wee country drive with hubby and stopped for some dinner. It's been nice. CD9 today so still got a week till ovulation, wish it would hurry up! Wish we ovulated every week :haha: I should be able to get on a bit more next week as there is no one on holiday from work, phew! It's just been a nightmare lately.
> 
> Anyway, time for a catch up!
> 
> *9babiesgone* Sorry to hear your still bleeding hun, hopefully it will calm down soon. Hope you don't mind me asking but what's your name? Feels a bit impersonal using your user name all the time :flower: x
> 
> *Adrienne* So sorry to hear about your gran hun, hopefully you can get to see her once your shift is over :hugs: Don't apologise about bringing the thread down, we are all hear for you hun :flower: x
> 
> *Arlene* What a jerk your OH's cousin is! I'm sure his child will feel wonderful when they're an adult and learn they were spoken of in that way :grr: Makes your blood boil! You did give me a giggle talking about your leaky boobs though :haha: Hopefully they are for a reason! When you testing lady?? Got everything crossed for you! x
> 
> *Carly* Symptoms come and go hun, you shouldn't have any need to worry. From what I know most ladies have symptoms the first couple of months of pregnancy then things calm down for the middle part then nearing the end you get more tired and feel more. Just try and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs: x
> 
> *Naomi* Aww hun i'm so sorry to hear everything you've been going through :hugs: The doctors should have been checking up on you. I did think infection when you said about the smell. Hopefully by next week everything will be over and you can start getting your body back to normal, big hugs your way x
> 
> *Emma* £400 overtime! wowza! You're in the money lol. I'm sure that will come in handy for you hun. Have you bought anything else for your nursery? Oh guess who I had a dream about the other night :haha: I said to Scott why is that the second time i've dreamt about Emma when i've never even met her! haha. They are always bazarre dreams too! This time you were on a girly holiday with me and my girl friends, you were pregnant with pippin but decided to tell me on holiday you were a lesbian :rofl: I honestly don't know what goes on inside my head! haha. Thought i'd give you a giggle anyway! Don't know what happened with your friend hun but hopefully everything's alright :hugs: x
> 
> *MrsMM* I am so so sorry hun :hugs: I am truly gutted for you. I prayed everything would be alright. You are one strong lady and you are doing the right thing. Take a little time and then get back to trying in August. You both deserve another child. Do you mind if I call you by your first name? Is it LaShay or Maia? Don't want to call you by your wife's name :haha: And of course you can rejoin our group hun, you are more than welcome in here :flower: x
> 
> *Amy* Ooh I take it hubby is happy to go along with the bding plan? :happydance: We can do it this month hun, I know it! Hope the kids are behaving themselves x
> 
> Well I shall head off for now. Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend :flower: x

I dont usually give out my name, but my name is shana.

I hope I really get more better news. my bleeding has returned. I am geting very irritated. with it.


----------



## WendyJ

*Shana* No problem hun, we all know each other's names on here, makes it feel a bit more personal that way :flower: So sorry to hear the bleeding has returned. How long has that been now? Does it usually last this long? x


----------



## Rachael1981

MrsMM - I've said it in the Dragons thread, but I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Wendy, has the CBFM asked you for a stick yet? I'll be CD6 tomorrow and praying it doesn't ask me :haha:


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne, dont worry about bringing us down, we're here to help each other through tives like these. I really hope you manage to see her soon, you are such a strong lady to deal with everything that has been put to you lately :hugs:

Naomi its really not fair on you that it has came to this, after all you did seek help and these 'professionals' kept telling you it was normal :( I hope everything goes well on monday and you can start to move on :hugs:

Carly he did love it. And I loved it more :dohh: This new one is far more adult orientated than the last, the story line is very James Bond and way too detailed for kids to fully understand. It is very enjoyable and I definately recommend it :)

mrsmm I am truely sorry to hear your little one has grown wings :hugs: you are more than welcome here.

Amy, sure you don't want to come over here and do my washing? :haha: what a great daughter in law you are! Ov soon :happydance: hope your getting plenty :sex: in!

Wendy I tested at 10dpo if I remember correctly..bfn! But, I do not its early and not to get down about it. Sounds like you had a nice day, its good to have a bit of sunshine our way! I've heard its to be warmer tomorrow, typical, I'm working! Did consider trying to find cover but Kyle is at his dads and OH is on stand by so i'm as well making pennies.

Shana (if you would rather your user name, let me know!) i'm sorry to hear your bleeding has returned :( hopefully your body gets back to normal soon for you :hugs:

Okay so some more symptom spotting :rofl: me and OH went out for dinner and during the meal I start feeling some really obvious pains, they weren't cramps..can't really describe it. Anyway, after dinner we got home and I went to the loo and when wiping seen some blood streaked cm. There wasn't much but it was noticeable and nothing since. Interesting! :lol: I will be testing wednesday morning if AF isn't here on tuesday, can't face another bfn.


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Yeah it has! But today was the 1st day it asked so that's 3 days later than last month! I'm still not sure if 10 sticks will be enough seeing as I didn't ovulate till CD18 last month but i'm hoping lol x

*Arlene* Yeah that was early so we can discount that test :haha: You are having some good symptoms so I really hope this is it! Can't wait to find out on Wednesday x

Well i'm rather confused. Just went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a smear of pink watery dicharge! :saywhat: I'm only CD9, it's not ovulation or AF time :shrug: x


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I thought I would come and say hi and ask if I can join this thread?
I am determined to have a 2012 baby. I wish everyone lots of luck and i'm spreading :dust: everywhere.
Now, I will go back some pages and try to get to know everyone and see what's going on.


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> MrsMM - I've said it in the Dragons thread, but I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Wendy, has the CBFM asked you for a stick yet? I'll be CD6 tomorrow and praying it doesn't ask me :haha:

I know you weren't talking to me, but it's my second cycle using the cbfm and i'm on cd6. It hasn't asked me to test today like it did the first time I used it.


----------



## xarlenex

Welcome SLH..:wave: You are more than welcome here :)

Wendy..did you partake in any vigorous activity? :lol: I hope I get to wednesday with no visitors!

Well I checked cm near my cervix this morning and rather than it be blood streaked there was a little brown cm. (sorry if tmi!) 
Oh I found another hernia whilst I was sleeping last night. I was wakening regularly and everytime my hand was over it, so had a feel around the area this morning and found a hernia that is (from what I remember) about half an inch bigger than my last. I don't know if that would have anything to do with the pain i'm having during sex..I don't think so though. Back to the doctors for me tomorrow. Work just now, joys! 

Enjoy your sunday everyone :)


----------



## WendyJ

Hi *SLH*! You are more than welcome to join, lovely to have you with us :flower: Tell us a bit about yourself x

*Arlene* No I haven't had any activity at all in the last week! Thought I had better avoid it until that tablet I took had done its job. I haven't been checking my cervix either so no idea what the pink discharge was about :shrug: My body pisses me off lol. Anyway, i've never had a hernia, what treatment do you get for it? What a pain! Let us know how it goes at the doctor x

Well I'm up mega early for a Sunday and i'm knackered. I'm tempting to go to back to bed but I really shouldn't. Got up at 7.45am when my alarm went off to take temp etc and decided I should really get on with washing etc when the weather is so nice so that's my plans. Hubby is still at work, he'll be back about half 11 so I can get some lunch sorted too before he goes for a sleep. I'm still not used to his new hours, I miss him when he's not around, but we'll get used to them. Right speak to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy, its an operation unfortunately. Which very may well have to put tcc on hold if af shows this cycle till I have the operation. I don't know if I'd wanted to risk it becoming strangulated during pregnancy, as you can imagine I'm not a happy bunny about this :(


----------



## WendyJ

xarlenex said:


> Wendy, its an operation unfortunately. Which very may well have to put tcc on hold if af shows this cycle till I have the operation. I don't know if I'd wanted to risk it becoming strangulated during pregnancy, as you can imagine I'm not a happy bunny about this :(

Aww no *Arlene* that sucks :( Is it an operation that can be done quite quickly? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene that sucks :hugs:

Welcome SLH.

Wendy, it hasn't asked me for a stick :happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

Afternoon all,
Thanks for all the support, I am pretty tired of it all and I don't feel very well cared for but looking forward to it being this time tomorrow and being hopefully in recovery with this whole mess behind me.

*MrsMM*I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: there really is nothing anyone can say but it sounds like your looking forward and that is the best thing to do:hugs:

O *arlene* that doesn't sound good, hopefully you can get it sorted with the operation and be back to ttc asap, life can be so frustrating at times. I hope they can do the op as soon as possible

Welcome *SLH*!

Hi *shana* sorry to hear your bleeding is back, I can imagine you are frustrated. They have said to me it might take my body a while to return to normal cycles, this whole ttc thing can be so hard!

Wow *amy* that is HOT!! Dont think I would cope with that very well!!

*Wendy* hope your body stops confusing you soon!! You were up early for a Sunday!! Hope you get used to your hubbys new work routine, I'm sure it will fall into place soon

big :hugs: to everyone I have missed!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy- I cried so hard for adrian and ben, they actually made it seem real, my husband kept telling me hunny I know its sad but they didn't actually lose their baby. I think shes gone a little crazy, which I understand, I think I would need to be put in a mental ward if that happened to me. I hope that Ben and her can work things out and grow stronger together and make their marriage work. I don't think it would be good for them to split and her to run back to Ricky. I think Ricky and Amy need to be together for John, and I love Ricky and Amy together, he is normal and kind when he is with her. I started watching the first season and was like wow he was kind of creepy back then. All the characters have changed sooo much. So glad I found another STOLAT fan!!! 

MrsMM-I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Know you always have a safe and welcoming place here with us ladies. I wish you and your wife the best when you decide to try again.

Adrienne- Again sorry about your grammy. Never feel as if you are bringing the thread down. We are all here to bring each other down and up whenever each other needs it. Sending hugs and love you and your families way!

Shana- Sorry to hear your bleeding started up again. Hopefully it will go away soon, and you can get back to POAS. FX'd for you!!

Arlene- Can't wait to hear about a your test if you end up taking one. The hernia OUCH!! I hope it isn't as bad as you think it could be. 

Wendy- Thanks for the encouragement. I think my symptoms were just changing. Because now my breasts are so tender its not even funny. And I have SMALL breasts and well they aren't so small right now. Growing up my breasts were so small people called me cone boobs. Well no more cone boobs over here. LOL. Sorry if TMI. Also hope work gets better for you. I know its hard when co workers are on vacation.

SLH- everyone is welcome here!! Baby dust to you!! FX'd and wishing you the best!!

Rachael- glad it didn't ask you for a stick, it must be getting to know your cycle a little better. 

Well ladies. Its Sunday and I am awake WAYYYY to early. But I have school work to complete, and finance isn't my strong point. My husband is already up and outside cleaning the cars so atleast its quiet in the house. Well I hope you all have a lovely Sunday. It was good catching up.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi guys, sorry I have not been on for a little but its time for a catch up :flower:

*Arlene- *I am so glad Kyle is feeling better. It is amasing how well behaved little ones are at the cinema! We took one of my nephews last year and he loved it! I am looking forward to seeing cars 2 as I loved the first one! I still have my fingers crossed for you for this month. Sorry to hear about the hernia :(
*
Adrienne-* So sorry to hear about your nan. Hopefully you will be back in tome to see her. My thoughts are with you :hugs:

*Naomi-* What are they like!! I bet your are well anoyed with them. Fingers crossed for Monday for you. I am not surprised that you dont feel well cared for, I would be fuming with them right now! Hopefully you will be able to able to get to move on soon enough. We are all here for you :hugs:
*
Carly-* I cant embrace what my pregnancy has thrown at me at the minute with the eating sides of things. After 6 weeks of either barely being able to eat or eating limited food I am a little fed up. Don't get me wrong its improving but not being able to eat a sandwich is annoying and the only soup I can stomach is tomato so my lunch for work is limited. I am optimistic things will improve soon though. Happy 8 weeks for tomorrow :happydance:

*Rachael- *Fingers crossed you dont have to use 20 sticks this cycle again! They can be so expensive to buy. Each month I would hold back from getting them just in case :haha: Just saw on your fb your feeling icky?! Hope you start feeling better soon. Glad to see Holly is helping out :hugs:

*MrsMM24-* So sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you and your partner :hugs:

*Amy-* What a good daughter in law you are. I wouldn't dare do my mother in laws laundry as she would probably tell me I had done it all wrong :haha: She is a creature of habit and therefore likes things done her way. Do you fancy coming to mine for a bit and doing my laundry :D 

*Wendypops-* It was a beautiful day here yesterday as well. I am glad you utilised it though. I spent the day in clearing up after the hubby and his mate thinking it was clever to sand down doors inside the house!! I was not happy when I got back to find the place covered in sawdust! No I haven't bought anything else for the nursery as I had been waiting for the doors to be sorted on the nursery door. That was done yesterday so I will have to wait until after next weekend to do anything else as Gavins nephew is staying over next saturday night. What are you like, another dream about me :haha: 

*Shana-* so sorry to hear that your body is messing you about :hugs:

*SLH-* Welcome to the thread hun :hugs:

*Hope all the other ladies are ok *

Well ladies I am slightly stressed at the minute due to random things going on!! Found out the other night that a friend of ours was basically stealing from the compnay he was part owner of. It is the racing that my hubby and friend do that I bake cakes for and basically some of the drives pay cash in had to him as they have known him for about 18 years and he has been pocketing the money for 3 years!! I really dont know what to think. Obviously I am shocked but he never did anything to directly affect myself and Gavin. His Mrs didn't know a thing and if it wasn't for financial ties, would of left him. He has just had to sell his car to pay off the money he owes and is complaining about it on fb, he doesnt know who knows about it but that part makes me angry! He would still have his car if he didnt pocket the money. Out it this way, between now and October he would of got over £1000 off one couple alone!! :growlmad:

The other thing that is frustrating me is my poor little pussy cat. The other day I noticed some fur sticking out of place on her. I pulled it and there was a scab on the end (sorry a bit grusome!) Then yesterday we noticed that on her chest she had a small circle with no fur at all but there were scabs on her skin. She has 2 different spots now where she is pulling her fur out because of where the scabs are. I have read up on it and people are saying because cats like to clean she will constantly groom it and pull out he fur. She did this last year on her belly and lost her fur which hasn't grown back right so I am concerned she is going to do this again. I am going to take her to the vets tomorrow and hopefully he will be able to give her a cone or something to stop her doing it. But for the time being I am on cat sitting duties to make sure she doesnt make it worse!!

As for the rest of Emma's world, spent all day yesterday watching 2 doors get sorted in the house and was cleaning up all the mess that was made. Could of thought of better things to do on my 1st day off in 2 weeks but had to be done! Then we took the friend that did the doors and his Mrs out for tea as a thank you which was nice but I was shattered from all the activities in the day. Today I have been up way too early. Done 3 loads of washing, food shopping, made soup and was going to bake something but have my friend here who is turning the electrics off soon so thought better not start doing that! And it has just taken 3 hours to get this post up thanks to them turning off the power to the internet!!

Anyway, I only have a 3 day week at work ahead so I am trying to think positive for this week at least


----------



## xarlenex

Emma sorry to hear about your friend doing that. We recently found out 2 women we were working with were stealing money too and its just shocking :nope: I hope you get something to stop your cat pulling at her fur. Sounds like you've had a right busy day and deserve a sit down misses :)

Carly thanks! I an begginning to be very doubtful that i'll be taking a test wednesday with my luck lately though!

Naomi I will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Wendy it just depends on the waiting list and urgency after they diagnose which kind of hernia it is. Although I think with the nature of my job it might get pushing along quicker. You really should not be heavy lifting or straining because of the risk of strangulation to the hernia but that would mean I couldnt do my job as i'm constantly doing these things. When I had it before I wasn't working and still at school, couldn't take part in PE and I waited around 4 months :(

Oh I bought a high chair! I did get it for my mother in laws step daughter as she's just had a baby but she decided to put it up her loft for us :dohh: It was originally £30 and I found it in our warehouse, scanned it and it was deleted stock down to £6.25. I got that one and went for the other today and it was down again to £3.10... absolute bargain! :lol:
I'm going to have dinner and go for a nice work around our loch with one of my friends :)

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, that's awful! I hat theives :nope:

Arlene, enjoy your walk.

Yep, I've been icky today. OH has nicely given me his cold, and I woke up really achey and my throat is killing me, so I've spent the day either on the sofa or in bed whilst OH was at his Mum's with Holly and cat hugs :)

Hoping my CBFM sticks arrive tomorrow, but knowing my luck the post man will turn up whilst I'm at the doctors and I'll miss them :wacko:

Also got to order a tent when OH gets the money for me as we've decided we're going to go camping for a weekend once the school holidays are over. Found a lovely campsite in Northumberland and I'm really looking forward to it :D


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael I love camping! Just nows a great time to buy a tent as well because alot of places (up here anyway) already have their sales on :) We're going camping again in 2 weeks, can't wait :)

So my doctors line is open and im prepared to be sat here anywere up to an hour! Joys! Really should already be in work..:dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Everywhere I've looked there are sales on Arlene :thumbup:

Buying now too as when I went to Reading Festival in 2009 it was next to impossible to buy a decent tent at the end of August, so I want to get it now whilst they're still in stock and on sale :thumbup:

Hope you got a doctors appointment!


----------



## xarlenex

I got my appointment, just out. I'm being referred to the surgeon for the hernia and the gyno for everything else. I'm having pain and bleeding during/after sex again, she had a look and says the tissue that should be inside my cervix I have outside, its thinner that normal and is easily irritated so the bleeding might be coming from that but the pain isn't normal. Just have to wait now!

Hope you feel better rachael and everyone else is having a good monday! Xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! How are we all today? 

*Rachael* Yey! So glad it's not asking you for sticks, you ovulated later than me last month so hopefully it wont ask you for one for a while. How you feeling today? A bit better I hope x

*Naomi* Good luck for today hun, thinking of you :hugs: x

*Carly* I bet your hubby is loving the none cone boobs! :haha: I have a big chest already so if I end up preggers I'll no doubt look like Dolly Parton!! :rofl: Hope you managed to get your school work done x

*Emma* Wow, that's a big shock about your friend. You think you know someone eh? I hope he's learnt his lesson and doesn't do anything so stupid again. His poor wife must feel pretty humiliated by it all. :happydance: for the 3 day work week! That sounds more like it. What will be your official maternity leave date? x

*Arlene* Oh hun, you're going through it at the mo. Hopefully your referrals will be quick and you can get everything sorted out ASAP :hugs: What a bargain with the high chair though! Wish I could see things at that price here! x

Well I best get on. Not much happening with me, I was out weeding the garden yesterday and it's not agreed with me! It set my hayfever off which was bad enough but I honestly feel like i've done a session at the gym! The back of my thighs are killing me and i'm walking like i've shit myself :haha: To top it off last night I got sun stroke as it was so hot outside so I was in bed at 6.30pm with a throbbing headache, sore eyes and constant feeling of sick. Some nurofen and a sleep till 8.00am this morning did the trick to fix it though! Anyway, I shall be back on later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm feeling better cold wise, the runny nose has started so I feel less congested.

Just been to the doctors and been told they won't do any tests whatsoever until I've been trying for 2 years. Made me feel stupid for going in to see her and basically said it's sods law it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## xarlenex

Rachael I know most doctors won't do anything till at least a year, because it is normal for it to take up to a year to conceive but two years is a bit steep! 

Hope you can take it easy today wendy :) xx


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* That's crazy! Both my doctor and the fertility specialist at the hospital both told me you only wait a year before help so I don't understand why you have to wait 2. How long have you been trying now? x

Thanks *Arlene*, it's definitely better than it has been and i'm going out for dinner tonight with a friend so that should help me unwind a bit x


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene- Hopefully the appointments will come soon enough. :hugs: What a bargain that high chair was!! I think you would struggle to get one second hand at that price! I did have a sit down yesterday once tea was sorted and sorted myself a nice relaxing bath!

Rachael- That is absolutely stupid!! I would ask to see someone else! Glad you are feeling better with the cold anyway. I know what you mean about thieves. I dont know what to think on the whole matter as it was his business he was taking the money from so it is only himself and 2 others that it would affect. I dont like the self pitty comments about selling his car as its his own bloody fault!! :growlmad:

Wendypops- I think he has learnt his lesson. As soon as he was asked about it he held his hands up and said he took it so I think it was just stupidity instead of somoething malicious. His Mrs is generally a shy person and now they are removing themselves from the 'sprint scene' where all of her friends are. They both had a lot on involvement in the sprint days and now she has nothing. I briefly spoke to her yesterday through fb and she seemed so disheartened :( I dont know when my maternity leave date will be but I will not be in after Christmas. The plan is to start maternity mid January and take the rest as holidays as I have loads at the minute! I hope your hayfever starts to improve soon :hugs: I sympathise with your head ache. I have them every day at the minute :(

Anyway, best get back to work. Only an hour to go before I am leaving :happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone, Not going to say to much as I just got in from my 14 hour work day and 2 hour and 10 minute drive home. Sorry to report that my grandmother passed away on Sunday morning. I just wanted to Thank all you ladies for your kind words. They really mean a lot.

I'm going to try and take a nap for a couple of hours so that I don't waste the whole day. I'll reply properly either later today or tomorrow. Take care ladies and Thanks again.


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry to hear she passed away Adrienne :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm so sorry Adrienne :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Adrienne- I am sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. I hope you know were all here for you if you need anyone to speak with.

Emma- It must be rough living on tomato soup. I feel like I can eat just about anything, but sometimes somethings dont agree with me and I lose my lunch or dinner or breakfast lol. Sorry to hear about your friend that stole money from his own business and friends. It must of been hard to admit and been very embarrasing for him and his wife. Maybe its a good thing they are taking a break from their social network. Now about your kitty cat, he probably has a nerve condition that is causing him to clean till he his skin is raw and scabbing. The vet should be able to give you something for him, and at the very least a cream to put on his skin that will deture him from licking the wounds as they are healing.

Arlene- Sorry to hear about your health. I hope the doctors can fix you up and get you back to feeling good soon. Now on the plus side what a good deal on the highchair, I dont know conversion of pounds to dollars but I am going to assume that you got a grand deal!!! 

Rachael- You are brave to go camping, I hope you and OH enjoy yourselves. The only camping I might ever consider would be in an air conditioned camper with a bed inside lol. I am not an outdoors girl. I wish I was more of one, but I try and don't succeed. As far as having to wait two years that a little much. Here they usually want you to wait a year before they do any testing because its normal for it to take a year to conceive and to be honest it took us almost that long. However two years is WAYYY to long, I would seek another opinion.

Wendy-Yes I got my school work done, with the help of my hubby. And yes he LOVES my new boobs. I just wish they weren't so tender. Its like some days no tenderness and they dont bother me at all. Other days I can feel the tshirt I am wearing rubbing and it bothers me. Sorry to hear about you feeling a little ill the other day. I know if I am in the sun too much that can happen to me as well. So glad you are feeling better.

I am ready to start a new week. My bean is now 8 weeks old, and we go to see the doctor in two weeks, however I have no idea what they plan on doing since we aren't scheduled for a scan till week 20. The little dog next door keeps barking and crying since his mother left and I feel so bad for him. He is like a little old man. My dog just keeps looking at the wall and is like make him be quiet since my dog NEVER barks. Not planning on doing too much today. I have to catch up on last seasons project runway since the new season starts this week. Other than that just pudder around and probably have a lazy day. I hope all you ladies have nice days, and if your working a good monday, I used to dread mondays.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies.

I've been trying in total for 14 months, 7 months with my ex and nearly 7 months now with Ian. I could understand being told to come back in January when it will be a year in one stretch, but 2 years?! Checked the NHS site and they say a year. Will go back and see another doctor in January.


----------



## disneybelle25

:happydance::happydance:Its all over and I am home :happydance:

No real bleeding to speak of apart from a little spotting and being a little tender downstairs. Feeling a bit groggy but managed a mcdonalds mmm!!

Finally after 1 month and 3 days my miscarriage is over:happydance:, been told to wait until af shows up before we start ttc. Can't wait for my anniversary on Wednesday and a night away in Cambridge :hugs:

*Adrienne* I'm so sorry about your loss hun, I've lost both my nan and grandma and it is awful, I am thinking of you.

*Rachael* put your foot down with another doctor!! You deserve some support and I would puch to get it, 2 years seems far too long!

Poor you *Wendy* sounds like you pushed yourself too hard, hope you feel better soon! It's easy to do out in the garden though isn't it, for noth over working and sun stroke, there have been a few times I've been caught out over doing it!

Hope you are all OK. I CANT'T WAIT to be TTC with you all again and have our banner as my signature again!


----------



## Rachael1981

Adrienne, sorry about your grandmother :hugs:

Naomi, I'm going to give it a few more months then go back so it's nearer a year TTC this time. I've looked and all over the NHS website it says after a year your GP should test you.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you greatly RACHEL, BUSTER, TWEAK, XARLENEX, DISNEY, MAVS, and PINKY for all your well wishes, and prayers, please know that they have been amazingly helpful. An extra special thank you to you WENDY! 

I have been blessed to be recovering quickly and with no more bleeding, and the docs are very optimistic that August will be my month to try again, so, here is to mid-August :dust:!!! Looking forward to smiling harder at all the :bfp:s I know you ladies have in store. Our quest for the 2012 baby has restarted and although we are moving at a more cautious pace we are nevertheless moving forward!!! I am wishing us all well in the continued journey and sending loads of :dust:!

Almost forgot, I am MAIA, my wife is LaShay! :winkwink:


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne sorry to hear about your grandmother :hugs:

Carly its just over $5! Your next appointment will probably just be a general check up i'd imagine, bet you can't wait! Hope the little dog calms down soon.

Rachael I would definately go back nearer the 12 month mark and see someone else!

Naomi glad its all over now. Hope you have a wonderful time in Cambridge, you deserve it :hugs:

mrsmm its good to hear your recovering well :hugs:

So the doctor had a nosey down there today..:blush: and I'm guessing if she suspected pregnancy she would have said something? Doubt i'll be testing, feel my usually moody self coming on :haha:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Arlene- I am moody all the time lol. So don't let that trick you into thinking AF is on her evil way. The doctor doesn't have xtra vision so don't think that way. If only over $5 dollars that is a GREAT deal, not much you can get for $5 dollars anymore lol. The little dog calmed down, I think he tuckered himself out.

MrsMM- Glad to see you back in full spirits with a bright out look on the future. I am glad your recovering well and that your doctor has said it would be alright to try again in August, splendid news!!

Naomi- Glad is is all over for you. Hope you have a fun and exciting anniversary. My husband and I went to the zoo for our anniversary as we have done many many years. But it would of been nice to get away for a few days. So enjoy yourself.


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! I'm just back from a lovely catch up with a friend over dinner. I would say it was a lovely meal but my friend found a hair in her lasagne :dohh: Very off putting! She didn't have to pay for it but it sort of put us off eating our pudding after that. Still like I say the catch up was nice all the same! 

*Emma* That's a real shame for his wife, she didn't know anything about it but she suffers just the same by not being able to mingle with her friends at the sprint. I hope for her sake things blow over soon, although I would find it very hard forgiving a friend for stealing. Ooh how fab finishing around Xmas, that's really not that far away! I've already started my shopping :haha: I am a big kid though, I just love love love Xmas! Always go over board with pressies and find it very hard sleeping on Xmas eve! I think i'll always be like that x

*Adrienne* I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother hun but at the same time I'm glad she's not suffering anymore as i'm sure you are. Big :hugs: are sent your way x

*Carly* Happy 8 weeks hun! Time is going so quickly for you and Emma. Sorry to hear how tender your boobs are, that would drive me crazy! Hopefully that will be one of the symptoms you will lose when you get into the second trimester. Oh I think I found you on Facebook, unless there is another Carly who is from Chicago and is now in Richmond :haha: I didn't add you in case you didn't want friends from on here on Facebook but it was nice getting a clearer view of what you look like! x

*Rachael* That sounds like a good plan hun, go back in January and say you've been trying a year. They have got to start tests then. Saying that though I have faith that you will get your BFP before then! :thumbup: x

*Naomi* I am so glad that it's finally over for you hun :hugs: You can't beat a McDonalds to brighten up your day! Especially their chocolate milkshakes, mmmm. A night away in Cambridge sounds fab, i'm sure you'll enjoy it x

*Maia* I'm so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped already, you've been blessed in that regard as some ladies have to wait a long time. And that's fab news the doctor thinks you will be good to start trying again in August :happydance: I've got a feeling you will get a BFP again very soon and who knows, this time you might have one of us as a bump buddy along the way :flower: x

*Arlene* I don't think the Doctor would be able to tell by looking down there hun, don't count yourself out just yet. I'm routing for you! :thumbup: x

Well i'm going to head off to bed, i've no reason to be tired after all that sleep last night but for some reason I am! Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Well .. time for my catch up .. 

SLH - welcome to the thread! :dust: to you!

Arlene - sorry to hear about everything! :hugs:

Carly - I'm sooo happy to have another Secret Life fan too. Luckily, I watched the episode with the death of their baby alone. DH would've thought I was nutso crying over a TV show. The 2nd time I watched it, I bawled my eyes out. Most likely because it very close to my 2nd loss. I really hope all the couples stay together. Amy is so good for Ricky, and the same for Ben and Adrian. I can't wait to see this showdown between Amy and that woman who tried to get Ricky to sleep with her for admission to the school. It should be good! Happy 8 weeks!

Emma - One of my cats does the same exact thing. She's basically chewed off the hair around her leg, and sometimes there's little scabs. Same thing with her belly. Did your vet say anything? We took them for their yearly check-up in June, and the vet really couldn't give us an answer. I don't particularly like him anyways. 

Rachel - hope you're feeling better and your CBFM sticks came! Can't believe they won't do any testing for you!

Naomi - So happy it's over for you hun! Get some rest, and you'll be TTC in no time!

MrsMM - glad your recovery is well! I'm sure it won't be long until you get another BFP!

Wendy - Glad you had a good dinner, minus that hair in your friends lasagna. Yuck! Hope you got some sleep!

CD14 and my CM is getting watery! Yay! And I'm getting more and more cramping and twinges. I'm sooo hoping I ovulate before the end of the week. Neverless, we've started BDing every other night. I'm DETERMINED to catch it this cycle. And if I don't, I'm trying Preseed next cycle. 

Had a crazy vivid dream last night. I watched the movie "Knowing" with DH earlier in the day. It's a movie about the world ending. Basically, that was my dream. I dreamt that on Wednesday the world would end, and it was sooo vivid and real. I woke up like scared it was gonna happen. It was crazy.


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy its a shame when that happens because like you said you just can't fully enjoy the food! At least yous had a good catch up! 

Amy..knowing is a great film, although I certainly would not like to dream about it. Scary thought! :happydance: for nearing ov time.. Fx'd you catch that egg! 

Well as usual getting ready for another stupidly stressful day at work, so much fun. Yes, sarcasm seems to be oozing out me today already :haha: off to my dads for a visit after work though, looking forward to that. It was his bday sunday and my little sister's is on friday so dropping off the presents.

Hope everyones well! Xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! I'm up bright and early to get my washing done and hung out, it's another gorgeous day here. Well, I got a high on by CBFM this morning :happydance: Chances are though i'm going to get five highs again if it's giving me one on CD12. Not going to bd every day this month, going to try every second day but every day of peaks and see if that works. Going to try and not tell hubby when my peaks and highs are either but we will see how that goes! He's not had it in a week as I wanted to wait a week for that tablet I took to work but that's a week today, so I should be able to lure him very easily tonight without giving the game away :haha: I just don't want him getting stressed like last month. 

*Amy* I love that our cycles are close together! Bring on ovulation! Urgh I hate dreams like that, you always wake up in a panic. I blooming well hope the world wont end on Wednesday though! lol x

*Arlene* I feel the same, I honestly feel like I need another holiday even though i've just had one! Have fun at your Dads x

Well i'm off to get ready for work, talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - hope you have a good, non-stressful day at work!

Wendy - I love that our cycles are so close too! Yay for a high on your CBFM! We're BDing every other day, until I get that + OPK then that day, and 2 days after that (if we can). I'm hoping that will be enough! Here's to BOTH of us catching that eggy!

Well, I should probably get ready for work. I'm exhausted. Up at 5 a.m. yesterday and today, to travel to another branch over an hour away. I'm already longing for the weekend when I can sleep in.....


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy- I am like a little kid when it comes to time, it never can go fast enough for me. Please dont take this the wrong way because I am not trying to be rude at all. But very few people in my facebook world know I am pregnant and I know questions will fly if they notice a new friend from another country. My DH and I have decided not to post anything on facebook until we have 20 week scan. At that point I would love to add all you lovely ladies who have facebook on. I hope you understand, because I don't want any hurt feelings. As far as a hair in your lasagna that happened to my sister and I the last time we went to dinner, and while our whole meal was free we both were kind of disgusted and just wanted to leave. 

Amy- I hope you got to see the episode. Every episode just gets better and better for me. I still think Adrian is kind of rotten for trying to trick Ben into getting pregnant again, but I don't think it will happen. I am already excited for next weeks episode since there is going to be a dance and woooo Ricky is a good looking man when he is all dressed up lol. I also hope you catch you eggy! If I hadn't gotten by BFP in June I was going to order preseed and more OPK's. But then I got my BFP and didn't need it, so FX'd thats what happens to you!!!! Hope you are enjoying all the BDing :) lol.

Arlene- Hope work isn't too bad for you. Enjoy your time with your dad. Again hoping the witch stays FAR FAR AWAY!!!

Well ladies I am about to give a little TMI, hope you can just offer a little bit of support. I have a history of bartholins cysts (a cyst formed from one of the glands of your hoohaa being blocked). I have been able to catch a few in time and shrink them with cortizone cream before they get too bad. Others get worse and I have to take sits baths to get them to drain. And one time I actually had to go to the doctors to have it drained and packed. It is extremely painful, and uncomfortable. Not to mention embarrasing. The last time I saw my doctor before I moved he said if I were to get another one I would need surgery. So I am panicking because now I am pregnant and I dont want any kind of surgery. So I am praying I caught this one in time and can shrink it or heal it with sits baths. I see my OB for the baby in two weeks. So if no improvement by then I will get his opinion. Sorry I rambled. It just pops up over night and there is usually little to no warning signs. Well ladies thats all I have to say. I have some school work to get done today, and I never got to catch up on project runway so I think I will do that today as well. I hope you all have great days.


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* No wonder you're tired hun, I very rarely see 5am! I think i'll do the same as you, every second day from tonight and then both peaks and the day after. Fingers crossed it will work for us both! x

*Carly* Don't be daft hun, no offence taken! I thought this would be the case which is why I didn't send you a friends request. I've got friends from all over the world so was able to add all these lovely ladies without any questions being asked. Feel free to add us once you hit your 20 week mark and then you'll be able to put a face to all our names :flower: Sorry to hear about the cyst, i'm assuming they were wanting to operate to maybe stop it coming back? Hopefully for the moment though you can get it reduced down yourself. I would definitely mention it to your OB so they know but I don't think they would want to operate while you were pregnant and I can't see that the cyst would do any harm to your little bean so try not to worry :hugs: x

Well hubby informed me at lunch that I would be getting action tonight so I don't even have to worry about getting him into bed :haha: Fingers crossed this will be my month! x


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Wendy! Yeah, quick healing and inspirational words from the doc have got me gleaming, not to mention, prepping for another start. OPKs, temping chart, etc, ready! I will be happy to have any of you ladies as a bump buddy! Looking forward to that day, here is to a :bfp: soon :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Amy- My vet basically set it was stress related. I think thats complete rubbish as my cat does not go out and stays in all day. Her main problem for the day is where she is going to sleep! He gave her an injection to stop her skin being irritated and said it will hopefully help her stop pulling her fur out.... I bed to differ! Yey for nearly ovulation :happydance: enjoy the next few days :winkwink: You should try pre seed! Changed my sex life completely :haha:

Wendypops- I am gutted for his wife. I am not sure things will blow over with her friends side of things as no one wants to speak with him! I have just found out that it looks like some money Gavin gave him in October he pocketed so I am not happy at all! I havent started my xmas shopping yet but I have money saved up ready for it! We have been saving £2 coins for the past 6 months and have over £150 at the minute! Enjoy tonight :winkwink:

Carly- I think my "friend" only admitted he stole because he knew he wouldnt be able to get away with it! The vets seem to think that my cat is stressed and thats why she is doing it. Glad you are eating plenty at the minute :hugs: Sorry to hear about your cysts at the minute. Finger crossed for you.

Arlene- Hope your day at work was ok :hugs:

Maia- So sorry again for your loss. I am loving your PMA for your next cyle. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Well I have had a few pretty random days and I am shattered so I am on the sofa watching mindless tv eating haribo! I have posted up a 14 week bump pic on my journal if anyone is interested x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hmmmm Haribo.....

Sorry, this diet thing has me wanting things I really shouldn't have :p

Animals are wierd. Could be the smallest thing that is causing her to pull her fur out :wacko:


----------



## disneybelle25

evening ladies, just a quick message as on hubbys phone! Well stopped bleeding yesterday almost immediately after the op and did a frer just now which had the faintest of second lines so im assuming i have a little pregnancy hormone in my system but the line is really only visible if you stare at it! So have decided to be a bit naughty and go for the ntnp tomorrow as it is our anniversary! What will be will be! What do you ladies think? Please tell me if you think it is a huge mistake lol!


----------



## WendyJ

Well I got in from work, we :sex: and then I fell asleep. I have just woke up now at 12.40am :dohh: What a waste of a night! lol. Thought I would see what was going on here and then I suppose i'm as well getting back to bed lol.

*Maia* I was going to say you should put a link to your ovulation chart on your sig but I doubt you have any room left :dohh: :haha: Will you be using the same donor again? x

*Emma* Oh that's not good, knowing he's possibly taken some of Gav's money makes it all too personal :grr: What a jerk! No wonder you're mad hun. Aww you're fairly getting a cute wee bump! I really need to catch up with people's journals, I just never seem to be able to find the time right now. Can't believe your little pippin is the size of a lemon already! x

*Rachael* Oh I'm the same with my diet! As soon as you know you can't have it you want it :haha: I did divulge in some fudge cake when having dinner yesterday, bad me! But we need a treat every once in a while. Wonder if you CBFM will want a stick tomorrow like it did with me on CD9? x

*Naomi* So glad the bleeding has stopped hun and you can start ttc again. They usually want you to wait a month to let your mind and body heal but only you know when the time is right. If you feel you are ready and want to start ttc again then I say go with the NTNP route this month hun. There is a lot of ladies out there who get pregnant very quickly after a miscarriage and like you say what will be will be :flower: x

Well i'm going to get back to bed. I've managed to convince hubby that I wont get my highs and peaks till next week :shhh: Thinks its better this way, no pressure on him. I can't shake the feeling that we should be :sex: every day of highs & peaks but it obviously did no good last month so I know i'm better trying every other day this month. I bet I kick myself for it though if it doesn't lead to a BFP this month :dohh: Anyway, talk to you all tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, it asked me this morning, CD9 for a stick. I gave it one, but going to ignore it's pleas for the next couple of days or I'll end up using 20 again :dohh:


----------



## xarlenex

Just a quick message to say no AF so far, although I just know deep down i'm not pregnant so I am expecting her to show sometime before 12 today. Will hopefully get back on tonight or tomorrow x


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Aww that sucks. Well I suppose you will be alright as long as you ovulate on day 18 or earlier but if you think you wont then skip a couple and hopefully it will be alright x

*Arlene* PMA lady! You are not out. I am keeping everything crossed that she stays away for you hun. If she does arrive then I guess you were ovulating later when you got that positive OPK x


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - You're a lemon! Happy 14 weeks! Hopefully your kitty stops pulling her fur out - I wish my vet would've done SOMETHING for mine. We might switch vets, we just don't like this guy. 

Arlene - FXed for you!

Wendy - Hope you're enjoying all that BDing! 

Naomi - Hope you're enjoying your anniversary trip! I say if you are ready, then NTNP would be your best bet. I did that, and unfortunately I didn't get PG right off the bat. But, if you're body is ready, it'll happen. If it doesn't, take that as a sign that your body wasn't ready to get PG again.

Carly - Yes, Adrian is rotten to try and trick Ben and get pregnant again. And I love how that woman who tried to get Ricky into trouble (Carly?) got fired! Good for Amy for going after her. Sorry to hear about your cyst. I would def mention it to your OB just so they can monitor it. 


Well, I think everything going on is starting to affect me. Just all the TTC and the 2 losses, and everything I see on a daily basis. It's just really getting to me now. 

I would love to just stop the OPKs and CM checking and everything, but we rarely ever DTD when we aren't TTC. If I did that, and didn't tell DH when we had to DTD, we wouldn't do it. And no baby. So, I'm just at a loss on what to do ...


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Sorry to hear things are getting you down hun. I know what you mean, the amount of times i've been on the toilet doing a pee in the morning then realising I need to use my monitor and trying to stop half way thru to grab a plastic cup :dohh: Wish I just knew when I was ovulating and didn't have to fath around doing temps, cm checking etc but it will all be worth it in the end hun. Keep your chin up :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Naomi- I think you should enjoy your anniversary. I think if you are feeling well enough to TTC then you should. Maybe have the mindset you and your husband are just going to enjoy the weekend and not think about TTC and see what happens.

Rachael- Dont let the monitor sucker you, those sticks arent cheap.

Arlene- Stick hopeful for you, you need to be hopeful for yourself! 

Wendy- I think you should just BD whenever the mood strikes either you or your husband. Just have fun with each other. I know its hard to not think about TTC, but when you push it out of your mind for just a little bit, the BDing is sooo much better.

Amy- Of course her name was carly, I was so ashamed. But I am glad she got fired as well, she was CRAZY!! My husband and I also dont BD often, we did when we were young and dating, but not since we moved in together, maybe once a week if that, sometimes once every two weeks. So I can relate to how your feeling. Maybe if you went at it a different way, for example make him a nice dinner, wear some sexy lingerie, light some candles, play some music and see if without talking about TTC you can both get in the mood to be together. 

So I just found out yesterday that my husband and I are going home to IL to visit our friends and family from September 2-8 so I am over the moon with excitement. I miss home soooo much! When we lived in Indiana I drove to IL all the time, but now that we live in Kentucky its just way to far. I just think to myself I will be 14 weeks then and then just a few more weeks till we find out if we are having a boy or girl. So I am hoping this mini trip will help the time speed up for me. We have to go grocery shopping today so I am going to be on the coupon hunting mission for a bit. Other than that not sure what the day holds. I hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi- I would be cautious about ttc so soon. I know you are wanting to get right back in there but with the amount of bleeding you have donw recently the lining of your wound will be very delicate and may make it a little more difficult to implant. Enjoy your anniversary though :hugs:

Amy- Thanks hun. Tabbie seems to be doing ok and I have not noticed any major clumps of fur about so hopefully the injection is helping. I would change vets if you dont like them, I didnt like this guy who saw her but I havent seen the woman who dealt with her epilepsy as she was lovely! Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Arlene- I still have my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Wendy- I hope your body clock sorts itself out. I am sure it is difficlt still with Scott doing weird hours. Glad you enjoyed your meal with your friend :hugs:

Rachael- The haribo were lovely lol. Certainly made me feel better :haha:


----------



## xarlenex

:witch: arrived :( will post properly later x


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry to those that had a visit from AF.... :hugs:

NAOMI, although the docs have told me that until the preg hormone is at zero there is little to no chance, I think you should still ENJOY all the BD on your anny! It is your Anny, and it's not like your TTC, so just enjoy!!!

WENDY, I plan to begin posting my OV chart this weekend, I am going to remove the memorial journal and begin a new one. We are lucky, because we planned to have the same donor. So we will be using the same "donation." It is easier for us to begin sooner than others in that respect, all the tests have been done, cleared, etc with this donor so we will forge ahead. I saw the test results for my preg hormone last night, and we have decided that we will begin using our OPKs this weekend. It is likely that in August we will be back into the dreaded TWW, seems like so long ago.... however, it will be an easier and encouraging task with all of you ladies....

:dust: to all of you ladie.... I am looking forward to some good news this week from you all....


----------



## WendyJ

Hi girls! How we doing today? I'm snowed under at work but it's pissing me off so i've decided to have a break and sneak on here :haha: Another high on my monitor this morning, looks like i'll be getting 5 high days again this month. I'm paranoid i'm not going to ovulate this month cause my sticks look different from what they did last month and my CM is still quite creamy even though i'm on high days :shrug: Praying my PCOS isn't going to play up again! 

Anyway, 

*Carly* Oh how exciting about your little trip to IL! Do you have family/friends there I take it? It will be nice to catch up with everyone and you're right, it will help the time pass more quickly! :flower: x

*Emma* I had to laugh at your FB status last night :haha: Gav is a silly cookie. Hope you're headache's gone now :hugs: x

*Arlene* So sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: Hopefully you can fire ahead with getting your hernia fixed now though and get back to ttc soon :flower: x

*Maia* Oh yes, back to the tww's! How I hate them :haha: I am determined not to test early this month but I know already i'll fail lol x

How's everyone else doing? 

*Adrienne* Hope you're alright hun. I am guessing the funeral of your grandmother will be in the next week. Thinking of you :hugs: x

*Naomi* Hope you had a lovely anniversary break :flower: x

Amy, Rachael, Shona, Sophie, Michelle & any other ladies i've accidentally missed I hope you are all well x

Back to work for me, talk later! x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Emma- Glad your cat is doing better. I grew up with cats, but my dog isn't cat friendly so we can't have a cat now. But I still love cats.

Arlene- Sorry the evil witch got you. But maybe now you can get your hernia sorted out, and get back to TTC again real soon.

MrsMM- I hope August is your month, and that everything clicks this time and you have a sticky bean! 

Wendy- The majority of my family and friends are in IL. My husband and I both grew up in the suburbs of Chicago, and moved to Indiana in 2008, and then just this May moved to Kentucky. So I definately miss home, and I know my family and friends are having a hard time being away from me now that I am pregnant. I think its easier for me because I have the baby to look forward to, where they just think about missing me and the baby now. Don't be worried about testing early, I tested 6 days early and got my BFP so you never know. The wait between doctors appointments is killing me. Time goes to slow!!!!

Well ladies. I have a lot to get done today. I have laundry to do, the kitchen to sort out, school work, I have to clean my bathroom. And I am thinking about going to the bank. So well see what I actually get accomplished.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Sorry I haven't been posting much but I have been trying to get on to read. Things are finally starting to wind down. My grandmothers service was today. It was a lovely service. I'm a little sad, but glad she is at peace.

Arlene sorry the witch got you sending you hugs hun

Carly hopefully you were able to get all your chores done.

Wendy you know how I feel about early testing LOL Wendy if you feel it you test away. I'm waiting to see that BFP.

MrsMM glad to see that you're doing well and ready to get back to ttc. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust.

Amy I hope you and your dh are having fun on your anniversary and getting some fun bding in.

Emma hope you and your little bean are feeling well and that you are not working too hard.

Rachael hope you Holly and the kitties are well.

Welcome to our newest lady and to all the other ladies out there I hope you are doing well.

As for me have some time off so as I said earlier just trying to take it easy and getting ready to start a new diet on Monday. Well maybe I should call it a new way of eating, what ever I call it hopefully it will help me drop a few pounds. Dh had to go to see his mother in Puerto Rico with his sister so he'll be back on Monday. I need to get back to doing my physical thearpy, I've kind of slacked off with everything going on. On Friday I have a pre op appointment for my surgery. So hopefull I'll be able to strike a balance this week with everything I have to do and getting some much needed rest. I'll check in with you lovely ladies later. Take care.


----------



## Rachael1981

Adrienne, glad things have slowed down for you. Hope the service was a lovely one :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well?

CD11 for me and I just got a high on the CBFM! :dance:


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all, time for a ctach up...

*Adrienne* I'm so glad the service went well and things are slowing down. I think you right and rest will do you the world of good hun, good luck with the appointment!

*Rachael* Yay for the high :happydance: hope you catch that egg this month hun!

*Alene* sorry af got you hun, she is a cow!:growlmad:

*Carly* Hope you got all those jobs done and you are well:flower: I hope you have a lovely break away seeing your family, how lovely!

*Emma* Hope you and Pippin are well hun, thanks for the advice, I'l explain what happened further down!

Thanks to you all for the advice when I posted on here. 

AFM well Cambridge was lovely! Our hotel was upgraded for some reason so we had a super kingsize bed, nice:happydance: went shopping and out for dinner on Wednesday and a bit more shopping and the zoo on Thursday. Went to see sil as well as she has been working really hard on her house so we went to see the progress she had made. As for NTNP/TTC we have put that on hold:cry: We decided that we should use protection on Wednesday night as although it has been over a month since I miscarried it had only been a couple of days since the surgery so I wanted to be safe and low and behold the next morning I started bleeding again:cry: It isn't heavy so I am hoping it is normal but will need to keep an eye on things:cry: Just want to be TTC again, feelig so empty and lost but I'm sure it's just the grieving process still happening and hopefully keeping busy getting my classroom sorted for September will keep my mind a little busy!


----------



## WendyJ

Crisis averted! I now have EWCM :happydance: Yet another high day, i'm guessing i'll ovulate on Sunday. Here's hoping! Hubby seduced me last night so this is turning out to be an easy month in that department! :haha: Hopefully i'll catch that egg. 

Well my washing machine decided to pack in last night. So freaking annoyed about it! It's only a year and a half old and wasn't a cheap one either. Can't get someone out to look at it until Monday so I guess i'll be at my Dads this week doing some. I hope they can fix it, it's £60 call out to get them to look at it but i'd rather that than fork out hundreds on a new one. We shall see!

*Carly* I've been on holiday in Chicago, it's a lovely place. I'd happily go back again some time, but I did find it expensive. Your trip will be here in no time! Hope you managed to get all your work done x

*Adrienne* So glad the service was lovely hun, hope you can get some much needed rest while you are off. Is it today your pre op appointment or Friday next week? I'm still trying to eat better too, the weight is slowely coming off which is good, better that way than losing it too quickly and gaining again I guess x

*Rachael* WOOHOO for the high day hun! :happydance: I did not expect to see that from you on CD11! Bet your glad you didn't ignore the request for a stick this morning :haha: x

*Naomi* Glad you had a lovely trip away hun and I think you've done the right thing putting it on hold. Give your body a little bit of time until your next AF and then jump right back in there. You will get another BFP in no time :hugs: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Carly - have a great time away!

Arlene - big :hugs: sorry AF got you!

Adrienne - :hugs: glad it was a beautiful service

Rachel - yay for a high!

Naomi - I'm so sorry! :hugs: I think the bleeding is normal - especially so close to the surgery. You may have just irritated things. But if it does get super heavy, I'd definitely get checked out. I'm glad you had a nice time away for your anniversary.

Wendy - Woohoo for EWCM! :haha: We're gonna be soo close with ovulation days! I'm thinking I'll ovulate soon too! Have EWCM and just got some ovulation pains this morning. My left side feels like a dull ache. Let's catch those eggys!


AFM - Well, I'm feel a bit better. Just had one of those emotional days where nothing was going right. IDK if I said this, but DH failed his final in one of his classes. To pass, you have to get a 75 or better on your final - well, he got a 72. So now, we're thinking he's gonna have to take the whole class again. And he thinks he failed the 2nd one too. So, things are just not going right for us lately. CD 18 and praying I get a + OPK soon. Have had EWCM for a couple days, and just when I thought I wasn't getting OV pains, my left side decided to start aching. Hoping it continues, and we'll get lots of BDing in this weekend cause DH isn't working at all. Yay!


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Woohoo for ovulation pain! (although that sounds bad! haha) Come on lady, we both need to do it this month then we'll be due about the same time. How fab would that be! Sorry to hear about your DH, that sucks he would have to repeat it all. I don't get that, you think they would just let him repeat the one exam. What if he passes the second test? Would he still have to do it all? x

Well, i've just bought my sis a fab Xmas present! Her fave band ever is Evanescence and i've just managed to get tickets for their tour here in November, cannot wait! She's never seen them and I know she is going to be hyper excited! She wont get it on Xmas day obviously but she will love it all the same. Can't wait! x


----------



## eoinandconor

Hiya this is my 3 month TTC , first month i was unsure of my cycle etc, last month i used opk and dtd lots around fertile time, witch made an appear bang on 14 days after Ovulation :( We decided to maybe have a break and miss this month and try again next month, but i bought an opk yesterday!!! :D Hubby works away during the week and is home tonight, done opk this afternoon and was neg.. its 11 days since the witch arrived... got symptoms that O is near.. wish i would get a smiley face as hubby goes back to work Monday morn for the week!! might get him to pull a sickly, bonking might change his mind and he'll stay at home..

We are blessed with 2 little sons :) where i was lucky and fell pregnant in the first on of trying for each of them, think Hubby would like a daughter although he never says.. id be happy with either :)

What about everyone else? Anyone with the same Ovulation times as me wanna be buddies? 

Fingers crossed for everyone on this thread that wee get our little bundles cooking soon :kiss:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Adrienne- Happy to hear your grandmothers service was lovely. I know its hard to lose a loved one, but it is a good feeling to know they are at peace. I hope things go well with your new way of eating, its never easy to start a diet, or change eating habits. I think it will do you some good to have some quiet time to rest and relax and just be with your own thoughts and feelings for a few days. Also my fingers are crossed that your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery!

Rachael- YAHHH!! For the high on the monitor!! I am sending lots of baby dust to you!! 

Naomi- It sounds like you had a lovely anniversary. I am sorry about the bleeding, but just hang in there and youll be TTC before you know it.

Wendy- Fxed you catch that little eggy!! And yes chicago itself (downtown especially) can be VERY expensive. But we are from the northwest suburbs so its a little more low key. Still very lovely, and I love taking trips downtown, when I lived in IL my best friend and I would go down and get a hotel room for a night or two do shopping and go dancing for a mini trip. I miss home a lot, but if it took moving to a new state where I am little to no stress for me to get pregnant than it was worth it, because I was starting to lose hope.

Amy- Sorry about DHs classes, I have been in the same boat before. Maybe he can contact his teacher and see if he has any options so he doesn't have to repeat the entire class, and spend more money. I hope you enjoy all your BDing this weekend.

Well ladies I am so happy I got most of the chores done yesterday because now all I have to do is wash the floors. And I am not feeling very well right now, so I hope I get better as the day goes on. My DH is taking me to a nice dinner, and a movie. So if I dont feel better I guess well go tomorrow. Anyways I hope you all have nice weekends. And I cant believe that on Monday I will be 9 weeks!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread eionandconnor :D

Wendy, I know! I ignored it yesterday :blush: Though was largely due to waking up and peeing without thinking :haha:

Hopefully I'll ov earlier this cycle! :dance:


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Adrienne, I am glad your grandmothers service went well. Make sure you get plenty of rest before next week :hugs:

Arlene, Sorry the horrible :witch: showed up :hugs:

Wendpops, I was very annoyed with Gavin in the end (you can see the full rant on my journal). Yey for the highs on the monitor :happydance: 

Rachael :happydance: for the high on the monitor!! 

Naomi, So sorry to hear you are bleeding again. Things are unfortunately going to be sensitive for a short while. I know the grieving isn't great but you are best to let your body and mind heal before you move forward :hugs: I know you want to get on with TTC and its a horrible feeling but it will get better and next month you will e stronger than ever to start it all again :hugs:

Amy, So glad you are feeling better hun. Sorry to hear that your oh has failed a class, that sucks! Hopefully the plenty of :sex: will take you mind off it :haha: 

Welcome eoinandconor :wave:

Shana, Hope your doing ok Mrs and hope the bleeding has stopped :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well?? 

Sorry its a bit of a shor one as I am not feeling 100% so off to bed for a little to see if that helps.


----------



## eoinandconor

Everyone seems really nice on here :D its taken me ages to try and get the hang of this site and how it works, getting there slowly now..

Rachel we have the same cycle :) i hope we get it right this time :)


----------



## eoinandconor

Also how have u got them charts under your names? i wantttt one too :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks Pinky the blood has been stopped for a few days now. and I am doing well, my doctor messed up big time so I am going in for a n free clinic appt next thursday.


----------



## Pinky12

Shana, sorry to hear you have had problems. I have just read up on it on your journal. Hopefully you can get to the clinic sooner x x

eoinandconor, search on Google for ovulation tickers and follow the steps from there. When you get back here it is edit signature under you cp preferences x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I Hope so too!!! I am really on pins and needles right now


----------



## eoinandconor

Thanks think ive done it x

maybe not! haha


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all, how glad am I it's Friday! Lazy weekend for me I think. Hubby is off tomorrow so at least I'll get some time with him. 

*eoinandconor* Welcome to the thread hun, lovely to have you with us :flower: Me and Amy should both be ovulating in the next few days and looks like Rachael might be too so plenty of us around the same time. Do you mind if we call you by your first name? Good luck getting hubby to pull a sicky :winkwink: x

*Carly* Exactly hun, just getting rid of some stress must have been enough to sort your body out for your BFP. Hope you're feeling a bit better now, enjoy your dinner and movie :flower: x

*Rachael* Oh you have no idea how many times i've done that and stopped myself from peeing half way through to just get enough to test :haha: I'm never fully awake in the morning. You'll definitely ovulate earlier if you're on a high day already! How exciting! Are you gonna try to :sex: every couple of days or every day? x

*Emma* Oh dear, I did see the POW comment, bad Gav! Hopefully he's learnt his lesson and next time you'll get a bit of peace and quiet. Take it easy tonight hun :hugs: x

*Shana * I've just read through your journal, I am in total shock hun! I can't believe what you're going through right now and it totally sucks you have to wait till Thursday. It's their mistake and they should be looking in to it as soon as possible not making you wait! You should be getting a free scan! Makes me so mad they cancelled it. I am hoping and praying this will bring a good outcome for you :hugs: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to go for every other day until my peaks :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Evening all!
Welcome eoinandconor:flower:
Just worked hard to start the finishing off process in the kitchen, trying to put our energies into something other than arguing at the moment:dohh: still bleeding very very lightly and did another hpt and got another very very faint line, how long does hcg take to return to 0 for goodness sake!!:growlmad:
How are we all?


----------



## eoinandconor

Hi Wendy :) yes called me Laura, Eoin and Conor are my sons names :) i wanted to make my username eoinandconorsmummy but they shortened it! grr


Well i got a smiley face on opk this afternoon :D so the bonking is on! haha he doesnt need to pull a sicky anymore thankfully..

what have you all been up to today? we took boys to a farm, they had great fun! I saw a little pony with the biggest dingle you can ever imagine!!!! bet it doesnt take mrs pont long to get a bfp hahahahaha it made me laugh so much, my boys thought i had lost the plot!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening! It's been a quiet day on here, hope everyone's been having a lovely sunny Saturday. I've been at a bbq at a friends, it was lovely. Gorgeous weather here. Well actually it was my ex hubby that was having the bbq and his fiance is due to give birth today! No sign of baby yet though so will see what the next few days brings! Not much else happening with me. Another high day so more :sex: If I follow the same pattern as last month I should get my peak tomorrow, we shall see! x

*Rachael* That's the best way I think hun, you might not get too many highs. We shall see! I saw on your journal you're trying soft cups? What do you think of them? I fancy trying them but i'm scared :haha: Do you just put one in straight after bdancing? Do you not feel it in there? I might pluck up the courage for next month if this isn't my month x

*Naomi* Sorry to hear you and hubby are arguing hun :( You's have had a lot of stress to deal with lately. Your kitchen must be almost finished now is it? Bet it will look gorgeous when it's done! As for your HCG from what I know it can take up to 35 days. Hopefully your body will return to normal soon :hugs: x

*Laura* Yey for the smiley OPK! That was good timing eh! Sounds like you've had a fun day with your boys. What are you like with the pony :haha: Sounds like something I would say haha. Does your hubby only come home on weekends then? x

Well i'm going to head off to bed. Shattered, speak to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I LOVE having ovulation pain :haha: If I can know when I'm ovulating because of that, I'll take it. The school has caused us nothing but problems, so I doubt they'll do anything but make him take it over. Long story short, he took a distance class where he was the only one who took it. Teacher sucked, he failed. Took it the next semester with a different teacher, where the teacher gave him double the amount of notes and quizzes, and he passed with a B. And they refuse to give us our money back. Oh, and the teacher from the first time he took it - fired because he just lacked communication and the teaching skills or whatnot. So, they knew there was a problem, but aren't doing anything for us. If he wasn't that far, he would transfer out. But credits don't transfer, and he only has 4 classes left plus his clinicals. Really frustrating. 

Welcome Laura! I'm pretty sure I'm right around OV time right now! Yay for a smiley OPK!

Carly - I can't believe you'll be 9 weeks on Monday either! It's flying by! Probably doesn't seem like it to you though! Hope you're having a good weekend!

Hope you're feeling better Emma! :flower:

Shana - sorry to hear about all your problems!

Naomi - :hugs: :hugs:

Arlene, Rachel, Adrienne .. anyone else I missed .. :flower:


I've done absolutely nothing all day and I've loved it! :haha: DH is actually home today. He usually works, but they needed to cut hours so he got the day off. It's been weird having him home. My parents stopped by on their way home from vacation. So we went out to breakfast with them. 

Haven't got a + OPK yet, and I'm not sure if I will. I may have missed my surge. Had lots of cramping Friday all day, I was pretty uncomfortable. And today I've had some as well. Still getting negatives though, and I think I still have loads of CM. I don't think I'll check anymore. I'm gonna test till I'm out of OPKs and then BD every few days after that, in case I OV late. 

I may try the "whatever" approach next cycle. Get some Preseed and BD every few days. This POAS thing waiting for a positive OPK is starting to get me down...


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope you are all enjoying your weekend.

Wendy sounds like you had fun at the bbq. Never mind getting to sleep get to that bding. LOL

Naomi, sorry you and hubby are fighting but I know what that's like. I hope the bleeding stops soon. Glad your kitchen is almost done hope you'll show us some pics.

Laura Welcome to the thread. Yay for the positive opk hope this is your cycle.

Rachael I think the every other day thing is a good idea. Good luck with it.

Amy sorry you and dh are having so much trouble with the school. They really should give you guys your money back I understand how frustrated you must be.

Shana sorry that you have to go through so much sending you lots of hugs.

Carly happy almost 9 weeks. Time seems like it's flying by.

And to all you other lovely ladies out there I hope you are enjoying your weekend.

AFM just had a lazy day today me and the dogs. Went to the market and got the food for my diet. So tomorrow will be laundry day and doing some food prep for the up coming week. I have the pre op this Friday and I'm feeling kind of nervous, but not sure why. AF is due to show up this week, not looking forward to that. It's funny, when I had my ultrasound the dr. asked if my periods were heavy. My answer was that the first two days were usually heavy but nothing out of the ordinary. The dr. seems to think that my periods are unusually heavy because of the polyps but I have just gotten so use to it that it just seems normal. Isn't that crazy? Well I am looking forward to having lighter periods after the surgery, but would rather have no period at all due to a BFP of course. LOL That's all I have for now. Take and and talk with you all soon!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Laura- Welcome to the thread!!

Shana- I read a bit of your journal, and it sounds like you have had a rough journey. Maybe you mentioned this in the journal and I just missed it, but you have you seen a fertility specialist? Usually if you are seeing a fertility specialist your insurance has to allow for more scans due to previous pregnancy issues. For example my insurance only allows for two scans during pregnancy, but I had MAJOR cramping so my doctors office called the insurance company to see if they would allow for a scan to make sure everything was alright and they approved it. So there are ways around there rules. Just have to find a doctors office who is willing to put in the time and effort for you. So good luck and I hope everything goes well at the free clinic this week. Please let us know.

Wendy- Hope you enjoyed your weekend, sounds like it was a lot of fun! My DH and I ended up seeing friends with benefits and it was hilarious! 

Amy- Time does seem to be flying by, my next doc appointment is next thursday already. At first time seemed to be going slow, but now I'm like WOW I am 9 weeks already, how did that happen. Don't get down on yourself. POAS becomes a dreadful task after time. I think your idea of getting some preseed and just having some fun every other day is a good idea. That was going to be my next course of action if nothing happened. So goodluck hun, lots of baby dust your way!!!!

Adrienne- I just wanted to say I pray everything goes well with your surgery, and I hope it is the answer to your prayers. I hope to be reading about a BFP in no time!!!!


As for me ladies I had my second emotional breakdown yesterday. I cried until I literally had no more tears to cry. And I am an UGLY crier. My husband is so wonderful though. He layed down next to me and rubbed my back and talked to me and really tried his hardest to make me feel better. So when I was finally done he said why dont you go take a shower and Ill go get you and bean some dinner. And then after dinner I was so tired from crying I feel right to sleep in his arms. So I am hoping to have a nicer day today, no crying hopefully. So you ladies have a nice relaxing Sunday!!! And I will see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## eoinandconor

:D i feel really welcome for once, gonna take me awhile to get everyones names, so Thanks 

Quiet day for me we moved house 8 weeks ago, still trying to unpack so today was a day of clearing rubbish and cleaning up, Yes Hubby works away In England through the week back every weekend, its sucks! and he is so fed up now been doing it 1 years, interview for a job near home in a few weeks so fingers crossed..
Did another Opk this afternoon and still smiley face.. does that mean Ovulation has taken place or will it happen tomorrow? this is my second day with a smiley face :) we have been like little bunnies day before smiley face and yesterday and today, He goes back to work tomorrow morn :(

I Hope we all get Bfp this month x


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* That really does suck about the school, especially since they've obviously realised that teacher was no good! When will your hubby find out what's happening? Glad to hear you're getting some time together though :hugs: x

*Adrienne* Don't you worry, i'm making sure the bding is happening every second day :winkwink: I think it's so funny that hubby has no idea i'm on my high days! Can't wait to tell him once i've ovulated, he will be like eh?? :haha: I'm sure your pre op will go just fine hun, is it not really them just explaining everything that will happen etc? I'm glad to see they are moving quick on this so you can get back to ttc with new found hope! You're right about your periods, we all just get used to what's normal for us and assume that's how it's supposed to be! Hopefully you will notice a big improvement after the op x

*Carly* Ooh I might have to check that film out, I love comedies! Oh hun, what's been making you so upset? Big :hugs: coming your way. Sometimes it helps to have a good cry. Hope you're feeling a bit better x

*Laura* Oh yeah it takes a while to memorise names but if it helps all our names are on the 1st page next to our usernames :) As for your OPK it really depends, some people ovulate on their first positive, some on their second. For me personally it's always my first one but I know a lot of people who don't till their second. If you get some more bdancing in tonight before he leaves I think you will be just fine! It must be hard him being away all week, fingers crossed he gets this other job x

Well as for me, i've had a pretty lazy day. Still on high on my monitor! This is my 6th day, never had more than 5. Hopefully I will ovulate tomorrow on CD18 like I did last month. Think i'm just going to chill out with hubby tonight now he's up, watch some tv or something. Hope you are well, talk soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

WendyJ said:


> *Rachael* That's the best way I think hun, you might not get too many highs. We shall see! I saw on your journal you're trying soft cups? What do you think of them? I fancy trying them but i'm scared :haha: Do you just put one in straight after bdancing? Do you not feel it in there? I might pluck up the courage for next month if this isn't my month x

I did try soft cups, yes. I thought they were scary too, but they're not that bad! Can't feel it once it's in, but they are quite large :wacko: x


----------



## Viola77

Hi ladies I know i am not on here a lot but I just have to say that dh And I are going to the FS tomorrow to get his sa results And I am totally terrified!!
I hope he has a good result but I just don't think so after All he has been through..... thank you for letting me vent!!! Not many people understand.
I wish u all lots of baby dust and prayers!!!


----------



## Buster1

Viola77 said:


> Hi ladies I know i am not on here a lot but I just have to say that dh And I are going to the FS tomorrow to get his sa results And I am totally terrified!!
> I hope he has a good result but I just don't think so after All he has been through..... thank you for letting me vent!!! Not many people understand.
> I wish u all lots of baby dust and prayers!!!

I hope everything goes well for you guys and that you get good news. Sending that baby dust right back at you.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, gosh i'm so tired. I've only had a few hours sleep. Think it will be an early night for me tonight. For some reason I never sleep well on Sunays knowing it's back to work on Monday. No idea why :shrug: Anyway, I got my peak on my monitor :happydance: My temp has gone up though so I can only assume that means i'll be ovulating tomorrow on my second peak day for a change. I hope so! Will get the bdancing in tonight though just incase! 

*Rachael* Yeah I though they looked big! I watched a video on youtube to see what they looked like :haha: I just thought if it would keep his spermies up there longer it would be worth a try! x

*Michelle* Good luck hun! Really hope he has a good count. Do come back and tell us :hugs: x

How's everyone else doing today? x


----------



## xarlenex

Hello ladies :flower:

Sorry I haven't been posting, I have been popping on and reading up on yous but I am trying to distance myself a bit. Kyles auntie (his dad's younger sister) told me she was pregnant a few days ago and I just broke down, that coupled with all the other pregnancies and then the referels to the hospital, I think i'm getting a bit caught up in it all so trying to keep busy and do other things to keep my mind occupied. 

Turns out if surgery is needed then its actually better to have the procedure afterwards which works in my favour :happydance:

I will try to get on and do a proper reply but don't think I've abandoned you all :kiss:


----------



## WendyJ

Sorry to hear things are getting to you *Arlene* :hugs: It gets to us all from time to time. That's good news about the surgery though! I'm sure your BFP is just around the corner hun x


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - glad you had a good relaxing day!

Carly - Hope you had a better day. Sometimes all you need is a good cry :hugs:

Laura - usually it's 12-36 hours after you get your first + OPK. You've got a good chance with all your BDing!

Wendy - He'll find out probably in a month, when grades come out. Unless he emails his teacher like I told him to. We'll see I guess. Yay for a peak! 

Michelle - good luck with husband's results!!

Arlene - sorry to hear things are getting you down :hugs: I hope they get better :flower:

AFM - who knows what's going on now. Had terrible sleep last night, just couldn't get comfortable. Still having lots of cramping going on, and woke up feeling hungry and nauseous. I guess I'll keep testing and see what I get tonight.


----------



## WendyJ

Hmm, hopefully you'll get a positive OPK tonight *Amy* unless like you say you've missed your surge and you ovulated on Friday? It's so hard knowing. That's why I love taking my temp cause then I know for sure when I have x


----------



## Tweak0605

Yeah, I kinda wish I temped but I don't think I could. I wake up a bunch of times in the middle of the night, so I don't know if I would get a correct temp or not. We'll just BD till we can't anymore I guess :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

MAVS & BUSTER- Thanks! Me too, truly a blessing to have an Aug :bfp: if possible, so we are totally hoping and praying!

WENDY - :happydance: that you are receiving EWCM, I TRULY hope this is it for you!!! FXD :dust:

ARLENE - Sorry the :witch: flew in, head up so you can get started for Aug, there is still plenty of time for the 2012 baby!

SHANA - I was telling my family this weekend about your woes, and my aunt said, you MOST definitely need to be filing some charges. Also, how are things going, did your appt go well?

Welcome EOINA!!! :wave: GL this week! 

AFM - I had a family reunion this weekend and it was fun, refreshing, and what my wife and I needed to keep our spirits lifted. I am on CD13 and there has been no sign of +OPK, but we are not out of the woods yet, there is still plentyof time to still O this month, and we are remaining hopeful. I am going to do some rearranging to include my chart on my sig sometime this week...


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* I didn't think I could temp either but i'm so used to it now it's like second nature. Wake up and the thermometer is straight in my mouth! I wake up a lot during the night too but they say as long as you get three hours sleep before it's fine. Sometimes I don't but I still take my temp and it doesn't seem to effect anything. You should give it a go, you will feel so much better knowing for sure when you have ovulated :flower: x

*Maia* I love your positive attitude hun, it's just what we need on this thread :flower: You're right, you've plenty of time yet to ovulate. I will be stalking your chart once it's up! Sounds like you both had a lovely time at the family reunion, just what the doctor ordered I say! x

Well my washing machine is fixed! :happydance: Cost me £65 but still that's better than forking out for a new one. My sis has just gave me £20 towards it, she wouldn't take no for an answer as she says she uses it all the time too, which she does, but I didn't want anything from her. She can be a good wee soul when she wants to be! Looks like i've got a night of :laundry: ahead.

Hubby is fast asleep upstairs the now, I will leave him for another hour then i'm going up to pounce! :haha: x


----------



## disneybelle25

Evening all! What a lovely sunny day it has been here in Essex:flower:
Went shopping today to Lakeside (BIG shopping centre, it's my fav place to shop) and got some bits for our week away in Cornwall and a Disney lunchbox and pencil case for September, I'm such a child at heart!! Really happy today as it has been a good 24 hours now since my bleeding seemed to completely go away:happydance: Adam and I dtd last night to celebrate :blush: bit naughty as we got carried away so didn't use anything but it got me so positive this morning but think we will be NTNP from now on and just see what happens. What will be will be:happydance:

*Wendy* yay for the washing machine:happydance: isn't that lovely of your sister:flower:

*Maia* I've got everything crossed for you for this month hun:flower: it's lovely your staying so positive, hope it pays off.

*Amy* know what you mean about the temping, I wish I could but I know I would either forget or become so obsessed I would think of nothing else:dohh: hopefully you caught that eggy or about to catch it:hugs:

Thinking of you *Arlene* it's so hard isn't it when it feels like everyone else is getting pregnant but it will be your turn soon I am sure. Hope you get things sorted soon at the hospital and it's good they don't have to do anything yet:hugs:

Sending big :hugs: to all those I've missed


----------



## proudmummy

Me and my hubby have 2 sons, one is 15 months and the other 15 weeks old. They both have severe dietry conditions to the point that they need watching all the time so they dont eat anything they shouldnt. 
I am not working untill they are both in school, ds1 goes to nursery 1 morning a week but has all his meals at home so I can keep an eye on him. 

We were planning to start ttc when ds2 is 3 years old and so would have a 2014 baby and if they had the same comdition I would not go back to work until 2018!!! But tonight he said it makes sense to start trying for baby #3 now and complete our family so I can go back to work in 2016. We dont get any benifts for me being a SAHM as hubby works full time but are comfortable enough to afford to have another baby so financially it makes sense for me to get back to work eariler. 

We both love kids and although it would mean having 3 kids under 3, and we know how hard that would be we are up for it. I go to playgroups with the boys and play with them at home so they are well socialised and we get loads of support from my family.

Are we totaly mad for considering it?


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey proudmummy! Welcome! Wow 3 little ones under 3, I would say go for it!! I'd love a big family too :flower: your a brave lady but I bet it would be fun.


----------



## Buster1

I think it's great proudmummy and I say go for it. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Tweak0605

Tired, so this'll just be a quickie post. - OPK again, but I expected it. Had an abundance of creamy CM today, really felt like AF was coming and I expected to be wiping blood. But nothing. Cramping all day and seems to be coming on stronger now. And I'm wicked tired, and have to get up early tomorrow. 

Hope everyone had a good day :flower:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is well. Not much to report here. Af is on her way and I expect her to show her face a couple of days early. But not a surprise so no big deal. Just starting to get some major cramps and as we all know that's no fun. So I hope you ladies have a good night and speak to you all later.


----------



## WendyJ

Well ladies i'm confused :shrug: Second peak day on my monitor but my temp hasn't dipped or shot up. It's just stayed consistent. I really don't know what my body is up to but it's worrying me a bit :cry: Guess I just have to wait a couple more days and see what my temps do. 

*Naomi* So glad the bleeding has finally stopped hun! NTNP is prob the best way to go :flower: x

*Proudmummy* No you aren't mad! I think that would be lovely having 3 so young together. No different from having triplets or twins and another child in a close timeframe and I would love that! I say go for it! To be honest you just don't know how long it will take you to conceive again so what's the harm in starting now :flower: x

*Amy* Your body sounds as confusing as mine! I guess we just have to keep bdancing and see what happens x

*Adrienne* Noooo, the witch isn't allowed to arrive! Is there not much chance for you this month? x

Oh well I guess I should get ready for work. Wish I could stop stressing about whether or not i've ovulated but I can't get it out of my head. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Good Morning Ladies! Its been a while since I posted, but I have spent some time to catch up on all you lovely ladies. AFM my hormones and emotions have just been getting the best of me and I really wish that September would get here sooner so I could go home and see my family and friends. I like our new home, but I would give anything to move back to Indiana. I didn't know how much I would miss it. But when I got here, I realized that it had really become my home, I love Chicago, but Indiana was the best of both worlds. So I think I am just having a hard time adjusting, but I know as I get farther along and my mind is consumed with getting ready for this baby I will be ok. My DH has been great. When I say I cried I mean I cried for probably 1/2 an hour so hard I couldn't breath. My face and neck and chest were covered in tears, snot, and spit. And I was covered in sweat. I am not attractive at all when I cry. When I was younger and would cry like that my mom would get to a point where she would say enough already just stop it because it was hard to deal with. But my DH was so wonderful, he layed with me and rubbed my back and when I finally was done he gave me a giant hug, told me to get in the shower and he was going to go out and get whatever I wanted for dinner. I just hope that this doesn't happen all the time, because I know crying like that and feeling that awful can't be good for the baby? Well sorry for my rant about crying and how awful I looked and felt. But you ladies are really good listeners.

So on to a proper post!!

Wendy- Glad to hear washing machine got fixed, and that was so sweet of your sister. Talk about a lot of highs, FX'ed and LOADS of babydust to you!!!

Michelle-Goodluck at the doctor, wishing for the best!

Arlene- Sometimes the best thing to do is keep busy. It not only takes your mind off TTC but it takes your mind off of everything and everyone around you. I started to scrapbook, read, I redid my entire closet and gave bundles to goodwill. Anything to keep my mind of baby. It really does help. Also glad that surgery can wait. Hope to see you back again soon!!!

Laura-Moving is hard. We moved in May and I got BFP in June, so sometimes it can be a good thing. So FXed that moving was your bit of luck as well. Also goodluck to hubby at his interview, I bet it would be great to have him closer to home. I cant imagine only seeing my hubby on the weekend, that must be rough.

Amy-Let us know what happens. I never really understood the temp thing. So just BD till you can no more lol :)!! Also Sorry for the terrible sleep you have been getting, hopefully you have a good rest soon.

MrsMM-Glad you had a nice family reunion! Definately keep hopeful, keep testing and charting and well keep our FXed for you and your wife!!


----------



## MrsMM24

PROUDMOMMY, I think that it is awesome, and you are nowhere near crazy, in the long run, having them so closely, will help them remain close. Not to mention, you will reach completing your family and be able to relax and enjoy them. GL :dust:

ADRIENNE/AMY, my FXD are crossed that the broom-weilding chick doesn't show up. :dust:

WENDY, it sounds like your cycle is playing a changing game, I have to agree with you, that you should wait another day or so to see what your temp does. Amazing how things pick up overnight.... :dust:

All the other ladies, :dust: to you, I hope that you are doing well, and feeling well...


----------



## eoinandconor

Hiya everyone :) Proudmummys go for it! I have 2 sons 14 months apart they are best friends, im TTC number 3 at the min and would love another close after that aswell, 4 would be my limit, I'm a stay at home mummy aswell, no extra benefits either as hubby works full time also, we wouldnt have it any other way, they grow up so fast! My eldest is starting school in sept and my youngest starts playgroup morning sessions in Sept too, feel its the right time to add to the family, the boys are always asking when we will give them another Bro or sis :) 

I fell pregnant easy with my boys, first month of trying with both of them, this is officially my 2nd month ttc number 3.... Ive been writing down my dates since Af came 22nd June and my first smiley face on cbfm on the 5th July.. it really confuses me, i dunno how i did it so easy the other 2 times before! 

Mrsmm24 are you TTC? 

Mavsprtynpink Yes its tough,he used to work from his office at home, so we went from that to working away all week, hes been doing it 1 year now.. and cant stand missing the boys.. auk ur 9 weeks along :D thats so great, my sis in law is 14 weeks along, she tried for 10 years for her first lil one, but she ended up needing IVF, then she conceived this little naturally was a lovely surprise :) Is this your first baby?

goodluck buster i hope Witchy poo doesnt arrive! xxx


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone.
Hope you had a nice Tuesday.

Wendy sorry your feeling so frustrated just keep bding til you can bd no more. I think someone else on here gave you the same advice. Here's to hoping that this is your cycle.

Carly sorry that your hormones are giving you such a hard time. It must be hard to be away from your family, but you'll be in 2nd tri before you know it and you'll be too busy getting ready for baby to be sad. Plus those hormones should level out by that time too. Try to hang in there til then.

Arlene I hope you're feeling better. I know it's tough when everyone is getting pregnant around you. But remember we're all here for you.

To all the other lovely ladies out there hope all is well.

AFM AF is here which is not a surprise. I expected to be out this month as I have those stupid polyps in my uterus. But those will be gone in the next couple of weeks and then I can get back down to business. I'm on day 2 of the new diet and so far not too bad. As long as I get results I'll be a happy girl. That's all from me take care and talk to you all soon!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: Good luck with the diet!

Wendy - I hear you! I so hope you see your temp change! I so think we're gonna ovulate on almost the same day! We could be PG buddies! I so hope it happens for us!

Carly - sorry you've been feeing horrible! :hugs: You're pregnant so you're allowed to feel that way. Hope things settle down for you. Did you see th new Secret Life last nigh?! I loved when Ben shot Adrian down - that was awesome!

Laura - good luck to you!



Well ladies .. On CD 22 and I finally got a near positive OPK 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0023.jpg

It's not positive, but it's the darkest out of all of them. Pair that with some major cramping going on, and I think I'm gonna ovulate soon! We BD'd last night, so .. and I may be crazy .. but we're gonna try to BD every night this week. Prob till Saturday. I don't want to miss a chance. We might skip Thurs tho since DH works late. 

Hope everyone's well! :flower:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Laura- Yes this is my first baby. My DH and I found out we were expecting a few days after our one year wedding anniversary. I was granted the best and only gift I asked for, so I couldn't be any happier. I just pray everything goes well, and we have a healthy and happy nine months, and healthy and happy baby.

Adrienne- I am glad day two of the diet went well. Just keep with it and you will see results, also throw in exercise and youll really see results. Before I moved to Kentucky I went on a diet and exercised and I lost 10lbs, so its definately worth it. 

Amy- I LOVED IT!! I just wonder if someone told ben about her big plan or if he just didnt want her. But I will tell you this much I cringed when lauren started singing, I was like begging for her to stop. Just like a while ago madison and jack were dancing together in his room and I cringed and begged them to stop it was hard to watch. I am just happy with the direction the show is going in. I was hoping adrian and ben would make it work, but its not going to, and I have a feeling thats going to push amy and ricky some how. Besides the show, the love the look of your test, looks like your on your way to a positive!! The next test I hope to see will be a BFP!!!! 

AFM I think I just feel distanced from everything, even my husband sometimes. At times I think I do it to myself as a way to not feel too much, and at times I think it just happens. I have no reason to complain, really I dont. So I am done for now lol. I hope all you ladies have wonderful evenings, and weeks, I will check in soon.


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* aww hun, its horrible you were so upset but its best to let it all out. Roll on September when you get to see your family, I know it will make you feel tons better :hugs: x

*Maia* Thanks hun, my body likes to play tricks on me! Glad to see the link to your chart up now :thumbup: x

*Laura* Oh wow, how nice your sister-in-law managed her second naturally after all she had to go through the first time! It just shows our bodies are constantly changing. Fingers crossed you'll get another quick BFP this time round :flower: x

*Adrienne* Sorry the witch got you but I know its no surprise to you hun. I bet you cant wait to get your surgery out the way then you can try again with some fresh hope! x

*Amy* Woohoo for the positive OPK! :happydance: Im so pleased for you. Hope youre getting plenty of bdancing in! x

As for me still no change in my temps and thats me back on to high on my monitor. I dont get it :cry: It really got to me this morning and I ended up spilling it all out to hubby at 7.30am who had no idea id even had a peak day! He was a sweetheart and told me to wait and see if my temp dips tomorrow as it can take up to 48 hours to ovulate after a peak (someone has been reading up! :haha:) I hope hes right as ill be gutted if I dont ovulate and have to have another marathon cycle x


----------



## Rachael1981

He's right Wendy, see how your temps go over the next couple of days :hugs:

I'm confused, I'm on my 6th High on the monitor, but my temp has spiked this morning. Haven't been doing OPK's but might do one later just to see :shrug: We didn't manage our every other day BD last night as I was exhausted and when I went to bed OH was on his laptop. I passed out before he turned it off :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* I've just had a nose at your chart and it shot up this morning hun it didn't spike? So, it's either going to shoot back down again for ovulation or you ovulated on day 14. Hmm, can't wait to see what your temps are like for the rest of the week! x


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll see what it does. Going to try and BD tonight though to be on the safe side.


----------



## MrsMM24

EIONA, yes, we have decided to go right into TTC if I ov this month. The docs said that it is highly likely given my irregularly regular cycles, how quick I stopped bldg after the natural M/C and how fast my HCG levels went down. Worst case: I get AF soon, then we start right after which will be my first AF after M/C. :dust:

ADRIENNE, Sorry that AF flew that broom in. Concentrate on your diet until it is time to get back to the "chase", in a week.

WENDY, I am in the same wait for a peak and temp changes as you are. This morning, my temp was rather lower comparably, so I am hopeful that over the next few days I see some OV. Which is great since the "donation" will be avail on Mon morning. We are near each other in OV days. :dust:

LAURA, I understand where you are as I am there as well, I hope we get a :bfp: soon. Your SIL is an inspiring situation, for me. :dust:

AMY, YAY! Seems like you will be "busy" for a couple days.... Here is to getting it on!! :dust:

Rachel, I think that I am going to have to agree with WENDY here, it looks like you just had an OV day, and if so, the day before when you had some "fun" that evening, you may have started the swimmers on a chase. FXD! :dust:

AFM, I have been chart obsessed! Checing out other charts on the site where women conceived right after a M/C and comparing to mine. (I know, no good, but...) My cycle just seems sooo regular so early on and I guess after all I have gone through, I won't allow myself to think that it should be so normal. The donation is ready for Monday, so everything seems promising, assuming I get a + OPK in the next couple of days. I am and have been prepared for a longer cycle after, but who knows, I guess I am just remaining hopeful!


----------



## Pinky12

Just to let you all know that Lea passed her English exam and has got herself and job and is starting on Monday


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations to Lea :D


----------



## Buster1

That's great news about Lea. Please pass on my congrats to her for me Emma.


----------



## proudmummy

Well I guess I'd better introduce myself properly now that we are officially going to be tryong for a 2012 baby.
My name is kayleigh, I'm 23, I've been with my oh for 7 years in December and we are celebrating our 2nd wedding anniversary on monday. We have two beautiful sons, Riley is 15 months and Devon is 15 weeks old. We are going to start ttc our last baby in january 2012 hoping for a winter 2012 baby.


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* I see fertility friend agrees with me that you ovulated on day 14 :happydance: That's fab you ovulated so early, and you bdanced the night before it so fingers crossed you've caught that eggy! x

*Maia* Your as bad as me! I'm always on the chart gallery comparing my charts to others, not like it's going to tell me anything really but still I do it :haha: Fingers crossed your going to ovulate in the next couple of days x

*Emma* Yeah i've been texting Lea, so chuffed things are finally going her way. Hope you're feeling a bit better hun :hugs: x

*Kayleigh* Aww that's lovely you and hubby are child hood sweethearts. Me and my ex were together from the age of 16 to 24 but sadly things fizzled out. I'm more than happy now though and believe things happen for a reason :) You doing anything nice for your anniversary? It will be my 1st wedding anniversary the day before you x

How are all you other ladies doing? 

Well girls, today my temp went up! Yeeha! :happydance: Wasn't a major rise but it is still my highest temp so i'm really hoping this meant I ovulated yesterday. I guess I have to wait and see! It's still strange to me though ovulating on a high day rather than a peak one, hmm. Well I guess I should really get ready for work but it is such a horrible day outside, the rain is bouncing off the ground so I really don't have the motivation to go out there. Needs must tho! Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## proudmummy

We were going to go for a meal, but I'm going out on a hen night instead so hopefully going to go out next week. We're moving house at the end of the month so might save the meal until we've moved and celebrate the move aswel as our anniversary. 

Are most of you ladies ttc now? My boys have their birthdays only 3 weeks apart in April and May so we really want a winter baby this time.


----------



## WendyJ

Yeah i've been trying for a year now. This is my first so I would be happy to have it any time :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy, I agree, looks like you ov'd yesterday!

Welcome to the thread Kayleigh! I've been trying 7 months now, and also this is our 1st too so we don't mind when he or she arrives, we just want a baby!

FF has confirmed ov on CD14! Seems losing 5% of my body weight has kick started my body into doing things properly! I'm amazed! But also pleased we dtd the night before :D


----------



## JellyBean19

Can I join in? :blush:

I suppose I may introduce myself. My name is Cheryl and I'm TTC baby #1! My OH and I have been together for about 2 years and this is our first cycle of trying :) The :witch: is here at the minute so back on the :sex: bandwagon soon! 

Good luck to everyone looking their BFP!


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread Cheryl :D


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* I definitely think thats what made me start ovulating again! They say it only takes a little weight loss to get things going properly again. Saying that I did go and eat a big pizza to myself for tea last night :dohh: Oh well, what's one treat every now and then! x

*Cheryl* Welcome to the thread hun :flower: The more the merrier in here! Hope the witch leaves you soon and you can get ttc! You should put a wee ticker up so we can follow your cycle x


----------



## Rachael1981

There's a lot to be said for losing weight :D


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies i'am another new one looking to join in on this fabby thread. My name is nicky iam 26, been with hubby 7 years married for four. We have 2 gorgeous girls carla 6 and keyona 3 (on sun). One angel baby girl delivered 19/20 weeks 6/12/05. I had the merina coil in for 2 and a half years had it removed ttc our 3rd march 13th this year got my bfp 5/5/11 and mc 4 july (13wks but pregnancy sac measured 8 +3) followed by emergency d&c same day.

Really hoping to get my august bfp but dont think ill be that lucky. Havent been temping or any of that, wanted to try not stress to much but so far thats not happening. Had signs of implantation bleeding last week but i have no idea if that was wishful thinking. Iam going to test 11/8 if af hasnt shoen up by then as that will be 6wks since mc

Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* Your right! You're doing better than me though, i've only lost 6lbs so far, but hey! It's a start x

*Nicky* Welcome to the thread hun :flower: So sorry to hear about your losses, here's wishing you a BFP very soon for your forever baby x


----------



## JellyBean19

WendyJ said:


> *Cheryl* Welcome to the thread hun :flower: The more the merrier in here! Hope the witch leaves you soon and you can get ttc! You should put a wee ticker up so we can follow your cycle x

Thank you :) I know me too! I've added a ticker now, I think I've done it right! x


----------



## MrsMM24

RACH, Entering the TWW I see, YA for OV! You accidentally timed that :sex: juuust right :haha: FXD, cannot wait to hear the testing soon... :dust:

KALEIGH, Welcome! :wave: We are HS Sweethearts too, much more difficult story since we are women, but Love is Love so we count the years. FXD that you time that 3rd LO just right for a winter 2012 appearance. With those cloe bdays, you certainly need a winter one. I returned immediately to TTC after a MC and doc's blessing. 

WENDY, we are bad, because I get excited about charts that look like mine do currently and see there pos results, for no reason as it doesn't change mine :haha: My temp climbed a little today, not much, and I am sure that my OV "was" about CD20 before. We shall see however, wishful thinking after MC. OV day just passed for you, know what that means..... :dust:

Cheryl and NICKY Welcome :wave: happy to have you. NICKY, it seems that we are just about in the same scenario so sorry for your losses, would be nice to see a quick OV and :bfp: FXD for you. :dust:

CD16 today, hoping to see a little fertility peak onmy chart and an OV this weekend.... Here is to hoping that it is not AF rearing.... :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread Nicky :D


----------



## disneybelle25

Evening ladies!
Welcome *Kayleigh, Nicky* and *Cheryl* :flower: 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well! Good luck to all those ov'ing!! I'm trying to read back over all the posts but I can't keep up lol:blush: my fault for not being on here for a while!!

*Rachael* and *Wendy* I'm with you on the losing weight front, although I am USELESS at it!! Hate exercise and LOVE food so really struggle but I'm getting better, glad your cycles are coming together!! 
Good luck with the 2ww *Rachael* got everything crossed that this is your month!

*Maia* good luck for this weekend hun, hope you see that peak soon!

AFM well I've been moaning a lot in my journal so not going to bring it in here but think I have seen the light so to speak on how to move forward! Just need to get that BFN on the hpt so I can start checking opk's!!

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, Hope you are all well :hugs:

*Naomi-* So glad you seem to of come out of the other side. I have just read up on your plan and I think it is a good way to get an idea as to what your body is up to. Good luck and I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

*Maia-* Hopefully you will get your peak soon enough and then you will be in the 2ww with some of the other ladies. Hope you are ok :flower:
*
Nicky-* :wave: Welcome to our lovely thread. There are many amazing ladies on here! Looks like you and I got married around the same time lol! Sorry to hear about your loss as well :hugs:
*
Rachael-* Well done on the weight loss and fingers crossed for you in the 2ww. Thank you for your support recently :hugs:
*
Cheryl-* Welcome to the thread :wave: I hope the :witch: leaves you soon so you can start the :sex: :haha:

*Wendypops-* I have just had a look at your chart and all looks good to me :hugs: Thank you also for your support the past few days. Don't know where I would be without you girls regardless of what stage we are all at :hugs:

*Kayleigh-* Welcome :wave: Hope you have a lovely time out for your anniversary and also the hen night. I could do with a good girls night out :haha: I dont know what my family would of done if I had a baby in december. I have a nieces whos bday is 15/11, a nephews whos is 23/12 and my other nephews is 25/12!! Too many birthdays around the Christmas already :haha: 

*Carly-* I hope your emotions have calmed down for you. Mine have been all over the place the past few days! Big :hugs: e-mail me if you want to chat :hugs:

*Amy- *:happydance: for the near positive OPK. I hope you and the hubby are going for it :haha: I am so wishing this is your forever baby :hugs:

*Adrienne-* Glad the new diet isnt too bad and sorry the nasty :witch: got you! I bet you cant wait for your operation and then you can get yourself back on track!!

As for everyone else or anyone I have missed, hello :wave:, Hope you are well :flower: and sorry I missed you out but have only been back a few pages :haha:

Well as for me, I have had the week from hell so far and I am not happy!! My temp is absolute rubbish and never turned into work today! Apparently her boyfriend attacked her and smased her windows and she was waiting for the police to turn up and took the day off. Sorry if I sound a little heartless but I have heard these stories for the 3 weeks she has worked for me and there have been some major holes in her stories she tells! She was off last Thursday as she got a phone call late on Wednesday to have an emergency hospital appointment (apparently she has PCOS) and then called my assistant (as I was on holiday) to say they had sent her for an emergency x-ray so she wouldn't be back in work that day. She has been late on 3 occasions, she has left early on 7 occasions and the things she tells me about her personal life are ridiculous! Needless to say, I am driving past her house before I go to work tomorrow as I want to see if her windows are indeed smashed in or if it seems to be another lie.
At the moment she has only given me reason to doubt her so it is going to take a lot for me to believe what she says! 
She was employed to make my job easier with me being ill the other month and all I have had is stress from her!

Anyway, rant over, I needed to get it out of my system as it has bubbling all day. Anyways, I think I am off to bed as I have loads to do tomorrow thanks to stupid contractors stealing my students belongings!! Never a dull day at work for me, just wondering who is going to shout and scream at me tomorrow! Night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sack her, I'll come and be your temp!


----------



## Pinky12

:haha: Rachael!! I got told this I could sack her and now I am told I am going to have to wait and see until tomorrow!! Not happy at all as I cant work with someone who so far has given me many reasons not to trust her!


----------



## Rachael1981

I wouldn't be happy either, all she seems to want to do is mess about. Doesn't she know that she's extremely lucky to have a job in the first place?! :trouble:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! How are we all doing today? :flower: 

*Cheryl* Loving the ticker hun! Will be much easier to track your cycle now x

*Maia* I'm keeping an eye on your chart, really hope it's ovulation rather than AF! x

*Naomi* What a gorgeous picture of you hun! I too have nipped across and read your plan, sounds good! I think that's your best way forward :flower: x

*Emma* So happy to see you posting on here again hun :hugs: Your temp sounds like a nightmare! An emergency appointment for PCOS?? :wacko: Well i've got PCOS as you know and I have no idea why the heck you would have an emergency appointment or an emergency scan for it. Sounds off to me! Did you drive by her house? I bet if her windows were fine she would say she got them replaced ultra quick :haha: x

*Rachael* FF has changed your ovulation date! :huh: What's that about?? x

*Amy* How many days past ovulation do you think you are now? I'm thinking i'm two but we shall see! x

*Arlene* Hope you're alright hun, i know your a busy bee x

Right I best get off to work. Temp was fractionally higher than yesterday so i'm hoping FF will put my crosshairs on tomorrow! We shall see. Anyway, thank god it's Friday! Been a long week x


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't know Wendy, I'm not happy with it and I'm sure I ov'd on CD14 :shrug:


----------



## heavyheart

hiya ladies hope everyone is doing well :kiss:

I'am doing better 2day, yesterday was a horrid day, the post man came with a letter that happened to by my appointment for 20wk scan. It n on my mind recently that soon i would have been due to have that done but when i had it there in black and white whith date and time i totaly broke down and blubbered the rest of the day. However today is a new day and ive picked myself back up again, did an hours work out then took my daughter to hospital to have her cast taken off. Think ill take her for lunch soon and have a nice day. Im determind to be positive xxx

hugs n dust to everyone :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

O nicky, thats really awful I really feel for you. So glad your feeling a bit better today and being pro active. Hope you have a lovely lunch with your daughter :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

MrsMM- I can understand the obsession with charts. I was totally obsessed with POAS. I checked out every website I could find with pictures and different experiments and such. 

Kayleigh-Sounds like you have been blessed with two gorgeaus boys. I hope you are blessed again with your third child. Jan 2012 will be here before you know it. Welcome to the thread!!

Emma- Temp workers are useless. I was in a similiar position. I hope things can settle down and work can get easier for you. I think you might have to sack her and bring in someone new. You will want someone who can run a smooth ship when you are on maternity leave. You have to think to the future here. And as much as you want to feel for you personal life, there is a line that needs to be drawn.

Welcome Cheryl & Nicky to the thread!!! Loads of Babydust to both of you!!

AFM- I am trying to work out my emotions. I am thinking to myself, I will have a nice weekend with my husband and then I go to the doctor first thing Thursday morning so that will help the week fly by, and then I will have another nice weekend with my husband and then just 2 more weeks till I go to IL to visit my family and friends. One of my dear friends who was a bridesmaid is expecting on the 25th so I am exciting to meet her LO. So there are things for me to be happy about it, its just sometimes I look in the mirror and I dont even recognize myself. So if everything goes well at my appointment on thursday I found a spa that is specially designed for expecting ladies or ladies TTC or ladies who recently had LO's. So all their products are safe and they can understand how I am feeling. So I am going to schedule myself a spa day to hopefully feel good again. Sorry its been a while since I posted. For all the ladies I may have left out you know your in my thoughts!!! I wish everyone a great weekend!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats to Lea on passing her exam! 

Welcome Kayleigh :flow: Congrats on your 2nd anniversary! I've been trying for our 1st for over 8 months now, with 2 miscarriages. Hoping we'll be 3rd time lucky.

Wendy - yay for a temp rise!!!! how awesome!! I have no clue where I am right now. As much as I like not knowing, it's kinda frustrating. If I say my + OPK was Wednesday (since Tuesday's was almost positive), I would be 1 DPO today. BUT, I also could've ovulated earlier since I took soy. So, we'll see I guess!

Rachel - good luck!!

Cheryl - Welcome :flow: good luck with this cycle!!

Nicky - Welcome! :flow: So sorry to hear about your loss. I went through the same thing in March. Sometimes a more relaxed approach is better then all the temping and testing.I know I'm feeling better about not knowing how long after ovulation I am or anything. Sorry to hear about the letter. I called to make my annual exam about a month ago, and the nurse said to me on the phone "Well, you're pregnant aren't you?" I was pretty peeved at that. Good luck!

Maia - good luck!!

Naomi - good luck hun! i think you've got a great plan!

Emma - miss you around here! sorry abotu all the drama at work! hope you get some relax and rest time in this weekend!

Carly - hope you can have a nice weekend with hubby!!! sorry to hear you've been down!!


Wow, that was a long catch-up! So many new girls here!! :flow:


Well, I have no clue where I am at in my cycle now. Since the OPK was almost positive Tuesday, I will go with ovlating either Wed or Thurs, putting me at 1-2 DPO. BUT, I'm not gonna think about it. My abdomen has been super sore all week. Not sure what that's all about. We'll get some more BDing tonight and maybe tomorrow. We DTD Monday, Wed, and now tonight, so hopefully we got our bases covered. Due to work and tiredness, we didn't get any other days in unfortunately. 

AND, in 2 weeks on my diet, I lost a little over 3 lbs! Yay for me. And that was with no exercise really, just calorie counting. So, I'll def keep it up!


----------



## MrsMM24

EMMA, probably won't be happy to keep sayimg this, and regret it 2 days in, but I am looking forward to joinging the TWW :wacko: Anyway, I think that temp is VERY 'iffy':dohh:, did you get by and see the windows??

WENDY, Thanks sooo much!! Yeah, I am hoping to see some changes in my chart soon. This morning I saw a change in my OPK....

NICKY, That totally sux! So so sorry! That happened to me for my 12 wk scan. I got a phone call to confirm. Head up, things will eventually get better and these mistakes will get caught beforehand. :hugs:

MAVS, welcome back. Now worries, we understand your absence. Important at this time, is to relax and do what makes you feel good. I am thinking that that spa day you are working out, sounds good! GL and I hope you enjoy it!! 

It is CD17 for me ladies, and this morning, we checked the OPK stick and there was the faintest of a pink line. I know that I have had line eye for the past week, so... the wife checked it as well and she confirmed that it is very faintly pink. So, I am thinking that OV is near. My temps haven't moved, but it can possibly mean OV is a day off or so right? Good because we have a "donation" scheduled at 9am but today is the last day to move it to Sunday if need be.... Any projections?


----------



## proudmummy

How do you ladies chart your temp? I didn't bother with my boys just got very lucky but I need something to fill the time between now and January.


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,
*
Kayleigh-* If you go to https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ you can chart your temperature on there. 

*Maia-* I am sure you will be fine in the 2ww and you have all us ladies to help you through it :hugs:

*Amy-* I hope you have managed to get a positive OPK by now! My fingers are crossed for you :hugs:

*Carley-* I would love to sack my temp at the minute as I dont like liers! Fortunately there is nothing set for her to stay on for my maternity. She should only be with us until September but there would of been a possiblility for her to stay on. There is no chance of that now. I ask my assistant what he thought and he said he wouldnt want her to stay on! Hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

*Rachael-* I may take you up on that cat collar. I am going to see how she goes with the bandage and if it doesn't work I will let you know. Thank you for the offer, tyhats very kind of you :hugs:

*Wendpops*-My temp is a nightmare!! Thats what I thought. My assistant and his oh are currently going through the whole PCOS testing ect so even he knows its complete b*llocks! It wasnt a scan she went for, it was an x-ray! I didnt know they could x-ray cysts! Hope you are having a relaxing weekend :hugs:

Well here is an update on my temp!
I went by her place and checked her windows and funnily enough... all in place!! She came in an apologised and told me her windows were broken and her back door was smashed in. She went on to say that her bf kicked her dad in the foot who has a blood clot but her dad then flew on holiday Friday morning...... hmmm!! She had some nicve new hair extensions on Friday as well!

Also on Friday we had some random person walk into our reception, sit down on one of the sofas and fall asleep sat up. Within 3 mins of him being there he was in so much of a deep sleep that no one could wake him up! after 20 mins of shaking him to try and wake him up I had to call the police who came with an ambulance to wake him up. After 10 minutes of the paramedics being there they managed to wake him up and found out he was polish so it was difficult to get anything out of him. After half an hour or so they sent him on his way. Well its the first time that has ever happened at work lol
Thought I would give you all a giggle anyway!

My cat has started pulling all her fur out again so she is bandaged up so she cant do it anymore, hopefully that will stop her for a bit. I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Is anyone up to anything nice??


----------



## MrsMM24

KALEIGH, the site is great, check it out. The themom has to be the basil though. Its really a good tool.

EMMA, wow! Funny feeling the story was suspect. Should have known it was a "hair day" trick. Terrible! WOW, your work stories are PRICELESS!!

CD18 and there is a bit of a pink lin forming.... my temp dipped as well. OV is looming, donation is arriing...soooo hope we timed this right. The digi didn't have a smiley yet which was curious, but, we are ready!!.

:dust: Ladies! Enjoy all your activities this weekend!!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Ladies i'm so sorry!! I've just been so busy, again i'm just popping on before leaving for work. I was shopping with OH yesterday and he asked me to go into some jewellers and try on different styles of engagement rings as he didn't want to pick the wrong kind, he ended up putting a deposit on one I loved! He wanted to speak with my dad before taking the ring home, which was done last night and my dad gave his full blessing and support, but I do have to wait on him asking me properly now :dohh: I bet he'll keep me waiting for months! I'm so overwhelmed with it though, half a carat, round cut totally colourless platinum :happydance: i'll be scared to wear it!! :lol:

Anyway, best be off for work. I will try to get on tonight for a proper post. miss you ladies!


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow Arlene, I am so happy for you. Glad to see you back here x x x


----------



## disneybelle25

:flower:Ahh *Arlene* sounds absolutely gorgeous!!!! Hope you don't have to wait too long for that proposal, I love how much of a gentleman he is wanting to get your dads blessing first:flower:

*Maia* sounds like ov is on her way, hope you get your BFP this month hun!

*Emma* your temp sounds like a right pain in the backside, poor you, not what you need at the moment!! Is there anything you can do about it? What a random thing to happen with the Polish man!!
Hope your cat starts feeling better soon!

Well done with the weight loss *Amy* that is fantastic!!:happydance: Sounds like you have done all you can this month so fx'd for you hun!

Hope all the other ladies are having a lovely weekend:flower:

AFM well my af arrived yesterday:happydance::happydance: wasn't sure it was af to start with as it wasn't very heavy but it's definitely here now lol!:dohh: so so pleased as it means once this is done we can properly get on with ttc and I've got ov sticks to start calculating it all:happydance: Adam thought it was amazing that something that bought me tears when we were trying before the mc had me dancing round the room:happydance:
Waiting for our new fridge to arrive today, had a new one delivered last Sunday but they damaged it trying to get it through the doorway, I was not very happy as they were just being impatient so they are giving us another one!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

xarlenex said:


> Ladies i'm so sorry!! I've just been so busy, again i'm just popping on before leaving for work. I was shopping with OH yesterday and he asked me to go into some jewellers and try on different styles of engagement rings as he didn't want to pick the wrong kind, he ended up putting a deposit on one I loved! He wanted to speak with my dad before taking the ring home, which was done last night and my dad gave his full blessing and support, but I do have to wait on him asking me properly now :dohh: I bet he'll keep me waiting for months! I'm so overwhelmed with it though, half a carat, round cut totally colourless platinum :happydance: i'll be scared to wear it!! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, best be off for work. I will try to get on tonight for a proper post. miss you ladies!

Ok I read this and had to respond!!! This is super exciting!!!!!! I can't wait to hear the story of his proper proposal, and it is sooo nice you got to pick out your ring. Congrats!!!! I bet you are over the moon!!!! I will post a proper post later ladies, but I had to let Arlene now how happy and excited I am. I love an engagement and wedding!!!


----------



## Buster1

Yay Arlene!!! I can't wait to see a picture of the ring when he finally gives it to you. You must be so excited. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats Arlene! :happydance: Sounds like things are coming together nicely for you!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Sorry I wasnt on at the weekend, it was a busy one. Sunday was mine and hubbys one year wedding anniversary so on Saturday we went out for a lovely Italian meal and spent some quality time together. Sunday we were away on a bike motorbike charity run to Newton Stewart which is about an hour away. There was a really good turnout and I hope lots of money raised for charity. Couldnt resist a cupcake with lots of vanilla icing on top while I was there, bad me! Back to the diet today.

Ex hubby and his fiancé had their little baby girl on Friday, ive seen pics and she is tiny! I did feel a bit emotional about it all cause it is my ex and at one point we tried to have a baby together but ive got my head around it all now and am going round tonight to meet the little one. Cant wait for a cuddle!

5dpo today so almost out of my 1st weeks wait. Actually feel ok this month, im not stressing about it either way and am hoping to stay this way until AF is due. Im sick of wasting money on tests that ive used early so im determined this month im going to wait and see if AF arrives before I test. If I get tempted you have to stop me testing! Lol.

*Rachael* I see FFs moved your ovulation day back to CD14! Stupid thing lol. Your chart is looking fab so far though, hope those temps stay nice and high x

*Nicky* Aww hun, how awful for you to receive that letter. I wish hospitals were quicker to update their records as its hard enough to go through without reminders like that. I hope you had a lovely day out with your daughter anyway x

*Carly* Ooh the spa sounds fab! Just what the doctor ordered. I hope you manage to get it booked. Sounds like you have a lot to look forward to! X

*Amy* Well done on the weight loss hun! Im the same, all the weeks I was exercise I hardly lost anything, im losing more now im just calorie counting! Lol. Sounds like you got enough bdancing in hun, so hope we have both done it this month! x

*Maia* Any sign of ovulation? I know you said you usually ovulate about CD20 which is today right? Fingers crossed it happens in the next day or two! Will you get another donation to top up the last one? X

*Kayleigh* If you click on my ovulation chart link in my signature it will take you to Fertility Friend where you can start up a page. You need to buy a bbt thermometer which has two places after the point so you can see your temp shifts better. Its really easy to do, you just take it at the same time every morning when you wake up and record it on your chart. Fertility Friend will put your lines up once youve ovulated. Its a good idea to start now before you start properly ttc cause it will help you figure out exactly when you ovulate in a month x

*Emma* Urgh how did I know your temp was full of crap! You should have said nice extensions! lol. As for the sleeping guy, thats kinda freaky how someone can get into such a deep sleep! You dont have get some unusual things going on at your work! How you keeping nowadays anyway? Well I hope x

*Arlene* oh wow hun! How exciting!!! I bet hes thinking up some nice romantic way to ask you! I hope he does it soon, im itching to know how he does it! X

*Naomi* Yey hun! So glad AF has arrived! Youll be back to ttc in no time. I remember being the exact same after having no AF for months, youd think id won the lottery when she arrived! Haha. Thats shocking about your fridge! At least they are giving you a new one I suppose x

*Adrienne* How you doing hun? Not heard much from you lately x

Well best get on with work, Im skiving again and that is one heck of a post!haha. Talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy-Awesome on the diet and weight loss!! Keep it up!! FXd all that BDing worked and you'll get your BFP soon!!

MrsMM- Thank you! I go to the doc on Thursday so I am going to make sure he thinks its a good idea or if I should wait till further along. Glad you got some pink lines, definately a good sign!!! Wishing everything goes well for you and your wife!!!

Emma- Thanks for the giggle! Sounds like you have a lot of crazy around you right now. Sorry about your cat, cats are stubborn ones.

Wendy-Happy anniversary!! Glad to see you back, the TWW stinks but you can do it and we are all here to support you. Think of it this way instead of wasting money on tests before you need them, put that money in an envelope and use it for your first baby buy.

AFM- I have a doctors appointment on Thursday, so I am hoping everything will be ok and this pregnancy is moving along the way it should. Nothing else really planned for the week, just school work and cleaning the house as usual. It really is starting to bother me that I am not working. But it is what it is and I will make it work lol. I am hoping the doctor says that it will be fine to go to the spa because I really need it. Hope all you ladies have a nice day. I saw the change up this weekend and it was histerical!! Definately worth seeing. And I cant wait for friday because Glee 3d is finally out and I am obsessed!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi All, 

WENDY, Congrats on your 1 yr :happydance:, Italian and a lovely night together sounds great. I am so happy that you are dealing with the ex's baby situation nicely, get some extra cuddles in there if you can, get some baby dust on you. I have learned as you have with testing early, I too will be waiting, and I will be right here to STOP you from POAS early! :haha:

CARLY, GL Thursday with the appt, hoping this sticky bean is sticking and progressing lovely! :dust: My FXD for some good news about the Spa as well!!! Sounds like it will be a great release with everything going on and missing work. Was totally hard for me when I was preg with our daughter, that I wasn't working so I understand...

Well ladies, I was having like pains in my lower abdomen Sunday and some today. I got an +OPK this morning! Yay! And the donation was right on time, I mean 8:26am!!! Love it! We have one more for Wednesday, we are actually thinking about getting another as well, just to be sure. I mean, who knows what or how fertile I may be right now, definitely didn't expect to be this quickly.... hmmmm?:-k

How is everyone else for the start of the week? If I recall, we were going to have a pretty active weekend into an active week....


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well!

Carly- Good luck for your doctors appointment on Thursday, I am sure everything is fine. I am sure it is fine to go to the spa, I think you will have to be careful of hot environments (sauna etc) but a lot of the other things can be tailored to pregnant women.

Wendypops- Hi Mrs, was startiing to worry about you until I saw your fb about your anniversary lol. Glad you have had a lovely day out :hugs: I will give you strength not to test! I was always very good at waiting to see if the :witch: showed up so dont worry I am here to give you a talking to if you try :haha: Yes my work is highly unusual! Never a dull day at our place lol. I am not rising to my temp as she has a week... anything happens and she is out of here!! 

Naomi- HR have agreed that we are to give my temp a week and see what happens. Hopefully she doesnt take the p!ss!! :happydance: for the :witch: showing up! I bet you cant wait for this month! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

MrsMM24- :happydance: for the positive OPK and the donation arriving!! Finger crossed :hugs:

Well today was a quiet day at work thank god but I am snowed under and was shattered today for some reason! Hopefully I feel better tomorrow. I have taken some pictures of some baby clothes that have been given to me for you to nosey at on my journal. I will be taking more pictured of the other items I have once my back is a little better.

I hope everyone is having a lovely night. To all the ladies that havent been on for a while, hope your all ok. We miss you all on here :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Not had chance to catch up properly. Wendy, I overrode the ov day on FF so make it what I think lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

PINKY, I hope you feel better and get dip from under some of that work soon.

LOL @ RACHEL doing the override. FXD :dust:

I think that FF will show DPO tomorrow, unless, I get another positive, which doesn't hurt, as "donation" today and Wednesday increases my chances... I have had some abdomen cramping since Sunday which I don't mind if it is OV!!! FtightlyXD!!!! :dust:


----------



## disneybelle25

fingers crossed maia! :flower:
dont blame you rachael, you know your body best!


----------



## heavyheart

hiya all you lovely ladies hope your all doing well :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well i was meant to be testing on the 11th but iam sure af caught me today :shrug:. Its old brown blood, not heavy but more than spotting its covering the tissue when i wipe sorry tmi!!! no usual af cramps but sore back and boobs. Iam sad am not getting my bfp but kind of glad my body is trying to get back to some part of normality so hoping ill get my bfp this cycle.

Big hugs to u ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - i'm super stoked for you!! how awesome!! the ring sounds GORGEOUS, and i hope he doesn't make you wait long for it!

Naomi - I know what you mean! I was happy my AF arrived, as mine didn't come until 40 days after my D&C. I so hope you catch it this cycle!

Wendy - Glad you had a good busy weekend. Helps to keep busy and not focused on TTC and the TWW. I'm actually feeling pretty relaxed too. Not really worrying about things, and it feels so good not to really symptom spot. 

Carly - Good luck at your appt on Thursday, I'm sure seeing your little bean 
will make everything better. I'll have to check out the The Change Up - definitely looks good!

Maia - good luck this cycle!!

Emma - hope you got some rest and that work will get less crazy!

Nicky - sorry to hear AF got you, but hopefully next cycle will be lucky!

I've just been busy with work. I had to get up early today, 5:15 a.m. :( So I'm tired. I could've gone for a nap today, but I skipped my lunch and left early. I did take a nap yesterday. Did absolutely nothing all day, and felt wicked tired around 2ish. So I took a 30-45 min nap and a little more refreshed. Other than that, not much else going on. Have sharp, shooting pains in my bbs, but who knows what that could be. I have no clue where I am, and i actually like it. So much less stressed and relaxed.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well soon I will be able to move on. plan on trying again in a week. I just bought me some opks from babyhopes, and hopefully the next time will be awesome!


----------



## Tweak0605

9babiesgone said:


> well soon I will be able to move on. plan on trying again in a week. I just bought me some opks from babyhopes, and hopefully the next time will be awesome!

Glad you'll be able to move on soon. Good luck this cycle! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

9, sounds good!!!:hugs: Looking forward to hearing and seeing your success story!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies. I just want ot start over.


----------



## Pinky12

I dont know if anyone has heard about the riots in Manchester?? Well I have just checked up on Lea and she is sort of in the middle of it all!! Its knocked me sick as I have many close friends near all the idiots!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I have heard about them, I hope Lea is and remains safe and sound. :hugs: As well as all of our friends here on BnB that are in the center of the craziness!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all, hope everyone is well :flower:

*Carly* I am sure your appointment will go well hun and hopefully that will perk you up a bit. As for not having a job I can imagine how frustrating it must be at times but just think, once your wee baby is here they'll be getting all your attention and you wont miss having a job :hugs: x

*Maia* :happydance: for the positive OPK! Looks like you've timed things just perfectly hun. Bring on the tww! I will be watching out for those crosshairs on your chart! x

*Emma* Thanks hun, always know you've got my back if I need you :hugs: Wow, can't believe pippin is the size of an avocado now! Your pregnancy just seems to be flying by. Just had a wee nose at your pics, how darn cute! I could honestly buy a whole baby shop, I just love baby clothes! As for the riots, I know hun, it's really scary. It's way beyond control now. I've got friends in Manchester too, one of them was texting me tonight saying the camera crew on tv were filming on the street of her work. I told her if it gets close to her home to just get out of there and stay with friends/relatives for a few days in another town. No house/job is worth risking your life for x

*Rachael* What you like overriding your chart :haha: I deffo agree with you though, it has looked liked CD14 to me from the start! I've just seen your status on Facebook too, aww hun I am so thrilled to hear about your jobn! :happydance: Good on you! I knew you would get something. When do you start? x

*Naomi* Hope the witch is on her way out so you can get back to ttc :hugs: x

*Nicky* So sorry the witch has got you hun! But like you say, it's good your body is getting back into a routine. Hopefully she wont stay with you long and you can get on to a fresh month :flower: x

*Amy* No wonder you're tired hun! I never see that time of the morning lol. I would hate not knowing where I was in my cycle, I wouldn't know when to test :haha: I do think we are around the same point of our cycles though so still hoping we can do it together this month! x

*Shana* So sorry for what you've had to go through hun :hugs: I'm glad your able to start trying again next week, wishing you all the luck in the world for your next BFP x

Well I went round and meet ex's gorgeous baby girl. She is soo tiny! Left feeling even more broody than I already was! Hopefully my turn will come around soon.

Today I had the day off work as I had a dentist appointment. My dentist is 2 hours away so I always just take a holiday and make a day of it. Don't need anything done thankfully, i'm so scared of the dentist! He said we can do a crown on one of your teeth if you like as you can see the silver filling through the side a bit, but I went NO THANK YOU! :haha: If I don't need it I don't want it haha. 

Not much else happening. Me and hubby talked a lot about what it will be like when i'm pregnant on the journey. Of course it left me wanting to test when I got home but I am pleased to say I resisted! So proud of myself :haha: Another 10 days to go though before I know if the witch will arrive or not. The waiting sucks!

Anyway i'm gonna get myself off to bed. To all you lovely ladies I haven't mentioned above I hope you are well and look forward to your next post :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I start on September 12th :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks wendy!! anyone else order from babyhopes.com, and know how long it takes to get their ovulation test via usps?


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - you'll get your little one - and hopefully soon!!! it's gonna be oh so sweet when you do too :hugs: Good for you for not testing. Me, well, I have this dire urge to POAS. I might tomorrow :blush: I'll be CD 30 tomorrow. So maybe only 9ishDPO depending on ovulation. 

AFM i'm super tired tonight. Was watching a show at 7:30 and could've fallen asleep right then and there. I'm still up, but thinking of taping the rest of the show I'm watching now and going to bed. I'm praying this is a good sign.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I have tremendous faith, that you are probably nextin line for a :bfp: and enterance to a wonderful Preg journey! So awesome not testing, so proud of you, hoping to follow in your footsteps when I have that urge in a few days. :dust:

TWEAK, I sure hope that is a sign for you! I mean, I got my :bfp: in June at 10DPO... Can't wait till you test... :dust:

I hope everyone is doing well, especially those in all the madness England.... :hugs: 
AFM, I awoke feeling "sick" I know it is waaaay too early for it to be "symptoms" so I am hoping that I do not get sick. I have been taking the tussin anyway, so I hope that throws off any sickness. I am SUUUPER tired as well. I went to bed at a decent hour, but am truly sluggish. Used rest of "donation" today, although I was sooo not in a great mood. I feel like Rachel in that I may have OV on CD18 or CD19 and FF may need an override. The OPKs are very faint this morning however, so I don't know. I know that means I may still be a tad fertile. I always have loads of CM so it is hard to tell by that for me, however, I can tell by the amounts, that my body is producing that as "normal" after an MC. My temp shot up today, but my optimism is decreasing based on me feeling ill. I have had some pains in the abdomen CD20 & CD21... Not sure though, just hopeful.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

<---- 2DPO


----------



## mavsprtynpink

MRSMM- Love hearing the good news! I am glad it is happening quickly for you! Keep your hopes up....

Emma- Its so nice you are already being showered with gifts. I'll have to take a peak at your journal.

Wendy- You are so right! Your turn will come, you can get through the next 10 days without testing. Plan something to look forward too like a date night, or a night out with your girlfriends to help keep your mind off testing.

Amy- I definately think tomorrows appt. will help put me in a better place. Its sometimes better to not know where your at, it takes the load of stress off a bit. And naps are the BEST!!

Nicky-FXed for a BFP next cycle!!!

AFM- I cleaned out what will be the nursery closet yesterday. So there will be plenty of room for babies things now. This house just doesn't have enough storage so I have to make the best of things. I wanted to do it now when I am early and can still do things without just having to direct my husband around. I did make him do the heavy lifting when he got home from work though. So tomorrow is the big doctors appt. And then Friday I am going to see GLEE 3D and I can't wait. The first time I saw a preview of the movie I swear I screamed. I know my husband really doesn't want to see it, but he knows its important to me so he is going along with it. I hope everyone else has a great week, and I will check back soon!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

MrsMM24 said:


> TWEAK, I sure hope that is a sign for you! I mean, I got my :bfp: in June at 10DPO... Can't wait till you test... :dust:

Thanks hun. 

Tested this morning and it was a stark white BFN. I wasn't surprised though, as I think I'm only 8-9 DPO. With my first pregnancy, I got a + at 10 DPO I think. Still having symptoms. Went to bed at 8:30 last night. Praying for the best.


----------



## WendyJ

Evening ladies! I'm just sneaking on while hubby is out picking up a chinese for dinner. Had a really crap day at work and just feel dead emotional and tired so decided to treat myself. Think it'll be an early night for me too. 

*Rachael* Only a month away then, that's fab hun! Will be a total life change for you. Are you able to walk to it if you can't get a car or is a car essential? Hope you find a decent one soon x

*Shana* Never heard of that site sorry, so i'm not sure how long it will take. Hopefully they will be here soon though so you can get using them x

*Amy* Aww Amy! You didn't go and test :dohh: tut tut tut :haha: I still think the tiredness could be a sign for your Mrs, I remember you had that with your last BFP. Fingers crossed! x

*Maia* Thanks hun, I hope you're right :) Yeah I agree, you might have ovulated on day 19. Just have to see if your temp goes up again tomorrow :thumbup: Hope you're feeling a bit better, there's nothing worse than feeling sick and tired x

*Carly* Good luck for your appointment tomorrow hun, I look forward to reading up on what happened at it :flower: Ooh how exciting clearing out the nursery closet, makes things feel a bit more real! I bet you can't wait to fill it up with cute baby items x

*Emma* Good luck for your appointment tomorrow too hun, I will be looking out for an update :thumbup: x

Right dinner has arrived so i'm offski! Talk later :flower: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks wendy. I Hope I get them super soon!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Wendypops- Hope you are feeling better after your Chinese. Make sure you have a cuddle with the hubby :hugs: I was naughty and had domino's pizza for tea. :haha: I didnt finish work until 7 and couldnt be bothered cooking so we decided on that. I am not expecting much from my appointment, just think its a check up really. Hope you get some rest and feel better tomorrow :hugs: keep your strength up Mrs and no testong !! :flower:

Amy- Sorry it was a :bfn: but I am sure it is too early. Try again in a few days as I know I wont be able to convince you not to test :haha:

Carly- I know what you mean about no storage! I don't even have a place to hide away my hoover!! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I am sure it will all be ok. Hope you have fun at Glee on Friday x

MrsMM24- Fingers crossed for you that you ovulated at the right time. Make sure you get some rest as well as you never know there may be something going on inside you :winkwink:

Shana- I have never ordered from babyhopes but hope your order comes through for you soon :hugs:

Rachael- Have you managed to find a car yet? I hope that daddy of yours is being helpful :haha: I bet you can't wait to start work now!!

Naomi- Hope you are doing ok hun :hugs:

Arlene- Hope you are ok and work isn't stressing you out too much. Did you ever get the money for the Uggs??

I hope everyone else is ok on here.

Well I have had another hectic day at work again today!! Luckily though its just the normal stuff and nothing major but has to sit in our common room for a few hours as the decorators were painting our office and I didnt want to sit in the paint fumes! It wasn't too bad as I was sat on a leather sofa doing my work watching sky TV :haha: I got to go back to my desk about 2pm so not too bad.

Other than work there is nothing major going on with me. can't wait for the summer to be over with so the chaos stops really!!
Oh and Gavin just watched me type on here and asked " do you talk about me on there" I said " not not really" he went quite and when I looked at him he was pulling a sad face :haha: Silly boy :rofl:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - haha. Yes, I know, shame shame on me. I couldn't help myself though. Enjoy your Chinese - that sounds sooooooooooooo good right now!!

Emma - yeah, haha, I have to test early. One reason is, because as soon as I get a BFP, I'm bringing it to the doctor for confirmation cause I want my progesterone levels checked asap. So, I'm hoping I can get an early one and catch it early. Sorry you had another hectic day at work!


AFM - not feeling very tired this afternoon, not like the other days anyways. Hopefully I'll still get my BFP. My bbs feel bigger today too, and heavier. It's weird. Ughhhh. Only a few more days till I know for sure.


----------



## disneybelle25

thinking of you amy :hugs: 
im ok emma, have up and down days still, started bding as soon as af stopped but just feel it isnt worth it when i know the opk is negative, horrible feeling this way! Hope you and little pippin are well, bless gavin!
Hope all the other ladies are well!


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* Thanks hun, I do feel a good bit better this morning but i'm still shattered. Honestly feel like I could sleep for days, yawn. Nope no testing, cause I already feel i'm out. My temps are way too low to be preggers I think. But we shall see! Aww if only you could sit and work while watching tv every day eh! Poor Gav, it's funny how they like to take an interest. Scott is always asking what's happening with you ladies and knows half your names even though he's never read anything on this site lol. It's nice I think x 

*Amy* Ah yes, i'm forgetting your wanting an early BFP hun. When are you going to retest? Just remember though that BFP's don't necessarily happen the same days as previous ones. So if you get a no on 10dpo it doesn't mean your out, you might just have a late shower :hugs: x

*Naomi* Just bdance every few days until you start seeing a hint of a line on your OPK's. No point wearing yourselves out too early :hugs: When do you head back to work? I'm sure that will make the days fly in quicker for you x

Well I suppose I best get ready for my work. Go to see Lee Evans tonight, cannot wait! It should be brill. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Wendypops, your not our until the :witch: shows her ugly face. I wouldn't concentrate on how high your temp is or isn't. My temp was lower when I found out I was pregnant than it had been for the previous 2 months. No negativity Mrs!! I am so jealous of you with Lee Evans. I was looking at going to see him but he is not near me until the end of November and I dont really want to be going to see him at a huge arena when I only have a few months left! Hope you have fun tonight :hugs:

Naomi, try and not focus on the OPKs ( I know easier said than done) I would never do anything like that as I know I would get obsessed by it and it would put too much pressure on me and my body. Hence why I only did the temping as it was easier and nothing major. Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Amy, hope you have held off testing Mrs. As Wendy says, you may not get it until a little bit later. I never had my implantation bleeding until the day af was due so I am sure if I tested early it would have been a :bfn: all the way. Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm just gonna hold out and test Monday, which will be the day before AF is due. I really don't have the urge anymore. Paired with the fact that my bbs hurting and my tiredness is almost gone, I think I'm out. I know I shouldn't feel that way, but I do. :shrug: I'm so sick of all this TTC....


----------



## Pinky12

Amy, you need to relax about it all. I know you have had a rough journey but putting too much pressure on TTC will not be helping your body. Your not out until the :witch: shows up! Keep the PMA x x x


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, tiredness seems like a great symptom, could be a good sign. POSITIVITY, AF isn't here and that's a big plus! Enjoy your show tonight, hopefully that helps keep your spirits up. :dust:

NOAMI, I agree with WENDY and PINKY, driving yourself crazy with OPKs won't help. You are fertile when you see the pink begin to show so just relax and enjoy the BD'n. :dust:

AMY, I think it is good you're holding off till AF is late. POSITIVITY hun, things will work out, your :bfp: is near! FXD :dust:

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi really glad af arrived for you and yous can get back to trying!

Wendy hope your ex hubby's little one is doing well! And go you for resisting testing :)

Carly I hope your appointment went well today :) 

mrsmm yay for getting the donation right on time and I hope your 2ww goes quick :hugs:

Amy I hope this is your month, try to hold out for testing if you can :hugs:

Emma I never got the money for the uggs! I'd spoke to her a few times in work, then had to take Kyle to her daughters birthday party so shes had plenty chances to speak to me about it. I won't be asking for it again, its not worth it. Wish I could sit and watch tv in work! :haha:

Rachael, well done on your new job! :happydance: what is it you'll be doing?

I'll need to get caught up on our new ladies, I only got a few pages back. I'm sitting here struggling to stay awake :lol: We went camping with Kyle and my OH proposed!! Cheeky begger convinced me he would be picking it up at the end of the month then i'd have to wait for him to surprise me. We're were down at the waterfront at Luss (the first night we actually got to know each other we had drove to the same place) which is pretty close to Loch Lomond, and it was beautiful :D 

On the ttc front, I reckon i'm around 3dpo, I was simply so busy and forgot to use my opks :dohh: I think the next two weeks will fly because we'll be breaking the news of our engagement, Kyles starting nursery, i'm working loads and potentially planning an engagement party.

Hope everyones doing well and sorry for the lack of presence lately ladies xx


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all doing well. Sorry I haven't been on much but I have been trying to keep up with everyone. Have my surgery on Monday so I've just been trying to get ready for that. Plus getting use to the new diet ( I've already lost 5lbs in one week) I hope I can keep this up. I'm back to work for the first time since my grandmother passed and it's going well.

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats to Rachael on the new job. The rest of you ladies keep up that PMA. I know this ttc journey is not an easy one but let's keep our eye on the prize. It may not happen as soon as we would like it to but it will happen for all of us. Hang in there ladies and take care of yourselves.


----------



## disneybelle25

ah arlene that is wonderful!! How romantic :flow: 

contrats rachael on the job! :happydance:
thanks everyone for the support, af has come back a little which has put things off a little and so im not now surgically attached to the opks :dohh:
wendy your ex's lo sounds gorgeous, hope they are doing well!
Afm im off to cornwall for a week on sat with the inlaws, bit of bonding time i suppose lol!? Have promised adam ill stay off here and facebook so we have some propel time together so will be absent for a week! God knows how we will sneak in the :sex: with his parents and sister around, i can see some late night walks happening lol :blush:


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats ARLENE on a beautiful proposal!! :flower:

DISNEY, I hope you enjoy that week together, I am certain you can sneak some BD'n in :winkwink:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope we are all well! I had a fab time at Lee Evans last night, I literraly have not laughed that much in years, the tears were rolling down my face. Really hope he comes back again in the future. 

Well this morning I got a temp dip to below the cover line. Hmm, implantation dip at 9dpo maybe?? :haha: AF isn't due for another week so we shall see what tomorrow brings. (This is me trying to have the PMA you's all tell me to have :winkwink:)

My Dad did throw another hint my way about grandkids last night. He was talking about how he bought a neighbour's boy a toy and he loves it. He then said "well I don't have grandkids of my own to buy for do I?" I felt like yelling I'M TRYING! But I just made a joke of it instead and said yeah come on, get on with it to my single sister :haha: I just don't want the pressure of people knowing we are trying. Really hope I can make his wish come true soon though. 

*Emma* I know what you mean, there was women coming in last night who were very heavily pregnant, I was thinking god I hope the laughter wont set them off here! lol. Aww I'm so chuffed you got to hear baby's heartbeat :happydance: That must have been amazing hun. I'm so thrilled everything is working out for you :hugs: x

*Amy* You're not out hun! Symptoms come and go, it's just a waiting game. I know it sucks trying so hard and not getting the result but it will happen for us both, I know it :flower: x

*Maia* Even if you did ovulate on Sunday the egg lasts around 24 hours so hopefully you will still be covered! Now on to the dreaded two week wait eh? Hopefully it will fly by! x

*Arlene* Aww congratulations hun :happydance: That's so romantic! I'm really pleased for you both. That's maybe a good thing you forgot the opk's! Your mind being on other things might just lead to that BFP! :thumbup: x

*Adrienne* Congratulations on the weight loss hun, that's fab!! I'm also pleased to hear your surgery is on Monday. I was worried they would keep you hanging for a while. Good luck for it hun, i'm sure it will go fine :hugs: x

*Naomi* Sorry to hear AF is playing tricks on you but you have a fab time in Cornwall hun. It's just what the two of you's need. I can just imagine you's sneaking away in the middle of the night :haha: x

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy- Still hoping for the best!! Just give it a few more days. 

Wendy- I LOVE CHINESE. Sometimes its best to just order out dinner, watch crappy tv, and veg out. That usually makes me feel a little better. Crap days stink, but hopefully you have more good days than crap days.

Emma- not too many people wish for summer to be over but I hope the chaos slows down for you. 

MrsMM- FXd for you!!! Goodluck!! Keep us posted.

Arlene- So happy for you!! Congrats!! It sounds like youll be a busy bee, enjoy it.

AFM-Appt went well. They took a urine sample, doctor felt my belly, said everything looks well I will see you in four weeks. So I was glad I didn't have my DH take time off work to go to the appointment. I told him can you believe we will be 11 weeks on Monday and he was like NOOO we will be 10 it was soo funny, he cant believe how quickly time is going. I have cleaned all my upstairs closets out, so now I need to get DH to clean out his clothes closet and give things away to salvation army if he doesn't wear it or it doesn't fit anymore. I swear he is going to be 28 and still has things from highschool. Well I can't even explain how excited I am to go see GLEE, I have been waiting for sooo long, and my DH already bought tickets online this morning to surprise me so I am over the moon. And then we are going to a late dinner and to see the concert at the fountain. So I am very much looking forward to this night. I hope all you lovely ladies have great weekends.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, glad the show was good, and you got some much needed laughs! FXD, for IB temp dip!! :dust: 

AMY, hang in there Hun.... No AF=HOPEFUL! :dust:

MAVS, enjoy GLEE tonight! Awesomely sweet surprise for your DH. [email protected] 11wks! Moving right along! 

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

day 3 of taking clomid, on days 5-9!! I am so excited about this cycle!!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! I'm so excited my temp shot back up to my highest temp today after that dip yesterday :happydance: Hubby is convinced it's an implantation dip but we shall see. Want to be hopeful but also don't want to get all upset if it's yet another BFN.

Well i'm up bright and early. Today we are getting a cat. I had a cat with my ex hubby, one I got from a kitten and I love him so much. When me and ex split up he wouldn't let me take him and as I was moving into a flat at the time I gave in and accepted the fact ex was going to keep him. Now 5 years later ex has decided there is no room for our cat at his house now the baby is around and wants rid. I wasn't fussed about having a pet but of course cause it was my cat originally i'll happily have him back! So will go and pick him up in a bit. Think it will take him a while to adjust to a new home so we will probably keep him indoors for a while then let him out. I only live a short walk away from ex hubby so if I let him out straight away he will probably just go back to him! We shall see how it goes. My Sis has been nagging me for months to get a cat so she's happy! She's already been out and bought him a new bed and everything lol.

Anyway on to you ladies:

*Carly* Glad your appointment went well hun. Hope you had a lovely night, it sounds like you had a fab night planned x

*Maia* There's nothing wrong with having a bit of hope hun, it keeps us going! Hope you're feeling a bit better today x

*Shana* Woohoo for the clomid! Did you OPK's arrive? x

Well I best get dressed and not waste my day in bed. What's everyone up to this weekend? Hope everyone has a good one :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

morning all! Just on the m25 on our way to cornwall. Feeling pretty low as i really pictured this holiday being different and me having a bump! O well! Doing smep this month so i really feel like im being practice to getting bfp.
Wendy h
ope your cat settles in ok, we have just dropped ours off at the cattery and i cried, how sad!
Hope everyone else is good, speak to you all in a week!
Xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks *Naomi* he's doing not bad. He's sitting on the windowsill cleaning himself now so i'm sure that's a good sign! haha. He does jump at every noise but that's natural till he gets used to the place. Aww I would be the same and cry! You get so attached to them. Have a fab time away Mrs. SMEP is the way to go I think, it's pretty much what i'm doing too :flower: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

WendyJ said:


> Morning ladies! I'm so excited my temp shot back up to my highest temp today after that dip yesterday :happydance: Hubby is convinced it's an implantation dip but we shall see. Want to be hopeful but also don't want to get all upset if it's yet another BFN.
> 
> Well i'm up bright and early. Today we are getting a cat. I had a cat with my ex hubby, one I got from a kitten and I love him so much. When me and ex split up he wouldn't let me take him and as I was moving into a flat at the time I gave in and accepted the fact ex was going to keep him. Now 5 years later ex has decided there is no room for our cat at his house now the baby is around and wants rid. I wasn't fussed about having a pet but of course cause it was my cat originally i'll happily have him back! So will go and pick him up in a bit. Think it will take him a while to adjust to a new home so we will probably keep him indoors for a while then let him out. I only live a short walk away from ex hubby so if I let him out straight away he will probably just go back to him! We shall see how it goes. My Sis has been nagging me for months to get a cat so she's happy! She's already been out and bought him a new bed and everything lol.
> 
> Anyway on to you ladies:
> 
> *Carly* Glad your appointment went well hun. Hope you had a lovely night, it sounds like you had a fab night planned x
> 
> *Maia* There's nothing wrong with having a bit of hope hun, it keeps us going! Hope you're feeling a bit better today x
> 
> *Shana* Woohoo for the clomid! Did you OPK's arrive? x
> 
> Well I best get dressed and not waste my day in bed. What's everyone up to this weekend? Hope everyone has a good one :flower: x

yep they arrived!!! I have no idea when to start testing. I think sunday, thru next sunday I will test everyday, bc I am supposed to ovulate then.


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry ladies that I haven't been on, been pretty hectic the last few days. I am currently in leicestershire as Gavin is racing tomorrow so have been busy baking cakes for charity again. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry I've not been around ladies, had a hectic few days!

Tuesday evening I got a phone call offering me a job! I'll be working as a Customer Service Advisor for EDF Energy :) I could have gotten there by bus, but it's a bus into town then another bus out to Doxford International, and it takes an hour. My Dad agreed to lend me the money to buy a car and insure it, so I promptly started looking for cars! I found a white T reg Ford Fiesta diesel for £500 nearby, spoke to my Dad about it and went and picked it up yesterday! Even managed to borrow extra off my Dad to order a CD player from Halfords for it :rofl: It's sooooo good to have my freedom back after not having my own car for well over a year and in 11 months I've only driven for a weekend which was when we hired a car to go Edinburgh back in Feb!

We've also made the decision to NTNP for now. The contract is only for 6 months and we would rather wait and see if I get taken on perm or find something perm so that we will be financially stable once a baby comes along. Of course if an accident were to happen we would both be delighted! I will still be about, but not as much I don't think.

I'm sorry for not writing individual messages to everyone, but I read through, then typed all the above out and forgot what I wanted to say to people :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

*Shana* So pleased they arrived! That sounds like the right time to test. Bring on ovulation! x

*Emma* Hope you're having a lovely time away. You always make me so hungry with your baking! Hope you managed to raise a good bit of money from them x

*Rachael* So pleased you'll still be sticking around, even if you're not on as much. We will all be dying to know how the job goes! It really sounds like your life is coming together and I honestly couldn't be any happier for you :flower: x

Well there's not much happening with me, had a tidying up night. I had to have a three hour sleep during the afternoon cause I was dead beat but I woke up feeling energised so started spring cleaning the house. Wish I felt like that more often! Hubby is really optimistic that we've done it this month but i'm scared to get my hopes up. Roll on Saturday next week cause that's when I plan to test. I'm so proud of myself for not testing so far! Determined to wait till i'm late this time x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks wendy!!

hope you get that job rachael. and I hope you get that :bfp: wendy. I am just learning peoples names. so forgive me

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies i am very sorry i have not been on but i have not been trying the last few months, my partners sa came back with 20% motility and i also have pcos so i am devestated, my partner has stoped smoking and drinking ect. my doc keeps telling me to lose weight but i keep giving up and i dunno why!! hope u are all well ladies and i really wish all of u :bfp: xx


----------



## Greens25

Hi Everyone!
I am new to join the 2012 team...

My name is Lindsay, I am 26 from Toronto, Ontario. I have been married to my husband for just over 3 years and together for almost 10. This is our first month TTC.

Look forward to sharing with everyone!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all, hope everyone's had a lovely weekend. I'm feeling a bit strange today so have spent some time in bed. I can't explain how I feel, i'm not ill or sore, I just feel weird! Getting funny feelings in my stomach but it's not cramps or anything. It's just being weird. I can't really explain it but i'm not feeling my usual self I will put it like that! Know i'm going to be hectic busy at work this week as there's folk off on holiday so i'm hoping that will make the week go quicker. Can't wait to test on Saturday! If I do get a BFN you girls will have to try and perk me up cause I know i'm getting my hopes up. Urgh, hate the tww! 

*Shana* Is this your 1st month on Clomid hun? Hope you ovulate soon x

*Sophie* So lovely to hear from you hun! I know you've got a few obstacles in your way but don't give up hun, I know you will get your longed for BFP one day. That's fab your OH is giving up smoking and drinking, it shows he obviously wants this as much as you do and hopefully this will increase his sperm motility when he next gets a SA x

*Lindsay* :wave: hun, welcome to the thread! It's lovely to have you with us. You should put up a ticker to help us follow your cycle with you :flower: How nice you've been with your hubby 10 years, I take it you's were high school sweethearts? x


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope you are all doing well. Wendy I have everything crossed for you. Welcome Lindsay glad to have you with us. Sophie glad to hear from you. Sorry about the poor SA result but there's time for that to change for the better. Keep your chin up. As for the rest of the ladies I hope you are all having a great weekend.

AFM just getting ready for surgery on Monday. They say the recovery is pretty quick 2-3 days, but when I asked my doctor about work on Wednsday she said that if I felt up to it I could go, but wanted to make sure that it wasn't a problem if I had to call out last minute. With that reaction I think I won't be going on my trip on Wednesday. I think it's best to be safe than sorry. Especially since this is the same tirp that I just finished with that kept me on my feet for almost the whole 4 days, I think that it's best I just sit this one out and take care of myself. So take care ladies and if I feel up to it tomorrow I'll let you all know how things go, if not I'll be back on here on Tuesday.


----------



## Greens25

Hi Wendy and everyone else!

I want to put up a ticker but I just went off the pill last cycle and I just started having what I think is withdrawl bleeding, so my cycle is still way out of whack...I am going to put up a ticker once I get my first real AF off the pill.....if I count the bleeding I am having now, it might be wrong.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I have been on clomid before. a few times. this is day 9 for me in my cycle and last day taking clomid. I think I will ovulate early in my cycle bc I am already getting faint opks!


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy glad Lee Evans was good. I'm going to see Russell Howard in december and i'm crazy excited already :doh: Aw bless your dad! Fx'd his wait isn't much longer eh! :happydance: for the temp rise! Its looking good :D I'm not a cat person at all :lol: I hope he settles nicely.

Carly, how was glee? I'm looking forward to it, just need to find a friend who shares the same enthusiasm!

mrsmm really glad yous timed the donation correctly, fx'd for you!

9babies I hope the clomid helps and that you get your positive opk soon! :)

Rachael sounds like everything is coming together nicely , i'm very happy for you misses :hugs:

Sophie its good to see you back :) I hope your OH cutting our smoking and drinking really improves his result.

Lindsay welcome to the group! I love your photo! Just got engaged and i've all of a sudden became obsessed with everything wedding related :dohh: 

Adrienne, thinking of you during your op today and I hope your recovery is quick :hugs: You are right to take the time out and recover properly.

Emma I can't believe your 16 weeks already, its going so fast! Hope the race went well and your sold plenty cakes :) 

So my boy has his nursery induction today..can't believe it. I've got to drop him off and head straight to work. I know i'l be :cry: I've been off since wednesday and dreading what i'm going back to as well. They never seem to get anyone half decent to cover me :dohh: On the plus side get to tell everyone our good news :happydance:

On the ttc front..I'm really not sure where I am. I think I ovulated last monday/tuesday..but kept using OPK's just incase, and because i've had a crazy increase in cm so thought I maybe didnt O earlier but nothing so must have. Anyway, time will telll! I best be off and get everything sorted for work and nursery! I hope everyones monday goes easy! xx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

MrsMM- I have FXD that you caught that EGG!!!!! Keep us posted on when you will be testing. Hoping to hear of BFP!!

Shana- I hope the clomid is the trick for you! FXD for this cycle!

Wendy- I bet you are excited to get your cat back, my cat passed away about a year ago and I still miss him terribly. BE HOPEFUL!!!! Its all we have. Even now that I am pregnant I have to be hopeful that everything will go well and I will have a successful pregnancy and healthy baby.

Naomi- Have a great vacation, cant wait to hear about it when you get back!

Rachael- Congrats on the job and new car. Hope everything turns out the way you want it to.

Lindsay- Welcome and good luck and babydust to you!!

Sophie- I am sorry to hear of the news. But dont give up. Losing weight, and your OH stopping drinking and smoking could be the answer. Things might just click after that. Perhaps get a second opinion and see what another specialist might have to say about the situation?

Arlene- Have fun spilling the beans! Hope it goes well bringing kyle to nursery and getting back to work.

AFM- GLEE was good well 70% of it anyways. I cant wait for season two to come out on DVD I will be the first in line lol. I had a little emotional breakdown yesterday because well I used to live in Chicago where you could get just about any kind of GOOD italian food from ANYWHERE you wanted. Then I moved to Kentucky and I get even get italian beef and au jus at the grocery store. And then they didn't have the olives I wanted at the deli, and my DH got the vegetable juice instead of tomato juice and I just lost it. I know it was silly stuff to get upset about, but it seems like it doesn't take much to get me to cry or be upset lately. Eventually I calmed down and fixed myself lunch with the food he was able to buy. But I CANT wait for my trip to Chicago I am bringing cooler bags so that I can go shopping and bring my favorite foods home. I really hope the next few weeks fly by. This week I get to get a new phone so I have that to look forward to. Well I hope everyone has a nice week. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## Rachael1981

I have an announcement..... I'm pregnant!!!!!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Woohoooo!! Congrats!! So happy for you!! Things really have went great for you lately then!! :happydance:

Symptoms please..? :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

None Arlene! Honestly! Just been extremely tired the last couple of days but I put that down to doing a lot of driving after not having a car for so long :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

RACHEL, I was gearing up to say congrats on the new car, however, I see that I need to get my :happydance: on and say CONGRATS on a :bfp: I am sooo excited for you right now.... I hope I am to follow!!!

SHANA, YAY for your OPKs and your last day with CLomid, hoping you OV soon Hun!! :dust:

WENDY, Glad you got some cleaning donw. I agree with your hubby, I think this is your month Hun!!! Especially, with the weird feelings you are having, I think that is a "symptom" Let us know! I know how you feel to be scared to get your hopes up, I am there myself.... I am testing a little bit after you. :dust:

BABYGIRL, all the tasks that you are faced with, I am sorry to hear about, but they are not limiting you, they can all be increased or helped, they are all needed and can motivate you to the larger goal, bfp, GL :dust:

GREENS, welcome and good luck as you begin the egg chase to a bfp :wave: :dust:

ARLENE, GL, I hope that you did OV and are moving forward in the TWW! :dust:

MAVS, take PLENTY of bags!!! I looove olives! Enjoy that new phone! I hope your weeks fly by and you can get home for a visit soon.

AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Rachel!


AFM - AF is due tomorrow, and I got a BFN today. I may have also ovulated a couple days late. So I guess I'll wait till it shows, and if it doesn't by Friday, take another test. I just don't feel it this time, but I'm praying for the best.


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow congrats rachel!!!

I cant wait to join you. I am now officially waiting to ovulate, bc I took my last pill yesterday. just I am kinda hoping I ovulate early , bc I normally do with clomid!!
I can not wait till I see even more :bfp: in here!! Lets go get that eggy girls!! woohoo!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all, hope everyone's well. I'm good, just been so busy at work and am shattered again. Didn't sleep well last night so hopefully I will sleep better tonight. Temp is still nice and high so hoping it continues! x

*Adrienne* I hope your surgery went well hun :hugs: I'm so glad you're going to rest afterwards. I think that trip would be far too soon for you. Take it easy x

*Lindsay* Ah yes, we all know how much the pill can muck up our cycles! I've decided that once i've had my 1st child i'm not going back on it, i'll just be careful. That way I wont have to go through the same hassle as last time with coming off the pill for my 2nd child. Hopefully your cycle will return to normal quickly :flower: x

*Shana* Yey for the faint OPK's! Looks like ovulation is looming! x

*Arlene* Aww I can imagine how upsetting it must have been seeing Kyle go off to nursery. They grow up so quickly! It just tugs at the heartstrings. Hope your work wasn't too bad for you x

*Carly* Glad you enjoyed Glee! Aww don't worry about getting upset. Heck we all do it! I sometimes cry when I spill something :haha: Us women and our emotions! x

*Rachael* OH MY FRICKING GOD!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: Congratulations hun!! I was not expecting to read that today but I am so so happy for you! :cloud9: Everything is just coming together perfectly for you. They do say good luck comes in 3's! I really hope i've done it this month now cause if I have I will be due 1 day after you! x

*Maia* Wow your temps have gone crazy the last day or two :haha: I take it you will be testing next week? Or this weekend? Got everything crossed for you hun, I so hope you've done it :flower: x

*Amy* Good luck for your next test hun, I'm so hoping the horrible witch stays away for you :hugs: Keep your chin up x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy your chart is looking good, FX'd for you to join me!


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I peeked at your chart too, I am agreeing with RACHEL, that chart is looking gooood! FXD!!
I am going to test on 8/23. My temps threw me off. It shot up soooo high and dropped down near that coverline. Still trying to stay positive....

I will be about 4 days behind you and 5 behind RACHEL, how crazy is that?? Ohhh so hoping it works out this way!


----------



## Rachael1981

That is crazy! FX'd!


----------



## Pinky12

I will say again on her Rachael :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: so happy for you. And some more good news for the thread!

Wendypops, saw your fb Mrs. Hope your chilling out with Scott now. Don't let work stress you out Mrs and finger crossed for you x x

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Sorry again but not a long post as I am shattered from the weekend and 13 hours in work today :( anyway, bedtime for me. Miss you all x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Rachael1981 said:


> I have an announcement..... I'm pregnant!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!! Was very excited when I read this!!!! :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really want ot be next I honestly feel like today was a major bummer. sending love light and :hugs: to us all I hope we all get our :bfp: and soon!


----------



## Greens25

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very exciting!


----------



## heavyheart

huge congrats to rachael1981 thats brill, wishing u a h&h 9mths

Adrienne :hugs: hope surgery went well, wishing u a speedy recovery

Wendyj good luck with the testing, keeping my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: will keep my eye out for your bfp!!!!

Good luck to everyone in the ttw and loads of :dust: to you who are ov

AFM sorry i haven't been on for awhile ive been busy with my daughters bday and loads of other things i had to get done, all sorted now though. I'am currently on cd 8 of my first cycle since mc, af lasted 4 days, was less painful and a bit lighter than normal but defo an af so feeling like this cycle is a frsh start and hoping to get my bfp in sept, ive already set 11th as my test day :dohh:. this is meant to be me taking the relaxed approach!!!!:haha:


----------



## disneybelle25

wow rachael!! Popped on here to get my bnb fix and noticed your fantastic news!!! Congratulations hun! So so happy for you!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks everyone! It all seems so surreal! Just praying it's a sticky one!


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies,

I want to thank you all for your good wishes. Surgery went well. Just home taking it easy. (and can I just say thank god for good drugs LOL) Anyway this might be a short post because of the wonderful drugs that they have given me. While they take the pain away they make me kind of loopy.

First Congrats Rachael on your :bfp: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: It was nice to see that today. Have a healthy and happy 9 months

Wendy and Maia I hope you two will be joining Rachael very shortly keeping everything crossed for you ladies.

Amy Sorry about the BFN. I know it's frustrating but hang in there. It's gonna happen for you.

Again I want to say thanks to all of you for your well wishes it really does mean a lot and makes me smile. Sorry that I didn't get to reply to all of you personally but I'm starting to feel a little sick to my stomach so I'm gonna lie down. Hope to be able to speak more tomorrow, so until then take care ladies. :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the surgery went well and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## familyready

You all seem to know each other so well, But I will give a shot at joining! I am 21 and we have been TTC since May of 2010. We have had one miscarriage and I have been on clomid for now 4 months. My first 2 cycles I did not ovulate and finally was successful last cycle. I have 2 months left before they refer me to a FS but I am hoping it does not get to it. We are hoping for our BFP! Looking for some amazing ladies to keep in contact with and have as support! Thanks for listening!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Familyready glad you're joining us. It's a wonderful group of ladies.


----------



## 9babiesgone

welcome familyready!!! I just joined today too!!!


----------



## familyready

Well I am glad I am not the only newbie! So I am also in the market for a TTC buddy! I am waiting to ovulate I am predicted 11 days from now! But We are trying actively everyday! Do any of ya all have any advice??


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Familyready!

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls! Aww thanks Rachael and Maia but my temp has shot back down to cover line today :( I was trying to fool myself that it was because I woke up cold with the window open and that I took my temp an hour earlier than I should but I'm just kidding myself. Looks like the witch will probably arrive on time on Friday but we shall see! I know i'm not out just yet.

If I am out this month I wont really mind as next month is the month i've always really wanted my BFP. I figured out that if I got pregnant in September then I would get my 12 week scan in December and could annouce I was pregnant on Xmas day to all our family. That's always been my little dream. Saying that of course I would be delighted if I was pregnant now but if not I will just re-focus myself for next month.

*Maia* Ooh so only one more week till testing for you! I hope it flies in. I know this is so hard, you try to stay positive but then you get your hopes up too much and feel crushed. It's better to hope for the best though x

*Emma* Thanks hun, work is just crazy. By half 10 yesterday I hadn't typed a single letter cause the phones and reception were so busy and the work just kept piling up on my desk. When my boss came down with my work at half 10 I said I haven't had a chance to type a single letter yet, his reply was "and you having a coffee?" :grr: Yeah, I made myself a coffee! Only like half an hour after I was due one! A hole lol. It's just going to be one of those weeks. But anyway, what are you doing working 13 hour shifts missy!!! That's not right, you need to slow down and get more rest. I worry about you :hugs: x

*Nicky* So glad AF was a little gentler on you hun. When are you due to ovulate or are you not sure? Hope your daughter had a lovely birthday x

*Adrienne* I am glad to hear your surgery went well, plenty of rest for you now Mrs. I can just imagine you sitting there feeling all loopy from the drugs :haha: x

*familyready* Welcome to the thread hun, I am sure you will fit right in :flower: Oh wow your trying every day already? You are going to be knackered by ovulation day! I would honestly one bd every couple of days just now as sperm only lasts up to 5 days. If your 11 days away at the moment doing it every day wont really help and you will both just end up knackered by the time you need to do it every day. Just my opinion though, you do what's best for you :flower:x 

*Rachael* Have you told anyone your good news or are you going to keep it quiet until your 12 week scan? I can't believe you've got your BFP just as you've got a job. Timing or what! :haha: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I really hope that temp is just an odd one out!!

We've told people :blush: Because of how I told OH (I sent him a picture message of the digi test whilst he was at work) he told the two guys he works with, I've told my Dad, and we've told OH's mum, sister and his aunty. His aunty is getting her knitting needles out apparantly! :D Oh and OH posted on Twitter that he's going to be a Daddy! :rofl: Just hope it's a sticky one now :wacko:

I'm going to put it on FB in a few weeks. Don't think I'll last as long as my 12 week scan mind! I woke up this morning and thought I'd dreamt it all! :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - congrats on the engagement!! how exciting!! i can't wait to hear all about your wedding plans!! Good luck in the TWW!!

Adrienne - Glad your surgery went well - hope you start feeling better soon!

Naomi - hope you're having a good vacation!!

Wendy - Glad to see you got your kitty back!! We have 2 cats, who are like our babies right now! Hope that was just a rogue temp, and you'll still get that BFP. Stay positive (this coming from the girl who has a hard time staying positive :haha:) 

Carly - time goes quickly, I can't believe you're already 11 weeks! Glad you had fun at Glee!

Welcome Lindsay :flower: Hope you get lucky this first month!

Maia - good luck!!! FXed for you!!

Nicky - hope your daughter had a good birthday! :hugs:

Welcome familyready :flower: I agree with Wendy - I'd DTD every other day up till around ovulation day, then you can try every day. 

Rachel - huge sticky bean vibes comin' your way! ever since we told my grandmother about the first pregnancy, she's been crocheting like crazy! 



AF is due today, and as of this morning, it wasn't here yet. I think I ovulated late though. Had some sharp, shooting pains in my left ovary area yesterday. Felt like a lightning bolt going through it - I'm praying it was implantation cramping, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Have lots of discharge, so it feels like AF is coming. No cramping really either, besides the little twinge in my left ovary area every so often. It's gonna be the longest week ever, since my next testing date is Friday, if AF doesn't come by then.


----------



## Greens25

Hey ladies,

Just checking in to say hi and glad to see everyone is doing well. I am sort of having a blah kind of day...well 2 days really....think my hormones are playing tricks on me... anyone ever feel like that? Where you are just mindlessly making it through each day?

I am a teacher and I am SUPPOSED to be working on plans for Septmber but I cannot pry myself away from BnB....

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to an aswesome thread FAMILYREADY!! :wave: Sorry to hear of your loss, I have just gone through that myself. I am going to have to agree with WENDY and TWEAK here, you guys are really going at it. Now, don't stop enjoying yourselves, but if you are "trying" to DTD daily, I would ease up as the swimmers live 3-5 days and the mortality decreases with all the 'releases'... GL and :dust:

ADRIENNE, :flower: so happy your surgery is done and went well. On to moving forward! 

WENDY, I am sorry that you are feeling less than positive, NO AF=good sign. However, I do enjoy your "fantasy" and willingness to be ready if you have to move to Sept! I hope you don't we are all trying to Buddy up this month FXD!! :dust:

TWEAK, I hope at least, that was IB cramping, however, NO AF=good sign, especially being late today! FXD!!! :dust: and oh so hopeful you will be signing on with a bfp soon!

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! I test in one week! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## familyready

Well when I say we do it everyday its kinda a stretch it is more like every other day until around ovulation! ha ha but we will do whatever it takes to get us a little bundle of Joy!


----------



## WendyJ

Well girls, I have started spotting so I am definitely out :cry: Looks like I wont be having a 16 day LP this month. She will probably be here full force tomorrow or Thursday. I broke down and I don't know why. I knew I was out after my temp this morning and I already said next month was the month I would love to get my BFP but I just feel like next month will be the same again. I think it's cause i've hit the 1 year mark of trying and for the last three months we have bdanced at exactly the right time and done everything we possibly could to make it happen but it just isn't happening for us :cry: 

I know I will no doubt feel better tomorrow but tonight i'm just very teary and cursing my pcos. I hate that I don't have a standard 28 day cycle and feel like it takes ages just to get to ovulation point and then it's ages till testing time. On the plus side i've now lost 8lbs in weight so i'm hoping I can continue working away at that to see if it helps any. At least I didn't waste any pregnancy tests this month.

*Rachael* Aww that's sweet of OH's aunty. I love knitted baby clothes! Don't worry hun, this is a sticky bean! I'm so chuffed for you. Are you going to just do this job for the 6 months then and leave it at that? Or are you going to see if they will take you back on after your maternity? x

*Amy* I know I said I wanted to do it with you hun, but I so hope you're not out too. Try and keep some of that positive attitude you were sending my way :hugs: x

*Lindsay* Oh how I know what you mean! I have many a day like that :haha: And as for BnB it can be my worst nightmare! I think i'll just pop on for a minute while i'm having a cuppa and I end up still on here two hours later! lol. Ooh Naomi one of our other girls is a teacher too, she's on holiday at the mo though. Hope you managed to get some of your plans done x

*Maia* I have everything crossed for you hun, you getting your BFP would really cheer up my miserable mood :flower: x

*familyready* Phew I was going to say! You must have the stamina of wonderwoman! :haha: x

Well I am off to spend some time with hubby, talk to you all tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I'm so so sorry hun :cry: If AF comes for me, I'll be right there with you breaking down. I always get my hopes up thinking I am, and then they come crashing down with AF. Cry all you want, it'll make you feel better. But you WILL have your little one, and it will be so sweet when you do. You'll think of everything you went through to try and have this little one, and it'll make it much sweeter. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry Wendy :hugs:

I think I'll see if they take me back on after maternity, but we'll see how things go.


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry wendy :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo Ladies!

I had a mad feeling so i thought i would come on and see what was going on, on here.. What do i see.... Rach's :bfp: I couldn't believe it! Congratz Rach, H&H 9 months, i knew you would do it....

I haven't read anything really, i wouldn't want to try either lol, i would be here all night. I see many new ladies have joined :wave: 

To all the original ladies, i hope you are all well... Em Hun, i love your pic :winkwink: Hope you and pipin are well... Wendy hun, tx for my card... I love my new job it seems to be going well except me being tired all the time..

Hope everyone is well..... I'm off to bed, i have the day off tomoz thanks god....:happydance: i deserve a lay in lol i work too hard....

miss you all.... :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea1984 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo Ladies!
> 
> I had a mad feeling so i thought i would come on and see what was going on, on here.. What do i see.... Rach's :bfp: I couldn't believe it! Congratz Rach, H&H 9 months, i knew you would do it....
> 
> I haven't read anything really, i wouldn't want to try either lol, i would be here all night. I see many new ladies have joined :wave:
> 
> To all the original ladies, i hope you are all well... Em Hun, i love your pic :winkwink: Hope you and pipin are well... Wendy hun, tx for my card... I love my new job it seems to be going well except me being tired all the time..
> 
> Hope everyone is well..... I'm off to bed, i have the day off tomoz thanks god....:happydance: i deserve a lay in lol i work too hard....
> 
> miss you all.... :hugs:

Glad to see you checking in Lea!! And glad everything is going well!! :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Awe thanks hun... Hows things with you? I hope your well! I don't half miss you all......

My life is all work work work now, i don't get time to myself lol.... Everything seems to be going well for me. I passed my Maths, English and Health and social care courses. I'm now waiting for work to put me forward for the next level Health and social care once i have passed them it will enable me to go uni and do nursing! Yes i changed my mind again, i will no doubt end up doing midwifery once i pick a uni course to do....

I love my job soooo much, its no where near as bad as i thought it would be. Life is going well upto now.:flower: just wish i could get on here regular....​


----------



## familyready

Sometimes I would like to think that I could go like that... ha ha but How long have ya all been trying?


----------



## 9babiesgone

been trying for over 2 years, with a lot of losses in that time period.


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy :hugs:

Lea glad to hear from you! :) Super happy everythings going well for you.

familyready..(sorry I dont know if you've gave your name but I havent picked it up) This is my 9th cycle, 8 months. 

Anyway just popped on quickly before I take Kyle to nursery and head to work. I will hopefully get on tonight properly :) xx


----------



## xarlenex

Oh and I really wish pregnancy signs were definate.. I have tender boobies and don't want to wait a week to see whether its a baby or the :witch:...:hissy: I'm in a terrible mood this morning, feel sorry for my colleagues! :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! As I guessed it, i'm feeling a bit better this morning. The sun is shining so it's brightened my mood. Hubby tells me i'm not to give up and i've to stop saying it's my fault. I can't help it, I automatically think it's my stupid body. I guess we just keep trying the way we have been and if nothing happens i've got my specialist appointment in December. 

Thanks for all the hugs that came my way, they were needed & appreciated :flower: x

*Amy* Thanks hun, you've got a lovely way with words. Hope that wicked witch is staying away from you! x

*Rachael* Yeah hopefully if they see what a good worker you are they will be happy to take you back on after your little one is here. When is your first doctors appointment? You must be so excited! x

*Shana* I really need to look at you for inspiration. Here is me upset i've been trying for a year with nothing when you've been trying for two years and have had so many losses. I wish I had your strength :hugs: I really hope you get your long deserved forever baby soon x

*Lea* Aww how happy am I to see you back on here hun! :happydance: I really miss your posts. That's fantastic you've passed all those courses, well done hun! :thumbup: So glad the job is going well. Things really seem to be on the up for you. Long may it last! x

*familyready* I've been trying a year as you know but hopefully I wont make it two years! Tell us a bit more about yourself hun. What's your name? Do you work? x

*Arlene* Aww no, you're not symptom spotting again are you :haha: I really hope it is your BFP but I don't want to get your hopes up too much. It's horrible crashing down like I did yesterday. Hopefully you not thinking about ovulating too much will have done the trick though :winkwink: x

Well I guess I better get back to work, coffee break is almost over. Hope all you other ladies are well. *Adrienne* I hope you are making a speedy recovery from your op. Speak soon :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Adrienne- Glad surgery went well. I wish you a speedy recovery :flower:!

Familyready-Welcome to the thread. Good Luck and :dust: to you. Have you used OPKs at all? Might have a better idea of when you are OVing and then you can really :sex: around that time.

Wendy- I know its frustrating. We almost hit the one year mark as well. Its also ok to breakdown, but dont give up. When it is meant to be it will happen. You can't lose hope. If you really want answers go and see a FS and see what they have to say.

Amy-Fingers crossed :witch: stays away! You can wait to test, I know you can!!!

Rachael- We weren't able to wait till 12 weeks to tell people either. It started with just our parents, my sister, and we each told our very very very best friend. Then our parents convinced us to tell the rest of our family at around 6 weeks. So know our entire family, and closest friends know. However I have made the choice to not put anything on facebook until we have 20 week scan. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

Lea-Nice to hear from you, happy to hear things are going so well!!

AFM- I get a new phone this week, so I am super excited since I have been using hubbys old black jack which I hate. I have been a bit crabby the last few days and I have been quite mean to my hubby. Dont know why, its just like every little thing he does drives me mad, I wish I could explain. Hoping its just the hormones. Well yesterday I went out for a bit. I went to Panera and got a pastry and iced green tea and sat outside in the nice weather just people watching enjoing my breakfast. Then I did a little shopping, and picked up a few things for my trip back to Chicago. I ran to the bank and the grocery store, so when I got home I felt like I had quite a nice, productive day. Hope everyones week is going well. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## WendyJ

*Carly* I was at a specialist earlier in the year but they said although I had PCOS it's only a mild form and they saw no reason why I couldn't get pregnant on my own if I watched my diet. They said we were doing everything right but it just doesn't seem to be happening for us. I go back for my review in December. Sounds like you had a very productive day! Hope it's lifting your mood a bit x


----------



## 9babiesgone

wendy thanks. I dont think of myself as an inspiration. but I try to carry on like normal. having a hard time. bc clomid tricks opks the first few days just found out that, so I think I should be ovulating either today or tomorrow. or maybe friday!


----------



## WendyJ

*Shana* Oh what a pain! Have you thought about temping? It might be the best way to tell you when you ovulated for sure if the Clomid is going to give you false positives x

Well the witch is definitely here ladies. She is light at the moment but by god is she making me suffer! Can't wait to curl up with a hot water bottle.


----------



## Pinky12

Well I had just wrote a huge big post to everyone and accidently closed the window so I am not ging to write another one now. :cry:

I hope everyone is ok and I am sorry I have not been on but work is up the wall. Miss speaking to you all and :wave: to the new ladies!! Well, think I covered everything, back to work I go :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

WendyJ said:


> *Shana* Oh what a pain! Have you thought about temping? It might be the best way to tell you when you ovulated for sure if the Clomid is going to give you false positives x
> 
> Well the witch is definitely here ladies. She is light at the moment but by god is she making me suffer! Can't wait to curl up with a hot water bottle.

well today is the first day , that it shouldnt give me false positives anymore. bc I should have waited at least 3 days after taking the last pill. so now I should be ok. just frustrated. can not temp dont have a thermometer.


----------



## familyready

My name is Brittany, I am married to the military.. we live in Cheyenne, WY... not the greatest place on earth but it is good for now. We do use OPK, but we have not to this day picked up on a day we are ovulating, and the doctor said that is normal. So we just kinda give it a go. I am monitored 2 times a month. With blood and ultrasounds. Lets see I do work full time for Wyoming Highway Patrol as a dispatcher! I love my job but would love even more to be a full time mom!


----------



## 9babiesgone

that is funny I used to live in lander wyoming. not sure you know where that is. but I Love wyoming so beautiful!!

hope you get your :bfp: this cycle. I am gettin ga little irrated bc my opks are very unreliable!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

that is funny I used to live in lander wyoming. not sure you know where that is. but I Love wyoming so beautiful!!

hope you get your :bfp: this cycle. I am gettin ga little irrated bc my opks are very unreliable!!


----------



## familyready

I do know where Lander is, never been but have heard it is pretty up there! and I am with you OPK are hard for me to read, and most of the time I dont see anything on them. So we are not going to use them this cycle.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah last cycle I used the clearblue ones witht e smiley face, but they were too expensive and my hubby said no we can t buy those again. those were easier, these strips ones are so unreliable. I dont blame you for not using them. YOu should definitely visit lander, it is sucha cute little place, it has grown a lot since I lived there, but still gorgeous!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Brittany - we've been trying for almost 9 months, with 2 miscarriages. Glad you're getting monitored with bloods and ultrasounds. Sounds like they're very proactive. I'm stopping OPKs if I'm not pregnant this cycle. Waiting for a positive was stressing me out!

Arlene - I so hope it's it for you! FX'd!!

Wendy - glad you're feeling better this morning :hugs: 

Carly - yay for a new phone!! what are you gonna get? Sounds like you had a nice day yesterday, a little bit of relaxing in the morning with a productive afternoon. A perfect day!

Emma - hope work starts slowing down!


Well, I'm officially 1 day late. But I'm not getting my hopes up. I don't feel like it's coming either. Not crampy or anything. Boobs were a little sore this morning though. I'm praying so hard this is it!


----------



## familyready

Well good luck I hope this is it for you! And Yes we are very happy that they are taking proactive steps.

And my hubby wont let me by OPK any more he said that they are a waste if they do not do anything, which I kinda agree! And one day I may make my way to lander!


----------



## Pinky12

Amy, thanks for your concenr. It will be another 2-3 weeks before the chaos here stops unfortunately so just have to push through things. As you can tell I am losing the will today a little with being on here whilst at work! Cant wait to go home for a bath lol. 
I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

WendyJ said:


> *Rachael* Yeah hopefully if they see what a good worker you are they will be happy to take you back on after your little one is here. When is your first doctors appointment? You must be so excited! x

My doctors appointment is Friday morning :happydance:

Emma, I hope things calm down soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Eveyone,
Hope you are all doing well. My recovery is going well, not in too much pain but very tired. So glad I decided not to go to work I really did need this time to take care of myself. Also I'm down a total of 8lbs since starting my new diet 2 weeks ago. So hopefully with the surgery and my continued weight loss a :bfp: won't be far away, but we'll see. I've got a few weeks before we can start to try again.

Wendy sorry that stupid witch showed her face :hugs: On to a new cycle and I'll be right there with you.

Amy I hope we hear good news from you and good luck and lots of :dust:

Lea so good to hear from you. Congrats on doing so well in your classes and your job. You are on fire. Keep us in the loop on what's going on with you. Miss you lots!!!!

Emma people always talk about me being so busy but you just keep on going, and with a baby. I don't know how you do it, but don't over do it. Make sure you take time for yourself and your little bean.

Rachael you must be so excited for your appointment on Friday. I can't wait to hear all about it.

Carly hope your emotions are doing better, but I hear things do improve as you move further along in the pregnancy. Hang in there.

Maia have my fingers crossed that you'll have good news for us as well.

Arlene have you started to make any wedding plans yet? Can't wait to hear all about it as I love weddings. I always watch wedding shows on TV.

To any of the lovely ladies that I have missed I hope you are doing well and having a good week.

That's all I have for now, will speak with you all later :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad your recovery is going well Adrienne!

Hopefully your BFP is just around the corner! :D


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, AF got me this morning. :cry: I pretty much knew it was coming, since I start spotting last night before bed. I'm pretty much at my wits end with TTC. I don't know how much left I have in me, to keep trying, and seeing BFN after BFN. It sucks having your one dream in life taken away from you, twice. :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry to hear Amy. Keep up your hopes Mrs as it will come to you and will happen. Big hugs from across the water :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning All! Its a lovely day here, hope everyones doing well :flower:

I had a lovely relaxed night last night. Got into my pjs, had dinner then took some nurofen to try and dull down the agony of the witches cramps. I then snuggled up with hubby and a hot water bottle and watched Captain America. I enjoyed it, good film. 

Ive reset my CBFM and am ready to tackle another month of ttc. Like I said before, this is the month I really want to do it so ill get my twelve week scan in December, so if it happens I know its fate that hasnt lead to a BFP before now. Fingers crossed!

*Emma* Aww no! Ive done that before, just about finished a long post and then accidently lost the whole thing. I try and copy it half way through now in case I do it again lol. I see your still working all the time, thats no good Mrs, seriously you need to get some rest. I dont mean to nag but I worry your overdoing it :hugs: x

*Shana* Ah I see, so you finish your course and then have to wait a few days to get a true opk reading? Well fingers crossed ovulation is on its way! x

*Brittany* Lovely to hear a bit more about you hun. Im no good with OPKs either so I stopped using them. Prefer my CBFM where its easier to know if im actually ovulating or not x

*Amy* Im so sorry the stupid witch got you too, I know how you feel hun. But we can do it, we're just going to get our BFP next month instead of this one :hugs: Don't lost hope, I know I felt the same when AF showed for me but you will feel a bit better tomorrow, big hugs x

*Rachael *Aww good luck for tomorrow! Hope youll come back and tell us what happened x

*Adrienne* So glad your recovery is going well, you just keep resting up. Thats fab on the weight loss hun, weve both lost 8lbs so far! Im going to keep at it cause I think it will help. I was bad and had a cream doughnut today as a treat but you need to have a treat every now and then or your set for failure! Will just be good for the next week now x


----------



## Rachael1981

WendyJ said:


> Morning All! Its a lovely day here, hope everyones doing well :flower:
> 
> I had a lovely relaxed night last night. Got into my pjs, had dinner then took some nurofen to try and dull down the agony of the witches cramps. I then snuggled up with hubby and a hot water bottle and watched Captain America. I enjoyed it, good film.
> 
> Ive reset my CBFM and am ready to tackle another month of ttc. Like I said before, this is the month I really want to do it so ill get my twelve week scan in December, so if it happens I know its fate that hasnt lead to a BFP before now. Fingers crossed!
> 
> *Emma* Aww no! Ive done that before, just about finished a long post and then accidently lost the whole thing. I try and copy it half way through now in case I do it again lol. I see your still working all the time, thats no good Mrs, seriously you need to get some rest. I dont mean to nag but I worry your overdoing it :hugs: x
> 
> *Shana* Ah I see, so you finish your course and then have to wait a few days to get a true opk reading? Well fingers crossed ovulation is on its way! x
> 
> *Brittany* Lovely to hear a bit more about you hun. Im no good with OPKs either so I stopped using them. Prefer my CBFM where its easier to know if im actually ovulating or not x
> 
> *Amy* Im so sorry the stupid witch got you too, I know how you feel hun. But we can do it, we're just going to get our BFP next month instead of this one :hugs: Don't lost hope, I know I felt the same when AF showed for me but you will feel a bit better tomorrow, big hugs x
> 
> *Rachael *Aww good luck for tomorrow! Hope youll come back and tell us what happened x
> 
> *Adrienne* So glad your recovery is going well, you just keep resting up. Thats fab on the weight loss hun, weve both lost 8lbs so far! Im going to keep at it cause I think it will help. I was bad and had a cream doughnut today as a treat but you need to have a treat every now and then or your set for failure! Will just be good for the next week now x

I totally believe in fate! I was thinking last night that baby is due in April. OH's birthday is February, mine is March, and Baby's will be April. Now if the next baby is due in May that would be too spooky! :rofl:

And of course I'll come back and tell you about the appointment. Funnily enough it's with the same doctor who refused to send me for any tests until we'd been TTC for 2 years :rofl:


----------



## WendyJ

*Rachael* That's so funny! I bet your Doctor says "told you so" :haha: How did your OH's family take the news? I know you've had some sticky moments in the past with his Mum and Sister but I bet they were thrilled x


----------



## Rachael1981

They were both totally thrilled! They always thought there was not going be another baby in the family, so when they heard they were ecstatic! :D


----------



## familyready

Tweak0605 said:


> Well, AF got me this morning. :cry: I pretty much knew it was coming, since I start spotting last night before bed. I'm pretty much at my wits end with TTC. I don't know how much left I have in me, to keep trying, and seeing BFN after BFN. It sucks having your one dream in life taken away from you, twice. :cry:

I know how you feel, i was just telling my husband last night how I feel like we do everything and it still doesn't work! Keep your hopes up and just putt some thrill into the babymaking! It will happen, for some they just have to be tested with there patients before! Being on this site has helped me keep the hope up!


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I am just so sorry to hear that AF is there, however, I think it will be a little more awesome to conceive and deliver in the months that you have always wanted. Glad you are feeling better, and if I have to be on another cycle, I will be looking forward to getting my bfp with you. :hugs:

LEA, good to hear from you! Glad you are well, and awesome hearing how much you love your job!

BRITTANY, Good Luck to you. Are you temping eventhough you aren't using OPKs, such a good method to help track OV. As for TTC, we have been trying for 19+ mos with 1 MC... sending :dust: your way in hopes that you don't rech our time/experience.

ARLENE, I know exactly how you feel right now. I am all over the place with work, nerves, etc. 

AMY, :hugs: so sorry that wicked witch flew in on you, hoping you will be ready for the next cycle soon, and you and WENDY get bfps together!

CARLY, I think those are pregnancy mood swings... hopefully you are loving on your husband sooo much when you are in the good moods, that he can see and appreciate the fact you're only moody like that because of Preg. It probably includes anxious feelings too as you are busy, and doing so much including readying for Chicago! GL 

SHANA, I cannot believe you don't see what we see, you are DEFINITELY an ispiration. We had the last MC around the same time and your strength helped us decide to get back in the chase!! So thanks! Your LO will be sooo blessed to have you as a mommy!

RACHEL, FXD! for the doc appt tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it.

ADRIENNE, :hugs: :hugs: So good to hear your positivity through your recovery, you will be back in the chase soon, with WENDY and AMY! GL :flower:

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days) 

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks wendy and mrsmm!!

so sorry tweak that the :witch: got you!! just have faith, ia m sure that you will get your baby though IT doesnt seem like it right now. :hugs: I have been trying a long time, it will come to us. I am sure. 

:dust: and :hugs: all around


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

MrsMM24- Well done for not testing :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you x

familyready- Your time will come I am sure :hugs:

Rachael- Good luck for tomorrow :flowers: How weird your bdays will be a month apart. Ours are all 3 months apart lol. I have a bet on that Pip will be born on the 12th as both me and Gavin were lol

Wendypops- Yes I am still working hard. Your not the only one to be concerned by the looks of it! My temp has now been given a weeks noticed as this week has been enough and my director wants me to get someone else in because I need to 'in my condition'. I nearly hit the roof!! Glad you had a lovely night last night :hugs:

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok. Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?

Well I am off to bed, had a hectic week so far and a bit fed up now thanks to it all :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Hope you have a relaxing weekend planned and your next temp is a lot better :hugs:

It would be spooky if Pip is born on the 12th too :D


----------



## familyready

Thanks, we are getting ready to make that baby :) we have a good feeling about it this month!


----------



## WendyJ

Aww *Rachael* that's nice. That's the fun part getting to tell everyone! Hope it went well today x

*Brittany* I totally agree with you, it's this site that keeps my motivation going. I think I would have gave up long before now if I didn't have friends on here spurring me to keep going. It's so lovely reading about people's BFPs too and what they've been through to get it. Hopefully we will all join them soon x

*Maia* I would be delighted to get my BFP in the same month as you hun but it's not going to happen cause your going to get yours this month! I'm keeping the PMA going for you :flower: Well done for not testing! I'm so glad I didn't this month. Could have wasted even more money! x

*Shana* Any sign of ovulation happening? Hope you're getting plenty of bdancing in! x

*Emma* Well at least your boss is taking notice that you need help at least! I bet the temp didn't take the news well! Serves her right. What you up to this weekend? x

How's everyone else doing?

As for me the witch has left the building already! That's the quickest AF i've ever had in my life, on night of spotting, one light day, one medium day, a little this morning and now she's gone. Not that i'm complaing! Just wish ovulation day was a bit closer.

Don't think i'll be up to much this weekend, pennies are tight. I've just ordered a new window for my bedroom, the one there the now keeps steaming up. So it's costing £159, and i've got a guy coming next week to put blinds up in our living room which is £100 too so its all money. I'm sure i'll find something to do though.

Right, best get on, talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Today was a bit of an anti climax, Told her I was pregnant, she said congratulations and put it in my notes and told me to book a midwife appointment with reception :dohh:

Midwife appointment is on 1st September - 1 week and 6 days :D


----------



## MrsMM24

PINKY, it is getting harder for me not to test. I hope you and Pippin get some rest. :hugs:

WENDY, from your lips...... you did save some money, it can go towards the LO that you are gearing up to have! YAAY!! Bye Bye Witch, maybe this will move your OV day up a little, hmmm....

RACHEL, I know that appt was'nt alot, but it brought you 1w 6d closer to a GREAT appt! :thumbup:

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko: Busy weekend, SIL surprise b-day, but bro is a sweetie, school shopping, Comedy show with parents and bro/SIL, and b-day trip shopping for the wife....

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies :flower:

Maia, Yey for no af still. Hope she stays away for you. Loving the PMA. Hope you have a lovely weekend. Looks like you have a very busy one x

Rachael, it was pretty much the same for me. Even the midwife appointment was an anti climax!

Wendypops, no it didn't go well with the temp really because I had to explain to her mum today to explain why she was given notice! You wouldn't believe half the stuff thats gone on with her! We have had keep her away from reception since Monday as she had a black eye. She left work on Tuesday in an ambulance! It's a joke! Wow that's expensive for a window, I can get a window unit for about £35! I am glad the horrible :witch: has left you x

Familyready, I'm sure you will make your baby soon enough x x

Home everyone is good and has a lovely weekend x

Well I am chilling out with Gavin tonight watching tv in out pjs. Just had fajitas for tea and going to have jam doughnuts for dessert! Got and engagement party to go to this weekend which I am looking forward to, other than that there is not a lot planned this weekend. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies. I don't know what I'd do with all of you here to help me through all of this. I have my doctor appt next week, and I'm going to strongly ask that I get a full workup done for bloodwork. I want everything checked - thyroid, progesterone, and whatever else could cause an issue. I'm also afraid of cysts, as I did have that sharp shooting pain a few days before AF. And AF has been very very heavy this time around. So, I'm gonna ask about that. My mom had ovarian cancer, very very early in which no chemo was needed, but she still had 2 cysts and had to have a hysterectomy a few months after she had me. So that's always on my mind.


Wendy - we will SO do this together this month!! I'm glad you're feeling better about things. DH wants to see Captain America, but I'm not to keen on it. Maybe I'll go see it though, not sure if it's still in theaters. I won't be doing much either this weekend. Just relaxing. I think I'm gonna make some cupcakes too, as I've been wanting them soo bad!

Brittany - that's what I told my DH, we'd just have fun with it. Hopefully a more relaxed approach, will be better.

Maia - good for you for not testing!! fingers crossed for you!!

Emma - glad to hear you're finally relaxing! have a good night!


Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## xarlenex

Adrienne i'm really glad your recovery is going well, and the next few weeks will fly by and you'll be back to ttc in no time :D No wedding plans as such, we have discussed many things though. It will be summer 2015, we want a baby (or two..) and a new house in there first preferably. We are going to start viewing venues next year and get somewhere booked. It will be a castle or stately home! Cannot wait :)

Amy really sorry to hear AF got you :( I've got my fx'd for next month for you :hugs:

Rachael glad his family were excited about their grandchild! :happydance: for the midwives appointment, exciting!

mrsmm well done for not testing yet! im with you on the tingly bbs! However mines are rather tender too. I hope your busy weekend keeps your mind off things :)

Wendy glad the :witch: didnt stay about long! I know what you mean about money..i've had so many birthday partys, weekends away then a christening down at leeds and we've spent so much more than usual this month. 

Emma I cant believe the hassle you've had with this girl! Hope your jam donuts and tv night gets your spirits up! You'll need it after that headwreck :dohh:

Hope everyones having a fun friday! I had a dvd night with my boy but he fell asleep about 8 and left me all alone :rofl: OH is away sea fishing! I have a day off tomorrow then a 50th tomorrow night and back to work sunday. I'm 9dpo and really running out of patience :lol:

Hope everyones well! :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I drank way too much water, so I have to wait 2 hours before I can test. I hope the lines are super dark today. b.c I need to ovulate!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck Arlene - fingers crossed for you!!!!!!

Shana - That was one thing I was sick of with OPKs. I always drink lots of water during the day, so I had to stop drinking as much after 1 p.m. That was killer to me!!


FINALLY out of work and FINALLY the weekend! It seemed like the day dragged on after lunch. And I didn't get much done either! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know I was so thirsty I was out in the park with my mom and so so thirsty I kinda blew my 4 hour water fast. : (

so now I am waiting.


----------



## familyready

Hopefully that works, my doc called today and asked if I would want to do a trigger shot this cycle! So i will be getting an U/S on Tues, Wed, and possibly Thurs and than hopefully the trigger shot on wed or thur


----------



## xarlenex

Shana hope you get your positive soon :)

family ready seems like you've got a great doctor, you'll have your bfp in no time!

I've hit that part of the cycle were i've lost all hope :( don't feel much different to last cycle. Luckily i'm off work and get to spend most of the day with my boy :) Hope everyone has a nice saturday! xx


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, you don't necessarily feel different from your period of your pregnant. The only thing me and rachael had at first was tiredness and I only noticed that after af was due. Keep up your hopes Arlene. Huge :hugs: hope you have a lovely day with Kyle. Are you guys doing anything nice? Yes I have had a nightmare with this girl and spent yesterday ratifying her mess ups. My assistant is in this weekend and he is going to check through other things that are just a mess... Not what I need at my busiest time of the year!

Familyready, its great to see your doctor helping yoi out. I have my fingers crossed for you this week, let me know how it goes :hugs:

Amy, :happydance: for being out of work. I was so glad to be out today too. Hope you have a great weekend planned :hugs: Good for you asking for the docs to do better checks. Doctors are so laid back when it comes to ttc and don't quite realise the importance to the individual. Hopefully he will help you out this time round. The doughnuts were great! Had two of them :haha:

Has anyone got any ideas for and engagement present. Off to a BBQ later for a party and don't know what to get them!


----------



## xarlenex

He wants to go see the smurfs again! :lol: think we'll head to the park then over to some relatives. How about a bottle of champagne?


----------



## Tweak0605

Brittany - so glad you're getting the ultrasounds and trigger shot. Your doctor is great for being so pro-active with you.

Arlene - keep up the PMA! I know it's sooo hard, as I lose it right about the same time you're at. Hope you have a fun day!

Emma - I'm not sure what my doctor is gonna say about the tests. I'm sure they'll say no, it was just bad luck. But I'm gonna do some research this weekend of the tests to do and be armed with all kinds of info, just in case she says no. Have fun at the party! I'd say maybe a bottle of champagne (like Arlene said)


Well, I've been super productive this weekend already, and it's only noon! 1 load of laundry, apartment is cleaned up a bit, a bunch of episodes of Army Wives watched, and now cupcakes are in the oven. Yummm! Date night tonight with DH to go to Olive Garden for their never-ending pasta bowl special that they have every once in awhile. Double yum!!!

Oh, and I also posted some wedding pics in my journal, if anyone is interested!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well iam pretty sure I got my positive last night. but just to make sure I am testing again today to see if line gets lighter if it does. I knwo last night was my ovulation day.


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend. I'm having a nice quiet one. Got some ironing and housework done, then my Dad came round for a wee visit, then spent the night cuddled up with hubby watching Xfactor and Big Brother. He's off to work now so i'm just chilling out watching Bridget Jones on the tv. Love that film! I've lost count of how many times i've watched it now.

Anyway, how's everyone doing? I'm ages away from ovulation so nothing to report on ttc front! 

*Rachael* Aww sorry your doctors appointment wasn't very exciting but it's the 1st step in your pregnancy journey :) Hope you're keeping well x

*Maia* I see your temps are still nice and high! When do you plan on testing? Sounds like you've got a busy weekend plan, enjoy :flower: x

*Emma* I know, I don't know why it's so expensive when it's only the glass! Maybe it's cause my window is split in two so it's a harder job? Who knows. I'm better getting it done now though before the winter sets in. So glad to hear you're getting some down time! You deserve it. Have fun at the party! Present wise you don't have a lot of time so I would go with the champagne idea, and maybe throw in a box of chocs too if you like x 

*Amy* Good luck with the doctors hun, I hope your doctor will be willing to help you out. I didn't fancy Captain America either, I thought it would be a guys film but honestly it was good and actually a bit sad. You should watch it if you can. Hope you enjoyed your cupcakes and meal out! x

*Arlene* Hope you enjoy the 50th! I know it's hard keeping your hopes up but you are going to get your BFP one day so why not this month? Fingers crossed! How's the nappie cakes going? Hopefully it will bring in a few more pennies for you x

*Shana* Yey for ovulation! Go catch that eggy! x

*Brittany* Wow what a fab doctor you have! Most doctors don't bother. I'm not sure what a trigger shot is but it's good to hear your getting some help. Hope it works! x

Hope everyone else is well, speak soon :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks wendy! Love Bridget Jones as well! Yeah I am, for right now I was just taking family orders but the other night I got around to starting a facebook site, its not on publicly yet though as I've still to upload photos to give people an idea of whats available, because i've been doing my own ours as well as one of the other girls in my department i've not had alot of time. I didn't realise xfactor was back on!?

Shana :happydance: hope you'll catch that egg!

Amy certainly sounds like you had a productive day :) I managed to go through some of mine and Kyles clothes and bag what we dont wear, it was badly needing done. I'll need to look at those wedding photos when I finished work tonight, i'm loving everything wedding right now :D

Well ladies you'll never guess what happened! I'm pretty sure I would have mentioned Kyles waste of space father who had paid a handful of times in 3 years? Thats just one of the problems we've had with him. Basically I finally went to CSA..there was a whole issue there, hes been taking the mick with wages slips and stuff with them and then told me he was no longer receiving shifts and had to claim jobseekers (as to which hes not required to pay a penny legally) 
Anyway, a cousin who I hadnt seen in a while happened to mention seeing John (kyles dad) at the club and pub he goes to, so I asked when and he told me just the other week. So all the above occured in april/may so I was fuming that he'd fooled me, everyone kept saying he'll still be working but for some stupid reason I thought for once he was being honest. The party was on not far from this place so when the party was over Kyles godmother and I went a walk..and caught him standing there with his uniform on at the club door..first thing he says was "I'm covering for a friend.." as to which I replied "do the csa know..?" infront of all his work mates. :haha: he deserves it. I've been civil and trusting and its just not working. Its not me hes taking from by doing it, its Kyle!

Anyway I best be off to work! xx


----------



## familyready

Yes I am very lucky to have a doctor who considers what I think and want! But we will see... How it works!


----------



## 9babiesgone

wooohoo! in my 2week wait!!


----------



## Pinky12

Arlene, sorry to hear about Kyle's dad. I know he will get what's coming to him! Are you close to that time Mrs?? Fingers crossed for you. I hope work wasn't too bad, I hate working sundays!

Wendypops, well I was meant to be getting some down time but so far hasnt worked. I've not stopped all weekend! I am just cooking our Sunday roast and will then chill out with Gavin watching random tv before its back to work :cry: on the plus side, I have only 1 week left with my temp :haha: hope you and Scott had a lovely night last night, I am going to be watching x factor tonight so I hope the auditions are good!

Amy, I am glad you are doing some digging before seeing your doctor, hopefully this will come in handy. Do remember that some things on the net aren't always true though. I would hate for you to think there is something wrong with you which isn't there. Hopefully the doctors will offer support for you. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well and has had a fab weekend :flower:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies!!! I am back!!:flower:

Arlene: Go you for saying something! Good on you, I can't stand people who don't step up to their responsibility! 

Emma: Glad you only have one week of your temp left!!! Can't believe Pippin is as big as an onion now, wow!!:happydance:

9babiesgone: I'm joining you in that 2ww hun, heres hoping it's our last!

Amy: gonna jump over to your journal soon and have a look at those piccies!! Sounds like you have been a busy lady! Hope your OK hun :flow:

AFM well after a little incident yesterday meaning I couldn't test properly I think I ov'd either yesterday or Friday (got quite a strong line but didn't think it was strong enough)so counting yesterday as ov day and will bd tonight and monday, rest tues and bd again wed, adam is loving the whole smep business lol!! Had a lovely holiday away with the inlaws and had a good rest, was quite fun having to sneak in :sex: and be really quiet!! Ad is pretty convinced it will happen this month as on top of smep we are using conceive+ and he is typical bloke and doesn't really take it seriously, at the moment I'm just glad I ov'd but I'm sure by 6dpo I will be impatient to find out again!!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all, can't believe it's Sunday night already. Ugh, I so need another holiday! Not been much happening today. Hubby and brother-in-law serviced my car for me while I had a cup of tea and a chat with my mother-in-law. It was nice. I've not done much since i've got home, just some housework. 

Well, last night me and hubby :sex: since the witch was only here a couple of days, but I noticed afterwards I bled a little. I didn't feel sore, only noticed when I wiped. It kinda freaked me out a bit but i'm assuming he maybe hit my cervix cause i've never had blood after bdancing before. Hopefully it wont happen again.

Anyway, what's everyone been up to?

*Arlene* Yeah Xfactor started again on Saturday, it'll be repeated though i'm sure. I'd happily watch it again, I can't help but drool over Gary Barlow :haha: Oh that's fab your getting a Facebook page set up! Let me know when it's up and running so I can have a nose :flower: Oh wow what a jerk your ex is! I hope you're going to dob him into the CSA! I sure would x

*Shana* Yey for the 2 week wait! Hope it will go by quickly for you x

*Emma* Oh yum! Sunday roast is my fave meal! Sorry you've had a busy weekend, hopefully your getting some down time now. I saw that spider pic on Facebook! eek!!! That would have totally freaked me out. Loved your nail varnish tho :haha: x

*Naomi* Lovely to have you back hun and yey for the two week wait! I bet you had fun being sneeky! It might have been just what you needed, to have some fun and let nature take its course. Fingers crossed! x

Well i'm going to get off and get ready for big brother and then bed. I'm shattered. Speak soon :flower: x


----------



## familyready

Well I think I may have ovulated early.. they said it was possible while taking clomid. So we are going to try today, tomorrow and than tues. and than pick back up thurs we will see! Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## ritata1027

What a great thread.


----------



## WendyJ

*Brittany* Oh yey for ovulation! What does this mean for your trigger shot though? x

*Rita* Thank you hun, it is a great thread. You are more than welcome to join :flower: x


----------



## familyready

It means it will probably not happen :( but if I ovulated that is all we ask for every cycle!


----------



## 9babiesgone

wendy!! thanks. woohoo

and disney wer are both exactly 2dpo. we can be 2ww buddies!!


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, we tested on 8/21 (against plan) and bfn... but FF had changed our OV date on 8/20 so??? 8/23 is the original test date so we are going to keep our FXD and test tomorrow. If this is a bfn, we will just b waiting on AF and enjoy a nice trip! I am CD34 soo... FXD

SHANA, hooray for OV and all that BDg taking you into the TWW. Only you can make the TWW sound soooo good :haha: GL FXD, and :dust:

ARLENE, I sure hope that you will be speaking with CSA and putting bug in their ear....

FAMILY, I hope this all works out for you, we did a few IUI cycles as well. GL! I hope the recent OV proves to be a good sign! FXD

NOAMI, welcome back Hun! GL in the TWW!! :dust:

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

fxed for you mrs.mm that you get a :bfp:


:hugs: dont count yourself out yet.


----------



## xarlenex

Emma hope this week goes quick for you so you'll be rid of the temp for good!

Naomi yay for ovualtion!! I hope your tww goes quickly :)

Wendy keep an eye out, spotting is pretty normal but anything heavier thats reoccuring should be checked out, but you know that yourself. When I claimed csa before and he denied working, when I told them he was they simply gave me the number for benefit fraud and told me they couldn't do anything else. I have to do whats right for Kyle, and phoning benefit fraud would not get Kyle what hes entitled too. I had words with him today and told him he pays for him or doesn't see him (I wouldn't actually ever stop him, i'm just hoping he won't chance it though)

Familyready :happydance: for ovulation! hope yous catch that egg :)

mrsmm I can't help with your question about FF, I've never used it, just wanted to say i've got my fx'd for you!

Well i'm about 12dpo and af is due thursday and I really want to test! I don't know if I can make it through the rest of the night without testing..help! :dohh: :lol:


----------



## familyready

Thank you! I am hoping I catch it too!!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies. I feel like I missed so much, I tried to go back and read as much as I could and catch up. So lets start with my proper post.

Emma- What did you end up gifting at the engagement party. My DH and I had a very small get together that my MIL/FIL had for us. We had dinner with some friends and family. Then went back to their house for dessert. People gave us picture frames, cards, cash, flowers, and my best friend gave me an amazing cheesecake (by far the best gift). Hope you enjoyed yourself, parties are always fun!!! Hope you atleast got your mind of the stress of work.

Arlene- Such a shame about kyles dad. He sounds as bad as mine. But the best advice I can give you is to continue being the best mom you can to kyle. When he gets older he will make up his own mind about his father, and all you need to do is be supportive about whatever decision that may be. And it could change at times, but as long as he knows you support him, and agree with whatever he feels he will feel ok about it. I know thats what I needed from my mom. My father is in the 12 step program. I have decided not to make amends with him. Because I forgave him a long time ago so that I could move on. I think the only person he needs to make amends with is god. God helped me decide that I wasn't going to confuse my child, they will have two grammys and one papa and that will be enough. You are an amazing mom, you stick up for yourself and your son and thats the most important thing. No one can take that from you, and kyles dad is missing out on the greatest gift god will ever give him. No one to something happy, if you EVER have any wedding questions PLEASE ask because I LOVE LOVE LOVE weddings and I had a blast planning mine. If you like I can post some pictures of my big day.

Wendy- Sorry the witch got you, she is just a darn evil lady. However I hope you get your BFP next cycle and can make your big christmas annoucement. I always thought it would be exciting to announce something over the holidays, so I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!!

Amy- I ended up getting a samsung evergreen. Sorry the witch got you too. Soooo I am freaking out over ricky with an engagement ring? Do you think this is like a dream sequence or for real? Cant wait till 8:00 tonight!! We will definately have to discuss!!!!

Adrienne- Glad to hear your recovery is going well. Also congrats on the wieght loss, that is truly amazing. It took me months to lose 15lbs and then I got BFP and couldn't work out as hard because it made me feel ill. However I have started walking everyday and I feel really good. If you needed a light exercise since surgery try a light walk, honestly I put on my ipod and its just me and the road, and it clears my head and I just feel really good about myself when its over. Good luck on your wieght loss journey!!! I cant wait to hear about the shedding lbs.

Rachael- I believe in fate as well. I was thinking about all the birthdays in my family and in my husbands family and no one is born in march, so my bean will have a month just for them for quite sometime. Cant wait to hear how your appt went. Glad your family was thrilled, they should be!!!

MrsMM-Hoping for a BFP!!! Keep us posted, you are not out until the witch shows her ugly face!!

AFM- Tonight I am looking forward to my favorite show! My plan for tomorrow is to take my final exam for class, and clean the house. My shower needs a good scrubbing that I have said I was going to do for the last two weeks and I keep putting it off. So thats my goal for tomorrow. I am going to try to plan something for my husband and I to do this weekend. And a week from this Friday I leave for almost a full week in IL!!! I cant wait, I already have so much planned and its going to be so nice to see my family and friends. I am hoping my itty bitty bump gets a little bigger over the next 2 weeks so I have something to show them. I am the type of person who needs things to look forward to. I have always been that way. So ladies I need your HELP. I have decided that if we have a girl her middle name will start with the letter A. My mother and two of her sisters middle names start with A, my sisters first name starts with A, and my husbands middle name starts with A. So it just seems fitting. However the only A name that I have thought of is Alexis, its cute, but I was hoping you guys could give me some more options. Remember her first name will be Kensi, I know thats not the traditional way of spelling it but she is being named after a character and thats how the character spells it so we are trying to stay true. I hope you all have great days and wonderful weeks. This post has taken me a long time, I had to take a bathroom break lol.


----------



## xarlenex

Carly I can't believe your 12 weeks already!! How about Amy/Amiee Abigail, Alana, Alicia or Anna?

As for weddings, we are totally in love with this venue so far https://www.guthriecastle.com/

Yea, post some pics! I'm sure all the ladies would like to see them :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Shana & Naomi - woohoo, good luck in your TWW!!! FXed for both of you!

Emma - thanks hun. it's not as much thinking something's wrong - it's that I don't want to suffer a 3rd miscarriage if something IS wrong. I did some research, and more and more places are now saying the doctor should run the standard blood tests after 2 miscarriages. It used to be 3rd was the norm. So, I guess I'll see what my doc says. I just want the standard blood work done. I'm also worried with the cramping around my ovary area I've been getting lately. With my mom's history, it's not something I want to take lightly. 

Wendy - I LOVE Big Brother - except I think you guys have a different version over there. Stinks being in different countries sometimes!! But it is def one of my favorite shows right now!! Sorry to hear about the bleeding - hopefully it doesn't happen again. I had some to the other night - I thought AF was out the door, but I guess not as I spotted the next day. 

Brittany - glad they think you ovulated!! good luck!! 

Maia - good luck to you!! 

Carly - Hmm, I don't know about Ricky. I like them together, but something tells me that Adrian is gonna try and sneak back into their relationship. Amy is soo good for Ricky, he has definitely changed for the good. I hope anyways. I LOVE Kensi Alexis - it is super cute!! I would say Amy is a great name ;) But it doesn't sound good with Kensi, I think. What about Kensi Amelia or Kensi Abigail. I think those both work! Oh, and I agree - post some pics. I posted some in my journal. One of the last few pages if you want to look!

Arlene - that venue is GORGEOUS!! OMG, I love the garden area. It truly is stunning for an outdoor wedding! Good luck to you this cycle!!

Not much is new with me. Got lots of traveling and stuff planned for this month, so it should go by quickly. Already on CD6 tomorrow. But, still over 2 weeks away from ovulation. Having a long cycle sucks. I ordered my Preseed yesterday, so that should be here by the fertile period. That's about it ladies.


----------



## familyready

is preseed supposed to help? And it is great I ovulated but I wont have a trigger shot this cycle! but that is ok!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning everyone. How are we all doing today? Im not bad just really tired. Dont seem to be sleeping well at the moment. Doesn't help when my cat decides to go mental and run all around the house making noise at 5.30am :haha: Cant believe im on CD7 already. Ovulation should hopefully happen next week then ill be back in the tww. Hope my will power will be good like last month and there will be no testing early! Time will tell.

*Brittany* Aww thats a shame about the trigger shot but like you say, all you can ask is that your body ovulates and you give it the best shot you can! Fingers crossed for you x

*Shana* Yey for the tww! Just hope its a quick one for you. Theres nothing worse than eagerly waiting to test! X

*Maia* Yeah Fertility Friend does sometimes randomly change your ovulation day. Dont know why it changed yours though when you got your positive OPK on CD21! Your temps are still nice and high so im disregarding your BFN and am remaining hopeful! Keep us posted x

*Arlene* You are kidding?! I thought it was the CSAs job to kick them in the backside and investigate them if theyve been telling porkies? What a joke! Hopefully your threat will do the trick though. He shouldnt need to be told to pay up, its his son! Idiot lol. Ooh not long till testing day, hold out hun! I know its hard but I did it and felt so much better when AF came knowing I hadnt wasted any tests. By AF day you will get a nice strong BFP if theres meant to be one so there will be no doubts! Keeping everything crossed as always x

*Carly* Good luck with your final exam hun, I know you will do great! As for names I love the name Ava, theres also Alison, Adeline, Abby, Ailsa, Amanda, Alma, Alena or Alice, Arlene & Amy gave some great choices too, let us know what you choose! X

*Amy* Im on CD7 so we are either the same cycle day or one day out! I dont ovulate till between CD18  CD20 either so we will probably be waiting together again. Well do it this time! As for your wedding pics hun, I love them! What a fab photographer you had. Oh im a Big Brother addict lol, so glad to have something to watch again! X

*Rachael* ive been thinking, last month was the first month you used soft cups wasnt it? Im wondering if this is what worked for you? Hmm x


----------



## Rachael1981

I only used one once Wendy, I have no idea if that is the reason or not :rofl:


----------



## Tweak0605

Brittany - Preseed is supposed to help mimic your CM act like EWCM. It helps the spermies stick around and survive longer then if you had hostile CM. I guess I'll try and see if it works. 

Wendy - My cat likes to start scratching at like 2 a.m. cause she wants someone up to feed her. We started putting her in the 2nd bedroom. I would love to have her sleep with me, as she sleeps above my head on my pillow. My little protector :haha: But, I love my sleep more. My other cat likes to start meowing at 5 a.m when the sun starts coming up. On weekends, we usually put her in the bedroom as well so we can sleep in. I'm so glad I have someone on the same CD as me! We will so do it this time! I was thinking about trying Softcups this time too, but I wasn't sure. I think I might though!

Guess I should get back to work :haha: Been up since 5, as I had to travel today. Not bad though, as I'll be out at 4 for my hour drive home.


----------



## MrsMM24

ARLENE, test date is getting closer, how are you holding?

WENDY, CD7... OV is near! FXD for you this cycle! As for the softcups.... I am a major fan. We had success using them. Without preseed. (if we get bfp this time, we used as well) 

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## familyready

Well if you could let me know how you like the preseed I read some reviews and they all seem good, So I will look into that after this cycle!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Ladies thank you all for the name suggestions. I LOVE Abigail but my husband doesn't like it. He LOVES Amy and I dont. Since our last name ends with a Y I didn't want a name like Amy because then her first middle and last name would end with that E sound. It was a HUGE struggle to come up with a middle name for our boy but we finally did it, so I am sure the same will happen for our girl. I have 8 weeks till we find out what we are having. I know that sounds like a long time, but we tried for this baby for almost a year, so 8 weeks is nothing.

Arlene- I will definately scan some pictures and put them up. I am just super lazy today. I went grocery shopping, and to the bank and my energy is just zapped. I would have loved to get married at a castle. That sounds amazing and I am super jealous!!!!! I am sure your guests will love it!!!

Amy- I cant stand adrian, she is always up to something. Didn't she learn not to mess with amy and ricky when she got pregnant with bens baby? Ricky and Amy will end up together, I just tell myself it might take some time, but at the end of dawsons creek joey and pacey ended up together so I know ricky and amy will end up together too. I also remember what it was like to have a long cycle, it stunk!!!! And mine ranged from 31-33 days so it was really like day 34 before I was technically a day late. That was always really hard on me.

Wendy- I got too lazy today to take my final, so I will have to take it tomorrow since we only have till thursday. And then my new class starts on Sunday. I have been super motivated when it comes to school though. I think I want to prove to this baby that no matter what it is important to get a degree. It might have taken me a LONG time and I may have struggled at times. But I have moved twice, I have gotten married, and I will be starting my family. So never let anything stop you, and dont think you have to give up marriage or a family for school. Atleast thats what I hope my daughter or son take away from this. Sorry for the ramble lol.

MrsMM- I am praying for you and your family that the evil witch stays away. My friend didnt get a BFP till almost two weeks after AF was expected. So late BFP's definately happen.


----------



## MrsMM24

CARLY, thank you! I really hope this is it! I for sure thought AF would jump out on me now after the earthquake.... We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:

I am keeping hope as there is no :af: Just the fact that I am not able to get "donations" regularly during fertile CM, would be so much more to hope for in catching that eggy...


----------



## mavsprtynpink

MrsMM please feel free to tell me its none of my business but I was just wondering if adoption is an option for you and your wife? If its something you have considered? I am sorry if I am crossing any lines, please feel free to tell me to back off. Believe me I pray that you get that BFP and you have your 2012 baby. I guess a piece of me is just curious?


----------



## 9babiesgone

why is the 2ww seem so slow and when YOu wait for it to come, you ar so excited, and now it just drags on on on and on and on. LOl


----------



## MrsMM24

Carly, hey, I am so completly open, although I know some women are not. Actually it is an option, however it is our last option. We have one daughter and more than anything we want to continue the blood line. Believe it or not, the costs for a same-sex couple to adopt are alot higher. The costs to have a child naturally are already pretty high. In the last 20 months, we have spent ner $10K if not that much. It is a pain, but we know the blessing of a child, but we have to go through numerous screenings including mentally at our clinic just to do things this way. So we want to exhaust all of our possibilities before seeking the route of adoption. I am not super sensitive, and understand human curiosity, especially for the things that are unknown, so no question has yet to have me request anyone to back off.... :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - sorry about the bfn .. but I agree, no AF is a good thing!! So scary about the earthquake! People all the way up by me felt it, but I didn't feel a thing! I did go through a 3.2 magnitude one last year. Scariest thing I've ever felt, I had no clue what was going on! Glad you're okay! 

Brittany - I will def tell you how I like it! I've heard such good reviews too, so I'm hoping it helps us. Though I'm hoping you don't need it and you'll get a BFP this cycle!! ;)

Carly - I think Adrian is gonna do something next week! The previews look pretty good! Yeah, long cycles do suck. I wish I had a 28 day normal cycle! :(

Shana - the tww totally drags! although, i'll take the tww over my 3ww until ovulation. This whole waiting game really stinks sometimes.


Just got home from work. Pretty tired but I got Pretty Little Liars for TV tonight, and some America's Got Talent too. DH and I love AGT and it's one of our favs to watch together. Thinking of some Subway for dinner - not gonna help my diet though, but I don't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## familyready

I hope so as well, but I am working on not getting to excited, I hate disapointment


----------



## Tweak0605

familyready said:


> I hope so as well, but I am working on not getting to excited, I hate disapointment

Oh yes, I know that all too well. I always get my hopes up near the end, and think I'm pregnant. And it hurts getting knocked back down to reality.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah tweak that part hurts too!!

I am so so anxious this 2ww!!


need some serious calm me down and wait pills.
LOL


----------



## familyready

well I checked my cervix today and it was high and slightly open! So I am thinking that is a good sign! Has anyone used a soft cup before? I saw some talking about it on this form not really sure how they will be beneficial!


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning everyone

Familyready I'm afraid I can't help with the softcups or preseed hun but I've heard good things about them. dh and I are using conceive+ and that has good reviews.

9babiesgone we can be 2ww buddies:flower: I know it drags doesn't it!!

Amy mmm subway, yum! Sometimes a break from the diet does us good:hugs:

mrsmm, got everything crossed for you! any news??

mavsprtynpink can't believe you are over 12 weeks already! Hope you and bump are doing well! I've got a little girl called Ava starting in my class, and had never thought about it but really like the name now!

Thanks Arlene, how are you holding up?? Tested yet??

sending big :hugs: to anyone I haven't mentioned!

AFM I'm off to work again today, got someone new to teaching starting and I've been asked to be her mentor so going in to help her out with her classroom. Going out for dinner tonight with some of the girls from work, definietely not good for my non existant diet!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning all! Im back for my daily catch up. Not much happening with me as usual, I lead such a boring life lol. Its work, home, dinner, housework, shower and bed. How exciting! Not. :sleep: I feel a lot calmer about things this month but I just know once ovulation occurs ill start acting like a possessed woman again lol. At least ive got a weekend with hubby to look forward too, he never really gets weekends off so it will be nice to be able to spend some proper time together. Not sure what we will do yet as dont have much spare cash and my car needs its m.o.t next month but im sure we will find something fun to do! 

*Rachael* Hmm, I guess we will never know what worked for you! Lol. I guess your time must just have come :) I see from your thread your buying stuff already :haha: It makes it all the more real though, enjoy it! x

*Amy* Thats what my cat is doing! But he ALWAYS seems to be hungry and he makes me feel so bad when I dont give him anything. He gets two sachets of meat a day, some treats and biscuits are always sitting out for him but whenever I go into the kitchen he starts crying at me. Dont know how im gonna stop that. This is going to sound like a really silly question, but how are you going to use the preseed? We use conceive plus but we use it on him before bdancing if you know what I mean :blush: but ive heard a lot of ladies put it in themselves instead so not sure if I should start doing that. Im not sure I like the thought of squirting it inside me :haha: x

*Maia* I really want to try the softcups but im scared! :haha: Im not sure how easy it would be for me. I mean I take it we would bdance as usual but then once he pulled out I would have to try and put a soft cup in without letting any of his stuff fall out? I can just see it all going wrong for me haha. How long are your cycles usually? Maybe the mc has caused your cycle to be a little out of whack. Makes it so hard to know when to test. Still hoping for you though :flower: x

*Carly* Eight weeks will just fly in hun! Look how quick your trip has came around! You only have one more week till you have it :) Good luck for your final today! I think you have a fab attitude and thats exactly the way you should bring up your child x

*Shana* Oh I know how you feel! You get so excited when ovulation is happening and then once its done the days drag in lol. Will be so worth the wait if you get your BFP though x

*Brittany* Im the same, so sick of disappointment. Your best just trying to keep yourself distracted and not think one way or the other until its time to test. Fingers crossed though! :thumbup: x

*Naomi* When did you go back to work hun? Silly old me was thinking you would only go back today but obviously not! Hope you enjoy your meal out, dont worry about your diet, you are allowed a treat! I had a snicker yesterday :haha: x

*Adrienne* How are you keeping hun? Hope your getting plenty of rest and tlc :hugs: x

*Arlene* How you holding up? Are you going to test again soon? Hope youre well x

*Emma* Cant believe what time you were at work till! Good on Gav for helping out though. Will you have a new temp starting soon to help out? Hope so! X

*Lea* As always I miss your posts :hugs: x

To anyone I have missed I hope you are well and look forward to reading your catch up soon :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Just popping on, on my phone to say I haven't tested, af due tomorrow, usually by the latest midday. If she doesn't show I'll test friday morning, but I'm pretty sure she'll show. Not feeling confident! Hope all is well with everyone! Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

disneybelle25 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Familyready I'm afraid I can't help with the softcups or preseed hun but I've heard good things about them. dh and I are using conceive+ and that has good reviews.
> 
> 9babiesgone we can be 2ww buddies:flower: I know it drags doesn't it!!
> 
> Amy mmm subway, yum! Sometimes a break from the diet does us good:hugs:
> 
> mrsmm, got everything crossed for you! any news??
> 
> mavsprtynpink can't believe you are over 12 weeks already! Hope you and bump are doing well! I've got a little girl called Ava starting in my class, and had never thought about it but really like the name now!
> 
> Thanks Arlene, how are you holding up?? Tested yet??
> 
> sending big :hugs: to anyone I haven't mentioned!
> 
> AFM I'm off to work again today, got someone new to teaching starting and I've been asked to be her mentor so going in to help her out with her classroom. Going out for dinner tonight with some of the girls from work, definietely not good for my non existant diet!

Ill add you to my signature. I dont have any 2ww buddies!! yay!!! I hope it goes super quicker for us. 9 more days!


WendyJ said:


> Morning all! Im back for my daily catch up. Not much happening with me as usual, I lead such a boring life lol. Its work, home, dinner, housework, shower and bed. How exciting! Not. :sleep: I feel a lot calmer about things this month but I just know once ovulation occurs ill start acting like a possessed woman again lol. At least ive got a weekend with hubby to look forward too, he never really gets weekends off so it will be nice to be able to spend some proper time together. Not sure what we will do yet as dont have much spare cash and my car needs its m.o.t next month but im sure we will find something fun to do!
> 
> *Rachael* Hmm, I guess we will never know what worked for you! Lol. I guess your time must just have come :) I see from your thread your buying stuff already :haha: It makes it all the more real though, enjoy it! x
> 
> *Amy* Thats what my cat is doing! But he ALWAYS seems to be hungry and he makes me feel so bad when I dont give him anything. He gets two sachets of meat a day, some treats and biscuits are always sitting out for him but whenever I go into the kitchen he starts crying at me. Dont know how im gonna stop that. This is going to sound like a really silly question, but how are you going to use the preseed? We use conceive plus but we use it on him before bdancing if you know what I mean :blush: but ive heard a lot of ladies put it in themselves instead so not sure if I should start doing that. Im not sure I like the thought of squirting it inside me :haha: x
> 
> *Maia* I really want to try the softcups but im scared! :haha: Im not sure how easy it would be for me. I mean I take it we would bdance as usual but then once he pulled out I would have to try and put a soft cup in without letting any of his stuff fall out? I can just see it all going wrong for me haha. How long are your cycles usually? Maybe the mc has caused your cycle to be a little out of whack. Makes it so hard to know when to test. Still hoping for you though :flower: x
> 
> *Carly* Eight weeks will just fly in hun! Look how quick your trip has came around! You only have one more week till you have it :) Good luck for your final today! I think you have a fab attitude and thats exactly the way you should bring up your child x
> 
> *Shana* Oh I know how you feel! You get so excited when ovulation is happening and then once its done the days drag in lol. Will be so worth the wait if you get your BFP though x
> 
> *Brittany* Im the same, so sick of disappointment. Your best just trying to keep yourself distracted and not think one way or the other until its time to test. Fingers crossed though! :thumbup: x
> 
> *Naomi* When did you go back to work hun? Silly old me was thinking you would only go back today but obviously not! Hope you enjoy your meal out, dont worry about your diet, you are allowed a treat! I had a snicker yesterday :haha: x
> 
> *Adrienne* How are you keeping hun? Hope your getting plenty of rest and tlc :hugs: x
> 
> *Arlene* How you holding up? Are you going to test again soon? Hope youre well x
> 
> *Emma* Cant believe what time you were at work till! Good on Gav for helping out though. Will you have a new temp starting soon to help out? Hope so! X
> 
> *Lea* As always I miss your posts :hugs: x
> 
> To anyone I have missed I hope you are well and look forward to reading your catch up soon :flower: x

yep it goes so slow after ovulation. it will be worth it. and I have a great feeling about this one.



xarlenex said:


> Just popping on, on my phone to say I haven't tested, af due tomorrow, usually by the latest midday. If she doesn't show I'll test friday morning, but I'm pretty sure she'll show. Not feeling confident! Hope all is well with everyone! Xx

test test test!! I am fxed you getyour :bfp:


----------



## Pinky12

Well done Arlene for not testing. Only a few more days to go :hugs:

Thanks Wendypops. Yesterday was stupid, I was on at 7.30am and then got home just after 9pm. It was good as we got ahead with stiff but today has put me back again due to arguments between cleaners... Grr! Hope your ok. Your life isn't boring, its normal. That's all Gavin and I do at the minute :hugs:

To everyone else I hope your all ok, not going back on posts as I'm on my phone in the bath lol. 

Work has been manic as usual but I gave my temp a weeks notice last week and she hasn't turned up to do her last week with us which has screwed things up for me. We have had huge problems on site with contractors running over their schedule, cleaners threatening to shoot each other, things being stolen, floors sinking etc. The list is endless! I have left early today as I hadn't even eaten at 3pm and decided that pip and I needed to take priority as I was shattered! Anyway, I am hoping tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## familyready

Good Morning Ladies! I am spreading :dust: for all of you! I am feeling really good this morning! Staying positive and cleaning! Good luck to all the ladies who are testing in the next few days!


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, this is my 2nd earthquake in less than a year! Not use to this type of weather here at all, and now a pending Hurricane.... Friends on BnB felt the quake in Toronto and as far down as S. Carolina. I am holding out to test tomorrow morning before we fly out for vacay/DW's bday! FXD!

Naomi, GL!!! with dinner and diet tonite, you can always "restart" your diet tomorrow, or use tonite as a cheat day.... :haha:

Wendy, YAY! for a weekend with your DH! I hope you two thoroughly enjoy each other. Yes, after he is out, insert the softcup. I always tell ladies to do a dry run in advance so you can get it positioned quicker, they are suuuuper easy. There are quite a few women on here that use them with their DH. (Thread called SOFTCUPS) Before my M/C my cycles were 28-30days. I am leaning towards the MC causing a whacky cycle, FF seems to agree as it changed my date.... No AF though so either way I am waiting....

ARLENE, FXD! and hoping :af: doesn't show!

EMMA, that temp has been a PAIN!!! GL, I hope tomorrow proves to be a better day as well.

BRITTANY, Thanks!! PMA is definitely needed in here! (Read my post to WENDY about softcups.)

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks Maia, I keep of saying tomorrow will be a better day lol

Loving the positivity familyready! That's what I like to see on this thread x


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone :hi:
Hope you are all doing well. I love the PMA on this thread lately, it's putting me in a good mood.

Maia and Arlene hoping that the witch stays away :af: and hope that we get some good BFP news real soon.

9babies sounds like things are looking good for you too. I know the tww stinks but hopefully you'll have good news for us too at the end of it. Good luck!

Wendy have fun this weekend. And I know how you feel about the softcups. I'm such a baby about using stuff like that. For some reason I think if I put it in there it will get lost and I won't be able to get it out. :rofl:

Carly almost time to go see you're family. I know you must be so excited. I'm sure your family can't wait to see you and discuss all things baby.

Emma sorry you had so much trouble with that temp. Even in her absence she's still causing you problems. I hope things calm down at work for you soon. You and your little bean derserve a much needed break.

Naomi enjoy your dinner tonight and as Maia said you can always go back to the diet tomorrow.

Rachael hope you and your little bean are doing well.

And to all the other ladies out there I hope you are all having a good day.

AFM had my post op today and the doctor was very pleased with the way everything is going. She said that with the combination of having the surgery and losing weight I have a very good chance of conceiving naturally. (oh I lost another 3lbs this week bringing my total weight loss to 11lbs since August 1st) So the plan going forward is to try to do this the natural way for the rest of the year and if no BFP by the new year I'll give her a call and decide where we want to go from thre. Needless to say I was very happy to hear this news, and I'm ready to get down to "business". I see a lot of :sex: in my future, but unfortunately I have to wait until September to start as I am still healing "down there".:growlmad: Plus the surgery brought on an early period so I have no idea where I am in my cycle.:shrug: Well that's all that's going on with me. Just watching the hurricane as it has the possibility of hitting here on Sunday (the day I go back to work). I hope it passes us by but I don't think we'll be that lucky, but it's still early. Take care ladies and I'll be checking in.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies!! Not much going on with me today. I took my final so my class is now complete. I pretty much could have gotten a D on the final and still passed the class with an A so I am not that worried. And then my next class starts on Sunday, so atleast I have a couple days off. I hope this week continues to fly by because I will be that much closer to leaving for IL. I will spend most of next week packing. It will take a lot longer because I will be trying to find clothes to hide my little bump. A close friend is having his birthday at a bar and I have known him since highschool so I kind of HAVE to go but I dont want to be like the pregnant girl at the bar lol. So this will be the first time I am not happy to pack. Usually I love packing, its very relaxing for me for some reason. But I hope all you ladies are doing well. 

MrsMM-Thank you for sharing your feelings about adoption with me. I can only imagine the pain you and your wife are going through on top of spending a lot of money. But I am sure god will grant you with a beautiful child, just be patient and dont ever give up.

Amy-Adrian BETTER back off. I am ready to pounce!! If that kiss was real I am going to lose it. I hope it is either Adrian dreaming or they are trying to trick us using old footage of the show. So I guess we will have to wait and see. Monday cant come soon enough!!!

Wendy- Your life is more exciting than mine. Atleast you have work to keep you occupied during the day. I hope you enjoy your time with your hubby!! And also thank you for the compliment.

Arlene- My fingers are crossed for a BFP on Friday!! Please keep us posted!!

FamilyReady- BabyDust to you as well!!!

Shana- TWW is horrible. I think waiting for anything stinks. I have been waiting to go to IL and it just cant come soon enough!! One more week from Friday!! 

Disneybelle- Ava is a very pretty name, however a friend from highschool named her daughter that so I just cant use the name lol. I cant believe I am 12 weeks either. Me and bean have a 15 week checkup and I just hope everything goes well. We dont get another scan till 20 weeks so its hard since I havent had one since 6 weeks to really know if everything is ok. Have fun going to dinner with your girlfriends. I miss going out with my friends after work. So what do you teach exactly??

I am sure I will be back later to check in again!! Have wonderful night ladies!!


----------



## MrsMM24

BUSTER, AWESOME news! :happydance: I too see plenty of BDg in your future. Yes, be careful this weekend, as it is going to be tell-tale as to what touches where on this east coast.... be safe.

CARLY, no problem sharing and thank you for your well wishes. So glad that your class is over and happy that you did so well. Take some time and relax now and prepare for Chi-Town in a week!! :)


----------



## xarlenex

Carly thats great that you done the final! :) I hate packing :dohh: I get soo stressed about making sure everythings there for Kyle that I forget half my own stuff :lol:

Adrienne its great to hear your recovering well and well done on your weightloss!

mrsmm I really hope theres been no more terrible weather. Good luck testing today! Fx'd for you :D

Naomi I hope you had a nice dinner out with friends! Love those little nights out :)

Wendy thats great yous have a weekend off together, my OH is booked for the next 3 weekends :dohh: I'm holding up well..had another few things on my mind to keep me distracted so i'm sticking with original plan, i'll test tomorrow if she doesnt show today.

Emma you just dont get things easy! Cleaners threatening to shot each other?! Glad you put you and pip first, hope things are easier tomorrow! :)

I didnt test this morning! Af isn't here, checked cervix and nothing..Just hope it keeps up! I'm still very doubtful though. 
So I found out my previous manager at work so sadly passed away :( Only 44 and full of life, we've no idea how it happened yet. I had a day off work yesterday but someone called to let me know but I think facing work today will be horrible. 95% of my department look upon him as family and were devastated when he had to leave before, so this will most definately hit everyone hard. Anyway, I best get a move on. I'll let yous know if AF shows!


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning ladies!

Ooo *arlene*, how exciting!!! I've got everything crossed that the witch stays away for you!! So sorry to hear about your former manager, that is awful and so young, must have been a horrible shock, good luck at work today hun :hugs:

*Carly* I teach Reception who are 4-5 years old, very tiring but great fun I have to say, looking forward to starting back in a couple of weeks! I hope you have a lovely time and can understand the whole packing issue!! Ah understand about the name, dh and I LOVE the names chole, katie and isabelle and within the last year they have all been taken!

*Adrienne* that is FANTASTIC news! I'm so pleased for you:flower: and well done on the weight loss:happydance: I wish I had the self control to diet and exercise!:dohh:

*Maia* got everything crossed that this is your month hun!!

*Familyready* I am loving the PMA and trying to join you in feeling positive, although the 2ww is starting to drag me down, how sad that I am even dreaming of it all now!!

*9babiesgone* How you holding up hun? I'm even dreaming about my 2ww now which is rather depressing! couldn't work out how many dpo I was when I woke up this morning!!

*Wendy* How are you hun??

AFM well the meal out nwas a great giggle and I did have a few drinks to unwind, not many though. Dh is out tonight so ice relaxing night in on my own which will be lovely! Our SMEP plan came to an end last night and I have to say I need a break from :sex: now :rofl: It is rather intense but is good fun and will be doing it again next month if af arrives in September. Everyone keeps saying "o just relax, if you relax it will just happen" er easier said than done thank you!


----------



## Tweak0605

Naomi & Shana - good luck with your TWW!!!

Wendy - We feed our cats a little wet food at 10 p.m. or so, and she still scratches at 2 a.m. cause she's hungry. She now has her own "bed" in the 2nd bedroom - an old recliner chair that she sleeps on. She knows she goes in there now. I'm gonna put the Preseed inside me. It comes in like a syringe type applicator, so I can easily put it inside.I think I am gonna try and find Softcups around here. Can't hurt anyways.

Emma - glad you left early from work, you need your rest!

Brittany - what a great PMA you have! Love it!

Maia - Yeah, I never want to feel another earthquake. We have the hurricane coming far up to us as well. Here's to hoping it dies down a bit. We're putting DH's motorcycle in the warehouse at work, so it can stay safe. FX'd for you!

Adrienne - Congrats on your weight loss! And glad your recovery is going well! We're eyeing the hurricane as well, hoping it dies down a bit and doesn't hit as a Cat 1 like they're saying. I think it will die down, but it could still be bad. Stay safe!

Carly - YES! I agree! I saw the previews and was like OMG NO! I don't think Ricky and Amy will break up though. 

Arlene - sorry about your manager, how sad :( I've got my fingers crossed for you! Hope AF stays away!


Well, I have my doctor appt today. Hoping they'll agree, and send me for blood tests. Also, hoping they give me a scan of my ovaries, to make sure there's no cysts or anything. I'm hoping for CD21 bloods, as that'll tell me if I've ovulated or not. But, I guess we'll see. Not sure how hard it's gonna be in the waiting room either. Hopefully there won't be too many pregnant people.


----------



## WendyJ

Well, as usual I dont have much to report. My CBFM asked me for my 1st stick this morning so looks like im now on the road to ovulation! Another plus point is my family & friends are starting to notice my weight loss! :happydance: Lost 9lbs now and I love it when people say are you losing weight? it motivates me to keep going! Anyway on to you ladies:

*Arlene* Well done for not testing hun, thats fab! Glad to hear the wicked witch hasnt made an appearance yet, hopefully shell stay away! So sorry to hear about your old manager, so many people seem to die young nowadays :( x

*Shana* Thats almost one week of your tww by so wont be long now hun! X

*Emma* Thats crazy hours hun. No one should have to do them let alone a pregnant lady! But I know the pennies will come in handy for you. I am so chuffed to see you put yourself and pip first yesterday, thats what you need to do. You know your own limits, when youre tired just rest up. I did laugh at your status last night, I was watching Judge Judy at the same time you put that up :haha: x

*Brittany* Loving your positivity hun! Hope you managed to get all your cleaning done x

*Maia* I cant believe the weather you get over there. I love watching earthquakes and hurricanes etc on the tv but I cant imagine ever actually being there when one takes place! You keep yourself safe :hugs:. Hmm I may just give softcups a go then. They are quite expensive here so I was just scared of buying them and not using them right lol. Thanks for the info though. Still no sign of AF or a BFP? x

*Adrienne* Thats exactly how I feel about softcups! Haha. Hence why ive never used a tampax in my life, was always scared it would disappear up there! :haha: Thats fab your post op went well, I really feel like this could make a big difference for you ttc and the weight loss is fantastic! Your beating me at it lol. Im sure if I exercised and didnt just diet alone I would do better but I never seem to find the time at the mo x

*Carly* Yey for completing your class! Well done hun. Oh I love packing but I always want to take too much stuff. I never wear half of what I take but I still go over board! Lol x

*Naomi* Im doing good thanks hun, I really seem to be enjoying my life at the moment, no idea why cause nothings changed but I feel happy! lol. Glad you enjoyed your meal, its good to unwind every now and then. No wonder you need a break, the SMEP is hard work! We are going to do the same as last month. Every two days starting now then both peak days and day after. Then I will be knackered too lol. I hate it when people say just relax and dont think about it, if I didnt think about it I wouldnt bdance at the right time and it wouldnt happen! :haha: x

*Amy* Hmm my stuff doesn't come with a syringe. Might look into that. Hubby doesn't like it though when it's too wet in there so i'll have to convince him! Good luck at the doctors hun, hope it goes well :flower: x


----------



## familyready

Well I am about to join you in the 2WW! I am :af:!But I am trying to change how I think prior to testing or AF coming. Because it is starting to bring my hubby down, little did I realize for a long time that he was just as sad that it was negative as he was! So we talked and this is my improvement! Sorry long response! But the 2WW is always the hardest, I try not to notice every little difference in my body! But I am having good vibes this month! Hoping & Praying that this is my month and all your lovely ladies month!:witch: can stay away & a :bfp: can come right along! Good luck when ya all :test: hope you all caught a :spermy:!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU!!!:dust:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

MrsMM- I can't wait for my trip!! I loved that you called it Chi-Town, made me smile and remember why I love it sooo much!! 

Arlene-I hope the evil witch stays away! I also am sorry to hear about your manager, its a true shame, I hope work will be alright and everyone can lean on one another for support during this sad time. I also think I will be the same way with packing when bean comes along especially at the holidays. Because it will be decent weather where we live but like the frozen tundra in Chicago.

Naomi- Names are a tricky thing. But you will find the perfect name, it just takes time. We didn't decide on Kensi until about a month before BFP, now with our boys name we have had that since the first Transformers movie came out. So that was A LONG time ago. Now as for people who tell you to relax, it is easier said than done. BUT I think what worked for me after we had tried for quite some time was not relaxing but focusing on something else. I started to scrapbook and organize photos. So find something that will help take your mind off getting pregnant because thats what worked for me, not sooo much relaxing about it, because you never can really relax till you see your bean on the screen, and to be honest I will be 13 weeks on Monday and I still have a hard time relaxing. 

Amy- I hope they dont break up. I will be very dissapointed in the show if they break up over one kiss. Now if things go farther than a kiss, I can see them breaking up but I really hope the show doesn't go in that direction. I want to wish you good luck at the doctors and remember you are in control of what happens not them, so if you want something done a certain way you need to tell them. I have worked in healthcare for years and seen sooo many people forget they are in charge of their bodies NOT their doctor. And dont worry about seeing pregnant women, because you will be one of those ladies soon enough!

Wendy- Awesome on the weight loss!! Keep it going girl!! 9lbs is amazing, you should be very proud of yourself. I also tend to overpack. I am sure I really will this trip because my mom and sister will be in the process of packing and moving and so they wont have everyone easily accesible if I do forget something. And well my MIL she never has anything I need lol.

Well ladies only one week and one day till I leave for my trip. I know Chicago doesn't sound like much of a vacation but its more about coming home for me. Especially now that I have a little bump. My husband really noticed it yesterday and then he kept touching me lol. I hope you all have good days!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi I hope the smep works for yous :)

Amy hope it went well today and your doctor gives you what you want.

Wendy :happydance: for the weightloss! I could be doing with losing a few lbs..just no motivation! 

Familyready I hope your 2ww goes quickly and it doesn't get to you and hubby too much :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Carly I cant believe how far along you are already! And a bump!? You'll have to post a pic! 

As for me.. still no af!! :happydance: Although I must admit i'm feeling NOTHING now so dont think this is it for me, reckon she's just going to keep me waiting!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Arlene I am not ready to post a pic of my bump yet. I know thats selfish but I just am not ready. I think once I see the doctor at our 15 week check up and I am told everything looks good I will be ready. I still am having a hard time shaking the feeling something is going to go wrong. I know I am always supposed to think positive and 90% of the time I do, but that 10% of the time a little part of me goes how can I be this lucky, how could nothing have gone wrong? I read so many sad stories, and know so many people where things went wrong, I guess I just cant believe my first pregnancy is going so well. I was thinking I would bring my feelings up to my doctor when I see him in a few weeks. I dont want to go on like any medication or anything just wondering what his thoughts are, or if he thinks I should see someone, or if my feelings are normal and 100% legitimate feelings.


----------



## disneybelle25

Arlene when are you going to test hun??


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Carly, Chicago sounds like a great trip to me :haha: but I would be coming all the way from England! Bless your little bump, its lovely to have. I know what you mean about thinking something was wrong as I was a bag of nerves until my 12 week scan. Not long to wait until your appointment and I am sire things will be perfect :hugs: hope you enjoy your time back home if I don't get chance to post before then.

Familyready (sorry not caught your name yet), I have my fingers crossed for you. It is hard for our lovely men too but they always try to hide it bless them. Hope the new 2 weeks go quickly for you :hugs:

Wendypops, I know the hours on Tuesday did do me on a bit. I haven't even looked at how many hours I have done this week yet! The work needs to het done and as long as I am able to I will work and do it. It made me chuckle that he had choice of whatever he wanted on tv and it ended up being judge Judy, it is funny how blunt she is! Well done on the weight loss that's amazing! Hopefully ovulation will come soon enough for you :hugs:

Amy, hope your doctors appointment has gone well and you get the answers you are looking for. Hopefully they will see about your losses and think its best to look over things. Let us know what they say :hugs:

Naomi, its lovely to hear you had a good night last night and relaxed. I know what you mean about having a break from :sex: it got like that for us at one point as I was being like Monica from friends :haha: I got fed up of people telling me to relaxed as I felt I was relaxed about it but had a plan in place to try and make it work. Just because I had a plan doesnt mean I was stressing! Anyways, its lovely to see you in high spirits and I hope you have a lovely night in x

Arlene, sorry to hear about your manager. It's awful how some people can be taken so young. I really hope that the nasty :witch: status away for you :hugs: I have a good feeling about this month! Yes the cleaners did go a bit nuts yesterday but they have been reined back in today. Things are still going wrong but there is nothing I can do so I am not stressing! 

Adrienne, so glad you are doing well and healing. I hope you don't get any problems with the weather hitting you and i hope you will take it easy when going back to work. :hugs:

Rachel, how are you feeling hun? Hope your ok x

I hope everyone in the 2ww is holding up well! I have my fingers crossed for you all :hugs:

Well work is crazy as normal but I'm not letting it bother me. It just seems that people only ever come to me with problems! Only a week until the students are back anyway so we will see if everything is finished and ready on time!
Other than work there isn't really much going on with me as I am there alk the time. I have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks where we will find out what pip is and I feel pip moving about like a butterfly from time to time. Can't wait for the first proper kick! Anyways I am off to have cuddles with Gavin as he has been an absolute star recently. He came and helped me at work for 3 hours the other night and has been making tea each night as well so I can rest when I get in.

Hope you all have a lovely night x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - Awesome job on the weight loss! And yay for the CBFM asking for a stick!

Brittany - yay for a TWW! Seems like EVERYONE is in a TWW here! Good luck!

Arlene - good luck!! when are you gonna test??

Emma - how awesome you've felt Pip moving! Can't believe you're 18 weeks and a lil sweet potato now!


AFM - I'm gonna write more in my journal about it, but appt went well. I'm getting 4 different blood tests done, which she said they typically do after the 3rd miscarriage. Sorry, I'm not going through another one if there is something wrong. So, I guess we'll see what happens. She said she doesnt think anything will come back wrong.


----------



## xarlenex

Thats okay Carly I understand!

Emma I cant believe your nearly 20 weeks! Whats your gut feeling about pip? Oh and give it a few weeks and LO will have their foot lodged in your ribcage :dohh:

Amy glad your doctor is doing what you wanted :)

I dont think i'm going to test. Plan was to test tomorrow but gut feeling is that she'll appear shortly..I guess I'll just see how I feel in the morning. Early night for me tonight!


----------



## Rachael1981

Arlene, I didn't feel any different :winkwink:

I'm doing ok ladies, just tired a lot mainly and things have been a bit hectic over the last couple of weeks. I am feeling a bit nauseous here and there but nothing major yet. My main symptom is slightly sore bb's :haha:


----------



## familyready

Ok ladies I have a question that might be a little TMI. To all of you pregnant ladies or ladies who have experienced pregnancy at one point. Did your vaginal walls ever feel tighter? When I was checking my cervix today it felt a little tighter down there! Sorry if it is TMI, just curious!


----------



## xarlenex

Familyready I certainly didnt notice that with my son, sorry.

I tested last night before bed,thinking if I am I would want to know, bfn! AF still isn't here though which can only be a good sign? Although I still feel shes coming x


----------



## xarlenex

Hows your new job going rachael?


----------



## Rachael1981

I was tender down there when I got my BFP but I wouldn't say tight :shrug:

Arlene, I don't start until September 12th :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Hello Lovelys

Sorry I havent been around stupid dongle I had to use and Broadband only going in today. At work I cant even see the journals I want lol..... as long as I dont get obsessed with this site again all should be good. 

Any news? Any more BFP's?

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone else getting hot flashes. I am 6dpo, and getting a ton of them. alogn with dizziness, cramping, bloating, boobs have gotten a tad bigger, backache, twinges.

I dont know sounding good so far. and having a ton of cm, creamy cm.

? does it sound promising?


----------



## disneybelle25

9babiesgone I'm getting twinges, slightly sore bbs and feel very odd this afternoon, got a slight headache that I can't seem to get rid of and feeling a bit sick with it. no cm though. trying so hard with the pma just cant seem to be excited about it:nope: trying hard but i just want to be pregnant!


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too!! just dont give up. we are still not even done with our 2ww!! so we got only 7 days left!! think positive you can do this!!

:hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Shona good to see you back. Hope your doing well? Rachael got her BFP but thats all! :)

Naomi and 9babies yous havent got long left now, good luck :)

AF is still not here! But I dont know whats going on. No cramps heaving feelings nothing. Was quite dry yesterday and now I have tons of cm, tmi sorry! Hope I know one way or another soon.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## familyready

hey all! So I am a day ahead of my ticker, but I have had the worst pressure and cramps in my lower abdomen, I know it is to soon for implantation, but I am not sure what it is, it almost feels like AF is coming way to early! Not sure what to think!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope all is well with everyone. Sorry I haven't been on much just preparing for the hurricane. The good news is they cancelled my flight for Sunday, the bad news is that who knows how bad the damage is going to be and when the airport will be operational again. The storm is not suppose to hit here until Sunday, but I think it's going to hit the Maryland and Virginia area sometime on Saturday.

Maia I know that the storm is heading your way. I hope you and your family are safe. Take care.

Amy I know the storm will be heading up your way too. Be safe as well.

Arlene sorry about the BFN but the good news is that af still hasn't come so you're still in it. Good Luck!!

Emma hope you get a good rest this weekend. You of all people deserve it.

Shona good to hear from you hope all is well.

Wendy hope you are enjoying your weekend.

Naomi and 9babies good luck your tww is almost over hang in there guys.

Carly I can't belive you are so far along already. I'm sure you're starting to get a nice litltle bump now.

Rachael hope you are taking it easy before you start your new job.

And to everyone else I hope you have a great weekend. I'll try and check in but I don't know if we'll have power becasue of the storm. Take care ladies.


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) How are you all? 
Just wondering if this is the place for me...

I am married to the love of my life :) And we have two beautiful children together. Layla is almost 2 1/2 and Dustin in almost 7 months now. 
We werent meant to be TTC till december but my mirena fell out two nights ago and instead of replacing it for a fwe months we thought about it and said ehhhh bugger it;.... Lets just see what happens :) 
So here we go again :) hehehehehehehe 

Hope your all welll :) xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, sorry for the post just being about me but feel only you guys will understand how I am feeling.

I woke up this morning in agony with my back. All down one side is killing me to the point I am sat at my desk in tears. I have had pains in my stomach but I think that is only because of the intense pain in my back. I am so upset and worried because today is 1 year since I lost my first little one. 

I know its only back pain but all I can take for it is paracetamol which isnt helping and I cant even sit still at my desk I am in that much pain. I am so annoyed with myself as I am sure this is as a result of doing stuff last night that other people should of done. I have to be in work until at least 12 as I am covering someones shift all weekend and dont even get a day to rest myself.

Sorry for the selfish post about myself but I dont know what to do or who to turn to


----------



## disneybelle25

O Emma, I'm so sorry your feeling so poorly and dont be silly about posting just about you, this is what we are here for!
Having not been pregnant I can't really offer advice apart from if you are worried go get yourself checked out and put yourself first!! I can understand that you are covering for someone else but you and Pip are more important and if you are ill you should be at home, is there anyone you can call or tell that you are not well??
I wonder if back ache is all part of pregnancy and I know my cousin is suffering from terrible pelvic and leg pains and she is only about 4 weeks behind you so maybe its your body having to make room and stretch out? Dont worry yourself (although I can understand you would) hun :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Emma purely because you said you are having stomach pains then maybe you should get home and relax to make sure they don't continue. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

mummytobe welcome! :wave: I hope your ttc journey is quick :hugs:

Adrienne I hope you and your family manage to stay safe during the hurricane :hugs:

Okay so now i'm getting impatient :hissy: Since ttc i've had 29 day cycles except one which was 30 days, which I don't take for granted! :witch: to the test last night and went to the cinema :lol: and she never showed. OH has it in his head that I just must be pregnant, especially since i've been so tired lately, but with the bfns i'm really not convinced. Anyway, OH is away climbing ben nevis and i'm taking my boy to a fair day so I best get a move on :) hope everyones well and our members affected by the hurricane are safe :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Arlene that sounds very confusing but maybe you are pregnant it will just take a while to get your bfp, I remember Lea on here saying that her bfp didn't arrive for ages when she was pregnant. So fingers crossed hun.
Have you gone home yet Emma?
Mummytobe, wecome hun!!

Well 6 days to go guys, had a pulling sensation behind my belly button last night and getting quite a few twinges in my lower abdomen...dh is pretty confident and I am getting a little bit excited but not getting my hopes up too much!


----------



## familyready

Pinky12! I hope that your pain goes away. I am not pregnant, nor have made it at as far as you! But I have read so many books and they all say that pain comes from your body expanding, but if you are concerned I would suggest getting it checked! And don't ever feel bad for being selfish! I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies, sorry its been awhile since ive posted here, been trying to keep myself positive and busy. Ive decorated my bedroom, been working out alot iam loving the buzz iam getting from it. Iam currently in my 2ww!!!! am 7dpo now and having strange sensations in my tummy all the time i cant even discribe what it feels like, also( TMI ALERT) am sooo wet down there today, i keep having to go to the toilet because an having wee gushes but its just watery, when i "checked" cm i got alot of thick creamy lotion looking stuff. I have no idea if this is good or not. Last night i was so convinced my af was about to arrive i had cramps that i has to take paracetamol for :wacko: so not a clue whats going on

Sorry i havent done individual messages i havent had time to read through properly.

Hope your all keeping well ladies big hugs and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks for the support ladies

Arlene, you are definitely being teased! Hope you get answers soon x

Naomi, fingers crossed for you this month.

Well my back has eased a little but not much. I know they say back pain is normal but it os rhe same back pain I had a few years ago when I was in a car accident. I managed to speak to a midwife who told me to call nhs direct. I spoke with them and they were concerned and told me to call my emergency doctor. I called them and they wanted to see me so made an appointment with them. 

They have said that I am to take co-codamol for the next 2 days and see of it goes away basically. There is blood in my urine but he never said anymore about that. I am now at home trying to stop worrying. Some of the pain I am getting is in my tummy and although I am not bleeding it still worries me there is something wrong as he didn't even check over the baby. I suppose only time will tell.

I hope all the ladies effected my the hurricanes are safe and well. Keep yourselves safe x x


----------



## xarlenex

Emma I certianly wouldn't be happy with that. I'd call back the midwife and tell her. I'm sure she'd want the baby checked out x


----------



## 9babiesgone

emma I hope you feel better and fast, and of course we understand. that sounds awful. I hope your midwife helps you out!! :hugs:


and disney, how ar eyou? this 2ww is killing me.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies I will do a proper post later but I just wanted to let emma know that my girlfriend went through similiar back pain with her first child and her doctor recommended a back band support thing. She said it helped ease the pain and she could get through day to day activities. She had a high risk pregnancy so she was agaisnt taking any kinds of medications. She also was told to do some back exercises which helped ease the pain a bit, and a warm compress, not HOT but warm. So I hope that helps a little, and I hope you feel better, get some rest.


----------



## Pinky12

Thank you again for all your lovely comments and thoughts. I feel a bit better after resting today but my back is still killing me. I am still concerned but its not like it was last time so I am putting off going to see someone else for the time being. I have still not taken the co-codamol as I have concerns over it. I may just make an appointment with the midwife this week as speak with her. 

Thank you again ladies, you are great friends x


----------



## xarlenex

https://www.specialdayscakes.co.uk/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=241

https://www.specialdayscakes.co.uk/brigadoon-p-83.html

https://www.specialdayscakes.co.uk/sugar-orchids-p-103.html

https://www.specialdayscakes.co.uk/sugar-thistle-harris-p-113.html

How pretty are these! I cant wait to be proper wedding planning! :happydance:

Emma glad your resting now :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Look at this!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toogoodtoeat/5307402075/in/set-72157623203726084

How unique..Can you tell Im stuck in on my own now..:dohh:


----------



## Pinky12

Wow them cakes are amazing Arlene. Boo to you being in on your own. I loved planning my wedding, there so many different things to choose from!

Well I have been awake for a few hours now as I can't get comfy. Gavin isn't best pleased as I woke him up! Going to try and make him breakfast and see if that cheers him up


----------



## disneybelle25

took a frer last night :bfn: maybe it was too early??


----------



## WendyJ

Wowza i've got a lot to catch up on lol. Hope everyone's well. I've had a busy weekend, been a few family birthdays so been out and about visiting people. Nothing much exciting happening though. Still got a week to go till ovulation so just plodding along.

I ended up telling my sis I got her Evanescence Tickets for her xmas. I can't hold my own water! But she got all excited and kept asking what i'd got her so I gave in. She was in tears she was so happy! I got the biggest hugs ever. It's been her favourite band since she was a kid and she litterally sees the singer as her idol so she can't believe she's going to see them live. It was really nice! Can't wait to take her now. It's not till November but i'm sure it will come around quick.

Anyway on to you girls:

*Brittany* Yey for the tww! I know what you mean hun. Our emotions take such a tumble with trying to conceive that we sometimes don't realise our hubby's are going through the exact same feelings. Fingers crossed it will happen for you both soon :flower: x

*Carly* I think your feelings are completely normal. I guarantee I will be the exact same as you and will worry right through my pregnancy that something will go wrong but as long as you try and remain positive and happy throughout all is good :hugs: x

*Arlene* Ooh still no AF? How exciting!! I so hope you're just getting a late BFP :flower: I love love love the fourth cake pic you posted! Wish i'd saw that when I was getting married :haha: Saying that, it is so expensive. I had a nice plain three tier cake with a me to you ornament on top. I'll post a pic for you to see x

*Emma* Oh not long till your scan now! I so can't wait to find out what your having but I still think a girl! We shall see. Aww hun, I hate to think of you in so much pain :( I have heard a lot of good things about the back support too so maybe it's worth giving one a go? Hope you're feeling a bit better now :hugs: x

*Amy* That's fab your doctor is going to run some tests for you. I hope nothing does come back like she said, I think it would really put your mind at ease. Keep us posted! x

*Rachael* So glad to hear eveything is going well hun, you make sure your getting plenty of rest before you start your new job :flower: x

*Shona* So lovely to hear from you hun! I see your in your tww, good luck for this month hun! Hope everythings going well with you x

*Shana* Some nice symptoms there, fingers crossed hun x

*Adrienne* I've been reading up on the hurricane, it sounds so scary hun. Really hope it hasn't gotten anywhere near you and what a relief your flight was cancelled :hugs: x

*Mandy* Welcome to the thread hun, it's lovely to have you with us :flower: I'm in total agreement, what's the point of getting a replacement for only a couple of months! Whereabouts are you in your cycle now? x

*Naomi* I think it is just a bit too early hun, fingers crossed when you next test :flower: x

*Nicky* Nice to hear from you again hun, ooh another lady in the tww! Good luck! I so know about the buzz from working out. I weighed myself this morning and that's now 10lbs i've lost, it just makes me want to keep going! x

*Maia* Hope you're enjoying your trip away :flower: x

Well I best get on, i'm still not out my pjs! oops! Finding it hard to find motivation today but got lots to do around the house. Hope all you ladies in America are staying safe, I hate seeing the damage the hurricane is doing :( x


----------



## WendyJ

This was my cake Arlene :)


----------



## Pinky12

Hopefully it was too early Naomi x


----------



## 9babiesgone

got really bad backache today. I Hope this is it. I caved and tested, but of course an :bfn: way too early. so I am promising myself not to test till 11 dpo.


----------



## Tweak0605

mummytobe - welcome! :flower: Good luck to you!

Emma - I'm soo sorry about the pains. I hope they're feeling better, and I would've definitely asked for a scan to see the baby. Sorry about not being able to sleep - hope you get some rest today. 

Arlene - hope AF is staying away, and you got that BFP! Those cakes are gorgeous!! I absolutely loved planning my wedding! Every little aspect, and I did it so far in advance that I never really needed to stress over anything. 

Naomi - good signs so far! :dust:

Nicky - you sound like you have some good symptoms as well!! FXed and :dust: for you!

Adrienne - hope you're safe. I just read over 500,000 people in CT without power! 

Maia - hope you're enjoying your vacation - hope the hurricane didn't hit you too bad at home. 

Wendy - don't worry I can't hold a secret either :haha: I always want to tell and see what their reaction will be! Glad you had a good weekend; I've got a week and half, or so, till ovulation. Just trying to keep busy.

AFM - well woke up to lots of rain this morning. There's been a couple of big wind gusts but the worst of it is supposed to happen, for us, between noon and 9 p.m. - It's 10 a.m. here now. 500,000 without power in Connecticut, I know a lot in Rhode Island & Massachusetts as well. Last I heard, New Hampshire had about 10,000 without power? This is when I HATE working in the electrical industry, since we sell generator supplies. The days following a storm are super super busy, since everyone wants to get their power back. I filled our bathtub in case we lose power, and everything is charging (laptops, phones). But I'm hoping since we haven't lost power much here before, we wont this time.


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy your cake was beautiful! :) Thats lovely that you've managed to get her a present that means so much to her. 

Naomi try holding out testing hun, 8dpo is very early :hugs:

Emma I hope Gavin forgave you after a yummy breakfast! :)

9babies fx'd for you!

Amy I hope it doesnt get too bad where you are :hugs:

As for me, cd33 still no AF, haven't tested again, the dissappointment is too much, and to help matters they've asked me to sort the baby event aisle tomorrow in work..Joys :dohh: I'm watching psychic detectives, anyone else seen it? Its fascinating, I just wish police in the UK were more open to different methods!

Anyway hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

good luck with everyone testing, I will be testing 11dpo if they come on time. 
Thanks for all the kind words, Emma hope your ok :hugs:

I will reply properly tomorrow, since we are sharing cakes heres mine :)
cant do the close up one file too big

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 122.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantingagirl

oh managed to crop it think this might work you will get the idea even if some of it cut out
 



Attached Files:







Picture 118.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xarlenex

Shona thats a beautiful cake too! Think i'll have to sit OH down and get him to pick his tartan so I know what colour scheme we'll be having! 

Warning..major selfish moan here... So I was considering testing this morning, (tmi..) took my little sample and checked cervix, got some browny/red blood. I cannot handle telling OH again! I wasn't telling him my period was late incase he got his hopes up, but he noticed himself and last night was holding my tummy and saying names.. he was so happy. I don't want to hurt him again :nope:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. I'm good apart from being shattered, again my cat decided to wake me up at 4.20am!! Grr. Well i'm still low on my CBFM even though i'm CD13. That's surprised me as i'm always high on day 12or 13. I must either be going to ovulate late (great! I ovulate late as it is!) or i'm not going to get many highs this month. Time will tell I guess! 

*Shana* Hope the backache has gone. Sorry about the BFN but you're right, it is early x

*Amy* Hope the storms haven't come to much with you and that you still have power. We had a wee mini storm here with thunder on Saturday, the rain was bouncing of the ground but it didn't last long thank god. I know it's hard trying to take your mind of ovulating until its time! I hate long cycles x

*Arlene* Aww hun, I know it totally sucks. Every month my hubby gets his hopes up and it's so hard breaking it to him when the witch arrives. Hopefully the blood wont amount to much. I have seen that programme before and loved it, didn't know it was back on though, must try and watch it again x

*Shona* That's a lovely cake hun! I'm always scared the ones with the pillars will fall down though :haha: Good luck for testing time! x

Well best get back to work, talk later :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - lol one of my cats decided to wake me up at about 4:30 or 5. Yup, I'm pretty tired too. Hope you get a high soon!

Arlene - sorry about the blood :( Hope it won't be much :hugs:


Well, the storms rolled through us and didn't do much damage where I live. But where I went to school in Vermont, they're under water. If you go to my journal, I posted a picture, and some video of the waters. It's incredibly devastating. My best friend had to leave her apartment and go to her parents house with her boyfriend, cause the waters were getting too high in the river by her. Roads are washed out, historic covered bridges gone. I posted a video on my FB of a historic covered bridge from 1760 that was wiped away. There's a couple more in the state that are just like that. It's really saddening. 

Off to work - we're prob be busy with all the people wanting generator stuff if there power is still out. Thankfully, we didn't lose it at all. Just a flicker twice and that's it.


----------



## xarlenex

Its in full flow now :( sorry ladies at work will reply properly lately x


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies!

Amy- I have just looked at your pics and they are awful! I am glad you are safe though :hugs: I have decided to leave it until I can get a midwives appointment and speak to her about it all. Hopefully she will listen to the heart beat then so all will be ok. I think I have something majorly wrong with my back as it has been going for weeks now. Hopefully she will give me a better answer than the doctor has so far!

Wendypops- Make sure you get some rest when you get home. My cats get locked in the living room/ kitchen at night. They can gain access to food, cat littler and sleeping areas and thats it as they have a habit of sleeping on my chest, round my head or at my feet. At night all you have to say to them is bedtime and they jump off the bed and go into the living room lol. The only time they are allowed to sleep with me is if one of them is poorly or Gavin is away. Glad I am not the only one working on a bank holiday!

Arlene- Aw bless, I had a little cry for you before. :cry: Its not nice when the oh's get their hopes up. I think its more devastating then yourself getting your hopes up.So sorry to hear that horrible little cow has teased you so much :hugs: Are you still doing the opks? If so roughly what day do you get a positive? 

Shona- Your cake was lovely!! I am better now but still not great and quite emotional. I just have to be careful of my back! 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs: Not long left for you ladies in the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you all :hugs:

Well I am a bit fed up as we have had cleaners on site for the past 2 weeks and they have been doing an awful job!! I cleaned a shower cubicle this morning to prove a point of how disgusting it was and had before and after pics. I am going to post a before pic up on my journal for anyone wanting to see the scummy things I have to do for my job :haha:

In regards to my back it is a bit better than Saturday and is not reducing me to tears anymore. I have spoken to some other ladies pregnant around the same time and they think I could have something wronmg with my back brought on by pregnancy so I am going to book an appointment with the midwife this week. I am not as emotional either but I suppose trying to forget that you lost a baby a year ago is going to creep up on you and slap you in the face. Oh well, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

WendyJ said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. I'm good apart from being shattered, again my cat decided to wake me up at 4.20am!! Grr. Well i'm still low on my CBFM even though i'm CD13. That's surprised me as i'm always high on day 12or 13. I must either be going to ovulate late (great! I ovulate late as it is!) or i'm not going to get many highs this month. Time will tell I guess!
> 
> *Shana* Hope the backache has gone. Sorry about the BFN but you're right, it is early x
> 
> *Amy* Hope the storms haven't come to much with you and that you still have power. We had a wee mini storm here with thunder on Saturday, the rain was bouncing of the ground but it didn't last long thank god. I know it's hard trying to take your mind of ovulating until its time! I hate long cycles x
> 
> *Arlene* Aww hun, I know it totally sucks. Every month my hubby gets his hopes up and it's so hard breaking it to him when the witch arrives. Hopefully the blood wont amount to much. I have seen that programme before and loved it, didn't know it was back on though, must try and watch it again x
> 
> *Shona* That's a lovely cake hun! I'm always scared the ones with the pillars will fall down though :haha: Good luck for testing time! x
> 
> Well best get back to work, talk later :flower: x

trying so hard not to test again. bc I am only 9dpo. must wait till wednesday or thursday.


----------



## wantingagirl

Im at work so real difficult to reply to everyone will try tomorrow :)

Hope everyone is well and Adrienne is safe along with anyone else affected :hugs:

Emma sorry you are feeling so crappy, hope your 100% soon. I know I am gonna find my due date loss soon hard :(

Thanks everyone I luved my cake altho I didnt eat it :haha: still got the roses they were handmade and eadible but no way would eat them. 

Arlene heard congrats are in order for your engagement :thumbup: 

What do you think of my chart this month xxx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies. I am a little upset because I had a beautiful post and then my dog was driving me nuts and I forgot to hit post before I shut down the computer. So I am here to try again. I also am going to post a picture of my wedding cake because it was exactly what I had dreamed of all my life. A BIG YELLOW CAKE!!! I am going to the doctor tomorrow because I am pretty sure I have bladder/UTI infection. So I hope everything is ok, if not atleast I can start the medication before I leave for vacation on Friday. I just hope bean is ok. Now on to all of my lovely ladies!!

Emma- Its not much longer till you find out if you are having a boy or girl!! Will you be announcing or keeping it a secret, or are you even finding out? I just think to myself ONLY 7 more weeks. I CAN DO THIS!!

Naomi- I think it was just a little to early to test, testing early can be dangerous. We all produce HCG at different levels. I tested positive 6 days early, but a friend of mine didn't test positive until about a week after her missed AF. So it definately depends on the lady.

Wendy- What a wonderful, kind gift for your sister. I am going to try to talk my family into doing less presents for christmas this year. My family, especially my mother, and my in laws go WAYYY overboard and spend sooo much money that my husband and I both know neither of them have. I think I am going to tell my mom one gift from her, one gift from my sister, and if they still want to buy things they can buy them for bean. I am going to also tell this to my in laws. I DOUBT it will change anything but atleast I will feel like I got my feelings out. I honestly would rather them spend money on having two extra special meals instead of one. Or save the money and use it towards the baby shower. Do you think this would hurt their feelings at all??

Amy-Glad you didn't suffer too much damage from the hurricane. I hope you will be able to watch secret life tonight because we will HAVE to talk about it. I think it is going to be sooooo juicy!!

Arlene- I am soo sorry the evil witch got you. My mother has a saying when things dont happen when we want them to, or think they should, she simply says "its not your turn yet." This used to make me SOO mad, but over the years it has proven itself true time and time again. When I really wanted something I would get it, it just came on its own good time. So I pray that your turn is coming! It took my turn for a bean 11 months. So I know what its like for that AF to show up and ruin everything. Please message me if you ever need a shoulder.

Adrienne- I hope you got through the hurricane ok. I do have a little bump, I will post a pic at 20 weeks along with the announcement of a boy or girl. Only 7 more weeks to go!! 

Well ladies the countdown to CHICAGO BEGINS!!! I can't wait. Kind of bummed I have to go to the doctor for a UTI. I get them all the time, I should of known pregnancy wasn't going to change that. Well I hope you all have a great monday! And I will check back in later to read more updates!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## familyready

Well ladies I am still experiencing symptoms but I dont want to think much of it because when ever I do it ends in a BFN, We go to see my doc tomorrow to may a game plan. PLus I want to see what is up with all this cramping and pressure! Hope All is well ladies!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone
Hope you are all doing well. I want to say thank you for all your well wishes. I made it through the storm ok. Lost power for a day and a half so not too bad. My parents live 5 minutes from me and still have no power. I'm back at work for the first time in a couple of weeks and it feels good.

Arlene sorry the stupid such showed up. Sending you lots of hugs miss.

Naomi it's still early hopefully that BFN will turn into a BFP.

TWW ladies hope those 2 weeks end in bfps.

To everyone else I hope you are well. It's almost 3:30am and I have to get to sleep. I work an allnighter tomorrow so I will post properly when I get home. Take care everyone!!


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, I am glad that you did not get much damage and that your power only flickered. Same here (as told by our pet sitter) Sorry to hear about your school.

ARLENE, so very sorry that AF flew that damn broom in. I hope you and your hubby can comfort each other during what I know is a very hard time. :hugs:

WENDY, I hope that OV is soon for you. I know how the late OV'g is.... FXD! 

PINKY, so glad your back is better. But it totally sucks that you had to clean so much in order to prove a point. Put those feet up and relax Hun. 

SHANA, I sure hope that you have been able to rest and NOT test yet! Tomorrow is right around the corner.... Hope you can hold off to see a bfp tomorrow! FXD :dust:

CARLY, so sorry to hear that you have a UTI. I had one with our first. I use to live in Chicago, so I know you are excited and hoped that saying "Chi-town" would bring back some great thoughts in preparation for your trip.

FAMILY, Hold tight, these symptoms sound like a bfp is coming for you! GL FXD! :dust:

BUSTER, happy that you didn't have to sustain too much damage and power outages during IRENE, and I hope that your family soon gets power back. My family just got their's back very early this morning in MD.

AFM, Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies I will post a proper post later but I just wanted to update you about my doctors appt. I didn't have a UTI. I guess after your ovary releases the egg and it is fertilized it creates a little "hormone factory" and at around 12-14 weeks it starts to shrink, and USUALLY it doesn't cause any pain and most women don't even know its going on. But in rare occasions it can become irratated by the uterus and start to bleed. So that is why I have been in sooo much pain. The doctor was concerned so he did an ultrasound and I got to see bean!!!!! It was amazing. Bean was moving around sooo much, wiggling his toes, and his little hands were in fists. OHHHH and the doctor said if he had to guess today he would put his chances on a boy, because at one point the baby flipped over and all we could see was his butt, legs, and a little something between his legs. So we will know for sure in a few weeks, but I AM SOOOO DANG HAPPY!! My husband and I wanted a boy so badly. Of course if we find out we are having a girl we will be just as thrilled, because we just want a healthy and happy baby, but it was amazing having a 13 week scan. And hearing beans heartbeat was just the most beautiful sound I ever heard. I will scan the pics tomorrow for you ladies. Sorry for the long post just had to tell you me and bean are doing ok.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope everyones well. I finally got a high on my monitor this morning, woohoo! Guess I know what ill be doing tonight! :winkwink: Lol. Not much else happening with me, a friend has invited us to go to Manchester for a weekend in December to see the Christmas markets so im looking into hotels and things to hopefully do that. She wants me to stay with her but im happy to get a hotel, I never like to bother people. Im just really glad to have something to look forward to. So thatll be a night in Glasgow and a concert in November and a weekend in Manchester in December. Should be good! 

Anyway on to you lovely ladies:

*Amy* So glad the storm didnt cause you any problems. I watched the youtube videos you posted up and thats just crazy! Ive thankfully never seen anything like that in real life. I can only imagine how busy your work has been! x

*Arlene* So sorry the witch got you hun, its hard enough waiting for her arrival day without her being late and teasing you. Try and cheer OH up with wedding talk until its time to try again next month. I know its hard :hugs: x

*Emma* hey missy, wowza your knee looks sore! I thought you had an office job but it sounds like your doing everyone elses job for them too! That shower was just disgusting, how could the cleaners have the cheek to even pretend they had cleaned that! Yuck. Turns my stomach thinking about cleaning it. You deserve a medal! Glad your back is getting a bit better though. Thanks again for the texts last night hun, it makes you feel so much better knowing theres people out there that care :hugs: x

*Shana* Oh my god! I see from your ticker your pregnant! Congratulations hun, im so pleased for you! :happydance: Did you find out this morning? X

*Shona* Ive still got the flowers from my cake too, got loads of wee things in a wee keep sake box, its nice. Im stalking your chart! Only two more days if your going to test at 11dpo, fingers crossed! X

*Carly* Oh wow, ive never seen a yellow cake! Lol. Sounds like your wedding day was just perfect for you. I dont think talking to your family about cutting back would hurt their feelings. I think they would understand that it would be better to use the money on buying things that are needed for your baby rather than buying things for you that you dont need. They are maybe already thinking the same thing. Oh wow you got to see your little baby!! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you! I am sure this has made you feel 100 times better about things. And I told you I had a feeling you were having a boy! I dont know why but I thought from the start you were having a boy and Emma was having a girl. Guess ill have to see if im right when you both get your proper scans x

*Brittany* Hope it went well at the doctors, let us know what they have said x

*Adrienne* So glad to hear from you! I was worrying you had been badly effected but Im glad it was only loss of power. You can live with that for a day or two. Hope your first shift back at work is going well x

*Maia* Lovely to have you back hun! You were missed. So glad you had a wonderful time and avoided the chaos of the hurricane. It sucks the witch has arrived but like you say, at least she was polite and waited until after your holiday! :haha: Well do it next cycle hun x

Well I best get on with some work, I just wanted to catch up with you all. Speak later :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

CARLY, it is good to hear that you didn't have a UTI, those are very uncomfy but common during preg. YAY! a boy, that's awesome, we will be excited to hear about the confirmation soon. 1 day closer to Chi-town Hun!

WENDY, YAY! for OV!!! I am hoping to follow your lead in the next week or so! Christmas sounds like it will be lovely, even more lovely when you will have to tell your friend the news around Christmas!!! FXD!

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready! During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T to be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!! I have a thread for Sept testers that is picking up, my Aug testing thread had a high percentage of bfps, I am going to keep it going, in hopes of adding my name to the list!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hello Ladies!!!! I just thought I would share the babies pictures with you. Tell me what you think as far as gender?? We will know soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsMM24

CARLY, I am going to get on the bandwagon with the doc here, I think that pic #2 has me leaning towards BOY!!! Go Team Blue!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm leaning towards boy too!


----------



## disneybelle25

Carly, those are lovely pictures hun, congratulations!! Not sure on a gender though!

Mrs MM, sounds like you have a good game plan, really hope you get that :bfp: hun. sorry the :witch: got you this month though, I feel your pain.

Wendy, :happydance: for the high! Sounds like you'll be having fun tonight! enjoy the next few months, looks like you have lots of lovely things to keep you busy!

Thanks Adrienne, not sure it is going to be that wonderful :bfp: but never mind! Really hope your parents have power soon!

Brittany, hope all went well with the doctors, a game plan sounds like a good plan!

A big :hugs: to all you lovely ladies.

AFM hit a real low today. Took a cheapie hpt and a frer and :bfn: on both. Feel crap. Really thought it was my month, was convinced actually, which is very silly. I know I'm not out until the :witch: arrives but I have a feeling she will be here by the weekend. Going to keep testing until she shows just in case. Adam and I have decided that if she does show we will SMEP again next month and carry on using Conceive+, gonna get some clearblue digital ovulation tests so I don't have to try and interpret them. 
sorry ladies I'm being silly and I know I am but just can't help but feel disappointed


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Thank you ladies!!! I wasn't expecting to get that scan so it just put me over the moon to see my bean so big already. Our bodies really are amazing!!!! 

Rachael do you know when you will have first scan???

MrsMM- I knew you had to be/live in chicago at one point because no one else would dare call it chitown unless they had lived it!!! I am going to start packing today and I just cant wait till friday!!!! I am really hoping that your plan gets you that BFP!!!! All the best wishes to you!!!!!!

Wendy- Thank you for your support. We will know in a few weeks whose right!!! I hope we are all right and the doctor is that good that he can tell this early. It sounds like you will have a beautiful holiday season and its really not that far away!!!

Naomi- Thank you hun, I would never guess gender either, but I know some ladies have a 6th sense when it comes to guessing. You are not being silly at all. You have every right to feel disapointed, but like you said your not out until the witch shows, and you already have a plan in place if she does. I pray she doesn't. I pray you get your BFP.


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't know yet. First midwife appointment is tomorrow so hopefully I'll know more then.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

oooo I cant wait to hear all about it. I pray it goes well, and you like the midwife.


----------



## Rachael1981

Me too!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

*Rachael, *Hope everything goes well. My first midwife appointment was a bit of a dissapointment. All she did was take my details, a sample and some blood. Then I got told that I would get an appointment through the post at a sure start centre. Hopefully yours will be better than mine. How have you been feeling?

*Carly,* I dont have the foggiest over the sex, I am awful with more delicate details like that from the scans. I thought they couldnt tell the sex until later as the sex organs dont develop properly until 14 weeks? Might be wrong but nothing was said to me at my 12 week scan about the sex. I have a week tomorrow until I find out. I will be finding out the sex of Pip and we can't wait. We will be telling everyone so next week the new pictures and the sex will be put up on my journal. Not long now until Chicago, hope you have a fun time x

*Maia,* I loving your PMA!! I am sure this month will be your month too. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

*Wendypops, *Your welcome Mrs, I always have time to make sure your ok :hugs: Hope your feeling better about everything. My knee isn't too bad anymore but last night I could barely walk or bend it properly. I just have to be careful not to bang it anymore! I know the shower is disgusting! I couldn't believe it when I saw it so I proved my point that it wasnt cleaned and cleaned it myself! So annoyed with the rubbish clean I have had this summer, I had a meeting today and got loads of apologies but they are worthless as my site isnt clean and the site opens tomorrow! :happydance: for the high on the monitor. I hope you get plenty of :sex: in :winkwink: I wanted to go the the Manchester Christmas markets but dont think I am going to make it this year!

*Adrienne, *So glad to hear you are safe and went affected too badly by the storms. How long is it before you can start trying again? I really hope things go your way after everything you have been through :hugs:

*familyready,* Hope the docs went well :flower:

*Shona, *hope you are ok and doing well. Fingers crossed for you this months :hugs:

*Arlene,* I hope the :witch: leaves you soon. Hope your doing ok :hugs:

*Naomi,* How are you doing? Hope you are keeping strong in the 2ww.

Is everyone else ok??

Well I have done what I can for work so far! The students contracts start tomorrow so it is just taking the complaints that come in now! The cleaners did an appauling job and with limited time there was nothing I could do about it. I had an hours long meeting with them today and just got apologies constantly! Hopefully it wont be as bad as I think but you never know! 
Things should start to quiet down for me onece they have all started to move in so I am looking forward to the next few weeks!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope things calm down for you now Emma!

I'm feeling fine, just tired mainly. I was told my appointment would take about an hour so who knows :shrug: I will let everyone know how it goes tomorrow :D


----------



## Pinky12

If its an hour long then it could be your booking appointment which is more exciting. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks. Hopefully it will be exciting :rofl:


----------



## Tweak0605

Arlene - I'm so sorry AF showed up :(

Emma - hope your back is feeling better

Shana - did you get a BFP?! congrats!

Carly - so what did you think of Secret Life? It was good, and I can't believe Ricky is gonna propose to Amy! BUT, that "one last kiss"??? No way!! I can't wait till the season finale Monday night! Your wedding cake looked awesome!! And I'm so glad you don't have a UTI AND that you got to see pics of bean! And a boy!! AWESOME! What cute pictures of your little one!! 

Brittany - good luck fingers crossed!!

Adrienne - glad you made it safe thought the storm!!! We had a lady from Shelton, CT at work today that lost power at her house. They told her 7-14 business day to get it back. So they came up to their camp in Wells, ME and she worked from our office up there.

Maia - glad to hear you made it safe through the storm, but sorry to hear AF came. FX'd for this cycle!!

Wendy - yay for a high!!!! We're like cycle twins! I'm sure I'm gonna ovulate soon, even though I'm CD 14. I so hope we can both catch that egg this cycle!!

Naomi - big :hugs: :hugs: I know what it's like. 

Rachel - good luck with your appt tomorrow!!


Well, I'm back home after a trip to Maine overnight for work. So glad too, cause I hate sleeping in hotels by myself. I never get a good night sleep. I've got a sleeping kitty next to me who must've missed me. And it's weird, cause it's "DH's" cat. Termed his cat, because he had her before we even met. But she's all curled up next to me :cloud9:

And I think I might be ovulating soon. I'm on CD 14, and getting incredible amounts of pains in my left ovary area. CM is plentiful, creamy, and stretchy. So I hope I ovulate soon. Weird though, since the previous cycles I didn't ovulate till CD 21 or 22. I told DH we HAD to BD tonight, and start doing it regularly the next couple weeks. Since I don't know when I'm ovulating, it's important we DTD every other day or every 2 days.


----------



## WendyJ

I am going to do a proper post later cause i'm already running late for work but I just had to pop on and say I got my peak on my monitor this morning! :saywhat: Talk about giving me no warning!! I usually get 5 high days then a peak, this month it only gave me one high day and then my peak! I did wonder when I had so much ewcm last night. Now i'm wondering if i've done enough. We dtd last night but then hadn't for three days prior to that :dohh: Oh well what's done is done, will need to get some more action tonight! 

Well i'll be back on to do a proper post later, hope everyone is well :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wow, Wendy - a peak already! That's awesome! I'm sure you've done enough this time. It only takes 1 little spermy!


I'm feeling super down this morning. :cry: First, it's September and I would've been due in 27 days. I didn't think it would hit me this hard, but it really does. 

Then, DH and I had a huge fight last night about him not wanting to DTD. He always "doesn't feel like it" and it really frustrates me. Especially when I think I'm ovulating. I told him that I didn't feel like he wanted a baby as much as I did, and he came back, sarcastically "oh yeah, i don't want a baby." And I said that if he did, he would be doing anything and everything to make it happen. Including DTD. He said we'd do it tonight, but I'm not initiating it or anything. 

I'm really just giving up on this cycle, and any cycle after this. I doubt I'm gonna get pregnant any time soon with his lack of wanting to have sex. :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Just back from doctor's and my appointment with the midwife. She's lovely :D

Filled in all the paperwork she needs to do. Loads of it! Family history and my medical history and all the usual stuff. She took bloods to test for blood type etc and a urine sample for who knows what :shrug:

She's referring me to a consultant at the hospital because of my back and history of depression. I should get my dating/nuchal scan appointment by letter within in 3 weeks and my next appointment with her is in 10 weeks time when I'm 16 weeks, unless my dating scan drastically changes my due date in which I case I need to contact her and she'll move my appointment accordingly. She has my due date as April 26th which is 2 days ahead of mine :shrug: Not going to adjust my tickers though until after my scan as that will be the date they go on.

Don't think there's much else to say except I didn't get my Bounty pack as they've run out so will have to wait :shrug:


Wendy - yay for a peak. Don't worry about not covering every day, we didn't :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

MrsMM- Chitown was the perfect thing to say. I even told my husband about it because it made me smile! I am glad you had a good trip. And I am totally on TEAM BLUE. I can't wait to find out for sure!! I just wanted to wish you goodluck for september since I wont be on much after today, until I get back from vaca!!

Wendy- BIG WOOOHOOO on peak!!! Mine snuck up on me too. Especially since I thought I had missed it. It was like two days of a high and then BOOM PEAK. I was like MIKE WE HAVE TO DTD!!! SO I am pretty sure that was the night we got pregnant. It makes EXACT sense with my due date. SO GOOD LUCK AND TONS AND TONS OF BABYDUST!!!

Emma- Can't wait to hear if Pip is a boy or girl. Are you leaning towards one more than the other. I didn't think they could tell that early, and the doctor said he couldn't say for sure it was an early prediction based on what he could see. So my husband and I aren't referring to bean as Sam or Kensi just yet. We are going to wait till we get confirmation. I am also sorry about things at work, I know an apology only goes so far, if they show no action their apology didn't really mean anything to begin with. Soo goodluck, and I hope things turn around.

Amy- I really liked the episode, I LOVED how Ricky was like just go to another school and leave me and amy alone. I am sooo sick of Adrian, and how she acts all freaked out because Rick proposes, he hinted he was going to propose. I am sorry she lost her baby, and destroyed her marriage, but she needs to leave Ricky and Amy alone. I cant wait for this week except I probably wont get to see it till I get back because my mom is in the process of moving and so she had her cable turned off and just has basic TV for now. Thank goodness for DVR. I wanted to say I am sorry about your husband, I was at there with my husband at one point so I know how you feel. Just give it time and he will come around, and when you are both on the same page again and your hearts are in the right place your baby will come. I can only imagine the emotions your loss is bringing up at this time for you, know that we are all here if you need a shoulder to cry or just lean on. Maybe it would be helpful to talk to your husband about how your feeling, and why it is so important for you to have a baby, some men just dont get it, they dont get that we have wanted this since we were 5 years old playing with our dolls.

Rachael- I am glad your appt. went well. Can't wait to hear your official due date and see scan pics!!!! Hope time flies by for you!!

AFM- I NEED TO PACK!! I haven't even started and I leave tomorrow afternoon for a week. YIKES!! I also have a school work I need to complete before I leave, and house work to get done. So I will be busy from the time I sign off of here until I leave tomorrow. I just want to say that you ladies have made my pregnancy so much more fun so far. It is so nice to have a safe place where I can share my feelings, and what is going on without judgement or having to sit through a ton of advice that I didn't ask for. Its nice to just talk and have people listen. I hope you all have great weeks while I am gone, you'll be on my mind but I wont have much time to pop on here so dont be surprised if you dont see me. I will be back and take the time to catch up with all of you. Hope to see some BFPS when I get back!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

EMMA, I hope things get a calm for you soon.

RACHAEL, I know that you are exhausted, the joys of preg! :flower: Your appt sounds sooo good. I wouldn't worry about the date much, 2 days isn't huge, and it changes frequently in the 1st trim.

WENDY, FXD!!! It sounds like you did a good job to me. Get in one BD tonight and I think all of your bases will be covered and we will be hearing about your BFP in a couple of weeks!!! GL :dust:

AMY, :hugs: I know how it is appraoching a due date, I will struggle in Feb. Little D would have been born 9 days after our Anny, and 1 day after V-day... Hang in there Hun! :hugs: So sorry that you and DH had a fight. It is such a tough time all around, TTC is difficult on them as well, but I do hope that he comes around this evening and you all can capture this egg. Don't give up! FXD!! :dust:

CARLY, ENJOY that trip Girl!!! I cannot wait to hear all about it when you return. And thanks!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! I'm back for my proper post :) Hope everyone's having a lovely night. Still can't believe I got my peak after one high! And I have never ovulated as early as CD16 so I am thrilled :happydance: bring on the tww! 

*Maia* I'm loving your enthusiasm for this month hun, that's the way you need to be! I am feeling pretty confident about this month too, but hey I always say that and the witch still shows up for me :haha: x

*Carly* Aww what lovely scan pics! You must be on :cloud9: Now you've got something to show your family and friends on your trip! I hope you have a lovely relaxing time away, you deserve it :flower: x

*Naomi* Sorry about the BFN's hun, I know how disheartening they are. You're not being silly at all, I felt the exact same last month. Like you say, you're not out yet but if you are you're doing the right thing. Keep at the SMEP and you're sure to get a BFP in the next few months :hugs: x

*Emma* So glad to hear that things will calm down once everyone is moved in cause you're only going to get more tired. So is it next week you find out what your expecting? How exciting!! I can't wait to find out and it's not even my baby :haha: You going to decorate your nursery when you know or keep it a neautral colour? x

*Amy* Ooh I do hope you're ovulating too! I love having you as my cycle buddy :flower: I'm the same, last month I ovulated on CD20 but this month it looks like CD16 so it does happen! I'm sorry to hear you and DH had a fight, i'm sure you's will work it out tonight and hopefully you can get some bdancing in :hugs: x

*Rachael* Aww i'm so pleased you have a good midwife, it makes all the difference! I see it's on facebook too now, that's exciting! I wouldn't worry about the due date being a couple of days out, babies very rarely come on the right day anyway! So glad things are working out for you :hugs: x

Well I best head off, going round to a friends for a cup of tea and a chat. No doubt catch up again tomorow :flower: x


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is getting ready for the weekend. I know I am.

Amy sorry you and dh had a fight. I've had that fight with my dh too. Sometimes I think it's just the way that they handle the ttc frustration. Doesn't make us feel any better. Sending you lots of hugs. :hugs:

Arlene sorry that stupid witch got you. You too Maia. But I have high hopes for this next cycle for both of you.

Wendy yea for the high on the CBFM it sounds like you have your bases covered.

Brittney sending you lots of luck.

Rachael glad your appointment went well. You must be so excited, and I'm excited for you.

Carly hope you have a great trip and enjoy the time with your family.

Emma glad to hear that things will calm down at work soon. You could use a rest. I can't believe you'll be finding out what your having soon. You must be so excited.

Naomi sorry about the BFN. I know how disappointing it is. But keep your chin up I know your BFP is right around the corner. :hugs:

To all you other ladies out there I hope you're doing well and have a great weekend. :flower:

AFM getting ready to enjoy the 3 day weekend. Glad to say that :sex: has started again, but I have no idea where I am in my cycle.:shrug: The surgery brought on an early period so I don't know when it's going to show up again. Oh well I'm not worried, just happy to be "back in business" :haha: Take care everyone and have a great weekend!!


----------



## paula181

Can i join please? :flower:

xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, just a quickie post from me cause i'm going back to bed :haha: I'm shattered, only got up to take my temp. Going shopping later today with my sis so that should be fun, but I need some more sleep to give me the motivation! Well it looks from my chart that I definitely did ovulate on CD16, so i'm now 2dpo and back in the tww :happydance: Lets see how long I can stay calm and collected for this month! lol.

*Adrienne* So glad to hear your back in business! Maybe it will be good for you to have a relaxed month of ttc if you don't know whereabouts you are in your cycle. Just try and bdance when you can and if she doesn't turn up in over a month you know you could be expecting! A lot of people conceive when they are not thinking about what cycle day they are and thinking about when the witch will arrive so you never know! Enjoy your 3 day weekend :flower: x

*Paula* Hi hun! You are more than welcome to join us, tell us a little about yourself :flower: x

*Naomi* I saw on your journal that the horrible witch seems to be making an appearance. Sorry hun, but I love your motivation for this next cycle, I know you can do this :hugs: x

Well i'm back off to the land of nod. Hope all you lovely ladies are well, and look forward to a catch up with you all soon x


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to thread Paula :D

Adrienne, glad you're back in business :winkwink:

Perhaps not knowing where you are in your cycle is a good thing :shrug: Less pressure perhaps?! :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, love "back in business" :haha: Good! Let's get this egg chase started for you :dust: FXD!

PAULA, :wave: welcome! GL FXD! :dust: on this journey.

WENDY, I hope this TWW ends with the biggest BFP!!! Enjoy shopping today.

AFM... I am hoping to get a relaxation day in. However, the amount of cleaning after returning from a trip and preparation for next week (which is short) doesn't seem like I can get that rest and relaxation. CD5, and just waiting a couple days before OPKs begin and I will be back in that egg chase! I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread Paula!!

Maia I hate cleaning after coming back from a trip. I know how you feel. Still hope you are able to get some rest this weekend.


----------



## Tweak0605

Rachel - glad you had a good doctor appt, and glad you like your midwife!

Carly - hope you're having a great trip! I can't wait for you to get back so we can talk Secret Life!!

Maia - I'll struggle with you in February too, as I would've been due Feb 6th with our 2nd pregnancy. :cry: We'll get our forever babies! FXd for you this cycle!

Wendy - I love having you as my cycle buddy too! Now let's just hope we can both catch that eggy! You've got a great chance. Me on the other hand, not so much since I have no clue when I ovulated or if I have yet. Grrrr. Oh well, it'll happen when it's meant to be. 

Adrienne - glad you're "back in business"! You'll get your BFP in no time!

Welcome Paula :flower: 

Well, DH and I had our talk. Things are all good now. I don't think he realized how MUCH I wanted this. I told him it was the only thing I wanted right now, and that it was something that I've dreamed about since I was a little girl. So, I hope we're on the same page now. We'll just continue BDing every other day till CD 25 or so .. and hope we can catch it. Still having some left side pain, but there is barely a second line on the OPKs. :shrug: It'll happen when it's meant to be I guess.


----------



## Buster1

Amy glad you and dh worked everything out. Good luck in catching that egg!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:

Mines was good, went shopping with my sis on Saturday and spent money I dont have lol. I was only meant to be giving her a lift through but ended up seeing loads of nice things I could buy for Christmas so bought some. Its good to be organised! Had a nice lazy day with hubby last night and tonight ive got a friend coming over for dinner so should be good. 4dpo today, Fertility Friend wants me to test a week on Saturday. Hope it flys by! 

*Rachael* Cant believe your 7 weeks tomorrow! How quick is this pregnancy going?! Its crazy! Hope youre keeping well x

*Maia* Hope you managed to get caught up with everything after your trip and good to see the witch has left the building! x

*Adrienne* How you keeping hun? Anything new with you? x

*Arlene* Hope your well hun and that the witch has moved on x

*Amy* I wouldn't worry if you know when you ovulated or not hun as long as your bdancing every couple of days you are bound to catch it! So glad you and DH sorted everything out. Sometimes all you need is a heart to heart x

*Naomi* Hope everythings well with you, no doubt youll be fair busy now schools are back x

*Emma* Not long till your scan hun! So excited so for you. Hope things have started calming down at work x

To anyone I have missed I hope you are all well :flower: Right, back to work for me! Talk later x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wendy I know :shock: Doesn't feel like 3 weeks since I got my BFP :wacko: Already over halfway through 1st tri!

Yay for shopping! I fully intend to do that at some point this week when my money goes in the bank.

Hopefully a week on Saturday will fly in and you'll be getting your BFP :D :dust:

I'm doing OK ladies. Suffering with a dodgy tummy and gagged this morning picking up the dog's mess. Never done that in the whole time I've had her! I start work next Monday. So nervous but excited too!


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Sorry I havent been on much but I have been snowed under with work and the thought of coming back onto my laptop has put me off :haha: Our students started moving in since last Thursday so we have been constantly bombarded with problem, questions, complaints etc. I just keep on thinking there is only a week or so of this madness and then we are back to normal.... well ish!! lol

*Rachael-* Is your tummy still bad?? Hope it gets better soon. Mine has been ok for about a week now but it comes and goes :growlmad: I felt the first trimester went fast! But to be honest all of it has gone fast so far with being busy at work!
*
Wendypops-* I really want to start buying for xmas but have been putting it off for a little until things calm down. I want to get as much out of the way as possible as I will be waddling at xmas :haha: 

*Amy-* Glad you and the oh have managed to sort some things out. Sometimes I dont think men think and realise how important things are to us. They think about it every now and again but having a baby is constantly on our minds! Fingers crossed that you have caught it :hugs:

*MrsMM24-* Hope you have managed to get some well earned rest :hugs:

*Adrienne*- Loving the fact you are abck to business :rofl: Yes I am really excited about it! Cant wait for Thursday!! I will be straight on here to let you ladies know!!

:wave: welcome *Paula*

I hope everyone else is ok :hugs: sorry but have only gone back the past 10ish posts!

Well I have a lot going on in the next few weeks and cant wait for any of it! I have my 20 week scan on Thursday and we get to find out the sex of Pip. I am going camping this weekend and have Friday off work to head down to Kettering. A friend of mine sent me a link to a cheap 3d/ 4d scan so I have bought a voucher for that for £24 instead of £60!!! :happydance: I am planning on having that in the next 2 weeks just to confirm the sex and get a better vue of our baby. 

I am getting our carpets replaced in the living room, hallway and stairs in 3 ish weeks. The company have given me a cost of £540 for carpet, underlay and fitting for the lot!! I am taking out the old carpet and re-glossing all areas ready for the new carpet to be put in over the next week. 

We have a piece of skirting board missing where the fireplace used to be and I have been searching trying to find a new piece, on closer inspection I found that the skirting going down the wall where the fire used to be is completely difeerent to the skirting in the rest of the room!! Dont know how we never noticed this!! 

Anyway, thats enough from me, I am off to try and get some sleep and rest :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, still dodgy. Got an appointment on Wednesday woth the nurse practitioner at my health centre :wacko:

Sounds like you're busy decorating! :D


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - Roll on Saturday!! This week will fly by, and I have everything crossed you get that BFP! Glad you had a good weekend!

Emma - can't wait to hear what you're having!! I'm thinking GIRL! Sorry to hear you've been so busy at work. Hope it settles down soon!

Well, it was Labor Day here, so I had the day off. Actually, had a 4 day weekend since I took Friday off too! :happydance: Except I had the most unproductive long weekend ever! 

Still not sure where I am cycle-wise. CD 19 and cramping is gone, but getting EWCM. Whooooo knowwwss. 

Back to work tomorrow. Yuck!


----------



## disneybelle25

Morning all

Emma, good luck with your 20 weeks scan, will be so exciting!!!:happydance: can't believe it's time for that scan already, it's going so quickly!

Rachael, hope your tunny settles soon, the 1st tri is whizzing by for you!:thumbup:

Welcome Paula :hi:

Wendy, loving how you are organised for Xmas! Very impressed, I always try to be but never manage it!

Adrienne, good luck with this month hun!

Hope your having a lovely time away Carly.

Good luck with catching your eggy this month MrsMM, got everything crossed for you.

AFM haven't really been on here for a few days. Went back to work yesterday which is probably for the best because I was pulling my hair out at home, kids don't come in until Thursday so gives me a few extra days to make sure I am completely ready!!:wacko:
Af hit me really hard on Sunday, not only was it very heavy, I mean like a flippin waterfall but I was devastated it had arrived and everything about the last couple of months hit me hard, knowing I wont be having my little spud in Feb and that we haven't been successful this month I realised I was so angry with the world. Hoping I'll start to feel better soon and get my bfp but not holding out much hope at the moment.


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Naomi :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Naomi- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I really hope you can pull through this as you seem to be going down a similar road I did after my mc. It took me 4 months to realise how angry I was with everything and in that time I distanced myself from everyone around me and nearly lost my job. I am here if you need a chat :hugs:

Amy- I think a girl as well but I am probably wrong :haha: I know you have had it a bit hard this last week on the ttc front but you seem to be quite laid back at the minute which is good. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Rachael- Well my stomach has been playing up today not happy!!

Well I have had an interesting 24 hours with the hubby and mother in law! The mother in law requested to come to the scan on Thursday which I was ok-ish with but knew the hospitals policy's on pther people coming. My hubby called the hospital and requested his mum to come in and even them swap over part way through and they have said point blank no. Now the hubby wants to call back to the hospital and make a complaint and speak to someone more senior on it although I warned him this would be the case. Now the mother in law is upset that she isnt coming and hubby is angry with the hospital and is on about making a complaint on Thursday!! I wouldnt mind but I am in the process of booking a 3d scan for next week that him mother and father can come to. I am surprised as the hubby usually isnt this awkward about stuff! Anyone would of thought it was them who was pregnant!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Emma. I have definitely been more relaxed after my talks with DH. He seems to understand more of how much I want this. And he seems to be actually making an effort - he's not "fighting" the sex anymore.

Sorry to hear about the troubles with the hospital and your DH and MIL. Hope you can get it all sorted out. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma, sounds interesting :wacko: I would have thought he would be ok though since you're going for the 3D scan that MIL can go to? :shrug:

I can see the why the hospital is being awkward though as the 20 week scan is the anomaly one where they need to get measurements etc, not for the whole family to come and have a look :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

BUSTER, I did get some good rest, finally, whew! Now I can fully obsess over TTC :haha:

TWEAK, I will be here for you in Feb, that date would have been me and the DW's anny. :hugs: I hope we can get our bfps together! FXD!

WENDY, the witch was almost normal, I just hope she isn't back for about 10 mos! FXD for Saturday!

EMMA, YAY for a 20wk scan!!! Can't wait for pics, if you share.

NAOMI :hugs: I hope things get better for you and you have some better days.

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! How's everyone doing? I don't know if it's just me but i'm freezing! I want to hold out till the end of October before putting the heating on but I don't think i'm going to manage it. I'm already under my duvet in bed just to get some heat! 

Anyway there's not much happening with me. Decided to sell my wee car and i'm fair sad about it :cry: I've had her for three years and love her but now hubby is on permanent nightshift we just don't need to run two cars. It would certainly save a good bit of money just having the one so mines has got to go. Hubby's car is the newest one so we are better to keep it than mine. I secretely hope no one buys it so I have to keep her :haha: 

5dpo today for me and not feeling anything apart from tender nipples but i'm trying not to think about it too much. I have convinced myself that if I don't stress about it, it will actually happen! lol.

On to you ladies anyway:

*Rachael* Hope you're feeling a bit better hun, if not hopefully the nurse can help tomorrow. Aww I can't comment cause I gag just at the thought of picking up dog mess lol. Whenever we take Dad's dogs out I make hubby pick it up :haha: x

*Emma* I bet before Christmas you will be waddling! lol. You've got such a tiny frame and a big bump already so god only knows how big you are going to end up! I just can't get over the fact your 20 weeks already. It doesn't seem that long ago you texted me a pic of your bfp! It's crazy. That's fab about the 3D scan! Can't wait to see those pics cause they are so detailed. I really don't understand why Gav is getting his knickers in a twist if his Mum can go to the 3D scan. I really wouldn't want my hubby to complain to the hospital as it might make things a bit awkward for you when you go in for the scan. Hopefully he will let it go and the two of you can just enjoy this scan together :hugs: x

*Amy* Sometimes it's nice to have an unproductive weekend! Recharge your batteries instead of running around doing things. I love those weekends! So glad to hear your DH is now on board with the bdancing :happydance: You can do this girl, keep at it! xx

*Naomi* So sorry the witch got you bad, I know there's nothing worse. You will get your forever baby, unfortunately it just isn't happening as quick as we'd like it too for you. Keep that pretty chin of yours up, you have a bright future ahead of you :hugs: x

*Maia* I wonder worry about your chart, mines always looks strange in the first week :haha: Extra donations sounds good! Hopefully the timing will be just perfect this month :thumbup: x

Right I'm going to head off and get our work stuff ironed for tomorrow. Talk soon :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully this is your month Wendy :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone
Hope you ladies are all well.

Naomi I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time. You're still grieving, and that's ok. There is nothing out there that says how you have to feel. Take all the time you need and know that we are here to support you every step of the way. Sending tons of hugs your way.

Wendy I think you hit the nail on the head. I'm with you , try not to think about it and it will come. Lol

Emma wow, sorry there is so much controversy surrounding your upcoming scan. I could understand your dh being upset if this was the only chance for your MIL to see a scan, but you are setting up a 3Dscan which I'm sure is going to be amazing. I hope things settle down for you. Things are crazy enough at work you don't need to have extra craziness at home. Whatever happens your scan day will be great because I you are going to be finding out what you're having. Yea!!!!

Maia good luck catching that egg. Sounds like you have got everything in place for success. Good luck!

Amy glad you and hubby are on the same page.

Rachael sorry you're having tummy trouble. Tell that little one of yours to settle down. Lol Emma Hope your tummy feels better soon.

And to anyone I have missed hope you are well.

AFM I am back at work (sigh) its almost 2am3:30am and I'm on BNB. Trying to stay up late so I can sleep all day because I have a 14 hour all nighter to work. Its good cause i've had time to catch up. Well I thin I am in the ttw. Not sure when o occurred so we'll just see what happens. Not holding out much hope for this cycle. Even tho I am "back in business" I didn't get to bd as much as I would have liked. So roll on. Oh I am going on vacation in about 2 weeks. Down to Puerto Rico for a few days and then up to Orland to go to one of the parks. That should be fun. If only I wasn' t on my diet. That could be a bit of a challenge, but I have come too far just to mess it up on vacation. So it will ne hard but I'm going to stick with it. Well that's all for now. Take care.


A


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd for you Adrienne. Hope you managed to stay up late enough to sleep enough for your 14 hour shift :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Thanks *Rachael* :flower: and I meant to say i'm sure you will do fab on your 1st day at work on Monday! Once you get the first day by with you will feel so much better x

*Adrienne* wowza that sounds like a nightmare shift! Doesn't matter how much sleep I got I would still be nodding off on my feet on a 14 hour shift during the night :haha: Well fingers crossed you have done it mrs, but if not and the witch arrives at least you will then know where you are in your cycle again and you can focus on bdancing at the right time :flower: x

Well fertility friends has changed my ovulation day :grr: I don't know why it does that! Looking at my chart I still think day 16 but its changed to day 17 putting me back to 5dpo today and so doesn't want me to test until the 18th. That feels like ages away. Will see if it changes again in a few days but either way I still think I will test on Saturday 17th. 

Well best get ready for work. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd say ov was CD16 too! Silly FF!

I didn't agree with FF the cycle I got my BFP if you remember?! :rofl: I overrode it :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

RACHAEL, I vaguely remember you overriding FF. Refresh my memory, how much of a difference was there between you and FF? I wanted to override last cycle... wondering if that would have made the difference.
Since I have to schedule the "donations" I totally want to make sure that I get my timing as close as possible and create the greatest fertile area!

AFM, CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Pinky12

Amy- Good, I am glad you feel relaxed. As I say, I have been there where my whole life was turned upside down die to my mc and dont want to see you girls go through the same. 

Rachael- That is exactly what I have been saying. I thought it was ok until he mentioned it to a friend tonight. Told him he better not say anything tomorrow otherwise I am going to get crsoos with him. Its not like they are buying tickets to go and see a bloody film!! I also had to persuade Gavin to let me buy that coupon for a 3d scan and now he cant wait for it so his mum and dad can come along!! I dont see anyone else offering to pay for it!!

Wendypopa- The heating went on for me tonight as I was freezing!! Seen as we have ripped out the carpet in the living room hallway and stairs it seems really cold!! I know 20 weeks has gone really quick but I think thats thanks to work! Stupid FF!!! :growlmad:

Well I got some good news yesterday about my maternity pay. I was expecting to have to live off roughly £500 a month which is statutory maternity pay (SMP) but it seems my work give us a helping hand. Apparently in the first 6 weeks I get 90% pay and SMP and then for the remaining 20 weeks I get 50% pay and SMP which overall each month will work out as about £200 less than may normal wage! Well that has put me at ease a little over this time off. I have been planning my money so carefully for months thinking we were going to be skint but it seems we wont be too bad!! 

Oh and for those of you that havent seen my journal, Gavin was feeling for Pip last night and put his head on my tummy and pip kicked him in the head!! :rofl: I am sure I am going to give birth to a footballer!! :haha: Anyway, I am tired so I am going to bed to watch TV as I have a busy day ahead starting with finding out what Pip is :happydance:


----------



## xarlenex

Emma just wanted to wish you good luck for today, hope yous get a good potty shot! 
Sorry I haven't been on ladies, I've been working constantly. Hoping to get on properly tonight, hope everyoned well xx


----------



## Pinky12

*Its a GIRL!!!*


----------



## WendyJ

*Emma* I'm so excited for you it's unreal!! :happydance: A little girl will be so nice. And I'm classing myself as psychic now :haha: Well we shall see anyway, I said from the get go you were having a girl, another friend is going for her scan today to find out what's she's having and I've thought a girl for her too from day 1 so I shall find out later if i'm right! But I think Nat, Rachael and Carly are all having boys. Can't wait to see if i'm right! That's fab about your maternity pay too, that's one worry of your shoulders :flower: x

*Rachael* Hope it went well at the doctors and you're feeling a bit better :hugs: x

*Maia* Bring on ovulation for you hun! I'm the same with my cervix, I never know if it's open or closed lol. I can feel it but I never know what to make of it so don't bother charting it. Temping, CBFM and CM checking is enough for me I think :haha: x

*Arlene* Look forward to your catch up post later :flower: x

Well not much happening with me, 6dpo and the tww is just dragging on :sleep: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - good luck to you! hope we can get our BFPs together! 

Wendy - glad you're okay during the TWW! sorry to hear about selling your car! And as for being cold, I always am. But we tend to hold out till November maybe to turn the heat on. I try so hard to hold out until then!

Adrienne - woohoo for a vacation! Puerto Rico and Orlando sound awesome! What park are you going to?? DH and I might go down next year or the year after with my parents, as we're dying to go to Islands of Adventure for Harry Potter world. SIL went down a few months ago and said it was awesome! I love Orlando! Good luck this cycle - you never know, you could still catch it this month!! 

Emma - that's awesome about your maternity pay! and i'm so happy for you that it's a little girl!! Do you have names picked out yet?? Or are you keeping them a secret? 

Arlene - can't wait for your update :hugs:


Still have really no clue where I am in my cycle. I'm CD 22, but no + OPK yet. That's okay - I'm still actually feeling quite relaxed. Had some EWCM last night, so I'll check it again later, and if I still have it and no + OPK, I still might jump DH when he gets home :haha: He has school tonight, so he won't be home till late, but I may try and stay up. Especially since I didn't get to see him last night.


----------



## MrsMM24

EMMA, CONGRATS team PINK!!! 

RACHAEL, hope the doc visit went well for you!

WENDY, :flower: for you as you continue through the TWW....

AMY, definitely hoping we bfp together and then be bump buddies!!! FXD! Oh, JUMP DH tonight!!! :haha:

Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OVd CD 20-21 last cycle. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I havent heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think its going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week cant get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks ladies,

I haven't got any names yet as we were waiting to see what she was first. I will post up the pictures soon. She was led with her hands being her head lol! I will post better later but I am packing for going camping and have to go and see the in laws for tea tonight so I am busy bit grateful for a day off work!


----------



## xarlenex

Amy I'm glad you and OH had a good chat about everything :) Hope you manage to stay stress free and easy going this cycle an fx'd it results in a bfp!

Rachael glad your first appointment went well, as for the urine sample they take one at every appointment and usually test for infection and protein. 

Carly I hope you are having a lovely time away!

Adrienne so glad yous are back in the game now! And bring on those 2 weeks off, you deserve some you time! :)

Wendy I cannot believe your a week into your 2ww already. Time is flying! I hope this is it for you :) I agree with your predictions, except carly, I think girl for her. We're coming down your way in october, at least I think its near you, Loch ken? 

Emma hope things have settled at work now. Go you getting the cheap 3d scan! :happydance: How long you going camping for? We're going for 5 days in october to try out our new tent, can't wait :D As rubbish as it is, hospital policy is just that and making a complaint wouldn't have made a difference, hope he managed to let it go and didn't say anything today :) :happydance: aww a baby girl!! Congrats :D

Naomi huge :hugs: I hope the kids coming back well help keep you busy and feeling better.

mrsmm I hope this cycle gets back to normal for you and you catch that eggy :D

As for me, I started opks cd9 due to large amounts of ewcm and soft, high and open cervix, however no positive as of yet, cd12 now so still early. 
In other news, we got back £6500 from our payment protection claim! :happydance: Straight into savings for when we find the right house. We have stock take on monday at work so just been busy busy! Although i'm off saturday for the RAF airshow at leuchars. Next weekend we're going to view Guthrie Castle! Just because they have an open day, we're still excited though, then the wedding show at the secc on sunday, should be fun :D Anyway, i'm watching the programme that was on last night, Bin Ladin Shoot to kill, which is rather interesting, then off to bed! Speak to you all soon hopefully xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well :flower:

*Amy* When do you usually ovulate? Or does it change each month? Fingers crossed youll get your timing perfect! x

*Maia* I heard the best time for OPKs was between 12noon and 4pm. But who knows! Everyone says something different lol. I could never use them as I just couldnt hold in a wee long enough! Good plan with moving the donation days, sounds like ovulation isnt far away x

*Emma* Aww how cute! Cant wait to see your pic! At least you can start planning and buying things properly now x

*Arlene* Wow, what a fantastic amount of money to get back! You must be thrilled. Ooh that is only about 14 miles from me! What you going to be doing down my neck of the woods? x

Well ladies, I got a text from my friend yesterday to say she is indeed having a little girl too. I am telling you, I am psychic :haha: So glad its Friday now, im shattered. Think it will be a relaxation weekend for me! Wish it was this weekend I could test and not next week. This is totally dragging on. 

Well I best shoot off, im meeting hubby at a local cafe for lunch. Thought id treat us. They do the most amazing hot chocolate with marshmallows and cream, mmmm. Prob not good for the diet tho! :dohh: Lol. Talk to you all later :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I want that ice cream now! :haha: Anyway, yeah, I agree, I am continuing to use the Am and Pm method with the OPKs, I shouldn't miss it then right.... 

*AFM...*CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust: The flooding in this area and all the rain is just annoying now... I mean, in less than 2 weeks, we have had an earthquake, hurricane, and now flooing/tropical storm :wacko: I hope everyone has a good weekend, hoping to hear some great news from all as we gear up for the next week! FXD!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

HELLO LOVELY LADIES!!! I missed you all! I had such an amazing trip. I fit soo much into so few days. On Saturday I went shopping with my best friend and to lunch, and then to dinner. We also went to see our good friend for his birthday. Then Sunday was a ROUGH day and my best friend and I stayed in our pajamas all day watching movies, playing card games, and just catching up. Then her mom and dad made dinner for me (they are GOOD cooks.) Then Monday my sister and I went to lunch, shopping, and rented a bunch of movies to watch. Then Tuesday I hung out with my sister again during the day, and then my mom and MIL during the evening. Then Wednesday I went to the movies with my mom and to a late lunch. I wish I could of had more time, it never feels like enough. I wont be going back till Christmas so PRAY for me that time flys by, because I already miss them and I just left yesterday.

Now on to a proper post. I tried to catch up as much as possible. I apologize if I missed any of you lovely ladies, or I missed any important information. I hope the posts make some kind of sense.

Amy-OMG secret life was amazing!!!! I was on :cloud9: when the episode was over. Rickys speech was soooo good, the engagement was perfect, the party was CRAZY! I feel soooo bad for Lauren. I cant wait till the new season. I just hope they dont do anything to break up ricky and amy now that things are PERFECT for them. I am glad things are going better with hubby, sometimes its just good to have a long chat and get your feelings out.

Adrienne- Glad you are back in business, and dont stress over where you are in cycle, it might be just the luck you need. Just reading about your long day made me tired, hope you survived!

Paula-WELCOME!!:flower:

Emma- YEAHHHHH for a baby girl!!!TEAM :pink:!!!! I had a bit of a feeling, but didn't want to say, just in case. Can't wait to hear the annoucement of names!!

Arlene- Sounds like a lot of fun wedding things coming up!! Did you set a date yet?

Wendy- You are so on point with christmas already. I haven't gotten a thing, I dont even a tree lol. I could never give up my car, I wish you all the luck!!! I LOVE your mind set, I hope this is your time!!

Rachael-Time is flying by!!! I cant wait till we get to see some scan pics!!

Naomi- HUGS!!:hugs: I hope works helps keep your hair on your head, and remember things will get better, and when you have rough days we are all here for you!!

MrsMM-Just wanted to say good luck, and I hope this donation/cycle works out just right for you and your wife!!!

So my husbands aunt works at hallmark and she bought me the baby shower invitations I wanted. I was over the moon happy!! She also bought me a babys on the way pregnancy calendar that I have to start filling in, I am just glad I can still remember the last couple months. So since we dont know yet what we are having, and I wanted a neutral themed shower anyways we are doing rubber duckies!! My mom and my MIL are pretty much doing the whole thing. So I cant wait till the end of January. I just have this feeling time is going to fly a million miles a second from this point on. I have a doctors appointment on Monday. So well see what he says. I hope you all have wondeful weekends. I know this post goes on forever, but I had to catch up a bit.


----------



## wantingagirl

hi everyone :hi: Hope you are all well 

Oh Arlene have you set a date? Its so exciting!

I find it hard to keep up to date with journals threads so apologise if I dont

get on too often :hugs: with work and everything else aswell but always 

thinking of you all. Wendy when is your AF due FX crossed for us all. 

What have you all been up to Im going to watch Bigbrother tnite then

decide if its too lame to watch or not :haha: I watched the Celebrity one 
xxx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, urgh I do not like being up this early on a Saturday but i'm going to have to ring the vets at 9am and see if I can get my cat an appointment for today, he seems to have hurt his paw :( He wont let me even look at it tho, whenever I try to touch it he goes mental but when he is sitting he holds it in the air so he has definitely done something. Will see what the vet thinks.

That's my wee car sold now too, it is being collected tomorrow so I need to go clean and hoover it out. I'm so sad about it but I know it's the sensible thing to do money wise. I am going to drive hubby's car to the vets today, see how I get on driving it.

Not much happening on the ttc front, 8dpo today but my temps have been quite high so hoping they still like that.

On to you ladies:

*Maia* Sorry to hear about all the horrible weather your having, it's an awful day here today, I can hear the wind and rain from my bed. The news is warning us that Hurricane Katia is heading our way, I am not liking the sound of that! Apparently though by the time it gets here it will just be a really wild storm, enough to blow down trees and damage buildings. Really hope it doesn't end up that bad, eek x

*Carly* Good to have you back lady! Sounds like you had a lovely relaxing holiday catching up with family. Christmas wont be long in coming round so you can go back, i've already done a lot of my shopping lol. Good luck for your doctor's appointment on Monday, i'm sure it will go just fine :flower: x

*Shona* Lovely to hear from you again hun! I know I find it very hard keeping up with everyone's journals so I just try and make sure I post here and check other journals when I find some time. I think AF is due a week tomorrow, which is when Fertility Friend wants me to test, but I think i'm just going to test on the Saturday like it originally wanted me to (it changed my ovulation day!) fingers crossed! Hmm, I'm not sure what to make of this big brother, they all look like they love themselves. I will keep watching though and see what happens cause I did love celeb BB x

Well I best jump in the shower and get organised to head out. Speak to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - good luck! I use the Ovuview app on my phone too, and it actually has worked out well for me! I like being able to input everything and keep track of when we BD and OPKs and everything else!

Emma - hope you have a good weekend camping!

Arlene - awesome news about the money! good luck this cycle!

Wendy - I used to ovulate on CD17-18 before my 1st miscarriage. After it and my D&C, I ovulated CD21-22. Now after my 2nd miscarriage, it looks like I'm ovulating around CD24. Boy does it suck ovulating so late. I hope your cat is okay - poor kitty :(

Carly - Secret Life was AWESOME! I was in shock the last 5 minutes with everyone that slept with each other. I couldn't believe Madison and Lauren's BF, and then Alice's bf and Adrian?!?! WTF was going on? Next season should be good! I'm glad you had a great trip!! And that's awesome about the baby shower invites! 

Well ladies, I finally got my + OPK last night, on CD 23. I'm guessing I'll ovulate sometime today or tomorrow. We're gonna get plenty of BDing in regardless, as we're trying to follow the SMEP this month. I so hope we get it, although I'm feeling quite positive and relaxed. Hoping it works out!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hi ladies! On my new phone so will do a proper post later but just wanted to say hi, been pretty down lately abour ttc so had a break from the site to try and heal. Still dont feel great about it but hopefully now af is nearly gone and we start smep tomorrow ill feel a bit more positive! Sending lots of :hugs: to you all


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone, hope you are all enjoying your weekend.

Arlene good to hear from you lady. Missed you.

Shona nice to hear from you as well. I know it's hard to keep up with everything on BNB. Just glad that you pop in when you can. Hope you're doing well.

Maia good luck with everything this up coming week.

Carly glad you had a nice trip home. Don't worry Christmas will be here before you know it. I can't believe that we are already into September.

Amy have fun bding good luck catching that eggy.

Wendy I hope that storm stays away from you. Hope you kitty is ok. My dog was like that last week and just I was ready to call the vet, all of a sudden his paw was fine and it was like nothing happened. Little faker. LOL

Emma go team pink. You must be so excited. I love girl baby clothes. They are so cute.

Naomi still sending you those hugs. Glad you're feeling a bit better.

And to all the lovely ladies I have missed I hope you're doing well and having a great weekend.

AFM well AF showed up today which gave me a 24 day cycle this time. My period may not be as heavy because of the surgery but it is no less painful ugggh. I'm still in the bed and don't know when I'm gonna get up. Oh well, the good news is that now I have a better idea of where I am in my cycle and I don't have to worry about the witch showing up on my vacation. In fact O may happen while I'm on vacation so I guess there's going to be a lot of bding going on. Dh is always more in the mood on vacation. LOL So that's what's going on with me. Don't have to be at work til Wednesday and after that it's vacation time!! Take care and I'll check in later.


----------



## Tweak0605

Naomi - :hugs:

Adrienne - have a great time on vacation! Hope the cramps ease up for you!


AFM - well, I'm on day 3 of having a + OPK. Friday it was just barely positive, and yesterday and today were blaring super dark positives. Soo, not sure what's going on there, but we're keeping up with the BDing. I'm SO happy with DH, with all the BDing we're doing, and the fact that he really isnt' fighting it. I think the talk really got to him! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Buster1

Update, the cramps have gone but now the bleeding is worse than ever. I'm going through super plus tampons and super pads at the same time. The Dr. told me that my period should be lighter but, it's heavier than ever. Ugggh I can't wait for this to be over. Sorry for the TMI, just needed to do a little venting. Hope you ladies enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:

*Amy* :happydance: for the positive OPKs! And that's fab that hubby is now fully on board with the bdancing this cycle! Fingers crossed this will be your lucky cycle x

*Naomi* Hope your feeling a bit better hun, I feel the exact same way when my AF arrives but I usually get back my positivity once she's gone. Get back to your SMEP and fingers crossed it will work out this month :hugs: x

*Adrienne* So sorry the witch is being evil :( I am guessing it will maybe just be this month its so heavy with it being your first after surgery. I hope so anyway cause that's crazy going through both tampons and pads. Hope your able to rest up with a hot water bottle :hugs: x

How's everyone else doing?

Well my temp shot up this morning, trying not to get my hopes up until nearer the weekend, we shall see what the rest of the week looks like before testing on Saturday. I want to wait till i'm late which would be Monday but hubby is insisting I test on Saturday :haha:

My wee cat is doing so much better, he had cut one the pads on his paw so the doctor had to give him a painkiller and antibiotic jag, he was not pleased with me after that! He hid under the stairs for the rest of the day :haha: He is walking normal now though and it seems to be healing so i'm so pleased about that.

On another note my car was meant to be collected on Sunday but the buyer decided to pull out as he found a car closer to home! grr!! Was not impressed. Going to have to re-advertise it later in the week and hope it sells again.

Well, I best get on for now, talk to all you lovely ladies later :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - hope the bleeding eases up for you! :hugs:

Wendy - So glad your kitty is okay! And your chart is looking awesome! FX'd for you!!


Well, I'm on day 4 of a super positive OPK. Not sure what's going on there. I'm gonna swing by the dollar store and pick up some cheapie opks and hpts so I can still keep track. I've heard that it could be cause of my diet, or I could be PG already. I'm banking on the diet one, so I guess we'll see what happens. I just wish I knew what was going on!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy- Its good to be back (in a way). Glad to hear your cat is going to be alright. Cats are fickle he will love you again in no time. Sorry about your car, better luck this time!! Or maybe its a sign that you shouldn't sell?? I don't know I always look too much into things like that.

Amy-I couldn't believe all the hooking up at the end of the episode. Especially Henry and Adrian. I feel so bad for Ben and Alice. Any idea when next season is going to be starting? I just CANT wait!! I also watch Make it or Break it on ABC Family and I CANT wait for the new season to start.YAHHH for the +OPK's!!! Lots of :dust: to you!!!

Adrienne- Hope you have a great vacation! Where are you and your hubby headed to? Sorry about your period, I can understand, mine were gut wrenching. I hope it gets better. Advil was my best friend. 3 Advil every 4 hours and LOTS of laying down. 

AFM- I went to the doctor today and got to hear Beans heart beat. It is soo strong the nurse is always so impressed. The doctor felt my belly and said I am definately growing, he can now feel the top of my uterus (whatever that means in terms of growing) anyone want to feel me in, please do. We go for our "20" week scan in 4 weeks. So technically we will be 19 weeks but he said that is fine, and then around 25-28 weeks we have 4D scan. I CANT WAIT!!!!! Well its back to my boring old routine around the house. The weekend can never come soon enough.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, FXD!!! at the temp shift and that they stay high! :dust:

CARLY, welcome back! So HAPPY to hear that you haf a great time! Christmas will be here before you know it and you will be right back to another great time! Cute shower theme, I cannot wait to hear all about it.

AMY, I am app crazy, besides Ovu, I use, FF, countdown to preg, and Womans log haha:) funny thing is, they are all predicting the same day, or a day difference... hmmm GL :dust: Keep up that BDg while things are showing +!!!

NAOMI, I am glad to hear that you beginning to feel better Hun. :hugs:

ADRIENNE,I am glad that you have a better idea of the cycle, but sucks to have af cramping you! :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* That does sound a bit confusing! Usually you only get two positive opk's not four. It's good your covering all your basis though! When is AF due for you? x

*Carly* Haha, I said the same to hubby! Said I must be meant to keep the car but then I know it will save a lot of money if I sell so I will re-advertise at the end of the week. Aww that's lovely you got to hear your baby's heartbeat again, it must be such a heartwarming experience x

*Maia* I know how you feel about being tired, i'm constantly tired at the mo. Yet this morning I woke up at 6.30am and although I was knackered there was just no getting back to sleep. I don't get it. Have also been having some stabbing pains in my left boob, very strange! Trying so hard not to think of it as a symptom though. Roll on Saturday! x

Well ladies there isn't a lot happening with me. We had such a stormy night last night because we caught the end of Hurricane Katrina. My neighbours wooden fence just blew right apart and there was parts of trees and bins all over the roads. Wasn't much fun but i'm glad to say it's calmed down now and the sun is shining! Phew. Got a friend coming round for dinner tonight so that should be nice. Nothing else much to report so I shall get off for now. Speak soon :flower: x


----------



## xarlenex

Ladies we got some horrid news last night, my family all used to stay next door to each other till last year and we've just discovered our neighbour was sexually abusing my little cousin :( I don't know why I've came on here to say.. Just don't know what to do :( I want to take all the pain away from her.


----------



## WendyJ

*Arlene* That's so awful, all you can do is be there for her if she wants to talk. She may not want to though and the matter should be left if she doesn't want to. You will know I told you in the past that I went through a similar experience and no members of my family to this day know about it as I simply don't want to bring it all up and talk about. She will get through it like I have but no one should have to go through that and it's heartbreaking to hear what she's been through. Is the matter going to be getting reported? It's one thing I wish I had done x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Arlene- I am so sorry for you and your entire family. The anger and sadness you all must be feeling has to be overwhelming. The best thing you can do is stand by her side and make sure she understands it will never happen again. I think in times like this a family really needs to come together for support and love. Make a commitment to do whatever she asks of you all. Wether it be going with her to therapy or just spending extra time with her, so she never has to feel/be alone. I send love and prayers to your cousin, you, and your entire family. Know that time heals all wounds, even the deep ones, and while there are no answers for what has happened to your cousin I hope she can find the strength and courage to move forward into a happier chapter in her life.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I'm hoping this weekend brings rest, or better yet sleep to me. The LO has dentist yesterday, 3rd grade meet teachers tonight, orthodontist thurs, and karate fri. None of that is what the wife and I have planned this week, i.e. donations... I just don't see how I will get any this week... I hope you are resting better. Peeked at your chart, temps looking good, hoping they stay high PAST Sat and you see a glaring bfp! FXD!

ARLENE, I am so very sorry to hear this. :hugs: to you and your family and especially your cousin. I know that there are no words for situations like this, but I have to think that WENDY and CARLY are right, in that you need to just make yourselves available to her in whatever she needs. If she is reporting, please be strong for her, as I know many going through this think they are weak. It takes a certain strength to go through adversity, and it takes that strength and will power, to make it through the adverse times. As a family, stand united in love and support, it can be the greatest thing ever given. If not reporting, double all I just said, as it takes unimaginable strength to not talk about something.... :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

I could not bring myself to post about me with that negative information from ARLENE. :hugs:

*AFM...* Not much to report, the lines are getting a little darker, I think I have timed OV just right, even if it is a day or so late, I will be ok, because "donations" are set for Thur, Fri, Sun and Mon!!! OV is between Thurs and Sat (predicted) FXD!!! GL Lovely Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Oh Arlene my heart goes out to you and your family. I can't imagine what you all are going through at this moment. The only advice I have is what the others have said. Just be there for your cousin and give them all the love and support she needs. Sending lots of hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry to hear that horrible news Arlene :hugs: hope you and your family are ok. its a horrible thing to have to experience. 

I hope everyone is ok. I have been keeping an eye on here but with work, going away and doing DIY before my new carpet comes in I only have chance for a read and run. Oh and Gavins car has packed in so i am ferrying him backwards and forwards from work!

Hope everyone else is ok. I have put the 2 pics of Pip on my journal from the scan x


----------



## xarlenex

Oh this just gets more awful as time goes by right now, there was another girl abused too, his own grandaughter. And it was reported a while ago and nothing came of it, even though he never fully denied it! There has been so many let downs in our police and social services system that has came to light today. My aunt called the police right away yesterday to those who asked. I will get on to do a proper post at some point and I'm sorry for dragging down the tone of the thread. Thanks everyone for your kind words xx


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies.

*Maia* Wow sounds like a busy week for you! Sounds like you couldn't have timed your donation any better though! That line should be nice and dark by tomorrow or Friday :thumbup: x

*Emma* You are one busy lady as always! Aww the scan pics are gorgeous. Can't believe pip's the size of a banana now! x

*Arlene* That's just awful hun, I really feel for them both. Police can just be useless, it makes me so mad! I really hope he gets what he deserves this time! Surely with two different girls coming forward should make a difference x

Well I best get ready for work, but I can't help but get my hopes up for this month! I put my temp in this morning and fertility friend says it looks like I have a triphasic chart :happydance: I know that isn't a definite sign but I know it's a good one and i've never had it before. Eek! Really hope i'm not building myself up for a fall again x


----------



## kaylz1987

Hi ladies

Havent posted for a while as been getting tests etc, i had CD21 bloods done and finally got result back today and it seems i am ovulating but doctor says may not be when i thought i was, so he gave me a prescription :O for OV tests lol, i didnt think you could get prescriptions for that... but anyway he says the ones he has given me are the best to use.

So im going to try extra hard this month and use the OV tests everyday, see how far into my cycle i am when i ovulate.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - good luck! I so hope this is your cycle. I doubt we'll be bump buddies though, as I don't have a good feeling about this cycle. :( I'm glad your cat is feeling better! I've actually started brushing my cats teeth :haha: The vet said they've got bad gums and I don't want them to have their teeth cleaned since it's $$$$. They don't mind it - 1 actually loves the toothpaste I use, and gnaws on the brush when I'm done. I have no clue when AF is due now. I'm gonna test on the my angels due date, and see what happens .. If I don't get AF before that. With my later-then-usual OV date, I'll be 14DPOish on 9/28. 

Carly - Oh gosh I LOVE MIOBI!! I actually watch a majority of the ABC Family shows. Pretty Little Liars has got to be my favorite though, by far! LOVE it!! I'll find out when the next season is starting and let you know. Glad you had a good appointment!!

Maia - good luck this cycle - sounds like you've got everything timed right so far!

Arlene - I'm so very sorry to hear the news :cry: I really hope they can do something about it. Be there for support for whenever she needs it :hugs:

Emma - Hope work slows down a bit, you're always so busy! :hugs:


So, I got + OPKs from Friday to Monday morning. I tested Monday afternoon and it was negative, along with yesterday. I also took a HPT, since those can pick up levels and I wasn't sure when I ovulated. It was a BFN of course. I'm thinking I ovulated yesterday, and the last time we DTD was Sunday afternoon. I'm really losing hope for this cycle. We tried to DTD last night, but it just couldn't happen. Still getting ovulation pains today too. I guess we'll give it one last try Friday, and pray for the best. I'm gonna test on 9/28, my angels due date, and see what happens. I'm already starting to feel the stress about that, but I just keep busy with work and travel. 

So, DH called yesterday and said he cracked his back molar. He went to the dentist and they have to pull the whole tooth, and put in a replacement. It's a screw that goes into your gums, and then the implant bonds to it. How much?? $4,000!! Yup, so he's stressed about that. We have the money and can use CareCredit, but he's mad at himself for not getting the crown put on sooner.


----------



## Pinky12

Amy- I have my fingers crossed for you! Dont give uo hope and I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Arlene- Hope you and your family and doing ok :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*I have a little something to share you with you all.........*​
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pinky12

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pinky12

I have been dying to put that!!! I dont know how you are feeling about it all but I still cant believe it!! Hope you are doing ok Mummy!!


----------



## WendyJ

Aww *Emma* i'm in total shock hun and knackered from all the excitement! If you'd seen how diluted my urine was you'd be amazed I got my bfp, but they are good lines aint they. So excited to be bump buddies with you now :happydance: x


----------



## Pinky12

They are definately good lines Mrs! I dont think I have ever heard of a clear blue digi being wrong either!! Hope you finally managed to eat some tea lol!


----------



## WendyJ

Not really lol, had two pancakes and a bag of quavers with a cup of tea. I will eat better tomorrow though! For now i'm going to bed for an early night with a big smile on my face, i'm shattered. nite nite :flower: x


----------



## Pinky12

Night x


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats wendy!! You have no idea just how happy I am for you!! :happydance: you truly deserve this :hugs:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

OMG Wendy Congrats!!! So happy we get to be bump buddies!!! I am sooo happy for you. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Cant wait to read and follow your journey. I hope your first doctors appt. whenever it may be goes well. I will post a proper post later but I had to say congrats and how exciting!!!!


----------



## Buster1

Wow Wendy this is good news...no wait this is GREAT news!! I am so happy for you. CONGRATULATIONS lady.


----------



## WendyJ

Thank you ladies, that means so much :flower: I'm still in shock to be honest, wide awake at 6am this morning so got up and took another test, another really quick positive came up, literally in under 20 seconds :happydance: 

Told Emma last night that I couldn't keep to my plan of not telling people until 12 weeks and told all my immediate family last night :haha: I couldn't help it, I was so emotional and excited I had to go tell them. I just can't believe it's happened to me after the doctors saying about the pcos and how I would find it hard doing it without medical treatment. I thought it would never happen!

Just waiting till the doctors surgery opens this morning so I can make an appointment and get the ball rolling :happydance: x


----------



## xarlenex

How did you tell your hubby wendy?! It would be lovely to share the pregnancy start to finish with the people closest to you :)

So what did you do, if you done anything different this month? And what were you symptoms? Xx


----------



## WendyJ

I'd bought a chocolate heart from Thorntons a month or two ago Arlene and had it personalised with the words, I'm Pregnant!! I had it wrapped and hidden so as soon as I got my BFP I ran down the stairs and gave him it. Poor bloke was in the middle of making dinner :haha: He opened it up and was in total shock and just kept saying seriously? when? lol. Then he ran up stairs to see test and we did the digi together which came up just as quick. It was lovely. 

My whole family were overwhelmed, my sis and sis-in-law burst into tears, it was so nice sharing my news with them all.

I didn't do anything differently this month, the only difference was the day before ovulation was the first time we'd bdanced in 3 days so we got a good supply at the right time where usually we'd have bdanced every 2 days before it. 

Not much at all in the way of symptoms, the odd sharp shooting pain in my left breast, the odd strange feeling in stomach and very occasionally felt a bit sick. That was it! If it wasn't for my chart going triphasic I wouldn't have tested. Hope you'll be joining me very soon with your BFP :flower: x


----------



## WendyJ

Well i've been to the doctors and they didn't even bother retesting as said I used good branded tests. I've to wait on a letter now from a midwife who will come and do a home visit and take blood etc. I thought we would have to go to the doctors but it seems the midwives come to you? Can't wait! I'm so excited about it all :cloud9: x


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, don't give up! You still have a very good chance this cycle! MY FXD for you! :dust:

WENDY!!!! :happydance: :hugs: This is soooo awesome, I am beyond happy for you, almost feel as though I got my BFP!!! :haha: I sure hope that I am following behind you here in a few days. I cannot wait to see if we will all be bump buddies!!! Just over the moon for you right now! :happydance: :happydance:

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an hour ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah congratulations wendy!!!!!!!!:happydance: that is amazing news!!!!!!
Sorry to hear arlene that you are going thru an awful time at the moment, words just dont do news like that justice.

As for me, still feeling really rock bottom low on occasions, thankfully work keeps my mind busy during the week now. Not sure how to fix it really but im hoping to be more positive soon.


----------



## disneybelle25

Woken up a bit more positive this morning! Got my smiley face on the opk so its going to be a busy weekend!! Please please let this be a successful weekend!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Naomi and congratulations Wendy :happydance:


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies! How's everyone doing?

*Maia* Thanks so much hun, I really hope you'll be joining me soon! Sounds like you've got your donation right on time :thumbup: Keeping everything crossed for you x

*Naomi* Thanks hun and yey for the positive opk! :happydance: I know you can do this hun, get that bdancing in :flower: x

*Rachael* Thanks hun, so excited to be a month behind you! x

*Amy* Don't count yourself out hun, believe me I had hardly any symptoms :hugs: x

Well I woke up this morning and took another test cause I still don't believe it :haha: It was a digi which came up with 2-3 this time :happydance: I just feel like i'm dreaming x


----------



## MrsMM24

NAOMI, get busy and stay busy for the next few days!!! YAY for OV!!! We are sooo very close in cycles, I see us all being bump buddies very very soon!!! FXD :dust:

WENDY, we decided to do a morning and evening "donation" since we had so many lined up (4) We are really trying to work it. Have one more left as I am still getting some really fertile CM and I know that the OV predictor just shows + for the 2 most fertile days sooo....

How are the rest of you ladies hanging in?

*AFM&#8230;* CD18, No Smiley, but the OPK was dark. Last night the stick was the same as yesterday! My CM and temp look good too. We know that you OV within 24-48 hours of a + so we have 1 more donation set then we will be counting down the days, trying NOT to SS :haha: Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats wendy!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy- Congrats again!! Its good to tell your family, I am so glad I told mine. I hope your feeling well!! Let us know when that midwife comes, it is nice that they come to you. WOHOO for the 2-3. I never took a test like that with the numbers, it must be fun!!

Naomi- Have a fun weekend BABYDUST TO YOU!!!

Arlene- Let me start by saying how sorry I am again. And letting you know that if you ever need to talk dont hesitate to contact me.

MrsMM- GL!! FXD!! BABYDUST TO YOU!!!

Emma- SUch great scan pics!! Are you planning to do a 3d/4d scan??

Amy- WE will have to talk about MIOBI. I never got into pretty little liars. But I did watch switched at birth. Sorry about your DH's tooth. I will be keeping my eyes open on the 28th for your test result, GOODLUCK!!!!

AFM- I have been feeling a lack of motivation since we got back from IL. I have had to force myself to do my school work, look for jobs, clean the house, even take a shower. I dont know if its just a lack of routine and I have never dealt with this feeling for soo long, but I really need something to get my butt moving. I told my husband I would clean the house this week, since he did it last week but I just want to go lay down in bed. I think the weather isn't helping, its been cold and kind of rainy here. I just want to feel like myself again. Well ladies I hope you all have a great weekend. We have some fun things planned so I will let you know how everything goes. I hope it gets me out of my funk.


----------



## MrsMM24

SHANA, nice seeing you back here, how are you feeling Hun?


----------



## 9babiesgone

not that great to be honest. but hanging in here.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: :hugs: SHANA! You are one of the strongest women I have gotten the chance to chat and know.... Hang in there, your RAINBOW FOREVER BABY is near....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know. we are not really trying anymore.

: (

thanks though.
you are pretty dang amazing yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Wendy- I am still in shock for you! Your definitely going to be like me though with constantly testing! I took up to 12 tests in the end lol! Hope your doing ok :hugs:

Naomi- hang in there Mrs! Your not alone in this remember :hugs: I have everything crossed for you x

Amy- don't count yourself out. Where's that PMA gone! We are all getting there slowly but surely and I know that you will not be far behind us :hugs:

Maia- :happydance: for the donations! Bet you can't wait for the next few weeks to fly by!

Arlene- hope you and your family are ok x

Well I have had a pretty crappy day! I feel like I'm coming down with a old or something and have struggled all day to focus. Left work early to come home and get some rest and on the way home this guy cut in front of me, nearly hit my car and then at the next set of lights pulled over and started screaming at me. I got home and burst into tears and spent half an hour on the phone to Gavin crying. I've had a sleep for a few hours and still feel crappy and emotional about that guy but just wanting the next week to be over with so I can relax!


----------



## wantingagirl

First of all Wendy I just want to say a huge congrats!!! So exciting! Did you do anything I see your bed all four days. Im so knackered now Im on my 6th high day since Ive stopped drinking so far :haha:

Tweak GL for this month, hope this is it for you you deserve it! Im feeling quite positive this month but scared that I will have such a huge huge fall if AF comes.

Disneybelle - so sorry your feeling so down at the min, it is very hard to pick urself up from it, I know all too well myself. It does take time but with all the lovely support from these gorgeous ladies we will get there. I hope you get pregnant soon, how long have you been TTC so far now? My due date is coming up next month, I will be dreading that if Im not pregnant by then. 

Adrienne thanks hun :hugs: try to get on as much as possible, I think I might try and keep up with this thread first and then any journals. I think I signed 
up to too many lol..... Did you say you got the brunt of hurricane Katia. We got nothing like it but we got really bad high winds, they said the tail end of it. So sorry you had such bad bleeding, is everything ok now?

MrsMM24 - How is your cycle going this month? GL for you hope there as some more much needed BFP on this thread, maybe there is a trend emerging hopefully with Wendy now getting hers too. 

Arlene Im so so sorry to hear that about your cousin :hugs: If you ever need to talk you know where I am. I think you know of my history so Im here if you need me 

Wendy me too and I wish now I reported him while he was still around to be caught but he was my boyfriend at the time and me being naive didnt think it meant that as that what he kept on putting in my ear. He has so many warrants out for other things now that he is on the run. I will never got to Glasgow again just incase he returned altho doubtful as he threatened to kill me and my family.

Emma how are you hun, hows your pregnancy going? So sorry that happened hun stupid guy, hope your ok. You take care of urself :hugs:

Kaylz1987 hey hun, hope you are well and GL for this cycle!

Anyone heard from leah, how is she?

Caught up now, sorry if Ive missed anyone out. 

ASFM I stopped drinking for nearly 2 weeks now as ever since my 1st was born the most high days I got on my monitor was 2 if I was lucky. I thought it would take a while to adjust but since I have stopped I have had 6 high days so far! Its good as more chances but its ended up being the longest cycle ever :haha: But hopefully a longer day til peak a stronger eggy im very positive which isnt usually like me but scared I will be back to scratch if my AF comes. I hate how all this makes me feel so happy and sad all the time. I would just love to go to my sis wedding next month pregnant esp since my due date would have been OCT 24TH. I have a feeling I should hopefully get my peak tomorrow so only time willl tell. 

Oh did you hear about the miners in Wales so sad :cry:

Sorry this was so long lol 

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

Shona- Hiya hun, lovely to see you back here! Everythings going fine with me. My midwife seems to think I am developing sciatica and I have been referred for physio but otherwise little Pip is doing well. I have my fingers crossed for you and I am loving the PMA :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Pinky12 said:


> Shona- Hiya hun, lovely to see you back here! Everythings going fine with me. My midwife seems to think I am developing sciatica and I have been referred for physio but otherwise little Pip is doing well. I have my fingers crossed for you and I am loving the PMA :hugs:

Thanks hun, we will see how long it lasts for :haha: but its in the building at the moment and usually it never appears. 

Ouch that sounds painful hun :hugs: Is it really bad? Is there like something you can wear to help or am I thinking of something else? I didnt have that but I had the worst back pain ever. 

Glad pip and you are well tho other than that hun xxx


----------



## xarlenex

mrsmm sounds like you timed your donations just perfect! Good luck :)

naomi big :hugs: your way, really hope you start feeling better soon. Fx'd you caught that egg!

Carly thank you for your kind words. Hope you start feeling yourself again soon :hugs:

Emma hope that cold didn't come to anything!

Shona thank you :) thats great that stopping drinking seems to have helped your body. I hope this is your month :)

Sorry this has been rather quick. I've been trying to do so much the past week, so having some me time this weekend. I went with OH, his gran and mum yesterday to view Guthrie Castle and totally fell in love with it. Obviously we're going to give other venues a chance, but I just think in our hearts we know what we want. Problem is its far more expensive that plenty others and a bit further out. Anyway, we're off to the wedding show in the SECC today so better get a move on and get ready. As for ttc..not a clue where I am, on monday I got a nearly positive, but also got the news of my cousin there and been so occupied I haven't tested since, can only guess i'm possibly about 3dpo or so?


----------



## WendyJ

Evening all! Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :flower:

*Maia* Yey for ovulation! :happydance: Looks from your chart that you couldn't have timed your donations any better! Have got everything crossed for you hun, really hope this is your month x

*Shana* Thank you hun, I'm sorry to hear about what you have been through. I really don't know where you get your strength from. Keep your chin up, I know you can get your next forever baby soon :flower: x

*Carly* We all feel lazy from time to time, especially when it's cold, I just want to curl up under my duvet. I'm sure you'll get your motivation back soon :) x

*Emma* Aww I know hun, i've gone and ordered more tests :dohh: I don't know why i'm doing it to myself, i'm just so worried something will go wrong and 12 weeks seems so far away! Sorry to hear about that idiot of a driver, you should have asked him if it made him feel hard shouting at a pregnant lady! Grrr, was so mad when I read about it. Don't let idiots like that bring you down hun, you'll prob never see him again :hugs: x

*Shona* Thank you hun, I still can't quite believe it! I didn't do anything different at all other than not have as much bdancing the week before ovulation. My CBFM randomly only gave me 1 high day then my peak instead of my usual 5 to 6 days of high so I think that's what worked in our favour! Have you given up charting your temps? Hopefully ovulation will be right around the corner and you can catch that eggy :thumbup: x

*Arlene* How did the wedding show go? Aww hun, if that's the venue you want then go for it! You only get married once (hopefully!, twice in my case lol) You want it to be the most special day of your life. And no doubt when you buy a wedding dress you will find out your preggers :haha: x

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry I haven't been on much, i've been feeling pretty rough this weekend. Not actually being sick but feeling very queezy and worn out so i've spent most of the weekend in bed. I did pop round and see my ex husband to tell him my news. I wasn't going to tell anyone else until 12 weeks but I thought seen as he told me as soon as he found out his fiance was pregnant I thought it only fair to return the favour. Him and his fiance were so thrilled for me so I felt brilliant about telling them. Their little girl is only a couple of months old and they have told me that they are going to keep all her things for me incase i have a little girl. I thought that was so nice and very generous! Now that they have said that I will probably have a boy :haha: I would be happy with either to be honest. 

Well I best get my work things sorted for tomorrow then get back to my bed. I'm shattered cause i'm waking lots through the night :sleep: Speak to you all soon x


----------



## xarlenex

Wendy the wedding show was fantastic! Got plenty of ideas for the big day and came out with a few free stays, lunches or dinners at different venues, bonus! :lol: so we're going to set dates to go see some other venues but I feel it may be a waste of time :dohh: My dress truely will be one of a kind, my oh gran asked to make it for me as its something she always wanted to do (his mum had him young and while she was training to be a paramedic they helped look after him a lot, he's the favourite grandchild!) She had her own shop and has made a fair few before so I'm lucky that way. 
That was very nice of your ex! I don't think I'll last to 12 weeks when the time comes! Although I really would like it to be mine and oh's little secret to cherise for a while so maybe I will. Its all down to personal preference I suppose. Now I best be off to sleep for work. I've got my hospital appointment tomorrow regarding my hernia too, not looking forward to that!

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would write a quick note to you all to wish you all the best in TTC. I will be nipping on here for you all and reading up on anything but I will not be posting.

Since becoming pregnant I have tried to distance myself but have also tried to keep this thread going. It seems that a lot of the ladies who are TTC dont post on here anymore although this is about them and their journey.

E-mail me if you wish to have anything updated on the front page. I sincerely wish you all the best of luck and you all receive your forever babies but it has got to a point where I feel bad for posting here.

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

EMMA, I hope you aren't getting a cold. I totally understand about the thread, I hope that you are able to pop in and keep us posted during the remaining last hapf of your preg! :hugs:

SHONA, GL for the peak. FXD for a bfp! :dust:

ARLENE, I do think we timed well, I just hope that it pays off!! I think we are the same DPO!

WENDY, loving the relationship you have with your ex, your kids will likely grow up together. I know the feeling of not sleeping because of the bathroom, hope it gets better, that LO is right on that bladder....

*AFM* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all,
*Emma*, feel very sad you are leaving us :cry: don't disappear completely though, we will miss you! Thanks for all the support, became so obsessed with symptom spotting last month have been trying to distance myself a bit from here so I try and be a nit more relaxed about the whole ttc thing, it will happen its just up to nature.

*Arlene*, it all sounds so exciting!! How exciting you'll be having your dress made!!! I LOVED planning our wedding! Hope your appointment went well today.

*MRSMM* stay strong hun, those days will hopefully fly by!
well according to tickers and calenders I ov'd yesterday, got my smiley face on friday so have been going at it great guns since thursday and will continue tonight and tomorrow, 2 b honest hubby is actually sick of it now!!!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Emma- Sorry about the guy who cut you off, I hope the rest of your week goes better. I wish you weren't leaving but I can understand. I too wonder how much longer I can stay on this thread. A piece of me also feels bad for posting. This has been such a positive and safe place to be. Everyone is so supportive and I think thats why I keep coming back. I hope we hear from you time to time. I wish you the best during the rest of your pregnancy!

Arlene- The castle sounds amazing!! I am glad the wedding show went well, it sounds like a lot of fun!! Your dress is going to be incredible. I am soooo jealous!!!! You will have to post pictures once she has completed it.

Wendy- Get loads of rest. I had more energy in my first trimester than I have in this second but they say thats not usually the case. So get the rest while you can!!! I think its so nice you and your ex can be friends and be there for one another. Any thoughts on what you think your having. 3 weeks till we find out if your prediction for a boy was right.

MrsMM- Keep your spirits high!!! My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Well ladies. I just wanted to say I remember when I first joined this thread and we had 1 BFP now we have 4. I am so honored and blessed to have connected with all of you. I am sure I will get to a point of feeling bad for posting as Emma has, but for now I think I need this support. I dont have any friends or family around so its nice to come on here and feel a part of something. I have been trying to reclaim my energy. I went for a mile walk today, vacumed the bedrooms, and put away all my laundry. So for now I will say its been a good day. My husband leaves tomorrow for a business trip. He will be back Friday afternoon. It is the fried chicken festival this weekend so I am looking forward to that. Anyone who knows me knows I LOVE fried chicken but I have been trying to eat healthy and stay away from fried foods for my pregnancy but just one day of indulging isnt going to kill me. I hope you all have a great week!!!


----------



## WendyJ

Morning girls! Hope everyone is well :flower:

I have to say that unfortunately I am in the same boat as Emma. Although I have only recently found out I am pregnant it has came to my attention that some of you lovely ladies are staying away from this thread because the baby talk is getting to you, so I feel like I can't share my excitement of pregnancy with you for fear of upsetting some of you, which is whole heartedly something I don't want to do. It took me 11 months to get pregnant, and some of you ladies will know I didn't even have a monthly cycle for 6 months in which time I found out I had PCOS so this was no easy journey for me so believe me I know how you feel when the witch arrives every month.

I don't however want to lose touch with you girls because I have made some wonderful friendships along the way. Emma has started up a new thread where us pregnant ladies can go and talk about all pregnancy related things so I think I shall go on there and talk about my pregnancy but I will still come on here and support all of you ttc ladies without talking about pregnancy things, that way when any of you are having a low day you don't have to read about things that will bring you down further. I think this is the best way to move forward. No ttc ladies should leave this thread, it's what its here for. I will still come on and support you all but if you'd like to know anything about how my pregnancy is going you can pop over to the other thread at a time you feel ready to see pregnancy stuff. 

Hope this has all came accross the right way :) Sorry for not doing individual posts right now, just getting ready for work but I will be back later :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Wendy I would love to join Emma's new thread. I really wasn't ready to leave this thread because I love the support of all you lovely ladies but if Emma has began a new thread I would love to be a part of it. So please put up a link or personally send me a link. I wish all the TTC ladies the best. I didn't join this thread till I moved to Kentucky in May and I got my BFP in June. However we had been trying since September of the previous year so I know how hard it can be at times. I want to thank you all for your kind words over the last few months. It has been such a pleasure to be on this journey with you. I will stop by to keep up but probably wont post as much as I had previously. Hope to be reading about more BFP's in the future. 

<3 Carly


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I have to say, it will be sad to see you go, or at least not come by as often. I was not one that was bothered by the "baby/pregnancy" talk, as it has been a great comfort since my MC in July. However, I can definitely undertand your dilemma. I wouldn't want to make anyone uncomfy. I do hope that EMMA, WENDY, and CARLY try to come in here occassionally to check up as I would love and it is only right, that I share my BFP with you ladies when it comes.... Keep me posted on the journey, you are all more than welcome to PM me....

CARLY, Maaaan, I wish I was going to the Fried Chicken Festival with you! :haha: Enjoy hun, and you and baby enjoy some for me!!! 

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## xarlenex

Ladies I hope you don't take the lack of posting personally, yous all know the situation with my cousin and yet again the police have let us down and cancelled her interview again. That's over a week since she told and we've had little to no help whatsoever. Not even the social work have been in touch! So as you can imagine I'm trying to help with all this. I'll hopefully get a proper post soon x


----------



## WendyJ

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well :flower:

*Arlene* Oh wow, if I knew you got free stays or lunches I would have went to some wedding shows myself! :haha: Aww that's lovely about your dress, it gives the wedding more of a personal touch and i'm sure it'll look fab! How did the hospital appointment go? Well I hope. Sorry to hear the police aren't being of much help, that's unbelievable they keep putting it off, especially when it's a child who is involved, no wonder we don't have much faith in our police force x

*Maia* Oh don't worry you don't get rid of me that easy :haha: I'll still be checking up on you ladies. Chart is looking good so far! Let the symptom spotting commence lol x

*Naomi* :happydance: for ovulation! I'm sure you've done all you can hun, you and hubby can now relax after all your hard work and fingers crossed it will have been worth it :hugs: x


----------



## wantingagirl

I totally get what you are both saying, would you mind if I join the other thread too and go between this and that one. The only reason Im not on tooo much is I work three nights a week and cant navigate properly at work :haha: plus keeping up with the other journals too. I would miss you all too much. I will also be on journals, do any of you have pregnancy journals to keep up with? Your always welcome on mine too :flower:

I absolutely love seeing the pregnancys progressing, you all have had difficult times to get to this point and are so deserving of this :hugs:

Usually fri I manage to update everything on here properly :thumbup:

Arlene so sorry for what you are going through at the moment speak soon :kiss:

Thanks for all the kind words from everyone means so much and yes I agree more BFP's on the way. It is true what someone sed there has been alot of losses on the thread but that makes us stronger to get to our end goal :)

ASFM 10 highs on my clear blue fertility monitor! Still no peak yet!
xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have to say, it will be sad to see you go, or at least not come by as often. I was not one that was bothered by the "baby/pregnancy" talk, as it has been a great comfort since my MC in July. However, I can definitely undertand your dilemma. I wouldn't want to make anyone uncomfy. I do hope that EMMA, WENDY, and CARLY try to come in here occassionally to check up as I would love and it is only right, that I share my BFP with you ladies when it comes.... Keep me posted on the journey, you are all more than welcome to PM me....
> 
> CARLY, Maaaan, I wish I was going to the Fried Chicken Festival with you! :haha: Enjoy hun, and you and baby enjoy some for me!!!
> 
> *AFM* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:

I totally agree, we are like a little family but I also dont want anyone to feel uncomfortable xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I honestly did post, bc I was having an miscarriage, it had nothing to do with you guys pregnancies. I wish you both would stay.

but I will keep in touch, or try to post more. I apologize for that.


----------



## MrsMM24

How is everyone feeling today?

9 :hugs: we are on a few of the same threads, but you get hugs wherever I run into you Hun!

WANTING, I hope that you get that peak soon.... 10 highs, is still pretty fertile, have you gotten som BDg in? FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

9 - so so sorry for all your losses, I hope that you are ok :hugs:

MrsMM - Is it Naomi, I havent been able to be on too much so getting my head round everyones names lol..... Thanks hun. Since TTC with 
Cody I got 4-5 highs and 2 peaks. I stopped drinking nearly 3 weeks ago and this has happened as before I had either 1 high day or 2 or none
at all. Never heard of 10 highs before tho :shrug: lol..... I did an OPK thats not as strong as control line yet but quite dark but hoping that 
it will show a peak tomorrow as only fertility stick left. Click on my ovulation chart I dont temp anymore but has my CM and bedding days have a look 
you will laugh. Im knackered! :haha: I have ended up with a UTI now tho I think from bedding too much or maybe coincidence. 

How are you and everyone else?

Ooooh that was a sympton in my previous pregnancy heres hoping :hugs: when are you gonna test? This cycle is gonna be a long one for me. 

xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi good luck this cycle, fx'd you caught that egg! :)

Carly, she's desperate to get started now on the dress, but I dont want to say to her "No we're going to have a baby first..:dohh:" Fried chicken festival sounds fun! I don't think our government would ever let us have a festival like that, all about promoting healthy eating nowadays!

mrsmm yay for the temp rise!

Shona, i've never heard anyone say they had 10 highs! Good luck this cycle :)

As for me i'm around 7dpo, this months gone so quick. After this i've got 2 more cycles then it'll be off the doctors. I hope it doesn't get that far, but if i'm honest I feel it will. I do have an appointment with the gyno in 2 weeks, due to pain and bleeing during/after sex, maybe whatevers causing this might be whats preventing us from concieving? Anyway..enough conspiricy theories :dohh:
So my aunt had to call the police 4 times before she got to someone who could help, only to be told it would be next week before they could take ashleys interview, however finally came out after I threatened them with going to the newspapers and making a formal complaint to top dog. I cannot believe how useless they have been. They reckon the guy will be charged, but it will be within a few weeks because my cousin isn't in immediate danger. The man is a peodaphile and we're meant to just accept it'll be WEEKS before they lift him?! This mans window looks directly into my mums garden were Kyle plays! Anyway, no point in ranting, we can't do anything about it. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## disneybelle25

O arlene that sounds terrible, makes you lose all faith in the ppl who are supposed to protect us doesnt it!!
Will do a proper post at the weekend, hope everyone is well and thinking positive, i am trying my hardest!!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't been on lately but I'm still on vacation and then to top it off I forgot my password to get on to BNB. Then forgot the password to my email. Ugh.

But I'm back on now. I'll do a proper post when I get home this weekend, it I wanted to let our pregnant ladies know that their posts didn't get bother me but I understand how they feel and that I will be keeping up with their pregnancies on their new page. As for the rest of us who are on the ttc journey (soon to be joining the other ladies) let's keep up our PMA!!! 

Take care and I hope you are all well and I'll be back on when I get back from vacation.


----------



## MrsMM24

Totally understand. Enjoy your vacay. I also agree, keep up this PMA.....

No problem, but its actually Maia... keeping up with the names is difficult so I understand Hun!

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## xarlenex

So i'm approx 11dpo, just taken a superdrug hpt and.........:bfp: :cloud9: Can't believe it. I was taking the test thinking "what a waste of time.." I spent HOURS last night researching soy isoflavones! Typical :dohh:

Good luck to all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Ah arlene!!!! Congratulations!!! Im so so happy for you! Wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow Arlene! I am so happy for you. Have you told th oh yet? I woke up feeling pretty crappy with a cold but you have just brightened my day x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Always happens when you least expect it Arlene! I also took my first BFP test thinking it was a waste of time then left it for a couple of hours before checking it so thought it was an evap :rofl:

Anyhoo! Congratulations :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks ladies! I have to work today so I won't see OH till I finish at 5, maybe a bit later if he'd held up at his course at leuchars. I'm soo excited to be able to tell him :D I'm going to try a digi soon x


----------



## WendyJ

*Shona* Wow! I've never heard of anyone getting 10 high days on a CBFM! :wacko: I thought I was bad getting six!! I see you've got a positive OPK now though :happydance: Get the bdancing in hun & good luck! x

*Shana* You've nothing to apologise for hun, everyone needs time away from time to time. Hope things are going okay for you :flower: x

*Maia* Wow look at that temp rise on your chart!! I am so hoping this is it for you hun. When are you going to test? x

*Arlene* Congrats again hun, fab news! :happydance: x

*Naomi* & *Adrienne* How are you ladies doing? Look forward to reading a post from you soon :flower: x


----------



## disneybelle25

ooo I've gpt 2ww madness setting in. Even though I know it is far far too early and I'll end up feeling disappointed and depressed and that stark white bfn I'll find I just wanna test!!!!!!
Have decided that next month if af shows I'm going to buy a thermometer and do my temps next month, its actually more frustrating when using opks to see the smiley face but not actually know whether I ov'd on that day, the sat or the sun... so I could be 7,8 or 9 dpo!! Any advice??
Hope all you lovely ladies are well, I have tried to make sure my frame of mind is that it WILL happen it's just who knows when and I'm having more and more faith the more bfp's I see on here!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Just popped in to catch up. And what WONDERFUL news arlene. I was sooo happy to read your post!!! Congrats and I wish you a happy, healthy, and amazing pregnancy!!! Please join us on the other thread!! I cant wait to read about your journey!!!!


----------



## LaLaJaii

Hello* BabyandBump* Trying to *conveivers* :), 

Been TTC for *9 month's *after DEPO still no luck! hopefully wont take too long!

*BABY DUST too all 2012 TTC's  * 
:hugs:

Ps! any success storries after depo are more than welcome :)


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread LaLaJaii!!! You'll find a lot of great women here and as you see our thread has been quite lucky lately on the BFP front.

Arlene I'm so happy for your. Congrats, you must be so excited to tell OH.

Naomi good luck. The tww sucks but I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Maia I don't know much about charting but it seems like everyone who does know about it thinks it looks good. Good luck girl!!!

Shona it's always good hearing from you. I know how hard it can be keeping up with all the posts. Hope you're doing well and hope to hear about your BFP very soon.

9babies Glad to hear from you as well. I hope you are doing ok, and I hope your BFP is around the corner as well.

To all our Preggo ladies I'll be checking up on you on the other thread.

AFM back from vacation. Had a great time. Got some Bding in of course, but was trying to take the relaxed approach since I was on vacation. But when I got home I did an OPK and got a positive. Unfortunately to tired to bd last night, but did get some in Sunday afternoon. Dh has to go away on a business trip tomorrow and I go back to work on Tuesday so hopefully we covered our bases and we just have to sit back and wait and see. Like I said earlier this thread has been lucky in the BFP department so hopelly it will be lucky for me as well. That's it for me hope you ladies enjoy the rest of your weekend and speak to all of you later.


----------



## Abii

*i was hoping that when i joined this site i would get alot of help and insight because yes, i am young, almost 19, and yes i am TTC but that is because my fiance has a wonderful paying job with good benefits.
im in college taking an ultrasound tech course so i will have a good paying job with good benefits soon as well.
anyway so as i was saying, i thought i would get some help and insight and so far theres been only about 3 people to talk to me on here:/
it makes me alittle updset due to the fact im always posting on here and it seems like because im young and TTC that people dont want to talk to me or get advise from me or anything..
could i be a member of this club?
would you guys all accept me because im 19 and TTC?
am i looked down upon because i want a baby at a young age?
i need some advise:/*


----------



## Pinky12

Hello Abii, of course you can join here! As far as I am concerned age is no problem, we have many different ladies here ranging in age! I don't think the decision to have a baby should be frowned upon due to age as different people develop at different stages! Welcome to the thread and you will find many helpful wonderful ladies here to offer any advice you need :hugs:

Welcome LaLaJai :flower:

Adrienne, fingers crossed for you! The relaxed approach seemed to of helped the last lot of :bfp: so here is hoping for you. It's nice to have you back ttc! Can't wait to see who is next for their :bfp:

Naomi, hang in there hun. Don't test yet, as you said you know what the outcome will be. It's not that long to wait and I am sure you can do it :hugs:

Maia, Shana and everyone else hope you are all hanging in there :hugs:


----------



## Abii

awh, well thank you:]
that made me feel alittle better.


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread Abii!!!! Glad to have you here. The ladies on here are great. I'm a flight attnendant so I don't always get to post everyday so please don't take it the wrong way. Sorry you had a bad experience on some of the other threads, but you are more than welcome to be here.


----------



## xarlenex

Naomi don't test! You can hold out :hugs: I definately agree with you about the frustration with OPK's, I just would never be able to get up the same time everyday to temp!

Adrienne thank you very much! OH was over the moon and cried (happy tears!!) he was in shock too, I think he thought he was broke :dohh: You've done what you could this cycle misses, fx'd its your turn :)

Welcome LaLaJai and Abii :wave:

Abii, sorry to hear you've not had a good reaction from other ttcers. You'll get whatever support you need from ladies here for sure :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

LaLaJai sorry i'm unaware of anyone else who has used depo but fx'd your ttc journey isn't much longer :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!! YAYA!! :happydance: CONGRATS ARLENE!!! This is awesome. Reading this thread this morning has brightened my day some!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!

WENDY, I know, I was thinking the temp hike was good, but nervousness set in about testing in 2 days (28th).... FXD!!! 

NAOMI, I agree, DO NOT TEST!!! Temping I hated in the beginning but without it, I think I would be lost as to true OV. You will get that bfp soon, if you don't I will help you through temping as much as I can! FXD! :dust:

LALA :wave: hoping you get that bfp soon! :dust:

BUSTER :haha: I know right, their optimism is increasing my own, and I am an avid temp-er! My FXD! Hoping you eggy is being chased!!! 

ABII, I am sorry for how you felt treated on the other threads, that's unfortunate, however, in here, you WILL definitely have a voice and support! GL :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## disneybelle25

Afternoon all and welcome to the lovely newbies to our thread!! Hope you are all ok!
Maia keep that pma going, really hope this is your month hun!
Well i have had to take today off work, very unlike me but had really horrible pain cramps in the night and on and off today, at 8dpo pma is thinking it could be implantation cramps but the cynic in me just doesnt want me to get my hopes up. They have gone now and its taking all my willpower to not test, i know its too early so im just trying to think of other things!!


----------



## Abii

thank you everyone:]
hearing that makes me smile.
BTW EVERYONE,
im hoping for a bfp by Oct.9th!:D
baby dust for everyone<3


----------



## MrsMM24

Well sounds like you have the ball rolling ABII, GL and :dust: Here is another thread that I am sure you will be welcome at (Cause its my own! :haha:) https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread


----------



## disneybelle25

Abii your not that far behind me!! Heres hoping for our Oct BFP!


----------



## Abii

MrsMM24 said:


> Well sounds like you have the ball rolling ABII, GL and :dust: Here is another thread that I am sure you will be welcome at (Cause its my own! :haha:) https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread

Were trying to get it rolling anyway heh:]
okay thank you:]
ill check out the thread.
:coffee:


----------



## Abii

disneybelle25 said:


> Abii your not that far behind me!! Heres hoping for our Oct BFP!

YAY!:]
ill keep you guys in my prayers and send baby dust your way as well.
thank you:]


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* I would definitely recommend temping hun, it made such a difference pinpointing the exact day you ovulated & you know I will help with any temping questions you have :) Fingers crossed you wont need to though and this is your month! You will do this hun, it took me 11 months but I got there in the end same as you will x

*LaLa* Welcome to thread! Fingers crossed your ttc journey wont be for much longer :flower: x

*Adrienne* The relaxed approach is definitely the way to go, it sounds like you've definitely covered your bases. Glad to hear your had a good vacation, you deserved it hun. Can't wait to find out if this is your month! Congrats on the weight loss too, you are doing so well! Obviously what I lost will be going back on but oh well! It's all for a good cause lol x

*Abii* Welcome to the thread hun! I am not around loads as I am now over in the pregnancy section but I still pop on to keep up with all you lovely ladies ttc. I am sorry to hear about some ladies have treated you, that's just not on! My Mum had two children by your age so there is nothing wrong with starting young! You sound like you are in a loving happy relationship and I am sure a baby would just complete your little family :) x

*Maia* Good luck for testing tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you hun :flower: x


----------



## Buster1

Hey everyone hope you are all doing well.
I just had to call out of work due to my stupid knee again. I wish I could just get a new one. It's holding me back. My weight loss is on a steady track but I could be doing so much better if I could get some workouts in. But that's a no go as long as my stupid knee keeps acting up. I have an appoinment with my specialist next week and hopefully he can help me out. Sorry for the mini rant ladies just needed to get that off my chest. Hope you ladies have a great day!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks WENDY! I am trying not to lose hope...

BUSTER, so sorry that your knee is giving you trouble again, hopefully the trip to the specialist will help out alot... FXD!

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Maia, I hope so too.
Try to keep some hope you know that they say every pregnancy is different. So maybe this one will have less symptoms than the last. I have my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## xarlenex

mrsmm fx'd for you :hugs:

Adrienne sorry to hear your knee is playing up again :( hope your specialist can help you out :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all!! At work but cant concentrate!! Got my :bfp: last night at9dpo so really shocked and happy. Feeling rather sick today and didnt suffer from that at all last time so hoping its a good sign!!


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow Naomi!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Your due date is the day after my wedding anniversary!!


----------



## WendyJ

Sorry just a quick post as i'm at work but had to say:

*CONGRATS NAOMI!!!!!* I am so thrilled for you hun :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How lucky has this thread been lately?? I love it! You are due two weeks after me, so excited! I am the same hun, the sickness feeling i've had all morning has been horrible but it's def a good sign! :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Had to Pop in when I saw 6BFPS!! 

CONGRATS NAOMI!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! 

I remember when this thread had 1 BFP, and now it has 6! I am sooo proud and honored to have met all you amazing women and I cant wait to continue reading and going through our journies together!!!!! And I can't wait till we have TONS more BFP's!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all. I don't post often but I do Lurk I am hoping that someone can tell me if they see anything. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/test9-289DPO.jpg


----------



## MrsMM24

I have no luck on here at times SWEETL, so I don't want to attempt to say I see or don't see a line... GL FXD! :dust:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: NAOMI :bfp: this thread is picking up!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos and a very sticky bean!!!

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Naomi this is great news especially since I know you have been a little down lately. Have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!

Maia I know BFN's can be such a downer, but you're not out until AF shows. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sweetlissa I know you're looking for some confirmation, but I can't really tell from the picture. Maybe you can take another test later on and it will be a little more clear. Sorry I couldn't be more help. Please keep us posted and let us know what happens. Good luck and baby dust.

Amy haven't heard from you in awhile. Hope you're ok.

AFM day 2 of staying off the knee. I'm on the cancelation list at the doctors office to try and get in sooner, if not I'll see him on Tuesday. Also in my tww yet again and trying not to symptom spot. Having all this time on my hands isn't helping. It would have been easier for me if I went to work. Oh well what can ya do? Anyway, looking forward to hearing more BFPs coming from this thread. Take care ladies


----------



## WendyJ

*Adrienne* Sorry to hear your knee is playing up again, you're having a rough time with it :( yey for the tww tho! Hope it will end with good news :flower: x

*sweetlissa* Nice to hear from you again, I'm sorry I really can't tell if your pic is a BFP. I know it's so hard trying to get a good pic. Hopefully if you test again in a day or two if there is a line it will be a lot darker. Good luck :flower: x

*Maia* Sorry about the BFN hun, but I see your temps are still nice and high so I'm really hoping it's just a bit early to show. Are you going to test again in a few days? I will keep everything crossed for you :flower: x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sweetlissa, it's hard to tell from the pic but FX'd for you :dust:

Naomi! Congratulations! :D


----------



## xarlenex

Sweetlissa sorry I can't tell from the picture either. Fx'd in a few days they'll be a nice pink line!

Naomi..CONGRATS!! :happydance: you deserve it!!

Adrienne I really hope this 2ww ends in a bfp for you :hugs:


----------



## disneybelle25

Thanks ladies, just done another test to confirm, wasnt expecting anything because it was a supermarket cheapie but got a lovely pink line. Taking it one day at a time though!


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne, thank you for thinking of me. 

I have taken some time off from this thread. I've been struggling a lot recently, with all the BFPs. People can call me selfish, horrible, bitter, whatever .. but I've had such heartbreak over all this TTC and seeing everyone's BFPs. Don't get me wrong, I'm overjoyed for everyone, but it hurts to know that I'm not in that "special group."

AF got me last Friday, and for it to come so close to today, my EDD, hurt. I was really hoping for surprise BFP to make this day go better, but sadly, I didn't get it.

Today is my EDD from my 1st pregnancy. :cry: I've struggled a lot the past week, knowing what it was leading up to. I've had lots of break down crying sessions, fits of jealously, and just feeling shitty. Knowing I should have a baby by now, be really close, or also that I should be about 21 weeks along with my 2nd pregnancy really hurts.

I guess that's all I can say. I know some people don't understand, or think I shouldn't be feeling like this, but I can't help it. I'll come back eventually, maybe next week when I'm hopefully feeling better. For now, I've been posting a lot in my journal. 

Congrats to Arlene and Naomi on their BFPs. I really am so incredibly happy for you. And Maia and Adrienne, I hope your TWW ends in something amazing.


----------



## MrsMM24

TWEAK... :hugs: I understand, and everyone is entitled to feel however they want. I take no offense and I hope that all the ladies understand and feel the same. Just happy you are trying to get through this time. I really hope that you get some good news and a bfp soon Hun!!! :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. I added my name to OCt thread, hoping that is a bfp month for me, it is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Maia sorry about the BFN, and also sending you and your DW lots of hugs. I'm sorry she's taking this BFN so hard. This ttc thing isn't easy, but the prize at the end of the road is so worth it. Hang in there.


----------



## WendyJ

*Naomi* Yey for another good test :happydance: Look forward to seeing you on the pregnancy thread :flower: x

*Amy* Sorry to hear AF got you. I do understand how you feel and was not offended you wanted time away from the thread. The only thing that upset me a little was we were so close on here and always supported one another, so i was sad it took you four days to say congratulations to me and that you only said it when I went on your own journal. In the same message you said you weren't coming on here because of people talking about their bfp's/pregnancies yet I see in your recent comments you are constantly talking to other ladies who are pregnant supporting them and being really happy for them. So I felt it was a little bit personal against me and the other ladies who are pregnant on here which is why the pregnancy thread was made. So no one would feel upset about reading our pregnancy stories. I don't really understand how you can say our bfps bother you when clearly the bfps and pregnancy stories of your other friends on here don't stop you talking to them frequently. But I shall leave it at that and I hope you get your BFP real soon x

*Maia* Sorry to hear you got another BFN hun :( I was really hoping for you. I think your cycles have certainly changed a bit. If not this month I will be routing for you all the way next month :flower: x

*Adrienne* How's your knee today? A bit better I hope. When will you be testing this month? x


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - Thank you hun. I'm sorry for the BFN. I hope you get your BFP real soon.

Wendy - I didn't expect to have that sorta response from you. Sorry that it took me 4 days to respond to you, but I was seriously depressed that it wasn't me. The jealously and bitterness sucks, but it's what I feel. Sorry that I lost 2 babies and that I'm not at that stage yet. Seeing EVERY BFP hurts me - no matter if it's you, or any of my other friends on this site. Even when I get my BFP, I still won't be happy; that innocence of being pregnant is just gone. 

A majority of the other girls you're talking about me commenting on, are girls I met in the TTCAL forum. They know what it's like to go through what I'm dealing with right now, and I look to them for inspiration since they've been through 1or more losses. I comment on everyone's journals - if you had one, I'd probably comment there too. I didn't think that me leaving for a couple weeks or not saying 'Congrats' would cause so much of an issue.....And I guess for that, I'm sorry....


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* I have already said you leaving this thread for a few weeks was not an issue to me, I told you in private messages that I understood. Of course I'm going to be slightly upset that you didn't even want to congratulate me. I find it hurtful when we were so close. I don't for one second think that the other girls wouldn't have felt the same as you. There are many girls on here who have had losses but they are always straight there congratulating others. I was so happy to get my BFP and to be honest you made me feel like total crap for announcing it cause you then said the bfps made you feel bad. I have always 100% supported you from the day we first spoke and I do find it very hurtful that you weren't happy for me as the others were. 

I did not find it easy getting pregnant as you know, so I thought you would be happy for me. I know again you will say it is because you have had losses but Emma, Maia and Naomi have all had loses too and they don't make the pregnant ladies feel crap for being happy. I don't want to fall out with you at all, I am simply saying how I feel on the matter x


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm sorry I made you feel like crap. I really am. 

I guess that's just what I feel. I know there are other ladies that have had losses as well, but I guess everyone has different feelings and some can be more happy and supportive. To me, it was just hard. 

I also really don't want to lose your friendship over this. Eventually I'll get better, but I'll never fully get over it. It takes time, and for me, probably longer then normal.


----------



## disneybelle25

OK ladies I'm not going to get myself involved except to say that this thread has been my lifeline and I can see both sides, we all have down and up days but at the end of the day even though I know I don't know you, I feel I do and I know we all feel the same about each other so I hope everyones support will continue to each otherxxx

will post properly later but right now I'm starving so need to eat!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Maia so sorry about the bfn hun, they really suck I know, I'm sure you oh and you will get that bfp soon.

Wendy, I will probably come and stalk your new thread if thats ok, but maybe once the 12 week scan has shown all is ok, after last time I'm incredibly paranoid lol! But will pop over if you ladies wont mind??

Amy, nothing I can say will help hun, but you know I'm here if you need someone, massive :hugs: have a plan for this coming month for something to work towards.

Adrienne thanks for all the support hun, how is your knee doing now?


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all the concern about my knee. It is feeling a little better. Just trying to stay off of it as much as possible until I see the doctor. Which creates another problem...I am bored to tears. There are so many things I could be doing around my house, but can't because of my knee.

So still in my tww and no symptom spotting because there are no symptoms to spot. I guess that makes things a little easier. LOL AF is due sometime late next week. Still not sure how long my cycle is going to be. Before my surgery it was 27 days my last cycle it was 24 days. So I guess this cycle could be anywhere from 24 to 28 days long. But there will be no early testing for me. You know my rules ladies, no testing until af is really late. And by really late I mean if af doesn't show up by cd29. My reasoning for this is because back in December of last year I was 2 days late and started to get excited thinking I was pregnant but then af showed her ugly face. So after that I said no testing until I was really late. It's for my own sanity LOL.


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - Glad you're knee is feeling better hun. I wish I had your strength with the no early testing thing! I always test early, probably around 9-10 DPO! :haha: I sure hope your no symptoms is a great thing and you get your amazing BFP! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree with NAOMI, I see both sides as valid, and the support and joy I get from BNB is extraordinary. We are ladies, and ladies TTC and or PG, the hormones are ridiculous right now for us all!!! :haha: I know we all love each other and don't mean to be negative or unsupporting if we are sometimes. Being that we are all different, we all handle things differently. I hope WENDY and AMY, you get time to chat and feel better with each other! :hugs:

ADRIENNE, I know how hard it is to not exercise, I am a fanatic so after the MC it was hard for me... I hope the appt is soon so you can get some answers or relief to move around on it. FXD... TWW sounds excrutiating.... :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.


----------



## Buster1

Maia sorry your temps are heading down, but glad you got encouragement for the ladies on BNB. Keeping that PMA up for next cycle. I also liked what you said in the beginning of your post and couldn't agree with you more.

AFM knee feeling a little bit better today and was able to venture out to the market to pick up a couple of things that I needed. But that was enough activity for today, my knee made if very clear to me that it was going to put up with much more walking. So back to resting it. My appointment is on Tuesday and can't come soon enough. I also go back to work on Tuesday as well (Unless the doctor thinks it will cause more damage to my knee.) so just trying to get it well enough to survive the trip. The trip isn't that bad and I'll be home by Thursday morning and don't have to be back to work for another week. (this October is an easy month for me)

Well I hope you ladies have a lovely weekend I'll be checking in often as I will probably be spending the weekend the way I've spent this past week. In the bed with my knee on a pillow. lol Take Care!!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* You are not going to lose my friendship hun, I just had to explain myself cause I think you thought I didn't understand where you were coming from. I did understand, I was just hurt you couldn't be happy for me. I know if I got yet another negative but you got your positive I would have been on cloud 9 for you so I guess I just felt a little upset that you weren't there chearing me on as I would have for you. I do understand however that you are going through a really rough time at the moment and all I can say to you is please please don't push away the people who want to be there for you through it. Myself and the other pregnant ladies on here want to support you all the way until you can join us with your BFP so please come back to this thread and we can go back to how it used to be. I know the other ttc girls miss you too :flower: x

*Naomi* Loving your new pic hun! Those are good lines. Look forward to reading up on your pregnancy journey on the pregnancy thread but if your not quite ready for there yet I will do my best to pop into your journal every now and then. I wish I had more time to go through everyone's journals but there is so many and it takes me forever to reply to the ttc and pregnancy one as it is :haha: x

*Adrienne* Glad to hear your knee is feeling a bit better, but don't start overdoing things! House chores can wait, get yourself into a good book, there's nothing better :flower: No symptoms doesn't mean anything, I had hardly any at all so fingers crossed x

*Maia* Sorry your temps have taken a nose dive, it does look like the wicked witch is on her way :( I hope she arrives sooner rather than later so we can get you on to a new cycle and get this BFP you so rightly deserve :flower: x

Well ladies I have got one rotten cold so i'm bed ridden at the moment. Not much fun. I even feel like my bum has gone to sleep :haha: Apart from that there is not much happening with me, I am just plodding along praying everything is going as it should. Really hope to see more BFP's soon, this thread has turned lucky so hopefully you girls will be following on with yours soon :hugs: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I'm just gonna put everything that was said behind me now, and not go back on the past. I really was happy for you, I'm sorry I couldn't show it. I hope you kick that cold that you got and can get better. Just take care of yourself for LO. 

Maia - I'm sorry for the temp dive :( Hopefully, if AF is gonna show up, she shows up quickly and leaves quickly. Big :hugs:

Adrienne - Glad your knee is feeling a bit better :flower:


I'm not doing anything at the moment. Done my soy, and that's about it. Not feeling much regarding this cycle though. Soy didn't do anything 2 cycles ago, I doubt it will this. But I tried anyways. We'll get plenty of BDing in regardless, as I'm hoping our talk pushed some sense into DH. 

I'm going to go through all my baby things I bought for the last 2 babies. And put them all in a box. I had them in bags and bags, I've bought that much. A bunch of books, and onesies, and all kinds of stuff. So, I think I'll put them all in one place I can open if I need some reminder of hope. We also discovered if we get pregnant in the next 6 months, we can use the 1st Christmas onesies we bought for the 1st baby. Makes me happy, but sad we've still been TTC for that long. :(

Hope everyone has a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## Pinky12

Maia, sorry to hear about your bfn but loving the new positivity. I think a positive laid back attitude is definitely the way to go.

Adrienne, I hope your knee eases up soon. It's not good when a body part won't work for you :haha: hopefully you can get through this short trip. I am hoping I don't get put on crutches on Monday and its just accupunture! Do you ever feel that your getting told off by your physiotherapist? I certainly did today lol

Amy, I have a feeling that soy will work for you this time round. I have seen some of your baby things on your journal and they're adorable. Keep a PMA x x

Sorry if Ive missed anyone, I am doing this on my phone and therefore cannot go back anymore so trying to remember things :haha: I have everything crossed for you all :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Emma, and yes I do feel like I'm being told off sometimes. lol I hope they don't put you on crutches I hate those things. I hope you're feeling better. Take it easy this weekend.


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Emma. :flower: Buying things for a future baby is one of the only things to make me feel better. Just gives me hope I guess that a baby will hopefully wear them or use them at some point. I joked that the baby is going to have more clothes and things before it's actually conceived.


----------



## Abii

hey ladies!:]
sorry i haven't been on in a few days, myself and dp have been very busy.
Anyways, i am currently 6dpo and waiting to test until the 9th:]
i've been having some symptoms and i even FEEL pregnant for the first time ever since we have been ttc, i really do feel like this is my month, but i cant help to get more nervous while testing is right around the corner for me.
Of course, dont get me wrong i am very excited since i am expierencing symptoms ive never had before and the feeling of being pregnant but im just trying not to get my hopes up too high, there is still the slight change of getting a bfn.
Well, i hope everyone is doing good and im so excited to see who gets those bfs this month:3
baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Buster1

Hey Abii, I'm somewhere in my tww too. Af should be due sometime at the end of next week. I'm glad to hear you're having some good symptoms, I hope it ends in a BFP for you. I'm not holding out much hope for me this cycle. I'm having cramping already so I'm already on to next cycle in my head. Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## Abii

Awh thank you very much:D
well i still have hope for you C:
i have hope for everyone in their ttc journey's, i know it can be a very difficult time for some but i wish all of us to have our bfps soon:3
and cramping can be because of early pregnancy:D
dont give up hope too fast hun, this might be your month too:3


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Abii, I'm always telling people not to count themselves out until af shows up. I guess it's time for me to take my own advice. Thanks again Abii for reminding me to do that.


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* I've heard a lot of good things about soya so hopefully it will help you. I've also had a wee look at your pics on your journal and the baby clothes you have bought are so cute. It's nice to have them and have something to look forward to. I've no doubt you will get your forever baby soon. I bought my first babygrow the other day, I know it's early days but it was exciting to buy something x

*Adrienne* Cramping can mean either AF or BFP hun. That's why it's so hard to know cause so many symptoms can mean either thing. I genuinly didn't have many symptoms, just the odd twinge in my left breast and feeling tired. That was it! I'm keeping everything crossed for you :flower: x

*Abii* Hope this tww flys by for you hun. I will be stalking this thread to find out if it's good news for you :flower: x

*Maia* So sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: You keep the PMA up though girl! We both know you can do this :flower: x


----------



## HelloKitty79

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if I could join your group? 
Let me introduce myself...I',m ttc 3 and have PCOS. I'm 32 and conceived my first two children with metformin. We have suffered a loss and had major surgery to remove a benign tumour off one of my ovaries. Considering all that, we have been blessed with my daughter (6) and my son (4). We just do not feel complete... I always wanted three children and so we decided last month that this month we would go for it. I'm, on CD2...
Would love to get to know you all and maybe some of my experiences will be of help to some of you.
Love
Kitty


----------



## Tweak0605

Abii - welcome to the group - i think you joined when I was on my hiatus :flower: Glad to hear you're having some good symptoms, :dust: to you!

Adrienne - don't give up hope - cramping can definitely mean a BFP or AF. You're still in it!

Wendy - Buying the baby clothes is definitely a coping mechanism for me. I love buying all the cute things for a baby.

Welcome Kitty :flower: Sorry to hear of your losses. Good luck for this cycle! :dust:

Well, I'm feeling better since going through all my baby clothes. For some reason, just going through them and seeing all the cute things made me feel a bit better. CD10 today, and will start OPKs and BDing! Figured out that if we get our BFP this cycle, I'll be 12 weeks right around Christmas, and would announce to a majority of our families then. I'm praying that it's this cycle! That, and October is my birthday month, so it's gotta be a good month!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Amy, I am loving the PMA! Your baby clothes are adorable! October is my husbands bday month too :) fingers crossed for you this month :hugs:

Abii, so glad you are having some good symptoms this month. You will be the first on this thread who had symptoms for their pregnancy. All the other ladies so far had no symptoms apart from tiredness lol. 

Adrienne, don't count yourself out yet Mrs! As I've just said, not one of us pregnant ladies had any major symptoms so your not out until she shows her ugly face lol! How's your knee holding out? Hopefully its allowing you to get a bit of work done :hugs:

Kitty, sorry to hear about your losses and welcome to the thread. Fingers crossed you get a break :hugs:

Anyway I'm off for a relaxing bath after tidying the house all day x


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Could I join the group?

I'm 25 and we'll have been trying for two years this December. We live in Scotland and this will be baby number one, when we get that second little pink line! I've always wanted three children but right now we'd be happy with one. There's a bit of an age difference between me and my OH and we're just currently waiting to have tests to find out if there's anything medical stopping us from getting pregnant.


----------



## Abii

buster1: No problem hun:] if you ever need some advise or help or just need someone to talk to, you can count on me being there for you:3 wana be ttc buddies?C:

WendyJ: Thank you:] i relly hope it does too it seems like testing is still so far away haha. awhh well thank you:] i will surley keep everyone updated as much as possible C:

Tweak0605: I think you are correct:] and awh thank you very much. baby dust to you also:3

Pinky12: Haha well i am also veryy veryy tired but aside from that ive been having slight cramping the past few days, hunger pains ALL THE TIME! lol ive already gained 2 pounds:/ because the only food i can eat that will make the pains go away is faty foods BUT then when i eat it, i feel really bloated and my stomach feels alil harder then normal[someone grabbed my belly yesterday and asked if it was my boob..lol], my boobs feel heavier, and ive been getting the butterfly feeling alot since yesterday:3
im so excited:D 

BTW just to keep you guys updated on the symptoms im having, i did notice one more symptom i didnt notice the past few days, im having milky type discharge[no it doesnt smell,itch,or burn, sorry for tmi lol] so lets hope for my bfp on oct 9th:3
sticky bean? im hoping soo C:

Babay dust to everyone<3


----------



## Abii

Pinky12 said:


> I'm off for a relaxing bath after tidying the house all day x

Oh my gosh! im stealing that idea and running away with it:3
a bath sounds awesome right now hahah.
but its only 10:05am, guess ill wait until 3 or so haha:]


----------



## Buster1

Maia sorry the evil witch got you hun. Sending you and DW lots of hugs and luck for this upcoming cycle.

Kitty welcome to the thread. Sorry for your losses. Glad to have you here. Hopefully you'll get that BFP real soon.

Naneth welcome to the thread to you as well. I'm trying for baby #1 as well. Looking forward to getting to know you.

Emma a bath sounds sooo nice. I hope your enjoying it.

Abii those symptoms are sounding real good. I have my fingers crossed for you. And of course we can be ttc buddies. It would be fitting that the youngest member of our thread and the oldest (I'm 37) would be buddies together. It would be really cool if both of us could pull out a BFP this month. Good luck hun!!!

Amy PMA is sounding real good. I've got my fingers crossed for you. It's funny I was thinking the samething that if I got my BFP that I would be 12 weeks around Christmas and that would be a great time to tell the family. PMA PMA PMA wishing you lots of luck.

And I hope everyone else is doing well too.

AFM knee is feeling a little better so I'm able to get some things done around the house. DH is going to help me with the laundry so I don't have to walk up and down the stairs. For today the cramps have gone away so we'll just seems what the week will bring. If AF is going to show I hope see waits until I'm done with my trip on Thursday morning. I hate having AF and having to fly, it really sucks. LOL Anyway ladies I hope you're enjoying the rest of the weekend and I'll talk to everyone soon!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Naneth - welcome to the thread :flower: can't wait to know more about you and your journey. 

Adrienne - glad your knee is feeling better and the cramps have gone away. 


Have done basically nothing all day, or actually all weekend. We've watched tons of movies (The Town, Soul Surfer, Valentine, Yogi Bear, The A-Team) and caught up on our shows we tape during the week. I've worked tons on my scrapbook and it's almost done. Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, but hopefully we'll have our vaca planned for a couple weeks from now. We need it.


----------



## Abii

Buster1 said:


> Abii those symptoms are sounding real good. I have my fingers crossed for you. And of course we can be ttc buddies. It would be fitting that the youngest member of our thread and the oldest (I'm 37) would be buddies together. It would be really cool if both of us could pull out a BFP this month. Good luck hun!!!

Hehe i dont mind having an older ttc buddy C:
you could help me more probably since you've most likely had more expierence then me at ttc lol.
and awh thank you i hope so. i dont know im having more cramps in my lower stomach and they are alot more hurtful then the ones i was having before. i dont know what to think lol. but thank you:]
i hope we could both get em this month that would be fantastic!:D haha
btw, i will make it official on my signature haha:3


----------



## Buster1

Abii said:


> Buster1 said:
> 
> 
> Abii those symptoms are sounding real good. I have my fingers crossed for you. And of course we can be ttc buddies. It would be fitting that the youngest member of our thread and the oldest (I'm 37) would be buddies together. It would be really cool if both of us could pull out a BFP this month. Good luck hun!!!
> 
> Hehe i dont mind having an older ttc buddy C:
> you could help me more probably since you've most likely had more expierence then me at ttc lol.
> and awh thank you i hope so. i dont know im having more cramps in my lower stomach and they are alot more hurtful then the ones i was having before. i dont know what to think lol. but thank you:]
> i hope we could both get em this month that would be fantastic!:D haha
> btw, i will make it official on my signature haha:3Click to expand...

Just updated my siggy too :happydance:


----------



## Abii

yay:]


----------



## WendyJ

*Kitty * Welcome to the thread hun. I also found out I have PCOS at the start of the year so was pleasantly surprised when I got a natural BFP. Are you going back on the metformin? Hopefully it will bring you another BFP soon :hugs: x

*Amy* Wow that is a lot of films you've watched! lol. I don't think I could sit as long. Well I said if I got my BFP when I did I wouldn't tell people before Xmas but that's gone out the window :haha: You'll probably be better at keeping it quiet than I am though. Really hope you get it for then, a Xmas announcement would be lovely :flower: x 

*Naneth* Welcome to the group hun, it's nice to see a fellow Scottish lady :flower: I'm one of three and think it's a lovely number to have, i'll wait and see how I find labour before I decide how many I will have though :haha: Do you have a date to get tests done? x

*Abii* Sounds like you have some good symptomps hun, roll on Sunday for testing day! x

*Adrienne* Glad to hear the knee is easing up a bit and your DH is helping out. He's a good one! Praying the witch stays away hun, especially for your trip x


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I hope that you are feeling better and that cold has come and gone... :hugs:

ADRIENNE, I'm glad your knee is feeling better, I hope all goes well tomorrow at your appt. :flower:

AMY, :hugs: I know it was not a the best time going through the clothes but it is a wsy to gather hope and refocus. We did that about a month ago after MC. Looks like you are a few days ahead of me, so we could end up being bump buddies... I sure hope so... It is my daughter's b-day month so I too am hopeful... FXD! :dust:

ABII, I have my FXD that this is your month. You are on my Oct testing thread so I am watching everywhere!!! :dust:

:wave: HELLOKITTY and NANETH! So sorry for your loss HELLOK! I hope that you find great support and info here as we all have. 

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## Abii

WendyJ: thank you:3
MrsMM24: awh thank you so much:] and yes i am on your testing thread C:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

WendyJ said:


> *Naneth* Welcome to the group hun, it's nice to see a fellow Scottish lady :flower: I'm one of three and think it's a lovely number to have, i'll wait and see how I find labour before I decide how many I will have though :haha: Do you have a date to get tests done? x

Thanks, whereabouts in Scotland are you? I'm on the west coast :) Test date is tomorrow! Eek!

Actually, I'm not so nervous about tomorrow, that's the easy bit - it's the getting the results back that might be tricky!

And I know what you mean about waiting until number one is out the way, maybe we'll change our minds then! :lol:


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* Thanks hun, i'm feeling a good bit better, just a bit sniffly but i'm sure that'll go soon. Aww how nice would it be to get a BFP around your daughter's birthday! That would be fate hun :flower: x

*Naneth* I'm south west, Dumfries & Galloway :) Ooh good luck for tomorrow hun. I know it's the waiting that the's annoying part! Hopefully the results wont take too long to come back. What tests are they going to do? x


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone
Hope you ladies are doing well. Well my doctors appointment for tomorrow got cancelled. The doctor had a family emergency. So now I just have to wait for them to give me another appointment. I hope they can do it sometime next week because I really need to someone to tell me what's up with this thing. The cramps have come back so I expect af to show in the next couple of days. I just hope she can wait until I'm done with my trip.

Tomorrow is my first day back to work in 2 weeks that should be interesting. At least I won't be gone for long. I'll be back by Thursday morning. So I won't be on the thread too much the next couple of days, but I'll be back once I come home (and get some sleep I work the redeye in)

That's all I have for now. Take care and I'll try to log on with my phone so I don't get too far behind.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, soooo happy to hear that you are feeling a little better. It's the worst to be sick while PG, I had a cold twice, and a UTI while PG with DD! Then it was smoldering hot when I delivered.... Hang in there Hun! I hope fate is kind to us this month!

AMY, that sux that the doc had to cancel, I hope all is well with the family however. I hope you can get a make-up appt soon, I desperately cannot wait to see you get that bfp and very sticky bean! Hang in there with getting back to work, I know it is going to be tiring... :flower:

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

*WendyJ* Just CD21 bloods for me & it's OH's first sperm analysis. Mine should be about a week & OH's within three weeks. It's going to kill me waiting & we have to wait until November 8th for an appointment with the doctor to discuss them.

I'm torn between what I want to hear - everything is fine would be fantastic, but then why have we been waiting for almost two years, and if something is wrong, we've got the worry of whether or not it will be fixable! *sigh*

Anyway, Dumfries & Galloway looks lovely. I've driven through several times, but never actually gotten out of the car and gone anywhere there :lol:


----------



## WendyJ

*Adrienne* Aww that sucks your appointment got cancelled, hopefully you will get another appointment soon. I'm still keeping everything crossed that the witch will stay away for you hun. Hope your first trip back at work goes well x

*Maia* Glad to hear the witch hasn't been too horrible this month. Get right back on that ttc train! Wow you take a lot of vitamins, I only ever took folic acid :haha: x

*Naneth* Hopefully it wont take long for those results to come in, they were quick for me and my hubby when we done them. I take it you are just getting CD21 bloods to see if you ovulated? Have you thought about temping? I loved doing that cause it showed me whether I did or not ovulate each month and pinpointed exactly when it happened. It was a great help. You wouldn't want to get out the car here, it looks nice but is very boring :haha: x


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I am a workout fanatic, so taking alot of vitamins is not new for me, however, everything I am taking now, is to help the TTC process :haha: Each thing is to help me, after the MC the clinic, and research suggested a couple more things besides the prenat and the folic acid.... I am super determined. They all need to be taken at different stages of the cycle. I am a plan-a-holic (as most gathered from reading my journal) so this is right up my alley... 

How are the other ladies here holding up? Well I hope.

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies!! Hows it all going??
Hope you don't mind I'm still stalking although I'm not going to post much as I'm trying to distance myself from the site in general so I don't get over paranoid!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi NAOMI, hope you are well. Stalk away, totally understand that, periodic updates, scan pics, etc are much appreciated though :flower:

All is going ok for me, just FXD and waiting on OV.


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* It's good to be organised, I always plan in advance too. Hence why i'm almost finished my Christmas shopping already lol. I'm always scared about taking vitamins. At my midwife appointment yesterday the midwife told me to take a special kinds of vitamins but it contained the recommended allowance of folic acid in it and as the midwife said to take it along with my folic acid tablets I was worrying I would be taking too much of it. But the girls on here say it should be fine so will just take both. I'm a worrier lol x


----------



## Buster1

Hey ladies,
I'm back from my trip, things went pretty well. The knee survived the trip, but I'm so glad to be home and giving it a rest. Just waiting on af at the moment. I'm currently on cd26 so it should show in the next 2 days, if not I will test on Sunday morning. Not sure how I feel about that. Part of me wants to be hopefull for a BFP, but the other half doesn't want to get my hopes up so that if AF does show I won't be too disappointed. I'm so confused. Anyway gonna go take a nap now as I just worked an all nighter. So I hope all you ladies are doing well and will check back in later.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I am not so much a worrier. But a total research, plan-aholic! I cleared everything with my doc and fertility specialist. Not to mention, the robitussion and b6 were a suggestion from doc... I am ready. The girls on here are right, it should be fine to take with your tablets, so no worries, you will continue to sail through these next 7 months.

BUSTER, glad you are back home. Happy to hear that your trip went well. My FXD are crossed for your weekend BFP. Don't worry, I will get my hopes up for you ok!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## Tweak0605

Naomi - hope you're doing well :hugs:

Adrienne - got everything crossed for you!!! glad your trip went well!!!

Maia - that's a lot of stuff you're taking!! Hope this is your month!!


AFM - CD14, and not feeling much. Had some dull pressure/cramping a few days ago, but no + OPK. Started temping, but not sure how effective it will be for me. I wake up often, and sleep with my mouth open. So it might be tricky.


----------



## disneybelle25

ooo amy I hope you get your +opk soon! I knew I would be rubbish at temping, the simple knowledge of knowing id need to take my temp would mean I wouldn't sleep properly!!!

Maia, 2 months of smep was what worked for me, so got everything crossed for you!

adrienne, praying the :witch: doesn't show!!


----------



## Buster1

Maia with a plan like that I can't see how you could lose. I think it's looking very good for you this month. How about this? You get your hopes up for me and I'll get my hopes up for you. I'm always a better cheerleader for others rather than myself. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!!!

Amy hope that + opk shows up real soon. Good luck with the temping. It would never work for me with my crazy hours plus I'm always getting up in the middle of the night to pee. Sending you mega baby dust as well.

Naomi Thanks for the support hun. Hope you and bean are doing well.

And to all the other ladies sending out massive amouts of baby dust to you as well. Let's hope this is the month when we all get that :bfp:


----------



## WendyJ

*Adrienne* Glad the trip went well hun and so glad the witch hasn't made an appearance yet! I so hope she stays away and you can test on Sunday. I know what you mean tho hun, it's hard getting your hopes up and having them dashed but I will keep everything crossed for you :flower: x

*Maia* Sounds like you are ready to tackle this month head on hun, best of luck! I will be stalking your chart as always x

*Amy* Temping really is a great way to keep track of what is going on. I loved doing it. You should put a link to your chart in your signature so we stalk it and help you with any questions :) x

*Naomi* Hope you're well hun :hugs: x

Is anyone up to anything nice this weekend? I'm just looking forward to having a long weekend off work. It's getting really cold here now though so chances are I wont want to venture out too far! I save up all during the year for Christmas Vouchers so I really can't wait for them to arrive so I can go finish my Christmas shopping! It's great going shopping when it's already paid for x


----------



## Tweak0605

Naomi - thanks hun! I'm hoping temping will work, but not so confident in it!

Adrienne - I'm a lucky one and don't have to get up at all in the middle of the night. Except for when my cat scratches, like last night. 

Wendy - I'll put it in when I get home tonight. It's gonna look pretty weird though :haha:


Well, noticed last night had loads and loads of EWCM. More then I've gotten in previous cycles! So, I hope that means ovulation is on its way. I'm desperate to get it back to the CD17 it was before my MMC. 

We're going to the ILs this weekend. But now I'm not sure when. I might go Sat morning, and DH might come over on his bike after work Sat afternoon. But both sisters are planning on coming up, so that means someone won't get a bed because the precious grandchildren have their own room and beds. And usually we get the short straw. It seriously makes me pissed that we have to sleep on the couch, while the 4, 6, and 9 year olds get beds. :growlmad: I'm sorry, but that's not how it should be. So, we might just go over Sunday morning and avoid all that drama. It means less time with the kids, but it means I get a good night sleep. I guess we'll see. If I can get over there Sat morning before one of his sisters, I'm "claiming" a bed.


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, hoping odds are in my favor this month!! Let's do it then! My hopes are up for you already!!! :dust:

AMY, I'm a health fanatic at times so I didn't m ind when all those things were recommended at the MC. I hope your +OPK is around the corner, it sounds like you will have a weekend of BDg!!! FXD! :dust:

WENDY, stalk away!!! I'm going to be too busy and too nervous!! :haha: I hope you get a restful weekend!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## HelloKitty79

Thank you for the 'welcome'.
I'll struggle with names for a while I think. What is so good about this though, is that no matter what situation you are in, there will be someone who can offer advice and everyone can offer support... female solidarity at its finest eh?!

I am currently on CD7 and just desperate for my +OPK. I charted religiously when trying to conceive my first to children but I'm trying without this time. 
Someone asked me about metformin... I have my prescription but am unsure about whether to take it or just wait and see. My last bloods showed that my oestrogen was slightly low... would it help with that?
Great to see such supportive activity on here!
Kitty 
x


----------



## HelloKitty79

PS.. how do I get a siggie and a ticker?? or post pictures? Its been a while!


----------



## Buster1

Hey Everyone the weekend is almost here Yay!!!!
Hope you are all doing well.

Maia sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead. Glad you have a little time set away for your self getting your hair done. It's been ages since I've been to the salon. Maybe its time for me to make an appointment.

Kitty hope that + opk shows up for you real soon. You can update your siggy by going to user cp and on the left hand side you'll see the choice edit signature and you can go from there. You can get tickers from several different sites. I use the website www.countdowntopregnancy.com I'm not very tech savey so I hope that this little bit of info helps get you started.

Amy I have a feeling that your + opk is right around the corner. I understand how you feel about the kids getting to sleep in the bed and you on the couch. That doesn't fly in my family I always got put on the couch as a kid. Even when people came up for my high school graduation. That was my day and I still got the couch, and that's the way it should be. Kids on couch adults in the bed. I don't blame you. I would wait to go over til Sunday, sleep is very important to me. LOL

And to all the other ladies out there I hope you are all getting ready for a great weekend and if you have a long weekend like I do even better.

AFM just waiting on the witch. She's teasing me but I'm pretty sure she's going to show her face on Saturday or Sunday. Get some light brown discharge and that's always a sign that af is not far away. Oh well what can you do, on to another cycle. Sometimes I wonder if I'm just going to get fed up with all this and stop trying all together. I guess it's possible, but not quite yet. I think I'm gonna order some more opks and get ready for next time. I guess that's all for now. Speak with you all later.


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - hope you have a great weekend! Sounds like fun!

Kitty - hope you get your + OPK soon! I'm waiting for mine as well!

Adrienne - That never flew in my family either, but apparently it does in DH's. I didn't put up much of a fight when we were dating, but now that we're married and everything, I'm sorry, we deserve some privacy instead of sleeping in the living room. People don't go to bed till midnight, and then kids are up at 6 or 7. So we get very little sleep just from that, then sleeping on a couch doesn't help much either. But, DH called and said his sister and the kids aren't coming after all. It's just 1 sister and her husband. So we'll get a bed, thank goodness. So hoping AF doesn't turn up for you!


Alright .. I put my chart in my signature. Not gonna be much, as I'm still getting the hang of it. No + OPK, still EWCM and some slight cramping on my left side. Definitely gonna get some BDing in tonight though. 

I'm making whoopie pies tomorrow to bring to the ILs house. Hope they turn out good. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Pinky12

Hope you ladies are doing ok and having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Loving your chart! It will soon make sense once you've got a few more temps in. Hope you have a nice weekend at the IL's, and your so right, that's not fair about the beds! Kids would be so much more comfortable on the sofas as they are only small. Don't get that x

*Maia* Sounds like you have a busy weekend planned, enjoy! It's getting really cold here too so will have to hunt out my winter coat too x

*HelloKitty* That's exactly it, it's nice knowing you can come on with your worries and there always be a lady here who can help :) Hopefully your positive OPK is just around the corner. To get a ticker just click on one of the other ladies ttc tickers and it will take you to a page where you can make one of your own x

*Adrienne* How you doing hun? Has the witch arrived or stayed away? Stayed away I hope! I know hun, I felt like giving up too but so glad I stuck with it! You will feel the same when you get your much deserved BFP :flower: x


----------



## Lea1984

Good Morning ladies!! :winkwink: Vampire lea is up late and i've got to be up for work in under 5 hours :wacko:

I got the urge to check BnB and see how you ladies were doing.. OMG 6 :bfp: you all have been busy :happydance:

Congratz Arlene you finally got there! H&H 9 Months...

Hope Emma, Wendy and Rachel are looking after themselves, oh and their little buns too.. I can't believe i have missed out on all of this. I miss you ladies soooo much :cry:

I'm doing good, hectic lifestyle now, if its not work its studying i don't even get time to catch up with my soaps n BB ontime, i have to record them and watch them when i get up for work in the mornings lol...

All new ladies who don't know me, :wave: Welcome to the thread, i wish you all the best of luck with your TTC Journey's... These ladies on here a SPECIAL...

Well its my little boys birthday today, well 10 oct @ 9.50 in the morning lol.. I cnt believe how fast it has gone, time really does fly by. It only feels like yesterday when i had him... Time is precious!!!!!

I hope all you ladies are well and taking care of yourselves, em and wendy i miss you both and hope we can catch up soon... Em i cnt believe how far you are now :winkwink: it has gone so fast...

Anyway i better get to bed, work in the morning... Tc ladies and good luck with all the soon to come :bfp: !!!!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Lea* How lovely to hear from you hun :happydance: You are so missed on here :hugs: Glad to hear everything's going well for you even if it is hectic & a very happy birthday to your super cute son, i'm sure he will be spoiled rotten x


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea - awesome to hear from you! happy birthday to your son!

Wendy - thanks hun. still getting the hang of the temping thing, but it's not so bad I guess. We'll see how it goes this cycle. 

Hope all the other TTC ladies are well!

AFM - No + OPK yet. Hoping to get it in the next couple days. The one yesterday was a tad darker then the rest. So, hopefully soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: LEA sooo nice to meet you! Happy Birthday to your LO!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

My temp was up again this morning. I'm dreading a drop now, hoping I just keep going up and up. Think I'm going to explode.

Also kind of accidentally did a test this morning and became convinced there was a faint line though I'm fairly certain there wasn't because I was testing far too early. So hoping this is the month!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies
Lea Great to hear from you. Sounds like your hands are full. Happy Birthday to your son. I'm sure it was a great day. Don't be a stranger keep us posted on how you're doing.

Maia Glad you were able to get your hair done. Sounds like you had a busy weekend. Hope you had some time for a rest. Good luck with your plan for this cycle. Hope it ends in a BFP.

Amy sounds like that + opk is right around the corner. Good luck in catching that eggy. Hope you had a good time with the family this weekend.

Kitty hope you were able to get the signature thing all set up and that you had a good weekend.

Abii hope my buddy is doing well. I think you were suppose to be testing soon. Hope the test comes up with a big +. Good luck.

And to all the other ttc ladies hope all is well and that you had a great weekend.

AFM the witch showed her ugly face Saturday afternoon. (what a way to start the weekend) At least it isn't as bad as it was last month. Went to a farmers market with dh and a vineyard on Sunday. Unfortunately I wasn't able to eat anything at the market or drink anything at the vineyard because of the diet, but dh really enjoyed it. And it was a beautiful day so it was nice to be out and about. Now I'm stuck in the bed again. That's right the knee is really in bad shape today. I went to turn over in bed early this morning and my body went one way but the knee went the other. Not good. So now I'm hoping that staying off of it for today will allow me to at least be able to walk around tomorrow. Anyway that's all I have for now. Talk to you ladies later.


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Naneth, I hope those temps keep going up and up.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks, my thermometer says 'Lo' when I turn it on, if I keep going this way I'm going to end up with it saying 'Too Hi!' when I try reading my temp. ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Lea! Happy Birthday to Jayden! :D Hope you're well, so good to hear from you! Little nudger is doing well I think, scan is on Friday! :D

Adrienne, sorry the evil :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Hey Lea. Aw I miss you hunni! Glad to see you are still going strong with work! It's nice to see your plans are working out for you. Say a huge happy birthday to Jay! Hope things continue to improve for you :hugs:

Amy, sounds like you will be getting a + OPK soon. I have everything crossed for you this month x

Adrienne, sorry to hear the nasty witch got you and your knee is playing up. I think its a good idea to try and rest up and hopefully it will be ok tomorrow! I am glad you had a good time regardless of your diet getting in the way x

Naneth, I have my fingers crosses for you hun :hugs:

Maia, your just like me lol. Resting is not in my vocabulary :haha: nice to see you managed to get a bit of you time though x


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Ooh I see your temp shot up this morning, I take it you still don't have a positive opk though? It usually goes up after ovulation, I will keep stalking to see what happens! x

*Maia* There's nothing better than getting your hair done, my hair seems to be growing so fast just now, it's a nightmare! I only had it cut about 2 weeks ago and it doesn't look like it now! Fingers crossed ovulation is just round the corner x

*Naneth* Ooh how exciting! I really hope it was a faint positive! Fingers crossed for when you next test, i'm routing for you :flower: x

*Adrienne* Sorry to hear the witch made her appearance hun :hugs: Glad she didn't stop you having a good weekend though. Your doing so fab with your diet, I love that i've gone back to eating what I want now, bad me :haha: Saying that I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and haven't even put on 1lb yet so i'm pleased x


----------



## Tweak0605

WendyJ said:


> *Amy* Ooh I see your temp shot up this morning, I take it you still don't have a positive opk though? It usually goes up after ovulation, I will keep stalking to see what happens! x

Nope, no + OPK yet. Have loads of EWCM and off and on ovulation pain. So no clue what's going on. I'm thinking of discarding this morning's temp. I had some issues with the thermometer, so I don't think it's as accurate as it should be. But, we'll see what happens tomorrow I guess.

Not much else going on for me ladies. Just feeling blah about it all I guess. :shrug:


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Hi ladies.
I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted you all to know that I read all your posts and follow your journeys. My thoughts and prayers are always with you, as I know your thoughts and prayers helped me get through some rough times. I wish the best for every lady in here. Please private message me if you ever feel like talking or venting.

<3 Carly


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, so sorry AF flew in on that damned broom. But glad it isn't as bad and you and DH could enjoy a lovely time together... 

NANETH, your temps are looking good today, I hope they stay up!! FXD! :dust:

PINKY, Yes, I totally needed a me day. I haven't had one in a long while. How are you feeling these days, you are just over the halfway point!

WENDY, Yes Hun, when I was PG, my hair grew outrageously, wasn't a way to keep up with it... :haha: I hope you are well, you and LO....

AMY, I agree, wait till tomorrow's temps before disgarding, hopefully things still continue to go well...

:wave: Hey Chi-Town! So good to hear from you CARLY. How are you, DH and LO?

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## Tweak0605

Carly, it's good to hear from you! I see you're having a boy! Congrats! I'll definitely be talkin' with you once MIOBI comes back on!

Maia - hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Maia hope your feeling better. It's that time of year with the seasons changing that everyone seems to get a bug. Hope it leaves soon.


----------



## Abii

3 days late for af:]
testing again on the 15th[hopefully my bfp]
h&h nine months to all those bfps out there.
and happy birthday to anyone whos birthday it is today:]
babydust


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with your test Abii. Hope this is your BFP.


----------



## Abii

thanks hun:]
i hope so too


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Ooh you got your plus opk yesterday :happydance: I think with that little dip in your temp means you'll be ovulating today. Get bdancing! x

*Maia* Wow what a temp rise this morning, you feeling ok?? :haha: There seems to be a lot of people ill right now, it sucks. Hope you're feeling a little better :hugs: x

*Abii* Ooh 3 days late, good luck hun! I hope you're just a late shower :flower: x

*Adrienne* Hope the witch is on her way out so you can get back to ttc :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - yup, + OPK yesterday! I was pretty happy, & as long as I actually ovulate, the soy did help. Pushed my OV date up anywhere from 2-4 days, as I've been OV CD21-24. So, pretty happy about that. I'll be testing on my birthday, the 22nd, as I'll be about 10 DPO, if everything goes as planned. 

Abii - good luck with the test!

Adrienne & Maia - hope you both are well this morning :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Huns!!!

I am trying to shake this ASAP so that I can get back to monitoring OV accurately.... :haha: 

ABII, FXD! :dust: for the 15th you know that I am patiently awaiting the arrival of you very sticky dark pink bfp lines!!!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you all are doing well.
Amy I hope you get a great birthday present this year. Good luck!!

Maia I hope your feeling ok

Abii hope that witch is staying away.

AFM the witch is on her way out and should be gone by tomorrow. My knee is a little better but is still not right. Finally got an appointment to see the doctor tomorrow at 8:20am. The office is about an hour away so I'm gonna have to be up early. I'm also suppose to go to work tomorrow. But that is all going to depend on what the doctor says. So for now that's up in the air. If I do end up going to work it's only a 2 day trip and my layover is at home so it won't be like being away at all. I just don't know if my knee is going to be up to being on my feet for long periods of time and walking through the airport. (because of the pain in my knee I can't walk very fast either.) So we'll see. That's all that's going on with me. Take care ladies and will speak with you all soon!!


----------



## Abii

hey ladies and thank you.
but sadly af arrived this morning.
but i already have plans of what im going to do next cycle and hopefully it works this time:3


----------



## Buster1

Sorry the witch showed her ugly face, I know how that feels. But I love your PMA for next cycle. Good luck to you and lets hope we get it done this time.


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - glad the witch is almost out, and that your knee is feeling a bit better. Good luck at your appt!

Abii - Boo :( I'm sorry AF showed! It's good you have a plan in place and hopefully can catch that egg :dust:


AFM - my OPK was still + yesterday. Like super super positive. And I had some major ovulation pains. Sharp, pinchy, squeezing feeling. They're mostly gone now, so I hope when I do that OPK this afternoon its negative. My temp spiked this morning, but I also took it 45 min later, and I had woken up at 4:15 due to a security alarm call from one of my stores. Yeah, so NOT cool to be woken up at 4:15 a.m. because of that. So, my temp is probably skewed, but it rose pretty high. So maybe I did ovulate. :shrug:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Yep looks live you ovulated to me! Don't worry about your temp, it's ok if you wake during the night, they just like you to take your temp after having 3 to 4 hours sleep beforehand. It's also ok to take your temp half an hour before or after so I don't think 45 mins would make much difference to what it should be. Hopefully by Sunday your chart will show crosshairs to show you definitely did ovulate :happydance: Hope you managed to bdance at the right time cause that would be a perfect birthday present for you :flower: x

*Maia* Really hoping the SMEP works for you like it did for Naomi. I pretty much did it too and it worked for me. Hope your feeling a good bit better today :hugs: x

*Adrienne* Glad to hear the witch is on her way out and your knee is a little better. Hopefully the doctor will be able to do something a bit more permanent about it tomorrow. I definitely don't think you standing on it all day will help though when it's been so tender but I know you have to earn a living x

*Abii* So sorry the witch has made an appearance :( I love your PMA though hun, bring on your next cycle, you can do it :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, so glad to hear that you were able to get into the doc. Hope the news is as good as your AF leaving! 

ABII, you are on the testing thread so I've responded, but I am still very sorry AF showed her face. We will see you and that PMA on the Nov thread Hun!!! :hugs:

AMY, I agree with WENDY, just one skewed temp, doesn't matter anyway, you OVd!!! TWW, here you come!!!! Come to the thread and enjoy the PMA of the Oct ladies... its a super lucky thread too.... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...1st-testers-32-bfps-293-testing-counting.html OCTOBER Thread

WENDY, it is so hard to SMEP in our case, but we are ready, I am nervous as shipping and vials are all soooo delicate. We begin tomorrow!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies

Maia so sorry your still not feeling well. I hope the doctor can give you something to get rid of it fast so that you can get on to smep. Sending you lots of baby dust.

Amy I know nothing of charting but it sounds like you did O. Now just get through the dreaded tww that I hope ends in a BFP for you.

Abii hope the witch isn't being too hard on you.

Wendy thanks for checking in on all of us ttc girls.

To all the other ttc ladies hope all is well with you too.

AFM Had an early start to the day to go to my doctors appointment. So now I need to have a MRI to determine if I have a torn meniscus or if it's just severe arthritis. If it's a torn meniscus I'm gonna have to have surgery to repair it if it's the arthritis then they can give me a shot in the knee and some more therapy and that should help. So had to call off work again and my appointment for the MRI is Tuesday at 8am. (Tuesday is the earliest they could get me in) So just have my knee in a brace now and taking it easy. 

On the ttc front, af is officially out of here. Now it's time to get a plan in action. I hear a lot of you talking about the smep and sounds like it's been lucky so may give it a go. Just have to brush up on the specifics of the plan and hope my knee can handle the action. LOL So that's all I have for now. Speak with you all soon Baby dust to all of you!!!!


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies!:D
and yes me too, i have a good feeling it may work finally:3


----------



## Tweak0605

I hope you don't have to have surgery Adrienne!

As for the SMEP, here's a good website that you can visit to see the specifics : https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm. It seems like a good plan, and I think we've followed it pretty good. So, I'm hoping the luck continues for me, and for you as well if you try it.


----------



## Abii

you ladies should all check out my new[first] testing thread:D
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/766356-late-october-early-november-testers.html


----------



## Tweak0605

Happy Friday ladies! :flower:

My temp took a dip this morning, not sure what's up with that. Also still having lots of EWCM and watery CM since before ovulation. I hope I get my crosshairs soon, and where I think they'll be. We covered our bases, and DH is worn out, so no more BDing this cycle.


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Amy- I really hope you catch that egg! It sounds like you have had a fun cycle with DH. I hope our shows return soon!!! It is nice to have someone to chat with who watches them, as none of my other friends do.


----------



## Tweak0605

mavsprtynpink said:


> Amy- I really hope you catch that egg! It sounds like you have had a fun cycle with DH. I hope our shows return soon!!! It is nice to have someone to chat with who watches them, as none of my other friends do.

Thanks Carly! I know, I don't know anyone else who watches the shows on ABC Family. I always thought I was too old to watch them since they're like teenager shows :haha:


----------



## Buster1

Amy so I guess the bank is closed. LOL I hope you get your crosshairs soon. But no matter I'm sure you and DH covered all your bases. Good luck and much dust.


----------



## Tweak0605

Buster1 said:


> Amy so I guess the bank is closed. LOL I hope you get your crosshairs soon. But no matter I'm sure you and DH covered all your bases. Good luck and much dust.

:rofl:

Hahahaha. Oh yes, the bank is closed! Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:

FF gave me cross-hairs on my chart this morning, so I'm hoping this is it. It's hard not to think about it though, especially seeing we did BD on all 3 days (before O, O day, and after O) .. Please please let this be it.


----------



## Abii

Yay!!!
So af is now almost gone, i think about 1 more day and she will be on her ass out my front door:D
I have alot of hope for this cycle[or the next one if i dont get it this cycle].
Sometimes i get overly excited about it lol because i know that now we have a different plan and its one we haven't done so it may actually work this time:]
ive never used softcups or egg whites before and im just hoping they really work for me.
I will be using them EVERYDAY we bd in the fertile window and i may even start using the egg whites a day or 2 before my fertile window.
And we even are able to stick to our deal together[we made a deal the other night that if i stop smoking(for the most part i did, i was down to 3 cigs a day) that df would stop drinking so much coffee].
We are now both nicotine and caffeine free lol xp so i know that will help alot too.
and they say A glass of wine or A can of beer good for the breast milk when you do have a baby but thats only if you limit yourself to one glass or one can.
Ahhh im excited ladies:D
i hope all of you get your bfps too! C:
and to those who did get their bfp..*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*:hugs: hopefully i will be joining you ladies in the pregnancy forum soon:thumbup::blush::happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Love the PMA Abii. Sometimes I think having a positive attitude is half the battle and you've got that. Good luck and keep that PMA going.


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* Hope the doctor was able to help you hun, hate to think of you suffering. I can imagine how the smep is harder for you but you are one determined lady and I know you can make it work :flower: x

*Adrienne* Glad you didn't go to work hun, I don't think it would have helped your knee in the slightest. Hopefully this MRI will finally give you an answer and you can get some treatment to help your knee at last. So glad to hear the witch has left the building, you get going girl! You can do it :flower: x

*Amy* :happydance: for the crosshairs! If you look at my chart I bdanced the same days as you + 1 more and it was the month it worked for us! So i'm really hoping this is it for you too. The months before I had bdanced way more up to ovulation but I believe leaving it till closer to ovulation day was what did the trick for us! I shall be stalking your temps :hugs: x

*Abii* Glad to hear the witch is on her way out, there is nothing wrong with being excited hun! It's good to have a positive attitude and well done you for quitting smoking! I can imagine how hard it is but you should be very proud of your achievement :flower: x

Well ladies I am going off for a wee holiday to Edinburgh tomorrow with hubby and wont be back until Wednesday night. I shall try and read up when I can on hubby's phone but it's hard to post a reply using it so although I may not post be assured I shall be keeping up with you all and will post on Thursday if not before :) x


----------



## Buster1

Enjoy your holiday Wendy. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Abii

Awh thank you guys:]
are you guys going to try anything different this cycle?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone,

Im at work so thought would come on to say hi. I will have to seriously catch up soon. My laptop is broke and in shop to see if they can repair it so dont know if I will get it back on not. 

Hope everyone is well. My cycles arent too great at the min will update more when I get time.

I hope everyone is well 

xxx


----------



## Naneth.Estel

The witch came, so I'm another cycle out. Fingers crossed Cycle 22 will be the lucky one!


----------



## MrsMM24

I'm back ladies, oh how I missed you all.... :hugs:

AMY, yaya for crosshairs! :dust:

WENDY, Thanks for checking on me. SMEP has been difficult period and sick made it worse, we had to push it back a day. However I didn't OV so that isn't too bad. Probably OV in a day or so. Have an Awesome Holiday!

NANETH, soo sorry AF came in! I hope you get a BFP next cycle! :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Abii - love the PMA! hope AF is out the door today, or close to it!

Wendy - Have a good holiday! I hope it works for us too! 

Adrienne - hope you're well! :hugs:
Shona - hope you're laptop gets fixed soon, and your cycles get better! 

Naneth - sorry AF came :hugs:

Maia - glad you're feeling better! and hope ovulation is near!! 

AFM - 4 DPO today. Been having cramps on and off since ovulation. Not much else going on. Might travel for work this week, to make the TWW go by faster. Have a 4 day work week, then took Fri-Tues off for my birthday, which is on Saturday.


----------



## Abii

Tweak0605 said:


> Abii - love the PMA! hope AF is out the door today, or close to it!

haha thank you:]
she is gone actually:happydance:, i stopped today but for some reason im already crampy..i took a opk and it was very faint and i know it doesn't really matter because thats not a real positive but i know its coming up soon lol i hope anyway the sooner the better:3
:dust: for you:haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Yay for AF being gone! Good luck, I'm sure ovulation isn't too far away!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies! Hope you all enjoyed your weekend/holiday! 

How are you holding up in the TWW AMY?

Glad AF is gone ABII.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - glad you're feeling better!! and that SMEP is going well!! FX'd you get that + OPK soon!!


The TWW is going by fast! Already 5 DPO, and testing in 5 days! Just have some on and off cramping on my left ovary area, and had the weirdest pain in my belly button today. It felt like someone had poked it, and it was just sore. Even when I was walking, and my pants would hit it, it was sore. So, who knows.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks ladies.

AF has practically vanished today, which has been quite nice, though normally it lasts longer than just two days. Hope she buggers off soon so we can get back to the BDing :lol:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi guys, thought I would POP in and say hi, keep up the PMA :hugs:


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies:]
just found out i have a uti today i hope my antibiotics dont mess with opk's..


----------



## Buster1

Sorry about the uti Abii. Hope it clears up quick.


----------



## Abii

it was causing me really bad pain so they gave me a 7 day antibiotic to take and i just hope i ovulate about a week after im done taking it so it will out of my system


----------



## Pinky12

Hope you feel better soon Abii, I sympathise with you as I am currently in hospital with a kidney infection. Fingers crossed you ovulate as normal x


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - sorry to hear you're in the hospital. Hope you get better soon :hugs:

Abii - sorry to hear about the UTI. hope it clears up soon :hugs:

Adrienne, Maia, Naneth - hope you ladies are well :hugs:


Not much going on for me. Temp plummetted below the cover-line yesterday morning at 6 DPO, then shot way high this a.m. Not thinking too much into it, since it's still so early. I've already got my hopes set high for this month, so if I get AF, I'll be devastated, like normal.


----------



## MrsMM24

How are you today AMY? I think it is possible this can be implantation. I soooo hope that this is it for you Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Abii

i had a kidney infection about 2 months ago before this uti but i didnt even notice it was there, this time i had like period/ovulation cramps that would go into sharp pain for like 10 minutes then dull down but i'd still have aching pain.
guess its time for me to switch body wash again[i hate being allergic to almost all of it].
And thank you ladies for your care.
do any of you know if the medicine Nitrofuran Monohyd Macro aka 'Macrobid' will affect my ovulation testing or my body basal temping?
xx


----------



## mavsprtynpink

ABII- I have really sensitive skin and have for years and years. In fact I have a skin disease. So I know what its like to not find a suitable body wash. When my skin got really bad I used baby body wash. Johnsons and Johnsons they have a really nice all natural line that smells really good. Burts bees also has loads of all natural body wash some for sensitive skin I believe. There is also some bar soaps made with all natural products like olive oil and tomatos that are for sensitive skin. Just wanted to give you some ideas.


----------



## Abii

thank you for your input:]
i have a skin disease too:/
i tried baby wash and bar soaps i cant use that stuff either.


----------



## Buster1

Hey ladies
Hope all is well.

About hope your uti gets cleared up real soon. I hate it when I get those it's so uncomfortable.

Maia good luck things seem to be looking good for you.

AFM went back to work today. Not to bad just had to be put in position for tomorrows trip. So basically I got paid to ride in an airplane. Tomorrow I get to layover at home and then I get finished on Friday at around 2pm. Just in time to get in some quality bding in. I should be getting close to O by then. I failed at the smep so I'm just going to have to rely on my good ole opks to get me through. Well that's all for now. Take care everyone and talk to you all soon!!


----------



## WendyJ

*Adrienne* Glad to hear your work trips wont be too bad, and that's fab you get home at the right time for bdancing! SMEP will be hard in your line of work, I'm sure you'll do good with your OPK's :flower: 

*Abii* Sorry to hear you have a UTI, sounds unpleasant. Hopefully it will clear soon x

*Shona* Lovely to hear from you hun! Hope you get your laptop back soon, you don't realise how much you use it until it breaks. Ooh I see you got a high on your monitor today, get bdancing lady! x

*Naneth* Sorry the witch got you hun :( I am sure this next cycle will be the one :flower: Ooh, I had a strange 2 day period and the next month I got my BFP! Hoepfully it will happen for you too x

*Maia* Pushing it back a day probably worked in your favour! Looks like ovulation was yesterday for you :happydance: Good luck for this month hun & so glad you're feeling better x

*Amy* Ooh yey for crosshairs! And hmm, could that have been an implantation dip yesterday? I hope so!! I have everything crossed for you :flower: Are you going to do anything nice for your birthday? x

Well I best get on with things. I had a lovely trip away in Edinburgh, just got to unpack now and catch up with my washing. What fun! Speak soon x


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - Glad you'll get home from your trip for work, just in time for BDing! FX'd this cycle!

Wendy - glad you had a nice time away. Not doing anything for my birthday. DH has to work, so we'll just go out to dinner when he gets home. I have a 5 day weekend, so I'll be watching plenty of TV shows and movies - just a relaxing vacation. 


Temp dipped a tiny bit this morning. I think if I don't catch it this time, I'm gonna stop temping after confirmed OV. It's gonna drive me crazy, watching the temp dip down and then rise back up, then do the same. Boobs are still slightly sore, and I woke up wicked hungry and nauseous today.


----------



## Abii

awh thank you ladies:hugs:
it should be cleared in a few days, but im not letting it stop me from trying my new techniques:haha:
I finally got my thermometer!!:]
i tested this morning just to try it and i got 97.45:]


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* You can't beat a relaxing movie/tv weekend. I love them with a bag of hot popcorn! My temps went up and down the whole way through my tww, as long as they stay above your coverline it's a good sign :thumbup: Apart from of course an implantation dip although not everyone gets one of those. When did you say you were going to test? This weekend? x

*Abii* Yeah for the thermometer :happydance: You should put a link up in your signature like Amy has and we can help you get to know charting x


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, good to hear that te return to work wasn't too bad and trips will be bearable... 

WENDY, yeah, I think pushing them back helped a little, but am worried now with today's temp. Tomorrow is last donation.... Glad you enjoyed your trip, welcome back!

AMY, I'm thinking about stopping after OV next time too, I am just so freaking nervous to miss something though, hmmm.... 

ABII, glad it will be done soon.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

I still think day 18 *Maia* your temp will prob go up tomorrow :thumbup: Roll on the 30th! x


----------



## Abii

@wendy: it is on my signature now.
it is pretty blank so far because i just added my temp to it and it was my first time temping. But there it is:]

@mrsmm: Thank you:] 
me too, im hoping the anti-biotic im taking for it isn't messing with my opk's..


----------



## Naneth.Estel

AF has pretty much gone now, normally I don't like to dtd when I'm on but we were able to do it on CD4 when normally CD6 is the first I can stand to do it. Didn't even have as bad cramps as I normally do. Not that I'm complaining, if I've got to have them, I'd rather they were always like that! :lol:

Hopefully it's a sign of things to come. ;)


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - yep, testing Saturday morning at 10 DPO .. I'm gettin' scared .. 

Maia - I think as long as it's after a confirmed O I'll be fine. I've just been reading and going crazy over the up and downs of my temps. I think you OV at CD18 too! Looks good so far! :thumbup:

Abii - love seeing your chart! can't wait to see it fill up with temps! I didn't think I'd like temping, but it really isn't that bad.

Naneth - glad AF is gone and it wasn't that bad either :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, temp crept up slightly today, so I guess time will tell. FF hasn't given me crosshairs. ikely has to wait a little longer because of the sick days.... FXD! How are you and little bean feeling today?

AMY, you and WENDY think the same day as I do so... my FXD! How are you doing today? Hopefully AF is staying far far awy! :dust:

Hi Ladies of the thread! :wave:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. I am not sure what my coverline will be, but I am still fairly certain I OVd on CD18!?! I just hope that it continues to rise. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well:shhh:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - chart looking good! :thumbup: I'm feeling okay. Woke up rather achey, but it may have been how I slept. Really don't feel anything now, except lots of creamy CM. Kinda crampy on my left side. No good plans for the weekend - out to dinner tomorrow, and relaxing and watching movies and tv all weekend. Hope you have a good one :hugs:

So my temp keeps dropping. I know it's not low or anything, but I want to see it rise! I'm so nervous about testing tomorrow. I kinda don't want to because of my temps. I had so much PMA at the beginning of the cycle, thinking this was the one, and now I'm doubtful. 1 more sleep!


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, it appears that FF put my crosshairs up. The new feature on the phone inputs time and so I went to look at my chart and noticed the time was incorrect, as soon as I put correct time, CROSSHAIRS!! YAY! Now... I am nervous!
Although your temp has slid a little, it is still looking good. You are better than me though, because I am sooo thrown off from the yrs of TTC, I cannot make myself test beofre 11/12DPO.... GL testing, hope you see some pretty pink lines! :dust:


----------



## Pinky12

I have everything crossed for you ladies testing in the next few days. I will do a proper post once I can get on my laptop :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Back from my trip and I am beat.

Maia yay for crosshairs. Now it's the waiting game. I hope the tww goes by fast for you and ends up in a BFP

Amy Oh I'm so nervous for you. Remember there's nothing wrong with waiting to test if you get cold feet. I have my fingers crossed that you get the best birthday present ever. Let's go BFP!!!! Sending you buckets of baby dust.

Abii hope you're feeling better and things are going well with you for this cycle.

Wendy sounds like you had a lovely time with dh. And it must have been so much fun telling your friend your "big news" I can't wait until you start posting pics of your nursery.

Naneth glad af gave you a break this month (it's the least she could do since she showed up in the first place) and that she is out the door now. Onto another cycle. Good luck!!!!

Emma glad you're out of the hospital. I hope that your kidney infection clears up soon. Glad pip is doing well too. Rest up and take care of yourself and your little one.

AFM back from my trip today and I am beat. But did an opk when I got home and got a super strong positive. Glad I was able to get some bding in yesterday afternoon and plan on getting some more in tonight. Other than that nothing new to report. Hope all you ladies have a great weekend and will speak with you all soon.


----------



## WendyJ

*Abii* Yey for the chart! It will start making sense once you have a few more temps in it x

*Naneth* Glad to hear the witch has left the building and your back to bdancing! I sure hope this is a sign of things to come cause I used to get awful cramps and totally sympathise with you. They aint no fun! x

*Amy* Happy Birthday hun!! :cake: Hope you're being spoiled rotten. Best of luck for testing today, I have everything crossed for you x

*Maia* Yey for the crosshairs!! Bring on the tww. Hope you managed to get your cleaning done, I started cleaning out my spare room yesterday ready to start decorating it. Phew, it knackered me out! But will be worth it though. Me and little bean are doing great thanks for asking, feel sick an awful lot of the time but it's all worth it. I also got to hear little bubba's heartbeat on my doppler this morning so that was wonderful x

*Adrienne* Yey for the positive opk! Sounds like your timing is just perfect! I so hope this will be your month hun, you deserve it x


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - yay for crosshairs! now time for the TWW! FX'd!

Emma - hope you're well :hugs:

Adrienne - Yay for a super positive OPK!

Wendy - thanks hun :hugs:


Well, it was a BFN this morning. But it's still early. My temp rose again this morning, so I'll try again in a couple days. Maybe Monday?


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone hope you are enjoying your weekend.
Well today didn't go as planed for me. Didn't get a chance to bd like I wanted, but I'm still getting a super positive opk so I'm hoping that I get a bding session in tonight. Cross your fingers for me girls I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Hope that you get your BFP soon Tweak, you sound very positive. :)

And hope you get a BD session in while you're getting your pos OPKs Buster. :)

OH had a fantastic dream last night, that he'd bought special lube and paid for us to go to a special fertility temple to BD to get me pregnant. :lol: Unfortunately I left him outside and went in with someone he went to school with. :lmao:

I love that he's thinking about things as well. I'm feeling quite positive at the moment. Hoping that this might be my cycle. OH and I have been saying that we're going to be pregnant by Christmas, perhaps if I focus on it hard enough my body will get the message!


----------



## Buster1

Naneth I'm sure OH was loving the dream until you went in the temple with the other guy. LOL I love your PMA for this cycle and hopefully you'll have that BFP before Christmas.

AFM got some bding in last night but it wasn't easy. I think that dh is starting to feel the pressure of ttc and it's starting to take it's tole. But at least we were able to get the bding in. I've had positive opks on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and have been able to bd on Thursday afternoon and Saturday night. Don't know if I'll be able to get one more in tonight but I'll try, if not oh well I'll leave it in God's hands. Don't have much hope for this cycle becasue of only being able to bd 2 times but like they say it only takes once. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and I'll speak to you all soon.


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Your chart is still looking really good! Your temps are no where near your cover line. When is AF due? I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you had a lovely birthday :flower: x

*Adrienne* Glad to hear you got some bdancing in, it does only take once! The cycle I got my BFP was the month I had the least bdancing! Crazy eh? I think it must be more about quality than quantity where we were concerned. We also went through a patch where hubby let the pressure get to him, it helped by not telling him when I was ovulating and just trying to instigate bdancing instead. Maybe give that a try? x

*Naneth* Haha, your hubby's dream is hilarious! I dreamt last night I left my hubby for Lee from Steps! :rofl: What was I thinking! No idea how that popped into my head but hubby wasn't amused when I told him :haha: You keep that positivity going, i'm sure that's what helped me get my BFP x

Hope everyone had a nice weekend, mines has been quite busy, felt like a spring clean and for once felt well enough to do it. It's amazing how good you feel after you've had a good clean! I think it was more to do with the fact I just bought a new dyson hoover and it's like having a new toy :haha: I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon! Anyway I best get to bed, back to work tomorrow :( Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Tweak0605

Naneth - good luck to you! I'm focusing on being pregnant by Christmas too. I hope I can do it. I try to stay positive, but once I get closer to AF coming or AF comes, that all goes out the window. 

Adrienne - glad you got some BDing in! I think the pressure of TTC is getting to my DH too. If only it was as easy as they made it seem in grade school...

Wendy - I have no clue when AF is due. If I'm going by a 14 day LP, it's due on Thursday I guess. I hope my temp goes back up tomorrow. I did have a good birthday - DH bought me a Pillow Pet (I included a link; I don't know if you have those over there) and we went out to dinner and got new cell phones. Nice birthday. Glad you had a good weekend! I have a Dyson too, and it's awesome! Love my Dyson!

Well, I still have 2 days of my vacation! I'm doing some more work on my cross-stitch baby blanket. I started it 11 years ago when my cousin was born, as it was meant for her. :haha: Now I'm trying to finish it for my baby. Testing tomorrow if my temps down go down!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Happy belated birthday Amy :cake: so sorry I missed it but lovely to see you had a good birthday. I still have everything crossed for you for this cycle and sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs:

Adrienne :happydance: for the strong positive opk!! fingers crossed for you! How is your knee doing?? I hope it is holding up for you :hugs:

Naneth, I read your post about your dream whilst on my phone the other day and didnt quite get it! I think I missed the bit about it being a dream and spent the last 24 hours trying to figure it out :haha: I am so dumb at the minute!! Glad I just re-read that properly now! Special lube for ttc is amasing stuff :haha: me and the hubby used it and I dont know why we didnt try it sooner lol! Hope you are keeping well x

Maia, Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Well I am still off work and in bed and hoping to be for another week. Those of you who know me know that it is rare for that comment to come from me but I am so drained with having a cold on top of the kidney infection I dont want to go back in lol! well nothing else going on here so I will stop boring you all :haha: x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - Good to hear from you, hope you can get some much needed rest. 

AFM - temps significantly dropped this a.m. and a BFN at 12 DPO. Pretty sure I'm out and just waiting for AF. Doing one more cycle, and then may be calling my doctor or an RE. After 1 cycle, it'll be 6 months since my 2nd miscarriage. I'm sick of seeing people get pregnant so easily, not even trying. But we do everything perfectly, DTD at the right time, and still can't get pregnant.


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, BD!!! I think you are covering that positive OPK!!! FXD! :dust:
WENDY, Yes! I cleaned up good! Looove, a cleaned spave. YAY for cleaning and decorating a nursery and hearing baby on doppler, I cannot wait for my turn!
AMY, It's still early! Hang in there Hun! :dust:
NANETH, FXD for impednding OV and hopefullness! :dust;
EMMA, I sure hope you get better and feel better sooon Hun!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Buster - OH said he was really annoyed with me when he woke up. I kept nudging him and he was just ignoring me :lol: I cracked up when he told me though, even now I keep laughing about it and keep threatening to run away with one of his old school friends. :lol: I know what you mean about feeling the pressure, we've tried to make it all fun to help take the pressure off - doing silly things like not doing the same position twice in a row. :lol: Or having a romantic bath together. Fingers crossed that you catch it.

WendyJ - Lee from Steps? :lol: I was obsessed with them when I was younger, your poor OH though. That's a wonderfully random dream though, makes you wonder where our brains come up with these things.

Tweak - I was sitting at work today looking at my calendar today and worked it out that if I don't catch it this cycle then I'll be due to test the week of OH's birthday in December, I'm not sure if I'd be able to hold off to tell him on our anniversary but I think I could wait two or three days to tell him on his birthday. I think if we did it, we would admit it to his parents on Christmas day as well. :) Hopefully we'll both get our Christmas wish and be in Tri 1 by Boxing Day. ;)

Pinky - we've been using the Conceive+ from Boots on and off for about a year now and it is perfect for when I'm not totally 'there' if you know what I mean. I normally only use it when I'm around Ov but recently we've been using it all the way through the month. :) Hope you're feeling better.

MrsMM24 - your chart is looking good, hope those temps carry on staying up nice and high. :)


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* No i've never seen pillow pets here but they are so cute!! Glad you had a nice birthday. Sorry to see your temp has dropped like that, it looks like AF is on her way :( Sorry hun :hugs: Please don't let it get to you, I know your BFP is just round the corner x

*Maia* I am sure it will be your turn real soon :) Hmm your chart is going to be hard to figure out this month if your temps stay right above your coverline :haha: Hopefully it will rise a bit in the next few days! x

*Naneth* I think it's cause I watch the Steps Reunion programme on sky :haha: Lee is quite cute though I have to admit :blush: I used conceive plus all the time too and I totally think it helped us! Even if hubby wasn't the keanest on it being soo slippy down there lol x

Well back to work for me, i'm just skiving the now as I can't be bothered lol. Roll on 5pm! x


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - glad to see you back - hope those temps stay up!

Naneth - hope we both get our wish!

Wendy - it's hard to stay positive - it's been over 6 months since my 2nd miscarriage. I can't help but think the D&C or the 2nd miscarriage screwed up my body. I ovulated this cycle, we DTD on all the right days, and still didn't catch it. I'm calling the doctor next cycle. I'm not waiting until January or February, esp since Feb 6th is the EDD of the 2nd baby. 

AFM - Temp dropped way below the coverline. So AF will prob show tomorrow, which is great since it's the first day back to work after vacation. Perfect freakin' timing :( If that's the case, I will drown my sorrows in a few beers when I get home. And get thoroughly trashed this weekend with my best friend. Can't wait for that!


----------



## MrsMM24

NANETH, I was laughing when reading too. We sometimes don't think about OHs pressure....
WENDY, I hope work wisks by. Yeah, I am nervous about my temps, and being sick before OV, but they seem to be going up.... FXD!
AMY, yeah, I had gotten real busy and tried sneaking some ME time, but definitely back now. I hope AF stays far far away! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - Thanks hun, love that little jump in your temp! Hope it stays nice and high!


For anyone that wants to look, I finished my wedding scrapbook. Wayyy back in March/April when I joined this thread, I posted about wanting to do a scrapbook for my wedding. Finally finished it. Here's the link to my journal post that the pictures are on:

Wedding Scrapbook


----------



## Abii

Ohh ladies i think i have some good news...
since my ph leves are off i figured O' wont show on opk's[which is why i didn't really want to use them] but this morning and afternoon i got really dark opk's.
Here's image of them
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1025011859.jpg
We've been bd'ing every morning since about cd5[just to be sure we didn't miss any chance of the fertile window or O'] So im feeling pretty good about this cycle so far.
my temp dropped way low too, not that it means anything but im even having O pains and stuff as well so i have a feeling i am or will be O'ing soon:happydance:
we'll just keep using preseed and softcups.
Ill keep you ladies updated on more:thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Abii those opks look real good. Keep up with what you're doing and you should have a very good chance this cycle.

Maia glad things are looking good for you. Hope that temp stays up.

Amy I already posted in your journal but you know I'm thinking of you.

Naneth hope all is well with you.

AFM I go back to work tomorrow. Got one last bd session in last night. I think it might have been too late, but you never know. Not much else going on. Still working on household projects (putting in new windows and fixing up my spare room) Now I just found out that I need 2 new tires for my car. It always feels like I'm paying bill for something. Anyway I'll try to keep up with everyone while I'm at work but it's always hard to reply on the phone. Take care and talk to everyone soon.


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* So sorry the witch got you hun, I did think she was on the way from your temps :hugs: I know what you mean, we were bdancing at the exact right time every month and it still didn't happen until obviously it eventually did in August. No idea what made that month different, but i'm sure if you keep getting the timing right it will happen. I agree though you should go and see what help you can get though, it's good to know your options. Aww your scrapbook is just beautiful! I wish I had the patience to do something like that cause it's a lovely thing to have and then pass down through the generations x

*Maia* So good to see your temp jump up! Will be a little easier to tell what's going on that way. Only 4 days until testing, I have everything crossed for you hun :flower: x

*Abii* Yey for the positive opk's! Those are nice strong lines. A low temp will probably mean ovulation for you but I can't tell from your chart as you haven't put your last few temps in yet. Get bdancing lady! x

*Adrienne* There's no harm in having that one last bdancing session cause you just never know how long that egg is going to stick around for. Aww I know there is always something to pay for isn't there, I have basically used up all of November's pay on things and we aren't even out of October yet :dohh: Will really have to watch my money up till December. It will be worth it for you though when you have a lovely looking spare room :thumbup: x

Well I best get back to work, i'm so bad for skiving but most nights I am too tired to come on here so I try and sneak on when I can during the day. All is going good with me though, just wish I had more energy. So much I want to do in the house but i'm always so tired :dohh: Hopefully that will pass soon. Well take care ladies and speak soon :flower: x


----------



## Abii

@Buster: Thank you future bump buddy!:happydance: 
im pretty sure i have a good chance because[like i stated below] me and df have been bd'ing since early in my cycle and since i think i O'ed last morning/night we didn't miss a single fertile day or O day, so hopefully lovebug will stick:flower::yellow::cloud9:
@Wendy: Awh thank you:]
and yes i know i haven't put them in because im not really counting my temps this cycle, since i started temping at cd9 instead of cd1 so they might be off, im only going by opk's and my O' symptoms. But whats weird is, me and df have been bd'ing EVERY MORNING since cd4 or 5 so i think i O'ed last morning/night because since the 24th i've been having a stabby like pain in my left side ALL DAY that does not feel like normal O' pains so maybe we caught it just in time this month?:haha:
lets only hope.
fx'd for me and all you wonderful ladies as well


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, I think the last BD won't hurt, and could be the winner. As WENDY said, you never know with our eggys... GL FXD!:dust:
ABII, those look positive, GL.
WENDY, I know, I hope they stay up to a bfp now.... I know you are just beat, heading nearer the 2nd trim, so hopefully your energy will start to replinish soon Hun!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

*Abii* Well done for bdancing every fertile day! I hope it pays off for you hun x

*Maia* Good luck for testing tomorrow hun, I will be on looking for an update :flower: x 

Hope all you other ladies are well x


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks. :)

I've had a rotten cold this last week. Pretty much over it now, but I'm fairly certain that it's screwed with my charting. My temps have been about the same as last month but because I've been feeling poorly I've not been so religious about temping at the same time every day.

FF is thinking about putting Ov day down as CD13 which would be really early for me, normally it's CD16-20. Because I was feeling really ill we probably missed the chance if that was the day, which would be typical. :lol:

Much better now. Starting to get organised for Christmas. OH and me have decided that this Christmas will be our last one without a baby. And the target is to be pregnant by this Christmas!

Hope everyone else is doing okay. :)


----------



## Abii

hey ladies:]
i know i haven't been on much, sorry ive been a pretty busy bee this month, so many birthdays and such, but i thought i'd update you a-little bit.
I am now in my tww i should be 3 or 4dpo today[not sure due to confusion of Ov day] not very many symptoms just a-little cramping here and there and been really hungry, had really bad gas about 2-3 days ago.
I hope lovebug stuck with me.
we tried everything we could this month and i just hope it all paid off.
fx'd for all of us still in the tww or waiting to test again.
sorry to those who got stuck with af:hugs:
hopefully that storky will bring more bfps next month to you ladies:thumbup:
BTW!!! my friend *Bumblebee2408* got her :bfp: yesterday as well!!!:D
i now officially have 2 future bump buddies:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS to your Future Bump Buddy ABII!

WENDY, no good update for you... believe me I wish I could....

NANETH, I hope that you're getting better from that cold and caught your eggy! :dust:

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Abii

awh thank you:]
im so excited for her.
i hope im not far behind her:haha:
how is your cycle going so far?
are you trying anything different? did you test?


----------



## WendyJ

*Naneth* I think even if you did ovulate on CD13 you bdanced at night so fingers crossed your timing would be perfect! The egg last for about 24 hours so fingers crossed that one time is all it took :flower: Yey for getting organised for Xmas! I love Xmas. I've already bought all my presents and have them sitting wrapped :haha: Now that is organised I now! x

*Abii* Yey for your friend! I hope you will be joining her real soon and that this tww flys by for you x

*Maia * Sorry about the BFN hun but you're right, your temps are still high. I haven't lost hope! I will continue stalking your chart and hope it brings a great outcome with it :hugs: x

Hope you other ladies are well, everything is going well for me :) x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi WENDY, finishing up your 10th week, YAAY! 2nd trimester is coming quickly! Thanks, please stalk away and blow some baby dust over that chart!

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Abii

thank you so much wendy:]
i hope so too.
it would be amazing:blush:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Got a positive OPK last night so looks like CD13 wasn't Ov day after all. FF has removed my crosshairs but suggesting that tomorrow might be Ov day instead. My temps are all over the place.

We'd BD'd yesterday morning but did it again last night after I got the positive, just in case. :lo:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I havent been around too much at the min, got my laptop back after it was broke 4 days ago but been feeling so yucky lately hence I got my BFP this morning. Hope everyone is well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS WANTING!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

_*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Congratulations Wantingagirl - hope you have a wonderful 9 months!


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsMM24 your chart does look good, FX for testing hun! 

Naneth.Estel & MrsMM24 Thank you so much I hope this one sticks, this will be 25 months and eighth month since my loss FX I wouldnt beable 
to take another loss need to get to see a 2-3 weeks pregnant and get past 5+4 as thats what I got to the last time 

xxx


----------



## Pinky12

*Maia-* Wow hun, your chart is looking good isnt it!! Fingers crossed that temp stays high for you :hugs:

*Naneth-* Congratulations on the positive OPK!! I have been slowly getting organised for Christmas this year but I think a lot of people have made it easy for me! I really can't wait for Christmas this year, it is the first year I am getting a real tree!! Hope your temp calms down for you :hugs:

*Abii-* Congratulations for your friend, fingers crossed you are not too far behind her :hugs:

*Amy-* Hope you are doing ok hun! I am hoping for a special little Christmas surprise for you this year :hugs:

Well ladies, nothing much going on with me. I am still off work from being in hospital and slowly going crazy!! In a way I want to be back at work but I also dont feel 100%. Hopefully a trip to see my Grandad in hospital today will perk me up a bit. Keep up the PMA ladies, it WILL happen for you all :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Shona - Congrats!

Maia - Good luck, have my fingers crossed!


I had a good weekend away. It was actually nice to not be able to really log on to this place for awhile. Not this group, but just seeing everywhere, the tickers and everything just gets me down sometimes. 

But I went to Vermont with DH and saw my best friend and her boyfriend. Went to a haunted house, drank lots, and just had a good time. It was nice. 

Adrienne, I hope you faired okay with the storm. I heard about all the power outages down there. NH faired okay - we didn't get much, maybe a foot. Vermont got barely any. Places south of me were the hardest hit with power outages and such.

CD 8 and getting ready to start the BDing, probably this weekend. Thinking about chopping some of my hair off this weekend, and then coloring it a darker brown. We'll see - I'm in the mood for a change.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* Your chart certainly is looking good! Your temps haven't nose dived like they did last month anyway. When are you going to test again? I so hope this is it and not the witch playing an evil trick x

*Naneth* I hope this is your actual ovulation seen as the other one would have totally caught you off guard. You get bdancing lady! x

*Abii* Not long till testing time hun! How you feeling? x

*Amy* Glad you had a lovely weekend away hun, you deserved it. Go for the hair change! There's nothing makes you feel better than a nice new hairdo. I'm getting mine done tonight but prob wont get too much cut off. It's a nightmare to straighten when there is too many layers lol x

Well there isn't much happening with me ladies but I just wanted to check in with you all and hope you are all keeping well :flower: x


----------



## mavsprtynpink

Shona- Congrats!!! I had to stop by when I read 7BFPS!!! Its always sooo exciting and such a happy time. I pray your bean sticks and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! Please feel free to join us in our pregnancy thread!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I can't help but think that it is the witch playing an evil trick WENDY, AMY, and EMMA, I just HOPE that when I test, I am wrong and we are on our way to a sticky bfp!

Nice to see you CHITOWN! How are things?

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
I finally have my power back yay!!!! But there are still so many people here who don't including my parents who live 5 minutes from me. Things are starting to look a little better but still feels like a war zone out there.

Maia I have every part of my body crossed for you that can be crossed. Good Luck!!

Amy sounds like you had a great weekend. Go for the hair change. I dyed my hair red a couple of months ago and it was just the change I needed.

Naneth hope things are going well and keep up the bding

Abii not too long til testing fingers crossed for when the time comes.

And to anyone I missed I hope you are doing well.

AFM had a doctors appointment about my knee, but the doctors office didn't have power so he couldn't access my records (plus there was no heat so the office was freezing) But he did check out my knee and give me a new brace and promised to give me a call regarding my MRI as soon as they get power and we can go from there.

On the ttc front. Just waiting for af to show her ugly head. All the signs are there, cramps and back ache are in full effect. As I had said a couple of weeks ago I didn't hold high hopes for this cycle because I didn't get all the bding in that I would have liked. Oh well, on to next cycle. Just gonna keep on trying until I get the prize, although at some point I will have to stop and think about what our next steps are going to be if the BFP doesn't happen, but I think I'll keep on trying until the new year. That's all I have for now. Speak to you all later.


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I'm doing it! Appt made for Saturday morning, then I'll just color it at home. It'll be short enough that I can do it myself. Definitely gonna go chin length, as I really like it like that. Kinda long enough to do something with it, but short enough that it's not a pain. 

Maia - I have everything crossed for you! Hope your temps stay up, and GL if you test tomorrow!

Adrienne - Glad you got power back! My grandmother got her power back today, not sure about my grandparents. Grandmother lives in Manchester, grandparents in Coventry. My aunt who lives in S. Windsor actually had a tree fall on her car, and lost power. Luckily, no damage to her car though. I think I'm going to dye mine a darker brown. I did the red a few years - think I want a different change! I have everything crossed for you too, and hope AF doesn't show up!


----------



## Abii

WendyJ said:


> *Abii* Not long till testing time hun! How you feeling? x

Hey ladies:]
Thank you so much for the support of this tww, i dont know how i could of gotten this long without poas:haha: but i did!!! and i haven't, planning not to until the 11th because if the 8th comes and af doesn't come than ill wait 3 days before testing, i dont want a chem preg lol and last time my af was 3 days late..so we'll see:blush:
im kind of nervous..i've gotten attached to the feeling of having lovebug in my tummy already, i know thats bad but i cant help it..haha owell:shrug::dohh::haha:
As for my symptoms, pretty much i only have alittle pressure feeling in my lower abdomen, ive been peeing alot in the mornings, ill go pee 5 times in 4 hours and i start waking up to go at about 4am:nope: lol xP and im soooo tired, everyday i take a nap around 3pm and wake up at about 6pm and still go to sleep at about 9:30pm because i already get tried. And today i had a big test in my class which wore me out lol.
hopefully these are goo signs for me.
as i said usually my boobs start to hurt after Ov until i get af but they dont hurt at all..i did have alittle back pain 2 days ago,yesterday,& this morning..hopefully its just lovebug:blush:
Anyway how are you ladies doing?
anyone having new or more symptoms?
fx'd this month is full of bfps for us:hugs:
xx


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* I see the witch still hasn't arrived and your temps are still high, woohoo! Have faith my friend, you just never know! Are you going to test tomorrow? x

*Adrienne* So glad you have power again, it must have been a nightmare! Glad to hear you got to the doctors too, fingers crossed you can get that MRI sorted asap. When is AF due? As we always say, it only takes once! x

*Abii* Lets be real here, if the 8th comes and no AF you will test on the 9th :haha: I wish you all the luck in the world, it's so hard symptom spotting when they could be BFP or AF signs but i'm hoping its a BFP making its way to you! x

*Amy* I went for the chop too! Got my long hair cut to above my shoulders in a bob with a side fringe. I love it!! I haven't had a fringe in ten years but people say I really suit it so i'm happy. A new hairdo certainly does lift your spirits :) x


----------



## Abii

WendyJ said:


> *Abii* Lets be real here, if the 8th comes and no AF you will test on the 9th :haha: I wish you all the luck in the world, it's so hard symptom spotting when they could be BFP or AF signs but i'm hoping its a BFP making its way to you! x

:rofl::rofl:I know huh lol xP
i shall rephrase that, I will *try* to wait until the 11th if af doesn't get me on the 8th lol.
And these cant be af signs i've never had fatigue before or when af visits.
I only get cramps about 2 days before af, im only 8dpo so she cant be on her way, and i've been having these since the day after i Ov and me and df bd'd.
Now bloating i can understand but i had it on cd4or5 until now every time i eat something.
Idk we'll just have to see.
These aren't normal signs though so if im not pg this month, i know i said it before but, i will be going to get a full body check up to make sure there is nothing wrong with me.


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I know, I am a little shocked, but way more nervous.... I am too scared to think this could be it. I don't know if alot of ladies know what it is like to be this scared.... :wacko:

ADRIENNE, so glad to hear that your power is back... I hope the doc calls with some information on that knew soon!

AMY, yay for the chop, I know it will be cute. I started to grow my hair out back in June with the last PG from a Rihanna chop. I have decided to keep it long until we get a BFP....

ABII, good luck! :dust:

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## WendyJ

*Abii* Yeah that sounds like a plan hun, it's good to get checked out if only to put your mind at ease but hopefully you wont need to and a BFP is coming! x

*Maia* I see you got another negative :( What is going on??!! Looks like you are going to have one long cycle this month. Sorry hun, I was hoping you would get some good news x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi WENDY, yeah, looks like it will be a long disappointing one... :sad1: Left to reading happy and awesomely blessed posts from all of you ladies! 

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

Please keep stalking my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Oh Maia, so sorry about the BFN. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. But I love your attitude for next cycle and I think that getting a check up is always a good thing.

I'm playing the waiting game as well. I thought af would be here today, but it looks like she's going to wait until tomorrow to show. I think I must be going back to my 28 day cycle. I don't think I'm pregnant, becasue I don't have any preggo symptoms. But I do have plenty of pre af symptoms. So I suspect she'll show either later today or tomorrow.
Anyway not much planned for the weekend as I have work on Sunday just still doing clean up after the storm.

Abii good luck on your test date, and if things don't work out this cycle I think it's a good idea to get a check up. Not because I think there is something wrong, to put your mind at ease that everything is ok.

Naneth hope all is going well with you.

Amy how are you hun? Any good plans for this weekend? I hope af has left the building or is on her way out.

To Everyone else out there I hope that you are getting ready for the weekend and have a great one.


----------



## Abii

WendyJ said:


> *Abii* Yeah that sounds like a plan hun, it's good to get checked out if only to put your mind at ease but hopefully you wont need to and a BFP is coming! x

I dont have much hope for my bfp anymore:/
I think i stressed out too much yesterday and if i did conceive, its gone:cry:
owell i guess..:shrug::nope:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - I'm so sorry for the BFN hun. I still have everything crossed! :dust:

Adrienne - Good luck, everything crossed for you too!! I'm okay, just playing the waiting game on the other side of the fence from you and Maia LOL The 3WW before ovulation is horrible. 

Abii - Good luck! :dust:


AFM, not much going on. Haircut tomorrow, and going to our friend's house in Maine Sunday. Trying to play catch up with all our shows on the DVR too. That's about it. Been toying around with the idea of quitting everything after this cycle - OPKs, temping, CM .. But I don't know. I don't want to be stressed during the holidays, but I'm getting closer to the date we conceived and my 2nd EDD. I really don't want to pass those not being pregnant. :nope:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Just wanted to say that I'm officially out for this cycle. Af showed up at 6am this morning which is no surprise to me. At first I was pretty disappointed and sad, I was even starting to question if I even wanted to keep on trying. But I started to feel better later on in the day, and just became even more determined than ever to work even harder this cycle. So onward and upward. Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies as I'm off to work tomorrow. Take care.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Sorry to hear she's got some of you ladies. :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I'm officially 6DPO now. FF and my OPKs actually agreed on Ov day this cycle. I'm working on the basis that I'm pregnant until proven otherwise :lol: because that means OH and me can look around Mothercare and the baby clothes section in M&S and talk about how we'll dress our baby.


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - I'm sorry AF came :( I'm glad you're feeling better though about it. Love your PMA!

Naneth - Good luck - hope this is it!

Maia - I had a peek at your chart, and it looks like AF came. I'm sorry hun :( 


AFM - My temps took a huge dip then rose straight back up. Not sure what's up with that, but I had wicked ovulation pains yesterday early afternoon, and my OPK was almost positive. Was very dark, but not as dark as the control line. I hope I didn't ovulate already, as we only BD'd once, and that was Saturday. We'll continue on every other day or so for about 2 weeks, until I get out of that window of opportunity.


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* Sorry to see the witch did arrive but I am kinda glad she did, I think we knew you were out and I didn't want your cycle to drag on for much longer. At least now you can start a fresh cycle with new hope x

*Adrienne* Sorry the witch arrived for you too hun, hopefully you can be home for your ovulation days this month and everything will go your way. I know what you mean about giving up, I thought about it too but obviously I am so glad I didn't! You will say the same when you get that beautiful BFP. How long have you been trying for now? x

*Abii* Don't give up hun, stressing out wouldn't cause you to lose your baby if you had one, so don't worry. Fingers crossed for you x

*Amy* Hmm, if you get another high temp tomorrow I think FF will try and put crosshairs up for you. Just keep an eye on those OPK's though just in case. Did you get your hair done? x

*Naneth* Yey for the 2ww! Hope it flies by for you. Oh I know baby clothes are so adorable, I always looked at them even before I thought about having a baby lol. Shame they grow out of them so quickly though x

Well ladies I shall speak to you all later in the week and wish you all the best as always. Tomorrow I have my 12 week scan, then afterwards I am going straight to Glasgow to watch Evanescence in concert, I cannot wait! I come home on Wednesday but have to go and get my flu jag (groan) and then I finally get to tell people my secret. But I will catch up with you all as soon as I can :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - Have a wonderful trip away and good luck on your scan. I had a feeling that if my temps stays up tomorrow, I'll get crosshairs. We'll see! Yes, I did get my hair done. Got it all chopped it off, and it's sooo short!! But I like it. I think I'll color it this weekend, since I'm taking next Monday off. If I can get a good picture, then I'll post it. I can't ever seem to take a good picture of myself though :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, I'm trying to keep the positivity, had a little bit of a break down Fri into Sat however, as I was fearing my cycle and had little to no hope for a BFP. So sorry the evil witch has come to visit you, seems we are just about on the same day.... :dust:

AMY, hang in there Hun, I know the wait to OV is rough. You chart looks like it could be an early OV or trying to with that dip, I see you got a BD in, I say that you should keep :sex: in case that is it is and wait on those temps to confirm! :dust:

NANETH, Chart looks Good! Happy Mothercare browsing! :dust:

WENDY, EXACTLY! We kind of did, because BFNs at 18DPO are terrible when AF is not near. Soooo happy I didn't have a 40+day cycle. Now, we are working towards and Awesome Christmas gift! Have a great trip Hun!

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks ladies.

Fingers crossed that you've not missed it Tweak. :)

Enjoy your concert (and flu jag) Wendy. ;)

MrsMM24, sorry the witch got you. Hope she eases up and that next time is luckier for you. :hugs:

We got our results from the doctor today. OH's SA sample was smaller than they really needed (they needed 2ml for the test really) but what he provided had 189million swimmers, which he's pretty chuffed about because the doctor wanted something over 20million. His motility isn't great (30%) but the doctor says that with the quantity, she's not too bothered and he'd need to repeat that if she referred us anyway.

My test results were normal as well, apart from the CD21 progesterone test which for some reason the lab didn't do! That's the second time they've cocked it up. So right now I'm hoping that the witch stays away because if she shows up I'll have to work out when CD21 is and book my third CD21 blood test and hope that they get it right.

But once we've done that, the doctor will get us referred. So if there's no baby by Christmas, next year will be the year of the fertility clinic (but that's not going to happen - I want my :bfp: for Christmas!)


----------



## Abii

*I GOT MY BFP!!*
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
:happydance::happydance:happydance:
OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
:cloud9:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS ABII! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## Tweak0605

Naneth - Glad DH's SA went well and that the other test results were normal! Good luck! I so hope this is it!

Abii - wow, congrats!

Maia & Adrienne - hope you ladies are well :hugs:

AFM - Still waiting. Having wicked cramps today and backaches as well. But no + OPK yet. Hoping my temp stays down tomorrow, since we won't get a BD session in until tomorrow night. That's about it...


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all well.

Abii as I said on the testing thread HUGE congrats Abii, Healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats abii!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: hope everyone is doing ok in here....

*Update...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Congratulations Abii, have a happy and healthy nine months

Feeling a bit more annoyed about my tests today, been working out when my next CD21 will be and it's the week I've booked time off on holiday from work, but after the days I've taken off so I wouldn't be able to take off that day for the test. Then the one after that will fall between Christmas and New Year, so the health centre will be closed.

Looks like the next day I could get CD21 done will be at the end of January! Hoping we can do it by ourselves before then!


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies:]
i took another test today it was a digi and it was positive too so i guess we'll see fer sure how far along i am tomorrow:]
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1110011335.jpg
there they are:happydance:
xx


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope you ladies are doing well.

Maia glad the witch is on her way out. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust for this cycle

Amy hope you're getting that positive OPK. Keep up with the bding chick.

Naneth hope everything goes well with your tests and that they don't mess things up again, and of course I hope you get good results.

Abii Congrats again. I guess we'll be following you on the other thread now. Look forward to following you journey.

And to anyone I may have missed I hope all is well and that your getting ready to have a great weekend.

AFM off to work tomorrow. Just a short 2 day trip. The witch is long gone now just trying to prepare for the upcoming bd marathon LOL. Got my preseed and I'm ready to go. Because of work I won't get much of a weekend but at least I'll have Sunday and Monday, then it's back to work on Tuesday. Anyway that's all I have for now. I'll speak with you all later.


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry to write a quick one ladies but thought is say congratulations to Abii! So nice to see another :bfp: I cant wait for all you ladies to join us :hugs: keep up the PMA girls, it will happen for you :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky12

If anyone want there details putting on the front page can they please email me some information. I will be updating it properly later on and putting you girls ttc at top as it is a ttc thread. Any changes wanted then just email me :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Enjoy the trip and I agree, rest up for the BD marathon.... :dust:

Hope you all have a great weekend!!

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Adrienne - Have a good trip! Good luck with the upcoming BDing marathon!

Maia - Yay for AF being gone!


Not much going on for me. Just waiting. CD 18 and no + OPK. Temps are going down though, so hopefully it's coming soon. Lots of CM and twingey on my left side.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

AF arrived yesterday so I'm onto Cycle 23 now. Hoping to get my third CD21 blood test booked tomorrow hopefully will get to see the doctor for the results before Christmas and might be on track to conceive this baby before Christmas. We'll see.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! Please don't think i've been neglecting you all, it has just been one crazy busy week this week and i've been so tired. I am pleased to say all did go well at my 12 week scan though, so i'm plodding along quite happily x

*Amy * How are you finding the whole temping thing? I definitely think it helped me. I always ovulated about the same time plus or minus a day or two but never more than that so hopefully you will form the same kind of pattern :flower: x

*Maia* Sorry to hear the witch was so horrible on you, I can understand why you would both be upset. I really hope more than anything you will get that BFP soon :flower: x

*Naneth* So sorry to the witch got you hun, but that is a fantastic sperm count your OH has!! That should deffo give you some hope. My hubby had 70 million. Hope you get your CD21 bloods booked too and for once they don't cock it up! x

*Adrienne* Glad the witch has left the building and you can start your bd marathon soon! Hope you're enjoying your couple of days off x

*Abii* I've already said it in the other thread but many congrats! :flower: x

Well I'm off to my bed now cause i'm shattered but I shall be stalking you all as usual and wish you all the best for the next month :flower: x


----------



## Naneth.Estel

He does have some pretty super sperm. We worked it out the other day and even taking into account the 30% motility, that's still 56,700,000 sperm heading in the right direction - which is more than some men produce full stop! :lol:

Unfortunately, his good results is making me feel more and more like the reason we've not hit the jackpot yet is because of me. I think I can handle me being the cause better than he would if it was him with the problem.

I'm just really holding out hope for a :bfp: before Christmas. It would really make the year for me. I have seen the slip for my blood test and the doctor has only ticked the 'day 21 progesterone' box and written 'Day 21 Progesterone Infertility Investigation' all over it, so hopefully they can't miss it this time!

Hope everyone else is doing okay just now.


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - glad things went well at the scan. Temping isn't bad. I just wake at 5 a.m, take the temp, and go back to sleep. I still find myself going crazy about the temps, especially during the pre-ovulation times. I may even stop temping during the TWW to give myself a break. 

Naneth - Sorry to hear AF showed up :( GL with the testing; I'll be pushing for CD bloodwork as well if I don't get a BFP this cycle. Praying for a BFP for Christmas!


----------



## Buster1

Sorry the witch got you Naneth. Glad you're getting your CD21 bloods done and hope it gives you some answers. Here's to hoping that you and the rest of us get our Christmas BFPs.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :hugs:

Amy- I know what you mean about the temps, one month I had loads of people telling me how good they looked and I got my hopes up that I was pregnant and I wasn't!! I was not a happy bunny! It is a good way to see when you ovulate though!! Do you have 30 day cycles?

Naneth- Sorry the witch got you! I love the fact you have calculated your OH's sperm count lol. Fingers crossed for you this month :hugs:

Maia- Well done on the healthy eating and exercise! I am so glad the witch has left you now so you can concentrate on this month. I love how you always have a PMA regardless of what is thrown at you. 

I have everything crossed for all you ladies that you get the best Christmas present ever this year :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies :hugs:
> 
> Amy- I know what you mean about the temps, one month I had loads of people telling me how good they looked and I got my hopes up that I was pregnant and I wasn't!! I was not a happy bunny! It is a good way to see when you ovulate though!! Do you have 30 day cycles?
> 
> I have everything crossed for all you ladies that you get the best Christmas present ever this year :hugs:

Yeah I got my hopes up bad last month. Then seeing the temps decline I had a hard fall back to reality. I think that's why I decided not to temp in the TWW. I don't have 30 day cycles. I still haven't ovulated and I'm on CD20 today. Temp dropped a tad, but still don't have ovulation cramps or anything like normal. After my m/c's, they were around 35 day cycles with ovulation anywhere between CD21 and CD24.


----------



## Pinky12

Amy- I was wondering as I didnt know if your lp was long enough for implantation to occur but there should be no problem with the sort of cycle you have at the minute. As long as you have 10 days all shoudl be good. Have you been on the soy again this cycle? Fingers crossed you ovulate soon hun :hugs: I hope this is your month, you deserve a break :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, looks like OV is about to present.... GL Temping is a pain, but for spotting OV, it has been the greatest asset. I will stop tempin on 6DPO and SS. 

NANETH, hang in there Hun! We are on something like cycle 27 with 1 MC, and I know it gets hard, but we can't give up! :hugs:

WENDY, yay for the 12 week scan. It seems like just a week ago you were so happy at your bfp! :flower:

EMMA, with the journey that DW and I have been through, I HAVE to remain positive, we have gotten PG twice, and have a lovely daughter, once we have our sticky BFP and little baby soon, we will be complete! 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Thanks for the support ladies, I'm having a better day about it today. Trying to relax a bit for this cycle, going to get my CD21 test booked tomorrow and we'll take this one as it comes.

If we don't do it this cycle, I think I'll take a bit of a break over Christmas and relax even more for the next one.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: NANETH, I am glad you are feeling better today Hun!

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - yup I took soy again. Although I'm thinking it was a bad idea, since I haven't even ovulated yet. :shrug:

Naneth - glad you're feeling better :hugs:

Maia - hope we all can get that Christmas BFP! 

AFM - No ovulation yet. Temps are declining, so hopefully soon. Sittin' on CD21 today. Gettin' in our BDing though, so if we miss the + OPK we should have bases covered if I do ovulate.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Got (hopefully lucky) number three CD21 test booked now. Have to go to work right after so hoping I get a nurse like the last one and not like the first who left me all bruised and sore.

MrsMM24, hope the waiting goes quickly and that this is your month. :hugs:

Tweak, hope you get that egg soon. Keep BDing and hope you catch it. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck NANETH!!! FXD! :dust:

Hi Ladies, how are we all holding up???

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Abii

hey ladies!!
i know its been awhile since i popped in, and sorry about that, ive been quite busy lately with setting up doc appts and stuff:]
i have my first ultrasound on dec 13th.
so i just wanted to come check on all of you, how are you guys doing?
any bfps from this thread so far?


----------



## WendyJ

*Naneth* You are so right, with sperm like that you are bound to get that BFP in the end! Hopefully your tests will rule out anything being wrong with you but even I did it with PCOS so you will too hun :flower: Have you been watching I'm a Celebrity? I'm addicted already :haha: x

*Amy* I know what you mean but I prefered doing the temps the whole way through so I knew when to expect AF. I agree with you though, it can make you so nervous. Just temp for the first half of the month if it will make you feel better x

*Maia* Ooh is it coming up to ovulation time already? Glad to hear you have everything set up, you are super organised! Is your daughter getting excited about Xmas yet? Here we have Xmas adverts on all the time right now so it's putting everyone in the mood lol x

*Adrienne* Hope you're well hunnie and not working too hard :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Naneth - yay for getting your test booked!

Maia - sounds like you've got everything in place! 

Abii - glad things are going well 

Adrienne - hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Wendy - I did like seeing when I was gonna get AF, and it made it easier when it did come, but OMG it drove me crazy trying to figure out what they were doing the rest of the TWW. I'll be more relaxed if I don't temp after confirmed O.

I FINALLY got my + OPK today at CD22. Ugh. This is getting ridiculous. Definitely calling my doctor if I don't get a BFP this cycle. We've BD'd a lot, so we'll make sure we get at least one more day in tomorrow night (DH is at school tonight)


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Yey for the positive opk!! I feel your pain, it's so annoying having long cycles, you will remember I was the same, ovulating around day 20. I wish there was a sure way to make it happen earlier but I don't know that there is. Hope you're having fun in other areas of your life too and not letting ttc stress you out too much :hugs: x


----------



## Abii

Tweak0605 said:


> Abii - glad things are going well

Thank you hun:hugs:
how are things with yourself?


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone Hope you are all doing well.
I'm going into the last day of my 3 day trip and I guess I should be going to sleep since it's 3am, but instead I'm catching up on my BNB girls. 

Well so much for my bd marathon if I'm lucky I'll get 2 bd sessions in before I O. I don't have any opks with me but judging by my cm and the overt pains I've had since yesterday O is just around the corner. I'll do an opk when I get home from work Thursday night and hopefully get some bding in. Wish me luck ladies as I don't think I'll get to many opportunities for this cycle. Oh and did I happen to mention that my MIL is visiting and staying in the room next to my bedroom. Yeah, that's not a mood killer. Lol. Just have to try to ignore that little issue. Anyway I guess I while get some sleep as I'm going to have a long night ahead of me. Will speak to you all later.


----------



## WendyJ

*Adrienne* Aww what a passion killer :dohh: Still it might make it more fun for you's if you have to try and be extra quiet lol. Wishing you all the best of luck hunnie, I hope the bdancing you can get in will be enough :flower: x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - There's not much else to enjoy, we live a pretty boring life :haha: Nothing else really exciting. We're already going to 2 concerts next year, and DH is just finishing up his semester at school. Passed 1 final and class, 1 to go. We're also doing good with our diet and exercise. 

Abii - I'm okay. Just got my + OPK yesterday, so we'll BD a couple more times this week and pray for the best!

Adrienne - Good luck hun :hugs: Remember, all it takes is once and it might happen. I'll have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Abii

Tweak0605 said:


> Wendy - There's not much else to enjoy, we live a pretty boring life :haha: Nothing else really exciting. We're already going to 2 concerts next year, and DH is just finishing up his semester at school. Passed 1 final and class, 1 to go. We're also doing good with our diet and exercise.
> 
> Abii - I'm okay. Just got my + OPK yesterday, so we'll BD a couple more times this week and pray for the best!
> 
> Adrienne - Good luck hun :hugs: Remember, all it takes is once and it might happen. I'll have everything crossed for you!

thats great:D
i hope to see you in first tri soon.
ill keep my fx'd:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

ABII, looking good for the 13th, enjoy that appt!

WENDY, you know I have to plan ahead, it keeps me sane... :haha: Yes, DD is excited, she started her list for Santa a week after her b-day, they started showing all the ads the week of her b-day, joys of having a birthday near christmas... 

AMY, I know, I hope I planned enough, I am slightly obsessed with planning and organization. Every BFN, I always look back and think what I could have changed or did wrong... :sad1: We shall see... YAY for that +OPK and all those BD sessions... If OV was indeed on CD22, then 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 should be good days! FXD! :dust:

ADRIENNE, I hope that you get a couple more BD sessions in. It should be interesting to say the least with MIL there, the sneaky :sex: can be very lucrative for strong swimmers, so I think you should definitely try that.... :dust:

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Abii

MrsMM24 said:


> ABII, looking good for the 13th, enjoy that appt!
> 
> WENDY, you know I have to plan ahead, it keeps me sane... :haha: Yes, DD is excited, she started her list for Santa a week after her b-day, they started showing all the ads the week of her b-day, joys of having a birthday near christmas...
> 
> AMY, I know, I hope I planned enough, I am slightly obsessed with planning and organization. Every BFN, I always look back and think what I could have changed or did wrong... :sad1: We shall see... YAY for that +OPK and all those BD sessions... If OV was indeed on CD22, then 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 should be good days! FXD! :dust:
> 
> ADRIENNE, I hope that you get a couple more BD sessions in. It should be interesting to say the least with MIL there, the sneaky :sex: can be very lucrative for strong swimmers, so I think you should definitely try that.... :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

thank you:]
i did the ring on a string trick for gender prediction today[i actually did it twice] and both times it went back and fourth haha so lets hope both that and gender predictor are right, i wouldnt mind having a little man around:]
how are you doing?
when are you testing?


----------



## MrsMM24

I am making it, trying to remain positive... anxious, things are just getting harder I guess... drawing positivity from all the threads on BNB.... I haven't OVd yet in Nov, testing in Dec.... hopefully.

Good luck with little man!


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* I so get you, my life is boring too. I work, go home eat and wash, tidy up a little then watch tv and bed. Exciting huh?! lol. At least you have two concerts to look forward to. I'm going to visit some friends for a weekend in December so am looking forward to that. Not much else planned really. Already got my Xmas shopping finished. Glad to hear your DH is doing well at school too, I know there's been some problems there in the past :flower: x

*Maia* At least if you have a list you don't have to think about what to get her lol. I love Christmas, I'm a big kid at heart. Deffo enjoy your holiday eating! A more relaxed approach after ovulation might just do the trick for you, you are one of the biggest symptom spotters I know :haha: x


----------



## Abii

MrsMM24 said:


> I am making it, trying to remain positive... anxious, things are just getting harder I guess... drawing positivity from all the threads on BNB.... I haven't OVd yet in Nov, testing in Dec.... hopefully.
> 
> Good luck with little man!

awh:/
i know how difficult it is, it took us a whole year and 2 months before EVER getting a bfp, i hadnt gotten a single one before.
but i hope your getting the support you need to continue on your journey.
When are you suppose to O'?


----------



## MrsMM24

I know.... the last cycle was the best one I did with less SS!!! I started at 8DPO instead of 1.... I hope that it will be that way again, except this time, I am going to stop temping at 5 DPO.... we shall see.

ABII, I think that I will OV next week, but anything goes since the MC. It has been a couple years now, so we are pros at TTC and with donations, :sad1:

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## Abii

MrsMM24 said:


> I know.... the last cycle was the best one I did with less SS!!! I started at 8DPO instead of 1.... I hope that it will be that way again, except this time, I am going to stop temping at 5 DPO.... we shall see.
> 
> ABII, I think that I will OV next week, but anything goes since the MC. It has been a couple years now, so we are pros at TTC and with donations, :sad1:
> 
> *AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??

im so sorry:hugs:
i hope you get your bfp this time around hun
xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey ladies :hi:

Im so sorry I havent been around much, what with working 3 nights and one day a week its hard to update plus I have been feeling so sick recently not like with my son at all I have even lost 8lb which was a shocker as more adding onto my tummy so thought I would be heavier but maybe losing it elsewhere as not been eating loads. 

MrsMM24 - I really do know how you feel. this one took 2 years and 2 months approx with a loss in between in Feb dont give up hope tho. I kept on saying to myself well loads of people get pregnant straight after but then there are lots of people that dont either but we just dont see much of that. I hope its all you lovely ladies turns soon. 

Tweak was it you that mentioned the charting. Heres my chart on my BFP month, I was like that with charting too and there is nothing on my chart to distinguish that this was the month but did notice the chart was so different this month. Once I stopped charting felt like I lost my right arm and was more chilled when I knew what was going on and it pinpointed the exact date of ovulation for me which I thought was good. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&

Adrienne I hope you get enought bedding days in, I wish you all luck for this cycle :hugs: that sucks about the next room situation but there is no way I would waste another month. You must be so tired all the time with how much long hours you do hun. I hope this is it for you this month!

Naneth, Abii, Emma, Wendy, Arlene, Rachael have I missed anyone Im going off memory lol.... I hope your all well xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - Your life sounds like mine. That's basically all I do, every day. I need to throw some exercise in there as well. I'd lose more weight if I combined exercise with my healthy eating! I didn't end up getting concerts tickets, so only 1 concert so far next year. I'm sure there will be more, since the summer concert lineup hasn't been announced yet!

Maia - Hope you get a + OPK soon! Good luck with the donations!

Shona - Glad you're feeling sick and have lots of symptoms. Sorry about the hectic schedule at work!

Adrienne - Hope you're well :hugs:

AFM - I think I ovulated Friday sometime. I got crazy painful ovulation cramps, felt like a hot needle poking through my ovary. I got 3 days of + OPKs, and my temp rose this morning. I think I might temp throughout the TWW, so I have a full chart to bring my doctor or RE next month, if I don't get pregnant. I want to show them I've been doing everything I possibly can to get pregnant. I might just write the temps down, and not look at my chart. Maybe that way will keep me less crazy. :wacko:


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* I assume your donations have now started and I wish you all the best of luck for this month. At least you know your doctors appointment is not far away now either. Hope you had a lovely weekend :flower: x

*Amy* Well one concert is better than none lol. I hated exercising. I used the wii fit at home and did really well with it, was hitting the minus one stone mark when I got pregnant and will get back on it afterwards too. I hate the gym, I always feel so self conscious so it's good to be able to do something at home. Yey for ovulation! Will look out for your crosshairs appearing on your chart :thumbup: x

*Adrienne & Naneth *- hope you ladies are well :) x

Well there hasn't been much happening with me ladies, had a quiet weekend of catching up with tv programmes and doing some ironing. Not long till Christmas now though where I will get a week and a half off work. Can't wait for that! Talk to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, I think that your chart confirms OV on Saturday. Which is about right as you were getting positives on Friday. FXD! :dust:

WENDY, yes, they have, 1 down and 4 more to go... sooo draining.... but soooo worth it! I hope this is the month, I cannot handle not being able to TTC until 2012 (gotta gather more funding and leave from work to get donations.)

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I didn't mind the gym, especially the treadmill. I love walking/running but now it gets dark so early so I can't do that outside anymore. Plus, it gets wicked cold once it's dark.

Maia - Yay for the start of donations! Hope you get that + OPK soon!


AFM - Lots of cramping last night and this a.m. Twinges in my left ovary area. Had a hard time getting to sleep last night cause my lower stomach was sore. 

CH's appeared on my chart. FF says I'm 6 DPO today. Looking at my chart, does it look like I ovulated?? My temps keep going up and down. And I haven't really seen a big temp shift either. :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, actually, I am agreeing with FF. You seem to have OVd. The temps don't have to rise, they can be right above coverline and be considered high. You can compare your charts to others on FF with a program they have on there, I think you should check it out.

How is everyone else?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Hello Ladies
Hope you are all doing well. For those who celebrated Thanksgiving I hope you had a good on. For the other ladies I hope you're getting ready to have a fun weekend.
Sorry I haven't been on lately, but have been really busy with work and the inlaws being in town and to top it all off I've managed to catch a cold. Today is suppose to be my day of rest but my MIL stayed at her other sons house last night and now needs to come back here to pick up clothes. That in itself isn't bad except the whole family will probably come as well. Normally that wouldn't be too much of a problem but with having the cold and all I just want to say in bed with my comfy clothes and not do anything. Maybe they won't stay too long as they plan on going out for the evening.

Anyway on the TTC front. Not much to report. I was worried that I wouldn't get in my BD marathon but boy was I wrong. I have to give it to dh, he was really determined this cycle. He had me bding evey chance we got. Sometimes even twice a day. At one point I was tired, but I didn't want to discourage him since he was being so proactive. But we've done all that we can do so now we just wait and see what happens. Don't have to be back to work til the 30th thank God. So hopefully I'll be able to get some rest and get rid of this cold. Again I hope you ladies have a great weekend and talk to ya soon.


----------



## Pinky12

Maia- Hope the donations are going well!! Hope you have had a lovely thanksgiving! Can I ask. Is your name the same as Maya?? My niece is called Maya and everytime I see you name I pronounce it the same as hers so just wondered. I will nosey at your chart shortly :hugs:

Amy- I am sure you have ovulated hun, sometime with FF it takes a while to figure out ovulation day which isnt really helpful!! Hope the gym has been going well although considering its been thanksgiving I assume you have just been relaxing with family. Hope you have had a great time :hugs:

:wave: again Adrienne!!

Well its 4am here in England and I am wide awake!! We have quite high winds and heavy rain here and I dont like it when you can hear it against my bedroom window! So I am sat on the sofa watchin tv with a brew and just had some toast with my two cats! Hopefully I will get some sleep soon :haha: x x


----------



## Pinky12

Amy- I have just seen your journal. Sorry to see that af arrived. I still have my fingers crossed it isn't the horrible witch for you :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - I see you got cross-hairs! Woohoo! Hope everything worked out to plan! :hugs:

Adrienne - Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: SO happy to hear that DH was willing to do everything he can. So awesome when they're proactive like that! Hope you get that BFP!

Emma - Hope you can get some sleep soon! Can't believe you're almost 32 weeks! Not sure how I feel about AF, although I really don't think it'll be a BFP. 

AFM - So AF decided to show up 4 days early. It's been wicked light, just started with some spotting, then a bit of red blood, now just back down to spotting. Basically a 1 day AF. :wacko: Still gonna test tomorrow, just to make sure. Then I'll be calling the doctor. Since it's been 6 months since the 2nd miscarriage, and we conceived so quickly with the 2 before, I want to get checked out again and see what's up. See if there is anything else they can do for me.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much, had a really hectic week getting things done around the house. Finally got a bit of time now though before bed.

*Maia* Yey for ovulation! All the best for this cycle hun. Did you have a nice thanksgiving? x

*Amy* So sorry to hear AF turned up and 4 days early! I will say one thing though, the month before my BFP my AF showed up two days earlier than usual and only lasted 2 days, one light day, one medium day then gone. The following month I got my BFP! May just have been coincidence but maybe you will follow the same kind of pattern. I hope so! Good luck with your doctor though if you make an apppointment :flower: x

*Adrienne* Is that your mother-in-law away? It's nice having visitors but oh so nice to get the house back to yourself again don't you agree? Oh I could just give your OH a high five! How fab he was on board this month and really went for it. I so hope all the hard work pays off for you hun :flower: x

Well I am going to get to bed seen as it's almost 1am here. Talk to you all again soon x


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving had a great one!

ADRIENNE, I am proud of DH! :thumbup: So glad you were able to get that BD marathon taken care of. Welcome to the TWW... 

EMMA, yes!! that's exactly how you pronounce it!:flower: I hope you got some rest after your extremely late hours.

AMY, yes... I did, but they have moved over a day since this morning, which is fine considering when I got donations. so sorry AF flew in on you and early at that... :hugs:

WENDY, I had a lovely Thanksgiving. I wasn't eating as much as normal, in fact, all I wanted to do was sleep!!!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - I hope I follow suit with your pattern! 

Maia - Good luck hun! 

Adrienne - Hope you're well :hugs:

AFM - CD3, and I decided not to call the doctor. We're doing so well with losing weight, I want to concentrate on that before I get pregnant again. I'll wait 1-2 cycles, depending on how much weight I lose, then call. I did the elliptical today and plan on doing it more often. We have the healthy eating down, now to get the exercise portion down, and the weight will come off. We'll still do temping and OPKs, as I doubt I could just give all that up completely.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all had a good weekend.

Amy as I said in your journal sorry about af, but your attitude is great and only great things come from a great attitude.

Maia glad you had a good Thanksgiving. I slept a lot too, I think it was due to the cold. Don't worry your BFP is coming.

Naneth hope your doing well and had a good weekend.

Wendy and Emma thanks for checking in on us ttc ladies, always good to hear from you.

AFM 1 more day til I'm back at work. So not ready, I'm in one of my home body moods and just want to be at home for now. That usually only lasts for a week then I'm ready to get back on the plane LOL. Nearing the end of the tww, we'll see what happends at the end of the week. Don't think I have any symptoms just the usual pre af cramps that I always seem to get before af comes. I think the only difference is I've been a little more gassy than normal and it looks like there's a little more cm than I usually have. But who knows I may just be looking for signs. Anyway that's all I have for now. Take care ladies and speak with you all soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, good work on the weight loss front. I am still doing that as I continue to TTC as I never really lost all the weight from my last PG that ended in an MC! You are doing wonderfully. I will likely be concentrating on health if no BFP as we wait to gather time and funds to get donations.... 

ARIENNE, thanks for the motivation, I am just so worried that this cycle won't be it and we will have to wait for a while... Your symptoms sound sooo good.... GL :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Hi ladies, I'm a bit behind on here and trying to get caught up at the mo. Sorry to hear the witch has got some of you. :hugs:

I've been kind of having a relaxed cycle this time around. I ordered some OPKs from eBay but they've not arrived in time so I've just been getting by on temping - but I've not been consistent in my temping times so I don't know where I am this cycle. I've had a definite temp shift post CD13 so I'd be tempted to say that I've ov'd a bit early this cycle.

My CD21 blood test is being redone next Monday (which'll actually be about CD25 - oops). I don't think we've DtD at the right time this month. I've been a bit under the weather and we've just not been in the mood one way or another.


----------



## Buster1

Naneth sorry you've been feeling under the weather. I've been the same for the last few days but I think I'm starting to come out of it. It's nice to have a relaxed cycle. All this ttc stuff can make you crazy. I hope you get good test results.

Maia I think it's a good idea to stop temping at 8dpo. Sometimes I think the temping and symptom spotting make this whole ttc thing worse than it already is. I have the same fears as you if it doesn't happen for me this cycle. Dh and I gave ourselves until the end of the year to ttc naturally so if it doesn't happen this cycle we have one more before we have to have the big discussion on where to go from here. I have a great doctor and I'm one of the lucky ones who would be fully covered for IVF through my husbands insurance, but dh is not a fan of assisted conception. We've had some discussions about it before, but we still had the chance of a natural BFP. But lets face it time is not on our side me being 37 and dh being 42. So all I can do is sit back and see what happens.

Amy hope the first day back at work wasn't too hard on you.

And to all the other ladies I hope that you had a great day!!!

AFM not much to report. Still have the cm and my boobs seem to be just a little tender at times. (So much for not symptom spotting.) :haha: But again this could be my mind trying to talk me into something. Have work tomorrow, but before that I have my knee appointment. So I may be finally starting to get some answers as to what's up with the knee and ways to treat it. So I'm excited about that. I'm such a weirdo, who gets excited about going to the doctor :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Naneth, nice to hear from you again. :wave:

ADRIENNE, it is hard not to SS isn't it. Well, ui am going to fight it and give it a go, because you are right, it makes it more nerve-wrecking as the TTC for DW and I is already stressful. As well, we too don't have a large window so.... GL FXD!:dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Well I think I am going to be out this month too. I'm starting to get that light brown spotting that I get a couple of days before af comes in full. She should drive on Saturday right in time. Oh well I guess it will be onto the next cycle. Dh is not going to be pleased. I just hope that he will have the same enthusiasm this cycle that he had last time.

Sending you lots of baby dust Maia. I really hope this is your cycle. Hang in there!!!

Naneth hope all os well with you hun.


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, I hope that :af: is planning to stay away for you.... I hope this is your cycle and you will be celebrating into the new year Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Naneth - Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Hopefully the more relaxed cycle will help you get that BFP!

Adrienne - I so hope the :witch: doesnt come for you! Fingers crossed! :hugs:

Maia - Lots of baby dust to you! Hope you can avoid SS!


AFM - I called my doctor's office and scheduled an appointment with the fertility specialist for next Tuesday at 3:30. I'll be printing out my charts to show him we've been doing everything possible since the miscarriages to get pregnant again. Hoping for a good appt and to get some things done to help us improve our chances!


----------



## Buster1

Amy good luck with your doctors appointment. It will be good for you to get some answers.

Maia glad you stopped temping at this point in the ttw. I think it will keep you from stressing out and make the ttw go by faster because you are focused on other things. With that being said I hope that this is your last ttw and that you roll into the holiday and new year with a BFP. In fact I hope we ALL do.


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* I so wish I could sleep for 12 hours, haven't had a proper nights sleep in a long time. There's nothing worse than lying there wide awake not wanting to move in case you wake everyone else up. Good for you not symptom spotting etc, hopefully this relaxed tww will bring around a good outcome x

*Amy* So glad to hear you got an appointment with the fertility specialist. Hopefully they can give you a helping hand in some way. Keep us posted x

*Adrienne* Good luck for your knee appointment, feels like you've been waiting ages for answers so I hope you finally get some. I really hope this isn't AF coming for you hun, I know it's hard to remain hopeful when you know your own signs so I wont patronise you by telling you not to count yourself out but I am just going to remain hoping and praying for you :flower: x

*Naneth* I don't think it matters if your CD21 bloods are done on CD25, I think mines were done on CD23. It's actually better if your a late ovulator like I was. Sorry to hear you've been under the weather, hope your feeling a bit better now :hugs: x

As for me, not much happening. Just looking after hubby who has managed to badly hurt his knee after falling down the stairs :dohh: He's off work for a good while and trying to master walking with crutches but it doesn't look easy! Apart from that all is good and I'm slowly but surely getting very excited about Xmas :) x


----------



## MommyChizzy

Hi Ladies! I'm new to this, I posted last night in the intro part and have been looking to see a TTC forum and I believe this one is the one that I can mostly relate to...Would you wonderful ladies mind if I join?


----------



## Buster1

Welcome MommyChizzy glad you found us. The ladies here are super nice and supportive.

Wendy sorry to hear about dh's knee. Hope he heals up soon. Thanks for your kind words about af coming. You are so right it's so hard to remain positive when you know your body so well. But I will keep hoping that my body signs are wrong.


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - sorry to hear about DH's knee. Hope it feels better soon!

Welcome MommyChizzy! :flower: We'd love if you joined us!


----------



## WendyJ

Hi *MommyChizzy*! It's lovely to meet you :flower: I am more on the pregnancy thread now but this is the forum where I started and got my BFP so I always stick around to support you ttc ladies :) Tell us a bit about yourself x

Thanks for the wishes for hubby ladies, the hospital are happy with how it's healing but want him to stay at home for another week and try a little each day to walk without crutches. We will see how that goes! Has anyone got anything nice planned for this weekend? Think I will try and put my Xmas tree up, and finish writing my cards. I started my cards a week ago so need to find the motivation to finish them! Just feels like December has come around so quick this year x


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - Hope he heals quickly! 

Nothing planned for this weekend. DH started his new job this week at the funeral home (apprenticeship woohoo!) so I'm hoping he'll have Sat/Sun off. We've never had full weekends off together, so it'll be nice. Although, I did like the time to myself on Saturdays so I could get stuff done around the apartment :haha: Good luck with the Christmas cards! I should really send some out, but have never been good about them. Maybe once a baby comes we will. Have a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi MOMMYCHIZZY! Welcome... :wave: of course you can join us here. I am wishing you luck! :dust:

WENDY, so sorry to hear about DHs knee... No resting for you I am sure. I strangely haven't been tired since my long sleeping weekend....

Hi Ladies, how are you all holding up?

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## MommyChizzy

Thanks Ladies for such warm welcome!!! Here is a little about me...

I'm 25 y/o mommy of a 17 month old little girl, I'm ttc #2 after having the implanon A.K.A "the thing" removed on Nov 2 2011, it's been a month so far and still no AF so I can start charting etc, which is pretty frustrating because during the time I had the implanon I didn't bleed AT ALL!!! I've been DTD since I had it removed in hopes of MAYBE ovulating right after since the doc said it's likely I'll be fertile right after...So far I've had the withdrawal spotting along with cramping for a day, but that's it, oh and the last couple of days i've had some whitish-clear fluid and it feels like it's AF coming and when I go wipe it's just the whitish-clear stuff...any thought on what it could be? is AF approaching or could it be ovulation stuff? With my DD I didn't really "try" because we got preg that first month we decided to get preg and of course we were shocked! but extremely happy! Sorry to write so much! lol Just trying to sum up everything in one post


----------



## Buster1

MommyChizzy welcome again sound like you may be getting close to ovulation from what you have described. Keep DTD and good luck!!!

Wendy hope dh's knee is doing better. Don't over do it trying to take care of him. Make sure you call on some help if you need it. Sorry you guys had to miss out on your trip to Manchester.

Maia keep up the good work with no symptom spotting. I love the idea of you motivating your testing threads. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Amy Hope you're doing well, and I hope you and dh get to spend the weekend together.

Naneth hope your feeling better and getting ready to have a great weekend.

AFM well as you can tell by my ticker AF showed up full blast today. So now dh and I have some talking to do over the weekend to see where we go from here. Also found out what is wrong with my knee. A piece of cartelage (sp?) has broken off which is what's causing all my problems. Great now what do we do to fix it? Now that's the problem. My choices are surgery which I don't know how much down time from my job that would require, or blood platelet injections which may or may not fix the problem and will keep me out of my job for at least 2 weeks. And I would need to have a least 2 injections so that's at least a month 4 weeks total for me to be out of work (not sure if that's consecutive) And after all that if the injections the don't work I may still have to get the surgery. Oh and here's the kicker, the surgery is covered by insurance, but the injections are not and cost $700 per injection. So needless to say I have some things to think about. I'll get more information when I meet with the surgon later on this month.

So I've got a couple of things on my mind this weekend. Most importantly the talk with dh about where to go next on our ttc journey. I know he is not excited about going back to the fertility doctor, so I guess the big question I'm going to have for him is how badly does he want to become a father? He is not a fan of assisted conception as he is a very private person. So discussing things like our sex life even with a doctor is uncomfortable for him. This should make for an interesting weekend. Wish me luck girls. I hope the rest of you have a great weekend and sending baby dust to all of you.


----------



## MommyChizzy

Buster1 said:


> MommyChizzy welcome again sound like you may be getting close to ovulation from what you have described. Keep DTD and good luck!!!
> 
> Wendy hope dh's knee is doing better. Don't over do it trying to take care of him. Make sure you call on some help if you need it. Sorry you guys had to miss out on your trip to Manchester.
> 
> Maia keep up the good work with no symptom spotting. I love the idea of you motivating your testing threads. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Amy Hope you're doing well, and I hope you and dh get to spend the weekend together.
> 
> Naneth hope your feeling better and getting ready to have a great weekend.
> 
> AFM well as you can tell by my ticker AF showed up full blast today. So now dh and I have some talking to do over the weekend to see where we go from here. Also found out what is wrong with my knee. A piece of cartelage (sp?) has broken off which is what's causing all my problems. Great now what do we do to fix it? Now that's the problem. My choices are surgery which I don't know how much down time from my job that would require, or blood platelet injections which may or may not fix the problem and will keep me out of my job for at least 2 weeks. And I would need to have a least 2 injections so that's at least a month 4 weeks total for me to be out of work (not sure if that's consecutive) And after all that if the injections the don't work I may still have to get the surgery. Oh and here's the kicker, the surgery is covered by insurance, but the injections are not and cost $700 per injection. So needless to say I have some things to think about. I'll get more information when I meet with the surgon later on this month.
> 
> So I've got a couple of things on my mind this weekend. Most importantly the talk with dh about where to go next on our ttc journey. I know he is not excited about going back to the fertility doctor, so I guess the big question I'm going to have for him is how badly does he want to become a father? He is not a fan of assisted conception as he is a very private person. So discussing things like our sex life even with a doctor is uncomfortable for him. This should make for an interesting weekend. Wish me luck girls. I hope the rest of you have a great weekend and sending baby dust to all of you.

Hey Buster1! thanks so much for your answer! you are very kind and I'll deff will be :sex: with the hubby starting tonight...hopefully it is me getting ready to ovulate...I guess we will find out soon enough... ;)


----------



## Tweak0605

MommyChizzy - Definitely sounds like ovulation could be right around the corner for you! Keep up with the DTD!

Maia - Good luck with the no SS!! You've got such a positive attitude!

Adrienne - Good luck with your talk with DH :hugs: I hope you guys can come to a conclusion on what to do. And sorry to hear about your knee :( I hope you can find out more when you meet with your surgeon. Would the surgery completely heal it? I'd be more leaning towards that, especially if there's no guarantee that the injections won't work. And $700 per injection? Yikes!

Naneth - hope you're well :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

*Amy* Great to hear your hubby has got an apprenticeship! Good for him. Is that him finished school now then? Hope you had a nice weekend together x

*Maia * How's the non temping going? It must feel strange not doing it after so long. Hope you're well x

*MommyChizzy* Nice to know a bit more about you hun. I agree with the other girls, sounds like ovulation is about to happen! Are you going to be temping or using opk's or anything to help you tell when ovulation is coming or just play it by here for a while first? I hope you'll fall pregnant as quickly as you did with your first :flower: x

*Adrienne* Sorry to hear the witch arrived :( I know you were expecting her though. I really hope your hubby will be as enthusiastic next month, I know it's hard when you put everything into one month and for it not to happen. I hope you's managed to have a good talk. It sounds like you have the exact same problem with your knee as my husband has. He got his operated on a few years ago as he felt it was the best option. Its good because it was only a key hole operation so not left with big scars but it does take a while to heal and to be honest it didn't fix it 100% but did majorly improve it. He only feels pain now when he has been running about on it etc. That's crazy the injections aren't covered by insurance though! x

I've had a pretty nice relaxing weekend. Got my Xmas tree up and wrote all my xmas cards so feeling very festive now! I get a week and a half off work for Xmas so really looking forward to that. We are due snow through the night here so we will see what it's like in the morning. I'd rather have snow than ice though! Hate getting to work through ice. Hubby's knee is improving slowly, he's been signed off work till Friday and then he will see how he feels then. At least he is improving though that's the main thing. Well I am going to get off to my bed, hope all you ladies are well :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, motivating is what has and continues to help me through my sadness and really helps me cope. Sorry that AF has flown in Hun :hugs:

AMY, not sure why I am so positive about everyone else's chances and not my own, when I think of me, my journey, etc, instant sadness, but thinking, chatting, and helping everyone else through, seems different.

WENDY, I didn't get to not temp long.... AF snuck in on me. Not sure, but doc did say it could take a while after MC to be regular. Not sure if you recall, but I have written in my journal, AF was irregularly regualar-was every other month for 3-4 days with confirmed OV before the MC, even after delivery of DD1. So.... now, I am "regular"... I dunno, hanging in... Awesome weekend you had, we put our tree up as well.

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down, but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello. The page was to long to read everything. I'm glad I found this group:flower:


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Anewbeginning :hi: glad you're here. The ladies here are great and really supportive. Even our preggo graduates come back here to support and motivate us.

Maia sorry the witch got you and she even had the nerve to show early. And I know what you mean, I can be positive about everyone else but I can't do the same for myself.

Mommychizzy hope you are doing well and getting some bding in.

Amy good luck with the appointment tomorrow I look forward to hearing what your doctors have to say.

Naneth haven't heard from you in awhile, hope you're doing ok

Hope I didn't forget anybody but if I did I'm sorry but I hope you're doing well too.

AFM made my FS appointment for January so that gives me one more cycle to try on my own before the appointment. Hey maybe I'll get lucky, it's happened to some of the ladies on BNB. It looks like dh has also agreed to do the SA so that's a step in the right direction. Right now the witch is on here way out the building so it won't be long til I start another bd marathon. LOL Knowing that I have an appointment coming up is making me feel a little more relaxed so maybe that will help too. That's all I have for now. Have a good night ladies.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Thank you. When I get more time I'll come on and post more. I hope everybody get's their BFP


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome ANEWBEGINNING!!! Take your time, we are here when you need us!

ADRIENNE, I hope you get to try once more before the appt, it happens like that for alot of women, just when they are about to get the appt.... BFP... GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Anewbeginning :flower: Can't wait to hear more about you! :hugs:

Maia - I'm so sorry AF came early :( Good luck these next few months hun :hugs:

Adrienne - I'm glad you have an appt and that DH has agreed to the SA. I so hope you get that BFP before then though! I hear you on the relaxed front. Since when I made my appt, I'm so much more relaxed about TTC. Haven't really thought about OPKs or BDing yet. I think making an appt and focusing on something in the future that could help has made me more relaxed.

Wendy - Not yet - he still has 3 classes to take, 2 of which he's taking now. 2 of them are clinicals, in which he has to have an apprenticeship and view embalmings and do paperwork. Hopefully he'll be done by April or so!! Things are falling into place with that, now hopefully the TTC will fall into place!

Naneth and MommyChizzy, hope you ladies are well :flower:


AFM - Have my appt today! So excited to get something going! Printed out my charts and Word doc with cycles and symptoms and bringing everything with me. Maybe start BDing every other day soon. I'm more relaxed now, so not really sure when. Not starting OPKs till CD15, as they make me too stressed and I doubt I'll O before then.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Amy- Fingers crossed for your appointment, let me know how you get on. I really hope they are going to do something to help you out :hugs:

Maia- So sorry that the witch came early for you! I am also sorry to hear that you are taking a break, I can understand why though. At least the three of you can have a nice relaxing Christmas together :hugs:

Adrienne- I am so happy to hear that the oh has agreed to go and get help and have the SA done as I know he was not keen on that at all. Although whilst you are focusing on that appointment in January you never know what might happen :winkwink:

Welcome anewbegginning :wave: where are you from :hugs:

:wave: MommyChizzy, it certainly sound like ovulation to me so I hope you have started with the :sex: lol

I hope everyone is keeping well and getting into that Christmas spirit! I have my decorations up apart from my tree as I am going to be getting a real one this year and dont want to get it too early. Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Emma :hugs: I can't believe your 33 weeks already! Time flies!

The appointment went well. The doctor is very proactive and we have a plan! I'm having an HSG done this afternoon, and have instructions for a SA for DH - just gotta find time to do it. Then, if I don't get pregnant this cycle, he's putting me on Clomid next cycle. He loved that I've been temping and that was 1 thing he was going to have me do. Because I've been doing it, that's one step crossed off. I'm very happy with the plan in place, and feel so much more relaxed now. Now to figure out when to start the BDing marathon!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Thank you:howdy: MrsMM24. Its nice to see other women in the same boat as you! 

Tweak0605 Thanks!:howdy: As for myself. Im not engaged. I have 2 kids (boy and girl) ages (8 and 7) Im in school now for Radiology and Psychology. Im going back to the TTC because its been long. Long time ago I was pregnant with my ex, but because of his age, I had an M/C. And also I took the depo shot in 2006 and that messed me up. I didnt have AF for 11 years. So now since Im going to get married in the next 2 weeks, my mom, my older kids, my husband (soon to be) and some others are talking about baby. So Im tracking my cycle again with the CD, and the DPOs lol. So Ill keep you guys posted. AS question when needed. 

Hi Pinky12. :hugs2: I live in PA, but Im moving to Atlanta GA, that is why I have Atlanta GA on my location. Where are you from? And congrats on your pregnancy. From the looks on your tracker, you are almost there! 
:howdy:


----------



## MrsMM24

ANEW, you are sooo busy, sounds good, I am like that as well. I NEED to be busy to thrive. GL FXD for your cycle. So good to have you here. :dust:


EMMA, you are almost there! Baby debut soon. Can't wait. Yeah, looks like I am taking a break, I just wish it was by choice and not force. But, maybe that will help me in the long run for the following cycle. Really hoping SIL and I could be PG at the same time and we have 2012 babies!! I am almost 10 yrs older than her so my time is not plentiful.


AMY, AWESOME news from the appt! You perked my day up, so I know you were elated. This sounds wonderful, I hear a BFP in your very near future!!! :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Lea1984

Hiya Ladies,

Wow it has been a while! 
8 :bfp: Congratz... i did tell you all though... If i would have stuck around i bet i would have had mine :cry:... i doubt it :rofl:

*Wendy* :wave: Hun, hope all is well your end, i still cant believe you got your :bfp: well i can, but ya know what i mean. How are ya doing? Soz i've not txd you in a while, i have a hetic life nowadays lol... Hows baby doing? :flower:

*Emma* :wave: OMG!!!!! I remember our talk over PM'S and now look... 33 WEEKS preggers... Its amazing how things change. I hope you and baby are doing well. Hows things going? I want pics... have you found out what ya having? Awe i bet ya well excited now, not long to go...:flower: Ps i have been meaing to tx you but that free min comes and goes so fast.. Dnt hate me :nope: 

Hello all new ladies... My name is Leanne, I'm just one of the oldies, well whe i say oldies, i mean the original ladies who set up this club with emma and wendy... True amazing ladies and friends...

:wave: Adrianne, I guess your still fighting for your :bfp: hows things your end? :flower:

Arlene, Amy, Rachael, Naomi and shona Congrats, i knew you would all get there. Hope things are well with you ladies..

Now you all just need to update me on where you all are with your Pregnancies and EDD.. Which i think our lovely Emma can put on the from when she gets time lol..

I want to see pics and baby Bumps.... Oh i have so missed being on here... :happydance:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi Lea!!! So good to see you back!! :hugs:

I'm still fighting for my BFP too :( Had a 2nd miscarriage back in June, and nothing ever since. Just went for an HSG today that went well. 

If you want to follow the pregnant ladies, Emma made a group for that. The link is Pregnancy Group 

Hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

Tweak0605 said:


> Hi Lea!!! So good to see you back!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still fighting for my BFP too :( Had a 2nd miscarriage back in June, and nothing ever since. Just went for an HSG today that went well.
> 
> If you want to follow the pregnant ladies, Emma made a group for that. The link is Pregnancy Group
> 
> Hope you're doing well :hugs:

Hiya Amy,

Awe i'm sorry to hear that hun! :hugs: I know it must be really hard for you but keep your chin up, your time will come. Glad your HSG went well today. Just keep positive and you'll get that :bfp:...

Are you all ready for xmas?

I'm doing good, busy and even more busier than ever lol.. I'll be glad of a break soon though, i think i'm working myself way to hard.


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea1984 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea!!! So good to see you back!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still fighting for my BFP too :( Had a 2nd miscarriage back in June, and nothing ever since. Just went for an HSG today that went well.
> 
> If you want to follow the pregnant ladies, Emma made a group for that. The link is Pregnancy Group
> 
> Hope you're doing well :hugs:
> 
> Hiya Amy,
> 
> Awe i'm sorry to hear that hun! :hugs: I know it must be really hard for you but keep your chin up, your time will come. Glad your HSG went well today. Just keep positive and you'll get that :bfp:...
> 
> Are you all ready for xmas?
> 
> I'm doing good, busy and even more busier than ever lol.. I'll be glad of a break soon though, i think i'm working myself way to hard.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm hoping the HSG just cleared out my tubes and such to get ready for a healthy baby. 

I'm just about ready for Christmas. Just a few more presents to get. I wish it were all over though. I'm ready for 2012. It's hard being in the holiday spirit knowing what I should have right now. :( 

I'm glad you're doing well. Hopefully you get a break soon :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Lea, the queen of the night is back. Missed you. Sounds like things are going well for you and I'm glad to hear that. Looking forward to having you back here more often.

Amy glad the HSG went well today, sorry that you had some cramping but glad it didn't last too long. Now get ready for the bd marathon.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies out there. Hope you had a good day.

AFM getting ready to go to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to that, the holidays always get people so crazy. Other than that not much else going on. BD marathon will be getting underway in a few days. Dh is highly motivated again this cycle which is great. Anything not to have to go to another FS appointment LOL So I guess he is going to give it his all to get that BFP this cycle. Hey I have no complaints with that.

Well I guess that's all I have for now. Take care and talk to you all soon.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

Adrienne- I really hope work isn't too hectic for you. I can imagine what it is like around Christmas in the travel industry. I am so happy to hear that your oh is giving it his all :haha: this month again. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Lea- So lovely to see you back here and no I dont hate you. I have been just as bad hun :hugs:

Amy- I am so happy to hear that the doctor is helping you. I think clomid will be a huge help to you with it taking you so long to ovulate. Hopefully your lp will sort itself out as well. Be careful though, clomid is know for multiples :winkwink: I bet this news has made the holidays feel so much better for you. On wards and upwards for you now :hugs:

Maia- I know it must be frustrating that you are having to take the break but I am sure it will do you the world of good :hugs:

anew- Thanks hun. I am from Lancashire in England. Nice to see another over seas lady to keep the other company. Hope things are going well for you x

Well today I have nothing planned apart from staying in my pjs and getting on with a little house work. I have just been really bad with my breakfast.... I just had 2 slices of toast and then 2 doughnuts :blush: oh well, I have plenty of time to burn it off :haha: 
Anyway, time to stop watching Judge Judy and do something lol x


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome back LEA! 


Yes it is frustrating AMY, but I am trying to relax and enjoy the happy news from my testing threads, the news of a new neice/nephew on the way and the holidays with DW and DD! I will be looking forward to the new year TTC though.


ADRIENNE, I hope that you are well.:flower:


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! So sorry I haven't got across here in the past week, i've had a nightmare time over the past few weeks. Mainly due to my hubby hurting his knee. He went back to work on Friday and ended up slipping on some water from a leak he didn't know about so again has gone and knackered his knee :( Worse this time. He is back on crutches and has a splint on now. He's initially off for 3 weeks then has to go get physio and see what happens from there. So i have been run ragged with work, house choirs, all the cooking and looking after him. So tiring! I am very much looking forward to finishing work for a week and a half next week, I need the break! 

*Maia* Aww hun i'm so sorry to hear your having to put ttc on hold for the moment. I have been very naive in thinking your donor was a friend, I didn't realise you had to pay for donations and the time you had to take out of work to collect etc. I guess when you get your BFP it will be all the more special because of what you've gone through to get it. I hope you are well though, and keeping your spirits high :hugs: x

*Anewbeginning* Welcome to the thread hun, it's lovely to meet you! I am more on the pregnancy thread now but I like to keep an eye on you ttc girls and support you al on your journeys. I know how hard it can be :flower: x

*Adrienne* So glad to hear you got a FS appointment booked for January, that wont be long in coming round. And how fab your hubby has finally agreed to do the SA! :happydance: He really has gotten on board with the whole ttc thing lately which is fab as I know it brought you down sometimes. But you are right, so many people make their appointment and then fall pregnant naturally. It happened with me! My appointment would have been next week. I have everything crossed for you hun x

*Amy* Glad to hear your doctors appointment went well, sounds like you have a great plan put in place! Did you manage to get the SA sorted? I am sure it wont be long until you are joining us in the pregnancy thread :flower: x

*Lea* I know i've already said it but it really is great to have you back :hugs: Hope you're keeping well and all the very best for your theory test tomorow :flower: x

Well I best get back to work but I will try and get on more often :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi WENDY!! :hi: Sooo sorry to hear that DH has hurt his knee again :hugs: for you and DH! I hope that he can just relax a little so that your house can relax and heal properly. You are progressing nicely into week 17 I see! YAY! 

Yes, it is good days and bad days thinking about the OVs I am missing until we can TTC again. I just hope it isn't too far out. We started using free shipping donors along with IUI, but as you can imagine, it is hard for them to juggle with the holidays so we understand. The dd of our loss in July was 2.15.12 so we are hoping to BFP before then which will still result in a 2012 baby!

I hope the other ladies on this thread are doing well. :wave:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## MommyChizzy

Hi Ladies! i had posted a some weeks ago, Anyway here is a small recap of it, I had the wretched implanon removed 11-03-11 after a little less than a year with it and never had my period during it...Well I'm here to say that on 12-04-11 I got my :bfp:!!!!!! So ladies it IS possible to get pregnant within weeks of having the thing removed!!!! My husband and I are ecstatic and over the moon that we got pregnant so fast! Lot of baby sticky dust to ya'll trying after having what I call "The thing" removed! I also know I will NEVER get that birth control ever again! 

Lots of love!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS MOMMYCHIZZY! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Monmychizzy have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

congrats mommychizzy and welcome back Lea :hugs:

Sorry I havent been around my MS has been immense since 5 weeks and have been getting the migraines for 5 days in a row now blah! 

Hope everyone is well and getting all sorted for christmas xx


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* Yeah I can totally understand the difficulties. At least you can have a nice enjoyable Christmas and New Year without having to think about donation timing etc :hugs: x

*MommyChizzy* Congratulations hunnie! :happydance: Looks like you did fall pregnant as quick as you did with your first child lol. Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## Buster1

Hello Ladies,
Just checking in. This thread has been quiet lately, no doubt because of the up coming holiday time. I'm sure everyone is busy getting ready. But I just wanted to pop in and say Hi and I hope that everyone is doing well.

AFM I'm back in that TWW and trying not to symptom spot. (and doing a bad job of it I might add) I've had sore bbs so far. This has happened before but it's been awhile. Don't know if it's a sign but I would sure like to think so. Other than that nothing else to report. Take care ladies and speak with you all soon.


----------



## Tweak0605

Hey Adrienne :flower: I sure hope this TWW ends in a Christmas/New Years BFP for you. What an amazing way to end 2011 :hugs:

I'm not doing much. No clue where I'm at with the cycle as temps are all over the place. If my temp went up this morning, it would've given me dashed CH's but it went down again. Just getting really frustrated. Did have some stretchy EWCM and having some random pain in my pubic bone area. Not ovulation cramps or anything. 

:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, I think it is a little quiet with the holiday coming, glad you checked in. I am around. So happy you are in the TWW, hope that you receive the best Christmas gift ever!!! :dust:


AMY, I am like you, I have had to miss this cycle due to holiday and donations not being available, so I couldn't be sure where I am in the cycle. Not to mention, it doesn't look like I am going OV anywhere near what I thought.... I am charting just to keep information available for when I am TTC. GL to you, wherever you are in the chase!:dust:


*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Amy sometimes our cycles can be so confusing. It drives me mad too. Just bd when you can and hopefully you'll end up with a nice surprise.

Maia I'm sure you must be busy getting things ready for Christmas for DD. I'm sure she's excited to see what Santa leaves under the tree. Glad to hear you're keeping up with your testing threads. I'm sure that keeps you plenty busy on BNB.

Here's to all us ladies getting our babies in 2012. Bring on the BFPs!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

ADRIENNE, definitely keeping me busy in my threads, there are soo many Dec BFPs right now. We are SUPER EXCITED to see DD run downstairs to the tree. She has been counting all the gifts with her name on them for a week. And stacking them up instead of them randomly under there... :haha:


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Maia, glad to hear you'll be able to line something up in January. I hope you have a great holiday as well.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! I'm still checking in, just been having a nightmare busy time lately with hubby still being laid up and me working, doing all the household chores and trying to get ready for Xmas. Good luck to Adrienne and Amy in your two week wait, I wish more than anything that this will be it for you :flower: Maia fab news you are sorting donations for January! Get back in the game girl :flower: 

Well I best dash again as i'm at work and trying to be nice to the bosses seen as they just gave me a Xmas bonus, woohoo! :happydance: Will hopefully be able to check in more once I finish work tomorrow lunchtime as that will be me off till the 4th of January. woohoo! Look after yourselves ladies :hugs: x


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS on the Bonus WENDY!!! Yes, I am EXCITED to be back in the game!!! Hope DH gets better soon!

ADRIENNE, I cannot wait to begin in the cray TTC arena again....


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - that's awesome that you're able to get some donations for January! :happydance: SO happy for you! 

Wendy - Awesome about the bonus!

Adrienne - Hope you're well!


FF puts me at 5 DPO today. Had a wicked temp drop wayyyy below the coverline. I'm only temping for 2 more days, and then stopping over Christmas weekend. We're traveling and I don't want to deal with it over Christmas, since I want a little break to get away from it all. I may test Saturday since I really don't know when I ovulated since I didn't do OPKs or anything. Not expecting anything, just wanna get it out of my system.


----------



## Buster1

Wendy woo hoo for xmas bonus. I'm sure you more than deserve it. Hope dh's knee is getting better. Can't believe you're 18 weeks already 2 more weeks and half way there.

Amy keeping everything crossed for you miss. Hope you're able to relax over the xmas weekend.

Maia I love how dd has put all her presents in a pile. I use to do that too when I was a kid. I miss that feeling I use to get at Christmas as a kid. Maybe when I have one of my own I'll get it back.

AFM called out of work today. Not feeling that great. For the past couple of days my stomach hasn't felt right. I don't know if my IBS is acting up again or if I have a stomach bug. Dh has been home that past couple of days with a cold so maybe he gave me something or at least that's what I keep teasing him about. LOL So I don't go back to work til the day after xmas. It's nice to have the extra time off I just wish I was feeling well so that I could enjoy it. Now with more time on my hands I have more time to think about my stupid tww. Do they have a pill out there that stops symptom spotting? Because if they do I need it ASAP. LOL Take care ladies and speak with you all soon.


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* I take it you don't do the whole hiding the presents until Xmas with your DD? I never knew what I had until Xmas morning when I was a girl cause Dad would hide them all until it was time to see if Santa had been. I'm not sure what i'm going to do with my child, will need to have a think about that x

*Amy* I see what you mean about your crazy temps this month! I agree though, just stop doing it over xmas, you want to relax and enjoy this time and not have to worry about temping when your travelling. Let us know how it went though if you do test :flower: x

*Adrienne* Aww no sorry to hear your ill, I really hope you feel better for Xmas morning. Aww hun, I was the worst at symptom spotting lol. Funny thing was the month I got my BFP I had hardly any symptoms :dohh: Typical! When is AF due? I will be watch intently and hoping you get this before your FS appointment :flower: x

Well I am impatiently waiting on 1pm here so I can get out of work for a week and a half, woohoo! Need to go to the cemetery this afternoon and lay flower wreaths for my Mum and Stepmum and Grandad so hoping the weather stays dry. Got all my Xmas food in yesterday so just got to collect my fresh chicken from the butchers tomorrow and then i'm set to cook away! Hope it all goes to plan lol. Well ladies, I will speak to you all soon, hope you are well x


----------



## Pinky12

MERRY CHRISTMAS 

I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas time and gets everything they wish for in the new year x x


----------



## Buster1

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!! Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! 

ADRIENNE and WENDY, our daughter was sooo happy! We don't hide the gifts that "we" bought, just the few that "Santa" has brought. Usually we get a couple of items off her list from Santa and lay them out. The rest are from Mom or Mommy. She piled those up and separated them from ours. It was hilarious. I know that you will find something that works for your little one WENDY, 2012 Christmas will be a delight! ADRIENNE, I hope you feel better soon Hun!


*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!

Maia - that is AWESOME that you'll be back in January! So happy for you!

Adrienne - Hope you're well :hugs:


Well, my temps dropped Christmas Eve and FF took away my CHs. Out of a whim, and mostly because I was feeling sick in the mornings I took an OPK and it was positive! Last cycle, during ovulation, I felt sick too so I figured I'd test to see. I got 3 days of + OPKs and we've just been BDing every other day. I'm very 'whatever' about this month for some reason. We'll get another BD session in tonight and keep going for a few more days. Hoping we truly did conceive a Christmas miracle!


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, sounds you like you did :flower: Sorry i've been absent but I got struck with a really bad bug over a week ago and i'm still in bed suffering :( It feels like a serious doze of flu even though i've already had the flu jag. Can't eat, can't sleep, burning up all the time, being sick from coughing. It's just awful. So i'm up at 4am this morning as I have given up on trying to sleep cause my chest is agony from coughing. Sigh, just my luck to get it at this time of year. 

*Maia* I knew your daughter would have a lovely time, she's a lucky girl :) So good to hear you are back in the running from January too, when do the donations start? x

*Amy* Ooh well done for taking the random OPK! It would be so fab if this did turn out to be a Christmas conception :flower: x

*Adrienne* Hope you're well hunnie :flower: x

Right i'm off to try and find something to amuse myself, it sucks being awake when everyone else is asleep. So quiet! Talk to you all soon x


----------



## MrsMM24

WENDY, I hope that you get better soon Hun. This time of year being sick and carring a little bundle of joy can't feel good at all. The donoations are going to start (if the cycle runs true to the last couple) the week of January 15th. We are looking to get he CBFM so we can time even better than the OPKs as we will not be able to SMEP for a while, strickly IUIs with the doc. Look how far along you are?!? Awesome! I cannot wait to see your bundle, I have been here through their thought about and conception! Exciting!

AMY, the timing sounds AWESOME! Sooo glad you took that OPK! I hope that the BDg in Hun!!! Woohoo!:dust:


*AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you are all doing well.

Wendy so sorry that you're sick. I hope that it passes quickly.

Maia I'm glad dd had a good Christmas and I'm sure you and dw had a good one as well. Sounds like you've go everything ready to go for Jan. and that's great. Your PMA is so strong it's coming through my computer screen. Good luck.

Amy glad you were able to get that xmas bding in. Hope you caught that eggy this cycle. Good luck to you as well.

AFM as you can see by my ticker the witch got me yesterday. (you'd think I'd be use to it by now) Well that just means on to another cycle. I think dh took it a little hard. For some reason he was so sure I was preggo this time. Maybe I can lift his spirits a little by telling him we kind of have one more shot before our FS appointment. I should be ovulating around the 9th of Jan and my FS appointment is on the 11th. Also I had two pregnancy dreams while I was in my last tww. One where I was taking several pregnancy tests and they were coming up positive and the other I was already pregnant and I kept telling people that I was due in October and I couldn't understand why my belly was so big now. LOL So maybe they were a sign. Who knows?

Anyway I'm excited to go to the FS to see what our next steps are going to be, I just hope that dh keeps an open mind. I also go have my knee appointment with the knee doctor to see if I'm going to have to have surgery or have the shots. Either way I get an answer tomorrow and it's been a long time coming. Other than that not much going on. I have to work New Years Eve, but that's ok at least I'm getting some holiday pay and I just have to fly to Denver and back. So I leave on Saturday night and I'm back home on Sunday morning then don't have to be back to work til Wednesday. Sorry for the long post. Take care ladies.


----------



## Lea1984

Pinky12 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas time and gets everything they wish for in the new year x x

Hello Hunni, Hope you had a love xmas, i cant believe you onlu have a few weeks left... It has gone so fast from my end... Cant wait to see baby..:hugs:

I hope all is well with you both and pippin too... Happy new year hunni..

Hello everyone else, how is everyone?? Happy new year!!!! I hope this is our year for us ladies waiting for our :bfp:..

Wendy hunni, Happy new year, hope you had a lovely xmas, many thanks for my card, how bad am i not even getting a few mins to contact you:dohh:.. hows baby doing? ive still not seen pics....

I passed my theory test... yay... Got my driving test in feb.. i'm scared lol..

But hey, all i can do is try..

Hope your all well... :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Happy New Year Lea,
Great job on passing your theory test, and don't worry I'm sure you'll do fine with your driving test. Hope all is well and I love the avatar pic with your son. He's a very hansome young man. You must be a proud Mom.


----------



## Lea1984

Buster1 said:


> Happy New Year Lea,
> Great job on passing your theory test, and don't worry I'm sure you'll do fine with your driving test. Hope all is well and I love the avatar pic with your son. He's a very hansome young man. You must be a proud Mom.

Awe thx Hun, I do hope so, I'm jus a nervous person so my nerves may get the better of me! Ty, I do love that pic, my friend is a photographer so decided to do us a photoshoot, I've got some lovely photos done.

How's things ur end hun? No doubt ur working as hard as ever. How's ur ttc journey going? :)

All the best hunni...


----------



## Buster1

Things are well Lea. Going to see the FS on Jan 11th. Looking forward to hear what she has to say. I'm sure she is going to push for IVF considering my age (I'll be 38 this month) And that's ok I'm very lucky that my husbands insurance covers IVF. Just need to see what is really involved. I'm a little concerned with how they would monitor me with my crazy work schedule. Also there's all the drugs too, so we'll have a lot to discuss with the doctor. I have a positive attitude so I have a good feeling that everything is going to work out in the end.


----------



## Lea1984

Buster1 said:


> Things are well Lea. Going to see the FS on Jan 11th. Looking forward to hear what she has to say. I'm sure she is going to push for IVF considering my age (I'll be 38 this month) And that's ok I'm very lucky that my husbands insurance covers IVF. Just need to see what is really involved. I'm a little concerned with how they would monitor me with my crazy work schedule. Also there's all the drugs too, so we'll have a lot to discuss with the doctor. I have a positive attitude so I have a good feeling that everything is going to work out in the end.

:happydance: For your FS. Hope all goes well. Its so lovely to see you so positive. I'm sure things will work around your work schedule somehow. Where there is a will there is a way! :flower: I wish you all the luck hunni, you soooo deserve your :bfp: :dust: Your baby is on its way to you i can feel it...:hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Lea - Glad to see you around! Love the profile pic of your son. He's adorable! 

Adrienne - Good luck with your FS appt! Hoping for a great outcome from it! Love your positive attitude!


As you can see, AF came way early. 7 days after my first + OPK. :wacko: But, whatever. Onwards and upwards I guess. I didn't breakdown or cry, which I'm surprised about. Probably since I've gotten used to it coming every month, it's no longer a shock for me. :shrug: Calling the doc tomorrow for my Clomid prescription and hoping it will actually help this month. Soy did nothing for me, besides screw up my cycles, so I'm hoping Clomid will help.


----------



## Lea1984

Tweak0605 said:


> Lea - Glad to see you around! Love the profile pic of your son. He's adorable!
> 
> Adrienne - Good luck with your FS appt! Hoping for a great outcome from it! Love your positive attitude!
> 
> 
> As you can see, AF came way early. 7 days after my first + OPK. :wacko: But, whatever. Onwards and upwards I guess. I didn't breakdown or cry, which I'm surprised about. Probably since I've gotten used to it coming every month, it's no longer a shock for me. :shrug: Calling the doc tomorrow for my Clomid prescription and hoping it will actually help this month. Soy did nothing for me, besides screw up my cycles, so I'm hoping Clomid will help.

Hiya Amy. Awe thank u hun, I love that pic, i have it in colour too.. I cant believe he will be in high school this year! :wacko: the years really do fly!

Af got me yesterday, i'm on CD2 now also, i'm hoping i get some luck this year too.... Were the few that need the luck of the other ladies....:flower:

Stay positive hun, it will happen for us....:hugs: With me having pcos i will more than likely get clomid when i get a new FS appt. 2012 Is our year Amy & Adrianne... :dust:


----------



## Lea1984

Well Ladies i'm off to sleep i have a long 9 hour shift tomoz, so i'm up at 7am... I will speak to you all later.. nyt :0)


----------



## Tweak0605

High school?! Wow, he looks so young!! Crazy how time flies though - my cousin will be 12 this year, which is crazy. I still remember when she was born and was watching her when she was a baby!

When will you get a FS appt? Any time soon? I hope so, you deserve a 2012 BFP this year!

Have a good night sleep :flower:


----------



## Buster1

Sorry the witch got you Lea and you too Amy. Hopefully the baby dust from the other ladies will rub off on all of us. This is our year Maia, Lea, and Amy. Our BFPs are coming. New year and a new begining for all of us. Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## lillichloe

:hi: Can I join? My name is Krystal my Husband is Mert we have been married for 8 years. We have an almost 7 year old little girl. I am 29 and he is 27. We have been TTC for 3 months.


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the group Krystal. This is a great group of ladies and you'll get a lot of support here. Even our ttc graduates come back to support us.


----------



## Lea1984

Tweak0605 said:


> High school?! Wow, he looks so young!! Crazy how time flies though - my cousin will be 12 this year, which is crazy. I still remember when she was born and was watching her when she was a baby!
> 
> When will you get a FS appt? Any time soon? I hope so, you deserve a 2012 BFP this year!
> 
> Have a good night sleep :flower:

Good afternoon ladies, jus a quick One from me bcos I'm in work on a 5 min break! Amy he's almost as big as me in height, well I'm only 5.4ft lol.. Yep high school on sept..

Time flys.. I'll have to re-book fs appt and go through all my test agn :( but I dnt care as long as we get our lil one.. Hope ur well today.. I'll post proper when I get home, it's hard on ur phone ...


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Krystal :flower: This is a great group of ladies, you'll find great support here :hugs:

Lea - Hope you can get a FS appt soon! 

I called the doc and he has to call me back. Hopefully it's today, as I'm already on CD3 and want to take my Clomid as soon as possible. Hope you ladies are having a good day! :flower:


----------



## Lea1984

I see u Emma :) how are u hunni? I'm feeling positive this yr


----------



## Lea1984

Ill have to wait for my clOmid :( but this yr there is no time for sad faces lol...


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. 

:wave: krystal. Welcome to the group 

Amy, hopefully you can get your appointment soon enough so you can get going on the clomid. I loved your PMA this month but as you said, new year new start! It's a great way to look at things :hugs:

Lea- hi Mrs, congratulations on passing your theory test! Things just keep on moving forward for you. Hopefully you can get your fs appointments sorted soon enough so you can move on with this :hugs: hope you have had a lovely Christmas and new year x

Adrienne, hope your doctors appointment goes well this month and more importantly your fs appointment x x

I hope all the other ladies are ok and have had a fab Christmas and new year x

Well I am currently sat with needles in my back.... I'm having my accupunture done :haha: I have heartburn though and can't more to get my pills lol. Oh well only another 15 mins left. Other than that there is nothing major going on with me apart from sitting on my bum all day :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:


Awesome AVATAR pic with you DH and DAISY!!!


So sorry that AF flew in on you AMY and LEA. Here is to a January BFP :dust:

ADRIENNE, good luck at your appt! You are sooo right, I think we are all due for a BFP here soon! :dust:


KRYSTAL :wave: Nice to see you over here!!!:dust:


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Vix111

Hi there,

My name is Victoria, I'm 30, been with my lovely man for 13 years, we have the most amazing 7 year old boy and have been trying to conceive for 2 years. I have had 2 Lletz procedures for pre-cancerous cells last year, now hoping to conceive this year......staying hopeful!!!

Any advice/tips would be very much apreciated xx

:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies! Im going nuts trying to SS. so far nothing really except my boobs have been HUGE since yesterday and have been achy off and on since O. how are you ladies doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Vix! :wave: There is a wealth of information on these threads, I hope that you find it helpful. I have been trying for a little more or likely the same amount of time as you so there is nothing that I can add except to join fertilityfriend (you can click on my chart and sign up) and learn your cycles and timing to :sex: it is sooo helpful GL! :dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

GL mrsmm!!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - Yay for getting back to temping and the OPKs! 

Welcome Vix :flower: I agree with Maia. FF has been great to track my cycles. Knowing if and when I ovulate has been a great tool in TTC.

Krystal - I always try not to SS, but I can't help myself. I think though as the months go by, I start to stop doing it. I've had almost every pregnancy symptom in my TWW and all have ended in BFNs. But I still can't stop. :wacko:

Adrienne - Hope you're well :hugs:

AFM - I start my Clomid tomorrow. 50 mgs, CD5-9. I hope it works, but I've read so much conflicting info that I'm not sure what to think. Just gotta pray it works I guess. I told DH we're trying the SMEP plan this time, and I want to follow it just about perfectly.


----------



## Vix111

Thanks ladies, Thanks for the recommendation for fertility friend, will def use it. So I have bought OPK's and softcups (read these could help) willing to try anything!! This has to be my year.........

Does anybody take any vitamins that are supposed to help fertility?

I watched new series of One born every minute last night.......so hard not to feel jealous seeing these lucky people giving birth!

Hope you are all well and staying positive! Xx

:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Vix - Yay for OPKs and softcups. I haven't tried the softcups yet, but if I'm still not pregnant in a few months I may try them. I love OBEM over here in the US. Always makes me bawl, especially when they have a story about a couple that has gone through losses or other hardships while TTC. Definitely a show I watch alone! 

The only vitamins I take are my prenatal, calcium, and an extra folic acid. I have heard of others, but I don't take them. My husband takes the extra folic acid, a zinc, calcum, and his multi vitamin.


----------



## Vix111

Thank you, I will have to invest in some vitamins for myself and DH! 

Love all birthing/baby programmes.....not sure why I do it to myself sometimes though as can end in me feeling down that it's not me. 

New Year tho and I'm feeling positive x:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

I would definitely take a prenatal for yourself and a multi for your DH. Any anything else would be extra, but having that folic acid in your system is the best thing for you. 

I'm the first to tell you that I can be the least positive person, with what I've been through. But, it seems like the New Year is doing some good for me. I think it's the clean fresh start that's good, everything else in the past. For some reason, I'm feeling very positive!


----------



## MrsMM24

VIX, I take folic acid and prenatal. EPO (evening primorose oil) is good for more fertile CM, B complex is also good to take. Otherwise, drinks LOTS of water! GL FXD!:dust:


KRYSTAL, SS is one of the hardest things NOT to do during the TWW, GL :dust:


AMY, GL with the CLomid this month! I hope it helps tremendously. SMEP.... it should be fun, but don't get discouraged if you get tired, :haha::dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies, hope you all are doing well.

Welcome Victoria glad to have you part of our group. :wave:

Krystal SS is the worse. The more I try not to do it the more it happens. I try and play it cool and act like I'm not doing it but in my head every little thing I think could be a sign. It's enough to make you mad. Good luck with getting through the rest of your tww and I hope it ends in BFP.

Amy good luck with the clomid. I really hope it works for you. SMEP sounds like a good way to go I'd like to try that but not with my crazy work schedule.

Lea how are you doing? Hope you're not working too hard.

Maia hope the witch hurries up so that you can get on with your new plan. I have a very good feeling that 2012 is going to be your year.

AFM didn't get in from work til 12 noon today. Was up for over 24 hours, not very fun. And dh has decided to go to Puerto Rico to visit his mother this weekend right as I'm entering my fertile period. So I guess I'll have to get one last bd in tonight before he leaves. And to top it all off he gave me his cold. It's not easy to bd when you can't breathe through your nose :haha: it doesn't make you feel very sexy. But if this cold is still haning around on Sunday then I'm going to have to call off from work and maybe I'll get another chance to bd before I o. But what can ya do. I'm just moving forward FS appointment next week so just focusing on that. Hope you all have a great night and speak with you soon!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - We're gonna start around CD12 or so. Since I know I O late, no sense in starting at CD10 like it says. DH has put in a lot of effort over the past few cycles, and I couldn't be happier with how much he's tried. Hopefully it works out!

Adrienne - Get some rest hun, you must be exhausted! Hope you can get one last BD session in before he leaves, and another one on Sunday! Can't WAIT to hear about your FS appt next week!!!


AFM - I took my first Clomid today and had no side effects. Hoping it's working though. My temps have been right around the same for 3 days, which is nice to see that they aren't rocky like last time.


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies!! Starting to get nervous. My symptoms could be pms or BFP idk which probably AF I'm going to bonkers if my cycle keeps getting shorter.


----------



## Tweak0605

lillichloe said:


> Hi ladies!! Starting to get nervous. My symptoms could be pms or BFP idk which probably AF I'm going to bonkers if my cycle keeps getting shorter.

What kinda symptoms do you have? So many symptoms are the same with either a BFP or AF - drives me CRAZY :wacko:


----------



## lillichloe

bigger boobs they were achy but not any more, mild cramps, some pinching type pains and tiredness all could be af and probably are :(


----------



## Tweak0605

lillichloe said:


> bigger boobs they were achy but not any more, mild cramps, some pinching type pains and tiredness all could be af and probably are :(

Those are all good signs though! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I don't remember; do you temp or do OPKs at all?


----------



## lillichloe

nope. I am pretty sure of when I Ov beacause I get loads of EWCM for about 4-5 days and right smack in the middle I feel Ov pains for a few minutes. I guess Im not 100% but pretty sure. we BD every other to every day after af untill up to about now when I am soooo not in the mood lol. If we dont get a bfp this month or text I will look into to temping but my hubby would hate it. He wants it to "just happen".


----------



## Tweak0605

Yeah I here ya. Temping and OPKs kinda takes the fun out of it. But, it has helped me really learn my cycle. I basically know when AF is gonna come (if it doesn't come early) and I know if I've already ovulated. But, it's also driven me :wacko:


----------



## lillichloe

How are you doing on clomid? :dust: to you :)


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm doing okay! No real side effects so far. Just had some wicked backaches and cramping. I've read it can be a side effect in some people. It feels just like ovulation pain, but it's way too early for it to be. Hoping next week we can start the BDing marathon!!


----------



## lillichloe

Thats pretty good! I heard it can have wicked side effects. I hope it works for you :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks hun, I hope it does too! I'm need to be pregnant again, soon. I'm forgetting what it feels like to be pregnant, and I don't like it. :nope: 

Oh well, off to sleep. :sleep: Hope these cramps are better in the morning. They are killer tonight!


----------



## Buster1

Hope those cramps are gone by tomorrow Amy.


----------



## lillichloe

got my ICs 25miu in the mail today started testing....bfn.....feeling totally out this month.


----------



## Buster1

I have a rule about early testing. Don't do it!! LOL If you can try and wait until the day AF is due. This cuts down on some of the stress for me. I hope this is your month good luck!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Haha. I always say I'm gonna wait, but always break down at 10 DPO or even earlier, and test. It's so hard for me. I waited until AF was due once, and although I did get a BFP, it didn't last. :( FX'd for you!!!!!!


AFM - Cramps are gone for the most part. Enjoyed 3/4 of a bottle of wine and some ice cream and played the Wii with DH tonight. It was fun! Remembering my angel that we conceived 1 year ago this weekend. :( I can't believe a year has already gone by.


----------



## lillichloe

Wine sounds fabulous if this isn't my month which I'd rather it was, but if its not I have a date with the pinot noir in my cabinet :) The stark white bfn was much more disappointing today than it has been I think in the future I'll wait to be late. 

tweak- :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses I am glad you were able to have fun with your hubby today :)


----------



## Buster1

Hugs to you Amy. And that wine does sound good.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!:wave:

AMY, ADRIENNE, how are you holding up?:dust:


LILLIE, any news???:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

I am pretty sure I am out this month AF due thursday and all previous symptoms are gone.


----------



## Buster1

Maia sorry the witch is messing with you. Keep up with that positive attitude and good things will come

Amy hope your feeling well today.

Lillie I know the feeling of being out especially because we really get to know our bodies during this whole ttc thing. But I hope your not and that this is your cycle to get the BFP. But if it's not we'll all be here cheering you on for the next one.

AFM seems like the cold is finally on its way out. Dh has his SA on Wednesday morning and the FS appointment is on Wednesday afternoon. The only down side to that is that I was hoping we could get in one more bd session today but that's out because you have to abstain for at least 2 days before the test. Lucky we got in some bding last night. So now we just wait. Got the month of Feburary off for work so I'll be able to get my knee surgery done. It's a little scary not having a paycheck for a month, but we have savings and if we watch our pennies we should be fine. Well that's all for me. Talk to everyone later!!


----------



## lillichloe

Buster1 said:


> Maia sorry the witch is messing with you. Keep up with that positive attitude and good things will come
> 
> Amy hope your feeling well today.
> 
> Lillie I know the feeling of being out especially because we really get to know our bodies during this whole ttc thing. But I hope your not and that this is your cycle to get the BFP. But if it's not we'll all be here cheering you on for the next one.
> 
> AFM seems like the cold is finally on its way out. Dh has his SA on Wednesday morning and the FS appointment is on Wednesday afternoon. The only down side to that is that I was hoping we could get in one more bd session today but that's out because you have to abstain for at least 2 days before the test. Lucky we got in some bding last night. So now we just wait. Got the month of Feburary off for work so I'll be able to get my knee surgery done. It's a little scary not having a paycheck for a month, but we have savings and if we watch our pennies we should be fine. Well that's all for me. Talk to everyone later!!

Thank you! This journey so much easier with support from all the ladies on b&b!
GL with the FS hope there is good news! I just noticed your weight loss ticker what an accomplishment!! I am going to start swimming in the mornings I hope being more active will help things all around.


----------



## Buster1

I know what you mean Lillie, I don't know what I would do without BnB. Swimming is one of the best workouts you can do. It will also help take your mind off of this ttc thing.


----------



## lillichloe

Well I am out I have pink spotting. Looks like AF is 3 days early :( I want to know why my cycle keeps getting shorter.


----------



## Buster1

I'm sorry hun. And the witch had the nerve to come early too. Here's to hoping that next cycle is your BFP. Keep your head up.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well. Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I know I told you all I was ill, well I ended up really bad with 2 chest/lung infections and had to be admitted to hospital :( I am pleased to say I am doing a lot better now and went back to work yesterday so just trying to get myself back to normal. Have my big scan tomorrow to find out if i'm having a boy or girl so I will be sure to let you all know :)

*Maia* Did you buy yourself a CBFM? I really can't recommend them enough, mines was a fab help to me. Donations start next week right? Good luck hun, I hope this year starts fab with a BFP x

*Adrienne* All the very best for your FS appointment tomorrow hun, I hope you come away with a good plan of action. I see it's ovulation time too! Who knows, you could just do it naturally this month, i'll be keeping an eye out for updates! x

*Lea* Congrats on the theory test hun! :happydance: I told you you could do it! Not long till your actual driving test now, all the best for when it comes. Sorry you haven't seen a pic, I did mean to send you a text! I will send you one of the pic I get tomorrow :) Hope you're keeping well and not running ragged as usual x

*Amy* How's things going hun? Is that you on the clomid? Fingers crossed it will do the trick :) SMEP is a good way to go, we pretty much followed that x

*Krystal* Welcome to the thread hun! As you can see i'm popping over from the pregnancy thread but this is the thread I started out from so I like to pop over and check on you ttc ladies, wishing you all the luck for your 2012 bfp x

*Victoria* Hi hun, welcome to thread too! There is a lovely bunch of ladies on here who will be a massive support to you. All the very best for getting your bfp x

Well I best get on with some work but been nice catching up on you all :flower: x


----------



## lillichloe

oi. still just pink streaks in my cm about every other time I use the restroom. is CD1 the first day of any color or the first day of flow? I usually get full flow within a few hours of seeing color. This cycle is so messed up.


----------



## WendyJ

lillichloe said:


> oi. still just pink streaks in my cm about every other time I use the restroom. is CD1 the first day of any color or the first day of flow? I usually get full flow within a few hours of seeing color. This cycle is so messed up.

CD1 is classed as first day of full flow, I used to get spotting a day or two before AF. Sorry if it's the horrible witch making an appearance, she's such a cow :hugs: x


----------



## MrsMM24

*LILLICHLOE* well, that is not full flow, and as mentioned, there have been BFPs with spotting when AF is due. I am not counting you out just yet Hun!:dust:


*ADRIENNE* Yes, it is a fine time for AF to mess around with me. Any other time she comes when I am waiting for that BFP. GL at DHs appt, I think you got enough BDg in so no worries about these 2 days. I am sooo glad to hear that you will be able to take care of your knee. Should be good, expecially since you WILL be carrying a lil one soon!:dust:


*WENDY* :wave: I am soooo glad to hear that you are doing better hun! Horrible. I cannot wait for your scan tomorrow, how exciting! As for the monitor, we are planning to use for next cycle, as Feb marks the due date of our angel. So we will begin to use the monitor then as we will also be out of the 2012 spectrum as my OV date is later and that will give a new year's birth 2013.... We shall see. I am going forward with donations this weekend since OV has been elusive and if it were to come now and skip last month it will be this weekend


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Krystal - I hope it's not AF :(

Adrienne - Good luck at your appt tomorrow! I am so looking forward to hearing all about it!

Wendy - Good luck at your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear what you're having. Yup, I'm on Clomid. Gonna start SMEP plan soon, by the weekend. Been wicked crampy today, but I'm sure it's just the Clomid.

Maia - Oh geez, I hope AF comes soon. What a horrible time to play around :hugs:

AFM - CD10 and just waiting to start SMEP. Been very crampy, but I was on my feet all day for work so that's probably it. Felt like AF was gonna come any minute, as I've had tons of CM and the cramps. Oh well, hopefully I can get a good night sleep tonight. I'm stuck in a hotel till tomorrow (and was last night) and I sleep horribly in hotels.


----------



## Pinky12

Adrienne- I hope your fs appointment has gone well and you have got what you wanted out of it :hugs:

Amy- I hope you get home soon and cant get the :sex: in for your cycle. Things are sounding promising for you. Keep the PMA going as I know good things are coming your way :hugs:

Maia- Sorry to hear the horrible :witch: has been messing you about. Hopefully things will work out for you this month :hugs:

lillichloe- really sorry to hear the :witch: has come early. Have you tried using a CBFM or temping?? I found temping really useful to figure out when you ovulate.

Well ladies I am going slightly crazy being at home all day when I am used to always being busy! I suppose having a cold doesnt help with the way I am feeling anyway.

I have been watching maternity ward which is based in America and quite surprised at some of the things they show on there compared to what they show on UK TV. I suppose they like to sugar coat things for us in the UK :haha:


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks. No my hubby doesn't want or think it is necessary to "try" or chart, that what is meant to happen will. I hope this next month is the month :)

GL everyone still in the egg chase :dust:

Maternity ward is kind of a scary one so is one born every minute. I like a baby story the best!


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Emma. Hope Daisy arrives soon for you! 

Maternity Ward? I've never heard of that one. I love love One Born Every Minute here. I bawl every time I watch it. But I love it.


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! Sorry I don't have time for a proper post at the moment but just wanted to let you all know that the scan went well and I am team....
*
PINK * :pink: 

We are both very happy :) x


----------



## lillichloe

congrats!! daughters are wonderful!


----------



## Pinky12

lillichloe- Maternity ward is great and I love baby stories and birth days. there is a channel on sky that shows a lot of the American birth programmes which is good for me as I think they show more! 

Amy- I love one born every minute, it was on here last night. I have seen the american one of this as well and again it is more shocking than the UK one I think. I have to try and not cry at them as the oh watches it with me :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

*EMMA* I know, AF is being a real B! But I am moving forward, sitting out last month bothered me too much not to just go forward with AF missing.


*AMY* Right! What a terrible time for AF to play games.... Can't wait for your SMEP to begin your chase of this cycle's BFP:dust:


*WENDY* CONGRATS on team Pink! 


*LILLI* I still can't bring myself to watch any of these shows, I can't take my emotions....


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Krystal - How are you doing hun?

Maia - Hope AF shows up soon! Strange though!

Adrienne - How did your FS appt go?!?! 

Wendy - Congrats on team pink!


AFM - I got the results back from the SA, and everything came back good. So of course I'm the one with the issues. One thing I have noticed with the Clomid is my temps are NOT rocky like they were cycles before, and I'm happy for that. They are staying pretty much consistent. BDing has begun and we're going to stick to the SMEP plan as much as we can!


----------



## MrsMM24

*AMY* it is super strange. However, like I mentioned, I had very irregularly regular cycles sinc the age of 11. I had confirm OV with U/S but only would get AF every other month. So technically I had like 60+ days inbetween each af.... crazy but was a delight. Now.... we aren't getting U/S so.... I just hope I get success soon!:dust:


*AFM...* Donation Tomorrow! I'm nervous!! I went from hoping AF came so I could get donations, to hoping AF didn't so I could get donations. DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. FXD ladies! I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

Tweak0605 said:


> Krystal - How are you doing hun?
> 
> Maia - Hope AF shows up soon! Strange though!
> 
> Adrienne - How did your FS appt go?!?!
> 
> Wendy - Congrats on team pink!
> 
> 
> AFM - I got the results back from the SA, and everything came back good. So of course I'm the one with the issues. One thing I have noticed with the Clomid is my temps are NOT rocky like they were cycles before, and I'm happy for that. They are staying pretty much consistent. BDing has begun and we're going to stick to the SMEP plan as much as we can!

I'm good. on CD3 cant wait to Ov haahaahah. I'm glad your hubby's SA came back good. one less hurdle right? GL I hope this is your cycle!! :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry I haven't been on in the past couple of days had a lot to think over after the FS appointment. The appointment didn't go well, but it didn't go bad either. The good news is that the doctor is sure that I can get pregnant, but dh's SA did show a low count and I may still have some scar tissue around my tubes from my previous surgery (even though my HSG was clear the scar tissue could be on the outside preventing the sperm from reaching the egg). So she wants to do another one since he only abstained for 2 days. She wants to do one with him abstaining for 5 days to see if that makes a difference in the count, becuase if it goes up that may mean we might still have a chance to get pregnant naturally. Right now there's plenty of sperm to do IUI or IVF but my work schedule gets in the way so I would have to figure out a way to work that out. But after talking today dh and I have decided to try IUI with clomid for next cycle since I will be off the month of Feburary. We are also going to attend a talk that my doctor is giving on IVF to learn more about that. So the only problem I may have to work out now is that I might o right after I have my knee surgery so I have to find out from my knee doctor if it is ok to put my knee up so that they can do the proceedure.

So that's what happpend there.
Amy sounds like the clomid is working. Good luck with the SMEP, and stay warm we'er finally getting that winter cold in the Northeast that we have been missing.

Maia Good luck with donations tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you.

Krystal sounds like you have a positive attitude for this cycle and sometimes that can make all the difference in the world. Hopefully the witch will be on her way out soon and you can on with the bding.

Take care ladies and I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - Yay for a donation!

Krystal - Yes, definitely one less hurdle. Although I didn't think there was anything wrong with him, since we've gotten pregnant twice before. GL to you this cycle!

Adrienne - Oh yes, definitely getting the colder winter weather now. With wind chill, it was in the negative up here this morning. Way too cold for me! I'm so so so glad you guys have a plan in place. I think an IUI with Clomid is an awesome route. I'm also super glad the dr thinks you should have no problem getting pregnant. Hoping that this IUI does the trick for you!!!!!!


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies i hope i can join use again :) i used to be on all the time but needed a break, anyway i am trying 16 months now :( im only 22 my partner is 28 i have pcos ( no cycts) just hormonal and my partner has low mobility due to his epilepsy medication. im feeling very very down at the moment and need the support of this website, i just want to be pregnant so bad it is putting so much strain on our relationship :(


----------



## Pinky12

Sophie- welcome back hun. It's lovely to see you back here again. You have come back just in time as we are due a surge of :bfp: from here. :hugs:

Amy- I hope you are keeping your chin up. I know it Is difficult, especially coming up to this time of year for you. I have every faith that this doctor will help things happen for you and Andrew :hugs:

Adrienne- sorry to hear your news but at least there are options available for you. I have everything crossed for you both x

Maia- how are things getting on for you at the minute, I hope they are well x

Chloe- is it coming up to ovulation time for you?


----------



## Tweak0605

Emma - CONGRATS on Daisy! She is absolutely gorgeous. I snuck into the preg group and saw the pictures you posted. She is beautiful! :cloud9: It's definitely getting difficult. Still thinking positive, but down as this week last year we got our first BFP. :( I can't believe it's been a whole year.....

Sophie - Welcome back hun :flower: I'm sorry you're feeling so down :( We've been trying for right around 14 months, and it's getting harder as the months pass. I hope you can see that BFP soon. As Emma said, we're due some BFPs around here.

Adrienne, Maia, Krystal - :hugs: Hope you're well

AFM - I'm thinking ovulation is right around the corner. Started feeling hungry/sick this morning, and this has been a sign of ovulation in the previous months. Still on the EOD BDing, although DH told me "we'll see" about tonight. I asked him if playing on the computer when he got home was more important then trying to have a baby, and he agreed with me. So hopefully I have gotten to him. Sometimes I feel like a broken record when I have to keep repeating myself to him :dohh:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! Hope you are all keeping well, i've had a busy week and am constantly tired at the moment so sorry i've not been able to get on for a while. I'm always thinking of you ladies though :flower:

*Maia* I can't believe you've missed an AF! The good thing is though that your temps are going up, do you think you ovulated a couple of days ago? I sure hope so, don't want the damn witch messing things up for you x

*Amy* SMEP is hard work but I know you've got the motivation to do it, just keep at your hubby, he'll come round. Keeping everything crossed as always for you x

*Adrienne* Your FS sure has given you a lot to think about and it will take a while for it all to sink in. I do think Clomid and IUI is a good place to start though, I just hope it doesn't conflict with your knee surgery. I'm suprised your hubby only had to abstain for two days, in the UK we were told we had to abstain at least three days before handing in hubby's sample. Hopefully there will be a noticable difference in the 5 day one when it gets tested x

*Krystal* Sorry the witch got you hun but onwards and upwards, hopefully this next cycle will be the one for you :flower: x

*Sophie* It's so nice to see you back hun :hugs: Thank you for the lovely message you left me. Sometimes a break is all you need, remember it took me over a year to get my BFP so your time could be just around the corner :flower: x

Well back to work for me but speak soon x


----------



## MrsMM24

EMMA, Daisy is gorgeous! 


ADRIENNE, Hey Hun, sorry that the appt wasn't all good. I hope that you are able to battle through and get a BFP sooner rather than later!:dust:


Welcome back BABYGIRL....

WENDY, how are you getting along Hun? Yeah, that hasn't happened before, since MC, so I am still a little shocked. After I posted last, I pushed the donation back so as not to "waste" so who knows what is going on. I definitely am not pleased....


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## Morganceravol

Hi all- My name is morgan, Can I join? This is our 12th month TTC, I have endometrosis and I have had my first surgery to remove my endo tissue in the beginning on september. The Surgery went great and was a success, he also flushed out my tubes HSG test in case of any blockages. My pain level has degreased my 80-90% since my surgery, so that is wonderful! :) This month we decided to start being more actively trying, we starting using OPK tests this month and quite the eye opener, as I ovulated 3-4 days later then what I had been thinking. I am 24 and my husband is 27, we are hoping and praying that we conceive this year, sooner then later! :) Right now i am just waiting for AF, due tomorrow or thursday. 

:)


----------



## Tweak0605

Wendy - We're keepin' up with it. If it was every day, it would definitely tire us out. But every other day is a good compromise. 

Maia - I would definitely try and get an appt to figure things out. That's just plain odd that you haven't had an AF yet. 

Welcome Morgan :flower: So glad to hear that the surgery and HSG were a success! Glad you decided to use OPKs, as it can be a real eye opener on what your body is doing. Good luck!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Morgan glad to have you join us.

Welcome back Sophie we missed you.

To all the other ladies a big hello and I hope all is well. Just got home from work and it's 2:25am so I best be getting ti sleep. Will do a proper post later on. Take care.


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. I am not going to TTC this month. Hubby and I got into a mega disagreement. So I don't want to TTC until we get back on track. I hope every One trying gets that BFP !!


----------



## Buster1

Krystal sorry you and dh are having a disagreement right now. I hope it gets resolved quickly and you can be back to ttc as soon as possible.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LILLICHLOE* sorry that you and DH are off page and having such a disagreement, I hope it gets resolved successfully soon.


*AMY* how are you holding up Hun? :dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


----------



## Shey

Can I join you ladies?


----------



## lillichloe

MrsMM24 said:


> *LILLICHLOE* sorry that you and DH are off page and having such a disagreement, I hope it gets resolved successfully soon.
> 
> 
> *AMY* how are you holding up Hun? :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....

Thanks MrsMM! We are doing better. We are going ntnp for at least this month. Change is scary for my DH.


----------



## Joralyn

Hi ladies! Can I join? I am new to the boards, hoping for a :bfp: in February. I am 30, husband is 27, we just started trying for our first together!

Is it crazy that we've already picked out names?!? :baby: Lol.


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Shey and Joralyn!!! Glad to have you ladies join us. Wishing you both lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

welcome all newbies :)

Hope everyone is well. I always miss so much lol..... I have had no internet for 10 days so hence not been around and been so sick and even now. Hope everyones ok and gearing up to a nice weekend. I agree with emma that we are due some BFP :thumbup: 

Oh and Adrienne Im glad you have some good info on what you can do next hopefully the next smaple is higher, when will that be? xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Krystal - I'm sorry you and DH aren't in agreement :( Hope things get resolved real soon :hugs:

Maia - Have you made an appt yet to get that checked out? Or at least called them? It's sooo strange you haven't gotten AF!

Welcome Shey and Joralyn :flower: Jor, I already have names picked out. Have had them since before we started TTC. So, not crazy :haha:

Adrienne - How are you doing? :hugs:


AFM - Been crazy busy at work. It's nice, although it cuts into my BNB time :dohh: Got a + OPK yesterday evening. Really really dark. I didn't pressure DH into BDing though. We've been consistent with EOD, so I'm happy with that. It's the first time in a long time that I didn't push to BD and I actually felt fine with not BDing on a + OPK day. Definitely gettin' some in tonight though, and hopefully Sat too, depending on how my temps look. Then another TWW to go through .. :dohh:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies I saw this on the what to expect site I thought maybe it would be helpful

Are you gearing up for baby-making? Here are five things you can do to improve your diet and safeguard your (and your baby-to-be's) health. 

1. *Become a fool for folic acid (folate). *Studies show that the earlier you start getting enough of this vital vitamin &#8212; ideally, during preconception &#8212; the lower the chances that your baby will develop neural tube defects (such as spina bifida). Where can you find folic? Most leafy green vegetables and whole grains are naturally full of it &#8212; plus, it's added to most refined grain products (by law). Want extra insurance? Taking a prenatal supplement is an easy way to buy it &#8212; and when it comes to folic acid, you can't be too careful (after all, a three-salad-a-day habit is a worthy goal &#8212; but one you may not always manage to reach). Since you're in this for the long haul, and even after you've overhauled your eating habits, a supplement can be the most realistic way to fit folic acid in day after day after day (especially once you find those days filled with nausea). Choose a prenatal supplement with 400 to 600 mcg (micrograms) of folic acid to be sure you're getting your fill. 

2. *Junk the junk food*. Reduce refined sugars and white flour (in the form of your usual suspects &#8212; cookies, doughnuts, Danish, cake, candy, and almost anything else you might grab from the vending machine, the coffee cart, the convenience store racks, the pastry shop display case&#8230;you get the picture). Slash saturated fats (sub a side salad for the fries; grilled chicken for the extra crispy) &#8212; less is better for your baby, plus a high intake of such fats appears to increase the risk of severe pregnancy nausea and vomiting. (Uh, thanks but no thanks.) 

3. *Relish the right stuff*. Increase all the good things that your body (and your baby-to-be's body) needs: green leafies (those delicious salads), yummy yellows (apricots, carrots, papaya, mango), hearty whole grains (whole-wheat bread, brown rice, oatmeal), and low-fat dairy. (Got milk? Yogurt? Cheese? You should!) 

4. *Stop being a meal skipper*. Are you always more interested in catching the train than breaking for breakfast? Working through lunch instead of eating it? Skip a meal when you're eating for two (which you soon will be) and baby skips it too. Get into the three-squares habit now so that when baby's on board, he or she will be getting a steady supply of nutrients throughout the day. 

5. *Take a clear-eyed look at your dietary habits*. Might any of them stand in your way of eating well? Do you think you might have an eating disorder that needs prepregnancy treatment, such as anorexia nervosa or bulimia? Are you on a restricted diet (either self-imposed or due to a chronic condition) that might need to be adapted once you're eating for two, such as macrobiotic, vegan, or diabetic? Now's the time to discuss any of these factors with your practitioner &#8212; and to enlist the help of a dietitian if your eating habits need reshaping. Support groups (especially in the case of an eating disorder) can also help you get your nutritional status back where it should be.


----------



## MrsMM24

*SHEY and JORALYN* well of course you can join us! Welcome :wave: GL and :dust:


*AMY* thanks, I actually have made the appt, it is in 3 wks. I am keeping it even though AF showed Midday yesterday. It was just tooo crazy.... but my cycles before AF use to be about 62+ days as I use to OV every month.... BUT Af only showed everyother... was strange but it was like that since I got AF! Who knows.

*LILLICHLOE* I am happy to hear you all are better! Change is scary for so many, but having someone to help you through it will make it faster, and easier. GL, I will be here through whichever process you all do.:dust:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## Morganceravol

So I am coming up on 6 months since my surgery for the removal of my endo. My doctor told me to come back and see him in 6 months if weren't pregnant, and as of right now we aren't. I went ahead and scheduled my appointment for my feb. 22nd, I am due for my pap anyway. I am excited but kinda nervous, what do you think he will do? I am thinking probably clomid cause that seems to be the go to thing the docs do before anything further. I am hoping and praying I will be able to call them before and tell them I am pregnant! :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Maia - I'm glad AF finally came! And I'm glad you made an appt too! 

Morgan - Hmm, the doc might want to make sure you're O'ing first. Do you temp or do OPKs or anything. I know my doctor had 3 suggestions for me: a SA for my DH, an HSG for me, and temping. I had already been temping for a couple months, so we did the other 2, and after my next AF got put on Clomid to help out my LP as he thinks my LP is too short for the baby to implant.


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* So glad AF finally turned up! I take it you cancelled your donations and are all planned for the next month instead? Glad to hear the CBFM is now in use! It took it a month to get used to me, got all highs first month but after that it was fab and really helped x

*Morgan* Lovely to meet you! Glad to hear your surgery was a success and fingers crossed it will bring around that BFP you deserve. I know how hard it can be, I have PCOS and it took me 13 months to get mine but I got there in the end, as will you :) I agree with Amy, I think your doctor will just want to check you are ovulating and things are working as they should x

*Adrienne* Hope you are keeping well hun, I know you are a busy lady and have a lot on your mind for the upcoming months events :hugs: x

*Amy* Yey for ovulation! And looking at your chart it looks like you got your bdancing timing spot on! :thumbup: I will keep everything crossed for you hun x

*Krystal* So sorry to hear about your disagreement with hubby, hope you's have managed to sort everything out. Sometimes the NTNP relaxed approach works so you never know! x

*Shey* Welcome to the forum hun, you will get lots of support here x

*Joralyn* A big welcome to you too! Nah that's not crazy at all, i'm pretty sure I knew what baby names I wanted when I had dolls as a kid :haha:. Best of luck getting your BFP x

Not much happening with me ladies, just plodding along at work as usual. Been busy trying to sort out my house at nights, my sister has found a lovely place of her own to rent now so am in the process of helping her move out next week. Will be strange not having her around but also nice for it to just be me and hubby for a few months before our wee one arrives. Hope everyone is keeping well, speak to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## MrsMM24

*WENDY* great to hear from you and that things are moving right along. Yes, we didn't go forward with donations, we have them slated for next week if all goes well. The CBFM willl ikely take a while to get use to my cycles, since I am not even use to them yet.... :haha: I am also using OPKs just to make sure while it gets use to things. So hoping for thic cycle.

*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## babygirl89

hello ladies been crazy working, went to a medium the other night and she toldme i will become pregnant in two months she just said it out of no where and it will be a lil girl hahaha fingers crossed :) how is everyone doing??? omg emma daisy is gorgeous!! wendy so fricken excited for u. hows everyone else?? god this is starting to get really hard, thinking of buying a clearblue fertility monitor!! and using soy isoflavins next month


----------



## Tweak0605

That's awesome!! I hope that medium is right for you!! I'm about to break down and buy a CBFM too. This whole TTC thing is frustrating and stressing me out. 

I went for progesterone tests today, and they were only 11.14. The nurse seemed to think it was fine, but I really think it's supposed to be higher. Especially after Clomid. So, I'm gonna push for progesterone supplements next cycle. I had to push for this test, and I'm glad I did. 

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

Hi Girls! Looks like everyone is doing good. Hubby and I have made up but we were still going to take this month off TTC except 2 days ago he forgot and well..... Haha looks like I have a chance this month :-D


----------



## Buster1

Hi ladies :wave:
Sorry I haven't been on very much but there's been a lot going on with my upcoming knee surgery next week and still trying to figure out this whole IVF thing. Sounds like everyone is doing ok. Sending lots of baby dust this cycle for everyone!!! I'm still reading posts when I can just haven't had much time to make a proper post. I promise I'll do that when things slow down. Take care ladies and speak to you all soon. :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

Buster1 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> Sorry I haven't been on very much but there's been a lot going on with my upcoming knee surgery next week and still trying to figure out this whole IVF thing. Sounds like everyone is doing ok. Sending lots of baby dust this cycle for everyone!!! I'm still reading posts when I can just haven't had much time to make a proper post. I promise I'll do that when things slow down. Take care ladies and speak to you all soon. :flower:

I hope surgery goes well. I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Pinky12

Buster1 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> Sorry I haven't been on very much but there's been a lot going on with my upcoming knee surgery next week and still trying to figure out this whole IVF thing. Sounds like everyone is doing ok. Sending lots of baby dust this cycle for everyone!!! I'm still reading posts when I can just haven't had much time to make a proper post. I promise I'll do that when things slow down. Take care ladies and speak to you all soon. :flower:

Adrienne- I hope everything goes well with the surgery. Can't wait to have you back fighting fit!

I hope all you other ladies are doing well and are keeping up the PMA for the new year! It will happen for you all :hugs: x x


----------



## MrsMM24

*BABYGIRL* I hope that you get a BFP soon, however, this is my 1st month with the CBFM, I hope it goes well. Soy didn't really work well for me so I am not using it this month. I bought my monitor on eBay, it was used but I got it for less than half the price!! GL :dust:


*AMY* I hope that you are able to get those supplements.... GL FXD!:dust:


*ADRIENNE* I totally understand that, getting everything in order. I hope that this knee surgery will make things much easier for you, and you get that BFP as you heal!:dust:


*LILLI* sooo happy you and DH have made up and are on the road to recovery. Taking this cycle off could prove very good for you! FXD!:dust:


*PINKY* :wave: to you and DAISY!


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## Tweak0605

Krystal - Glad to hear that you and DH worked things out and you still have a chance for this month!

Adrienne - Good luck with the surgery! I know your BFP isn't too far away!

Maia - Almost close to O day! Hope this is it!

Emma - Hope you and Daisy are well! She's a cutie!


Okay, I'm very cautiously coming on here to say I got my BFP this morning at 10 DPO. I'm still super super nervous and scared, but thinking positive. AF isn't due till Friday, so that's one hurdle I have to get over. Thinking positive and that this little one is our rainbow baby!


----------



## lillichloe

Tweak0605 said:


> Krystal - Glad to hear that you and DH worked things out and you still have a chance for this month!
> 
> Adrienne - Good luck with the surgery! I know your BFP isn't too far away!
> 
> Maia - Almost close to O day! Hope this is it!
> 
> Emma - Hope you and Daisy are well! She's a cutie!
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm very cautiously coming on here to say I got my BFP this morning at 10 DPO. I'm still super super nervous and scared, but thinking positive. AF isn't due till Friday, so that's one hurdle I have to get over. Thinking positive and that this little one is our rainbow baby!

So awesome!!!! Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

TTC #3 here..for the past 6 months. 

Taking a break as I'm finally seeing an RE and we will see what needs to be done once all testing comes back, HSG, SIS, Semen Analysis, Blood work etc etc..

I have PCO (not PCOS) ..and my "guessed" issue is ovulation, but we'll find out the exact issue once all testing comes back!

Baby dust to all ladies TTC out there..our :bfp: aren't too far away :)


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the group Cpkmomof2. Good luck with your RE appointment. I'm sure you'll get some answers there and then you'll be on your way to a BFP.

Amy I said it in your journal, but again Congrats. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy this special time. 

Maia good luck to you miss as I know donation time is coming up.

To all the other ladies good luck and hope you're doing well.

Just got in from an all nighter so going to take a nap. Hopefully I can do a proper post tomorrow. Take care ladies.


----------



## MrsMM24

*CPK* welcome, GL, I hope the TTC gets a little easier or you get your BFP a little quicker!:dust:


*ADRIENNE* get some rest Hun! Yes, donations this week. Trying to see if I can manuever another for Thurs evening..... :dust:


*AMY* OMG!! I am SOOO Extremely happy to log onto here and see this! I wish you a VERY H&H 9 mos with a very sticky Bean!:flower:


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Thanks girls! I already had the appt with an RE, I have an HSG scheduled for Thursday, I'm so nervous, the way women make it sound, sounds horrendous! Brrr! LOL. As long as I can get my answers, I'll take anything for a BFP! Best of luck to you ladies as well..what upsets me about this month is that I'm on my own with the fertility thing, no Clomid or anything..unless my body just decides to make good enough follicles to conceive! What a frustrating journey it is!


----------



## WendyJ

*Maia* Aww it would be so fab to have a due date 2 days before your daughter's birthday. Would be much easier to organise joint birthday gatherings etc. All I ever took was folic acid and did my CBFM, it worked for me so fingers crossed cutting down on what you are taking will help you too :flower: I will be stalking your chart as always x

*Sophie* Ooh I love mediums! Fingers crossed the prediction will come right! I can't praise the CBFM enough, it definitely helped me a lot. If you can afford one you should go for it x

*Amy* Congratulations hunnie! :happydance: I am so so happy for you. I can understand your nerves but I have every faith this will be your rainbow baby :hugs: I hope you'll come join us in the pregnancy thread when you are feeling a bit more confident x

*Krystal* So glad to hear you and hubby have made up, and even better you are still in with a chance! Best of luck to you hun x

*Adrienne* I am not sure what day your knee surgery is but I wish you all the very best hun, hopefully it will make a big difference to you :hugs: x

*Cpk* Welcome to the forumn hun! I think I have the same as you, I say I have PCOS but what I have is the cysts on my ovaries but not the symptoms, my hormone levels are all good. It took me over a year to get my BFP but I got there in the end :) Hopefully your tests will show up what's going on and you can get the help you need. I managed to conceive naturally with no help which was a lovely surprise so don't give up hope x

Well ladies I best get on. All is going well with me, still busy helping my sister but she moves tomorrow so hopefully things will settle down. Apart from that it's all work and no play, very dull! Good to catch up with you all though :) x


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Speaking of feeling like crap today..I went to CVS and passed by the fertility isle ..and I'm like let me buy this O kit to see if I'm ovulating, lol..CD 7..and it shows positive. I don't know if it's the PCOS making it positive, or it's really positive..I'm so..puzzled!

Here's a pic.


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'd love to reply to you all, but I am EXHAUSTED. I left work early to come home and nap/lay down since I was that tired. 

I'm trying so hard to stay positive, and with some symptoms, finding it okay. Still very scary and I'm praying that this little one sticks, as I don't know if I can handle another miscarriage again. 

Wendy, I definitely won't be coming over there any time soon. I have lots of hurdles to get over, so probably not until after first tri. It's just so hard right now.

Now .. back to my bed .. :sleep:


----------



## MrsMM24

*AMY* get your rest Hun, we wil be here when you wake! I am quietly chanting daily (STICK Sticky bean STICK!):dust:


*WENDY* thanks for stalking. I am getting nervous as we get closer to the "PEAK," moved some donation times around just in case.... I hope I am just as lucky as you were with the CBFM. I take a prenatal, folic acid, and lots of water!


*CPK* good luck at your HSG. Hope it helps you get that BFP faster! As for that pic, the trick to OPKs is that the pink line shows when you are building the hormone, when the line is as dark or darker than the control, then you will OV about 12-36 hrs later.... That stick is lighter, so OV is around the corner!:dust:


*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

MM - 2/15 is my birthday (Europe time, I was born there)..U.S. time it's technically 02/14. I'm so sorry for your loss :*(

I'm a little better today but still moody, I guess it's expected when you slowly start losing hope :/

I retested today..and this is my O test stick picture..the second one is today's..the first one is yesterday's..



Hope everyone is having a good day..tons of baby dust & eventually :bfp:'s


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome CPK :flower: Good luck with all the tests! An HSG isn't as bad as they make it seem, but it's also not a cakewalk. I had one done in December, and while it was really painful, I was uncomfortable and had bad cramping. Kinda like AF cramping. I hope it goes well for you! That 2nd OPK looks almost near positive!! 

Adrienne - Hope you're well! When is your knee surgery again?

Maia - Yay for a high on the CBFM! Hope you O soon!

Wendy - Glad everything's going well. 


PAL is such a hard, scary, saddening experience. But I'm so excited to be pregnant again. The exhaustion I had yesterday is not here today, so I'm hoping everything's okay. Yet I'm having lots of cramping right now so that makes me feel better.


----------



## Buster1

Amy Yea, for those numbers I'm sure they're just going to keep on rising.

Maia Yea for you as well for getting that high on the CBFM. Good luck with donations.

CPK Good luck with your HSG. I had one last March and I only had very mild cramping. So try not to worry too much.

Sophie, how are you hun. Hope all is well

Krystal hope things are going well for you this cycle now that you and dh have made up.

To all the other ladies hope all is well.

AFM Knee surgery is tomorrw. Have to be at the hospital at 12:30PM and with the no food or water after midnight rule I'm going to be really hungry and thirsty after I'm done with the surgery. LOL Will update once I'm home and recovering. Baby Dust to all of you and take care.


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck with your surgery Adrienne - hope everything goes well :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*CPK* What an awesome B-day to have. Our angel was going to definitely be spoiled that day... However, I am sure we would spoil our LO whenever the b-day is. YAY for OV! That stick looks DARK, I would say.... :sex::sex::sex: GL FXD!:dust:


*AMY* no worries Hun! WE are a praying and hoping over this bean to be STICKY! Rest up Hun, you are going to have a fiesty LO on your hands in a matter of months!:flower:


*ADRIENNE* you are probably on your way to the hospital for surgery. Just wanted to stop in and send :flower:s and tell you I'm thinking of you. This is one step towards healthy you and TTC. The knee pains out the way, TTC will be easier.


*AFM...* CD15: You can stalk my chart!! No PEAK yet, but still high. Donation this evening! Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks Maia :hugs: I sure hope you get a peak soon. I'm praying you can get that BFP before your angels due date :hugs:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I had the Hsg done, not painful at all. I did get a darker stick this morning so I will bd'ing the next couple of days. Radiologist told me my tubes are open and my lining is clear. That helped on it's own! I was more nervous than I should have been! He said about 5 women he did this to, got pregnant that month, bc he said any little debris that's there gets flushed out..could I be that lucky? Lol.

Mm- I'm sure any birthday they have they are going to be spoiled! I really do hope you get a nice :bfp: any day now! Y'all are/will be good moms, I can tell! Thanks for all the info on this craziness i felt before the Hsg, didn't turn out to be bad at all. I popped two Tylenol gels 500mg and I was ok. Just uncomfy, he was very gentle tho! Sometimes the way the doc handles u matters! Lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*AMY* Thanks! Hope you're feeling well....:flower:


*CPK* YAY! Sooo happy the HSG went well for you. Somehow we can make it through all types of pain if we know that the end result is a H&H baby! Can't wait till the TTC begins and you see a nice dark pink sticky BFP!:dust: Thanks for the compliment, we are sooo ready to be PG (again)!


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

I am pregnant!!!!! Got a very faint frer yesterday afternoon (neg digi after guzzling water to pee) and a slightly darker frer this morning. I think two positive free equals a yes !!!!!! Still going to take a digi on thursday just extra verify !!!! I just want to scream :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*LILLICHLOE* CONGRATS Hun!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


*AFM...* CD20/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Lillichole have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!


----------



## lillichloe

MsMM I hope this is your month!! 
Afm- took that digi this morning. I couldn't wait. It confirmed it! That single word pregnant was lovely.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies! Would love to join you! I had no idea buddies I already knew were on this thread!!

I am on cycle #5 TTC baby #2! Af is due 2/12 so if she doesn't show ill be testing the 13th! Looking forward to chatting with you all and seeing lots of BFPs!

Nice to see you MrsMM and lilliechloe!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the group taurusmom, glad to have you join us. Good luck with getting that BFP.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, buster! The absolute same to you!!


----------



## lillichloe

Hey Taurusmom glad to see you here!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks!! :) how are you feeling today, lillichloe?! Does it seem surreal? Having symptoms?


----------



## MrsMM24

*TAURUSMOM05* :wave:Heeeey!!! Welcome over!!! 


*LILLICHLOE* thanks, I truly truly hope I can see that word on a digi soon!

How are you doing in here ladies?


*AFM...* CD21/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Thanks!! :) how are you feeling today, lillichloe?! Does it seem surreal? Having symptoms?

It does. Hubby isn't as excited as I thought he'd be. :-/ he's making me keep it a secret till we hear a heart a beat ( which is a sound decision ) I think he is stressing about $ we have a really high coinsurance amount. We were saving for it but we ended up owing taxes :( boo. It will work out. Big Changes are hard for him good and bad. Morning sickness has made its self known I have had neausea all day, which I guess is good. Only time in my life I've been happy to feel icky. And I'm sooooo tired. 

How are you doing?? Any symptoms?


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sure its just a lot to take in... and he needs convincing! Lol once you get an ultrasound or hear the heart beat he will be over the moon I'm sure of it!!

I know what ya mean!! I can't wait for morning sickness. Lmbo, anyone anyplace else would think I was crazy to say that!! Haha

Started feeling af cramps today...... Pls oh pls stay away!!


----------



## Morganceravol

Congrats lilchloe how exciting!! this is month 14 or 15 Ive lost track been so long. I should be OV any day now still haven't got a positive yet, I hope I didn't miss it ugh! Feeling good this month though! :) Babydust to all!!


----------



## Pinky12

Congratulations Any and Chloe! I knew we were going to have a surge of :bfp: soon enough, we were way overdue! Hope you both take it easy and rest up.

I will be back to post properly later when on my laptop. For any of the ladies out there who haven't got their details up on the front page and wish to, please pm me a brief passage about you and your journey and I will ensure it goes on the front page.

Hope you are all well x x


----------



## Jammers

Hello everyone I was hoping I could join this group. I am new to these thread but am glad I found them. Little background. I have been married for 7 almost eight years. We have a beautiful three year old. I have PCOS and struggle with getting pregnant. I have two:angel::angel: babies I lost my first one August 2010 at five weeks and my second Jan 12 2011 at 14 weeks. I had a 21 day progesterone test which confirmed I have ovulated. I can test on Sunday. I am very nervous excited and scared. I am hoping for a :bfp:.


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the group Jammers!!! Good luck with your up coming testing.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope all you ladies are doing well. Sorry I've only been doing short posts but my recovery while going well is going a little slower than I was led to believe. Still on pain killers which makes me a little looney. So it's been hard getting my thoughts together. I see the doctor on Friday so I hope he'll let me take off my bandages. Which I think would help me feel more comfortable.

Now on to the ttc front. Still have plans on going ahead with IVF. Dh I don't think is totally comforable with it but sees that it is our best shot. He has some ethical issues with what to do with any frozen embryos that we would have left over. He would not want to donate them for other couples to use or just destroy them and I feel the same way about that. But the other option would be to donate them for research which I don't have a problem with but he doesn't like that idea either. So I don't know what our other options would be, so I guess will just have to ask about that at our next appointment which is going to be on the 29th of this month. That appointment was suppose to be for this Friday, but with my knee not being totally healed I felt it was best to cancel it and make another one for later in the month. Also I want my head to be clear at that appointment as we will be getting all the information on when we would be starting the IVF cycle, classes on how to use the medication etc.

So that's what has been going on with me the last couple of weeks. Once my knee heals up I will be back to myself. Again I hop everyone is doing well for our 2 new BFP's take care of yourself and your little beans. To the new ladies welcome again, and to those who have been here keep up the good fight those BFPs are coming. Take care and talk to you soon.


----------



## WendyJ

Afternoon all! Or morning/night wherever you are lol. Hope everyone's keeping well. Sorry again for my lack of posts, i'm no good at keeping up lately. Had a busy week of moving my sister in to her new home and helping her get her furniture built and now I am tackling my own house and have all the nursery furniture to build so it's been all go with that and working. I will try and catch up now before lunch:

*CPK* Wow CD7 onwards is early to get a positive OPK! No wonder you were confused lol. I have PCOS and I never got positive OPK's at the wrong times (I used a CBFM so know for sure). I hope you managed to get some bdancing in at the right time and glad to hear the HSG went well x

*Amy* How are you keeping hun? I know that exhausted feeling all too well. Unfortunately it's never left me lol. Doesn't matter how much sleep I get I still feel tired. Cramping is not a symptom I have ever had so I wouldn't worry if you don't have it. I know everyone is different though. You just take things easy, this is your rainbow baby hun, enjoy your pregnancy x

*Maia* Woohoo for getting your peaks! Even if it does look like you ovulated on your last high day. That happened with me the odd month. If your chart is right with the ovulation day by my calculations that means you got your donation right on time! Yeeha! I have everything crossed for you hunnie x

*Adrienne* Sorry to hear the recovery is going slowly, I take it you wont be back at work for a while? Not that that's a bad thing! I can understand the problem with the left over embryos. Can't they be kept incase you decide on trying for another in the future? Hopefully come your next appointment a decision can be decided on. You take it easy hun x

*Lillichloe* Many congratulations hunnie! :happydance: I am so happy for you. Isn't it funny the one month you think you are out of the running you get your BFP! You enjoy this time hun, your hubby will more than make it up in the happiness stake once he knows everything is well. I wouldn't worry about money, you can never save for a baby, you just do the best you can. Look after yourself hun x

*taurusmom* Welcome to the thread hun! The ladies on here are fantastic, you will got lots of support. Wishing you all the best in getting your BFP x

*Morgan* Fingers crossed your haven't missed ovulation hun, don't give up hope, it took me about 14 months to conceive. Everyone's time will come :) x

*Jammers* Welcome to the group hun! I am so sorry to hear about your losses, I can only imagine what you have gone through. I have PCOS so know it's not easy falling pregnant. I have everything crossed you will get that sticky BFP soon x

Well I best go get myself some lunch. Speak to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Morganceravol

I got my positve today!!! Yay!! We bd last night and will all weekend yippy! Opened my eyes though today is cd20, holy moly always thought i ov on cd14. Hmmm. Anyways fingers crossed!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yay!!! Catch that eggy, Morgan!! Crazy how it could have just been a lack of timing! Good pick and lots of baby dust!

Thank you Wendy, buster, mrsmm, lilliechloe for the warm welcome!!

Tested today... Swear I saw a very faint positive... But i think these ic's are awful... They have
given me horrible lines before! It went away after it dried shortly after... Why cant the 12th hurry up and get here already?! So ready to poas! I'm saving my last frer for that day. lol 
MrsMM- after our rough cycles last time we need this.. we WILL be getting our BFPs this cycle! I demand my body give me one. Lololol


----------



## lillichloe

Adrienne- sorry to hear your recover is slow going. I hope it was a successful surgery and well worth it. Your delema about left over embryos is a tough one I'm sure you all will come to a satisfying decision for both of you. I don't know alot about ivf. Is it nessassary to make more than they will place inside you??

Wendy- thanks so much! I'm not really worried about $ we've known what our portion of the bill will be the whole time it's just real now. How are you feeling? Are you having an easy pregnancy?

Jammers- Welcome!! The ladies in here are awesome!

Taurus- my fav test is first response I've spent so much $ on them just to watch the line get darker! Haha oh I'm ridiculous :) 

I hope this is a big month for bfps for all lovely ladies in this thread.


----------



## Jammers

Thanks for all the welcomes and comments I have two days till I can test fingers are crossed. No major symptoms exept a little moody. I was at the pharmacy yesterday and this lady ask if I was in line I told her yes and the when the pharacist was free she pusshed me aside and cut. Now mind you I am the most passive non confrontational person. I yelled at this poor woman. After ward I felt so bad I found her in the store to apoligize:shrug: My husband reminded me that I was like that when I was preggo with my daughter, poor guy never took me any where. So I guess I test on Sunday and hope there is a two line answer for yelling at that woman :dohh:


----------



## Buster1

That could be a good symptom. I have my fingers crossed for you. Good luck!!


----------



## Jammers

Thanks Buster good luck to you as well.


----------



## taurusmom05

Af swooped in and got me VERY unexpectedly 3 days early. On to cycle #6!

How's everyone else doing this cycle?? Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Rikkitikki

Hmm... If you ladies don't mind, I'd like to jump in and join this thread. :)
We're TTC #1; married for 3 years, hubby has a year left in the military, so we're hoping we'll be successful in the next few months so we can use military insurance for the pregnancy (not to mention timing feels right now).
This is our third month TTC, and I just can't wait to see a :bfp:! Oh, and I should be ovulating here within the next week, so it's BD time :happydance: then the dreaded TWW...


----------



## WendyJ

*Morgan* Yey for the positive! Get :sex: lady! I remember I always ovulated late too, usually day 19 or 20 if I remember right. Was a shock to me too! Just shows OPK's etc are definitely a big help when ttc x

*taurasmom* So sorry to hear the ugly witch has arrived, and early too! :( I hope she leaves as quickly as she arrived and you can get back to ttc x

*lillichloe* I am actually having quite an easy pregnancy. 1st trimester was hardest with feeling sick all the time but now it's quite plain sailing apart from feeling tired and the odd pain in my hip. I hope yours will be an easy one too :flower: x

*Jammers* Keeping everything crossed for you! I wouldn't be so hard on yourself, that woman was bang out of order jumping in like that! I almost shouted at someone yesterday too until I saw it was an old lady. She pulled out right in front of me in her car and I had to slam the brakes on not to hit her. She drove in to same car park as me and parked up half in a disabled spot and half in a normal spot. I thought to myself she obviously can't see right so why is she driving?! At least I kept my calm and walked away from the situation though x

*Rikkitikki* Welcome to the thread hun! The ladies on here are lovely, you will get lots of support :) Do you use OPK's or anything to know when you ovulate? I wish you all the luck getting your BFP x

Well I best get off and get some lunch, hope you all have a lovely weekend though. I am sure I will, hubby is taking me ring shopping to buy an eternity ring :happydance: Cannot wait! Speak to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## Rikkitikki

Hi WendyJ!
This month I started using a fertility monitor in conjunction with keeping track of my CM. I would chart my BBT, but my schedule is so wonky that I wouldn't trust it. 
I'll take some time to read posts later today and do my best to get everyone. I wish everyone a very successful 2012, and many BFPs!


----------



## MrsMM24

*WENDY* thanks so much Hun, I hope all the FXD and dust that I have been receiving is blessed a little from our angel and we can see a BFP!! I was shocked to get my Peaks the 1st month, and even more shocked that moving the donations up 1 day would be soooo beneficial. Nice to see you again, how have you been feeling, how is baby's nursery progressing?


*TAURUSMOM05* I am sooo very sorry that AF snuck in early on you! I thought for sure that you would be seeing dark pink BFP lines this month, especially with the cycle mess last. I Hope upon Hopes that you will get that BFP the very next cycle! WE are destined to be Bump Buddies!:hugs::dust:


Welcome to all of the new thread joiners, I wish you dust upon dust for BFPs sooner rather than later!!:dust:


How you are doing after surgery and just overall *AMY and ADRIENNE* ?:hugs::flower::dust:


*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Jammers

Wendy,

Your right she was out of line literally :) Thanks for your encouragement


----------



## Jammers

Rikki,

Welcome!!! I just joined my self and everyone has been so nice.


----------



## lillichloe

Taurus- :hugs: I thought for sure youd be getting a BFP on the bright side there is a lot more fun baby :sex: to be had
Jammers- that could be a good symptom I NEVER yell at my daughter and two days ago I jumped down her throaght for a minor infraction. My DH had to pull me aside and help me reasses the situation :dohh:


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Rikki glad to have you with us.

Morgan best get to bding now that you got that positive. Go catch that egg.

Taurus sorry the witch showed and had the nerve to do it early. Here's to hoping that this cycle ends in BFP.

Maia I have everything crossed that you get that BFP you've worked so hard and you deserve it.
Amy and Krystal hope you and the beans are doing well.

Jammers hope you're enjoying the thread so far.

Sophie haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you're ok miss.

Wendy and Emma hope you ladies are well and thanks for stopping by the thread and always giving us encouragement.

To anyone I may have forgotten I hope you are well and getting ready to have a great weekend.

AFM had my follow up appointment and doctor says everything is healing the way it should be. It's just going to be a slow process.


----------



## Jammers

Lilli,

Good to know I'm not alone. Congrats on your new bean :happydance:


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks so much. I cant wait for it to feel real! Aside from feeling really tired and a little wave of nausea every once in awhile I feel good!!


----------



## Jammers

Lilli,

With my daughter it didnt start feeling real until I could feel her move. Its so much fun!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks for the love everyone! Hoping this is gonna be my last af for a while!

Glad you're feeling good, lilliechloe!!! A nice smooth pregnancy would be ideal! :) can't wait to see a baby bump in the coming months!

Maia- really rooting for you to get that BFP!

Good luck everyone this cycle!! FX for all and h&h 9 mos to our lovely BFPs!

Nothing new or exciting this way. glad I got opks for this cycle since i had a 28 day cycle this time instead I'd a 31 day!


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,

Update on my status I tested this morning and got :bfn: but I am not having signs of AF I have had mild aches in my left and right sides at times but they go as quick as they come. Usually by now I am cramping and can tell its coming. I guess I am going to wait till Saterday and if still no AF then I will test again. Only pg symptoms I may have is I have been exausted to the point where I have to take a nap at least once a day and I am going to bed earlier than usual for me. I also seem to have a shorter fuse but that could be because AF is coming:shrug:. So now back to the waiting game for me:dohh:


----------



## taurusmom05

Sounds promising jammers!! Hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,

I hope march brings you all you have been waiting for as well. Its a tough process to go through. It took three years to conceive my daughter now 3. Bunch of baby dust to you :hug:


----------



## Morganceravol

I know ah I hope so!! we goes lots of BD in!! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies* :wave:


I hope you are all well, and gearing up for more POAS and BDg this week! And for those of us still waiting, I hope the wait is being as kind as possible.... :dust:


*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## lillichloe

GL mrsMM I truly hope this is it for you!


----------



## Morganceravol

How is everyone doing? We are leaving for vacation thursday and I hopping for good news to share with my family. :) Feeling great hope we caught the eggy!!


----------



## Buster1

Good Luck Morgan and Maia. Hope we see some BFP's. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## kaylz1987

Hey girls im back after a long time away me and OH decided to not chart our months etc.. we still dont have our BFP yet but things seem to be a lot less stressful. I think now we are still wanting a baby but we arent trying not protecting, how are we all doing has there been any BFP's since i left in august last year? Hope to speak to you all soon ladies :) x


----------



## MrsMM24

*KAYLZ* Welcome Back! I hope the NTNP method works out well for you soon Hun! There has been many ups and downs in this thread since your leave of absence.... I am sure too much to read about, but I will let the other ladies update you on their own. Me however, I have not gotten my BFP since our MC in July. BUT.... we are still very determined!!! GL :dust:


*MORGAN* GL, enjoy your vacay, I hope that it a huge delight with excellent results and news!:dust:


*ADRIENNE* Hi Hun? How are you, and your knee? Hope you have an awesome day!:flower::dust:


Hi Ladies, Happy Valentine's Day!!


*NAOMI* You were just on my mind, I hope all is going well with you and the lovely baby!:flower:


*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## Jammers

:coffee:Hey everyone,

Happy Valentines Day!

So got my af today:nope:. So here we go again here to hoping for a March :bfp:


----------



## MrsMM24

*JAMMERS* so sorry that AF flew in:hugs: I hope that March is just as lucky for you as it has been for sooooo many in the past!:dust:


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Super big hugs for today Maia :hugs: :hugs: I hope you can get that BFP in a couple days. :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Sending you big hugs Maia, I know this is a hard time for you.


----------



## Buster1

Welcome back Kaylz!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies, sorry for the af's that have popped in! what a witch she is!!!!! :(

nothing too new to report here... just waiting on my OPKs to turn positive! doing them every morning until i get a little closer to what i believe is my usual O date... or i notice them getting darker...then I am going to start testing twice a day. this is my first month using them so FX i can figure it out. LOL

Sorry you are feeling sad, MrsMM. Once we become bump buddies this sadness can remain in the past! I look forward to that day for us both! I know our time is coming very soon!

I feel like everyone around me is getting pregnant right now! dont ya hate when you feel that way?
hows everyone doing this week?


----------



## MrsMM24

*AMY* Thank you sooo much for your kind words, I know my time will come sooner or later. I have a re-focus.... Now, you keep us posted on this lovely BFP... :flower:


*ADRIENNE* You are right, it has been a harder time than I thought, but expected it to be difficult. I am back with new focus and hopefully I can be happ(IER) soon! How are you hanging in, knee?


*TAURUSMOM05* you are VERY right! Your words touched me and gave me drive, when we are bump buddies, the saddness will be behind me! Thank you soooo much! Here we go!:dust:


*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:


----------



## Buster1

Glad to hear that you're feeling better Maia. I think your new focus is great and I'm sure you're going to end up with the result that you want.

AFM the knee is getting better. Went to the market yesterday and that was a bad idea. Not ready for that kind of walking yet. I have to remember to take things slow if I want to heal properly. That's not easy for me.

AF is due sometime between the 19th and 21st (my cycles range from 26 to 28 days) but yesterday I had tons of white creamy cm (sorry tmi) which I've never had before and this morning I've had some red spotting also unusual for me. Now in other cycles I would think that maybe this is a sign of a BFP but dh and I have not been able to bd since my knee surgery and that was the same time that I was Oing. So not sure what's going on with that but we'll see. Next FS appointment is on the 29th.

Hope you ladies are having a great day and I'll speak with everyone later.


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,

I have not used OPKs before and was wodering if the digital ones have worked well for anyone. I am going to try those this month. Does anyone know what day you start taking them? I have a 31 day cycle


----------



## taurusmom05

Jammers this is my first cycle using opks too! I'm using ic's... Testing every morning since af stopped... then twice a day when I'm coming up to O, about a week to 5 days before I usually notice fertile cm! If this is not right someone help me out. Lol I had to Google to get answers! Lol

Anyone have big plans this weekend?


----------



## MrsMM24

*JAMMERS* I have and STILL use ICs AS WELL AS the digis, I use the digis to confirm. I also use the CBFM though, covering alot of bases. The digis are Great, just expensive, which is why many don't use, other than that, they are lovely. *TAURUSMOM* this information goes for you too Hun! GL FXD!:dust:


*ADRIENNE* Yes, my new focus is in effect.... So happy to hear that you are getting some good symptoms, but let's remember to take care of that knee so that TTC and BFPs can be enjoyed and most successful. I am sooo excited to see a BFP come your way!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:


----------



## Jammers

Thank you ladies, I am going to pick some up tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies :wave: hope everyone had a wonderful weekend, including those that are still on their extended weekend....


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## lillichloe

Yay !!!! Super congrats :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Maia this news has just made my day. Huge Congrats to you and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!!!! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Tweak0605

MAIA!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am over the moon ecstatic for you! You so deserve this after everything you've been through. I'm so glad the doctor can fit you in so soon! Praying this is your sticky BFP!


----------



## Morganceravol

Well, af started a week early which means that that my luteal phase was only 7 days which doesn't give enough time for the egg to implant. Ugh I'm so frustrated and confused, I have my dr appointment wed. I am anxious and nervous I just want to know what is going on, and take the next step. Thanks for the support ladies


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with your doctors appointment Morgan. I'm sure you'll get some answers as to what's going on and you'll be on your way to getting that BFP.


----------



## taurusmom05

Maia- as you know I am just Sooo unbelievably happy for you! Your journal update seriously made my day!! I thought about you earlier this morning while I was shopping with my son (random I know. lol) and was I totally bnb'ing it up while I was waiting in the checkout! Your chart just looked so perfect...and I think, still no af??? Could it be?! Love that everything lined up so perfectly. It's so crazy how things just fall into place like that sometimes! I'd say its meant to be!

I'm so sorry, Morgan. I can only imagine your frustration. ((((Hugs)))) FX you get all the answers you need at your appt! I'll be thinkin of you!!

Afm, still waiting for my opk to turn positive, so nothing really exciting at this point! I feel good about thia month... So we shall see! Been BD'ing at least every other day so I should catch it at the rught moment, lets hope all the other stars align. Lol 

How's everyone doing?? whats new??


----------



## Jammers

Maia-Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That is awesome!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JAMMERS* Thank you so much!


*TAURUS* :hugs::flower: Thank you sooo very much! I am so thankful for all your well wishes, all the dust, and all the support you have given over the last few months, I am so happy to have you as a TTC buddy, and soon to be bump buddy!:dust:


*MORGAN* I am so sorry AF flew in, I hope the appt goes well and you get information to help you to this BFP!:dust:


:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

maia- i am so anxious for thursday FOR you. lol cant wait for your update!

morgan- thinking of you as you head to your appt. tomorrow!! good luck with everything, i pray you get all the answers you need!

lillie- hope all is well your way!! im testing 3/10 so im hoping to join you and maia in the first trimester!! i hope your MS subsides soon :)

afm, still nothing new going on. according to my ticker, i will be O'ing in 3 days, but obviously thats a guesstimate... no positive OPK yet... been testing once a day since CD8... and everyday they have all looked the exact same. a darker, but not positive line... day after day the same! is it suppose to be gradual or is this normal? i need to google stuff. lol i really cant wait to see that surge!!! maybe i should start testing twice a day now?? DH is really anxious, as well. he wants to see my OPK everyday. lol each time he asks, "is it positive yet???" its cute, and im glad he is so eager and supportive.

hope all is well with you ladies!! whats new?


----------



## wantingagirl

wow congrats for your bfp hun!

Yay let the rest of the BFP roll in :happydance: how is everyone? well I 

hope xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*TAURUS* Hang in there, that OV has to be near. Are the OPKs getting any darker? I am nervous but excited to get to my appt tomorrow!:dust:


*MORGAN* hope all is going well at your appt, please let us know how things work out:dust:


*WANTING* Thanks! You are about to hit that 20 wk mark, appts near??


*AMY and ADRIENNE* How are you all doing? How are you feeling AMY? ADRIENNE, what's on your agenda??:dust:


*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## lillichloe

Taurus- I only got actually sick once yesterday. I feel bad for DH my nausea is bad in the evening when we go to bed which = a neglected hubby. :( hope that part changes soon

I hope your OPKs get positive very soon. Keep up th BDing just in case :)


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope everyone is well. AFM still healing the knee. Getting an order for physical thearpy because I think I need some professional help. I'm making progress, but not as fast as I thought and I want to make sure that I'm doing everything I need to do to get this thing healed the right way without pushing it too far and doing more harm than good. On the bright side I think the knee is well enough for me to get some bding in this cycle.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks maia, lilliechloe!

The opks havent gotten any darker... they are literally all the exact same darkness and thickness since cd 8. Surely O is around the corner! Here is a pic... Once a day starting with CD8 on top. CD14 on bottom... I started testing twice yesterday but I took it out of the pic bc it looked the exact same as the first test.

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3367/imag0754un.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think the last one may be slightly darker... Idk, but ill be testing tonight and again when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## mimimoomoo

Hello all! Im new here and TTC my little bundle lol. I had my last depo shot in November 2011, so jumping on my man at every opportunity :) but not had an af yet. Good luck all :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome mimi! :) sending you lots of baby dust. this is a great thread with such fabulous women! I'm sure af will show soon so you can get started! But, maybe she won't show. It's not unheard of for for women to get pregnant before they get their period back after birth control. Idk how likely it is... But it can happen! Good luck and FX for you!


----------



## lillichloe

Welcome mimimoomoo!
Taurus- I think that last one is a little darker than the others


----------



## lillichloe

Buster1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope everyone is well. AFM still healing the knee. Getting an order for physical thearpy because I think I need some professional help. I'm making progress, but not as fast as I thought and I want to make sure that I'm doing everything I need to do to get this thing healed the right way without pushing it too far and doing more harm than good. On the bright side I think the knee is well enough for me to get some bding in this cycle.

Lots of :dust: to you!! Glad your are healing. Slowly but surely right ?!


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks lillie, I'm going nuts. Lol
And buster, it is so good that you're healing. Super exciting youre going to get some BDing in! Woo hoo!!


----------



## mimimoomoo

Thank you! Good luck xxx


----------



## Morganceravol

Well my appointment went pretty well. WE are going to have my husbands sperm tested to rule that out first so we aren't running all over the place. I am going back to the dr next month at like the 2-3 day of my period so they can ultrasound me and look at my lining and such and then he is going to put me on clomid I believe it is. So that I ovulate more consistently- he said we would try it 3-4 times and if i don't get pregnant we would move on. So no terrible news yet, He also took a ton of blood to retest all my hormone levels.


----------



## Buster1

Taurus it does look like the last test is a little darker than the rest. I have a feeling that O is not far off. Keep up the bding.

Morgan sound like it was a good appointment and I'm glad the doctor has a plan in place for you. Hopefully you'll be getting that BFP sooner rather than later.

Mimi welcome to the group. Glad to have you here with us.

Jammers how ya doing hun? Hope all is well.

Amy, Lillie, and Maia how are our newly preggo ladies doing? Hoping your beans are making themselves nice and comfortable for the next 9 months.


----------



## taurusmom05

Morgan, that's great. Sounds like a big step toward a bfp!! :) glad you got some answers and an action plan! I know your BFP is right around the corner!

Today has been such a lazy day for me, ladies!! Hubby is getting off work early so I'm excited to have a family dinner tonight! I've been up with DS in his playroom all day... Then while he was napping I found a website that lets you put in the dimensions of a specific room in your house... And place furniture in it. So I've been using our downstairs spare bedroom to imagine a nursery. Lol I'm totally planning way in the future but its fun!! Lol


----------



## Buster1

taurusmom05 said:


> Morgan, that's great. Sounds like a big step toward a bfp!! :) glad you got some answers and an action plan! I know your BFP is right around the corner!
> 
> Today has been such a lazy day for me, ladies!! Hubby is getting off work early so I'm excited to have a family dinner tonight! I've been up with DS in his playroom all day... Then while he was napping I found a website that lets you put in the dimensions of a specific room in your house... And place furniture in it. So I've been using our downstairs spare bedroom to imagine a nursery. Lol I'm totally planning way in the future but its fun!! Lol

Sounds like a great way to spend the day. And who knows maybe planning the nursery will bring on a BFP. "Plan it and it will come" :thumbup:


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, buster. i hope youre right. I didn't expect a positive just yet, per say, but I didn't expect them all to look exactly the same with no progression. TTC can really freak a woman out! We start second guessing everything. Lol ill be updating you guys everyday on my first opk adventure. 
Before DS, i had very irregular cycles- from 33-40+ days. My dr. Told me I would most likely need fertility treatment when I wanted to conceive. 9 mos later (with no help) I found out I was preggo! I had mirena inserted at 5 weeks pp, had it in 2.5 years...and since its been out I've had 30-31 day cycles each month. I've never been so regular in my life!! I hear having a baby can sort of "reset" your body. I believe it now! There's my random background info for you guys. Lol!


----------



## Morganceravol

Thanks all! Does anyone have an experience with clomid or anything like that? I am excited to get the ball rolling!


----------



## lillichloe

Buster1 said:


> Taurus it does look like the last test is a little darker than the rest. I have a feeling that O is not far off. Keep up the bding.
> 
> Morgan sound like it was a good appointment and I'm glad the doctor has a plan in place for you. Hopefully you'll be getting that BFP sooner rather than later.
> 
> Mimi welcome to the group. Glad to have you here with us.
> 
> Jammers how ya doing hun? Hope all is well.
> 
> Amy, Lillie, and Maia how are our newly preggo ladies doing? Hoping your beans are making themselves nice and comfortable for the next 9 months.

I am hoping so for a few days ms was really bad. Yesterday was quite nauseous but only puked once and have not actually puked today. I told my parents as the word seemed to be getting around from the couple friends we told didn't want my parents last to know or hear it from someone else. I really hope this baby sticks.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MORGAN* that sounds like a good plan. Hopefully all will be easily remedied and you will be seeing Sticky dark pink BFP lines Hun!:dust:


*MIMI* welcome to the group Hun!:wavE: GL FXD!:dust:


*TAURUS* I agree with LILLI, I think that last one looks alittle darker and that is with us looking at it on a pic through a computer.... Getting closer :dust:


----------



## Pinky12

Oh my Gosh Maia!! Congratulations hun!! Sorry I haven't said it sooner. I am so happy for you and am keeping everything crossed hun :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I hope all you other ladies are doing great. I really cant wait for you all to get your :bfp: and join us all on the other thread. I knew there would be a :bfp: boom soon, tends to happen that way on this thread :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

Buster, Doing well just bought my o tests start those soon. 

Morgan I got pregnant with my daughter on clomid and I am takiing it now as well. Warning it can give you headaches and make you feel a little on edge for a few days. I have PCOS and do not ovulate on my own but clomid always regulates me and I start ovulating on my own after a couple rounds. Dont get discouraged if you dont Ovulate the first cycle. I didnt on my first cycle of 50mg but 100 seems to work for me. Hang in there hopefully you will have wonderful results BFP. If ya have question we can be clomid buddies :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

*EMMA* thanks!!! I am so excited, my doc appt went well, and I am going to venture out and start a ticker I guess.... My doc has me all set up for appts to begin the 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 wks.... I am still alittle shocked, but mostly nervous....


*AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

The second to last is at 3pm, the last one is at almost 6!! Almost there!!

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7861/imag0756k.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lillichloe

Getting close !!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yea!! Hoping it here tomorrow! With that big of a jump so quickly I wouldnt be surprised. Do I O 12-36 hours after the surge is detected or once it goes negative again??


----------



## Buster1

It's looking good Taurus. And you O 12-36 hours after your first positive OPK. Hope this helps and good luck. Now go catch that eggy. LOL

Maia glad your appointment went well and that you've got your appointments set up. Sending lots of sticky dust your way.


----------



## MrsMM24

*ADRIENNE* I am excited and nervous as DW is too so we have a plan until we get scanned.... digis...


*TAURUSMOM* 12-36 hours after +OPK, so I would say BD so that things are covered because that last one looks super close.... :dust:


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, maia. That last one was 3pm yesterday... I couldn't sleep last night as DS woke me up at 4am, he went back to sleep but I couldn't!

Once i did around 8am, I slept til 11:30... Used an opk at 12noon and it looked lighter?? Idk. Could I have gotten my surge thru the night? Maybe it tried and didnt? I'm just going to keep testing!

BTW getting more tests sound great for peace of mind. I know everything in there is extra sticky and fabulous in there tho! :)


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,

Getting close, mine are getting close as well. First month using them for me hopefully we can find sticky beans this month:thumbup:

Maia- Glad your appointment went well:happydance:


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,

I have a question. I am using O tests for the first time yesterday it was starting to get darker and today it is lighter than yesterday. Does that mean I may have had my lh surge yesterday or just havent had it yet. I am on clomid so its hard to tell when I ovulate my ticker is from lasts months cycle but the doc said to start testing on day 10 of my cycle. Very confused any advice is appreciated :shrug:


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Hi all

Sorry I have been MIA for sometime..I was out of state and just got back this week.

I had a quick question, before I left I had my follow up with my RE and he noticed that my FSH levels were 10.0, so he needs to repeat the test being I'm only 29 years old, he said he usually sees that happen in 40's and up. If it comes back at 10.0 again, we would have to talk about injectibles, but in the meantime to take Metformin and Clomid 50mg when I get my period in March (hopefully not!) For those of you who don't know me.. we are ttc #3 for about 6 months now, and I recently found out I have a mild form of PCOS.

Anyone in this thread experienced with Metformin? Never had it before, and am kinda nervous!

Thanks!


----------



## ccmummy

hi ladis not sure if im on the right page..but my period is due 2moz...im losein loads of white thick discharge have been for a week, sore boobs head aches, sick with certain smells, did a test this morning negative??? any1 got any help plz xx


----------



## Jammers

Okay well just figured out my test was a dud ha ha. I ended up taking another test and it looks like Taurus's last test on her pics. so hopefully it will be darker tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Jammers. It's your turn to go catch that eggy. I just started my opks a couple of days ago and they are starting to get darker. Should get a positive within the next three day or so. So that means I need to get on the bding train too.


----------



## taurusmom05

Good luck, jammers!! Get that eggy! Wahoo!! :)

Buster- yes! Start BDing! I can't wait to see how many BFPs we get. your O is almost here... Good luck!!

Afm, finally O'ed...and the tww begins! Feeling good about this month... did everything we could do... So I know its out of my hands at this point. Would love a November baby! :) DS keeps asking me for a baby sister.... So sweet! Gonna BD at least the next couple days in a row... I refuse to take any chance on missing the egg.

Maia, missing you, ready for an update!


----------



## lillichloe

Taurus- yay!! Hope you caught the eggy!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilli... Have u been to the doc yet? I'm so excited to see your first scan!!


----------



## Jammers

Taurus heres to catching sticky beans :bfp:

Buster looks like we have a fun few days ahead lol:sex::blush:


----------



## Morganceravol

Jammers said:


> Buster, Doing well just bought my o tests start those soon.
> 
> Morgan I got pregnant with my daughter on clomid and I am takiing it now as well. Warning it can give you headaches and make you feel a little on edge for a few days. I have PCOS and do not ovulate on my own but clomid always regulates me and I start ovulating on my own after a couple rounds. Dont get discouraged if you dont Ovulate the first cycle. I didnt on my first cycle of 50mg but 100 seems to work for me. Hang in there hopefully you will have wonderful results BFP. If ya have question we can be clomid buddies :winkwink:

Thats so encouraging! It didn't say I don't ovulate per say but that I need help lol go figure. I am not very consistent ovulating and I think He thinks it will give me that extra ummff that I need. How long did it take you with your first? He said we would try it for 3-4 months and if I don't get pregnant then I won't get pregnant with clomid. Any other side effects I should be aware of?


----------



## Buster1

Hope the clomid does it for you Morgan. Sorry I can't speak about the side effects as I have never been on clomid. But after my FS appointment on Wednesday I might be taking it as well. I'll just have to wait and see what the doctor says.


----------



## Jammers

Morgan it took three cycles to get pregnant with my daughter. I was on it last year and got pregnant on my second cycle but lost the baby at 14 weeks. My biggest symptoms are short fuse:growlmad: and emotional:cry:, with headaches on occasion. My friend took it and got pregnant on her fourth cycle. So heres major :dust: hopefully we will be bump buddies soon.


----------



## kalmeida1985

I would love to join. We are trying to conceive after miscarriage. It is one heck of a rollercoaster.....


----------



## taurusmom05

ok guys i finally had a blaring positive OPK!! FINALLY!! i think my body tried to O but didnt... therefore im finally getting a full blown positive now. geez! BUT!! i feel like my body is really accomplishing something! lol

hi kalmeida! :) how are you? So sorry for your loss... (((hugs)))

morgan- i know the clomid will work for you! i have a really positive feeling about it... your bfp is coming soon! :)

buster, good luck with your appt! cant wait to hear about how it goes. FX you get lots of answers... one more step toward your bfp!

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kalmeida1985

The wait is awful but sometimes it is worth waiting in case you get a false negative or it is too early. Sticky Baby Dust to all of you :hugs:


----------



## WendyJ

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Just thought I would pop in and check on you all. Had a busy few weeks so not been able to get on to BnB much but all is going well with me :)

*Morgan* Glad to hear your appointment went well, sounds like you have a good doctor who is willing to do all is necessary to help. Fingers crossed the sperm sample will come back good, we had to get that done and thankfully all was well. Clomid seems to have helped a lot of my friends on here so fingers crossed it will do the same for you x

*mimimoomoo* Love your username! and welcome to the thread! You will find lots of support on here. I take it your trying for baby no. 2 going from the cute pic you've got up? Hope AF shows soon for you so you can get actively trying, I had problems with vanishing AF's after I came off the pill but thankfully my body sorted itself out eventually x

*taurusmom05* Yey for the positive OPK! My ovulation days changed every month by a day or two, frustrating! Get bdancing lady and I wish you all the best for this cycle x

*lillichloe* Happy 7 weeks! Hope you are keeping well. Do you have a scan date yet? x

*Adrienne* Good to hear the knee is healing, albeit it slowly. My hubby had to get physio therapy too, they gave him different exercises to do at home and they did help so hopefully it wil be the same for you. Great news you are going to get back to bdancing this cycle, you know i'm wishing you all the best as always x

*Kalmeida* Welcome to the thread! I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I wish you all the very best in getting your BFP for your rainbow baby x

*Jammers* Ooh are you in the tww now too? All the best of luck hun, hope you caught that eggy x

*ccmummy* Sounds like you do have some good symptoms but most symptoms could mean BFP or AF which is so frustrating! Fingers crossed it will turn out to be good news though x

*CPK* I haven't tried metformin but it is meant to be very good with those with PCOS. I have mild PCOS myself but my BFP came as a lovely natural surprise without any treatment. I have only heard good things about it though and how it can help lose weight at the same time so fingers crossed if they prescribe you with it it will help x

*Maia* I have just noticed your signature so went to read your journal. I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I am truly heartbroken for you both. I really hoped this would be it for you. I wont say any more at the moment as I can imagine what you are going through but you are strong, I know you can get through this and I really hope your doctor will start investigating what is going on. You know if you ever need a chat to just send me a pm x

Well I tried to catch up best I could, I better go get some lunch now. Look after yourselves ladies x


----------



## lillichloe

thank you. I have ms which at times when its bad I try to remind myself it most likley means my little bean is doing well. I dont even get blood work and my list of do's and don'ts untill the 12th I don't even get to see the doctor at that appointment. Then on the 19th I see the doctor I have no idea really what will happen at that appointment. I will be one day shy of 10 weeks so not sure if I'll be able to hear heart beat on doppler at that point. With my first I only had one scan at 20wks at that was it. I am thinking most likely that will be the same with this one. I would love it if I got a scan to see if my bean is growing on the 19th. Maybe I'll ask the DR during the appointment if its possible.
How are you doing? 28 wks not long now, over half way there!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope you are all doing well.

Kalmeida Welcome to our group. Glad to have you join us. Sorry for your losses. Sending you lots of baby dust.

AFM FS appointment went very well, and it looks like we'll be going for IVF in April. That will give me enough time to work out my work schedule so that I can be around for all the monitoring. I'm really excited and really nervous mostly about all the meds. But if it gets me a BFP I'm all for it. In the mean time I have 2 more chances to get a natural BFP, this cycle and the next. Dh would be thrilled with that as he's not a fan of doing all the IVF, but also realizes it may be our best bet for getting a BFP. So we're going to do all we can to try and make it happen.


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck buster!


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck Adrienne!! I'm so glad you have a plan in place, and hope you can get that BFP before then. But if not, it's coming soon! I can feel it! :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Hi Ladies can I join this thread? I have a.few questions
1. Im temping for the first time this cycle and I started on CD3 because I forgot to. It was 97.5 then 96.2 and todays was 98.7 yesterday I got a horrible UTI the worst one ive ever had. It was so painful in a matter of an hr. But im not understanding this at all the temping
2. I take fertilaid, and it works. Jan 11th started 3pills a day FEB 11th had ovulation stabbing pains got a Positive opk was so happy. Two weeks later Feb25th AF showed in the am. And I was CD106. So should I wait until my antibiotics are gone to continue my fertilaid? Or keep taking it? Its just a vitamin. 
3. Im praying for a BFP for march! Then id still welcome our first this year. V.s in 2013 :(


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread MrsHamstra and Lillylee. Glad you've joined us. Sorry about the BFN Lillylee but you're not out til AF shows. Hope she stays away.

MrsHamstra I can't help you much about your temps as I don't do it myself, but other ladies on this thread do and should be able to help you out. As for the Fertilade you should be able to continue taking it. Just check the warning lable on your antibiotics as long as you don't see anything there you should be ok. Hope your UTI clears up soon.


----------



## Vic20581

Im ttc too.
Been on n off ttc for 3 yrs, come off the pill last wk, had pill af, n waitin for normal af n then takin soya to hopefully get a normal,cycle so can no wen i o, n then its bdin time. I have pcos n i no it can take a long time. But hopin to fall sometime in 2012. 
v xx


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thanks. Has anyone gotten nervous about their husbands sperm count or analysis? 16 more days until my husbands count and im scared and dreading it. Then the 28th I have yet another appt with a different dr. my old one didnt take me seriously about conceiving. I have my reasons to start a family now. And I want to have fun with them. I enjoy just me and my husband but we have baby fever horrible. He more so does. Feb23rd he found out hes going to be an uncle. By the brother who doesnt want a kid. So that was really hard to take. But anyways im a nervous wreck and im not sure how to prepare for his appt. Hes 25. And has a "party" past. Drugs alcohol, you name it hes tried it. When I met him he would drink everyweekend. As for me im a homebody I stay in, never drink. I rarely hang out with anyone. I like it that way so he has calmed down a TON we drink maybe once a month for about a year now. This month I got him to cut alcohol completely for a month.


----------



## WendyJ

*lillichloe* Wow they really do things differently where you are from here. I got two scans, first at twelve weeks and the other at twenty one which is normal for here. I couldn't imagine waiting till twenty weeks for the first scan, I think I would go out my mind lol. They don't listen with a doppler here until you are sixteen weeks pregnant but I bought myself one to use at home and heard my baby from nine weeks. Was nice to have reassurance she was alright in there. I am doing really well thanks, people keep saying pregnancy must suit me cause i've not really had any problems at all. Hope I haven't spoken to soon! x

*Adrienne* Great to hear the FS appointment went well and even better news you can start IVF as early as April! I can imagine you must be feeling a mixture of nerves and excitment but if it leads to your BFP it will be so worth it x

*MrsHamstra* Welcome to the thread! You will find lots of support here. I highly recommend temping, I found it a big help tracking when I ovulated. It doesn't matter you started on CD3, some people don't track their temps when they have AF but I always did just for completeness. Are you using fertility friend as your chart? If so you should put a link up in your signature to your chart then we can all help you understand it as you go along. Your temps will go up and down a bit the first couple of weeks then when you've ovulated you will notice a good rise in your temps and fertility friend will mark your ovulation day for you. As for your vitamins there should be no problem with taking them while you take antibiotics. I was on antibiotics for a couple of weeks at the start of the year and I was allowed to continue my vitamins with no problems. Hope that UTI clears soon. Try not to worry about the sperm analysis, my hubby had to have one and we worried about it but we had no need, everything was just fine. Even if they do think he is a bit on the low side they can give you tips to try and increase it and then retest at a later time x

*Lillylee* Welcome to the thread too! There are lots of lovely ladies on here, i'm sure you'll fit right in. Congratulations on the new job! Hope your first day went well. Are you going to be using opk's or temping to help you ttc? x

*vic20581* Lovely to meet you hun! Hope your normal AF arrives soon so you can get on to properly ttc. I have PCOS too so I understand how hard it can be. It took me over a year to get my BFP with consistently trying so hopefully if you've been trying on and off your BFP will be just round the corner now your going to properly try again. Well done on the weight loss too! That's a fab achievement. Weight loss was the one thing my fertility specialist recommended to me to help with the PCOS, I lost about 10lbs and suddenly got my BFP so I do believe it can help x

Well I am off to get myself some lunch, hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Don't think i've got much planned, need to tackle my crazy ironing pile but the heavier pregnant I get the more I can't be bothered :haha: Will see if I find some motivation tomorrow. Speak to you all soon :flower: x


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## Anewbeginning

Is this the place where people who are wishing to have a bfp in 2012 and have their babies in 2013?


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Hope you all are getting ready to have a great weekend.

Welcome to the thread Vic20581 and Anewbeginnig glad you're here. This is a place for anyone who is ttc. We welcome everybody. :wave:


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin
I used to hate gettin af wen i wasnt ttc. N now that i am i cant wait to get af so i can start takin the soya n doin dates n opk etc. n its takin forever lol.
V


----------



## taurusmom05

hello all. nothing much to really report... going on 3dpo! i promise you time is just not passing for me right now!

im up rather early this AM with DS... hoping we will be back to bed for a few hours very soon. lol anyone have big weekend plans? its cleaning, cooking, entertaining all weekend here!


----------



## Jammers

Welcome to all new ttc friends. This is a wonderul supprotive thread.

Taurus,
Same here 3 days past ovulation the waiting is just so much fun. 

This might be tmi but has anyone had very sore breasts right after ovulation this is a new symptom for me this soon after the big O. It started yesterday and seems worse today.


----------



## taurusmom05

ive never had that, jammers... but it sounds really great!!! i hope this is it! what day are you testing? i didnt realize we were so close in cycles! 3dpo! yay!!


----------



## Buster1

Hey Jammers,
That has happened to me, but it comes and goes. It's happend the last three cycles that I've had, but it hasn't happend this cycle. I do hope it's a sign of good things to come for you Jammers.


----------



## Jammers

Taurus I am thinking of waiting til the 14th if I can wait that long. Hopefully good new this month for all of us.:dust:

Buster good to know I'm not alone its so weird how your body changes. Its throwing me off lol:wacko:


----------



## taurusmom05

im also trying to wait until the 14th... but idk! im notorious for testing ridiculously early! thank goodness for ic's!


----------



## Jammers

I am with ya Taurus I am notorious as well for early testing,


----------



## Buster1

I think I only tested early once, and I said never again. I hate seeing that BFN. So my rule is to test on cycle day 29. My cycles usually run 26-28 days so I feel pretty safe if af hasn't showed up by day 29 that my chances for seeing a BFN go down by quite a bit. Good Luck Ladies let's hope that this is our cycle to get that BFP!!!


----------



## Jammers

Buster sounds like a good plan I usually have a 31 day cycle, but I ovulated 3 days early this month. Heres to hopefully having our :bfp: this cycle


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck taurus and jammers and buster!! I am rooting for you guys this cycle!! I cant wait to hear your out comes!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Lilli, hope you and your little bean are doing well.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Im liking this thread alot! =) 
So I have temped every morning at the same time. However my body has been fighting a UTI & A Yeast infection :( grrr! My temps have been all over the place I look at my chart and its way high or way low. My temp has stayed 92.3 the past few mornings. I just learned how to check my cervix. If I only known back then what I know now this process wouldnt be takin very long. Ugh! So I have creamy CM is that right? 6 days until I ovulate. Im praying realy hard for this month!. And using opks everyday from CD10. Were BD every other day. If we dont conceive this month I want answers! Lol
Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Buster1

Good luck MrsHamstra with this cycle and I hope it ends in a BFP for you. Also I hope that UTI and Yeast infection clear up soon. I wish I could give you some insight on temping but I don't do it. But some other ladies on here do and maybe they can give you some opinions on what going on with it. :flower:


----------



## Jammers

So I had my 21 day progesterone bloodwork done and I did ovulate levels were 14.3 so heres to hoping for my :bfp: :dust: to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Buster1

That's great Jammers!!!! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

fantastic news, jammers! so excited for you... really hope you get that bfp!

afm, nada! 7dpo... just waiting for time to pass :) so symptoms, no nothing... suppose thats still to be expected. gonna try to test saturday at 10dpo with a friend from another thread... if nothing and no af, testing again monday! FX!


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,

Good luck!!! I am testing on Sat. as well hopefully we will have great news to report.

Buster,

Thank You and good luck to you as well.

My update is my breasts are still tende but have calmed down and I have been tired but have also been more busy than usual this week. The doc called and said I wont need any more progesterone test since they have got my cycle regulated so thats good news.


----------



## taurusmom05

thats great news, jammers. saturday is only 10dpo for me but im going to try anyway!!

cant wait for the bfp's to start pouring in :)


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how are you all doing today? Hope you are all doing well.

ASFM: My BF and I dtd this morning, so hoping to have a bfp soon!


----------



## MrsHamstra

So I wrote God a letter today. Thoughts & such. Its very personal and so I wont share a whole lot. Its about my past and my choices I made. And my today. It was two pages long. I have been out of school for 4 years now. And we used to write notes all the time and then fold em up in different ways and pass em on. I folded it football style. And held onto it. I was watchin a movie while doin all this so I got distracted. Not sure if I got on here and mentioned that my husband usually works away out of town during my O day..well it was suddenly cancled this week! I looked down at mt little football letter and each line says it like this....
As
For a baby
Well
Your
Set.
Hmmmm I couldnt believe it. I took the neatest picture of it. I wish I could upload it but I do all this on my mobile and cant upload pics. He works in mysterious ways. I dont want to 1. Get my hopes up or 2. Toot my own horn but I think hes listening.
I would like opinions
Ladies I take critisism fine. so if you have other ideas or thoughts thats ok. 
Im praying for my BFP!


----------



## lillichloe

MrsHamstra said:


> So I wrote God a letter today. Thoughts & such. Its very personal and so I wont share a whole lot. Its about my past and my choices I made. And my today. It was two pages long. I have been out of school for 4 years now. And we used to write notes all the time and then fold em up in different ways and pass em on. I folded it football style. And held onto it. I was watchin a movie while doin all this so I got distracted. Not sure if I got on here and mentioned that my husband usually works away out of town during my O day..well it was suddenly cancled this week! I looked down at mt little football letter and each line says it like this....
> As
> For a baby
> Well
> Your
> Set.
> Hmmmm I couldnt believe it. I took the neatest picture of it. I wish I could upload it but I do all this on my mobile and cant upload pics. He works in mysterious ways. I dont want to 1. Get my hopes up or 2. Toot my own horn but I think hes listening.
> I would like opinions
> Ladies I take critisism fine. so if you have other ideas or thoughts thats ok.
> Im praying for my BFP!

I totally believe in signs. that is pretty amazing. my sign was that we needed to use our savings to pay taxes and the savings was baby $. And because of our luck I knew that once that cushion was gone we'd get pregnant. As I was draining the account I said to my husband you know that since our money is gone we will get pregnant this month. and we did.
Totally different sign but still


----------



## MrsHamstra

lillichloe said:


> MrsHamstra said:
> 
> 
> So I wrote God a letter today. Thoughts & such. Its very personal and so I wont share a whole lot. Its about my past and my choices I made. And my today. It was two pages long. I have been out of school for 4 years now. And we used to write notes all the time and then fold em up in different ways and pass em on. I folded it football style. And held onto it. I was watchin a movie while doin all this so I got distracted. Not sure if I got on here and mentioned that my husband usually works away out of town during my O day..well it was suddenly cancled this week! I looked down at mt little football letter and each line says it like this....
> As
> For a baby
> Well
> Your
> Set.
> Hmmmm I couldnt believe it. I took the neatest picture of it. I wish I could upload it but I do all this on my mobile and cant upload pics. He works in mysterious ways. I dont want to 1. Get my hopes up or 2. Toot my own horn but I think hes listening.
> I would like opinions
> Ladies I take critisism fine. so if you have other ideas or thoughts thats ok.
> Im praying for my BFP!
> 
> I totally believe in signs. that is pretty amazing. my sign was that we needed to use our savings to pay taxes and the savings was baby $. And because of our luck I knew that once that cushion was gone we'd get pregnant. As I was draining the account I said to my husband you know that since our money is gone we will get pregnant this month. and we did.
> Totally different sign but stillClick to expand...


Funny tho how it all will work out in the end..thats well I wouldnt say funny but expected. My husband talks to his co workers about us trying and one of the guys and his wife tried for 2 years the same month they decided to stop trying they went and ordered a custom harley davidson took out a loan for 32 thousand a week later she found out she was pregnant. Went back to the dealer and cancled the order 
and the loan. 
Were doing the sperm meets egg pla. This cycle hopefully it works =)


----------



## Buster1

MrsHamstra I believe in signs. Nothing wrong with having a little faith. I hope this means that your BFP will happen sooner rather than later.

Taurus good luck on Saturday. Try not to be too upset if it's BFN because at 10dpo it's still early and you're not out until af shows.

Shey keep up with that bding and I hope you get that BFP this cycle

Hope all you other ladies are doing well and getting ready for the weekend.

AFM getting ready to go back to work for the first time since my knee surgery on Friday. In the middle of my tww, and nothing new to report on that end of things. Looks like it's a go for IVF in April if I don't get preggo this cycle or the next. So I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it happen, so I can avoid the whole IVF thing. But if it doesn't at least I have the ability to use IVF in my baby quest. Well, that's all for now. I might not be on as much since I'll be working. But will be checking in when I can. Take Care.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Buster1 said:


> MrsHamstra I believe in signs. Nothing wrong with having a little faith. I hope this means that your BFP will happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> Taurus good luck on Saturday. Try not to be too upset if it's BFN because at 10dpo it's still early and you're not out until af shows.
> 
> Shey keep up with that bding and I hope you get that BFP this cycle
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing well and getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> AFM getting ready to go back to work for the first time since my knee surgery on Friday. In the middle of my tww, and nothing new to report on that end of things. Looks like it's a go for IVF in April if I don't get preggo this cycle or the next. So I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it happen, so I can avoid the whole IVF thing. But if it doesn't at least I have the ability to use IVF in my baby quest. Well, that's all for now. I might not be on as much since I'll be working. But will be checking in when I can. Take Care.


Good luck. Take it easy at work. Knee surgery is some serious stuff. 
Im hoping you get your BFP hunny. Before IVF. Do you do yoga at all? Im tryin to get into it. Just gotta go buy me a DVD so I can do it at home. It may relax you. And not constantly think about baby!


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies!

I have great news! I got all my blood work back from the doctors, all my hormones and came back NORMAL! yay!! And we got my husbands sperm count tested and that was normal as well, soooo happy about that! So our next step is this, I go back when i start my cycle to have an ultra sound and be put on clomid. I am wondering what type questions I should ask about clomid, Im kinda anxious about but excited at the same thing. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jammers

Morgan,

That is great news!!! I am on clomid as well my 3rd cycle. You might want to make sure whats days you take it because they very from doc to doc. I take mine on days 3 through 7 and it has made me ovulate regularly after the first month. I did not ovulate on my first cycle. Be familar with side efects as well I was so moody for a few days and got headaches on occasion. Good luck girl Hopefully you get your BFP soon


----------



## Buster1

Great news Morgan. I have a feeling it won't be long til we see your BFP.

MrsHamstra I don't do yoga, but I might have to give it a try. Anything to get my mind off the ttc thing for a little while has to be good for you.

To all you other lovely BNB ladies out there I hope you are getting ready to have a great weekend and working on getting those BFPs.


----------



## taurusmom05

Morgan, what great news! so happy for you... you must feel so much more at ease :) Your bfp will come in no time now!! baby dust to you!

buster- hope things are going well with you! 

afm, 10dpo, will be testing in the a.m. (its after midnight here). started having cramps at 8DPO all day, all day yesterday, and still right now! feels like af is imminent but i usually only have cramps the day before... i O'ed on CD 21... usually have a 31 day cycle... eek!! im so nervous im going to start spotting in the am, as i usually do the day before! FX she stays away!


----------



## Buster1

Taurus here's to hoping that the witch stays away...far away. Good luck!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

BFN at 10dpo this a.m.

for 3 days ive had cramping.... which usually only happens 1 day before af... which isnt due until tomorrow... no spotting yet, which i usually have the day before af.

the cramping has moved so far down. it felt like it was in my tailbone last night... and it literally feels low like that right now...? achey pressure way down low... instead of in my abdomen, its IN my bajingo (what i call my vagina, btw) and in my tailbone.

body tell me something already! either let af show up or give me a dang bfp! stat! pronto! This is the first month out of 6 ttc cycles on bnb thats ive actually felt like i had symptoms... but maybe its been 6 cycles so its finally started to get in my head?! idk!

hope everyone is doing well! will be testing again Monday... which would make af one day late at 12DPO!


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,

I had that pain when I was preggo with my daughter so heres to a BFP soon.
Tested today as well I am 10 days past Ovulation as well BFN but am having sore ta tas and some cramping that comes and goes so hopefully it was too soon for me as well Heres to having BFPs instead of the evil witch for us


----------



## MrsHamstra

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have great news! I got all my blood work back from the doctors, all my hormones and came back NORMAL! yay!! And we got my husbands sperm count tested and that was normal as well, soooo happy about that! So our next step is this, I go back when i start my cycle to have an ultra sound and be put on clomid. I am wondering what type questions I should ask about clomid, Im kinda anxious about but excited at the same thing. Does anyone have any ideas?

Take a prenatal and get preseed. Clomid makes you very dry. Well everyones bodies are different. It also thins your uterine lining which causes miscarriage. Preseed will help the cervical mucus dryness. Good luck darlin.


----------



## Buster1

Sorry about the BFNs ladies, but remember it's still early and you're not out until that stupid witch shows her face.

Bajingo LOL, did you get that from Scrubs Taurus? LOL


----------



## taurusmom05

Buster, yes I did!!!!! I used to love that show!!! Hahaha
Well, I'm 11dpo and af did NOT show today!


----------



## taurusmom05

I had my mirena taken out 6 mos ago and I haven't had a cycle longer than 31 days! They have been 31 days each time...! Tomorrow is cd 32! Crazy! Hope she stays away!


----------



## Buster1

I love Scrubs. I still watch it on Comedy Central. I hope that witch stays away sending loads of baby dust. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks buster, how are things going for you??


----------



## Buster1

Ok, just got back from my first work trip and it wasn't easy. I think it was too soon as my knee wasn't ready for all that walking. I'm at the end of the tww as af is due between the 14th and 16th. So just waiting for her to make an appearence. But I wouldn't mind if she skipped me this month and the next 8 after. LOL Are you going to test with FMU tomorrow?


----------



## taurusmom05

Buster- I can only imagine how your knee feels! Ouch! Maybe it was good for it????? Maybe you should ask your doc?

You are so calm and non obsessive during your tww! What will power you have! Lol this is the first cycle I've felt just utterly batty!

I hope she stays away a good solid 8/9 mos for you!!!!! FX!
I probably will test again with fmu... I'm testing everyday until something happens! Lol


----------



## Buster1

Oh I obsess, sometimes to the point where I drive myself crazy. LOL The only thing I do have will power with is early testing. That's the one thing I don't do. I hate seeing that BFN. So I won't test until at least cd29 since my cycles run between 26-28 days. But other than that the tww makes me just as crazy as everyone else. I hope that you get some good new with your tests today.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## lillichloe

good luck taurus and buster! I hope you both see two beautiful lines soon!!

AFM- I have my blood work and medical history appt today. Its only with my doctors nurse I dont see my doc till next monday. Im a bit nervous drawing blood will be difficult my morning sickness has been pretty bad the last few days and I feel dehydrated. I just need to relax. how I hate going to the docotor's........I guess I had better get over it huh?


----------



## Buster1

Sorry about the ms Lilli. I hope the blood draw is quick and painless. Try to get some liquids in you we can't have you and your little bean getting dehydrated.


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,
Hopefully the mean old witch continues to stay away and you get your BFP real soon. Are you still cramping? I keep having sharp pains feels almost where my cervix is. Not sure if its a good sign or a sign af is going to rear her witchy head. AF is due tomorrow so I am going to wait till wednesday to test if af does not come. My husband wants me to wait till friday so he doe not have to buy any more tests,but not sure I can wait that long.

Buster,

Hopefully your knee gets feeling better real soon. Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,
Hopefully the mean old witch continues to stay away and you get your BFP real soon. Are you still cramping? I keep having sharp pains feels almost where my cervix is. Not sure if its a good sign or a sign af is going to rear her witchy head. AF is due tomorrow so I am going to wait till wednesday to test if af does not come. My husband wants me to wait till friday so he doe not have to buy any more tests,but not sure I can wait that long.

Buster,

Hopefully your knee gets feeling better real soon. Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,
Hopefully the mean old witch continues to stay away and you get your BFP real soon. Are you still cramping? I keep having sharp pains feels almost where my cervix is. Not sure if its a good sign or a sign af is going to rear her witchy head. AF is due tomorrow so I am going to wait till wednesday to test if af does not come. My husband wants me to wait till friday so he doe not have to buy any more tests,but not sure I can wait that long.

Buster,

Hopefully your knee gets feeling better real soon. Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks jammers! af has STILL not shown... now 2 days late. omg omg. haha like i said i have not been late since i had mirena removed! im 12dpo and yes, still feeling dull achey cramps. everytime i go to the restroom i expect to see her and nothing! i have noticed a bit of sticky cm that started today. didnt have to check for it... it just came out on the tissue. idk if this means af is imminent for bfp? either way, id love an answer and SOON. i hate being in limbo. if she still hasnt shown, im gonna take an frer wednesday with FMU. we shall see!

you sound like you are having good symptoms too. oh i seriously hope she stays away for you!!! we need a nice round of bfps on here! 

baby dust for ALL!!! lol


----------



## MrsHamstra

Jammers said:


> Taurus,
> Hopefully the mean old witch continues to stay away and you get your BFP real soon. Are you still cramping? I keep having sharp pains feels almost where my cervix is. Not sure if its a good sign or a sign af is going to rear her witchy head. AF is due tomorrow so I am going to wait till wednesday to test if af does not come. My husband wants me to wait till friday so he doe not have to buy any more tests,but not sure I can wait that long.
> 
> Buster,
> 
> Hopefully your knee gets feeling better real soon. Are you having any symptoms yet?


Ha ha my husband is the same way. he dislikes it when I buy tests every month. Lol he rolls his eyes. He used to hate it but deep down he always hopes for a BFP. So he doesnt mind. But the cost of tests are a bit much. It costs more to find out if your pregnant and conceive than it is to have a baby. Lol just kiddin. Sometimes it feels like that.


----------



## Buster1

The witch has landed. She got me late this morning. Oh well onto yet another cycle. I hope you ladies have better luck than I did this time. Good Luck ladies!!!


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,
I am due today and the witch has not shown up yet but am having dull crampiness as well. I'm with ya this waiting period sucks.:headspin:


Buster,

Stupid witch hopefully you will have your BFP this cycle :dust:

Mrs Hamstra,

My hubbys the same he hates spending the money,but is hoping for a BFP


----------



## taurusmom05

Af got me today around 1pm... Good news is I now know i have a 12 day LP... and surprisingly, I'm not super sad like I thought I would be. I'm feeling confident about this cycle!

Jammers- hope she stays away!

Buster- so sorry she swooped I'm and got you :( I'm on cd1 with you, tho!!!


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Jammers you still have a chance. I hope that evil witch stays away from you.

Taurus sorry that the witch got you, but now we're cycle buddies. Let's make it happen this cycle. Bring on that BFP.


----------



## Jammers

Hello all,

Got up this morning and took my last test :bfp:. I am excited but cautiously optimistic since my last two ended in miscarriages.

Taurus,

Stupid witch!!!! That is great you know your lutenal phase now hopefully you will get your :bfp: next month :dust:


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Jammers H&H 9 months !

Taurus and buster, :hugs: I'm sure your bfps are in the near future


----------



## Jammers

Lillichloe,

Thank you for the well wishes. I am really hoping for a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Jammers, have a healthy and happy 9 months. Sending you loads of sticky dust.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Congrats	Jammers! Woo hoo.
Better luck this cycle for the girls that was visited by the witch :(


----------



## Buster1

Thanks MrsHamstra, hope your tww ends in a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Ok ladies I'm worried. And I need all the advice or help I can get. My DH is making his drop april3rd for his semen analysis. But he leaves march 28th to drive to colorado for a guys weeend to constantly drink. Smoke cigs. And smoke pot I guess its leagal there? And he isn't willing to not do those things for this important day. Heck I've only waited 3 months for this appt. Will all that bad stuff effect his sperm for the day of the appt. I've been distant from him. I can't even explain how upset and dissapointed I am in him. This means everything to me. What would you do if this was you? Help asap!!!


----------



## Shey

It can give him a low sperm count. I read it in one of my mom's medical books that smoking and drinking can decrease sperm. But idk how true that is.


----------



## Buster1

I've heard the samething that Shey did. I wish I had some good advice for you. Maybe tell him that all those things he wants to do are really going to cause him to have a negative test out come.

I tell ya dealing wiith men while ttc is not an easy task. I wish you lots of luck. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

The paperwork that they gave us on the info of a sperm analaysis. It said they can not determine infertility on a man by one analaysis. They have to do 3 to determine a problem if their is one. I just wish he wouldnt. Its like it doesn't matter. We have come so close to getting answers. And then this. I feel like hes not as dedicated anymore. Super sad. He says he wants to be a dad but then I fight with him takin a vitamin daily and trying to get him to not wear boxers. I put more effort into this and I'm tired


----------



## Buster1

I think that's just how it is with men. I go through the samething with my dh. I'm the one who does all the research, makes the appointments, and tells him what supplements to take. Like I said earlier ttc is hardest on the women. I understand your sadeness because I've been there. Hopefully he'll come around sooner rather than later. Stay strong and I'm sure you'll be getting that BFP.


----------



## Vic20581

Hi all
I thought my hubbi was the only one thats laxy about ttc. 
I do all the research, make apts, see doctors, have bloods n scans, take herbal remedies for everything possible to help us. All i do is ask him to dtd lol, n sometimes he cant be bothered to do that. Hes stil drinkin n smokin, n wont give up. But wen we talk about kids hes all excited n up for it. Strange guys are x


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies!! TTC my 2nd with my DH!! I have a 4 year old and he has a 11 year old!!! Now we want one together.. just finished my 50mg CD 5-9 & Waiting to OV... GL ladies on your BFP!!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread Beautifullei2. :wave: Hope the clomid works for you this cycle. Good luck and keep us in the loop on how you're doing.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Same here.. makes me mad. I need anti depressants. I'm really really upset.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Buster 1 I will most def. Let Yall know :) GL to you too!!


----------



## Buster1

MrsHamstra said:


> Same here.. makes me mad. I need anti depressants. I'm really really upset.

Oh Mrs Hamstra I wish there was something that I could say that would make you feel better. :nope: The only advice I can give you is that this ttc thing is marathon not a sprint. It takes a lot out of you physically and emotionally. But if you hang in there everything that you are going through right now will all be worth it when you get your baby. This is what I have to keep telling myself to keep me going.

I getting ready to do IVF in April and with my work and all the shots it can all become a little much at times. Then add in the part that it may not work and I will have to do it all over again is enough to make me go mad. Hang in there and when you need to vent just come onto BNB. This site is a total lifesaver for me. :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,
Went to my dr appointment and everythiing looked good so far. How are you all doing.
Hang in there mrs hamstra it took me and dh two years this time patience is the hardest word when ttc but you'll get you bfp


----------



## Buster1

That's great Jammers. Glad things are going well. Keep us in the loop during this exciting time.


----------



## Shey

Congrats Jammers!
Welcome Beautifullei2! hope you get a BFP

How are you lovely ladies doing?

ASFM: Still hanging in there. I am testing next week when i have money to buy some tests


----------



## lillichloe

Mrshamstra- my husband drinks plenty of beer and won't take vitamins or do any more than BD when I wanted to. It worked out and he only works from one side. Try not to worry till the SA comes back. His counts may be good still. 
Buster- so exciting that you IVF is coming up you'll be in my prayers. 
Jammers- so glad your appt went well!
AFM- got a scan at my first doctors appt on Monday. Got to see my little beans heart beat! So amazing. Bean measured exactly right! Doc said things look perfect!


----------



## Shey

Congrats lillichloe! Glad your appt went well! What do you want to have?


----------



## lillichloe

Mostly just a healthy baby. We have a daughter so a son would be nice but either way I am just going to be thrilled all my siblings have girls so of it is a boy he'd be very outnumbered.


----------



## Shey

Aww lillichloe well best of luck to you. My sister has 2 girls and I have a boy. So for me i'd want a healthy baby girl.


----------



## Jammers

Buster great news hopefully the IVF is successful and you get your BFP sending tons of :dust: to you.

Lillichole: Great to hear all is going well. I loved hearing the heartbeat for the first time with my daughter.

My appointment is on the 12th keeping my fingers crossed. Been having some mild cramping but no bleeding. I know this is normal,but still worries me since my last two ended in mc


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies! been a little bit... its been an uneventful few days for me. lol

jammers- congrats again! glad everything was lookin good! wahoo!! :)

buster- so excited for you for April! Its gonna be one lucky month for you!!! I'll have you in my thoughts!!

hamstra- I wish I had some super amazing awesome advice for you! It seems like this is a manly trait! My DH can be the same way at times. It takes months to make sperm... i personally doubt that his actions a couple of days before the test will really affect much of anything! thats just my opinion though! good luck :)

lilliechloe- so wonderful! Glad you had a great scan! they are the best!!!

AFM, pretty laid back week! i spent it taking my son to the different parks in the area, having a picnic, a trip to the childrens museum, just overall family time. I am feeling so ZEN and so excited about this cycle! :) Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Buster1

Zen is good Taurus and I believe being that way will be nothing but good for you this cycle.

Jammers and Lillie glad your little beans are doing so well.

MrsHamstra I hope things are getting better for you.

Shey have my finggers crossed that you'll be seeing a BFP in a few days. Good luck.

Hope all the other ladies here are doing well.

AFM my IVF meds came in the mail today. It was a big box. But I must say I'm getting a little excited to start the whole process. It's a lot of stuff to deal with but if it ends in BFP it will all be worth it.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thank you all a ton!! Im turning my spirits up. Not going to get anywhere feeling like this. I will make the most of every day. Hugs!! To you ladies


----------



## Buster1

Glad you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Well Af hasnt shown for me. Again this sucks. All BFN's sooo I get to see my obgyn this wed. Getting lots of tests done. I knew it wouldnt sho this month its too good to be true to have AF months in a row.


----------



## Swepakepa3

hello ladies!! hope its not to late to join in..... I have been TTC for 3 years... married 3 years and together with my DH for 12 years.... Unexplained infertility, no problems on either side..... tried 3 IUI's with clomid only, no results, now we are on to IUI with injectables.


This is our first cycle... Had a ultrasound saturday that showed 2 folices but on the follow up today there was only 1, 15cm, now just waiting on a return phone call from a nurse to see what the plan is for tomorrow.

Looks like lots of :bfp: around here!! thats always motivating!!

good luck to everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread. Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle. I start stimming for IVF next month so you won't be the only one in the injection train. LOL Sending you buckets of baby dust and look forward to hearing how things are going with you.


----------



## Shey

I tested on the 25th and had a faintline, gonna retest soon


----------



## Swepakepa3

thanks!! still plugging alone... ultrasound again tomorrow


----------



## Buster1

Exciting Shey this could be the start of your BFP.


----------



## taurusmom05

yea Shey!! exciting!!! did you test again today?! i need an update! lol

afm, i woke up to a positive OPK! :) had a very negative one yesterday around 4pm... and at 7am this morning a very positive one! so TMI but had to wake DH up for some BDing! lol we had not DTD for 2 days... so hopefully we saved up some good ones :)

hows everyone else today?


----------



## lillichloe

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## Jammers

Taurus great news sorry still stalking to see how you ladies are doing


----------



## MrsHamstra

Hi ALL. 
So I schedualed a second infertility appt with a new dr. in Jan of 2012 they were so booked my appt was april 12th. I called and begged them to see me sooner so today was the day. Meeting a new dr. is scary.i had so many emotions rolling in one body praying she helps my DH & I conceive. So my appt was @ 11. Their computers messed up and didnt tell the dr. I was in. 11:23 and im called back there. 11:30 I meet with her 11:35 shes out the flippen door because a patient is in labor! I mean I understand and all but 5 mins really? I have questions and concerns and what should I do type worries. I was amazed at how careless she was to not even let the nurse fill me.in on details. Here I am a mess with everything. She prescribed me provera and im back on clomid, and she is having me get an LH & SSH (not sure what that is & Estrodial (dont know what that is) HSG to make sure my tubes are clear. And we are getting an IUI done if my husbands busy schedual works in our favor. He works away most weeks random too. His co. send him down south 2 hrs away for work mon-thurs nights. So our plan is this if he is home when my opk goes off we will do IUI if hes away ill drive my happy little booty down there every other night to DTD and drive back cause I gotta work in the am. Lol. Im ok that she.rushed me but then at the end of the appt the secretary goes (sweet as can be) you have a copay of $25 how will you be paying for that? The look on my face.must of slapped her lol. I said out of all fairness I waited 3 months to meet with this dr. and seen her for 5 mins and still have to pay for a copay when I didnt get what I came here for. Like blood work done, tested for pcos!?! Nothing? She said she was so sorry. And I said its ok you have no idea how long I anticipated this appt. I took a whole day off work. Not only am I.paying for no answers to whats.wrong but I lokst out on a $100 today from not.going to work. I later then called the office 2 hrs laster once hubby gor home.from down south and talked it over with him and qyestions just kept coming up. 30min phone convo with a.nurse helped. So that was nice. Gah I hope this is all so worth it in the end.


----------



## MrsHamstra

^Sorry soo long^
I hads lots to say.


----------



## taurusmom05

hey lilliechloe! how are you doing?

jammers- im glad youre still around! u should stay! :)

im really excited about this tww! im feeling really good about it!


----------



## taurusmom05

mrshamstra- wow! i can only imagine your frustration...! I would have seriously been ticked! Im so glad you did get some things started... and I am really happy to hear you talked to the nurse for a good amount of time. She mustve been very understanding! what a day for you! im sorry it didnt go the way you planned... but its really great you are heading in the right direction at least! when do you go back?


----------



## MrsHamstra

I go back on CD3 when ever that starts. She put me on provera to jump start my cycle. Im very hopeful that her plan will work.


----------



## Swepakepa3

that stinks MRS...but seems like things are underway!! good luck


----------



## Shey

I got my :bfp: on the 25th


----------



## Joralyn

This is a HUGE maybe, since this is the absolute earliest day I can test, but there is a very very very faint possible :bfp: I haven't done this in over 9 years, so I need some extra eyes! Anyone???

P.S. - yes, I have the patience of a gnat. :happydance:

hopefully you can see the picture now
 



Attached Files:







possible.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Swepakepa3

Picture does not work


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats shey, joralyn!!

btw that pic is a TOTAL bfp!!!!!!!! yaaaay!!


----------



## Buster1

Woo Hoo Shey :happydance: Congrats on your BFP. Have a healthy and happy 9 months.

Joralyn I see a line. I think that's a BFP for you too. Congrats to you too. :bunny:

This thread is hot. Let's keep those BFPs coming.


----------



## taurusmom05

i agree buster! when are you testing?? i still have all the way to April 12 to test! ill probably start early like usual. hehe


----------



## Buster1

No testing for me this month. We didn't even try. Just decided to wait for IVF, so on the plus side I have no pressure, but on the down side I have to wait on af before I can start my stimming meds. I'm just ready to get started. AF should show between April 7 and 10th so not much longer.

April 12th seems like a long time away but when you think about it, it's not too bad. Try not to test too early ok. LOL


----------



## taurusmom05

LOL I will do my best, Buster!!! Really! I am weak when it comes to POAS! lol
I am so excited for your IVF!! waahoooo!!! I have a great feeling about it!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

joralyn said:


> this is a huge maybe, since this is the absolute earliest day i can test, but there is a very very very faint possible :bfp: I haven't done this in over 9 years, so i need some extra eyes! Anyone???
> 
> P.s. - yes, i have the patience of a gnat. :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully you can see the picture now

that is a def pos. That line is clear as day. Congrats
h&h 9months!


----------



## Jammers

Joralyn,

Definatley a BFP Thats what my first one looked like and it was the same test!!!

Buster, getting closer to IVF so excited for you!!!

Taurus, hopefully this is your month!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, Jammers... me too! I am eagerly awaiting testing day :) We had awesome timing this go around so I feel like its out of our hands now... as we did everything we could do. Would be nice to have a 2012 Christmas baby! What a great gift that would be!

anyway, to the BFPs... how did you tell your SO's? Your family?


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies how r u have not been on this in a very long time. hows u buster?? thats the only person i remember on this page :( haha everyone else that was on this is pregnant i think! except me haha!! so how is everyone?? im becoming impatient after trying for a year and a half and to make things worse i havnt really lost any weight that i shud lose :( xx


----------



## Joralyn

:bfp: Well, it's definitely positive - digital test confirmed it. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats to the new bfps!!


----------



## Buster1

Hey babygirl welcome back. I'm dong ok, getting ready to start the IVF process in a week or so. I'm sorry your feeling so frustrated, I've been there too. You just have to keep in pushing through it. It may take you a little longer but you'll get your BFP in the end. Hang in there.


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,
My husband smokes and said he would quit when I got pregnant I took The garbage can in with the test in the bottom and said I need your smokes lol suprisingly he did quit:)
As for my family I am waiting till I get my first ultrasound pic


----------



## MrsHamstra

Ladies so its 6:40am my time my husband has a semen analysis today at 8am. Im dropping it off at 7:30 omg.im.freaking out. Volume? How much? Ok he substained from masturbating & sex for 4 days. Well he delivered a fricken tbl spoon no LIE.
What does that mean?
Havent dropped it off yet but what if the nurse looks at me like thats it? And he has to do it again? Ill be horrified. Due to the fact he gets sent away for work. He drove 2 hrs home last night to do this and drivi.g back this morning. Hes risking his job. His company pays for a hotel which he wasnt in last night. 
Semen analysis questions?
Has your husband had one?
How much would you say was delivered?
How fast did.it liquify? (cause his in 10mins is like water)
Im so worried.
:(


----------



## lillichloe

They say average is 2-10 ml - a tablespoon sounds like the high end of normal. My hubby has never had an SA but is not a big producer. Never seen a tablespoon of stuff come out lol. I think it's more about how many and the quality of swimmers in it. Don't worry !


----------



## taurusmom05

yes my dr. told me 1 teaspoon is the average amount. My hubby is not a big producer either... and regardless, the vast majority of the stuff is semen, not sperm... and even still there are typically millions of the things in there! :) It wont affect how concentrated it is or anything. Dont worry! The amount won't matter. 

btw, love how dedicated he was to getting this done!! Thats wonderful!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats Joralyn!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9!!!


----------



## Buster1

Try not to worry about the amount. My husband was like there's not much in the cup but when his results came back she said that the amount that was there was normal. And that was about a tablespoon. Hope these responses have put your mind at ease some what.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thats what the dr. said he kinda laughed at me and smiled and said we get sometimes alot and be no swimmers in there and turn around to examine a few drops and be millions. He said dont worry there are probably millions in there. That made me feel alot better. Results by friday.
You girls helped me out a lot too. This girl was freakin. Just hoping his little boys and girls are healthy. 
as for his dedication I am very proud of him. He spent alot driving to and from just for me. But his curiosity is killing him too he says. If and when we have our IUI done he wants to be there for that too. This is truly the first time in a long time that hes more involved.


----------



## MrsHamstra

CD1 on Easter. CD3 blood work then when im not spotting and completely done with AF getting an HCG test! 
Clomid CD5-9 here we go. Wish my husband & I luck 
yay!
Happy Easter
Ladies God Is Good!


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> CD1 on Easter. CD3 blood work then when im not spotting and completely done with AF getting an HCG test!
> Clomid CD5-9 here we go. Wish my husband & I luck
> yay!
> Happy Easter
> Ladies God Is Good!

Good luck girl Clomid worked well for me giving you loads of:dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: got me tonight.... Good luck everyone else!! :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Af got me yesterday. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test this cycle! I am moving on to cycle #8 :)


----------



## Buster1

Sorry the witch got you Taurus and Swepakepa. I hope this cycle is it for you guys.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, Buster. How are you doing??


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,

Just had my doc appointment today, doc saw the baby and a heartbeat good sign,but I have to go back in two weeks to get a measurement. Doc said it was fuzzy and she couldnt get a good measurement.


----------



## Buster1

Yay for heartbeat Jammers. Sounds like everything is going well with you. Keep us updated on how you and your little bean are getting along.


----------



## lillichloe

:hugs: Taurus you'll get your BFP soon!!


----------



## lillichloe

Jammers yay for a heart beat!!! <3


----------



## Jammers

Thank you ladies I will definatley keep you posted:)


----------



## taurusmom05

Jammers- so glad you had a nice scan! :) Thats wonderful!!!

lillie- thanks! I am trying to remain hopeful! Hopefully this is lucky cycle #8!

buster- how is your IVF cycle going???


----------



## MrsHamstra

Aww jammers that must have been a heart warming experience to hear it. 
so i havent been on in a while. refresher hubby had a SA and i was so worried about the umm amount he depositied....well his results were great they are fast, moving forward and shaped healthy.....downside is his count is 6Mil. i was heart broke. still upset cause his ass today on our way to go off roadibg bought cigar and lit up i freaked out on him and was like really 6Million babies and your going to smoke that? i was pissed so he got mad and threw it out the window. i told him he obviously isnt trying very hard. i ordered him countboost and fertilaid for men. my dr told us that we wont be able to conceive on our own and he lights up? god i wanted to smack him. the pills should arrive tomorrow. wish me luck


----------



## Buster1

IVF cycle is going well. I have egg retrieval tomorrow morning and transfer on Thursday, then on April 30th will be my pregnancy test. Kind of nervous and excited all at the sametime.

MrsHamstra sorry the count wasn't higher but try not to be too worried yet. They say the counts can very so it's always good to have a second test done to compare results. But I do understand your frustration with the smoking a lot of times with this ttc thing the men don't understand that it's the little things that can make a difference. Try and be patient and I'm sure he'll come around.

Lillie hope things are going well with you and your bean.

Taurus hope you get success with this cycle

Shey and Jammers hope you and your beans are doing well.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Buster i hope your ivf goes well and you get your BFP. i will most def be praying for you. fingers crossed


----------



## Buster1

MrsHamstra said:


> Buster i hope your ivf goes well and you get your BFP. i will most def be praying for you. fingers crossed

Thanks hun, I need all the prayers I can get. I'll keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## Trying 4 No 2

Hello girls can I join you? I have been TTC No 2 for 10 months now, I have a 5 year old daughter. My cycles were all over the place and wasnt having much luck with cheapie ovulation test sticks (never got a dark line) so I got a digital one last month, got my smiley face thought I had done everything right this month, got all sorts of "symptoms" sore bbs, tired, going to the loo a lot but alas the witch arrived today, so I guess it starts again this month!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Oh you wont have too. i know the date to get.on here to stalk!!! april 30th? just double checking


----------



## Buster1

Retrieval went well we got 6 eggs. Now I have to wait to hear how they're doing tomorrow and do the transfer on Thursday. I'm keeping everything crossed for that BFP.

Welcome Trying good luck to you this cycle.


----------



## lillichloe

Yay Buster! Good luck :)

I'm doing well, got to hear the baby's heart beat with just a Doppler today. :) 150 BPM 
And we scheduled our big ultrasound apt for may 30th. Can't wait to find out if baby is a he or she.


----------



## MrsHamstra

So i had my HSG Test today. uncomfortable to say the least. tubes filled with fluid immediately. but i have a concern my left tube went down and my right tube went up. So my question is to those who have a HSG test to know if thats normal? It was a very interesting sight to see my uterus and my tubes. they are soo tiny. dr. Said hes further studying them then faxing resilts to my obgyn. hubby is on fertilaid and countboost. so excited this year is going to be great.


----------



## Jammers

Buster,

Thats is awesome I am so excited for you :happydance:

Lilli,

I am glad everything is great for you!!!

I have my next ultrasound next week I hope everything goes well. Baby was to high to get a good enough pic to measure, so with my last two ending badly I am really hoping for a good ultrasound next week.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.

Lilli I can't believe that you're alreaday in second tri. Time is flying, and don't worry May 30th will be here before you know it and I can't wait for you to tell us if it's he or she.

Jammers Good luck with your scan next week. Silly baby hopefully your bean will coperate this time so that you can get a good look at he/she.

Mrshamstra Sounds like things went well with the HSG. If you had fluid in the tubes that means that they are clear and that's great news. I think it's going to be a good year for you.

Taurus and Trying hope you ladies are doing well and sending you both baby dust for this cycle.

AFM hear from the FS today and out of my 6 eggs 4 were mature and all of them fertilized. So we are going to put 2 back in on Thursday and freeze the other 2. Getting nervous and excited all at the sametime.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Ha ha whoops i meant HSG not HCG.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thanks for the correction. i really didnt remember the test name ha ha i guess thats what happens when u wait for 2 months for an appt and then get 5mins with the dr. cause someone is in labor :(
I had three other tests done but have no clue what they are.


----------



## Buster1

No worries hun, we know what you meant. With all this ttc stuff we're lucky we get our own names right. LOL


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thats so funny. cause yesterday i looked like an idiot i shouted outloud thinking to myself omg crap i didnt pay my taxes 80 bucks due april 16th. but i can tell you what day i started my peruod 4 months ago what days to BD what day i had blood work done but didnt remember to pay the state. geesh.
idk what to do i dont even know where or how to send my money in.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Soo today i checked my cervix and its high!!! I cant feel it well barley enough to feel the bottom of it i guess. soo IM ovulating and its soft!! So happy and having high hopes for this month. and im using preseed cause the clomid makes me dry. How is everyone doing??


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra: That is good news hopefully this is your month clomid did the same for me, but it does work I conceived my four year old as well as this baby on clomid.

AFM:Just an update I had my follow up ultrasound today and was terrified. I couldnt open my eyes and then I heard the doctor say heres the heartbeat and then I looked to see a perfect 10 week 2 day fetus. Doc says everything looks great and I will find out what this little bean is on June 21.:dust: to all you amazing ladies!!!


----------



## Buster1

Very cool Jammers. I can't believe you're almost in 2nd tri. Time is just flying by and your gender scan will be here before you know it.


----------



## Jammers

Buster, 

How are things going for you? You have been in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Jammers said:


> Buster,
> 
> How are things going for you? You have been in my thoughts:hugs:

Thanks hun. Things are going well. Just waiting, test day is Monday. Dh would like me to test at home over the weekend, but you know me I'm no early tester. I can't stand to see BFNs and even with that I would still have doubts if it were accurate which would make me even more crazy. The blood test would leave little room for error. So he's just going to have to wait. LOL


----------



## MrsHamstra

Buster I hope its a BFP. and you not testing early is one way to keep sane and not drive yourself crazy. Me i wish i had that self control but i am happy to say i will NOT be testing at all not until im a day late. Good Luck Lots abd lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Buster1

Good for you Mrshamstra. We need to do everything we can to keep sane during this ttc thing. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jammers

Buster, I am praying this is your month do you have any symptoms? 

Mrs. hamstra When do you get to test?

Bunches of :dust::dust::dust: to both of you!!!


----------



## Buster1

Jammers said:


> Buster, I am praying this is your month do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Mrs. hamstra When do you get to test?
> 
> Buches of :dust::dust::dust: to both of you!!!

I not to sure if I do or not. Since I'm doing the progestrone shots I don't know if some of the symptoms that I'm feeling are from the progestrone or if it's early pregnancy symptoms, or if it's just my mind making me think I have symptoms. It's so frustrating at times, but I'll know for sure on Monday, so roll on Monday. LOL


----------



## MrsHamstra

I will be Testing May7th... that is if AF stays away. Not gonna think about it which is very tough for me cause i have baby fever sooo bad.


----------



## Jammers

Buster,

The good thing is Monday is only a few days, the bad thing is those few days always seem to take forever keep busy and I am crossing my fingers and toes for ya :D

Mrs hamstra, 

Hopefully this is you month as well hang in there I got pg with my four year old on clomid my first cycle and this one took a few extra rounds, but it will happen :hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

buster- i have my fx so hard for you!!! :) cant wait to see your update for monday!

mrshamstra- fx for you this cycle, as well!may 7th doesnt seem all that far away to me!

afm, af is due may 11th, so I suppose I will be testing around that time... I dont have will power like you guys... I will be testing early. lol got my positive OPK on CD 17... BD'd on CD15, 17, and 19 (today) hopefully that was enough! I wanted to BD on CD18 but it just didnt happen. Good luck to everyone this month!

Jammers, 10 weeks already! How wonderful! How are you feeling??


----------



## Jammers

Taurus,

I am feeling good. Other than getting sleepy and heart burn at times I have not had too many symptoms.How are you doing?


----------



## taurusmom05

Jammers, sounds like things are going smoothly for you, that's fantastic!! :)
I'm good, just hoping I caught the egg this round. There isn't much else we could have done this cycle so I know its out of my hands at this point! Praying for a quick tww! :)

Buster! Monday is almost here!!!!!!!! Aaaaaggghhhhhh!!! FX FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Adrienne, can you make sure you let me know how things go hun. I don't know if it's Monday for you yet or not so just keep me posted. I have everything crossed for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Everyone I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Today is the day!!! cant wait to hear from you Buster!!!!!! Eeeeeek!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

So i am having alot of discharge??? And im about 5/6DPO. any ideas? Thought this was my dry period and im not. TMI


----------



## taurusmom05

Buster!!!! Just waiting n waiting! Feeling very eager!! :)


----------



## MrsHamstra

Its been like all day Buster!!!!


----------



## Buster1

Sorry to keep you ladies waiting. It's been kind of a crazy day but...It's official I got my BFP!!!! I don't have exact numbers but the nurse did say that the numbers looked very good. I have to go back on Wednesday for another test and if the numbers are still looking good I don't have to go back in for a week. I'm really happy but will feel better when I get Wednesdays numbers.

Thank you ladies for all your support during this crazy time. I wouldn't of been able to get through it without you.


----------



## Tweak0605

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I've been stalking this thread all day waiting for some news!!! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I am so over the moon happy for you Adrienne!! I can't wait to hear what Wednesdays numbers are!!!


----------



## Buster1

Tweak0605 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I've been stalking this thread all day waiting for some news!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> I am so over the moon happy for you Adrienne!! I can't wait to hear what Wednesdays numbers are!!!

Thanks hun!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

oh, buster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just THRILLED for you!! Congratulations! What wonderful news!! I just had a great feeling about this!!! WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Jammers

Yay Buster I am so happy for you keep us posted:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Taurus and Jammers. I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. I was out most of the day and MIL is in town to visit and she doesn't know anything that's going on. So I've had to keep things on the down low. Thanks again guys for all your support!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

PRAISE GOD!!!!! 
I AM SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
CONGRATS BUSTER!!! 
I HAVE BEEN CHECKING this thread all day and wham i thought id give one last peek. very exciting. i will stay following you during your pregnancy im excited for you. 
COME ON WE NEED MORE BFP'S!!!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

oh ladies a heads up to those still or even while you were TTC there is an awesomely cute movie coming out called what to expect when your expecting!!! MAY 18th!!! My husband is taking me to see that hopefully to smile and laugh about whats to eventually come. its 2 days after my Bday so im super excited!!! Drag ur men to see that one!!!


----------



## Buster1

MrsHamstra said:


> PRAISE GOD!!!!!
> I AM SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
> CONGRATS BUSTER!!!
> I HAVE BEEN CHECKING this thread all day and wham i thought id give one last peek. very exciting. i will stay following you during your pregnancy im excited for you.
> COME ON WE NEED MORE BFP'S!!!!

Thanks MrsHamstra :hugs: The support that I have received from everyone has been overwhelming. I'm really greatful to everyone on here.

Now as for your MrsHamstra you know I'm sending lots of dust your way. Oh and that movie looks so funny. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Pinky12

Omg! Adrienne, I am so happy for you! I can't believe this :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: your long wait is over mummy. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Pinky12 said:


> Omg! Adrienne, I am so happy for you! I can't believe this :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: your long wait is over mummy. :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks so much hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

AWW well thanks hun!! Sunday cant come soon enough!! I am super anxious but then again i hate building myself soo much up to see a negative thats why im not testing until monday. AF is due sunday. This year in general is looking like we will get our BFP now that he is on his pills to make more sperm cause of his low low count. I LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## Buster1

I'm with you. No early testing, it just makes you even more crazy. I think this is going to be a good year for you. I don't think it will be long before you get your BFP.


----------



## Pinky12

MrsHamstra- I agree with Adrienne, early testing makes you nuts! I have seen so many women here who have got their hopes up and then spent a fortune early testing. I did it one month and had never been so disappointed in my life, its easier to let af come. Fingers crossed for you, 2012 is a special year and I believe you will get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

THANK YOU ALL!!!! AHH CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY!!! We did sperm meets egg plan baby dancing every other night and i laid on my tummy for an hr after which only 30mins is reccomended. I havent even thought about it really. so i dont feel or think of symptoms in my head. If the witch drops by... she drops by. this month we are doing IUI so i hope to have conceived naturally this month. i was in utter shock tho when the dr told me the cost of an IUI i should of DONE THAT MONTHS AND MONTHS ago. $190 for an IUI. REALLY?? thats exactly why i switched DR.s my old one never took me seriously $400 later and no baby and having to switch dr.s makes me soo soo mad!! 
2012 does look promising tho now that hubby is takin countboost and fertialaid for men FX'D


----------



## taurusmom05

$190?! Wow!! I'm glad you are getting the iui, mrshamstra... FX for you! So hard! Lol when do you get it done? I'm unfamiliar with the whole procedure of it, though I know what it is. Google time!! Lol


----------



## MrsHamstra

They wash hubbys sperm and then take a catheter and deliver them to the top of my uterus. so they dont have to all swim through my cervix and all die. our bodies kill as many sperm as it can due to our immune system thinking it is a virus. so its a better chance for them. i cant wait. for either sunday to be here or my IUI day be here. As soon as i Ovluate and get a pos i go in Immediately.


----------



## Buster1

Sounds like you've got a much better doctor MrsHamstra. I feel good things are going to come your way.

Taurus how you doing hun? Sending some dust your way as well.

AFM got my second set of numbers today and everything is looking good. Don't have to go in again until next Wednesday and then after that I have my first scan on May 18th. I'm so happy but it still doesn't seem real.


----------



## Jammers

Buster1 said:


> Sounds like you've got a much better doctor MrsHamstra. I feel good things are going to come your way.
> 
> Taurus how you doing hun? Sending some dust your way as well.
> 
> AFM got my second set of numbers today and everything is looking good. Don't have to go in again until next Wednesday and then after that I have my first scan on May 18th. I'm so happy but it still doesn't seem real.

Great news buster I am so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Jammers!!! Almost 2nd tri for you, how are you feeling?


----------



## MrsHamstra

ok ladies i am sooo very very confused. TODAY is CD25 for me and i have a feeling i ovulated and i have not used any type of opks just me checkin my cervix it is still high and i have ovulation pains on my left side. soo great i am where is my DH gone on a business trip ALWAYS during my fertil window :( he comes home tomorrow sooo its within in 48hrs could we still catch the egg in time? i am due for AF in 5 days is this even possible with the egg needing 7 days to travel the tubes to my uterus? it doesnt make any sence on why my cervix is still high. and on top of that clomid is to make you dry well all day today i have had to go to the bathroom because i have had very wet lotion looking CM come down and soak a spot on my panties. sorry for the details but i am soo confused. i have been ttc for 18 months and this is a curve ball for me. i am supposed to be dry right now while in my 2ww right? please help me or give any ideas as to what is going on!!! still stayin strong have not tested. woo hoo


----------



## Jammers

Buster1 said:


> Thanks Jammers!!! Almost 2nd tri for you, how are you feeling?

Feeling good, I still get tired at night and my heartburn is increasing yay but overall I am feeling great.


----------



## MrsHamstra

and my nurse said clomid makes you ovulate around 10 days after my last pill sooo i couldnt be. UGH!!! IM GONNA CRY!!! AF started April 8th i took clomid cd's 5-9...so i should have last week, gosh this would have been so much easier if i had been using opks.


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> and my nurse said clomid makes you ovulate around 10 days after my last pill sooo i couldnt be. UGH!!! IM GONNA CRY!!! AF started April 8th i took clomid cd's 5-9...so i should have last week, gosh this would have been so much easier if i had been using opks.

Mrs hamstra,

Sometimes clomid can make you ovulate later as well. Creamy cm can mean pregnancy as well. Not helping your confusion I know. Either way its could be a good sign for you. Just do the:sex: tomorrow to be safe and test on sunday or monday if af has not come. at least you know that if this is ovulation and not early pregnancy pain your af should be here in two weeks and you can test again. The wait is frustrating I know, but you got friends here that will help you through it. i know I have been through this it took me 3 years to conceive my daughter and two years to conceive this baby. Hang in there girl it will definatley happen:hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

sounds good thank you for the insight. i was going bananas. the days are going by fast so thats good. So ready for this to happen. happy happy happy!!! thank you all sooo much!! you really all do help me through out the day cause i keep TTC info like this private with my best friend who i could hear getting bored or confused soo im just keeping it simple annoucing it to her when i finally am preggers. lol now that my BIL girlfriend is pregnant my in laws never call and they dont ask how the baby makin is goin they dont ask about the results of the SA or my appts like they used to before their first grand baby was on the way. which makes me sad cause i feel left out and like they dont care anymore.


----------



## Pinky12

MrsHamstra- if af is due in 5 days then unfortunately having :sex: now will not work. You need to have a luteal phase (after ovulation) of 10 days to allow your egg to implant correctly. If your egg doesn't have time to implant then when your body starts to shed the lining of your womb there is no where for the egg to go. Although, if you have ovulated later there is a possibility your period could come later too. Hang in there as you could possibly have another 14 days before you know anything x x


----------



## Pinky12

Adrienne, so glad your second set if numbers were good :hugs: x x


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thats a bummer. I really dont know whats going on. Because while on clomid I have 30day cycles. I guess we will see sunday. Going to BD anyways tonight havent seen my Hubby in a week :( lol I miss him!!


----------



## lillichloe

Buster-- OMG!!!!!!!!! yay!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats! soooooooooo excited to read this news!


----------



## MrsHamstra

So its official today is O' day and i am on CD26!!! MANNNN!!!! i am having horrible ovulation pains on my left side and i felt them coming on last night and they are very strong now. HUBBY is home from his business trip so thankful! i dont know wether to still expect AF this sunday or not? SOO weird but i do know this one lady on Youtube who ovulated on like Cd25 and she conceived and is 18weeks preggo now. so it is still possible for it to implant. hope it works for me like it did her.!! prayers


----------



## Pinky12

Of course you can still get pregnant of you ovulate late. I ovulated late and I got pregnant. It's just you need a 10 day window for the egg to implant. If af arrives this weekend I would speak to your doctor and tell her you didn't ovulate late and your period came as normal. I was lucky that the month I conceived I had a 10 day luteal phase which was just enough and implanted the day my period was due as I had implantation bleeding and thought it was af and never tested until 5 days later :haha: it can happen for you, I was just trying to give you the information needed to help out as I never new for ages. I even took vitamins to help in the end and ended up with fluorescent pee lol


----------



## MrsHamstra

Ooh ok. I have very very irregular cycles. I think I have about 4 a year thanks to being on depo for sooo long. I hope it has enough time to make it if successful.


----------



## MrsHamstra

YAY so its looking really good!!! i feel nothing no af cramps nothing coming on I am 3dpo today and very very hopeful!!! maybe this worked this month!! if the :witch: continues not to show i will be testing on 10dpo. according to my womanlog app i am due for AF tomorrow and i thought i was due today. i serioulsy forgot what cd im on that almost never happens lol


----------



## Buster1

Good luck MrsHamstra. You know I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Thank you. And how are you feeling today? Everything going good with your little seed?


----------



## Buster1

So far so good. Feeling really tired and have to pee every 5 minutes and bouts of gas here and there. No ms as of yet so all in all I think it's going great. I get another set of bloods done on Wednesday.


----------



## MrsHamstra

I called my DR today to let her know how this cycle of clomid went. WELL she says i did not ovulate on CD26!!! EXCUSE ME??? she said oh well we think your opk's are faulty. um no I OVULATED. and no one told me What day or even bothered to tell me at all what CD i needed to get my progesterone leves tested i guess i was supposed to have blood work done on CD23 and i had no idea. so i was mad about that. but how dare she tell me no you didnt ovulate, umm ok well i had ovulation pains starting on CD25 and went full blast on the 26th. I swear i have the WORST LUCK with finding a DR who cares about my situation. so as i got my CD mixed up i am due for AF tomorrow but since i ovulated late this cycle a girl told me that AF will show up later as well. so i will let you all know.


----------



## Pinky12

You might not have af late. It depends really. The human body is a strange thing and everyone is different. If af turns up then there has been no time for your egg to implant with ovulation being so close to af. I hope af is late for you. 

Doctors are useless. They were so unhelpful after my miscarriage and didn't want to speak to another doctor about having a baby. I spent all my time researching everything myself.

Even now I find them useless with things with Daisy. The midwives made me cry on numerous occasions and doctors don't listen to what your saying!

It's frustrating, hang in there as it will happen for you x


----------



## Jammers

Mrs Hamstra,

I dont know how she would kow if you ovulated or not especially if she didnt tell you about the progesterone test. That would be the only way she could be positive about ovulation. Hang in there girl, and if you are unconfortable with this doctor do some research I had to change docs because of some of the same issues you are having and my friend found the one I have now whom I really like. You want to be confortable with your doctor.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Right well this is my 2nd dr. and I feel no connection. AF didnt show and it wont if it is past noon. Yipppeee. 6dpo today and my boobs hurt really bad. But thats a sign AF is due as well so im not goin off of that symptom for pregnancy. I have no cramps. Im testing @ 10dpo


----------



## MrsHamstra

Actually!!!!! If she hasnt started by next wed I wont test 10dpo. Wed is my birthday so I will test then in the am. If I hadnt miscarried in sept I would be having a baby or starting to on my birthday. That was my due date 5/16/12 so im not really doing anythinf this year wayy to depressed


----------



## Pinky12

Big hugs :hugs: Its a horrible feeling but you will get through it :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed for you x x


----------



## Jammers

Mrs. Hamstra, 

I had sore bbs thre days past ovulation with this baby so it could be a good sign. I also know all too well about getting through your due date after a loss hang in there girl:hugs:.


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: got me again.... hope everyone else has better luck!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies, just coming to update, and see how everyone is doing.

10DPO, could possibly be 11DPO, took a test this am, bfn... cramping-- definitely feels like af is going to show any second. my LP is usually 10-12days long! Feeling pretty down at the moment but will feel better once af is over so I can jump right back into TTC again!

buster, how ARE you???!!! Has it really settled in that youre pregnant?! :)


----------



## Buster1

taurusmom05 said:


> hello ladies, just coming to update, and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 10DPO, could possibly be 11DPO, took a test this am, bfn... cramping-- definitely feels like af is going to show any second. my LP is usually 10-12days long! Feeling pretty down at the moment but will feel better once af is over so I can jump right back into TTC again!
> 
> buster, how ARE you???!!! Has it really settled in that youre pregnant?! :)

Nope, LOL I think it'll finally settle in when I get that first ultrasound. Sorry the witch showed up but I love how you are ready to move onto the next cycle with a great attitude.

Swepakepa3 sorry the witch got you too. I hope she leaves quickly so that you can move on to another cycle.


----------



## MrsHamstra

BABYDust to those who got AF this cycle. :(
I am still in!!! AF has not shown Boobs are still very very sore. and no cramping. hmmm i love this waiting game lol only if ends the way i want it to with a BFP!!! 7 DAYS LEFT TO TEST!! i will more than likely CRACK if AF has not shown by next wed cause thats really late for her not to show. I have not thought about it too much cause if i do i think i feel every little symptom which i am so relaxed this month for some reason. i cant explain it. so the only symptom still is my boobies. lol


----------



## MrsHamstra

MY LUCKY # in my life is the #4 NO LIE. that number has brought me such good things. and this is my 4th round of clomid so i am hoping and praying.


----------



## MrsHamstra

TOTALLY JUST CHANGED MY MIND MOTHERS DAY IS THIS SUNDAY!!! and i will be 10DPO!!! how great will GOD be if i get a BFP on MOTHERS DAY??? EEEK


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> TOTALLY JUST CHANGED MY MIND MOTHERS DAY IS THIS SUNDAY!!! and i will be 10DPO!!! how great will GOD be if i get a BFP on MOTHERS DAY??? EEEK

That would be awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Good luck on your Mother's day testing Mrs Hamstra.

AFM had my third beta done today and I finally remembered to get the numbers HCG was 8045 and progestrone was 81. The nurse said the numbers were really good and I don't need to do anymore betas. Next stop my first scan on the 18th. And no it still doesn't feel real yet. What is wrong with me? LOL


----------



## Jammers

Buster1 said:


> Good luck on your Mother's day testing Mrs Hamstra.
> 
> AFM had my third beta done today and I finally remembered to get the numbers HCG was 8045 and progestrone was 81. The nurse said the numbers were really good and I don't need to do anymore betas. Next stop my first scan on the 18th. And no it still doesn't feel real yet. What is wrong with me? LOL

Buster,

Nothing wrong with you I am 12 weeks and still does not seem real.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Jammers glad I'm not alone.


----------



## lillichloe

Its only just started to feel real to me now that I can feel movement. About a week ago when I woke up I actually forgot I was pregnant till I realized I had to pee and was like oh yeah I'm pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## MrsHamstra

still no AF so i am thinkin i will have my reg 14day luteal phase. so May 17th if i am not pregnant thats when i should expect her!! IDK anymore today my sore boobs are gone and i am still having a ton of creamy CM. im praying i am but i have started to mentally prepare me for a dissapointment. cause i have gotten soo excited these past couple of days. still testing this sunday
I am 8dpo


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with testing on Sunday Mrshamstra. I have eveything crossed for you.

Lilli I can't believe that you're 17 weeks already. Where has the time gone? It seems like just yesterday you got your BFP. Hope you and bean are feeling well.


----------



## lillichloe

Mrshamstra good luck!!!! 10dpo could still be a little early so if negative don't give up hope!

Buster I know time is starting to fly! Beany baby and I are good. Morning sickness is finally starting to let up and I have energy again :) !!
How are you and your bean doing? I am still so glad you finally got your BFP!!!


----------



## Buster1

We are doing good. Mostly tired, bloated, and have lots of gas. Oh yeah, I pee a lot. Other than that I'm doing ok. I have avoided the MS so far, but it's still early. Hope I don't get it. My mother didn't have MS with me, so I'm hoping she passed that good luck on to me.


----------



## MrsHamstra

I have come to the sudden realization IM NOT PREGNANT. Its the darn clomid making my boobs sore. I did test yesterday amd it was Negative. Not even a hint of a second line. Onto the next cycle along with an IUI. Ugh seriously depressed


----------



## Buster1

Sorry to hear that Mrshamstra :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> I have come to the sudden realization IM NOT PREGNANT. Its the darn clomid making my boobs sore. I did test yesterday amd it was Negative. Not even a hint of a second line. Onto the next cycle along with an IUI. Ugh seriously depressed


Mrs Hamstra,

Did AF come? When I tested for this one I tested 10dpo and got a complete negative it wasnt until 13 or 14dpo that the test was positive. Hang in there girl.


----------



## MrsHamstra

thanks Girls. it is 10:07am my time and i tested today 10DPO and got a NEGATIVE :( on a digi as well. AF has not come. and yesterday ok ill shorten this on Feb23 i found out my BIL is expecting I HAD A MELT DOWN!! then yesterday i find out my SIL is expecting I prepared myself for that one only not sooo soon. GRRR he has been back for 2 weeks mabe 3 how the hell did it happen soo FAST (deployed)


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> thanks Girls. it is 10:07am my time and i tested today 10DPO and got a NEGATIVE :( on a digi as well. AF has not come. and yesterday ok ill shorten this on Feb23 i found out my BIL is expecting I HAD A MELT DOWN!! then yesterday i find out my SIL is expecting I prepared myself for that one only not sooo soon. GRRR he has been back for 2 weeks mabe 3 how the hell did it happen soo FAST (deployed)

Hang in there girl it could be still a little early. Its not over for ths month until af shows her ugly face. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

I hope so jammers. Im so tired. And I still have lots of ewcm and thats it. No symptoms anymore. This week AF should arrive.


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> I hope so jammers. Im so tired. And I still have lots of ewcm and thats it. No symptoms anymore. This week AF should arrive.

I know I have been trying for three years with this one and the wait sucks. Just know it will happen and the end result will be so worth all the trials.:flower:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Your too sweet <3


----------



## lillichloe

Hi friends! my 20wk ultra sound got moved up from the 30th to the 22nd!!! next week I found out if we get another girl or if we get a boy. soooo excited!!


----------



## Jammers

lillichloe said:


> Hi friends! my 20wk ultra sound got moved up from the 30th to the 22nd!!! next week I found out if we get another girl or if we get a boy. soooo excited!!

Lillichloe,

So excited for you.:happydance: I get to find out on the 21 of June:thumbup:


----------



## MrsHamstra

hopin you get your BOY!!! GOOD LUCK!!! 
AFM: i have a 4pm appt to go get a blood test done IF and only IF AF has not shown by then. Friday makes me on CD41. 
i am on CD11 today and i feel bloated. but all in all GREAT still lots of Creamy CM. FINGERS CROSSED for my BFP


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks ladies ! 
Jammers do you have a 'feeling' about what your bean is?
Mrshamstra fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Jammers

Mrs Hamstra,

My fingers are crossed for you girl:D

Lilli,

If I go with my gut and my four year old daughters gut I'm thinking boy, but I thought my daughter was a boy so my gut instinct doesnt have the greatest track record:shrug:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Im gonna need all the strength i can get to be patient for 40 weeks. i wanna be surprised. its how my mom did it with all 4 and my husbands mom did with all 4 as well. it will be tough but worth it. hubby is fighting me tooth and nail with wanting to know. but i am a big baby. i am not pain tolerant at all. when i had my HSG done oh good god i thought i was gonna die. i was told if you dont know the sex your will to keep going and be strong to find out is stronger vs. being in soo much pain saying "I WISH HE WOULD JUST COME OUT ALREADY" im sure its an old wives tale but ill give it a shot


----------



## MrsHamstra

Umm 13dpo took a test with FMU and its a BFN got to work feeling pinching pains it sucks. I swriously hope its implanting "late" lol.... If I start my period today on my birthday I am leaving WORK. Grrr


----------



## MrsHamstra

i still have AF like cramps on and off. and i started tearing up in the bathroom when i was at work. I DO NOT WANT TO SEE HER!!! i am now home after a 9 hr day and still no sign of AF!!! THANK GOD. i have been praying all day. if i was indeed pregnant something would have come up on my test wouldnt it?. not feeling so hopeful anymore. i expect AF to arrive tomorrow for sure. :(


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> i still have AF like cramps on and off. and i started tearing up in the bathroom when i was at work. I DO NOT WANT TO SEE HER!!! i am now home after a 9 hr day and still no sign of AF!!! THANK GOD. i have been praying all day. if i was indeed pregnant something would have come up on my test wouldnt it?. not feeling so hopeful anymore. i expect AF to arrive tomorrow for sure. :(

Mrs Hamstra,

Has you cycle been this long on the prior three cycles of clomid, if not it could be a good sign. I have cramped since af was due and still do off an on. Praying the dang :witch: stays away from you. Hang in there girl:thumbup:


----------



## MrsHamstra

nope Jammers all 3 rounds were 30 days and thats was wonderful now on CD 39 and i am so scared. i have never prayed this much. in tears typing. i am so ready to tell my husband hes going to be a daddy. this is a good sign but then again its not i ovulated late so thats gonna push my cycle back. but we BD on O day and the next 3 days in a row. and we used preseed all times. didnt before O day he was out of town for work :( STILL NO SIGN. and if i dont start before noon i wont start until come the next day. thats why i got sooo scared it was 10ish am not sure on exact time and i started having them AF like cramps and i panicked. noon came and went but i was still worried. now almost 8pm and i know im safe. come tomorrow ill be a panick and a wreck that is until noon passes.


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> nope Jammers all 3 rounds were 30 days and thats was wonderful now on CD 39 and i am so scared. i have never prayed this much. in tears typing. i am so ready to tell my husband hes going to be a daddy. this is a good sign but then again its not i ovulated late so thats gonna push my cycle back. but we BD on O day and the next 3 days in a row. and we used preseed all times. didnt before O day he was out of town for work :( STILL NO SIGN. and if i dont start before noon i wont start until come the next day. thats why i got sooo scared it was 10ish am not sure on exact time and i started having them AF like cramps and i panicked. noon came and went but i was still worried. now almost 8pm and i know im safe. come tomorrow ill be a panick and a wreck that is until noon passes.

Well I am praying for you as well think as positive as you can. My husband kept telling me that every month and when it was negative I was devastated I know the feeling all to well so thats why I say be as possitive as you can. It will be okay.


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone! I havent been on for a while and just wanted to check how everyone is and how you are getting on. Good luck for this month! :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsHamstra

Good Morning!! i took the day off for a personal day. woke up 10 to 5 to do my hair decided to pee on a stick again and BFN then went to wipe and yep THE BITCH!!!! really nothin in my underwear no cramps your gonna show after i pee on a flippen 3 dollar test OH GOOD LORD i started BAWLING!!! i have been so upset and i decided i needed to take today to myself. im a temp for a shop we make mailboxes and i am adored there but i risk losin my job with all these appts i have for my infertility and then i got the flu and NOW we have to do IUI this cycle and thats more time off. i hope i dont lose my job but according to manpower because they are fertility appts they dont count against me. and ill tell them straight up i live in a town where jobs are by the dozen everyday starting my family is way more important than any job ill have. my husband makes enough i just dont like sitting around the house all day. anyways heres what drastic measure i did today just a few mins ago. i have spent HUNDREDS of money on OPK's HPTS Dr. appts before i had health insurance. and sooo there has been alot of talk about Readings!! i do not beleive in them but what the heck 5bucks for one and then i paid 10 bucks for another one. 2 seperats phychics hoping if they are real that they come up with the same reading thats my idea anyways. so 15 bucks isnt nothing compared to all i have been through. this cycle i do plan on kicking infertilitys ASS!!! love you gals. im goin to buy me a nice shirt.


----------



## Buster1

Hello Lovely ladies hope you all are doing well this weekend. Jammers was kind enough to remind me that it was time for an update since I had my scan this past Friday. Well the good news is that everything looks good and the better news is that they saw not 1 baby but 2. That's right we're having twins. We are very excited and very shocked. It's all still sinking in. I'm about 6 weeks and 5 days along and both their hearbeats were coming in at 120bpm. Next scan is on Thursday and if all is well she is going to turn me over to my regular ob/gyn. So it's been on exciting weekend, the only down side is that I have been dealing with a terrible cold and have been in bed most of the weekend. And to top things off dh was gone for the weekend so I had to take care of myself and my two doggies. Not an easy task. I'm so glad he comes home tonight.


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsHamstra I dont know if it was a coincidence but I had a reading from a lady called Gail and Sky and they both predicted the month that I actually conceived and both predicted the correct sex. Good luck for this month hun. 

Adrienne yay! :wohoo: so chuffed for you, are you doing a journal? Twins how exciting but scary at the same time. So glad your scan went well but sorry your feeling so awful 

xx


----------



## lillichloe

Buster!! Yay twins omg!!!!!! So sorry you arent feeling well. I hope you get better quickly. 
AFM I have my big ultra sound tomorrow. Fingers crossed baby is healthy and that it cooperates and shows us if it is a girl or a boy!!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks guys. I'm starting to feel a little bit better today. I guess slowly but surely is going to be the name of this game.

Shona I think I'm still going to wait a little bit before I start my journal. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow so maybe when I'm past 8 weeks I'll start it up.

Good luck tomorrow Lilli I can't wait to hear what you're having.


----------



## MrsHamstra

BUSTER HUGE SMILE on my face!!! TWINS!!! thats quite the bargain!!! CONGRATS HUN!!! EEEKK you have 2 bundle of joys on the way!!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

wantingagirl said:


> MrsHamstra I dont know if it was a coincidence but I had a reading from a lady called Gail and Sky and they both predicted the month that I actually conceived and both predicted the correct sex. Good luck for this month hun.
> 
> Adrienne yay! :wohoo: so chuffed for you, are you doing a journal? Twins how exciting but scary at the same time. So glad your scan went well but sorry your feeling so awful
> 
> xx

well thank ya....i am using a girl that goes by Ruby and another Jenny and neither reading has been done yet soo i dont know :( i ordered May 17th and i know thats right before mothers day so its their time off but its been 5 days and im getting anxious.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks MrsHamstra. I hope you get your readings soon. I'm very interested to hear what they have to say.


----------



## lillichloe

mrshamstra- I too am curious what your readigs say! 

I had my scan today and............ its a GIRL!!!!! Very excited to get to shopping :) oh and she is perfect and healthy :)
 



Attached Files:







MansurKrystalM20120522085519382.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6









MansurKrystalM20120522085618930.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









MansurKrystalM20120522084316059.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buster1

Yay!!!! Bring on the PINK. It's time to get shopping Lilli. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jammers

lillichloe said:


> mrshamstra- I too am curious what your readigs say!
> 
> I had my scan today and............ its a GIRL!!!!! Very excited to get to shopping :) oh and she is perfect and healthy :)

Yay Congrats,:happydance:

I get mine on the 21st of June cant wait to be able to start shopping


----------



## wantingagirl

Lilli oh yay! Team Pink too congrats! Hope you got some nice things! 

MrsHamstra did you get your reading back yet? I know mine took a little while.


----------



## MrsHamstra

JUST GOT IT TODAY!!! 1 reading out of 2. waiting on the 2nd one. my only concern is i am having an IUI done the following week after next weeks well sometime between june1st and the 4th is expected but they will know more tuesday when i go get my follicle ultra sound done. anyways this is what i got!!! TOTALLY HAPPY!! by the way because i want a baby BOY

Hi Renea,

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 24th of June 2013 and the 2nd of July 2013.



Jennifer

SO my question for you all is if you were in my shoes knowing the IUI is not expensive still give it a shot just by chance she could be wrong?


----------



## MrsHamstra

lillichloe said:


> mrshamstra- I too am curious what your readigs say!
> 
> I had my scan today and............ its a GIRL!!!!! Very excited to get to shopping :) oh and she is perfect and healthy :)



AWWW EEEK i love ultra sound pictures!! she looks soo cute from what i can see lol. im happy for you!!! alot of girls in here. im hopin buster gets best of both worlds with a boy and a girl!! BUSTER what would you like?


----------



## Buster1

MrsHamstra glad you got 1 of readings. And you were right I would love to have one of each. But whatever I get I'll love I just want them both to be healthyand happy. If I were you I would go ahead with the IUI you never know what can happen. Whatever you decide I wish you lots of luck as always.


----------



## Jammers

:blue:Hey All,

I had my doctors appoitnment today and my sister who just came in to town was able to go with me. The doctor was going to just listen to the heartbeat and then decided to do an ultrasound to see if we could find the sex. Well the results came in and......its a....BOY!!!!:blue:, We are very excited:happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Yay Jammers. Congratulations, now you can get to the BLUE shopping. LOL


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies my name is Stephanie im 23 i have two beatiful gurl a 5 year old and 23 month old and me and my husband are thrying for baby # 3 im 3 days late also but i we barely started trying last month but i got my monthly visit ... hoping this will ne the month .... good luck to yall


----------



## Jammers

Buster1 said:


> Yay Jammers. Congratulations, now you can get to the BLUE shopping. LOL

Yup, since I have nothing I get to start from scratch. I think I will be smart this time and buy neutral items such as car seats beds ect... lol all my stuff is pink


----------



## Jammers

sanchez1208 said:


> Hi ladies my name is Stephanie im 23 i have two beatiful gurl a 5 year old and 23 month old and me and my husband are thrying for baby # 3 im 3 days late also but i we barely started trying last month but i got my monthly visit ... hoping this will ne the month .... good luck to yall

Good luck Stephanie:thumbup:


----------



## lillichloe

yay congrats Jammers!!

Welcome Sanchez1208 :wave:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Hubby and i talked it over last night and i have it in my head its one of those things like i asked my self when i was on Fertilaid for women if i hadnt taken it would i have ovulated on my own? would my period still have started? because exactly one month in to taking the pills i ovulated then exactly 14 days later AF showed which i was like on CD 60 or something. so now this and my question to myself is well i wont know if i get pregnant now if we dont go through with our original plan. like if i beleive her and decide NOT to do it and just wait till sept then of course we wont conceive. but she could be wrong as well. soo we are doing IUI and we are very excited because its approaching quickly. today was my last clomid pill and Tuesday i have my Follicle U/S and then they tell me where to go from there. I do want a BABY BOY tho BAD!! any baby is fine but if i Get a Boy praise god. OH AND CONGRATS JAMMERS!!! PRECIOUS LITTLE BABY BOY!! still waiting on reading #2 and its been 8 days. geesh


----------



## MrsHamstra

2nd Reading is in!!
now my first one from JennyRenny was.... I would Conceive the month of Sept 2012 and find out with a BFP in the month of October 2012 expected Due date is June 24th or July 2nd. And i was predicted a Baby Boy.


THIS IS MY 2Nd Reading for Ruby also known as TTCbabylovepredictions 
and she said this..and due to it taking 8 days she also upgraded me for Free and gave insight on my 2nd unborn child =) WHAT YALL THINK???? IUI is this June soo we may just Conceive!!! 

When I spoke with your baby to come she said shes a precious girl. That you will FINDOUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JUNE OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE JUNE OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JUNE OF 2013. 

When I spoke with your next baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST SEPT OF 2015 OR CONCEIVE SEPT OF 2015 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF SEPT OF 2016

I confirmed this with your babies 3 times for accuracy. baby dust and keep in touch as you gals mean so much to me. Also if you could post you got your reading that would be great on my facebook wall and boards. tons of love and always herefor you!


----------



## Jammers

Thanks all we are excited:happydance:
Mrs Hamstra good luck girly :hugs:


----------



## MrsHamstra

OK SO IT JUST HIT ME!!! 
The readings did in fact match up!! BOTH OF THEM SAID I would be Due June 2013
only Rubys said i would conceive June2012 or be DUE June 2013
and Jennys said i would conceive in Sept Find out in October and be Due June 24th or July 2nd!!! 
WOWWW WHY DIDNT I SEE THAT BEFORE?


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck mrshamstra. Be interesting to see what happens!!


----------



## sanchez1208

Thanks ladies for ur support today makes day 6 day late today ,..ima take test monday only symptoms i been having cramps here and there but my boobs have been killing me itchy so bad that i have scartches is this normal ? whats the best early prego test to take ?


----------



## lillichloe

First response gave me my first postive test the day before my missed period.


----------



## sanchez1208

lillichloe said:


> First response gave me my first postive test the day before my missed period.

Well i broke down i took anonther test it was :bfn: im 7 days late today ... so im confused im take another test tomorrow hoping for :bfp: .. if not waiting for :witch: so i can start all over again


----------



## MrsHamstra

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a35511f504&view=att&th=1379a6b976e6d4ed&attid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=1403336056376990885-2&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-kEC201wxRrwcHJ9Ehen4l&sadet=1338326210366&sads=NHAp0I9W7kGNTplebJKWdB4S2kc
ok so today was my Follicle Ultra sound and i had soo many in my right vs. my left ovary so i have a feeling this egg will be coming from my right this month! however slight issue i am on CD13 and they were mostly small and Medium size NO Large ones. They measured 10-12 cm and i need just one to be 18cm. :( it doesnt look like i am going to ovulate on CD16 like i am supposed to while on the clomid and i know my body and last month being on clomid i ovulated late on CD26 this month will repeat itself. so the Dr. is calling me in the am with what she wants to do. it was neat to see my how many was there def crazy. 
https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a35511f504&view=att&th=1379a6b976e6d4ed&attid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=1403336056376990885-3&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-kEC201wxRrwcHJ9Ehen4l&sadet=1338326086331&sads=2OYd70P9Aj5dR4pWe_IDnfTckqU

ALSO i have a question....ok as she was doing the ultra sound i got to see my uterus which was neat...babyless :( but my cervix she took a picture of it and typed LONG CERVIX what does that mean? LONG CERVIX?

I cant figure out how to insert image so i just attached 2 links to my Ultra sounds.


----------



## Jammers

:sadangel:We lost the baby today


----------



## lillichloe

Oh my gosh Jammers. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## sanchez1208

Jammers said:


> :sadangel:We lost the baby today



im so sorry jammers


----------



## MrsHamstra

Jammers thats heart breaking. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsHamstra

My appt for the ultra sound my technician is a blonde I mean she is blonde but I caught onto it right away but didnt think it through I was too happy to see I have follicles. She kept sayiny centimeters but my DR went and said millimeters and that makes way more sence. Lol so I have to back in monday because I have 3 small ones and one large one. So thats the egg. 
Jammers I feel awful about your loss, hugs. I feel bad posting about good news after hearing about your bad news. I hope your ok.


----------



## taurusmom05

oh my gosh jammers I am soooo sorry. sending you a million hugs. praying for you and your family in this awful time! wish we could do something for you!!!

:hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies im feel great i have been doing this workout to take my mind of things today makes me 13 days late no syptoms ...i decided im wait a year and if nothen happens then i will go to the doctor .still have trying thou . im take a test in july if still no period ... how yall doin ladies wat latest status?


----------



## wantingagirl

Jammers Im so so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi Sanchez... nothing really new here. I think I am around 4/5DPO... cant wait for time to pass so I can finally test! June 10th seems lightyears away right now! lol I am working extra-- so hopefully time will pass quickly- for the BOTH of us! :) I have heard so many stories where women didnt get a period (was really late) and kept taking random pg tests every couple weeks...and got pregnant!!! I hope this happens to you!! fx fx fx


----------



## Buster1

Jammers, I'm so sorry. There are just no words. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. Please know that we are all here to support you, and look forward to hearing from you when you are ready to come back on. Sending you tons of hugs. Take care of yourself hun.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Another :witch: for me.... on to IVF :(


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies again im 23 and i have two girls 5 year old and 23 month old ... today makes me 14 days late i have tooken 6 test and i checked one test and it was postive and i took another it was negative so im confused . me and my hubby have been trying for this month will make 3 months but were trying the old fashion way just to enjoy sex and stress free hopfully it will happen soon. i wish yall the best :)


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Sanchez. I hope this is the beginning of your BFP. I'm sorry this cycle is giving you such a hard time.

Swepakepa I'm sorry the witch got you. Good luck with your IVF. Hopefully you'll only have to do one cycle. I lucked out and ended up with twins on my first IVF cycle.

Taurus and MrsHamstra hope you ladies are doing well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies on this thread. Take care!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks Buster!! Did u go through the whole process IUI's or did u go straight to IVF?


----------



## Buster1

Swepakepa3 said:


> Thanks Buster!! Did u go through the whole process IUI's or did u go straight to IVF?

I went right to IVF I think that had a lot to do with my age (I'm 38) The doctor did give me the choice to do a couple of cycles of IUI, but with my work schedule (I'm a flight attendant) our best bet was to go right to IVF. If you have any questions on the process feel free to let me know. And again good luck with everything.


----------



## taurusmom05

hi ladies :) hope everyone is doing well. today is CD 31 for me, I am 11DPO... and af is due at any moment for me! bfn yesterday but trying to wait it out to see if i actually miss af. the longest cycle ive had is 33 days so ill try to wait until then unless af shows anyway. im cramping like she is going to appear any second! yikes!

buster, how are you feeling?!?!

sanchez, whats the update with you? fx for POSITIVE results!! :)


----------



## Buster1

Taurus you know I have everything crossed for you. I hope the witch stays away. 

AFM still tired and have to go to work tomorrow. I have an appointment with the ob on Wedensday so I hope she can give me some ideas on why I'm feeling this way and how much longer I can expect it to last. It's very frustrating as I feel like I can't get anything done around the house. Oh well, as long as the babies are ok I'm willing to put up with it.


----------



## lillichloe

It's hard buster! I had forgotten how hard being pregnant is. The first time I just had a regular office job. This time I do daycare out of the house and have to take care of a bunch of little ones. I'll tell you what only the things that need to he done are done. I'm still waiting for that extra energy 2 nd tri is supposed to bring.


----------



## Buster1

lillichloe said:


> It's hard buster! I had forgotten how hard being pregnant is. The first time I just had a regular office job. This time I do daycare out of the house and have to take care of a bunch of little ones. I'll tell you what only the things that need to he done are done. I'm still waiting for that extra energy 2 nd tri is supposed to bring.

Oh no you mean that I may not get better in 2nd tri. I don't know if I'm going to make it. LOL :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

just checking in ladies... :) bfn this morning with frer... 12dpo. af is now officially 1 day late. wish she would just show if she is gonna show! i have been cramping pretty bad for 2-3 days now!!! waaaah...lol
whats new?!


----------



## MrsHamstra

sorry ive been vanashing lately lol but i just caught up and what all you ladies are up to. as of today i am on CD25 and at like noon my husband told me i should test with an opk to see how dark my line is. our plan was to just go in Tues at 8 and wing the IUI cause its only 190 bucks. but he wanted me to test to see if i am even close to Oing so that we didnt waste our money... and he delivered bad news to me last week telling me he was to leave this wed for work and go to missouri EVERY time his co. makes him travel while im in my fertil window. well at 1 i felt my usualy twinges i get when i begin to ovulate so i started running through the house looking for my purse cause i carry my opks with me lol. so i rushed to the bathroom hoping to have enough pee saved up cause i didnt really have to go. it blinked forever!!! and POOF smiley face and DARK line. at 3 my pains have increased and now almost 9pm they are full out Worse. im OVULATING!! so our plan is bumped up to MONDAY tomorrow morning i go in with his cup to do our first IUI and hopefully make our dream baby. now for those who remember bein mad at my Dr. and can go in there tomorrow with a huge grin on my face cause I TOLD HER!! i had ovulated last month on CD26 and she didnt beleive me. i have 40 day cycles and guess what again this month im still on schedual with having that long of a cycle. super excited wish us luck JUNE 24th i take a pregnancy test


----------



## wantingagirl

how is everyone? Good luck for hopefully lots of BFP this month! I got my energy luckily in 2nd this 

time round but thats gone right out the window now! :haha: Although I would prefer the no energy 

than the chronic headaches every day since 9 weeks, bad cystitis and sickness more or less alot of 

the way through. Shes made me work for this one, they say its a girl thing with my son I breezed 

through it. But I dont want to complain and nearly at the end now. Hope everyone is good and let 

that nasty witch stay away Buster I know how much harder it is carrying twins, my friend of mine is 

and she is exhausted all of the time. I hope you get some much needed energy soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsHamstra

i have been so mistreated and disrespected NO MORE NICE GIRL!! i am FED up!!! 1st Dr i had didnt take me seriously so i switched 2nd Dr. IS NEVER IN!! and she didnt even put in an order for my IUI it almost didnt happen today just because of that. omg!! this morning i called my clinic to let them know i would be showing up PRONTO as soon as they open with my cup =) well the operator transfered me to a Dr that is not mine nor one that i had but..... all i can say was i did not appreciate her words at all i balwed my eyes out!! i was all cheerful and happy and told Dr. Bennett what was happening and going on and she said this in a very mean tone "Well you might not even get pregnant this month ugh" i paused and in a very nice manner which i was surprised i had in me after hearing that said "Why are you being so negative to me?" she HUNG UP ON ME!!! I was so upset!! yes i know i might not get pregnant with the First IUI but The day of was not the day to Crush my possible dream!! i immediately felt a rush of exhaustion come over me i told my husband what just happend and HE WAS PISSED!!! she could of said yes maam we look forward to seeing you and Good Luck. my Morning was ruined by negative thoughts like this might not work instead of we can do this. before the IUI a nurse called me into the room and explained that there was nothing in my chart for an IUI and that my Dr wouldnt be in all week and the on call Dr. isnt here yadda yadda. i was so crushed all she did was deliver bad news and then smiled and said i Will be doing the IUI for you but for furture purposes please please let us know ahead of time. and i said i did. Allison the nurse knew i was coming in when i got a positive that should have been put in my chart. God was with us today. i did the IUI hubbys count was really low as expected so we are hoping one makes it. his mobility and speed and shape and everything else is 100% his count is not =( not the first IUI experiece i expected and as for that DR. Bennett i complained to the front desk ladies and both of their mouths dropped in shock. now the unhappy grumpy me would have said this after she told me i might not get pregnant....Who the F**K Pissed in your coffee this morning? but i didnt. wish me lots of luck girls. relaxing and staying in my high spirits and thinkin positive. my husband said we will make a Hamster baby!! lol i want to test 14DPO but i am poas addict so i may test 10DPO lol


----------



## taurusmom05

I am in complete and total shock, mrshamstra... I am SO SORRY you had to deal with people being like that to you .. they sound absolutely horrible! What awful patient care. You are the one paying them...you would think they would be a little more grateful. I can not wait to see your BFP this month so you can march right up to that Dr. And rub it in their face! I am sending you every last ounce of luck, baby dust and sticky vibes I have! No one deserves to be treated that way...you have been through enough already! Aarrgg I wish I could just go off on those people for you...!!! But I do wanna say I admire how you handled it. Kudos to you and best of luck!!!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

thanks girl. i spread the word of Dr Bennett, who isnt even my Dr. never met her EVER and everyone was mad. they told me i should go else where for my appointments but all the OB's in my town are all at one place. :( so as soon as i get my BFP i will be swtiching Dr.s yet again for the 3rd time. i dont want to go through my pregnancy with the Dr I have now. she is never in and shes rude to me. To be honest id rather have a male Dr. they arnt bitches like all the females that work there. Lucky for me my Best Friend who i used to work with is 13weeks and she goes to the same clinic and she has a Dr. ive never had and i asked her if she likes him. Turns out She loves Him!! he has a sence of Humor and hes very nice. so i think i will just go with him =) so i am 1DPO today YAY!! i cant beleive i am in my 2ww. ahhh!! i hope one made it!! my husband is such a tard. there is a bbq his coworker holds and its $15 a person so we already paid last week. my husband goes hey are you gonna drink this weekend? HAHA HAHA i looked at him and said Gee Babe i just got inseminated today! do ya think thats a good idea? he goes "Oh right..No booze for you" And Taurus if i Get that BFP you bet your booty i will be a snot nose to that DR. and rub it in her face. as well as my DR. who didnt beleive me i would O on CD26. thats why she didnt order my IUI she didnt think i would. what a B*TCH!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

wantingagirl said:


> how is everyone? Good luck for hopefully lots of BFP this month! I got my energy luckily in 2nd this
> 
> time round but thats gone right out the window now! :haha: Although I would prefer the no energy
> 
> than the chronic headaches every day since 9 weeks, bad cystitis and sickness more or less alot of
> 
> the way through. Shes made me work for this one, they say its a girl thing with my son I breezed
> 
> through it. But I dont want to complain and nearly at the end now. Hope everyone is good and let
> 
> that nasty witch stay away Buster I know how much harder it is carrying twins, my friend of mine is
> 
> and she is exhausted all of the time. I hope you get some much needed energy soon :hugs:
> 
> xxx



YOUR ALMOST DONE!!! I hope you have a SAFE Delivery and a HEALTHY BUNDLE OF JOY!!


----------



## Buster1

MrsHamstra I can't believe that you've had to go through that. It blows my mind that there are doctors out there like this. But you handled yourself with real class. They could learn a thing or two from you. I hope this works for you. I like taurus and sending out all the baby dust and luck there is in the universe to you. And when you do get that BFP you should shove that pee stick right in that doctors face. LOL Good luck hun.


----------



## MrsHamstra

lol thats funny. if i am pregnant i will think of something. perhaps a card to bring to my appt with a little paragraphtellin her who i am and what she said to me the Day of my IUI, to shove it in her face. with my pee stick attached lol. and ill make sure the front desk ladies get it to her. that would be funny. I am soo hopeful this cycle. even with hubbys count being low they were pretty much delivered to me egg =) GAH 3 DPO and i am so ready to pee on a stick!! my utuerus at 2DPO on my left side felt puffy like swollen but now its gone. still kinda sensitive to the touch. and today when i had a friends 1 yr old on my lap he would put his knee in my lower abdomen and it hurt. i have creamy CM but i always have that after i ovulate. last month i had it right up until i got my period. keepin you all updated with everything. 
Has anyone heard from Jammers? i hope she is doing ok


----------



## Buster1

No I haven't hear from her, but she's been on my mind. I can't imagine what she's going through. I hope she comes back to us when she's ready.


----------



## MrsHamstra

mine too. I have prayed for her. I cant imagine her pain Jammers we miss you!! and we hope your doing ok!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

I am 6DPO today and here are my symptoms starting at 4DPO
4DPO crampy, bloated in lower abdomen creamy CM
5DPO temp 98.2 ,late night sea sick feeling, Creamy CM
6DPO temp 98.6, starving around the clock, runny nose,Creamy CM 
I never list symptoms usually cause I dont like thinking too much about it make it up in my head but I feel pregnant. 
Im drinking pomigranite juice as well as pineapple juice today and tomorrow. 
My temp is or was always 97. Something for it being at 98. Something is amazing!!!


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies it been long time since i logged on .. im been really sick since 2 weeks . well today makes me 28 days late so im really confused .. im been having fever and cough so severe . but me and my hubby are still trying to conceive for baby # 3 do yall have any pointers ...thanks


----------



## Buster1

Hi Sanchez,
I don't have any advice for you except to check in with your doctor. Especially if you're having flu like symptoms. Wish I had more to tell you but I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....


----------



## MrsHamstra

aww :( wishing you the best.. thats sad to hear


----------



## MrsHamstra

As for me I AM TESTING SATURDAY CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Vic20581

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

Hope things arnt too bad. N take care x


----------



## MrsHamstra

Broke down and tested at 11DPO in the afternoon with a clear blue digital.....and seeing the words Not Pregnant BURN!! I know im not pregnant its not possible :( everything ive been feeling is the fucking clomid being a bitch! How do I break it to my husband who kisses my tummy everynight that there isnt a hamster baby in my belly? That is going to be the hardest part. All day I have had on and off cramps in my abdomen, I kept rushing to the bathroom thinking AF came 3 days early. Our first IUI didnt take and I kinda figured with his count being so low...breaks my fucking heart when he drinks all the time and we have a goal to make happen and his babies are already duds as it is...lets add alcohol to our problem of trying to conceive. Im very heart broke and I have a plan but its 3 months from now. Soo heres to lookin to be chillen with the witch for the days to come :'(

Sorry for the Rant but im really upset at the moment idk how im going to tell him


----------



## Buster1

Sanchez I'm so sorry to hear this news. I'm glad you went to the docto and they were able to catch this so that you can get the teatment that you need. Once that is done you'll be able to get back to the ttc thing. Please keep us updated on how you are doing and take care of yourself.

MrsHamstra I'm sorry about the BFN I know how devestating they can be. Try to hang in there hun (I know easier said than done) it's not fair that this ttc thing takes a lot longer for some of us than otbers. But I have faith tha you will get your baby and I hope it is sooner rather than later. Take care hun.


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsHamstra thanks hun :hugs: how crappy was she thats awful the way you have been treated. Yeah just over 2 weeks to go unless shes so comfortable and shes longer which I have a funny feeling she might be. I agree with Buster it is awful that we all have to go through this. With a miscarriage in between it took us nearly over 2 years to conceive 2 years 4 months I think. Maybe hubby could stop drinking for a while just a thought? I stopped and my hubby stopped and within 2 months after him stopping we conceived but that could have been co-incidence. He also took wellman conception vitmains 

So sorry Sanchez, I hope you are ok. Whats the next step?

I havent heard from Jammers either I hope she is ok 

xxx


----------



## MrsHamstra

wantingagirl said:


> MrsHamstra thanks hun :hugs: how crappy was she thats awful the way you have been treated. Yeah just over 2 weeks to go unless shes so comfortable and shes longer which I have a funny feeling she might be. I agree with Buster it is awful that we all have to go through this. With a miscarriage in between it took us nearly over 2 years to conceive 2 years 4 months I think. Maybe hubby could stop drinking for a while just a thought? I stopped and my hubby stopped and within 2 months after him stopping we conceived but that could have been co-incidence. He also took wellman conception vitmains
> 
> So sorry Sanchez, I hope you are ok. Whats the next step?
> 
> I havent heard from Jammers either I hope she is ok
> 
> xxx



CYCLE DAY 1 FOR ME!!! :sad2: and yes he has made a deal and promised me that all alcohol is cut until we conceive and he also is sarting fertilaid up again ordered 2 months worth sat they should be here WED or THURS So wish us luck!! HUGE Dissapointment when AF showed up this morning.


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsHamstra said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> MrsHamstra thanks hun :hugs: how crappy was she thats awful the way you have been treated. Yeah just over 2 weeks to go unless shes so comfortable and shes longer which I have a funny feeling she might be. I agree with Buster it is awful that we all have to go through this. With a miscarriage in between it took us nearly over 2 years to conceive 2 years 4 months I think. Maybe hubby could stop drinking for a while just a thought? I stopped and my hubby stopped and within 2 months after him stopping we conceived but that could have been co-incidence. He also took wellman conception vitmains
> 
> So sorry Sanchez, I hope you are ok. Whats the next step?
> 
> I havent heard from Jammers either I hope she is ok
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> CYCLE DAY 1 FOR ME!!! :sad2: and yes he has made a deal and promised me that all alcohol is cut until we conceive and he also is sarting fertilaid up again ordered 2 months worth sat they should be here WED or THURS So wish us luck!! HUGE Dissapointment when AF showed up this morning.Click to expand...

Im so sorry hunni :hugs: I know it doesnt really help you but I understand how you feel took us just under 2.5 years for this one. There was many a fight as he felt like I was trying to control him but I tried to explain that its been proven and he just doesnt believe it until it worked. But saying that it may have just affected me more than him as his samples were always good but I do have friends that took the supplements and stopped drinking that worked with low counts. Plenty of time for drinking after :thumbup: The supplements are so expensive tho goodness knows how much we spend on TTC xx


----------



## sanchez1208

hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks


----------



## MrsHamstra

SANCHEZ THAT IS FANTASTIC I WAS PRAYING FOR YOU!!! GOOD LUCK!! and im soo happy your ok and you can make a BABY!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Ok so here is an update!! My DR called me i have not spoke personally or seen this woman since March 28th. she had me do 2 rounds of clomid 50 MG and both months i ovulated on CD 25. 2nd month i did IUI and it failed. well she called me and delivered BAD/GOOD NEWS. heart breaking but she has yet another PLAN!! i just spent $51.00 on fertilaid for women for me and another $51 on my husband for him. well mine are going to waste because my DR. discovered i am having ANOVULATION CYCLES. which is beyond me because i get the DARKEST positive and smiley face on my Digital and i have Ovulation pains really STRONG PAINS!! so she says im not ovulating. She is upping my dose and i told her were not doing another IUI until Sept. she said thats great because that gives me a chance to monitor you and see what MG you need to ovulate. she said the IUI did not fail due to my husbands low count apparently there was no egg there. she looked over my Ultra sounds this past cycle and she said my uterine linning is not where it should be at according to Ovulation. its too thin for me to ovulate. it has to be thicker for it to even implant successfully. so i start my first pill tomorrow 100MG ugh i wanted to be done with clomid but ill do this. ill do about anything. my husband also gets these next 3 months to take his pills religiously to boost his BOYS and GIRLS. she said by SEPT i should have a good mature follicle and we can make a baby!! im super patient and happy that SHE called me. im sick of talking to nurses and other people other than her. THIS whole time i thought i was ovulating :( i have a scan on CD 12 wish me luck. i am praying we get our september baby. we deserve a child. my husband has baby FEVER BAD!! and its sad because i was watching him watch this ladys 3 yr old little girl she was too funny. he kept looking at me and saying watch her. she is too adorable. i cant wait to have a baby :'( i owed him the biggest apology ever yesterday because we were fighting because i kept telling him IF YOU WOULD STOP DRINKING or if you wouldnt do this,..its all your fault i was hurt that the IUI didnt take...low and behold its my fault to and i bawled when the Dr. told me that. i will never blame him again. I PRAY GOD heals my body and gives us an EGG!!


----------



## Buster1

Now that you know what's going on you can attack the problem head on. Wishing you lots of luck and now that you have a plan I'm sure your BFP won't be far off.

Sanchez I'm so happy for you. This is wonderful news. Now that you are healed your body can focus on making that baby. Best of luck to both of you.

Taurus how you doing hun? Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## taurusmom05

Sanchez, so glad to hear you are better!! now you can get back to business stress free :) i cant wait to hear of your bfp im sure you will get soon!

mrshamstra, im so sorry! im with buster... its great you have a plan to tackle everything... your bfp is closer than you probably know!! im so excited for you to start this next phase of your ttc! baby dust, baby dust, baby dust!!

hi buster!! how are you doing????? hows that belly growing?!

afm, i finally started temping this cycle, after promising myself the past 2 i would. lol i just got crosshairs today when i entered my temp and am now 3DPO. hoping my temp stays up and that ill be able to see there are no real issues there--- only time can tell! every day i am excited for the next day's temp! ive been working a lot of spending time outdoors with this awesome weather- trying to be relaxed and not so focused on TTC... which is probably the most difficult thing to do in the world!

i hope everyone is doing well... and im praying for some JULY BFPS!!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

ANOVULATION STINKS!!! now i am on Clomid150MG come next Cycle i think i am on CD19 not sure i dont even keep track anymore. how can a woman have a positive OPK and Horrid Ovulation pains and still not Ovulate? i have all the signs that i do ovulate and i really dont? why are O pains so sharp if nothing is to happen anyways? i wish someone could tell me. at least my DR is FINALLY GEtting to business.


----------



## lillichloe

That dose seem rather odd. I hope you get it figured out


----------



## MrsHamstra

so confused Girls this is makin me well just confused and always wondering. well i was on 50MG which was makin my cycles 39 days and i ovulate always on CD25 well my Dr. decided to up my dose to 100Mg which i took this cycle and i Ovulated on CD 29...last night i started feeling twinges and today is full blast ovulation. so when she upped my dose it made me ovulate LATER!!! now for the fun part YAY she has done follicle scans on CD 12 and 16 LMAO all cycles and tells me that i am not ovulating. well i do i feel just late. i get a positive test i have the pains and my cervix is high and i have lots of CM. so i have paid this Dr. hundreds of dollars to tell me i dont when i literally feel i am. Sunday(CD28) i had pastor and his wife pray for a healing and i know i am healed by the power of Jesus. and watch exactly 14 days from CD29 like all my other cycles when ever i have these ovulation pains and a pos test i start AF exactly 14 days later which is a NORMAL 14 day luteal phase. anyone done research on this?


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies how have yalll been ?
im been okay weridest thing happen to me i went out saturday with my husband and i handg meanning i can drink alot so i only drank 4 beers ad i started to vomite grumsomely . i vomitng all day sunday green stuff . then monday comes along im nausea all day long so i tell my hubby to go get me prego test just to ease my mind today make sme 68 days late since my last mentrusal i have also two girls .but anyways i pee on the first test just alittle bit i come bACK TO CHECK ON IT FAINT POSTIVE THIS WHOLE IM NEVER GOT POSTIVE SO I WAS LIKE WOW I POSTED THE PIC ON MY PROFILE PIC. THEN I TAKE TWO TEST BACK TO BACK MEANING I DRANK ALOT WATER AND BOTH WERE NEGATIVE SO IM LIKE WAT... SO I HAVE DOCTOR APPT ON TUESDAY MEANING IM GO CRAZY UNTIL TUESDAY LOL


----------



## lillichloe

Why not ask your doctor to do a follicle scan just for the heck of it around when you feel you ovulate. There should really be no reason not to. It may shed some light on if you are actually ovulating late, and if you just have long cycles then IUI or whatever is recomended could be done on dates appropriate for your cycle. Make notes to take in to the doctor with you so you make sure to cover all your issues and don't forget to mention something. Good luck!


----------



## Jammers

Hello all I havent posted its been rough not going to lie Brayden was born sleeping at 16 weeks weighing 5 oz and 5 inches long Doctors cant figure out why this happened he was perfect and two days later he was gone no explanation. I have been diagnosed with post pardom depression and am doing a lot better I did not speak to anyone for a few weeks and slowly am able to open up. We want another baby but I am terrified all at the same time. I just wanted to update you on my status you were all amazing wjhen I was trying to conceive my little man.


----------



## Buster1

Jammers it's so good to hear from you. I'm so sorry you had to go through all of this. But I'm glad you are taking the time you need to heal. Take care of yourself and you come back here and talk with us whenever you are ready. We are all here to support you no matter what.


----------



## Buster1

Mrshamstra wow that is really confusing. I wish I had some better ideas for you. I think what Lillichole said makes a lot of sense and you should try doing that. You've been through so much I hope your BFP is just right around the corner.

Sanchez I hope that first test was right and it was the beginning of your BFP. It stinks that you have to wait to see the doctor. I hope the time goes by fast for you. Take care and good luck!!!


----------



## lillichloe

Oh Jammers!my heart breaks for you. I am glad you are taking the time you need for yourself. Thank you for updating us. You are on my mind every once in awhile. We are here for you any time you need.


----------



## lillichloe

Buster how are you doing??


----------



## Buster1

I'm hanging in there. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm glad as I have a lot of questions. I still have some ms and I have constipation, gas, pain in my pelvic bone if I walk or stand too much. I know all normal symptoms of pregnancy, but I'm hoping to get some tips or tricks from her to help me feel better.

How are you feeling lillichole? Can't believe your are already 28 weeks. Time is sure flying by. You must be getting excited.


----------



## lillichloe

Time is certainly going so fast! I hope you get some good tips! I STILL have ms all day unless I take half a unisom the night before.


----------



## Buster1

Sorry you still have the ms. You would think that it would have been gone for you as far along as you are. Now I'm starting to think that the ms is here for the duration. I do have a perscription for Zofran that the doctor gave me but I try to only use that if I have to go out somewhere or if I'm feeling really bad.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Jammers im glad to hear your pushing fwd. And doing ok. We all missed you. 
And I love the advice about my scans but I live 25mins from fort riley and in a college town and there are no free walk ins to do appts like that they are always booked. And I have told her several months that I Ovulate around CD25 26 ya know. I will def try next cycle to see if she can get me in. but she is BOSSY. Like if she isnt the one to order it, it aint gonna happen. Wish me luck.


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies finally my doctor appt is tomorrow at 2 ugh im so nervous ... today i checked the postive prego test yup you can still the lines and both negatives also.. lately im been feeling the same but with 2nd baby i had no symptoms so now i have only thing little tired more then usually and my boobs kinda hurt. Also im been getting cramps but no period or nothen sooo fingers crossed tomorrow .. wish me luck :)


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Sanchez!!! I hope you hear some good news tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Sanchez how is everything and how did your appt go?

CD3 for me LADIES!!! feeling good. not doing anymore clomid.
Buster how are the babes doin? hope all is well you girls


----------



## Buster1

Babies are doing good. They're giving me lots of symptoms but as long as they are ok it's fine with me. Have my gender scan on the 15th can't wait for that. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## MrsHamstra

15th!!! that went by soo fast!! i will be checking back here for the results. i find out what my sister in law is having on the 22nd of aug.


----------



## sanchez1208

hey gurls im back srry i havent been on i kinda took the chemical preganacy alil hard but not im good im been taking prenatal everyday and birthcontrol to bring my period .. well goods news i started to spot yesterday and today i guess its my first day of period ... when should i go get ovulation kit ?


----------



## MrsHamstra

i would say start testing on CD10


----------



## MrsHamstra

sanchez how many weeks were you when you had the chemical pregnancy? do you know? im sorry hun


----------



## sanchez1208

they said i was very early like5 weeks


----------



## Buster1

I'm sorry Sanchez for your loss. But I'm glad you've got things going again. Wishing you lots of luck hun.

Wishing all my ladies on here lots of luck. I know it can be tough but try and keep positive thoughts it WILL happen for each and everyone of you.


----------



## MrsHamstra

thats sad =( i hope your doing ok. i was 4 weekswhen i lost mine, almost 1 year ago as of next month and have not fallen pregnant since then. =( CD9 today i go in monday for another Follicle Scan. hoping to see something


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies just wanted to give you a quick update. Had my gender scan today and it looks like we're having 2 boys. It's very exciting and I'm ready to start shopping now. LOL I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and as always I have everything crossed for you and sending you buckets of baby dust.


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Buster! Two boys :)!! How are you feeling? How many weeks are you now? Are feeling much movement? I can't imagine what two would feel like some times just the one feels like there are eight appendages


----------



## Buster1

I'm not going to lie I'm a little uncomfortable. I'm 19 weeks now and I think I'm starting to feel some movement now. It really is exciting, but I just can't imagine getting any bigger than I already am. (and I'm not that big right now)LOL. But the boys are healthy and that's all that matters.

How are you feeling? It won't be much longer for you. I can't believe how fast time has gone by. The excitment must really be building in your household now.


----------



## lillichloe

I'm feeling large. My daughter is sooooo ready for her little sister to be here. I hope she still feels that way when she is actually here. I'm very much looking forward to seeing her for the first time. I wonder what she will look like.


----------



## MrsHamstra

TWO BOUNCING BABY BOYS!!! thats Great!! aww im excited for you. i couldnt imagine having two babies in you kicking lol that would be alot of movement to try to get comfortable..then again i cant imagine one baby cause ive never been pregnant. hope you get some sleep at night. ive heard thats when they are usually wide awake lol


----------



## MrsHamstra

HAPPY SEPTEMBER LADIES!! ITS BEEN so QUIET on this feed. 

How are all of you doing?


----------



## lillichloe

It has been quiet :dust: to all of TTC! Any news? Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone!!!
Not much going on here. The boys are moving around a lot and having what I like to call all night dance parties. While I love feeling them move I wish they could keep it during the daylight hours. LOL

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsHamstra

yay so good to hear from you two! I am good... still trying :( my Dr. met with me and told me my cycles are confusing to her and she doesnt understand why they are so long and told me if i want to be a mom IVF is my next option. I just started 2 weeks ago Acupuncture and herbs and told her i am going once a week for acu and herbs and she told me those two things are not effective and will not get me pregnant. soo Im in tears and will never go back.


----------



## Buster1

I'm sorry about that MrsH. Sounds like it might be time to find a different doctor. One that's more supportive of you. Hang in there I do believe you will get your BFP. Keep us updated on how you are getting on. And if you do decide to do IVF feel free to ask me any questions you may have. I'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Buster1 said:


> I'm sorry about that MrsH. Sounds like it might be time to find a different doctor. One that's more supportive of you. Hang in there I do believe you will get your BFP. Keep us updated on how you are getting on. And if you do decide to do IVF feel free to ask me any questions you may have. I'll be more than happy to help.


The Dr. that mentioned it said that it isnt full cost the 2nd time if the first time fails. is that true?


----------



## MrsHamstra

Buster1 said:


> I'm sorry about that MrsH. Sounds like it might be time to find a different doctor. One that's more supportive of you. Hang in there I do believe you will get your BFP. Keep us updated on how you are getting on. And if you do decide to do IVF feel free to ask me any questions you may have. I'll be more than happy to help.



thank you. i am not oppose to doing IVF i just dont see it this soon. all i have is a hormonal imbalance. and i would love to give this a try. acu and the herbs. if that fails we will be buying a very nice house on property get a better foundation that what we have now and then go for IVF. I seen a video on youtube of egg drilling and it looks scary.


----------



## lillichloe

Do what you feel comfortable with! Find a doctor that is supportive of altervative treatments if that is the route you want to go. Good luck one way or another you will get that BFP!


----------



## Jammers

Hey everyone its been a while Buster two boys how exciting congrats, Lilli its getting close so excited for you:) Mrs Hamstra hang in there girl it took me three years to get pregnant with my daughter and quite a while with Brayden. 

AFM: I am doing well Miss my baby but am finaly coming to terms that he is where god needs him. My husband has convinced me to start trying again and I am terrified to be honest, but I know that you never reach your dreams if you give up. So I am back on the TTC train:)


----------



## lillichloe

Jammers. I'm glad you are healing.good luck TTC!


----------



## MrsHamstra

JAMMERS!!! So glad to hear from you and love the positive attitude. how great is your husband? I am so happy to hear you are trying again!! you are strong!!


----------



## Buster1

Glad to see you're back Jammers. And with great PMA. I have no doubts that you will be successful.


----------



## lillichloe

Just wanted to share with you all. Baby Maile Sue was born on Friday at 1:34 pm 7lbs6oz 20in long. I was induced total labor was about 5 hours and I pushed for 30 min. I couldn't have asked for a better birth experience. I did get an epidural it was fantastic. I cannot believe the overwhelming love I feel for this little girl and her big sister. I knew I'd have room in my heart for them both I never thought I would actually feel my heart grow. Simply amazing.


----------



## Buster1

Congratulations she's beautiful. I can't believe she's here already. Sounds like you had a wonderful birth experience and I'm glad that baby, big sister, and Mom are doing well. Thanks for sharing and keep us updated on how you are getting along. (when you can, I know you have your hands full right now)


----------



## MrsHamstra

AWW she is SOO BEAUTIFUL!!! CONGRATS!!!! HOW EXCITING FOR YOU!!! <3 <3


----------



## Jammers

Lilli she is so beautiful congrats girl!!!!

We AFM I am excited I am use to only having a period a few time a year I have three regular periods without clomid so we are hoping to get pregnant on our own without any medication crossing my finger this time around


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks Jammers!
Fingers crossed for you Hun that's good news!!


----------



## Buster1

That's great news Jammers. Wishing you lots of luck and sending you lots of baby dust.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Jammers when I lost my nephew at 23 weeks in june I asked my BIL's gf last week if they will try again? And she said they couldn't for a year. That's a little tooo long I think. How long did ur dr tell you to wait before trying again? She had a weakened cervix. I really think she would be fine.


----------



## Jammers

MrsHamstra said:


> Jammers when I lost my nephew at 23 weeks in june I asked my BIL's gf last week if they will try again? And she said they couldn't for a year. That's a little tooo long I think. How long did ur dr tell you to wait before trying again? She had a weakened cervix. I really think she would be fine.

Mrs Hamstra,

Dr said we could try again in a couple cycles after we lost Brayden but Braydens death was unexplained my cervix and everything looked good so I am not sure if her incompetant cervix could be the reason or if they were talking emotioal wise AFM emotionaly I was not ready right away to be honest I am terrified now. I would get a second opion on if it was to prevent it happening in the future or if they were taklking emotionaly Sorry for the bad grammer


----------



## MrsHamstra

No your fine. They didn't want him in the beginning I went through a very dark time after I found out they were pregnant because of their attitudes. Then when she lost him my BIL had the nerve to say you best believe the next one will be planned on the same day while his son was passing seemed rude to me.


I'm really glad to hear your planning it all natural and I pray you have a healthy one 
soon! 

Buster how ya feeling boys getting big?


----------



## Buster1

Boys are doing great and they are right on track for size. Of course they feel huge to me. I'm all baby I've only gained 9lbs with the pregnancy so far. But it looks like a ate a basketball. They may just move up my c-section from Dec 27th due to my previous surgery. I should find that out next week at my next ob appointment. Other than that nothing new to report. Hope you ladies are all doing well.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Af is due Thursday I've had very sore and tender breast 3DPO through 10DPO tested today and it was neg. Might still be early. I've never had this sore a boobs that early!


----------



## Buster1

I hope that this is a good sign for you hun. I'll have my fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Af arrived Thursday I'm on CD3 :( my husband started clomid today


----------



## Buster1

Wishing you guys lots of luck for this cycle. Baby dust all around.


----------



## RELmom2011

Hi ladies! I am new to this forum! I'm ttc#2 I'm in my tww on month 5! I'm doing medicated cycles with 5mg of famera and 10,000ui of hcg to trigger ovulation! This month on cycle 12 I had a 18mm follicle on lefty! This is my beat response to meds so far! I conceived my daughter naturally with the graces of god! I have PCOS and endo and in ovulatory disorder! I've had 3 laporscopic removals of endo! My hubby is in great fertility shape so I'm the problem! I hope this is our lucky month! Baby dust to all! Any similar stories out there! Looking to get involved in these convo's!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Relmom. Want to wish you loads of luck for this cycle.


----------

